# Votec v.sx



## vodoolein (4. Mai 2009)

So jungs 

heute kam mein VOTEC SX an.

anbei mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Rischar (4. Mai 2009)

feine Sache!

Berichte doch mal bitte, wie es sich so fährt? Ich denke nämlich darüber nach, mir ein Ähnliches zu kaufen...

Und wie schwer ist Deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vodoolein (4. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab wiegt das rad nach einer personenwage 14,9 kg mit pedalen (crankbrothers 5050)
also ohne pedale ungefähr 14.2 kg


----------



## Sandro93 (4. Mai 2009)

ein super ge!les teil!!!
welche lenker combo ist das, die sieht total shcick aus mit dem roten schachbrettmsuter
viel spass auf dem trail!


----------



## User85319 (4. Mai 2009)

Das isn Truvativ Holzfeller...


----------



## Sandro93 (4. Mai 2009)

Danke schön


----------



## kollins (4. Mai 2009)

Astreines Teil!
Will auch haben


----------



## Rischar (5. Mai 2009)

Und wie kommst du mit der deutschen Gabel zurecht? Ist sie zu dem Rad empfehlenswert?


----------



## vodoolein (5. Mai 2009)

Bin von der gabel voll und ganz überzeugt. kann sie mit einer 36 talas 09 vergleichen und ich stelle keinen nennenswerten unterschied in punkto ansprechverhalten etc fest.die gabel ist super leicht einzustellen im vergleich zu ihrem teuren bruder.sie kam schon perfekt eingestellt an.
es dauert natürlich noch ein bisschen bis sich alles schön eingefedert hat.
das einzige was mich stört ist der hebel am lenker (flight control).optisch nicht sehr schön und etwas exponiert aber naja, man kann damit leben.

wenn es so weit ist werde ich noch einmal meine erfahrungen posten.auch zum rad.


----------



## Sandro93 (5. Mai 2009)

ist bei der Gabel eine Dämpferpumpe beigelegt?


----------



## vodoolein (5. Mai 2009)

nein leider nicht. aber ich hab mir eine von nem kumpel ausgeliehen. bisher hab ich die nur einmal gebraucht....zum luft ablassen des dämpfers. er war etwas zu hart. sonst brauch ich sie eigentlich nicht....bis jetzt.

aber die kostet auch nicht die welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (6. Mai 2009)

Nice Bike!

Sollte bei Magura nicht immer ne Pumpe dabei sein, oder ist das bei OEM anders?

Noch was: Kann es sein daß die vordere Bremsleitung etwas zu lang ist, oder täuscht das?


----------



## vodoolein (6. Mai 2009)

nein die bremsleitung ist gut so wie sie ist.

wie gesagt leider bei oem ware keine pumpe mit dabei.

werde nach dem wochenende (vorrausgesetzt das wetter war schön) mal näher auf das bike eingehn


----------



## ikky (6. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bike. Viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## Luzio (6. Mai 2009)

@ ikky: wow, dein v.xm ist aber auch nicht ohne und steht bei mir auch oben auf der Liste! Schon erste Fahreindrücke?


----------



## ikky (6. Mai 2009)

@Luzio: bin gerade von einer Tour zurück Macht sau Spaß das Ding!
Die Avid Elixir CR beißen brutal zu. Federung ist noch nicht 100% abgestimmt;
hab das v.xm ja auch erst anderthalb Wochen und die Dämpferpumpe ist noch unterwegs. Aber wenns hart auf hart kommt gibt der Hinterbau und die Thor schön viel Federweg frei. Gewicht ist mit 13 Kilo inklusive Pedale super.
Mein Fazit bisher: Hammer Bike


----------



## b00m (6. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn ichs in  der Ausführung sicher eher in Rot genommen hätte. Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (6. Mai 2009)

vodoolein schrieb:


> wenn es so weit ist werde ich noch einmal meine erfahrungen posten.auch zum rad.



Oh ja, bitte 

in der neuen Freeride steht folgendes Fazit: "So soll ein Super-Enduro sein - ganz nach dem Motto "Yes, we can" ist es zu allen Schadtaten bereit, ob Park, Trail oder Tour"
das kannst du sicher bestätigen, oder?


----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2009)

In einem Kurs vor ein paar Wochen hatte ein Kunde das Rad. Echt sehr nice, nur der Dämpfer war übelst in der Matsch-Zone. Da müsste man per Eigenbau einen Schützer bauen, um die Dichtringe etc. zu schonen.


----------



## marcossa (7. Mai 2009)

votec bastelt wohl schon an nem dämpfer schutz - so als prototyp.

ich denk da kommt bald was


----------



## haibike1995 (7. Mai 2009)

hi wie weit kann man denn das ding bei sprüngen bzw drops reizen??


----------



## don-rock (7. Mai 2009)

vodoolein schrieb:


> So jungs
> 
> heute kam mein VOTEC SX an.
> 
> anbei mal ein paar Bilder



uiuiui megastarkes bike!
habe auch die wotan und muss nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit sagen:
zum glück
entspricht total meinen vorstellungen.

auf meinem anderen bike, votec xc, ist die magura menja montiert.
ebenso weltklasse für den einsatzbereich.

du kennst ja das votec forum?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=365885&page=21


----------



## Kalle0815 (8. Mai 2009)

Welche Version hast Du denn? 1.1?
Oder konfiguriert?

Welche Combo, Bremsen etc.?

Bin ebenfalls schwer interessiert an dem Rädchen...


----------



## vodoolein (9. Mai 2009)

hallo,

habe mich vorne für die wotan entschieden ( also basisversion).dafür dämpfer anstatt dt swiss den fox rp 23. laufradsatz anstatt XT die dt ex 1750 und komplette XT gruppe. für die konfiguration 1.2 habe ich mich aufgrund der lyrics air bewusst nicht entschieden...wegen der angeblichen anfälligkeit.
außerdem find ich passt ne gabel aus deutscher produktion ganz gut dazu

grüße


----------



## vodoolein (9. Mai 2009)

vodoolein schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe mich vorne für die wotan entschieden ( also basisversion).dafür dämpfer anstatt dt swiss den fox rp 23. laufradsatz anstatt XT die dt ex 1750 und komplette XT gruppe. für die konfiguration 1.2 habe ich mich aufgrund der lyrics air bewusst nicht entschieden...wegen der angeblichen anfälligkeit.
> außerdem find ich passt ne gabel aus deutscher produktion ganz gut dazu
> ...



bremsen avid elixir cr carbon


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Mai 2009)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch - ich werde mir das V.SX auch nochmal testweise zu Gemüte führen - als ehemaliger V8 Fahrer ist mir mein gerade erst kürzlich erstandenes V.FR (07-er Modell) schon ne Ecke "zu" schwer. War vorgestern auch mal kurz im neuen Votec Store in Berlin und hab schon mal die Rahmenbedingungen abgeklopft. Ich finde das V.SX übrigens in real wesentlich schicker, wie auf den meistens Fotos.

Grüße,
sunday

PS.: Die Terasse gefällt mir aber auch (wo das V.SX draufsteht)


----------



## Kalle0815 (9. Mai 2009)

tja durch den konfigurator ist das echt nicht so einfach...

Welche Gabel ist für den "Allroundeinsatz" am besten geeignet? Rock Shox oder Magura?

Bremsen hätte ich schon gerne die Formula...

Warum hast Du Dich für die XT-Gruppe entschieden? Fährst Du auch viele Touren und brauchst die 3 Ritzel vorne?


Hab gerade gesehen, dass Wenden(deren Hauptsitz) bei Olpe liegt, 60km von mir entfernt.
Ausserdem fahre ich wöchentlich an Olpe vorbei nach Giessen...
Na wenn das nicht mal nach einem Abstecher nach Wenden riecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (9. Mai 2009)

Kalle0815 schrieb:


> tja durch den konfigurator ist das echt nicht so einfach...
> 
> Welche Gabel ist für den "Allroundeinsatz" am besten geeignet? Rock Shox oder Magura?
> 
> ...



Naja, die Magura hat auf jeden Fall nen besseren Ruf. Und die Absenkung funktioniert zuverlässig. Von dem her würd ich sagen Magura.

Bremsen würd ich die Elixir nehmen. Bin die One und die Elixir schon gefahren und die Elixir fand ich deutlich angenehmer in der Hand. Kraft haben beide genug, die Elixir fand ich aber deutlich angenehmer zu dosieren. Und man spart noch Geld und Gewicht.


----------



## vodoolein (9. Mai 2009)

bin mal mit ner slx gruppe gefahren und fand da die bedienkräfte sehr hoch. außerdem in punkto zuverlässigkeit und funktionalität konnte sie einfach nicht mit der XT mithalten.es geht auch nicht nur um das 3te ritzel...es ist halt einfach nur schön eins zu haben...weil wenns mal bergauf geht....

ich kann mir eigentlich gar nicht mehr bremskraft an einem rad vorstellen.falls das die formula anbietet...wärs mir diese 200 euro aufpreis nicht wert.(oder irre ich da?). 

die wotan is ne feine gabel....wenn du eine forke willst, die alles mitmacht und bei der man nicht jedes mal neu abstimmen muss dann is die wotan die erste wahl.supereinfache einstellung!


----------



## tetze (10. Mai 2009)

@voodoolein

wie lang war denn die lieferzeit für dein tolles bike ?

hab mir am freitag eins im berliner shop bestellt und möcht gern wissen wie lang ich jetzt schlaftabletten nehmen muss


----------



## Toni Dark (10. Mai 2009)

vodoolein schrieb:


> ich kann mir eigentlich gar nicht mehr bremskraft an einem rad vorstellen.falls das die formula anbietet...wärs mir diese 200 euro aufpreis nicht wert.(oder irre ich da?).



In meinen Augen ist die One einfach giftiger. Maximalkraft hab ich keinen Unterschied gespürt. Insgesamt fand ich die Elixir aber besser. Hebel liegen besser in der Hand und insgesamt besser kontrollierbar.


----------



## vodoolein (10. Mai 2009)

tetze schrieb:


> @voodoolein
> 
> wie lang war denn die lieferzeit für dein tolles bike ?
> 
> hab mir am freitag eins im berliner shop bestellt und möcht gern wissen wie lang ich jetzt schlaftabletten nehmen muss



ich wollte es eigentlich vor ostern haben, jedoch verzögerte sich die lieferung der laufräder, was wiederum ursache dafür war, das der liefertermin (oster) sich um drei wochen verzögerte.

letztendlich kam es dann am 4.5. an.

is die ONE eigentlich für 2009 überarbeitet worden oder immernoch des selbe prinzip wie vor jahren?


----------



## don-rock (10. Mai 2009)

Kalle0815 schrieb:


> Welche Version hast Du denn? 1.1?
> Oder konfiguriert?
> 
> Welche Combo, Bremsen etc.?
> ...



hi Kalle 0815,
bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob du mich bzw. mein XC meinst?

ist ein XC 1.1 aus 2008 mit kleinen veränderungen.
menja gabel, DT swiss X1800 laufräder, X9 komplett mit truvativ firex kurbel, VRO vorbau, louise brakes.
das bike geht echt gut nach vorne. man kann damit aber auch schön touren und cruisen. bin echt froh das ich es mir gegönnt habe.


----------



## Kalle0815 (10. Mai 2009)

Abend Zusammen!

Also was ist denn zu den folgenden Kombis zu sagen?-> vorne Wotan, hinten Fox, bzw. vorne & hinten fox?

Welche LaufrÃ¤der bieten das beste Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis?
Sind die anderen wirklich besser als die XT-LaufrÃ¤der?

Ok wenn die SLX nicht so toll ist, ist das ja nur ein Teil der wÃ¤hlbaren Gruppe, Schaltwerk etc. sind ja Saint. Steht die Saint auch hinter der XT?
Ich denke, dass die Saint/SLX-Kombi die kompromisslosere(von der Belastbarkeit her) Wahl als die XT-Ausstattung ist, oder? 

Zur Bremse-> Wenn kein wirklicher Unterschied zwischen One und Elixir bestehen sollte, kann ich mir die 200â¬ ja auch sparen...


Gruss


----------



## vodoolein (11. Mai 2009)

hallo,

mal noch ein paar kleinigkeiten zum v.sx.da das wetter schön war konnte ich ein paar runden drehen, jedoch ist das fahrwerk immer noch nicht eingefahren. das wird ungefähr noch gute 400 km dauern.
aber ich kann bereits jetzt sagen, dass das ganze rad in sich schön stimmig ist.stablie laufräder, gutes fahrwerk, top komponenten. auf engen und wendigen trails kann man es, da es sehr klein und handlich ist, schnell um die kurven lenken.auf highspeed abfahrten bügelt das fahrwerk alles kleine und große glatt.springen ist auch kein problem.

was bis jetzt negativ auffiel war der umwerfer. es ist einer mit shortcage.
deswegen hatte ich aufm trail n chainsuck. dabei war die ketten unter großer spannung und musste deswegen das hinterrad lockern.aber na gut, da hab ich nich drauf geachtet.

falls noch jmd was genaueres wissen will bitte fragen.


----------



## don-rock (11. Mai 2009)

Kalle0815 schrieb:


> Abend Zusammen!
> 
> Also was ist denn zu den folgenden Kombis zu sagen?-> vorne Wotan, hinten Fox, bzw. vorne & hinten fox?
> 
> ...



Hi Kalle0815,
schwierig zu beantworten, da oft geschmacks- / glaubens- bzw, frage des einsatzgebiets.
saint wurde eigentlich für die DH und FR fraktion konzipiert, also schon eher auf haltbarkeit als auf gewicht geachtet.

von den shimano laufrädern habe ich bis dato nix wirklich schlechtes gelesen und gehört, eher im gegenteil was preis-/leistung angeht.
bei laufrädern geht es bei der frage "gut oder schlecht" oft primär um das gewicht. je weniger gewicht desto weniger energie aufwand, damit allerdings auch weniger belastbarkeit wenn´s ruppig wird.
natürlich geht es auch um die haltbarkeit der verbauten naben, wo besonders DT swiss aber auch mavic schon extrem bewährtes material am start haben.

ich fände z.bsp. an einem bike (für nicht pro´s) eine saint gruppe und leichte laufräder einen widerspruch. geschmäcker sind aber verschieden.

die wotan habe ich auch verbaut und ich bin fan!
geile performance.
ist ´ne echte bitch, schluckt alles weg. 
egal in welchem gelände mit welcher geschwindigkeit, sie vermittelt mir immer sicherheit (cooler reim).
sicher sind die fox teile auch super.
aber was mich an den föxen stört, sind die (relativ teuren) service "zwangsintervalle" und das bei nicht beachtung der garantieverlust droht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand den Sattelstützendurchmesser vom V.SX?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Mai 2009)

31,6mm wie bei allen Votecs.


----------



## hands diamond (19. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## LogoBob (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hab mir am Montag auch das v.sx bestellt... nach Wochen, in denen ich mich nicht zwischen Rose, Canyon usw entscheiden konnte. Und plötzlich erinnerte ich mich an eine innovative deutsche Bike-schmiede und die Sache war geritzt... ehrlich, ich kanns kaum abwarten
@ voodolein: wie macht sich Dein bike denn seither? hab so ziemlich die gleiche Ausstattung gewählt =)

Viele Grüße,

Robert


----------



## hands diamond (28. Mai 2009)

Und was hat man Dir für eine Lieferzeit gesagt?


----------



## LogoBob (28. Mai 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Und was hat man Dir für eine Lieferzeit gesagt?


 
leider 5 bis 8 Wochen, man habe gerade gut zutun. Aber trotzdem wurden meinen Anfragen per Mail und Fon immer prompt und ausführlich beantwortet!! Wenn die vielen Aufträge also dafür sorgen können, dass votec diesmal länger überlebt, nehm ich die Wartezeit gern in kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (28. Mai 2009)

LogoBob schrieb:


> ....Wenn die vielen Aufträge also dafür sorgen können, dass votec diesmal länger überlebt, .......


Na das will ich doch hoffen.

Hat jemand eigentlich schon ne Info, ob es diesen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer schon gibt und wie er aussieht?


----------



## hands diamond (28. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann hat sich die Lieferzeit nicht wirklich geändert. Mir wurde vor 2 Wochen gesagt, dass ich ca. 6 Wochen warten muss.

Das mit dem Spritzschutz würde mich auch interessieren. Weiss jemand, wo es diese Neoprenüberzieher für den Dämpfer gibt? Das sollte ja auch helfen.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2009)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ...Noch was: Kann es sein daß die vordere Bremsleitung etwas zu lang ist, oder täuscht das?


Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Züge/ Leitungen ein gutes Stück zu lang. Muß man ja Angst haben, dauern irgendwo einzufädeln 
Ansonsten ist das ein Super Bike!!


----------



## Nofaith (28. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Interessiere mich für das V.SX Hab zu dem Bike noch zwei Fragen:

Welche Grösse fahrt ihr?
Wie hoch ist das Oberrohr bei Eurem Bike? 

Die Schrittfreiheit ist leider auf der Homepage nicht angegeben. 

Thanx,

Uwe


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (5. Juni 2009)

Servus,

bin auch dabei mir das SX anzulegen.

Jetzt bin ich mir mit de LRS unsicher:

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778?
Finde vom aussehen passen die schonmal super zum schwarzen bike.
(Das auge fährt ja auch mit ;-)
Nur die Fragen ob se stabil genug sind, da diese auch Bikepark einsätze standhalten sollen...!

aber die Mavic Crossmax ST/SX sind natürlich wesentliche stabidler (allein die speichendicke) aber dafür auch teurer.

Merkt ihr gewichtsunterschiede beim bergauffahren?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Niceguy


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Juni 2009)

also zumindest von den Testwerten sind die XT-Dinger Klasse, haben glaub ich Bike-Tip bekommen im Enduro-LR-Test. Was die Haltbarkeit von Lagern und co gibt, gibt es wohl noch keine Langzweitwerfahrungen. Aber zumindest in meinem Umfeld gabs da noch keine Probleme soweit ich weiß. Für den Preis kannste nix falsch machen.

Allein Die Speichendicke sagt noch nicht so viel aus, so sind zum Beispiel Alu-Speichen stets Dicker als die Standard-Stahl-Speichen und halten trotzdem nicht unbedingt mehr aus. kommt also immer drauf an.

Gewicht merkt man schon, nicht nur bergauf. Ich bilde mir ein zu merken, welchen Schlauch ich drin hab, 100 g am Laufrad merkt man schon stark.

Gruß


----------



## vodoolein (5. Juni 2009)

LogoBob schrieb:


> @ voodolein: wie macht sich Dein bike denn seither? hab so ziemlich die gleiche Ausstattung gewählt =)
> 
> Robert



hallo,


bin super zufrieden mit dem radl.hat mittlerweile auch schon den ersten bikeparkeinsatz am geißkopf hinter sich.
zu den xt laufrädern kann ich nur eins sagen: sie machen längst nicht so viel her wie die DT

grüße


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Juni 2009)

hands diamond schrieb:


> .....Das mit dem Spritzschutz würde mich auch interessieren. Weiss jemand, wo es diese Neoprenüberzieher für den Dämpfer gibt? Das sollte ja auch helfen.


 
Hab mir jetzt sowas drangebaut:


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (8. Juni 2009)

Servus Jungs,

war heut in Stuttgart bei Votec und hab mir das SX mal genauer angeguckt.
echt geiles teil. 

Hatte angefragt ob die auch die Höhenverstellbare Talas verbauen, machen se aber leider nicht. Die Float wollte ich deswegen nicht nehmen.

Werde jetzt evtl. die Lyric nehmen. Könnt ihr mir zu dem neuen Modell Erfahrungen berichten, ob sie immernoch anfällig ist (der Verkäufer meinte nein).

Denk auch dass des mit dem Spritzschutz ne gute Lösung ist und sieht net mal so verkehrt aus.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch en längeren Vorbau aussuchen, der truvativ war (auch bei ner rahmengröße 46) etwas zu nah an meinen beinen. mal sehn welchen ich da nehmen werde.

Gibts sonst noch neue Erfahrungen zu dem Bike?

Thx
Niceguy


----------



## Cruseman (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!

Bin auch mit dem V.SX warm geworden und bastel an einer möglichen Konfiguration. Das Konzept ist schon sehr fein und warum nicht eine deutsche Schmiede unterstützen! In Winterberg hab ich beim iXS DownhillCup kurz auf dem V.SX gesessen, blos war ich damals irgendwie nicht wach genug um mir das Gefährt so richtig anzusehen. Verdammt, das war die Chance! 

Bisher bin ich mit einem Cube Hardtail unterwegs, blos reicht mir das jetzt nicht mehr. Fahre sehr gerne traillastige Touren und möchte mich in Richtung Freeride orientieren. Das nächste BIke muss einfach ein ordentliches Fully mit viel "wumps" sein. 


Hier die Konfiguration zur Diskussion:

*RAHMEN: V.SX, WeissRot, 46.0 (bei 1,84m Körpergröße und 87cm Schrittlänge)
GABEL: Magura Wotan 120-160 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle
DÄMPFER: Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD: DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
BREMSEN: Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
COCKPIT: Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller / Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller / Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL: BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink Special Edition
SATTELSTÜTZE: Kindshock I 900
ANTRIEB: Kurbel: Truvativ Noir, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Sram XO, Kette: Sram XO*


Bei den Gabeln kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden! Geht ja einigen hier so. Finde die Absenkbarkeit Klasse. Damit wäre die Fox raus... Sind das eigentlich alles Luftgabeln? Die Lyrik und Marzocchi sollen techn. Probleme haben, jedenfalls die vorherigen Jahrgänge. Ich tendiere, auch durch die positiven Eindrücke aus einem anderen Thread beeinflusst, zu der Wotan. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht!

Beim Antrieb schwanke ich zwischen XT und Sram (s.o.). Hab Lust auf das knackige Schalten von Sram. Bei Probefahrten hat´s mir sehr zugesagt. Fahre seit Jahren XT.

Weiß jemand ob die kurze (300mm Länge - 75mm Hub) oder lange (400mm - 125mm) Kindshock Sattelstütze geliefert wird? Habe heute niemanden mehr bei Votec erreicht...

Wer steht auch kurz vor einer Bestellung?

---
Cruseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Niceguy (16. Juni 2009)

Tach auch,

also ich hab meins jetzt bestellt, allerdings in einer fast komplatt anderen Ausstattung...! ;-)

Ich bin 1,82 und hatte mit dem kuzen Holzfeller Vorbau Probleme, da meine Knie den Lenker berührten, wenn der Sattel unten war, denke mit dem 46er Rahmen (den ich auch haben werde) wirst du ähnliche Probleme haben!

Hab mich trotz den Problemen der letzten Jahre für die Lyric entschieden. Das neue Modell soll keine Probleme mehr beim absenken haben. 
(Passt auch gut zum schwarzen Bike)

Hier eine kurze Beschreibung von meinen Parts:
Lyrik Gabel, Fox Dämpfer, Shimano XT LRS, Fat Albert Reifen, Formula The One Bremsen, Lenekr: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser, Sattel: Selle Italia NT1 GEL mit der Kindshock I900, und als Kurbel hab ich mich nach lanegm überlegen für die Saint entschieden.

Sieht sehr gut aus und hat die schaltbare Kettenführung, die ich sehr befürworte.
Fahre bis jetzt auch ein Cube Team Hardtail und mir ist schon oft genug die Kette abmarschiert. Bei der Saint fehlen halt die letzten paar Gänge, aber bis 40 kmh kann man, wie bei der Hammerschmidt auch, noch Druck machen und denke dass das hoffentlich ausreicht!
Warum entscheiden sich hier so wenige für die Saint. Das kleinste Ritzel ist ja auch ein 22er, somit kommt man damit genauso gut den Berg hoch wie mit Xt usw.
Auch bei der Freeride wurde die Saint sehr gut getestet...!

Aber denk mit deiner Ausstattung biste auch sehr gut bedient.

Niceguy


----------



## visualex (16. Juni 2009)

Cruseman schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels!
> 
> Bin auch mit dem V.SX warm geworden und bastel an einer möglichen Konfiguration. Das Konzept ist schon sehr fein und warum nicht eine deutsche Schmiede unterstützen! In Winterberg hab ich beim iXS DownhillCup kurz auf dem V.SX gesessen, blos war ich damals irgendwie nicht wach genug um mir das Gefährt so richtig anzusehen. Verdammt, das war die Chance!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

witzig, hab mir vor drei Wochen nach laaaaangem Überlegen aus so ziemlich den selben Gründen wie du das V.SX bestellt mit fast die selbe Konfiguration:

Rahmen: 50er (bei 1.82m Körpergrösse)
Gabel: Magura Wotan
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180
Laufräder: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
Cockpit: Truvativ Stylo Team Race Riser 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Team / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia NT-1 Gel
Sattelstütze: Kindshock I 900
Antrieb: Kurbel: Truvativ Noir, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Sram XO, Kette: Sram XO


Ich habe bei Votec das SX in Grösse M probegefahren. Zwar leider nur recht kurz, da der Hinterreifen 2x nach ca. einem Kilometer platt war, aber es hat gereicht  Das Testbike hatte zwar den kurzen Vorbau drauf, aber auch mit einem 90er wäre mir der Rahmen zu klein gewesen. Nach einhelligem Nicken von Herr Rose entschied ich mich für den L Rahmen.

Eine Fox-Gabel kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Der Service ist mir entschieden zu teuer und die ganze Marke finde ich irgendwie unsympathisch. Deshalb auch der DT Swiss Dämpfer, der ein richtiges Lockout hat und nicht wie der Fox nur das ProPadel, oder wie das heisst.

Die XT Laufräder sind zwar auch ziemlich gut und bei Preis/Leistung kaum zu schlagen, aber die DT Swiss 1750 sind halt weiss 

Als Schaltung probiere ich es mal mit der SRAM. Fahre z. Zt. die XT und fand, beim neuen Rad muss etwas besseres her. Die Knackigkeit liegt mir mehr und die XTR Gruppe ist nochmal über 100 Euro teurer.

Jetzt heisst es warte bis es fertig ist. Freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge drauf :-D


----------



## Maggi (16. Juni 2009)

hi, 

ich war auch vor kurzem in wenden und bin das v.sx probegefahren. ist das testrad immer noch dieses grün eloxierte? bei mir und meinem proberitt hat es fürchterlich geknartscht (beim ein- und ausfedern). an sonsten hat mich das rad sehr überzeugt. habe einen kleinen ausflug in die wälder in der umgebung gemacht und dort machte es einen sehr guten job. rahmengröße 46 (bei 175cm), vorbau und die verbauten komponenten waren top. ich bin bzgl. der bestellung noch ein wenig am hardern, da ich noch den ein oder anderen kandidaten testen möchte.

sollte es zu einer bestellung kommen, würde diese wie folg aussehen:

RAHMEN

V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0 (evtl. schwarz eloxiert, wie das v.xm im showroom in wenden)
GABEL: Fox Float 36 RC2 QR15 
DÄMPFER: Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD: DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
BREMSEN: Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
COCKPIT: Truvativ Holzfeller / Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller / Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL: Selle Italia NT1 GEL
SATTELSTÜTZE: Kindshock I 900
COMBO: Kurbel: Truvativ Noir, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kassette: Sram XO, Kette: Sram XO

bzgl. des teuren service bei den fox-elementen. von welcher summen sprechen wir denn da? brauchen die anderen komponenten etwa keinen service und wieviel billiger ist es dort? würde mich mal interessieren.

des weiteren hoffe ich nur, dass sich die lieferzeiten nicht noch weiter verlängern werden.

gruß uns schmerzfreie fahrt
maggi


----------



## getin2000 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi, ja die haben nur das grüne in Wenden. Bin auch gefahren damit, die Foxgabel hatte damals (vor vier Wochen) aber schon einen Hau, geknarzt hat es auch. 
Der nette Shop-Mann hat in den XT-Felgen einen Vorteil gesehen, trotz Mehrgewicht, weil die sich irgendwie nachziehen lassen, und auch im dt-Dämpfer, der die Verwindungen durch den Hinterbau in seinen Lagern besser wegstecken würde als der Fox. Naja, genau habe ich mir das nicht gemerkt, hatte so viele Fragen. Wie ist das überhaupt mit dem Vorbau, kriegt man da bei der Bestellung eine Möglichkeit, die Länge auszuwählen? Welche Optionen hat man hier?


----------



## Platzhoersch (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Dämpfern liegt daran, dass DT Swiss Kugelgelenke als Aufhängungen verwendet. Somit kann der Dämpfer Querverformungen folgen. 
Der Fox kann dies nicht, da er Schaniergelenke besitzt. Somit leidet der Foxdämpfer, oder genauer gesagt dessen Dichtungssätze, unter Zwängungsspannungen, sobald der Hinterbau sich in Querrichtung verformt.


----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2009)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir ein Votec anzuschaffen,

weiß jemand genaueres bei den Unterschieden vom v.sx und dem v.xm

scheinen ja eigentlich nur die unterschiedlichen federwege zu sein, und der rahmen des v.sx dürfte etwas stabiler gebaut sein
detailliert wäre das schon interessant, was da jetzt genau anders ist.

werde mich auch mal demnächst nach stuttgart begeben und das genauer anschauen, wär aber schon cool wenn mir das schon jemand vorher sagen könnte


----------



## toblerone80 (26. Juni 2009)

hallo,

weiss jemad wie es momentan mit der auslieferung des vsx steht? ich habe ende mai bestellt und werde jetzt langsam ungeduldig. freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf den hobel!

habs uebrigens mit saint kurbel und wotan gabel bestellt 


greetz


----------



## vodoolein (27. Juni 2009)

hallo an alle votec sx fahrer,

wer hat denn nun schon sein v.sx? hätte eine frage bzgl. des dt swiss lrs.

wie ist euer freilauf so?
ist das knattern auch recht leise und ein bisschen unregelmäßig?
herr rose sagte, dass das für dt lrs normal ist da dort ein fett eingebracht worde ist, welches sich erst verteilen muss, was aber lange dauern kann...?

so, nun mal zu euren erfahrungen!

achja und nochwas...

habt ihr probleme mit der schaltung/ schaltauge?

hab etz vllt 200 km drauf , davon 1 bikeparkbesuch...und schon das zweite schaltwerk geschrottet 

grüße


----------



## BlackCry (28. Juni 2009)

Hallihallo,
kann mich immer noch nich zwischen dem canyon torque fr8 und dem votec v.sx entscheiden...
Hab da mal ein paar fragen falls sich diese mal wer anschauen mag^^
- Sind bikeparkbesuche mit dem v.sx zu schaffen?
-Wie viel wiegen eure v.sx?
- Ist das V.sx als light-enduro oder als light-freeride eingestuft? oder dazwischen?
- Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr inzwischen Empfehlen? Fox oder DT Swiss?

Danke
Mfg Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tetze (28. Juni 2009)

huhu 

- es ist für bikeparks geeignet und laut telefonischer auskunft auch dafür ausgelegt

- habe meins noch nicht (soll diese woche kommen), aber es soll rund 15 kg wiegen

- eingestuft als super-enduro, also irgendwo dazwischen

- habe bisher nur den rp23 selbst gefahren und finde ihn spitze (habe ihn wieder genommen) -> kann also leider nicht vergleichen

grüße


----------



## BlackCry (1. Juli 2009)

rund 15 kg? Oki könntest du mir nen gefallen tun und mir dann bescheid sagen per pm? (oder auch hier und vllt ein paar fotos? )
Danke für die Antwort schon mal


----------



## tetze (1. Juli 2009)

ja klar kein problem...hoffe, dass es diese oder nächste woche kommt


----------



## loslocos (2. Juli 2009)

Wie lange habt ihr auf euer SX gewartet?

Im Stuttgarter Shop hies es 6 Wochen, die sind jetzt vorbei. Und bei Votec kann der Vertrieb keine Auskunft geben, weil er die Kollegin von der Auftragsbearbeitung nicht erreicht. Ist schon traurig.  

Weiss einer von Euch zufällig ob DPD bei Nachname die EC-Karte akzeptiert?

Gruß C


----------



## tetze (3. Juli 2009)

bin momentan in woche 8


----------



## Boeser_Geist (4. Juli 2009)

loslocos schrieb:


> Im Stuttgarter Shop hies es 6 Wochen, die sind jetzt vorbei. Und bei Votec kann der Vertrieb keine Auskunft geben, weil er die Kollegin von der Auftragsbearbeitung nicht erreicht. Ist schon traurig.
> 
> 
> Gruß C


 
Geht mir ähnlich. Samstag vor einer Woche im Stuttgarter Shop wegen Liefertermin angefragt, bis heute konnte keiner im Werk erreicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (4. Juli 2009)

Ich liebäugele momentan auch mit dem V.SX 
Fährt von euch jemand eines mit dem 50er Rahmen und könnte mal ein Bild posten? Manchmal sehen ja die Großen Rahmen extrem bescheiden aus. Ich nehm an, das die Bilder die man si findet alles 46er Rahemn sind. 

Nochwas zur Fox: die wird ja mit 15mm Steckachse aufgelistet, was es eigntlich garnicht gibt bei der 36 , hat hier mal jemand nach gefragt? 

Kann mir noch jemnd sagen wie lang der Vorbau ist wenn ich das Syntace Cockpit mit Superforce und Carbon Lenker auswähle? 

Danke 
Janne


----------



## loslocos (4. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt von Votec die Info bekommen, dass die Fertigstellung in KW 29 erfolgt. Die Lieferung wird dann wohl in KW 30 erfolgen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (8. Juli 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt sowas drangebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Juli 2009)

Hab ich aus einem 7â¬ Schutzblech von Baumarkt "rausgearbeitet". Funzt erstmal super und sieht in Benutzung dann so aus:


----------



## ka1saa (12. Juli 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hab ich aus einem 7â¬ Schutzblech von Baumarkt "rausgearbeitet". Funzt erstmal super...


cooles ding, wie/wo hast du das denn befestigt? werd mir wohl auch in den nÃ¤chsten monaten ein v.sx zulegen, davor muss aber noch ein bischen gespart werden .
ach ja, kannst du noch was zum zusammenspiel von magura gabel und dt swiss dÃ¤mpfer sagen? wobei das ja beim v.sx mit der wotan wieder ein bischen anders ausfÃ¤llt, aber mal um einen groben Ã¼berblick zu bekommen... danke!


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Juli 2009)

Hab ich mit Kabelbindern an der kleinen Querstrebe befestigt.

Der Hinterbau mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer funktioniert völlig problemlos und unauffällig. Die Abstimmung der Gabel ist immer noch nicht optimal. Mit dem Druck, welcher meinem Gewicht entspricht (4,5 bar ), ist sie viel zu weich. Hab mich jetzt hochgepimpt bis 5,5 bar. Da läuft sie eigentlich super, nur hab ich da nur rund 100 mm Federweg. Also 20 mm verschenkt. Werd also noch ein bissel testen.


----------



## ka1saa (13. Juli 2009)

okay, danke! na dann werd ich mal versuchen, die wotan irgendwo probe zu fahren, muss ich nur noch wen oder nen radladen mit einer finden *g*. bin auch etwas skeptisch, wie das mit meinem (leicht-)gewicht so wird.

ist ja schonmal schÃ¶n zu hÃ¶ren, dass der dÃ¤mpfer gut lÃ¤uft. die 30â¬ aufpreis zum fox wÃ¼rdens jetzt auch nichtmehr rausreiÃen, aber hab mal gehÃ¶rt, dass die magura wotan mit dem dt swiss dÃ¤mpfer besser harmonieren soll.


----------



## flow0923 (19. Juli 2009)

Tag zusammen.

Ich überlege mir auch ein Votec zu kaufen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht zwischen dem V.XM und dem V.SX entscheiden. Ich möchte mit meinem Bike schon noch die Berge raufkommen aber gleichzeitig auch genug Federweg für bergab haben.Ich habe die Befürchtung das der Federweg beim V.XM schnell nicht mehr langt.
Das Einsatzgebiet des Rades wären hauptsächlich verwurzelte Waldtrails im Deister und vielleicht mal der Harz. Alpen stehen auch auf der to do liste für den Hobel.Keine krassen Downhills aber trotzdem schnell bergab.
Über Tipps und Hinweise würde ich mich freuen.

Flo


----------



## tetze (19. Juli 2009)

hi flow0923,

hast du die möglichkeit in einen der shops zu fahren und die dinger probe zu fahren ?

ansonsten aus meiner sicht:

ich habe jetzt seit 1 1/2 wochen mein v.sx und es fährt sich sahnemäßig auf touren und auch bergauf. habe die lyrik (absenkbar und lockout) und den fox dämpfer (lockout). funtioniert prima. bergab macht es durch den federweg natürlich saumäßig spaß. ich fahre relativ viel tour und zwischendrin so sachen wie den downhill in thale oder den bikepark in hahnenklee. gerade die aufrechte sitzposition im bike fühlt sich für mich extrem gut an. ich vermisse bisher nichts an dem bike, aber natürlich kann ich dir hier deine entscheidung nicht abnehmen. andersrum sind 140 mm beim v.xm auch nicht sonderlich wenig. für mich ist das v.sx allerdings annähernd die eierlegende wollmilchsau.

grüße


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Juli 2009)

Für einen ähnlichen Einsatzzweck habe ich mir das MR gekauft und ich bin 100% zufrieden. Für s0 bis s2 in den Harburger Bergen, dt. Mittelgebirge und Alpen finde ich es ideal. 
Viele hier im Forum fahren sowieso überdimensionierte Bikes. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit fuhren die Cracks mit Starrädern und hatten auch Spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tetze (19. Juli 2009)

da gebe ich pixelquantec 100% recht...vor paar jahren sind die downhiller mit 140 mm überall runtergeprügelt


----------



## marcossa (19. Juli 2009)

mehr hubraum und so 

wobei das v.sx durchaus recht breitbandig mit hohem spassfaktor zu sein scheint


----------



## ka1saa (19. Juli 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> mehr hubraum und so
> 
> wobei das v.sx durchaus recht breitbandig mit hohem spassfaktor zu sein scheint


und das v.sx ist in vergleichbaren konfigurationen auch nicht wirklich teurer als das v.xm . das mehr an "hubraum" frisst vielleicht am berg ein bischen mehr "sprit" (davon abgesehen, dass es absenkbare gabeln zur auswahl gibt, mehr wiegen tuts natürlich), aber zum normale touren fahren hab ich ein hardtail, bloß dessen alte federgabel verweigert bei manchem trail oder mäßigem downhill den dienst. und nur, weil profis vor ein paar jahren drauf verzichtet haben (als die technik noch nicht vorhanden bzw. unerschwinglich war), brauch ich mir doch den komfort heutzutage nicht versagen *g*. also bin ich mal aufs v.sx gespannt!


----------



## Janne4ever (20. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie lange man momentan auf ein V.SX warten muss? VOn Votec kommt keine Antwort


----------



## Bloodhound5 (20. Juli 2009)

man muss nur die richtigen Fragen...  Momentan sagt man 5-8 Wochen, allerdings eher die 5 als die 8. Die Bestellungen die jetzt ausgeliefert werden sind ca. 8 Wochen "alt", aber der Scheitelpunkt der Lieferzeiten sei überschritten.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (20. Juli 2009)

Habe heute bei Votec angerufen.
Der Herr Rose ist leider erkältet, deswegen hat man aus der Montage jemand in den Vertrieb bestellt. Der nette Herr konnte mir allerdings keine genaue Auskunft geben. Werde mich morgen nochmal melden.
Allerdings meinte er dass momentan nur 3 anstatt 8 bikes pro Tag fertiggestellt werden können!? da bin ich ja mal gespannt...! 

Habe morgen meine 6. Woche geschafft.
Vor 2 Wochen wurde mir allerdings gesagt, dass ich nicht vor Ende Juni (knapp 8 Wochen) damit rechnen kann.


----------



## visualex (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mein SX letzte Woche nach einer Wartezeit von knapp 7 Wochen bekommen.


----------



## tetze (20. Juli 2009)

habe mein sx in woche 9 bekommen

hier mal ein bild http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1861/5a5fhj5f_jpg.htm


----------



## loslocos (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin jetzt in der 9 Woche Wartezeit angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (21. Juli 2009)

tetze schrieb:


> habe mein sx in woche 9 bekommen
> 
> hier mal ein bild http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1861/5a5fhj5f_jpg.htm



ui, das grün schaut echt top aus
votec muss echt mal an deren fototechnik arbeiten.
die user fotos sehen immer viel besser aus als die pics auf der votec HP.


----------



## Janne4ever (22. Juli 2009)

@tezte
was ist deines für ne Rahmen höhe? 
Ich wurde gern mal wissen wie der Rahemn in 50 aussieht


----------



## Sandro93 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn ich mir als Schweizer ein V.SX kaufen möchte, muss ich es dann erst mit der Deutschen Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen(19%) und bekomme ich die Differenz zur Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer(7.6%) dann zurück erstattet, oder kann ich es direkt mit der Schweizermehrwertsteuer bezahlen?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn du es in die Schweiz schickst zahlst du erst ohne MwSt. Zoll und Schweizer Steuer rechnest du dann direkt an der Tür mit der Postkutsche ab.


----------



## Sandro93 (22. Juli 2009)

Währe das dann nicht Nachnahme? Diese Variante gibt es doch für die Schweiz gar nicht? Oder muss ich erst das Bike Vorausbezahlen und die Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll nachbezahlen?


----------



## tetze (22. Juli 2009)

rahmen ist 46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (22. Juli 2009)

@tetze: Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit irgendwo mal ne Proberunde zu drehen.Ich habe in einem Kommentar zu dem Bike gelesen das es eine Mischung aus All Mountain und Freerider ist.Mir ist es schon wichtig einen Berg auch rauf zu kommen um dann die Abfahrt zu genießen.Is das VSX also eher ein Bergabrad oder durchaus für Uphill zu gebrauchen? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Bloodhound5 (22. Juli 2009)

Sandro93 schrieb:


> Währe das dann nicht Nachnahme? Diese Variante gibt es doch für die Schweiz gar nicht? Oder muss ich erst das Bike Vorausbezahlen und die Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll nachbezahlen?



ne, hat nix mit Nachname zu tun. Ganz das übliche Verfahren bei Auslandsbestellungen. Also Bike im Vorraus und dann eben noch Zoll und MwSt an den Staat, das hat mit Votec dann nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Sandro93 (22. Juli 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @tetze: Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit irgendwo mal ne Proberunde zu drehen.Ich habe in einem Kommentar zu dem Bike gelesen das es eine Mischung aus All Mountain und Freerider ist.Mir ist es schon wichtig einen Berg auch rauf zu kommen um dann die Abfahrt zu genießen.Is das VSX also eher ein Bergabrad oder durchaus für Uphill zu gebrauchen?
> 
> Danke schonmal


 
Das V.SX ist laut Freeride Magazin ein Superenduro, was soviel heisst wie hoch und runter ohne Probleme.


----------



## tetze (23. Juli 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @tetze: Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit irgendwo mal ne Proberunde zu drehen.Ich habe in einem Kommentar zu dem Bike gelesen das es eine Mischung aus All Mountain und Freerider ist.Mir ist es schon wichtig einen Berg auch rauf zu kommen um dann die Abfahrt zu genießen.Is das VSX also eher ein Bergabrad oder durchaus für Uphill zu gebrauchen?
> 
> Danke schonmal




genau so wie du sagst. bergabrad aber, mit evtl. auch etwas kondition, sehr gut den berg hochzubringen

grüße


----------



## flow0923 (23. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön^^
Das war was ich hören wollte.Besten Dank!


----------



## Erroll (25. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, welches Innenlager der VSX Rahmen benötigt?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nlager-Truvativ-Howitzer-Team-2009::4269.html
Würd gerne meine Husselfelt Kurbel wieder verbauen (2 fach mit Bashguard). Welches Howitzer Innenlager muss ich bestellen?
Und hat das VSX ein austauschbares Schaltauge? Kann das an dem Bild auf der Hp von Votec nicht so wirklich erkennen.
Schonmal vielen Dank....


----------



## LogoBob (25. Juli 2009)

YES...
...Ende nächster Woche wird mein v.sx verschickt ...  nach nunmehr neun Wochen kann ichs jetzt kaum noch abwarten und muss meine Ungeduld jetzt mit Kölsch kühlen... sonst würd ich ständig bei votec anrufen


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (25. Juli 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Sehr schön^^
> Das war was ich hören wollte.Besten Dank!



Hi Flow, 
ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Votec vsx12 (allerdings Crossmax SX LR und 2,4er Nobby Nics) auf der Alte Rezia Freeride Tour, wo man jeden Tag auch einige Höhenmeter zu bewältigen hat. Ging absolut easy, Gewicht mit Flat Pedals 14,3 kg und XT 27er Gänge hilft natürlich. Hatte davor ein Fusion Raid und der Gewinn an Fahrspass downhill mit dem vsx ist deutlichst höher zu bewerten wie etwas mehr Quälerei hochwärts. Bin im übrigens in Summe megageil begeistert von meinem Bike. Avid Elixir CR Bremsen top, Lyrik funktioniert auch gut, fehlt noch etwas die Feinabstimmung, da ist übrigens die Absenkung auf 115mm auch uphill klasse, und das DT Swiss Federbein hinten mit viel Sag ist einfach nur megafluffy. Flatpedals mit Five Ten Schuhen sind übrigens auch nur zu empfehlen. In zwei Wochen gehts nach Saalbach Hinterglemm, nächstes Highlight, freue mich schon auf die Fünf Gondel Tour. 
Meine Lieferzeit war übrigens 6 Wochen, ging allerdings nur weil ich - wie schon gepostet - von DT Swiss LR auf Mavic Crossmax SX umgestiegen bin, habe ich bis dato aber nicht bereut. 
Ich würde mir das Bike auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.


----------



## loslocos (27. Juli 2009)

LogoBob schrieb:


> YES...
> ...Ende nächster Woche wird mein v.sx verschickt ... nach nunmehr neun Wochen kann ichs jetzt kaum noch abwarten und muss meine Ungeduld jetzt mit Kölsch kühlen... sonst würd ich ständig bei votec anrufen


 

Hi Logobob,

vielleicht hast du mehr glück als ich. ich bin jetzt auf KW 32 vertröstet worden. Scheinbar sind momentan keine Avid Elixir Bremsen lieferbar. Wenn Votec so weitermacht sind auf den besten Weg Canyon nichts nachzustehen und ich entscheide mich doch noch für das Trek Remedy 8.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Juli 2009)

loslocos schrieb:


> ...und ich entscheide mich doch noch für das Trek Remedy 8.


war nicht grad auch bei trek der eine oder andere engpass? zumindest bei händlern in meiner nähe war das remedy 7 in letzter zeit nicht anzutreffen ... wärs gerne mal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torquer (29. Juli 2009)

Hi! 

Mal ein kurzer Einwurf zu Votec: Ich warte seit nunmehr 11 (!) Wochen auf mein V.SX - angeblich weil Formula mit den Bremsen nicht nach kommt. Da ich das Rad für nen gebuchten Urlaub dringen brauche, hab ich mit denen vor 3 Wochen ausgemacht, dass Sie mir das Rad ohne Bremse schicken und die Bremse dann nachkommt. Sollte dann bis letzte Woche fertig sein - von wegen... Werde ständig vertröstet und bekomm langsam das Gefühl, dass sich keiner so richtig in dem Laden auskennt!

Hätt ich das gewusst - dann wär ich im Leben nicht dazu gekommen, mir ein Votec zu ordern.

Gruß an alle mit Rad


----------



## Sandro93 (29. Juli 2009)

Das hier währe die Ausstattungsliste die ich für mein V.SX voraussichtlich bestellen werde:
Magura Wotan
Fox Float RP23
DT Swiss EX1750
Schwalbe Fat Albert
Avid Elixir CR Carbon
Truvativ Holzfeller
Selle Italia NT1 Gel
Truvativ XR
Shimano Saint

Was meint ihr zu dieser Kombination?


----------



## BlackCry (29. Juli 2009)

Huhu,
hab eine ähnliche Frage. Ich würde gern das Gewicht dieser Zusammenstellung wissen(oder schätzen lassen)

RAHMEN V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0 
GABEL RockShox Lyrik 2 Step Air 160mm QR20 
DÄMPFER Fox Float RP 23 
LAUFRAD DT Swiss EX 1750 
REIFEN Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 
BREMSEN Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm 
COCKPIT Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Team Race Riser 31,8 / Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Team / Griffe: VOTEC / Steuersatz: FSA 
SATTEL BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink Special Edition 
SATTELSTÜTZE BASIS: Truvativ XR 
COMBO BASIS: Kurbel: Shimano SLX Hollowtech II FC-M 660, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX, Schalthebel: Shimano SLX, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano SLX 

Und falls ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt, raus damit


----------



## Sandro93 (29. Juli 2009)

ich find die SLX-Combo nicht so passend zu den leichten Laufrädern, also Kontraproduktiv. Ansonsten kann ich nur kopfnicken


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (29. Juli 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> Huhu,
> hab eine ähnliche Frage. Ich würde gern das Gewicht dieser Zusammenstellung wissen(oder schätzen lassen)
> 
> RAHMEN V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0
> ...



Die Zusammenstellung ähnelt stark dem vsx 1.2, ausser slx, daher würde ich mal auf 14,7 kg tippen (meins wiegt 14,3 kg incl Flatpedals, ich habe aber eine XT-Combo und Nobby Nics drauf, macht ca. 400g weniger). SLX würde ich bei der Hochwertigkeit der anderen Teile eher auch nicht nehmen, der Aufpreis für die XT-Combo ist meiner Meinung nach gut investiertes Geld.


----------



## ka1saa (29. Juli 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> incl Flatpedals


was sind denn das für pedale, die du hast? hab mir die mal auf den fotos angeschaut, sehen ja ganz nice aus  (wie das ganze rad ).


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (30. Juli 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> was sind denn das für pedale, die du hast? hab mir die mal auf den fotos angeschaut, sehen ja ganz nice aus  (wie das ganze rad ).



Hi, 
sind Brave Machine Airbase Pedale, wiegen knappe 600g, haben 60 gekostet, haben zwar nur 8 Pins, in Verbindung mit meinen Five Ten
Schuhen reicht mir der Grip völlig.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Juli 2009)

FreeFlowFusion schrieb:


> Hi,
> sind Brave Machine Airbase Pedale, wiegen knappe 600g, haben 60 gekostet, haben zwar nur 8 Pins, in Verbindung mit meinen Five Ten
> Schuhen reicht mir der Grip völlig.


ah okay danke, mal in natura anschauen !


----------



## loslocos (31. Juli 2009)

Torquer schrieb:


> .... Ich warte seit nunmehr 11 (!) Wochen auf mein V.SX ....
> .....Hätt ich das gewusst - dann wär ich im Leben nicht dazu gekommen, mir ein Votec zu ordern.
> 
> Gruß an alle mit Rad


 

Willkommen im Club. Ich bin jetzt auch schon fast bei 11 Wochen. Heute hat sich mal Votec pro aktiv bei mir gemeldet und haben mir die Fertigstellung für Dienstag und Lieferung am Mittwoch zugesagt. Ich bin mal gespannt. Wurde mir schon vor 2 Wochen zugesagt.

Beim Servie geht es mir nicht anders. Votec antwortet zumindest umgehend, aber die Antworten sind nicht immer befriedigend. Eigentlich müsste es jetzt einen Nachlass geben - für die Wartezeit und dass das Bike in einem Monat sowieso veraltet ist (Eurobike).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro93 (2. August 2009)

hat jemand ein foto von einem V.SX mit Saint und könnte es hier zeigen?


----------



## BlackCry (2. August 2009)

weiß jemand zufällig wann/ob votec die 2010er modelle vorstellt? Nach der Eurobike oder später?
mfg


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (3. August 2009)

Sandro93 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein foto von einem V.SX mit Saint und könnte es hier zeigen?


 
Bekomms leider erst nä. Woche nach 9 Wochen Wartezeit.
Bilder kann ich dann reinstellen.


----------



## LogoBob (7. August 2009)

Sagt mal, so gut sich das v.sx auch fahren mag, die Verlegung der Züge und Kabel ist jetzt ja nicht so der Hit. Es ist das erste bike, das ich kenne, bei dem sich die Züge beim Einfedern in den Halterungen verschieben. Nach einem Dutzend Ausfahrten ergeben sich so Scheuerstellen wie bei anderen bikes nach Jahren, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig alle Stellen abklebt. Das aber wiederum sind so viele Stellen, dass man letztlich das halbe Bike unter Plastik versteckt hat... ärgerlich

VG,

Robert


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. August 2009)

Echt? Kannst du da mal Fotos davon zeigen? Ich wollte mir das V.SX auch mal zulegen, aber wenn die Züge und Leitungen überall scheuern, suche ich mir ein Anderes Ö_ö.


----------



## Fugee71 (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Freitag mein vsx in Stuttgart abholen können. Pics gibt es auch schon, siehe unter "Fotos".
Habe 5,5 Wochen auf das Rad warten müssen, Lieferzeit wurde bei Bestellung mit 5-7 Wochen angegeben, somit also alles im grünen Bereich. Dank auch an Frau Nehm in Wenden und Herrn Steinke in Stuttgart, die meine Anfragen immer geduldig und zuvorkommend beantwortet haben.
Das Rad fährt sich sehr sehr angenehm, muss allerdings noch am Fahrwerk das Set-up vornehmen, insbesondere an der RS-Lyrik-Gabel. Der Hinterbau mit dem Fox RP 23 Däämpfer ist eine Wucht, super sensibel, und mit der ProPedal Funktion auch super für längere Auffahrten. Da passt auch dann die Absenkung der RS-Lyrik super dazu.
Die Grenzen werden hier deutlich vom Fahrkönnen, zumindest von meinem, gesetzt, das Bike ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Viel Spaß beim Radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Niceguy (9. August 2009)

Alter Schwede Fettes Bike Fugee71 ;-)
Hab auch die Lyric mit Fox dämpfer, den LRS und die Saint Kurbel.
Des is jetzt aber net schwarz oder? Die Farbe kommt net so rüber auf den Pics.

Nächste Woche solls hoffentlich soweit sein, hängt nur noch an den The One Bremsen. 
Nur komisch dass ich am Dienstag schon 9 Wochen drauf warte, und du mit fast denselben Parts kanpp 4 Wochen früher dran bist...!? ;-)

Aber das mit den Zügen und Scheuerstellen würd mich auch aufregen, darf einfach net passieren...! wasn rotz


----------



## don-rock (9. August 2009)

Fugee71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe am Freitag mein vsx in Stuttgart abholen können. Pics gibt es auch schon, siehe unter "Fotos".
> Habe 5,5 Wochen auf das Rad warten müssen, Lieferzeit wurde bei Bestellung mit 5-7 Wochen angegeben, somit also alles im grünen Bereich. Dank auch an Frau Nehm in Wenden und Herrn Steinke in Stuttgart, die meine Anfragen immer geduldig und zuvorkommend beantwortet haben.
> ...



sehr schönes bike fugee!
ist das etwa braun?



> LogoBob
> AW: Votec v.sx
> Sagt mal, so gut sich das v.sx auch fahren mag, die Verlegung der Züge und Kabel ist jetzt ja nicht so der Hit. Es ist das erste bike, das ich kenne, bei dem sich die Züge beim Einfedern in den Halterungen verschieben. Nach einem Dutzend Ausfahrten ergeben sich so Scheuerstellen wie bei anderen bikes nach Jahren, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig alle Stellen abklebt. Das aber wiederum sind so viele Stellen, dass man letztlich das halbe Bike unter Plastik versteckt hat... ärgerlich
> VG,
> Robert



hallo robert,
hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt - hast du das schon bei votec reklamiert?
falls ja, was sagen die denn dazu?
übrigens: votec ist für jedes feedback -egal ob positiv oder negativ- dankbar. 

grüße


----------



## Fugee71 (9. August 2009)

Hallo Mr. Niceguy und don-rock,

das v.sx ist in braun. siehe katalog vopn Votec bei V.mr oder Rahmen.

greets 
marc


----------



## ka1saa (9. August 2009)

BlackCry schrieb:


> weiß jemand zufällig wann/ob votec die 2010er modelle vorstellt? Nach der Eurobike oder später?
> mfg



hab letztens bei einer anfrage wegen was anderem zufällig auch mal noch nach <-- gefragt:

Rose" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Michael Rose schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Änderungen es in 2010 geben wir, ist noch offen. Es wird voraussichtlich nur geringfügige Änderungen geben, da die Modelle erst seit April erhältlich und daher noch topaktuell sind.
> Es wird einen neuen Freerider geben, das V.FR.




also ist dann wohl das v.fr verfügbar (was im v.sx-thread ja nich sooo interessiert  aber dacht, ich kopiers mal mit dazu) und sonst werden wohl eher neue komponenten-serien  eingeführt...? (gibts vielleicht ne xt in xtr/slx-design? das wär was ^^, aber off topic)


----------



## joker78 (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand ob die die Rahmen auch plank ohne Lackierung nur mit Klarlack ausliefern?


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (10. August 2009)

Der Verkäufer im Stuttgarter Shop meinte, dass im 2010er Modell wahrscheinlich die Hammerschmitt verbaut wird.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ka1saa (10. August 2009)

joker78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand ob die die Rahmen auch plank ohne Lackierung nur mit Klarlack ausliefern?


also man kann gegen aufpreis custom lackierungen (vom farbschema her) bestellen, frag doch einfach mal an... vllt gibts bei nur klarlack ja auch nen abpreis ...



			
				Mr. Niceguy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkäufer im Stuttgarter Shop meinte, dass im 2010er Modell wahrscheinlich die Hammerschmitt verbaut wird.
> Mehr weiß ich auch nicht


ja das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, ist ja grad der trend und auch leicht umzustellen.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (11. August 2009)

Endlich mal ne freudige Botschaft. Mein SX wird morgen versendet, sollte dann Freitag da sein, nach genau 9,5 Wochen...


----------



## joker78 (11. August 2009)

9,5Wochen super Film


----------



## Erroll (13. August 2009)

Weiß jemand, wieviel mm der Vorbau beim VSX in der Basis Austattung (Holzfeller) und welchen Durchmesser der Lenker hat (31,8?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (13. August 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel mm der Vorbau beim VSX in der Basis Austattung (Holzfeller) und welchen Durchmesser der Lenker hat (31,8?)?



afaik 45mm und 31,8.


----------



## Erroll (13. August 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> afaik 45mm und 31,8.




Danke!


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (13. August 2009)

Servus zusammen,

also mein Bike ist heute doch früher eingetroffen als erwartet, hatte nämlich erst mit morgen gerechnet.

Einfach Hammer das Teil.
Gewicht liegt inkl. ATOMLAB Aircorp bei 15,6 kg.

Leider waren bei den Fat Albert Front mit Rear vertauscht, und beim Tauschen ist mir dann auch noch en Schlauch flöten gegangen...! 

Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage zu der Lyrik.
Die scheint mir noch so auszusehen wie ichs erwartet hab.
Normalerweise verstellt man doch die Zug- und Druckstufe auf der rechten Seite!? Allerdings sind da nicht die 2 rädchen zum einstellen.
Dachte im ersten Moment die ham mir ne Stahl-Gabel verbaut... 
Die Höhenverstellung funktioniert einwandfrei.

Das erste Fahrgefühl war richtig gut, Sitzposition ist super und mit dem Holzefeller Lenker habe ich denk ich ma alles richtig gemacht.
Hoffe nur dass ich mit der Saint auch genügend Endspeed draufbekommen und ich net bei 40 schon net mehr hinterher komm mim trampeln...!

Fotos sind bei mir im Album.
Bei Fragen einfach schreiben.

Gruß
Niceguy


----------



## Bloodhound5 (13. August 2009)

ein weiteres Mitglied in der wachsenden Votec Gemeinde - schön 

Bei der Gabel hast du wohl Glück gehabt (oder musstest du Aufpreis oder sowas zahlen?): Müsste schon eine 2010er sein. Hat eine Plattform anstatt dem Lockout, verschiedene Verstellmöglichkeiten intern. Was und wie genau musst du wohl dir zusammensuchen. laut der RockShox Homepage ist die DFR die leichteste der Lyrik Gabeln... Wobei die dort nur mit der Solo-Air Kartusche aufgeführt ist. 

Schaut jedenfalls Klasse aus


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (13. August 2009)

Servus Bloodhound,

Ja hatte per Mail schon Kontakt mit Herrn Rose.
Ist das 2010er Modell. Nur weiß ich jetzt net ob ich froh oder traurig sein soll.
Einerseits war das 09er Modell anscheinend ziemlich kompliziert zum einstellen.
Jedoch konnte man immerhin getrennte Einstellungen vornehmen.
Stimmt, die DFR wiegt 2321 anstatt der 2504.

Nur schade dass man darüber nicht informiert wird. Habe nicht gewusst dass diese verbaut wird, da sie auch im Konfigurator nicht als DFR ausgewiesen ist.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. August 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Informationen ab wann man die 2010 Rahmen bekommt? Also mit ISCG (Hammerschmidt!!!) und der neuen, verbesserten Geometrie, wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe der MB beschrieben?

Ausserdem mal eine Frage wegen den Farben: Habe ein Weiss/Braunes V.SX gesehen - kann man per Aufpreis "jede" Farbe bekommen? Wie sieht es mit Elox aus?
Schwarz eloxiert wäre ein Traum 

Und dann: Hat wer ein Foto vom V.SX in größe 50? Und wenn ja, wie groß ist der Fahrer dazu?

Danke für Informationen falls vorhanden!


----------



## ruedigold (14. August 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Schwarz eloxiert wäre ein Traum



Jibbet, hab ich  +  90 Teuros


----------



## Erroll (14. August 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Jibbet, hab ich  +  90 Teuros



Fotos bitte!


----------



## ruedigold (14. August 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!



hab zwei im Profil hochgeladen. Obwohl erst 10 Tage alt, hat es schon etwas gelitten, hat 5 Tage bikepark hinter sich . Laufräder und Gabel sind schon ausgetauscht, die SaStü hat Furchen, egal, das bike ist nicht zum posen da  .... geht nächste Woche in die Erstinspektion, mal sehen..... Vor allem interessiert mich, ob das IGLIDUR-Hauptlager gehalten hat... fährt sich aber geil, habe ein Norco und ein SX trail gejagt .... so long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (14. August 2009)

Das mit der Sattelstütze ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Aber dass du schon Laufräder und Gabel, nach 10 Tagen getauscht hast?! Was ist mit Garantie? Eigentlich düfte der Park dem Rad nix ausmachen, da von Votec dafür freigegeben.


----------



## baldur (14. August 2009)

Mal eine frage zur Farbe. Im Konfigurator hat man ja die Wahl zwischen 4 farben. Im Katalog steht aber noch was von Sonderfarben.
Welche Farben hat man denn nun zur Auswahl?


----------



## ruedigold (14. August 2009)

Ah, damit kein Missverständnis entsteht.... Die mitgelieferte 09er Float habe ich kaum zuhause sofort ausgebaut , und meine 2010er Talas hergenommen .... und die Laufräder habe ich - gegen Aufgeld, versteht sich - eingetauscht, das kam so: mein Sohn hat sein HR  geschrottet, und er hat die XT (poser schwarz-weiss ) bekommen und ich hab meine DT wieder montiert ... die Stütze bleibt solange wie sie funktioniert, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Lelles0815 (14. August 2009)

Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> Servus Bloodhound,
> 
> Ja hatte per Mail schon Kontakt mit Herrn Rose.
> Ist das 2010er Modell. Nur weiß ich jetzt net ob ich froh oder traurig sein soll.
> ...




Moin allerseits, 

hierzu hab ich ja grad mal ne Frage, da ich auch grad mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein SX zuzulegen. Wird die DFR nun generell verbaut oder war das ein Sonderwunsch von Dir, denn lt. RS Homepage hat die DFR ja keine Verstellmöglichkeit was den Federweg betrifft (Absenkung auf 115 wie bei der 2-Step) und ich wollte schon gern mal mit dem Bike entspannt nen Berg hoch fahren können. 

Weiß da jemand was genaueres ??

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Erroll (14. August 2009)

Achso. Ich frag mich eh, warum Votec nur die Float und nicht die Talas anbietet. Bei mir werden wohl auch die "Poser schwarz weiß Laufräder" einen Weg ans bike finden. Aber nur, damit ich die Möglichkeit habe, auf tubeless zu gehen. Mit dem Poserimage kann ich leben.


----------



## ruedigold (14. August 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Achso. Ich frag mich eh, warum Votec nur die Float und nicht die Talas anbietet



jau, das ist das einzige Manko von Votec und dem an sonsten genialen Konfigurator! Früher hatten sie wohl auch Talasse im Angebot.... sind halt im EK teurer .... ich glaube aber, dass viele Kunden gerne ein paar EURochen mehr drauflegen würden, um die Talas statt die Float zu kriegen... ausserdem ist die Float --> WEISS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (14. August 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt, hoffe ich auch dass Votec mir ne weiße Gabel verbaut, so wie ich es ein paar Seiten weiter oben gesehen habe. Das passt einfach besser zu dem rot-weiß, als ne schwarze. Meine Meinung. Aber an nem schwarz eloxiertem Rahmen siehts natürlich wieder komisch aus. 
Zu der Lyrik kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen. Da müsste man direkt bei Votec nachfragen.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. August 2009)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> hierzu hab ich ja grad mal ne Frage, da ich auch grad mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein SX zuzulegen. Wird die DFR nun generell verbaut oder war das ein Sonderwunsch von Dir, denn lt. RS Homepage hat die DFR ja keine Verstellmöglichkeit was den Federweg betrifft (Absenkung auf 115 wie bei der 2-Step) und ich wollte schon gern mal mit dem Bike entspannt nen Berg hoch fahren können.



Die DFR auf den Bildern hat weiterhin die 2Step Geschichte verbaut, also absenkbar. Eine Seite 2-Step, die andere eben DFR. >So wie ich das sehe hat DFR genau die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie die andere, nur eben intern. Die Einstellungen sind also voreingestellt dass es passt, wer feinabstimmen will hast noch immer die möglichkeit. 

Was die Farben angeht sagte man mir, was an irgendeinem Radl angeboten wird ist ohne Aufpreis auch bei anderen Modellen möglich, auch einfarbig. Fast Freie Wahl also


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (14. August 2009)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> hierzu hab ich ja grad mal ne Frage, da ich auch grad mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein SX zuzulegen. Wird die DFR nun generell verbaut oder war das ein Sonderwunsch von Dir, denn lt. RS Homepage hat die DFR ja keine Verstellmöglichkeit was den Federweg betrifft (Absenkung auf 115 wie bei der 2-Step) und ich wollte schon gern mal mit dem Bike entspannt nen Berg hoch fahren können.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

stimmt die 2-step-absenkung ist vorhanden und funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Wie gesagt, war selber überrascht dass mir diese geliefert wurde, da ich mich schon auf die andere eingestelle habe...!
Aussage lt. H. Rose:

Die Rockshox Lyric mit der High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe führen wir nicht mehr, da sich rausgestellt hat, daß die DFR besser, zuverlässiger und unkomplizierter funktioniert, und dass die Nutzer meist große
Schwierigkeiten mit dem komplizierten Setup hatten. Außerdem verfügt sie über eine Anti-Wipp-Plattform-Funktion.(???)
Statt der 09er Gabel mit den getrennt regelbaren Stufen haben Sie so bereits ein 2010er Modell erhalten.

Aber die 2010er Modelle gibts doch eig. noch gar net. Auf der RockShox seite ist die DFR ja auch aufgezeigt.

Verstellt ihr viel an der Druckstufe oder "könnte" man darauf verzichten und nur an der Zugstufe einstellungen vornehmen??

Eig. ist die DFR ja quasi ne Sparversion wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. (in anderen Foren usw...)


----------



## Lelles0815 (14. August 2009)

Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> Moin,
> stimmt die 2-step-absenkung ist vorhanden und funktioniert auch einwandfrei.



Axo...na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an 


Allerdings versteh ich das folgende nicht :



Mr. Niceguy schrieb:


> .....Außerdem verfügt sie über eine Anti-Wipp-Plattform-Funktion.(???)


 
Wo schalte ich denn die Plattform zu und weg ?? Der linke Knopf ist für den Traveladjust 115/160mm soviel ist klar.....aber was ist mit der Plattform, läst sich der rechte DFR Knopf auch drehen ?? ...sieht irgendwie nicht danach aus.


----------



## iNSANE! (14. August 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *hat jemand Informationen ab wann man die 2010 Rahmen bekommt? Also mit ISCG (Hammerschmidt!!!) und der neuen, verbesserten Geometrie, wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe der MB beschrieben?*
> 
> ...



Talas in Weiss statt Float wäre natürlich der Hammer...
Danke Jungs!


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (14. August 2009)

Hallo Lelles0815,

nee der rechte Knopf lässt sich nicht drehen. Denke dass des Anti-Wipp, wie Bloddhound schon sagt, intern iwie voreingestellt ist.

Hm, hab mich eig. auf die kleinen spielereien an der Gabel gefreut...!
Wenn ich jetzt die Zugstufe änderun will, müsste ich jedesma anhalten.
Dafür sind doch die Rädchen oben da, dass mans evtl auch während der Fahrt verstellen kann...!


----------



## Lelles0815 (14. August 2009)

Hmm...also die Plattform wird bei meiner Pike und auch bei den Revelations über den PopLoc Hebel zu- oder abgeschaltet....kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, daß die Gabel das intern "selbst entscheidet", wann unterdrückt werden muß und wann feines Ansprechen von nöten ist......wie sollte das Funktionieren ??

Ich denke das was Bloohound meint, ist, daß die Zugstufeneinstellung, die bei der alten 2-Step recht kompliziert war, intern voreingestellt ist.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. August 2009)

Naja, ein Voreingestellte Plattform ist nicht so selten und soll bei der Lyrik eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren von dem was man so hört. Die Plattform kann intern aktiviert und deaktiviert werden.

Revelation und Pike haben afaik ein Lockout , also etwas komplett anderes als eine Plattform. Dass dann freilich über den PopLoc Hebel. 

Lockout: Gabel federt gar nicht mehr bzw nur noch im kleinen Bereich (dynamic Lockout oder wie die Hersteller das auch immer nennen). 
Plattform: Die Gabel erkennt intelligent welche Belastungen durch das Treten kommen und welche von Untergrund, nur letztere werden durchgelassen. Hier spielt vor allem die Geschwindigkeiten der Schläge eine Rolle, während beim Wiegetritt die Gabel und Dämpfer eher langsam arbeiten, kommt es beim Fahren im Gelände nahezu ausschließlich zu schnellen Schlägen. Ergo: Plattform macht bei langsamen dicht, und lässt bei schnellen offen. 

Zur Zugstufeneinstellung: Die wäre auch bei der ursprünglichen Lyrik nicht oben am Holm gewesen sondern unten am rechen Rohr. Ganz sicher.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (14. August 2009)

Fugee71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Das Rad fährt sich sehr sehr angenehm, muss allerdings noch am Fahrwerk das Set-up vornehmen, insbesondere an der RS-Lyrik-Gabel.  Da passt auch dann die Absenkung der RS-Lyrik super dazu.
> ...


 
Hallo Fugee71,

welche Lyrik ist denn bei dir verbaut? Das 2009er Modell oder auch die "neue" DFR??
Wie siehts denn bei den anderen aus, die auch die Lyrik haben.

Danke Bloodhound & Co.


----------



## tetze (14. August 2009)

habe die 09er lyrik mit den schönen knöpfchen abbekommen (vor 4 wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. August 2009)

Hier hat also keiner ein V.SX in Größe 50 und ein Foto davon?

Gut, dann anders gefragt: Wer ist denn um 1.88m mit ca. 90 Beinlänge und fährt den 46?


----------



## Sandro93 (14. August 2009)

Das 2010er V.SX soll ja überarbeitet werden, das Tretlager 10mm tiefer und das Oberrohr 25mm tiefer. Weiss jemand schon ab wann man die neuen Rahmen kaufen kann, sprich: die 2010er Modelle?


----------



## Fugee71 (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Mr. Niceguy:
also bei mir ist auch die RS mit "DFR" verbaut. Ob das nun besser ist oder schlechter als die alte - ich weiß es nicht, der direkte Vergleich fehlt. Die Gabel gefällt mir aber von der Funktion extrem gut - übelst gut.

@ inSane :
Ich selbst bin 1,93m - daher kommt nur ein Rahmen in Größe 50 in Frage. Als Vergleich saß ich auch auf einem V.XM in Größe 48 - das ging gar nicht, die Sitzposition war viel zu gedrungen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2009)

@ Sandro93: Die 2010er-Modelle kommen erst im April, du wirst wohl noch etwas warten müssen.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. August 2009)

@ Fugee71 - das super-schöne Braune ist Deins? Sehr geil! Und die Größe wirkt absolut harmonisch - eben nicht so "aufgeblasen" wie bei vielen anderen Bikes.

@ Müs Lee - Woher hast Du diese Information? 

Wenn Votec gerade, aufgrund der Nachfrage, eine Bestellungen nach der anderen abarbeitet, und dafür Rahmen fertigt, dann sollte eine Umstellung auf die neue Geo doch gleich machbar sein - anders als wenn schon zig Rahmen gefertigt sind.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2009)

Ich habe das vor ein paar Tagen hier im Forum gelesen, weil es mich auch interessierte. Votec wurde gefragt, wann denn die neuen Modelle erscheinen würden, woraufhin sie mit April rechneten. Sie sagten selbst, die aktuellen Modelle wären auch noch ein Weilchen aktuell...


----------



## iNSANE! (17. August 2009)

Na toll...wenn man mal meint das "perfekte" Paket gefunden zu haben, dann kommt wieder sowas...
Aussagen wie "Ab April" kenn ich aus der Bikeindustrie nur ZU gut - im Endeffekt eine "Nix genaues wissen wir selbst nicht..." - dann wird's doch Mai/Juni...

Dann also doch wieder Liteville 901 ?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2009)

Wieso denn "das perfekte Paket"? Du weisst doch gar nicht, was alles am 2010er Modell verbaut sein wird.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. August 2009)

Konfigurator... 

Das "Gesamtpaket" taugt mir aber einfach bei dem Rad - unabhängig welche Bremse / LRS man hinspaxt: Individuelle Farben & Ausstattungen, Fairer Preis, gute Performance, Made in Germany usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loslocos (20. August 2009)

hab jetzt seit 2 wochen mein sx. hatte 11 wochen warten müssen. scheinbar hatte votec probleme mit seinen lieferanten. bike macht super spass. blöd nur, dass ich am wochenende im bikepark das schaltauge verbogen habe. jetzt sind 20  für einen "halter" fällig.

das einzigste was ich an meiner konfiguration (lyrik, rp23, avic & dt swiss felgen) ändern würde sind die big betty reifen. wenns schlammig wird, kommen Sie an recht schnell an ihre grenzen.


----------



## beachowsky (29. August 2009)

hallo,
habe mir auch ein sx zugelegt nur leider ohne kettenführung. hat jmd einen plan was für eine bei dem bike passt? würde gerne meine 3 fach slx auf 2 fach mit rockring umbauen .
danke schon mal


----------



## Erroll (29. August 2009)

Alle mit Tretlagerklemmung.  Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt. NC17 Stinger, Shaman Enduro, Shiftguide...


----------



## beachowsky (29. August 2009)

und was taugt davon am ehesten ohne vom rasseln wahnsinnig zu werden*lach*


----------



## Erroll (29. August 2009)

Ich hab nur Erfahrung mit der Shiftguide. Allerdings nicht am SX Rahmen. Funktioniert gut, ist aber schwer. An mein SX kommt entweder die Shaman Enduro oder die Stinger. Sollen beide realtiv leise sein. Tendiere zur Shaman.


----------



## beachowsky (29. August 2009)

was hast du den für ne kurbel am sx??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (29. August 2009)

Noch habe ich gar keine Kurbel am SX. Meins ist gerade mal bestellt (bin in der 5. Woche, kann also noch dauern...). Hab´s aber auch mit der SLX Kurbel geordert und werde auf 2 Fach SLX mit Bashguard umbauen.


----------



## beachowsky (29. August 2009)

so werd ichs auch machen. habe meins nach 6 wochen bekommen. um dann gleich in den urlaub zu gehen. hatte 2 tage zeit zum testen. ist ein nettes spielzeug! muss nur noch die kefü ran und ne hydraulik sattelstütze. denk da an eine kind shock i900 auch wenn alle welt meint ich soll die nicht nehmen. aber die ist bezahlbar


----------



## Erroll (29. August 2009)

Nur leider momentan nicht lieferbar. Die hatte ich auch mitgeordert. Ich warte bis nach der Eurobike. Da soll dann das neue Modell verfügbar sein. Ohne Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. August 2009)

Hallöle 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob auch ein Stahldämpfer ins V.SX passen würde oder ob der Piggyback irgendwo anecken würde. Ausserdem: Würde sich die Saint lohnen? Optisch finde ich sie sehr ansprechend, zudem verzeiht sie einige Fahrfehler und erspart mir den Zahnarzt fürs Kettenblatt . Ist sie die 256 Euro Aufpreis wert? Hat die Kurbel wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber der SLX? Einen BG selbst kann man ja auch günstiger nachkaufen, aber die Optik hats mir angetan ^^.


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2009)

Stahlfeder passt nur ohne Ausgleichsbehälter in den Rahmen. Zur Saint kann ich dir nicht wirklich was sagen. Mir wäre sie aber zu schwer für ein Enduro.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob auch ein Stahldämpfer ins V.SX passen würde oder ob der Piggyback irgendwo anecken würde. Ausserdem: Würde sich die Saint lohnen? Optisch finde ich sie sehr ansprechend, zudem verzeiht sie einige Fahrfehler und erspart mir den Zahnarzt fürs Kettenblatt . Ist sie die 256 Euro Aufpreis wert? Hat die Kurbel wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber der SLX? Einen BG selbst kann man ja auch günstiger nachkaufen, aber die Optik hats mir angetan ^^.



Hallo,

auch wenn die Saint schick und das Schaltwerk wohl super ist - mir wäre es das Mehrgewicht nicht wert. Man könnte stattdessen auch die SLX Gruppe wählen und die Kurbel gegen eine 2fach SLX mit Bashguard + Stinger Kettenführung tauschen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (30. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Saint und bin net nur vom Aussehen her zufrieden.
Das schalten funktioniert ohne Probleme und Geräusche von der Kettenführung her kannste vernachlässigen! Das einzige Manko ist halt dass auf manchen Wegen der Endspeed fehlt. Bergab kannste bis max. 55 mittreten dann is aber auch Feierabend.
Da fehlen halt die lezten paar Zähne am Ritzel.
Sonst Top! Und du hast keine "Mahlgeräusche" wie bei der Hammerschmidt!


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2009)

Nachdem es im Votec Thread wohl keiner weiß, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Welche Kurbellänge verbaut Votec bei den 42er Rahmen? 170 cm oder 175 cm? Kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2009)

ich glaub die votec wissen es am besten...


----------



## warpax (30. August 2009)

@Beachowsky

Ich habe an meinem 08er SX die E13 DRS KeFü. Die macht ihren Job sehr unauffällig und gut. Als Kurbel habe ich die Hussefelt, denke da aber wegen des Gewichts über was Anderes nach.

@Erroll

Ich würde einfach mal bei Votec anrufen und nachfragen. Ich vermute, daß sie die 175er verbauen, weil ich bisher noch nicht gehört habe, daß man irgendwo standardmäßig 170er bekommt, aber alles vermuten hilft nicht. Am besten daher einfach die fragen, die es wissen: Votec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (30. August 2009)

Gut, dann werd ich bei denen morgen nochmal anrufen. Dann kann ich auch gleich mal fragen, wie lange ich jetzt noch warten muss....


----------



## beachowsky (30. August 2009)

@eroll
ich kann dir das mal nachmessen wenn ich wieder aus dem norden zuhause bin. wird aber mittwoch werden


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2009)

Du kein Ding! Ich klingel morgen einfach mal bei Votec durch. Aber danke fürs Angebot. Dann kann ich nämlich morgen gleich die neue Kurbel und den Rest bestellen. Somit habe ich dann alles zusammen und das bike kann kommen.


----------



## don-rock (30. August 2009)

bei meinem 08er SX sind 175er (XT) verbaut.


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> bei meinem 08er SX sind 175er (XT) verbaut.



Bei nem 42er Rahmen?


----------



## don-rock (30. August 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Bei nem 42er Rahmen?



das SX ist ein 46er.
hätte gerne nen 44er rahmen gehabt.
gab seinerzeit aber nur 42 oder 46 und der 42er war leider zu "eng".

machen die 5mm an der kurbel eigentlich sehr viel aus?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2009)

Da mir das Gewicht herzlich egal ist (schließlich ist das ein Enduro und kein RR ), werde ich das SX wohl in folgender Ausstattung nehmen:

RAHMEN	V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0
GABEL	BASIS: Magura Wotan 120-160 FCR (Flight Control Remote), Albert Select, QR20 Maxle
DÄMPFER	BASIS: DT Swiss XM 180
LAUFRAD	BASIS: Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778
REIFEN Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
BREMSEN	Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
COCKPIT	BASIS: Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller / Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller / Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on / Steuersatz: FSA
SATTEL	BASIS: Selle Italia Prolink Special Edition
SATTELSTÜTZE	BASIS: Truvativ XR
COMBO	Kurbel: Shimano Saint Hollowtech II FC-M 810, Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint, Schalthebel: Shimano Saint, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano SLX

Die Frage ist: Kommt die Truvativ XR mit Ein- oder Zweifachklemme? Ist das Gewicht der einzige Unterschied zwischen der Team und der XR?

Bei 80cm Beinlänge wären 46cm Sitzrohrlänge wohl das Beste.


----------



## Erroll (1. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> machen die 5mm an der kurbel eigentlich sehr viel aus?



Bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich meine neue Kurbel in der richtigen Länge ordere. Votec sagte mir aber, dass sie eh nur 175 cm verbauen. In dem Sinn passt es eh.


----------



## ka1saa (2. September 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> machen die 5mm an der kurbel eigentlich sehr viel aus?


kann jetzt keine harten zahlen nennen , aber mit meinen langen stelzen finde ich 175mm doch fühlbar angenehmer und effektiver als 170mm (schrittlänge um die 90cm), hab das mal beim rennrad ausprobiert und auch bei ein paar fremd-mtbs bemerkt, die kürzere kurbeln hatten. muss man aber wohl selber wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (2. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
Bin auch drauf und dran, mir ein V.SX zuzulegen, ist einfach um einiges leichter als das bisherige Speci SX Trail und macht daher für Touren mehr Sinn (bin trotzdem mit dem ca. 18kg Bike gut 1000hm Touren gefahren, dauert halt länger  ).

Wollt nun mal zur Größe etwas Feedback, bevor ich zuschlage.
Mein Speci ist Gr. M und nach Geo-Vergleich kleiner als das V.SX in Gr.M.
Ich bin 1,88m und hab Schrittlänge 90cm.
Hab nun weiter vorne schon gelesen, dass es hier wen gibt, der etwa meine Abmessungen hat.
Würdet ihr das M oder das L nehmen?
Die 609mm Oberrohr am L kommen mir persönlich schon etwas sehr lang vor??
Sofern man beim M in meiner Größe nicht sitzt wie der sprichwörtliche Affe auf dem Schleifstein, würd ich das bevorzugen. 

So nebenbei, gibts bei Votec eig. üblicher Weise so was wie ein Afterseason-Outlet? 

Danke für eure Antworten und Anregungen! 

Cheers,
clk


----------



## beachowsky (2. September 2009)

ich kann dir nur sagen ich bin 172cm gross und habe das s.  ich denke aber das müsste dann l sein!


----------



## warpax (2. September 2009)

Ich bin bei 1,78m mit M ganz gut bedient. Manchmal könnte es vielleicht etwas kleiner sein, aber insgesamt paßt es. Von daher würde ich bei Dir auch auf L tippen.

Was den After Season Verkauf angeht: zumindest letztes Jahr gab es ihn.


----------



## clk2106 (3. September 2009)

danke mal für die antworten, ev. gibts ja noch andere leut, vorzugsweise in meiner grösse, die sich dazu äußern wollen. 

zusätzlich macht mich noch was stutzig:
im konfigurator stehen folgende laufräder zur auswahl:
Shimano XT WH-M 776/WH-M 778
welche sinds nun? die 776 mit 2000g oder die 778 mit 1710g?

in der beschreibung vom 1.1 sind die 776 drin. kann ich davon ausgehn, dass es diese sind?

macht ja doch was aus... 

und was sind die unterschiede an den verschiedenen lenker/vorbau kombis?
wär ja eig sehr an dem syntace paket interessiert, wie weiss man, wie lang die vorbauten und wie breit die lenker dann im endeffekt sind?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

Hallo clk,

zu den Xt Laufrädern: es wird die 2000g Version sein. Denn die 1,7 kg Version ist nur für Schnellspanner.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## tetze (3. September 2009)

laufräder ist die schwerere version, also 776.
ich bin 181 und habe auch M und ich sitze nicht wie der affe auf dem schleifstein , aber für 188 würde es aus meiner sicht vllt doch etwas zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. September 2009)

Ist M 46cm?


----------



## Erroll (3. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist M 46cm?



Ja.


----------



## clk2106 (3. September 2009)

hat irgendjemand von euch das bike in gr L also 50??
wär fein, wenn da jemand sagen kann, wie er mit dem 609mm langen oberrohr zu rande kommt und wie es mit der überstandshöhe des bikes aussieht...
sieht ja dzt so aus, als wär ich mit dem L am besten bedient...

btw, dann zahlen sich die dt1750 doch aus


----------



## iNSANE! (11. September 2009)

Bitte poste doch einer mal sein 50cm Bike + Angabe der Fahrergröße! Danke!


----------



## visualex (11. September 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Bitte poste doch einer mal sein 50cm Bike + Angabe der Fahrergröße! Danke!



Bin 1,82 Meter und das ist mein V.SX in L:


----------



## Brickowski (11. September 2009)

Die Lackierung kommt gut. Viel besser als auf den Bildern von Votec! Ist das der NT1 Gel? Wenn ja, zufrieden mit dem Sattel?


----------



## clk2106 (11. September 2009)

visualex schrieb:


> Bin 1,82 Meter und das ist mein V.SX in L:



wie harmoniert gabel/dämpfer?

hat wer nen vgl zum fox??


----------



## litefreak (11. September 2009)

visualex schrieb:


> Bin 1,82 Meter und das ist mein V.SX in L:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/6/7/4/_/large/DSC02351_1252012498.jpg


hast du vielleicht noch ein paar fotos mehr von dieser schönheit


----------



## visualex (11. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hab noch ein paar Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen.

@Brickowski: Ja, es ist der NT1 Gel und recht bequem. Alle anderen waren mir zu hart. Die Lackierung kommt im Original sogar noch besser. Allerdings ist der Lack recht empfindlich. Ich hatte nach der ersten Tour bereits Scheuerstellen von den Boudenzügen. Ich rate jedem direkt Schutzfolie drunter zu kleben.

@clk2106: Eine Disharmonie hab ich zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer nicht festgestellt. Allerdings ist es mein erstes Fully, hab also keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Bin aber mit meiner gewählten Kombination voll zufrieden.

Im übrigen ist das genialste am Rad die verstellbare Satelstütze. Die benutze ich eigentlich bei jeder Fahrt und will sie auf keinen Fall mehr missen.

Kleiner Tipp an alle Wotan-Besitzer. Passt auf den Remotehebel auf. Meiner hat sich verabschiedet, als ich das erste mal über den Lenker abgestiegen bin.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## clk2106 (11. September 2009)

ok, naja, viell. können andere noch berichten?? 

kindshock is fein, der kopf is aber echt weich... also ungewollt einschläge tunlichst vermeiden!! 

wie das auf deinen pics aussieht, würd ich ohnehin überlegen, das ding upside down zu montieren. is halt die frage, ob die ergonomie dann noch passt.

hat wer von euch die syntace anbauteilvariante genommen?
würd da mal gern pics sehn.

und die vorbaulänge ist wählbar oder je nach variante vorgegeben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (11. September 2009)

visualex schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp an alle Wotan-Besitzer. Passt auf den Remotehebel auf. Meiner hat sich verabschiedet, als ich das erste mal über den Lenker abgestiegen bin.



Wenn ich mein Rad morgen aus der Werkstat hole, ist der auch nicht mehr dran. Hab mich vor zwei Wochen lang gemacht und dabei zum einen den Hebel so getroffen, daß die Gabel bei Belastung automatisch auf 120mm runter getravelled (wie schreibt man das eigentlich in Denglisch?) hat und zum anderen hat sich irgendwie sogar der fette Aluhebel der Hope verbogen. Sieht ganz witzig aus, ist aber leider nicht sehr ergonomisch


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2009)

Danke! Tolle Bilder & Farbe!
Hast Du's mal gewogen?


----------



## beachowsky (13. September 2009)

hallo,
ich habe da mal ne frage. ich würde gerne in mein 2009er vsx eine marzocchi 66er ferdergabel einbauen. ist das möglich oder macht es mir die geometrie "kaputt"


----------



## iNSANE! (13. September 2009)

Welche 66? Sprich Baujahr und Federweg? Welche Gabel ist jetzt drin`?

Jede 2cm MEHR Bauhöhe bewirken einen ein grad flacheren Lenkwinkel - zudem steigt das Tretlager. Letzteres ist sicher nicht ideal - aber versuchs einfach!


----------



## beachowsky (13. September 2009)

2007er marzocchi 66 180mm . ist von der einbaulänge her 21mm länger als meine wotan. von der habe ich jetzt langsam die schnautze voll. 1. service: albert select defekt. jetzt ist der wieder defekt zudem knackt die gabel deftig. zugstufe funktioniert nur noch minimal. ..... 
ich will ne federgabel mit ner stahlfeder . wenn mir jmd eine weis mit 160mm wäre ich dankbar. ich möchte keine fox gabel mehr. dass die gut sind ist mir klr nur der service kostet ein vermögen.


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2009)

lyrik u-turn?


----------



## ruedigold (15. September 2009)

Gerade hat mich ein User gefragt nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen. Hier meine Antwort plus einige weitere Anregungen -- an Votec.

Ich bin mit meinem Kauf sehr zufrieden... Das bike hat alle Eigenschaften, die ich mir gewünscht habe. Da ich mir eine Talas gegönnt habe (die Original- 160er Float ist noch zu haben, btw.) kann ich die Gabel absenken -- und habe ein Tourenbike, mit dem ich am WE (mit leichten Laufrädern und nobby´s)  eine 10h Feld-Wald-Wiesen Tour gemacht habe.... also für mich ist das V.SX dadurch die eierlegendewollmilchsau. Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.

Was fehlt? 
1. Der Schaltzug zum hinteren Umwerfer rutscht der Schwerkraft folgend nach unten und hängt am Kurbelgehäuse durch. Gut zu sehen auf meinen Fotos. Da braucht man nur mal an einem Ast hängen zu bleiben .....

2. Jetzt kommt die dreckige Jahreszeit... der Dämpfer liegt voll im Dreckbeschuss. Votec hat mich wissen lassen, dass man an einem passenden Anbauteil arbeitet ....


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. September 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Was fehlt?
> 1. Der Schaltzug zum hinteren Umwerfer rutscht der Schwerkraft folgend nach unten und hängt am Kurbelgehäuse durch. Gut zu sehen auf meinen Fotos. Da braucht man nur mal an einem Ast hängen zu bleiben .....



Da einfach einen der Kabelklips durch einen Kabelbinder ersetzen und den etwas strammer anziehen und fertig. Kleinigkeit


----------



## litefreak (15. September 2009)

Bei Ã¼ber paar tausend Euros kann man erwarten, dass der Hersteller diese


Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> â¦Kleinigkeitâ¦


in Griff bekommt 

Aber sonst wÃ¤re die Option fÃ¼r eine Talas wirklich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (15. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lyrik u-turn?


danke für den tip habe mir ne fox van r zugelegt.


----------



## ka1saa (15. September 2009)

ruedigold schrieb:


> 2. Jetzt kommt die dreckige Jahreszeit... der Dämpfer liegt voll im Dreckbeschuss. Votec hat mich wissen lassen, dass man an einem passenden Anbauteil arbeitet ....


sagen sie schon seit nem viertel jahr, seitdem verfolg ichs zumindest ... würde dann wohl doch lieber selber was aus nem alten/billigen plastikschutzblech zusammenschustern, hat hier ja auch schon jemand gezeigt, wie man das dezent machen kann.
werde mir wohl erst nächste saison das v.sx holen, wenn die kasse stimmt und es dann das rad mit tieferem schwerpunkt und "extremerem hinterbau" (zitat von der eurobike, was genau sie damit meinen, konnten sie mir leider nicht sagen xD, aber angeblich solls die modelle ab jahresende 09 oder jahresanfang 10 zumindest zu sehen geben) gibt. oder vielleicht gibts ja zum jahreswechsel ein paar schnäppchen.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. September 2009)

"extremerer hinterbau" heißt wohl im wesentlichen ein neues Achssystem, also hinten auf 12mm Steckachse anstatt dem Schnellspanner.


----------



## litefreak (15. September 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> "extremerer hinterbau" heißt wohl im wesentlichen ein neues Achssystem, also hinten auf 12mm Steckachse anstatt dem Schnellspanner.



ist dieses Info bestätigt oder nur Vermutung?


----------



## ka1saa (16. September 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> ist dieses Info bestätigt oder nur Vermutung?


das mit steckachse hinten hat mir der typ auf der eurobike auch gesagt, stimmt... also ob das nun bestätigt heißt... aber steckachse solls wohl angeblich geben.


----------



## litefreak (16. September 2009)

Wenn die Steckachse auch kommt, so hätte sich ein weiterer Punkt meiner 'Was-mein-neuer-Rahmen-haben-soll'-Wunschliste erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2009)

Hallo, wollen mal ein paar V.SX Besitzer die Gewichte posten? Wäre prima!


----------



## litefreak (16. September 2009)

Die Gewichte der standard Ausführung sind auf der Seite von Votec zu sehen.


> 1.4: 13,4kg
> 1.3: 13,9kg
> 1.2: 13,8kg
> 1.1: 14,2kg


Den Rest kannst Du dir gegen Rechnen.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Erfahrungen die Fox Float Fahrer mit ihren SX gemacht haben bzgl. der Steigfähigkeit auch ohne Talas!

Danke!


----------



## RobLetsDrop (18. September 2009)

Hab das Baby heute bekommen und hab's erstmal auf'n trail geschickt!
Geiles Bike,eine Macht!
Da hat sich die lange Wartezeit gelohnt...


----------



## Brickowski (18. September 2009)

Hey,wann hast du denn bestellt,bzw wie lange hast du gewartet? 6 Wochen sinds bei mir und eine Auskunft wann es fertig ist,ist derzeit nicht möglich :`(


----------



## Erroll (18. September 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Hey,wann hast du denn bestellt,bzw wie lange hast du gewartet? 6 Wochen sinds bei mir und eine Auskunft wann es fertig ist,ist derzeit nicht möglich :`(



Das ist bei mir genauso. Am Sonntag fängt bei mir die 7. Woche an. Langsam werd ich etwas ungeduldig. Ich hoffe es werden keine 11 Wochen. Dabei hatte ich schon Komponenten getauscht, damit es schneller geht.


----------



## Brickowski (19. September 2009)

Ich denke mal,wenn jetzt noch kein Liefertermin genannt werden kann,dann is noch einiges an Arbeit an den Bikes zu machen....ich mein,wenn nurnoch Kabelzüge gelegt werden müssten wärs ja absehbar....naja,im Schnee die erste Tour zu machen hat ja auch was :-D


----------



## RobLetsDrop (19. September 2009)

hey leute, also ich hab es anfang juli bestellt gehabt und hab jetzt 10 kw gewartet.der termin hat sich ständig nach hinten verschoben,nachdem mir anfangs 4-6 kw wartezeit zugesichtert wurden...
bin auch schon ziemlich ungeduldig geworden und hab ein paar emails gescict, die leider nicht beantwortet wurden.naja gestern stand das bike frühs dann da und als ich es ausgepackt habe,war es in der falschen farbe draufhin rief ich bei votec an und sprach dort sehr lange mit einem mitarbeiter, der auch ziemlich kompetent gewirkt hat.
er hat sich mehrmals entschuldigt etc...mir wurden auch zwei optionen geboten,wie man weiter mit der falschen rahmenfarbe verfahren kann:1.im winter den rahmen,wenn ich ihn weniger brauch, zurückschicken und lackieren lassen 2. ein Preisnachlass einer bestimmten höhe...
fand ich auf jeden fall sehr fair und hat mich nach der ganzen aufregung die letzten wochen wieder friedlich gestimmt...naja und die tour gestern natürlich auch.das teil fährt richtig geildas wrten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## RobLetsDrop (19. September 2009)

sorry eins hab ich vergessen...ich habe nur die wahl zwischen einer der beiden oben genannten optionen...nur damit es keine missvertändnisse gibt


----------



## Erroll (19. September 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> der termin hat sich ständig nach hinten verschoben,nachdem mir anfangs 4-6 kw wartezeit zugesichtert wurden...
> bin auch schon ziemlich ungeduldig geworden und hab ein paar emails geschickt, die leider nicht beantwortet wurden.naja gestern stand das bike frühs dann da



Das mit der Terminverschiebung ist bei mir auch nichts neues. Ich schicke schon gar keine Emails mehr, sonderen rufe nur alle 2 Wochen mal an, um zu hören ob der Status sich irgendwie verändert hat. 
Hast du ne Benachrichtigung per Email bekommen, wann dein Rad montiert wurde? Oder stand es einfach plötzlich vor der Tür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loslocos (19. September 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hallo, wollen mal ein paar V.SX Besitzer die Gewichte posten? Wäre prima!


 

hallo insane,

mein v.sx wiegt 15,4 kg mit folgender ausstattung:

V.SX, WeissSchwarz, 46.0
Gabel: RockShox Lyrik 2 Step Air 160mm QR20
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23
Laufräder: DT Swiss EX 1750 mit Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Bremsen: Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller / Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller / Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on / Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1 GEL mit Kindshock I 900
Kurbel: Shimano Saint Hollowtech II FC-M 810, Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint, Schalthebel: Shimano Saint, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kassette: Shimano SLX, Kette: Shimano SLX

ich hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen.


----------



## loslocos (19. September 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das mit der Terminverschiebung ist bei mir auch nichts neues. Ich schicke schon gar keine Emails mehr, sonderen rufe nur alle 2 Wochen mal an, um zu hören ob der Status sich irgendwie verändert hat.
> Hast du ne Benachrichtigung per Email bekommen, wann dein Rad montiert wurde? Oder stand es einfach plötzlich vor der Tür?


 

Das mit der terminverschiebung hängt mit deiner konfiguration zusammen. bei meiner konfig habe ich 11 wochen gewartet. aber ich bin der meinung, dass sich das warten gelohnt hat.


----------



## RobLetsDrop (19. September 2009)

ich habe ein tag bevor es kam dort angerufen und mich nochmal nach dem status erkundigt und dann gesagt bekommen, dass es am selben tag noch in den versand gegangen ist!
weiß nicht, ob ich auch angerufen worden wäre oder ähnliches....


----------



## loslocos (19. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> kindshock is fein, der kopf is aber echt weich... also ungewollt einschläge tunlichst vermeiden!!
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## loslocos (19. September 2009)

loslocos schrieb:


> hallo insane,
> 
> mein v.sx wiegt 15,4 kg mit folgender ausstattung:
> 
> ...


 
P.S.: die 15,4 kg sind ohne schnellspanner an der hinterachse. der liegt jetzt irgendwo in finale ligure auf einem freeride trail.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. September 2009)

loslocos schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen.




Ja, hast Du! Vielen Dank! 

Das Steuerrohr ist doch 1.5", oder? Sind die verbauten Gabeln dann auch 1.5" - oder verwenden die einen reducer-Steuersatz?


----------



## litefreak (20. September 2009)

Nur die Gabel von Fox wird in 1,5" verbaut. Magura liefert nur 1,1/8". Die Rock Shox wird ebenfalls in der 1,1/8" Version verbaut.


----------



## Cruseman (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

endlich steht mein V.SX neben mir!  sieht super aus - wegen Umzug konnte ich noch nicht richtig fahren...

bestellt: 22.06. (autom. Bestellbestätigung)
Lieferung: 18.09. -  12 Wochen hat´s gebraucht

Konfiguration:
RAHMEN: V.SX, WeissRot, 50.0 - meine Maße: 185cm Körpergröße bei 87cm Schrittlänge
GABEL: Fox Float 36 RC2 QR15 - tatsächlich kommt die QR20 zum Einsatz
DÄMPFER: Fox Float RP 23
LAUFRAD: DT Swiss EX 1750
REIFEN: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 - in SnakeSkin, Triple Nano Componud, Evo Line
BREMSEN: Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on - machen einen sehr griffigen und stabilen Eindruck
Steuersatz: FSA - in 1.5" bei entsprechendem Steuerrohr
SATTEL: Selle Italia Prolink Special Edition - macht auch einen bequemen Eindruck
SATTELSTÜTZE: Truvativ Team - bekanntlich in Carbon-Optik, naja, Geschmackssache 
Kurbel: Shimano Saint Hollowtech II FC-M 810
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Kassette: Shimano SLX
Kette: Shimano SLX

zur Informationspolitik bleibt zu sagen, dass sich von selbst nicht viel tut. Auskünfte erhielt ich immer erst auf meine Initiative hin. Es gab nicht einmal eine Versandinformation. Erst durch einen Anruf von DPD bekam ich eine Ankündigung, sodass man etwas planen konnte. Sollte ja schießlich jemand das Paket entgegen nehmen.

Eine erste Geländefahrt steht noch aus, daher kann ich nicht viel zur Fahreigenschaft sagen. Bin heute nur ein paar Bordsteine und Treppenstufen rauf und runter - das geht... 

In meinem Profil werde ich noch mehr Fotos hochladen.


----------



## litefreak (22. September 2009)

Cruseman schrieb:


> â¦endlich steht mein V.SX neben mirâ¦


Gratulation 
Ich hatte es in fast der gleichen Konfiguration bei Votec in Wenden probegefahren auf dem nah gelegenen WaldstÃ¼ck => Fazit: TOP
(nÃ¤heres zu meinen EindrÃ¼cken kann in kÃ¼rze auf meinem neuen Blog 'Bergradler' gelesen werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (22. September 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *sabber* meinen Glüclwunsch,das Rot sieht fantastisch aus


----------



## Rexxxi (23. September 2009)

Wie sind denn eigentlich die Rahmen von Votec mittlerweile?


----------



## litefreak (23. September 2009)

Wie versprochen ist der Bericht über den Besuch bei Votec online: Bergradler
(Kritik, Kommentare & Anregungen hier als auch im Blog werden gerne aufgenommen)


----------



## beachowsky (27. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal ein Frage an diBesitzer eines Vsx. Mit wieviel druck fahrt ihr euren rp23 dämpfer? bei mir rauscht das teil die ganze Zeit voll duch oder ist bei mehr druck so bockig das es keinen spass macht. welche version ( bei mir medium/medium) hat votec bei euch verbaut? ich habe ein vsx 2009 rahmengrösse s und wiege mit ausrüstung ca 70 kg.


----------



## warpax (27. September 2009)

Rexxxi schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich die Rahmen von Votec mittlerweile?



Mein 2008er ist steif, robust und hat auch nach mehreren Stürzen kaum Lack verloren. Bisher hab ich nur Anbauteile klein gekriegt


----------



## ruedigold (27. September 2009)

Zur Gewichtsfrage, mein V.SX wiegt mit 2.5er high rollern für den bikepark 15,6 kg (komme gerade aus Winterberg zurück ). 
Mit den Nobby´s und leichterem LRS 14,8 kg. Gabel Talas RC2 160mm.

Ich bin kein Gewichtsfreak. Wesentlich ist für mich nicht die Frage, was das bike wiegt, sondern wo der biker unnötiges Gewicht mit sich rumschleppt. 

Abgesehen von der Speckfalte, kann man unterwegs die tollsten Sachen beobachten: 1,5 L wasserflasche am bike, oder 30l Rucksack vollgepackt mit dem gesamten Hausrat bei 5-stündiger Trailtour, kiloschwere Wanderschuhe, Batteriepack, usw usw. Was macht dagegen der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen SLX und XT aus? Nix, IMHO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (27. September 2009)

Zur Ansicht.
Es kommt noch eine Fox 36 Van R dran. Die Wotan ist nicht wirklich mein Fall.
Kann mir jmd sagen ob die Kind Shock i900 400mm, die Baulänge 400 im ausgefahrenen Zustand hat?


----------



## iNSANE! (29. September 2009)

Schön! 
Bin mal gespannt wie gut es mit der VAN dann klettert - solltest Du mal damit bergauf fahren.

Gruß!


----------



## beachowsky (29. September 2009)

klettert ganz ok bin gestern mal den albtrauf rauf und runter! 1200 hm war ganz ok hochwärts. bergab wars dafür ne ware freude! 
ich muss leider bergauf fahren die liftdichte ist hier leider nahe null


----------



## flowdragon (30. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

könnt ihr mir mal sagen, welche Naben bei euch so verbaut sind?
Die sollten ja je nach LRS unterschiedlich sein, meinem Verständnis nach.
Aber bei net Rad mit XT LRS hab ich jetzt SLX Naben entdeckt...
Nu bin ich verwirrt...
mfg 
Flo


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2009)

so, nachdem rose einen netten ssv hingelegt hat, verabschiede ich mich mit einem bestellten uncle jimbo 8 aus dem v.sx-wartezimmer (hätte sonst auf das 2010er v.sx gewartet , ein andernmal dann) und wünsche euch allen eine gute wartezeit bzw. an die privillegierten besitzer einen tollen herbst mit v.sx!


----------



## beachowsky (30. September 2009)

@flowdragon 
ich habe in meinem vsx einen xt-lrs und xt naben.


----------



## RobLetsDrop (30. September 2009)

...ich bin ziemlich zufrieden,auch wenn die wartezeit echt derbe lang war...


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Oktober 2009)

@ Alle Besitzer...mal wieder Fotos posten  Das erleichtert uns das warten!


----------



## beachowsky (1. Oktober 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> @ Alle Besitzer...mal wieder Fotos posten  Das erleichtert uns das warten!


  [FONT="][URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/480709"][FONT="]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/480709[/FONT][/URL][/FONT]


----------



## Erroll (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Rot ist echt wunderschön. Aber der weiße Bashguard ist für meinen Geschmack etwas too much....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruseman (1. Oktober 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22114


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Oktober 2009)

Super! Gibt's schon Ergebnisse von der Dämpfer-Schutz Do-it-yourself Front?

Freu mich drauf...v.a. mit Hammershit und Elox


----------



## litefreak (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine kleine gephotoshopte Fotomontage um zu schauen wie das V.SX in 2010 mit einer Hammerschmidt aussehen könnte 



(natürlich ohne jeglichen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit etc.)


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Oktober 2009)

Super Montage! Ich wünschte es wäre schon soweit!

Ich wüsste zu gern ob VOTEC die Hammerschmidt als AM oder als FR verbauen wird. Hast Du diesbezüglich bei Deinem Besuch etwas in Erfahrung bringen können?

Ich hoffe ja sehr auf die AM - leichter & schöner (finde ich) Zudem reicht die AM vielen sicher aus - und die FR verschärft den Gewichtsnachteil der HS gegenüber einer XT ja nochmals...


----------



## litefreak (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für's Feedback 

Genauere Details zur HS weiß ich leider nicht. Aktuell würde eine genaue Info dazu wohl auch noch nicht zu holen sein.
Vermute jedoch dass es am V.SX eine AM sein wird und am V.FR entsprechend die FR. Etwas anderes würde wohl wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es denn bei den  anderen wartenden Damen und Herren irgendetwas neues? Ich bekomme im Moment  garkeine Auskunft. Die letzten news waren vor ca 2 Wochen, dass die Formula  Bremsen und die DT Swiss LR Probleme machen...
Habe am 10. August  bestellt und man kann mir immernoch nicht sagen wann das Rad fertig wird :-(  ?


----------



## Erroll (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute eine Email bekommen, dass mein Rad fertig ist und zum Versand bereit steht. Sollte also die nächsten Tage hier bei mir eintreffen. Ich werde berichten, sobald es bei mir ist.


----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange war die Wartezeit denn dann bzw wann hattest du bestellt? Hattestdu zufällig auch die Formula,oder die Elixir Bremsen und DT Swiss Laufräder?


----------



## Erroll (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab am 02.08. bestellt und hab die Elixir Bremse. Laufräder sind bei mir die XT, da ich mir die Möglichkeit mit tubless offenhalten wollte, ohne ein nerviges tublesssystem nutzen  zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ne knappe Woche vor mir . Naja, mach mal Bilder wenn das gute Stück dann da ist!


----------



## Erroll (13. Oktober 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> mach mal Bilder wenn das gute Stück dann da ist!



Erst wenn ich es so umgebaut habe, dass es meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.... Denk bis Ende der Woche dürfte ich so weit sein.


----------



## TheTaste (13. Oktober 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei den  anderen wartenden Damen und Herren irgendetwas neues? Ich bekomme im Moment  garkeine Auskunft. Die letzten news waren vor ca 2 Wochen, dass die Formula  Bremsen und die DT Swiss LR Probleme machen...
> Habe am 10. August  bestellt und man kann mir immernoch nicht sagen wann das Rad fertig wird :-(  ?



Habe auch heute bescheid bekommen, dass mein gutes Stück heute verschickt wurde. Von den Komponenten her habe ich auch die Elixir gewählt aber in Combi mit dem XT Laufradsatz. Bestellt hatte ich am 10.August, liegt also voll in dem mir angesagten Zeitraum. 
Freu mir schon ein Loch in den Bauch!  Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Brickowski (13. Oktober 2009)

boah mieees :-D naja geduld war noch nie meine Stärke 
Ich verlange BILDER


----------



## staubfresser (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen

hat schon mal jemand von den v.sx-besitzern nachgemessen, wieviel der hinterbau effektiv an federweg freigibt? hab an der eurobike im gewusel ein gespräch aufgeschnappt, wo es darum ging, dass der hinterbau mit dem fox-dämpfer wegen des fullfloater-prinzips sogar 170mm statt der angegebenen 160mm freigeben soll. kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Cruseman (14. Oktober 2009)

mir fehlt es gerade an Kreativität - wie kann der Hinterbaufederweg sinnvoll nachgemessen werden?

Dämpfer druckfrei, Hauptrahmen im Raum frei hängend fixieren und dann den Hinterbau zwischen den Anschlägen bewegen. Nur messe ich dann nicht " zuviel" federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (14. Oktober 2009)

habs selbst noch nie gemacht, müsste aber in etwa so funktionieren:
luft aus dämpfer ablassen, bike in montageständer spannen, bike möglichst horizontal ausrichten, einen stuhl o.ä. unters hinterrad und bike soweit absenken dass das hinterrad gerade so den stuhl berührt, hinterbau hochdrücken und vom stuhl bis untern reifen messen. oder nich?


----------



## TheTaste (14. Oktober 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> boah mieees :-D naja geduld war noch nie meine Stärke
> Ich verlange BILDER



Meine auch nicht! Ich hasse nichts mehr als zu warten!!! aber muss man einfach positiv sehen, hätte man bei Canyon bestellt freut man sich über den doppelten Zeitraum bis zur Auslieferung...
Bilder gibt sofort nach dem Zusammenbau (hoffentlich morgen!)


----------



## litefreak (14. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Bilder gibt sofort nach dem Zusammenbau (hoffentlich morgen!)


den Zusammenbau kann man gerne auch mit Bildern uns dokumentieren


----------



## Brickowski (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja,bitte mach viele Bildchen ich stehe auf Salz in offenen Wunden


----------



## Erroll (15. Oktober 2009)

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr, mein vsx ist seit heute da. Beweisbilder gibts heut abend. Muss jetzt leider auf Arbeit....


----------



## TheTaste (16. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> den Zusammenbau kann man gerne auch mit Bildern uns dokumentieren



Es ist endlich soweit...Ein schööööner Tag, komm Welt lass dich umarmen...
ich sage nur soviel an alle die noch in freudiger Erwartung warten müssen:
Jungs, wir haben alles richtig gemacht! Genial, wertige Verarbeitung absolut geile Oberflächenqualität, Perfekt! Freu mich schon dermaßen auf den ersten Ausritt...Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom auspacken, leider mit ner nicht so tollen Cam. Wie gesagt, vergesst alle bisher gesehenen Bilder, wenn das Teil vor Euch steht springt Euch ein Ei aus der Hose!


----------



## TheTaste (16. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> den Zusammenbau kann man gerne auch mit Bildern uns dokumentieren



und nochmal bißchen was fürs Auge...
Abweichend von meiner Bestellung kam die weiße Sattelstütze (kommt aber rein optisch fast besser ;-) und die hintere Bremsscheibe ist nur eine 185mm Scheibe. In der Bestellung, sowie auf der Homepage von Votec und im MTB- Test war immer die 203/203 Variante angegeben. Läßt sich aber bestimmt noch mit Hr.Rose klären.


----------



## TheTaste (16. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> den Zusammenbau kann man gerne auch mit Bildern uns dokumentieren



Tuto Kompletto. Morgen noch das Fahrwerk einstellen und dann geht an den ersten Run.Gewicht ist übrigens komplett mit Pedalen. Hat mich selbst gewundert... Ich werde berichten


----------



## litefreak (16. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Tuto Kompletto. Morgen noch das Fahrwerk einstellen und dann geht an den ersten Run.Gewicht ist übrigens komplett mit Pedalen. Hat mich selbst gewundert... Ich werde berichten



Danke für das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen


----------



## Erroll (17. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> die hintere Bremsscheibe ist nur eine 185mm Scheibe. In der Bestellung, sowie auf der Homepage von Votec und im MTB- Test war immer die 203/203 Variante angegeben. Läßt sich aber bestimmt noch mit Hr.Rose klären.



Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich hab hinten auch ne 185er Scheibe drauf. Stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Wollte ich eh so ändern. Ne 200er Scheibe brauch ich nicht mit meinen 63 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein VSX




Hatte komplett SLX bestellt. Geändert hab ich bis jetzt:
Schaltwerk X0
Trigger X9
Kurbel SLX 2 fach mit Bashguard
Kettenführung montiert 

Die Reifen sind nur ne Übergangslösung. Kommen am Di meine Winterreifen drauf.

Vorbau will ich noch ändern und evtl mal tubeless versuchen. 
Momentan bin ich mit dem Aufbau auf 14 kg.
Bild ist relativ schlecht. Wetter ist hier aber momentan so mies, dass ich es einfach nicht wirklich schaffe, anständige Bilder im Wald zu machen.


----------



## don-rock (17. Oktober 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Hier mal mein VSX



gefällt mir sehr gut!
ist das ein 42er?



Erroll schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind nur ne Übergangslösung. Kommen am Di meine Winterreifen drauf.



welche schluppen nutzt du denn als winterreifen?


----------



## Erroll (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ist ein 42er Rahmen. Bin das VSX dieses Jahr auf der Bike Expo in M Probe gefahren. Da wars vom Oberrohr her etwas knapp. Beim 42er passt es optimal. 
Als Winterreifen nutze ich 2.35er Swampthings. Die liegen allerdings in Würzburg bei meinen Eltern rum. Kommen am Dienstag dann drauf.


----------



## licht.t.richter (17. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich nun auch für ein edles v.sx entschieden und da ich nur den rahmen bestellt habe würde ich gerne mal nach dem sattelrohr Durchmesser fragen um mir diese schon auf halde legen zu können bis der rahmen eintrudelt! Danke mal im voraus!


----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie bei allen Votec´s 31,6


----------



## cyclo-dude (18. Oktober 2009)

geht votec eigentlich zum saisonende hin garnicht mit dem preis runter?
ich meine im nächsten jahr ist der rahmen ja ein anderer.
ich habe mir mittlerweile allerdings eh ein Rose geschossen, für den preis für mich dann doch attraktiv, und die geo passte mir auch besser, allerdings muss ich schon sagen das das SX doch ein wenig schicker ist denke ich.


----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich meine im nächsten jahr ist der rahmen ja ein anderer.



Der Rahmen ist der gleiche. Es wird nur kleine Änderungen geben. Das Oberrohr soll etwas tiefer runter kommen und der Rahmen soll ein ISCG Aufnahme bekommen. Sonst bleibt alles gleich.

Votec wird nächstes Jahr die Preise für alle Modelle etwas anheben. Ich glaube ehr weniger, dass sie mit den Preisen zum Ende der Saison runter gehen werden. Zumal das aktuelle VSX bis Ende April noch "aktuell" sein wird.


----------



## litefreak (18. Oktober 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist der gleiche. Es wird nur kleine Änderungen geben. Das Oberrohr soll etwas tiefer runter kommen und der Rahmen soll ein ISCG Aufnahme bekommen. Sonst bleibt alles gleich


 eventuell noch eine Steckachse hinten.


----------



## TheTaste (18. Oktober 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich hab hinten auch ne 185er Scheibe drauf. Stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Wollte ich eh so ändern. Ne 200er Scheibe brauch ich nicht mit meinen 63 kg.



Brauchen würde ich sie gewichtsbedingt auch nicht umbedingt. Ist meiner Ansicht nach nur seltsam einfach eine kleinere zu verbauen ohne drauf hinzuweisen. Davon geht die Welt nicht unter, und das Bike an sich entschädigt sowieso für alles, nichts desto trotz werde ich bei Hr.Rose mal anklingeln wie man das ausgleichen könnte. Vielleicht mit einem Gratis Dämpferspitzschutz, insofern sich eine Votec-eigene Lösung auftut...mal sehen. 
Mein Rahmen ist übrigens auch ein 42er. Ist dermaßen geil kompakt und agil!!! Passt einfach perfekt bei meiner Größe von 1,73m und 75Kg. Hier mal im Direktvergleich mit dem Ghost Miss RT 5700 meiner Frau (das ist eigentlich schon ein "Kinderfahrrad"). Bin auch schonmal gespannt wie das direkte gegenüber mit Specialized Enduro Comp meines Kumpels in der Rahmengröße XL aussehen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## licht.t.richter (18. Oktober 2009)

Vielen dank, da brauch ich ja gar keine neue, da past die von meinem kona ja doch! Noch zwei wochen und dann kann ich schrauben!!!


----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> eventuell noch eine Steckachse hinten.



Stimmt. Das hatte ich vergessen....


----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> werde ich bei Hr.Rose mal anklingeln wie man das ausgleichen könnte. Vielleicht mit einem Gratis Dämpferspitzschutz,



Das ist ne richtig gute Idee! Das werd ich auch mal versuchen. Den Dämpferschutz braucht das Rad unbedingt!


----------



## Erroll (19. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> wie man das ausgleichen könnte. Vielleicht mit einem Gratis Dämpferspitzschutz



Ist möglich! Just call Herr Rose!


----------



## haibike1995 (19. Oktober 2009)

verbauenbauen die 2010 auch ne talas?????????


----------



## litefreak (19. Oktober 2009)

haibike1995 schrieb:


> verbauenbauen die 2010 auch ne talas?????????



wird wohl so seinâ¦ versprochen haben die jedenfalls vieles (sehe meinen Blog), was dabei wirklich rauskommt wissen wir wohl erst in ein paar Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (19. Oktober 2009)

haibike1995 schrieb:


> verbauenbauen die 2010 auch ne talas?????????



Laut Votec wirds die Option wohl geben.

Edith: Mist...zu langsam


----------



## TheTaste (24. Oktober 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ist möglich! Just call Herr Rose!



Hab auch gerade ne Antwort von Hr. Rose bekommen. Ich lasse mir dann aber doch eher die 203er Scheibe und den Adapter schicken. Ist auch problemlos möglich!
Wäre klasse wenn du hier mal bescheid gibst wenn du den Spritzschutz bekommen hast und wie das Teil den aussieht!


----------



## Erroll (24. Oktober 2009)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Adapter schicken. Ist auch problemlos möglich!
> Wäre klasse wenn du hier mal bescheid gibst wenn du den Spritzschutz bekommen hast und wie das Teil den aussieht!



Wird gemacht!

Kleines Feedback zum Bike:

War heute das erste mal im Bikepark mit dem Rad. Konnte meinen Hinterbau endlich optimal abstimmen. Jetzt arbeitet er echt sahne! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Liegt gut in der Luft, ist wendig, agil und lässt sich super schön in enge turns pressen. Leider hab ich an meinem Rad die Wotan verbaut. Bis jetzt hat sie auf den Isartrails nen ganz guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen. Im Park allerdings änderte sich das recht schnell. Die Gabel ist für mich einfach nicht optimal, wirkt sehr schnell überfordert. Das Federverhalten gefällt mir einfach nicht und ich finde sie wenig komfortabel. Der rebound hätte ne ordentliche Rasterung verdient. Die Gabel nutzt in extremen Situationen maximal 150 mm Federweg (ich weiß, dass Elastomere als Durchschlagschutz verbaut sind, find´s trotzdem mies). Klar, die Gabel ist noch nicht richtig eingefahren, denke aber trotzdem nicht, dass sich da noch sehr viel änderen wird. Evtl. bin ich auch einfach etwas verwöhnt (komme von Fox Talas und Lyrik Coil). Bis zum Frühjahr gebe ich der Gabel noch Zeit. Wenn sie mir dann immer noch nicht zusagt, fliegt sie raus.


----------



## warpax (24. Oktober 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Leider hab ich an meinem Rad die Wotan verbaut. Bis jetzt hat sie auf den Isartrails nen ganz guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen. Im Park allerdings änderte sich das recht schnell. Die Gabel ist für mich einfach nicht optimal, wirkt sehr schnell überfordert. Das Federverhalten gefällt mir einfach nicht und ich finde sie wenig komfortabel. Der rebound hätte ne ordentliche Rasterung verdient. Die Gabel nutzt in extremen Situationen maximal 150 mm Federweg (ich weiß, dass Elastomere als Durchschlagschutz verbaut sind, find´s trotzdem mies). Klar, die Gabel ist noch nicht richtig eingefahren, denke aber trotzdem nicht, dass sich da noch sehr viel änderen wird. Evtl. bin ich auch einfach etwas verwöhnt (komme von Fox Talas und Lyrik Coil). Bis zum Frühjahr gebe ich der Gabel noch Zeit. Wenn sie mir dann immer noch nicht zusagt, fliegt sie raus.



Ich war am Anfang auch etwas verwundert. Hab zwischendurch nicht mal einen Unterschied gemerkt, wenn ich vergessen hatte, den Lock-Out wieder aufzumachen. Jetzt, wo sie eingefahren ist, finde ich sie super. War aber auch noch nicht im Park damit.


----------



## Erroll (24. Oktober 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> ... vergessen hatte, den Lock-Out wieder aufzumachen. Jetzt, wo sie eingefahren ist, finde ich sie super. War aber auch noch nicht im Park damit.



Die Plattform nutze ich gar nicht. Zumindest habe ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht. Und natürlich schon gar nicht im Park. Wie gesagt, ich gebe der Gabel noch etwas Zeit. Aber so wie es aussieht, werde ich wieder meinen Weg zurück zur Lyrik Coil finden. Auf den Trails find ich die Gabel echt ok. Doch im Park kommt sie meiner Meinung nach schon sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen. Ich werde weiter testen.....


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe vsx jünger. hat von euch jmd schon ein brauchbares minischutzblech für den hinterbau gebastelt? oder gibts das mittlerweile von votec?


----------



## Erroll (25. Oktober 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> oder gibts das mittlerweile von votec?


Gibt´s noch nicht....


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

ist auch nicht wirklich einfaach zu befestigen! habe mal etwas gebastelt aber ob es wirklich funktioniert, zeigt die nächste probefahrt!


----------



## Erroll (25. Oktober 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> habe mal etwas gebastelt aber ob es wirklich funktioniert, zeigt die nächste probefahrt!



Bilder bitte! Ich hatte auch schon nen Versuch gestartet. Leider war ich mit dem Ergebnis so unzufrieden, dass ich es gleich wieder entfernt habe.


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt hoffentlich das bild. werde aber morgen mal den 2 rad zubehörladen aufsuchen um ein besser geformtes teil zu finden


----------



## Erroll (25. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus. Genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt. Kommt das Schutzblech irgendwie mit dem Umwerfer in Kontakt? Genau so, nur noch in Carbon, mit ner anständigen Befestigung wäre ein Traum!


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es ein bissl kurz und zu tief.
Mach es doch an der kleinen Verbindung zwischen den beiden weißen Streben fest. Da ist es dann auch im richtigem "Spritzwinkel".


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

oben und unten festmachen funktioniert nicht, da dann die kabelbinder beim einfedern abreisen. @eroll ja das schutzblech kommt mit dem umwerfer in kontakt aber stört dessen funktion nicht wirklich. wird hoffentlich besser da der umwerfer nicht immer mit dreck voll ist


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

hab einen ollen schlauch ufjeschnitte oben am dämpfer fest jetütelt fertsch! zum pflegen  hoch jeklappt und schleifen und stören tut er och nich tun!


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

hab ich ja schon gesagt was es zu sagen gab


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

version 0.2


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> hab ich ja schon gesagt was es zu sagen gab


mir gings eigentlich weniger um den dämpfer sondern eher um den ausgeprägten schlammfang. durfte heute 4 mal den umwerfer putzen


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

Hässliche lackkratzer vorprogramiert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> mir gings eigentlich weniger um den dämpfer sondern eher um den ausgeprägten schlammfang. durfte heute 4 mal den umwerfer putzen


hab vorn nichts zum kette bewegen und hinten fällt das wohl auch noch weg!


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> hab vorn nichts zum kette bewegen und hinten fällt das wohl auch noch weg!


Die kratzer gibts wohl eher vom abfliegen und von der super zugverlegung.
hat votec einen hinterbau für rohloff?


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> hat votec einen hinterbau für rohloff?



ich glaube nicht(obwohl die überall rein passen dürfte mit spanner zumindest), werde es aber als singelspeed fahren da meine schaltwerke immer so begrenzt leben kurzer spanner dran und gut ist!


----------



## beachowsky (25. Oktober 2009)

aha wie fährst du bergauf?? oder hast du ein shuttle abo*lach*
ich hätte da auch eine schaltwerksammlung im nicht gebrauchsfähigen zustand.
habe jetzt ne slx dran ist echt stabil! kann ich nur empfehlen. 2 mal hängengeblieben und jedesmal das auge krumm aber das schaltwerk hält!


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Oktober 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> aha wie fährst du bergauf?? oder hast du ein shuttle abo*lach*
> ich hätte da auch eine schaltwerksammlung im nicht gebrauchsfähigen zustand.
> habe jetzt ne slx dran ist echt stabil! kann ich nur empfehlen. 2 mal hängengeblieben und jedesmal das auge krumm aber das schaltwerk hält!



Treten und irgendwann schieben, aber das dauert lange eh der punkt kommt!


----------



## Erroll (26. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal was zum Dämpferschutz:
Ich hab´s jetzt vorerst mal so ähnlich gemacht wie licht.t.richter. Das sieht bei mir dann so aus:







Bis jetzt hält es ganz gut. Wird auch nur ne Übergangslösung bleiben, bis Votec das besagte Teil fertig hat. Optisch natürlich nicht gerade ein Augenschmaus. 
Für mich war es nur wichtig, dass der Dämpfer nicht permanent mit Schlamm beschossen wird. Werd´s die Tage noch etwas testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## licht.t.richter (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab den schlauch direkt an der stelle des dämpfer setupdrucks befestigt da in der kleinen nut das is formschöner a bissi zumindest!


----------



## TheTaste (30. Oktober 2009)

So hab mich auch mal an das leidige Thema Dämferspritzschutz gemacht...hab ein 6 EUR Steck-Schutzblech (natürlich aus Kunststoff ;-) aus dem Baumarkt abgeschnitten und mit nem kleinen Winkel an der hinteren Schwingenstrebe verschraubt. Wollte halt mal versuchen ohne Kabelbinder auszukommen. Aus optischen Zwecken hab ich ein altes Brillenetui von Swiss Eye aus schwarzem Samt missbraucht. Passt, als wenn es dafür gemacht gewesen wäre. Kleinen Schnitt auf der Rückseite reingemacht damit ich den Winkel verschrauben konnte und gut war...
Ich denke ich werde es erstmal so lassen bis Votec die Profilösung auf den Markt schmeißt.


----------



## TheTaste (1. November 2009)

So hab die erste Testfahrt im schlammigen Geläuf hinter mir. Funktioniert tadellos! Umwerfer und Dämpfer bleiben sauber ich denk ich hab für mich vorerst die Musterlösung gefunden...


----------



## nakNAK (3. November 2009)

hallo zusammen, ich habe die tage in so einem blättchen vom RWE einen artikel über votec gelesen... handmade bikes from germany etc, meine frage: was fuer ein modell war das wunderschoene schwarze bike? modell vopn nächste, jahr? konnte es af der homepage net finden. wäre froh wenn mir das jemand sagen koennte. 
danke


----------



## Cruseman (4. November 2009)

anbei meine Variante eines Dämpfer- und Umwerferschutzes.

Dauer: 10 min.
nötig: Schlauch, Schere, Locher und Kabelbinder

zu beachten: Geometrieänderung


----------



## Brickowski (5. November 2009)

meld mich mal ab aus dem Wartezimmer ;-)

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2710/vsx1.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9030/vsx2.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7707/vsx3.jpg


----------



## don-rock (5. November 2009)

Cruseman schrieb:


> anbei meine Variante eines Dämpfer- und Umwerferschutzes.
> 
> Dauer: 10 min.
> nötig: Schlauch, Schere, Locher und Kabelbinder
> ...



hallo cruseman,

sind das die 2.4 albert´s?
ist es bei dir auch so, dass auf der antriebseite zwischen kettenstrebe und reifen nur noch wenige mm platz ist, so ca. 2mm.
auf der anderen seite dagegen etwas mehr, ca 5mm?


gruß


----------



## lukabe (5. November 2009)

An alle die den DT dämpfer fahren: Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Teil? 
Werde mir zu Weihnachten auch ein V.SX schenken und überleg, welchen Dämpfer ich nehm. Beim DT soll ja recht schnell die schwarze Beschichtung vom Kolben sein, was die Funktion anscheinend aber nich beeinträchtigt.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen über nen längeren Zeitraum? Wenn ja, wie schlägt sich das Teil so, wie spricht er an etc.?
Wäre dankbar für nen kleinen Erhfarungsbericht
Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Erroll (5. November 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> meld mich mal ab aus dem Wartezimmer


Na also es geht doch. Schaut gut aus. Nur die DFR stört mich ein bisschen. Find´s ziemlich madig, dass Votec die verbaut. Das erinnert mich so an ne 302 Domain.


----------



## spykie (5. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> An alle die den DT dämpfer fahren: Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Teil?
> Werde mir zu Weihnachten auch ein V.SX schenken und überleg, welchen Dämpfer ich nehm. Beim DT soll ja recht schnell die schwarze Beschichtung vom Kolben sein, was die Funktion anscheinend aber nich beeinträchtigt.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen über nen längeren Zeitraum? Wenn ja, wie schlägt sich das Teil so, wie spricht er an etc.?
> Wäre dankbar für nen kleinen Erhfarungsbericht
> ...



Servus Lukas!
Leider hat Der DT keine zuschaltbare Plattformdämpfung nur Lockout und Zugstufe. Abgesehen davon meines Empfindens nach TOP funktion, wurde mir im Votec-Store Stuttgart in kombi mit Magura empfohlen - ist etwas softer.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruseman (6. November 2009)

don-rock schrieb:


> hallo cruseman,
> 
> sind das die 2.4 albert´s?
> ist es bei dir auch so, dass auf der antriebseite zwischen kettenstrebe und reifen nur noch wenige mm platz ist, so ca. 2mm.
> ...



ja, 2,4" fat albert auf dtswiss ex1750 mit 10mm dtswiss thru bolt RWS.
und nein, diese unterschiede existieren nicht, ist mittig.
welche felge, achse fährst du?
viellecht schief eingespeicht? läuft die bremsscheibe sauber durch die bremszangen?


----------



## RobLetsDrop (7. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so wie ich die Votec-Community hier einschätze wird es manchen von euch bestimmt nicht gefalen,was ich hier posten werde.
Bis vor wenigen Tagen hätte ich mich ebenso zu oben genannten Community gezählt, doch leider hat sich dies geändert. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar soweit,dass ich den Kauf bereue und mich darüber ärgere, dass nicht einen anderen Händler gewählt zu haben, als ich mich zu Beginn des Sommers dazu entschloss, ein neues Bike zu kaufen.

Das SX an sich ist gewiss ein gutes Bike und vielleicht, wie ja die Freeride urteilte, sogar ein super Teil mit top Komponenten und super Geometrie.
Im folgenden werd ich euch trotzdem kurz schildern, wie es mir mit dem Unternehmen Votec bisher ergangen ist.

Ich würde mir kein Votec mehr kaufen, da ich seit dem Kauf, mal abgesehen von der unverschämt langen Wartezeit von drei Monaten,obwohl mir großspurig 4-6 Wochen zugesichert wurden, das Bike dann nach etwa vier Wochen wegen gravierender Mängel zurückschicken musste.
Ich habe wirklich lange überlegt, ob ich denn eine schlechte Kritik hier posten kann und ob diese gerechtfertigt sei.
Viele Probleme die diverse Kunden hier im Thread geschildert haben, sind für mich ebenfalls nichts Neues(Bike in falscher Farbe geliefert,Kette 2x gerissen,falsche Bremsscheibe montiert,Bremsscheibe mangelhaft befestigt,Schaltzughülle gerissen, Laufräder haben "Spiel"...um mal ein paar Dinge zu nennen).
Daraufhin wurde mir angeboten das Bike zurückzusenden, was ich auch getan habe bzw tun wollte: Leider versuchte DPD das Paket nun schon das dritte Mal an der falschen Adresse abzuholen(wen hier die Schuld trifft, sei mal dahin gestellt: Votec oder dpd!?!Ärgerlich ist es dennoch) obwohl ich die richtige Adresse mehrmals durchgegeben habe. In diesem Zuge sei noch erwähnt, dass das Bike anfangs ebenfalls an die falsche Adresse geliefert worden ist und seinen Weg zu mir, auch nur durch meine ehemaligen äußerst netten Nachbarn, gefunden hat.

Als das SX dann vor drei Wochen endlich zur Reparatur abgeholt wurde, freute ich mich natürlich umso mehr,dass es im Laufe der letzten Woche schon wieder zurückkam. Leider kam es wirklich nur zurück, denn der Karton ist ungeöffnet an mich zurückgeschickt worden.
Nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit der Votec-Zentrale in Wenden versicherte man mir, dass dies nicht das Verschulden des Unternehmens, sondern des Paketdienstes ist.

Seit dem Erhalt des SX im September, fuhr ich es effektiv vier Woche. Die restliche Zeit verbrachte es zwischen anderen Kartons auf der Reise durch Deutschland, um im Endeffekt wieder verpackt im Keller zu landen...angeblicher Abholtermin: Montag. Ich bin gespannt...

Das größte Problem für mich ist, dass man mir bisher immer nur mit Ausflüchten kam und man der Firma Votec keinerlei Zugestandnisse abringen konnte.
Zwar wurde mir zugesichert, dass ich eine Gutschrift über einen gewissen Betrag erhalte, weil das Rad in der falschen Farbe verbaut wurde, diese jedoch seit Mitte September immer noch nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen ist. Somit, da noch keine Zahlung eingegangen ist, hat dieses "Zugeständnis" keine Relevanz.

Für die Leute die überlegen sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen, würde ich bitten, darüber nach zu denken, ob sie nur ein Bruchteil der oben genannten Probleme auf sich nehmen wollen und sich so den Spass an einem neuen Fahrrad nehmen wollen.
Alle die schon Besitzer eines Votecs sind, viel Spass, viel Glück und viel Geduld.

Schöne Grüße

ROB

Ride!And let ride!

P.S. Als ich das Bike damals im Shop in Berlin konfigurieren ließ und gekauft habe, wurde mir vom Verkäufer ein Satz Flat-Pedale "für lau, on top"(Zitat) zugesichert, die ich jedoch trotz mehrmaligen Nachfragens nie erhalten habe...Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben.


----------



## spykie (7. November 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so wie ich die Votec-Community hier einschätze wird es manchen von euch bestimmt nicht gefalen,was ich hier posten werde.
> Bis vor wenigen Tagen hätte ich mich ebenso zu oben genannten Community gezählt, doch leider hat sich dies geändert. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar soweit,dass ich den Kauf bereue und mich darüber ärgere, dass nicht einen anderen Händler gewählt zu haben, als ich mich zu Beginn des Sommers dazu entschloss, ein neues Bike zu kaufen.
> ...



Wieso denn???
Mein V.SX ist das Erste Votec aber ganz sicher das LETZTE!!!
Auch mir hat man 5-8 Wochen Lieferzeit im Votec-Store Stuttagrt zugesagt, und nach ablauf Dieser Frist hiess es Der Rahmen kommt erst in Die Pulverbeschichtung und es dauert noch Paar Wochen! Von wegen Paar Wochen Du musst den Brüdern richtig auf Die Füße treten, in meinem Fall hab Ich denen verständlich gemacht das Sie das Rad behalten können. Erst jetzt haben Die ihren Hintern hochbekommen und in der E-Mail hiess es´´wenn Sie einverstanden sind können Wir Ihr Bike bevorzugt in Der Produktion behandeln so dass es kommenden Mittwoch nach Stuttgart vesendet werden kann´´. Am Mittwoch darauf kam Die Mail das Bike ist da, Tag darauf hab Ich´s abgeholt. Eigentlich jammerschade denn Die Votec-Bikes sind einfach klasse und Die Rahmen werden nicht in Taiwan oder sonstwo gefertigt sondern bei Uns in Deutschland, bringt aber alles nix wenn Die keinen bock haben zu arbeiten. So wie es aussieht ist es nur ne frage Der Zeit bis Sie wieder den Bach runtergehen traurig aber wahr!!!


----------



## nakNAK (9. November 2009)

hallo zusammen, ich habe die tage in so einem blättchen vom RWE einen artikel über votec gelesen... handmade bikes from germany etc, meine frage: was fuer ein modell war das wunderschoene schwarze bike? modell vopn nächste, jahr? konnte es af der homepage net finden. wäre froh wenn mir das jemand sagen koennte.
danke


----------



## spykie (10. November 2009)

nakNAK schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich habe die tage in so einem blättchen vom RWE einen artikel über votec gelesen... handmade bikes from germany etc, meine frage: was fuer ein modell war das wunderschoene schwarze bike? modell vopn nächste, jahr? konnte es af der homepage net finden. wäre froh wenn mir das jemand sagen koennte.
> danke



Vielleicht das hier? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/475350
Ist ein V.SX
Gruß


----------



## RobLetsDrop (10. November 2009)

@nakNAK:
stell dich, für den Fall,dass du dich für ein Votec oder gar ein SX entscheidest, auf "kurze" Lieferzeit und "top" Service ein...


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2009)

Ihr tut ja grad so als würde die Welt untergehn wenn man sich n V.SX bestellt... 
Ich persönlich werd Ende November nach Stuttgart fahren, dort ne kleine Probefahrt machen und dann bestellen und *auch in Stuttgart abholen*. So viel sollte da ja dann wohl nich schief gehn.


----------



## spykie (10. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja grad so als würde die Welt untergehn wenn man sich n V.SX bestellt...
> Ich persönlich werd Ende November nach Stuttgart fahren, dort ne kleine Probefahrt machen und dann bestellen und *auch in Stuttgart abholen*. So viel sollte da ja dann wohl nich schief gehn.



Hallo freak511!
Um missverständnisse auszuräumen, es ist nicht verwerflich wenn Ein Bike Hersteller Lieferfristen von bis zu 3 Monaten gleich von vorneherein einräumt dann bleibt es jedem selber überlassen dies zu akzeptieren oder auch nicht. Ich verurteile aber wenn man mich mit 5 Wochen Lieferfrist ködert, und dann versucht 3 Monate bei Laune zu halten. DAS LÄUFT BEI MIR NICHT!!!
Das Bike selber ist ASTREIN da gibt es nix zu meckern!!!


----------



## Brickowski (10. November 2009)

spykie schrieb:


> Hallo freak511!
> Um missverständnisse auszuräumen, es ist nicht verwerflich wenn Ein Bike Hersteller Lieferfristen von bis zu 3 Monaten gleich von vorneherein einräumt dann bleibt es jedem selber überlassen dies zu akzeptieren oder auch nicht. Ich verurteile aber wenn man mich mit 5 Wochen Lieferfrist ködert, und dann versucht 3 Monate bei Laune zu halten. DAS LÄUFT BEI MIR NICHT!!!
> Das Bike selber ist ASTREIN da gibt es nix zu meckern!!!



Jo,kann ich nur zustimmen. Das SX ist GENIAL, aber was mein Vorredner sagte ist leider auch wahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobLetsDrop (10. November 2009)

@all:
also das Bike(an sich)ist echt nicht übel,aber hier geht es vorwiegend um die Unternehmenspraxis...mein SX hätte gestern/heute abgeholt werden sollen(so wie schon vor 4 Wochen), ist aber mal wieder verpeilt worden...das ist sehr ärgerlich,weil das Baby nun schon einen Monat verpackt und abholbereit im Keller steht...

Liegt jetzt also die Schuld bei mir nur, weil ich auf mein Gewährleistungsrecht bestehe und es schnellstmöglich umgesetzt haben möchte!? Wohl kaum!


----------



## nakNAK (10. November 2009)

@ spykie
nein, is war komplett rabenschwarz. sah megascharf aus mit votac schrift kontrast matt/glanz. dann waren auf dem bild noch shcawrze xt felgen drauf.

und der rahmen wirkte kleiner und stärker gebogen/hydrogeformt.

aber danke ^^


----------



## RobLetsDrop (10. November 2009)

@freak511: ich wünsche mir für dich,dass bei dir alles glatt geht!Wäre doch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis für das Unternehmen...
Hab mein Bike auch in Berlin bestellt und Probe gefahren...nur liefern ließ ich es zu mir,weil die Anfahrt zu weit gewesen wäre...
Wenn du jetzt dennoch vielleicht Probleme mit der Gabel oder sonst was hast, und du deswegen für wochen auf dein Bike verzichten musst, dann kotzt du iwann auch ab!oder nicht?
Nach vier Wochen Gebrauch seh ich es auch nicht ein, es selbt zu machen oder Komponente selbst einzuschicken, denn dann bleib ich auf den Versandkosten etc möglicherweise sitzen...no way!


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2009)

@spykie: War auch nicht auf dich direkt bezogen, aber der Eintrag:



RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> @nakNAK:
> stell dich, für den Fall,dass du dich für ein Votec oder gar ein SX entscheidest, auf "kurze" Lieferzeit und "top" Service ein...



und ein paar andere lassen dass so dastehen, als ob es bei Votec fast schon schief laufen *muss* wenn man was bestellt.
Ich versteh euren Ärger voll und ganz, Lieferschwierigkeiten etc. hatte ich auch schon bei Biketeilen etc, und das ist verdammt ärgerlich wenn man nicht weiß was abgeht, aber bei so vielen Votecs, wie hier im Forum rumschwirren, kann da ja nicht alles schief gehen/gegangen sein.
Es kommen halt leider meistens nur die Meinungen zur Sprache, die negativ sind. 
Insofern hoffe ich einfach, das mir das Schicksal nich wiederfährt und Votec das auch beim Rest in den Griff bekommt. 
Ich freu mich auf mein zukünftiges V.SX 
Meiner Meinung nach nämlich ein richtig geniales Bike 

ride on
Lukas


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

@all:

leider gibt es schon wieder neuigkeiten von mir.
Hab mein Bike nun schon das zweite mal zurück nach wenden geschickt, jedoch ist das bike dort nie angekommen.das war vor zehn tagen...angeblich ist es wieder mal nicht das verschulden von votec.Leider konnte man mir letzte Woche keine auskunft über den vrbleib geben, da die zuständige mitarbeiterin erst kommende woche wieder im haus ist. ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den eindruck das es nur einen mitarbeiter bei votec gibt...
ich habe es schon mal eingescickt,weil diverse Teile mangelhaft, defekt oder falsch verbaut waren(was übrigens eine grundlage für den rücktritt vom kaufvertrag ist). das bike ist seit anfang oktober nur unterwegs zwischen meinem keller und der restlichen welt...

ich bin sowas von angepisst! so ein *********-verein! ich hoffe das bike wird geklaut oder geht verloren, dann habe ich keinen ärger mehr damit...


----------



## spykie (21. November 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> leider gibt es schon wieder neuigkeiten von mir.
> Hab mein Bike nun schon das zweite mal zurück nach wenden geschickt, jedoch ist das bike dort nie angekommen.das war vor zehn tagen...angeblich ist es wieder mal nicht das verschulden von votec.Leider konnte man mir letzte Woche keine auskunft über den vrbleib geben, da die zuständige mitarbeiterin erst kommende woche wieder im haus ist. ehrlich gesagt, habe ich den eindruck das es nur einen mitarbeiter bei votec gibt...
> ...



Kann deinen FRUST nachvollziehen!
Keine Ahnung ob es hilft, aber wende Dich mal an Michael Rose und schildere Ihm dein Anliegen. Ich zumindest hatte Den Eindruck als sei Er Einer der wenigen die kompetent sind, was bewegen können und wollen!


                           Michael Rose

                     (Vertrieb Votec Bikes)



                HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co.KG

                       Siegener Strasse 6

                   57482 Wenden-Hünsborn

                  Tel.  0 27 62 / 4 00 51- 1 10 

                  Fax   0 27 62 / 4 00 51- 2 00



                   E-Mail: [email protected]



www.votec.com

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (21. November 2009)

Hab heute mein V.SX nach ner Probefahrt bestellt 
So siehts vorraussichtlich aus, allerdings mit kurzem Holzfeller Vorbau:


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

@spykie

das hab ich schon versucht! es waren seit oktober bestimmt schn 10 telefonate!

ich habs aufgegeben...wenn das bike zurückkommt, werde ich es verkaufen:
schon interessenten?

VOTEC SX:

WOTAN,Fox RP 23, XT-Antrieb,DT-Swiss Felgen, Elixire Bremse, Vario-Sattelstütze!


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

aso...schwarz-weiß ist es, obwohl schwarz bestellt! und RH L, bin 194cm...passt richtig gut!


----------



## RobLetsDrop (21. November 2009)

im grunde wie oben, nur andere gabel und holzfeller-vorbau


----------



## lukabe (21. November 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> aso...schwarz-weiß ist es, obwohl schwarz bestellt! und RH L, bin 194cm...passt richtig gut!



es gibt die Teile doch auch immer nur in Kombi mit weiß...


----------



## RobLetsDrop (22. November 2009)

@freak:

nein, die bikes gibts auch in den anderen basicfarben!wenn du in nen shop gehst,dann werden sie dir das sagen...


----------



## lukabe (22. November 2009)

Ich *war* gestern im Shop in Stuttgart und hab die Bikes (bis auf die Hardtails die es ja einfarbig gibt) alle nur in Kombi mit weiß gesehn.
Für nächstes Jahr sollen ja einige neue Farben dazu kommen. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Sandro93 (22. November 2009)

Wann werden denn die neuen Bikes auf die Homepage gestellt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. November 2009)

Da die neuen Modelle erst im April kommen werden, musst du noch ein wenig warten, bis du die neuen sehen kannst.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, kein Votec genommen zu haben. Lieferzeiten von 3 Monaten und dieses Hin und Her von wegen eventueller kleinerer und größerer Mängel wären mir zu viel gewesen. Ich habe nicht mal 2 Wochen auf mein Rose warten müssen und habe dazu noch einen besseren Preis erhaschen können. Wenn sich Votec mal gefangen hat und der Verkauf etwas schneller und reibungsloser von der Bühne geht, bin ich bereit über eins nachzudenken, aber mit der derzeitigen Lage würde ich mich (wieder!) woanders umsehen.


----------



## lukabe (22. November 2009)

Laut dem Mitarbeiter gestern Mitte Dezember.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. November 2009)

Hm, vor 2 Monaten hieß es noch April . Nun ja, ist auch egal.


----------



## lukabe (22. November 2009)

Also er sagte zu mir: "Wenn du noch eins von den jetzigen Bikes willst, solltest du recht schnell bestellen, weil Mitte Dezember die neue HP und damit die neuen Bikes online gehen, die dann um 7% teurer werden".
Zu deinem vorletzten Post: Die Lieferzeiten sollen im Moment so um die 4 Wochen sein und über schlechten Service kann ich mich im Stuttgarter Laden nicht beschweren. 
Hab auch mal wegen Preisnachlass gefragt, aber er meinte, dass sie diese Saison so viele Bikes verkauft haben, dass sie garkeine Teile mehr lagernd haben zum Ende und deshalb an den Bikes jetzt 2010er Teile verbauen.
Deswegen können sie jetzt auch keine "alten" 09er Sachen zu reduzierten Preisen verkaufen.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2009)

Das ist echt etwas anstrengend...
Auf der Eurobike hieß es von A) "Die neuen Bikes gibts erst ab Jahreswechsel"
B) Meinte, "Die neuen Bikes sind ab sofort verfügbar".

Jetzt wird Dezember und April in der Raum geworfen. Es wäre echt mal Zeit dass Votec eine einheitliche Informationspolitik fährt, und hier zudem ein Hersteller Forum einrichtet.

Ist doch schade dass wegen schlechter Kommunikation Kundenunzufriedenheit und weniger Verkäufe als möglich, um sich greifen...

Falls Votec mal eine Experten im Bereich Kommunikation suchen, können sie mir ja mal ne Email  schreiben


----------



## Onni (25. November 2009)

Ich habe gestern mein V.SX bestellt, nachdem ich bei einer Tour einen Fahrer dieses Rades getroffen habe und wir für 30 Minuten die Räder getauscht haben. 
Ich hatte Herrn Rose am Telefon, und ich muß sagen, solch eine qualifizierte und faire Beratung habe ich noch nie vorher erlebt. Er hat in keiner Weise versucht, mir etwas "aufzudrücken", sondern hat sachlich erklärt. Da ich für längere Zeit nicht im Lande bin, musste der LT terminiert werden, auch das kein Problem. Er hat sich richtig Zeit genommen. Wenn sich der Rest des Geschäftes genauso positiv entwickelt, was ich stark hoffe, bin ich absolut begeistert. 
Viele Grüße Joachim.


----------



## 2white2red (30. November 2009)

Tag Joachim,

hast du ne Info darüber mit welcher Lieferzeit man momentan bei einem selbstkonfiguriertem Bike rechnen muss?

Gruß

Uli


----------



## Sandro93 (30. November 2009)

Mir hat Herr Rose heute geschrieben, dass die Bikes mitte Dezember bestellbar sein werden und ab Januar/Februar lieferbar sein werden.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Dezember 2009)

Am Ende wird sich die Geduld wohl doch auszahlen


----------



## RobLetsDrop (1. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

hat jemand ne ahnung welche kefü ich mir an meine 09er sx schrauben soll?
und hab ihr euch schon mal die umwerferkonstruktion angesehen!?!wollte auf 2fach saint umrüsten und bin nach diesem anblick ganz und gar verwirrt.is das ne spezielle klemmung/verschraubung/konstruktion???

sg rob


----------



## Cruseman (1. Dezember 2009)

hab mir ab Werk die Saint/SLX Kombo montieren lassen - ist recht knackig. 

vielleicht hilft dir das dieses bild weiter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/521674


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (1. Dezember 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung welche kefü ich mir an meine 09er sx schrauben soll?
> und hab ihr euch schon mal die umwerferkonstruktion angesehen!?!



Ich hab ne Stinger dran. Funktioniert tadellos. Die Umwerferbefestigung heißt Direct mount. Ist wie E-Type, nur ohne die E-Typ Platte.


----------



## Cruseman (1. Dezember 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Stinger dran. Funktioniert tadellos. Die Umwerferbefestigung heißt Direct mount. Ist wie E-Type, nur ohne die E-Typ Platte.



mhhh, nein. Das ist ein E-Type Umwerfer, jedoch ohne die "BB-Plate".
Dieser hier: SHIMANO SLX Front Derailleur FD-M665-E Bracket Type
-> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/bikecomponents/FD/EV-FD-M665-2816B_v1_m56577569830685618.pdf


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2009)

Die beiden in Stuttgart haben mir auch ne Stinger empfohlen, weil mir die Saint/SLX Kombi  zu teuer war.
Wird dann gleich mal montiert wenn das Bike in spätestens nem Monat da ist


----------



## Onni (1. Dezember 2009)

Cruseman schrieb:


> hab mir ab Werk die Saint/SLX Kombo montieren lassen - ist recht knackig.
> 
> vielleicht hilft dir das dieses bild weiter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/521674



Sitzt der Umwerfer an der Schwinge und federt dementsprechend mit? Oder habe ich mich "verkuckt"?


----------



## Erroll (1. Dezember 2009)

Cruseman schrieb:


> mhhh, nein. Das ist ein E-Type Umwerfer, jedoch ohne die "BB-Plate".


Steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Das hatte ich doch geschrieben. Nur das ich mit E-Type Platte die BB Platte meinte.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (1. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Sitzt der Umwerfer an der Schwinge und federt dementsprechend mit? Oder habe ich mich "verkuckt"?




jup, tut er. Folgt der Kette. Ganz geschickt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruseman (1. Dezember 2009)

Erroll schrieb:


> Steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Das hatte ich doch geschrieben. Nur das ich mit E-Type Platte die BB Platte meinte.



Hab mich da heute das erste mal richtig mit beschäftigt, da ich auch nicht wußte was Votec da konstruiert hat. 

Direct Mount ist ein neuer "Standard" von Shimano und höchstens ähnlich zum E-Type:
"Direct Mount am Umwerfer hilft den Fully-Konstrukteuren einen zweiten neuen Industriestandart setzt Shimano mit dem Direct Mount Umwerfer. Statt mit einer Bride ums Sattelrohr wird dieser im 90°-Winkel zur Fahrtrichtung direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt. Diese Befestigung erlaubt vor allem bei vollgefederten Bikes mehr Freiheiten in der Konstruktion. Bedinung dafür ist aber, dass der Rahmenhersteller das Bike mit einem speziell dafür ausgelegten Anlötteil versieht. Im kommenden Jahr werden die neuen Umwerfer in der XT- und in der neu lancierten SLX-Gruppe (siehe zweiter Shimano-Newsbeitrag) angeboten."
Quelle: http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=2008_products&id=3940

hier ist der unterschied zum e-type deutlich zu sehen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19617_SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M661-D-Direct-Mount.html

Dachte auch zuerst Votec hat direct mount benutzt, aber es ist ein e-type Umwerfer mit demontiertem BB-Blech und sie nutzen die vorhandene Verschraubung zur Montage. Nicht schlecht gelöst...

wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## spykie (1. Dezember 2009)

RobLetsDrop schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat jemand ne ahnung welche kefü ich mir an meine 09er sx schrauben soll?
> und hab ihr euch schon mal die umwerferkonstruktion angesehen!?!wollte auf 2fach saint umrüsten und bin nach diesem anblick ganz und gar verwirrt.is das ne spezielle klemmung/verschraubung/konstruktion???
> ...



Etwa wie Die hier: http://www.g-junkies.de/
Gruß


----------



## RobLetsDrop (1. Dezember 2009)

auweh...

mit den ganzen "standards" soll noch einer durchblicken.ok das prinzip habe ich inetwa gecheckt!also wenn ich mir nen slx oder saint umwerfer hole,dann einfach die dingsda-platte abschrauben und an die rahmenaufnahme friemeln!?!
hab momentan ja noch den xt-umwerfer an bord!kann man den auch auf 2fach umrüsten(3.kettenblatt runter und rocring drauf!?) oder ratet ihr mir eher davon ab!

ride on!

rob


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd auch meinen XT behalten, 3. Kettenblatt ab, Bahsguard drauf,den oberen Endanschlag vom Umwerfer so einstellen, dass du garnich mehr aufs 3. Kettenblatt schalten kannst, und dann passt das. 
Der Schaltvorgang vom ersten aufs zweite und wieder zurück bleibt ja gleich.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn doch jetzt endlich mal die neue Website online gehen würde...oh man *ungeduld*


----------



## lukabe (3. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal auf die neuen Farben gespannt...


----------



## litefreak (3. Dezember 2009)

ich schaue auch schon täglich auf deren Seite, mit der Hoffnung endlich die neuen Modelle zu sehen


----------



## lukabe (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute erfahren dass meine Lyrik nich auf Lager ist 
Naja, eigentlich isses egal wenns bisschen länger dauert, bin in zwei Wochen eh erstmal für 3 Wochen in Thailand. Danach isses hoffentlich fertig und ich kanns abholen


----------



## lukabe (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute die Bestätigung bekommen dass mein V.SX morgen bzw. Montag aufgebaut wird und ich es dann nach nicht mal 3 Wochen(!) in Stuttgart abholen kann. 
Bin "leider" ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen in Thailand, werd mich also erst nächstes Jahr damit vergnügen können. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## 2white2red (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus zusammen.
Hab mir das VSX auch mal angesehen und muss sagen, das isses 

Nur bin ich mir unsicher ob es sich lohnt auf das neue Modell zu warten, um 20mm tiefer gelegtes Oberrohr + Tretlager + überarbeiteter Hinterbau. Lohnt sich es darauf zu warten? Wie schätzt ihr das ein?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onni (11. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist auch eine Statusmeldung gesendet worden, das mein VSX um Weihnachten herum fertig wird, mit dem Vermerk, dass der Termin später, aber auch früher sein kann. Mann, wäre das schön, mein VSX unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.... da werden Männer wieder zu Kleinkindern. 
Die Kommunikation stimmt also schonmal bei Votec, falls der Rest dann auch noch passt, bin ich begeistert.  Ich denke. Votec sieht, wenn es so weitergeht, einer guten Zukunft entgegen. Mich würde es freuen. 
 Viele Grüße Joachim


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Dezember 2009)

Gratuliere. Weiss einer von euch glücklichen denn ob er schon die neue 2010 er Geometrie bekommt, oder noch die 09er?
Gruß!


----------



## Brickowski (11. Dezember 2009)

Tieferer Schwerpunkt,Tretlager und ISCG Aufnahme soll wohl kommen, also mehr Facelift als Modellwechsel.


----------



## Onni (11. Dezember 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Weiss einer von euch glücklichen denn ob er schon die neue 2010 er Geometrie bekommt, oder noch die 09er?
> Gruß!



Hallo Insane, 09er Rahmen wird es wohl werden, die 10er sind ja noch nicht raus. Aber wer weiss, mir wäre es egal, solange sTYLING UND fARBGEBUNG GLEICH BLEIBEN: bEI MIR KLEMMT WIEDER DIE fESTSETZTASTE: iCH BRAUCHE EINEN NEUEN rECHNER:
vIELE gRÜ?E jOACHIM


----------



## Brickowski (11. Dezember 2009)

neuer Rechner weil die Tastatur hin is? Richtig so,so kurbelt man die Wirtschaft an


----------



## Onni (11. Dezember 2009)

Ist schon was älter, der Gute. Ich schau mal grad`, was auf dem Rechner steht: Compaq 386 sx 25


----------



## Erroll (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe es heute endlich geschafft. Bin die Wotan los und hab die neue Lyrik verbaut. 2010er Model U-turn. Leider noch nicht ganz fertig, weil ich vergessen hatte mir den Postmount Adapter dazu zu bestellen. Bilder und Gewichte kommen die Tage.


----------



## lukabe (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bekomm soweit ich weiß auch die 09er Geometrie. Im Shop in Stuttgart meinten sie ich müsste warten bis Mitte Dezember und ein 2010er bestellen wenn ich nicht nur 2010er Teile, sondern auch den neuen Rahmen will.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja bin auf die Fotos gespannt.

Die Geo ist mir eben gerade NICHT egal. Aber gut, hier mögen sich die Geister scheiden.

So oder so, hoffe ich dass endlich mal die neue site online geht - will endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir is die Geo auch nich egal, aber die der 09er Modelle scheint ja schon super zu sein und 2010 sollen ja nur recht kleine Änderungen erfolgen. Bis jetzt bin ich auf nem Hardtail gefahren, dessen Rahmen mir eindeutig zu lang war, es kann also nur besser werden 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich das V.SX fährt, hab allerdings auch kein Vergleich, da es mein erstes Fully ist.


----------



## 2white2red (13. Dezember 2009)

Am Freitag hatte ich ein interessantes Gespräch mit einem Votec Mitarbeiter direkt aus dem Werk. Demnach wird sich der Rahmen beim 2010er Modell folgendermaßen ändern:

- verstärkter Hinterbau
- das Oberrohr wird am Sattelrohransatz 20mm tiefer angesetzt da es hier ab und zu Probleme bei Ridern mit kürzeren Beinen gab
- ISCG Aufnahme
- Steckachse hinten

Das Tretlager bleibt lt ihm definitiv an der selben Position wie dieses Jahr, an der Geometrie ändert sich nichts. 
Da der verstärkte Hinterbau nur für gewichtigere Rider interessant sein dürfte habe ich mich für das 09er Modell entschieden.


----------



## Onni (14. Dezember 2009)

MEIN VSX IST FERTIG!!!
26.11.2009 bestellt.


----------



## lukabe (14. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Bei mir hats auch in ungefähr so lange gedauert. Darauf stoß ich an


----------



## Onni (14. Dezember 2009)

PROST! Ich werde Bilder einstellen, sobald ich mein Schätzchen habe.

Edith: Viel Spass in Thailand und komm gesund zurück.


----------



## lukabe (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke 
Ja ich muss ja gesund sein, sonst kann ich meine ab Januar zweite Freundin ja garnich in Empfang nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (14. Dezember 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> sonst kann ich meine ab Januar zweite Freundin ja garnich in Empfang nehmen



Laß das nicht die erste hören  Aber Dir und Onni schonmal vorab viel Spaß mit den Bikes. Scheint ja, daß die Lieferfristen wieder erträglicher werden.


----------



## lukabe (14. Dezember 2009)

Die weiß das 
Die kommt auch im Januar wieder nach nem halben Jahr nach Hause und ich hab ihr gedroht dass ich mit meiner neuen biken geh wenn sie frech wird


----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

da isset:


----------



## skask (18. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch! So würd ichs auch nehmen.


----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das ist ein tolles Rad. Ich bekomme die Erektion gar nicht mehr weg...  

In Natura wirklich schöner als auf allen Bildern, saubere Verarbeitung, erster Funktionstest sehr vielversprechend. Ich denke, Votec ist auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Viele Grüße Joachim


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist die Gummihülle um den Dämpfer Serie?


----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ist die Gummihülle um den Dämpfer Serie?



Neee, ist ein Stückerl Schlauch, Eigenbau.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Neee, ist ein Stückerl Schlauch, Eigenbau.



Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> da isset:



kann es sein das am Wippenhauptlager (dat Ding am Sitzrohr um das sich die Wippe dreht) nen Schräubchen fehlt? Vielleicht sieht aber auch nur so aus, ist nicht eindeutig zu erkennen auf den Bildern...

Anonsten scharfes Teil


----------



## warpax (19. Dezember 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> kann es sein das am Wippenhauptlager (dat Ding am Sitzrohr um das sich die Wippe dreht) nen Schräubchen fehlt? Vielleicht sieht aber auch nur so aus, ist nicht eindeutig zu erkennen auf den Bildern...



Das hab ich bei meinem auch gedacht. Sieht aber wirklich nur so aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onni (20. Dezember 2009)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> kann es sein das am Wippenhauptlager (dat Ding am Sitzrohr um das sich die Wippe dreht) nen Schräubchen fehlt? Vielleicht sieht aber auch nur so aus, ist nicht eindeutig zu erkennen auf den Bildern...
> 
> Anonsten scharfes Teil



DU ADLERAUGE!
Stimmt, fehlte auf den Bildern noch. Habe alle Schrauben zu Kontrollzwecken  demontiert und vergessen, diese vor der Aufnahme wieder einzuschrauben.


----------



## warpax (20. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Stimmt, fehlte auf den Bildern noch.



Ups... Sorry, für eine dermaßen gefährliche Falschaussage.

Beim 08er sieht es auf der einen Seite der Schwingenaufhängung aber auch so aus, als würde da eine Schraube fehlen und da sei nur ein Gewinde angebracht. Auf der andren Seite guckt dann dafür die Schraube leicht raus. Ist aber richtig so.


----------



## Onni (20. Dezember 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Ups... Sorry, für eine dermaßen gefährliche Falschaussage.
> 
> Beim 08er sieht es auf der einen Seite der Schwingenaufhängung aber auch so aus, als würde da eine Schraube fehlen und da sei nur ein Gewinde angebracht. Auf der andren Seite guckt dann dafür die Schraube leicht raus. Ist aber richtig so.



Kein Problem, kann man ja auch kaum einschätzen anhand der Bilder. Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Erroll (23. Dezember 2009)

Aktueller Stand meines SX. 
So wie es da steht 14,3 Kg. 
Die Tage folgt noch ein neuer Bashguard. Liegt hier schon rum.








Vorderreifen war falsch rum montiert auf dem Foto 
Ist aber bereits behoben.
Bin gespannt auf die 2010er Modelle. 
Bin mit meinem aber mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Ani (25. Dezember 2009)

hi, weiß schon einer wann die 2010 modelle online stehen sollen? nächstes jahr steht bei mir ein neues bike auf dem programm und ich bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Dezember 2009)

Der eigentlich richtige Votec Fred ist hier und wenn Du Dir Post 2108 anschaust, dann hast Du die Info 

Frohes Fest!
sunday


----------



## beachowsky (27. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
hat von euch jmd ne ahnung welche dämpferlange beim vsx verbaut wird`?
danke


----------



## litefreak (27. Dezember 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> hallo,
> hat von euch jmd ne ahnung welche dämpferlange beim vsx verbaut wird`?
> danke


----------



## spykie (27. Dezember 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> hallo,
> hat von euch jmd ne ahnung welche dämpferlange beim vsx verbaut wird`?
> danke[/QUO
> 200mm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (27. Dezember 2009)

cool danke! und um wieviel ferdert der dämpfer ein?


----------



## spykie (27. Dezember 2009)

beachowsky schrieb:


> cool danke! und um wieviel ferdert der dämpfer ein?



Steht hier: http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Shocks/XM-180.aspx


----------



## beachowsky (27. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Dezember 2009)

Ist ein wenig off-topic, ich weiss, aber die neue Website ist immernoch nicht online


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

So, ich will jetzt auch noch mal ein positives Feedback zu Votec abgeben.
War heute im Shop in Stuttgart und hab mein V.SX abgeholt und es hat alles super geklappt.
Alle Teile dran die ich wollte, die Extrawünsche beim Lenker berücksichtigt, hab auch gleich meine mitgebrachten Pedalen montiert bekommen und hab vorm Bezahlen ne kleine Probefahrt durch den Schnee machen können.
Soweit also alles super, der Mitarbeiter dort hat mir auch noch die Bremsscheiben nochmal so gerichtet dass sie komplett schleiffrei sind.
Erstservice kann ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens machen lassen und dann einfach die Rechnung an Votec schicken, damit ich nich die eineinhalb Stunden nach Stuttgart fahren muss bzw. das Bike verschicken muss.
Für all das ein großes  hoch von mir. Ich würde und werde wenn mal nötig auf jeden Fall wieder bei Votec kaufen.
Und jetzt noch n Bild meines neuen Spielzeugs


----------



## cryzz (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo freak511,

super Bike hast du da!!
Welche Rahmengröße hast du und wieviel wiegt dein Bike so wie es da steht (..wäre echt toll, wenn du es mal wiegen könntest)?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico_biker (10. Januar 2010)

is des jetzt des 2010ner Modell oda des 2009ner einfach mit der lyrik???
w


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2010)

chico_biker schrieb:


> is des jetzt des 2010ner Modell oda des 2009ner einfach mit der lyrik???



2009er


----------



## chico_biker (10. Januar 2010)

oh man schade ich wollt mal des neue sehn wo ich mir wahrscheinlich kaufen werde mit der neuen Hammerschmidt
des bike kommt aber au echt geil mit der lyrik!!!
danke


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Chris,
danke erstmal  das Teil fährt sich echt richtig genial.
Hab Rahmengröße M, Gewicht ist ja laut Votec-Homepage 13,8kg, wie viel meins wiegt weiß ich nicht. Ich kanns aber die nächsten Tage mal wiegen, wollte ich sowieso machen. 
Hab allerdings nur die Personenwaage zum wiegen zur Verfügung.
Außerdem sind schon Pedalen montiert und ich hab auf zweifach und Bashguard umgebaut, man kann also dann ein gutes halbes Kilo abziehen.
Wie gesagt, werd mich die nächsten Tage damit mal auf die Waage stellen, kann aber nicht für genaue Ergebnisse garantieren 

@chico: Genau wie Erroll schon gesagt hat, ein 09er Bike mit ner 2010er Lyrik.
Laut dem Mitarbeiter in Stuttgart soll die neue Homepage aber in "ein bis zwei Wochen" online gehen.


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind schon Pedalen montiert und ich hab auf zweifach und Bashguard umgebaut, man kann also dann ein gutes halbes Kilo abziehen.



Was für ne Kurbel mit Guard hast du jetzt verbaut? XTR?


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Die XT die oben auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. 
Hab n 36er SLX Kettenblatt in die Mitte und nen NC-17 Lexan Bash außen drauf gemacht, dazu noch ne Stinger Kefü und fertig ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2010)

Aber mit 500 gr. weniger bist du ein bisschen zu optimistisch. Da pockerst du etwas zu hoch.
Hört sich trotzdem gut an. Ich habs ja ähnlich an meinem.


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Naja, die zwei Kettenblätter die wegkommen wiegen genausoviel wie das 36er plus Kefü, dann sinds +110gr für den Bash und nochmal +440 für die Pedale.
Also insgesamt ca. 550gr vom Gewicht runter, weil das ja immer auch ohne Pedale angegeben wird.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub, du hast da einen Denkfehler: Da das Gewicht ja *ohne* Pedale angegeben wird, musst du die 550 *dazuzählen* und nicht abziehen .


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte wenn ich mein Bike jetzt wiege, muss ich die 550gr abziehen um auf das Gewicht was ihn wohl interessiert zu kommen, nämlich das Originalbike so wie ichs von Votec geholt hab, ohne Pedale und Umbaumaßnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2010)

Ach so meinst du es, ja dann ists korrekt .


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach so meinst du es, ja dann ists korrekt .



Dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzu zufügen! Hatte es auch erst falsch verstanden.


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Na dann sind ja jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt 
Werde morgen mal wiegen wenn ich grad lustig bin die Waage nach draußen zu schleppen und das Bike von der Wand zu hängen.


----------



## Brickowski (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin schon ne Weile am überlegen,ob ich es mir nebens Bett hängen soll...bei dem ganzen salz auf den straßen fahr ich im Moment nur mit meinem CC-Bike (stevens fluent)...das gute vsx steht frisch geduscht hier rum und wartet auf wärmere Tage :-(


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Mit Salz hab ich zum Glück keine Probleme, unsre Straßen sind nämlich nicht gestreut und durch den ganzen Schnee is das Bike dann immer schön sauber.
Meins muss spätestens am Dienstag leider wieder ausm Schlafzimmer verschwinden, sonst bekomm ich Ärger von meiner Freundin


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> bei dem ganzen salz auf den straßen fahr ich im Moment nur mit meinem CC-Bike. das vsx steht hier rum und wartet auf wärmere Tage :-(


So mache ich es auch. Meins döst im Keller vor sich hin. Ich nutze das Wetter momentan mehr zum schrauben. 
Bei dem ganzen Salz tun mir die Dichtungen der Federelemente und Lager des Rades viel zu sehr leid.


----------



## lukabe (11. Januar 2010)

Also war grade mal wiegen und das Bike wiegt *inkl. Pedale, Kettenführung, Bashguard und Zweifachkurbel* 14,4kg.
Macht abzüglich Bashguard (wiegt 150gr, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut) und Pedale (448gr nachgewogen) dann die angegebenen 13,8kg.
Die zwei Kettenblätter die weggekommen sind wiegen genauso viel wie das 36er und die Kettenführung zusammen, das beeinflusst das Gewicht also nicht mehr.


----------



## cryzz (11. Januar 2010)

Danke freak511,

das ging ja schnell mit dem wiegen!
Und das Gewicht ist echt nicht allzu schwer für so ein Bike!
Ich glaub ich weiß welches Bike ich  mir als nächstes Kaufe!!!  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2010)

Hab grad wegen meiner V.SX Bestellung mit VOTEC telefoniert... sehr interessant:

Die 2-Step Lyrik aus dem aktuellen Konfigurator ist ausverkauft, es stehen nun zur Auswahl: Lyrik U-Turn oder Solo Air sowie eine Fox Float 36 oder Talas 36 für einen geringen Aufpreis.

Die Gabeln werden im neuen 2010er Konfigurator zur Auswahl stehen und aber bereits an die 2009er Räder gebaut die noch bis zum Modellwechsel bestellt werden.


Die 2010er werden dann aber dennoch etwa 7% teurer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (11. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Die 2-Step Lyrik aus dem aktuellen Konfigurator ist ausverkauft, es stehen nun zur Auswahl: Lyrik U-Turn oder Solo Air sowie eine Fox Float 36 oder Talas 36 für einen geringen Aufpreis.



Nimms mit der U-turn!


----------



## beachowsky (11. Januar 2010)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Nimm ne Gabel mit Stahlfeder! Ich habe meine Wotan gegen eine 36er Van ausgetauscht.


----------



## chico_biker (11. Januar 2010)

die lyrik is die beschte wos aufm markt grad bekommsch sagt jeder! 
da hällt nich mal ne stahlfeder mit


----------



## Reese23 (11. Januar 2010)

Was ist den in der U-Turn drin... ist doch auch ne Stahlfeder oder?


----------



## Erroll (11. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was ist den in der U-Turn drin... ist doch auch ne Stahlfeder oder?



Ja. Is ne Stahlfeder drinn.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was ist den in der U-Turn drin... ist doch auch ne Stahlfeder oder?



2-Step ist Luft, U-Turn wie von den Vorpostern genannt Stahlfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (12. Januar 2010)

Fahrbericht V.sx
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440712


----------



## lukabe (12. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt ists fertig, komplett mit Kefü und Bash:


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön...


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2010)

Allerdings! 
Ist die 2010er Lyric denn jetzt eine 2-Step Air, oder um welches Modell handelt es sich?

P.S. Die neue Website...ist immernoch nicht da


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2010)

NEUES VON DER VOTEC V.SX FRONT. KLICK KLACK


----------



## getin2000 (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=142839

Hi, kennt ihr den schon? Ein italinischer Test übers SX. Dazu ein Video, das den Dämpfer während der Abfahrt in Aktion zeigt. Ganz nett wer italienisch kann oder sich die Zeit vertreiben will, bis die HP steht.
Apropos, in der BIKE ist ne 1/1 Seite Werbung für die neue Hompage 2010zu finden. Und ich ich glaube, als ich das Heft im Supermarkt in der Hand hatte, lag das da schon ne Weile ;-)


----------



## Erroll (13. Januar 2010)

getin2000 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=142839
> 
> Hi, kennt ihr den schon?



Guck mal Post #440
Gibts auch in deutsch, hier im Forum.


----------



## getin2000 (13. Januar 2010)

Ups, da war jnd. n Tag schneller. Und ich dachte ich hätte den Thread im Blick...
Andres Thema: Glaubt ihr, das Votec - wenn auch vielleicht nicht mit dem 2010 - beim sx noch eins drauflegen wird in Sachen Federweglänge? Bei Trek ist das ja so, mit dem Scratch gibts, im Gegensatz zum downgegradeten Remedy, ja jetzt eine 170 mm Variante (2011 180, maybe, bei gleichem Gewicht). Wie nötig haltet ihr für eure Zwecke eine solche Zwischenstufe zwischen den 160ern und den ganz großen überhaupt?


----------



## Brickowski (13. Januar 2010)

160 ist für mich völlig ausreichend,für das was ich mit dem Rad mache. Ich möchte damit keine Downhillrennen fahren,aber es trotzdem auf den Trails krachen lassen und wenn möglich auch im Bikepark fahren.Alles unter dem Askept auch noch den Berg hochzukommen,den ich runter will! Für manche mag das ein verkrüppeltes möchtegern-Downhillbike sein,für mich ist das,das Bike das ich immer wollte! Was nützt mir viel Federweg,wenn ich keinen Lift habe und (perverserweise) auch Spaß am uphill haben kann?


----------



## Erroll (13. Januar 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> 160 ist für mich völlig ausreichend,für das was ich mit dem Rad mache. Ich möchte damit keine Downhillrennen fahren,aber es trotzdem auf den Trails krachen lassen und wenn möglich auch im Bikepark fahren.Alles unter dem Askept auch noch den Berg hochzukommen,den ich runter will! Für manche mag das ein verkrüppeltes möchtegern-Downhillbike sein,für mich ist das,das Bike das ich immer wollte!



Nix verkrüppeltes Downhillbike! Es ist schlicht und einfach ein Enduro. Meins wird nicht mal mehr im Bikepark bewegt, obwohl es das locker wegstecken würde. Für den Park bau ich mir was gut & günstiges auf. Da schmerzt es nicht, wenn mal was kaputt geht. Das gehört einfach dazu im Park. 
Für alles andere hab ich das SX. Ich kann sogar wieder mit meinen XC Kumpels auf Tour mithalten, was mit meinem alten Enduro nicht möglich war.
Votec wird wohl für 2010 den Federweg nicht verlängern. Zumindest weiß ich nix davon. Wäre in meinen Augen auch Quatsch, da dann die Stufe zum FR zu klein wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (13. Januar 2010)

das mit dem verkrüppelten Downhillbike is ja nich meine Meinung! Man liest eben nur Statements von wegen "Zwitter" etc...


----------



## Erroll (13. Januar 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> das mit dem verkrüppelten Downhillbike is ja nich meine Meinung! Man liest eben nur Statements von wegen "Zwitter" etc...



War ja nicht böse gemeint.  Es ist und bleibt einfach ein Enduro. Je nach Aufbau vielleicht noch Lightfreerider. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für mich ist es leicht aufgebaut, dass perfekte Rad für alles.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dass V.SX mal wächst im Federweg, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Die Jungs haben ja jetzt grad das V.FR komplett neu konzipiert und dieses wird es ja als Art Leichtfreerider und normalen Freerider/Downhiller geben.

Somit ist die Lücke zwichen Enduro und Downhiller bzw. reinem Freerider geschlossen.


----------



## 2white2red (16. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hab grad wegen meiner V.SX Bestellung mit VOTEC telefoniert... sehr interessant:
> 
> Die 2-Step Lyrik aus dem aktuellen Konfigurator ist ausverkauft, es stehen nun zur Auswahl: Lyrik U-Turn oder Solo Air sowie eine Fox Float 36 oder Talas 36 für einen geringen Aufpreis.



Morgen zusammen.

Hab gestern mit Votec telefoniert. Essieht wohl so aus, als ob alle 2010er Gabeln weg sind. Mit Außnahme der Wotan und Marzocchi.
Wenn man keine der Beiden will gibts 2010 entweder die Lyrik U-Turn, Solo Air ( 170mm!?) oder Talas. 
Leider sind die 2010er Modelle allesamt weiß, ob das besser aussieht wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Wenn man sich mal das Bike vom Freak ansieht. Mit weisser Gabel - nur halb so geil.

Habe die Ehre


----------



## 2white2red (17. Januar 2010)

2white2red schrieb:


> Es sieht wohl so aus, als ob alle 2010er Gabeln weg sind. Mit Außnahme der Wotan und Marzocchi.



Das muss natürlich 2009 heissen. Ausser die Wotan& Marzocchi sind alle 2009er Gabeln weg.


----------



## Monty.Burns (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab gestern mit Hr. Rose telefoniert. 2010 Modelle gehen wohl nächste Woche online - yeah!!
Alle SX Modelle vorab mit ISCG-05 Aufnahme ausgerüstet. Holzfeller Kurbel als Option wählbar 
Weiter soll die TALAS konfigurierbar sein.
Preiserhöhung ca. 4-8%

...gfrei mi scho brudal!


----------



## warpax (22. Januar 2010)

Monty.Burns schrieb:


> Alle SX Modelle vorab mit ISCG-05 Aufnahme ausgerüstet. Holzfeller Kurbel als Option wählbar



Ähm, meinst Du die Holzfeller oder die Hammerschmitt? Die Holzfeller fänd ich ja jetzt nicht so besonders erwähnenswert ;-) Aber die Hammerschmitt zum Konfiguratorpreis wär schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Monty.Burns (22. Januar 2010)

upsi, natürlich Hammerschmidt!! - war gestern schon spät...


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Januar 2010)

Monty.Burns schrieb:


> 2010 Modelle gehen wohl nächste Woche online - yeah!!



Jo, das heißt's nun schon seit längerer Zeit. Ich Hoffe Votec ist nicht mal wieder Pleite, und deswegen verzögert sich alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (22. Januar 2010)

Letztes Jahr hats auch ewig gedauert. Aber nach der Saison kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß sie pleite sind. Also nicht immer gleich das Schlimmste annehmen


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner Clip zum 2010er V.SX. KLICK KLACK


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2010)

Nett. Am Anfang dachte ich schon, ich hätte einen Blick auf das 2010er Modell ergattert. Leider ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass es doch noch ein 09er Modell ist. Schade... Aber nettes Video!


----------



## Reese23 (24. Januar 2010)

Bist du dir sicher? Die reden doch hier vom 2010er oder hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht?


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher? Die reden doch hier vom 2010er oder hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht?



Naja, er sagt ja im Video, dass es noch Veränderungen am 2010er Modell geben wird (Oberrohr, Tretlager...) Außerdem hat es im Hintebau noch einen normalen Schnellspanner. Beim 2010er soll ja eine Maxle im Hinterbau sein.


----------



## Joschi3100 (25. Januar 2010)

Ist noch der 09er Rahmen, allerdings mit der 10er Lackierung, die Talas ist glaub auch ne 10er.

Gerade am Hinterbau sollen ja neben der 12mm Achse noch ein paar Verstärkungen kommen. 

Auch die "Wippe" bekommt noch eine Verstärkung.

War am Wochenende bei Votec. Bis auf die neuen Rahmenfarben war aber noch nichts zu sehen :-(

Gruß Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro93 (25. Januar 2010)

Zitat von Joschi3100:
War am Wochenende bei Votec. Bis auf die neuen Rahmenfarben war aber noch nichts zu sehen :-(



Welche Farben wird es denn an den 2010er Bikes geben?
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Joschi3100 (25. Januar 2010)

Das Desing bleibt gleich, aber du hast neue Farben zur Kombination.
Zu den bisher bekannten (rot, gelb, blau, braun und schwarz jeweils mit weiß kombiniert) gesellen sich nun diverse Neonfarben (grün, orange, gelb), sowie grün, violett und pink. 2010 ist es dann auch möglich den bislang weißen teil des Rahmens in jeder der genannten Farbe zu lackieren. man kann also viel kombinieren...

Grüßung

Joschi


----------



## shmee (25. Januar 2010)

Grün gabs schon immer, mein XM ist auch grün/weiß, da ich zwischen SX und XM geschwankt habe, hatte ich schon nach grün/weiß für ein SX gefragt.
Man konnte schon immer sämtliche Farben aus dem Katalog für jedes Modell bekommen, auch wenn es so nicht im Katalog/Konfigurator vorkam. Das gleiche galt laut Aussage bei meiner Bestellung im November 09 auch für eine komplett einfarbige Pulverbeschichtung.
Neu ist soweit ich weiß seit ca. Herbst letzten Jahres ist die mattschwarze Anodisierung mit glänzendem Schriftzug. Die hätte ich aber auch schon bekommen können für mein 09er XM. Im Shop in Wenden standen auch seinerzeit ein paar bikes in dem Look rum, MR, XM und SX wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Hai Leute (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch am überlegen ein Votec zu kaufen. Leider weiss ich nicht ob ich ehr das V.SX oder das V.XM nehmen soll. Es soll einfach ein Spassbike sein mit dem ich Trails runter aber auch hoch fahren kann. Vielleicht noch ein paar kleinere Sprünge (bis 1m Höhe).
Gibt es für die 2010 Modelle auch noch die Magura-Gabeln?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich würde dir das V.SX empfehlen, evtl mit einem eher leichten Aufbau. Das Xm ist vom Einsatzbereich zwar vielleicht etwas breiter aufgestellt, aber das SX hat mich einfach überzeugt. Bin schon lange kein Rad mehr gefahren das Spaß so Spaß gemacht hat. Außerdem geht es den meisten erfahrungsgemäß sowieso so dass es nicht bei 1 Meter Sprüngen bleibt, da findet man schnell Spaß an der Sache


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2010)

Votec website ist down...vielleicht tut sich was!


----------



## lukabe (29. Januar 2010)

Heute morgen war sie für ne Weile online. 
Die 2010er Bikes sind verdammt heiß


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

VOTEC 2010 ist online!!!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Januar 2010)

*sabber*
Hab soeben youporn aus den Favoriten gelöscht und durch votec ersetzt. Geil Geil geil.

Farbvarianten und v.a. die Lackierung vom V.FR sind einfach ein Traum!


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> *sabber*
> Hab soeben youporn aus den Favoriten gelöscht und durch votec ersetzt. Geil Geil geil.



Wenn Du mit dem Opera surfst, kannst Du direkt neun Seiten festlegen, die Du mit nur einem Klick erreichen kannst. Da ist dann Platz für beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (29. Januar 2010)

Boar - das V.XM komplett Black Andorized mit schwarzen Decals


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2010)

Puh, die Preise sind ja ganz schön hochgezogen worden. Früher hat der Fox RP23 Aufpreis gerade mal gute 20 betragen...

Aber sonst: Toll!


----------



## Hai Leute (29. Januar 2010)

Einfach wieder nur geile Teile!! 
Leider gibt es die Magura Wotan nichtmehr zum V.SX, das find ich richtig schade!! Die wollte ich auf jeden Fall haben!!!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Januar 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Einfach wieder nur geile Teile!!
> Leider gibt es die Magura Wotan nichtmehr zum V.SX, das find ich richtig schade!! Die wollte ich auf jeden Fall haben!!!



Mh, die Langhubigen Maguras waren nie so das Ansprechwunder, außerdem gab es letztes Jahr vermehrt Probleme mit Platzenden Gabeln, das wird wohl mit ein Grund gewesen sein dass Votec die rausgenommen hat. 

Aber hey, jetzt hats endlich die Talas drin !!


----------



## Reese23 (29. Januar 2010)

Die 2010er Lyrics sind ja auch TOP und vor allem bezahlbar und gut zu warten!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Januar 2010)

Bezahlbar ist ein guter Punkt: Ich hatte mir auch die TALAS eingebildet, aber ich denke bei dem Preisaufschlag greif ich dann doch lieber zur Lyric Solo Air. Kann ich halt nicht absenken...naja.

Das ersparte wandert dann in EX1750


----------



## Reese23 (30. Januar 2010)

Oder du nimmst die Lyrik U-Turn mit Stahlfeder. Die hat dann auch das Mission Control schon mit drin... finde ich aktuell eine der besten Gabeln auf dem Markt. Und, Stahlfeder funktioniert zu 99,9% immer.


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Januar 2010)

Ist ein guter Punkt - zumal ich beim Dämpfer noch etwas sparen könnte: DT statt FOX - was fahrt ihr?
Den DT oder den FOX? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit DT?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. Januar 2010)

Mir hats mit Fox mehr Spaß gemacht, fährt sich etwas sportlichern: Man hat einfach mehr Feedback vom Boden und mehr Reserven.

Mit dem DT fand ichs an der Grenze zu schwammig, supersoft halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (30. Januar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Punkt - zumal ich beim Dämpfer noch etwas sparen könnte: DT statt FOX - was fahrt ihr?
> Den DT oder den FOX? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit DT?



NEIN !!!
Sollte es Der DT XM 180 glaub Ich sein, hat er keine Plattform Dämpfung. Ansonsten funkt Der Dämpfer ohne Beanstandung spricht Super Fein an ist soft abgestimmt aber Bergauf halt, da frisst Der Hinterbau Körner ohne Ende. Stünde Ich Heute nochmal vor Der gleichen Entscheidung würde Ich den FOX nehmen wegen Der zuschaltbaren Plattform.
Gruß


----------



## lukabe (30. Januar 2010)

Hat der DT nich nen Lockout? 
Ich fahr den Fox und bin superzufrieden damit.


----------



## spykie (30. Januar 2010)

Ja wenigstens Die Funktion hat der, und Zugstufe eben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Puh, die Preise sind ja ganz schön hochgezogen worden. Früher hat der Fox RP23 Aufpreis gerade mal gute 20 betragen...
> 
> Aber sonst: Toll!


Ja, ich finde den Aufpreis von 148 auch sehr happig.
Ich habe jetzt zwar keinen DT Swiss M 210 Lockout gefunden, aber der EX 200 kostet bei HiBike 430 und der SSD carbon 530
Der Fox kostet bei Bikemailorder 480 bei HiBike 430. Der DT wird wohl eher so viel kosten wie der günstigere und zu dem preis gibts auch schon den Fox.
Finde den aufschlag also ungerechtfertigt.

Von der Funktion her sind die Fox Dämpfer, was man so hört, 1A und auch von den Eckdaten her, aber so viel mehr Geld finde ich unfair.


----------



## lukabe (8. Februar 2010)

Man findet den M 210 mit Lockout sehr wohl:
http://www.google.de/products?q=DT+Swiss+M+210&hl=de
Preise so um die 200â¬, d.h. der Aufpreis fÃ¼r den Fox ist, wenn man die Shoppreise als Reverenz nimmt, durchaus gerechtfertigt.
Trotzdem wÃ¼rd mich auch mal interessieren warum der Aufpreis so hochgegangen ist. 
DT hat wahrscheinlich einfach schlechter verhandelt.
Bin ja grad froh noch ein 09er Bike mit RP23 genommen zu haben...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2010)

OK, geilste Farbkombination aller Zeiten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (8. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> DT hat wahrscheinlich einfach schlechter verhandelt.



Was auch die extrem günstigen EX 1750 erklären würde, die im regulären Handel deutlich teurer sind als die Deemax, nicht so aber im Konfigurator für das V.FR.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Man findet den M 210 mit Lockout sehr wohl:
> http://www.google.de/products?q=DT+Swiss+M+210&hl=de
> Preise so um die 200, d.h. der Aufpreis für den Fox ist, wenn man die Shoppreise als Reverenz nimmt, durchaus gerechtfertigt.
> Trotzdem würd mich auch mal interessieren warum der Aufpreis so hochgegangen ist.
> ...


Erstens vertraue ich dem Google nicht mehr recht, weil die mir shcon öfters mal falsche Preise angezeigt haben, aber völlig falsche
Zweitens darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die für Votec noch wieder günstiger bzw. anders sind, als für uns.
Gibt ja noch Mengenrabatt und ne gewisse mage will votec ja auch haben

Naja, ist nun auch egal.


----------



## lukabe (8. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Erstens vertraue ich dem Google nicht mehr recht, weil die mir shcon öfters mal falsche Preise angezeigt haben, aber völlig falsche
> Zweitens darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die für Votec noch wieder günstiger bzw. anders sind, als für uns.
> Gibt ja noch Mengenrabatt und ne gewisse mage will votec ja auch haben
> 
> Naja, ist nun auch egal.



Hab mal aufn paar Shops draufgeklickt, die stimmen schon. Ich vertrau Google da auch nicht blind.
Und wie gesagt: Da hat DT wahrscheinlich einfach schlecht verhandelt beim Mengenrabatt und Votec kann mehr Marge einstreichen als bei Mavic(wegen den Laufrädern, wie warpax ja schon geschrieben hat) und eben Fox(beim Dämpfer).


----------



## Joschi3100 (8. Februar 2010)

Hier gibt den DT 210M fÃ¼r 259 â¬

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2151


----------



## Erroll (10. Februar 2010)

Hab gerade mit Herrn Rose telefoniert, weil ich ein paar technische Fragen zum Vergleich 2009/2010er Rahmen hatte. Das Tretlager wurde nicht! weiter abgesenkt! Lediglich das Oberrohr wurde um 2,5 cm erniedrigt.


----------



## lukabe (10. Februar 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Lediglich das Oberrohr wurde erniedrigt.



Immer dieses Mobbing


----------



## warpax (10. Februar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Immer dieses Mobbing



Und ich hab mir extra verkniffen zu sagen, daß das ja nicht so schlimm ist, solange es keine Rollmöpse essen muß, bis es bricht...


----------



## Erroll (10. Februar 2010)

So hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Es ist denk ich klar, was ich gemeint hab.


----------



## lukabe (10. Februar 2010)

Klar is das klar 
Es würde ja wohl keiner von uns ein V.SX  demütigen...


----------



## Joschi3100 (10. Februar 2010)

Weis jemand ob die von Votec angebotene Lyrik Solo Air die neue DH Kartusche drin hat, oder ist das die Standard Solo Air?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTaste (11. Februar 2010)

Hey VSX-Gemeinde,
ich bin vom 13.02-20.02. in Ligurien zum trailen. Ich kann die weiße "Pracht" hier langsam nicht mehr sehen! Als Mitstreiter habe ich mir 2 Cube Stereo`s ein Fritzz und Stevens Ridge Max angelacht ;D bin ja mal gespannt wie dieser Direktvergleich ausfällt  aber ich werde berichten und dokumentieren...
drückt mir die Daumen, dass der Wetterbericht mit "sonnig/bewölkt 10-15°C" zutrifft dann gibts ordentliche Bilder
 In diesem Sinne,

Pray for sunshine


----------



## Erroll (11. Februar 2010)

Oh mann, ich hab grad puren Neid im Gesicht stehen! Viel Spass auf jeden Fall und ordntliche Bilder bitte!
Vor allem interessiert mich der Vergleich VSX vs. Fritzz.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Februar 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> Hey VSX-Gemeinde,
> ich bin vom 13.02-20.02. in Ligurien zum trailen. Ich kann die weiße "Pracht" hier langsam nicht mehr sehen! Als Mitstreiter habe ich mir 2 Cube Stereo`s ein Fritzz und Stevens Ridge Max angelacht ;D bin ja mal gespannt wie dieser Direktvergleich ausfällt  aber ich werde berichten und dokumentieren...
> drückt mir die Daumen, dass der Wetterbericht mit "sonnig/bewölkt 10-15°C" zutrifft dann gibts ordentliche Bilder
> In diesem Sinne,
> ...



Ich möcht mal echte Bilder vom Ridge Max, find das Radl total super  Wird meines Wissens nach etwas "raciger" als die anderen Enduros sein.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. Februar 2010)

Nach Finale, wie geil - ich "muss" Ende des Monats nach Norwegen und dann auch noch arbeiten... wenn der nächste Auftrag etwas weiter südlich kommt, sollte ich vielleicht doch mal ein Bike einpacken und ein, zwei Tage länger bleiben - das Wetter war ja Mo/Di in Palermo echt schön (im Vergleich zu Berlin/München).

btw. wie Erroll schon schrieb, gehts mir aber auch etwas so wie ihm - bin ein klein wenig neidisch *seufz*


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Februar 2010)

Hat das neue SX ISCG oder ISCG 95 - muss ja noch ne KeFü bestellen. Oder kann man die zu jedem Antrieb auch ab Werk ordern?


----------



## Joschi3100 (14. Februar 2010)

Weis denn niemand ob die von Votec angebotene *Lyrik Solo Air die neue DH Kartusche *drin hat, oder ist das die Standard Solo Air?

Gruß


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Februar 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Weis denn niemand ob die von Votec angebotene *Lyrik Solo Air die neue DH Kartusche *drin hat, oder ist das die Standard Solo Air?
> 
> Gruß



Bei der U-Turn steht ja Mission Control Downhill MCDH extra dabei, von daher vermute ich zumindest, dass die 2-step nicht die DH Variante ist.


----------



## warpax (14. Februar 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Weis denn niemand ob die von Votec angebotene *Lyrik Solo Air die neue DH Kartusche *drin hat, oder ist das die Standard Solo Air?
> 
> Gruß



Im Zweifel würde ich einfach mal bei Votec nachfragen. Und dann hier posten, ist ja vielleicht auch für andere interessant.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> dass die 2-step nicht die DH Variante ist.



2-Step ohnehin nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 2-Step ohnehin nicht.



Lieber erstmal alle 2010er Lyriks durchkucken, gibt inzwischen unüberschaubar viele  Das ist wohl die, welche Joschi meint (oder meintest du DH nicht weil Luftfeder?) Es geht ihm wohl um die MCDH-Einheit, nicht den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck:

http://www.sram.com/node/117/brand/rockshox/src/fam

Travel 115mm - 160mm 
Weight 2400g (5.29 lbs) 
*Damping Mission Control DH, Dual Flow* 
*Spring 2-Step* 
Adjustments External Beginning Stroke Rebound, External Rebound, High And Low Speed Compression, Tooled Floodgate And Switch, Spring Via Air Pressure, External Travel, Preload 
Crown Forged, Hollow Al 66 TV 
Steerer Aluminum 1 1/8", 1.5", Tapered 1 1/8 - 1.5" 
Upper Tubes 35mm, 7000 Series Straight Wall Aluminum, Low Friction Anodized (With Travel Gradients) 
Lowers Magnesium, Maxle Lite 20mm Axle, Post Disc Mount 
Recommended Rear Shock Monarch 3.1 
Maximum Rotor Size 210mm


----------



## ibislover (15. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Lieber erstmal alle 2010er Lyriks durchkucken, gibt inzwischen unüberschaubar viele...


die meisten gibt es aber nur als OEM!
blöderweise listet sram oem gabeln nun auch auf der website...

mcdh kannst aber einfach nachrüsten. kaufen, reinbauen, fertig.


----------



## ibislover (15. Februar 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Weis denn niemand ob die von Votec angebotene *Lyrik Solo Air die neue DH Kartusche *drin hat, oder ist das die Standard Solo Air?
> 
> Gruß


ne, hat sie leider nicht. total blöd gemacht von den votec jungs, aber kann man nicht ändern...

es sei denn du besorgst dir das:


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> die meisten gibt es aber nur als OEM!
> blöderweise listet sram oem gabeln nun auch auf der website...
> 
> mcdh kannst aber einfach nachrüsten. kaufen, reinbauen, fertig.



Daher ist bei der Domain 302 Coil kein Bild drin, die wird OEM nämlich an meinem Spicy sein. Sehr verwirrend alles. Kommt aber eh bald ne Lyrik Standard U-Turn.


----------



## Joschi3100 (15. Februar 2010)

@ Ibislover.

Besten Dank.

Ja schade das sie die günstigere Variante genommen haben. Die gesteigerte Performance im ruppigen Downhill hätte ich zu schätzen gewusst....

Gruß Joschi


----------



## ibislover (15. Februar 2010)

also aftermarket kostet die normal solo air genau gleichviel wie die dh.
denke nicht dass das für oem kunden anders ist.
entweder die haben da nichts gedacht bei votec, keine ahnung gehabt oder was weiß ich...

laut aussage von herrn rose wäre es keine dh. was aber ja nachher doch noch anders kommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (15. Februar 2010)

... ich hoffe mal drauf.


Gruß Joschi


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2010)

Aber so oder so ist eine SoloAir doch keine 2-Step, oder?


----------



## lukabe (15. Februar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Aber so oder so ist eine SoloAir doch keine 2-Step, oder?



Jo, 2-step scheints dieses Jahr wohl nichmehr zu geben.


----------



## strippenzieher (16. Februar 2010)

so da ich sowieso etwas zum vsx wissen wollte habe ich auch gleich noch eure frage (*Joschi3100)* an votec geschickt und von herr Rose als antwort bekommen 


bei der Solo Air handelt es sich um die "normale" Motion Control Version  MC, nicht die MCDH. 
Die U-Turn verfügt über die DH-Kartusche, hat aber  Stahl statt Luftfeder.

Noch offen ist ebenfalls, um welche Stütze es sich handeln wird -  entweder
die I900, oder die I950.



ciao


----------



## Joschi3100 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Strippenzieher,

Vielen Dank

Gruß Joschi


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> ...bei der Solo Air handelt es sich um die "normale" Motion Control Version  MC, nicht die MCDH...


sag ja, da hat einer keine ahnung gehabt oder nullinger mitgedacht. echt blöd!
aber die mcdh liegt hier schon bereit.


----------



## warpax (16. Februar 2010)

Oder der OEM-Preis für die MCDH wäre indiskutabel gewesen. Was ich mir aber auch nicht unbedingt vorstellen kann.


----------



## BikeWitch (17. Februar 2010)

ist die MCDH wirklich so viel besser als die normale MC?


----------



## Randon (17. Februar 2010)

will mir bald ein neues enduro zulegen, das vsx ist in die sehr engere wahl gekommen. jetzt weiss ich nicht recht bei der antriebsaustattung. shimano saint oder doch die hammerschmidt. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der hammerschmidt am VSX und kann posiitives wie negatives berichten. oder kann man erfahrungen mit der hammerschmidt von anderen bikes auf das vsx übernehmen?

mfg Randon


----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. Februar 2010)

Hmm, wird schwer, denn es gibt quasi noch keine in der freien Wildbahn gesehenen und gefahrenen V.SX mit der HS. Was ich jedoch von einer sehr kurzen Probefahrt letztes Jahr mit einem Liteville und der HS mitbekommen hab, dürfte das dufte funktionieren - hier in B in meinem Umfeld fahren derzeit einige Nikolais damit rum.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Februar 2010)

BikeWitch schrieb:


> ist die MCDH wirklich so viel besser als die normale MC?



Ich hab mir bisher die Zunge abgebissen - ohne irgendjemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen: Wenn ich so manchen auf den Trails sehe, dann stellt sich unweigerlich die Frage: Was verspricht sich dieser bspw. von einer MCDH Dämpfung, wenn er schon elementare Radfahrtechniken nicht beherrscht.

Gut, ich will jetzt ECHT keine alte Debatte lostreten, aber nur für etwas Entspannung sorgen: Ich glaube kaum dass das ECHT ein Problem ist kein MCDH zu haben. Bzw. anders gefragt: Die die so großen Wert darauf legen: Was versprecht ihr euch davon in der Praxis?


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2010)

bist du beide mcs mal abwechselnd gefahren? man spürt den unterschied deutlich.
den unterschied er systeme kennste? hast genug verschiedene gabeln dein eigenen nennen drüfen, mit unterschiedlichen dämpfungssysteme und federmedien, die es dir erlauben, evtl. auch ohne probefahrt eine mcdh der normale mc jederzeit vorzuziehen?
also, da du keine debatte wolltest, probefahren und nochmal posten.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Februar 2010)

Hehe, zumindest wollte ich keine Debatte in der sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt, und meint sich rechtfertigen zu müssen warum er XYZ kauft / fährt.
Geht ja immer schnell...

Sachlich gesehen: Ja, ich bin die 36er FOX als "R" und als "RC2" gefahren - ich bin die 32 als "RLC" und als "R" gefahren, und ich denke nicht dass ich im Blindversuch große Unterschiede hätte feststellen können.

Vieles ist Marketing und vieles ist Einbildung.

Aber ich muss auch sagen: Ich bin nicht in einem und dem selben Rad auf der gleichen Strecke am gleichen Tag mit den gleichen Reifen die Dinger im Vergleich gefahren - das kann wohl fast niemand von sich behaupten.

Nun ja...es gibt wohl Unterschiede, keine Frage. Nur muss man eben wissen ob sie einem den Aufpreis wert sind. Und ob einen das Teurere mehr Fahrspaß und tatsächlich spürbare Performance Gewinne bringt.

P.S. Ich hatte mal ne TOTEM - mit MCDH...klar, die war schon gut. Weiss aber nicht wie's ohne gewesen wäre


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hehe, zumindest wollte ich keine Debatte in der sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt, und meint sich rechtfertigen zu müssen warum er XYZ kauft / fährt.
> Geht ja immer schnell...
> 
> Sachlich gesehen: Ja, ich bin die 36er FOX als "R" und als "RC2" gefahren - ich bin die 32 als "RLC" und als "R" gefahren, und ich denke nicht dass ich im Blindversuch große Unterschiede hätte feststellen können.
> ...



Ist bei mir ein ähnliches Thema, ich konnte bisher zB keinen Unterschied zwischen meiner Recon SL ohne MC und der der Reba SL meines Kumpels mit MC feststellen. Wobei die meisten anderen sagen, es gibt ihn. Bin dafür wohl nicht feinfühlig genug.
Die neue Recon Race hab ich auch schon gefahren, die hat auch MC. Fühlt sich an wie meine SL.
Wird wohl ähnlich mit der neuen Standrohrbeschichtung der 2011er Fox Gabeln. Irgendetwas muss ja höhere Preise rechtfertigen, wobei ein Profi sicher noch Unterschiede zu spüren vermag.

Nichtsdestotrotz werd ich mir ne 2010er Durin Race ans Hardtail kaufen *g* Aber mehr aus Gewichtsgründen. Letztlich werd ich wohl auch nur wenig Unterschied merken, befürchte ich zumindest.


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2010)

ich fühl mich nicht angegriffen! 

die von dir aufgeführten gabeln sind natürliche auch so ne sache. die rc2 von fox funktioniert auch nur in einem schmalen band und da spürt man wirklich wenig... leider.
dennoch spekulierst du ja nur, das du meinst keinen unterschied hättest feststellen können. 

man sollte sich, jetzt auf mcdh ja oder nein bezogen, einfach 2 fragen stellen:

1. möchte bzw. brauch ich einen lockout an einer 160/170mm gabel (mit der möglichkeit des "missbrauchs" des systems bei steilstufen)

oder

2. möchte ich ein system, dass aufgrund des fehlenden lockout einen besseren ölfluß hat, vorallem bei schnellen und harten schlägen und das gegen ende nicht so sehr bockig wird. das durchsacken an steilstufen stelle ich dann über eine ebenfalls neu abgestimmte LS ein.

sicher funktioniert auch die alte MC für die meisten, aber wenn man sich mal die vorteile der neuen dh vor augen führt, warum also nicht? hast die möglichkeit zu vergleichen, kann man es ja auch "erfahren".
zumindest aftermarket ist ja auch kein preisunterschied vorhanden.

@neo
apfel birnen problem!

zum thema profis möchte ich mal anmerken, dass sicher 2/3 keinen blassen schimmer von fahrwerkabstimmung haben. die fahren zum fox, rs whatever mechaniker und sagen wie sie ihr bike vom feeling haben wollen. an welchem knopf gedreht werden muss, welchen shimstack man tauscht, welches öl oder welcher feder einzubauen ist, wissen sie nicht. kann man oft genug in interviews lesen. irgendwie komisch wie ich finde, is aber wohl so.
anderseits wissen sie übers "wie ist das bike zu bewegen" ja genug um profi zu sein. was ja eigentlich reicht. 

das liese sicher aber ewig drüber reden.
ich für meinen teil machen mir oft einen rießen aufwand um so viel wie möglich wirklich selbst sprichwörtlich selbst zu erfahren. in seltenen fällen verlasse ich mich auch auf fundierte erfahrungsberichte von leute, von denen ich sicher weiß dass sie es auch beurteilen können.
magazin- und oder herstellergelaber habe ich schon vor mind. 10 jahren ausgeblendet.

versteht ihr was ich sagen möchte!? 

*zum thema des threads:*

weiß eigentlich einer mittlerweile ob die ISCG aufnahme nun einer 05er ist? sieht zumindest danach aus...

greetz


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Wissen beschränkt sich auch auf Rebound einstellen und Gabel aufpumpen (immerhin hab ich aber ne Gabelpumpe). Alles weitere Wissen eigne ich mir auch erst an, wenn ich am HT ne andere Gabel hab und an der Recon das zerlegen und warten üben kann.

Wenn es zwischen MCDH und MC im Aftermarket keinen Preisunterschied gibt, und MCDH besser ist (bei gleichem Gewicht vermute ich mal), warum gibt es dann noch das normale Mission Control? Das ist die Frage, die mich brennend interessiert 
Das normale müsste dann ja eine reine OEM-Preisgeschichte sein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## _mike_ (17. Februar 2010)

Das MCDH hat keinen Lockout!
Die normale MC kannst du sperren das sie im Wiegetritt bergauf wirklich wie ne Starrgabel zu fahren ist....

Und das alles gibts wo nachzulesen.....rate mal - richtig : SRAM Homepage oder hier im Forum


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das MCDH hat keinen Lockout!
> Die normale MC kannst du sperren das sie im Wiegetritt bergauf wirklich wie ne Starrgabel zu fahren ist....
> 
> Und das alles gibts wo nachzulesen.....rate mal - richtig : SRAM Homepage oder hier im Forum



Ich hab mir gerade die 2-step und U-Turn Lyriks auf der SRAM HP durchgekuckt (zum xten Mal), da wird bei keiner derer Einstellmöglichkeiten, egal ob MC oder MCHD, ein Lockout erwähnt.

Ich vermute einfach mal du meinst das Floodgate, welches die Gabel sehr hart werden lässt, sie aber keinesfalls sperrt. Das ist nämlich der einzige Unterschied den ich gerade sehe.


----------



## rafa210 (18. Februar 2010)

So ...
Die dritte Wartewoche auf mein V.SX neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Ich kann und will jetzt schon nicht mehr..   aber was solls - wird wohl noch was dauern *würg*  
Grüße @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (18. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal du meinst das Floodgate, welches die Gabel sehr hart werden lässt, sie aber keinesfalls sperrt.


Genau das meine ich, und ich sage dazu Lockout weil bei meiner Lyrik die Gabel danach wie blockiert ist...und wenn das bei anderen nicht so ist, sollten Sie mal mit dem Ölstand spielen


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2010)

rafa210 schrieb:


> So ...
> Die dritte Wartewoche auf mein V.SX neigt sich dem Ende zu.
> Ich kann und will jetzt schon nicht mehr..   aber was solls - wird wohl noch was dauern *würg*
> Grüße @ all



Was wurde Dir als Liefertermin genannt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Februar 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, und ich sage dazu Lockout weil bei meiner Lyrik die Gabel danach wie blockiert ist...und wenn das bei anderen nicht so ist, sollten Sie mal mit dem Ölstand spielen



Ja und ich such wie blöd nachm Lockout auf deren Homepage


----------



## Joschi3100 (18. Februar 2010)

Ahhhh,

Hab heute mit >Votec telefoniert, wollt mir morgen mal die neuen Bilkes in Wenden angucken und was erfahre ich da.....


Produktion beginnt erst Anfang mitte März         


ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rafa210 (18. Februar 2010)

Vor ner Woche schrieben sie, dass sich die Auslieferung wegen der Zulieferer "verzögert" - ich warte mal ab.. Genauer Termin ist noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Joschi3100 (19. Februar 2010)

Alos mir wurde gesagt das sie selbst noch nichts produziert haben und auch erst im März beginnen können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal du meinst das Floodgate, welches die Gabel sehr hart werden lässt, sie aber keinesfalls sperrt. Das ist nämlich der einzige Unterschied den ich gerade sehe.



Das ist auch der einzige Unterschied...

DH = kein Floodgate = keine "Sperrfunktion" (obwohl es ja nicht wirklich ne Sperre ist)


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Februar 2010)

Hm, ja leider scheinen die SX Rahmen erst ab Mitte März in Produktion zu gehen...4-8 Wochen also noch, lt. Herrn Rose.

Hilft nix - gut Ding will Weile haben. Vorher geht in den Bergen eh noch nix.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der einzige Unterschied...
> 
> DH = kein Floodgate = keine "Sperrfunktion" (obwohl es ja nicht wirklich ne Sperre ist)



Gut, dann kommt an mein Spicy aber die normale Lyrik U-Turn, denn ich will mit dem Hobel auch die Berge hoch.
Sprich absenken und Floodgate aufdrehen (ich nehme mal an es wird fester wenn man es aufdreht).


----------



## Erroll (19. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an es wird fester wenn man es aufdreht


Genau anders rum. Wenn du es rein (zu) drehst, wird die Gabel fester.


----------



## FlamingMoe (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab gestern das Votex V.SX "entdeckt" auf der Suche nach einem hübschen Enduro und hab mich quasi darin verliebt.... Das Ding is ja soooo geil! Das einzig nervige ist die solo air Lyrik, will eigtl unbedingt eine 2-step haben. Aber Notfalls komm ich wohl auch mit der U-Turn klar.

Sorry für den unproduktiven Beitrag, wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich jetzt auch zur V.SX-Fangemeinde gehöre 

Ah aber da fällt mir grade noch eine Frage ein: Weiss jemand wieviel Aufpreis Sonderfarben kosten? Die Auswahl ist zwar gut, aber ich hätts gerne in british racing green o.ä. und sowas gibts leider nicht auf der website.

Danke und mfG,

Oli


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Februar 2010)

dann machts ja wieder Sinn:
Die Coil Variante ist eben das Performance Paket, Stahlfeder und die ein Ticken bessere Dämpfung während die Air eben für die Freerider gedacht ist die auch mal hochfahren und deswegen eine leichtere Gabel mit Sperrfunktion wollen... Votec also doch gedacht


----------



## warpax (19. Februar 2010)

Frage an die Fahrer mit Magura Wotan: habt Ihr auch das Problem, daß Eure Gabel beim Einsatz in der Kälte immer kleiner wird? Ich bin gegen Ende meiner kleinen Schneeausflüge immer mit einer übermäßig dicken CC-Gabel um die 100mm (inkl. Sag) rumgefahren.

Wenn ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock sitze, kommt sie dann wieder auf den ollen Federweg raus. Wenn das SX eine Zeit lang ind er Wohnung steht, ist ebenfalls alles wieder okay. Luft verliert sie definitiv auch nicht.

Hat irgendwer ne Idee, was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## ibislover (19. Februar 2010)

"noch 4-8 wochen, aber eher 6...", das erzählt er bereits seit 7 wochen....


----------



## ron-1 (19. Februar 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Was wurde Dir als Liefertermin genannt?



Hi Votec-Gemeinde,
Anfang Januar habe ich mir ein VSX bestellt.
Habe angegeben, daß ich noch ein 2009er Modell in einer Sonderfarbe will.
Beim Telefonat mit Hr.Rose vor 2 Wochen hat sich es angehört, daß es noch eventuell noch klappen könnte.Er sagte, daß er noch mit dem Chef Rücksprache halten müsste.
Allerdings warte ich heute noch auf den Rückruf.(Er hat sich extra noch die Nummer notiert?!)
Als Lieferzeitraum nannte er mir damals 4-6 Wochen.(d.h.Anfang Mitte März)
Bin zwar von den Bikes begeistert, aber mittlerweile wegen der *schlechten Kommunikation * ganz schön angesäuert.
Und wie man liest, geht das hier ja einigen so! 
Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich damit auch wieder sehr viel kaputt machen. Ich glaube die wichtigsten Fragen sind: Bearbeitungsstand, Liefertermin, Änderungswünsche.
!!!!!! Liebes VOTEC TEAM arbeitet bitte an einer besseren Kommunikation !!!!!! (z.B.Thema Forum) 

Bin mal gespannt, ob der Liefertermin eingehalten wird und das Bike auch vollständig ist


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich gehöre ja uch zu den 2009er Bestellern und hab aber vor kurzem auf 2010 geändert und muss sagen das gleich nach dem die neuen Bikes raus kamen es katastrophal war mit der Kommunikation aber inzwischen hat sichs gebessert.

Es hilft nur eins, immer und immer wieder anrufen... ich glaube nicht das Hr. Rose das beabsichtigt wenn er nicht zurückruft aber der Mann ist echt bisschen überfordert hab ich das Gefühl und wenn man da paar mal anruft tut sich aus was. (normal mag ich das gar nicht die Leute da nerven aber was bleibt einem sonst übrig als sich zu ärgern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (19. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Frage an die Fahrer mit Magura Wotan: habt Ihr auch das Problem, daß Eure Gabel beim Einsatz in der Kälte immer kleiner wird? Ich bin gegen Ende meiner kleinen Schneeausflüge immer mit einer übermäßig dicken CC-Gabel um die 100mm (inkl. Sag) rumgefahren.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock sitze, kommt sie dann wieder auf den ollen Federweg raus. Wenn das SX eine Zeit lang ind er Wohnung steht, ist ebenfalls alles wieder okay. Luft verliert sie definitiv auch nicht.
> 
> Hat irgendwer ne Idee, was ich dagegen tun kann?



Das is eigentlich ein allgemeines Problem von Luftgabeln. Bei Kälte erhöht sich die Dichte von Luft sehr stark, wodurch sich das Luftvolumen verringert und infolgedessen der Druck innerhalb der Gabel sinkt. Daher fährst du ungewollt mit extrem viel SAG. Da hilft nur eins: Im Winter mehr Luftdruck fahren, insbesondere wenns richtig kalt ist.

Sobald du das bike wieder im Warmen hast, dehnt sich die Luft wieder aus, der Druck steigt und alles ist wieder normal.

MfG,

Oli


----------



## warpax (19. Februar 2010)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Im Winter mehr Luftdruck fahren, insbesondere wenns richtig kalt ist.



Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht und auf dem Trail einmal deutlich den Druck erhöht. Hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Ich probier das aber noch mal aus. Vielleicht lief ja irgendwas schief. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht und auf dem Trail einmal deutlich den Druck erhöht. Hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Ich probier das aber noch mal aus. Vielleicht lief ja irgendwas schief. Danke für den Hinweis.



Naja wenn das Dämpferöl fest wird, hilft des alles nix


----------



## FlamingMoe (19. Februar 2010)

Hab grad mal ausgerechnet wieviel Druck zusätzlich reinmüsste um den Temperaturunterschied zu kompensieren und bin für 0°C auf +1.5bar gekommen. Ausgehend von 7 bar bei 20°C. Bin nicht sicher ob das exakt stimmt (Thermodynamik-Vorlesung ist schon ne Weile her  ) aber als Richtwert dürfte es taugen.

MfG,

Oli


----------



## ibislover (19. Februar 2010)

also mit dem luftdruck hat das meiner erfahrung nach nix zu tun.
die faktoren, neben dem punkt das die wotan als gabel eh grenzwertig ist, spiel bei miusgraden das öl, aber vorallem evtl. verwendetes fett an den dichtungen (oder deren material) die größte rolle.


----------



## FlamingMoe (19. Februar 2010)

Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Strecke an, die man fährt. Wenn man einen trail fährt, der das Fahrwerk dauer-beansprucht, dann werden Luft und Öl auf Temperatur gehalten. Wenn man aber lange Zeit bergauffährt, womöglich noch mit aktiviertem Lockout oder motion control und die gabel praktisch nicht einfedert, dann wird sie dir erstmal gewaltig wegsacken sobald du LO/MC wieder deaktivierst.
Es hängt also von sehr vielen Faktoren ab aber prinzipiell sollte man den Luftdruck im Winter an den trail anpassen, das hilft definitiv.

MfG,

Oli


----------



## warpax (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps. Im Sommer finde ich die Wotan wirklich okay und kann nichts Negatives finden. Da das Bike an den Tagen, wo die Gabel muckte, bergauf im wesentlichen geschoben wurde, wird es dann wohl wirklich nur an Luft und Öl liegen.


----------



## rafa210 (19. Februar 2010)

Warum willst du ein 2009'ner haben wenn man fragen darf??


----------



## ron-1 (19. Februar 2010)

rafa210 schrieb:


> Warum willst du ein 2009'ner haben wenn man fragen darf??



Bin´s in Stuttgart kurz gefahren und vollkommen zurfieden mit der Geometrie 
Habe ausserdem nicht vor mir ne Hammerschmidt zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron-1 (19. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja uch zu den 2009er Bestellern und hab aber vor kurzem auf 2010 geändert und muss sagen das gleich nach dem die neuen Bikes raus kamen es katastrophal war mit der Kommunikation aber inzwischen hat sichs gebessert.
> 
> Es hilft nur eins, immer und immer wieder anrufen... ich glaube nicht das Hr. Rose das beabsichtigt wenn er nicht zurückruft aber der Mann ist echt bisschen überfordert hab ich das Gefühl und wenn man da paar mal anruft tut sich aus was. (normal mag ich das gar nicht die Leute da nerven aber was bleibt einem sonst übrig als sich zu ärgern)



OK, wann hast du denn bestellt und wie ist dein letzter Bearbeitungsstand?
Ich sehe du fährst auch n Enduro SL.Biste damit zufrieden.Das wäre nämlich meine 2.Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Reese23 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ursprünglich am 07.01.10 bestellt dann gleich am Tag als die 2010er gekommen sind auf ein 2010er gewechselt was am 06.02.10 war. Nach dem letzten Telefonat mit Herrn Rose am Mittwoch sagte er mir die SX würden gegen Ende März zur Auslieferung kommen.

Ich habe kein Enduro SL (MTB) sondern eine Tarmac SL (RR)... nämlich das hier:


----------



## ron-1 (20. Februar 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich hab ursprünglich am 07.01.10 bestellt dann gleich am Tag als die 2010er gekommen sind auf ein 2010er gewechselt was am 06.02.10 war. Nach dem letzten Telefonat mit Herrn Rose am Mittwoch sagte er mir die SX würden gegen Ende März zur Auslieferung kommen.
> 
> Ich habe kein Enduro SL (MTB) sondern eine Tarmac SL (RR)... nämlich das hier:



Auch sehr sehr schick 
Da kann man gut Grundlage trainieren


----------



## FlamingMoe (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

So wies aussieht werde ich mir auch ein V.SX ordern, top-preis-Leistung und sehn einfach unschlagbar gut aus. 
Meine Frage an euch die schon ein V.SX haben: Welchen Dämpfer fahrt ihr - DT Swiss M 210 oder den RP23? An die, die vlt beide Dämpfer schon im V.SX ausprobiert haben: welcher gefiel euch besser und meint ihr dass der Aufpreis von 150 Ocken für den Fox gerechtfertigt ist? 
Bitte nur Antworten, wenn ihr den Dämpfer wirklich im V.SX fahrt, denn anderer Rahmen = andere Kinematik = völlig anderes Fahrgefühl.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

MfG,

Oli


----------



## Erroll (20. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre den Fox seit letztem Jahr in meinem SX. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab den DT im SX auf der Eurobike Probe gefahren. Der Fox gefiel mir besser, vom Gefühl her.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (20. Februar 2010)

wie hier sicher schon 20 mal im Thread steht: 

der Fox Dämpfer fährt sich eher straff und sportlich, geht früher in die Progression, hat Reserven ohne Ende.

DT Swiss ist etwas plüschiger, "weicher", wird erst gegen Ende des Federwegs progressiv. 

Für die Sportliche Fahrweise hat mir der Fox Dämpfer besser gefallen, wenn mans eher etwas Sänftenartiger möchte, lieber den DT Swiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (20. Februar 2010)

Also richtig abgestimmt ist mein RP23 auch seeehr komfortabel ohne bei Sprüngen etc. durchzuschlagen.
Kann aber sein, dass der DT NOCH weicher ist, wäre mir persönlich aber dann schon zu arg.


----------



## rafa210 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mein V.SX am 30.Jan., als die neue Seite on kam bestellt.
Hab auf die 2010'ner gewartet da ich halt eine Hammerschmidt will.

Erste E-mail nach einer Woche: Auslieferung verzögert sich wegen der Zulieferer.

Hab dann ma nachgefragt ob man den Termin prezisieren könnte - bis jetzt keien Antwort.

Schade, dass da ein Produkt angeboten wird welches nicht lieferbar ist, dies nirgendwo erwähnt wird, man das Geld überweist und sich selber darum kümmern muß zu erfahren wann man sein bezahltes Bike bekommt... enttäuschend..

Und trotzdem freu ich mich drauf... - der Mensch ist schon ein komisches Wesen...


----------



## FlamingMoe (22. Februar 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> wie hier sicher schon 20 mal im Thread steht:
> 
> der Fox Dämpfer fährt sich eher straff und sportlich, geht früher in die Progression, hat Reserven ohne Ende.
> 
> ...



Jo Danke schonmal! Aber wenn jemand noch etwas detaillierter aus eigener Erfahrung berichten könnte, wärs top! z.B. was Ansprechverhalten angeht, Effektivität der Zugstufenverstellung, Pro Pedal beim DT, etc. Vlt. auch wie die Dämpfer mit der Lyrik Air harmonieren.

MfG,

Oli


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2010)

du weißt schon das es auf die frage(n) keine antwort gibt.
zum einen wird keiner beide dämpfer ausführlich getestet haben und es ist alles von den den vorleiben/ setups abhängig. gleiches gilt für die gabel.


----------



## Joschi3100 (22. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Frage an die Fahrer mit Magura Wotan: habt Ihr auch das Problem, daß Eure Gabel beim Einsatz in der Kälte immer kleiner wird? Ich bin gegen Ende meiner kleinen Schneeausflüge immer mit einer übermäßig dicken CC-Gabel um die 100mm (inkl. Sag) rumgefahren.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock sitze, kommt sie dann wieder auf den ollen Federweg raus. Wenn das SX eine Zeit lang ind er Wohnung steht, ist ebenfalls alles wieder okay. Luft verliert sie definitiv auch nicht.
> 
> Hat irgendwer ne Idee, was ich dagegen tun kann?




Das liegt an den Zur zeit niedrigen Temperaturen da sackt die gabel immer etwas mehr ein, da das Volumen in der Gabel abnimmt (wegen der Kälte), in deiner Wohnung sind dann wieder normale "Sommertemperaturen" da stimmt dann wieder alles.

Hab ich auch jeden Winter.

Einfach im Winter den Luftdruck in der Gabel wieder etwas erhöhen. Dann sollte sie so funktionieren wie im Sommer. Abgesehen vom Öl welches bei Kälte etwas träger wird.....

Gruß Joschi


----------



## Lenkfix (24. Februar 2010)

Hi,
unter +3°C will meine Wotan auch nicht mehr federn.
Ich mache im Winter immer Gabelöl mit niedrigerer Viskosität rein.
Ist bei der Wotan in ca. 15 Minuten erledigt.

Gruß
Lenkfix


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Februar 2010)

Lenkfix schrieb:


> Hi,
> unter +3°C will meine Wotan auch nicht mehr federn.
> Ich mache im Winter immer Gabelöl mit niedrigerer Viskosität rein.
> Ist bei der Wotan in ca. 15 Minuten erledigt.
> ...



Das hat Magura für die 2010er Modelle zum Glück nun auch so behoben, zumindest wird mit neuem Dämpferöl für besseres Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Temperaturen geworben.


----------



## ron-1 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi VSX Gemeinde,
kurzer Statusbericht fÃ¼r das Wartezimmer:  

Hatte mir mein VSX (Modell 2009, selbst konfiguriert, Sonderlackierung Anthrazit/WeiÃ) am 14.1.10 online bestellt.
Gestern (6 Wochen > 43 Tage  ) habe ich dann folgende mail von Votec bekommen.

_*Ihr Votec-Bike ist unterwegs!â *_

_*Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und steht zum Versand bereit. Sie kÃ¶nnen mit einer Laufzeit von 1 Â 3 Tagen rechnen, wobei eine Samstagszustellung ausgeschlossen ist. 

Wir danken Ihnen fÃ¼r Ihr Vertrauen und wÃ¼nschen Ihnen viel SpaÃ mit Ihrem Bike!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen*_



Bis dato ist alles nach Zeitplan gelaufen.
Die 4-6 Wochen, die Hr.Rose angekÃ¼ndigt hatte wurden eingehalten.
RESPECT to VOTEC !! 
Bin mal gespannt ob auch alle Teile ,wie bestellt, auch montiert wurden.
Hatte noch ne kleine Ãnderung (keine kindshock) per mail durchgegeben und mit Hr.Rose tel.besprochen.

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden....


*Ride on !!*


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Februar 2010)

Hört sich gut an! Scheinbar auch alle Teile (zumindest fürs V.SX) mittlerweile geliefert bekommen.Hoffe das läuft weiterhin so gut bei Votec!


----------



## TheTaste (1. März 2010)

Mein Gott war Ligurien geil!!!
Erstmal Sorry, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat bis ich mal wieder Zeit fürs Forum gefunden hab, ich weiss ja wichtig jegliche Information sein kann wenn man z.B auf sein bestelltes Bike wartet

An alle wartenden kann ich nur sagen: freut Euch schon mal ein Loch in den Bauch, das Bike rockt wie Sau hatte in Ligurien die Möglichkeit es mit 2 Cube Stereos, einem Ghost AMR 7500 und einem Stevens Ridge zu vergleichen. Das angekündigte Fritzz ist leider vorher wieder abgesprungen.
Als direkte Gegenüberstellung zum Stevens gibt es soweit leider nicht allzuviel zu berichten da ich mein VSX fast identisch konfiguriert habe. Einzig die Sitzposition ist beim Votec deutlich kompakter, das Ridge hat auf mich etwas langgestreckt gewirkt. Der Hinterbau des Votec spricht bei identischer Abstimmung des RP23 deutlich sensibler an (könnte auch der Ridge-Rider bestätigen) dafür ist bei steileren Bergaufpassagen ein minimales, kaum relevantes mehr an Wippbewegung zu spüren. Das jammern an dieser Stelle bewegt sich hier aber schon auf höchstem Niveau...
Wo wir gerade bei bergauf sind!!! Das einem die Stereo`s großartig die Butter vom Brot nehmen kann man mal geflissentlich abhaken! Ich wurde so oft darin bestätigt doch von der All-Mountain Klasse zu der Enduro Kategorie gewechselt zu haben, dass es einfach eine wahre Pracht war. ich möchte sogar behaupten, dass als abschliessendes Resüme bei dem ein oder anderen ein Enduro in Nahe Zukunft gerückt ist!

Das VSX schluckt echt einfach alles absolut souverän weg, nimmt fast allen Schlüsselstellen den Schrecken und bleibt immer stabil wobei es dennoch detaillierte, feingefühlte Rückmeldung vermittelt. ISt echt schwierig zu erklären: draufsetzen, losfahren, wohlfühlen, abrocken
Abschliessend bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Ich hab mein Bike gefunden!

Doch ein, meiner Meinung nach nicht unerheblicher Kritikpunkt bleibt trotzdem: Es könnte sein, dass Votec ein leichtes Problem bei der Endkontrolle hat. Nach der ersten Tour haben sich an Vorder und Hinterrad die Centerlockverschraubungen meines LRS gelöst! Darauf hin natürlich wieder festgezogen und alle weiteren Verbindungen am Bike nachgezogen. Da weiß wohl jemand nicht wie man einen Drehmomentschlüssel einsetzt! Also, als Tip bei Auslieferung eines neuen Bikes, als erstes mal alle Schrauben kontrollieren!

PS: Bildausbeute fiel leider verschwindend gering aus, da die Gemeinschaftscam, incl. SD-Card bei einem kapitalen Abgang (typisch Stevens) das zeitliche segnete...der Rest ist Handy Cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (1. März 2010)

Schöner Bericht ABER, musst du uns so geil drauf machen beim warten wo wir doch eh schon jeden Abend mit dem Schlaf ringen weil das bestellte V.SX noch nicht da ist??? 

Mal ne andere Frage, welche Rahmengröße hast du und wie groß bist du? Und, wie lässt sich das Bike im Uphill fahren?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. März 2010)

TheTaste schrieb:


> PS: Bildausbeute fiel leider verschwindend gering aus, da die Gemeinschaftscam, incl. SD-Card bei einem kapitalen Abgang (typisch Stevens) das zeitliche segnete...der Rest ist Handy Cam



Ihr habt eine SD-Karte zerstört, während sie sich auch noch in einer Kamera befand? Respekt!


----------



## lukabe (1. März 2010)

@TheTaste:
War heute und letzen Donnerstag mal bei gescheiten Bedinungen (halbwegs trockene Trails) unterwegs und kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen:
Das V.SX rockt dermaßen! Hab es heute extra auf dem verblocktesten und felsigsten Weg, der mir hier in der Umgebung bekannt ist, bewegt und es hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Mit dem Hardtail war da runter fahren immer ne ziemliche Plackerei, auf dem Votec war ich jetzt ungefähr dreimal so schnell...



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ihr habt eine SD-Karte zerstört, während sie sich auch noch in einer Kamera befand? Respekt!



Das ist wirlich respektabel


----------



## TheTaste (1. März 2010)

Das ist wirlich respektabel [/quote]

Kann man wohl sagen! Die komplette Cam wurde kurzerhand zu einer Helmcam umgebaut! Kabelbinder und Panzertape machen alles möglich eigentlich eine Wahnsinns-bescheuerte Aktion aber der Eigentümer dieser bescheuerten Idee (gleichzeitig auch der Besitzer der Cam) wollte sich nicht davon abbringen lassen!!!
Quittiert hat er das ganze mit einem kapitalen Abflug nach einem Drop aus ca. 1,5 m Höhe mit anschliessenden Sturz übers Vorderrad. Zu der Cam verabschiedete sich auch der Helm, ca. 10cm Haut des Wangenknochens, etliche weitere Schürfwunden(Ellbogen, Wade,etc) incl. einem ca. 5cm langem Cut über der Augenbraue, geprellte Rippen und wohl scheinbar nachhaltige Kopfschmerzen.

Leider musste ich ihm versprechen davon kein Bildmaterial zu veröffentlichen (scheinbar stellt er nun auch die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Aktion in Frage) aber ihr könnt mir glauben, dass der Verlust der Daten nach dieser Aktion nur noch halb so schlimm war! So gefeiert haben wir schon lange nicht mehr....Schadenfreude ist was schönes, oder Peter?!


----------



## TheTaste (1. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht ABER, musst du uns so geil drauf machen beim warten wo wir doch eh schon jeden Abend mit dem Schlaf ringen weil das bestellte V.SX noch nicht da ist???
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, welche Rahmengröße hast du und wie groß bist du? Und, wie lässt sich das Bike im Uphill fahren?



Ich hab es nach einigem variieren in Größe S bestellt. Ich bin 1,73m und es passt optimal. Ich denke aber auch das ich mit nem M Rahmen zurechtgekommen wäre... 
Ich wollte es halt auch eher ne Nummer kleiner und wendiger. Kann mir aber im Nachhinein auch vorstellen, dass es in M auch nicht viel schwerfälliger sein dürfte. 
Wenn du so auf die 1,80m zugehst würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein M empfehlen. Könnte sein das es dann beim einlenken knapp  wird die Knie am Lenker vorbeizuschleusen


----------



## TheTaste (1. März 2010)

@Reese23
 mal wieder die Hälfte vergessen... wie auch oben schon beschrieben, ging das Bike erstaunlich gut im Uphill. Hätte mir das Mehrgewicht erheblicher und träger vorgestellt. Wurde aber echt positiv überrascht 
Ist auf keinen Fall das (umgangsspr.) Eisenschwein! Merklich absetzen konnte sich keines der Stereos. Muss natürlich auch betonen, dass ich zwar relativ viel bike aber halt trotzdem kein Bike-Pro bin, der Leistungsunterschiede einzig auf das jeweilige Rad umlegen kann. 
In unserer Welt spiel Kondition halt doch auch noch eine Rolle. Damit läßt sich auch noch viel kompensieren. Eine Qual wird es bergauf auf keinen Fall...
Mir war die Absenkung halt noch wichtig, da ich sie auch oft nutze (da unkompliziert durch 2-Step), hilft in steilen Bereichen auch wieder ein gutes Stück weiter.


----------



## ron-1 (2. März 2010)

Hi Leut´s,
ich darf bekannt geben, daß ich ab sofort stolzer Besitzer eines Votec VSX bin.
Habe gleich ein paar Bilder in mein Album gestellt D
Es ist schöner als ich es mir erträumt hätte!! 
Vielen Dank VOTEC 
Hat alles tadellos geklappt, Fertigungstermin (6 Wochen) wurde eingehalten.
Teile sind alle, so wie ich sie auch nach der kleinen Änderung durchgegeben hatte, vollständig.
Versand wurde 3 Tage vorher per mail angekündigt.
Was meiner Ansicht nach verbesserungswürdig ist, ist daß ich mir nach der autom. Bestellbestätigung auch mal einen Zwischenstand bzw. Info (nach der Änderungen) gewünscht hätte.

Ansonsten habe fürs Wartezimmer ein Votec VSX Auspackvideo gedreht, was ich die nächsten Tage hier online stellen werde.

*RIDE ON !*


----------



## strippenzieher (2. März 2010)

Welcher Rahmen is des jetzt müsste der 09 sein oder


----------



## Reese23 (2. März 2010)

Das Grau kommt echt super... 

Kurzer Nachtrag noch:

Ich bin für mein V.SX 1.3 noch am überlegen die Elixir CR gegen ne Saint zu tauschen. Hab jetzt schon öfters schlechtes über die CR gelesen. Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Saint gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Das Grau kommt echt super...
> 
> Kurzer Nachtrag noch:
> 
> Ich bin für mein V.SX 1.3 noch am überlegen die Elixir CR gegen ne Saint zu tauschen. Hab jetzt schon öfters schlechtes über die CR gelesen. Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Saint gefahren?



Ich find die Leute immer unterhaltsam, die ohne eine Sache selber zu testen diese gleich austauschen wollen, ohne sie selbst zu testen.

Demnach hätte ich nie die K18 an meinem Rad lassen dürfen, auch wenn sie tragischerweise super funktioniert.


----------



## lukabe (2. März 2010)

Also die Elixir CR funktioniert bei mir super! 
Die Druckpunktverstellung funktioniert, die Hebel liegen meiner Meinung nach sehr angenehm in der Hand und die Bremspower ist auch wunderbar.
Wüsste nicht was es daran auszusetzen gibt...


----------



## Reese23 (2. März 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich find die Leute immer unterhaltsam, die ohne eine Sache selber zu testen diese gleich austauschen wollen, ohne sie selbst zu testen.
> 
> Demnach hätte ich nie die K18 an meinem Rad lassen dürfen, auch wenn sie tragischerweise super funktioniert.



Ich kenne die Bremse, fahre die Elixir R an meinem AM. Daher bin ich auch auf die nicht weiter eingegangen und die Frage war ja ob jemand die Saint kennt und nicht ob die Elixir schei$e ist.

Hab nur jetzt schon öfters gehört das die Druckpunktverstellung etwas frigellig sein soll.


----------



## Erroll (2. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hab nur jetzt schon öfters gehört das die Druckpunktverstellung etwas frigellig sein soll.



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe mit der Bremse absolut keine Probleme. Die Druckpunktverstellung funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.
Ich würde die Elixir dran lassen. 
Die Saint ist meiner Meinung nach too much für ein Enduro. An nem Fr/Dh Bike ist das was anderes, aber selbst hier würde mir die CR reichen.


----------



## ibislover (2. März 2010)

also too much kann eine bremse nie sein! bremskraft und dosierbarkeit sind ein absolutes muss. die bremskraft liegt allgemein noch viel zu niedrig. allerdings bremse ich zb. extrem spät und hart und zu 70% vorne. dennoch könnten aktuelle disc, egal ob V2, the one, elixir oder saint gerne noch mehr power entfalten.

ein nachteil der saint gegenüber der elixir ist ihr gewicht. müssten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, etwas über 200g mehr sein.


----------



## Erroll (2. März 2010)

Deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass es mir too much wäre. Bin mit Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft der Elixir absolut zufrieden. Ich kenne die Saint nicht. Bin nur mal kurz die Code gefahren. Mit meinen 70 kg nackig hatte ich mit der Elixir noch keine Probleme. Egal ob alpine Tour oder Ausflug in den Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (3. März 2010)

Hallo ron-1, welche Farbe ist Dein Bike, ist das braun oder Sonderfarbe?
Dank!


----------



## ron-1 (3. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen is des jetzt müsste der 09 sein oder



Yo, ist noch der 2009 Rahmen !


----------



## ron-1 (3. März 2010)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Hallo ron-1, welche Farbe ist Dein Bike, ist das braun oder Sonderfarbe?
> Dank!



Ist die Sonderfarbe weiss/ anthrazit.
Gab es glaube ich nur bei dem 2009er Votec V.XM.

Mir gefällt es riesig.Setze nachher noch ein Bild mit besserer Qualität rein.
Dann siehst du es!


----------



## ron-1 (3. März 2010)

So hier noch´n paar Bilder...


----------



## ChrisPi (3. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Saint gefahren?



Ich bin die Saint mal etwas probegefahren u. mir hat sie sehr gut gepasst.Die reine Bremskraft liegt klar auf einem Level mit der Gustav M.Mir kam sie euch deutlich stärker vor als meine Hope V2 Vented.Aus diesem Grund stand für mich fest das die nächste Bremse eine Saint wird.Zur Standfestigkeit kann ich zwar selbst nichts sagen,aber sämtliche Beiträge hier im Forum (oder die Innsbrucker Vertrider) sind nur voll des Lobes,auch bezüglich Standfestigkeit.
Das Mehrgewicht zur Elixir findest du hier
Ich persönlich finde die paar Gramm Unterschied lächerlich da eine starke,standfeste Bremse entscheiden kann ob fahrbar oder nicht wenns in extremes Gelände wie der Nordkette geht.Die Geister scheiden sich meist nicht in der Bremskraft sondern in der Standfestigkeit
Gruß Chris


----------



## lukabe (3. März 2010)

@ron: Sehr hübsches Bike  Vorallem die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut. Hast du Aufpreis bezahlt?
Wie viel Rise hat denn der Lenker? Ist das der mit 30mm?
Und welcher Sattel is das?

Fragen über Fragen 
Gruß


----------



## getin2000 (3. März 2010)

Danke ron! Die Farbe ist top - echt ne Überlegung wert. Mit der Lyrik und dem Fox, Exlir, das wäre auch mein Aufbau. Nur ne Hammerschmidt und Kindshox wohl... Sieht nach kleinem Rahmen aus bei Dir. Schon gewogen? Fahr mal die Gabel aus


----------



## TheTaste (3. März 2010)

Hut ab und Capeux! Geile Zusammenstellung und Farbe gefällt mir auch richtig gut
der Lenker würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Wieviel Rise hat der den? Wenn ich mir das so genauer betrachte glaube ich, dass ich da bei mir wohl nochmal ran muss


----------



## µ_d (4. März 2010)

hallo die damen und herren,
ich reihe mich dann auch mal in schlange der wartenden ein. habe mir vorgestern ein wunderschönes v.sx in der traumhaften farbkombination dark green/fancy brown bestellt. jetzt muss ich nur noch 5 bis 8 wochen warten... aber vorfreude soll ja die schönste sein...


----------



## ron-1 (4. März 2010)

Hi Leut´s,
mußte laut Rechung keinen Aufpreis für die Farbe zahlen.
Was ich superfair finde, da ebend auch ein "altes Modell" ist.
Und die Farbe sieht in real nochmal besser aus.
Stehe nicht so auf auffällige Farben.
Die gefällt mir in 2-3 Jahren bestimmmt immer noch!

Meine Konfiguration:

V.SX (Modell 2009), WeissSchwarz, 46.0 (geändert in weiss/anthrazit)

RockShox Lyrik 2 Step Air 160mm QR20 DRS

Fox Float RP 23

DT Swiss EX 1750

BASIS:  Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4

Elexir CR Carbon 203/203mm

BASIS:  Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller / Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller / Griffe: VOTEC clamp-on / Steuersatz: FSA

Selle Italia SLR

Kindshock I 900 (abbestellt, da ich mit remote will)

Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M 770, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Kassette: Shimano XT, Kette: Shimano XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2010)

µ_d schrieb:


> hallo die damen und herren,
> ich reihe mich dann auch mal in schlange der wartenden ein. habe mir vorgestern ein wunderschönes v.sx in der traumhaften farbkombination dark green/fancy brown bestellt. jetzt muss ich nur noch 5 bis 8 wochen warten... aber vorfreude soll ja die schönste sein...


 
Sieht man das dann mal in den HaBes?


----------



## lukabe (4. März 2010)

So, jetzt nochmal ein aktuelles Bild mit SLR XP:





So wies da steht 14,3kg. Fährt sich richtig geil die Kiste 
Weiter Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## warpax (4. März 2010)

Da kann man sich ja sogar überlegen, die Felgenaufkleber dran zu lassen. Die passen ja farblich perfekt. Schönes Teil


----------



## µ_d (5. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Sieht man das dann mal in den HaBes?



aber natürlich.


----------



## ruFFa (5. März 2010)




----------



## ibislover (5. März 2010)

eben nen anruf bekommen.
mein 2010er geht heute per DPD raus und ist am dienstag in stuttgart abholbar.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> eben nen anruf bekommen.
> mein 2010er geht heute per DPD raus und ist am dienstag in stuttgart abholbar.



Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Dein 2010er V.SX? Wann hast Du's bestellt?
Das weckt ja Hoffnungen, dass es doch eher kommt 

Welche Ausstattung hast Du geordert?


----------



## ibislover (5. März 2010)

is doch der v.sx thread hier, oder!? 
bestellt habe ich am 16.01.2010

schwarz anodisiert, xt kit, solo air, syntace cockpit und ex1750.
wird aber komplett umgemodelt und die meisten teile werden hier im bikemarkt zu finden sein.


----------



## Reese23 (5. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> eben nen anruf bekommen.
> mein 2010er geht heute per DPD raus und ist am dienstag in stuttgart abholbar.



Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis meins auch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (5. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> is doch der v.sx thread hier, oder!?
> bestellt habe ich am 16.01.2010
> 
> schwarz anodisiert, xt kit, solo air, syntace cockpit und ex1750.
> wird aber komplett umgemodelt und die meisten teile werden hier im bikemarkt zu finden sein.



Hi,

wäre schön, wenn du dein Bike dann mal wiegen könntest bevor du es ausschlachtest!
Wäre echt interessant wieviel ein schwarz anodisiertes V.SX wiegt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## iNSANE! (5. März 2010)

Gratuliere! - BITTE 1 / 2 Fotos posten, bevors zerlegt wird - kommt meinem Aufbau nämlich SEHR nah (Hammershit hab ich, statt XT)


----------



## warpax (5. März 2010)

@ruFFa, Fährst Du tatsächlich vorne den Mountain King? Und ist das ein 08er SX in 09er Lackierung oder ein 09er FR mit 08er SX-Decals? und falls ersteres der Fall ist: versaut Dir die Boxxer nicht tierisch die Geo?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. März 2010)

@Ruffa: Lässt sich der Sattel wieder bewegen? Finde es optisch richtig Geil mit der Boxxer, wies fährt ist natürlich ne andere Geschichte. Haste das ok von Votec wegen der größeren Einbauhöhe der Boxer oder einfach mal so gemacht? Schaut echt gut aus...


----------



## Erroll (6. März 2010)

Das Tretlager sieht mit der Boxxer verdammt hoch aus! Irgendwie wirkt das Bike stelzig. Hast du da Maße?


----------



## ruFFa (6. März 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> @ruFFa, Fährst Du tatsächlich vorne den Mountain King? Und ist das ein 08er SX in 09er Lackierung oder ein 09er FR mit 08er SX-Decals? und falls ersteres der Fall ist: versaut Dir die Boxxer nicht tierisch die Geo?




ja mountainking aber nicht fürn wald, hab muddy marys rumliegen.
Das ist der 08er rahmen mit 09er lackierung.




Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> @Ruffa: Lässt sich der Sattel wieder bewegen? Finde es optisch richtig Geil mit der Boxxer, wies fährt ist natürlich ne andere Geschichte. Haste das ok von Votec wegen der größeren Einbauhöhe der Boxer oder einfach mal so gemacht? Schaut echt gut aus...




ja er lässt sich bewegen ist ein neuer rahmen. das bike ist noch ne ziemlich baustelle. richtig testen konnte ich nicht, ich warte noch auf die extra harte feder die heute kommen muss. Votec meinte geht mit doppelbrücke.



Erroll schrieb:


> Das Tretlager sieht mit der Boxxer verdammt hoch aus! Irgendwie wirkt das Bike stelzig. Hast du da Maße?



hab leider keine maße, jo das tretlager ist wohl auch höher gekommen hast recht. doch wenn ich mich aufs bike schwinge, sackt es ab. bin mal gespannt wie es sich mit der extra harten feder fährt gebe euch dann bescheid.



//edit

meine kassette, und kettenblatt sind verschlissen kette spring nur noch. könntet ihr mir was empfehlen? hammerschmidt passt nicht  keine iscg aufnahme
ps: bin ein schwerer kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (6. März 2010)

Rein optisch gefällt mir die Boxxer auch gut im VFR.Welche Gabel war da vorher drin? Hat die Boxxer da soviel mehr Einbauhöhe? Im Vergleich zur Totem wärs ja kein Problem.Mit einem flacheren Steuersatz könnte man nochmal ein paar Millimeter gewinnen falls es so nicht passt.


----------



## ruFFa (6. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Rein optisch gefällt mir die Boxxer auch gut im VFR.Welche Gabel war da vorher drin? Hat die Boxxer da soviel mehr Einbauhöhe? Im Vergleich zur Totem wärs ja kein Problem.Mit einem flacheren Steuersatz könnte man nochmal ein paar Millimeter gewinnen falls es so nicht passt.



winter 08. 





bomber 55, schon um einiges länger die boxxer. habe den flacheren auch doch vorne find ich die höhe jetzt ok hinten ist er nur 2,5 cm hoch gekommen aber der dämpfer ist ziemlich weich für mich. dadurch kommts dann wieder etwas runter.

//edit
also der alte dämpfer x-fusion rpv hatte eine einbaulänge von 190mm und der "neue" x-fusion vector dh2 215mm.


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

nochmal kurz zum produktionsstandort.
die fullies kommen aus der gleichen fabrik wie rocky mountain, kona, lapierre (?) etc. pp.

www.caribou-bike.com

wie gesagt, für mich völlig ok.

finds jedoch nicht gut, dass "made in in germany" suggeriert wird und dann is es nicht so. aber wat solls. irgendwie is bei dem laden eh einiges im argen....

(quelle nenn ich jetzt mal nicht, aber ist 100% sicher)


----------



## Reese23 (6. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nochmal kurz zum produktionsstandort.
> die fullies kommen aus der gleichen fabrik wie rocky mountain, kona, lapierre (?) etc. pp.
> 
> www.caribou-bike.com
> ...



Ich war bisher eigentlich der Meinung der Kram wird in Deutschland geschweißt und nur die Rohrsätze kommen zwecks Hydroforming aus Übersee?!


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

dem ist aber nicht so. macht eigentlich auch keinen großen sinn.
es ist wie oben gepostet...


----------



## warpax (6. März 2010)

Man, da hast Du ja jetzt eine Tour durch alle Votec-Threads hinter Dir. Ohne Quelle oder andere Beweise ist das allerdings eine reine Behauptung. Die hat mir gegenüber vorher schonmal ein User namens bassrocker genauso getätigt. Der hat mir sogar Fotos von der Produktion versprochen, die kamen dann aber irgendwie doch nie an. Warum sollte man also Dir jetzt mehr glauben? 

Und was ist sonst noch da im Argen? Ich mag keine Andeutungen, die dann einfach nur so kleben bleiben sollen, ohne daß da was Konkretes ist.


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

He ibislover,

leider fehlen mir die Beweise...du postest das nun schon im 2 fred.

Schenk uns doch deine Gunst und stelle deine Behauptungen unter Beweis, bitte!

und was nach deiner Meinung eh noch im argen bei votec ist interessiert uns alle in beiden freds doch bestimmt sehr!

greetz


----------



## lukabe (6. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher eigentlich der Meinung der Kram wird in Deutschland geschweißt und nur die Rohrsätze kommen zwecks Hydroforming aus Übersee?!



Das dachte ich auch -> hab ich auch grad im andren Thread gepostet.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2010)

Bei den Preisen würde es mich zumindest nicht wundern.

Sollte es stimmen, was ibislover hier behauptet, dann finde ich es eine absolute Frechheit, dass Votec auf Nachfrage mehrmals gesagt hat: "alle Rahmen werden in Deutschland geschweißt - nur die hydroformten Rohre kommen aus Taiwan". 

Dies würde zumindest auch erklären, weshalb das "Handmade in Germany" auf den Rahmen gegen "Made in Germany" getauscht worden ist.

"Handmade in Germany" ist durchaus ein Verkaufsargument, wodurch man sich als Hersteller von der Masse differenzieren möchte.


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## warpax (6. März 2010)

Das wäre es in der Tat. Aber einfach mal unbewiesen eine solche Behauptung in den Raum zu stellen und sich dann zu verdrücken, ist ebenfalls eine Frechheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

*klick*


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

Das wär der Knaller schlechthin...mein anodisiertes CS soll nächste Woche kommen...
auf diese Meldung hin bekomm ich fast gar ein wenig schiss, dass ich nach Öffnen des Umkartons enttäuscht in mir wegsacke, falls ich feststellen muss, dass ich nen nachbehandelten, sprich nachträglich anodisierten  `09er rahmen zugeschickt bekommen hab...

da müsst ich dann wohl wirklich direkt zu meiner advo-card greifen...


----------



## ruFFa (6. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Das wär der Knaller schlechthin...mein anodisiertes CS soll nächste Woche kommen...
> auf diese Meldung hin bekomm ich fast gar ein wenig schiss, dass ich nach Öffnen des Umkartons enttäuscht in mir wegsacke, falls ich feststellen muss, dass ich nen nachbehandelten, sprich nachträglich anodisierten  `09er rahmen zugeschickt bekommen hab...
> 
> da müsst ich dann wohl wirklich direkt zu meiner advo-card greifen...




meine vermutung nachbehandelt wird da nichts! wäre doch viel zu aufwändig!


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

stimmt auch wieder...am cs ist schließlich an der geo nix verändert worden zu vergangenem jahr.

wohers kommt ist egal, solange mal ehrlich dazu steht und die quali stimmt...


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2010)

die hamm wirklich ein 09er bike verschickt! herr rose hat angerufen. oh man!!
immerhin steht das angebot dieses zu fahren bis die 10er rahmen fertig sind und dann wird der rahmen getauscht. was allerdings noch dauern kann, da erst nächste woche die produktion anlaufen soll. bis die dann da sind...


----------



## bobtailoner (6. März 2010)

Kurze Frage in die Runde.
welches Sattelstützenmaß hat das ´10er v.sx!?


----------



## Centi (6. März 2010)

31,6


----------



## Joschi3100 (7. März 2010)

Hi,

Zum Thema Made in Germany:

Die in Übersee geformten Rohre werden bei Votec in Wenden handgeschweißt, das habe ich auf einer persönlichen "Werksführung" selber sehen dürfen. Alle Rahmenteile kamen bis zur Hydroforming-Modewelle von Zulieferern aus der Region. Seit dem hydrogeformte Rore verbaut werden kommen diese wohl aus Übersee, da das hier in Deutschland zu teuer ist. Der Rahmen wird allerdings in Deutschland (Wenden) zusammengebaut (geschweißt).

Grüße
Joschi


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Zum Thema Made in Germany:
> 
> ...


uiuiui... darf man fragen wann du die führung hattest?
am samstag hat man mir nämlich an der hotline erzählt, das die bikes (fillies) in asien geferigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (8. März 2010)

Die erste vor zwei Jahren, in der alten Fabrik (Freudenberg) und dann nochmal eine letztes jahr am Votec Day in der neuen Fabrik (Wenden).

Gruß

joschi


----------



## bobtailoner (8. März 2010)

Hat irgendwer schon ein 201oer?
Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren wie der Rahmen in Gr. L ausschaut.

â¬:Hat sich erledigt. Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Reese23 (8. März 2010)

Hättest du das Thema wenigstens eine Seite nach hinten gelesen dürfte dir klar sein dass die 2010er grad mal angefangen werden zu bauen aktuell...


----------



## bobtailoner (8. März 2010)

yep, wollte gerad editieren. 
Werd dem Thread nun etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit spendieren!


----------



## Reese23 (8. März 2010)

Sehr löblich...  Ne wie gesagt, wird noch min 3 Wochen dauern denke ich.


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2010)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wäre schön, wenn du dein Bike dann mal wiegen könntest bevor du es ausschlachtest!
> Wäre echt interessant wieviel ein schwarz anodisiertes V.SX wiegt.
> ...


mit 2009er rahmen, ohne pedale in L/50cm, anodisiert, genau 12,8kg.
2010er gewicht wird wohl ein tacken höher sein.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2010)

BITTE Fotos!


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2010)

vom gewicht oder vom bike?
die waage habe ich abgelichtet, das bike ist schon zum teil umgebaut.
gewichtsfoto poste ich nachher...


----------



## Randon (11. März 2010)

ich habe am dienstag aus sehr sicherer quelle erfahren, dass jetzt die 2010er vsx rahmen da sind. vielleicht verkürzen sich ja dann auch die wartezeiten. wäre zu hoffen.


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2010)




----------



## bobtailoner (11. März 2010)

nice!
Könntest du bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein Foto von der Seite machen?!
Und hack doch mal eine Partslist rein.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. März 2010)

@ibislover - geilomat - leider wird mein 2010-er mit Hammerschmidt wohl um die 13,6-13,8 wiegen - aber mal schauen, wo es hinterher noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Vielleicht sollte ich gleich mal statt 203-er Scheiben, 120-er ranschrauben


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2010)

vom origanlen zustand habe kein bild mehr.
teilumbaustatus anbei...






zielgewicht ist inklusive pedale <= 14,5kg. was selbst mit dem hope moto v2 kein problem werden sollte.


----------



## bobtailoner (11. März 2010)

Oh ja, wenn ich das so sehe bekomme ich immer mehr Lust auf das v.sx
Schaut auch in Gr.L wirklich noch sehr ansehnlich aus


----------



## Randon (12. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße: ich bin 179cm groß, Schrittlänge 81-82cm. Laut Votec Rahmenfinder die Größe M. Was mich etwas verunsichert: bei Schrittlänge 80cm empfehlen die schon die S. Fallen die Rahmen so groß aus? Auf den Bildern von IBISLOVER die L Version wirkt irgerndwie auch recht riesig! Ich möcht aber eher ein wendiges kurzes Bike.

Als ich mir 2008 ein Specialized Enduro gekauft hatte wurde ich beim Händler mit der Bodyscanmethode vermessen: Ergebnis genau zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L (hab dann aber doch das M genommen) Und jetzt bei Votec ginge ja fast die Größe S. Macht mich jetzt echt unsicher die Sache - nix ist schlimmer als die falsche Rahmengröße.

Wäre sehr dankbar für ne schnelle Info vom "Verbraucher" zu dem Thema. Danke

PS: habe bisher alle meine Bikes in M gekauft


----------



## armor (12. März 2010)

@ibislover: schönes bike, auch wenns ein 09er ist. so kann ich mir ein bild von dem anodisierten rahmen machen...sieht geil aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (12. März 2010)

he, randon...ganz klar das M nehmen! bei 82cm SL sitze beim L zu weit hinterm Tretlager! Und das S ist meines erachtens definitiv viel zu klein!


----------



## ibislover (12. März 2010)

armor schrieb:


> @ibislover: schönes bike, auch wenns ein 09er ist. so kann ich mir ein bild von dem anodisierten rahmen machen...sieht geil aus!!


2010er wird ja nachgeliefert...



armor schrieb:


> he, randon...ganz klar das M nehmen! bei 82cm SL sitze beim L zu weit hinterm Tretlager! Und das S ist meines erachtens definitiv viel zu klein!


du meinst wohl beim S sitzt er zu weit hinterm tretlager!?


----------



## lukabe (12. März 2010)

@ randon: M sollte passen. 
Hab auch ne Schrittlänge von 81cm, bin aber nur 1,74 groß und der M Rahmen passt perfekt.


----------



## Reese23 (12. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße: ich bin 179cm groß, Schrittlänge 81-82cm. Laut Votec Rahmenfinder die Größe M. Was mich etwas verunsichert: bei Schrittlänge 80cm empfehlen die schon die S. Fallen die Rahmen so groß aus? Auf den Bildern von IBISLOVER die L Version wirkt irgerndwie auch recht riesig! Ich möcht aber eher ein wendiges kurzes Bike.
> 
> Als ich mir 2008 ein Specialized Enduro gekauft hatte wurde ich beim Händler mit der Bodyscanmethode vermessen: Ergebnis genau zwischen M und L mit der Tendenz zu L (hab dann aber doch das M genommen) Und jetzt bei Votec ginge ja fast die Größe S. Macht mich jetzt echt unsicher die Sache - nix ist schlimmer als die falsche Rahmengröße.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin 184 und hab auch das M genommen. Ich war in Stuttgart zum probesitzen und da war mir das L viel zu "stelzig" irgendwie. Ich will das Bike als Spaßbike fahren da passt glaube M ganz gut.


----------



## ibislover (12. März 2010)

körpergröße ist doch relativ. die schrittlänge ist ein viel wichtigeres maß!
für mich mit 185cm körpergröße und 92cm schrittlänge ist das L gerade noch so in ordnung. leider ist der rahmen ja auch sehr kurz.

das stelzige aussehen des bikes kommt vom wickel der fotografie. in ein paar tagen gibt es mal "realistischere" fotos.


----------



## Reese23 (12. März 2010)

Hab ne Schrittlänge von 85 wenn ich nicht irre... ich meinte mit stelzig nicht dein Foto sondern das gesamt Bike vom aussehen und vom fahren her in Stuttgart...


----------



## ibislover (12. März 2010)

naja, eine richtige testfahrt war das ja wohl nicht, oder?

und stelzig, wenn das rad die richtige größe hat, kann ja auch nicht sein.
das sind so ammen märchen die sich hartnäckig halten. viele fahren rahmen zu klein, sitzen auf statt im bike und begründen das mit wenigkeit und "stelzig".
ein rad wirkt "stelzig" bzw. kippelig, wenn das tretlager extrem hoch ist und du mit wenig sag fährst.
aber so hohe tretlager gibt heutzutage gar nicht mehr und mit ohne sag oder zumindest äußerst geringen zu fahren macht man ja eigentlich auch nicht.

erklär doch mal was du mit stelzig meinst!?

vom aussehen her? versteh ich auch nicht. stellst ein M und ein L nebeneinander, ist das L minimal größer.
tretlager ist ja gleich hoch, die front ist gleich hoch, deine sitzposition ist gleich hoch (nur mit weniger stütze). es ist nur nen tacken länger, aber sonst auch nix.

man fährt aber nicht automatich besser auf einem kleineren rahmen, denn der sollte zuallererst zu körpergröße passen.
aber das ist ein endloses thema das hier 500mal pro woche im forum diskutiert wird.

soll jetzt kein angriff sein, denn jeder soll fahren was er möchte, nur machen viele aussagen keinen sinn und der begriff "stelzig" schon mal gleich gar nicht, da er sich ja nicht wirklich begründen lässt.

klar, für dich mit 85cm SL ist das M wohl die bessere wahl, schon allein aufgrund der besseren schrittfreiheit.


----------



## µ_d (12. März 2010)

wie unterscheidet sich eigentlich der 09er rahmen vom 10er?
gruß,
µ_d


----------



## ibislover (12. März 2010)

das kannst du ganz einfach selber rausfinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (12. März 2010)

...dann sag doch mal einen passenden Begriff für "es fühlt sich irgendwie zu groß an"...!
Ich fahre mein Cannondale Rize in L und das fühlt sich auch stelzig an wenns mal etwas technischer wird. Die beiden Bikes kann man zwar nicht direkt vergleichen aber ich wollte eben ein sehr verspieltes Bike haben das AUF KEINEN FALL zu groß ist am Ende, klar ist natürlich das es passen sollte und nicht gleich klein auch gut bedeutet. Sicher ist aber das etwas zu groß beschi$en ist.

Wie ist das eigentlich, mal gesetzt dem Fall der M Rahmen ist wirklich zu klein wenn ich mal ne Stunde damit umher gefahren bin... gilt da das Widerrufsrecht und man kann ggf. auf einen größeren Rahmen wechseln?


----------



## ibislover (12. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...dann sag doch mal einen passenden Begriff für "es fühlt sich irgendwie zu groß an"...!
> Ich fahre mein Cannondale Rize in L und das fühlt sich auch stelzig an wenns mal etwas technischer wird. Die beiden Bikes kann man zwar nicht direkt vergleichen aber ich wollte eben ein sehr verspieltes Bike haben das AUF KEINEN FALL zu groß ist am Ende, klar ist natürlich das es passen sollte und nicht gleich klein auch gut bedeutet. Sicher ist aber das etwas zu groß beschi$en ist...


ich meinte ja auch nur, dass ein vermeindlich etwas zu großer rahmen evtl. doch passen kann und sich nachher sogar besser fährt.
mein letzter war ein 21" / 53cm turner rahmen. davor hatte ich einen in der ähnlichen größe wie das v.sx (speci enduro). das turner fühlte sich lang nicht so groß an wie es sich ließt und war um welten besser im handling. mal schauen...
sobald das neue rfx da ist, wird es auch wieder ein solcher "rieße".


Reese23 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, mal gesetzt dem Fall der M Rahmen ist wirklich zu klein wenn ich mal ne Stunde damit umher gefahren bin... gilt da das Widerrufsrecht und man kann ggf. auf einen größeren Rahmen wechseln?


das ist mal ne gute frage! wär mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Reese23 (12. März 2010)

Ich war eigentlich immer der Meinung ein M wäre für mich zu klein aber ich bin bevor ich das V.SX bestellt hab eine Torque in M und L, ein Enduro in M und L und eben das V.SX in M und L probe gefahren und alle haben mir in M besser gefallen als in L... das Cannondale hingegen hab ich in L gekauft  und wäre heut froh drüber ich hätte es auch in M genommen.


----------



## _mike_ (12. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, mal gesetzt dem Fall der M Rahmen ist wirklich zu klein wenn ich mal ne Stunde damit umher gefahren bin... gilt da das Widerrufsrecht und man kann ggf. auf einen größeren Rahmen wechseln?



Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das das nur bei Standardbikes geht, aber nicht wenn du ein Custom Bike über den Konfigurator bestellt hast. 
Drum bin ich mir ja auch immer noch nicht sicher ob ich das VFR in S oder M nehmen soll. Hab mal nach Stuttgart geschrieben welche Größe das dort ausgestellte V.FR.


----------



## ibislover (13. März 2010)

ausbaustufe I.
14,58kg.

getauscht wird rahmen gegen 2010, was ein paar mehr bringen wird.



















sorry, meine kamera ist langsam echt am abnippeln...


----------



## Reese23 (13. März 2010)

Alter, wie lang sind den deine Beine???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (13. März 2010)

sieht krass aus, ich weiß.
aber ich bekomm das mit fotos nie so hin. 

sl 92cm bei 185cm.


----------



## ron-1 (13. März 2010)

Hi Leuts, 
paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Schmuckstück...

Gewicht 14,3 kg 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/27272


----------



## ChrisPi (13. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Alter, wie lang sind den deine Beine???



Nicht nur die Beine,auch der Lenker ist weit aufgetürmt und noch viel Rise dazu... schaut aus wie ein Bike für 2,50m Menschen.Ansonsten aber schön aufgebaut!


----------



## ibislover (13. März 2010)

naja, wie ich sagte, ich habe lange beine.
so habe ich 2cm sattelüberhöhung, ohne spacer wären es 4,5cm (griffe zu sattel).
glaubt mir, nach 16 jahren mtb weiß ich was ich tue. 

aber auf bilder sieht es schon immer etwas eigenartig aus. bekomme es nicht hin dass es annährend dem "originalen" erscheinungsbild entspricht.


----------



## iNSANE! (14. März 2010)

Warum holst du dir noch nen 2010er Rahmen?
Wie klettert das Rad mit der nicht-absenk Lyrik? (Zumal du ja auch noch nen Spacer Turm hast) ?

P.S. Ich denke ich mach nen vollintegrierten 1.5 reducer Steuersatz rein, um vorne tiefer zu kommen.


----------



## ibislover (14. März 2010)

den hol ich mir nicht, den bekomme ich.
ich habe nen 2010er bestellt und nen 2009er geliefert bekommen. darf den fahren bis der 10er fertig ist.

an steieln rampen fehlt ne absenkung wenn du nicht genug schwung hast. aber sonst, kein problem.
das steuerrohr ist sehr kurz, daher ist viel druck auf dem vr.
ohne spacer ging gar nicht. da würde ich draufsitzen wie auf ner CC rennfeile.
selbst im stehen, oder gerade da wäre die front zu tief. der L könnte definiv ein 145 bis 150mm steuerrohr vertragen.
das hat alles hand und fuß, auch wenn es auf bilder die von mir auch noch schlecht fotografiert sind, etwas komisch aussieht. in live sieht das alles gar nicht so schlimm aus! 

was für eine rahmengröße bei welcher schrittlänge und körpergröße fährst du?
legst du strecke mit korrekt ausgezogene stütze zurück?

greetz


----------



## iNSANE! (15. März 2010)

Bin 1.88m groß, Beinlänge kenn ich nicht genau. Nehme L. Werde die Stütze schon korrekt ausfahren. Spacer einen unter dem Vorbau - aber das muss ich ausprobieren.
Bin ja eine XC Feile gewöhnt, und von dem her ist Überhöhung okay. Für bergab ist der Sattel dann ohnehin unten. 

Alles wird gut...  Ich freu mich auf das Ding. Heute ist übrigens "Mitte März" - und es ist Montag. Vielleicht entstehen heute SXs.

Gruß!


----------



## rafa210 (15. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle die ihr Bike schon haben.

Hab vor 2 Wochen mit Herrn Rose telefoniert..

Alle Teile sind da.. bis auf die Hammerschmidt..

Also Bestellung ändern oder noch 2-3Wochen warten..

Ich warte noch 

Grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (15. März 2010)

Klingt gut. Die KW14, die mein Liefertermin ist, warte ich aber allemal noch ab 
Das Wetter lädt eh noch nicht in die Berge ein  - zumindest zum radeln.


----------



## strippenzieher (15. März 2010)

@Reese23 
warst in Stuttgart echt das VSX in L fahren oder das VXM in L 
15.2. wa ich vor Ort und da gabs nur ein VXM in L was schon recht gut war doch ein VSX in L würde ich gerne in L fahren.
Hab meine Handynummer hinterlassen wenn ein VSX in L vorhanden ist doch bis heut kein anruf
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. März 2010)

war am 16.02. dort und es gab keines in L.
wo kommst den her? hier steht ein v.sx in L.


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

rafa210 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle die ihr Bike schon haben.
> 
> Hab vor 2 Wochen mit Herrn Rose telefoniert..
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich hab ein V.SX mit HS bestellt und heute ein Anruf aus der Werkstatt bekommen das mein Bike gerade (heute Mittag) aufgebaut wird...


----------



## strippenzieher (15. März 2010)

@ibislover
Karlsruhe (Städtisches Klinkium)


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> @Reese23
> warst in Stuttgart echt das VSX in L fahren oder das VXM in L
> 15.2. wa ich vor Ort und da gabs nur ein VXM in L was schon recht gut war doch ein VSX in L würde ich gerne in L fahren.
> Hab meine Handynummer hinterlassen wenn ein VSX in L vorhanden ist doch bis heut kein anruf
> ciao



Ich war am 07. Januar dort und da war ein Kundenbike in L und ein Vorführbike in M. Nach etwas Diskussion durfte ich das Kundenbike in L auch mal Probefahren kurz.


----------



## Randon (15. März 2010)

heute am briefkasten: der votec katalog 2010 war drin. schön gemacht aus gestalterischer sicht, leider m.m.n. wenig informativ. aber schön gemacht...

ich hab in einem anderen thread eine behauptung gelesen der vsx hinterbau soll nur 150mm federweg haben. votec schreibt aber doch: "Federwege von min. 160mm, eingebettet in eine grundsolide Rahmenkonstruktion verführen regelrecht dazu, es bei der Abfahrt so richtig krachen zu lassen."

ich hoffe die votec angabe ist die richtige, und nicht nur "theoretisch" sondern dass das vsx echte 160mm nutzbaren federweg am heck hat. kann da jemand ein statement abgeben.

und noch eine bitte: wäre schön wenn jemand, der schon glücklicher besitzer eines 09er oder 10er vsx ist, mal bitte das rahmenteil wo der dämpfer durchgeführt wird aus der nähe fotografieren könnte. ist das eigentlich ein dickes schmide/frästeil oder eher dünnwandiges material?

mfg


----------



## Reese23 (15. März 2010)

... die gleichen Bedenken wegen der Durchführung und vor allem wegen der Wippe hatte ich auch. Als ich in Stuttgart war und mir das ganze angekuckt hab war der Eindruck aber sofort weg. Auf den Bildern kommt das gar nicht so rüber wie schön das alles gearbeitet ist und wie "massiv" die Teile doch eigentlich sind...


----------



## rafa210 (15. März 2010)

@Reese23

Dann passt das mit 2-3 wochen ja ganz gut.

Hab den Anruf aber noch nicht bekommen :-(

Abwarten

Das Wetter ist nicht prall - aber wer will nicht auf sein Bike wenn er schon 8 Wochen wartet - egal bei welchem Wetter ;-)


----------



## ibislover (16. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> heute am briefkasten: der votec katalog 2010 war drin. schön gemacht aus gestalterischer sicht, leider m.m.n. wenig informativ. aber schön gemacht...
> 
> ich hab in einem anderen thread eine behauptung gelesen der vsx hinterbau soll nur 150mm federweg haben. votec schreibt aber doch: "Federwege von min. 160mm, eingebettet in eine grundsolide Rahmenkonstruktion verführen regelrecht dazu, es bei der Abfahrt so richtig krachen zu lassen."
> 
> ...


ich behaupte er hat 167,5mm. und nun?

das yoke der am hinterbau (da wo der dämpfer befestigt ist) ist der letzte teil am rahmen der mir sorgen machen würde. da ist mehr als genug material.
auf die haltbarkeit der ketten- und sitzstreben bin ich eher gespannt, denn die sind schon echt zierlich.
ob das beim 2010er auch noch so ist, werde ich aber erst in 1-3 wochen sehen, wenn der tauschrahmen kommt.


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und auf dem Weg in unseren Shop nach Stuttgart.*

 

Auf den Tag 6 Wochen seit meiner Änderung auf Modell 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. März 2010)

coole sache!
hoffentlich ist es auch ein 10er.


----------



## Reese23 (16. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> coole sache!
> hoffentlich ist es auch ein 10er.



Wenn die HammerSchmidt fehlt würde das glaube auffallen... die passt ja an die 09er nicht dran.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> *Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> Ihr Votec-Bike ist fertig montiert und auf dem Weg in unseren Shop nach Stuttgart.*
> 
> ...



Warum nach Stuttgart? Hast Du es Dir nicht nach Hause liefern lassen?


----------



## KTM-Tod (17. März 2010)

Ich habe 83cm Schrittlänge und 1,78m und hatte voriges Jahr das V.SX in größe L ausgiebig testen können. Mir war die Sitzposition zu gestreckt. Ich habe mir daher vor 2 Wochen eins in Größe M bestellt.


----------



## Reese23 (17. März 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Warum nach Stuttgart? Hast Du es Dir nicht nach Hause liefern lassen?



Ne, ich wollte es in Stuttgart abholen. Ich wohne nicht sehr weit weg und schaue mir bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das V.FR an. 

Hab grad mit Herr Diepen aus dem Shop in Stuttgart telefoniert, am Freitag Mittag hole ich es ab.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. März 2010)

Geil! Gratuliere und tu bitte GANZ schnell Fotos hierher, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (17. März 2010)

LOGISCH , sobald ich daheim bin gibts Fotos... wird dann wohl das erste mit HammerSchmidt sein oder?


----------



## rafa210 (18. März 2010)

JUHU - es ist unterwegs!!


----------



## Big Lutz (18. März 2010)

Hallo, heute ist mein V.SX fast ohne Vorankündigung angekommen. Ich hatte nachgefragt wann es denn kommt und die telefonische Auskunft war "es trifft heute ein".


----------



## iNSANE! (18. März 2010)

Wow...jetzt geht's ja Schlag auf Schlag - ich hoffe die melden sich vorher. Will per Nachnahme bezahlen - da muss ich vorher doch mal auf die Bank


----------



## thomas.h (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
besitzt jemand das VSX und wohnt grob gesehen in Süddeutschland/Alpennähe? Und würde dieser jemand mich für ein Bierchen mit seinem Rad einen Runde drehen lassen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Centi (19. März 2010)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Hallo, heute ist mein V.SX fast ohne Vorankündigung angekommen. Ich hatte nachgefragt wann es denn kommt und die telefonische Auskunft war "es trifft heute ein".



*Hallo,*

*herzlichen Glückwunsch!* Schönes Teil.

Hätte da mal eine Bitte, wäre es Dir möglich einen Schnappschuß vom rechten hinteren Ausfallende zu machen (Steckachsensystem). Auf dem Bild des einzelnen Rahmen im Votec-Katalog sieht es aus wie normal dünne Ausfallenden bei dennen nur ein Loch ohne Gewinde ist.

Müsste aber doch dicker und mit Gewinde sein? Vielen Dank im Voaraus.

*Bikende Grüße*

Christian


----------



## ibislover (19. März 2010)

natürlich ist da eine gewinde drin, wie solls denn sonst funktionieren!?
im katalog ist das wohl der retusche zum opfer gefallen.


----------



## Centi (19. März 2010)

Na das ist mir auch klar, dass da ein Gewinde drin sein muss.

Würde nur einfach gerne sehen wie das dann in orischinale aussieht.


----------



## strippenzieher (19. März 2010)

hallo 
habe kein VSX
aber aus interesse frage ich passt den ein anderer Dämpfer als der DTSwiss und Fox hinein
thx


----------



## Big Lutz (19. März 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> 
> *herzlichen Glückwunsch!* Schönes Teil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album eingestellt. Vielleicht hilft das weiter. 
Habe gestern gleich erst mal die Schaltzüge gekürtz (waren megalang) und alle Scheuerstellen am Rahmen Pads abgeklebt. Nun will mir noch einen Spritzschutz für den Dämfer basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (19. März 2010)

Hallo an alle die schon ein 2010er V.SX haben.

Habe heute mein SX in Stuttgart abgeholt, alles Top soweit. Hab dann vorhin daheim gleich mal einen kurzen Service an der Lyric gemacht (ölmengen kontrolliert etc.) und bei der weiteren Kontrolle ist mir aufgefallen das die untere Buchse wo der Fox Dämpfer in die Kettenstrebe aufgehängt ist etwas Spiel hat das es sogar leicht anschlägt wenn man den Rahmen auf und ab hebt.

Gibt des da bei euch auch leichte Spiel? Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen könnte... 

Bilder kommen in Kürze auch noch.


----------



## Erroll (19. März 2010)

Ich habe zwar kein 2010er SX aber, aber bei meinem 2009er ist das mit der Buchse nicht so. Konnte dort bis jetzt kein merkliches Spiel feststellen.


----------



## Reese23 (20. März 2010)

Hier wie versprochen noch paar Bilder:














Mehr Bilder gibts HIER.


----------



## armor (20. März 2010)

geiles v.sx


----------



## ChrisPi (20. März 2010)

Gefällt mir auch top,alles schön passend abgestimmt,farblich wie technisch 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## lukabe (20. März 2010)

Fett


----------



## Centi (20. März 2010)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album eingestellt. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.
> Habe gestern gleich erst mal die Schaltzüge gekürtz (waren megalang) und alle Scheuerstellen am Rahmen Pads abgeklebt. Nun will mir noch einen Spritzschutz für den Dämfer basteln.



Vielen DANK! Das wollte ich sehen.


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> hallo
> habe kein VSX
> aber aus interesse frage ich passt den ein anderer Dämpfer als der DTSwiss und Fox hinein
> thx


nur einer der ähnliche abmessungen hat und keinen piggy, kein coil ist und auch keiner mit dickerem "kolben".
alles seeeeeeeehr eng. was ein bisschen schade ist.

komme gerade von der ersten größeren runde mi dem v.sx und schreibe nachher mal ein paar worte. gute wie nicht so gute.


----------



## Reese23 (20. März 2010)

War heute auch mal ne längere Tour machen - leider am Ende bei Regen.  War zwar nicht die krasse Endurotour aber zum "warm werden" mit dem Bike ganz ok...

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das der Hinterbau recht zäh läuft. Wie ist das bei euch? Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr das Teil?

Die Lyrik ist eine klasse für sich, wenn auch noch nicht 100% fertig eingestellt und vor allem noch nicht eingefahren... werd wohl ne weichere Feder reintun müssen da sie mir noch nicht sanft genug anspricht. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich über die Druckstufe auch noch was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (20. März 2010)

war auch mein eindruck heute. wollte mal den dämpfer ausbauen und nachsehen ob es an ihm liegt oder am hinterbau. bloß das ding rausbekommen ist ne sache für sich. habs dann mal gelassen... der obere bolzen ist aber verbogen reingeschraubt. auch geil!
außerdem waren beide gewinde der befestigungen des dämpfers voller metallspäne. noch besser!

die "beulige" ausdehnung des hinterbaus auf höhe der letzten befestigung von schaltkabel und bremsschlauchs ist auch ein klasse anschlagspunkt für schuhe mit größe 45. naja, nur ab und an, aber der rahmen wird da leiden...

auch die zugführung ist wirklich nicht optimal. die züge verlaufen am hinterbau genau da lang wo sie am meisten gestaucht werden und sehr viel bewegung haben.
verlauf am unterrohr (oben oder unten) und dann entlang der kettenstreben wäre wesentlich elegnater und mit weniger scheuern zu realisieren. und warum die ab werk so ewig lang sind, muss mir auch mal einer erklären.

ansonsten bin ich heute mit 30% sag gefahren. bei 50-60cm drops hat es schon den o-ring vom kolben gefegt. habt die landung schon hart ausfallen lassen um mal zu sehen was der hinterbau macht. "klonk" gab es aber keinen.
wenig mittleren federweg (durchrauschen), was aber erst nach ausgiebigeren testfahrten genauer gesagt werden kann. evtl. muss man dann auf ne kleine luftkammer umsteigen. mehr möglichkeiten hat man ja leider nciht, weil kein anderer dämpfer reinpasst.

geo, handling und generelles feeling waren super und ohne tadel.
die lyrik ging auch richtig gut und das obwohl ich noch nicht auf mcdh umgebaut hab.

war heute 3 std unterwegs. die erste stunde in einem "wasserlauf"  der mit gut gefälle durch den wald läuft, durchsetzt mit steinen bis handballgröße. 900m lang un idel zum abstimmen des bikes und ausprobieren/vergleichen von setups. 2 kleinere sprünge sind auch drin und ein ca. 150m langer, moderater wurzelteppich.
dann ne stunde auf den haustrails und dann nochmal auf die "setupteststrecke".

@reese
hast du den dämpfer schonmal rausgebaut um zu schauen ob der hinterbau schwer geht?

spiel hat mein momentan 09er hinterbau auch ein wenig. allerdings konnte ich noch nicht orten wo es herkommt. schrauben sind alle fest und auch die ck hinterradnabe, bei der ich die achse draußen hatte und bei der man das spiel einstellen muss, ist es nicht. da passt alles. gleiches "klackern" habe ich mit der DT und der Hope hinterradnabe auch.


----------



## Reese23 (20. März 2010)

Also ich hatte den Dämpfer heute draußen. Beide Schrauben haben ordentlich Metallspäne abgeworfen beim rausdrehen... sah schon übel aus auf den ersten Blick.
Das klackern kam bei mir von dem Spiel zwischen unterer Schraube mit der der Dämpfer an die Schwinge geschraubt ist und der Dämpferbuchse. Seit ich das ganze dann komplett gefettet hab ist Ruhe. Ob das Spiel was macht wird sich zeigen, viel mehr als die Dämpferbuchse kann nicht ausschlagen da alle anderen Teile unbewegt und fest sind.

Der Hinterbau lief nicht zu 100% sauber als der Dämpfer draußen war, hatte aber leider zu wenig Zeit um das ganze komplett zu zerlegen. Zumal die Hauptlager ja eh Industriegelagert sind und fetten etc. wenig bringen würde... Werd das ganze jetzt mal bisschen einfahren und dann in paar Wochen mal alles aufmachen.


Werd mich morgen dem Thema SAG etc. noch mal ausgiebig widmen da ich glaube dass mein Dämpfer zu viel Druck hat. Ich hatte trotz härterer Treppenpassage heute noch 1 cm Reserve vom Gummi bis zum Dämpferende. Da der Dämpfer ja von zwei Seiten angelenkt wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass er tendenziell mehr Federweg freigibt als eine übliche Aufhängung. Und dadurch kommt vielleicht auch mein Gefühl vom zähen Hinterbau. Mal sehen.


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ...Da der Dämpfer ja von zwei Seiten angelenkt wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass er tendenziell mehr Federweg freigibt als eine übliche Aufhängung...


nope.

und wie ging der dämpfer bei dir unten raus?
bei mir sitzt der fest und rührt sich auch nach leichten gummihammereinsatz nicht!


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

Der war nicht fest gesessen. Hab oben und unten aufgemacht und ihn nach oben raus bugsiert...


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. März 2010)

lasst den armen Bikes doch erstmal paar km zum einfahren...


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> lasst den armen Bikes doch erstmal paar km zum einfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (21. März 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> lasst den armen Bikes doch erstmal paar km zum einfahren...



ich habe die erfahrung gemacht (ausnahmslos bei allen bikes die ich bisher hatte) dass es besser ist das ding erstmal zu zerlegen, anständig zu fetten und SAUBER zu montieren. Leider! das dauert dann aber auch einen ganzen tag den ein händler oder der monteur im werk natürlich nicht hat.

aber danach gehen die räder erst mal richtig.

noch ne andere frage: hat schon jemand in sachsen ein 10er v.sx ein 09er ginge auch. ich würd mir das rad mal live und in farbe ansehen und auch gern mal drauf sitzen bevor ich mir eins im konfigurator bestelle.

gebe demjenigen gerne eins zwei drei vier bier dafür aus. gerne auch isotonisches oder so...


----------



## Organspänder (21. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> die "beulige" ausdehnung des hinterbaus auf höhe der letzten befestigung von schaltkabel und bremsschlauchs ist auch ein klasse anschlagspunkt für schuhe mit größe 45. naja, nur ab und an, aber der rahmen wird da leiden...



Meiner einer hat Schuhgröße 47-48 besteht da dieses Problem evtl. auch? oder kann ich da vieleicht garnicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

Auf dem Foto hier sieht man was er meint:





Leider lässt sich das nicht viel anders machen mit der 135 mm Achse hinten. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie das bei 150er Hinterbauten dann ist...


----------



## beachowsky (21. März 2010)

Hallo,
hat jmd von euch schon versucht nen dhx zu montieren.
Bei fusion passt das ganze anscheinend.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie das bei 150er Hinterbauten dann ist...



Unkritisch - wird ja deshalb normal mit 83er BB kombiniert.


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der DHX in das Loch passt...


----------



## Reese23 (21. März 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Unkritisch - wird ja deshalb normal mit 83er BB kombiniert.



 Recht hast du natürlich, hab ich nicht dran gedacht...


----------



## Erroll (21. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der DHX in das Loch passt...



Der passt auch nicht durch! Dafür ist die Öffnung des Durchgangs am Sattelrohr viel zu klein. Außerdem ist die Position des Dämpfers wie auf dem Bild extrem ungünstig. Wie komme ich da während der Fahrt an den Propedal Hebel?


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

beachowsky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jmd von euch schon versucht nen dhx zu montieren.
> Bei fusion passt das ganze anscheinend.


mal davon abgesehen dass das ein terminator ist, solltest dir die hinterbauten des freaks, das mit dem v.sx vergleichbar ist, mal genau anschauen.
dann wirste schnell die unterschiede sehen und warum das auf keinen fall geht.
aber da muss man halt selber mal ein wenig schauen...

*EDIT*
du hast doch die antwort schon in deinem album...


----------



## strippenzieher (21. März 2010)

hallo
ist jemand so nett aus Karlsruhe und lässt mich mal auf seinem VSX in L platz nehmen 
denn bis ein VSX im Stuttgarter Shop steht vergehen noch Monate

big thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (21. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen dass das ein terminator ist, solltest dir die hinterbauten des freaks, das mit dem v.sx vergleichbar ist, mal genau anschauen.
> dann wirste schnell die unterschiede sehen und warum das auf keinen fall geht.
> aber da muss man halt selber mal ein wenig schauen...
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt schon. aber die bauen den dämpfer "falschrum" ein! und wenn ich die maße der rahmen und dämpfer im cad vergleiche fehlen da 1,5mm.
hat zufällig jmd aus dem raum stgt nen dhx air bl 200/57 rumliegen zu testzwecken?


----------



## ibislover (21. März 2010)

und jetzt denk nochmal scharf nach warum auch das nicht geht!?
wie eng liegt denn der kolben an der schwinge in richtung tretlager an, na? 

CAD? die aufnahmen der dämpfer sind bei freak (ex) und vsx völlig unterschiedlich. such doch mal nach bildern!


----------



## beachowsky (21. März 2010)

ne hat sich erst mal erledigt! hab nen dhx in meiner einbaulänge gefunden und werd morgen mal ne runde basteln!


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ist mir aufgefallen das die untere Buchse wo der Fox Dämpfer in die Kettenstrebe aufgehängt ist etwas Spiel hat das es sogar leicht anschlägt wenn man den Rahmen auf und ab hebt.



Habe eben wegen der Sache mal mit der Technik bei Votec telefoniert... da wusste man sofort Bescheid.
Es ist so dass für die beiden Dämpfer-Varianten zwei unterschiedliche Schrauben einsetzt werden da sich die Buchsen von DT zu Fox unterscheiden. Höchstwahrscheinlich hab ich eine DT Schraube in Verbindung mit dem Fox Dämpfer bekommen, daher das Spiel.

Eine neue Schraube geht heute per Post raus an mich... 

*EDIT:*
Was mir beim Gabelservice aufgefallen ist hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Die Lyrik hat einen durchgehenden 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft obwohl unten ein 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz drin ist. Folglich wäre es ja kein Problem gewesen zwecks Steifigkeit eine Tapered Gabel einzubauen. Stattdessen ist auf den 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft ein "Scheibe" aufgeschlagen die 1,5 Zoll hat und somit in den Steuersatz passt unten... schade eigentlich!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2010)

Sei doch froh dass es keine tapered Gabel ist - die später mal zu verkaufen ist fast unmöglich, weil noch nicht Standard genug.
Außerdem hast Du so die Möglichkeit einen zero-stack SS zu fahren und so die Front abzusenken - bspw. für mehr Druck oder falls Du mal eine TOTEM reinbauen solltest.

Achja, zum Thema Spiel. Ich hatte schon Fox / Zocchi Dämpfer bei denen die schrottigen Buchsen nach EINER einzigen Fahrt Spiel hatten. Letztlich sind die einfach zu weich. Das einzige was einigermaßen auf Dauer hält sind die durchgehenden Dinger der diversen Tuning Schmieden wie PUSH usw. 

So, und jetzt will ich endlich mein SX


----------



## ibislover (22. März 2010)

werde mir die hier holen.
halten länger und die reibung ist im vergleich zu den originalen fox auch gleich null.
unten muss ich mal noch ausmessen ob da das maß auch passt.


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> werde mir die hier holen.
> halten länger und die reibung ist im vergleich zu den originalen fox auch gleich null.
> unten muss ich mal noch ausmessen ob da das maß auch passt.



Mh, sehen gut aus... schreib mal rein wenn es passen sollte.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2010)

Mal sehen wie ich das bei meinem DT handhaben werde. Der müsste ja zumindest Gelenke haben, um seitliche Last zu nehmen.


----------



## Big Lutz (22. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habe eben wegen der Sache mal mit der Technik bei Votec telefoniert... da wusste man sofort Bescheid.
> Es ist so dass für die beiden Dämpfer-Varianten zwei unterschiedliche Schrauben einsetzt werden da sich die Buchsen von DT zu Fox unterscheiden. Höchstwahrscheinlich hab ich eine DT Schraube in Verbindung mit dem Fox Dämpfer bekommen, daher das Spiel.
> 
> Eine neue Schraube geht heute per Post raus an mich...
> ...



Welche Nummer hast Du da angerufen bei Votec? Ich habe nähmlich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Habe 02762 40051 - 0 angerufen und dann nach der Technik verlangt...


----------



## Joschi3100 (22. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand den *Unterschied *zwischen den beiden *Dt Swiss Dämpfern (XM 180 und M 210)* sagen, die kann man ja nun beide beim V.SX ohne Aufpreis wählen.


???? wie unterscheiden sich beide, die DT Seite ist da nicht gerade informativ.

Gruß Joschi


----------



## ibislover (22. März 2010)

nimm den fox. der ist den aufpreis wert!


----------



## Joschi3100 (22. März 2010)

Ja den hatte ich an meinem letzten bike im sommerurlaub, da ging mir die Einstellungsvielfalt auf den sack. Will einfach nur was simples mit lockout und haltbar soll er sein.


----------



## Erroll (22. März 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> da ging mir die Einstellungsvielfalt auf den sack. Will einfach nur was simples mit lockout und haltbar soll er sein.



Einmal richtig eingestellt und gut ist. Wo ist da das Problem? Vom DT hört man nicht gerade nur Gutes. Meine Wahl wäre auch der Fox.


----------



## ibislover (22. März 2010)

einstellvielfalt?
luftdruck und zugstufe. propedal ist zwar in 3 stufen einstellbar, aber da wirste schnell ein stufe finden die dir passt und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (22. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Habe 02762 40051 - 0 angerufen und dann nach der Technik verlangt...


Danke, werde ich morgen auch gleich mal anrufen.


----------



## iRider (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

könnten die Fahrer von 2010-er M-Rahmen die eine Lyrik Solo Air drin haben mir mal bitte Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Reach und Stack messen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kube (23. März 2010)

Habe mir ein V.SX bestellt, könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie lange momentan ungefähr die Lieferzeiten sind.
Besten Dank


----------



## Alex_F (23. März 2010)

6 wochen maximal wurde mir heute gesagt.

bei standard konfigurationen könnte es schneller gehen


----------



## kube (23. März 2010)

Oh das ging aber schnell, habe mir das 1.1er bestellt mal sehen wie lang es dauert, hoffentlich nicht allzu lang


----------



## Alex_F (23. März 2010)

werds mir auch morgen ordern..bins heute paar meter probegerollt...passt


----------



## kube (23. März 2010)

Welches bestellst du denn??


----------



## Alex_F (23. März 2010)

ich werd mehr oder weniger die basisversion nehmen. dazu die lyrik 2-step..


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Sehr schön, sobald mein V.SX da ist werde ich dann Bilder posten. Wollte mir eigentlich noch die Kindshock dazu bestellen aber irgendwie habe ich das total verpeilt, naja werde mir die dann irgendwann noch dazu kaufen.


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

ruf einfach da an und sag, dass du die noch dazu haben willst.

besser jetzt nochmal 75â¬ aufpreis als dann spÃ¤ter 150..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Ok dann ruf ich da morgen an und bestelle die noch dazu, dann kann ich gleich noch fragen wann das Bike geliefert wird.


----------



## Erroll (24. März 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> ich werd mehr oder weniger die basisversion nehmen. dazu die lyrik 2-step..



Nur by the way.... Die 2-Step gibts nicht mehr bei Votec im Konfigurator.


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

schande über mich...die u-turn meinte ich..absenkbar halt..;-)


----------



## Erroll (24. März 2010)

Dachte ich mir fast.....


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Habe gerade bei Votec angerufen und der Mitarbeiter sagte mir so zwischen 4-6 Wochen dauert das weil die jetzt die rahmen selber Pulverbeschichten, die waren mit der alten Lackierfirma nicht mehr zufrieden. Bin mal gespannt..


----------



## rafa210 (24. März 2010)

So nun auch paar Infos meinerseits.

Letzten Freitag war es auch bei mir soweit uns das V.SX stand vor der Tür.

Nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten überwiegt natürlich die Begeisterung.

Top Verarbeitung, tolles Design, kein knarzen, quietschen etc. ..

Das Fahrwerk muß natürlich noch najustiert werden arbeitet aber jetzt schon super.

Schaltung, Bremsen, die Hammerschidt...   alles Top.

Negatives??

Leider schleift die Kette etwas an der kleinen "Kettenführung" der Hammerschidt wenn sie hinten auf dem obersten Ritzel ist.

Und natütlich die leidige "Spritzschutz Geschichte" ..
Durch die nun fehlenden Bohrungen wird es noch etwas schwieriger etwas zu basteln etc. . Hoffe Votec bringt da mal was auf den Markt.

Alles in einem ein TOP Bike - bergab wie bergauf. 
Macht wirklich Spaß und war definitiv eine gute Kaufentscheidung.

Fotos sind im Album..

Grüße


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Ist der Rahmen in L ?


----------



## ibislover (24. März 2010)

rafa210 schrieb:


> ...Und natütlich die leidige "Spritzschutz Geschichte"...


das macht dem dämpfer nix. einmal im jahr ist eh ein service angesagt.
wenn du was machen willst, mach es *so*. easy as pie.


----------



## Reese23 (24. März 2010)

...schneid´ einen Schlauch auf und bind ihn mit nem Kabelbinder an den Dämpfer. So ist er zumindest vor Steinschlägen geschützt und reich vollkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rafa210 (24. März 2010)

Der Rahmen ist Größe M.

Ja das mit dem Schlauch ist eine Idee, auch wenn sie mir jetzt nicht sooo gut gefällt ;-)

Ich guck mal ob und was man da machen kann oder überhaupt sollte.


----------



## Reese23 (24. März 2010)

Ich stell später mal ein Foto online wie ich es gemacht hab mit dem Schlauch... sieht nicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

so..hab mir meins heute bestellt.

wird so aussehen...allerdings statt der fox die lyrik u-turn und schwarze kurbeln..

edit: bild nicht sichtbar gewesen...siehe weiter unten im thread

perspektive kann durchs weitwinkel verzerrt sein..


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

kommt die lyrik u.turn eigentlich mit ner standard feder oder wird da eine dem körpergewicht entsprechende genommen.

er hat mich diesbezüglich zwar nach meinem gewicht gefragt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob der das auch an votec vermeldet hat.


----------



## Reese23 (24. März 2010)

Votec macht die Lyric nicht auf... die kommt mit Standart Feder.


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

@ Axel F 
Welche Farb Combo haste dir bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

alex bitte..schau mal 3 posts weiter oben..

@reese: thx..sollte man die bei 103kg dann wechseln oder passt das erstmal...mein erstes fully..


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Sorry alex aber ich sehe da kein Bild ..


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

sry..

bei mir ist da nen extern verlinktes bild zu sehen..wahrscheinlich muss man da angemeldet sein.

dann hier nochmal

wie gesagt..kann durchs weitwinkel etwas verzerrt sein..und ich habe ne andere gabel und schwarze kurbeln..


----------



## ChrisPi (24. März 2010)

Erledigt


----------



## Alex_F (24. März 2010)

ja..deswegen hab ich doch nochmal die bilder hier hochgeladen..


----------



## kube (24. März 2010)

Sieht geil aus in weiss, bekomme meins in der 15 KW d.h. in knapp 4 Wochen


----------



## Matsuko (25. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern bekam ich den Anruf von Votec, dass mein VSX heute verschickt wird!  Hatte am 24. Feb. bestellt und somit "nur" 4 Wochen gewartet. Stelle dann Fotos rein. Drück Euch allen die Daumen das Ihr Eure Bikes schnellstmöglich bekommen werdet!

Viele Grüße und Ride on!

M


----------



## Reese23 (25. März 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> alex bitte..schau mal 3 posts weiter oben..
> 
> @reese: thx..sollte man die bei 103kg dann wechseln oder passt das erstmal...mein erstes fully..



Also ich würd mal sagen probiers aus wie es mit dem SAG aussieht und wie weit sie eintaucht auf dem Trail.

Ich bin selbst grad am basteln wegen dem Ansprechverhalten und der Feder. Anscheinend ist es so dass Rock Shox bei der Gewichtsangabe der Federn seeehr viel Spielraum gibt. Die Medium Feder die als Standart verbaut ist, soll für ein Gewicht von 70 - 82 kg passen. Das Gewicht hab ich und die Gabel ist viel zu hart...


----------



## iRider (25. März 2010)

Keiner? 



iRider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnten die Fahrer von 2010-er M-Rahmen die eine Lyrik Solo Air drin haben mir mal bitte Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Reach und Stack messen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## Big Lutz (26. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Also ich würd mal sagen probiers aus wie es mit dem SAG aussieht und wie weit sie eintaucht auf dem Trail.
> 
> Ich bin selbst grad am basteln wegen dem Ansprechverhalten und der Feder. Anscheinend ist es so dass Rock Shox bei der Gewichtsangabe der Federn seeehr viel Spielraum gibt. Die Medium Feder die als Standart verbaut ist, soll für ein Gewicht von 70 - 82 kg passen. Das Gewicht hab ich und die Gabel ist viel zu hart...



Deswegen habe ich diesesmal eine Luftgabel gewählt.
Hast du deine Schraube schon bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. März 2010)

Moin,

also bis gestern war noch nichts in der Post. Bin mal gespannt wann und ob sie kommt.


----------



## Centi (29. März 2010)

Hallo Reese23,

Schraube schon da und kein Spiel mehr? Habe nämlich auch das Spiel! So ein Sch... und bei Votec war schon keiner mehr da.


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

Schraube ist noch immer nicht gekommen (Frechheit  kann ja nicht so schwer sein oder???). Hab auch heute schon wieder telefonisch Druck gemacht weil ich ungern mit dem Spiel richtig ruppiges Gelände unter die Räder nehme... kann mir nicht vorstellen das das den Alu(Opfer)Buchsen gut bekommt.

Ausserdem ist an meiner Hammerschmidt ja noch ein 24er statt einem 22er Kettenblatt montiert und das dazugehörige 22er auch nicht im Lieferumfang. 

Man wollte sich telefonisch melden bei mir aber wie immer kein Rückruf.


----------



## Centi (29. März 2010)

Na Du machst mir Hoffnung! Ich möchte eigentlich gar nicht mit dem Spiel fahren.

Dann werde ich morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.Und wehe...


----------



## Reese23 (29. März 2010)

..passieren kann ja nicht viel. Wenn die an der Strippe hast, sag denen die sollen meinen Kram nicht vergessen.


----------



## Centi (29. März 2010)

Zumindest werde ich mal durklingen lassen, dass meine Geduld nicht so lange anhällt wie die von anderen V.SX Käufern.


----------



## armor (30. März 2010)

Geduld? Hahaha....
Ich warte seit dem 03.02...hab seit gestern 3 Wochen Urlaub und von meinem Bike ist noch nichts in Sicht...

Hier scheint die Sonne und meine Beine rufen: "V.CS...V.CS..."

soviel zum Thema Geduld...

Egal, gestern mein Rohloff HT zerlegt, gesäubert, gefettet und für gut empfunden...dann knüpf ich heut an gestern an und schinde das Cola-Dosen-getriebene Starrteil über die schwäbische Alb...

so long, ihr "Geduldigen"


----------



## Centi (30. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ..passieren kann ja nicht viel. Wenn die an der Strippe hast, sag denen die sollen meinen Kram nicht vergessen.



Also, habe gerade angerufen, die Schrauben sind noch  nicht da! Sollen aber die Tage eintreffen.


----------



## strippenzieher (30. März 2010)

servus
kann mir jemand sagen wie die Farbe heist. Und ob man dia auch 10 ordern kann





thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (30. März 2010)

Mh, das dürfte dann wohl gelb sein. 

Sorry, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen... aber jetzt Spaß bei Seite. Ruf doch mal an und frag wie das gelb aus 2009 heißt den genau das ist es.


----------



## strippenzieher (30. März 2010)

so etwas musste kommen


----------



## Erroll (30. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> so etwas musste kommen



Naja sorry, aber bei der Frage nicht anders zu erwarten oder? Nimms locker! Meint keiner böse!


----------



## strippenzieher (30. März 2010)

ne ne ich hab das amüsant aufgenommen


----------



## Randon (31. März 2010)

also in der aktuellen Farbgalerie ist das nicht mehr drin.
http://www.votec.com/service/farbgalerie.html

und soviel ich weiß kannste alle Bikes in diesen Farben sowie in allen RAL Farben ordern. Ich denke da geht schon was vor allem wenn es das V.SX eh schon mal so gab. Könnte aber die Wartezeit eeeeetwaaaaas verlängern.


----------



## strippenzieher (31. März 2010)

sodele hab bei Votec angerufen und es ist machbar.
Kann jemand sagen wie die Farbe in echt rüberkommt eher blass oder
neonfarbenmäßig knallig

Da ich auf einem L noch nicht drauf war und es nicht zusagen sollte 
(würde auch ein 60mm Vorbau, Lenker mit 30mm Rise und 2 Spacer montieren) wird Votec das Rad nicht zurücknehmen, würdet Ihr dann ein solches Bike kaufen

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2010)

Dürfte das Gelb sein (Eurobike 2009):





Ist heller und kälter als das Felgengelb, das gelb kennst Du ja bestimmt.
(Hüstel, ich finde ja ein Votec muß schwarz sein  )

Grüße!


----------



## philipp7586 (31. März 2010)

guten tag,
will mir auch ein v.sx zulegen. habe lange überlegt ob die harte tour (v.fr) oder das leichte v.sx. ich habe vor das bike für den bikepark auf zu bauen. kann mir jemand sagen, ob es das auch mitmacht bzw. geeignet ist? 
meine idee: kleiner rahmen, hammerschmidt, kurzer vorbau. glaube das sollte klappen, aber was sagt ihr?

greets,

philipp


----------



## Bloodhound5 (31. März 2010)

Also den Bikepark überleben wird das V.SX sicher, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage warum du nicht das V.FR nimmst das genau für sowas entwickelt wurde?


----------



## philipp7586 (31. März 2010)

weil das etwas zu schwer ist und zu viel federweg hat. das v.sx lässt sich auch besser ausstatten fürs geld...


----------



## Reese23 (31. März 2010)

Also als reines Bikepark-Bike wär mir das V.FR / V.SX echt zu schade... dann lieber ein YT Tues oder sowas. Die Bikes werden im Park ja doch richtig gebeutelt (Lift, Crashs, etc.).

Ich werd meiner Lyrik im V.SX die nächsten Tage noch eine Verlängerung des Federwegs gönnen, dann hat sie ca. 172 mm Federweg und dürfte auch mal einen Abstecher in den Park "glattbügeln"... einen voll-integrierten Steuersatz noch rein, dann verändert sich nicht mal die Geo.


----------



## astraljunkie (1. April 2010)

aehm, wie geht´n das mit der Federwegserlängerung? 
hab im netz nix gefunden dazu, nur bei rockshox direkt das es halt die "option" gibt.

edit: vergiss meine frage, Antwort hier im forum, danke ;-)


----------



## Arny79 (5. April 2010)

Servus, ich habe ebenfalls ein Auge auf das V.SX geworfen. Hat jemand zufällig eines in Rahmengröße M und Farbe "Snow White/Midnight Blue"? Im Votecstore in Stuttgart hatten sie leider keins in dieser Farbe. Mich würden Fotos sehr interessieren 

Grüße aus München!


----------



## strippenzieher (5. April 2010)

@ Arny79 ein Mister Reese23 hat die Combo schau doch mal ins Album

by the way
Da ich ja noch zwischen 2 Bikes hin und her schwanke interresiert es mich bis wann man bei Votec die Bestellung stonieren kann, so wie ich mein Pech kenn wird kurz nach der Bestellung Fa. Rose anrufen um mir mitzuteilen das das Beef Cake in L wieder lieferbar ist.

Danke


----------



## armor (5. April 2010)

Stornozeit: Widerspruchsrecht per Gesetz: 2 Wochen nach Order!

Nach dieser Zeit musste auf die Kulanz von Votec hoffen...

Aber wer will schon ein Rose wenn er ein Votec haben kann?


----------



## strippenzieher (5. April 2010)

jetzt wos sagst, hätt nur mein Hirn einschalten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strippenzieher (5. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Aber wer will schon ein Rose wenn er ein Votec haben kann?



könntest bitte etwas genauer werden

thx


----------



## armor (6. April 2010)

Was muss denn da genauer sein?

VOTEC RULES!


Mein V.CS wurde heute an mich verschickt...vor 1h kam DER Anruf!

Jippi ai jo


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Stornozeit: Widerspruchsrecht per Gesetz: 2 Wochen nach Order!
> 
> Nach dieser Zeit musste auf die Kulanz von Votec hoffen...
> 
> Aber wer will schon ein Rose wenn er ein Votec haben kann?



Falsch.

Da Fernabsatzgesetz jederzeit nach Bestellung zu stornieren und nach Lieferung 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht. 

EDIT: Kein Plan wie es ist bei einem konfiguriertem Bike.


----------



## armor (6. April 2010)

Du hast deinen Anwalt dabei und den gefragt...bei dem Kompetenten Anwalt den du hast glaub ich dir das natürlich...

Ach, und Reese, wirf den Radiorecorder doch bitte einfach gleich rein...


----------



## warpax (6. April 2010)

Konfigurierte Bikes dürften wie extra angefertigte Ware gelten. Da gibt es dann ein Rücktrittsrecht nicht, bestenfalls auf Kulanz. Sowas kann man aber sicher vorher mit Votec klären, also, wo/wann der "point of no return" ist.


----------



## Centi (6. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> ..passieren kann ja nicht viel. Wenn die an der Strippe hast, sag denen die sollen meinen Kram nicht vergessen.



Schrauben gingen angeblich ende letzter Woche raus!


----------



## Reese23 (6. April 2010)

Sorry hab ich ganz vergessen zu posten... Schraube ist am Donnerstag bei mir angekommen. Da das Gewinde etwas kürzer als bei der alten falschen Schraube muss der Hinterbau auf der Gewindeseite ca. 5 mm auf 6,1 mm aufgebohrt werden. Keine große Sache.

Jetzt passt alles perfekt...


----------



## Big Lutz (7. April 2010)

Also ich habe noch keine Schraube bekommen.


----------



## kube (7. April 2010)

Bei mir ist es bald soweit, Liefertermin ist für nächste Woche vorgesehen, bin mal gespannt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. April 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Konfigurierte Bikes dürften wie extra angefertigte Ware gelten. Da gibt es dann ein Rücktrittsrecht nicht, bestenfalls auf Kulanz. Sowas kann man aber sicher vorher mit Votec klären, also, wo/wann der "point of no return" ist.



das ist nicht ganz richtig. es gibt andere gerichtsurteile. dell musste sogar einen konfigurierten laptop zurücknehmen, da es alles normteile sind und woanders wiederverwendet werden können. anders sieht es bei maßrahmen aus.


----------



## schoenbuch (8. April 2010)

V.MR: gestern in Stgt das VMR abgeholt (rot/rot), alles perfekt gelaufen. Votec ist absolut weiter zu empfehlen.
Super Service durch Herrn Diepen, professionell und locker mit der notwendigen Zeit. Bike perfekt eingestellt - jetzt stehen die Bewährungsproben im Schoenbuch aus.


----------



## Centi (8. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Sorry hab ich ganz vergessen zu posten... Schraube ist am Donnerstag bei mir angekommen. Da das Gewinde etwas kürzer als bei der alten falschen Schraube muss der Hinterbau auf der Gewindeseite ca. 5 mm auf 6,1 mm aufgebohrt werden. Keine große Sache.
> 
> Jetzt passt alles perfekt...



Habe ich das Problem jetzt richtig verstanden? Ich könnte alternativ aber auch nur das Gewinde der neuen Schraube verlängern/weiterschneiden, oder?

Die Schraube ist allerdings immer noch nicht da!?


----------



## Reese23 (8. April 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Habe ich das Problem jetzt richtig verstanden? Ich könnte alternativ aber auch nur das Gewinde der neuen Schraube verlängern/weiterschneiden, oder?
> 
> Die Schraube ist allerdings immer noch nicht da!?



Ja, könntest du. Aaaaaber... ich finde es gar nicht schlecht das die Schraube auf der Gewindeseite nicht nur auf dem Gewinde aufliegt sondern der Schaft der Schraube auch auf der Gewindeseite aufliegt. Das Gewinde muss sonst die ganzen Kräfte aufnehmen.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2010)

Votec (sinngemäß): "Leider können wir nicht in der KW14 (jetzt!) liefern, da die Anodisierung der Rahmen schiefgegangen ist. 
Jetzt muss eine andere Firma beauftragt werden - das kostet Zeit *bla*- Die Lieferung des Rads verzögert sich so bis in die KW 17, max. KW 18."

Und das alles habe ich auch erst in der zweiten Nachfrage erfahren...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Votec (sinngemäß): "Leider können wir nicht in der KW14 (jetzt!) liefern, da die Anodisierung der Rahmen schiefgegangen ist.
> Jetzt muss eine andere Firma beauftragt werden - das kostet Zeit *bla*- Die Lieferung des Rads verzögert sich so bis in die KW 17, max. KW 18."
> 
> Und das alles habe ich auch erst in der zweiten Nachfrage erfahren...



Ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem - vor allem weil ich Ende April zum Lago damit wollte... ich hoffe heute noch eine Zwischenlösung von Votec hören zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (9. April 2010)

Komisch das hat der mir schon vor 3 Wochen erzählt, das die bei Votec probleme mit dem lackieren haben und das eine andere Firma jetzt macht


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2010)

Eine Zwischenlösung? Wie sollte die aussehen?

Mir klingt das auch alles nach Ausrede - die eloxieren ja nicht das erste mal. Leider fällt mir im Moment nur auch keine Alternative zum SX ein.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. April 2010)

Die erste Alternative war ein normaler Lack, aber matt - statt glänzend, Nachteil nicht so leicht und beständig, wie die anodisierte Variante - von mir ein klares NO GO  Oh, man, ich dachte rechtzeitig bestellt zu haben und jetzt das


----------



## kube (9. April 2010)

Naja momentan liesst man ja auch nicht sehr viel hier in dem Thread, ist auch ein zeichen dafür das momentan bei Votec irgendwie der Wurm drin ist. Hoffe das wir bald unsere Bikes haben und dann lassen wir den Thread hier wieder richtig aufleben.


----------



## BierSteige23 (10. April 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Votec (sinngemäß): "Leider können wir nicht in der KW14 (jetzt!) liefern, da die Anodisierung der Rahmen schiefgegangen ist.
> Jetzt muss eine andere Firma beauftragt werden - das kostet Zeit *bla*- Die Lieferung des Rads verzögert sich so bis in die KW 17, max. KW 18."
> 
> Und das alles habe ich auch erst in der zweiten Nachfrage erfahren...



Heute Anruf von Votec: Gleiche Aussage: Müssen Firma für Anodisiereung wechseln --> KW17/18 

Naja. Kann man nix machen...Ich fahr morgen mal nach Finale Ligure und dann halt mit Leihbike oder altem Hardtail...
Ärgerlich nur dass nachdem Urlaub die Warterei grad so weitergeht...


----------



## armor (10. April 2010)

ich finds seltsam, dass ich mein vcs anodisiert diese woche bekommen hab...


----------



## strippenzieher (10. April 2010)

Wieder mal ne frage zum Dämpfer. 
Hab grad so eingedanken im Kopf gehabt, würde es gehen wenn Votec wie beim V.FR so eine etwas nach oben gezogene Dämpferaufnahme macht um ein längeren Dämpfer im VSX einzubauen oder nicht

Danke


----------



## kube (10. April 2010)

Frag doch bei Votec nach die wissen es besser als jeder hier aus dem Forum!!


----------



## Joschi3100 (10. April 2010)

Hab mein V.SX bestellt.

Stehe nun aber noch vor einer Farbfrage (da ja erst in der 17/18 Kw lackiert wird). Ich möchte entweder das schwarz weis im 2009 Design, oder anstatt dem schwarz das musty green, also weis musty green.

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vdirt/1_1.html

Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob letzteres zu meinen rot anodisierten Veltec laufrädern passt.

Was meint ihr?

Gibt es jemand der so etwas mit photoschop zauber könnte? 

Grüße Joschi


----------



## ibislover (10. April 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> Wieder mal ne frage zum Dämpfer.
> Hab grad so eingedanken im Kopf gehabt, würde es gehen wenn Votec wie beim V.FR so eine etwas nach oben gezogene Dämpferaufnahme macht um ein längeren Dämpfer im VSX einzubauen oder nicht
> 
> Danke


wozu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (10. April 2010)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen mal nach Finale Ligure und dann halt mit Leihbike oder altem Hardtail...



Das ist mal eine coole Reaktion,obwohl du in deinem Fall (wenns morgen los geht) Grund genug hättest dich richtig aufzuregen.... aber hilft ja sowieso nix,Votec wärs sicher auch lieber wenn die Dinger schon anodisiert wären,so Sachen passieren eben.Da gehts aber nicht nur Votec so!
Viel Spaß in Finale (auch ohne Votec) und grüß den "H"-Trail von mir


----------



## TheTaste (11. April 2010)

mal ne Frage an die Jungs, die sich beim 2009er Modell auch für den XT Laufradsatz entschieden haben:
an meinem Vorderrad löst sich nach jeder 2-3. heftigeren Ausfahrt die Center-Lock Verschraubung der vorderen Nabe!

Ein Kumpel hat letzte Woche sein Radon Slide ED 6.0 auch mit XT- Naben und Steckachse bekommen und hat genau das gleiche Problem
Habe die Verschraubung jetzt schon mehrfach mit den angegebenen 40Nm nachgezogen, doch diese löst sich irgendwie jedesmal wieder. 

Nicht vollständig aber es entsteht ein leichtes Spiel der Bremsscheibe.
Wenn ich im Stand bei gezogener Vorderbremse Vorwärts und Rückwärtsbewegung einspiele, habe ich Spiel an der Vorderradnabe!

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der Problematik gemacht?
Hatte mir schon überlegt, dass ganze mit 2-3 Tropfen mittelfestem Locktite zu lösen... Was meint ihr?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. April 2010)

Loctite wäre da jetzt auch mein Gedanke gewesen.


----------



## beachowsky (11. April 2010)

@THETASTE 
ich habe das spiel auch an meinem laufrad. habe 2 mal versucht nachzuziehen, was aber wie auch bei dir keinen erfolg gebrach hat. 
ich lebe seit dem mit dem spiel. macht auch nicht wirklich viel aus.


----------



## TheTaste (12. April 2010)

Hhhhmm...ich weiß ja nicht ob ich bei dem Preis umbedingt damit leben möchte?!
Hab mir ja irgendwie nicht umsonst so viel Kopf gemacht bei der Zusammenstellung meiner Fahrwerks/ Bremscombo damit ich dann bei jedem Anbremsvorgang erstmal ein Spiel im Vorderrad tolerieren muss, oder?
Aber wenn ich das gute Stück wieder zu Votec schicke (Bike oder Vorderrad einzeln) warte ich wahrscheinlich wieder Monate bis das Ding wieder zurück kommt Scheiss Situation jetzt wo es endlich geiles Wetter wird! 
Vielleicht lass ich das im Rahmen meiner "Erstinspektion" durch den Händler meiner Wahl regulieren?! 
Dachte bisher eigentlich, dass man mit dem Laufradsatz ganz gut beraten sei, aber scheinbar kann man sich ja doch täuschen... (oder einfach keinem Test mehr aus den Bike Bravo`s Glauben schenken) 
Nervt gerade irgendwie ein bißchen...


----------



## Brickowski (12. April 2010)

Frag doch einfach mal bei deinem Bikeshop an was es kosten würde. Also Inspektion plus Spiel beheben. Votec übernimmt ja 50 Euro,sollte also nicht allzuviel an Mehrkosten sein UND du hättest es sicherlich schneller wieder als mit Plan B


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Votec übernimmt ja 50 Euro,sollte also nicht allzuviel an Mehrkosten sein UND du hättest es sicherlich schneller wieder als mit Plan B



Das stimmt leider nicht mehr. Ich habe Herrn Rose darauf vor ca. 2 Wochen angesprochen und er meinte, dass dies seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr möglich ist. Das Rad muss zur Erstinspektion zu Votec und diese ist auch nur dann kostenlos, wenn noch keine 3 Monate nach der Auslieferung vergangen sind. 
Alles über diesem Zeitraum und bei anderen Händlern musst du selbst zahlen.

Edit: Ich hatte das selbe Laufrad. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt es jetzt und der hat keine Probleme mit Spiel, etc.


----------



## Brickowski (12. April 2010)

echt nich? schade,na dann vergiss was ich oben geschrieben habe :-( Bei mir war das im Januar (Bike war damals schon 4.5 Monate alt!) noch möglich


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

Wie geasagt, ich hab mein Glück vor ca. 2 Wochen versucht und mir wurde oben genannte Antwort gegeben. Bisschen geärgert hab ich mich schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTaste (12. April 2010)

Na das wird ja langsam immer besser ich habe noch die Email in der mir damals beim bestellen genau diese Anfragen positiv bestätigt wurden. Da werde ich mich wohl mal geflissentlich drauf berufen.
Schließlich stellt man solche Fragen ja auch um sie dann zu einer  Kaufentscheidung zu bündeln. 
Mal sehen was Hr. Rose so an Argumenten zu bieten hat...


----------



## lukabe (12. April 2010)

Mir wurde das in Stuttgart damals auch mitgeteilt.
Werde da mal anrufen wenn die Inspektion fällig ist, wenns nicht geht schraub ich halt selbst.


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

mal ehrlich, wozu das rad zur erstinspektion zu votec?

die garantie ist laut herrn rose und shop stuttgart nicht von der erstinspektion abhängig. also was solls.
zicken parts, wendet man sich sowieso besser an den jeweiligen vertireb.


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wozu das rad zur erstinspektion zu votec?
> 
> die garantie ist laut herrn rose und shop stuttgart nicht von der erstinspektion abhängig. also was solls.
> zicken parts, wendet man sich sowieso besser an den jeweiligen vertireb.



Den Gedanken pflege ich auch. Allerdings wollte ich mein Rad vor meinem Bikeurlaub nochmal komplett checken lassen. Dafür wäre für mich eh nur der Händler ums Eck in frage gekommen. Allerdings wären mir die 50  Kostenbeteiligung von Votec schon sehr recht gewesen.


----------



## TheTaste (12. April 2010)

Genauso seh ich das eben auch. Waren beim Kauf damals, einfach einige Faktoren, die ja mal echt entgegenkommend waren... Wenn diese Zusagen dann aufgrund geänderter Firmenphilosophien, oder was auch immer der Auslöser für diese Sachen sein soll, dann einfach ausgesetzt werden ist das nicht wirklich die feine englische Art.
Ist eher eine prinzipielle Geschichte, denke ich.
Aber erst mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen...ich werde morgen mal sehen, dass ich dazu komme Hr.Rose anzurufen um das ganze mal abzuklären.
Zur Not verkleb ich die Nabe mit LockTite, zahle meine Vor-Urlaubsinspektion selbst und mach mir meine eigenes Bild über die weitere Entwicklung von Votec im Bereich Kundenservice/ Kundenzufriedenheit. What ever...


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

wenn du probleme mit der nabe hast, wende dich an einen shimano stützpunkthändler die helfen dir. gab es da nicht mal eine mitteilung von shimano zu den laufrädern...?

ich hab ein bike zum sehr guten preis gekauft und abgesehen davon, dass ich eh alles selber machen kann, wär es mir die nerven nicht wert mir gedanken um 50euro für eine inspektion zu machen.

aber um mal auf thema des threads zurückzukommen...

wie sind den euro meinungen zum bike im allgemeinen? vergleich zu vorherigen? was ist besser, was könnte man verbessern, was gefällt besser. vorausgestz ihr habt schon ein paar ausfahrten hinter euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

Letztendlich kommt es auch nicht auf die 50 Euronen an. Es wäre halt ein nettes "Schmankerl" gewesen. Aber darauf angewiesen bin ich nicht. Ich kann zwar vieles am Bike selbst machen, aber leider nicht alles. Shit happens!

Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Die Geo empfinde ich als sehr angenehm und das Rad lässt sich schön leichtfüßig auf dem Trail bewegen. Der Hinterbau meines alten Rades (abgestützter Eingelenker) kam mir etwas plüschiger vor. Dies lag aber wohl an der degressiven Anlenkung des alten Rades. So nutzte der Hinterbau immer relativ viel Federweg, auch schon bei kleinen Sachen. Was das SX nicht macht. Ich konnte das Rad allerdings erst auf den Trails hier in München, ein paar Touren im Steigerwald und einen Tag in Lenggries bewegen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich am Lago schlägt. Bis jetzt bin ich so weit zufrieden. Der Hinterbau könnte allerdings etwas schneller arbeiten.


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

um mal beim hinterbau bzw. dämpfer einzuscheren...

zu langsam ist er mir nicht, allerdings fahre ich ihn auch mit 175psi (86kg ready to roll mit 2 liter wasser im rucksack und allem pipapo), da ist die zugstufe schnell genug. für leichte fahrer ist die zugstufe aber recht langsam.
liege bei 19mm sag / 33%. hätte gerne nen tacken weniger, aber dann wird der hinterbau ruppig.

bei anstiegen oder auf den verbindungen zwischen trails nutze ich immer das propedal. damit geht es richtig gut voran. was mich sehr überrascht hat.

allerdings schubbs ich bei drops (1-1,5m mit moderater landung), ab und an den o-ring vom kolben. ohne klonk zwar, aber trotzdem. werde wohl mal die äußere luftkammer verkleinern um ein wenig mehr progression auf den letzten milimetern zu bekommen. materialien liegen schon alle hier.

was mir fehlt ist:

- ne führung für variostützen

- eine bessere zugführung am bzw. auf dem unterrohr und an den kettenstreben

und ganz wichtig

- mehr platz für den dämpfer um auch was anderes oder gar einen coil unterzubringen. das wäre der hit!

geo super, handling verspielt, geht gut aufs hinterrad, mag schnelle richtungswechsel ganz gern, ist aber bei richtig tempo noch laufruhig genug.

@erroll
was wiegst du fahrfertig und welchen druck fährst du im dämpfer?


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

Die Option einen Dämpfer mit Piggy zu verbauen wäre allerdings ein Traum. Das hatte ich total vergessen. Die Kabelführung ist auch nicht sehr gut durchdacht. Da muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 65-68 kg und fahre mit 8 bar Druck. Ab und zu rutscht auch bei mir der O-Ring vom Kolben. Allerdings ehr selten.


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

das sind ja nur 116 psi!


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

Stimmt schon. Aber bedenke mein Gewicht! Bis jetzt passt es so ganz gut. Wenn ich weiter hoch gehe, wirds zu bockig. Sag passt auch mit 30 %.


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

war doch nur spaß! wofür denn die smilies!? 
allerdings verstehe ich dann die langsame zugstufe. war eben zum spaß mal im keller und habs ausprobiert...


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> war doch nur spaß! wofür denn die smilies!?
> allerdings verstehe ich dann die langsame zugstufe. war eben zum spaß mal im keller und habs ausprobiert...



Weiß ich doch. Bin auch extra in Keller gelatscht um den richtigen Wert nennen zu können. Hatte den Druck nicht mehr exakt im Kopf. Tja, dann muss ich mir jetzt wohl Steine in Rucksack packen, damit die Zugstufe schneller wird.  Es lässt sich aber ganz gut mit fahren. Tunen lassen tu ich da nix.


----------



## TheTaste (13. April 2010)

hab Hr. Rose mal wie folgt angeschrieben. Mal sehen was sie draus machen...

_Guten Tag Hr. Rose,

ich habe folgendes Problem an meinem 2009er Votec VSX. Ich habe das Rad im August 2009 über den Konfigurator zusammengestellt und nun immer wiederkehrendes Problem mit dem Vorderrad des XT Laufradsatzes. Hier löst sich an der Vorderradnabe nach jeder 2-3 Ausfahrt die Center-Lock Verschraubung. Dadurch entwickelt sich ein deutlich spürbares Spiel am Vorderrad.  Ich habe diese Verschraubung schon des öfteren wieder mit den angegebenen 40Nm nachgezogen, was das Problem aber immer wieder nur kurzfristig behob.
Nun würde ich auf die von Ihnen damals per Email beschriebenen  Bezuschussung von 50 EUR zur Erstinspektion, durch einen Händler meiner Wahl in Anspruch nehmen.
Dieser würde sich im Rahmen der Inspektion dieser Angelegenheit annehmen.
Bitte teilen sie mir kurz mit, wie sich der weitere Verlauf der Verrechnung darstellt.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen,
mit freundlichen Grüßen
*****
_


----------



## ibislover (13. April 2010)

hat hier trotzdem nix verloren.

wenn du unbedingt votec für das problem shimano verantworlich machen willst, schreib es im allg. votec thread.

kann man nicht einfach mal bei thema bleiben? für laufräder und deren probleme usw. gibt es sogar ein eigenes unterforum...

da gibt nen fred der "Votec V.SX" heißt und statt infos zum rahmen/bike muss ich mich durch komponentenprobleme und serviceabwicklungsgeschichten über der hersteller quälen.

sorry dass ich das jetzt zu dir und deinem problem schreib, aber du warst grad der nächste!


----------



## TheTaste (13. April 2010)

Sorry..ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbei gegegangen, dass du hier den fred Sheriff zum besten gibst, ansonsten hätte ich dich natürlich vorher um Erlaubnis gefragt
Denke mir nur, dass diese Situation (hat sich nun mal aus den Laufrädern entwickelt) in Hinsicht auf die weiteren Abwicklung im Bezug auf die Kostenübernahme der Erstinspektion schon etwas mit dem eigentlichen Votec VSX fred zu tun hat. 
Vielleicht kann ja jemand daraus profitieren und wenn nicht muss man halt mal über einen Beitrag "hinweglesen"...
Dass schaffst auch du  Ibislover 

Und jetzt gerade zum Trotz die Antwort von Votec:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Schikorra,

Sie können den Adapter im Zuge der  Erstinspektion in der Werkstatt
befestigen lassen. Der Adapter sollte  mit ca. 50 NM festgezogen werden, und
mit Schraubensicherung  (Locktite o.ä., nicht die Hochfeste verwenden)
gesichert werden. Nach  dem Aufbringen der Schraubensicherung und Festziehen
des Adapters  sollte die Schraubensicherung einen Tag lang aushärten. 

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

                           Michael Rose
                      (Vertrieb Votec Bikes)
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (13. April 2010)

das hat nix mit sheriff zu tun, sondern einfach mit einem mindestmaß an anerkennung gewisser regeln. super liberale forumsanarchen haben damit sicher ein problem und würden sich das in einem face to face gespräch wahrscheinlich auch nicht anmaßen. aber im inet ist es halt was anderes...

es geht ja auch nicht um einen beitrag, sondern darum das leute ohne verstand offtopic posten, wo es doch passende threads dazu gibt.
dass du jetzt als mein "aufhänger" herhalten musstest ist pech. scheinst es aber auch nicht verstanden zu haben, wie ich aus deiner antwort entnehmen kann.

deine antwort von votec ist auch schön. deine eigentliche frage wurde nicht beantwortet und dass was dir geschrieben wurde, hättest selber nachlesen können. dafür gibts manuals und techdocs von shimano! 

seis drum, erkenntnisresistenz ist eine sich weit verbreitende sache. aber immerhin "heilbar".


----------



## Erroll (13. April 2010)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Ibis. In diesem Thread wird teilweise schon sehr am Thema vorbei geredet. Zumindest wenn man den Thread mal im Vergleich zu anderen Threads über spezielle Bikes betrachtet. 
@ Taste: Votec hat in der Antwort wirklich nur erwähnt, dass du den Adapter im Zuge der Erstinspektion festziehen lassen kannst. Von einer Kostenübernahme in Höhe von 50  steht da nix. 
Evtl kann ja nochmal jemand direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Arny79 (16. April 2010)

Bevor sich jetzt keiner mehr traut etwas zu posten, aus Angst es könnet nicht 100% zum Thema passen  jetzt doch eine Frage von mir:
Wie siehts denn jetzt aktuell mit der Garantie aus bei Votec? Bin auf der Suche hier im Forum auf widersprüchliche Infos gestoßen.


----------



## kube (16. April 2010)

Würde ja gerne was posten aber ich warte jetzt schon seit 6 Wochen auf mein Rad, werde da nächste Woche mal anrufen und fragen ob es dieses Jahr noch kommt weil langsam werde ich sehr ungeduldig.


----------



## ibislover (16. April 2010)

Arny79 schrieb:


> Bevor sich jetzt keiner mehr traut etwas zu posten, aus Angst es könnet nicht 100% zum Thema passen  jetzt doch eine Frage von mir:
> Wie siehts denn jetzt aktuell mit der Garantie aus bei Votec? Bin auf der Suche hier im Forum auf widersprüchliche Infos gestoßen.


schaust im votec thread, da steht 6 jahre auf den rahmen (komponenten wie immer 2 jahre gewährleistung).
hat mir aus herr rose und herr diepen aus stuttgart so gesagt.


----------



## Joschi3100 (16. April 2010)

Warte auch auf meine V.SX Problem sollen wohl die 1750 er sein. DT kann erst wieder zum 01.06 liefern, daher dauerts bei mir noch ein weilchen. Leider ist dann der Sommer schon alb rum :-(


----------



## Arny79 (16. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> schaust im votec thread, da steht 6 jahre auf den rahmen (komponenten wie immer 2 jahre gewährleistung).
> hat mir aus herr rose und herr diepen aus stuttgart so gesagt.



Da bin ich auch drüber gestolpert, allerdings habe ich auch was von 5 Jahren gelesen und das man sein Bike jedes Jahr zur Inspektion bringen muss, sonst sinds nur 2 Jahre (die vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben).


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Warte auch auf meine V.SX Problem sollen wohl die 1750 er sein. DT kann erst wieder zum 01.06 liefern, daher dauerts bei mir noch ein weilchen. Leider ist dann der Sommer schon alb rum :-(




W.A.S. ??? Wann hast Du bestellt? Ich habe auch EX1750 bestellt, und man sagte mir vor einer Woche noch, dass das Rad bis spätestens Ende des Monats geliefert wird.

Nachdem Votec ja selbst nichts kommuniziert, werde ich der Sache selbst auf den Grund gehen.

Sollte sich der 1.6 oder sonstwann bewahrheiten, trete ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Meine Deadline ist definitiv das angekündigte Ende des Aprils.


----------



## Joschi3100 (16. April 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> W.A.S. ??? Wann hast Du bestellt? Ich habe auch EX1750 bestellt, und man sagte mir vor einer Woche noch, dass das Rad bis spätestens Ende des Monats geliefert wird.
> 
> Nachdem Votec ja selbst nichts kommuniziert, werde ich der Sache selbst auf den Grund gehen.
> 
> Sollte sich der 1.6 oder sonstwann bewahrheiten, trete ich vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Meine Deadline ist definitiv das angekündigte Ende des Aprils.




Kann sein das du früher bestellt hast und ein Charge vorgezogen wirst. Ruf einfach mal an. Meine bestellung verzögert sich durch die DT um ca. 2 Wochen.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (16. April 2010)

Mein Bikeshop hat noch n Satz 1750er rumliegen.Bei Interesse bitte PM,dann schick ich die Kontaktadresse


----------



## BierSteige23 (18. April 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine coole Reaktion,obwohl du in deinem Fall (wenns morgen los geht) Grund genug hättest dich richtig aufzuregen.... aber hilft ja sowieso nix,Votec wärs sicher auch lieber wenn die Dinger schon anodisiert wären,so Sachen passieren eben.Da gehts aber nicht nur Votec so!
> Viel Spaß in Finale (auch ohne Votec) und grüß den "H"-Trail von mir



Oh ja the "H". 
War dort sicher einer meiner Favoriten. Aber da gibts ja soviele geniale Trails.
Hätte schon gern mein V.SX gehabt aber wenn man dort den ganzen Tag mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht rumfährt kann man sich gar nicht über Votec aufregen 

Zurück zum Thema:
Das was ich hier jetzt mit den 1750er lese gefällt mir jedeoch nicht so. Ich habe Anfang März bestellt. Vor etwas mehr als einer Woche wurde mir dann KW17/18 als Liefertermin wegen besagtem Anodisier-Problem genannt.
Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass Votec für mein Bike noch ein paar 1750er vorhält, oder? Eine weitere Verzögerung auf Anfang Juni wäre mir dann glaub wirklich zuviel. Mir kamen letzte Woche eh leichte Zweifel ob die Felgen nicht evtl. ein wenig zu weich sind.


----------



## kube (20. April 2010)

Habe heute bei Votec angerufen und der Herr meinte er kann mir heute keine Auskunft erteilen was mit meinem Rad ist weil der Chef nicht im Hause ist, hm sehr merkwürdig er wollte mich morgen zurück rufen. Bin mal gespannt !!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. April 2010)

Ich hab am 03.02. bestellt und krieg es Donnerstag - 2 Tage vor meiner Abfahrt ins Bikeparadies - mensch - das sag ich nochmal danke an Philipp  aus dem Votec Store Berlin - er hat mir da immer Mut gemacht und gesagt, es kommt vor meinem Urlaub und das tut es jetzt auch  Es ist wohl auch das erste, welches von dem neuen Anodisierer gemacht wurde.

Fotos gibts vielleicht, wenn ich es hinkriegen sollte neben den Reisevorbereitungen...


----------



## Brickowski (20. April 2010)

Mach uns lieber Bilder WÄHREND der Reise,das würde mich jedenfalls mehr freuen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. April 2010)

Versprochen, da gibts ein paar zu sehen... vielleicht schaff ich es ja schon während dessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2010)

Ich hab einen Monat später, am 2.3. bestellt und bekommen noch meinen EX1750. Damit bleibt die KW17/18 gesetzt...spannend.


----------



## kube (21. April 2010)

Oh man diese Woche wird wieder nix, anstatt wurde ich jetzt auf die 18/19 Woche vertröstet. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst das es so lange dauert hätte ich mir ein anderes Rad geholt. Und diesmal wurde mir gesagt das es an dem Flugverbot liegt das sich die Termine verschieben, das ist jetzt schon die 2. Aussage, Nr.1 war Lackprobleme.


----------



## strippenzieher (21. April 2010)

Hab meins am 5.4 bestellt und vor kurzem extra nachgefragt ob ich auch betroffen bin, 19KW soll ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. April 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Oh man diese Woche wird wieder nix, anstatt wurde ich jetzt auf die 18/19 Woche vertröstet. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst das es so lange dauert hätte ich mir ein anderes Rad geholt. Und diesmal wurde mir gesagt das es an dem Flugverbot liegt das sich die Termine verschieben, das ist jetzt schon die 2. Aussage, Nr.1 war Lackprobleme.



Naja, fürs Flugverbot kann Votec nun ja wirklich nix


----------



## rafa210 (22. April 2010)

Hi.
Hat noch wer  außer mir festgestellt, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe laut Konfigurator eine 203er ist und an seinem V.SX eine 185er montiert wurde?

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch, oder haben die nur bei mir nen Fehler gemacht, oder oder oder.....  ?!?

Grüße


----------



## kube (22. April 2010)

In 2 Wochen sagen die dann das sich die Auslieferung verzögert weil der Schweisser krank geworden ist, nunja immerhin es bleibt spannend


----------



## Reese23 (22. April 2010)

rafa210 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat noch wer  außer mir festgestellt, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe laut Konfigurator eine 203er ist und an seinem V.SX eine 185er montiert wurde?
> 
> Oder verstehe ich da was falsch, oder haben die nur bei mir nen Fehler gemacht, oder oder oder.....  ?!?
> ...



Ne, war bei mir auch so... hat mir aber dicke gereicht mit meinen 78 kg.


----------



## ibislover (22. April 2010)

bei mir waren es 2mal 203er scheiben. ist aber irgendwie auch völlig sinnfreu.
immerhin wurde geliefert wie bestellt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Sooo, der Countdown tickt - in ca. 30min gehts in der Mittagspause ab nach Friedrichshain  in den Votec Store... bin ich aufgeregt


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Da stehts nun im Büro - das gute Stück... 







Danke an Philipp aus dem VOTEC Store in Berlin und seinem Kollegen von Votec (der mit dem engl. Akzent), welcher mir das Rad heute persönlich ausgehändigt hat. Das nenne ich mal starken Service, wenn einem der Urlaub versüßt wird 

Ach und DANKE an Mami und Papi, das sie mich gezeugt haben - sonst würde ich heute nicht Votec fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny79 (22. April 2010)

Sehr geil!! Glückwunsch! Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Brickowski (22. April 2010)

Bis auf den langen Vorbau find ich es richtig schön so mit HS,KS und vorallem der Rahmenfarbe. Ja doch,so macht das Büro richtig was her


----------



## Reese23 (22. April 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Da stehts nun im Büro - das gute Stück...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bike (ich weiß es genau den ich habe auch eins ), die Farbe kommt echt geil, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Der Vorbau ist echt was lang aber fahr erst mal damit und hab nen schönen Urlaub... 

Ich bin mit meinem V.SX am Wochenende das erste mal in Wildbad und 10 Tage später gehts nach Riva .

So long....


----------



## kube (22. April 2010)

@Sundaydrive+r wann haste dein Bike bestellt?


----------



## bobtailoner (22. April 2010)

Genau so soll meins dann auch werden, auch wenn es nun leider noch ein wenig warten muss.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2010)

Hehe, auch "mein" Aufbau  Nur hab ich ne P6.

Welche Rahmengröße?
War der Vorbau so dran, oder Dein Wunsch? Wie lange ist der?

Was mich wundert: Die U-Turn ist ja jetzt auch Weiss. Zu mir sagte man die sei Schwarz. Also hab ich aus Farbgründen die Air bestellt. Aber evtl wäre Absenkbarkeit doch gut? Mal Votec anrufen...


Zum Eloxal: War nicht eigentlich mal ein glänzender VOTEC Schriftzug drauf? Aber vielleicht kann das der neue Eloxer nicht - oder seh ich das nur auf dem Foto nicht?

Viel Spass damit! Tolles Bike!

Vll sieht man sich in Riva


----------



## ibislover (22. April 2010)

wirst vermutlich nur auf dem foto nicht sehen.
in echt ist es auch nicht super hervorstechend.
der rahmen wurde an der stelle einfach mit einer schablone vorher, im rohzustand, poliert.

die gabeln, zumindest sagte man mir das im januar, werden alle weiß sein für 2010...

@sunday
schönes bike!
welche rahmengröße ist das?
und sag mal was zu der vorbau/lenker kombi. sieht arg lang aus und nach nem v.xc cockpit.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte das SX heute eigentlich mit der S-Bahn nach Hause geleiten und nur dort fahren, wo es nicht anders ging - also zwischen Büro und Bahnhof und zu Hause 

Es kam alles anders - wollte nochmal im Votec Store kurz vor Feierabend vorbei schauen und keiner mehr da - die Sonne schien so schön, was gibts schöneres als in Richtung Osten zu radeln und vielleicht mal ein bissel mehr über das neue Bike zu erfahren, steig ich halt nicht in Ostkreuz, sondern in Lichtenberg wieder in die S-Bahn...

...das Ende vom Lied, ich bin bis fast zum Sonnenuntergang nach Hause geradelt (25km) und hab ein bissel mehr rumprobiert... Schaltung, Dämpfer, Gabel, Sattelstütze etc... , man, man, man ist schon geil die Karre 

Fotos... sry, aber die Sonne war fast weg 

@ibislover und insane - ich hatte mich für das Syntace Cockpit entschieden und da ist dieser Vorbau mit drin und ja, er ist in der Tat zu lang, 2 meiner Bikefreunde hier haben mir das auch gleich schon anhand der Fotos um die Ohren gehauen, ich habs beim fahren dann richtig mitbekommen, der wird durch einen kürzeren ersetzt. Ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich das hätte sagen müssen bei der Bestellung - nu ist er dran - shit happendz. Rahmengröße M.

Die Sattelstütze ist übrigens noch eine i900 und wird demnächst von Votec gegen eine 950 ausgetauscht, da diese gerade nicht vorrätig waren.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (22. April 2010)

...ach noch was - der Trigger von der X.0 kommt in rot, der von der HS gibts nur in silber - naja, vielleicht hat SRAM gedacht, die Leute mit der HS nehmen eh nur die X.9 - aber so schlimm siehts ja nicht aus... mir fehlt ne Fernbedienung für die KS *seufz* aber die Joplin will ich mir nicht dranbasteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (22. April 2010)

Das mit dem Vorbau hab ich damals bei der Bestellung in Stuttgart erwähnt, mir wurde gesagt, dass alle gängigen Vorbaulängen möglich wären. Naja halb so wild, da der Rest ja überaus gelungen ist 

Glückwunsch! 

P.S: Wird übrigens Zeit für ein VSX-Treffen :-D


----------



## chico_biker (23. April 2010)

heute endlich mein neues V.SX bestellt =D 
wie lang habt ihr auf eures genau gewartet?


----------



## Brickowski (23. April 2010)

Gefühlte 3 Jahrzehnte. Waren dann aber doch nur 14 Wochen  Allerdings in 2009.


----------



## kube (24. April 2010)

Warte jetzt schon seit 7 Wochen "snief"


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. April 2010)

@kube - ich hab's am 3.2. bestellt gehabt - 6 Wochen sollte es dauern, 10 sind es letztenendes geworden und es hat sich gelohnt. 3 Wochen sind zwar noch lang, wenn es bei Dir genauso sein sollte, aber ich versprech Dir, wenn es da ist, bist Du überglücklicher Papa 

Grüße aus der S-Bahn zum Riva -BikeParadies- del Garda Shuttle,
sunday

PS.: shortly modified on my sx: kurzer Vorbau jetzt dran, Schutzfolie am Rahmen aufgeklebt, Crank Bros 5050 XX


----------



## Reese23 (24. April 2010)

Moin zusammen...

hier mal paar Bilder von meinem nun "upgedateten" V.SX:









 






Paar andere gibts noch im Album... und natürlich auch wie es vorher aussah.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico_biker (24. April 2010)

danke euch allen ich hoff natürich das es scho schnell wie möglich da is 

PS: echt geiles Bike und die Bremsscheiben sind echt geil!


----------



## Slartibartfass (25. April 2010)

So, hab mir gestern auch ein V.SX bestellt. Im Prinzip die Grundausstattun 1.1, aber mit Fox Dämpfer und SLX Sattel. Und in Rot weiß

Frage dazu: Kommt das Bike mit Pedalen? Wenn ja mit welchen? Wird eine Pumpe für Dämpfer und Gabel mitgeliefert? Und mit welcher Lieferzeit muss ich rechnen?


----------



## ibislover (25. April 2010)

nein und nein. zur lieferzeit; ließ doch einfach mal den thread...


----------



## visualex (25. April 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> So, hab mir gestern auch ein V.SX bestellt. Im Prinzip die Grundausstattun 1.1, aber mit Fox Dämpfer und SLX Sattel. Und in Rot weiß
> 
> Frage dazu: Kommt das Bike mit Pedalen? Wenn ja mit welchen? Wird eine Pumpe für Dämpfer und Gabel mitgeliefert? Und mit welcher Lieferzeit muss ich rechnen?



Über die momentane Lieferzeit weiß ich leider nichts, aber ich hab letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit 8 Wochen gewartet (was mir auch so bei Bestellung gesagt wurde). Pedale waren keine dran und eine Dämpferpumpe war auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Reese23 (26. April 2010)

Hätte evtl. jemand von euch Interesse an meinem *2010er V.SX Rahmen inkl. Fox Dämpfer, Steuersatz und P6 Sattelstütze*???
Ich habe gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot für ein LV301 MK8 Rahmen und würde daher mein V.SX Rahmen abgeben. Preislich würde man sich sicher einig werden...

Die die es interessiert, lasst es euch mal durch den Kopf gehen und schickt mir ne PN. 

Bilder vom "noch" aufgebauten Bike gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## ibislover (26. April 2010)

ähnnliches angebot habe ich auch im bikemarkt!


----------



## Reese23 (26. April 2010)

Für ein V.SX oder ein 301? 

Mein 301 Angebot ist nicht aus dem Forum hier...


----------



## ibislover (26. April 2010)

schau doch nach... v.sx natürlich!


----------



## Reese23 (26. April 2010)

jo, habs grad gefunden... der Preis ist allerdings heftig, so wird das nix werden!


----------



## Erroll (26. April 2010)

Gehört hier zwar nicht her, aber warum verkauft der Ibis seinen Rahmen schon wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (26. April 2010)

steht in der anzeige.


----------



## Centi (27. April 2010)

So ein Sch... 

gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt war bei mir der hintere Schaltzug von den kleinen Kunststoffhaltern durchgescheuert (der Zug bewegt sich beim einfedern hin und her, und die Halter sind sehr Scharfkantig).

Ist das nur bei mir so, oder haben da andere das gleiche Problem. Habe jetzt eine neue Hülle und die Kanten der Halter entschärft.

Aber sonst


----------



## Reese23 (27. April 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> So ein Sch...
> 
> gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt war bei mir der hintere Schaltzug von den kleinen Kunststoffhaltern durchgescheuert (der Zug bewegt sich beim einfedern hin und her, und die Halter sind sehr Scharfkantig).
> 
> ...



War bei mir auch so... ich hab nen Kabelbinder an der letzten Klemmung am Oberrohr gemacht das es nicht mehr durch rutschen kann.


----------



## cryzz (27. April 2010)

Hallo Centi,

schönes Bike und mit der gleichen Ausstattung, die ich nehmen würde!!!

Welche Rahemgröße ist das?
Und, es wäre ech toll, wenn du dein Bike (inkl. Pedale, aber ohne Satteltasche) mal wiegen könntest! Das Gewicht würde mich echt interessieren!

Danke und viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Centi (27. April 2010)

Hallo Chris,

das gute Stück hat Rahmengröße M. Hatte vorher ein Canyon Nerve XC und war schon skeptisch, ob das gute Stück durch das mehr an Gewicht/Federweg noch einigermaßen gut bergauf geht. Aber das Gewicht merkst Du wirklich nur wenn es extrem steil wird, ansonsten kommt man genial voran (Gabel runter und...)!

Gewicht muss ich mal sehen ob ich eine Wage auftreibe.

Bikende Grüße

Christian


----------



## Centi (27. April 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so... ich hab nen Kabelbinder an der letzten Klemmung am Oberrohr gemacht das es nicht mehr durch rutschen kann.



Aber dann knicken die Züge doch extrem nach oben beim Einfedern, oder?


----------



## ibislover (27. April 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Aber dann knicken die Züge doch extrem nach oben beim Einfedern, oder?


ist aber das kleinere übel.
bei mir biegt sich nur ab und an der schaltzug nach außen. der bremsschlauch macht keine zicken.
ghostshifting habe ich auch keines. kann es also nur empfehlen so zu machen.

wie schon mal erwähnt, kann man (seitens votec) bei der zugführung noch einiges optimieren!


----------



## Centi (27. April 2010)

Na toll, bei mir rutscht der Zug/Leitung auch mit Kabelbinder!

Gibt es da besondere?


----------



## Reese23 (27. April 2010)

Dann zieh das Luder halt mal richtig fest... mit ner Zange oder sowas, das hält dann.

Mit dem knicken hab ich auch keine Probleme bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (29. April 2010)

so am Montag habe auch ich mir ein Votec bestellt und hoffe es werden die Lieferzeiten eingehalten  ageblich schieben die wohl jetzt sonderschichten, na dann hoffe ich dess es wahr ist. denn warten ist nicht mein ding


----------



## Arny79 (29. April 2010)

Welche Lieferzeit wurde Dir denn  genannt?


----------



## Slartibartfass (29. April 2010)

Das interessiert mich auch... Auf meine eMail hab ich leider noch keine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## Schnitte (30. April 2010)

die meinten zwischen 4-6 wochen
wobei dadurch dess ich die basiskonfiguration so gelassen habe und wenn dann selber dran schrauben will, hoffen die dess sie des einhalten
und eben dess die bei der rahmenverarbeitung gerade sonderschichten schieben...
ich würde die wegen sowas immer per telefon nerven  dadurch dess es ja keine hotline ist, kann man sich des leisten


----------



## warpax (30. April 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ich würde die wegen sowas immer per telefon nerven  dadurch dess es ja keine hotline ist, kann man sich des leisten



Genau diese Einstellung ist die Ursache dafür, daß sich Leute wie ich über immens kostenintensive Hotlines ärgern, wenn sie dann mal tatsächlich eine wichtige Frage haben. Und natürlich auch dafür, daß bei Votec weniger Zeit dafür aufgewendet werden kann, die Bikes aufzubauen.


----------



## kube (30. April 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> die meinten zwischen 4-6 wochen
> wobei dadurch dess ich die basiskonfiguration so gelassen habe und wenn dann selber dran schrauben will, hoffen die dess sie des einhalten
> und eben dess die bei der rahmenverarbeitung gerade sonderschichten schieben...
> ich würde die wegen sowas immer per telefon nerven  dadurch dess es ja keine hotline ist, kann man sich des leisten



4-6 Wochen wurde uns glaube ich allen hier gesagt aber nachdem ich schon 8 Wochen warte und das Bike in der 9. kommen soll bin ich mal gespannt wann es wirklich kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (30. April 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Genau diese Einstellung ist die Ursache dafür, daß sich Leute wie ich über immens kostenintensive Hotlines ärgern, wenn sie dann mal tatsächlich eine wichtige Frage haben. Und natürlich auch dafür, daß bei Votec weniger Zeit dafür aufgewendet werden kann, die Bikes aufzubauen.


 
glaub nicht dess der herr Lose (der immer ans telefon geht) extra seinen schweißer weglegt um ans Telefon zu gehen und deswegen die Fertigung sich verzögert, wäre wirtschaftlich gedacht dann ein sehr ineffizientes Unterfangen


----------



## Joschi3100 (30. April 2010)

Ich habe gesehen wie Herr Rose mit einer Hand telefoniert hat und mit der anderen schweißte, während er die Alurohre mit den Füßen fixierte....

Ganz schön was los bei denen....


----------



## Brickowski (30. April 2010)

Dann will ich garnicht wissen,mit welchem Körperteil er die emails beantwortet.........


----------



## Joschi3100 (30. April 2010)




----------



## kube (1. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja mal das geilste was ich seit langem gehört habe, liege immer noch auf dem Boden vor lachen. Das erklärt dann die langen Wartezeiten.


----------



## Joschi3100 (1. Mai 2010)

Ja klar bei einem "Ein Finger Tipp-System" dauert die beantwortung halt etwas.


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Mai 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ich würde die wegen sowas immer per telefon nerven  dadurch dess es ja keine hotline ist, kann man sich des leisten



Wenn mehr so denken dann dauerts nicht mehr lange und es wird zur teuren Hotline an der es kaum mehr ein Durchkommen gibt 
Dein Bike wird durch nervende Anrufe nicht schneller fertig


----------



## ibislover (2. Mai 2010)

so ein quatsch!
die fragen sind am telefon wesentlich schneller beantwortet wie per mail.
teure hotline... ja genau...


----------



## Schnitte (2. Mai 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Wenn mehr so denken dann dauerts nicht mehr lange und es wird zur teuren Hotline an der es kaum mehr ein Durchkommen gibt
> Dein Bike wird durch nervende Anrufe nicht schneller fertig


 
1. ich habe dort wegen einer Frage bezüglich des Rahmens angerufen und damit mich gleich über die Wartezeit informiert
2. mir ist bewusst, dess durch anrufe von kunden keine aufträge vorgezogen werden
3. nehmt nicht jede geschrieben Zeile zu ernst, macht des Leben leichter *lach

witzig wie sehr eine schnöde aussage soviel aufsehen auf sich ziehen kann


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2010)

Zumindest war Votec nicht in Riva - was ich sehr schätze. So werden Ressourcen frei gehalten unsere Räder zu fertigen 
Diese Woche solls soweit sein...wie schon mal vor 4 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (3. Mai 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> teure hotline... ja genau...



Lesen kannst du oder? Hirn dabei auch noch einschalten! Dann antworten


----------



## ibislover (3. Mai 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Lesen kannst du oder? Hirn dabei auch noch einschalten! Dann antworten


besorg DU dir doch einfach ein paar taschentücher und hör auf hier rumzuspamen.


----------



## mig-29 (3. Mai 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist übrigens noch eine i900 und wird demnächst von Votec gegen eine 950 ausgetauscht, da diese gerade nicht vorrätig waren.



Hallo Sundaydrive+r,

ich habe gerade versucht, den Unterschied zwischen der i900 und der i950 herauszufinden. Kannst du mir den nennen?

Gruß,
Mig-29


----------



## Joschi3100 (3. Mai 2010)

@mig-29

i900 kostet UVP 160 und i950 UVP 230

was technisch verändert wurde weis ich nicht genau

Glaube du hast einen größeren bereich der Höhenverstellung.

Gruß Joschi


----------



## Erroll (3. Mai 2010)

I900 hat einen setback. Die i950 nicht. Außerdem wird bei der I900 der Sattel mit einer Schraube und bei der I950 mit 2 Schrauben geklemmt. Sonst ist alles gleich.


----------



## calu71 (3. Mai 2010)

hallo leute,

es ist zum heulen, meine v.sx geht in die neunte woche wartezeit, ich freue mich für alle die es bereits erhalten haben, und für die die noch warten.............heult mit mir


----------



## sundaydrive+r (4. Mai 2010)

@Calu71 - 10 Wochen waren es bei mir - 2 Tage vor meinem Riva Aufenthalt kam es und es wurde dann auch standesgemäß rund um den Lago eingeweiht - und mein SX hat jetzt auch endlich Charakter -> kleine Schrammen im "Lack".
Einziger kleiner Minus Punkt, es fehlt eine Schraube am Hinterbau, genauer gesagt im oberen Teil - nunja, quasi am letzten Tag passiert oder bemerkt worden und sie wird sicher diese Woche noch ersetzt werden.
Die Woche hatten wir auch richtig gutes Wetter und das SX sah in seinen ersten Rittertagen den Tremalzo, den Passo Nota, Bocca Fobia, Bocca de la Fame, den Dalco, den Hammer, den Skull und natürlich mehrmals die Ponale mit anschließendem kleinem Freeride die Gardasana "quer zwischen der Ponale runter", wo man zwischen dem 2. und 3. Tunnel rauskommt... I love it


----------



## kube (4. Mai 2010)

Ich warte schon die 8. Woche und irgendwie ist meine vorfreude schon fast verflogen.


----------



## astraljunkie (4. Mai 2010)

noch mal zum Thema Schaltzug. 
Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem aufgescheuerten Schaltzug. Nach Besfestigung des Zuges am Oberrohr, funzt jetzt die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig. 
Das wird ja wohl dann das ominöse Ghostshifting sein, oder? (sorry bin Fullynoob)
Wahrscheinlich ist es dann doch besser man entschärft die Kanten von den Zugklemmen und läßt es einfach bisschen rutschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (4. Mai 2010)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist übigens auf Seite 44/45 ein rotes V.SX bei der Megavalanche zu sehen. Einer von euch? 

Wurde da gephotoshopt oder ist da in echt kein C auf dem Rahmen ("VOTE_")


----------



## calu71 (4. Mai 2010)

@sundaydriver,

schönes v.sx hast du da, und eine super einweihung gehabt. meine sollte in bad wildbad
eingeweiht werden, dazu kam es nicht, jetzt am we bin ich in lambrecht auch ohne meine
votec, werde wohl die einweihung auf meine heimtrails machen müssen................


----------



## Centi (4. Mai 2010)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> noch mal zum Thema Schaltzug.
> Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem aufgescheuerten Schaltzug. Nach Besfestigung des Zuges am Oberrohr, funzt jetzt die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig.
> Das wird ja wohl dann das ominöse Ghostshifting sein, oder? (sorry bin Fullynoob)
> Wahrscheinlich ist es dann doch besser man entschärft die Kanten von den Zugklemmen und läßt es einfach bisschen rutschen...



Ghostshifting kann bei durchgehend verlegten Zügen eigentlich nicht sein (vielleicht sind nur die Züge nach dem Einfahren gelängt und die Schaltung sollte nachgestellt werden). Hast Du den Zug am Hinterbau auch festgezurrt, sonst schiebt es ihn einfach nach hinten raus. Bei mir hat es auch geholfen die Bremsleitung/Schaltzug so festzumachen, dass sie schon einen kleinen Bogen nach oben machen (zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau) und so nicht in die Halterungen drücken, sondern besser nach oben ausweichen. 

Hoffe man versteht mein geschreibsl.

Ach ja, das mit dem entschärfen habe ich auch probiert, ripselt trotzdem auf die Dauer zu viel.

Bikende Grüße


----------



## astraljunkie (4. Mai 2010)

hmmm, kann eigentlich nicht sein. Die Schaltung funktionierte ja vorher richtig. Es kann nur an dem befestigtem Schaltzug liegen. Was mach ich denn da jetzt, wenn rutschen lassen auch keine gute Idee ist...?
Da hilft wohl nur rumpfriemeln bis es funzt ;-)


----------



## Newmi (4. Mai 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Freeride ist übigens auf Seite 44/45 ein rotes V.SX bei der Megavalanche zu sehen. Einer von euch?
> 
> Wurde da gephotoshopt oder ist da in echt kein C auf dem Rahmen ("VOTE_")



Vielleicht sind in letzter Zeit die "C's" etwas teurer geworden! Bei einem Canyon Torque hat letztens auch das C gefehlt!


----------



## warpax (4. Mai 2010)

Oder der Fahrer des Votec hält politische Partizipation für so wichtig, daß er auch beim Biken jeden subtil auffordern möchte, wählen zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2010)

Also, gestern Anruf (wieder nur nach Email!) - "Rad wird Donnerstag montiert" - "Freitag Versand" - "Montag wohl Lieferung".

Ich bekäme noch einen Anruf wenn es dann tatsächlich in den Versand geht.

Ähm, ja, das ist dann die 9. Woche 

Auch wenn die Vorfreude allmählich etwas abflaut bin ich dann doch froh wenn's endlich da ist!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Mai 2010)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen - a pro pos Buchstaben, die sind bei den anodisierten Varianten eh nur zu erahnen - für mich hat es in dem Fall mehr was mit Understatement zu tun, als mit Politik


----------



## Erroll (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich an meine 12 Wochen Wartezeit im letzten Jahr zurück denke, läuft es mir immer noch kalt den Rücken runter. Aber wenn´s dann mal da ist, hast die lange Warterei schnell vergessen.


----------



## kube (5. Mai 2010)

Dauert das eigentlich nur bei dem V.SX solange oder ist das bei den anderen Modellen von Votec auch so?


----------



## Schnitte (5. Mai 2010)

na angeblich liegt es bei dem V.SX auch hauptsächlich an den Komponenten weswegen die da solche verzögerungen haben...aber dann müsste des ja bei allen Bikes so sein...
weiß nun nicht wie die ordern, aber die werden sicher nur sammelbestellungen bei den händlern machen und deswegen dauert es ne weile bis die bikes fertig sind.
wäre auch quatsch sich alles aufs lager zu legen, da sich ja jedes bike einzeln konfigurieren lässt...


----------



## ibislover (5. Mai 2010)

wenn sie teile nicht herbekommen, dann haben sie entweder zu wenig oder zu spät bei den herstellern (und nicht bei händlern) bestellt. ist ja ein oem ausrüster....
ein weiterer grund für verzögerungen ist zumindest bei den eloxierten rahmen, das durcheinander mit der firma die das finish für votec "fertigt".


----------



## Schnitte (5. Mai 2010)

schlussendlich wird man wohl bei jedem Votec Bike lange warten müssen. dafür bekommt man dann (hoffentlich) eine guter Quali und genießt jede Fahrt umso mehr ;-)


----------



## Brickowski (5. Mai 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meine 12 Wochen Wartezeit im letzten Jahr zurück denke, läuft es mir immer noch kalt den Rücken runter. Aber wenn´s dann mal da ist, hast die lange Warterei schnell vergessen.



Bei mir waren es 14...Was habe ich geflucht  Aber es hat sich gelohnt zu warten.


----------



## kube (5. Mai 2010)

Ich fasse es nicht mein Bike ist fertig, habe gerade die email bekommen.Es soll in 3 Tagen bei mir sein juhuhuhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## Erroll (5. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht mein Bike ist fertig, habe gerade die email bekommen.Es soll in 3 Tagen bei mir sein juhuhuhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuh


Na dann viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat es letztenendes auch nur 4 Wochen länger gedauert, weil das anodisieren einem anderen Dienstleister übertragen wurde...


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Mai 2010)

Geiles Bike,geiles Bild u. guter Schnaps vom Wirt dort 
Hatte eigentlich vor nächste Woche auch an den Lago zu fahren aber werds wohl nochmals um eine Woche schieben weil das Wetter wohl eher mau sein soll.Eine Woche länger Vorfreude 
Sind die Reifen einigermaßen pannensicher?
MfG Chris


----------



## Reese23 (5. Mai 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> weil das Wetter wohl eher mau sein soll.Eine Woche länger Vorfreude



Was genau meinst den mit lau??? Ich bin ab kommenden Donnerstag für 5 Tage am Lago...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Mai 2010)

Ich war der einzige, der mit dem Fat Albert keine Probleme hatte - grip-technisch gesehen auf dem Trail nicht und auch pannen-technisch - einzig auf diesen lockeren Schotter/Kopfsteinpflasterstücken (z.B. letztes Stück vom Dalco Richtung Limone) bin ich immer sehr langsam unterwegs gewesen - kann aber auch ne reine Kopfsache bei mir sein, mir liegen die Trails etwas weiter oben besser 

Wetter - seit Montag hat es immer mal wieder geregnet, evtl. fahr ich am 21.05. nochmal von Frankreich aus rüber nach Riva für 3 Nächte und pack natürlich das Bike mit ins Auto


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Mai 2010)

Ich war übrigens erstaunt, wieviele Leute die Hammerschmidt faszinierend fanden, am letzten Tag hat quasi jeder 2. vor meinem Rad gestanden und es genau betrachtet insbesondere die HS und die KS.


----------



## ChrisPi (5. Mai 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst den mit lau??? Ich bin ab kommenden Donnerstag für 5 Tage am Lago...



Naja,mittlerweile siehts wieder etwas besser aus,aber die ändern die Vorhersage tagtäglich..
http://www.zoover.de/italien/orte-am-gardasee/riva-del-garda/wetter

Bin momentan noch auf Hotelsuche,scheint ja ziemlich was los zu sein,Pfingstferien sind eben dann auch noch.

Das letzte Stück vom Dalco ist das interessanteste wie ich finde,aber eben alles andere als flowig,da bin ich auch immer langsam unterwegs.Werde die (serienmäßigen) MuddyMarys am VFR dranlassen,bin bisher recht zufrieden damit,rollen recht gut,sind leicht u. haben genügend Grip.Pannensicherheit wird sich im Bikepark noch rausstellen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (5. Mai 2010)

@ChrisPi - ich meinte auch nicht den Trail, sondern die gepflasterte Strasse mit dem vielen Schotter drauf  Das Trailstück nach der Dalco Rutsche find ich geil, auch wenn es mächtig auf die Hände geht


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

So mein Rad ist heute endlich gekommen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Mai 2010)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny79 (6. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch!!! Wie lange haste warten müssen?


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

Danke danke.Ich habe jetzt knappe 8 Wochen gewartet. Gestern kam die email das Votec das Rad versendet hat und heute morgen war es schon da.


----------



## Joschi3100 (6. Mai 2010)

Sieht geil aus in dem oragne.


----------



## calu71 (6. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen: EINFACH NUR GEIL!!!


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr schick
hast du was an der basiskonfiguration geändert?


----------



## ChrisPi (6. Mai 2010)

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir auch sehr gut 
Irgendwie sehen die Bikes einfach alle gut aus,egal ob mattschwarz oder farbig,hab noch kein häßliches gesehen,da hat Votec schon ein gutes Händchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (6. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes bike!
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## µ_d (6. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Danke danke.Ich habe jetzt knappe 8 Wochen gewartet. Gestern kam die email das Votec das Rad versendet hat und heute morgen war es schon da.



hmh, ich hab vor über 8 wochen in der gleichen ausstattung bestellt, aber noch nichts in sicht...


----------



## kube (6. Mai 2010)

@ Schnitte nein ich habe nix an der Basiskonfig geändert

Dein rad wird bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen kommen, ruf doch mal da an  ich habe die auch andauernd genervt.


----------



## hands diamond (6. Mai 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Freeride ist übigens auf Seite 44/45 ein rotes V.SX bei der Megavalanche zu sehen. Einer von euch?
> 
> Wurde da gephotoshopt oder ist da in echt kein C auf dem Rahmen ("VOTE_")



Das war ich.  Das "c" war tatsächlich vergessen worden. Votec hätte das natürlich noch ausgebessert, aber mir gefällts so.


----------



## alu-xb (6. Mai 2010)

gibt es von euch irgendwo fahrberichte zum vsx 2010?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Mai 2010)

Oh ein Berliner... na mensch, geh zum Philipp in die Jessner und laß Dir für nen schmalen Taler nen V.SX für nen WE geben. Ansonsten schau doch mal immer hier rein - ich persönlich bin begeistert und werde wohl demnächst wieder mit dem Radl am Lago landen.

greetz vom östlichen Rande Berlins,
sunday


----------



## alu-xb (7. Mai 2010)

hehe ja danke für dein tipp das werde ich mal machen.
bin derzeit eigentlich auf der suche nach einem neuen rahmen.
würde bei einem guten komplettrad auch nicht nein sagen.

naja ich bleibt hier mal dran.
aber um so länger ich auf der nicolai hompage bin.......

mfg


----------



## Schnitte (7. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> @ Schnitte nein ich habe nix an der Basiskonfig geändert



so hab ich es auch bestellt, schreib dann mal die ersten Fahrerlebnisse und Eindrücke rein. Möchte mich schon mal Vorfreuen was da schönes kommt (wenn es denn bald mal kommt )


----------



## calu71 (7. Mai 2010)

unglaublich, das eine email so viel freude bereiten kann; mein fahrrad ist auf dem weg nach stuttgart und es kann ab montag abgeholt werden.......
weiss nicht wie ich die drei nächte noch schlaffen soll...................


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle morgen dort schonmal aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico_biker (7. Mai 2010)

wie lange hast du jetzt gewartet ich hab meins nämlich auch in Stuggi bestellt?(calu71)


----------



## calu71 (7. Mai 2010)

@ chico
hi, mit nächste woche sind es genau 9 wochen wartezeit gewesen


----------



## chico_biker (7. Mai 2010)

oha ziemlich lange aber dann hasch es ja endlich glückwunsch ;D


----------



## µ_d (7. Mai 2010)

calu71 schrieb:


> @ chico
> hi, mit nächste woche sind es genau 9 wochen wartezeit gewesen



seit bestellung oder bestätigung des zahlungseingangs?


----------



## calu71 (7. Mai 2010)

seit bestellung und anzahlung, wurde alles am 10.03.2010 gemacht.


----------



## BierSteige23 (7. Mai 2010)

calu71 schrieb:


> seit bestellung und anzahlung, wurde alles am 10.03.2010 gemacht.



wie Hast du die Anzahlung gemacht? (wenn ich fragen darf) gleich vor Ort im Shop?

Ich habe am 06.03 bestellt und Anzahlungs-Eingang wurde am 12.03 bestätigt.
Heute Anruf bekommen dass es Anfang nächster Woche montiert und versendet wird. 
Ok..wird auch Zeit...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab in Berlin im Shop bestellt und KEINE Anzahlung geleistet - ich wollte es machen, aber Philipp meinte, ich bräuchte nicht. Das V.SX hat dann 10 Wochen gebraucht. Ich vermute zwar, das es von Shop zu Shop anders ist, aber bei mir hat es ja auch geklappt. @Calu - ich würde es an Deiner Stelle morgen wirklich mal probieren, der Versand ist meist ganz schnell erledigt - vielleicht kannst Du ja doch schon am WE testen.


----------



## µ_d (7. Mai 2010)

BierSteige23 schrieb:


> wie Hast du die Anzahlung gemacht? (wenn ich fragen darf) gleich vor Ort im Shop?
> 
> Ich habe am 06.03 bestellt und Anzahlungs-Eingang wurde am 12.03 bestätigt.
> Heute Anruf bekommen dass es Anfang nächster Woche montiert und versendet wird.
> Ok..wird auch Zeit...



ich hab am 2.3. bestellt und auch direkt angezahlt. bestätigung auch am 12.3. bekommen, aber noch nichts gehört, und immer wenn ich da anrufe sagen sie mir: "so in den nächsten 2 wochen sollte das was werden..." auch vor 3 wochen schon... naja, mal schauen. zum himmelfahrtwochenende hätt ich es schon gerne...


----------



## calu71 (7. Mai 2010)

@biersteige 
nein, die anzahlung habe ich per internet getätigt ( so wie es mir geraten worden ist)
im shop war es nicht möglich, bestätigung habe ich bis heute nicht [email protected]
@sundaydriver
es gibt nur eins was ich liebe machen würde als mein neue bike holen, ( außer familie )
BIKEN.......und ich bin morgen in der pflaz zum biken, deswegen muß ich es verschieben, aber keine sorge das war mein letzte we ohne v.sx........und fotos stelle ich natürlich auch ins netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einHelge (8. Mai 2010)

Ich kann ja nur staunen wenn ich hier eure Wartezeiten sehe. Bei mir gehts nun in die 11. Woche!!! Hab auch schon mehrmals mit den Leuten telefoniert und wurde immer nur vertröstet. Also langsam ist die Vorfreude bei mir auch weg. Werd mich kommende Woche nochmal da melden und hoffe das sich endlich was bewegt.


----------



## Slartibartfass (8. Mai 2010)

einHelge: Was für Komponenten hattest du denn bestellt?


----------



## Alex_F (8. Mai 2010)

hab meins am 24.3. in berlin geordert und bekomme es anfang der woche..also 7 wochen..standard konfig mehr oder weniger..


----------



## einHelge (9. Mai 2010)

Gabel: Fox Float 36 RC2
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Mavic Crossline
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Team, Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Stylo RaceSyntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Kette: Sram X9

geordert im online-shop. farbe ist Black Anodized. da habe ich von herrn rose schon gesagt bekommen ,und hier gelesen, das es schwierigkeiten mit dem anodisierer gab. glaub ich einfach mal. beim 2. telefonat hies es algemeine lieferengpässe wegen hoher nachfrage. kann ich mir auch vorstellen. beim 3. telefonat habe ich erfahren das der vulkanausbruch in island den teilenachschub verhindert hat.  material und teile werden doch bestimmt nicht eingeflogen sondern per container eingeschifft, oder?


----------



## warpax (9. Mai 2010)

einHelge schrieb:


> material und teile werden doch bestimmt nicht eingeflogen sondern per container eingeschifft, oder?



Das dürfte uzm einen damit zusammenhängen, woe die Teile herkommen und zum anderen, um welche Teile es sich handelt. 500 Rahmen aus Taiwan kommen garantiert mit dem Container. Z.B. 500 kleine Kartons mit Bremsen, die zusammengefaßt vielleicht zwei, drei große ergeben und aus dem europäischen Ausland kommen, dürften wohl kaum mit dem Schiff kommen. Da ist Luftfracht günstiger und schneller. 

Alles in allem sprechen meiner Meinung nach die extrem unterschiedlichen Lieferzeiten der Bikes dafür, daß es wirklich an den Konfigurationen liegt. Im letzten Jahr, wo Votec heillos überfordert war, dauerte ja einfach alles länger als anfangs zugesagt.


----------



## caine81 (9. Mai 2010)

Na bei den Lieferzeiten bin ich echt mal gespannt. Ich habe am 27.04. bei Philipp im Votec Store Berlin mein Bike bestellt, er sagte mir es dauert 3-4 Wochen! Na mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Mai 2010)

caine81 schrieb:


> Na bei den Lieferzeiten bin ich echt mal gespannt. Ich habe am 27.04. bei Philipp im Votec Store Berlin mein Bike bestellt, er sagte mir es dauert 3-4 Wochen! Na mal schauen.



Anodisiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## caine81 (9. Mai 2010)

Gepulvert in Snow White / Spicy Red

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 170mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss M 210  Lockout
Laufrad: Mavic Crossline
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert  2.4
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Avid Elixir CR, Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR  203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo  Race, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia  NT1
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Stylo Race
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9,  Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel:  Truvativ Stylo, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Kette: Sram X9 

Stimmt das das da keine Pedale bei sind??


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Mai 2010)

Keine Pedale, stimmt - aber die Crank Bros DoubleX 5050 haben richtig gut Grip 

Ich denk mal das Du bei der Konfig ungefähr die Zeit warten musst, höchstens 1 Woche mehr.

Sind ja schon einige, die bei Philipp nen V.SX bestellt haben... sollten wir uns mal zu nem Trip treffen.


----------



## caine81 (9. Mai 2010)

Komisch, aber zu einem Fahrrad gehören doch Pedale dazu?!? 
Das macht mir ja Hoffnung dass ich nicht so lang warten muss, klar lass uns doch mal ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln...


----------



## Schnitte (9. Mai 2010)

caine81 schrieb:


> Komisch, aber zu einem Fahrrad gehören doch Pedale dazu?!?


 
dess leider bei teuren Bikes normal ^^ findest keine ordentlichen Bikes bei dem schon Pedale dabei sind.
Unter anderem weil jeder sein eigenes System fahren will. Soll ja auch Freerider geben die auf Klickis schwören und wieder viele andere setzen auf Plattform Pedale ;-)


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2010)

Oh man...letzte Woche Anruf: "Montage wohl Donnerstag - dann Lieferung Mo oder Di - aber wir rufen vorher nochmal an damit sie sich darauf einrichten können."

Und wie so absehbar bei Votec: KEIN Anruf, und damit wohl auch keine Lieferung Montag oder Dienstag.

Ich sage euch: ES KOTZT MICH AN. 

Erst KW 14, dann 17-18, jetzt 19...und kein Ende


----------



## kube (10. Mai 2010)

Das Ende kommt plötzlich, ich hatte auch schon garnicht mehr an mein Rad  gedacht aufeinmal email bekommen und am nächsten Tag wars da und ich  sach dir das warten hat sich gelohnt, die Qualität ist nur vom feinsten,  der Lack ist sehr hochwertig und alles in tadellosem Zustand montiert.  Also kannst dich weiter freuen denn wenn es da ist hast du ein wahres  Schmuckstück zuhause


----------



## einHelge (10. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> ...ich hatte auch schon garnicht mehr an mein Rad  gedacht...



die sache hat nen hacken. ich muss die ganze zeit dran denken!!!


----------



## kube (10. Mai 2010)

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es diese Woche noch kommt. Ansonsten wenn es da ist bitte Bilder.


----------



## Schnitte (11. Mai 2010)

der Herr Rose meinte mal, dass man durch eine Mail an [email protected] (so oder ähnlich) wohl automatisch immer wieder über Fortschritte informiert wird. 
kann jmd. dazu genaueres sagen? bzw. hat davon jmd. schon was gehört und eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht? habe die Mail Adresse nicht mehr 100% im Kopf, deswegen wollte ich erstmal nachfragen ob ich das so richtig verstanden habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (11. Mai 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> der Herr Rose meinte mal, dass man durch eine Mail an [email protected] (so oder ähnlich) wohl automatisch immer wieder über Fortschritte informiert wird.
> kann jmd. dazu genaueres sagen? bzw. hat davon jmd. schon was gehört und eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht? habe die Mail Adresse nicht mehr 100% im Kopf, deswegen wollte ich erstmal nachfragen ob ich das so richtig verstanden habe



[email protected]

Aber automatisch habe ich dort keine Infos bekommen. Musste schon immer wieder Email schreiben oder anrufen.


----------



## Schnitte (11. Mai 2010)

ahhh alles klar ;-)
mhm na dann ist die Sache ja fast sinnlos wenn man da sowieso jedes mal selber hinschreibt. damit gehts am ende nicht schneller und teilweiße wird man wohl eher deprimiert sein


----------



## ibislover (11. Mai 2010)

wie oft wollte ich das gleiche thema eigentlich noch durchkauen!?


----------



## Schnitte (11. Mai 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> wie oft wollte ich das gleiche thema eigentlich noch durchkauen!?


 
war ne Frage, gab ne Antwort. alles scheen und nun weiter warten  keinen grund sich jetzt wieder sinnlos aufzuregen


----------



## BierSteige23 (11. Mai 2010)

Ist halt ein emotionales auf und ab 
Freitag kam z.B. der Anruf dass mein's Anfang diser Woche fertiggestellt wird. Seither ruf ich nur noch meine Email ab und komm kaum noch zum arbeiten 

..morgen ist allerdings dann schon wieder Mitte der Woche und die Skepsis dass ich diese Woche noch die erste Ausfahrt erleben werde...


----------



## calu71 (11. Mai 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen? Unser neuste Familienmitglied..................


----------



## Arny79 (11. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Ist das eine 2009er Farbkombination? Hast Du die speziell gewählt?


----------



## calu71 (11. Mai 2010)

Das ist eine 2010, habe ich so gewählt.


----------



## Joschi3100 (11. Mai 2010)

Auuuuu

Hab soeben erfahren das sich mein V.SX in der Endmontage befindet.

Hab am 10.04 bestellt.

Das nenne ich mal schnelle customade Produktion.

Gruß Joschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny79 (11. Mai 2010)

Gerade nen Anruf von Votec bekommen, mein Bike wäre im Prinzip fertig, aber die Lyrik ist nicht lieferbar wegen Aschewolke... Verzögert sich alles auf unbestimmte Zeit!


----------



## µ_d (11. Mai 2010)

Arny79 schrieb:


> Gerade nen Anruf von Votec bekommen, mein Bike wäre im Prinzip fertig, aber die Lyrik ist nicht lieferbar wegen Aschewolke... Verzögert sich alles auf unbestimmte Zeit!



interessant. gleichen anruf bekommen, nur bei mir ist es angeblich die elixir. hab jetzt die saint bestellt da das angeblich die lieferzeit verkürzen würde...
heute sind es übrigens 10 wochen seit der bestellung...


----------



## Arny79 (11. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust mir 1200 Euro für die Fox F36 Talas RC2 FIT zu geben? Die ist nämlich lieferbar und ich kaufe mir die RS Solo Air dann woanders. ;-)


----------



## Erroll (11. Mai 2010)

Arny79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mir 1200 Euro für die Fox F36 Talas RC2 FIT zu geben? Die ist nämlich lieferbar und ich kaufe mir die RS Solo Air dann woanders. ;-)


----------



## kube (11. Mai 2010)

calu71 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen? Unser neuste Familienmitglied..................



Glückwunsch, die Farbcombi sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Jocki1 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, nach der 2. Bandscheiben-OP das entgÃ¼ltige aus vom Arzt, deshalb wirklich schweren Herzens der Verkauf meines Votec VS.X, Oktober 2009 gekauft, 110 (!) Km, es ist das 1.1 aufgewertet mit der IS900 von Kindshok (2010), Sram X9 Trigger und SW, Rockring NC17. RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ist L. Verbaut ist die weiÃe Magura Wotan, Papiere sind natÃ¼rlich komplett vorhanden. Das Rad hat 2400 â¬ gekostet, ich gebe es fÃ¼r 17oo VB ab, absolut neuwertig! Farbe ist Rot-WeiÃ, anschauen und fahren in DÃ¼sseldorf natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (12. Mai 2010)

Meins hätte ich heute abholen können, wenn votec beide Achsen mitgeschickt hatte. Grandiose Leistung.


----------



## BierSteige23 (14. Mai 2010)

..diese Woche wiedermal nix gehört.  (sollte eigentlich Anfang dieser Woche fertigestellt werden)
So langsam verlier ich die Gedult. Bin fast schon froh über das beschissene Wetter...


----------



## calu71 (14. Mai 2010)

@biersteige
es ist schon hier oft gesagt worden, ich will es nochmal bestätigen.
es ist frustriert und man kann es kaum abwarten aber wenn es da ist
ist all dies vergessen und es lohnt sich zu warten, das bike ist einfach perfekt...........


----------



## Slartibartfass (14. Mai 2010)

Freitag ne eMail an [email protected] geschickt, halbe Stunde später anruf bekommen, mein Bike wär übernächste Woche fertig. Wegen Aschewolke gab es Probleme, aber inzwischen wären alle Teile wieder lieferbar.


----------



## BierSteige23 (14. Mai 2010)

..gerade auch wieder Anruf von Herrn Rose: Lyric und Elixir sind wegen Aschewolke nicht lieferbar. Aber angeblich definitv mitte nächster Woche bei Votec. Brauch wohl trotzdem Glück wenn es zum nächsten WE im Shop in Stuggi stehen soll.

Wehe nächste Woche scheint die Sonne


----------



## Felix_2302 (14. Mai 2010)

Habe auch vor einer Woche ein V.SX bestellt und es nun storniert. Werde in einer guten Woche trotzdem mein V.SX haben


----------



## beachowsky (14. Mai 2010)

Felix_2302 schrieb:


> Habe auch vor einer Woche ein V.SX bestellt und es nun storniert. Werde in einer guten Woche trotzdem mein V.SX haben


???


----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2010)

beachowsky schrieb:


> ???


 
hab ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## warpax (15. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht meint er das hier:



Jocki1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach der 2. Bandscheiben-OP das entgültige aus vom Arzt, deshalb wirklich schweren Herzens der Verkauf meines Votec VS.X, Oktober 2009 gekauft, 110 (!) Km, es ist das 1.1 aufgewertet mit der IS900 von Kindshok (2010), Sram X9 Trigger und SW, Rockring NC17. Rahmengröße ist L. Verbaut ist die weiße Magura Wotan, Papiere sind natürlich komplett vorhanden. Das Rad hat 2400  gekostet, ich gebe es für 17oo VB ab, absolut neuwertig! Farbe ist Rot-Weiß, anschauen und fahren in Düsseldorf natürlich möglich.


----------



## Joschi3100 (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Hier mal ein kleines Fazit nach meinem ersten Ausritt.

Mein VSX mit Lyrik Solo Air 170 und DT Swiss XM 180 fährt sich hervorragend. Das schöne ist das Bike macht einfach einen sehr stimmigen Gesamteindruck.

Beste Grüße,

Joschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico_biker (17. Mai 2010)

ne frage bei der lyrik solo air brauch ich da einen 1,5 oder 1,1/8 Vorbau?


----------



## kube (17. Mai 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Fazit nach meinem ersten Ausritt.
> 
> ...



Mach doch mal bitte Fotos.


----------



## Joschi3100 (18. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos, mit leichten Modifikationen, das Hintere Laufrad wird noch getauscht.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kube (18. Mai 2010)

Habe mir da ein Schutzblech reingefummelt und ich finde das sieht auch noch einigermassen aus, habe einfach ein Schutzblech von SKS genommen und mit ner Schere ausgeschniten und mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigt.

















Dein Rad sieht echt gut aus mit der roten Felge !!


----------



## Alex_F (18. Mai 2010)

so..hab meins heute abgeholt...sieht schon schick aus..bilder kommen die tage..

frage: was fahrt ihr denn für kettenspanner..mir (noob) wurde zwar gesagt, ich brauch das nicht, aber die kette schlägt schon an den hinterbau, wenn ich gechillt ne bordsteinkante runterfahre.

gruss


----------



## kube (18. Mai 2010)

Hab keinen Kettenspanner, habe mir Kettenstrebenschutz drum gemacht


----------



## Alex_F (18. Mai 2010)

springt einem die kette dann nicht runter? bei mir schlackert das schon recht doll..


----------



## Schnitte (18. Mai 2010)

laut Votec soll mein Bike in KW 21 fertig gestellt werden *hoff


----------



## kube (18. Mai 2010)

Bei mir schlackert die auch aber runtergesprungen ist sie mir bis jetzt noch nie,  aber mich würde das auch generell mal interessieren welchen Kettenspanner man benutzen kann falls meine Fahrweise mal was heftiger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (18. Mai 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> laut Votec soll mein Bike in KW 21 fertig gestellt werden *hoff



Dann drück ich mal ganz fest die Daumen das es dann auch wirklich nächste Woche kommt


----------



## Erroll (18. Mai 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> frage: was fahrt ihr denn für kettenspanner.


Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt. Stinger, Shaman Enduro, G-Junkies Zweig.... Such einfach mal im Forum. Da gibts massig Infos dazu.


----------



## Alex_F (18. Mai 2010)

du meinst die dreist oder?? thx..ich lese mich da mal ein..


----------



## Erroll (18. Mai 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> du meinst die dreist oder?? thx..ich lese mich da mal ein..



Wenn du 3 fach fährst, dann die Dreist. Wenn 2 fach, dann die Zweig.


----------



## warpax (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre zweifach mit der E13 DRS und bin absolut begeistert. War beim 08er Modell mehr oder weniger die einzige "Wahl", weil da noch keine ISCG-Aufnahme dran war, gibt es aber auch für ISCG.


----------



## Brickowski (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre zweifach mit der Zweig und bin zufrieden...3fach brauch ich sowieso nich am VSX.
Schutzblech sieht bei mir übrigens fast genauso aus wie bei kube...bastel ich mir immer dran wenns noch matschig is.Funktioniert,sieht man kaum,beeinträchtigt den Umwerfer nicht,was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (18. Mai 2010)

bei 2fach nimmste dann das große kettenblatt runter? kommt dann nen bashguard anstelle dessen drauf?


----------



## beachowsky (18. Mai 2010)

wie die meinige heisst weiss ich nicht mehr , werde aber auf ne e13 umsteigen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/646804


----------



## Erroll (18. Mai 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> bei 2fach nimmste dann das große kettenblatt runter? kommt dann nen bashguard anstelle dessen drauf?



Du nimmst das 44er Blatt ab und tauschst das 32er gegen ein 36er aus. Anstellte des 44er Blattes kommt ein Bash drauf und gut is. Ich fahre seit Jahren so und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Es gibt auch Leute, die anstelle eines 36er ein 38er fahren.
beachowsky´s kefü sieht nach ner Shiftguide aus. Die ist allerdings sackschwer. Würde ich nicht verbauen.


----------



## Alex_F (18. Mai 2010)

denke zweig oder dreist sind gut..muss mir nur noch klar werden ob 2fach oder 3 fach und wenn 2 fach, welche kombi..

danke für eure tips...


----------



## warpax (18. Mai 2010)

Für die Berechnung der Kombi kann ich dieses nützliche Tool hier empfehlen:

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html

Insgesamt hat man mit vorne 22-36 das beste Ergebnis, weil dadurch nur der größte Gang von 44-32-22 wegfällt. Die übrigen 13 Gänge (faktisch) bleiben bis auf winzige Unterschiede in den Nachkommastellen erhalten.

Edit: es gibt auch eine Menge anderer "Ritzelrechner", aber den finde ich in der grafischen Darstellung des Ergebnisses am übersichtlichsten. Wem er nicht zusagt, kann ich nur empfehlen, mal bei Google nach "Ritzelrechner" zu suchen und bei den zahlreichen Ergebnissen den optimalen auszusuchen.


----------



## beachowsky (19. Mai 2010)

@eroll jepp das ding is sau schwer tausche auch hernächst gegen eine e13 srsdie ist auch weniger dreck anfällig.

und zu dem problem ob 2fach oder 3 fach? das ist geschmackssache. ich fahr mit 2 fach 22-36 ganz gut


----------



## Erroll (19. Mai 2010)

"Locke" aus dem Projekt Lightfreerider Thread, fertig wohl auch auf Bestellung leichte Kefü´s aus Carbon an. Evtl. bei ihm mal anfragen. Wäre ne gute und vor allem leichte Alternative.


----------



## warpax (19. Mai 2010)

beachowsky schrieb:


> tausche auch hernächst gegen eine e13 srs
> 
> ...
> 
> ich fahr mit 2 fach 22-36 ganz gut



Die SRS ist nur für ein Kettenblatt. Wenn Du weiterhin zweifach fahren willst, brauchst Du die DRS.


----------



## beachowsky (19. Mai 2010)

die drs meinte ich


----------



## MCdemo (19. Mai 2010)

Hi,

so habe meins gestern auch in Wenden abgeholt. 

Bestellt wurde am 20. März...












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647047

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647047


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (19. Mai 2010)

hab grad mit dem oliver von g-junkies telefoniert.

frage: er meinte es müssten rechts zwischen rahmen und innenlagergehäuse? spacer sein, die man rausnimmt, anstelle dessen dann die kefü montiert wird.

kann es sein, dass bei der truvativ stylo keine spacer da sind?

müßte ich dann andere kurbeln montieren um ne kefü dranschrauben zu können?


----------



## kube (19. Mai 2010)

MCdemo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so habe meins gestern auch in Wenden abgeholt.
> 
> ...



Geil sieht echt Hammer aus, ich liebe das V.SX


----------



## kube (19. Mai 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> hab grad mit dem oliver von g-junkies telefoniert.
> 
> frage: er meinte es müssten rechts zwischen rahmen und innenlagergehäuse? spacer sein, die man rausnimmt, anstelle dessen dann die kefü montiert wird.
> 
> ...



Das müsste dir eigentlich weiterghelfen, soweit ich das gesehen habe hat das V.SX eine spezielle Aufnahme für KFÜ und da sollte die dreist eigentlich dranpassen.

http://www.g-junkies.de/faq.html#pskef




oh habe gerade gesehen das die KeFü nicht an diese spezielle Aufnahme passt sorry. Habe gerade mal bei mir geschaut da ist ein Spacer an der stylo.


----------



## Alex_F (19. Mai 2010)

edit: habs gecheckt..habt ihr ne empfehlung für ne kefü die an die iscg aufnahme geschraubt wird?


----------



## warpax (19. Mai 2010)

Für wieviele Kettenblätter?


----------



## Alex_F (19. Mai 2010)

denke 2 reichen. 

btw..welcher iscg standard (alt oder der 05er) wird denn beim 2010er verwendet??

http://www.e13components.com/support_iscg_explained.html


----------



## kube (19. Mai 2010)

Auf der Votec seite steht :
*Votec V.SX - Frameset*

 Das neue V.SX mit Maxle-Steckachssystem, ISCG


----------



## Alex_F (20. Mai 2010)

nachdem mich 3 leute weiterreichen mussten wurde mir gerade gesagt, dass es der alte standard ist, also ISCG 03 (old)


----------



## Slartibartfass (20. Mai 2010)

Sooo, meins wird am 27.5. fertig aufgebaut und dann geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (20. Mai 2010)

so..war grad mal unten paar fotos machen.

hier ein erstes..


----------



## Alex_F (20. Mai 2010)

noch eins


----------



## Arny79 (21. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil, ist das ne Wunschfarbe von Dir? Alles weiss und schwarze Schrift, sehe ich das richtig? Gefällt mir sehr gut! Welche Bremsen sind da montiert? Avid Elixir CR, oder Avid Elixir R?


----------



## Alex_F (21. Mai 2010)

es ist ne standard farbe denke ich..die CR ist es...


----------



## Arny79 (21. Mai 2010)

Also in der Farbpalette auf der Votec Homepage kann ich nichts finden in weiss. Hast Du zufällig die genaue Bezeichnung?


----------



## Alex_F (21. Mai 2010)

ja..die hab ich...ich zitiere phil ausm votec shop berlin, so, wie er es in die bestellung geschrieben hat.

"komplett in weiss"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny79 (21. Mai 2010)

Crazy!


----------



## Joschi3100 (21. Mai 2010)

@ Alex_F

Was hast du denn da für Albertos drauf?

Sehen aus wie aus 2006.

Gruß


----------



## Alex_F (21. Mai 2010)

ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung..ich bin vollnoob...;-)


----------



## Joschi3100 (21. Mai 2010)

Kann auch sein das Schwalbe das design geändert hat.

Wie sie bei mir aussehen kannst du ja oben auf den Fotos erkennen.

Gruß J


----------



## MDZPNMD (21. Mai 2010)

So, mein V.SX ist heute angekommen (bestellt am 11.4) und ich hab ka wieso die Luft ausm Dämpfer gelassen, ich glaub ich hab das gemacht um meinen Schlamm-/Sand-/Spritz- Schutz besser anbringen zu können, aber ich hab kiene Ahnung mit wie viel PSI ich den wieder aufpumpen soll.
Kennt einer von euch den Wert der Standarteinstelung von Votec passend zu dem Hinterbau.
Danke für eure Hilfe, Bilder folgen!


----------



## lukabe (21. Mai 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> @ Alex_F
> 
> Was hast du denn da für Albertos drauf?
> 
> ...



Das sind die Performance Modelle, also die günstigeren. Des wegen das große gelbe P.



MDZPNMD schrieb:


> So, mein V.SX ist heute angekommen (bestellt am 11.4) und ich hab ka wieso die Luft ausm Dämpfer gelassen, ich glaub ich hab das gemacht um meinen Schlamm-/Sand-/Spritz- Schutz besser anbringen zu können, aber ich hab kiene Ahnung mit wie viel PSI ich den wieder aufpumpen soll.
> Kennt einer von euch den Wert der Standarteinstelung von Votec passend zu dem Hinterbau.
> Danke für eure Hilfe, Bilder folgen!



Was wiegst du? Am besten probierst du einfach aus.
Luft rein, Gummring am Dämpfer ganz hoch schieben, draufsetzen, Abstand zwischen Dämpfer und Ring messen. Müssten dann so zwischen 125(25% SAG) und 15 Millimeter(30% SAG) sein


----------



## kube (21. Mai 2010)

Kinders wenn ihr mal die Anleitungen lesen würdet, da steht drin mit wieviel PSI BAR oder sonstwas die Dinger befüllt werden. Ausserdem kann man das nicht so pauschal sagen weil man den Druck auf sein Körpergewicht einstellt und jeder fährt den Dämpfer anders der eine mags lieber weich und ein anderer wieder härter ;-). Vorne an der Gabel ist sogar ne Tabelle wieviel druck bei wieviel Kg.


----------



## lukabe (21. Mai 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Kinders wenn ihr mal die Anleitungen lesen würdet, da steht drin mit wieviel PSI BAR oder sonstwas die Dinger befüllt werden. Ausserdem kann man das nicht so pauschal sagen weil man den Druck auf sein Körpergewicht einstellt und jeder fährt den Dämpfer anders der eine mags lieber weich und ein anderer wieder härter ;-). Vorne an der Gabel ist sogar ne Tabelle wieviel druck bei wieviel Kg.



Und was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen? Er hat nach dem Druck gefragt den er im Dämpfer braucht (und nicht in der Gabel) und wenn er den SAG so einstellt wie ich oben geschrieben hab dann passt das doch. 
Außerdem hab ich noch in keiner Anleitung was konkretes für den Druck im Dämpfer gelesen, das hängt ja immer von der Kombi Dämpfer-Hinterbau ab.


----------



## kube (21. Mai 2010)

Was für ein Problem hast Du jetzt mit meiner Antwort? Außerdem hat er nach der Standardeinstellung gefragt und die steht bei mir in der Anleitung


----------



## lukabe (21. Mai 2010)

Kein wirkliches Problem, nur "Kinders" hat mich gestört und dass du anfängst was von der Gabel zu schreiben, was eigentlich keinen interessiert. Außerdem ist "Kinders wenn ihr mal die Anleitungen lesen würdet, da steht drin mit wieviel PSI BAR oder sonstwas die Dinger befüllt werden." auch nicht die netteste Art jemanden anzureden.
Bei mir in der Anleitung stand nichts drin, kommt ja wie gesagt immer auf den Dämpfer an, aber wenn bei dir für deinen Rahmen mit entsprechendem Dämpfer was drin steht ist das ja gut und schön.
Wie du ja aber selbst schon geschrieben hast ist das nur ein Richtwert, die individuelle Abstimmung muss jeder selbst für sich finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Mai 2010)

Da isses!
Gestern morgen Email erhalten es wäre heute vorraussichtlich abholbereit.
Konnte es dann sogar schon gestern Abend abholen. 

Wirkliche Probefahrt im Gelände steht noch aus und erfolgt leider frühestens Sonntag nachmittag.
Aber optisch bin ich schonmal total begeistert. 
Live is halt doch nochmal was anderes als auf Bildern.

Apropos Bilder gibts in meinem Profil...


----------



## Alex_F (22. Mai 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Das sind die Performance Modelle, also die günstigeren. Des wegen das große gelbe P.



worin unterscheiden die sich zu den normalen? und wieso hab ich die performance dinger und andere die normalen?


----------



## MDZPNMD (22. Mai 2010)

So ich hab den Dämpfer mal provisorisch aufgepumpte, damit ich mit meinen 65Kg überhaupt Federweg hab und die Gabel nach Herstellerangaben eingestellt, dazu ein Dämpferkondom und Kettenstrebenschutz aus einem kaputten Schlauch befestigt.

Danach wurden die hässlichen Bearcats gegen geliehene GI's ausgetauscht und ich bin Probegefahren durch den Wald, 25 km bergauf und bergab. Sobalb meine Studpin3 da sind kommen die dran.
Abgesehen, dass die Sattelstütze bei mir kaum ins Sattelrohr gepasst hat weil innen noch Sand vom Strahlen war, wodurch das Sattelrohr verkratzt ist und dass meine vorder Bremsscheibe nun quietscht hat sich das V.SX 1A gefahren,
und der Nobby Nic hatte selbst nach einem ungeplanten ausflug in eine Suhle noch genug Grip zum Vorwaärtskommen.
Ich bin nur leider 2 mal mit dem Tretlager an Ästen hängen geblieben.

Bilder:










nach dem Fahren mit den GI's




Dämpfer/Hinterbau nach dem Fahren (von oben)


----------



## kube (22. Mai 2010)

Bei mir geht die Sattelstütze auch total schwer rein. Vorderadbremse quitscht auch wie Hölle und irgendwas am Hinterbau gibt auch so ein komisches quitschen von sich aber ich denke mal das die Teile sich noch aufeinander einfahren müssen, ansonsten bin ich mit der Quali des Bikes absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Joschi3100 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Hab gestern auch feststellen  müssen das die Schaltzüge zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen enorme Bewegung erfahren und von den Klemmen der Zugverlegung schön abgeschrabbelt werden.

Habs zunöchst mit Kabelbindern veruscht das wurde aber auch nicht besser.
Dann habe ich die original Klemmen entgrated und sowohl in die Rahmenaufnahme für die Züge, als auch in die Rundung der Klemme ein kleines Stück "Elefantenhaut" geklebt. Nun wieder die Klemme samt Zügen in die Aufnahme, sitz absolut stramm. keine Bewegung mehr.

Alternativ kann man auch etwas Isolierband um den Zug wickeln das der gleich Klemmeffekt erreicht wird. Zudem erhöhen Isolierband und insbesondere die "Elefantenhaut" die Reibwerte.

Gruß Joschi


----------



## MDZPNMD (23. Mai 2010)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab gestern auch feststellen  müssen das die Schaltzüge zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen enorme Bewegung erfahren und von den Klemmen der Zugverlegung schön abgeschrabbelt werden.
> 
> ...



Hey, könntest du mal ein Bild machen, mich würd mal interesieren welche Stelle du genau menst.


----------



## ibislover (23. Mai 2010)

also noch deutlicher kann er es ja nicht schreiben, oder?



Joschi3100 schrieb:


> ...Hab gestern auch feststellen  müssen das die Schaltzüge zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen enorme Bewegung erfahren und von den Klemmen der Zugverlegung schön abgeschrabbelt werden...





die zugverlegung ist echt käse, da sollten sie dringend was ändern.
vorschläge gibt es ja schon eon paar seiten weiter vorne.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. Mai 2010)

Nochmal ein kleines Actionbild vom Lago, wo ich glücklicherweise das 3. Mal in diesem Jahr gelandet bin... gestern hab ich mir allerdings den Bremshebel von der Elixir CR abgerissen und heute gehts leider wieder nach Hause...


----------



## kube (23. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage, wo bekommt man eigentlich ein Lagerkit her wenn die mal verschlissen sind am Hinterbau, kann man die bei Votec bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (23. Mai 2010)

Ja, kannste bei Votec bestellen, kostet aber auch richtig Geld (mir war was um die 70-100 Euro) für mein V.FR... bei meinem V.SX ist ja auch gleich ne Schraube aus dem Hinterbau verlustig gegangen.


----------



## warpax (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab sie mir beim Fetten nicht so genau angesehen, aber meist werden in Hinterbauten normierte Standardlager eingebaut. Wenn Du sie ausgebaut hast, schau mal, ob eine Typenbezeichnung draufsteht. Mit der kannst Du dann zu einem entsprechenden Händler und sie dort aus einer Auswahl mehrerer Hersteller bestellen/kaufen.


----------



## lukabe (23. Mai 2010)

Apropos Lager und Hinterbau: 
Mein Hinterbau knackt im Wiegetritt wie verrückt. 
Hab mal alle Lager ein wenig gelockert und dann wieder wie vorher festgezogen, wodurch das Knacken dann auch kurz weg war, es ist aber wiedergekommen und lässt sich nicht mehr beseitigen.
Hab das Bike erst seit Januar und es hat ca. 500-600km drauf. Da dürfte ja eigentlich noch nichts verschlissen sein, oder?


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich bei meinem MR auch letztes Jahr. Mach mal an alle Drehpunkte einen Tropfen Öl. Bei mir war danach Schluß mit Knacken.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (24. Mai 2010)

Noch ein paar Leckerlis von letzter Woche - Monte Baldo mit V.SX garniert


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2010)

*fürs archiv...*

09er rahmen, größe L, anodisiert - 2840g (nur mit dämpfer, gewogen 3010g minus herstellerangabe für steuersatz)



 




09er rahmen, größe L, anodisiert - gewicht kommt morgen, evtl. mittwoch.


*frage...*

könnt ihr mal schauen ob die dämpfer bushings bei euch unten, also an der schwinge beidseitig plan am dämpfer auge anliegen?
bei mir auf der rechten seite, von hinten gesehen nämlich nicht. außerdem hat der hinterbau spiel, trotz überprüfung aller schrauben. evtl. ist ja das bushing die ursache.





 danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (26. Mai 2010)

so. gestern schrob ich zur feierlichkeit der 12. voll geweordenen woche des wartens eine email an [email protected] um mal zu schauen ob seit meiner bestelländerung auf andere bremsen endlich was geschehen ist. 
heute, vor 15 minuten, ruft mich dann der votec store in berlin, wo ich abholen will, an um mir mitzuteilen das mein rad schon seit über einer woche bei denen rumsteht, aber scheinbar vergessen wurde mir bescheid zu geben.
toll, da hätte ich das pfingst wochenende ja doch schon mit meinem rad verbringen können. so ein scheiß...
naja, jetzt irgendwie schnell die zeit frei machen und mich mit meinem rad vereinen.


----------



## ChrisPi (26. Mai 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleines Actionbild vom Lago, wo ich glücklicherweise das 3. Mal in diesem Jahr gelandet bin... gestern hab ich mir allerdings den Bremshebel von der Elixir CR abgerissen und heute gehts leider wieder nach Hause...



Schlimmer Bub,verbotene Trails fahren....
 Ich war letzte Woche auch am Lago,bin den Brione auch ein paar Mal gefahren.Hinten rum (da wärs erlaubt...) etwas langweilig u. kurz.Aber vorne macht der richtig Spaß


----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Mai 2010)

Die Treppe vorn rum bin ich auch einen Teil gefahren, aber ein "verbotenes" Foto sollte reichen, vielleicht liest doch mal ein Carabinieri mit und dann bin ich mal fällig 

Ja, ja der Lago - ab 11.6. bin ich wieder da... ich habs dieses Jahr richtig gut dort  mit Bike natürlich und danach muss ich doch mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## girion (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor einer knappen Woche mein V.SX in Stuttgart abgeholt. Nach zwei  kleinen Treppenabfahrten folgendes Ergebnis:





und 





Grund: Hammerschmitt ist so klein, dass die Kette über das gesamte Rohr  aufschlägt....  

2. Problem (im Forum bereits angesprochen):  Schaltzug
 --> 1. Ausfahrt 1 Stunde mit folgenden Ergebnissen:





und





... das darf ja wohl nach einer Ausfahrt nicht sein... E-Mail an Votec  läuft.... deren Reaktion.... folgt hoffentlich.... werd ich dann mal  hier einstellen....

Ich kann nur davor warnen mit HS-Kurbel ohne komplette Rohrschutz zu  springen/ Treppen zu fahren oder andere die Kette  aufschwingende  Bodenwellen...



kurz ergänzt - eben angerufen - sehr nett -- neu gepulverte Kettenstrebe als Ausstausch - Zughüllen werden gewechselt --> Strebe mit Folie abgeklebt.... so solls sein  warum nicht gleich?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Mai 2010)

Benutzt du keinen Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz? Sowas ist natürlich immer ärgerlich - aber es ist doch eine ganz normale Verschleisserscheinung.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## girion (27. Mai 2010)

Tja, natürlich benutze ich normal einen Schutz. Zur ersten Treppenabfahrt (2 x3 flache Stufen) habe ich den aber noch nicht aufgelegt bzw. hielt das für nicht notwendig. 
Außerdem ist der Neoprenschutzmantel zu dick, um Schutz vorne Richtung Kurbel zu geben. D. h. dort muss was anders hin, Votec macht jetzt gleich eine entsprechende Schutzfolie auf den Teil der Strebe..., so dass mit Schutz und Folie die Lackschäden wohl ausbleiben werden - hoffe ich mal...


----------



## Joschi3100 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre seit der Ersten Sekund mit Neopren "Gott sei Dank" wenn ich mir das so ansehe.

Das mit den Zügen hatte ich auch Abhilfe schafft das von mir oben beschriebene Vorgehen.

Gruß Joschi


----------



## strippenzieher (27. Mai 2010)

gut da gerade über Kettenstrebenschutz gesprochen wird 
da ich mein VSX am Sa oder Mo abholen kann wollte ich schon im vorraus ein Kettenstrebenschutz besorgen undzwar den von NC17 davon gibt es aber 2 Versionen eine Superjumbo, Jumbo und Standart das letzte müsste passen oder

thx


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Mai 2010)

Ist denn 2010 kein orginaler Kettenstrebenschutz mehr dabei?? 2009 war noch einer mit Voteclogo dran.

Zur Not geht auch erstmal ein alter Schlauch oder Reifen mit Kabelbinder fixiert.


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2010)

besorg dir lieber ein (gel-)lenkerband. sieht besser aus, lässt über die ganze länge verlegen und dämpft besser die schläge der kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (27. Mai 2010)

Wegen den Zügen: Gibts da eine Lösung? Mein V.SX sollte ja auch die Tage kommen und da würde ich gern vor der ersten Tour da was gegen tun.... Einen Kabelbinder am letzten Halter anbringen? Bringt das was? Dass der Zug nichtmehr rutschen kann?


----------



## Joschi3100 (27. Mai 2010)

lies mal oben


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2010)

typen gibts...

zum thema des freds:



ibislover schrieb:


> *fürs archiv...*
> 
> 09er rahmen, größe L, anodisiert - 2840g (nur mit dämpfer, gewogen 3010g minus herstellerangabe für steuersatz)


10er rahmen, größe L, anodisiert - 3060g. also nur 50g schwerer.






was nicht so dolle ist, ist die eloxierung und die schriftzüge.
das finish wirkt nicht so hochwertig wie beim 2009er rahmen und die schriftzüge sind nicht mehr einfach nur poliert und eloxiert wie beim 09er:




sondern haben eine klavierlackoptik und sind sehr deutlich erhaben. stuttgarter shop mensch diepen konnte noch nicht mal sagen wie sie das gemacht haben. auch für ihn war das also neu.
werde das bei gelegenheit mal versuchen fotografisch festzuhalten.

neu sind die goldenen rohrsatz und "made in..." aufkleber. wenn auch völlig unnötig und kommen auch ab.

bling dagegen ist die goldene maxle. die sieht schick aus.
wußte gar nicht das sram die in allen, zu den shiftern passenden, farben anbietet. muss mir mal ne grüne ordern....

ansonsten sind die ausfallenden nun massiver, die wippe verstärkt und ein gusset zwischen die kettenstreben eingeschweißt. alles bekannt, schaut aber nicht schlecht aus.

die obere dämpferschraube wurde endlich auch massiv verstärkt und wird sich nun wohl nicht mehr gleich verbiegen.

spiel im hinterbau ist momentan auch keines da. hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Joschi3100 (27. Mai 2010)

Ach du hattest bislang kein 10er


Was mich ein bische stört ist hinten die nicht vorhandene Aufnahme für das hinterad, da alles so unter Spannung steht (Short cage und Hammerschmidt) ist es ganz schön schwer das hinterrad raus zu bekommen, und dann hängt einem da noch die Bremsscheibe im weg hab mir gleich mal den Rahmen abgeklebt da mit mir die Bremsscheibe beim schnellen radwechsel nicht den Lack weg haut.

Aber ausßer dieser Kleinigkeit ist es echt top

Gruß

J


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2010)

die pfosten haben mir ja ein 09er gliefert! 

das mit der aufnahme wirste an keinem bike mit maxle finden, da die achsen im außendurchmesser immer unterschiedlich sind. im gegensatz zu x-12 wo alles normiert ist. komisch! 

aber man ließt quer durch alle mtb foren, dass zumindest irgendein stop fürs hinterrad schon nett wäre. der kann ja ruhig so hoch sitzen das auch eine achse mit ungewöhnlich großem außendurchmesser halt findet. wäre jedenfalls angehmer wie so, aber man kann damit leben bzw. muss es ja.


----------



## Joschi3100 (28. Mai 2010)

Ja ein Stop wäre schon gut. ISt einfach schwierig unter der Spannung da reinzufriemeln. Zuhause gehts ja noch aber unterwegs hast du da echt spaß. Mal Schauen wann es mich zum ersten mal erwischt. 

Gruß

Joschi


----------



## sundaydrive+r (28. Mai 2010)

Um mal auf das Thema Kette und Hinterbau zu kommen, da siehts bei mir auch schon nicht mehr ganz so neu aus - vor allem, hats die Kette öfter mal reingezogen zwischen Reifen und und der Hinterbaustrebe - werde wohl auch demnächst mal dort ne Vollgummierung anbringen, der Neoprenschutz selbst ist zu kurz.


----------



## Slartibartfass (28. Mai 2010)

Heut Anruf bekommen: "Ihr Bike ist fertig. Aber...". *grmpf*. Der RP23 ist wohl im Lieferverzug. Hab mich jetzt für den 180er DT entschieden. Laut Votec ist der RP23 für meine Gewichtsklasse eh weniger geeignet, da der bei höheren Drücken zum Wippen neigen würde.

So ging es mit Glück aber heut schon raus und ist mit Glück morgen da. Ansonsten wirds halt nächste Woche, immerhin vor dem langen Wochenende


----------



## µ_d (29. Mai 2010)

so, hab gestern dann mal mein rad abgeholt und bin dann jetzt fürs erste mit dem einstellen durch. die farbe (dark green/fancy brown) passt gar nicht zu der weißen federgabel. um den farbmix dann noch abzurunden habe ich es noch mit roten pedalen die ich rum liegen hatte versehen. jetzt ist es zumindest einzigartig was die farbe angeht und funktionieren tut es soweit auch. fotos folgen sobald ich eine eis diele gefunden habe ...

edit:

mit







und ohne eis diele.






und nun schön ne runde im wald spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (29. Mai 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Heut Anruf bekommen: "Ihr Bike ist fertig. Aber...". *grmpf*. Der RP23 ist wohl im Lieferverzug. Hab mich jetzt für den 180er DT entschieden. Laut Votec ist der RP23 für meine Gewichtsklasse eh weniger geeignet, da der bei höheren Drücken zum Wippen neigen würde.
> 
> So ging es mit Glück aber heut schon raus und ist mit Glück morgen da. Ansonsten wirds halt nächste Woche, immerhin vor dem langen Wochenende


sorry, aber da haben sie dir halt aufs auge gedrückt was sie da hatten.
die aussage zum fox stimmt einfach nicht und der DT ist kein sooo schlechter dämpfer, aber mit dem fox nicht zu vergleichen.

wippen kommt auch nicht vom dämpfer, sondern vom hinterbau (bzw. fahrer).
beim fox haste dafür ja propedal und wenn du es nicht aktiviert hast, ist es auch wirklich aus.

was wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2010)

passt doch zur jacke das rad!


----------



## Arny79 (29. Mai 2010)

und den beiden unterschiedlichen Socken ;-)


----------



## TheP1Crow (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe SX fahrer....
Ich war heute im Shop in Stuttgart und bin das SX gefahren...
Leider hatten sie nur M als Rahmengröße da.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie groß ihr seid und welche Rahmengröße ihr fahrt?

Ich bin nebenbei erwähnt ca. 188cm groß^^

Beste Grüße


----------



## ibislover (29. Mai 2010)

bei welcher schrittlänge?

me: 185 / 92cm --> L


----------



## kube (30. Mai 2010)

197/94--- l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (30. Mai 2010)

Auf der Website ist doch ein Rahmengrößenrechner...


----------



## TheP1Crow (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, danke schon mal soweit für eure Antworten,
Schrittlänge sind bei mir 90cm.

Auf der Website kommt bei mir auch eine L raus...


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2010)

was anderes käme aich nicht in frage. der rahmen ist auch sehr kurz. L ist definitiv die richtige wahl!


----------



## beachowsky (30. Mai 2010)

Liebe mit vsx-ler würde gerne wissen was denn so eure bikes wiegen und was für teile verbaut sind.


----------



## warpax (30. Mai 2010)

beachowsky schrieb:


> Liebe mit vsx-ler würde gerne wissen was denn so eure bikes wiegen und was für teile verbaut sind.



Gewicht: 17,3Kg
Aufbau: eher FR-lastig. Guckst Du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/315955


----------



## sundaydrive+r (30. Mai 2010)

Unter 14kg - Ausstattung guckst Du auch hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11415

greetz,
sunday


----------



## lukabe (30. Mai 2010)

14,3 kg - Ausstattung hier ersichtlich oder unter dem Bild:






Weitere Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/118779

Super Bike, das einzige was mich stört ist zur Zeit der knackende Hinterbau und die Zugführung.
Da die Außenhüllen des Schaltzugs hinten schon ordentlich was abbekommen haben dachte ich ich kleb sie mal besser so ab, dass sie sich nicht mehr bewegen.
Dadurch gibts jetzt einen Bogen, genau wie bei der Bremsleitung. Daraus resultiert aber leider, dass sich die Schaltung nicht mehr gescheit einstellen lässt.
Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und hochschalte entspannt sich der Zug nicht mehr komplett, weil er sich durch den Bogen anscheinend nicht mehr frei bewegen kann. 
Wenn die Züge sich bewegen können ist wieder alles beim alten, dann scheuern sich aber wie gesagt die Außenhüllen durch (das Problem haben ja einige andre auch). 
Muss mal bei Votec anrufen, was die dazu und zu meinem knackendem Hinterbau sagen.


----------



## beachowsky (30. Mai 2010)

das problem mit den zügen hatte ich auch! habe dann nokon züge durchgehend verlegt und seit dem ruhe


----------



## Joschi3100 (31. Mai 2010)

@ frak:

Bevor ich die Züge verlegt habe habe ich darauf geachtet das sie schon eine leichte vordefinierte kurve haben, damit sie nich nach unten abknicken. das funktioniert bislang ganz gut, ich werde die tage mal fotos einstellen.


@ The P1

Ich bin 1,89 und habe L mit 60 mm Votbau und 20 mm Spacern unterm Holzfeller.
Passt wirklich perfect.


----------



## TheP1Crow (31. Mai 2010)

Ausgezeichnet;-)

Werd dann auch L nehmen... in Black Anodized mit Weißen bremsen und weißem Lenker...;-)

Genaue geplante Konfig siehe hier:

                                   Gabel: Fox F36 Talas RC2 FIT

              Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve

              Laufradsatz: DT Swiss EX 1750

Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4

Bremsen:     
                      Bremshebel: Avid Elixir R
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R  203/203

              Cockpit     
     Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World  Cup Riser, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp on,  Steuersatz: FSA

              Satte: Selle Italia Q-Bik     

              Sattelstütze: Kindshock

              Antrieb.     
     Schaltwerk: Sram X9,  Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Hammerschmidt  AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9


EDIT*1:
Pedale kommen die 
Crank Brothers 5050xx in schwaz/silber ran

Wird Ende des Monats geordert;-) und gehofft das sie spät. ende Juli da ist;-)
Bin scho höllisch heiß auf die Kiste;-)


EDIT*2:
Hat jemand von euch die Felgen?
Würde da am liebsten die Aufkleber abmachen... Kommt von der Optik einfach ... Cremiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (31. Mai 2010)

TheP1Crow schrieb:


> Laufradsatz: DT Swiss EX 1750
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Meine sollten im Verlauf dieser Woche kommen. Bis zum Verbauen dauert es aber noch etwas, weil der dafür benötigte Rahemn noch komemn muß (nein, kein Votec). Was willst Du wissen? Wären mir fürs Enduro zu leicht. Aber kommt auch immer darauf an, was man damit fahren will. Und ich geh bei Parts sowieso lieber auf Nummer absolut sicher


----------



## Symion (31. Mai 2010)

Alter Hut. Werd die Kettenstreben nicht schützt ist selbst Schuld.
Alten Schlauch, besser Stück Reifen mit Kabelbinder ran und gut is.


----------



## lukabe (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die Teile auch und kann sagen: Wenn du nicht dauernd Durchschläge hast sind die Teile echt gut.
Ich hatte vorne nen heftigen Durchschlag und die Felge hat jetzt ne entsprechend große Delle... beeinträchtigt die Funktion aber nicht. 
Und die Optik ist meiner Meinung nach auch genial.


----------



## tudobem (1. Juni 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> Meins hätte ich heute abholen können, wenn votec beide Achsen mitgeschickt hatte. Grandiose Leistung.


 super Teil


----------



## TheP1Crow (1. Juni 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Teile auch und kann sagen: Wenn du nicht dauernd Durchschläge hast sind die Teile echt gut.
> Ich hatte vorne nen heftigen Durchschlag und die Felge hat jetzt ne entsprechend große Delle... beeinträchtigt die Funktion aber nicht.
> Und die Optik ist meiner Meinung nach auch genial.




Ich hoffe das ich die Dämpfer ordentlich einstellen kann das sie ned soooo oft durchschlagen... wenn möglich will ich das ganz vermeiden^^

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Hammerschidt?


Wegen felgen war eigtl. nur die Frage wie sich die roten aufkleber lösen lassen oder ob das schon er gemacht hat?


----------



## Joschi3100 (1. Juni 2010)

Hammerschmidt bis jetzt ++

Macht nur mahlende Geräusche im Overdrive.

Aber mir gefällt das.

Die Anderen positven Aspekte sind ja bekannt


----------



## Arny79 (1. Juni 2010)

So, heute ist es angekommen, mein v.sx!!! 
Nach der ersten Testfahrt die üblichen Probleme mit der Kabelführung vom Schaltwerk. Ausserdem war anscheinend das Sitzrohr innen nicht richtig entgratet, darum sieht die Sattelstütze jetzt schon so aus als wäre sie 5 Jahre alt. 

Bin noch dabei die Federung richtig einzustellen. Wenn ich die Gabel (RS Solo Air) auf ca 60 psi aufpumpe (ohne Vorspannung) und bremse, dann sackt sie fast komplett ab (ca 90% des Federweges). Ist das normal?

Anbei ein Foto, weitere in meinem Profil.


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juni 2010)

meins wurde heute verschickt  bald ists da 
des warten hat ein Ende
DPD verschickt es ja, wie ist das wenn man nicht da ist, wenn der Bote kommt? Hat jmd. Erfahrungen?


----------



## Brickowski (1. Juni 2010)

2. Zustellversuch,normalerweise vormittags (bei uns in der Gegend so zwischen 9 und 12). Man hat allerdings auch die Möglichkeit den 2. Zustellversuch mit DPD zu vereinbaren glaube ich.
Wenns ganz doof läuft das Paket im nächsten Paketzentrum abholen,was u.U,je nach Wohnort schon einige km weit weg sein kann....deswegen Urlaub nehmen und zuhause auf den DPD-Mensch warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (1. Juni 2010)

Kannst davon ausgehen das es morgen früh da ist, meins ist morgens um 9:30 gebracht worden


----------



## lukabe (1. Juni 2010)

Zu dem Problem mit den Außenhüllen meinte Herr Diepen, dass man es beseitigen kann, indem man Kabelbinder statt diesen schwarzen Dingern zum befestigen nimmt...
Dummerweise scheint meine Außenhülle schon so im Ar**h zu sein, dass sich der Zug nicht mehr frei bewegen kann und ab und zu hängt, was beim Schalten ziemlich nervt.
Muss wohl was neues her...


----------



## LogoBob (2. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,
da das Zugproblem wieder aufgewärmt wurde:
Ich hab das mit den Kabelbindern probiert. Wenn man sie richtig festzieht, rutschen die Züge tatsächlich nicht mehr durch. Dann knicken sie aber im Bereich des Sitzrohres stark und scheuern dort innerhalb von geschätzten 400m den Lack ab. Auf einer kurzen Ausfahrt haben sich bei mir die Züge dort durch einen neuen Lackschutzaufkleber! und durch den Lack aufs Metall vorgearbeitet; und das auf einer Länge von ca 8 cm (am Rahmen, nicht meine Fahrstrecke=). Mittlerweile habe ich wieder auf C-Clips umgestellt.

Aber mal ehrlich: Nachdem ich das Hinterrad (ex1750), die Bremse (Avid) und 2 mal die Gabel (Wotan) einschicken musste und jetzt auf einen Ersatz für die defekte Dämpferbefestigung warte, ist es das kleinste Übel, dass der Rahmen und die Züge wie an meiner 10 Jahre alten Stadtschlampe aussehen....

Votec V.SX... das war wohl nix (Ich weiß, dass die nichts für die Qualität der Komponenten können, nervt aber trotzdem tierisch...)

In diesem Sinne

Robert


----------



## MDZPNMD (2. Juni 2010)

Arny79 schrieb:


> So, heute ist es angekommen, mein v.sx!!!
> Nach der ersten Testfahrt die üblichen Probleme mit der Kabelführung vom Schaltwerk. Ausserdem war anscheinend das Sitzrohr innen nicht richtig entgratet, darum sieht die Sattelstütze jetzt schon so aus als wäre sie 5 Jahre alt.
> 
> Bin noch dabei die Federung richtig einzustellen. Wenn ich die Gabel (RS Solo Air) auf ca 60 psi aufpumpe (ohne Vorspannung) und bremse, dann sackt sie fast komplett ab (ca 90% des Federweges). Ist das normal?
> ...



Also bei mir (ca. 65Kg) und mit 55 PSI Motion Control ganz offen, sackt die Gabel genauso ab, ist aber normal.
Das Problem mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch. Ist deins anodized black?


----------



## Arny79 (2. Juni 2010)

Also das die Gabel beim bremsen so stark absackt finde ich echt nervig. Erstmal vom reinen Fahrgefühl her, aber vor Allem wie soll das dann im Gelände werden? Sobald ich bremse habe ich ja nur noch 3 cm Federweg.

Wie oben, als auch in meinem Profil zu sehen, ist mein Bike Snow White / Midnight Blue. (Anodized Black sieht leicht anders aus!! ;-))


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

also ganz normal klingt es ja nicht
mit was bremst du? vorne oder hinten?
eventuell mal die erfahrungsberichte über die RS Solo Air lesen, ob das so sein soll oder mal bei Votec anrufen wenn du gar keinen Ansatzpunkt dazu im Internet findest. nachfragen schadet ja nicht oder du schreibst ne Mail...die antworten ja auch flott ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (2. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich (80kg) eine richtig harte Vollbremsung oder nen Stoppie mache geht meine Gabel auch bis zu 70% rein aber das ist normal... wenn ich das Gewicht nach Hinten verlagere dann weniger...

Probiert doch mal verschiedene Luftdrücke aus

Gruß Joschi


----------



## Joschi3100 (2. Juni 2010)

LogoBob schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> da das Zugproblem wieder aufgewärmt wurde:
> Ich hab das mit den Kabelbindern probiert. Wenn man sie richtig festzieht, rutschen die Züge tatsächlich nicht mehr durch. Dann knicken sie aber im Bereich des Sitzrohres stark und scheuern dort innerhalb von geschätzten 400m den Lack ab. Auf einer kurzen Ausfahrt haben sich bei mir die Züge dort durch einen neuen Lackschutzaufkleber! und durch den Lack aufs Metall vorgearbeitet; und das auf einer Länge von ca 8 cm (am Rahmen, nicht meine Fahrstrecke=). Mittlerweile habe ich wieder auf C-Clips umgestellt.
> 
> ...




Kauf dir mal im Bike Laden deines Vertrauens diese Elefantenhaut, das ist eine Lackschutzfolie die 1,5 -2 mm dick ist und an der nicht Klebenden Seite so ne spezielle Maserung hat.

Die hält den Zügen bei mir recht gut Stand.

Je nach dem wo du die Aufkleber hin machst kanst du sie dann auch relativ klein halten.

Ich setzt bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos rein.

VG 

Joschi


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

so mein Bike ist da
aber beim Aufbauen bin ich etwas verwirrt mit der "Kabelführung"
das Kabel was Bremshebel und Bremse vorne verbindet, wurde sehr seltsam verlegt...es läuft nicht direkt an der Gabel runter, sondern wurde noch einmal unter den lenker rum gelegt.
Das verkürzt die ganze geschichte so sehr, dass man den lenker nicht montieren kann.
jetzt ist die frage, soll das so sein und man schraubt das Kabel ab und wieder neu dran, oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor? Was anderes als abschrauben geht nicht um die Sache zu korrigieren...
da ich bisher nur mit den Aufbau von Rennrädern zutun hatte, sind mir Scheibenbremssystem vollkommen fremd -.-


----------



## ibislover (2. Juni 2010)

du meinst die vordere bremsleitung?
schraub doch einfach den hebel ab und entwirr das ganze!?


----------



## Joschi3100 (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe,

einfach Bremshebel vom Lenker abmachen, entwirren, wieder dran machen... losfahren.

Da war der ibis wohl schneller....


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

gut, hat gepasst. ist augebaut und bald kommen Fotos ;-)
danke euch


----------



## chico_biker (3. Juni 2010)

endlich ist mein V.SX auch da richtig geil!!!


----------



## Napoli94 (3. Juni 2010)

passi des vsx is echt n traum stell mal n paar bilder nei 
gute lösung wegen dem schaltzug wundert mich warum nur auf einer seite


----------



## chico_biker (3. Juni 2010)

hab jetzt maln paar bilder reingestellt schaut se euch an!


----------



## Napoli94 (3. Juni 2010)

am samstag erste gelände Ausfahrt auch für mein vivid xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (4. Juni 2010)

Meins ist heut auch gekommen. Die ersten 25km haben super viel Spass gemacht. Morgen gibts dann mal den ersten richtigen Ausritt


----------



## Hertha100 (5. Juni 2010)

meins ist auch da und fährt sich echt geil...ich hoffe das ich nicht die probleme bekomme mit den zügen...


achso weiter ob ..echt heisse jacke und dazu noch 2 verschiedene strümpfe...ich hätte mich nicht so zur eisdeale getraut...


----------



## Slartibartfass (5. Juni 2010)

Soooo, dann will ich auch ma Bilder zeigen :-D









Die Ausstattung ist folgende:

VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert          M              Snow White / Spicy Red  

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik DH U-Turn 115-160mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM180
Laufrad: Mavic Crossline
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Avid Elixir R, Bremsen: Avid Elixir R 203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race Riser, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Race, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Stylo Race
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Kette: Sram X9
Pedale: Atomlab

Ich sags euch, es macht soooo viel Spass :-D


----------



## racedriver (5. Juni 2010)

So.... nach langem hin und her überlegen war ich heut im shop in stuttgart und bin das v.sx probegefahren, habs auch gleich bestellt .....


jetzt bleibt nur eine Frag.....  was mach ich bis es da ist ????


----------



## Brickowski (5. Juni 2010)

einfrieren lassen!


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

@racedriver
warst mit der Freundin dort, zur gleichen Zeit war ich da und hab nein VSX abgeholt + nocheiner der aus München war glaub ich


----------



## warpax (5. Juni 2010)

@Hertha

Wow, das schwarz/rot ist ja mal eine geile Farbkombi! Manchmal sind die einfachsten Dinge doch die besten.

@Racedriver

Künstliches Koma. Dann kannst Du auch gleich davon träumen, was Du alles so mit dem V.SX anstellst.


----------



## racedriver (5. Juni 2010)

@ strippenzieher :  Jop der war ich... warst du der mit dem schwarz/weissem vsx mit den xtr klickies  ? :-D hast schon ne runde gedreht ?klein ist die mtb welt..........


hm in der zwischenzeit könnte ich auch meine freundin darauf vorbereiten das in zukunft auchs bike mit ins bett muss ................  :-D


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

ne det wa ich net det wa der anare aus Munichhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munich_

_ich hab da die Bike-Heft durchgeblättert (da ja unbedingt so einer vor mir war wo ausgerechnet jetzt ein Bike zusammenstellt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedriver (5. Juni 2010)

Aso okay  bitte um entschuldigung ! hoffe das kommt nicht so bald wieder vor  dafür hab ichs jetzt aber in meiner wunschfarbe braun/orange/weiss


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

hoffe das es in real noch besser aussieht also vorgestellt
hab ja selber eine Wunschfarbe geordert das Gelb von 09, wo so gut wie niemand gewählt hat sagt Herr Diepen. Wo ichs gesehe hab nochbesser als auf Fotos


----------



## racedriver (5. Juni 2010)

ja habs ja schon gesehen genau so wie es im shop stand  so hab ichs mir bestellt ( 3-4 wochen lieferzeit hat er zu mir gesagt, lanfängliche lieferprobleme wie vorher schon im fred genannt gäbe es nicht mehr.. hab extra gefragt bin mal gespannt!!!!)


----------



## Hertha100 (5. Juni 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> @Hertha
> 
> Wow, das schwarz/rot ist ja mal eine geile Farbkombi! Manchmal sind die einfachsten Dinge doch die besten.
> 
> ...




das sieht in natura noch besser aus glaub mir....

ansonsten kann mir einer genau sagen welche seite ich hier von den 48 anklicken muss wo ne beschreibung für die züge ist wie man den fehler wenn er bei mir auftritt behebt...danke schonmal


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

wens ich 3-4 Wochen da steht hasch glück bei mir warens 8 Wochen 5.4 bestellt und am 4.6 hät ichs abhole könne
ausgerechnet an diesen Tag bei der Arbeit einen größeren Auftrag gehabt

Bin grad vom Biken zurückgekommen war so bei Ettlinge rum und gleich mal so 40km gemacht und war fett


----------



## Hertha100 (5. Juni 2010)

obwohl ich sagen muss das das weißgelb mit gelben felgen auch nen hammer wirkt....naja nächstes jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

ja kommt auch Hamma rüba

wenn meine Kamera da ist gibts Bilder dauert aber noch einige Tage


----------



## racedriver (5. Juni 2010)

wenn nur die scheiß lieferzeit nicht wäre

naja muss so lang halt das hardtail leiden....


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Juni 2010)

jaja 
die ersten 6 Wochen ohne ungedult überstanden doch wo es dann hieß Teile von SRAM fehlen noch (durch die Staubwolke) hats mich dann schon angekotzt


----------



## dooley242 (5. Juni 2010)

Dann wart Ihr das also, wegen denen die am Dienstag in Wenden kaumt Zeit hatten. 

Der Typ meinte nur, bis Freitag müssen noch vier Räder nach Stuttgart.


----------



## kube (6. Juni 2010)

Sollen wir mal einen Bilderthread anfangen? Ich fang mal an!


----------



## racedriver (6. Juni 2010)

>Nice


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Juni 2010)

Meines muss demnächst zur Garantiereparatur - irgendwie gibts da mächtig Spiel bei den oberen Druckstreben, die die Wippe halten... mir ist da schon in der ersten Woche eine Schraube verlustig gegangen - das Spiel sieht aber bedenklich aus. Leider bin ich jetzt fast 14 Tage unterwegs, wollte das Rad auch wieder zum Lago mitnehmen... dann wird es leider nur das Tox *seufz*

Hat noch jemand anders, solch ein Spiel beim Hinterbau bemerkt?

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2010)

ja hier.
der rahmen hat nach der dritten ausfahrt an gleicher stelle spiel und knackt höllisch.
kannst mal schauen ob die lager bei dir eingepresst sind. das sollten sie sein. bei mir liegen sie quasi nur drin und auf einer seite ist es fest mit der schraube verbunden.
der herr vom service meldet sich montag, wann sie neue sitzstreben (anodisiert) schicken können.
fahren kannste das aber. schraube haste ja sicher bekommen, oder?


----------



## kube (6. Juni 2010)

Bei mir sitzt alles Bombenfest und hat kein Spiel, aber trotzdem fängt bei mir schon irgendwas an zu knacken an sobald ich richtig in die Pedale trete.Werde die Tage mal schauen was es sein könnte.


----------



## lukabe (6. Juni 2010)

Mein Hinterbau knackt auch im Wiegetritt dermaßen... 
Ich werds bei Gelegenheit mal mit nach Stuttgart nehmen, einschicken will ichs nämlich nicht. Solange alle Schrauben noch da und festgezogen sind wird das Teil gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2010)

knacken kann ja überall her kommen.

einfach mal die schrauebn der lager aufdrehen und rausnehmen und dann den hinterbau komprimieren. wenn es immer noch knackt, liegt es vermutlich an was anderem.
spiel ist auch leicht getestet. verbindung sitzstrebe wippe, also da wo da lager ist, in die faust nehmen und mit der anderen am oberrohr rüttelln. sollte spiel da sein, merkt ihr das an der handinnenfläche.

aber wie gesagt, es kann die kurbel, die dämpferhülsen, der umwerfer, die kabel, einanderes lager etc. sein. echt fies sowas...


----------



## Alex_F (6. Juni 2010)

bei mir hats eben (2. Ausfahrt) angefangen am vorderbau (Gabel?) zu knacken.


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2010)

das passiert sehr oft, an allen bikes. alles auseinander nehmen und fetten und ordentlich zusammenbauen.

wer schön wenn wir uns hier nur auf den rahmen konzentrieren.


----------



## strippenzieher (6. Juni 2010)

so hier mal 2 Bilder von der Handycam auf meiner Tour heute geschossen


nicht vom Sattel blenden lassen kommt noch ein anderer drauf der NT1 ist mir viel zu hart


















@kube bist der Beste


----------



## kube (6. Juni 2010)

wenn du die bilder in deinem album hast dann auf grosses bild gehen und oben den link kopieren und den dann da einsetzen wo die adresszeile kommt wenn du auf den berg mit der Sonne drückst


----------



## racedriver (6. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön der sattel hat was  würds so lassen


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2010)

racedriver schrieb:


> sehr schön der sattel hat was  Würds so lassen


+1


----------



## sundaydrive+r (6. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> fahren kannste das aber. schraube haste ja sicher bekommen, oder?



Ja, die Schraube schon, nur ohne Distanzscheibe - sprich das Gewinde guckt auf der anderen Seite raus :/ Mal sehen, ob ich da noch was beschleunigen kann mit der Reparatur des Bremshebels, dann nehm ich doch lieber das SX, als das Tox mit zum Lago - mir ist eher nach Trail-brettern, als nach Hardtail uphill  Auf jeden Fall DANKE für die Info, das ich trotzdem fahren kann!

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie "schwer" eure Hinterbauten ohne Dämpfer gehen.
Als ich zuletzt selbigen demontiert hatte fiel mir auf, dass insbesondere die Gelenke zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe sehr schwergängig sind.
In diesem Gelenk ist jeweils eine dünne Unterlegscheibe (Metall) eingelegt. Ohne diese ist leichtes Spiel im Gelenk spürbar, dafür läuft es leichter - mit der Scheibe geht das Gelenk schwer aber dafür spielfrei.

Wie ist das bei euch? Ich kann nur zum Vergleich sagen dass alle meine anderen Fullies, sobald der Dämpfer ausgebaut war, leicht bedienbar waren.

Im übrigen habe ich alle Lagerpunkte versucht mit so wenig Drehmoment wie möglich (5Nm) zu schließen, um eine leichte Funktion zu ermöglichen. 

Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTM-Tod (7. Juni 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Meines muss demnächst zur Garantiereparatur - irgendwie gibts da mächtig Spiel bei den oberen Druckstreben, die die Wippe halten... mir ist da schon in der ersten Woche eine Schraube verlustig gegangen - das Spiel sieht aber bedenklich aus. Leider bin ich jetzt fast 14 Tage unterwegs, wollte das Rad auch wieder zum Lago mitnehmen... dann wird es leider nur das Tox *seufz*
> 
> Hat noch jemand anders, solch ein Spiel beim Hinterbau bemerkt?
> 
> ...


 
An meinem Hinterbau hat das Hauptschwingenlager von Anfang an viel zu viel Spiel. Dadurch ergibt sich auch seitliches Spiel in den  Drehpunkten der Wippe und Wippe/Sitzstrebe. Ich hab den Rahmen nach einem Testweekend sofort wieder im Berliner Shop reklamiert und dort liegt er nun seit 17.05. als Anschauungsobjekt aus. Es soll wohl nur eine Unterlegscheibe fehlen die jeden Tag erwartet wird. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Unterlegscheiben diese Woche eintrudeln.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Felix_2302 (7. Juni 2010)

Grade wieder ne Runde gedreht und ich finde das VSX immer geiler 
Und für die Wotan habe ich jetzt auch das perfekte Setuo gefunden...

Traumhaft!


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Juni 2010)

Bei mir machte der Hinterbau nach rund 600 km knack knack..... Da half ein Tropfen Öl an jedes gelenk und gut is. Nach rund 1.500 km hatte der Hinterbau auch ein minimales Spiel. Votec hatte prompt geantwortet. Hatte ich schon mal gepostet. Weiß nur nicht ob hier oder in einem anderen Votec-Fred:

Hallo Herr XXXX,

hier die benötigten Drehmomente und eine Anleitung zum Einstellen der Vorspanneinheit der Wippenlagerung.
Es ist ratsam, Schraubensicherung zu verwenden. Aber bitte keine Hochfeste, und selbst die Mittelfeste nur dünn auftragen. Ansonsten kann es sein, daß sich die Schrauben nur noch mühevoll lösen lassen.


Lager Kettenstrebe
2 Nm​Lager Sitzstrebe
2 Nm​Dämpfer an Wippe
4-6 Nm​Hauptlager Hinterbau
8 Nm​







*Vorspanneinheit Wippe:*
*Die Vorspanneinheit wird nur so weit angezogen, bis die Wippe sich spielfrei bewegen lässt.*
*Die silberne Imbusschraube der Einheit ist von der anderen Seite mit einer Madenschraube gekontert. Bevor die Vorspannschraube daher angezogen wird, muß die Madenschraube mit Imbus gelöst werden.*
*Dann wird die silberne Schraube nur so weit angezogen, bis das seitliche Spiel behoben ist. Daraufhin wird die Madenschraube vorsichtig angezogen.*

_*Mit freundlichen Grüßen,*_

_*ihr Votec Team*_


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juni 2010)

Was ist die Vorspanneinheit? Wo ist an der Wippe eine Madenschraube  ? Evtl. ein Foto? Danke!


----------



## caine81 (7. Juni 2010)

Mein V.SX ist da!
Am 27.5. (4 wochen nach bestellung) ein Anruf von Votec, die Lyric Solo Air ist erst in 6-8 Wochen lieferbar. Ich könnte aber die Lyric MCDH U-Turn für den selben Preis haben. Somit habe ich am Freitag dann mein V.SX in Berlin abgeholt. Die erste Fahrt durch die Stadt war gut, aber noch nicht so aussagekräftig.
Gestern sind wir dann in die Müggelberge und was soll ich sagen, das Bike ist echt ein Knüller! Macht richtig viel Spaß, der Hinterbau ist echt gelungen. 
Nur tut mir jetzt mächtig der Hintern weh, da der NT1 wirklich ungemütlich ist. Hat jemand nen Tip für nen guten Sattel?
Ich habe um den Schaltzug an den Befestigungsstellen selbstverschweissendes Isolierband rumgemacht, nun kann nix scheuern.
Bilder würd ich gerne reinstellen, leider hat meine Freundin die Kamera im Wasser versenkt...


----------



## Hertha100 (7. Juni 2010)

wo sind die müggelberge ???

bin auch auf der suche nach kleinen bergen aber bei uns in der gegend ist es mal mau...komme aus oranienburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (7. Juni 2010)

Die sind am Müggelsee. In den Müggelbergen gibt es viele versteckte Trails zum Spaßhaben, oder die Downhillstrecke:

http://downhillberlin.mixxt.de/networks/content/index.Wie komme ich zur Strecke_


----------



## Slartibartfass (7. Juni 2010)

Hat schonmal jemand die verkratze Sattelstütze versucht zu reklamieren? Meine sieht schon so verhunzt aus und ich weis net wo die Kratzer genau herkommen, bzw was ich dagegen amchen soll...


----------



## Hertha100 (7. Juni 2010)

cool danke...vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## caine81 (7. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich wollte die auch reklamieren. Meine ist nach einmal rein und raus auch total verkratzt. Sollte so nicht vorkommen, das Sattelrohr ist nicht richtig aufgerieben. Da hilft auch keine Feile richtig. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal morgen bei Votec anrufen.


----------



## caine81 (7. Juni 2010)

Spaß macht auch der Teufelsberg und dann in den Grunewald. Ist auch etwas näher an Oranienburg.


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Juni 2010)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Was ist die Vorspanneinheit? Wo ist an der Wippe eine Madenschraube  ? Evtl. ein Foto? Danke!


 
Hab keine Ahnung.
Bei mir war die hintere Schraube an der Kettenstrebe etwas lose. Angezogen und fertig.


----------



## Hertha100 (7. Juni 2010)

caine81 schrieb:


> Spaß macht auch der Teufelsberg und dann in den Grunewald. Ist auch etwas näher an Oranienburg.





ja da war ich schon blos müggelberge kannte ich nicht

danke man


----------



## warpax (7. Juni 2010)

Thema Hinterbau: bei ausgebautem Dämpfer bewegt sich meiner kein Stück von selbst. Dre bleibt in genau der Position, auf die ich ihn von Hand bewege. Das tut der Funktion im Fahrbetrieb (und mit Dämpfer  )aber keinen Abbruch. Da läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## Brickowski (7. Juni 2010)

Thema Sattelstütze: Selbes Spiel auch bei mir (Modell 09),die gute p6 sieht seit Tag1 aus wie Sau...Scheint der selbe Typ zu bearbeiten :-D


----------



## lukabe (7. Juni 2010)

@pixelquantec: Öl auf jeden Drehpunkt heißt "alles auseinander schrauben und dann ölen" oder "einfach von oben bisschen was draufmachen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2010)

2Nm an den Kettenstrebe ist ja echt fast gar nichts. Ohne Loctite ist die Schraube dann weg - allerdings: Mit so wenig Drehmoment läuft das Gelenk auch wesentlich leichtgängiger.


----------



## racedriver (9. Juni 2010)

Gibts eigentlich was neues an der "Selfmadedämpferschutzfront" ?
Hab diese Woche bei Votec nachgefragt dort gibts aber noch nix !!
Hab da mal was gefunden HIER was haltet ihr davon, hat das jemand??


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juni 2010)

"Geht gar nicht" - zumindest wenn man das Ding nicht regelmäßig (WIRKLICH regelmäßig) saubermacht. Sonst ist es wie ein Schmirgelpapier, denn durch den Unterdruck während des Einfederns saugt sich immer etwas Staub zwischen Neopren und Dämpfer.


----------



## KTM-Tod (9. Juni 2010)

kann ich nur abraten, unter den Neopren-Überzug setzt sich trotzdem Dreck und der wirkt dann wie Schleifpapier.


----------



## racedriver (9. Juni 2010)

Okay danke!  Also doch selfmade.......


----------



## armor (9. Juni 2010)

ich weiss jetzt kommen gleich berechtigte Hiebe, wenn ich mit der bike-bravo komm...  na, egal.   In der neuen ist jedenfalls en Test mit dem Votec V.CS drin, in der eben als Kritikpunkt das nicht ausgeriebene Sattelrohr erwähnt wird.  Ansonsten ist das Votec Testsieger...und ich kann das Ergebnis nur bestätigen...auch wenn mein Sattelrohr bestens entgratet wurde...


----------



## kube (9. Juni 2010)

racedriver schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues an der "Selfmadedämpferschutzfront" ?
> Hab diese Woche bei Votec nachgefragt dort gibts aber noch nix !!
> Hab da mal was gefunden HIER was haltet ihr davon, hat das jemand??



Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum da habe ich selber was gebastelt aus einem Shockblade Schutzblech, hat noch nichtmal 5min gedauert und schützt den Dämpfer sehr gut und schlecht finde ich sieht es auch nicht aus


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Juni 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> @pixelquantec: Öl auf jeden Drehpunkt heißt "alles auseinander schrauben und dann ölen" oder "einfach von oben bisschen was draufmachen"?


 
Nee. Nur so ein Tropfen "drauträufeln".


----------



## Hertha100 (9. Juni 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum da habe ich selber was gebastelt aus einem Shockblade Schutzblech, hat noch nichtmal 5min gedauert und schützt den Dämpfer sehr gut und schlecht finde ich sieht es auch nicht aus




wo gibt es das schutzblech zu kaufen????gruß daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (9. Juni 2010)

Habe mir dieses geholt und dann einfach herausgeschnitten.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k168/a749/shockblade-steckschutzblech-mtb.html


----------



## lukabe (9. Juni 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Nee. Nur so ein Tropfen "drauträufeln".



danke, werds mal versuchen


----------



## Hertha100 (9. Juni 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Habe mir dieses geholt und dann einfach herausgeschnitten.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k168/a749/shockblade-steckschutzblech-mtb.html





danke...

jetzt scheuern mein schaltzüge langsam aber sicher auf...kann man das bei votec reklamieren???ich meine irgendwann sind sie frei und es kommt wasser ran und sie rosten....


----------



## beachowsky (9. Juni 2010)

zun thema schutzblech und schlatzüge siehe bild. scutzblech ist ein 5 euronen baumarktschutzblech und die züge sind von nokon.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/668343


----------



## Cruseman (9. Juni 2010)

@beachowsky:

welche KEFÜ hast du verbaut? shiftguide team? erfahrungen zu betrieb + montage? DANKE!


----------



## Hertha100 (10. Juni 2010)

beachowsky schrieb:


> zun thema schutzblech und schlatzüge siehe bild. scutzblech ist ein 5 euronen baumarktschutzblech und die züge sind von nokon.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/668343




und die schaltzüge scheuern nicht mehr durch? was kosten sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (10. Juni 2010)

Die Schalthüllen von Nokon sind aber extrem Teuer, kosten ca. 55euro. Ich hab selbsverschweißendes Isolierband rumgemacht, funktioniert einwandfrei. Und kostet ein paar euro.


----------



## Hertha100 (10. Juni 2010)

wenn ich die richtig fest zurre mit nem kabelbinder rutscht das doch auch nicht mehr oder??? oder funktioniert die schaltung dann nicht mehr?


----------



## µ_d (10. Juni 2010)

moin, liebe v.sx ler,
habe gerade beim post radelnden putzen festgestellt das der dämpfer spiel hat. der dämpfer ist radial lose und lässt sich um ca. 5° "um sich selbst" drehen. ein klappern oder ähnliches lässt sich nicht feststellen. soll das so oder muss ich mich bei votec beschweren gehen?
gruß,
µ_d

edit: radial und achsial vertauscht, jetzt richtig...


----------



## caine81 (10. Juni 2010)

Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge jetzt auch Bombenfest und die Schaltung funktioniert einwandfrei!
Ja, mein Dämpfer hat auch Axial leichtes spiel, ich bin der Meinung dass muss so sein, da der Dämpfer ja auch drehbar gelagert ist.


----------



## Erroll (10. Juni 2010)

Der Dämpfer sitzt normal bombenfest und hat keinerlei seitliches Spiel. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. Evtl. hat euch Votec die falsche Schraube verbaut. Es gibt eine Schraube für den Dt Swiss, und eine für den Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## Tommkill (10. Juni 2010)

das axiale spiel hat absolut nichts mit den schrauben zu tun, sondern mit dem Absatzmaß der Dämpferbuchsen.

Ein geringes axiales Spiel hat übrigens keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion. Schlimmer wäre wenns kein Spiel hätte und der Dämpfer wäre von den Buchsen eingeklemmt.


----------



## µ_d (10. Juni 2010)

ja, aber ich kann den dämpfer um 5° um seine eigene hauptachse drehen, und nur in eine richtung von der mittigen sollstellung aus. das kann doch so nicht normal sein...


----------



## Erroll (10. Juni 2010)

Normal ist das auf keinen Fall. Ich würde Votec mal kontaktieren und nachfragen.


----------



## ibislover (10. Juni 2010)

normal ist dass dann, wenn die DT buchsen mit den gelenken verbaut sind!
ein foto würde helfen. es spricht aber alles dafür!


----------



## Slartibartfass (10. Juni 2010)

Mein DT Swiss läasst sich auch drehen. Ich denke das ist normal, da das Dämpfer wie beschrieben auf Kugelbuchsen gelagert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertha100 (11. Juni 2010)

caine81 schrieb:


> Die Schalthüllen von Nokon sind aber extrem Teuer, kosten ca. 55euro. Ich hab selbsverschweißendes Isolierband rumgemacht, funktioniert einwandfrei. Und kostet ein paar euro.





setzt mal bitte nen foto davon rein wie das ausschaut...danke


----------



## µ_d (11. Juni 2010)

hier die bilder. dämpfer ist in beide richtungen auf anschlag gedreht.


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2010)

es ist so wie ich gesagt habe!
alles gut!!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist wirklich alles im Lot. DT Swiss verwendet dieses System um die seitlich wirkenden Kräfte auf den Dämpfer und die Dichtungen abzufangen und verspricht sich davon eine höhere Lebensdauer.


----------



## Erroll (11. Juni 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Ja, ist wirklich alles im Lot. DT Swiss verwendet dieses System um die seitlich wirkenden Kräfte auf den Dämpfer und die Dichtungen abzufangen und verspricht sich davon eine höhere Lebensdauer.



Das ist für mich jetzt neu. Aber ich kenne mich bei DT auch nicht aus, bzw. habe mich mit deren Dämpfern noch nie beschäftigt. Ich bin irgendwie von dem Fox ausgegangen.


----------



## µ_d (11. Juni 2010)

oke, habt dank.


----------



## OltaBanolta (11. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage: Welche ISCG Aufnahme ist bei den 2010er V.SX?


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2010)

ist ein adapter der am rahmen angeschraubt wird und ist dann ISCG (also nicht ISCG 05!).


----------



## beachowsky (11. Juni 2010)

Cruseman schrieb:


> @beachowsky:
> 
> welche KEFÜ hast du verbaut? shiftguide team? erfahrungen zu betrieb + montage? DANKE!


@cruseman
ja ist ne shiftguide, die funktioniert zwar sehr gut aber ist sehr schwer. hab ne shaman hier die hernächst montiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (11. Juni 2010)

Habe kein Kugelgelenk an meinem DT Swiss und der lässt sich auch nicht drehen!


----------



## OltaBanolta (11. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ist ein adapter der am rahmen angeschraubt wird und ist dann ISCG (also nicht ISCG 05!).




Das versteh ich irgendwie nit....


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2010)

denk drüber nach oder schau dir den rahmen auf der der votec seite an.
dann klingelts (hoffentlich)!


----------



## Joschi3100 (11. Juni 2010)

@kube

Das klingt nicht gut. Normalerweise solltest du den DT ein wenig um die eigene Achse drehen können, wie ben beschrieben. Damit sollen die Einflüsse der Verwindungen des Hinterbaus auf den Dämpfer vermindert werden.


PS weis jemand was man gut als Scheuerschutz über die Schaltzüge machen kann? Einen dünnen Gummischlauch o. ä. hat da jemand schon was ausgetüftelt. Ich habe eigentlich schon alles geschützt nur fehlt mir da wo der Schaltzug am Steuersatz vorbei führt noch eine Ummantelung für den Schaltzug.

Gruß J


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2010)

gibts in jedem radladen.


----------



## OltaBanolta (11. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ist ein adapter der am rahmen angeschraubt wird und ist dann ISCG (also nicht ISCG 05!).




Nachdem der Satz keinerlei Sinn ergibt, versteh ichs immer noch nicht, selbst wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe!

Also: Was schon am Rahmen oben ist, ist ein Adapter? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Und dieser Adapter hat den ISCG und nicht den ISCG 05 Standard?


ODER: Ich brauch nen Adapter für das Teil, das schon am Rahmen ist, und dieser Adapter hat dann ISCG und nicht ISCG 05 Standard?


Ihr müssts hier für die ganz dummen erklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (12. Juni 2010)

An den Rahmen wird ein Adapter geschraubt, dieser ist Silber und auf dem Bild des Rahmens auf der Votec Seite sehr gut zu sehen. Dieser Adapter besitzt den ISCG Standard und ist immer am Rahmen montiert. Du brauchst also nix extra kaufen, sondern nur eine Kettenführung nach ISCG Standard. So, ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## ibislover (12. Juni 2010)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Nachdem der Satz keinerlei Sinn ergibt, versteh ichs immer noch nicht, selbst wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe!
> 
> Also: Was schon am Rahmen oben ist, ist ein Adapter? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Und dieser Adapter hat den ISCG und nicht den ISCG 05 Standard?
> ...


stell dich halt an! 
caine81 hat es jetzt nochmal ausformuliert und meinen satz ausgeschmückt.
hast du dir denn den rahmen mal angeschaut?


----------



## OltaBanolta (12. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine Antwort, mit der ich leben kann. Danke!


----------



## Slartibartfass (15. Juni 2010)

Hmm mein XM180 is leider defekt.... Die Zugstufe lässt sich netmehr einstellen und arbeitet komisch... Naja ma sehn was Votec dazu sagt. Ich hoffe ich muss das Bike nicht komplett einschicken sondern kann den Dämpfer selbst wechseln...

Ma so zur Info: Wieviel Bar fährt ihr im CM180 bei welchem Gewicht? Ich bin mir mit der Einstellung nit sicher, ist ja mein erstes Fully...


----------



## warpax (15. Juni 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hmm mein XM180 is leider defekt.... Die Zugstufe lässt sich netmehr einstellen und arbeitet komisch... Naja ma sehn was Votec dazu sagt. Ich hoffe ich muss das Bike nicht komplett einschicken sondern kann den Dämpfer selbst wechseln...



Als es meinen Dämpfer damals in der Garantie gerissen hat, sollte ich den einfach ausbauen und einschicken. Laß die Abstandshülsen bei Dir zuhause, die habe ich damals mitgeschickt und die sind dann irgendwo abhanden gekommen. Kamen aber nach einer Mail an Votec auch zwei Tage später bei mir zuhause an.


----------



## kube (16. Juni 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hmm mein XM180 is leider defekt.... Die Zugstufe lässt sich netmehr einstellen und arbeitet komisch... Naja ma sehn was Votec dazu sagt. Ich hoffe ich muss das Bike nicht komplett einschicken sondern kann den Dämpfer selbst wechseln...
> 
> Ma so zur Info: Wieviel Bar fährt ihr im CM180 bei welchem Gewicht? Ich bin mir mit der Einstellung nit sicher, ist ja mein erstes Fully...



Ich habe meine auf 13 bar bei 92kg aber bin noch am experimentieren


----------



## Alex_F (16. Juni 2010)

ich wollte jetzt hier nicht 50 seiten durchwälzen daher die frage:

habt ihr tips zur einstellung (druck + zugstufe) des dt swiss' dämpers? bin 105kg schwer.

ansonsten hab ich jetzt noch das prob, dass das vorderrad seitliches spiel hat. es scheint als hätte die nabe schon auf der steckachse spiel. jmd ne ahnung was das ist?

gruss
alex


----------



## caine81 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab beim DT Swiss M210 bei 67kg 8,5 Bar drauf. Philipp ausm Berliner Shop meinte zu mir, dass beim "Normalen" fahren der Gummiring des Dämpfers nur bis zur Hälfte nach unten rutschen dürfe, dann schlägt der Dämpfer im Gelände nicht durch. Habe dass dann in den Müggelbergen ausprobiert und es passt wirklich gut so.


----------



## don-rock (16. Juni 2010)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hmm mein XM180 is leider defekt.... Die Zugstufe lässt sich netmehr einstellen und arbeitet komisch... Naja ma sehn was Votec dazu sagt. Ich hoffe ich muss das Bike nicht komplett einschicken sondern kann den Dämpfer selbst wechseln...
> 
> Ma so zur Info: Wieviel Bar fährt ihr im CM180 bei welchem Gewicht? Ich bin mir mit der Einstellung nit sicher, ist ja mein erstes Fully...



am besten ausbauen und mit kurzer fehlerbeschreibung und kopie der votec rechnung direkt an den DT service schicken.
adresse ist auf der DT homepage 
(ist die gleiche wie die von whizz-wheels, die mitarbeiter heißen auch wie die von whizz wheels ;-) 

dann hast du das teil innerhalb weniger tage wieder zurück.

war bei mir zumindest damals so.

vor 2 wochen habe ich einen RWS schnellspanner eingeschickt und habe auch diesen innerhalb 2 arbeitstage wieder repariert zurück erhalten.

gruß


----------



## Hertha100 (17. Juni 2010)

ick habe auch bei 95 kg 10 bar hinten drauf ...könnte aber noch einer mehr sein...ist noch nicht perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (18. Juni 2010)

ok..das hilft weiter..bin jetzt bei knapp elf glaube ich..durchschlag hatte ich noch keinen..

fahr aber auch wie ne pussy...


----------



## Hertha100 (18. Juni 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> ok..das hilft weiter..bin jetzt bei knapp elf glaube ich..durchschlag hatte ich noch keinen..
> 
> fahr aber auch wie ne pussy...





der war gut 


wo fährst du denn mit deinem schönen bike?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir Berliner uns mal verabreden... ich fahre jedoch zumeist mit meinem SX vorzugsweise nur im Ausland...


----------



## Hertha100 (19. Juni 2010)

das wäre doch mal ne idee...lasst uns doch mal auf dem teufelsberg treffen und wir fahren ne runde durch den grunewald ;-)


----------



## Alex_F (19. Juni 2010)

also ich fahre meist am teufelsberg...wenns wetter passt morgen wieder...mehr dann aber im grunewald thread..;-)


----------



## Erroll (19. Juni 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> ich fahre jedoch zumeist mit meinem SX vorzugsweise nur im Ausland...


Oder wir machen mal ein SX Treffen im Ausland.  Das wäre doch mal ne Idee. Ein We am Lago mit vielen SX Fahrern. Hätte ich gut Bock drauf.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. Juni 2010)

Grunewald ist für mich immer etwas weit... nun gut, dieses WE muss ich eh arbeiten. Aber wie siehts denn mal zentral in Berlin (Mitte/Alex) und dann ne Urban Lifestyle Round aus - wir könnten Technik üben an den vielen Betongelegenheiten - gern auch im Regierungsviertel...

@Erroll, ich gebe mal einfach Bescheid, wann ich wieder hin fahre, zur Zeit weiß ich es nicht, aber es könnte gut sein, das Juli/August wieder ein paar Jobs dort zu machen sind, dann werde ich dort auch wieder die WEs verbringen.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## Hertha100 (19. Juni 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> also ich fahre meist am teufelsberg...wenns wetter passt morgen wieder...mehr dann aber im grunewald thread..;-)



gib mir mal den link zum grunewaldthread...danke

ansonsten wäre das schon mal geil so ein sx treffen


----------



## Erroll (19. Juni 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> @Erroll, ich gebe mal einfach Bescheid, wann ich wieder hin fahre, zur Zeit weiß ich es nicht, aber es könnte gut sein, das Juli/August wieder ein paar Jobs dort zu machen sind, dann werde ich dort auch wieder die WEs verbringen.



Tu das. Allerdings bin ich im Schichtdienst. Wenn dann muss ich ca. 4 Wochen davor bescheid wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einHelge (19. Juni 2010)

um nochmal zurück zu dem knarrenden geräuschen zu kommen: hatte bei mir auch schon nach der 2. fahrt ein knarren beim wiegetritt. und ich glaube es liegt an der sattelstütze.
erstens ist meine sattelstütze nicht sauber gehont und die sattelstange hatt ein leichtes spiel bei offener sattelklemme.
zweitens ist die sattelstütze nach unten offen. 
jedenfalls habe ich mal den sattel ausgebaut und sattelstütze und -stange gesäubert und neu eingefettet. jetzt ist das geräusch (erstamal wahrscheinlich) weg. am ende hilft auf dauer ein sektkorken oder gummipfropfen. irgend was jedenfalls, was die sattelstütze nach unten verschließt.


----------



## kube (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hats auch geknackt und da habe ich überall an den Hinterbaugelenken mal einen Tropfen Öl drangemacht und jetzt ist Ruhe


----------



## ibislover (19. Juni 2010)

und sobald das öl weg ist, knackt es dann wieder!?

@helge
wie knackt denn eine sattelstütze im wiegetritt (also ohne belastung)!??


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> und sobald das öl weg ist, knackt es dann wieder!?


 
Hält ein paar hundert Kilometer. Mache das nur nach einer gründlichen Wäsche. Beim normalen Abspritzen bei groben Schlamm braucht manns nicht.


----------



## strippenzieher (19. Juni 2010)

So hab auch ein Problem
undzwar hab ich meine Lyrik getauscht da bei der Auslieferung nur 1 Spacer montiert wurde und nicht wie bei Bestellung 2 
Wo ich die Gabel ausgepackt habe musste ich schon feststellen das runde Silberne wo ja ganz plan sein sollte an manchen stellen ganz leichte schläge abbekommen hat und jetzt etwas wellig ist. Im Bild sehr schwer zu erkennen









Habe die Gabel jetzt montiert aber ein komisches schlagen des Gabelrohrs im Schaft wenn ich z.b Freihändig und über etwas holpriges drüberfahre.

Dann hört man zuerst die Gabel im Steuerrohr anschlagen da hier irgendwo zuviel spiel ist was ich vermute ist das das Blaue (glaube Lagerschale nennt es sich) hat nur nen milimeter mehr luft oder das runde silberne runde wo die ganz leichten wellen sind. Halte ich den Lenker fest hört man nichts da ich ja auch druck ausübe.






Wo kann ich das Blaue nachkaufen 


Danke


----------



## beachowsky (19. Juni 2010)

@strippenzieher
das hört sich danach an, dass dein steuersatz nicht fest genug angezogen ist. die lagerschalen waren wahrscheinlich nicht 100% eingepresst und daher hat sich das ganze gelöst.
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf_fetten.htm#Lager_einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (19. Juni 2010)

das silberne und das blaue...

das blaue ist ein reduzierring, der den eigentlichen 1.5" steuersatz auf 1 1/8" reduziert. der drückst du einfach nach unten bis er plan im steuersatz liegt.

das silberne ist der steuersatz konus, der plan aufgeschlagen gehört.

ist der konus nicht richtig aufgeschlagen, kann es zu den von die beschriebenen ereignissen kommen.
der sollte gleichmäßig und ohne abstand zur gabelkrone auf den gabelschaft aufgeschlagen sein.

steck alles wieder zusammen und ziehe zuerst die steuersatzschraube an, bis du mit angezogene vr bremse kein spiel mehr hast un der lenker sich noch frei drehen lässt (natürlich mit gabel und vr).
dann klemmst du den vorbau und testest noch mal beim fahren.


----------



## lukabe (20. Juni 2010)

Ich war wegen dem knarren im Hinterbau jetzt gestern in Stuttgart, das Bike musste sowieso zur erstinspektion.
Herr Diepen hat beim abholen gemeint dass er zwei neue lagerschalen verbaut hat weil die anscheinend nicht ganz grade saßen und somit der Hinterbau geknarzt hat und auch nicht ganz sauber lief. 
Außerdem hat er die schaltung noch mal ganz penibel eingestellt (hatte ich zwar schon gemacht, da ich nen neuen schaltzug einbauen musste weil der alte an der klemmung vom schaltwerk gerissen war, aber schaden kann's ja nicht), die Bremsscheiben komplett gradegebogen und schleiffrei eingestellt und sonst alles gefettet und nachgezogen.
Und das alles mit während ich in Stuttgart ne runde klettern war  
Top service, muss ich echt sagen


----------



## Erroll (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen... Hast was bezahlen müssen?


----------



## lukabe (20. Juni 2010)

Nope, komplett kostenlos.
Hätt ichs beim Stadler in Mannheim(der bei mir in der Nähe der nächste vertrauenswürdige Händler ist) machen lassen, hätte Votec das ja auch bezahlt.


----------



## Erroll (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr seltsam. Dann hatte mir der liebe Herr Rose damals am Telefon doch Mist erzählt.


----------



## ibislover (20. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich hat es den lagersitz nicht versaut wenn das lager schief eingepresst war.
bei erneuten knacken bzw. spiel wirste das relativ schnell merken.

herr rose ist übrigens nicht mehr bei votec...


----------



## Brickowski (20. Juni 2010)

Herr Rose is nichmehr bei Votec??? Seit wann das denn,ich hab vor nichmal ner woche noch ne email von ihm bekommen!?


----------



## raycer (20. Juni 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Herr Rose is nichmehr bei Votec??? Seit wann das denn,ich hab vor nichmal ner woche noch ne email von ihm bekommen!?



Ich habe auch noch vor zwei Tagen mit ihm gemailt!


----------



## ibislover (20. Juni 2010)

nein, der herr heißt rosoll (schreibweise weiß ich nicht) und der nutzt den account von herrn rose, weil sie ihm noch keinen eigenen eingerichtet haben.
ich habe am samstag mit ihm telefoniert und ihn nach seiner email adresse gefragt und da meinte er, er habe keine, aber er nutzt momentan den account eines ehemaligen mitarbeiters.
dann habe ich ihn gebeten mir die adresse zu geben und es war die adresse von herrn rose. auf meine frage ob er nicht mehr bei wotec arbeitet, hat er gesagt dass er nicht mehr bei votec arbeitet.
telefonisch war er aber auch schon länger nicht zu erreichen...


----------



## Slartibartfass (20. Juni 2010)

Japp, ich hab auch immer den netten Herrn Rossholl am Hörer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (20. Juni 2010)

Naja,Falls Herr Rose hier zufällig mitliest: Besten Dank für die stets gute Beratung,auch in Zeiten von Lieferengpässen


----------



## warpax (20. Juni 2010)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Naja,Falls Herr Rose hier zufällig mitliest: Besten Dank für die stets gute Beratung,auch in Zeiten von Lieferengpässen



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## einHelge (21. Juni 2010)

@ibislover
beim wiegetritt verwindet sich der rahmen und der dreck zwischen sattelrohr und -stütze verursacht das knirschen. ist zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## ibislover (21. Juni 2010)

einHelge schrieb:


> @ibislover
> beim wiegetritt verwindet sich der rahmen und der dreck zwischen sattelrohr und -stütze verursacht das knirschen. ist zumindest bei mir so.


oh mein gott... wenn du es schaffst, durch wiegetritt das sattelrohr in sich selbst zu verwinden / verdrehen, dann musste *HULK* sein. 
glaub mir, was du da beschrieben hast, ist erstens nicht möglich und zweitens nicht die ursache (gewesen).


----------



## Joschi3100 (22. Juni 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!




Und ich kann mich auch nur anschließen.

Herr Rose hat wirklich eine sehr nette und gute Beratung geleistet.

Schade...

VG J


----------



## strippenzieher (22. Juni 2010)

so habs jetzt rausgefunden was es war
Fehler lag bei mir undzwar war nur 1mm platz von der Ahead Kappe zum Gabelschaft so das die Kappe auf dem Rohr aufgesetzt hat und so der Vorbau nicht druck auf die Spacer ausüben konnte. Jetzt habe ich von Gabelschaft bis zur kante von Vorbau 4mm Luft


----------



## raycer (24. Juni 2010)

So. Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.
Ich werde wohl einer der wenigen Schweizer sein, der in ein paar Wochen ein V.SX sein Eigen nennen darf:

Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik MCDH U-Turn 120mm-160mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss M 210 Lockout
Laufrad: Mavic Crossline
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Bremshebel: Shimano Saint, Bremsen: Shimano Saint 203/203
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Ultralite, Vorbau: Syntace VRO, Griffe: Clamp on, Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Sattelstütze: Kindshock
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-34, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Shimano SLX, Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo, Kettenblätter: 44/32/22, Kette: Sram X9

Für die Rahmenfarbe habe ich mir komplettes Weiss gewünscht, so wie ich es irgendwo hier im Forum gesehen habe.

Wir Schweizer profitieren ja zur Zeit vom tiefen Euro-Kurs. So viel Bike für so "wenig" Geld kriegt man wohl so bald nicht mehr.

Also ich freu mich auf mein "German handmade bike" das mein momentanes "Swiss handmade bike" vorzüglich ergänzt!


----------



## kube (24. Juni 2010)

Ja dann Wilkommen im Club und hoffentlich musst du nicht solange warten.


----------



## raycer (24. Juni 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Ja dann Wilkommen im Club und hoffentlich musst du nicht solange warten.



Vielen Dank. Drei Woche wurden mir seitens Votec prophezeit. 
Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (24. Juni 2010)

3 Wochen kann man verschmerzen, ich habe 9 Wochen gewartet aber wenn man es dann hat dann ist es entschädigung genug.


----------



## KTM-Tod (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich hatte seit Ende Februar 12 Wochen gewartet und dann wie gewünscht in Einzelteilen im Shop Berlin abgeholt. Aufgebaut und festgestellt, dass der ganze Hinterbau lose wackelt. Wieder zerlegt und den Rahmen in Berlin reklamiert dort lag er nun 4 Wochen als Ausstellungsstück. Trotz mehrer Besuche pro Woche sowie Mails und Anrufe direkt bei Votec ...... nix, nur ahnungsloses Schulterzucken. 
Hab den Rahmen am Freitag mitgenommen und zerlegt. Am Montag die entsprechenden Paßscheiben im Handel besorgt und zusammengebaut.
Die Bremsscheibe, die auch noch fehlt werd ich mir selber kaufen und das Thema Votec damit abhaken.

Man ist ja Geduldsmensch, jeder macht Fehler, aber so viel unprofessionelles Verhalten ist mir selten untergekommen. 

Ich finds schade für Votec, dass Sie sich mit solch einem misserablen Service die Kunden vergraulen. Gerade dort sollten die Stärken eines kleineren Herstellers liegen, um sich von Branchenriesen abzugrenzen.


----------



## kube (24. Juni 2010)

dannn scheinst du aber eine Ausnahme zu sein


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Service auch mehr als zufrieden. Hoffe nur dass mein Dämpfer schnell zurück kommt.... Krieg übrigens auch ne neue Sattelstütze, das Sattelrohr werd ich selbst "putzen", will das Bike jetzt net einschicken deshalb.... 

Hab heut nochma ein Bischen gebastelt. Hinterbau demontiert und neu montiert, dabei Lagerschnellen geschmiert und Schrauben nicht ganz so fest angezogen und mit Schraubensicherungslack gesichert. Läuft viel geschmeidiger jetzt! Außerdem die Aufkleber von den Mavic Crossline und vom Rahmen abgemacht, gefällt mir auch gleich viel besser.


----------



## ibislover (24. Juni 2010)

kube schrieb:


> dannn scheinst du aber eine Ausnahme zu sein


nicht wirklich.

@Slartibartfass
du solltest dich bei den anzugsmomenten zumindest an die eh schon sher geringen werte von votec halten. die wurden hier ja schon gepostet.
anderenfalls bekommste leicht spiel und nen versauten lagersitz auch nicht mehr repariert.


----------



## racedriver (24. Juni 2010)

Hurra  mein Votec ist da.... 
wurde heute mittag angeliefert... 
hab auch gleich ein paar sachen vorgebeugt z.B. Sand in der Sattelstütze usw. ausserdem das rohr gleich richtig eingeschliffen das es an keine Kratzer gibt...........  ausser dem an manchen stellen nachlässig verarbeitetem lack ist soweit aber alles super und hab auch schon ne kleine runde zum bäcker gedreht ...... 

jetzt wirds nur noch zeit das wochenende wird .... der wald ruft


PS: An alle die warten Lieferzeit war bei mir ca. 2 1/2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley242 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab am Montag mit demjenigen gesprochen, der den Laden in Franfurt machen soll.
Der lässt sich die Räder unmontiert nach Frankfurt liefern und baut sie dort selber auf.
Sein Kommentar: Wenn die Kunden mich anmaulen, will ich es auch selber Schuld sein.


----------



## racedriver (24. Juni 2010)

So hab mal ne Interessengemeinschaft gegründet HIER  wenns interessiert........


----------



## raycer (24. Juni 2010)

racedriver schrieb:


> PS: An alle die warten Lieferzeit war bei mir ca. 2 1/2 Wochen



Wunderbar! Da sind meine prophezeiten 3 Wochen durchaus realistisch. Da scheint der grosse Run auf Votec für dieses Jahr vorbei zu sein. 
Wie sieht das im Detail mit dem nachlässig verarbeitenden Lack aus?


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Juni 2010)

Also mein Rahmen is perfekt lackiert / gepulvert. Da is keine Stelle dran wo ich sagen würd, dass es ne schlechte Qualität wäre. Weiß/rot übrigens.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Juni 2010)

@ racedriver - Schön, das mit der IG 

Am Samstag wirds im Harz ausgeführt.


----------



## racedriver (25. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Lack ... meins ist an der unterseite ein bisschen schlecht lackiert aber ansonsten ist nichts zu beanstanden ....

Ich werde hoffentlich morgen auch dazu kommen endlich meine erste ausfahrt zu machen, bin arbeitstechnisch leider eingespannt  
werde aber wenns klappt morgen den pfälzer wald unsicher machen 

IG: hab mir halt gedacht wenns schon kein hersteller fred gibt muss es wenigstens ne ig geben !


----------



## TheP1Crow (30. Juni 2010)

So... habe mein Rad auch am Gestrigen Tage Bestellt...
Talas / RP32 / DT1750 / KindShock / Selle SLR / WorldcupRiser Truvativ / Hammerschmidt X9 / Elixir R - Weiß

Bin schon etwas heiß auf die Kiste

Lack soll Black Anodized werden, allerdings wollte ich das die Schriftzüge in Gold/Gelb lackiert werden;-)

Mal schaun wanns ankommt, woher habt ihr die Vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit?


Beste Grüße


----------



## warpax (30. Juni 2010)

TheP1Crow schrieb:


> woher habt ihr die Vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit?



Die meisten hier haben wohl per Telefon bestellt, was es möglich macht, ein paar zusätzliche Dinge im Zweifel abzuklären. Und dabei kann man dann ja auch gleich mal fragen, wie lang es denn so dauert  Kriegt man aber glaub ich auch in der Bestätigungsmail mitgeteilt. War zumindest bei mir "damals" so.


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2010)

Hatte da aus Neugier angerufen und gefragt wie lange die Lieferzeiten so in der regel sind und da wurde mir gesagt zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen, schlussendlich warens 9 aber es kommt natürlich auch auf die Komponenten an.


----------



## Alex_F (6. Juli 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte einer von euch, der die elixir und die Standard crossmax Räder hat nen Bild von der Aufnahme der Scheibe auf der Nabe machen. Also nur den inneren Teil der bremsscheibe in groß.

Danke vielmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (7. Juli 2010)

Da meine Kamer leider defekt ist, könnte ich dir nur ein Bild in Handy-Qualität machen. Sag bescheid, wär kein Problem. Für was brauchst du das denn?


----------



## Alex_F (7. Juli 2010)

Ja bitte. Mach das mal. Denke meine Bremsscheibe ist falsch montiert. Dank dir schonmal.


----------



## caine81 (7. Juli 2010)

Anbei die Bilder, hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Alex_F (8. Juli 2010)

hilft auf jedenfall..ich werde morgen mal zu votec gehen und dann ggf hier nochmal detaillierter schreiben, was sache ist.

danke vielmals..


----------



## Bloodhound5 (8. Juli 2010)

da bin ich mal gespannt, was kann man da denn falsch machen?


----------



## kube (8. Juli 2010)

hm sehr merkwürdig bei mir ist die Bremsscheibe garnicht geschraubt sondern wird nur von diesen Stiften gehalten, ist das so normal?


----------



## OPCTorsten (8. Juli 2010)

da ist die Scheibe dann mit einem Centerlock Adapter befestigt.
Ist bei mir auch so. Allerdings v.xm mit xt Naben.


----------



## raycer (8. Juli 2010)

kube schrieb:


> hm sehr merkwürdig bei mir ist die Bremsscheibe garnicht geschraubt sondern wird nur von diesen Stiften gehalten, ist das so normal?



Joop. Das wird wohl ist eine Centerlock-Scheibe sein. Hier wird die Scheibe auf die Centerlock-Aufnahme der Nabe gesteckt und mit einem Verschlussring festgemacht.


----------



## kube (8. Juli 2010)

Ok danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (8. Juli 2010)

Klar, kein problem. Würde mich nur brennend interessieren was man da falsch machen kann.


----------



## KTM-Tod (9. Juli 2010)

also ich habe am WE auch das erste mal mit Centerlock zu tun gehabt und meine normal Scheiben mit einem Adapter auf XTR-Naben befestigt. An deinem Bild fällt allerdings auf, daß die Löcher ja fast volkommen sichtbar sind und die Pressung ja nur auf dem unteren Rand der Scheibenösen erfolgen kann. Da fehlt irgendwie noch eine Scheibe die die Presskraft von 40 Nm auf den gesamten Ösenbereich verteilt. Aber wie gesagt ich bin kein Centerlock-Profi.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

Die Scheibe wird mit 40Nm angezogen? Bei mir hat sich eben diese Scheibe am Hinterrad gelöst und konnte sie nur mit der Hand festziehen. Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die Scheibe ist aus Kunststoff und dann 40Nm. Gibt es da einen speziellen Schlüssel für?

Oh habe gerade gesehen auf der schwarzen Scheibe steht tatsächlich 40Nm druff.


----------



## OltaBanolta (9. Juli 2010)

Wurde bei mir ab Werk auch nicht richtig angezogen, da sich die Centerlock-Adapter nach den ersten Fahren lockerten (BEIDE!).

Werkzeug ist: Shimano Tretlagerschalenschlüssel TL FC-32.

Hab Votec auch eine Mail geschrieben und sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht - immerhin ist mit schleisig montierten Bremsen nicht zu spassen! Antwort ist natürlich keine gekommen...  
Aber gibt ja nix, was ma nicht selber machen kann bei nem Fahrrad (man sieht ja, was bei ner "Profi-Montage" oft rauskommt)!


----------



## Symion (9. Juli 2010)

Loctite und mit 40nm anziehen. Da es nur eine Schraube ist, öfter mal kontrollieren.
Das Problem der sich lockernden Centerlockschraube ist leider keine seltenes Phänomen.


----------



## kube (9. Juli 2010)

Konkret diesen Schlüssel habe ich hier, dann werde ich das gleich mal erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedriver (9. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wars auch locker bei der ersten ausfahrt !!!!!
Zum Glück ist die Bremsscheibe ja kein wichtiges bauteil........


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juli 2010)

mal etwas erfreulicheres, nach einigen Ausfahrten nun mal ein paar Bilder in unserem heimischen Gebiet, aber ab 24.07. gehts nach Österreich für eine Woche Bikepark ;-)


----------



## racedriver (12. Juli 2010)

wer sein fahrrad liebt ...... der schiebt


----------



## Schnitte (13. Juli 2010)

racedriver schrieb:


> wer sein fahrrad liebt ...... der schiebt


 
und wer es verehrt, der fährt


----------



## raycer (19. Juli 2010)

Vor drei Tagen stand was vor meiner Tür! 
Mal schauen wie sich die deutsche Lady heute in unseren Schweizer Bergen schlägt! 

Das Foto ist leider nicht sonderlich scharf, weil ich mich vor lauter Augenwasser und zittrigen Händen nicht achtete, dass ich auf manueller Fokus hatte.

In meinem Album sollte das Foto noch ein wenig grösser zu sehen sein. Mehr werden folgen. Dann hoffentlich schärfer!


----------



## Erroll (19. Juli 2010)

Dann ist es jetzt aber vorbei mit dem Bergabtragen, oder? 
Würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich das Rad mit Flatbar fährt.


----------



## raycer (19. Juli 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dann ist es jetzt aber vorbei mit dem Bergabtragen, oder?
> Würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich das Rad mit Flatbar fährt.



Es kommt darauf an wie du das Bergabtragen interpretierst. Ich kann ja auch mit Muskelkraft und meinem Hinterreifen die Berge abtragen! 

Einen Vergleich bezüglich Flatbar werde ich dir kaum geben können, da ich nur diesen einen Lenker habe! . Das Ding sieht einfach sehr dünn aus. Das wirkt ein wenig befremdlich. Wenn ab heute abend von mir nichts mehr neues gelesen werden kann, hat der Lenker nicht funktioniert!


----------



## kube (19. Juli 2010)

Viel Spass mit dem Bike, die Farbkombi mit dem Weiss Rot gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## raycer (20. Juli 2010)

Soo. Die ersten 1200 Höhenmeter sind hinter mir. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert, zumal das Bike auch keine Kinderkrankheiten aufwies!
Die Klettereigenschaften mit der U-Turn Lyrik sind perfekt. Für die 1200 Meter Aufstieg benötigte ich nur 3 Minuten mehr als mit meinem Marathon-Fully. Einziger Unterschied war, dass ich auf dem Votec keine Rückenschmerzen hatte! 
Die Abfahrt war einfach nur Hammer. Der Hinterbau funktioniert perfekt. Die Lyrik jedoch dürfte noch softer ansprechen. Bei schnellen Schläge hatte sie doch recht Mühe. Aber vielleicht ist der Rebound noch nicht optimal eingestellt.
Wie auch immer. Das Bike ist genial (auch wenn es mich bereits einmal
abgeworfen hat) . Aber jetzt ist es gezähmt und eingeritten!


----------



## Slartibartfass (20. Juli 2010)

So, nachdem ich jetzt endlich wieder einen Dämpfer habe, Votec aber "den falschen", nämlich den M210 geschickt hab, kann ich euch von interessanten neuen Erkenntnissen berichten: Mit dem M210 fährt sich das Bike um Welten geiler als mit dem XM180. Ich habe das Gefühl, der Hinterbau braucht einfach die Plattform um richtig auf Touren zu kommen. Ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (20. Juli 2010)

jede Plattform macht einen Dämpfer unsensibel und deshalb kann ich deine Äußerung nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich bin mit dem Fox RP23 HV BV super zufrieden


----------



## bikulus (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
mich würde mal interessieren, ob man in das VSX auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen kann?? ok der muss ohne piggy pack sein das ist klar, aber nach unten zur Dämpferaufnahme schauts eng aus!?
Danke bikulus


----------



## ibislover (21. Juli 2010)

no way! absolut kein platz!


----------



## bikulus (21. Juli 2010)

danke für die schnelle INfo

Bikulus

ach ja, ist eigentlich bei Votec der Hinterbau auch von schäden betroffen, oder betrifft das nur Fusion??


----------



## Tommkill (21. Juli 2010)

warum willst du nen Stahlfederdämpfer.

Bodo Probst hat hat den Hinterbau auf einen Luftdämpfer entwickelt und nicht auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Der würde dann sicher durch den Federweg rauschen.


----------



## ibislover (21. Juli 2010)

Tommkill schrieb:


> warum willst du nen Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> Bodo Probst hat hat den Hinterbau auf einen Luftdämpfer entwickelt und nicht auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Der würde dann sicher durch den Federweg rauschen.


----------



## Tommkill (21. Juli 2010)

@ ibislover

sag was du sagen willst.

ich nutze mit dem Fox bei 30 % Sag fast meinen kompletten Federweg aus. Ein Stahldämpfer ist nicht so progressiv wie ein Luftdämpfer und somit würde ich mit einem Stahldämpfer durch den Federweg rauschen.

Siehst du das anders?


----------



## bikulus (21. Juli 2010)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit Luft und Stahl ist ganz eindeutig: Stahlfeder, wenn es die Richtige ist, dann super sensibles Ansprechverhalten, da kommt Luft einfach nicht mit. Luft, viel zu anfällig, hatte meinen DT schon 3 mal beim Service. Ok das Gewicht ist suboptimal,aber die Performance ist einfach besser. Übrigens, fahre das in meinem Freak und der Hinterbau ist durchaus vergleichbar.
Gruß Bikulus


----------



## ibislover (21. Juli 2010)

ja, aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn du die mit dem thema dämpfer und kinematik einfach erstmal beschäftigst.

der fox hat die mittlere stufe der druck- und zugstufe.
genau gleich lässt sich ein stahlfederdämpfer abstimmen bzw lässt sich ein stahlfederdämpfer auf jede hinterbaukinematik optimal, besser und einfacher abstimmen. natürlich auf seiten der dämpfung und zugsatufe, denn das federmedium, die stahlfeder, ist immer linear. progressiv gewickelte federn findest im mtb bereich bei dämpfern nicht.

kinematiken für luftdämpfer sind zu anfangs eher progressiv und gegen ende degressiv um ein wegsacken zu elemenieren und am ende die lufttypische progression abzuschwächen. was beim vsx aber offentsichtlich nicht so ist. der ist ziemlich linear.

ist aber nichts wofür man nicht auch einen stahlfederdämpfer entsprechend abstimmen kann.

es ist also völlig latte wie die heblage arbeitet, du bekommst jeden stahlfederdämpfer entsprechend abgestimmt.

der vorteil bei sathlfeder ist das immer gleiche federmedium stahlfeder, während bei luft die endprogression sich je nach lufdruck ändert und im mittleren beich beim gros und vorallem und gerade bei fox dämpfern eher zu weich ist.
wird von vielen und meist unerfahrenen fullly piloten dann als "plüsch" bezeichnet, ist aber nichts als verschenkte perfomance.

jetzt haste genug anhaltspunkte zum googeln. 
das thema hat sooooooooooooo nen bart und wird ständig wieder ausgegraben. vor zehn jahren stand das wohl irgendwo mal und seit dem schnapp das jeder neuling irgendwo wieder auf.

@bikulus
DT dämpfer sind für ihre anfälligkeit ja auch seit jahren bekannt. sowas fährt man auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (21. Juli 2010)

@ ibislover



> genau gleich lässt sich ein stahlfederdämpfer abstimmen bzw lässt sich ein stahlfederdämpfer auf jede hinterbaukinematik optimal, besser und einfacher abstimmen.



Hier gehts doch nicht ums abstimmen von Zug und Druckstufe, sondern um die Kennlinie und du wirs mit einer linearen Stahlfeder nie eine Progression hinbekommen.



> kinematiken für luftdämpfer sind zu anfangs eher progressiv und gegen ende degressiv um ein wegsacken zu elemenieren und am ende die lufttypische progression abzuschwächen. was beim vsx aber offentsichtlich nicht so ist. der ist ziemlich linear.



hast du dich verschrieben? du sagst der V.SX Hinterbau ist Linear ?, also ist er doch am ende degressiv um die Progression des Luftdämpfers zu kompensieren?. Wenn ich nun in einen solchen Hinterbau einen linearen Stahldämpfer einbauen würde, würde dieser durchrauschen, weil im die Progression am ende fehlt. Die Kennlinie mit Fox Dämpfer sieht zumindest ziemlich linear aus mit einer ganz kleinen Endprogression.



> gros und vorallem und gerade bei fox dämpfern eher zu weich ist.


 genau das wird beim V.SX mit den DT Dämpfern behauptet. der Fox ist straffer und fühlt sich nicht so plüschig an wie die DT

Worauf ich eigentlich raus will ist, wenn der Hinterbau laut dir und Bike bravos ziemlich liear ist, warum dann einen Stahldämpfer? was würde der dann noch bringen? Was will man denn mehr als den kompletten federweg auszunutzen und das bei 30% Sag


----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

Tommkill schrieb:


> ...Hier gehts doch nicht ums abstimmen von Zug und Druckstufe, sondern um die Kennlinie und du wirs mit einer linearen Stahlfeder nie eine Progression hinbekommen....


genau der satz macht es müsig weiter zu schreiben...
is ja egal. ich bin nicht hier um unwissende zu belehren, die es gar nicht kapieren wollen und zu jeder aussage eine eigene gegentheorie aufstellen.
sorry, nix für ungut...


----------



## kube (22. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich braucht man da garnicht weiter diskutieren weil eh kein Stahlfederdämpfer rein passt.


----------



## Tommkill (22. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> genau der satz macht es müsig weiter zu schreiben...
> is ja egal. ich bin nicht hier um unwissende zu belehren, die es gar nicht kapieren wollen und zu jeder aussage eine eigene gegentheorie aufstellen.
> sorry, nix für ungut...



Na gut, ich wollte es eigentlich verstehen lernen, aber danke das du dich überhaupt mit mir abgibst.


----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Na gut, ich wollte es eigentlich verstehen lernen, aber danke das du dich überhaupt mit mir abgibst.


es ist einfach der falsche platz hier weil...


kube schrieb:


> ...eh kein Stahlfederdämpfer rein passt.


----------



## TheTaste (22. Juli 2010)

Oh Mann oh Mann!
Ich war schon seit bestimmt 5 Monaten nicht mehr im Forum aber wie ich gerade feststellen musste hat sich bei Herrn Ibislover leider immer noch nicht viel geändert: Er scheißt die Klugen immer noch am laufenden Band und ist den Dingen einfach erhaben...

Sorry, Dude ich bin bestimmt nicht auf "Bad Vibrations" aus, aber dieses penetrante  "ohne meine Beiträge dreht sich die Welt nicht weiter, aber wenn dann nur in einem Winkel von Blablabla und blablabla" nervt irgendwann einfach nur.

Sooo what, ich werde mich dann wohl mal wieder für ne Zeit verabschieden, sicherlich zur Freude von Herrn Ibislover dem ich hiermit viel Spaß wünsche bei der Zerflückung meines Beitrags (wenn es denn irgendwie befriedigt).

Manche mögen es wohl feige nennen ich nenne es überdrüssig...

Salü und viel Spaß mit euren Bikes, und vergesst die Basis nicht:

SPAß am RIDEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (22. Juli 2010)




----------



## marsepolani (23. Juli 2010)

HI,

kurz eine kleine Frage zum Votec VSX??
Ich habe das VSX mit einer Hammerschmidtkurbel. Fährt sich recht gut.
Das Problem was sich mir nun stellt ist: Fährt man ruppige Trails bergab so verklemmt sich des öfteren die Ketten zwischen Mantel und Kettenstrebe.
Hat einer von euch zufällig ähnliche Probleme??

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Slartibartfass (25. Juli 2010)

So, da ich ja jetzt auch mit ner Digicam ausgerüstet bin und mein Dämpfer wieder da ist, gibts mal ein paar Bilderchen von den letzten Touren.

Erstma das Bike nochma in groß:










An der Flörsheimer Warte










Hier um Rüsselsheim im Wald:






Und heute aktuell im Mönchbruch:


----------



## MCdemo (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal hören, ob jemand von euch schon Lagerprobleme hatte? Mein V.SX hat jetzt ca. 130 km drauf (geliefert im Mai) davon überwiegend Touren im Taunus und letzte Woche 2 mail Trails in den Alpen. Beide Lager, die die Sitzstreben mit dem Dämpferhebel verbinden haben gut spürbares Spiel.


----------



## lukabe (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Hinterbau knackt nur ab und zu mal im Wiegetritt, trotz komplett neuer Lager, die ich letztens in Stuttgart eingebaut bekommen hab.
Sonst läuft der Hinterbau aber super.


----------



## caine81 (26. Juli 2010)

Mein Bike hat bis jetzt ca. 150km auf der Uhr, kein Knacken und kein Lagerspiel. Ab Samstag sind wir ne Woche im Harz, mal schauen wie es danach aussieht.


----------



## Centi (3. August 2010)

Hallösche, 

falls jemand ein V.SX in Gr. M braucht und nicht gerne lange warten möchte, hätte ich eines abzugeben. 

Nur ein mal gefahren! Ja, klingt blöd ist aber so. Kann mich doch nicht von meinem Hardtail trennen und zum rumstehen ist es zu schade. 

Das Bike wurde vom Profi aufgebaut, also kein Knacksen, kein Spiel, alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment/Montagepaste, Bremsen entlüftet und wichtige Stellen mit 3M Folie geschützt.

Bei Fragen, einfach Mailen! Weitere Fotos im Album.


----------



## Centi (4. August 2010)

Jetzt bei Ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170523047505&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Hertha100 (4. August 2010)

verkaufe es doch in einzelteilen da hast du mehr von...ich nehme schonmal die gabel den dämpfer und die sattelstütze. was willst du dafür?


----------



## Centi (5. August 2010)

Da ist mir das Bike und der Aufwand des Aufbaus zu schade. 

Außerdem wärs mir zu aufwändig, und sorry den Dämpfer ohne Rahmen würde ich selbst dann nicht verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (7. August 2010)

Bin gerade aus dem Harzurlaub zurück. Das Bike ist 200km einwandfrei gelaufen, kein Knacken. Gelöst hat sich allerdings der vordere Umwerfer, so dass dieser verklemmt war. Ging aber schnell wieder fest zu machen.
Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit der Hinterradbremse. Wenn ich aus hoher Geschwindigkeit Bremse fängt die Bremse an zu Pumpen. D.h. Sie bremst nicht gleichmäßig sondern so im halbsekundentakt mal stärker. Vorne bremst sie einwandfrei. Wenn ich ganz stark bremse hört das Pumpen wieder auf.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wovon das kommen könnte?

thx, caine.


----------



## OPCTorsten (7. August 2010)

zur Bremse
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431150&highlight=votec


----------



## caine81 (7. August 2010)

Super, danke für die Info. Werde ich wohl am Montag mal bei Votec anrufen!


----------



## caine81 (8. August 2010)

Weiß jemand was die Vorspanneinheit der Wippe ist, und wo sich die "silberne Vorspannschraube" und die Madenschraube befinden. Bei mir gibts nur eine silberne Schraube und das sind die Bolzen des Dämpfers.
Danke,

caine.


----------



## kube (8. August 2010)

Hab ich auch schon geschaut, ich finde bei mir auch keine Madenschraube.


----------



## caine81 (8. August 2010)

Vielleicht bezog sich das auf das 09er Modell?? Allerdings sehe ich über den beiden Hauptlagern der Wippe auf jeder Seite eine schwarze Inbussschraube. Vielleicht hat die damit zu tun. Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## BierSteige23 (10. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage bezüglich Kettenführung:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Heim2 von e13 am V.SX?
Kann man man die prinzipiell mit anderen Bashguards kombinieren?
Finde z.B: die von RaceFAce "schicker" als von e13. (Aber Funktion geht natürlich vor)

Was ist eure Einschätzung bezüglich des mittleren Kettenblatts? Reicht mir das 32er erstmal oder gleich gegen 24 oder 36 austauschen?
Mein subjektiver Eindruck bei den letzten Runden war dass ich das grosse Kettenblatt nur in Ausnahmefällen anrühre. (War allerdings auch fast keine grössere Tour mit viel flachen Passagen dabei)

btw: Hab die X9-Ausstattung..also mit SLX-Umwerfer


----------



## caine81 (10. August 2010)

Ich hatte auch über ne Kettenführung nachgedacht. War jetzt ne Woche im Harz, viel Berge rauf und runter. Das große Kettenblatt brauch ich nicht, werde ich abnehmen und dort nur ein Bashguard anschrauben. Das mittlere Kettenblatt bleibt so und ne Kettenführung bau ich nicht an. Mir ist die Kette nicht einmal abgesprungen oder verhakt, war auch im Bikepark in Hahnenklee, dort ist auch nix passiert. Habe auch X.9 dran.


----------



## BierSteige23 (10. August 2010)

Also bei mir fliegt die Kette viell. nicht regelmäßig, aber doch des öfteren runter. Und klappern tut's ohne Ende .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caine81 (10. August 2010)

Gibts die Heim2 auch mit ISCG alt Standard? So wie ich das auf den ersten Blick gesehen habe nur mit ISCG 05, das VSX hat aber ISCG alt. Ja, klappern tuts bei mir auch, das kommt aber meiner Meinung nach von der Kette im Umwerfer.


----------



## MDZPNMD (10. August 2010)

caine81 schrieb:


> Gibts die Heim2 auch mit ISCG alt Standard? So wie ich das auf den ersten Blick gesehen habe nur mit ISCG 05, das VSX hat aber ISCG alt. Ja, klappern tuts bei mir auch, das kommt aber meiner Meinung nach von der Kette im Umwerfer.



Sicher, dass das V.SX 2010 nicht die neue Aufnahme hat? Ein Bekannter meinte zu mir das hätte schon den neuen Standard.


----------



## Alex_F (10. August 2010)

Das 2010er SX hat def. den alten iscg standard...


----------



## Chrisffm79 (12. August 2010)

12.08.2010 16:43 


 
               Hi zusammen schlechte Nachrichten...Habe V.SX 2010 fÃ¼r 3050  Euro mir gekauft. Der Rahmen ist TOP... Aberï»¿ die Lackierung lÃ¤Ãt zu  wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig. Bei meinem Hinterbau haben die Leute im Werk gefuscht.  DER WAR GRÃN GEWESEN einfach aufkleber Ã¼berklebt und neu Lackiert. Bin  jetzt schon seit 1Woche dran an der Reklamation.Und nichts passiert.  Wollen mir klar machen das die usgeblutetï»¿ sind die Aufkleber haha in  GRÃN?!!  ahahahaha  Wollen ein fÃ¼r dumm verkaufen.Obwohl ich immer freundlich bin. Da bezahlt man so viel geld  fÃ¼r shrott.  Bremsen nicht Zentriert,Lager spiel in den Buchsen von  HinterbaudÃ¤mpfer,dieverse LackschÃ¤den. Lackfehler mir einem Lackstift  ausgebessert??!!! An einem neu Bike was 3050 Euro wert ist.HALLO gehts  noch??!! Werde bis nÃ¤chste woche FR. warten wenn da nichts passiert will  ich mein Geld wieder haben. Traumfabrik Deutschland hahahah ich lach  mich kapput...


----------



## caine81 (12. August 2010)

Nur  mal so nebenbei, wenn du auch so im Gespräch mit Votec reagierst, würde ich dir auch keinen Service bieten. 
Wenn du berechtigte Mängel hast, und sich keiner kümmert, dann Punkte benennen, Fotos anfertigen und das ganze mit einer Frist zur Instandsetzung und Einschreiben/Rückschein an den Geschätfsführer.
Ach ja, ordentlichen Ton wahren und auf Rechtschreibung achten!

Verallgemeinern würde ich das nicht, mein Rad hat ein perfektes Finish, alles hat gestimmt und auf Anhieb funktioniert. Auch der Service klappt gut.


----------



## pixelquantec (12. August 2010)

Chrisffm79 schrieb:


> 12.08.2010 16:43
> 
> 
> 
> Hi zusammen Sehr schlechte Nachrichten...Habe V.SX 2010 fÃ¼r 3050 Euro mir gekauft. Der Rahmen ist TOP... Aberï»¿ die Lackierung lÃ¤Ãt zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig. Bei meinem Hinterbau haben die Leute im Werk gefuscht. DER WAR GRÃN GEWESEN einfach aufkleber Ã¼berklebt und neu Lackiert. Bin jetzt schon seit 1Woche dran an der Reklamation.Und nichts passiert. Wollen mir klar machen das die usgeblutetï»¿ sind die Aufkleber haha in GRÃN WAS SOLL DIE DUMME AUSSAGE????!!!!! Rate vom kauf ab scheiÃ SERVICE dumme LEUTE. Wollen ein fÃ¼r dumm verkaufen. Da bezahlt man so viel geld fÃ¼r shrott. Bremsen nicht Zentriert,Lager spiel in den Buchsen von HinterbaudÃ¤mpfer,dieverse LackschÃ¤den. Lackfehler mir einem Lackstift ausgebessert??!!! An einem neu Bike was 3050 Euro wert ist.HALLO gehts noch??!! Werde bis nÃ¤chste woche FR. warten wenn da nichts passiert will ich mein Geld wieder haben. Traumfabrik Deutschland hahahah ich lach mich kapput...


 
In diesem Ton wird es schwierig. Gehe einfach mal sachlich an die Angelegenheit heran:

1. Du hast was gekauft und der Artikel hat einen Mangel. 
2. Der VerkÃ¤ufer ist eine richtige Firma und kein Briefkastenladen.

Also 1 und 2 zusammenrechen und im Ergebnis hast Du Anspruch auf ein mÃ¤ngelfreies Produkt. Da Du das aktuell nicht hast, reklamierst Du es und die Sache wird aus der Welt geschafft. So einfach kann das Leben sein.........Wenn Du das selbern nicht hinbekommst, dann frage jemanden in deinem Bekanntenkreis oder in deiner Familie. Da wird schon jemand dabei sein, der das vernÃ¼nftig machen kann.

Fehler passieren nun mal. Immer und Ã¼berall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertha100 (12. August 2010)

mein bike ist auch perfekt bis jetzt...wenn die nächstes jahr ne 180 er bike rausbringen dann kaufe ich das sofort


----------



## Chrisffm79 (12. August 2010)

Sorry nochmal an alle. War vorhind total durch den Wind...
Ne hatte auch kein stress  mit dem bike bei Votec.Alles verlief ganz gut ausser keine auskunft in der hinsicht Farben von denn Parts.Das ging 3 wochen lang.Bis ich es abgehollt hab. ^^ Mir gehts nur ums Prinzip das war ein haufen Geld und für über 3000 Euro erwartet man Quallität.  Ich hab es letzte Woche reklamiert. Das schlimmste ist das mir des irgendwie keiner im Werk glaubt. Obwohl der Kollege vom Votec Shop Ffm. die Mängel auch gesehn hat und er auch ne Reklamation machen will.


----------



## blafasel0815 (12. August 2010)

Hi, wo ist denn der Votec Shop in Frankfurt?
Auf der HP von Votec konnte ich nichts finden und ich würde mir gerne mal ein Bike in echt ansehen.


----------



## caine81 (12. August 2010)

@Chrisffm79 
Warum haste es denn dann mitgenommen, wenn es so "mieß" aussieht? Ich hab mir mein Bike genau angeschaut und getestet bevor ich es bezahlt und mitgenommen hab.

@blafasel0815
Es gibt keinen Votec Showroom in Frankfurt.


----------



## blafasel0815 (12. August 2010)

Chrisffm79 schrieb:


> . Obwohl der Kollege vom Votec Shop Ffm.



@Cain81: Seltsam

Da enthalte ich mich mal weiterer Interpretationen.


----------



## Hertha100 (12. August 2010)

blafasel0815 schrieb:


> @Cain81: Seltsam
> 
> Da enthalte ich mich mal weiterer Interpretationen.





ich auch


----------



## Chrisffm79 (12. August 2010)

Der shop ist ganz neu. Der ist Sachsenhausen Gerbermühlstr. die Nr. weis ich nicht mehr da Stehn alle Bikes. 

Man hat es nicht auf den ersten blick gesehn hab ne probefahrt gemacht und so weit war alles ok.Und ich fahre keine 260kilomter um mit leeren händen nach hause zu kommen. Erst zu wo ich zu hause war ist mir das alles aufgefallen.
ausser das die Bremsen schleifen aber das ist ne sache von 5 min das war kein prob. 

Das Problem hatte also keiner bis jetzt...  gut das es eine ausnahme ist...


----------



## Gala (12. August 2010)

Hi Fans,

die ersten 1000km mit meinem Votec VSX sind runter,
DT Swiss 1750, Talas, Rp 23, Hammerschmid, Telestütze, Avid CR 2x203.
Lago Maggiore, Comer See, Freeride Festival Saalbach/Hinterglemm, Flims/Laax,
div. Bergtouren (knackige) rauf u. runter.

Was gibts zu meckern?
Zugführung: neuen Schaltzug montiert u. mit Kabelbinder fixiert, jetzt Ruhe.
Dämpferschutz: selber einen gebaut.

Zubehörprobleme:
Avid 203 Scheiben ungleichmässig dick, problemlos auf Garantie getauscht
worden.

Meine Sache:
Reifen getauscht (Fat Albert-Onza Ibex DH 2.4) u. mit FRM Kit auf Tubeless 
umgerüstet.(Plattfuss ade).
1 Satz Beläge 
1 Schaltauge
Kettenstrebenschutz, untere u. obere.
Unterrohr mit Folie gegen Steinschlag.

regelmässig:
geputzt, geschmiert, alle Schraube regelm. kontroll. gegebenenfalls nach
gezogen,(Hammerschmid sehr fest) also mehr wie 40Nm.

Fazit:
Mein VSX rennt wie sau, würd ich mir sofort wieder kaufen.
Auch die Votec Mannschaft immer freundlich,(wie man in den Wald hinein ruft).

u. tschüss


----------



## lukabe (13. August 2010)

Hab meine Fat Albert auch gegen die Onza getauscht.
Geht das mit dem umrüstem auf Tubeless problemlos?
Fahre auch die kombi EX1750/Onza Ibex.


----------



## Gala (13. August 2010)

Hallo freak 511,
funktioniert problemlos, ein bischen gefummel bei der Montage,
aber dann einwandfrei. Seither kein Plattfuss mehr. Ca. 0,1 bar 
Luftverlust in 2 Wochen. Fahre bei fahrfertig 71kg, 1.6/1.7 bar.
u. tschüss
P.s. passt noch in die Meckerecke: wenig Platz für fette Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (13. August 2010)

D.h. das ganze ist nich 100% dicht?
das mit dem wenig Platz für fette Reifen stimmt allerdings, mit den 2,4er Onzas wird's im Hinterbau schon fast knapp.


----------



## Gala (14. August 2010)

Hallo freak511,
100% dicht gabs auch an meinem alten Bike, mit Tubeless Mavic Felgen,  Maxxis Minion DH Tubeless nicht.
Tip: Mit Seitenschneider, die äussersten Stollen leicht einkürzen. Kettenstrebe Seite.
u. tschüss


----------



## lorddemise (14. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mein Votec V.SX jetzt seit knapp 4 Wochen...
Zu Beginn wurde mir das Bike versehentlich mit Totem Coil geliefert, wurde aber ohne Probleme getauscht, nur meine versprochene Porto Rückerstattung hat noch nicht funktioniert, aber denke das lässt sich auch noch ohne Probleme regeln.

Jetzt leider zu den Problemen:

Seit der ersten Tour war ein leichtes "knarzen"/"knacken" zu hören... Dachte zunächst es liegt an den alten Pedalen, doch es knackt nun auch wenn man die Pedale nicht berührt, und das sehr laut!

Habe die sich lösenden Hinterbau Schrauben mit Loctite befestigt, jedoch habe ich keine Nm-Werte für diese Schrauben gefunden (hier im Forum redeten manche von nur 2Nm was ein bisschen wenig scheint).

Die Zugführungsproblematik wurde hier ja schon oft angesprochen und das ließ sich eigentlich gut lösen, ABER: bei einer unverhofften Schlammfahrt wurden die Leitungen zu Schmirgelpapier!Habe Elefantenhaut aufgeklebt, doch einmal ist die Leitung statt nach oben nach unten geknickt  und hat erheblichen Lackschaden angerichtet und sich selbst auch nahezu druchgerieben. Ich hoffe das hat mit Jagwire Gummischützern ein Ende.

Wenn man den Hinterbau anhebt, merkt man ein leichtes Spiel, ist das bei euch auch so/ist das konstruktionsbedingt gewollt?

Hat jemand sonst ähnliche Probleme/Lösungen?

Greetz!

(PS da ich neu hier bin hab ich die Foto-Hochlade-Funktion noch nicht entdeckt...)


----------



## caine81 (14. August 2010)

Mein VSX hat nun ca. 300km runter. Bei mir Knackt nix und der Hinterbau hat keinerlei spiel. Was sagt denn Votec dazu? Habe gelesen, dass ein wenig Öl auf die Drehpunkte des Hinterbaus abhilfe schaffen soll. Versuch das mal. 
Bei den Drehmomenten bin ich mir auch unsicher, 2nm ist doch wirklich wenig, wollte unter anderem deswegen heute zu Philipp in den Votec Shop Berlin fahren, aber draußen schifft es wie sau, da macht das keinen Spaß. Wenn ich dazu genaueres weiß, sag ich bescheid.
Ich habe den Schaltzug an den Befestigungspunkten mit selbstverschweissendem Isolierschlauchband überzogen, hilft sehr gut. Und an den Stellen wo es scheuern könnte (Verbindung Sattelrohr/Oberrohr, Steuerrohr) habe ich den Rahmen mit 3M Schutzfolie beklebt, bin damit auch durch viel Schlamm gefahren, keinerlei Lackschäden. 
Werde demnächst den gesamten Schaltzug mit Schrumpfschlauch überziehen, so dass er eine weichere Oberfläche bekommt und an den Befestigungspunkten fest sitzt.


----------



## lorddemise (14. August 2010)

@caine81: Danke für die Antwort schonmal... Also geölt habe ich alle Gelenke des Hinterbaus (in einem Radladen wurde mir vor langem dafür mal das Brunox Gabel Deo empfohlen).

Werde Montag definitiv in der kommenden Woche anrufen und mal nachhorchen was da zu machen ist...


----------



## astraljunkie (15. August 2010)

berichte mal bitte was votec zu deinem Spiel am Hinterbau sagt, ich hab das nämlich auch! Danke


----------



## MCdemo (15. August 2010)

hatte spiel an meinem 2010 v.sx hinterbau. 
Hatte es zurückgesendet und nach 2 wochen war es wieder da. Es wurden Distanzscheiben zw. Dämpferwippe und Hinterbau beim Aufbau des Rades vergessen. Jetzt läufts wieder super.


----------



## astraljunkie (18. August 2010)

hattest du horizontales Spiel oder vertikales?
bei mir wackelts halt bisschen, wenn ich am Sattelrohr ziehe...


----------



## ibislover (18. August 2010)

MCdemo schrieb:


> hatte spiel an meinem 2010 v.sx hinterbau.
> Hatte es zurückgesendet und nach 2 wochen war es wieder da. Es wurden Distanzscheiben zw. Dämpferwippe und Hinterbau beim Aufbau des Rades vergessen. Jetzt läufts wieder super.


wow, nur 2 wochen!?
standardmäßig gibt es keine unterlegscheiben. nur eine distanzhülse aus plastik. das mit den unterlegscheiben hat sich votec auch nicht selber ausgedacht, sondern stammt von einem user hier aus dem thread. funktionieren tut es. nur blöd das es überhaupt nötig ist.



astraljunkie schrieb:


> hattest du horizontales Spiel oder vertikales?
> bei mir wackelts halt bisschen, wenn ich am Sattelrohr ziehe...


dass speil ist haupsächlich horizontal beim vsx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (18. August 2010)

reicht es jetzt wenn ich meinen Hinterbau einfach neu einstelle wie hier KLICK beschrieben, oder brauch ich da noch Distanzhülsen oder Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

Überlege mir ein votec v.sx 1.4 zuzulegen aber es steht noch das canyon alpinist oder das rose uncle jumbo 8 würdet ihr euch wieder für ein votec entscheiden oder lieber ein anderes bike nehmen was stört euch an euren votec? und was findet ihr gut?


----------



## kube (18. August 2010)

Steht eigentlich so ziemlich alles hier in dem Thread und ja ich würde mir wieder ein V.SX holen


----------



## warpax (18. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Überlege mir ein votec v.sx 1.4 zuzulegen aber es steht noch das canyon alpinist oder das rose uncle jumbo 8 würdet ihr euch wieder für ein votec entscheiden oder lieber ein anderes bike nehmen was stört euch an euren votec? und was findet ihr gut?



Davon ausgehend, daß Du nicht nur die Besitzer von 2010er Modellen fragst, antworte ich als Besitzer eines 2008er V.SX mal. Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall wieder ein Votec kaufen und dafür gibt es gleich mehrere Gründe. Erstens ist das Rad ein absolut geniales Teil. Zweitens war es sehr preisgünstig und auch wenn Wenden nicht um die Ecke ist, war es nah genug, um dorthin zu fahren und sich im Vorfeld wie beim Händler um die Ecke beraten zu lassen - inklusive Probefahrt. Drittens war der Kontakt mit Votec auch nach dem Kauf immer unkompliziert, schnell und freundlich. Als etwa mein Dämpfer auf Garantie repariert werden mußte, war der nach zwei Wochen wieder da. Und wenn ich sonstige Fragen per Mail geäußert hatte, wurden die in kürzester Zeit beantwortet. Alles in allem eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Leider gibt es von Votec kein Trailbike, so daß ich aktuell was anderes aufbauen 'muß'


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

haste recht ging um alle votec v.sx inhaber  die ihr freude oder trauer über ihr bike kundtun möchten


----------



## warpax (19. August 2010)

Trauer gibt es bei mir wie gesagt keine. Ich hätte eventuell etwas anders aufbauen sollen, um nicht beim Gewicht auf über 17 Kg zu kommen. Dafür kann aber Votec nichts, wenn man mal davon absieht, daß sie die entsprechenden Parts damals im Konfigurator angeboten haben. Wenn Du Dir den Thread durchliest, wirst Du aber auch auf Leute treffen, die nicht rundum zufrieden sind, wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch, das viele Waren verkauft.

Insofern ist Kubes Einwand völlig berechtigt. Man muß ja nicht immer die ewig gleichen Dinge wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

das stimmt wohl wenns schonal gesagt wurde reicht das ja aber für jede meine od ja oder nein zu votec bin ich dankbar. kann ja auch sein das welche sagen:" also ich hätte mir lieber ein rose oder canyon kaufen sollem  " oder sie sagen ne votec immer wieder


----------



## KTM-Tod (19. August 2010)

tja ich bin leider Besitzer eines 2010er eloxierten Rahmens und hab nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Rahmen ist seit gestern wieder auf dem Weg zu Votec, ich hoffe das sich Votec bewußt ist, dass man so was nicht all zu oft an Kunden ausliefern sollte. Aber Votec soll noch eine Chance bekommen den "Murks" auszumerzen.


----------



## kube (19. August 2010)

Wäre nett wenn du auch schreiben würdest was schief gelaufen ist


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

allerding


----------



## KTM-Tod (19. August 2010)

ich hatte meinem Ärger schon mal ein paar Seiten vorher Luft gemacht, und will das ganze nicht noch mal aufwärmen. Letztendlich haben alle Hinterbaulager axiales bzw. radiales Spiel in sehr hohem Maße. Das Hinterrad schlackert nur lustlos dem Vorderrad hinterher.
Von Steifigkeit und Spurtreue kann nicht im geringsten die Rede sein.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

hast du da nur pech oder kommt das öfters vor ?


----------



## hp-fred (19. August 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen mir ein sx 1.4 zu kaufen. Allerdings will ich auf jeden Fall die eurobike abwarten.

Das einzige was mir an dem Bike nicht gefällt, ist die Position des Dämpfers.

Wie weit kann man denn die Sattelstütze in das Sitzrohr schieben (bei einem L Rahmen)? Könnte das mal jemand ausmessen für mich?

Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 91 kann ich die Sattelstütze kaum absägen (wenn sie in der ausgelieferten Version überhaupt ausreicht). Wenn ich sie aber dann für den Downhill kaum mehr einfahren kann, wäre das schon ein Grund das Bike doch nicht zu nehmen.

Dank euch.


----------



## KTM-Tod (19. August 2010)

Ob das öfter vorkommt, mußt du dir anhand der Beiträge im Forum selber ein Bild machen.
Ob man das aus technischer Sicht als Pech bezeichnen kann  für eine vernünftige Preßpassung eines Lagersitzes benötigt man eine Toleranz von ein paar hundertstel Millimetern und entweder es passt oder nicht.

Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres ein eloxiertes V.SX 2009 ein ganzes WE Probe gefahren und war mit der Fertigungsqualität sehr zufrieden. Sonst hätte ich mir ja auch keins bestellt. Hatte dann noch auf das 2010er gewartet wegen 12mm Steckachse und ISCG-Aufnahme. Für die Eloxierung hatte Votec in der Zwischenzeit den Subunternehmer gewechselt und vom optischen her finde ich die vom Vorjahr edler gemacht.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

na dieses jahr sollen se ja auch wieder gut sein nur das wenig platz für die reifen ist und das wohl die kette sich verklemmen kann zwichen reifen und hinterbau wenn se mal was schlackert und das trotz hammerschmidt


----------



## lorddemise (19. August 2010)

Ich habe heute bei Votec angerufen (Probleme siehe hier KLICK). Die Tage soll ein Rückruf des Konstrukteurs erfolgen mit dem der weitere Verlauf geklärt werden soll... Mal gespannt, aber am Telefon fragte der Mitarbeiter sofort ob es sich um den eloxierten Rahmen handele, denke mal da hat es dann wohl schon mehrere Probleme gegeben.

Was Votec für 2011 hoffentlich ändern wird ist eine Zugführung am Unterrohr und eine Schutzblechkonstruktion für den Dämpfer, denn Eigenbau ist problematischer als auf den ersten Blick gedacht.

Wenn ich antwort habe, halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

Greetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

irgendwie scheint es mir das bei votec viele probleme auftreten das macht mir dann doch etwas sorge.....


----------



## caine81 (19. August 2010)

Hier im Forum häufen sich natürlich Probleme, da dies ein Ort ist Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Was aber nicht heißt dass es keine Bikes ohne Probleme gibt. Die gibt es, und zwar nicht wenige.
Meins hat nun ca. 400km auf der Uhr, davon zwei volle Tage Hahnenklee und viele Touren im Gelände. Es knackt nix, kein Spiel und im Prinzip nix zu meckern. Außer einer ungleichmäßig dicken Bremsscheibe, wofür Votec nichts kann. Das Bike an sich ist absolut Genial, das ganz Bike wirkt so stimmig, der Hinterbau ist wirklich genial designt! Ich würde definitiv wieder ein Votec kaufen. (Brauch nur gerade kein 2tes... )


----------



## lorddemise (19. August 2010)

@caine81: Also die Funktion des Bikes ist wirklich super, da kann ich nichts gegen sagen. Klar, Probleme gibt es überall. Ich hoffe auch, dass sich bei meinem Bike alles klärt, denn es macht wirklich Spaß damit zu fahren.

Es sind eben nur manche Details, die ich im Nachhinein nicht verstehen kann... Wie zum Beispiel die Zugführungen... die waren 2009 auch so und es muss doch jemandem aufgefallen sein, dass es so wie es geliefert wird Probleme geben kann (Beim Kauf habe ich gedaht "Wird schon nicht so tragisch sein"). 
Ebenfalls unverständlich sind für mich die ungesicherten Hinterbauschrauben (in einen Post zuvor hat jemand die Loctite Empfehlung von Votec erhalten --> Warum wird dies nicht ab Werk gemacht?)

Aber ich hoffe alles lässt sich regeln, denn wie gesagt, es macht einen heiden Spaß mit dem Bike zu fahren.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

es ist ne gute frage wieso diese fehler nicht ab werk behoben werden wenn sie vorallem bekannt sind


----------



## MDZPNMD (20. August 2010)

Ich würde mir auch wieder mein Votec kaufen, mein Pro und Contra:

Contra:
- Schaltwerkschrauben haben sich gelöst und ich konnte nicht mehr in den höchsten Gang der Kasette schalten

- der hintere Schaltzug ist so wagemutig verlegt worden, dass er bei mir gebrochen/Gerissen und die Hülle geplatzt ist, nachdem sie (Hülle) schon trotz Faserband ziemlich durchgescheuert wurde

- die Schrauben und lager haben ein gewisses Spiel, wie tragisch das ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

- die Bremsscheibe vorne war nicht gerade

- der Umwerfer war nicht richtig eingestellt

- die Kette ist zu kurz

- die Klammern der Züge scheuern ("machen sie sie doch lieber mit Kabelbindern fest" - Mitarbeiterin Votec)

- es fehlt eine ISCG05-Aufnahme

- auf dem Dreieck des (Oberrohr /Sattelrohr / obeoberrohr?) steht VOT#C, wobei das # ein schwarzes Quadrat ist

- der Dämpfer wird vom Hinterrad beschossen, sofern man ihn nicht "selfmade" schützt

- die Züge scheuern Farbe am Hinterbau ab und sich durch

- das Sattelrohr war nicht sauber und die Sattelstütze ist beim einsetzen verkratzt und man kann sie nicht ganz versenken

Pro:

- ein echter Allrounder

- das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss ist nicht schlecht

- fast alle Mängel von Votec, z.B. auf lockere Schrauben, ungerade montierte Bremsscheiben, Züge, kann man schnell und günstig reparieren

- einfach individualisierbar

- der Hinterbau funzt gut beim fahren, egal ob bergab oder bergauf

Wenn du nach vergleichbaren Enduros suchst, dann kauf mal die jetzige Ausgabe der Bike.


----------



## hp-fred (20. August 2010)

@ MDZPNMD:

Ich bewundere, dass du nach der Mängelliste immer noch so positiv von Votec sprichst!

Ein Großteil der Mängel sind für mich Schlamperei. Hat Votec keine Qualitätskontrolle, bzw. einen Abschlusstest? Die hätte man fast alle bei einer 5 Minuten Testfahrt entdecken und dann vor dem Versand beheben müssen. (Meine Meinung).


----------



## ibislover (20. August 2010)

also meine mängel/beschwerde liste kommt sobald alles hoffentlich in 2-3 wochen abgeschlossen ist (  )!
die wird lang und für votec nicht schmeichelhaft.

@MDZPNMD
was ist denn eine neue iscg? meinst du iscg05? was soll der vorteil egegnüber iscg sein?


----------



## KTM-Tod (20. August 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht mehr in Zeiteinheiten, ich werde mich irgendwann mal positiv überraschen lassen !? 

Aber bei meinem Cube Sting HPC muß demnächst auch noch mal die Schwinge wegen Bruchgefahr gewechselt werden. Zum Glück hält mir mein Schwinn Homegrown von 1996 mit der guten alten Bomber Z1 immer noch die Treue und zur Not kann ich ja mein Canyon Nerve wieder von Frauen auf Männerbetrieb umstellen. 

Man sieht, bei den heutigen Fertigungsqualitäten geht der Trend eindeutig vom Dritt- zum Viertbike über, um Einsatzbereit zu bleiben.


----------



## kube (20. August 2010)

Mängel an meinem V.SX:
Bremsscheiben ungleichmäßig dick
Hinterer Schaltzug aufgescheuert und wäre fast gebrochen
Sattelstütze lässt sich aufgrund von unsauberer Verarbeitung nicht komplett oder nur teilweise versenken.
Ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem Bike und würde mir es wieder holen.

Könnte an meinem Cube mindestens genausoviele Mängel aufzählen, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (20. August 2010)

ohm man die verarbeiteung scheint ja net die allerbeste zu sein  und das mit der ungleichmäßig dicken bremsscheibe habe ich schon öfters gelesen


----------



## ibislover (20. August 2010)

für die anbauteile kann aber votec nix.
gut, sie könnten sie überprüfen, aber da wendet man sich eben, wenn es sich nicht richten lässt, an den vetrieb der bremse und lässt sich ein paar neue schicken.
was anderes macht votec ja auch nicht.


----------



## lukabe (20. August 2010)

Ich kann mein V.SX uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Hatte nur das Problem mit den scheuernden Schaltzügen, was sich ja aber Recht schnell beheben lässt.
Verarbeitungsqualität ist super, mein Bike war auch sauber aufegbaut und ich konnte beim Abholen in Stuttgart noch dabei zuschaun wie Herr Diepen die Bremsscheibe exakt so ausgerichtet hat, das auch wirklich garnix schleift.
Irgendwann hat dann mein Hinterbau angefangen zu knacken, da ich aber sowieso den Erstservice hab machen lassen wurde da gleich behoben.
Erstservice war auch top, habs nach Stuttgart gebracht und bin dort klettern gegangen und als ich mein Bike abgeholt hab waren die Hinterbaulager komplett neu und gut gefettet, die Bremsscheiben gerichtet, Schaltung nochmal leicht nachgestellt(hatte ich zwar selbst schon gemacht, aber nach dem Service wars dann nicht nur zu 99 sondern wirklich zu 100% sauber eingestellt), alle Schrauben nachgezogen und die Kette gereinigt und gefettet.
Die Fahrleistungen des Bikes sind natürlich auch erste Sahne, hoch wippt nix dank ProPedal und geht das Teil dermaßen ab...
Ich kann dem Bike und dem Service von Votec also nur einen fetten  geben.


----------



## lorddemise (20. August 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat dann mein Hinterbau angefangen zu knacken, da ich aber sowieso den Erstservice hab machen lassen wurde da gleich behoben.



Aber die Frage ist ja dann, ob es wieder neu mit den Lagern Probleme gibt oder nicht... Außerdem hat man durchs Fetten wieder die Problematik der sich lösenden Hinterbauschrauben oder nicht?


----------



## lukabe (20. August 2010)

Also bis jetzt hab ich das Rad nicht geschont und es knackt seit dem auch nichts mehr.
Und gelöst ham sich die Schrauben auch nicht, insofern alles palletti.


----------



## Centi (22. August 2010)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hp-fred (23. August 2010)

hp-fred schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen mir ein sx 1.4 zu kaufen. Allerdings will ich auf jeden Fall die eurobike abwarten.
> 
> Das einzige was mir an dem Bike nicht gefällt, ist die Position des Dämpfers.
> 
> ...



Kann hier niemand weiterhelfen?

Täusche ich mich, oder wurde die Konfiguration der Bikes auf der Votec-Seite geändert? Am SX1.3 ist schon die 2011er Lyrik dran?


----------



## spirello (23. August 2010)

hp-fred schrieb:


> Kann hier niemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> Täusche ich mich, oder wurde die Konfiguration der Bikes auf der Votec-Seite geändert? Am SX1.3 ist schon die 2011er Lyrik dran?



Ich versteh Deine Frage nicht ganz  Am vsx 1.4 ist doch serienmäßig eine verstellbare Sattelstütze dran. Da wirst Du eh nicht dran rumsägen können.

Mit den Gabeln scheint das wohl so zu sein  Wobei die Unterschiede wohl nur beim Achssystem und bei den Farben liegen.


----------



## lorddemise (24. August 2010)

So habe eben mit Votec telefoniert und eine Anleitung zur Konterung/Einstellung des Hauptlagers bekommen. Ebenfalls kommt für den Fox Dämpfer eine neue Schraube o.Ä. Bei den neueren Rahmen wurde dies wohl schon bedacht. (Probleme waren bei mir DIESE)

Hier die email:

_"Hallo Herr XXX,_ _ 
_
_anbei (wie eben besprochen) eine Anleitung zum Einstellen des Hauptlagers sowie eine Anleitung zur Vorbereitung des Rahmens für die spezielle Fox-Dämpferschraube._
_Es kann sein, dass Ihr Rahmen bereits für diese Schraube vorbereitet ist. Das können Sie bei ausgebautem Dämpfer einfach daran erkennen, ob auf der rechten Seite der Dämpferverschraubung das Gewinde direkt anfängt. In diesem Fall ist der Rahmen noch nicht für die Fox-Dämpferschraube vorbereitet. Falls der Rahmen schon vorbereitet ist können Sie das an der anderen Farbe der Oberfläche auf der rechten Seite der Dämpferverschraubung sehen._
_ 
_
_Falls noch Fragen auftreten, so stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung._
_ 
_
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_


Ich werde mich am Wochenende dann  mit dem Versuch der Eigenwartung beschäftigen. News poste ich natürlich wieder.

Anleitungen( Foto/Anleitungscredits natürlich von Votec):











 
Greetz!


----------



## caine81 (24. August 2010)

Das sind super details. Kannst du die Anleitung für die Einstellung des Hauptlagers mal posten?

Danke!


----------



## OltaBanolta (25. August 2010)

Weils grad passt: Hab heute die KeFü (Stinger NC-17) montiert! Jetzt hab ich aber nur 2 Schrauben drinnen, weil die dritte Schraube bei dem Votec-Adapter genau in die oben abgebildete Schraube gedreht wird - wer also eine KeFü montieren möchte, sollte gleich eine kurze Schraube extra kaufen (die Hälfte der "normalen" mitgelieferten ca.)


----------



## ibislover (25. August 2010)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Weils grad passt: Hab heute die KeFü (Stinger NC-17) montiert! Jetzt hab ich aber nur 2 Schrauben drinnen, weil die dritte Schraube bei dem Votec-Adapter genau in die oben abgebildete Schraube gedreht wird - wer also eine KeFü montieren möchte, sollte gleich eine kurze Schraube extra kaufen (die Hälfte der "normalen" mitgelieferten ca.)


dafür ist doch die kurze schraube die beim adapter dabei ist?


----------



## OltaBanolta (26. August 2010)

Wo ist da eine Schraube? Also bei mir wurde keine ausgeliefert, zumindest ist mir keine aufgefallen, werd aber noch mal nachschauen. Auf jeden Fall danke für die Information.


----------



## ibislover (26. August 2010)

war der adapter dann nur mit 2 schrauben befestigt?
dann ruf an und lass dir einen satz schrauben für die HS schicken. der funktioniert auch für die Stinger 1a.


----------



## lorddemise (27. August 2010)

Hallo noch einmal eine Info aus dem Hause Votec zwecks meiner Reparatur. Ich habe nach den *Drehmomenten* gefragt und vom Konstrukteur Stefan Stark persönlich die Drehmomente für den 2010er Rahmen (Lieferung Juli 2010, WICHTIG DA MÖGLICHERWEISE UNTERSCHIEDE, BITTE IM ZWEIFELSFALL NACHFRAGEN).Aber da in einigen Posts von 2Nm etc die Rede war möchte ich euch diese Mail nicht vorenthalten:

"_Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe_
_8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
_Sitzstrebe zu Wippe_
_8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
_Wippe zu Hauptrahmen_
_4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne   Schraube mit Schraubensicherung_
_Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen_
_siehe Beschreibung, Fett, keine Schraubensicherung_
_Dämpferschraube Wippe_
_10-12 Nm, Fett_
_Dämpferschraube Yoke_
_8-10 Nm, Fett_
_ 
_
_Bitte verwenden Sie nur niedrig- oder mittelfeste Schraubensicherung. Hochfeste Schraubensicherung kann zu Problemen führen (rund gedrehte Schrauben beim Ausbau...)._
_ 
_
_Bei der Verschraubung von Wippe zu Hauptrahmen kommt es auf die verbaute Variante an. Die Beschichtung bei den schwarzen Schrauben dient gleichzeitig als Schraubensicherung. Wenn Sie an dieser Stelle "silberne" (Edelstahl roh) Schrauben haben, so sollten diese auch einen Tropfen Schraubensicherung bekommen._"

Hoffe einigen hilft es weiter! Greetz!


----------



## staubreifen (30. August 2010)

wie lang sind jetze noch ungefähr die warte zeiten auf ein v.sx
ich wöllte noch gerne in denn Herbstferien das erste mal ein größeren ausflug machen(4-5wochen)
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDZPNMD (30. August 2010)

staubreifen schrieb:


> wie lang sind jetze noch ungefähr die warte zeiten auf ein v.sx
> ich wöllte noch gerne in denn Herbstferien das erste mal ein größeren ausflug machen(4-5wochen)
> Danke



Das wird dir wahrscheinlich nur Votec selbst sagen können, schreib die doch einfach mal an


----------



## dasmoo (30. August 2010)

MDZPNMD schrieb:


> Das wird dir wahrscheinlich nur Votec selbst sagen können, schreib die doch einfach mal an



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Aber als grober Anhaltspunkt: Ich habe am 16.07 bestellt und am letzten Donnerstag - 26.08 - war es dann da. Da die Gabel nicht am Lager verfügbar war, musste auf die Lieferung von SRAM gewartet werden.


----------



## staubreifen (30. August 2010)

ja stimmt danke


----------



## Doertsch (8. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin fährt auch ein Votec V.SX 2010. Passt eigentlich alles bis auf das, dass zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe ein auffällig großes seitliches Spiel ist. 

Habe ein Foto zur Veranschaulichung dazugehängt. Ist das bei euren V.Sx auch so? Oder haben sie da bei ihrem Bike was verplant?

Danke für die Info

Grüße


----------



## caine81 (8. September 2010)

Da haben die wohl was verplant. Normalerweise ist dort kein Spiel. Also musste wohl bei Votec anrufen oder vorbeifahren. Das Thema mit dem Spiel ist hier schon öfters behandelt worden, vielleicht findest du ein paar Posts weiter vorn noch hilfreiche Infos.


----------



## lorddemise (8. September 2010)

@doertsch: also eine kleine Lücke ist wohl normal, damit das Gelenk laufen kann! hast du mal kontrolliert ob die Schraube der Wippe fest ist? Denn diese hat sich auch bei mir häufig gelöst. Empfehlung von Votec: Schraubensicherung (~8-9Nm)

greetz!


----------



## kube (8. September 2010)

Bei mir ist kein Spiel und das ist auch nicht normal das dort Spiel ist.


----------



## Doertsch (9. September 2010)

Ja die Schrauben sind fest...ich denke nicht dass die Lücke normal ist, da ich den Hinterbau richtig eben um diese Milimeter hin und her schieben kann...ich ruf heute einmal bei Votec an, mal schauen was die sagen. Danke für die Infos auf jeden Fall!


----------



## kube (9. September 2010)

Kann ja sein das die Schrauben von der Schraubensicherung fest sind, versuch die Schraube doch mal weiter anzuziehen bis der Spalt weg ist, natürlich nicht mit Gewalt, wenns nicht geht dann bei Votec anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorddemise (9. September 2010)

bei schraubensicherung evtl mit einem fön erhitzen, damit die sicherung weich wird zum fetsschrauben!


----------



## staubreifen (11. September 2010)

wie stark kann man da mit eigentlich freeriden, (zb.3m drop) oder geht da noch viel mehr? Oder anders ausgedrückt, kann man damit auch mahl ein längeren bikepark ausflug mache ohne sich eine liftkarte zu kaufen?


----------



## Beach90 (11. September 2010)

Gar kein Problem mit der richtigen Ausstattung.
Meins hält Winterberg problemlos aus


----------



## staubreifen (11. September 2010)

@ Beach90   
was hast denn du gewechselt?


----------



## Beach90 (11. September 2010)

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## staubreifen (11. September 2010)

jo, ok 
also passt  
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (14. September 2010)

Die anderen Fotos waren doof, darum hab ich mal anständige gemacht


----------



## Hertha100 (15. September 2010)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Die anderen Fotos waren doof, darum hab ich mal anständige gemacht


 


da hast du nur ne andere gabel(180 mm) und andere laufräder geändert oder was???


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. September 2010)

Den Flaschenhalter finde ich ja fast schon beschämend 

Ja, aber warum nicht...

Wegen dem Spiel am Hinterbau - das hatte ich auch, vor allem gleich nach dem ersten Ausritt Schraube und Lager auf der einen Seite verloren  Nun sitzt alles fest mittlerweile, dafür hab ich an der Hinterbauaufnahme unten nun Spiel - da werde ich auch nochmal bei Philipp in Berlin vorbei müssen - ansonsten fährt es sich echt geil - hat dieses Jahr eigentlich nur den Lago (5 oder 6 mal) und einmal den Harz gesehen.

greetz,
sunday


----------



## MCdemo (16. September 2010)

Bzgl. des seitlichen Spiels:

Das hatte ich auch. Musste eingeschickt werden. Laut Votec wurden Unterlegscheiben zw. den Lagern vergessen. Dauerte insgesammt 2 Wochen. Jetzt klappts bestens...


----------



## Doertsch (16. September 2010)

Ah perfekt. Ich bekomme von Votec jetzt die Sitzstrebe inkl. Lager ausgetauscht. Hoffentlich hauts dann hin...noch wegen dem Schutzblech für den hinteren Dämpfer: weiß jemand, ob Votec schon eines serienmäßig rausgebracht hat bzw. rausbringt? Wenn nein, hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man sich das selber baut? So wie am Anfang einmal beschrieben mit dem Foto geht bei mir schlecht, da der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Querverbindung sehr gering ist...

Danke für irgendwelche Ideen!


----------



## kube (16. September 2010)

Hattest du bezüglich des Dämpferschutzes mal bei mir ins Album geschaut?


----------



## Doertsch (16. September 2010)

Hab mir die Fotos durchgeschaut, schaut nach einer sauberen Lösung aus! Will das gleiche an meinem Bihe auch machen, aber hab da glaub ich nicht so viel platz zwischen reifen und strebe. Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße? Ich fahre einen Smallrahmen, vielleicht deshalb...


----------



## kube (16. September 2010)

Rahmengrösse L, aber mit ein wenig geschick dürfte da doch auch was zu machen sein oder meinste nicht?


----------



## OltaBanolta (16. September 2010)

Hat die Unterlegscheiben irgendjemand selber "nachmontiert"?

Mein Hinterbau hat ebenfalls Spiel, möchte mein Bike aber nicht einschicken, sondern zur Not die Hinterbaulager selbst ausbaun und die Unterlegscheiben (weiß zwar nicht, wohin die sollen...) einbaun.

Oder weiß jemand, um welche Unterlegscheiben es sich handelt? Sind das Standardscheiben, oder irgend ein Sondermaß, extra für Votec hergestellt?


----------



## maddog8880 (16. September 2010)

Ich finde die Lösung von Kube auch sehr genial. Fahre zwar ein V.XM in Größe M, aber da sollte es ja eigentlich auch funktionieren.

@ Kube: reich die Befestigung mit den beiden Kabelbindern? Habe die Befürchtung das die ganze Sache im unteren Bereich ein wenig flattern und klappern könnte.

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (16. September 2010)

Die 2 Kabelbinder halten sehr gut, und flattern tut da auch nix.


----------



## LWR (19. September 2010)

Hallo!
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem......


----------



## LWR (19. September 2010)

....noch eins.
bitte nicht an dem Dämpfer stören. Den habe ich als Ersatz gekauft weil der F** in Reparatur ist :-(


----------



## kube (19. September 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus die Farbe. Hier auch nochmal meins mit neuem Lenker und Griffen


----------



## kube (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute was ist denn los, hier meldet sich ja garkeiner mehr! Stellt mal Bilder ein damit es nicht so langweilig ist.


----------



## lukabe (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann halt noch ein paar Bilder:













Macht echt brutal Laune das Teil 
Die obligatorische Ausstattungsliste:

Rahmen: Votec V.SX
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Gabel: 2010er Lyrik R 2-Step Air Tapered
Schaltgruppe: komplett XT
Kettenblätter: 22 (XT), 36 (SLX)
Bashguard: NC-17 Ring God Lexan
Kefü: NC-17 Stinger
Pedale: NC-17 STD II
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 203/203
LRS: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Onza Ibex 2,4"
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i950r
Sattel: Charge Spoon
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 60mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector 760mm

So wies da steht so was um die 14,9kg.

Änderungen seit Originalzustand:
Kefü+Umbau auf 22/36 und Bashguard
Reifen: Fatal Bert auf Onza Ibex 2,4+Schwalbe Freeride Schläuche
Sattel: NT1 gegen Charge Spoon
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller gegen Syntace Vector
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team gegen Kind Shock i950


----------



## Bike Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch mal ne nen Paar fragen . 
War einer mit dem schon im Bike Park ?? Z.B Wibe und Willingen, 
bin da öfters.. 
Was hat eigentlich Votec bei der Eurobike neu gebracht? 
Habe durchs Forum nichts gehört!
Hoffe ihr antwortet schnell 

mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## Drop-EX (9. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ne nen Paar fragen .
> War einer mit dem schon im Bike Park ?? Z.B Wibe und Willingen,
> bin da öfters..
> Was hat eigentlich Votec bei der Eurobike neu gebracht?
> ...



Votec war nicht bei der eurobike


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Warum das nicht? 
Weiß denn einer trotzdem  was neues kommen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drop-EX (9. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Warum das nicht?
> Weiß denn einer trotzdem  was neues kommen soll?



Die eurobike ist normalerweise nicht für versender gedacht.
es soll ein 170mm race enduro kommen, aber dazu ist kaum was bekannt


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Aso, 
wusste ich auch nicht, aber danke!
Ein 170mm race Fully hört sich komisch an , aber wahrscheinlich Downhill interesiert, 
warum bleiben sie nicht bei 160mm wenn sie "racen" wollen? 
Naja egal.. schauen was die Zeit bringt!

Aber danke für die Antworten !


----------



## Drop-EX (9. Oktober 2010)

hier gibts ein paar infos zum v.sr...aber viel anfangen kann man damit auch nicht


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Immerhin etwas , 
aber auch dafür danke!


----------



## Centi (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo V.SXler,

habe ein paar übrige Schrauben von meinem V.SX 2010. Es sind die silbernen, die die Wippe mit dem Hinterbau verbinden. 

Bei meinem waren diese ab Werk rundgedreht . Habe dann zwar neue bekommen, aber mein Bike vorher schon verkauft!

Also falls diese jemand braucht oder vorsorglich auf Lager haben möchte, bitte melden. 

Preis: nur der Versand (2,20 denke ich sollte reichen)

Bikende Grüße

Centi


----------



## Centi (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein Satz Schrauben ist wech. Aber einer wäre noch zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (12. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ne nen Paar fragen .
> War einer mit dem schon im Bike Park ?? Z.B Wibe und Willingen,
> bin da öfters..
> Was hat eigentlich Votec bei der Eurobike neu gebracht?
> ...



ich bin öfters mit meinem Votec V.SX im Bikepark. Allerdings nicht Willingen oder Wibe. Aber es hat bisher in Deutschland und Österreich seine Bikepark erfahrungen gesammelt und ich bin vollsten Zufrieden


----------



## MDZPNMD (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich war das Jahr 2-mal mit meinem V.SX in Winterberg, hat super gearbeitet. Die Downhill war kein Problem damit, der Dämpfer ist nur ein paar mal durchgeschlagen und ein Schaltzug gerissen.
Bike zum Votecshop nach Frankfurt gebracht, dann reparieren lassen und hatte 2 wochen später nen neuen Rahmen, einen neuen Zug, neue Sattelstütze und alles wurde nochmal nachgezogen, weil bei mir vorher ein wenig spiel bei den Lagern war, die Bremsscheiben nicht zentriert waren, die Sattelstütze zerkratzt war weil das Sattelrohr nicht gereinigt wurde . . . , aber wurde alles top repariert und sogar der Rahmen getauscht.


----------



## Centi (12. Oktober 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Ein Satz Schrauben ist wech. Aber einer wäre noch zu haben!



Jetzt sind alle wech!


----------



## Kavierlein-FloH (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo V.SXler,

ich bräuchte gerade mal die Hilfe von einem Besitzer der Rahmenhöhe S.

Kann mir bitte jemand den Abstand Oberkante Oberrohr - Boden messen, und zwar an der Stelle, an der man über dem Bike steht (Stück vorm Sattel).

Brauch die Info für meine Frau, die sich noch berechtigte Gedanken wegen der Überstandshöhe macht.

Danke!


----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich dir morgen vermessen, wenn ich zu Hause bin. Falls es bis dahin kein anderer tut.


----------



## BingoBook (18. Oktober 2010)

ahoi,

bin nun auch v.sxer und wollte gleich mal den ollen dt dämpfer raus schmeißen und nen fox rein basteln. kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen welche maße die dämpferaufnahmen haben damit ich mitem bestellen loslegen kann.

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2010)

MDZPNMD schrieb:


> Also ich war das Jahr 2-mal mit meinem V.SX in Winterberg, hat super gearbeitet. Die Downhill war kein Problem damit, der Dämpfer ist nur ein paar mal durchgeschlagen und ein Schaltzug gerissen.
> Bike zum Votecshop nach Frankfurt gebracht, dann reparieren lassen und hatte 2 wochen später nen neuen Rahmen, einen neuen Zug, neue Sattelstütze und alles wurde nochmal nachgezogen, weil bei mir vorher ein wenig spiel bei den Lagern war, die Bremsscheiben nicht zentriert waren, die Sattelstütze zerkratzt war weil das Sattelrohr nicht gereinigt wurde . . . , aber wurde alles top repariert und sogar der Rahmen getauscht.


is ja alles top


----------



## Gala (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kavierlein-FloH,

Abstand Okante Oberrohr-Boden 75 cm mit 36 Fox Talas.

Mein Tip: 75mm 6° Vorbau mit Flatbar. Taugt bei mir 171cm gross (klein) am besten.

Viel Spass


----------



## Tommkill (18. Oktober 2010)

76 cm mit Schweißnaht und 170 mm Lyrik


----------



## Kavierlein-FloH (18. Oktober 2010)

Großartig, danke, das sollte ihr genau passen 

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ihr über eurem V.SX steht, Eierschaukeln oder Nachwuchs-gefährdend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (18. Oktober 2010)

Kavierlein-FloH schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ihr über eurem V.SX steht, Eierschaukeln oder Nachwuchs-gefährdend?


Edit: S Rahmen auf jeden Fall eierschaukelnd. Absolut kein Problem.


----------



## kube (19. Oktober 2010)

Rahmenhöhe L und Eierschaukelnd


----------



## BingoBook (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hab da mal ne frage zu dem dt dämpfer der verbaut wird in dem vsx, wie zum teufel kiege ich den dämpfer aus der unteren aufnahme? oben war es total leicht bolzen raus spacer weg, fertig.


----------



## ibislover (21. Oktober 2010)

du musst zuerst den unteren bolzen lösen.
dann mit hilfe des hinterbaus (rahmen im montageständer) den dämpfer unten aus der befestigung rausziehen (hinderbau nach unten drücken).
geht aber evtl. nicht ganz raus.
dann einfach den oberen bolzen lösen und den dämpfer vollends "rauswackeln".
fertig.


----------



## the.saint (19. November 2010)

Hat das V.sx jetzt eigentlich ne Freigabe für 180er Gabeln,

oder warum gibt es im aktuellen Votec-Outlet
V.sx Varianten mit einer 66 RCV ??


----------



## lukabe (19. November 2010)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt...


----------



## beachowsky (19. November 2010)

ne 180er gabel wozu? mit dem hinterbau?


----------



## Joschi3100 (20. November 2010)

@ the.saint:

Votec hat mehrer V.SX mit 66 im Angebot. Gerade jetzt im Ausverkauf. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das ein Problem mit der 180er ist hab auch schon überlegt ob ich eine nachrüste. Aber die Lyrik 170 ist einfach zu gut das lohnt sich nicht...


VG Joschi


----------



## lukabe (21. November 2010)

Hi Leute, 
hat zufällig jemand n Schaltauge fürs V.SX zu verkaufen? 
Hab mir meins heute leider zerlegt... inklusive Schaltwerk, Kette und ner Speiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (21. November 2010)

orders doch bei votec selbst, oder hier:
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/R-bis-Z-Schaltaugen/


----------



## marsepolani (21. November 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hat zufällig jemand n Schaltauge fürs V.SX zu verkaufen?
> Hab mir meins heute leider zerlegt... inklusive Schaltwerk, Kette und ner Speiche.



HI,
habe ein Schaltauge für dich. Kostet 18,00 Euro plus Versand. Versichert ca. 4.00 Euro.

Bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## Fabian93 (21. November 2010)

> Aber die Lyrik 170 ist einfach zu gut das lohnt sich nicht...


Eine 170er Lyrik würde ich nie gegen eine 66 RCV tauschen.Die Dämpfung der RCV ist einfach mist.


----------



## Gala (21. November 2010)

Hi VSX Fans,

meine Bilanz nach insgesamt bis jetzt 2770km, 47800hm.(1000km,seite 55).

Was kaputt ging: nochmal Schaltauge
DT Swiss 1750 Felge verbeult, Speiche abgerissen.
                        Bremshebel.
Verschleissteile:  Kette, 1 Satz Bremsbeläge.

Was ich mir wünsche: Breitere Schwinge für fette Reifen, Dämpferschutz,
                              andere Zugverlegung.

Was steht an: Gabel bzw. Dämpferservice, funktioniert aber beides noch einwandfrei.
                     Bike in Stuttgart durch checken lassen, er hats drauf.

Umgerüstet: 60mm Vorbau, Sixpack 710mm Flatbar, jetzt auf Dirty Dan, mörder 
                 Grip u. ebensolcher Rollwiderstand.

Und sonst: Nix, mein VSX läuft u. läuft u. läuft bergauf wie bergab. Würd ich 
               meinem besten Kumpel empfehlen.

u. tschüss


----------



## lukabe (21. November 2010)

Gala schrieb:


> Hi VSX Fans,
> 
> meine Bilanz nach insgesamt bis jetzt 2770km, 47800hm.(1000km,seite 55).
> 
> ...



Meine Bilanz fällt nach ca. 1300km ähnlich aus:

2 Dellen im EX1750 Laufradsatz, gestern ne Speiche gerissen und zwei verbogen.
Im Zusammenhang damit das Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk verbogen und die Kette gerissen.

Statt den Fatal Bert von vorher hab ich jetzt Onza Ibex DH in 2,4 drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Außerdem hab ich auf 22/36 mit Kefü und Bashguard umgerüstet sowie den Lenker (Truvativ Holzfeller) gegen nen 760mm Syntace Vector und die Stütze gegen ne KS i950R getauscht.
Gabelservice hab ich(mit Hilfe) selbst gemacht, die Lyrik rennt jetzt auch wunderbar.

Mit dem Rahmen und Hinterbau bin ich sehr zufrieden, obwohl der Hinterbau bisschen Spiel hat, was aber die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt und was ich demnächst auch in Stuttgart beheben lassen werde.

Hört sich jetzt nach vielen Änderungen an, allerdings liegt das daran, dass es das Bike nicht ganz in der Ausstattung zu kaufen gab, die für mich perfekt gewesen wäre und auch daran, dass sich meine Ansprüche an das Bike über dieses eine Jahr fahren auch stark geändert haben.


----------



## Joschi3100 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

Nun auch mal mein Fazit.

Ich bin rundum zufrieden nach 8 Monaten Einsatz darunter meherer Einsätze in Winterberg. Auf Touren lief das Bike erstaunlich gut, in Winterberg noch besser. Es ist sehr schön leicht zu händeln, aber schluckt auch grobes weg.

Gewechselt wurde bislang die hintere Bremsscheibe, hatte sich etwa verzogen. Probleme bereitet mir das Schaltwerk, das hängt wenn es aufs kleinste Ritzel schalten soll.

Meine Ausstattung:
Lenker, Vorbau: Holzfeller
Lyrik Solo Air 170
DT Swiss XM 180
Hammerschmidt AM
X9
Avid Code
Laufräder: Veltec V-Two
Reifen: Fatal Bert

Den Fatal Bert kann ich für Touren in forschem Gelände weiterempfehlen. Für Gobes werde ich mir aber einen 2.5 Muddy Mary zulegen.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der auch hinten rein passt?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

kann mir mal einer auf die Schnelle den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim SX nennen?


----------



## Gala (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Deichkind,

31,6mm.


----------



## Gala (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Joschi3100,

kommt darauf an welche felgenbreite, wie sauber du montierst, was für eienen
reifen du erwischst.
kannst im notfall mit einem seitenschneider die äussersten stollen einkürzen,
wahrscheinlich  kettenstreben seite.
od. vorne die weiche mm u. hinten den ardent, rollt viel leichter.

u. tschüss


----------



## Joschi3100 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey Gala,

Cool, besten Dank. Dann werde ich mal zuschlagen und im schlimmsten Fall schnitzen. Denke die Gummimischung werde ich mir so zulegen. 

Viele Grüße

Joschi


----------



## lorddemise (6. Dezember 2010)

Die neue Votec Reihe 2011 geht scheinbar Mitte Dezember auf der Homepage (www.votec.de) online...

Für alle Schutzblecherhoffer (mich eingeschlossen  ): auf einigen Fotos ist da schon bei der Vorschau was zu erkennen! Ich bin gespannt!


Grüße!


----------



## OPCTorsten (6. Dezember 2010)

Schutzblech kommt , habe ich jedenfalls gehört!


----------



## Drop-EX (6. Dezember 2010)

ist auch auf einem foto zu sehen.
das neue design was so beim v.sx zu sehen ist gefällt mir bis jetzt gut.


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2010)

bin auch schon gespannt ... wollte für 2011 wieder ein Votec unterm Hintern haben ...


----------



## einHelge (6. Dezember 2010)

muß ehrlich sagen das ich diese geschwungenen teile echt sch**** finde. besonders die wippe! als ich mir mein 2010er v.sx zugelegt hab stand noch ein specialized stumpjumper als option. aber das unterrohr ging ja garnicht! und da is mir egal ob der rundgelutschte mist stabiler ist. charakter hat halt ecken und kanten


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 
kann man eine Stahlfeder (600 x 2.25 ) mit Einbaulänge  200mm, Hub 40mm ins VSX einbauen? 


Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (7. Dezember 2010)

Nur wenn der Dämpfer keinen externen Ausgleichsbehälter hat.


----------



## ibislover (8. Dezember 2010)

... und du die feder so drehst, dass sie nur minimal auf dem yoke der kettenstreben aufliegt. was nicht geht.
also nein.


----------



## Peter-S (12. Dezember 2010)

OPCTorsten schrieb:


> Schutzblech kommt , habe ich jedenfalls gehört!



Votec bestätigte mir, dass der Dämpferschutz definitiv kommt und wohl in Kürze über den Webshop zu bestellen ist.

Leider konnte ich keine Fotos auf der Webseite finden? Hat jemand einen Link?


----------



## lorddemise (13. Dezember 2010)

@Peter-s: 
Servus! 

Also offizielle Fotos in großem Format gibt es zu dem Schutzblech noch nicht, aber auf der Startseite der Votec Homepage und im Bereich "Bikeshop" --> "Mountainbikes" kann man auf den kleinen Fotos, die als Platzhalter bis zum offizielle launch der Seite erscheinen, schon das schutzblech im kleinformat erspähen!

grüße!


----------



## Peter-S (13. Dezember 2010)

ah, jetzt ja ...

OK, sieht nach einer Klemmung an der Querstrebe des Hinterbaus aus. Sieht nur sehr kurz aus :/


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin bald stolzer V.SX (1.2)-Besitzer.
Das Bike hat eine Lyrik mit festem Federweg...hat jemand Erfahrung bzgl. Kletterverhalten an steilen Rampen? Wäre eine Absenkung in dem Bike ein Muss?

Und sagt mal...13,7 kg steht in den Spezifikationen. Stimmt das? Wär schon recht leicht....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ibislover (19. Dezember 2010)

bei nem eloxierten rahmen haut das gewicht hin.
und selbst steile kurze rampen sind mit aktiviertem propedal kein problem.


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> bei nem eloxierten rahmen haut das gewicht hin.
> und selbst steile kurze rampen sind mit aktiviertem propedal kein problem.



Na, der Rahmen ist ja nur ein Bruchteil vom Bike....
Aber schön, wenn der blockierten Dämfer reicht (ist ein DT210 din).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ibislover (19. Dezember 2010)

hä?
was ich sagen will, ist dass ein gepulverter ~250g mehr wiegt und ein 1.2er mit eloxiertem hatte ich mit dem gewicht an der waage.
den dämper solltest auf den fox ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> hä?
> was ich sagen will, ist dass ein gepulverter ~250g mehr wiegt und ein 1.2er mit eloxiertem hatte ich mit dem gewicht an der waage.
> den dämper solltest auf den fox ändern!



Das aktuelle 1.2er ist eloxiert? Sieht aus wie lackiert (rot/weiss/schwarz).
Und der DT...taugt der nix?


----------



## Gala (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo singletrailer67,

ich würde Dir dringend zu einer Gabel mit Absenkung raten. Lange (steile)
Auffahrten sind so viel leichter zu meistern. Lockout brauchst am VSX nicht
wenn dein Dämpfer sauber abgestimmt ist. 
Der RP 23 scheint mir wie gemacht für`s VSX, funktioniert bei mir sahnemässig
u. ohne Probleme.
Lieber jetzt mehr investieren, wie später teuer nach zu rüsten.


----------



## lorddemise (20. Dezember 2010)

@singletrailer67 also die rahmenfarbe kannst du normalerweise wählen, u.a. auch in schwarz eloxiert... oder hast du eins von den schnäpchen gekauft?

also klettereigenschaften finde ich auch ohne absenkung in ordnung, habe das u-turn der lyrik bei mir noch nie benutzt bisher...


----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Dezember 2010)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo singletrailer67,
> 
> ich würde Dir dringend zu einer Gabel mit Absenkung raten. Lange (steile)
> Auffahrten sind so viel leichter zu meistern. Lockout brauchst am VSX nicht
> ...



Hi Gala,

danke für die Info!

Bin mal sehr gespannt aufs V.SX, selten von so einer begeisterten Gemeinde gelesen (von Liteville mal abgesehen).

Gruß
Stefan

P.S. Hat jemand die unterschiedlichen Tretlagerhöhen 09er/10er Modell parat?


----------



## Erroll (20. Dezember 2010)

lorddemise schrieb:


> @singletrailer67 klettereigenschaften finde ich auch ohne absenkung in ordnung, habe das u-turn der lyrik bei mir noch nie benutzt bisher...



Auch mein Talashebelchen ruht bis jetzt in Frieden. Bin mittlerweile sogar so weit, dass ich überlege auf Float umzubauen. Warum was mitschleppen, was ich eh nicht benutze/brauche?!


----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Dezember 2010)

lorddemise schrieb:


> @singletrailer67 also die rahmenfarbe kannst du normalerweise wählen, u.a. auch in schwarz eloxiert... oder hast du eins von den schnäpchen gekauft?
> 
> also klettereigenschaften finde ich auch ohne absenkung in ordnung, habe das u-turn der lyrik bei mir noch nie benutzt bisher...



Ich glaube nicht dass es ein Schnäppchen (Neupreis) war...ist ein Gebrauchtes hier aus dem Forum. Die Farbkombi ist dieselbe wie auf der VOTEC-HP beim 1.2.
Kplt. Saint mit Lyrik Solo und 2200er-LRS
Schön dass man auch hört, dass ihr beim klettern nicht absenken müsst.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (20. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: Ein Kollege will sich auch das V.SX zulegen, (eins aus dem Outlet) nur das Problem ist seine Größe! Er ist 1,73m Groß/Klein, Schrittlänge 78cm! Kann mir jemand aus dem Stehgreif sagen, ob da der M-Rahmen da schon zu groß ist, oder noch passen könnte??
Ansonsten müsste ich halt mal bei Votec anklingeln!!


----------



## lorddemise (20. Dezember 2010)

@newmi: also ich bin 1,75 groß, schrittlänge ca. 80... bei mir passt M ganz gut, aber manchmal wäre mir S schon lieber, zumindest wenns bergab geht... denn bergauf ist das etwas längere oberrohr des M rahmens ganz praktisch finde ich!


----------



## Newmi (20. Dezember 2010)

Merci!!
Hab grad noch den Rahmengrößenfinder auf der HP bemüht, und der spuckt "S" aus!!
Schwierig schwierig!!
Mal schauen ob noch andere was ähnliches sagen!!


----------



## ibislover (20. Dezember 2010)

auf jedenfall ein M!
das vsx ist sehr kurz und es ist einfacher einen evtl. doch etwas kürzeren vorbau zu montieren wie ein zu kurzes oberrohr auszugleichen.
außerdem ist ein langes oberrohr mit kürzerem vorbau besser zu fahren.


----------



## Newmi (20. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem evtl. kürzeren Vorbau ist mir auch schon durch die Birne gewackelt!!
Merci ins Schwobaländle für die Einschätzung !! ;-)


----------



## lorddemise (21. Dezember 2010)

ich habe auch einen 60er hussefelt vorbau montiert und bin sehr zufrieden sonst... wie gesagt ist es ab und an beim absteigen sehr knapp im bereich des beste stücks  aber M ist als allrounder schon zu empfehlen, vor allem wenn enduro/tour angestrebt wird


----------



## Gala (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Newmi,

ich fahr mit 1,72 gleiche schrittlänge wie Dein Kollege ein S. Passt mir super.
Hab sogar vom VRO auf 60mm Vorbau u. Flatbar umgerüstet.


----------



## Tommkill (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin 1.70 mit Schrittlänge 78 cm und S ist ideal.

Bin im Shop auf einem M drauf gesessen, war zwar auch ok, aber das Oberrohr hat im Stand an meine ........ berührt, somit fällt M aus.

Wenn man Enduro fährt, finde ich Beinfreiheit wichtiger, denn das Oberrohr kann man mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen, wobei man das bei Körpergröße 1,72 und Rahmengröße S sicher nicht muss.


----------



## Makke (22. Dezember 2010)

*Es ist so weit: Der Onlineshop hat die neuen Bikes!!!!!!*


----------



## Drop-EX (22. Dezember 2010)

grade gesehen
sieht das nur so aus, oder hat das 1.1 eine viel schlechtere ausstattung als vorher? würde ich jetzt so aufn ersten blick sagen - elixir 3, bomber...
eine ähnliche ausstattung wie bei den 2010er modellen scheint deutlich teurer zu sein...
dafür sieht es so aus, als ob das v.sr eine viel bessere ausstattung hätte... vivid air, lyrik, x9...seltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. Dezember 2010)

was mich ärgert ... es gibt keine Rahmenkits mehr zu kaufen ... das war mein Ziel ...


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Dezember 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> was mich ärgert ... es gibt keine Rahmenkits mehr zu kaufen ... das war mein Ziel ...



Lohnt das denn überhaupt? Da bekommt man ja schon ein Komplettrad dafür, oder?


----------



## Makke (22. Dezember 2010)

das Problem ist, mein Rad ist an sich komplett und die Komponenten Top .... daher wollte ich nur den Rahmen tauschen.
Rein rechnerisch ist es an sich Unsinn ... werd noch mal drüber schlafen ...


----------



## getin2000 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das sx ist so zwischen 10 und 15 Prozent teurer geworden. Habe zwei quasi gleiche Ausstattungsvarianten aus 2010, die mir hier mitsamt Preis ausgedruckt noch vorliegen, verglichen. Der Unterschied liegt in einer mittleren Variante bei so 300 Euro. Das ist schon happig. Haben andere Bikemarken ähnlich angezogen? Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass man beim Händler schon mal 10-15 Prozent Rabatt kriegt.. Die Version 1.2 finde ich trotzdem recht schlüssig und preislich noch ok. Farben sind gut geworden. Gestern im ProShop Ffm mit Mike geredet, laut seiner Aussage sind die einzigen Änderungen das Schutzblech und ein geringfügig geänderter Rahmen, wie genau geändert, konnte er nicht sagen. Innenverlegte Kabel soll's erst 2012 geben.


----------



## Drop-EX (22. Dezember 2010)

hm...schade, dass es so teuer ist. ich wollte auf einen direktvertrieb in der nähe zurückgreifen, trotz geringem budget. aber bei dem preis wird das wohl schwierig. einzig das v.sr finde ich preislich sehr gut, für 2300 ein vivid air und ne lyrik und komplett x9 ist schon nicht schlecht. aber wie uphill tauglich das ist...bei über 16kg kampfgewicht


----------



## hp-fred (22. Dezember 2010)

300 Euro teurer ist schon happig.

das sx 1.2 wäre auch mein favorit. aber ohne hs und mit der absenk-lyrik. also selber konfigurieren.

warum wird eigentlich der sitzrohrwinkel nicht angegeben? der sieht ziemlich flach aus.


----------



## Makke (22. Dezember 2010)

das V.SR wäre auch meine Wahl ... nur die Laufräder und Reifen würde cih sowieso tauschen ... da kann man ohne großen Aufwand schon mal 1 kg sparen ... 
Ich werd mal in der nächsten Zeit bei denen Vorstellig und mal schaun, ob man eines der Geräte Probefahren kann ....

Auf alle Fälle sind es schöne Bikes geworden .....


----------



## 6erRudl (22. Dezember 2010)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Das sx ist so zwischen 10 und 15 Prozent teurer geworden..


 
Bevor ich mein V.XM im November bestellt habe, wurde mir von VOTEC nahegelegt nicht auf die 2011er Modelle zu warten, da es eine Preiserhöhung um 15% gegenüber 2010 geben soll. Sieht so aus, als ob das jetzt wirklich umgesetzt wurde - bin ich froh .....


----------



## BlackDiver (22. Dezember 2010)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> aber wie uphill tauglich das ist...bei über 16kg kampfgewicht



16kg sind doch bergauf kein Thema.Mein V.FR wiegt mehr und ich fahr damit überall rauf wo ich früher mitn CC-Hobel hoch bin.Klar ist man damit nicht so schnell aber wen juckts,der Fahrspaß geht am Gipfel an.
Zu den Rahmengrößen wie auf der vorherigen Seite diskutiert schließ ich mich der Meinung von Votec an: der Einsatzbereich ist ganz entscheidend.Wer mit dem VSX viel technische Abfahrten u.ä. machen will hat (bergab) mit einem kleineren Rahmen Vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne wat bin ich froh das ich mir dat 2010er  1.1er geholt habe, das 2011er hätt ich mir in der Ausstattung und dem Preis net geholt, echt schade drum


----------



## Schnitte (28. Dezember 2010)

kube schrieb:


> Ne wat bin ich froh das ich mir dat 2010er  1.1er geholt habe, das 2011er hätt ich mir in der Ausstattung und dem Preis net geholt, echt schade drum



genau des Selbe habe ich auch gedacht ;-) wenn man mal davon absieht, dass ich am Ende doch noch einiges an den Komponenten geändert habe...

Das V.SR ist aber schon genial geworden...


----------



## Lenkfix (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
die Farbgebung finde ich viel weniger spannend als vorher.

Der schwarz/rote Rahmen beim V.SX 1.1 und V.CS 1.2 sieht zum Beispiel meinem Merida 96 sehr, sehr ähnlich.
Das finde ich zwar optisch toll aber für Votec finde ich es schade.

Lenkfix


----------



## Peter-S (31. Dezember 2010)

Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Typ von Schaltauge für das V.SX 2010 verbaut wurde? Ist der Typ E richtig? Danke.


----------



## ibislover (31. Dezember 2010)

schon geschrottet?


----------



## Peter-S (31. Dezember 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> schon geschrottet?



 nö, aber als Ersatz habe ich das Teil immer im Rucksack. Nichts ist schlimmer, wie eine abgebrochene Tour wg. des Schaltauges.

Aufbau beginnt erst kommende Woche und ich bin mal gespannt wo gewichtsmässig lande..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drop-EX (1. Januar 2011)

bin ich blÃ¶d oder sind v.sx und v.sr 100â¬ billiger geworden? Oo


----------



## Schnitte (3. Januar 2011)

Komponenten sind beim V.SX 1.1 jetzt ein paar andere als noch 2010...somit kommt es einem am Anfang so vor als wäre es 100  günstiger


----------



## getin2000 (3. Januar 2011)

Nochmal wegen Preis: Besonders krass kommt der Unterschied zum 160er Pendant von Canyon, dem Strive. Das gibt es mit Komplett-Fox, XT, Elixir-Bremse und Reverb-Stütze für 2500. Gleiche Ausstattung beim SX = 3000. Muss der neue Showroom in Frankfurt bezahlt werden?


----------



## Drop-EX (3. Januar 2011)

nein, ich meine schon billiger als bei den 2011er modellen vorher. ich dachte irgendwie, das v.sx hÃ¤tte mit grundausstattung 2000â¬ gekostet, nicht 1900â¬, aber anscheinend nicht. seltsamerweise denke ich das gleiche beim v.sr...naja^^


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. Januar 2011)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen Preis: Besonders krass kommt der Unterschied zum 160er Pendant von Canyon, dem Strive. Das gibt es mit Komplett-Fox, XT, Elixir-Bremse und Reverb-Stütze für 2500.



...dafür aber ohne HS und mit XT was günstiger als X9 ist. Die Reverb kannste doch auch schon für 229,- holen...


----------



## getin2000 (3. Januar 2011)

... was aber immer noch 229 Euro sind. Mit der HS hast Du recht, doch habe ich in dem Fall den direkten Ausstattungsvergleich gemacht mit XT 10Fach, und da kommen eben die 500E Unterschied raus. Beim Strive hättste dann halt Race Face. Ich möchte mir ja noch nicht mal ein Canyon kaufen, doch imho haben sie mittleweile ein deutlich besseres Preisgefüge.


----------



## 6erRudl (3. Januar 2011)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> nein, ich meine schon billiger als bei den 2011er modellen vorher. ich dachte irgendwie, das v.sx hätte mit grundausstattung 2000 gekostet, nicht 1900, aber anscheinend nicht. seltsamerweise denke ich das gleiche beim v.sr...naja^^


 
Bin mir sicher, dass die Bikes Anfangs auf der HP 1999,- gekostet haben und jetzt 1899,- . Warum auch immer.......


----------



## kube (3. Januar 2011)

2010 hat das 1.1er auch 1999.- gekostet


----------



## Drop-EX (3. Januar 2011)

wie gesagt dachte ich, dass das 1.1 2011 anfangs auch 1999â¬ kostete, wahrscheinlich hab ich mich geirrt


----------



## Peter-S (3. Januar 2011)

Hat niemand eine Idee / Ahnung? 



Peter-S schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen, welcher Typ von Schaltauge für das V.SX 2010 verbaut wurde? Ist der Typ E richtig? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (3. Januar 2011)

Typ E passt 
Wollte dir letztens schon antworten, habs dann aber verpeilt.


----------



## Peter-S (4. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank !!



freak511 schrieb:


> Typ E passt
> Wollte dir letztens schon antworten, habs dann aber verpeilt.


----------



## raven2005 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein paar Votec Type E Schaltaugen ;-)

Du kannst dich ja mal über meinen Shop www.berner.cc melden

Viele Grüße vom ehemaligen Votec Racing Teamleiter
Ralph


----------



## getin2000 (4. Januar 2011)

Drop-EX schrieb:


> wie gesagt dachte ich, dass das 1.1 2011 anfangs auch 1999 kostete, wahrscheinlich hab ich mich geirrt



Wohl nicht. Heute die obligatorische Durchrechnung mit meiner Wunschaustattung gemacht und - tata tata - fast 100 Euro günstiger als gestern. Anscheinend ist die Website volatil. Die Preisreduktion für das 1.1 und weitere (?) Grundmodelle wird wohl jetzt erst auf den Konfigurator übertragen. Also warten wir ein paar Tage ab... Beim v.sr sollen sich auch noch Änderungen ergeben auf der Site hinsichtlich Geometriedaten


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2011)

Um den Thread hier mal wieder n bisschen zu bebildern:





Ist jetzt fast genau ein Jahr alt und ist, nach einigen Änderungen (original siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/548506), jetzt absolut perfekt für mich


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2011)

Nice! Die erste Farbkombi war doch immer noch die beste. Das einzige was ich noch ändern würde wäre die dfr Lyrik. Mission Control ist einfach noch mal ne ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Joschi3100 (10. Januar 2011)

@ Erroll,

Kann Ich die DH Kartusche auch bei meiner Solo Air 170 nachrüsten, wenn ja wo kann ich sie beziehen?

Schönes Foto sieht fast aus wie meins... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> @ Erroll,
> 
> Kann Ich die DH Kartusche auch bei meiner Solo Air 170 nachrüsten, wenn ja wo kann ich sie beziehen?



Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, ob die beiden Zugstufen der Gabeln identisch sind (hatte nie eine DFR). Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Zugstufe der DFR nochmal anders ist. 
Frag doch mal hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413300
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, würde ich die Gabel lieber verkaufen und ne gebrauchte mit Mission Control kaufen. Kommt denk ich billiger und der Aufwand ist geringer.


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2011)

ist auch ein schickes Teil ... da kommt Neid auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (10. Januar 2011)

Na dann mach ich meins auch mal wieder rein


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2011)

auch sehr schön .... mein Votec V.8 läuft leider nicht mehr ...


----------



## kube (10. Januar 2011)

So ich werde jetzt mal mein Rad zweckmässig einsauen gehen.


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich irgendwoher günstig ne Mission Control bekomm werd ich mir das denk ich mal noch gönnen... allerdings geht die Gabel, nachdem sie von mir komplett zerlegt wurde und neues Öl und Fett bekommen hat, bedeutend besser als am Anfang und stellt mich z.Zt. auch noch recht zufrieden.


----------



## OltaBanolta (11. Januar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich jemanden, der das V.SX mit einem MZ Rocco Air gefahren ist? Bilde mir ein, auf der HP von Votec waren unter den Dezember-Schnäppchen ein, zwei Rahmen-Kits dabei, bei denen ein Rocco Air verbaut war (könnte mich aber auch täuschen) und seit dem bin ich irgendwie neugierig ob wer Praxiserfahrung damit hat.


----------



## efxx (11. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre den Rocco Dämpfer und bin absolut zufrieden damit!
Sehr sensibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OltaBanolta (11. Januar 2011)

Bist du vorher den Fox gefahren und kannst was über spührbare Unterschiede sagen?


----------



## efxx (11. Januar 2011)

Ja den Fox hatte ich auch schon drin, muss fast sagen das mir der Marzocchi besser gefällt..! Erstmal durch den LockOut und bei der Performance merk ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Hatte auch schon was von RockShox drin, das war aber Müll!


----------



## efxx (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. sind die Bikes irgendwie noch mal günstiger geworden??


----------



## marsepolani (11. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hat niemand eine Idee / Ahnung?



Hi,

es ist der E Typ 700-SCAG-00E-02S



BIS BALD IM WALD

MARSEPOLANI


----------



## Joschi3100 (12. Januar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwoher günstig ne Mission Control bekomm werd ich mir das denk ich mal noch gönnen... allerdings geht die Gabel, nachdem sie von mir komplett zerlegt wurde und neues Öl und Fett bekommen hat, bedeutend besser als am Anfang und stellt mich z.Zt. auch noch recht zufrieden.




Bin mir auch noch nicht dicher ob ich den Aufwand auf mich nehme.

Kann aber auch nur bestätigen das die Lyrik 170 ein bischen Einfahrzeit braucht. Anfangs hatte Sie ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment, war dies überwunden war sie top. Mittlerweile spricht sie sehr gut an ist also rundum perfekt. Nur angeblich soll Mission Control ja besonders bei feinen, schnelle Stößen besser sein...   .... daher meine überlegungen.


----------



## Erroll (12. Januar 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Nur angeblich soll Mission Control ja besonders bei feinen, schnelle Stößen besser sein...   .... daher meine überlegungen.


Mission Control/RC2 macht sich besonders in langsamen, tehnischen und steilen Teilstücken bemerkbar. Die Gabel rauscht nicht durch und bleibt trotzdem sensibel. Ich möchte mein RC2 Kartusche an der Talas nicht missen. Zum groben/schnellen bergab blockern reicht aber auch die DFR.
Ich hatte aber auch schon ne Lyrik mit Motion Control. Meine letzte Lyrik hatte Mission Control. Es ist einfach nochmal ein Unterschied ob ich ne getrennte High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe habe oder nicht. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## getin2000 (12. Januar 2011)

efxx schrieb:


> Hmm.. sind die Bikes irgendwie noch mal günstiger geworden??



Ja, wieder um 100 Euro. Denke, ich warte noch so bis April, Mai, dann gibts das sx vielleicht geschenkt? 
Im Ernst, ganz ausblenden kann Votec das Preisgefüge der Mitbewerber wohl doch nicht. Hat hier schon jemand bestellt? Testbikes sind ja noch nicht in den Läden. Der ProShop in Berlin ist übrigens geschlossen worden.


----------



## ibislover (12. Januar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> ...Zum groben/schnellen bergab blockern reicht aber auch die DFR...


au contraire...
gerade bei schneller, heftiger fahrt ist der vorteil der mcdh zu spüren.


----------



## Drop-EX (12. Januar 2011)

langsam is das v.sx wieder im rennen und das v.sr wird immer interessanter. finde ich seht gut, dass die preise gesenkt wurden. war doch ziemlich teuer vorher.


----------



## Erroll (12. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> au contraire...
> gerade bei schneller, heftiger fahrt ist der vorteil der mcdh zu spüren.


Stimmt schon. Ich meinte nur, wenn man mc nicht kennt, gibt man sich auch mit der dfr zufrieden. mcdh soll ja nochmal bissl besser sein als die normale mc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (13. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> au contraire...
> gerade bei schneller, heftiger fahrt ist der vorteil der mcdh zu spüren.




So meinte ich es mir ging es um den Unterschied mc mcdh, meine lyrik hat nur mc, wenns richtig poltert wirk sie etwas träge (betonung liegt auf etwas).

Grüße


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Nur angeblich soll Mission Control ja besonders bei feinen, schnelle Stößen besser sein...   .... daher meine überlegungen.



Da es vorher um den Unterschied zwischen DFR und normalem MC ging, dachte ich du hast auch eine DFR. Und du hast auch nur nach MC gefragt, nicht nach MCDH.  Zum MCDH kann ich nichts sagen. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Joschi3100 (14. Januar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Da es vorher um den Unterschied zwischen DFR und normalem MC ging, dachte ich du hast auch eine DFR. Und du hast auch nur nach MC gefragt, nicht nach MCDH.  Zum MCDH kann ich nichts sagen. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.




Ohh ja, der Fehler liegt hier im Detail danke fürs aufklären


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Arny79 (17. Januar 2011)

Sorry für die bölde Frage, aber was bedeutet DFR?


----------



## lorddemise (18. Januar 2011)

DFR ist die OEM-Version der Lyrik, bei welcher nicht die vielen individuellen Einstellmöglichkeiten gegeben sind. Genaue Bezeichnung findet man auf sram.com auch kaum, aber denke *D*ual *F*low *R*ebound


----------



## v.sx (21. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich habe eine frage bezüglich der stinger kefü am v.sx.  
habe meine truvativ stylo  kurbel von 3 auf 2-fach umgebaut (22/36 zähne) . zudem wollte ich auch eine stinger kefü für die ALTE ISCG aufnahme montieren nur leider hat das nicht gepasst, da die schrauben  vom kleinen kettenblatt die schrauben der kefü streifen. jetzt gibt es ja noch die alternative mit der innenlagermontage.

gibt es jemanden der schon erfahrung mit der stinger(innenlagermontage) am v.sx gemacht hat? würde gerne wissen ob das ohne probleme klappt oder ob man da ein wenig herumbasteln muss damit es passt?


----------



## Erroll (21. Januar 2011)

Stinger mit Tretlagerklemmung funktioniert bei mir eiwandfrei.


----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Januar 2011)

...also das mit der Stinger und der Stylokurbel muss funktionieren.
Ich hab auch ne Stinger drangeschraubt. Bei mir schleift da eigentlich nix.

Ich komm frühestens Sonntag dazu das bei mir nochmal genauer anzuschauen. Aber wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann versenkt es doch sowohl die Schrauben an der Stinger/ISCG als auch die Schrauben am kleinen Kettenblatt nahezu komplett. Hast du da noch Unterlegscheiben drunter?

Viell. kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Problem machen...

Aber gut: du erinnerst mich daran dass ich in der "Winterpause" ja noch das mittlere Kettenblatt austauschen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BierSteige23 (21. Januar 2011)

..da fällt mir noch was ein: Die bei der Stinger mitgelieferten waren bei mir so lang, dass eine davon auf den Hinterbau gedrückt hätte. Ich musste also bei einer der 3 Schrauben in der ISCG-Aufnahme eine Kürzere verwenden.
Da du dieses Problem scheinbar nicht hast...kann es sein dass deine Stinger mit anderen Schrauben ausgeliefert wurde...


----------



## v.sx (22. Januar 2011)

danke fürs schnelle antworten

@ Erroll: 
das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, dass das funktioniert. werde wohl dann auch auf die tretlagerklemmung umsteigen

@ BierSteige23:

das finde ich jetzt komisch. bei mir handelt es sich bei den schrauben  fürs kleine kettenblatt eher um eine art rundkopfschrauben.

die schrauben für die kefü sind senkkopfschrauben, habe aber auch das problem, dass eine schraube zu lang ist.
wäre cool wenn du nochmal einen blick drauf werfen könntest. 

habe übrigens auf der antriebsseite eine u-scheibe drunter. ohne diese dreht sich  die kurbel noch weniger. ich möchte aber auch nicht noch mehr  u-scheiben montieren, da dann das innenlager wahrscheinlich irgendwann  nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Peter-S (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin noch fleissig am Aufbauen und hoffe dass ich bei ca. 14 Kilo landen werde 
Foto1 + Foto2


----------



## Erroll (23. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir ganz gut. Bin gespannt, ob du die 14 kg knackst. Ich habe es mit meinem Aufbau gerade auf 14,2 kg geschafft. Allerdings gibts bei mir noch ein bisschen Potenzial. Die Teile werden aber erst getauscht, wenn die alten verschlissen sind.


----------



## zuspät (23. Januar 2011)

hallo,
hab paar fragen zum votec.
hat das v.sx ein 1.5 steuerrohr? wie siehts mit nem umwerfer aus, werd da nen neuen für umwerfermontage oder für direktmontage (wie heißen die genau) brauchen?


----------



## lorddemise (23. Januar 2011)

@zuspät: Ja das Steuerrohr hat 1.5. Umwerfermontage ist direct mount mit zwei schrauben.

greetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (23. Januar 2011)

jo danke dämpfer mit biggi pack gehn nicht zum einbau oder?


----------



## Erroll (23. Januar 2011)

Nope.


----------



## zuspät (23. Januar 2011)

ja is des ein nachteil? welche dämpfer funktionieren den in dem rahmen für touren und park? fährt jemand die kombi roco lo und fox talas oder mz 55 am v.sx?


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre die Talas in Kombination mit nem Rp 23. Funktioniert sehr gut für besagten Einsatzzweck. Wobei der Parkanteil bei mir gerade mal 10 % beträgt.


----------



## Peter-S (24. Januar 2011)

Hier mein erster Versuch einer Kettenführung für das V.SX 
Praxisbericht folgt (dauert aber etwas...)


----------



## zuspät (24. Januar 2011)

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein rahmen/gabel set holen soll (roco lo mit talas 36).
bei mir wird der parkanteil über die hälfte sein. daher bin ich grad am grübeln ob des die richtige wahl is, hat hier denn jemand sein votec auf park getrimmt?


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2011)

das V.SX wüede ich nicht im Park verheizen, dafür gibt es andere Sachen von Votec ....


----------



## marsepolani (24. Januar 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein rahmen/gabel set holen soll (roco lo mit talas 36).
> bei mir wird der parkanteil über die hälfte sein. daher bin ich grad am grübeln ob des die richtige wahl is, hat hier denn jemand sein votec auf park getrimmt?



HI,

ich fahre ein VFR und ein VSX. Vom Federweg ist das VSX für den Bikepark ok. 36 Talas fit und Fox Dämpfer RP 23.
Für den Bikepark ist mir aber das VSX zu filigran. Auf dem VFR fühle ich mich wohler, da ich im Jahr 30 bis 40 mal im Bikepark bin. Wenn man ab und zu nur mal im Bikepark ist, kann man mit dem Enduro auch zurecht kommen. Für mich ist das Enduro für Dauerbetrieb ca. 500 Abfahrten im Jahr nicht wirklich geeignet.


bis bald im

Wald

marsepolani


----------



## BierSteige23 (24. Januar 2011)

v.sx schrieb:


> danke fürs schnelle antworten
> 
> @ Erroll:
> das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, dass das funktioniert. werde wohl dann auch auf die tretlagerklemmung umsteigen
> ...



Ich habe nochmal einen Blick drauf geworfen. Ist wirklich eine knappe Angelegenheit. Zwischen den Schrauben der Kettenführung und des KEttenblatts (die sind bei mir auch so wie von dir beschrieben eher Richtung "Rundkopf") befindet sich noch ca. 1mm. Aber es schleift nix. Passt also genau.

Ich habe keinerlei Untelegscheiben verwendet. Dreht sich alles einwandfrei.


----------



## zuspät (24. Januar 2011)

ich such halt ein passendes zwischending. da ich mein alten rahmen verkauft hab such ich etz eben was neues. da bin ich dann auf das rahmenset gestoßen, was ja rein preislich scho net schlecht is.
allerdings hab ich einige fragen:
haben die rahmen iscg-aufnahmen? ist der dämpferschutz sein geld wert oder sollte man sich gleich was ordentliches selbst bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (26. Januar 2011)

So sieht die Kettenführung fertig aus... 

Hat schon jemand eine Info, wann das Schutzblech zu beziehen ist?


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2011)

hier würde ich die gute alte Hot Chili Kettenführung empfehlen ... die erfüllt genau diese Funktion. ... muß mal eine Foto raussuchen


----------



## Schnitte (28. Januar 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich such halt ein passendes zwischending. da ich mein alten rahmen verkauft hab such ich etz eben was neues. da bin ich dann auf das rahmenset gestoßen, was ja rein preislich scho net schlecht is.
> allerdings hab ich einige fragen:
> haben die rahmen iscg-aufnahmen? ist der dämpferschutz sein geld wert oder sollte man sich gleich was ordentliches selbst bauen?



der 2010 er Rahmen hat eine ISCG Old Aufnahme. Ob sich was geändert hat mit den neuen Rahmen ist zumindest mir nicht bekannt. Zur Not mal Mail an Votec ;-)


----------



## Peter-S (29. Januar 2011)

Fertig  bei 14,7 Kg bin ich gelandet.


----------



## Erroll (29. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> bei 14,7 Kg bin ich gelandet.


Ich dachte mir schon, dass das mit dem Wunschgewicht nichts wird.  Den Aufbau find ich ok. Nur die roten Leitungen sind Geschmackssache und versauen meiner Meinung nach das Gesamtbild. Auch würde ich wenigstens vorn nen anderen Reifen fahren. Spass wirst du aber auf jeden Fall mit dem Rad haben.


----------



## Peter-S (29. Januar 2011)

.. das Rot kommt auf dem Foto zu grell, passt perfekt zum Bike... Tla, dann müssen eben die 700g an mir runter, dann stimmt es ja wieder


----------



## warpax (29. Januar 2011)

Die roten Leitungen wären auch nicht mein Fall. Die von der Vorderradbremse sieht auf dem Foto zudem arg lang aus.


----------



## Erroll (29. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. das Rot kommt auf dem Foto zu grell, passt perfekt zum Bike... Tla, dann müssen eben die 700g an mir runter, dann stimmt es ja wieder



Ist eben Geschmackssache. Ich würde trotzdem schwarze Züge bevorzugen. Fährst du die Flow mit Schlauch?


----------



## zuspät (29. Januar 2011)

ich finds schick

nachdem sich auf meine mail keiner gemeldet hat, hab ich mal bei votec angerufen. wollt mir ja eigentlich ein rahmen-gabel-set holen und hatte noch paar fragen zwecks bj, iscg-aufnahme und achsdurchmesser. der freundliche mann am telefon hat mir dann ganz schnell von dem rahmen abgeraten, is ein 09 modell ohne iscg aufnahme ohne 12mm achse und ohne überarbeiteten, steiferen hinterbau.
ich solle mir ein billiges kompl. rad holen v.sx 1.1 und dann des zeug verkaufen, mach ich noch gewinn dabei. einzeln krieg ich die rahmen net

nun ja dann werd ich mal weiter grübeln welche alternativen es gibt, schade irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (30. Januar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ist eben Geschmackssache. Ich würde trotzdem schwarze Züge bevorzugen. Fährst du die Flow mit Schlauch?



Ja,ich habe noch Schläuche drinnen, wegen nicht passender Mäntel :/
Was für ein Di htband benutzt du für die Flows?


----------



## Erroll (30. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre sie auch noch mit Schlauch. Allerdings mit SV14 Schläuchen. Das spart nochmal ein bisschen Gewicht und ist ne günstige Geschichte. Evtl. versuche ich es aber diesen Sommer mal mit dem yellow tape. Soll ja mit jedem Reifen funktionieren.
Edit: Brauchst du wirklich vorn ne 220er und hinten ne 203er Scheibe? Da könntest du auch noch bissl was an Gewicht sparen. Es sei denn es geht nicht ohne.


----------



## Peter-S (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch die fetten SV13 drinnen  YellowTape? Du meinst das hier? 
Naja, wegen der Bremsscheiben.. ich will eben gleich stehen  und alles zusammen schieben eben 100Kg mächtig den Bergrunter...


----------



## Peter-S (30. Januar 2011)

Und so etwas würde die Kiste mit weissen Leitungen aussehen... bin echt am überlegen...


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

das mit dem Tape geht gut ... dann Milch rein und Druck drauf.
In den ersten 1-2 Wochen kann es sein, das noch Luft entweicht ...

Am Besten man dreht direkt eine Runde nach der Montage, damit sich die Milch gut verteilt ...


----------



## Erroll (30. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> bin echt am überlegen...


Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal besser aus. Obwohl ich schwarze immer noch am besten finde. Musst du selbst wissen. Fahren wird es sich auch so gut. 
Genau das Tape meinte ich. Evtl. teste ich es mal nach dem Lago Urlaub im Juni. Obwohl ich mit meinen SV14 sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2011)

Schreibt doch mal bitte mit wieviel Druck ihr im FOX RP23BV unterwegs seid und was ihr wiegt...


----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich zwei Emails an Votec gesendet, um zu erfahren wann der Dämpferschutz erhältlich ist, bisher jedoch keine Antwort erhalten 
Hat jemand weitere Infos?


----------



## lorddemise (5. Februar 2011)

@Peter-s: also ich wiege ohne zubehör ca. 75 kg ,) druck hab ich schon viele probiert, liege zur zeit bei 13,5 bar wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müsste ich aber nochmal überprüfen... ist aber recht straff, da ich es bei kleineren drops sonst schon fast zum durchschlagen gebracht habe.

auch mir wurde auf die schutzblech frage noch nicht geantwortet... finde ich schwach!

grüße!


----------



## maddog8880 (5. Februar 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich zwei Emails an Votec gesendet, um zu erfahren wann der Dämpferschutz erhältlich ist, bisher jedoch keine Antwort erhalten 
Hat jemand weitere Infos?

Hi Peter,

der ist vielleicht nich ganz so stylisch, aber von der Funktion allemal genau so gut, wenn nicht sogar im unteren Berich noch ein wenig effektiver.

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2011)

stimmt... da werde ich wohl basteln müssen ..


----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info 



lorddemise schrieb:


> @Peter-s: also ich wiege ohne zubehör ca. 75 kg ,) druck hab ich schon viele probiert, liege zur zeit bei 13,5 bar wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müsste ich aber nochmal überprüfen... ist aber recht straff, da ich es bei kleineren drops sonst schon fast zum durchschlagen gebracht habe.
> 
> auch mir wurde auf die schutzblech frage noch nicht geantwortet... finde ich schwach!
> 
> grüße!


----------



## Gala (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo VSX Fans,

laut Shop Stuttgart, soll der Dämpferschutz ab Anfang März
lieferbar sein.
Hab mich schon auf die Warte(Bestelliste) setzen lassen.


----------



## lukabe (6. Februar 2011)

Ich wieg normalerweise so um die 67kg, fahrfertig ca. 75 und fahr so um die 130 psi in meinem Fox. 
Laut Google sind das wohl so knapp 9 bar. Ist recht weich (im Sitzen an die 45% SAG, im Stehen so um die 35%), is mir aber noch nie durchgeschlagen, egal was ich damit getrieben hab.


----------



## akami (9. Februar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich zwei Emails an Votec gesendet, um zu erfahren wann der Dämpferschutz erhältlich ist, bisher jedoch keine Antwort erhalten
> Hat jemand weitere Infos?



Moin,
Ich habe mir im Janur mein neues Votex V.SX bestellt. 
Aus einer Email konnte ich für dich erlesen, dass es den Dämpferschutz frühestens Ende März geben soll. Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Zum Votec:

Größe: M 	
Farbe: Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold         
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufräder: Crank Brothers Iodin AM
Reifen: V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4 / Hinterrad: Maxxis Advantage 2.25  
Schläuche: Maxxis FR 2.2 - 2.5 
Bremsen: Formula The One - Vorderrad: 203mm / Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, 
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149,
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau  L, schwarz
Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers Iodine
Antrieb: 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Kettenblätter: 42/32/24
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Sixpack: Icon Titan -MG- Plattform-Pedale
Schutz: 
Kettenstrebe: NC17, Neopren
Dämpfer: Speestuff Rear-Boot Air, Neopren + Votec Dämpferschutz
Unterrohr: Bikeshield: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm)
Rahmen (vor Brems- und Schaltzügen): Fleece, selbstklebend
Licht:	V: Force Flow: LED Cannon 1 Frontleuchte

Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind. Liefertermin ist Mitte/Ende März. Ich könnte heulen.


MFG,
Philip


----------



## Erroll (9. Februar 2011)

Netter Aufbau! Aber schmeiss die Maxxis FR Schläuche raus! Die sind bleischwer und können auch nicht mehr als ein normaler Standart Schlauch. Warum montierst du hinten 2.25er und vorn 2.4er Reifen? Gibts dafür einen besonderen Grund? Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das erste Bild! 
Thema Dämpferschutz ist für mich gegessen. Optisch gefällt mir das Schutzblech einfach nicht. Ein Stück Schlauch um den Dämpfer und fertig! Sieht man fast nicht und wiegt auch so gut wie nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (9. Februar 2011)

1.
Ich hatte Schläuche verglichen und mit 295g das stück war der noch mit am leichtesten. Habe ich mich so verguckt?

2.
Ich habe mich von unabhängigen Quellen beraten lassen, die alle schon sehr, sehr lange dabei sind und jeder hat ir von der Kombi erzählt. Vorne Grip, Hinten Übersetzung auf die Straße. Ich bin auch skeptisch, ob die knappen 4 Milimeter den Unterschied machen aber ich wollte es mal probieren.

3.
Bilder kommen sofort, wenn das Bike da ist.

4.
Ich finde den Dämpferschutz optisch auch totalen Mist aber wer weiß was es bringt. Ganz nach dem Motto: Probieren geht über Studieren. Ansonsten liegt ja schon das Neoprenkondom bereit.


----------



## Erroll (9. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1.
> Ich hatte Schläuche verglichen und mit 295g das stück war der noch mit am leichtesten. Habe ich mich so verguckt?



Oh ja! Ein normaler Schwalbe Schlauch wiegt ca. 200 gr. Ein SV14 sogar nur 130 gr. Ich fahre nur noch die SV14. Leicht, genauso robust wie die normalen und bis 2.3er Reifen freigegeben. 
Warum nimmst du, wenn es hinten leicht rollen soll keinen Ardent in 2.4 und vorn den Advantage? Haben den gleichen Etrto Wert und der Ardent rollt hinten nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser als der Advantage. Vom Seitenhalt dürfte er auch besser sein als der 2.25er Advantage, da höhere Stollen.
Meine Postings sind keine Kritik. Ich hinterfrage nur ganz gerne. Letztendlich kannst du dein Rad aufbauen wie du lustig bist. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## akami (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp 
Ich werde mich nochmal umsehen.

Aber gerade macht mir was ganz anderes Sorge. Du hast dein VSX in Größe S genommen, wirkst aber so groß wie ich. Ich habe mir auf Rat von Votec M bestellt. Meine Große ist ca. 180cm und Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe ca. 84cm. Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht.

*schwitz*


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

keine Angst ... dann ist "M" perfekt!

warum fahrt ihr noch Schläuche? ... raus damit! Die Odins lassen sich mit Sicherheit auf Tubless umbauen ...

vorne 2,4 und hinten 2,25 bin ich auch lange Zeit gefahren ... ein 2,4er hat etwas mehr Eigendämpfung und der 2,25er ist leichter und lässt sich daher besser beschleunigen ... an einem Enduro wäre mir aber ein 2,25er zu knapp.


----------



## Erroll (9. Februar 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> keine Angst ... dann ist "M" perfekt!
> 
> vorne 2,4 und hinten 2,25 bin ich auch lange Zeit gefahren. an einem Enduro wäre mir aber ein 2,25er zu knapp.



Ich bin "nur" 170 cm. Deswegen Größe S. Außerdem mag ich es etwas verspielter. Wie Makke schon sagte, ist M für dich ideal. Passt schon so. 

Ich war kurze Zeit auch vorn mit 2.5 und hinten mit 2.25er unterwegs. Das Resultat davon war, dass ich permanent hinten Durchschläge hatte, weil einfach das Volumen fehlte. Deswegen bin ich hinten wieder zurück auf 2.4er Ardent. Auf so ein Rad, gehört einfach auch eine anständige Bereifung. Man will es ja auch artgerecht bewegen. 

Thema tubeless hatte ich weiter oben schon was zu geschrieben. Ich warte noch bis nach dem Lago Urlaub im Juni. Danach werde ich die Flow definitiv mal ohne Schlauch testen. Im Urlaub ist mir das zu heikel.


----------



## akami (9. Februar 2011)

Ich probier' das mal aus. Der Advantage soll ja bekannt sein für sein hohes Luftvolumen. Außerdem kommt das Bike ja mit einer 2.4er Bereifung, kann das ja vorher mal testen und vergleichen.
Die CB Iodine braucht man gar nicht großartig umbauen für den Tubeless betrieb aber irgendwie ist mir das nicht geheuer, auch wenn es um einiges leichter ist. Aber mal 'ne dumme Frage: Tubeless da brauche ich doch auch 'nen extra Mantel oder nicht?

Naja und was die Rahmengröße angeht bin ich jetzt auch wieder beruhigt, Danke!


----------



## Erroll (10. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Aber mal 'ne dumme Frage: Tubeless da brauche ich doch auch 'nen extra Mantel oder nicht?


Es gibt verschiedene Systeme um Tubeless zu fahren. Ich kenne nur das Notubes System genauer. Da brauchst du eine Notubes Felge, ein spezielles Felgenband und die Dichtmilch. Das Notubes System kann man mit ganz normalen Reifen fahren. 
Ust ist wieder was anderes. Glaube da brauchts gar keine Milch und eben spezielle Mäntel. Was das angeht, bin ich mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## warpax (10. Februar 2011)

Ist richtig. Sind die beiden Systeme. Wobei beim NoTubes Set auch noch Ventile und so ein Kram dabei sind. Tip: immer einen Schlauch im Rucksack dabei haben. Wenn es unterwegs einen Platten gibt, hat man selten einen Kompressor dabei, um einen Tubeless-/UST Reifen aufzuziehen.


----------



## akami (10. Februar 2011)

Never change a running system 

Ich glaube ich bleibe beim guten, alten Schlauch. Tubeless ist mir irgendwie suspect. 
Außerdem muss das Radl erstmal hier sein. Mal sehen, wie lange die wirklich auf sich warten lassen....

Ps: Die alte Votec-Farbgebung ist schicker als die Neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (10. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ps: Die alte Votec-Farbgebung ist schicker als die Neue.



Allerdings... Ich bin echt froh noch eins der alten zu haben. 
Obwohl ich schon gern Steckachse und ISCG Aufnahme hätte.


----------



## akami (10. Februar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich schon gern Steckachse und ISCG Aufnahme hätte.



Man kann nicht alles haben. - Stimmt es eigentlich, das Votec ab nächstem Jahr anfangen will die Schaltzüge im Rahmen zu verlegen?


----------



## Makke (10. Februar 2011)

für den Tublessumbau braucht man an sich nur 4 Dinge:
- Tublessventil
- Tape (NoTubes oder Specialized)
- Latexmilch 
- Kompressor

Fast alle modernen Felgen sind für den Umbau geeignet und die meisten Reifen, funktionieren auch. In den ersten Tagen wird man noch Luft verlieren, das lässt dann nach und die Sache ist dicht ...

@freak511: wie kommst Du mit dem Onza zurecht?


----------



## lukabe (10. Februar 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @freak511: wie kommst Du mit dem Onza zurecht?



Super! Seit ich die Fatal Bert gegen die Onza getauscht hab, hab ichs trotz Prügelein noch nicht geschafft mir nen Platten reinzufahrn und vom Grip sind die Dinger auch genial.
Rollen vielleicht minimal schwerer als die Berts, aber ich fahr ja nicht Cross Country


----------



## fs-rider (10. Februar 2011)

Aloha,

Ich werde mich in nächster Zeit von meinem V.SX trennen, 
kommende Woche wirds dann auch im Bikemarkt sein, aber ich habe mir gedacht das ich es schonmal hier ankündige, falls jemand akutes Interesse hat. Ich will nur den Rahmen inklu. Dämpfer und natürlich Sattelstütze verkaufen.
Es ist ein 2009er in M mit der Schwarz-Weissen Lackierung (siehe Fotos in meinem Profil und natürlich auf Anfrage) 
Falls Interesse besteht, per PM gibts dann weitere Infos 

Gruß


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Februar 2011)

Mich ärgerts gerade etwas schon letztes Jahr bestellt zu haben (OK, nicht wirklich), aber den Iodine LRS hätte ich schon gern gehabt... naja, vielleicht bestellt den ja einer hier und bietet ihn preiswerts an  Mal sehen, wann ich mein SX dieses Jahr wieder rauskrame...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (13. Februar 2011)

hmm die laufräder sind scho lecker, nur frag ich mich halt wie des mit ersatzteilen aussieht. und ob die wirklich ihr geld wert sind?


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Aloha,
naja irgendwas ist ja immer. Ich für meinen Teil hätte gerne die alte Farbgebung gehabt.
Und ja die Iodine finde ich auch extrem schick, deshalb auch bestellt. Frage mich nur, welche Farbe ich bekomme. Auf dem Produktbild sind ja die Cobalt verbaut die mit ihrer 
schwarz/gold-Farbgebung perfekt passen. Ich glaube nicht, das die Orangenen zur 
schwarz-metallic, silber, gold Bepulverung passen und hoffe nun auf die Grauen.

---->>> Naja wir lassen uns mal überraschen.


----------



## marsepolani (13. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Aloha,
> naja irgendwas ist ja immer. Ich für meinen Teil hätte gerne die alte Farbgebung gehabt.
> Und ja die Iodine finde ich auch extrem schick, deshalb auch bestellt. Frage mich nur, welche Farbe ich bekomme. Auf dem Produktbild sind ja die Cobalt verbaut die mit ihrer
> schwarz/gold-Farbgebung perfekt passen. Ich glaube nicht, das die Orangenen zur
> ...



HI,

ruf die Jungs einfach an. Bei meinem neuen VFR was ich mir bestellt habegibt gibt es die Totem auch in zwei Farben. Fragen hilft vor bösen Überaschungen.

mfg

marsepolani


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Hatte da schon mal angerufen, da konnte mir keine Auskunft gegeben werden. - Werde es am Dienstag noch mal probieren. Die Montagsmuffel von Votec erreicht man ja nicht vorher.  
Schön wären ja die AM im Cobaltdesign, dann darf ich wahrscheinlich noch länger warten. - Wo wir dabei sind, wie lange habt ihr auf eure Bikes gewartet?

Grüße


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Februar 2011)

Oh frag nicht nach Wartezeit - letztes Jahr hab ich mein Bike ein paar Tage vor einem längeren Lagotrip bekommen... war ich froh, das das geklappt hatte - ich glaube bei mir waren es nach angekündigten 6 Wochen dann 10 oder 11 gewesen.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

*heul*


----------



## marsepolani (13. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hatte da schon mal angerufen, da konnte mir keine Auskunft gegeben werden. - Werde es am Dienstag noch mal probieren. Die Montagsmuffel von Votec erreicht man ja nicht vorher.
> Schön wären ja die AM im Cobaltdesign, dann darf ich wahrscheinlich noch länger warten. - Wo wir dabei sind, wie lange habt ihr auf eure Bikes gewartet?
> 
> Grüße



HI,

mein VSX brauchte ich ja erst Anfang April, warum soll es die ganze Zeit nur im Keller rumstehen, denn wir hatten ja noch viel Winter letztes Jahr
und die Garantie läuft auch irgendwann ab.
Habe das Bike also für Anfang April geordert und es kam pünktlich. Perfekt geliefert ohne Macken.
Bei speziellen Fragen ruf mal den Maik in Frankfurt an. Der hat eine Menge Ahnung. 
Mein VFR was ich mir jetzt bestellt habe, kommt komplett schwarz metallic,
nur weiße Votecschrift groß und die kleinen Schrifzüge in gelb, da ich die Deemax ultimat nehme.
Dämpferfschutz und diese Dinge halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, man muß den Kisten auch ansehen dass sie gerockt werden und nicht für Kaffeefahrten sind. Habe letzten Sommer eine Freerider Alpenüberquerung gemacht. Oberstdorf / Riva 18000 Tiefenmeter ohne Dämperschutz. Er sieht noch genauso aus wie vor der Tour.
Gewicht ist mir auch nicht wirklich wichtig. Bleib mal bei den Freerideschläuchen, wenn du es ein weinig  krachen lässt. Du holst dir sonst nur lauter Platten, falls du beim springen mal nicht gut landest.
Aber dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und ist keine Kritik.
Wünsche dir allerdenklichen Spaß mit dem Teil.
Ich freue mich schon auf Anfang April, denn da kommt das neue VFR und
der Bikepark macht wieder auf.
Fahre übrigens das VSX mit der Hammerschmidt. Geile Sache, ist leider dafür auch ein wenig schwerer, aber es ist halt ein Enduro!

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Erroll (13. Februar 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Bleib mal bei den Freerideschläuchen, wenn du es ein weinig  krachen lässt. Du holst dir sonst nur lauter Platten, falls du beim springen mal nicht gut landest.
> Aber dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und ist keine Kritik



Die Pannenanfälligkeit eines Reifens hängt nicht von den verwendeten Schläuchen ab, sondern von der Stabilität der Karkasse. Letzendlich muss es aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Man kann auch mit light/normalen Schläuchen ordentlich rocken. Vorausgesetzt man hat einen stabilen Reifen. 
Ich habe auf mein Rad auch ca. 11 Wochen gewartet. Allerdings war das auch in der Anfangszeit des SX.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde erstmal bei der Ausstattung bleiben, die ich gepostet habe und dann wird nach Bedarf und belieben abgeändert, mit irgendwas muss man ja mal anfangen.
Ansonsten werde ich versuchen die grauen Iodins zu bekommen aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein oder ich frage ob mein Rahmen schon bepulvert ist und passe die Farbe an, denn in orange sehen die schon genial aus, wobei die fährt jeder in orange oder?

Greetz


----------



## marsepolani (13. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Oh ja! Ein normaler Schwalbe Schlauch wiegt ca. 200 gr. Ein SV14 sogar nur 130 gr. Ich fahre nur noch die SV14. Leicht, genauso robust wie die normalen und bis 2.3er Reifen freigegeben.
> Warum nimmst du, wenn es hinten leicht rollen soll keinen Ardent in 2.4 und vorn den Advantage? Haben den gleichen Etrto Wert und der Ardent rollt hinten nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser als der Advantage. Vom Seitenhalt dürfte er auch besser sein als der 2.25er Advantage, da höhere Stollen.
> Meine Postings sind keine Kritik. Ich hinterfrage nur ganz gerne. Letztendlich kannst du dein Rad aufbauen wie du lustig bist. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.



HI,

ich fahre auch eine andere Reifengröße (2.4 bis 2.5) Warum werden denn DH und Freerideschläuche hergestellt. Da ich fasst nur im Bikepark bin, gehen dort Lightreifen gar nicht.  Für normales fahren durch die Wälder sind sie sicherlich ok, aber ich bin eh kein Gewichtsfetischist, sonst würde  ich ein Cross Countrybike um die 8-9 kg fahren.

bis bald im Wald
marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre die gleiche Reifengröße wie du. Meine Light-Schläuche bin ich sogar schon im Bikepark gefahren (nicht nur 1 mal). Allerdings dort mit 2 ply Reifen. Fakt ist, dass ein dicker Schlauch, einen dünnen Reifen nicht kompensieren kann. Ein dicker Schlauch bringt dir keinerlei Vorteile. Wenn der Reifen nachgibt, ist der Durchschlag/Fremdkörper durch und dein Reifen platt. Egal wie dick dein Schlauch ist. Ich will mich da aber jetzt auch nicht streiten. Soll jeder machen, wie er es für nötig hält. Mir ist beides wichtig, Stabilität und das Gewicht meines Rades. Und wenn man einen anständigen Reifen fährt, sind die Teile einfach unnötig.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Ihr Schweine mit euren schon vorhandenen SX's 

1. Ich denke mal das SX kann ich artgerecht mit 2.4/2.25 Advantage Reifen bewegen. Fahre erstmal den dickeren Schaluch, hatte mit dünnen auch öfter Probleme, da nehm' ich das Gewicht erstmal in kauf.

2. Den Dämpferschutz habe ich eher als Alternative zum Neoprenkondom gedacht. Das Teil, zumindest wie ich das sehe, lässt sich einfach an und ab stecken und das Neoprenkondom suppt dann nicht so durch.

3. Meine Erfahrungen werde ich eh erst sammeln können sobald das Ding da ist und dann wird getestet, probiert, verglichen und vorallem sich gefreut und der Trail gerockt. - Freue mich schon auf das MKIII-Eifel 2011

4. Hat jemand noch nette Detailbilder oder Videos vom und mit dem SX?

5. Das hier kennt ihr bestimmt alle oder? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxN8oHXfDTY"]YouTube        - Fallen Leaves - Laubsurfing[/nomedia]


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. Februar 2011)

Hab übrigens noch immer die originalen Fat Albert drauf und bisher glaub ich nur 2 Pannen. Hmm, km könnte ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, vielleicht 1000 - die meisten km spule ich mit meinem Tox und V.CR ab (6000-7000km/Jahr). Schläuche sind Schwalbe drin, aktuell die leichten.


----------



## akami (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich weiß noch, dass ich früher mit den standart Conti-Schläuchen andauernd Probleme wie Durchschläge und 'Snakebites' hatte. Seitdem ich dickere Schläuche fahre nicht eine Panne in der Richtung.


----------



## akami (14. Februar 2011)

Moinsens,
ich könnte gerade springen vor Glück. Habe eben mit Votec gesprochen wegen der Farbgebung der CB Iodine-Laufräder. Ich bekomme den 2012er Satz und den gibt es auch passend zum Rad mit goldener Nabe und schwarzen Nippeln/Felgen.

Ich sag dazu nur saugeil und klasse Jungs


----------



## Joschi3100 (14. Februar 2011)

Man sollte beim Thema Snakebite auch vor allem mal den Luftdruck im Auge behalten. Ich hatte bislang noch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Fat Albert aus der Serienausstattung und das, obwohl ich hinten nur einen 2.25er drauf bekommen habe. Auch im Park alles kein Problem. Die Letzte Saison keinen Durchschlag gehabt...
Einzig der Grip bei Feuchtigkeit ist ein Problem, weshalb ich für den Park an einer Alternative dran bin.

Snakebites Reihenweise hatte ich nur als ich auf einem anderen Bike zwecks des Grips nen Nobby Nic mit 1,6 bar gefahren habe. Gut er wurde auch fernab seines Einsatzgebietes bewegt 

Grüße


----------



## marsepolani (14. Februar 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Man sollte beim Thema Snakebite auch vor allem mal den Luftdruck im Auge behalten. Ich hatte bislang noch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Fat Albert aus der Serienausstattung und das, obwohl ich hinten nur einen 2.25er drauf bekommen habe. Auch im Park alles kein Problem. Die Letzte Saison keinen Durchschlag gehabt...
> Einzig der Grip bei Feuchtigkeit ist ein Problem, weshalb ich für den Park an einer Alternative dran bin.
> 
> Snakebites Reihenweise hatte ich nur als ich auf einem anderen Bike zwecks des Grips nen Nobby Nic mit 1,6 bar gefahren habe. Gut er wurde auch fernab seines Einsatzgebietes bewegt
> ...



HI,

für den Bikepark kann ich dir Maxxis Smamp Thing bestens empfehlen.
Fahre den 2,5 sieht aber aus wie ein 2,3. Fahre ihn mit 1.4 vorne und 1.6 hinten bei Nässe. Läuft perfekt. 

bis bald imWald

marsepolani


----------



## Joschi3100 (17. Februar 2011)

Werd wohl zur Muddy Mary Greifen als Top Intermediate in 2.5 v/h, sollte  genau meine Bedürfnisse abdecken, also nur im Park oder in den Alpen, bergrauf muss natürlich dann wieder auf Alberto gewechselt werden


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habs heute auch getan und ein Votec V.SX bestellt.. 

Rahmengröße: L
Rahmenfarbe: Brown Metallic
Hauptdecor: Gold
Styledecor: White
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH U-Turn 160 (weiß)
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS
Laufrad: Mavic Crossline
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Avid XO, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm (schwarz-gold)
Cockpit (weiß)
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup
Griffe: Clamp On
Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb (schwarz)
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Umwerfer: Sram X9
Kurbel: Sram X9
Kettenblätter: 44/33/22
Kette: Sram X9

- Die Laufräder wollte ich durch Veltec V2 in Gold/Weiß ersetzen
- Sattel kommt auch einer neu, der mir sitztechnisch gefällt
- Und den Antrieb rüste ich ggf. auf zwei Kettenblätter mit Kettenführung und BashGuard um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbie26 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und bin unter anderem auf das VSX gestoßen. Hab jetzt seitenweise gelesen, aber bin nicht schlauer geworden. Ich such so die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Ich will damit Touren fahren können (1000hm am Tag sollten schon drin sein) aber auch in den Park (macht aber 10-15% meines Wunsches aus) möchte ich damit. In der Saison fahr ich ein paar Rennen mit. Die härtesten sind ein Tagesrennen (nicht gezeitet, aber man will ja schon Gas geben) hat 120km und 2100hm und ein 24h Rennen (wobei es da mehr um den Spaß geht und nicht der Zwang auf das Podest zu kommen)
Ach ja...ein Alpenüberquerung dieses Jahr ist evtl. auch noch in Planung.
Ist das mit dem VSX möglich? (und nun keine Witze über Kondition nd E-Motoren  )
Ausstattung hab ich mir mal so überlegt: 
Fox 36 Talas (ist ja gerade im Angebot)
Fox Dämpfer
DT Swiss 2000er Laufräder
Fat Albert
The One
CB Cockpit
RS Reverb
X7 Antrieb (komplette Xt oder x9 wäre mir lieber, wird dann aber schon recht teuer)

Meinungen? Verbesserungsvorschläge?Tipps?

Alternativen wären:
Rose Uncle Jimbo
Canyon Strive (wobei das gerade ein bisschen der heimliche Favorit ist)
Radon Slide 160
Rotwild R.E1FS (wobei mich bei dem Rad "nur" die 32 Talas drin ist)
Giant Reign X1


----------



## zuspät (18. Februar 2011)

hi du,
also ich hatte auch das problem einen passenden rahmen zu finden. 

mit 2000er dt-laufräder meinst du die e2200 oder?  fahr die auch bin damit zufrieden wobei es auch leichtere laufräder gibt und meine kann man nicht umrüsten von schnellspanner auf 12mm.

ein cb-cockpit find ich persönlich net so schön, überteuert und schwer. 

antrieb auf jeden xt is m.m. sorglos-gruppe.

ob du die reverb wirklich brauchst musst selbst wissen (für mich liest sich des doch sehr rac-orientiert).

wie meinst du das mit der talas im angebot?


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

Die 2010er Talas werden gerad als Angebot verkauft im Konfigurator.


----------



## kube (18. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre mit meinem VSX viele und lange Touren und ich komme damit besser klar als mit meinem HT. Also ich kann das VSX absolut als tourentauglich bezeichnen...


----------



## zuspät (18. Februar 2011)

ah verstehe


----------



## lukabe (18. Februar 2011)

Das V.SX ist absolut tourentauglich, eigentlich perfekt dafür gemacht.
Reverb würd ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, ich hab bei mir ne KS i950 nachgerüstet und will nicht mehr ohne Telestütze, ist echt superpraktisch.
@zuspät: soweit ich das weiß heißen die DT jetzt 2000, weil sie 200gr leichter geworden sind im Gegensatz zu den früheren 2200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und bin unter anderem auf das VSX gestoßen. Hab jetzt seitenweise gelesen, aber bin nicht schlauer geworden. Ich such so die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
> Ich will damit Touren fahren können (1000hm am Tag sollten schon drin sein) aber auch in den Park (macht aber 10-15% meines Wunsches aus) möchte ich damit. In der Saison fahr ich ein paar Rennen mit. Die härtesten sind ein Tagesrennen (nicht gezeitet, aber man will ja schon Gas geben) hat 120km und 2100hm und ein 24h Rennen (wobei es da mehr um den Spaß geht und nicht der Zwang auf das Podest zu kommen)
> ...



Ich habe ein V.SX 1.2 in der Vorjahreskonfig mit Saint, Lyrik 160, 2200er Räder, Joplin-Stütze....
Bin sehr gerne mit dem Rad unterwegs, macht extrem viel Spaß auf dem Trail und bergab...aber bergauf....oje....!
Ich habe noch ein GHOST AMR Lector, das fährt dagegen wie mit E-Antrieb. Man ist ungleich schneller bergauf, das Beschleunigungsgefühl ist unglaublich-im direkten Vergleich mit dem V.SX.
Ich persönlich würe auf keinen Fall damit ein Rennen fahren. Auf meinen Standardrunden fliege ich dem Geist 10-20 % zeitlich hinterher.
Für mich auf gar keinen Fall die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Erroll (18. Februar 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Bin sehr gerne mit dem Rad unterwegs, macht extrem viel Spaß auf dem Trail und bergab...aber bergauf....oje....!
> Ich persönlich würe auf keinen Fall damit ein Rennen fahren. Auf meinen Standardrunden fliege ich dem Geist 10-20 % zeitlich hinterher.
> Für mich auf gar keinen Fall die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


Was wiegt dein Ghost und was wiegt dein SX?
Die Tourentauglichkeit des Rades ist sehr stark vom Aufbau abhängig. Wenn ich es heavy duty aufbaue, fahre ich damit auch nicht gerne Touren. Es läßt sich aber auch sehr tourentauglich aufbauen. Ich fahre mit meinem längere Touren ohne Probleme. Wenn man bissl aufs Gewicht achtet und den Rahmen sinnvoll aufbaut, sind die 13,8-14,0 kg kein Problem. Selbst mit Teilen die alle bomb proof sind.
Mit einem leichten Allmountain bin ich natürlich immer noch ein bisschen flotter unterwegs.


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Was wiegt dein Ghost und was wiegt dein SX?
> Die Tourentauglichkeit des Rades ist sehr stark vom Aufbau abhängig. Wenn ich es heavy duty aufbaue, fahre ich damit auch nicht gerne Touren. Es läßt sich aber auch sehr tourentauglich aufbauen. Ich fahre mit meinem längere Touren ohne Probleme. Wenn man bissl aufs Gewicht achtet und den Rahmen sinnvoll aufbaut, sind die 13,8-14,0 kg kein Problem. Selbst mit Teilen die alle bomb proof sind.
> Mit einem leichten Allmountain bin ich natürlich immer noch ein bisschen flotter unterwegs.



Nun, ich hab schon so grob beschrieben wie es aufgebaut ist. Wiegt gute 15 kg mit Pedalen. Sollte lt. VOTEC 13,8 wiegen, ist ja meistens ein bisserl schwerer, dann plus Pedale und Joplin. Richtig, das AMR wiegt ein paar Kilo weniger, hat 120 mm v/h...ist für mich aber deutlich näher an der e.WMS als das VOTEC.
Klar, man kann das V.SX auch extrem leicht aufbauen...aber dafür ist es doch nicht gedacht.
Mein V.SX würde mir vor einem Rennen (Marathon) schon jede Motivation nehmen...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## herbie26 (18. Februar 2011)

Wow! Das geht mal schnell mit den Antworten! Danke!!!

@zuspät
ja, die e2200 mein ich. Das Cockpit kostet im Vergleich zum Basismodell gerade einmal 30 Euro mehr.
Auf meinem alten Rad hatte ich halt komplett XT Ausstattung und war absolut zufrieden. Sram hatte ich noch nie. Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen XT und X7 sind ja auch gerade einmal knappe 200gramm. 
Hydraulische Sattelstütze ist ein muss.

@Kube
Danke. Waren lange uphills nicht etwas anstrengend? wie schauts mit wippen aus?

Kann jemand was zu den Parkqualitäten sagen?


----------



## Erroll (18. Februar 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Richtig, das AMR wiegt ein paar Kilo weniger.
> Klar, man kann das V.SX auch extrem leicht aufbauen...aber dafür ist es doch nicht gedacht.



Ich wollte dich mit meinem Post auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass man die beiden Räder nicht vergleichen kann. 
Es kommt eben darauf an, was genau man sucht und was man mit dem Rad machen will. Man kann das Rad auf jeden Fall vielseitig aufbauen. Für ein Rennen oder einen Marathon ist es aber definitiv die falsche Wahl. Dafür ist es auch nicht gemacht. Alleine schon wegen der Geo.
Als "schweres" Allmountain oder als "Lightfreerider" ist das Rad aber sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Ich fahre mit meinem Rad alpine Touren, bewege es auf Trails und scheue auch den ein oder anderen Besuch im Bikepark nicht. Für mich ist es der ideale Kompromiss. Man muss eben wissen was man damit machen will.


----------



## kube (18. Februar 2011)

Mal abgesehen das Uphills immer anstrengend sind kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren und im Wiegetritt wippt es nur ganz minimal aber ich muss auch dazu sagen das ich meinen Dämpfer ziemlich straff eingestellt habe.


----------



## herbie26 (18. Februar 2011)

auf was für ein gewicht komm ich denn bei meiner auswahl? Die Gewichtsangaben können bei den vier modellen nicht richtig sein oder? nur 800gramm zwischen dem 1.1 und dem 1.4?


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das Uphills immer anstrengend sind kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren



Im Grafenberger Wald geht das wohl auch noch recht gut....


----------



## marsepolani (18. Februar 2011)

herbie26 schrieb:


> Wow! Das geht mal schnell mit den Antworten! Danke!!!
> 
> @zuspät
> ja, die e2200 mein ich. Das Cockpit kostet im Vergleich zum Basismodell gerade einmal 30 Euro mehr.
> ...





Hi,

eine hydraulische Sattelstütze ist so wichtig wie die Eier vom Papst.
Die braucht kein Mensch. Wiegt zuviel und man kann ruhig mal absteigen nach einem langen uphill und die Stütze mit der Hand betätigen.
Im Bikepark brauchst du sie eh nicht, da du die Sattelstütze eh immer unten läßt. Für dauerhaten Einsatz im Bikepark ist es nicht so toll. Fahre das VFR und das VSX. Im Bikepark ist das VFR einfach das richtige Rad.
Bin aber auch 30 bis 35 mal im Jahr im Bikepark.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine hydraulische Sattelstütze ist so wichtig wie die Eier vom Papst.
> Die braucht kein Mensch. Wiegt zuviel und man kann ruhig mal absteigen nach einem langen uphill und die Stütze mit der Hand betätigen.
> ...



Ich denke das ist Geschmacksache. Ich finde das Dingen so richtig klasse! Kommt allerdings auch drauf an, was man seinem V.SX so zeigt. Ich fahre nicht in Parks, nutze das Bike eher für Touren auf denen die Bergab-Geschwindigkeit zu- und die Wahl der richtigen Linie eher abnimmt. Bei mir in den Wupperbergen geht es ständig auf und ab, max. an die 200 hm, und da ist die schnell absenkbare Stütze richtig praktisch. Das sehen übrigens auch einige meiner Bike-Kollegen so.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich mit meinem Post auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass man die beiden Räder nicht vergleichen kann.
> Es kommt eben darauf an, was genau man sucht und was man mit dem Rad machen will. Man kann das Rad auf jeden Fall vielseitig aufbauen. Für ein Rennen oder einen Marathon ist es aber definitiv die falsche Wahl. Dafür ist es auch nicht gemacht. Alleine schon wegen der Geo.
> Als "schweres" Allmountain oder als "Lightfreerider" ist das Rad aber sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Ich fahre mit meinem Rad alpine Touren, bewege es auf Trails und scheue auch den ein oder anderen Besuch im Bikepark nicht. Für mich ist es der ideale Kompromiss. Man muss eben wissen was man damit machen will.



Hab dich schon verstanden. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass man viel mit dem V.SX machen kann...aber auf keinen Fall die Jagd auf Sekunden (Minuten) im Rennen aufnehmen kann.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Erroll (18. Februar 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> geht es ständig auf und ab, ist die schnell absenkbare Stütze richtig praktisch.


Das unterschreibe ich so komplett! Nie wieder ohne!


----------



## kube (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## herbie26 (19. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so komplett! Nie wieder ohne!



da schließ ich mich an. Ist hier genauso. 300hm hoch - sattel hoch, oben angekommen - absteigen, sattel runter. Unten angekommen - absteigen, sattel hoch. Nach dem zehnten mal nervt das und erst recht, wenn andere in der Gruppe eine Variostütze haben und man sieht, wie bequem das ist. 
So langsam kann ich mich mit dem VSX anfreunden. 

Der RP23 reicht völlig aus oder? Ein DHX passt ja leider nicht rein.

Auf was für ein Gewicht kommt ihr denn mit dem Rad?


----------



## Erroll (19. Februar 2011)

Der RP23 passt sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Den DT bin ich nie gefahren. Vergleichen kann ich also beide nicht. Funktionieren dürften aber beide. 
Mit meinem Aufbau bin ich aktuell bei 14,2 kg. Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Teile im Keller, die ich noch nicht verbaut habe. Bei 14,0 Kg dürfte ich in etwa landen.


----------



## herbie26 (19. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Der RP23 passt sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Den DT bin ich nie gefahren. Vergleichen kann ich also beide nicht. Funktionieren dürften aber beide.
> Mit meinem Aufbau bin ich aktuell bei 14,2 kg. Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Teile im Keller, die ich noch nicht verbaut habe. Bei 14,0 Kg dürfte ich in etwa landen.



was für eine ausstattung hast denn?

edith sagt, dass man einfach mal in die Bikegalerie nachschauen sollte.

Kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden. Noch mit im Rennen ist ein Rotwild R.e1 und ein Giant reign x1...


----------



## lukabe (19. Februar 2011)

Ich komm so auf knapp 14,9 kg mit folgendem Aufbau:

Rahmen: Votec V.SX
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Gabel: 2010er Lyrik R 2-Step Air Tapered
Schaltgruppe: komplett XT
Kettenblätter: 22 (XT), 36 (SLX)
Bashguard: NC-17 Ring God Lexan
Kefü: NC-17 Stinger
Pedale: NC-17 STD II
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 203/203
LRS: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Onza Ibex 2,4"
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i950
Sattel: Charge Spoon
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 60mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector 760mm

Änderungen seit Originalzustand:
Kefü+Umbau auf 22/36 und Bashguard
Reifen: Fatal Bert auf Onza Ibex 2,4+Schwalbe Freeride Schläuche
Sattel: NT1 gegen Charge Spoon
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller gegen Syntace Vector
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team gegen Kind Shock i950

Am Anfang hatte ich, ohne Pedale, die 13,8kg die Votec angegeben hat.
So sieht das ganze jetzt aus, mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum:


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Februar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich komm so auf knapp 14,9 kg mit folgendem Aufbau:
> 
> Rahmen: Votec V.SX
> Dämpfer: Fox RP23
> ...



Hammeroptik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zuspät (20. Februar 2011)

top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Ich denk das Forum ist tot, weil ich nciht über neue Einträge informiert werde, dabei tobt hier das Leben.
--> Ein Hoch auf die Technik

@freak511: Hammerschönes Gerät *neid*


----------



## lukabe (20. Februar 2011)

Danke 
Bin auch echt total zufrieden mit der Kiste. Wer noch keins hat: Kaufen bereut man nicht


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. Februar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Danke
> Bin auch echt total zufrieden mit der Kiste. Wer noch keins hat: Kaufen bereut man nicht



Ruhe.. Wartezeit is noch so lang..


----------



## akami (20. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe auch das Gefühl jeden Tag ein kleines Stückchen mehr zu sterben. Hoffentlich ist es bald da!

Ps: Ich will die alte Farbführung


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Februar 2011)

Mir passt die Farbgebung, hoffentlich sehen die angepeilten Laufräder von Veltec auch so aus, wie gedacht, dann.. 

Schöne Grüße in Norden, wenn auch in die "falsche" Hansestadt..


----------



## akami (21. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Mir passt die Farbgebung, hoffentlich sehen die angepeilten Laufräder von Veltec auch so aus, wie gedacht, dann..
> 
> Schöne Grüße in Norden, wenn auch in die "falsche" Hansestadt..



1. Die Farbgebung sieht nicht häßlich aus. Wirkt sogar "schneller" aber irgendwie hat es mir die alte angetan. Egal es wird auch so richtig schick.

2. Na du wirst dir schon Gedanken gemacht haben und wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, dann glaube ich passt das. >>>Nicht vergessen Bilder zu machen!<<<

3. Was heißt denn hier bitte "falsche" Hansestadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (21. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich will die alte Farbführung


Frag doch mal bei Votec an. Die können dir bestimmt auch noch die alte Farbvariante verpassen. Fragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## akami (21. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Votec an. Die können dir bestimmt auch noch die alte Farbvariante verpassen. Fragen kostet ja nix.



Ja habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gedacht. Aber ich habe jetzt alles vom Design bzw. der Farbführung her an den Rahmen angepasst und ich finde das Design ja auch schick.


----------



## Joschi3100 (21. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Mir passt die Farbgebung, hoffentlich sehen die angepeilten Laufräder von Veltec auch so aus, wie gedacht, dann..
> 
> Schöne Grüße in Norden, wenn auch in die "falsche" Hansestadt..



Ich habe auf meinem V.SX Veltec Laufräder drauf, schaut so aus:








[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/07082010688.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. Februar 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem V.SX Veltec Laufräder drauf, schaut so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube genau das Bike, stand bei Votec in Wenden.. Kann das sein?!
Falls ja: Wegen des Fahrrades bin ich auf Veltec V-Two gekommen! Nur will ich die in gold-weiß.. 
Dein rot sieht auf jeden Fall genial aus! 



akami schrieb:


> 3. Was heißt denn hier bitte "falsche" Hansestadt?



Die einzig wahre Hansestadt ist Hamburg! 
Aber als Nordlicht mag ich auch HL. 
Hauptsache nicht der südwestliche Vorort Hamburgs mit B..


----------



## Joschi3100 (23. Februar 2011)

Kann gut sein, es steht da noch zur Inspektion  
Hab noch keine Zeit gefunden es wieder abzuholen. 

Die Veltec sind schon ne feine Sache. Kosten wenig, halten ordentlich was aus und sehen geil aus. Gold ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache. Hab ich auch dran überlegt, aber aufgrund der übrigen rot eloxierten auf rot gewechselt

Grüße


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. Februar 2011)

Dein Bike sieht klasse aus! 
Der rote LRS passt perfekt mit den restlichen roten Teilen.
Wie gesagt, dein Bike hat mich erst auf den LRS gebracht und Google hat uns gezeigt, dass es den auch in der richtigen Farbe gibt..


----------



## Joschi3100 (24. Februar 2011)

Hehe, besten Dank, find ich auch.

Aber Eloxalteile gibts ja auch in Gold;-) z.B. X-O Schaltwerk etc.

musst auf jedenfall mal ein Foto zeigen wenn dein Bike da und fertig ist.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal in Winterberg wenn der Schnee weg ist...

Beste Gruß und viel Vorfreude auf neue Bike


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

Halle Leute,
ich habe mir auch vor ein paar Wochen ein V.SX bestellt. =) Ich kann es kaum abwarten.. Was haltet ihr von der Konfiguration?
 		                       Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT

                   Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve

                   Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossline     

Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4

Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm

                   Cockpit: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro

Sattel: Selle Italia XO     

                   Sattelstütze :Truvativ Race     

                   Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO,  Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Sram  XO, Kurbel: Sram XO, Kettenblätter: 44/33/22, Kette: Sram XO

Will es Hauptsächlich für Waldwege benuten und habe es auch geplant so oft wie möglich in den BP Braunlage und Hahnenklee zu fahren.


----------



## lukabe (24. Februar 2011)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an, dem Nobby würd ich persönlich für den Bikepark aber nicht trauen, für normale Waldwege reicht der aber schon.
Ich hatte die Fatal Bert (die ja robuster als der Nic sein sollen) aufm V.SX, mit denen hatte ich selbst bei über 2 bar noch Durchschläge auf Steinfeldern (nicht im Park, sondern nur hier bei uns im Wald).
Hab jetzt dauerhaft auf die Onza Ibex DH gewechselt, damit hat sich das Problem erledigt


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

aso gut zu wissen naja ich werds erst mal versuchen. Die Schlappen kann man ja wenn sie runtergegurkt sind schnell wechseln. Kosten ja denke ich auch nicht die Welt so welche Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (24. Februar 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> Halle Leute,
> ich habe mir auch vor ein paar Wochen ein V.SX bestellt. =) Ich kann es kaum abwarten.. Was haltet ihr von der Konfiguration?



Sehr gute Wahl! Bis auf die Nobbys, wie Freak511 schon erwähnte.


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

ok ok ich kann ja noch anrufen und andere Reifen wählen (;. die hier habe ich zur Auswahl was denkt ihr für ab und zu BP und Wald?
     - Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4       Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4

Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35

Continental Rubber Queen 2.4
??


----------



## Erroll (24. Februar 2011)

Muddy Marry rollt nicht gut, ebenso wie die Rubber Queen (im Vergleich zu Fat Albert und dem Nobby). Für Waldwege kannst du ruhig erst mal den Nobby nehmen. Oder eben den Fat Albert(hat etwas mehr Grip). Für den Bikepark würde ich mir einfach noch einen Satz Reifen in den Keller legen, die ich nur im Bikepark fahren würde.


----------



## marsepolani (24. Februar 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> Halle Leute,
> ich habe mir auch vor ein paar Wochen ein V.SX bestellt. =) Ich kann es kaum abwarten.. Was haltet ihr von der Konfiguration?
> Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
> 
> ...



HI,
warum nimmst du ein 3 fach Kettenblatt. So etwas scheppert nur im Bikepark. Würde an deiner Stelle eine Hammerschmidt nehmen.
Bin beiden im Park gefahren. Das VSX mit Hammerschmidt und ein Spezialized Enduro pro mit 3 fach Kettenblatt. Aber du wirst es selbst merken. Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Hahnenklee. Bin dort sehr oft.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

Job Sind ja schnell montiert die Pellen  ... Kann es kaum abwarten mitte bis ende März ist es wohl endlich da meinte Votec <3


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

@ Marsepolani ja ich habe mir das ja auch überlegt mit einer Hammerschmidt Kurbel aber Votec meint das sie es nur in Verbindung mit einer Sram-X9 verbauen und ich wollte gern auf Sram X-0 gehen. Vllt. Vorne einen zweifachen Zahnkranz ?


----------



## Erroll (24. Februar 2011)

Umbau auf 2 fach mit Bashguard und Kettenführung und gut is. Ist wesentlich leichter als die Hammerschmidt und die Kette bleibt auch da wo sie bleiben soll.


----------



## Edelberti (24. Februar 2011)

Joahr ich setze mich mit denen nochmal in Verbindung klingt ja iwie logisch  .. Bashguard und Kettenführung muss ich ja denke ich ehh noch extra bestellen und denn an die 2 Fache Garnitur vorne iwie ranschrauben.


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2011)

Salve,
ja ich bin auch kurz davor mir schon den Canyon Bashguard für die XTR + NC-17 Stinger zu kaufen. 1. ist es von der Optik einfach schicker, 2. braucht man sich keinen Kopf über einen eventuellen Bodenkontakt zu machen. Was mich abhält ist einfach, dass ich gerne vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt fahre. 

Kann jemand genau sagen wie der Vergleich von 3/9 zu 2/10 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (25. Februar 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Umbau auf 2 fach mit Bashguard und Kettenführung und gut is. Ist wesentlich leichter als die Hammerschmidt und die Kette bleibt auch da wo sie bleiben soll.



Genau  Hab ich auch so gemacht und läuft perfekt.



akami schrieb:


> Salve,
> ja ich bin auch kurz davor mir schon den Canyon Bashguard für die XTR + NC-17 Stinger zu kaufen. 1. ist es von der Optik einfach schicker, 2. braucht man sich keinen Kopf über einen eventuellen Bodenkontakt zu machen. Was mich abhält ist einfach, dass ich gerne vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt fahre.
> 
> Kann jemand genau sagen wie der Vergleich von 3/9 zu 2/10 ist?



Wie groß ist denn nach dem Umbau das größte Kettenblatt? Hatte bei dem Canyon-Bash was von 32 Zähne im Kopf, weil dann ist das ganze schon arg klein im Vergleich zu normal 3-fach.
Hab mein mittleres beim Umbau auf ein 36er getauscht und komm seitdem gut damit klar. 
Nur bei wirklich schnellen Stücken könnt ich manchmal noch Reserven gebrauchen.


----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs,
habe ebn mit Votec telefoniert ist kein Problem auf Zweifach Kettenblatt und statt den Nobby's noch Fat Albert aufzuziehn. Er meinte bei der Zweifachen ist auch schon n Bashguard und ne KeFü dran.  Nadenn Vollgas.


----------



## Erroll (25. Februar 2011)

Na dann ist ja alles in Butter!


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn nach dem Umbau das größte Kettenblatt? Hatte bei dem Canyon-Bash was von 32 Zähne im Kopf, weil dann ist das ganze schon arg klein im Vergleich zu normal 3-fach.
> Hab mein mittleres beim Umbau auf ein 36er getauscht und komm seitdem gut damit klar.
> Nur bei wirklich schnellen Stücken könnt ich manchmal noch Reserven gebrauchen.




Ja da liegst du richtig. Ich hätte dann Bashguard 32Z und 24Z und auch ich glaube, das das etwas klein ist und mir die Reserven fehlen um richtig Druck zu machen. 
Aber ich wollte halt auch unbedingt die XTR 




Edelberti schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> habe ebn mit Votec telefoniert ist kein Problem auf Zweifach Kettenblatt und statt den Nobby's noch Fat Albert aufzuziehn. Er meinte bei der Zweifachen ist auch schon n Bashguard und ne KeFü dran.  Nadenn Vollgas.




Ja schicke Sache, wenn es einfach rund läuft. Sowas ähnliches hatte ich ja mit meinem LRS. Damit es farblich zum Bike stimmt, bekomme ich schon die Iodine von 2012 

Wann hast denn bestellt? Und welcher Termin wurde Dir genannt?


----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

Habe anfang Februar bestellt er sagte so mitte bis ende märz sollen sie da seien haben ja insgesamt drei V.SX bestellt. Zwei Freunde haben auch zugeschlagen. Gib acht auf die Speichen der Iodine Laufräder die sollen schnell brechen. Wann hast du bestellt und Welchen Termin geben sie an?


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mitte Januar bestellt.

1. Liefertermin: 28.2. - 7.3.
2. Liefertermin: 15.3.
3. Liefertermin: 7.3.
4. Liefertermin: ende März/anfang April 
5. Liefertermin: 7.3.

So das sind die Aussagen, die ich hintereinander weg so bekommen habe. Anfang März wäre schon schön aber ich tippe mal es wirdende März werden aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Zum brechen der Iodine google ich gleich mal, ob ich da was finde. Das wär ja nicht so schön. Naja laut dt. Recht hat bei Ansprüchen der Betrieb die Chance die Mängel drei mal zu beheben, danach darf man einen komplettaustausch verlangen. außerdem sind die 2012er bestimmt viel besser (die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

bin auch schon total kribbelig ich hoffe es kommt rechtzeitig zu meinem geb. habe genau ende märz   ...


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

So!
Habe eben mit Mike in Frankfurt gesprochen. Er sagt auch "DT Swiss EX 1750". Die CB haben noch eine so lange Lieferzeit, das Rad wäre nicht vor Mai da. Toll jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, welche Farbgebung ich möchte, das es den LRS nur in weiß oder rot gibt und das würde bei meiner jetzgen Farbwahl (schwarz-metallisch, gold, silber) echt mies aussehen.

Bin ja schon am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen nicht anodisiert nehmen soll. Ach mensch.... oder ich bleibe mutig, warte und nehem den CB aber Mai ist kacke.


----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

Mai ist derbst ;(.. naja wenn du solange warten kannst und soo gern die CB nehmen willst musste es in Kauf nehmen. Aber den Rahmen anodisieren lassen naja gut ist kratzfester und wenn du es schlicht magst keine schlechte wahl aber mir wäre das iwie zu schlicht.


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Email mit fogender Hauptfragestellung ist raus:

1. Wie lange müsste ich warten, wenn ich die "CB Iodine AM" neheme?
2. Wie  würde sich die Wartezeit verkürzen, wenn ich die "DT Swiss EX 1750" nehem?
3. Ist der Rahmen wür mich schon bepulvert worden oder kann man noch eine andere Farbwahl bzw. einen anodisierten Rahmen wählen?
4. Wie ist überhaupt der allgemeine Status zu meinem Rad (was fehlt, worauf wird gewartet, etc.)?


Sobald ich auf diese Fragen eine Antwort habe und je nach dem wie diese ausfallen entscheide ich weiter. Ich spiel schon mal bei Votec mit der Farbpalette rum.

Bis gleich.


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Mögliche farbgebung:

1. Anodisiert + DT Swiss in rot(ist leichter, widerstandsfähiger aber etwas langweilig)
2. Schwarz-metallisch, weiß / rot + DT Swiss in weiß oder rot(fällt eigentlich weg, weil ich es nicht schick finde, siehe V.SX 1.1)
3. Schwarz-metallisch, weiß / antrazit + DT Swiss in weiß

Ganz ehrlich so wie es jetzt ist, ist es doch am schönsten, Ich mglaube cih beiß in den sauren Apfel und warte........


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. Februar 2011)

Oder du nimmst die "günstigen" Mavic Crossline und kaufst dir noch einen separaten LRS; so mache ich das nämlich, damit das farbtechnisch optimal passt. 

Und meine Recherche hat auch schon Kettenführungen für Dreifach aufgetrieben, nur das mit dem Bashguard is dann so ne Sache..


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Aloha, 
ich habe zwar noch keine Mail von Votec aber ich lasse das Bike so wie es ist, denn genau so habe ich Bock drauf und lieber lange auf das warten, was man wirklich will anstatt sich mit einer schnellen Mittelösung zufrieden geben.


----------



## warpax (25. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja da liegst du richtig. Ich hätte dann Bashguard 32Z und 24Z und auch ich glaube, das das etwas klein ist und mir die Reserven fehlen um richtig Druck zu machen.



Ich hab mal vor der gleichen Frage gestanden und mit einigen Übersetzungen rumgespielt. Bei 22/36 vorne hast Du alle Gänge, die Du mit 44/32/22 auch hast, nur der schwerste (z.B. 44-11) fällt weg. Das scheint mir die ideale Übersetzung zu sein. Wenn Du selbst mal ein wenig rumprobieren willst, such mal im Netz nach "Ritzelrechner" oder Ähnlichem.


----------



## Gala (27. Februar 2011)

Schlammschlacht


----------



## marsepolani (27. Februar 2011)

Gala schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht


Hi,

sind wir denn noch im Kindergarten?? Schau mal wie dreckig mein Rad ist.
Davon ab, wirklich dreckig ist es ja nicht. Solange sich noch die Reifen drehen ist es nicht wirklich dreckig.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbie26 (27. Februar 2011)

Für gemütliche Touren bzw. Waldboden ist der Nobby Nick sehr gut. Im Bikepark wirst damit Probleme bekommen, denn dafür ist er nicht gemacht. Plattfüße sind da garantiert. Da hilft auch kein dickerer Schlauch.
Gripniveau ist imho für Park nicht hoch genug.


----------



## Edelberti (27. Februar 2011)

und wie siehts aus mit dem dicken albert?


----------



## Gala (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Edelberti,

das war eigentlich der Sinn des Photos, der FA ist momentan
nicht zu gebrauchen. Feucht, schlamm usw. sind nicht seine
Stärke. Werd wieder den Dirty DAN aufziehen.

Gruss


----------



## marsepolani (28. Februar 2011)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo Edelberti,
> 
> das war eigentlich der Sinn des Photos, der FA ist momentan
> nicht zu gebrauchen. Feucht, schlamm usw. sind nicht seine
> ...



HI,
fahr einen Maxxis Smampthing 2,5 sieht aus wie ein 2,3 von Schwalbe.
Nimm wenig Luft, so um 1,5 vorne hinten 1.6 bar. Mit den Dingern bist du bestens bedient.
Fat Albert sind wirklich nur gut, wenn es staubtrochen ist.
Ich fahre ca. 30 bis 40 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark. Die Reifen haben sich dort bestens geeignet. Auch für Touren sind sie optimal zu gebrauchen.

mfg 

marsepolani


----------



## Edelberti (28. Februar 2011)

Danke Marsepolani  bestimmt kann man sich ja mal verabreden iwo im Bikepark  denn nehm ich noch meine beiden Kumpels mit denn die 3 V.SX ab in meinen Bulli und ab gehts..


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Für alle Wartenden und Interessenten: Wartezimmer Votec : Bikes 2011


----------



## Cube Lova (1. März 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bikeparktauglichkeit des v.sx aus? Ich weiß, dass es ne BP-Freigabe hat aber wie macht es sich den im Park bzw. auf strammen Freeridestrecken? Wie mach sich der Luftdämpfer bei langen ruppigen abfahrten? wie siehts mit Durschlagsschutz bei heftigen Landungen aus? Ist der Rahmen auch längerem anspruchsollen Gebrauch gewachsen, wie schlagen sich die Lager? usw...
Vielen Dank für die Antworten Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir gegen Ende der Saison nen v.sx zu holen. Hauptsächlich für (freeride). Touren aber auch ab und an in Bikepark und die hometrails rocken, deswegen meine Frage


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Mein ausführlicher Testbericht folgt noch aber folgendes kann ich zum Guten geben:

1. Für den Park ist 'S' zu empfehlen. Solltest du von Natur aus größer sein 'M' (das Bike fällt recht kurz aus)
2. Wenn du etwas schwerer bist, dann nimmst du den DT-Dämpfer, von der gabel musst du Dir was passendes suchen z.B. Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 170 oder Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT. Die Performance sollte reichen für den Park.
3. Da die Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT eine DH freigabe von FOX aus hat, sollte der Durchschlagschutz gegeben sein.
4. Das V.XM welches bestimmt keine anderen Lager als das V.SX verbaut hat, hat den Dauertest ich glaube der BIKE mit bravour bestanden.

5. Ruf einfach mal im Votec Shop - Frankfurt unter (069) 60504635 an und sprich mal mit Mike. Der rockt das Teil öfter mal durch den Park und wird dir alles sagen können, was wichtig ist.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Cube Lova (1. März 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Bei den Kompnenten mach ich mir überhaupt keine sorgen, die würden eh nach meinen Belieben mit bereits vorhandenen getauscht, mir ging es primär um den Rahmen. Ich bin rel. klein: 1,70 m. Wird s werden. Da ich fox generell abgeneigt bin ( wegen service und weil ich die Produkte vollkommen überbewertet finde) würde ich gerne den dt Dämpfer nehmen. Meine Frage jetzt wie der sich im Hinterbaus so macht bei ca. 75 kg fahrfertig. Ist der RP 23 deutlich besser im V.SX oder funzt der dt auch gut!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Der DT-Dämpfer fährt sich fast identisch zum FOX. Kein merklicher Unterschied. Der Hinterbau vom SX soll angeblich nicht der Sensibelste sein. Aber das sagen die großen Bike-Tester. Ich persönlich mag es, wenn ich noch spüre auf welchem Untergrund ich mich befinde.


----------



## Cube Lova (1. März 2011)

Jop kann ich so unterschreiben Mag das extreme sofa-feeling auch nicht. Gibts den Rahmen dieses Jahr eig. auch noch einzeln...finde da auf der hp nichts!?


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Rahmenkits gibt es seit 2011 nicht mehr. Kauf dir einen aus dem Outlet von 2010. Ist der gleiche Rahmen, nur billiger und in der hübscheren Lackierung (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Cube Lova (1. März 2011)

Ok, werde mal schauen wie lange die noch drinstehen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. März 2011)

Hi,
könnte mir jemand sagen, welchen hinterbau das 2011er VSX hat?
135x12, X12 oder standard schnellspanner? finde dazu nichts und die hp is down


----------



## Peter-S (3. März 2011)

Das 2010er hatte 135x12 und ich nehme an, dass sich das nicht geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. März 2011)

ok, danke


----------



## Edelberti (3. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs habe mal ne Frage hat iwer hier den NC-17 Kettenstrebenschutz dran? Wollte wissen welche Größe optimal passt. 


*Narrow* für schmale Stahl- und Alustreben.
*Jumbo* für dicke Alustreben.
*DH* für Fullys.
mfg


----------



## akami (3. März 2011)

Für das V.SX reicht der ganz stink normale. Also Narrow.


----------



## Mr.Freako (10. März 2011)

Hi,
ich fahre seit ca. 4 monaten das V.SX ich mußte lediglich nur die schrauben am hauptlager nachziehen und die klipse gegen kabelbinder tauschen weil es mir die züge aufgeschabt hatte. Sonst lief bis heute alles gut... 

Wollte eigentlich mal fragen also eine frage an alle.
Was sind denn die kinderkrankheiten am V.SX??? bei euch ???

LG MR.FREAKO


----------



## Brother (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir jemand der V:SX fahrer sagen was für einen Typ Umwerfer ich benötige? Ist das ein direct mount? Modell 2010 falls da Unterschiede zum 2011 bestehen.

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## waldwilly (10. März 2011)

Ist der dt swiss Dämpfer wirklich so schlecht (bzgl. defekte) und ist das bike eigentlich für den Bikepark freigegeben?


----------



## marsepolani (10. März 2011)

waldwilly schrieb:


> Ist der dt swiss Dämpfer wirklich so schlecht (bzgl. defekte) und ist das bike eigentlich für den Bikepark freigegeben?



Hi,
wenn du fahren kannst, geht es auch ganz gut im Park. Solltest du öfters im Bikepark unterwegs sein, ist es, so finde ich, nicht das richtige Rad.
Im Bikepark fahre ich das VFR und auf ruppigen Touren das VSX.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## kube (10. März 2011)

Laut Papiere ist das V.SX für den Bikepark zugelassen..


----------



## marsepolani (10. März 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Laut Papiere ist das V.SX für den Bikepark zugelassen..



Hi, wo soll dass denn stehen. Du kannst mit jedem MTB in den Bikepark,
da du sowieso immer einen Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben musst ist es den Betreibern egal mit welchen MTB du da fährst.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## kube (10. März 2011)

Das steht in den beigefügten Papieren des V.SX das dieses MTB Parktauglich ist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (11. März 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Das steht in den beigefügten Papieren des V.SX das dieses MTB Parktauglich ist!!!!



HI,

zwischen tauglich und zugelassen besteht ein kleiner Unterschied.

mfg
marsepolani


----------



## kube (11. März 2011)

Anscheinend ja nicht laut deiner Aussage...

Zitat von dir:  Du kannst mit jedem MTB in den Bikepark,
da du sowieso immer einen Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben musst ist es den Betreibern egal mit welchen MTB du da fährst


----------



## visualex (11. März 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nicht laut deiner Aussage...
> 
> Zitat von dir:  Du kannst mit jedem MTB in den Bikepark,
> da du sowieso immer einen Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben musst ist es den Betreibern egal mit welchen MTB du da fährst



Ich glaube, es geht hier darum, ob das V.SX seitens Votec eine Bikeparkfreigabe hat, was der Fall ist. Tauglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich war mit meinem in Winterberg und in Saalbach und hatte verdammt viel Spaß damit. Allerdings rangiert das V.SX bei den tauglichen Bikes am unteren Ende. Sobald man sich eingefahren hat, die Strecken ein bisschen kennt, merkt man, dass nicht mehr der Kopf die Grenze ist sondern das Material. Wenn für einen dann erst der richtige MTB-Spaß anfängt, ist das V.SX nicht das richtige Bike. Aus diesem Grund wird sich bei mir über kurz oder lang noch ein echter Freerider zum Votec gesellen. Nichtsdestotrotz macht das V.SX einiges mit.

gruss
alex


----------



## Joschi3100 (11. März 2011)

waldwilly schrieb:


> Ist der dt swiss Dämpfer wirklich so schlecht (bzgl. defekte) und ist das bike eigentlich für den Bikepark freigegeben?



Hi,

Ich habe den DT Swiss XM 180. Der ist jetzt ein Jahr ohne Probleme im harten Einsatz, kann nur gutes sagen, auch vom Fahrgefühl. Kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## marsepolani (11. März 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nicht laut deiner Aussage...
> 
> Zitat von dir:  Du kannst mit jedem MTB in den Bikepark,
> da du sowieso immer einen Haftungsausschluß unterschreiben musst ist es den Betreibern egal mit welchen MTB du da fährst



hi,

logisch kannst du mit jedem mtb in den Bikepark. Es wird dich dort keiner hindern. Es kommt auf deine Technick an. Wenn du Sprünge ausläßt,
kann man auch in Winterberg mit einem normalen mtb fahren.
Bei Spüngen kommt es halt auch viel auf die Technick an. Landest du immer sauber kann man mit einer 140 Gabel auch Spaß haben.
Aber davon mal ab. Ich bin halt 30- 40 mal im Bikepark im Jahr und bin des öfteren mit dem VSX gefahren und muss sagen es sind Welten zum VFR.
Man sollte wie schon erwähnt immer darüber nachdenken wofür man das Radel haben möchte.

Wünsche euch ein sonniges Wochenende

bis denne


----------



## visualex (11. März 2011)

waldwilly schrieb:


> Ist der dt swiss Dämpfer wirklich so schlecht (bzgl. defekte) und ist das bike eigentlich für den Bikepark freigegeben?



In meinem V.SX (2009) ist auch der XM 180 verbaut. Defekte oder richtige Probleme gab es keine und das bisher ohne einen einzigen Service. Allerdings ärgere ich mich trotzdem nicht den Fox RP23 genommen zu haben. Das Lockout des DT Swiss hat bei mir die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme verbogen. Ohne Lockout wippt der Hinterbau leider ein wenig. Mit dem ProPedal lässt sich das besser einstellen und man muss nicht vor jeder Rampe den Lockout reinmachen.


----------



## waldwilly (11. März 2011)

danke euch 
viel spaß noch beim fahren


----------



## Igetyou (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Das VSX steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste.
Habe ein paar  Frage zu Rad.

Was hat sich bei dem Modellwechsel von 2010 zu 2011 verändert?
Falls sich nichts verändert haben sollte, wann gab es die letzten großen Veränderungen?

Gruß


----------



## Brother (13. März 2011)

Hi V.SX Fahrer, da ich bald meinen Rahmen bekomme, sollte ich immer noch wissen welchen Typ Umwerfer ich benötige. Fahre eine Xt 3fach Kurbel ist es da der XT-M771-D also der für Direct Mount?

Danke für die hilfe...
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. März 2011)

Direct Mount passt. Alternativ den für E-Type und die Platte abschrauben. Dann ist dieser auch Direct Mount.

@Igetyou: Lies dir mal den Thread durch. Hier wurden schon mehrmals alle Änderungen aufgezählt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. März 2011)

Falls jemand ein V.SX sucht...ich hätte eines.

Kaufdatum Juni 2010, nur auf wenigen (leichten) Touren benutzt.
Kplt. Saint-Gruppe, Lyrik, DT Swiss 2200, evt. mit verst. Crank Brothers Joplin Stütze.
Modell 1.2, schwarz/weiss/rot, Größe L (bin 1,84, perfekt).
Neuwertig.

Enduro ist doch nix für mich...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. März 2011)

hallo zusammen,
kann jemand ne Einschätzung abgeben wann ich wohl ein v.sx geliefert bekomme wenn ich jetzt bestelle?
Soll konfiguriert werden und zwar ohne cb laufräder. Mavic oder DTswiss

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## beachowsky (15. März 2011)

zum thema vsx und bikepark, man kommt damit überall runter, nur die frage is wie und mit wieviel spass. ich seh mein vsx als prima trailbike welches auch mal über längere strecken zu bewegen ist ohne gleich einen herzinfarkt zu bekommen. fürn park/downhill hab ich ein eisenpferd, dass bei weitem besser für die härtere gangart geeignet ist. meiner meinung nach gibt es kein ultimatives allround bike, ohne dabei irgendwo abstriche zu machen, auch wenn viele hersteller das propagieren.


----------



## marsepolani (15. März 2011)

beachowsky schrieb:


> zum thema vsx und bikepark, man kommt damit überall runter, nur die frage is wie und mit wieviel spass. ich seh mein vsx als prima trailbike welches auch mal über längere strecken zu bewegen ist ohne gleich einen herzinfarkt zu bekommen. fürn park/downhill hab ich ein eisenpferd, dass bei weitem besser für die härtere gangart geeignet ist. meiner meinung nach gibt es kein ultimatives allround bike, ohne dabei irgendwo abstriche zu machen, auch wenn viele hersteller das propagieren.



HI, bin vollkommen deiner Meinung. Jedes Bike hat halt seinen Einsatzplatz.
Ein Bike für jedes Terrain gibt es leider nicht.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## loslocos (16. März 2011)

Mr.Freako schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich mal fragen also eine frage an alle.
> Was sind denn die kinderkrankheiten am V.SX??? bei euch ???



Meins ist Modelljahr 2009. Bisher hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit meinen VSX. Das einzigste was mich bei Votec stört, ist die Verarbeitung. D.h. meins ist mit der Kindshock versehen. Beim Zusammenbau hab ich sie gleich ordentlich verkratzt, weil der Grat im Rohr nicht entfernt wurde. Vor kurzen habe ich die Gabel ausgebaut und da sind ordentlich Metalspäne am Steuersatz gehangen. Spricht eigentlich nicht für deutsche Wertarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (16. März 2011)

Ausser verkrazte Sattelstütze keine Probleme mit meinem V.SX


----------



## Schiltrac (17. März 2011)

hey!

ich will mir vielleicht auch eines Kaufen. Ich brauche aber ein wenig eure Hilfe bei ein paar Punkten:

1)Antrieb: 

_Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Sram X9, Kurbel: Sram X9, *Kettenblätter: 39/26,* Kette: Sram X9_

Verbaut da Votec einen Bash und ne Kefü oder ist da nichts dabei?
Falls nicht: wie einfach kann ich einen Bash und eine zweifach Kefü nachrüsten?

(sonst wär noch die HS eine Alternative, ist aber im Vergleich zu X9 Kurbel + Umwerfer 600g schwerer)


2) Gabel:

Ich schwanke zwischen der Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 170
und der 2010er Fox Talas (Aktion! -> 200 Euro günstiger als Lyrik)
(wie sieht es übrigens mit Gabelfarben aus? Kann man die Wählen?)

3) Farbe: Ich würde die EX1750 und eben von der Gabelfarbe weiss ich nichts, wie auch von der Kurbelfarbe (X9 gibt es in rot/schwarz, weiss/schwarz, schwarz)
Ich finde die Lackierung vom 1.4 ziemlich hübsch (Black Metallic, Silver / Gold). Wass meint ihr: Passt das zu rot weissen Laufrädern? Ich kann mir das leider im Kopf schlecht vorstellen... gibt es evtl. Bilder?


4) Gewicht: Stimmen die Angaben auf der Votec-Homepage? Weil dort ist immer von 13.xx die Rede. Aber es sind doch viele v.sx (laut testberichten) bei 14.xx. Ich will eigentlich schon unter 14kg bleiben. 
Das V.SX 1.2 wiegt ja 13.7kg mit HS, Lyrik Air und E2000 LRS. Dann würde ich mit X9 Ausstattung und ex1750 (mal abgesehen von den restlichen Parts) auf unter 13Kg kommen. Ist das realistisch?

danke für Antworten 
schiltrac


----------



## akami (17. März 2011)

Moin Schiltrac.

1) Ein Bekannter von mit hat sich auch diese Kombi bestellt. Er hat direkt gefragt, ob man ab Werk einen Bashguard und Kettenführung verbauen kann. Votec meinte diese sei kein Problem. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Saint Bashguard mit NC-17-Stinger-Kettenführung. Einfach bei der Bestellung deinen Wunsch vermerken.

2) Bei der RockShox Gabel weiß ich, dass man zwischen schwarz und weiß wählen kann. Ebenfalls einfach mit in der Bestellung vermerken. Die Foxgabel denke ich mal wird ein Restpostenpaket sein. Da würde ich anrufen und fragen, was da auf Lager ist.
Persönlich würde ich die FOX nehmen, von der Lyric hört man ja, dass sie absacken soll.

3) Die EX1750 gibt es bei Votec nur in weiss mit rot/schwarzen Aufklebern. Alternativ könntest du den E2000 LRS nehmen in rot mit rot/weissen Aufklebern. - Bei Canyon gibt es den EX1750 auch in schwarz mit schwarz/weissen Aufklebern, ob da aber Votec was für Ihre Produktion deichseln kann glaube ich nicht. Kannst mal bei denen anrufen und das eroieren.

4) Die Testberichte sind ja auch von den Modellen der letzten Jahre. Laut Votec stimmen die Gewichte so, wie sie auf der Homepage stehen (Rahmen M mit Pedale).


Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich die FOX nehmen, von der Lyric hört man ja, dass sie absacken soll.



Sorry, aber das ist Schmarrn. Die Fox und die Lyrik haben beide getrennte Low und Highspeed Druckstufen. Damit stellt man das Abtauchen beim Bremsen und das Wegtauchen an Steilstücken ein. 
Die Lyrik ist "kundenfreundlicher", da leichter selbst zu warten. Die Fox ist teuerer im Service und wenn das Talas System defekt ist, musst du sie einschicken. Wenn man auf die Absenkung verzichten kann, würde ich ganz klar die Lyrik nehmen. Von der Performance nehmen sich beide nicht viel.


----------



## Makke (17. März 2011)

@Erroll ..  so isses


----------



## Peter-S (17. März 2011)

.. und das 2-Step geht noch einen Tick besser als bei meiner Talas. Lediglich die Rasterung der Verstellknöpfe funktioniert nur in eine Richtung vernünftig :/
Ansonsten.. Erroll hat gesprochen


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Moin!

Dieses ganze hin und her geht mir auch auf den Zeiger. Hier die aktuellen Infos, die ich gerade erhaschen konnte:

1. Die Crank Brothers Lieferzeit ist von Ende April auf Anfang Mai gerutscht.
2. Shimano ist definitiv im Werk.
3. Formula kommt in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen.
4. SRAM dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.

Ich habe eben meine Bestelleung von CB Iodine auf MAVIC Deemax umgebucht. Scheiß auf die 200 Gramm mehr. Ich hoffe nur, dass es schick aussieht. Ich rechen ja schon mit dem Schlimmsten *zitter*.

Was meint ihr denn wie das V.SX 1.4 mit den silbernen Deemax aussieht?


----------



## Schiltrac (18. März 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten 

@akami: ich denke das Deemax-Silber und das Silber des Votec-Schriftzugs könnten gut harmonieren. Nun ist aber die Frage, ob das Gold passt... Hasst du Parts dran, die auch teilweise golden sind? (The One?)

Zur Gabel: ich denke, dass ich doch eher die 2010er Talas nehmen würde. Schliesslich ist sie doch 200 Euro billiger als die vergleichbare lyrik air dh. 

Aber ich habe noch keine Ahnung wegen den Farben
"Blind" bestellen ist blöd... Es sollte sich nach dem Auswählen die Farbe am Bike anpassen, damit man sich die Farbkombi besser vorstellen kann....

mfg

(PS: Wie lange brauchen die bei Votec normalerweise, um eine E-Mail zu beantworten?)


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

@Schiltrac: Folgende Teile sind gold oder beinhalten gold:

- Bar Plugs: Hope Gripdoctor, gold
- Bremse: Formula The One
- Pedale: Sixpack Icon MG/Titan, schwarz mit goldenen Pins

Also ein wenig gold spiegelt sich im Gesamtkonzept wieder.


Die Emails können etwas länger dauern bis zur Beantwortung. Manchmal verschwinden Sie auch komplett im System. Wer super schnell Antwortet ist Gabriele ( [email protected] ). Hat nie länger als einen Tag gedauert bis zur Antwort oder halt anrufen, dann hast du am schnellsten deine Antwort.

Gute Wahl! Ich persönlich bin ja ein totaler FOX-Fan. Ob überteuert oder nciht, ich finde die Gabeln nur geil. Ich habe auch eines der vorgegebenen Farbdesigns bestellt. Der farbkonfiguarator war mir sehr suspect. wobei ich schon schöne Eigenkreationen gesehen habe.


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. März 2011)

Hallo Andi,

anbei wie versprochen mein V.SX in L. Ich finde, es sieht immer noch recht stimmig aus.
Sind nun rote Race-Face Griffe dran (jetzt schon Kult...), und eben die Crank Br. Joplin.
Und es erscheint die Tage hier im Bikemarkt...
Würd's ja gerne behalten, aber ist wie gesagt ne Nummer zu groß für mein Bike-Profil. 

LG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (18. März 2011)

@akami: Uii dein Bike scheint ein optischer Knaller zu werden 

Danke für den Tipp mit Gabrielle. Anrufen werde ich bei Versenderbikes aus D nie mehr. Ich wollte mal bei Canyon anrufen: Warteschleife + Ferngespräch von CH nach D können schnell mal teuer werden, wie ich ende Monat feststellen musste


----------



## akami (19. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> @akami: Uii dein Bike scheint ein optischer Knaller zu werden
> 
> Danke für den Tipp mit Gabrielle. Anrufen werde ich bei Versenderbikes aus D nie mehr. Ich wollte mal bei Canyon anrufen: Warteschleife + Ferngespräch von CH nach D können schnell mal teuer werden, wie ich ende Monat feststellen musste




- Na hoffen wir mal aber ich denke auch, dass es sich sehen lassen kann. 
- Was möchtest du denn wissen? Ich werde nächste Woche eh noch mal bei Votec anrufen und nach Formula fragen. Wenn du mir deien Fragen schickst, frage cih für dich mit.


Ps: Du hast echt ein sehr schönes FRX *neid*


----------



## Schiltrac (20. März 2011)

@akami: Danke  die Bilder sind jedoch schon älter und nicht auf dem neuesten Stand 

PS: du hast ne PN 

mfg


----------



## singletrailer67 (20. März 2011)

Falls jemand ein gebrauchtes V.SX sucht....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361697/cat/all

LG
Stefan


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. März 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein gebrauchtes V.SX sucht....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/361697/cat/all
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt...ist verkauft.


----------



## Peter-S (26. April 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal das V.SX mit einer 150er Gabel getestet (Einbauhöhe 530mm)? Bin am überlegen, die 36er gegen eine leichtere 32er zu tauschen, denn die 10mm Federweg tun mir glaube ich nicht weh ...


----------



## akami (26. April 2011)

Moin Peter-S!

Das sollte iegentlich passen, da Votec das SX ja auch kurzeitig mit einer FOX 150er Variante angeboten hat, bis diese ausverkauft war. Das Steuerrohr beim SX liegt bei 130mm.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas.

Grüße.


----------



## collectives (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, vllt kann mir jemand helfen:
Kann man eine 30 cm Sattelstütze komplett in einen M Rahmen versenken?

Überleg mir ein V.SX zu kaufen, hab jetzt aber gelesen, dass es keine Framesets mehr gibt? Komiche Entscheidung, naja werd mal anfragen, obs im Einzelfall doch möglich ist.


----------



## akami (2. Mai 2011)

@ collectives:
1. Sollte kein Problem sein.
2. Aus 2011 gibt es definitiv keine Rahmenkits mehr aber vielelciht bekommst du noch einen von 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (2. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist das Sitzrohr bis ca. 330mm ausgerieben. Ist aber auch noch das 08er.


----------



## collectives (3. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts mit Garantie auf die Rahmen aus? Finde dazu nix auf der Homepage.
Wieviel Jahre auf Rahmen, gibts Crash replacement währenddessen und danach, gilt das auch für Zweitbesitzer (höherer Wiederverkaufswert)?


----------



## warpax (3. Mai 2011)

Garantie auf den Rahmen müßten fünf Jahre sein. Von Crash Replacements wüßte ich nichts. Was Wiederverkäufer angeht: gibt es irgendeine Marke, die da insbesondere Crash Replacements zugesteht? (ist eine reine Interessefrage, ich wäre aber wirklich überrascht)


----------



## collectives (4. Mai 2011)

Liteville bieten Garantie (5+5 jahre) und Crash replacement an, auch für Zweitkäufer.
Also dass heißt dann soviel wie, du bekommst Ersatz zu einem reduzierten Preis, wenn es kein Materialdefekt war.
Crash Replacement sollte es eigentlich auch bei Votec geben, will mir bei so einer Investition nur eben sicher sein.


----------



## Tommkill (6. Mai 2011)

@ all

brauche mal nen Tip von den Profis 

Habe vor nen RS Monarch RT3 in mein V.SX zu bauen.
Nun meine Frage

- Welchen Hinterbau hat das V.SX? linear, degressiv oder progressiv?
- Welches Tune brauch ich? Laut Tabelle komme ich auf C
- Benötige ich den HV oder normal? denke mit dem HV kann ich durch Ringe die Endprogression besser abstimmen

Vielen Dank


----------



## Peter-S (6. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt eine Relevation Ti drin und teste das Teil mal morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelberti (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo V.SX'ler ich habe jetzt 40km runter mit dem gestern geholten V.SX ......   könnt ihr mir mal nen gefallen tun und mal am rad  hinten wackeln und mit der anderen Hand den rahmen fest halten und mir  sagen ob euer Hinterbau vorne an der Besfestigung (obere Umlenkung  (vermutlich)) auch ein wenig "gnuckt".....       Ist das evtl. normal nen ganz leichtes Spiel wenn ich sozusagen 'in radlagerspielprüfrichtung' wackel^^....

Hörbar 'gnuckelt'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Peter-S (12. Mai 2011)

.. sorry, da wackelt nichts ..


----------



## kube (12. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist auch alles bombenfest aber gnuckeln hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## LWR (12. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem V.SX ist da Schwingenhauptlager in Ordnung. Bei meinem Kollegen hat dieses Lager ein deutliches Spiel. Die Kunststoffhülsen scheinen minimal zu dünn zu sein. Mit einstellen (axial) geht da garnichts.


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Hier ist übrigens mein 2011er SX:


----------



## Edelberti (12. Mai 2011)

hmm ich muss morgen mal mit votec sprechen..


----------



## kube (12. Mai 2011)

Sehr geile Farbcombi


----------



## Brickowski (12. Mai 2011)

Sind das Nukeproof Pedale an deinem VSX akami? Wenn ja welche Version? Sieht super aus...Farbkombi gefällt!


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Das sind die Sixpack Icon Titan -MG- 2011


----------



## Brickowski (12. Mai 2011)

ah okay! sahen durch das Gold etwas aus wie die nukeproof neutron  
Hast du die Pedale mal gewogen? 
THx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Ja wiegen genau was der Hersteller angibt: 265g das Paar.


----------



## µ_d (13. Mai 2011)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Lager für den Hinterbau brauche (werde mal alle tauscheen in der hoffnung mein knacken loszuwerden)? Würde nämlich ungern ausbauen um nachzuschauen... Da hat man immer so lange kein Rad..
Dank schonmal.
Gruß,
µ_d


----------



## Erroll (13. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ja wiegen genau was der Hersteller angibt: 265g das Paar.



Und was wiegt deine Kiste insgesamt? Btw, schönes Rad!


----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

LAut meiner Personenwaage etwas über 14kg. Fährt noch auf Schläuchen.


----------



## Erroll (13. Mai 2011)

µ_d schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Lager für den Hinterbau brauche


Ich würde mal bei Votec direkt nachfragen. 
@ akami: Steht tubeless an? Geht das so einfach bei den Deetracks?


----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

Das sind doch die Deemax und die sind UST-Ready


----------



## Erroll (13. Mai 2011)

Hoppla. Ich kenne mich bei Mavic aber einfach nicht aus. Man möge es mir verzeihen...
Auf jeden Fall ein edler Aufbau. Ich glaube die Mavic waren auch die bessere Wahl. Optisch fand ich die CB noch nie besonders schön.


----------



## akami (13. Mai 2011)

Jo die Deemax amchen die Sache rund. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die CBs das gleiche aus dem Bike bei sonst gleichem Aufbau gemacht hätten. Außerdem finde cih wie du die Optik, technik und stabilität besser. - Und es gibt nix zu verzeihen, ich vertue mich auch manchmal mit Parts


----------



## bergbiber (15. Mai 2011)

Ich dacht, ich stell noch mei 2010 mal rein. In letzter Zeit zu wenig bewegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Tommkill,

was hast Du heraus bekommen? Würde mich auch interessieren, wie der Monarch in das V.SX passt.





Tommkill schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> brauche mal nen Tip von den Profis
> 
> ...


----------



## OltaBanolta (16. Mai 2011)

Hab mal je frage: fährt jemand von euch das v.sx mit marzzochi Dämpfer? Also mit dem rocco? Würde mich interessieren wie der im Vergleich zum rp23 ist.


----------



## Brother (16. Mai 2011)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Hab mal je frage: fährt jemand von euch das v.sx mit marzzochi Dämpfer? Also mit dem rocco? Würde mich interessieren wie der im Vergleich zum rp23 ist.



Hi ich fahre in meinem 2010er ein Marzocchi Rocco. Ich finde den Dämpfer nicht mal schlecht. Macht das V.SX sehr flauschig zu fahren. Bin aber nicht so fan vom Lockout sondern möchte lieber einen Dämpfer mit Plattform darum wird er ersetzt durch einen RP23. Was noch ist beim Rocco. Das Teil ist ziemlich dick gebaut und passt nur gerade so rein in die Öffnung des Rahmens. Beim Fox Dämpfer hat man wohl bisschen mehr Platz rundum. Aber schlecht ist der Rocco sicher nicht.


----------



## Tommkill (16. Mai 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hi Tommkill,
> 
> was hast Du heraus bekommen? Würde mich auch interessieren, wie der Monarch in das V.SX passt.



@ Peter-S

Also gerade heut hat mich der Votec Techniker angerufen.

Er meinte zum Hinterbau, dass er leicht progressiv ist und zum ende degressiv.

Zum Dämpfer konnte er wenig sagen, ob er passt oder nicht, dass müsste er erst im CAD nachschauen.

Zum Tune meinte er zwischen B und C je nach Gewicht. Ab 80 - 85 Kg würde er C nehmen. Wenn ich es sensibler will, dann B.

Kammer würde er die normale nehmen. Ich hab dann gesagt, ich will eher die HV, denn die kann ich ja mit Ringen anpassen. Er meinte dann, wenn ich das kann, wäre das natürlich besser.


Der Grund warum ich nen anderen will ist, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass der RP23 gegenüber dem XM 180 einfach unsensibler ist. Mir gefällt es, wenn der Dämpfer richtig aktiv ist. Der XM 180 hat aber den Nachteil, dass er nur nen Lockout hat, was mir zu hart ist und er Zug- und Druckstufe gleichzeitig verstellt. Desweiteren will ich nen Plattformdämpfer der nur das Losbrechmoment erhöht und nicht nur die Druckstufe erhöht.


----------



## Peter-S (17. Mai 2011)

Hast Du schon ein gutes Angebot für den gewünschten Dämpfer  ??? Übrigens teile ich deine Ansichten zum Ansprechverhalten, daher auch mein Interesse.


----------



## Tommkill (17. Mai 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hast Du schon ein gutes Angebot für den gewünschten Dämpfer  ??? Übrigens teile ich deine Ansichten zum Ansprechverhalten, daher auch mein Interesse.



ich will eigentlich bei Bike-components kaufen, aber da hat er ne Lieferzeit von über 20 Tage.

Uhh ich dachte schon ich bin der einzigste, dem der Fox zu unsensibel ist   hab sogar Nadellager drin, bringt aber bei dem Dämpfer auch nicht viel. Ich glaube der Tune von Fox passt nicht wirklich zum Bike.
Wurde übrigens schon in zwei Tests erwähnt, dass der Hinterbau zu bockig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

Also mein 09er V.SX mit dem RP23 geht vom Hinterbau her meiner Meinung nach sehr sensibel zu Werke.
Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit recht viel SAG, wodurch er aber trotzdem nicht durchschlägt, sondern im Gegenteil den Federweg perfekt ausnutzt, weil er am Ende eh ziemlich progressiv wird.
Wenn man ihn mit 25%-30% Sag fährt, was ich auch schon ausprobiert hab und eigentlich auch "normal" ist, ist er allerdings manchmal wirklich etwas bockig.
Mein Tipp: einfach mal bisschen Luft ablassen, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## OltaBanolta (17. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Also mein 09er V.SX mit dem RP23 geht vom Hinterbau her meiner Meinung nach sehr sensibel zu Werke.
> Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit recht viel SAG, wodurch er aber trotzdem nicht durchschlägt, sondern im Gegenteil den Federweg perfekt ausnutzt, weil er am Ende eh ziemlich progressiv wird.
> Wenn man ihn mit 25%-30% Sag fährt, was ich auch schon ausprobiert hab und eigentlich auch "normal" ist, ist er allerdings manchmal wirklich etwas bockig.
> Mein Tipp: einfach mal bisschen Luft ablassen, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt.


Genau meine Erfahrung mit dem rp23.! Und deshalb wollt nachfragen, oben gscheide alternativen gibt. Mir sinkt der fox Dämpfer ein bissl zu tief ein. Wen man ihn auf 25% sag aufpumpt wird er mir zu hart.... hätte gern einen Dämpfer, der nicht versinkt, aber trotzdem sensibel geht, wenn ruppig wird - also nicht verhärtet wie jetzt. Gibt so einen? Oder hab ich noch nicht die richtige Einstellung gefunden?


----------



## Tommkill (17. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Also mein 09er V.SX mit dem RP23 geht vom Hinterbau her meiner Meinung nach sehr sensibel zu Werke.
> Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit recht viel SAG, wodurch er aber trotzdem nicht durchschlägt, sondern im Gegenteil den Federweg perfekt ausnutzt, weil er am Ende eh ziemlich progressiv wird.
> Wenn man ihn mit 25%-30% Sag fährt, was ich auch schon ausprobiert hab und eigentlich auch "normal" ist, ist er allerdings manchmal wirklich etwas bockig.
> Mein Tipp: einfach mal bisschen Luft ablassen, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt.



Ich fahre mit 30% Sag 
ich habe halt auf meiner Hausrunde festgestellt, dass er nicht so sensibel auf kleinste Schläge reagiert. Hab dann den DT Swiss XM 180 zum Testen rein und hatte einen AHA Effekt, super sensibel, ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. Er hat auch ne größere Kammer. Musste in den DT nur 100 PSI reinpumpen und in den RP23 180 PSI.
Mir gefällt der DT vom Fahrgefühl einfach besser, nur das Lockout halt nicht.


----------



## Brother (17. Mai 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 30% Sag
> ich habe halt auf meiner Hausrunde festgestellt, dass er nicht so sensibel auf kleinste Schläge reagiert. Hab dann den DT Swiss XM 180 zum Testen rein und hatte einen AHA Effekt, super sensibel, ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. Er hat auch ne größere Kammer. Musste in den DT nur 100 PSI reinpumpen und in den RP23 180 PSI.
> Mir gefällt der DT vom Fahrgefühl einfach besser, nur das Lockout halt nicht.



Ich habe wie weiter oben beschrieben den Marzocchi Rocco LO drin. Ich finde ihn sehr sensibel. Was mich daran eben auch stört ist der Lockout. Vielleicht wäre als Alternative mal noch der DT-Swiss EX200 anzuschauen der sollte eine Plattform haben.


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr den RP23 mit 125-130psi bei 70kg Lebendgewicht und ca. 76kg kampffertig.
SAG dürfte so bei, naja, vielleicht 35-40% liegen, find ich nur auf der Straße etwas störend, aber da kommt dann eh das Propedal rein.


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: einfach mal bisschen Luft ablassen, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt.


Ist bei mir ähnlich. Am Anfang hatte ich ebenfalls etwas zu viel Luft drin. Ich habe den ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck gespielt und bin bei 8 bar Druck mit einem Fahrergewicht von 65-66 Kg gelandet. Ein Versinken habe ich nicht bemerkt und die Federwegsausnutzung ist bei mir so auch optimal. Dementsprechend fühlt es sich auch ziemlich smooth an, trotz RP23.

@Freak: Ich habe eben in deinem Album gesehen, dass der Schaltzug bei dir auch auf der Gabelkrone aufliegt. Scheurt dir das nicht die Krone blank? Ich habe schon diverse Versuche gemacht, aber nichts hat so richtig geholfen. Die 3M Folie von mir ist nach ca. 2-3 Wochen wieder durch und ich muss nachbessern, was langsam wirklich nervt!


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

Die ist schon blank 
Hab ich leider zu spät gemerkt, anschleißend hab ich so nen Rahmenaufkleber drauf gemacht, der hält bis heute noch, dummerweise ist der Zug mit dem breiteren Lenker aber auch weiter nach außen gewandert, deswegen hab ich jetzt halt ein silbernes Stück Krone. 
Muss auch noch mal schaun was ich da mach, gut dass du mich dran erinnerst


----------



## Tommkill (17. Mai 2011)

Brother schrieb:


> Ich habe wie weiter oben beschrieben den Marzocchi Rocco LO drin. Ich finde ihn sehr sensibel. Was mich daran eben auch stört ist der Lockout. Vielleicht wäre als Alternative mal noch der DT-Swiss EX200 anzuschauen der sollte eine Plattform haben.



Ich hab den EX200 nicht so gut in Erinnerung, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Ich will nen Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub nicht 55 mm  und der Monarch soll sogar noch mehr haben. Ich weiß, jetzt sagen einige wieder, dass macht kaum was aus, aber  1mm mehr Hub sind ca. 2,9 mm mehr Federweg :-D

Ich hab mich auf den Monarch eingeschossen, da ich den noch ziemlich anpassen kann. Endprogression durch Ringe in der HV Kammer und Ansprechverhalten durch weniger Druck in der IFP Kammer. Das gute ist, das RS Luft statt Stickstoff nimmt.


@ freak511

Hab grad noch gesehen, das du 09 geschrieben hast. Hast du schon den Fox mit HV Kammer und BV ?


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

Ist soweit ich weiß noch ohne jegliches Gekammere


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ist soweit ich weiß noch ohne jegliches Gekammere



Sorry, aber stimmt so nicht. Es ist bereits der Float mit der großen Kammer und Boost Valve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

Darf ich mich mal als doof outen? Was bedeutet denn auf meinem Dämpfer:

1. Rebound Tune L
2. Velocity Tune M


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

Rebound L bedeutet, dass die Zugstufe die niedrigste Abstimmung hat (l für low)
Bei Velocity muss ich passen.


----------



## Tommkill (17. Mai 2011)

VelocityTune ist die voreingestellte Druckstufe. M=Mittel


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

@erroll: Sicher? Den mit der großen Kammer hab ich wesentlich fetter in Erinnerung...


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

Auf meinem steht high-volume und boost valve. Ich hab auch ein 09er.


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> @erroll: Sicher? Den mit der großen Kammer hab ich wesentlich fetter in Erinnerung...





Erroll schrieb:


> Auf meinem steht high-volume und boost valve. Ich hab auch ein 09er.



tata:


----------



## Tommkill (17. Mai 2011)

der HV sollte einen Außen Ø von 48 mm haben. Habe aber auch gelesen, dass es eine noch größere Kammer geben soll.


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Habe aber auch gelesen, dass es eine noch größere Kammer geben soll.


Gut möglich. Allerdings schenke ich den Aufklebern auf meinem Dämpfer einfach mal Glauben. Es kann aber sehr gut sein, dass es eine extra große Kammer gibt. 
Zum nachmessen bin ich im Moment einfach zu faul.


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

Bei mir steht beides nicht drauf  
Hab vorhin extra nochmal geschaut, konnte aber keine Aufkleber finden. Außerdem ist meiner auch oben nicht so verdickt wie deiner, was auch gegen HV spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2011)

Seltsam. Vielleicht haben sie bei dir einen "normalen" verbaut, weil die HV gerade aus waren.  Keine Ahnung. Komisch fänd ich es aber schon. Du hattest das Rad doch auch nach mir gekauft, oder?


----------



## lukabe (17. Mai 2011)

So, nochmal ein Gegen-Tata 









Also er hat definitiv keinen fetten Bauch und auch keine weiteren Aufkleber. 
Ich hab mein Bike im Dezember 2009 bestellt und Januar 2010 abgeholt, hab auch schon ne 2010er Lyrik dran, weil die 09er aus waren. 
Meine mich zu erinnern dass du deins da schon hattest. Das ist dann allerdings schon seltsam...Naja, ich mein es fährt ja echt gut damit, deswegen will ich mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Erroll (18. Mai 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> So, nochmal ein Gegen-Tata
> Ich hab mein Bike im Dezember 2009 bestellt und Januar 2010 abgeholt.
> Meine mich zu erinnern dass du deins da schon hattest.


Komisch ist das auf jeden Fall. Das Datum meiner Rechnung ist der 13.10.09
Würde mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren, warum du (oder ich) einen anderen Dämpfer drin hast. Evtl mag sich hier ein anderer User mit einem 09 SX mal zu äußern.
Beschweren will ich mich auch auf keinen Fall. Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich absolut zufrieden. Wenn nur diese völlig undurchdachte Zugverlegung nicht wäre....


----------



## lukabe (18. Mai 2011)

Ja die Zugverlegung ist allerdings etwas  undurchdacht... die Schalthülle hinten scheuert sich bei mir durch und die Bremsleitung und die Schalthülle scheuern außerdem an der Gabelkrone.
Aber nun ja, sonst mag ich mein Fahrrad echt


----------



## Tommkill (20. Mai 2011)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal den Monarch RT3 HV in middle bestellt.
Zusätzlich noch das HV Tuning Kit und den Pumpenadapter für die IFP Kammer


----------



## Erroll (20. Mai 2011)

Sei doch so nett und gib dann mal nach ein paar Testfahrten ein kurzes Feedback hier ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (20. Mai 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal den Monarch RT3 HV in middle bestellt.
> Zusätzlich noch das HV Tuning Kit und den Pumpenadapter für die IFP Kammer



Kosten? Danke.


----------



## Tommkill (20. Mai 2011)

@ Erroll

ja klar 

@ gotboost

Dämpfer = 189.-
Pumpenadapter = 8,95
HV Tuning Kit = 14,95

alles bei bike-components

Werde den Dämpfer wieder mit Nadellager fahren


----------



## gotboost (20. Mai 2011)

Merkst du den Unterschied mit Nadellagern? Wo hast du das NL-Kit her? 
Danke.


----------



## Tommkill (20. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Merkst du den Unterschied mit Nadellagern? Wo hast du das NL-Kit her?
> Danke.



ein klein wenig, aber das Problem ist halt der Dämpfer, der zu unsensibel ist, da bringen die Nadellager auch nichts. Die Alu Distanzstücke liefen mir einfach zu stramm in den Buchsen.

Hab sie hier her:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## gotboost (20. Mai 2011)

Anständig teuer mit aus und Einpresswerkzeug!


----------



## gotboost (20. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das ansprechverhalten mit dem Dt Dämpfer ? Da ist ja auch ein anderes System im Dämpferauge verbaut. Nur die 2mm weniger Dämpferhub stören mich. Hab mir deshalb auch überlegt einen gebrauchten Fox rp23 oder monarch zu kaufen und den pushen zu lassen.


----------



## Tommkill (20. Mai 2011)

@ gotboost

hab ich ja hier schon geschrieben, dass das Ansprechverhalten mit dem XM 180 super ist, spricht auf die kleinsten Unebenheiten an. Will halt kein Lockout. Außerdem verstelle ich beim DT gleichzeitig die Zugstufe und Druckstufe

Also das was ich so gelesen habe, ist der Monarch Push ziemlich gut. Entscheident ist halt immer, dass der Dämpfer auf deinen Hinterbau und deinem Gewicht abgestimmt ist.

So wie es aussieht, sind am V.SX verschiedene RP23 mit verschiedenen Tunes verbaut. Denke das deshalb das Ansprechverhalten so verschieden ist.

RP 23 will ich keinen mehr, da die die Lösung mit der Plattform nicht gefällt. Will nen Plattformdämpfer der, ich sag mal einrastet und ab einer gewissen Kraft aufmacht und nicht wie der Fox einfach die Druckstufe erhöht.


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Mai 2011)

Ma ne Frage: Ich wollte heute ne Stinger Kettenführung verbauen. Am Rahmen ist ja dieser silberne Adapter auf ISCG Aufnahme angeschraubt, in dem dann die 3 Gewinde für ISCG sind. Das oberste Gewinde ist genau über der Hauptlagerschraube, und auf genau diese Schraube drückt auch die obere Schraube von der Stinger, da sie wohl für den Rahmen zu lang ist. Habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht oder soll ich einfach ne kürzere Schraube verwenden?


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Mai 2011)

..ist nicht dein Fehler. Brauchst ne kürzere Schraube. War bei mir genauso.


----------



## OltaBanolta (25. Mai 2011)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage: Ich wollte heute ne Stinger Kettenführung verbauen. Am Rahmen ist ja dieser silberne Adapter auf ISCG Aufnahme angeschraubt, in dem dann die 3 Gewinde für ISCG sind. Das oberste Gewinde ist genau über der Hauptlagerschraube, und auf genau diese Schraube drückt auch die obere Schraube von der Stinger, da sie wohl für den Rahmen zu lang ist. Habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht oder soll ich einfach ne kürzere Schraube verwenden?



Also bei mir das selbe. Habe einfach die schraube weggelassen, funktioniert einwandfrei - zwei reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (26. Mai 2011)

Für alle interessierten,

Muddy Mary passt auch als 2.5er ins V.SX







Gruß


----------



## gotboost (26. Mai 2011)

Joschi3100 schrieb:


> Für alle interessierten,
> 
> Muddy Mary passt auch als 2.5er ins V.SX
> 
> ...



Bild von oben möglich? Wollt mal sehn wieviel Platz da ist?


----------



## Peter-S (28. Mai 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal den Monarch RT3 HV in middle bestellt.
> Zusätzlich noch das HV Tuning Kit und den Pumpenadapter für die IFP Kammer



Bin mal auf deinen Report gespannt, war gerade ein paar Tage biken 

Sag mal, was presst Du so an Gewicht auf den Sattel?  Ich liege bei ca. 82 Kg  Wäre interessant wegen der Dämpfer-Voreinstellung...


----------



## Tommkill (29. Mai 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Bin mal auf deinen Report gespannt, war gerade ein paar Tage biken
> 
> Sag mal, was presst Du so an Gewicht auf den Sattel?  Ich liege bei ca. 82 Kg  Wäre interessant wegen der Dämpfer-Voreinstellung...



kommt leider erst anfang Juni   wie per PN geschrieben 86 Kg


----------



## Slartibartfass (29. Mai 2011)

So, neue Stylo 2.2 OCT ist montiert, zusammen mit der Stinger ICSG. Leider schleift die Kette in den kleinsten Gängen an der Basisplatte der Stinger... Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann, hab ich vielleicht was falsch montiernt?


----------



## lukabe (29. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch, ich habs schleifen lassen; hat irgendwann aufgehört bzw. mir ists nicht mehr aufgefallen.
Scheint der Kette auch nix zu machen, meine hält seit Januar 2010 ohne Mucken.
Mit bisschen biegen soll sich das wohl aber auch beheben lassen.


----------



## BierSteige23 (30. Mai 2011)

Das schleifen habe/hatte ich auch (muss das nächste mal wieder drauf achten). Du kanns auch n kleines Stück Panzertape an die stelle kleben. Das reduziert das Geräusch...


----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Oder selbstklebendes Fleece. Das ist auch super


----------



## Slartibartfass (30. Mai 2011)

Ist das euer Ernst? Fahrt ihr alle mit schleifender Kette? (Also das soll keine negative Wertung sein, es erstaunt mich aber....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (30. Mai 2011)

Wieso wir alle?

Bei Biersteige schein es durchgeschliffen zu sein und von mir war das Fleece nur eine Ergänzung zum Panzertape. Kette läuft schleiffrei


----------



## Slartibartfass (30. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist es halt nicht ein leichtes Schleifen, die Kette schleift in den drei kleinsten Gängen. Ich glaube nicht dass sich das Abschleift bis es still ist...

Wäre eine Stinger mit Tretlagerklemmung eine Lösung, um weiter nach innen zu kommen?


----------



## Erroll (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Stinger über das Tretlager geklemmt, da keine ISCG Aufnahme. Auch bei mir hat es minimal geschliffen. Also habe ich mit einer Feile die Stinger etwas "bearbeitet". Jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen, sagt mal lässt sich bei euren vsx das hinterrad auch hin und her drücken. bei kurvenfahrten kann es dann auch mal vorkommen, dass der reifen am rahmen schleift. hab die DT swiss EX 1750 felgen drin.


----------



## Erroll (3. Juni 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> sagt mal lässt sich bei euren vsx das hinterrad auch hin und her drücken. bei kurvenfahrten kann es dann auch mal vorkommen, dass der reifen am rahmen schleift....



Bei mir ist alles fest. Da schleift und walkt nichts. Mit roher Gewalt könnte ich das Hinterrad etwas bewegen. Dies liegt aber im normalen Bereich (außerdem ist bei mir noch keine Steckachse verbaut).


----------



## visualex (3. Juni 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, sagt mal lässt sich bei euren vsx das hinterrad auch hin und her drücken. bei kurvenfahrten kann es dann auch mal vorkommen, dass der reifen am rahmen schleift. hab die DT swiss EX 1750 felgen drin.



Ja, ist bei mir ähnlich. An den Innenseiten der Streben ist auch schon fingernagelgross der Lack ab. Hab die selbe Felge wie du und den 2.4er Fat Albert drauf. Schön ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (5. Juni 2011)

Alles fest bei mir....


----------



## Slartibartfass (5. Juni 2011)

Mein hinterrad wackelt auch... Konnte aber noch nicht lokalisieren wo es herkommt. Der Hinterbau is fest. Hab die Crossline drauf, kann man da das Lagerspiel vllt irgendwie einstellen?


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Kann man, google hilft, speziell nach Mavic suchen...


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Suche ein solides Enduro für meine Freundin. 
Hat das V.SX eine Bikeparkfreigabe? 
Und wie ist das mit der Rahmengröße? Meine Freundin hat ne Schrittlänge von 71cm. Die meisten Rahmen in S sind schon zu groß. Hat einer mit der gleichen Schrittlänge mal den Rahmen getestet?


----------



## Erroll (6. Juni 2011)

Bikeparkfreigabe hat das Rad. Mit der Schrittlänge kann ich leider nicht dienen. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm und fahre den S Rahmen. Bei mir ist noch gut Platz zum Oberrohr. Ruf doch mal bei Votec an und frag bei denen direkt nach. Die können euch da bestimmt helfen. Oder fahr mit ihr in den nächsen Votec Store und probiert es aus.


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube am einfachsten wird Probesitzen sein. Votec ist nur knapp 70km von hier entfernt. 
Das kann man ja gut mal mit ner Motorradtour verbinden. Aber wenn du schon bei guten 6cm mehr Schrittlänge ein S fährst, könnte es mal wieder knapp werden.


----------



## Erroll (6. Juni 2011)

Wie groß ist denn deine Freundin? Wie gesagt, bei mir is noch gut viel Platz und ich mag kleine, wendige Rahmen. Probesitzen ist bei eurem Problem aber das A und O.


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Sie ist 1,67m
Haben schon diverse Rahmen durch. Nirgends ist genügend Platz


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> @ gotboost
> 
> hab ich ja hier schon geschrieben, dass das Ansprechverhalten mit dem XM 180 super ist, spricht auf die kleinsten Unebenheiten an. Will halt kein Lockout. Außerdem verstelle ich beim DT gleichzeitig die Zugstufe und Druckstufe
> 
> ...



Wieso?

Der RP23 hat doch ein 3-Stufiges Floodgate/Platform/LockOut.

Benutze die zweite Stufe und dann hab ich n Hardtail das bei gewissen Schlägen brav aufmacht

Natürlich kann es sein das der Hinterbau nicht ganz so sensibel arbeitet wie in völlig offenem Zustand.

Das was du dir vorstellst gibt es wahrscheinlich garnicht,sprich bretthart und bei Schlägen völlig offen.

Btw. viel wichtiger beim LockOut finde ich die Geo-Verstellung da der Sag auf 0% gebracht wird und ich mir so ganz elegant das Gabelabsenken spare,Thema U-Turn.


----------



## Tommkill (7. Juni 2011)

@ Grinsekatz



> Der RP23 hat doch ein 3-Stufiges Floodgate/Platform/LockOut.


Das ist für mich nur ne Erhöhung der Druckstufe, richtig fest ist er bei mir nicht mal in der 3. Stufe.



> Das was du dir vorstellst gibt es wahrscheinlich garnicht,sprich bretthart und bei Schlägen völlig offen.


Bretthart muss es ja nicht sein aber der RS Pearl 3.3 hatte das so mit dem Floodgate, genauso wie die RS Gabeln das haben. Einfach ne einstellbare Losbrechschwelle. Klar kann man die Druckstufe so zu machen, dass die Schwelle auch so hoch ist, aber so ist dann die Druckstufe auf dem kompletten Federweg.
Wie das die neuen RS Dämpfer haben, weiß ich gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (13. Juni 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal den Monarch RT3 HV in middle bestellt.
> Zusätzlich noch das HV Tuning Kit und den Pumpenadapter für die IFP Kammer



Fahrbericht ?!! Bilder?

Du hast oben geschrieben der Monarch hätte sogar mehr hub als 57mm?


----------



## Tommkill (13. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Fahrbericht ?!! Bilder?
> 
> Du hast oben geschrieben der Monarch hätte sogar mehr hub als 57mm?



Musste ihn zurück senden, da die Zugstufenverstellung keine Wirkung zeigte und die Zugstufe sehr langsam war. Es scheint so als ob der Zugstufenkolben klemmt, da auch nur 9 anstatt 11 klicks möglich waren.

Jetzt ist er schon über ne Woche bei Bike-Components und die haben ihn noch nicht geprüft :-(


----------



## gotboost (13. Juni 2011)

So`n Mist...


----------



## gotboost (13. Juni 2011)

Kann wer bitte mal die Luft komplett aus dem Dämpfer lassen und dass Rad komplett einfedern? dann ein photo machen von der nichtantriebsseite? Vielen Dank!


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn keiner schneller ist, dann morgen nach der Arbeit.


----------



## gotboost (14. Juni 2011)

Danke, sehr nett!!


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2011)

Moin gotboost!

Sorry aber da ich momentan Handy und Kamera los bin, musste die Webcam herhalten. Ist nicht ganz durchgefedert aber ich hoffe es hilft:


----------



## Schiltrac (14. Juni 2011)

Es lebe der Kabelbinder 

Ist der Reverb-Schlauch nur mit Kabelbindern an die anderen Kabeln befestigt so von Votec gekommen? 

Tipp: Kleb dier diese (http://www.profirad.de/kabelfuehrung-hydroguide-bcb94-p-13210.html?language=de) unter das Oberrohr (zw. Schalt- und Bremszug sollte genug Platz sein)

Das Schaltkabel wird auch ziemlich kriminell nach aussen abgeknickt, wird das noch gefixt? 

Und noch was: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wann jetzt das ProPedal drinn ist und wann draussen. Ich habe beim Fahren auf der Strasse überhaupt keinen Unterschied festgestellt, war auch im Wiegetritt praktisch immer wippfrei. Also ist es jetzt auf deinem Bild ausgeschaltet?

mfg


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Die kompletten Brems- und Schaltzüge werden demnächst demontiert und komplett neu gemacht, d.h. neue Züge und neue Verlegung aber bis jetzt wollte ich das Ding erstmal fahren und nicht nur basteln. Die Verlegung von Votec ist echt eine Zumutung. Sobald ich es gefixt habe, gibt es Fotos.

Auf dem Foto ist das ProPedal deaktiviert. Kleine Hilfe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschi3100 (14. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Bild von oben möglich? Wollt mal sehn wieviel Platz da ist?




Auf beiden Seiten sind jeweils 3-4 mm Platz auf den Fotos ist das schlecht zu erkennen, daher stelle ich die nicht rein.
Also der Reifen passt gut rein, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es Probleme mit dem Original Schutzblech gibt bei der Reifengröße.

Wenn ich nen ordentlichen Schlag in der Felge hab ist die Weiterfahrt passe 

Vorne ist in der Lyrik noch reichlich Platz ca 9 mm

VG

Joschi


----------



## gotboost (15. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die kompletten Brems- und Schaltzüge werden demnächst demontiert und komplett neu gemacht, d.h. neue Züge und neue Verlegung aber bis jetzt wollte ich das Ding erstmal fahren und nicht nur basteln. Die Verlegung von Votec ist echt eine Zumutung. Sobald ich es gefixt habe, gibt es Fotos.
> 
> Auf dem Foto ist das ProPedal deaktiviert. Kleine Hilfe:



Wie, wo lang soll die Verlegung gehen?


----------



## akami (15. Juni 2011)

Die Zugverlegung soll komplett neu gestaltet werden. Bin schon am tüfteln, wie ich das alles am geschicktesten umsetze. LAsst euch übberraschen


----------



## Schiltrac (16. Juni 2011)

Bohr einfach ein paar Löcher im Steuerrohrbereich und am anderen Ende vom Oberrohr und dann rein da mit dem Zügen!


----------



## gotboost (20. Juni 2011)

So...wie sieht's aus mit dem Monarch, bin echt heiß auf den Bericht. 
Was macht die Kabelführubgsfront? Brauch da Anregungen!


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro-Bike und habe mich mal ein wenig näher mit dem V.SX beschäftigt; sprich, ich war bei Votec in Stuttgart und habe diesen Thread seid Januar '11 komplett durchgelesen.
Trotzdem bleiben noch Zweifel und Fragen.
Ich habe hier dei Diskussion um den "unsensiblen" Hinterbau sehr intensiv gelesen. Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Im Grunde genommen ist der Votec-Hinterbau doch genau so, wie der Fusion Hinterbau. Oder nicht?! Und der wird/wurde ja echt über den grünen Klee gelobt. Super sensibel, fühlt sich nach mehr an und braucht keine PLattform/lockout oder sonstigen Quatsch! Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock auf Lockout rein, Lockout raus, Lockaut rein .....! Leider hat Fusion Proleme mit brechenden Hinterbauten (bitte jetzt nicht weiter diskutieren). Also habe ich mir gedacht, greife ich nach 3 Votec-Bikes (die guten alten noch) wieder auf ein Votec zurück. Aber warum wird der Hinterbau dann als unsensibel tituliert?
Ansonsten finde ich das ganze nämlich schon sehr gut; eigene Farbgebung, Baukastensystem, Sitzposition etc.!
Ich frage deswegen, weil als Alternative noch das Noton von YT zur Debatte steht.  Das widerum hat/braucht aber Lockout oder Plattform.
Könnt ihr mir mal ehrlich beschreiben, wie der Hintebau nun wirklich ist?! Vielleicht ist ja jemand schon YT und SX im Vergleich gefahren und kann mir sogar einen Vergleich geben.
Irgendwie tendiere ich nämlcih schon zum Votec.
Dank euch schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (20. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> So...wie sieht's aus mit dem Monarch, bin echt heiß auf den Bericht.



Der ist jetzt bei RS


----------



## Tommkill (20. Juni 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Aber warum wird der Hinterbau dann als unsensibel tituliert?



Nicht der Hinterbau, sondern der Fox Dämpfer. Mit dem DTSwiss Dämpfer spricht der Hinterbau super an.
Auserdem ist das eine Geschmackssache, ich will den Hinterbau super sensibel, andere wollen ihn straff.


----------



## lukabe (20. Juni 2011)

Der foxdämpfer braucht relativ wenig Luft um richtig sensibel zu funktionieren. 
Ich fahr schätzungsweise 40% SAG und sitze beim hoch fahren schon recht tief im Hinterbau, wenn ich aber dann beim runter fahren stehe, passt das ganze wieder und durchschlagen ist bei der starken endprogression auch kein Thema.
Wer also kein Problem mit viel SAG beim hochfahren hat(propedal hilft auch) der bekommt auch mit dem foxxdämpfer einen echt super funktionierenden Hinterbau.
Wenn man ihn mit 'korrektem' sag fährt,dann hat man eben ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk.


----------



## Tommkill (20. Juni 2011)

@ freak511

ich glaube das liegt auch daran, weil der Hinterbau in dem Bereich schon wieder degressiv wird. (nur Vermutung)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/Kinematik_Enduro.jpg


----------



## gotboost (20. Juni 2011)

Wo hast den das her?


----------



## Tommkill (20. Juni 2011)

aus dem Test:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440712


----------



## OltaBanolta (20. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht das V.SX ein etwas straffer abgestimmtes Fahrwerk. Bin jetzt eine Zeit lang mit recht viel Sag gefahren (ca. 40%): war bergauf extrem angenehm, jedoch versank es öfters mal wenn man zB. eine Muld durchfahren hat.

Habs jetzt straffer eingestellt (weil ich schon bei kleineren Sachen 100% FW ausgenützt habe) und es fühlt sich bei schnellen Abfahrten viel besser an. Bergauf natürlich etwas unbequemer, dafür halt bergab wesentlich berechenbarer. Der Dämpfer kommt in technischen Passagen wesentlich besser wieder "heraus" - kein Versinken mehr sondern bei jedem Schlag ein voll ausnützbarer FW.


----------



## trailjoeflow (21. Juni 2011)

Hi ich bin am überlegen mir ein votec zu kaufen. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr die 170 mm rock shox lyrik im uphill bewertet, da man hier ja nur die Variante ohne 2step Absenkung wählen kann. Schonmal danke für die antworten und grüße an alle.


----------



## Tommkill (21. Juni 2011)

Mir fehlt die Absenkung hier an der schwäbischen Alb nicht. Hatte sie an meinem vorigen Bike auch kaum benutzt. Druckstufe zu und rauf 
Desweiteren ist sie auch leichter als ne 2 step


----------



## Erroll (21. Juni 2011)

Im Gebirge finde ich eine Absenkung sehr nützlich. Mir kommt an steilen Rampen doch ganz gerne mal das Vorderrad hoch. Wirklich benötigen tut man sie nicht. Allerdings bin ich trotzdem gelegentlich ganz froh, die Möglichkeit zu haben. Das macht manche Sachen bergauf einfach fahrbarer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (21. Juni 2011)

Ich für mich finde die absenkung der talas auf 130mm auf einigen von meinen lieblingstrails sehr nützlich da es bis zum eigentlichen downhill meist auf einem grat-trail ziemlich technisch rauf und runter geht...auf 100mm senk ich aber eher selten ab.


----------



## trailjoeflow (21. Juni 2011)

Werde damit auch eher mal den Berg hoch fahren gibt eher weniger bikeparks in der nähe. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Joschi3100 (21. Juni 2011)

trailjoeflow schrieb:


> Hi ich bin am überlegen mir ein votec zu kaufen. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr die 170 mm rock shox lyrik im uphill bewertet, da man hier ja nur die Variante ohne 2step Absenkung wählen kann. Schonmal danke für die antworten und grüße an alle.



Hey,

die 170 Lyrik ohne Absenkung ist im Uphill super. Hab noch keine Steigung gehabt wo es Probleme gab. Kannst die ja sogar über die Progression in den Lock out bringen, aber selbst das nutze ich nie.

Kannst ohne Bedenken zugreifen ist eine geile Gabel.

VG Joschi


----------



## trailjoeflow (21. Juni 2011)

Jo glaub ich, fahr z. Z. Ne rock shox reba race sl 120mm auf ner cc Mühle und bin damit auch schon sehr zufrieden, hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Juni 2011)

Keine Gabel mehr ohne Absenkung!  Von der 2-Step bin ich total begeistert (Habe auch eine Fox mit zweistufiger Absenkung), da der Verstellbereich in einem Rutsch passt.
Es gibt Passagen, die kommst Du mit einer 160er / 170er hier ohne Absenkung wohl kaum rauf


----------



## Peter-S (21. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen Modell 2010 parat, bevor ich in die Garage muss :/

oben - Durchmesser:                 Bohrung:

unten - Durchmesser:                 Bohrung: 

Danke!


----------



## trailjoeflow (21. Juni 2011)

Leute ihr macht mir die Entscheidung echt nicht leicht, die Tendenz geht schon eher zu ner absenkbaren Gabel, wobei ich da eben gerne die lyrik 2step haben möchte, da ich mit rock shox bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, votec verbaut die wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf Sonderwunsch, oder? 

Grüße


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juni 2011)

also, ich muß ehrlich zugeben, dass ich die absenkung mehr nutze, als meine schaltung. mag daran liegen, dass ich das ganze vom lenker aus machen kann. ich werde mir zumindest nie wieder eine gabel ohne verstellung vom lenker aus kaufen. nicht mal so "not-lösungen" wie u-turn.
ich fahre mit 180/178mm und 16 kg stinky über die schw. alb! und ohne verstellung................. im leben nicht. es sei denn, man steht auf-sich-quälen.
aber du kannst die gabel ja verkaufen und dir ne andere vorne rein setzen.


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juni 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen Modell 2010 parat, bevor ich in die Garage muss :/
> 
> oben - Durchmesser:                 Bohrung:
> 
> ...



.. hat keiner die Maße..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. Juni 2011)

Sollte Votec nicht die Maße parrat haben?


----------



## Brother (22. Juni 2011)

also bei mir waren es 21.8xM8 oben und 21,8xM6 unten...

Gruss


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juni 2011)

Geht doch...  hatte auch irgendwas um die 22mm im Kopf... Danke.


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe mein V.SX 1.2 in Größe L.
Lyrik mit kplt. Saint und 2200er DT-LRS.

Kaum gefahren, im Grunde neuwertig (z.B. noch kein Verschleiss an den Bremsen)...aber Beule im Rahmen und ein paar Kratzer vom Transport.
Deswegen halber NP.

LG
Stefan


----------



## Peter-S (24. Juni 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen Modell 2010 parat, bevor ich in die Garage muss :/
> 
> oben - Durchmesser:                 Bohrung:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte parallel bei Vortec angeklopft und nun diese Antwort bekommen:

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das Interesse an unseren VOTEC-Produkten.  

Die Maße sind 22,2 x M8 oben und 22,2 x M6 unten.

@Brother: hast Du selbst gemessen? Welches Baujahr ist dein V.SX?


----------



## Tommkill (24. Juni 2011)

22,2 stimmt, hab ich auch gemessen BJ 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (24. Juni 2011)

@Tommkill: was macht der Dämpfer  ?


----------



## Tommkill (24. Juni 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> @Tommkill: was macht der Dämpfer  ?



frag mal RS 

bin ja auch gespannt, gibt sogar ein shim kit, mit dem man ihn selber noch anpassen kann


----------



## Peter-S (24. Juni 2011)

.. Du machst es aber spannend...  
Ich will eigentlich einen RS M HV mit HV Tune B (100 Kg Einsatzgewicht) bestellen. Nachdem ich mit die Verlaufskurve des Hinterbaus angesehen habe und deine sowie div. andere Infos zum Dämpfer, denke ich, dass ich damit richtig liege. Bin heute wieder total frustiert mit dem RP23 rumgeeiert. Hängt durch und da wo er schaffen soll läuft er durch den Federweg grrrr..... Uphill sackt er in den Dämpfer. Immerhin funktierniert die Plattform ein wenig :/

Alle Hoffnungen ruhen nun auf dem RS M-HV ...!!!


----------



## Dipstick (1. Juli 2011)

Ist bestimmt ein repost, aber nachdem ich 40 Seiten durchwühlt und nyx gefunden habe, traue ich mich zu fragen: .... 


Wieviel wiegt der 2010er V.SX in M? 

Mag mir nämlich eins aufbauen


----------



## akami (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne wiegt das Ding mit Steuersatz 2620 Gramm.


----------



## Dipstick (1. Juli 2011)

Ah, danke sehr .... war grad in der Bibliothek und in der Bike Ausgabe von 9.2010 steht *Rahmengewicht* ohne Dämpfer incl. Steckachse mit *2948g* drin (schätze mal Größe M, nachdem M getestet wurde).

Jetzt ist nur die Frage was stimmt


----------



## Schiltrac (3. Juli 2011)

Hey!
Nachdem ich nach langer Verletzungspause das OK vom Arzt bekommen habe darf ich nun endlich wieder aufs Bike und konnt die ersten richtigen Runden mit dem SX drehen.



Nun habe ich die ersten Testfahrten gemacht und dabei gemerkt, dass nach einer ruppigen Abfahrt der Antriebsstrang etwas zäh läuft.
Ich dachte zuerst bei der HS klemmt etwas, habe aber dann herausgefunden, dass die Kette beim unteren Umlenkröllchen des Schaltwerks zwischen Röllchen und Käfig war und nicht auf dem Röllchen.
Das passiert nach jeder Abfahrt im Gelände!

Antrieb: HS, 12-36 Sram X9 Kassette, X9 Long cage Schaltwerk

Hat jemand eine Idee? Darf doch nicht sein, oder?
(ich habe am CC-Bike ein 08er X9 Schaltwerk und so etwas ist noch nie passiert)
mfg


----------



## warpax (3. Juli 2011)

Hm, keine Ahnung. Ich hab auch zwei Räder mit X9-Schaltwerk (medium cage), eins davon ein V.SX, aber sowas ist mir bislang nicht passiert. Vielleicht ein Montagsmodell aus dem Hause SRAM?


----------



## gotboost (3. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Kettenglieder entfernen hilft.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (3. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch nen neues Bike zulegen und bin vor ein paar Tagen auf das Votec V.SX gestoßen. Naja, was soll ich sagen...seit dem ich es gesehen habe, ist eigentlich alles andere ausm rennen 
Gerade das man es sich selbst zusammenstellen kann, finde ich supergeil.
In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich durch diesen und durch den "Wartezimmer Votec 2011" Fred gefräst (jaaa, das war ganzschön arbeit  ).
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das so gut wie keiner die Crank Brothers Iodin AM LFR bestellt (oder auch tatsächlich genommen) hat!

Nun meine Frage: Warum? Haben sie mehr Nach - als Vorteile oder wieso ist das so? 

Ich persönlich find die optisch den absoluten Knaller und würde mir mein V.SX gerne mit denen bestellen!

Verwirrten Gruß
Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (3. Juli 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das so gut wie keiner die Crank Brothers Iodin AM LFR bestellt (oder auch tatsächlich genommen) hat!
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Warum? Haben sie mehr Nach - als Vorteile oder wieso ist das so?



Das dürfte zuallererst damit zusammenhängen, daß sie  für diverse Einträge im Wartezimmer-Thread verantwortlich waren - sprich: sie waren nicht lieferbar. Keine Ahnung, wie das jetzt ist. Außerdem sind sie besonders eingespeicht, was das Ersetzen kaputter Speichen erschwert. Ich meine, auch mal gelesen zu haben, daß sie recht weich seien, da bin ich mir aber nciht sicher.


----------



## Slartibartfass (3. Juli 2011)

Und mir persönlich wären sie auch zu teuer....


----------



## maverick404 (3. Juli 2011)

ich hab sie und finde sie toll


----------



## dave.312 (3. Juli 2011)

*


----------



## T0niM0ntana (5. Juli 2011)

Das mit den langen Lieferzeiten hab ich gelesen und das waer mir sogar egal.
Aber was ist mal mit ner Ersatzspeiche? Woher bekommt man die?
Hab im Netz bisher noch nix gefunden!


----------



## gotboost (5. Juli 2011)

Mein Hinterbau hat spiel, gab doch mal eine Anleitung wie man den spielfrei einstellt!? 
Hat die wer zu Had?
Danke


----------



## Bloodhound5 (5. Juli 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Das mit den langen Lieferzeiten hab ich gelesen und das waer mir sogar egal.
> Aber was ist mal mit ner Ersatzspeiche? Woher bekommt man die?
> Hab im Netz bisher noch nix gefunden!



sollte jeder Händler, der Crank Brothers führt, vorrätig haben oder zumindest Bestellen können.


----------



## astraljunkie (5. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau hat spiel, gab doch mal eine Anleitung wie man den spielfrei einstellt!?
> Hat die wer zu Had?
> Danke



1426 ?


----------



## Tommkill (6. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mal bescheid geben, dass mein Monarch RT3 von der Reparatur zurück gekommen ist.
Hab ihn erst mal eingebaut und bin bei mir ein paar Treppenstufen gefahren. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass er ziemlich straff abgestimmt ist. Die HV Kammer muss ich auch ein wenig verkleinern da ich schon ziemlich viel Federweg ausnutze, aber das sehe ich erst auf meiner Hausstrecke. 
Denke aber, dass ich ihn auf Tune A shimme. Zugstufe shimme ich dann auch gleich um, da ich sie fast offen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (6. Juli 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal bescheid geben, dass mein Monarch RT3 von der Reparatur zurück gekommen ist.
> Hab ihn erst mal eingebaut und bin bei mir ein paar Treppenstufen gefahren. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass er ziemlich straff abgestimmt ist. Die HV Kammer muss ich auch ein wenig verkleinern da ich schon ziemlich viel Federweg ausnutze, aber das sehe ich erst auf meiner Hausstrecke.
> Denke aber, dass ich ihn auf Tune A shimme. Zugstufe shimme ich dann auch gleich um, da ich sie fast offen habe.



Danke  für die erste "Einschätzung". Ich hätte nach den Unterlagen gleich Tune B bestellt ... ich bin mal auf das Testergebnis nach der Hausrunde gespannt und hoffe, dass dann alle Zweifel bei mir ausgeräumt sind


----------



## Tommkill (6. Juli 2011)

man hatte mir gesagt, wenn ich ihn richtig sensibel will, soll ich A nehmen, da man den Dämpfer mit dem Flootgate Hebel straffer machen kann.
Die Einstellungen funktionieren übrigens sehr gut.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist ziemlich einfach das shimpack zu ändern


----------



## Peter-S (6. Juli 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> man hatte mir gesagt, wenn ich ihn richtig sensibel will, soll ich A nehmen, da man den Dämpfer mit dem Flootgate Hebel straffer machen kann.
> Die Einstellungen funktionieren übrigens sehr gut.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, es ist ziemlich einfach das shimpack zu ändern



Eine Bitte: kannst Du mal den Dämpfer eingebaut knipsen? Ist sicher auch für andere Interessant zu sehen, wie viel Spielraum da im Rahmen ist.


----------



## Tommkill (6. Juli 2011)

@ Peter_S

sind bei mir unter persönliche Alben. Hoffe es ist ok, hat schon gedämmert.


----------



## Fastracing (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hat von euch einer das V.SX in der Farbe Lemon Green und könnte es hier mal zur Schau stellen ? Ich möchte mir, nachdem mein Specialized Bike geklaut wurde, gerne eines zusammenstellen und habe heftig mit der Farbwahl zu kämpfen ... denke wenn ich dieses Grün mal gesehen habe, könnte ich mich leichter entscheiden.

cheers


----------



## maverick404 (7. Juli 2011)

ist es normal das die leitungen (schaltung & bremse) hinten ständig eingeklemmt werden?
die bremsleitung hab ich mittlerweile an dem "schutzblech" mit kabelbinder befestigt, aber die leitung von der schaltung sieht mittlerweile schon recht ramponiert aus 

hat da jemand eine idee?
bzw mach ich etwas falsch?

mfg mave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (7. Juli 2011)

DIe Leitungsführung ist ein Graus, da hast du Recht, aber eingeklemmt wird da nix. Habe bei mir mit so Anti-Scheuer-Aufklebern dafür gesorgt dass weder Rahmen noch Leitung durchgeschubbert werden, dann hält sich der Ärger in Grenzen.

edit: Was für Reifen fahrt ihr so auf dem SX? Ich hab jetzt Maxxis Highroller drauf in der Faltversion und find die echt klasse.


----------



## Erroll (7. Juli 2011)

Highroller als Vorderreifen ist ein guter allrounder. Bin ich letztes Jahr auch am Vorderrad in der 42a Mischung gefahren. Am Hinterrad kostet der Highroller allerdings ganz schön Körner. Meine absolute Lieblings-Kombi ist VR Minion und Hr Ardent. Jeweils in 2.5 oder 2.4


----------



## Slartibartfass (7. Juli 2011)

Als Faltversion oder als Drahtreifen? Die Drahtreifen sind ganzschön fett.... Leider gibts den Highroller nich breiter als 2.35 als Falt.... Am Albert hat mich vor allem die Instabilität auf Querfugen gestört (also wenn man schräg über eine Kante gefahren ist hat es sich immer angefühlt als würde das Rad seitlich wegknicken), und die Performance im Schlamm...


----------



## Erroll (7. Juli 2011)

Den Highroller bin ich damals als Drahtversion gefahren. Gabs bei crc noch in der 1 ply Version. Die 1,25 kg Dh Schlappen hänge ich mir nicht ans Bike. 2.35er Maxxis sind mir zu schmal fürs Enduro. Mit dem 2.5er Minion und dem 2.4er Ardent (beide Faltversion mit Exo) bin ich wie gesagt höchst zufrieden. Den Fat Albert bin ich nie gefahren. Ich kenn nur den alten und der war ne Katastrophe am Vr. 
 Edit: Wobei hier noch dazu gesagt werden muss, dass die von mir genannte Kombi nicht wirklich gut im Schlamm funktioniert. Ab und zu geht es schon, aber im Herbst oder gar Winter würde ich was anderes fahren.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat von euch einer das V.SX in der Farbe Lemon Green und könnte es hier mal zur Schau stellen ? Ich möchte mir, nachdem mein Specialized Bike geklaut wurde, gerne eines zusammenstellen und habe heftig mit der Farbwahl zu kämpfen ... denke wenn ich dieses Grün mal gesehen habe, könnte ich mich leichter entscheiden.
> 
> cheers



Jo, auch ich würde gerne mal ein votec komplett in der farbe grün und/oder orange sehen. wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, ob es ein v.sx ist. nur mal, um einen eindruck gewinnen zu können.
teilweise sind die farben ja an diversen bikes zu sehen (s. aktuelle "freeride"). aber im ganzen wäre es ja 3x interessanter. denn die von votec vorgegebenen rahmenlackierungen sind ja zum abgewöhnen und in meinen augen ein grund, diese bikes nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Tommkill (10. Juli 2011)

kleiner Fahrbericht vom RS Monarch RT3

Also ehrlich gesagt, bin ich ganz schön überrascht. Wie mir von einem Händler gesagt wurde, täuscht der Parkplatztest mit dem Dämpfer. Mir ist er zwar immer noch zu straff, aber er bügelt alles super weg und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Bin echt begeistert. Das Gefühl, dass ich beim RP23 hatte, dass er hölzern wirkt, hatte ich beim Monarch überhaupt nicht. Auf dem Trail spielt er voll seine Stärken aus.
Wippen wird mit dem B Tune sehr gut unterdrückt, mit dem Nachteil, dass natürlich die Sensibilität darunter leidet, aber das Problem hat wohl fast jeder Dämpfer. Der Trend geht halt darin mehr Druckstufe zu geben um das Wippen zu unterdrücken. Wer ihn sensibler will, sollte A Tune nehmen.
Flootgate braucht man nur die mittlere Stufe.
Aber noch ein riesen Vorteil hat der Dämpfer gegenüber dem RP 23, man kann ihn nach eigenem Geschmack tunen.

Ich habe die IFP Kammer auf 200 PSI gesenkt, werde noch auf A Tune shimmen und werde die Endprogression ein wenig erhöhen.

Macht richtig Laune der Dämpfer


----------



## gotboost (10. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann werde ich mir den auch bestellen. Der dt Swiss geht mal garnicht klar!! Wie nen harttail kommt mir der Hinterbau manchmal vor. Empfiehlst du uneingeschränkt tune a(eventuell auch gewichtsabhänig?)? 
Für was ist diese 2te kammer zuständig?
 Und sollte man die Nadellager verwenden? Wenn ja, reicht eigentlich ein Nadellager oben?


----------



## Tommkill (10. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost

welchen DT hattest du?



> Empfiehlst du uneingeschränkt tune a(eventuell auch gewichtsabhänig?)?



hmm das ist Geschmackssache denke ich. ich will ja einen aktiven Hinterbau, der sensibel reagiert, auch wenn er dafür leicht wippt. mit Tune B bei 86 Kg reagiert er nicht auf die kleinsten Kiesel, dafür ist der Hinterbau ziemlich ruhig. Denke auch das er mit Tune A mehr durch den Federweg rauschen wird, da ja die Druckstufe geringer ist. 
Ich fahre jetzt noch ne Weile Tune B und teste dann mal Tune A



> Für was ist diese 2te kammer zuständig?



Die ist ne Ausgleichskammer damit das größer werdende Volumen, beim Eintauchen des  Dämpferkolben in die Ölkammer, ausgeglichen wird. Damit kann man auch ein wenig die Endprogression ändern und das Ansprechen.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/15...-fills-freeride-gap-entire-line-gets-tweaked/



> Und sollte man die Nadellager verwenden? Wenn ja, reicht eigentlich ein Nadellager oben?



Da gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Ich spüre den Unterschied und habe es auch schon 1 Jahr in Betrieb, ohne defekt.
Wenn du nur oben eins einbaust, würde ich zumindest unten den Bolzen so polieren, das er schön leichtgängig läuft und nicht so stramm. Das sagte mir auch ein Händler. Bei dem könnte man den Dämpfer auch anpassen lassen, sollte man sich das nicht selber trauen. Würde auf alle Fälle das HV tuning Kit mitbestellen, damit du die Endprogression einstellen kannst.


----------



## gotboost (10. Juli 2011)

Wiege 75kg und komme eher von dh rädern und möchte mehr Performance am Hinterbau. Die Lyrik reicht vollkommen.
Ist ein dt 180 xm.


----------



## Tommkill (11. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost

dann magst du es sicher pluschiger?  Dann würde ich A nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Wobei anhand der RS Tabelle das v.sx eher zwischen b und c liegt wegen der hohen leverage Ratio. 
Hast du mal den hub des Dämpfers gemessen, oder Den gesamten Federweg?


----------



## Fastracing (11. Juli 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, auch ich würde gerne mal ein votec komplett in der farbe grün und/oder orange sehen. wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, ob es ein v.sx ist. nur mal, um einen eindruck gewinnen zu können.
> teilweise sind die farben ja an diversen bikes zu sehen (s. aktuelle "freeride"). aber im ganzen wäre es ja 3x interessanter. denn die von votec vorgegebenen rahmenlackierungen sind ja zum abgewöhnen und in meinen augen ein grund, diese bikes nicht zu kaufen.



Es scheint so, als währe man mit diesen Green Lemon eine wahre seltenheit !
Ich habe jedenfalls bis jetzt noch kein Votec gesehen, welches diese Farbe als Hauptlackierung trägt. 

Nächsten Monat werde ich dann aber das V.SX in der Farbe Green Lemon/Weiß/Schwarz bestellen - spätestens wenn es dann bei mir ankommt, sollte es Bilder davon geben. Vorraussetzung ist aber, dass ich das Bike dieses Jahr bekomme und zwar zu einer Jahreszeit wo man es noch gebrauchen kann, denn sonst warte ich lieber auf die 2012 Modelle.


----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Dann bestell es jetzt und nicht nächsten Monat! Bei mir hat's 5 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Fastracing (11. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Dann bestell es jetzt und nicht nächsten Monat! Bei mir hat's 5 Wochen gedauert.



Ich muss leider noch 2 Monate sparen, deswegen wollte ich erst nächsten Monat das V.SX mit folgender Ausstattung in Lemon Green bestellen. 

*Gabel:* Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
*Dämpfer:* Fox RP23 Boost Valve
*Laufradsatz:* Mavic Deemax
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
*Bremsen:* Avid XO, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
*Cockpit:* Lenker: Truvativ Boobar, Vorbau: Truvativ AKA, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
*Sattel:* Selle Italia SLR
*Sattelstütze:* Rock Shox Reverb
*Antrieb:* Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Umwerfer: Sram XO, Kurbel: Sram XO, Kettenblätter: 39/26, Kette: Sram XO


----------



## Tommkill (11. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wobei anhand der RS Tabelle das v.sx eher zwischen b und c liegt wegen der hohen leverage Ratio.
> Hast du mal den hub des Dämpfers gemessen, oder Den gesamten Federweg?



Das stimmt, aber es ist immer noch Geschmackssache, wie stark man seine Druckstufe will. Ich fahre ein Enduro und keine Rennsemmel 
Ich will in der offenen Stufe einen sehr sensiblen Dämpfer und wenn ich ihn straff will, stelle ich einfach den Flootgate Hebel auf mittel oder stark.
Ein DTSwiss XM 210 hat z.B. fast gar keine Druckstufe und ist deshalb so super sensibel.
Wie schon geschrieben, die meisten neuen Dämpfer sind meiner Meinung nach alle zu überdämpft, damit das Wippen verhindert wird. Damit nehme ich mir die Sensibilität.

Dämpferhub hat exakt 57 mm somit 165 mm Federweg.


----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Tipp, günstigere Ausstattung, eventuell Lyrik(ist eh besser!!) und früher fahren!!


----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt mal Schalt und Bremsleitung am unterrohr und kettenstrebe entlang gelegt. Mal gespannt wie sich das verhält.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Tipp, günstigere Ausstattung, eventuell Lyrik(ist eh besser!!) und früher fahren!!





gotboost schrieb:


> Tipp, günstigere Ausstattung, eventuell Lyrik(ist eh besser!!) und früher fahren!!



Kann ich dir auch nur raten. Wobei ich die Dämpferwahl nicht verstehe. Die meißten hier wechseln scheinbar den Fox aus. Angeblich soll der DT Swiss besser sein. Ich jedenfalls werde den DT Swiss nehmen, denn wenn der schlecht sein sollte, werde ich einen der hier angepriesenen, bei Votec nicht erhältlichen Dämpfer fahren.
Aber scheinbar stehst du auf Fox. Ich finde Fox schrecklich. Wobei ich die 36 verstehen kann.
Aber  die XO kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich hatte sie früher auch. Jetzt fahre ich X9 und muß sagen, kein Mensch braucht dei XO. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde folgendes konfigurieren (für mich selber wieder etwas anderes):
*Gabel*: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT 
*Dämpfer*: DT Swiss XM 180 ABS (s.o.)
*Laufradsatz*: Mavic Deemax
*Reifen*: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 (pannensicherer)
*Bremsen*: Avid XO, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
*Cockpit*: Lenker: Truvativ Stylo SL; Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Race; Griffe: Clamp On; Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro (beide Truvativ sind in natura hässlich und werden wohl früher oder später eh getauscht werden)
*Sattel*: Selle Italia XO (auch deinen SLR wirst du wohl tauschen, bis du den Rictigen für deinen Po gefunden hast. warum also so viel Geld für nen Sattel ausgeben?)
*Sattelstütze*: Rock Shox Reverb
*Antrieb*: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Umwerfer: Sram X9, Kurbel: Sram X9, Kettenblätter: 44/33/22, Kette: Sram X9 (s.o.)

Ich möchte dir ja nicht in deine Entscheidung rein reden. Ist nur nen Vorschlag der Sinnhaftigkeit. Wobei du auch noch 400 sparst.
Und das beste daran:
Ich sehe das grün vorher


----------



## akami (11. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost: Noch interessiert am RP23-Dämpfer? Ich werde mir wohl nächsten Monat den Fox Van zulegen und umbasteln lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Bin eher auf dem Monarch Trip. Günstig gut, service kann man kinderleicht selbst erledigen, am besten noch pushen lassen. Der Fox Dämpfer kostet mich gebraucht mehr als ein neuer Monarch! 
Bin eher der Rs philosophie Fan, und die servicepolitik kann ich bei Fox nicht verstehen/unterstützen, wobei der servicecenter 10km von hier entfernt ist...


----------



## kube (11. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Schalt und Bremsleitung am unterrohr und kettenstrebe entlang gelegt. Mal gespannt wie sich das verhält.


Könntest du mal Bilder rein machen wie das so aussieht? Danke


----------



## gotboost (11. Juli 2011)

Ist noch provisorisch am oberrohr, aber da kommen 2 haltklemmen vom Liteville an den flaschenhalter, und oben dann 2 Jagwire leitungshalter. Die leitungen sind innen wo der dämpfer durchgeht verlegt und dann über die kettenstreben. Der Hinterbau bewegt sich da eben am geringsten.


----------



## Fastracing (12. Juli 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir ja nicht in deine Entscheidung rein reden. Ist nur nen Vorschlag der Sinnhaftigkeit. Wobei du auch noch 400 sparst.
> Und das beste daran:
> Ich sehe das grün vorher



Ich bin für eure Empfehlungen/Einwände natürlich sehr dankbar und werde einen Teil davon übernehmen ! 

Die Lyrik könnte mir auch gut gefallen, als Dämpfer hätte ich am liebsten den Monarch gewählt aber diesen gibt es ja leider nicht im Konfigurator zur Wahl. Und da ich an meine Spezi mit den Fox Dämpfer recht zufrieden war und ich bis dato absolut keine Erfahrung mit den DT Swiss Dämpfer sammeln konnte habe ich mich eben für diesen entschieden. 

Beim Cockpit gebe ich dir Recht ! Da kommt letztendlich wohl eh wieder was von Syncross dran ... 

Der SLR ist für mein Popo genau das richtige, diesen fahre ich jetzt schon mehrere hundert Kilometer ohne Schmerzen oder dergleichen.

Die SRAM XO werde ich auch gegen deinen Einwand montieren lassen. 
Da spielt der haben Faktor eine zu große Rolle als das ich auf dich hören würde und die "paar" Euro machen mich dann auch nicht mehr viel ärmer ... 

Lg


----------



## µ_d (12. Juli 2011)

nach knapp 10 monaten der erste richtige defekt:


----------



## gotboost (13. Juli 2011)

Leitungsverlegung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (13. Juli 2011)

Das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus, bin auch am überlegen ob ich das so mache weil ich auch andauernd Probleme mit den Leitungen hab.


----------



## aerofun (13. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,

... doofe Frage, aber gibts ein bestimmtes Drehmoment, mit dem die Steckachse hinten (Sixpack) angezogen wird? ... doofe Frage weil, man wahrscheinlich nicht immer/eher selten nen Drehmomentschlüssel zur Hand hat, wenn mal das Hinterrad raus kommt & wieder rein  ... aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja was ^^


----------



## kube (13. Juli 2011)

Selbst wenn, du kannst die Steckachse garnicht mit drehmoment anziehen weil es dafür kein passendes Werkzeug gibt. Normal mit der Hand anziehen und dann gebe ich nochmal einen kleinen Ruck hinterher und gut ist...


----------



## maverick404 (13. Juli 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, du kannst die Steckachse garnicht mit drehmoment anziehen weil es dafür kein passendes Werkzeug gibt. Normal mit der Hand anziehen und dann gebe ich nochmal einen kleinen Ruck hinterher und gut ist...



die sixpack steckachse wird mit einem inbusschlüssel angezogen, von daher kann man die schon mit einem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen!


----------



## aerofun (13. Juli 2011)

richtig maverick, wird mit nem imbus angezogen.

stellt sich nur die frage, machte es sinn diese mit einem gewissen drehmoment fest zu ziehen. und welches wäre das? oder isses ne reine gefühlssache, wie kube meinte, zu machen & dann nochma ein kleiner dreh.

... wohl eher ne beginner frage, von nem fahrer der bis dato nur schnellspanner am bike hatte  ..


----------



## gotboost (13. Juli 2011)

Mindestens 10nm, bis 25nm kein Problem.


----------



## eikee (13. Juli 2011)

Nabend Jungs!

Nen Kommilitone von mir hat interesse an nem Bike. Eigentlich lief alles  auf das Canyon Strive 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt hinaus jedoch gibts das  nicht mehr. Mit im Gespräch war auch das Votec V.SX für um die 3k  konfiguriert. Dazu wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das im Vergleich mit  dem Strive seht. Hat das V.SX eine Bikeparkfreigabe bzw kann mein Kumpel  mit seinen 90KG es auchmal krachen lassen auf ruppigeren trails und  auchmal nen Drop nehmen? Falls nicht wollte ich mal fragen wie  uphill-tauglich das V.SR ist. Ist das mit dem Torque von Canyon zu  vergleichen? Ich selbst fahre das Torque Trailflow mit 170/180 und komme  eigentlich überall hoch, wenn auch nicht in Bestzeit.

Vielen Danl für die Infos!


----------



## kube (13. Juli 2011)

maverick404 schrieb:


> die sixpack steckachse wird mit einem inbusschlüssel angezogen, von daher kann man die schon mit einem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen!


Ups sorry da habe ich mich in der Steckachse vertan....


----------



## warpax (14. Juli 2011)

@Eikee
Einen Vergleich zum Strive kann ich Dir nicht bieten, aber eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat das V.SX in jedem Fall. Eine Gewichtsobergrenze gab es auch, die hing aber meines Wissens von den Komponenten ab (insbes. Laufräder). Ich würde einfach mal bei Votec anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand schon was von der 2012er Produktlinie gehört/gesehen? Wie wird das Design aussehen, wie die Rahmen (speziell das V.SX)?!
Bei Specialized weiß man ja schon so einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. Juli 2011)

Votec ist da erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas später dran, man kann froh sein wenn sie zur Eurobike was zeigen können. Bin aber auch gespannt


----------



## eikee (15. Juli 2011)

okay. danke warpax. leite ich weiter!


----------



## OPCTorsten (15. Juli 2011)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Votec ist da erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas später dran, man kann froh sein wenn sie zur Eurobike was zeigen können. Bin aber auch gespannt



Sind sie denn überhaupt auf der Eurobike, letztes Jahr wohl nicht !


----------



## MDZPNMD (18. Juli 2011)

So ein kleines Resumé zu meinem V.SX nach über einem Jahr:

Folgende Dinge sind mit der Zeit Kaputt gegangen:

-Schaltzug hinten da schlampig und undurchdacht verlegt
-Dämpfer da sich ein Stein zwischen Rahmen und selbigen 
  aufgrund der Bauform verkantet und beschädigt hat.
-Lenker (crash)
-HR Bremshebel (crash)
-Schaltung (crash)


Mängel:

- ISCG-alt Aufnahme muss zur montage einer KeFü mit ISCG-alt 
   Aufnahme abmontiert und die Kefü direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt 
   werden

- Schaltzüge sind undurchdacht verlegt und knicken ab

- die Hinterbauform hat dafür gesorgt, dass sich ein Stein verkantet und 
  den Dämpfer kaputt gemacht hat

- Schaltauge lockert sich sehr häufig

Fortsetzung folgt!

Positives:
Das Bike hat alles von Winterberg über Leogang bis nach Saalbach HInterglemm trotz Stürzen überlebt.


----------



## gotboost (18. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Leitungsverlegung:



Zitier mich mal selbst. War gestern den ganzen Tag im Bikepark, kann euch nur empfehlen die Leitung so zu verlegen. Kein Scheuern Knicken, usw.


----------



## MDZPNMD (18. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Zitier mich mal selbst. War gestern den ganzen Tag im Bikepark, kann euch nur empfehlen die Leitung so zu verlegen. Kein Scheuern Knicken, usw.



Danke für die Hilfe, mittlerweile habe ich einen unzerstörbaren Nokon Schaltzug aber sobald ich mir nen neuen Zug kaufe werde ichs so machen, wo hast du die Teile für den Getränkehalter her?


----------



## gotboost (18. Juli 2011)

Syntace, Liteville.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. Juli 2011)

MDZPNMD schrieb:


> So ein kleines Resumé zu meinem V.SX nach über einem Jahr:
> 
> Folgende Dinge sind mit der Zeit Kaputt gegangen:
> 
> ...



Also der eingeklemmte Stein im Rahmen ist ja mal wirklich Pech  Das kann dir aber mit nahezu jedem Rahmen passieren, wäre mir persönlich jetzt kein Argument gegen das v.Fr. 

Beim Schaltauge hat bei mir das montieren mit Locktide/Schraubensicherung mittelfest Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## MDZPNMD (19. Juli 2011)

Ja klar, das mit dem Schaltauge ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, ich ging nur davon aus so was sollte richtig befestigt sein und es war auch schnell mit Sekundenkleber behoben, aber das mit dem Stein halte ich für einen Konstruktionsfehler. Das oben ist ja nichts mein erstes Resumé über mein V.SX hier im Thread, da gab es noch andere Sachen.
Es war ja nicht so, dass da ein Steinschlag eine Delle reingemacht hat, wie bei jeden anderem Hinterbau. Ein Stein ist von hinten, da von oben nicht möglich, in den Raum zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen gelandet und durch den ganz normalen Betrieb, also durch das Einfedern, in den Dämpfer gedrückt worden und hat den Dämferkörper massiv beschädigt. Man hätte einfach den Dämpfer geschützter einbauen oder mit Schutzblech liefern können damit das nicht passiert. Ist zwar nett und gut jetzt ein Schutzblech für 30 anzubieten aber das hilft ja meinem 2010er V.SX im Endeffekt nicht. Insofern ist das diesjährige V.SX besser. 
Anderen Herstellern ist das halt früher aufgefallen und sie haben es besser gelöst.

Nichts desto trotz *war das V.SX sein Geld Wert*, es hat sein Vorzüge und ich halte es dennoch für eins der Besten Enduros auch wenn ich es als leichten Freerider benutze und es sich selbst da bewährt hat. Das war jetzt keine Stimmungsmache gegen Votec. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Enduro kaufen wollen würde, wäre es immer noch das V.SX. Dennoch hätte man viele Details besser lösen oder z.B. ein Wort dazu verlieren können.
Ich hab mich in einem Votecshop mit Leuten unterhalten und denen waren solche Probleme bekannt.

Was man direkt nach dem Kauf machen sollte wäre daher:

- Dämpfer Schützen
- Züge neu verlegen
- Fahrrad komplett durschchecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (19. Juli 2011)

So, also nach einem nassen Besuch in Beerfelden muss ich sagen, der DT Swiss dämpfer taugt mir nicht. Glaub ist eher was für die Allmountain Fraktion, da arbeitet er echt super feinfühlig und der Lockout ist ein Traum!
Wer möchte ein DtSwiss gegen einen anderen Dämpfer Tauschen?(alles anbieten)

Können die Hammerschmidt Sx Besitzer mal nachschaun wieviel Distanzscheiben, oder ob überhaupt welche zur Grundplatte der HS verbaut sind?
Danke!


Zu den anderen! Wann geht es hier mal weiter? Will mal neue Dämpfer setups sehen/hören!!


----------



## Gala (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo gotboost,

an meinem VSX 2010 mit Hammerschidt ist pro Schraube eine Dsch. verbaut.

Mein persönliches Set up für den rp 23 tune M:
72 kg fahrfertig, also mit camelbak etc.
40 % sag, 9,5 bar. wie Sofa. Schlägt nur bei wirklich harten Landungen ins Flat
durch.


----------



## Tommkill (20. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Zu den anderen! Wann geht es hier mal weiter? Will mal neue Dämpfer setups sehen/hören!!



Hab Tune A schimstack bestellt, die werde ich testen wenn sie kommt und eingebaut ist.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Juli 2011)

Warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meinen A-Tuned Rs Dämpfer :/


----------



## Tommkill (21. Juli 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meinen A-Tuned Rs Dämpfer :/



da bin ich ja gespannt, was du sagst


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Also der Hinterbau des v.sx ist ja nahezu als linear zu betrachten. Verstehe da nicht wie bei einem 2.9er übersetzungsverhältnis ein a-tune passt, wenn laut rs eher ein c-tune reinkommt als a. Ist die Druckstufe so extrem beim Dämpfer? Freue mich schon auf die Berichte. 
Fährt irgendwer eigengentlich den roco lo air? Soll ja auch ein Top dämpfer sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (21. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Also der Hinterbau des v.sx ist ja nahezu als linear zu betrachten. Verstehe da nicht wie bei einem 2.9er übersetzungsverhältnis ein a-tune passt, wenn laut rs eher ein c-tune reinkommt als a. Ist die Druckstufe so extrem beim Dämpfer? Freue mich schon auf die Berichte.
> Fährt irgendwer eigengentlich den roco lo air? Soll ja auch ein Top dämpfer sein!




wie schon geschrieben, ist es doch geachmackssache, wie stark man seine Druckstufe will. Mein DT Swiss XM 210 hat fast keine Druckstufe und wurde von Votec ja auch verbaut. Das hat ja nichts mit passen zu tun. 
Außerdem ist das ja auch Gewichtsabhängig, bei einem leichten Fahrer wirkt sich die gleiche Druckstufe viel straffer aus, als bei einem schweren Fahrer.
Laut RS wird auch nicht zwischen Bikes, Fahrergewicht, Sprünge, keine Sprünge, Fahrstil, eigene Vorlieben....unterschieden. Es gibt einige Parameter, die da eine Rolle spielen und der wichtigste sind die eigenen Vorlieben 

M Tune ist straffer als bei einem Fox RP 23, wirkt aber auf dem Trail nicht so hölzern.

Ich will ihn so sensibel wie möglich und als Wippunterdrückung hat man ja noch 2 Flootgate Stufen, die super funktionieren.


----------



## Tommkill (23. Juli 2011)

so A-Tune Piston ist gekommen, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Öl

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht, was das Anpassen bringt.

http://www.frontlinemag.net/2011/06/pimp-my-monarch/


----------



## gotboost (23. Juli 2011)

Was kostet so ein piston, shimstack?


----------



## Dipstick (24. Juli 2011)

Ist ja mal interessant ... Gala fährt 9,5bar im RP23 und 72kg - 40%SAG 

ich fahr 11bar im RP23 und 72kg - 20%SAG .... etwas straff wie ich ebenfalls finde - allerdings lässt sich der ein oder andere Drop sonst ohne Durchschlagen NICHT bewältigen.  

Ein Freund meinte es liegt an der kurzen Wippe. Theoretisch könnte auch mein Dämpfer hinüber sein  ... oder eben das besagte Fox Problem - was sagt ihr? 

Ich bin, just for the record, trotz Allem extremst zufrieden mit der Hinterbaukinematik. 

Und: hat jemand schon die *M6x55 Schraube* bei Dämpfer - Kettenstrebe *verbogen* bzw. versucht diese UND die Dämpferbuchsen bei VOTEC zu bestellen? Sollte zwar eine Normschraube sein, aber ... ja meine ist durchs Durchschlagen verbogen.

Sind die Buchsen eigentlich auch spezielle oder von FOX direkt? Bekommt man diese auch über ein reguläres Fachgeschäft?

EDIT: gefunden ... zwei Seiten vorher schreibt Peter Buchsenmass M6x22mm - ich denke das wird ein Standartmaß sein?


----------



## gotboost (24. Juli 2011)

Ja. Standardmass.


----------



## Tommkill (24. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein piston, shimstack?



http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...onarch-RT3-RC3-Hauptkolben-mit-Shimstack.html


----------



## gotboost (24. Juli 2011)

Danke. Das ist ja mal richtig teuer!


----------



## Tommkill (24. Juli 2011)

wenn ich es mit einem fox RP 23 vergleiche ist der Monarch + 1 
piston sehr billig.

Nachtrag:

Du kÃ¶nntest auch die FederplÃ¤ttchen fÃ¼r den Vidid fÃ¼r 10 â¬ kaufen und selber umshimen. Ist kein Problem.
Stelle gleich ein Bild von der Anordnung der FederplÃ¤ttchen A-Tune rein.


----------



## Dipstick (24. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ja. Standardmass.



Ja, "Foxproblem" ? oder Ja, Schraube verbogen? 

Edit: dann müssten das die Richtigen 6x22mm http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sen-ohne-Gleitlager-6mm---Auslaufmodell-.html für 11,95 sein?

Und das Gleitlager dann auch gleich tauschen? kann man das selbst auspressen?


----------



## Tommkill (24. Juli 2011)

Dipstick schrieb:


> ich fahr 11bar im RP23 und 72kg - 20%SAG .... etwas straff wie ich ebenfalls finde - allerdings lässt sich der ein oder andere Drop sonst ohne Durchschlagen NICHT bewältigen.
> 
> Ein Freund meinte es liegt an der kurzen Wippe. Theoretisch könnte auch mein Dämpfer hinüber sein  ... oder eben das besagte Fox Problem - was sagt ihr?



An der Wippe wird es wohl nicht liegen, eher an der Endprogression und die kannst du ändern, in dem du deine HV Kammer verkleinerst.



> Und: hat jemand schon die M6x55 Schraube bei Dämpfer - Kettenstrebe verbogen bzw. versucht diese UND die Dämpferbuchsen bei VOTEC zu bestellen? Sollte zwar eine Normschraube sein, aber ... ja meine ist durchs Durchschlagen verbogen.


Ich habe sie ausgetauscht, gegen eine neue 8.8 weil sie mir zu weich war. Gibt es im Fachgeschäft.



> Sind die Buchsen eigentlich auch spezielle oder von FOX direkt? Bekommt man diese auch über ein reguläres Fachgeschäft?


es gehen auch Rock Shox, die ich persönlich besser finde, wegen der Stahlachse
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...mm-Monarch---Vivid---Ario--Modell-2010--.html



> Und das Gleitlager dann auch gleich tauschen? kann man das selbst auspressen?



ja klar, wenn du Werkeug hast, ist das kein Problem
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Gleitbuchsen-Monarch-Vivid-Ario-ab-2010-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (24. Juli 2011)

Danke Tomkill für die hilfreiche Antwort 

Bin noch ein rechter Noob beim Thema HV Kammer erweitern - ich nehme an, das geht mit einem Umrüstkit? Er soll ja durch HV eine lineare Progression haben. Nun ich hab noch einen RP2 (normale Kammer schätz ich) - der müsste doch eine steigende Prog.-Rate haben? Ist der dann eine Verbesserung für mich?

Die Stahl-Version von Rock Shox gefällt mir - nimmst du die 22,2mm und feilst sie ab? Oder die 21,8mm und klemmst sie ein bisschen?

Die Gleitlager bei mir sind definitv nicht mehr die Neuesten (Rote Gleitoberfläche zum Teil schon abgerieben, aber eher zu wenig Spiel um sich frei zu drehen) ... neue Gleitlager werden auch die neuen Buchsen nicht so schnell ausreiben, nehme ich an. 
Mein Händler hat bestimmt ein Auspresswerkzeug - oder sind die Lager für die Lebenszeit des Dämpfers ausgelegt und man handelt sich durch Tauschen nur noch mehr Ärger ein? Bin mir noch unsicher ... 

Und da ist die Gute:


----------



## Tommkill (25. Juli 2011)

@ Dipstick



> Bin noch ein rechter Noob beim Thema HV Kammer erweitern - ich nehme an, das geht mit einem Umrüstkit?


Für den RP 23 gibt es kein Umrüstkit, da schneidet man sich aus einer PET Flasche, Ringe zurecht und legt so viele in die Kammer, bis die Endprogression passt. Muss irgendwo hier im Forum stehen, finde es aber nicht mehr. Sieht dann so aus, wie mit den Ringen:

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html



> Nun ich hab noch einen RP2 (normale Kammer schätz ich) - der müsste doch eine steigende Prog.-Rate haben? Ist der dann eine Verbesserung für mich?


Sollte progressiver sein, aber ob dir der Dämpfer gefällt, musst du selber testen, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber wenn du ihn hast, dann teste ihn doch, ist ja ruck zuck gewechselt. Sollte aber 200 x 57 haben.



> Die Stahl-Version von Rock Shox gefällt mir - nimmst du die 22,2mm und feilst sie ab? Oder die 21,8mm und klemmst sie ein bisschen?



Nein 22,2 ist das richtige Maß, mit 22,0 wackelt der Bolzen. Abfeilen würde sowieso nicht gehen, da der Bolzen gehärtet ist.



> neue Gleitlager werden auch die neuen Buchsen nicht so schnell ausreiben, nehme ich an.


 Wenn du den RS Bolzen nimmst, wird der definitiv länger heben, weil es kein Alu ist. Du kannst hier im Forum auch mal den Kollegen Wingover anschreiben, der hat ne super Alternative zu den standard Buchsen, die auch länger heben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541468&postcount=337

Ich verwende Nadellager, zwecks der Leichtgängigkeit. Sind aber auch nicht so haltbar. Ist mir aber egal
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html



> Mein Händler hat bestimmt ein Auspresswerkzeug - oder sind die Lager für die Lebenszeit des Dämpfers ausgelegt und man handelt sich durch Tauschen nur noch mehr Ärger ein? Bin mir noch unsicher ...



Nein das ist ein Verschleißteil, dass zum teil jährlich gewechselt werden muss, je nach Beanspruchung.

PS: schönes Bike


----------



## MDZPNMD (25. Juli 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> @ Dipstick
> 
> Zitat:
> Nun ich hab noch einen RP2 (normale Kammer schätz ich) - der müsste  doch eine steigende Prog.-Rate haben? Ist der dann eine Verbesserung für  mich?
> Sollte progressiver sein, aber ob dir der Dämpfer gefällt, musst  du selber testen, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber wenn du ihn hast,  dann teste ihn doch, ist ja ruck zuck gewechselt. Sollte aber 200 x 57  haben.



Ich bin auf dem Gebiet kein Fachmann aber ich denke nicht, dass der RP2 eine Verbesserung für dich ist.
Da der RP2 als auch der RP23 HV trotz unterschiedlicher Luftkammer nahezu vollkommen linear steigend einfedern, hast du mit dem RP2 also aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine höhere Endprogression. Darüber hinaus sollte sich bei geringerem Luftvolumen des Dämpfers, das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtern. Generell ist dazu zu sagen, je geringer das Verhältniss zwischen Hub des Dämpfers oder Luftvolumen des Dämpfer und Federweg, desto besser das Anprechverhalten.
Falls du deinen Dämpfer trotzdem austauscht, sag mir bitte ob es einfach war, bei mir geht das immer nur sehr schwer.


----------



## Tommkill (25. Juli 2011)

@ MDZPNMD

das beide linear ansteigen, bedeutet nicht, dass sie beide die gleiche Endprogression haben. Der Dämpfer mit dem kleineren Volumen steigt sicher steiler an.

Das Ansprechverhalten wird eher von der Druckstufe und der Reibung der Lagerung bestimmt.

Ausbauen ist doch easy. Wenn der Bolzen unten an der Schwinge klemmt, einfach die Buchsen ein paar 100stel schmäler machen, oder die Ausfräsung breiter machen.


----------



## gotboost (25. Juli 2011)

So, bekomme die Woche auch einen Monarch, aber in High Tune. Gibt nichts anderes und der dt ist verkauft. Nun, wollte den Dämpfer zu Tf zum pushen senden, die können das aber nicht tun, weil die keine Teile bekommen! Was soll der Mist!? Da auf Bike components schon der 12er Monarch gelistet ist welcher nur eine Piston/ shim Modifikation hat, wollt ich wissen ob wer die Ersatzteil Listen von 2012 schon hat um den neuen shimstack zu bestellen? 
Werde dann mal berichten wie der high tune sich fährt. 
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand seinen Middle-Tune Stack vermachen!!
Grüße!


----------



## Tommkill (25. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost

Na ob dir dein neues Hardtail gefällt   Hi tune ist kein großer Unterschied zu M, ist nur ein Plättchen 22x0,20 H und bei M 22x0,10 in der Druckstufe.

wenn du ein Plättchen in der Druckstufe entfernst, hast du ne Mischung zwischen L und M. Würde ich an deiner Stelle machen, da es nichts kostet.

Ich ändere noch die Vorspannung des Flootgates, dann sollte der Dämpfer noch besser ansprechen. So hat er immer ne leichte Plattform in der offenen Stellung.

Die 2012er Pistons sollen mehr Öl in der Druckstufe durchlassen.


----------



## Dipstick (25. Juli 2011)

danke für die Tips, Tommkill ... werd mir den 22,2 RS Bolzen holen - ist auch günstiger (1Euro glaub ich ). Dann warscheinlich auch das Gleitlager oben ... wenn schon denn schon 

Das mit den Nadellagern hab ich schon gelesen ... klingt ebenso interessant wie das Kammerverkleinern mittels Pet-Flaschen. Ist aber umso teurer - muss jetzt erst mal ein bisschen auf eine Kurbel sparen. 

Die Truvativ AKA mit Bash soll ganz nützlich sein (preis/leistung wegen); die Stylo OCT 2.2 schummelt ja anscheinend mit dem Gewicht - was sagt der Profi? 

Oh es gibt noch einiges zu optimieren ...  aber danke für die Blumen, auf dem Bild ist noch die Formula oben - inzwischen einer Elixier R mit 200/200 gewichen (200 hinten für Portes de Soleil).

kennt ihr eigentlich das Vid  ... nicht mein V.SX aber dafür meine Trails

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16154267"]Fallen Leaves on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Tommkill (25. Juli 2011)

@ Dipstick

Also wenn du die Gleitlager von Wingover holst, kannst du dir auch die Bolzen von ihm holen, ist halt alles optimal angepasst, oder willst du die originalen Gleitlager mit den RS Bolzen?



> die Stylo OCT 2.2 schummelt ja anscheinend mit dem Gewicht - was sagt der Profi?


ähm Profi bin ich nicht, ich interessiere mich halt für Technik und wie es funktioniert 
Ich hab ne Truvativ Noire, ist halt mehr auf Tourenenduro aufgebaut (siehe Fotos)

Die Elixir R 200/200 hab ich auch, ist halt ein Anker 

Toller Spot, würde mir auch gefallen, aber auf der schwäbischen Alb hats auch ein paar gute Trails.


@ all

Hab jetzt meinen Monarch auf A-Tune umgebaut. Die Vorspannung des Flootgates verringert. Beim Treppentest zeigt sich schon das er einiges sensibler geworden ist. Muss aber erst auf der Hausrunde getestet werden.


----------



## Dipstick (25. Juli 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> @ Dipstick
> 
> Also wenn du die Gleitlager von Wingover holst, kannst du dir auch die Bolzen von ihm holen, ist halt alles optimal angepasst, oder willst du die originalen Gleitlager mit den RS Bolzen?



Den Wingover hab ich garnicht erst angeschrieben ... Bike-Components sollte alles lagernd haben. Geht etwa der RS Bolzen nicht mit den orginalen Gleitlagern ... oder warum lese ich da einen Unterton 

So so, eine Noir - na wer hat, der hat ... aber das wird mir zu teuer, das auf 2-Fach umzurüsten. Mit dem Racing Ralph (siehe deine Bilder) habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht - bin mir ihm quasi auf Kriegsreifen (-fuß ).

Ja der Monarch ... wird bei einem Freund bald im Alutech Fanes landen. Hab ich mir auch schon mal anguckt.

Na dann schöne Grüße ins Landle von südlich der Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (25. Juli 2011)

@ Dipstick



> Den Wingover hab ich garnicht erst angeschrieben ... Bike-Components sollte alles lagernd haben. Geht etwa der RS Bolzen nicht mit den orginalen Gleitlagern ... oder warum lese ich da einen Unterton


Ne das passt  aber die Igus Gleitlager halten einfach länger.



> So so, eine Noir - na wer hat, der hat ... aber das wird mir zu teuer, das auf 2-Fach umzurüsten


Die ist doch 3 fach 



> Mit dem Racing Ralph (siehe deine Bilder) habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht - bin mir ihm quasi auf Kriegsreifen (-fuß ).



Das sind alte Bilder, mein Bike ist jetzt schwalbefrei   hinten X-King 2,4 und vorne Mountain King 2,4

Der Monarch gefällt mir immer mehr, da man ihn nach eigenen Wünschen anpassen kann.


----------



## gotboost (26. Juli 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> @ gotboost
> 
> Na ob dir dein neues Hardtail gefällt   Hi tune ist kein großer Unterschied zu M, ist nur ein Plättchen 22x0,20 H und bei M 22x0,10 in der Druckstufe.
> 
> ...



Wie geh ich da vor um das flootgate komplett offen fahren zu können?


----------



## Tommkill (26. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost

lade dir den spare part catalog runter

http://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/49

Auf Seite 68 siehst du bei Nr 12 ne kleine Nadel und darüber die Feder. Habe die Feder gekürzt. Im Teil 10 (Außenrohr) ist unten ein Loch in dem du mit einem dünnen Gegenstand reindrücken kannst um die Vorspannung zu testen.
Hab das Rohr mehrmals reingeschraubt und immer wieder eine viertel Windung der Feder abgezwickt, bis kaum noch Spannung drauf war. Bedenke aber, dass die restlichen 2 Floodgate Einstellungen auch nicht mehr so straff sind.
Die Nadel und die Feder sind Bestandteil des Piston. Ist also dabei, wenn du ein anderes Tune kaufen willst.


----------



## gotboost (26. Juli 2011)

Was bedeutet bei den pistons im spare-Part-Katalog die 3 hinter den verschiedenen tunes? Bekomm einen h3, unterschied zum h?

Muss ich die Luft der ifp Kammer immer ablassen, wenn ich den Dämpfer öffne?


----------



## Tommkill (26. Juli 2011)

@ gotboost

kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber der L3 ist noch mal sensibler als der L (More speed sensitive damping, light breakaway force, weaker gate)

Eventuell sind da auch kürzere Nadeln dabei, wenn ich weaker gate lese. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Mist hätte gestern mal die Nadeln messen sollen.



> Muss ich die Luft der ifp Kammer immer ablassen, wenn ich den Dämpfer öffne?


wenn du nicht willst, dass dir der IFP Kolben und das Öl engegen Springt, dann ja   Du hast in der IFP Luftkammer 250 PSI

Nachtrag: 
Meinst du nur die Luftkammer oder wenn du das Piston wechselst? wenn du nur die Luftkammer runter drehst, dann nicht.

Ich hab die Kammer auf 200 PSI gefüllt, um das Ansprechen zu verbessern. Muss jetzt aber erst mal testen, wie es mit dem A-Tune ist. Da ich ja weniger Druckstufe habe, kann es gut sein das ich wieder auf 250 PSI muss, um die Endprogression zu verstärken.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Juli 2011)

Muss mich mal kurz einklinken. Hab zwar kein V.SX aber auch nen RT3 den ich besser verstehen will 


Tommkill schrieb:


> kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber der L3 ist noch mal sensibler als der L (More speed sensitive damping, light breakaway force, weaker gate)


Woher kommt die Info? Habe selbst nen H3 und würde auch gern wissen was der Unterschied zum H Tune ist. Habe bis jetzt nur das hier gefunden:


> The letters L, M, and H refer to the overall leverage ratio of the bicycle.
> L, M,and H are platform tunes, while L3, M3, and H3 are progressive compression tunes.


Also die 3er evtl. anderen Shimstack mit "normaler" Druckstufe statt Plattform?

Btw:


Tommkill schrieb:


> Hi tune ist kein großer Unterschied zu M, ist nur ein Plättchen 22x0,20 H und bei M 22x0,10 in der Druckstufe.


Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ein 0,2er Shim erzeugt soviel Druckstufe wie 8 0,1er Shims.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (26. Juli 2011)

@Matthias247



> Woher kommt die Info? Habe selbst nen H3 und würde auch gern wissen was der Unterschied zum H Tune ist. Habe bis jetzt nur das hier gefunden:



Die Info stammt von der Beschreibung des Tunes. Eventuell ne mail an RS schreiben und fragen was der Unterschied ist



> Also die 3er evtl. anderen Shimstack mit "normaler" Druckstufe statt Plattform?


definitiv nicht, die Tunes L,M und H sind verschiedene Druckstufen. Laut Spare Part Liste sind die Unterschiede auch nur in den Pistons. Ob die Flootgate Nadel bei den 3ern anders ist, weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren.
siehe Tabelle der shims
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...onarch-RT3-RC3-Hauptkolben-mit-Shimstack.html



> Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ein 0,2er Shim erzeugt soviel Druckstufe wie 8 0,1er Shims.


 in der Realität aber nicht. Wurde von einem User berichtet, der von M auf H umgestiegen ist.


----------



## MDZPNMD (27. Juli 2011)

Hey, weiß wer obs zum V.SX Schaltauge gekauft bei Votec eine alternative gibt, mir ist jetzt schon das zweite kaputt gegangen ohne gestürtzt zu sein.


----------



## Peter-S (27. Juli 2011)

Hab meins bei Ebucht gekauft ... Such mal ..


----------



## Peter-S (27. Juli 2011)

So, hier isses...


----------



## Slartibartfass (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab direkt bei Votec (Shop in Stuttgart) 19.90 bezahlt...


----------



## lukabe (28. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Lager des Hinterbaus selbst getauscht? 
Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder? Ich hatte nänmlich eine Anfrage an Votec geschickt ob ich das bei einem fähigen Laden hier in der Nähe machen lassen kann statt immer die 150km nach Stuttgart zu fahren, die meinten aber sie könnten dass nur in einem ihrer Shops.
Speziell gehts mir um das Lager direkt überm Tretlager, das hat nämlich heftigst Spiel...
Ist leider schon das 2. Mal innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren, das erste Mal hab ichs im Rahmen der Erstinspektion gleich mit machen lassen, dieses Mal hab ich aber wenig Lust nach Stuttgart zu fahren.


----------



## gotboost (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn dichs nicht stresst ne gewindestange im Baumarkt zu besorgen, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand diese Kunststoffbuchsen vom Hauptlager schon irgendwo als Einzelteil gesehen. Votec will nur den kompletten Lagersatz (89â¬) fÃ¼r den gesamten Hinterbau verkaufen. Ich brauche aber nur die zwei Buchsen. Ist ja eigentlich ein VerschleiÃteil und hat bei mir 5000km gehalten.


----------



## Cruseman (28. Juli 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat jemand diese Kunststoffbuchsen vom Hauptlager schon irgendwo als Einzelteil gesehen. Votec will nur den kompletten Lagersatz (89) für den gesamten Hinterbau verkaufen. Ich brauche aber nur die zwei Buchsen. Ist ja eigentlich ein Verschleißteil und hat bei mir 5000km gehalten.



Ja, das sind IGUS Gleitlager. Näheres kann ich dir sagen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Dort liegt nämlich die Tüte mit den Teilen...


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2011)

Das klingt ja sehr gut. Da werd ich mir auch ein paar besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (29. Juli 2011)

Hab den Monarch Mal verbaut, da liegen Welten im Vergleich zum dt, absolute kaufempfehlung, glaube der h3 Tune taugt mir!


----------



## Cruseman (29. Juli 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat jemand diese Kunststoffbuchsen vom Hauptlager schon irgendwo als Einzelteil gesehen. Votec will nur den kompletten Lagersatz (89â¬) fÃ¼r den gesamten Hinterbau verkaufen. Ich brauche aber nur die zwei Buchsen. Ist ja eigentlich ein VerschleiÃteil und hat bei mir 5000km gehalten.



Das sind Kunststoffgleitlager mit Bund der Serie iglidur von IGUS.
FÃ¼r nÃ¤here Informationen empfehle ich den sehr informativen pdf-Katalog der Homepage: http://www.igus.de/_Product_Files/Download/pdf/igus_GL-D_06-2011_iglidur-Gleitlager_s.pdf

MaÃe:
- Innendurchmesser: 12
- AuÃendurchmesser: 14
- LÃ¤nge mit Bund: 15

Kosten nicht die Welt...


----------



## gotboost (29. Juli 2011)

Paar Updates...


----------



## Tommkill (29. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab den Monarch Mal verbaut, da liegen Welten im Vergleich zum dt, absolute kaufempfehlung, glaube der h3 Tune taugt mir!



Hey super, aber ist er dir nicht zu straff?

PS: liegen die Hanteln da nur rum oder trainierst du auch damit ?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juli 2011)

Cruseman schrieb:


> Das sind Kunststoffgleitlager mit Bund der Serie iglidur von IGUS.
> Für nähere Informationen empfehle ich den sehr informativen pdf-Katalog der Homepage: http://www.igus.de/_Product_Files/Download/pdf/igus_GL-D_06-2011_iglidur-Gleitlager_s.pdf
> 
> Maße:
> ...


 
Sehr schön.
Wenn Du jetzt noch den Gleitlager-Typ verrätst, wäre das super.


----------



## Cruseman (30. Juli 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Wenn Du jetzt noch den Gleitlager-Typ verrätst, wäre das super.



Habe das iglidur G gewählt: GFM-1214-15
Entspricht aber farblich nicht dem ursprünglich verbautem von Votec, ist also ein anderer Typ! Habe mich bei Votec nicht weiter erkundigt.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. Juli 2011)

Danke. Da werd ich mal ein paar bestellen.


----------



## Dipstick (1. August 2011)

Sagt mal - *wie oft* nehmt ihr den *Hinterbau* zum* säubern* auseinander? 

Hab heut neue Gleitlager eingepresst und die empfohlenen M6x22mm Monarchbuchsen verbaut - spielfrei is es jetzt wieder  

Und nehmt ihr die Wippe zum säubern auch auseinander? Mit wieviel Nm wird Wippenverbindung linke Seite + rechte Seite angezogen? Danke schon im Vorraus - bin eben ein Noob diesbezüglich


----------



## astraljunkie (2. August 2011)

ich hab meinen Hinterbau noch nie zum Putzen auseinander genommen, ich zieh nur ab und an mal die Schräubchen fest...
Mit 5Nm werden die kleinen Schwarzen an der Wippe festgezogen glaube ich, such aber lieber noch mal nach "Nm" hier im thread, da solltes du noch mehr Angaben finden...
sport frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (2. August 2011)

Wie siehts aus an der Monach Front? Mir fehlt ein bischen Endprogression. Kann ich die auch durch druck in der ipf Kammer erreichen oder eher durch Volumenverkleinerung? was ist die bessere Alternative?
Kann kan den Kolben um 180° drehen(zwecks anschluss an die ipf kammer im Eingebauten Zustand)?


----------



## Dipstick (2. August 2011)

@astraljunkie ... Hab den Thread durchsucht nach "Nm" und hab 8 Ergebnisse, wobei keiner etwas über die Wippenhälften erwähnt. 

Sonst gibt es nur:



lorddemise schrieb:


> "_Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe_
> _8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
> _Sitzstrebe zu Wippe_
> _8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
> ...



Auch keine Hilfe ...

ps @gotboost - nices bike ... was wiegen die ONza?


----------



## gotboost (2. August 2011)

Bischen was über 1kg, glaub 1020gr...Bike komplett unter 16kg.


----------



## Mr.Dirt1011 (2. August 2011)

Wundervoll


----------



## Peter-S (2. August 2011)

Mr.Dirt1011 schrieb:


> Wundervoll


----------



## Mr.Dirt1011 (2. August 2011)

ich meinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dirt1011 (2. August 2011)




----------



## Mr.Dirt1011 (2. August 2011)

Wie bekommt man hier Bilder rein ?!


----------



## gotboost (2. August 2011)

Erst in dein fotoalbum hochladen, dann gewünschte größe anklicken im photoalbum ==> Linkadresse kopieren und einfügen.Bitte:


----------



## Tommkill (3. August 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus an der Monach Front? Mir fehlt ein bischen Endprogression. Kann ich die auch durch druck in der ipf Kammer erreichen oder eher durch Volumenverkleinerung? was ist die bessere Alternative?
> Kann kan den Kolben um 180° drehen(zwecks anschluss an die ipf kammer im Eingebauten Zustand)?



Du kannst beide Möglichkeiten machen, wobei ich zwecks dem Ansprechen doch eher die Kammer verkleinern würde.

Umdrehen würde ich ihn nicht, da ja ein wenig Öl in der Hauptkammer ist und dieses dann nicht mehr die Dichtung schmiert.


----------



## beachowsky (4. August 2011)

hallo, ich bin jetzt auch fertig mit dem fox rp23 und möchte mir einen monarch rt3 2012 zulegen. ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welches tune. ich schwanke zwischen a und b. oder muss man da auf sonst irgendwelche sachen achten? vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für die hilfe


----------



## gotboost (4. August 2011)

Also ich fahr ein C3 tune, des Weiteren wird hier auch ein b tune gefahren und ein Monarch wurde auf a umgebaut, da gibt's aber noch keine Rückmeldung. Kannst es dir aussuchen.


----------



## beachowsky (4. August 2011)

das verwirrt nur noch mehr :-(


----------



## µ_d (4. August 2011)

ich reihe mich dann auch mal in der riege der monarch interessierten ein.
habe letzte woche meine gabel von MoCo auf MiCo DH umgebaut und jetzt kommt der hinterbau mit dem dtswiss einfach nicht mehr mit.
ist einer von den monarch fahrern zufällig in der gewichtsklasse um 105 kg fahrfertig und kann berichten?
gruß,
caspar


----------



## styriabeef (5. August 2011)

So habe mir den thread seit seite 70 oder so durchgelesen - ich will ja nicht jammern aber es wäre super wenn diese sehr technischen themen in einem eigenem thread behandelt werden würden und nicht zwischendurch die farbe von einem bike und dann der shimstack behandelt wird ... egal ich schweife ab

Mein Anliegen:
habe ein 2010er V.SX mit einem 2008er Marzocchi Roco Air 3PL - lt. techn. daten verstellbare Druck- & Zugstufe und Lockout (alles unabhängig von einander) 200mm 
Einbaulänge 57mm Hub.

Meinen Roco bin ich mit 75kg nacktgewicht mit 115psi bei ca 30-40% sag gefahren.
Sensibilität bergauf ok - bergab super.
Endprogression gefühlt ok - kein Durchschlag auch nicht im bikepark.

Probleme waren das das Lockout nie funkioniert hat, der Rebound einen sehr geringen Verstellbereich hatte (ganz schnell bis ein klein bisschen weniger schnell), und dass ich bei der Druckstufe kaum Veränderung des Einfederverhaltens gemerkt habe Luftleckage.
All das hatte ich gehofft mit einem RP23 in den Griff zu bekommen.

Gundsätzlich will ich einen Dämpfer der bergab gut anspricht nicht überdämpft aber gutes Feedback vom Untergrund gibt und nicht durchschlägt - bergauf brauch ich KEIN Wippen im sitzen Lockout wär gut aber trotzdem Plattformdämpfung fürs Gelände.
Auf meinem tourenradl hab ich einen alten Fox Float Triad der genau das kann. (allerdings bei weniger Federweg)

Nachdem einige Dinge beim Dämpfer (s.o.) nicht funktioniert haben, habe ich das Angebot von Votec angenommen diesen kostenlos gegen einen neuen FOX RP23 ersetzen zu lassen.
Da ich hier viel Kritik vernommen habe frage ich mich ob ich den überhaupt einbaun, oder als neu weiterverkaufen soll.

Einsatzgebiet: von Feierabendrunde über Tagestour bis gelegentliche Bikeparkeinsätze
Ersatzdämpfer: Monarch oder aktueller Rocco

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Gala (6. August 2011)

Hallo styriabeef,

las Dich nicht verrückt machen. Fahr den rp23 einfach. Ich fahr ihn seit 1,5 Jahren
ohne Probleme. Funktioniert nach jetzt 5000km 100 000 hm, Rothorn, saalbach-leongang, Portes du Soleil, Livigno usw. immer noch einwandfrei. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (7. August 2011)

da kann ich mich nur gala anschließen. ich hab mein v-sx mit dem rp23 ausgestattet (Modelljahr 2009) und der funktioniert immer noch ohne probleme und ohne service und spritzschutz. meines erachtens ist da nur eine sache der pflege.


----------



## marsepolani (7. August 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat jemand diese Kunststoffbuchsen vom Hauptlager schon irgendwo als Einzelteil gesehen. Votec will nur den kompletten Lagersatz (89) für den gesamten Hinterbau verkaufen. Ich brauche aber nur die zwei Buchsen. Ist ja eigentlich ein Verschleißteil und hat bei mir 5000km gehalten.



HI,

sprich mit denen mal ein nettes Wort. Habe ein Lager verloren, Fotos davon gemacht und sie haben mir zwei neue geschickt. Zwar eins zuviel, aber besser als der ganze Satz

mfg marsepolani


----------



## pixelquantec (7. August 2011)

Hat sich bereits erledigt. Habe direkt beim Hersteller ne Tüte voll Buchsen bestellt ( damit reiche ich ein paar Jahre ) und heute schon getauscht. Kosten pro Stück soviel wie ein Kaffee beim Bäcker.


----------



## styriabeef (8. August 2011)

@gotboost:
sind das diese hier http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790


----------



## gotboost (8. August 2011)

Das sind die für 3 Züge. Gibbed auch für 2.


----------



## styriabeef (8. August 2011)

find ich leider auf der syntace hp nicht.
Hast du eine Idee wo man die bekommt?


----------



## gotboost (8. August 2011)

Telefon, lv direkt.


----------



## styriabeef (8. August 2011)

danke - bin ich mittlerweile auch schon draufgekommen


----------



## girion (15. August 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat sich bereits erledigt. Habe direkt beim Hersteller ne Tüte voll Buchsen bestellt ( damit reiche ich ein paar Jahre ) und heute schon getauscht. Kosten pro Stück soviel wie ein Kaffee beim Bäcker.



Kannst du das etwas präzisieren? 
Meinst du die Buchsen vom Hinterraddämpfer? 
Bei Syntace? 
durch Anruf? 
Hast du die Buchsen nachgemessen oder wussten die bei Syntace Bescheid (passende Buchsen für das V.SX)?  
Hast du auch schon andere Sachen aus dem Lagerkit separat evt. bei Syntace bestellt?  
Meine Buchsen sind auch ausgeschlagen und ich überlege, wo ich die bestellen kann.

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruseman (15. August 2011)

girion schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas präzisieren?
> Meinst du die Buchsen vom Hinterraddämpfer?
> Bei Syntace?
> durch Anruf?
> ...



Versucht mal bitte nicht alles durcheinander zu werfen!!!
Thema Hauptlager: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8571582&postcount=2029


----------



## pixelquantec (15. August 2011)

Ich hab wie 'Cruseman' bei IGUS die hier bestellt: GFM-1214-15.  Sitzen sehr stramm und kosten nicht viel.


----------



## girion (16. August 2011)

Danke passt - bestelle ich mir dann auch da.

Vielleicht für andere ganz interessant, mein Pannenverlauf   nach V.SX Kauf im Mai 2010:

1.Neue Hinterradstrebe,     wegen fehlendem Kettenstrebenschutz Lackabplatzer--> im Forum mit Bildern, 
2.durchgescheuerte Schaltzüge wegen loser Befestigung --> im Forum,     3.lose Bremsscheibe, 
4.lose Hammerschmidtkurbel (Drehmoment?!),  (Punkt 3/4. trotz Inspektion nach 2 Monaten)
5./6  2x Schraubenkopfbruch am Hinterbaudämpfer (untere Aufhängung) 08-2010 und 08-2011  ???!
7.  eingeschliffene Unterstrebe durch Spiel des Hinterrades, 8. ausgerissenes Schaltauge --> Grund nur 1/3 eingedrehte zu kurze Schraube -> Rest des Gewindes war sichtbar blank, 
9.ausgeschlagene Buchsen -> wobei da natürlich "normaler" Verschleiß vorschliegt - habe aber auch im Forum gelesen, dass da nicht immer gefettet wurde beim Zusammenbau

--> da empfehle ich bei Neukauf entsprechend drauf zu achten, denn zumindest bei meinem Bike wurde nicht immer sorgfältig zusammengebaut - Kettenlänge bei Hammerschmidt sollte man auch überprüfen --> mir ist beim Biken schon mehrmals die Kette bei Schlägen zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen eingeklemmt

Bilder der Defekte  unter Fotos einsehbar


----------



## marsepolani (16. August 2011)

girion schrieb:


> Danke passt - bestelle ich mir dann auch da.
> 
> Vielleicht für andere ganz interessant, mein Pannenverlauf   nach V.SX Kauf im Mai 2010:
> 
> ...



Hi, 
dass die Kette zwischen Strebe und Reifen bei der Hammerschmidt schlägt ist mir des öfteren bei einer Alpenüberquerung passiert. Die  Strebe sah dann sehr mitgenommen aus. 
Habe dann Bilder an den Konstuckteur Stark geschickt und anstandslos
eine neue Strebe erhalten.

Gruß 
Marsepolani


----------



## Dipstick (16. August 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus Porte du Soleil ... Bike hat alles überstanden - sogar den Champery Downhill 







Oftmals wünscht man sich etwas "mehr" ... aber dafür dass es nicht zum DH'en konzepiert wurde, schlägt es sich massig fein


----------



## Bloodhound5 (16. August 2011)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Porte du Soleil ... Bike hat alles überstanden - sogar den Champery Downhill
> 
> Oftmals wünscht man sich etwas "mehr" ... aber dafür dass es nicht zum DH'en konzepiert wurde, schlägt es sich massig fein



Bist noch unten? Bin grade mit meinem (2008er) v.Fr auch in Morzine, noch bis Samstag. Läuft auch gut, auch wenn man sich in Portes immer "mehr" wünscht  Aber das tun auch die Jungs mit den fetten Bikes, von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. August 2011)

Man, bin ich froh, daß ich nicht der Einzige bin, der Portes du Soleil auch mal bei Regen gesehen hat. Seid 3 Jahren nicht einmal ohne Regen. Aber PDS ist einfach der Oberhammer. Schön zu wissen, daß das auch mit dem V.SX "problemlos" machbar ist.


----------



## Dipstick (16. August 2011)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Bist noch unten? Bin grade mit meinem (2008er) v.Fr auch in Morzine, noch bis Samstag. Läuft auch gut, auch wenn man sich in Portes immer "mehr" wünscht  Aber das tun auch die Jungs mit den fetten Bikes, von daher



Na, bin schon da Heim , in der schönen Steiermark  ... aber am 2.Sept gehts auf zum Kronplatz

und so schauts da aus: [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgVgvd5IoYE[/nomedia]

Ja, Sonntag Vormittag hat's geregnet - ein bisserl Abwechslung schadet nie:


----------



## blackberry5393 (17. August 2011)

Hallo !

Also ich verkaufe mein neues Votec V.SX Größe Medium Farbe: Schwarz das ich leider 
aus Zeitmangel hergeben muss !

Das Bike wurde Ende Mai 2011 gekauft und 2mal gefahren !Also -NEU !!

Ausstattung :

Felgen: Mavic Deemax- silver
Reifen: Muddy Mary
Bremsen: Formula The One -schwarz gold
Federgabel: Fox Talas 36 FIT 2011, 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 High Volume 2011, 160mm
Schaltung: Sram X9, Hammerschmidt 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt 
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 
Lenker: Funn 785mm rot
Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine 2

Das Bike ist so wie NEU !!!!

Bei Interesse bitte unter +43699/18923561 melden 
oder ein Email hinterlassen bzw. PM 

Preis:2500 Euro VHB !!


----------



## Peter-S (21. August 2011)

Scheinbar warten alle auf die 2012er Lieferung... Endlich einen RS Dämpfer bekommen, allerdings Mid-Tune  Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## styriabeef (23. August 2011)

@dipstick: da schau her, bin ich also doch nicht der einzige 
Darf man fragen wie sich deine Crossmax so im Bikepark schlagen?
Und wie bist mit der Talas zufrieden? Ich krieg immer gscheiten armpump in bikeparks ala semmering woma a bissl schnella unterwegs is. 
Den Kompromiss Ansprechverhalten vs. wegtauchen krieg ich auch mit der HS/LS Compression nicht in den Griff.


----------



## Cube Lova (25. August 2011)

Daran wird sich mit einer talas auch nichts ändern....bau sie auf van um und du wirst glücklich...


----------



## Peter-S (25. August 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Scheinbar warten alle auf die 2012er Lieferung... Endlich einen RS Dämpfer bekommen, allerdings Mid-Tune  Bin mal gespannt.



Endlich ist er da  und morgen wird er gleich verbaut... Rechtzeitig zum Ausritt ins Karwendel


----------



## lukabe (25. August 2011)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Daran wird sich mit einer talas auch nichts ändern....bau sie auf van um und du wirst glücklich...



Deswegen bau ich jetzt meine Lyrik auch von 2-step R auf 170mm U-Turn MCDH um


----------



## LWR (26. August 2011)

Unsere 3 V.SX (2010) haben die 3 Tage Ischgl problemlos überstanden


----------



## Peter-S (26. August 2011)

WOW!! Habe jetzt den Monarch in Mid-Tune montiert und kann nur sagen, schmeisst die Fox-Dämpfer weg! Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied was das Ansprechverhalten (Standard-RS Buchsen) und die Performance angeht. Absolut !! nicht mit dem Fox-Dämpfer zu vergleichen. 

@Tommkill: Ich finde den Mid-Tune supersensibel und die Einstellmöglichkeiten passen perfekt. Vielleicht muss ich an der Endprogression noch ein wenig drehen, aber das werde ich nach einer größeren Runde entscheiden. Danke nochmals für deine Tipps!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (26. August 2011)

@ Peter-S

super, aber so riesig finde ich den unterschied zwischen den tunes gar nicht. Ich bin jetzt einmal mit A gefahren und finde ihn ein wenig besser als B. An der Endprogression muss ich wahrscheinlich auch noch feilen, aber dazu benötigt es noch mehrere Ausfahrten.

Bin aber auch super zufrieden. fast kein wippen, spricht aber trotzdem sehr gut an.


----------



## Peter-S (26. August 2011)

Tommkill schrieb:


> An der Endprogression muss ich wahrscheinlich auch noch feilen, aber dazu benötigt es noch mehrere Ausfahrten.



Ich nehme an, dass lediglich der O-Ring herausgenommen werden muss (Luft ablassen )und sich dann die Hülse herausnehmen lässt?

Uphill läuft die Kiste ebenfalls um Längen besser, da die Wippunterdrückung wirklich deutlich besser geht wie beim Fox. Ich finde das Teil jetzt schon genial


----------



## Tommkill (26. August 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass lediglich der O-Ring herausgenommen werden muss (Luft ablassen )und sich dann die Hülse herausnehmen lässt?
> 
> Uphill läuft die Kiste ebenfalls um Längen besser, da die Wippunterdrückung wirklich deutlich besser geht wie beim Fox. Ich finde das Teil jetzt schon genial



genau so ist es, einfach O-Ring abnehmen und Hülse herunterziehen.

Wippunterdrückung ist genau so wie ich sie will, erst ab einem gewissen Druck macht die LS Druckstufe auf und die Federung wird aktiv.


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. August 2011)

Das mit der Wippunterdrückung klingt gut.. Meinen DT Swiss muss ich immer komplett blockieren und dazu tief ins Rahmendreieck greifen...


----------



## blackberry5393 (30. August 2011)

Hey alle zusammen !

Verkaufe jetzt mein Votec 2011 V.SX-schwarz Größe M um einen Hammer Preis !

Gabel: Fox36 Talas Fit RLC 2011 160 mm
Bremse:Formula The One 203mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 160mm
Schaltung:Sram XO 2012 Schaltwerk, Truvativ Hammerschmidt 
Felgen:MAvic Deemax
Reifen:Schwalbe Muddy Mary
Sattelstütze:Rock Shox Reverb 
etc.

Rad ist wie NEU und muss es leider wegen einer Neuanschaffung hergeben!!
Rechnung etc. ist alles vorhanden !

Verkaufe es um:
1700

bei Interesse bitte eine PM oder Email an [email protected]


----------



## Dipstick (31. August 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @dipstick: da schau her, bin ich also doch nicht der einzige
> Darf man fragen wie sich deine Crossmax so im Bikepark schlagen?
> Und wie bist mit der Talas zufrieden? Ich krieg immer gscheiten armpump in bikeparks ala semmering woma a bissl schnella unterwegs is.



Oha, styrianbeef, habs garnicht gesehen ... die Crossmax haben schon einen Depscher - nicht weiter tragisch. Sind eher "zu intelligent" für Bikeparks - würd hier auch auf was günstigeres und stabilieres Zurückkreifen (ala Hope + ZTR Flow) ... bergauf natürlich ein Traum. 

Die Talas ... ich konnts mir nicht anders aussuchen und bin dank RC2 Fit (und Absenkung auf 100mm) beim Bergaufklettern sehr dankbar. Fürn reinen Downhiller dann doch eher eine 888Ti oder ähnliches. Umrüsten ... geht auch 

Bist du in Graz? Und bist im Falling Leaves video?


----------



## Brother (31. August 2011)

mhh einfach weils heute so schön war mit dem V.SX unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Astaroth (1. September 2011)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Votec VSX und bin jetzt fündig geworden. Leider hat das gute Stück *Zwei Dellen am Unterrohr. Nun meine Frage: kaufen oder nicht kaufen? 
Was meint Ihr???*


----------



## Peter-S (1. September 2011)

Finger weg lassen... EINDEUTIG !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2011)

Definitiv Finger weg. Sehe ich auch so. Blackberry verkauft doch seins. Ist das nichts für dich? Oder hat der die Dellen im Unterrohr?


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. September 2011)

Mal ein Frage, gibt es irgendwo ein Hinweis auf die Anzugsmomente an den Lagerpunkten. Die Homepage scheint ja nicht so ergiebig zu sein.

 Kuka


----------



## Astaroth (2. September 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Definitiv Finger weg. Sehe ich auch so. Blackberry verkauft doch seins. Ist das nichts für dich? Oder hat der die Dellen im Unterrohr?




Doch liest sich nicht schlecht nur der Rahmen müsste in L sein.


----------



## astraljunkie (2. September 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage, gibt es irgendwo ein Hinweis auf die Anzugsmomente an den Lagerpunkten. Die Homepage scheint ja nicht so ergiebig zu sein.


guck mal #1426


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. September 2011)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> guck mal #1426



Vieln Dank 

 Kuka


----------



## Astaroth (2. September 2011)

*Will den keiner sein VSX in der GrÃ¶sse L verkaufen, Preis bis 1500â¬*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (2. September 2011)

Meins ist erstens nur in M und zweitens viel zu toll, um es zu verkaufen


----------



## kube (3. September 2011)

ich würde mein V.SX niemals verkaufen, das wird solange gefahren bis es zu Staub zerfällt


----------



## styriabeef (3. September 2011)

@dipstick... wenn i's net besser wüsst könnts fast ich sein. 
genau mein riding-revier und style


----------



## volkerracho (3. September 2011)

Hi, 
habe mal grob den thread überflogen. Auf der ersten Seite stand was was auch meine Befürchtung wäre: Der Dämpfer liegt voll im Dreck. Ist jemand von euch mit dem Ding schon mehr als 7000km bei jedem Wetter gefahren und kann mir was zur Dauerhaltbarkeit vom Dämpfer sagen? Trinkflaschenhalterungen bzw die Bohrungen hat der Rahmen doch, wenn ich das richig gesehen habe ?

Gruß Volker


----------



## kube (4. September 2011)

Bei den 2011er ist doch schon ein Schutzblech dran, also kein dauerdreckbeschuss...


----------



## volkerracho (4. September 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Bei den 2011er ist doch schon ein Schutzblech dran, also kein dauerdreckbeschuss...



hatte ich gesehen, ich habe mich nur gefragt ob das mal reicht. Ich hatte mal ein no pogo von centurion, da saß der dämpfer ähnlich und war mehrfach defekt. Ich fahre relativ viel und auch bei Regen, Dreck und Schlamm. Wenn jetzt kein unzufriedener antwortet werte ich das mal als positives zeichen. Das Teil brauche ich als Allwetterüberalltourer mit Hang zum Groben. 
Alternative wäre das Uncle Jimbo, da ich genau zwischen Bocholt und Menden wohne werde ich mir wohl beide Räder mal live ansehen. Mal schauen ob eins die Erfüllung darstellt.


----------



## Brother (4. September 2011)

volkerracho schrieb:


> hatte ich gesehen, ich habe mich nur gefragt ob das mal reicht. Ich hatte mal ein no pogo von centurion, da saß der dämpfer ähnlich und war mehrfach defekt. Ich fahre relativ viel und auch bei Regen, Dreck und Schlamm. Wenn jetzt kein unzufriedener antwortet werte ich das mal als positives zeichen. Das Teil brauche ich als Allwetterüberalltourer mit Hang zum Groben.
> Alternative wäre das Uncle Jimbo, da ich genau zwischen Bocholt und Menden wohne werde ich mir wohl beide Räder mal live ansehen. Mal schauen ob eins die Erfüllung darstellt.



Hab zwar ein 2010er aber auch mit dem kleinen Schutzblech dran und kann bisher nichts negatives sagen. War jetzt gerade 2 Wochen bei uns in den Alpen unterwegs teilweise auch bei eher schlammigen Bedingungen. Natürlich wird der Dämpfer nachwievor schmutzig aber nie so wie ohne den Dämpferschutz. Bevor ich das Teil bekam machte ich mir aber auch sorgen drum auch weil der Marzocchi Dämpfer der Anfangs montiert war gleich zweimal schlapp machte. 

Gruss


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. September 2011)

Bei meinem 2011er mit Schutzblech wird nur der unterste Zentimeter des Dämpfers etwas dreckig, funktioniert bei mir also 1a.


----------



## lukabe (4. September 2011)

Ich fahr seit annähernd zwei Jahren ohne jeglichen Schutz (hatte anfangs so ein Stück Schlauch um den Dämpfer, das hat sich aber verabscheidet...) und mein RP23 hat bis jetzt noch keinerlei Mucken gemacht. 
Spricht nach wie vor sensibel wie am ersten Tag an.


----------



## kube (4. September 2011)

Ich habe auch ein 2010er und hatte mir direkt ein Schutzblech Marke eigenbau dran gemacht und bin seither ca. 6000km mit gefahren und kann nix negatives feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brother (4. September 2011)

Ich hätte da mal noch eine andere Frage. die einen fahren das V.SX ja mit einer Hammerschmidt. wie schauts da aus. wenn ich eine Hammerschmidt montiere reicht das ein short wechsler oder medium? und kann man eine hammerschmit mit den neuen 10fach Wechslern kombinieren oder nur mit den 9fach da ja eigentlich eine 9fach Kette benötigt wird. Fragen über Fragen


----------



## µ_d (4. September 2011)

Hammerschmidt geht auch mit 10-fach.
1 x 10 eigentlich immer mit kurzem schaltwerk möglich.


----------



## Enze (8. September 2011)

Hi,
hat hier einer das Radl von Blackberry gekauft? Ich versuch den Kollegen seit tagen per Telefon, Mail, etc. zu erreichen. Leider erfolglos. Dachte mir vielleicht hat's ja ainer im Forum gekauft und er geht deshalb nicht an's Telefon....

Gruss Enze



blackberry5393 schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen !
> 
> Verkaufe jetzt mein Votec 2011 V.SX-schwarz Größe M um einen Hammer Preis !
> 
> ...


----------



## Scuta (8. September 2011)

eventuell ein gefladertes Radl?


----------



## Downhiller666 (8. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

verkaufe gerade meinen VSX 2010 Rahmen.

Hier im Bikemarkt zu haben..


----------



## Enze (9. September 2011)

Danke fuer's Angebot, aber ich habe eine weibliche Ader....Fuer mich geht nur schwaz eloxiert oder raw. mein helius fr ist da eine ausnahme, die ich nur wegen rohloff und gutem preis akzeptieren konnte
aber farbe geht eigentlich garnicht



Downhiller666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> verkaufe gerade meinen VSX 2010 Rahmen.
> 
> Hier im Bikemarkt zu haben..


----------



## µ_d (9. September 2011)

also ich sehe ein schwarz-weissen rahmen. das sind ja streng genommen garkeine farben....


----------



## Enze (9. September 2011)

Sorry OT: hm, bei schwarz wuerde ich dir noch recht geben, aber weiss...besteht doch glaube ich aus den 3 grundfarben 




µ_d schrieb:


> also ich sehe ein schwarz-weissen rahmen. das sind ja streng genommen garkeine farben....


----------



## Slartibartfass (9. September 2011)

Das kommt drauf an ob du additive oder subtraktive Farbenlehre betreibst ;-) Entweder es besteht aus garkeine Farbe, oder aus allen. Schwarz genau andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. September 2011)

Ist eigentlich einer von euch V.SXlern schon mal das Alutech Fanes gefahren? Das sind nämlich die beiden einzigen Bikes, die gerade für mich in Frage kommen. Daher würde mich der Vergleich schon mal interessieren.


----------



## Dipstick (11. September 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einer von euch V.SXlern schon mal das Alutech Fanes gefahren? Das sind nämlich die beiden einzigen Bikes, die gerade für mich in Frage kommen. Daher würde mich der Vergleich schon mal interessieren.



Der Alutech Fanes Rahmen ist imho ein halbes Kilo schwerer ~ 3400g ... also was für Konditionsschwache  

schickes Ding - in meinem Bekanntengreis häuft er sich gewaltig


----------



## Slartibartfass (12. September 2011)

Ich überlege mir fürn Park jetzt noch nen Satz DH Reifen zu besorfen, dachte an einen Minion. Der sollte in 2.5 doch hinten in den Rahmen und in 2.7 in die Gabel passen, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## gotboost (12. September 2011)

Passt.


----------



## volkerracho (12. September 2011)

bekommt man in dem Rahmendreieck eigentlich eine große Trinkflasche unter ? Habe keine Lust auf Trinkrucksäcke, vor allem nicht beim Alpencross.


----------



## Dipstick (14. September 2011)

lorddemise schrieb:


> "_Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe_
> _8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
> _Sitzstrebe zu Wippe_
> _8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung_
> ...



Nochmal kurz (hab grad die Lager "Wippe zu Hauptrahmen" getauscht) bezüglich des rot Hervorgehobenen ... siehe Beschreibung? Kann mir das bitte jemand erläutern - Mercie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (14. September 2011)

ich würde es so machen wie es da steht 
also keine Schraubensicherung beim Zusammenbau, sondern Fett drannpapsen.

edit: wegens des Anzugsmomentes, würde ich (also du) bei Votec anrufen und frägen


----------



## µ_d (14. September 2011)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz (hab grad die Lager "Wippe zu Hauptrahmen" getauscht) bezüglich des rot Hervorgehobenen ... siehe Beschreibung? Kann mir das bitte jemand erläutern - Mercie



die große schraube nur so fest ziehen das gerade kein spiel mehr vorhanden ist und dann mit der innenliegenden madenschraube kontern damit sich nichts mehr löst.


----------



## Dipstick (14. September 2011)

Wer suchet der findet ... danke an müh_d, aber das hier beschreibts präziser: 



lorddemise schrieb:


> So habe eben mit Votec telefoniert und eine Anleitung zur Konterung/Einstellung des Hauptlagers bekommen. Ebenfalls kommt für den Fox Dämpfer eine neue Schraube o.Ä. Bei den neueren Rahmen wurde dies wohl schon bedacht. (Probleme waren bei mir DIESE)
> 
> Hier die email:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

weiss schon jemand wie das V.SX 2012 ausschauen wird? Wann kommen die neuen Räder bei Votec? November/Dezember?


----------



## kube (18. September 2011)

Ausser Farbe und andere Zugverlegung hat sich nix geändert


----------



## sakura (18. September 2011)

_...Zugverlegung war ja auch einer *DER* Kritikpunkte...
_


----------



## Peter-S (18. September 2011)

sakura schrieb:


> _...Zugverlegung war ja auch einer *DER* Kritikpunkte...
> _



Naja..  Wenn es richtig gemacht ist, dann klappt das auch mit der "alten" Zugverlegung ...


----------



## gotboost (22. September 2011)

Hat wer Interesse an einem 30km alten Monarch rt hv? Kommt aus einem Nukeproof Mega, nur testgefahren, direkt gegen Stahlfeder getauscht, passt perfekt ins sx. Per pm.


----------



## Dipstick (28. September 2011)

Damit der Thread nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


----------



## astraljunkie (28. September 2011)

schickes bild, sauber mitgezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (28. September 2011)

Hallo,

ist mein erster Post hier im Forum und direkt mit einer Frage an alle V.SX'er.

Ich überlege mir, mein erstes Votec zu ordern, ein V.SX in Custom-Konfiguration:

*Rahmen:*V.SX, Individuell, L   Farben: Rahmen Braun, Hauptdekor (Schriftzug) Silber (ev. auch Gold), kein Nebendekor

*Gabel:*Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT

*Dämpfer:*Fox RP23 Boost Valve

*Laufrad:*Crank Brothers Iodin AM

*Reifen:*Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
(werde ich auf Tubeless umrüsten)

*Bremsen:*Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm

*Cockpit:*Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
(alternativ ev. die Crank Brother-Kombi)

*Sattel:*Selle Italia XO
(ist egal, wird eh' gegen Yutaac gewechselt)

*Sattelstütze:*Rock Shox Reverb

*Antrieb:*Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9
(die Hammerschmidt muss sein )

Einsatz des Teiles soll tourenfähiges Enduro sein, also Flowtrails und Naturtrails und deren Anstiege im Mittelgebirge (keine Alpen), kleine bis mittlere Jumps, auch mal moderate Downhillstrecken, aber nichts Extremes.
Halt ein Spassbike, das auch gut Uphill kann und auch mal ein bisschen was wegsteckt, wenn's ruppiger wird und mit dem man auch in den Bikepark fahren kann.


Wie sind so Eure Erfahrungen mit Votec ?

Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, habe ich mal die wichtigsten Punkte aufgelistet:

- Durchschnittl. Lieferzeiten ab Bestelldatum (Hotline spricht von 6-7 Wochen) ?
- Verarbeitung der Bikes, auch bei längerem Einsatz. Lockert oder verzieht sich z.B. was wie Schrauben an Gelenken und Lagern , Speichen, etc., was zumindest auf die Votec-Montage zurückzuführen wäre ?
- Bike-spezifisches oder 3rd-Part-eigenes Werkzeug als kostenfreie Zugabe (z.B. Dämpferpumpe, Drehmomentschlüssel, Speichenschlüssel etc) ?
- Service von Votec auch nach dem Kauf (Reklamationen, Kulanz, Reparaturen, Wartungsangebote (jährlicher Service) etc. ) ?

Kurz, wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit Euren V.SX speziell als (auch tourenfähiges) Enduro und Votec als Hersteller ?

Ausserdem wäre für mich wichtig im Hinblick auf meine ggf. anstehende Order:

Lohnt es sich bezügl. der angekündigten Änderung der Zugverlegungen am Oberrohr auf die 2012er Rahmen zu warten ?
D.h. habt Ihr selbst tatsächlich relevante Probleme mit der im Biketest als katastrophal beschriebenen Kabelführung der 2011er Rahmen, also z.B. mit Scheuern der Kabel an Beinen und Rahmen wie im Test beschrieben ?


Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Peter-S (28. September 2011)

Gute Zusammenstellung 
Mein Tipp: alle Schrauben selbst einkleben und mit Drehmoment anziehen. Bisher habe ich keine lockere Verbindung gehabt.
Zugverlegung 2010 ist durchaus OK. Ich würde um die Züge an dem jeweiligen Befestigungspunkt einfach mit einem 1cm Stück Schrumpfschlauch ziehen und den Rahmen an möglichen Scheuerstellen mit Tape abkleben und dann passiert da gar nix. Der Artikel ist Quatsch. Wahrscheinlich waren zu lange Züge zu locker montiert und dann kommt eben so ein Käse heraus.

Los, trau dich...


----------



## Waver (28. September 2011)

Danke Peter.

Das mit den Kabeln habe ich mir schon so gedacht, da die auf den Fotos beim Testbike extreme Überlängen hatten, während es auf der Produktpage des V.SX recht ordentlich aussieht.
Wenn keiner hier sonst andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, hätte sich das damit erledigt und ich könnte auch ggf. direkt ordern, falls nicht schon jetzt im Oktober die neuen Rahmen verbaut würden. In dem Fall würde ich halt doch noch 2-3 Wochen zuwarten.


----------



## Gala (28. September 2011)

Hallo Waver,

Im Bike mit sehr gut, MountainBike überragend, Freeride 9,5 von 10 Punkten bewertet.
Wirst Dich wohl nicht von zwei schlampig verlegten Zügen abschrecken lassen!?
Fahre mein VSX jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren. Ausser den üblichen Verschleisteilen,
u. Service, Dämpfer, Gabel war nix. Ich würds mir wieder kaufen u. werds auch 
noch ne Weile fahren. 
Gruss


----------



## Waver (28. September 2011)

, danke für die Antwort, Gala.


----------



## Waver (29. September 2011)

Wie lange habt Ihr im Durchschnitt auf Eure Bikes warten müssen ?


----------



## gotboost (29. September 2011)

5 Wochen.


----------



## Peter-S (29. September 2011)

Waver schrieb:


> Danke Peter.
> 
> Das mit den Kabeln habe ich mir schon so gedacht, da die auf den Fotos beim Testbike extreme Überlängen hatten, während es auf der Produktpage des V.SX recht ordentlich aussieht.
> Wenn keiner hier sonst andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, hätte sich das damit erledigt und ich könnte auch ggf. direkt ordern, falls nicht schon jetzt im Oktober die neuen Rahmen verbaut würden. In dem Fall würde ich halt doch noch 2-3 Wochen zuwarten.



Geh mal davon aus, dass wenn die nicht etliche Rahmen noch auf Lager haben, bereits neu produzierte Rahmen seit August verfügbar sind. So ist es jedenfalls typabhängig bei den anderen großen Anbietern. Vielleicht hast Du Glück


----------



## Waver (29. September 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Werde heute mal die Votec-Hotline quälen und mit denen meine Wunschkonfiguration bzgl. Verfügbarkeiten des Chassis und der Parts besprechen.
Waren bei Euch, wie z.B.bei Canyon üblich, ein Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren) und eine Dämpferpumpe kostenfrei mitgeliefert gewesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (29. September 2011)

sowas gabs leider nicht dazu....


----------



## warpax (29. September 2011)

Hm, bei mir schon. Weiß aber nicht, ob das irgendwann eingestellt wurde (meins ist von 2008) oder ob das nur manchmal passiert.


----------



## Erroll (29. September 2011)

Kettenstrebenschutz war bei mir 2009 auch noch dabei. Nach 2009 gabs sowas glaub ich nicht mehr.


----------



## kube (29. September 2011)

Bei meinem 2010er war ausser das Bike nix mehr dabei........btw hab 3 Monate gewartet. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike und würde es mir auch wieder kaufen...


----------



## Waver (29. September 2011)

OK.

Eine wichtige Sache müsste ich noch von Euch wissen.
Kann man beim V.SX während der Fahrt den Schalthebel des Fox-Float Dämpfers erreichen und gut umlegen ? 
Ich frage wegen der extrem tiefen und nach vorne geneigten Einbauposition des Dämpfers.






Ich habe den gleichen Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Nerve XC und nutze die Blockierfunktion des Hinterbaus allein auf meiner kurzen Hausstrecke wenigstens ein dutzendmal pro Fahrt, wobei der Hebel beim Canyon gut aus der Fahrt heraus betätigt werden kann und man nicht dazu absteigen muss. Es wäre bei Touren mit schnell wechselnden Abfahrt/Steigungsabschnitten extrem blöd, wenn man beim V.SX dazu ständig anhalten und absteigen müsste.


----------



## aerofun (29. September 2011)

Hi Waver,

gleich zu deiner Frage: jepp, kann man.

einfach bisschen bücken, bisschen friemeln ... und schon is das ProPedal drin. Ob das nun unter "gut erreichbar" fällt weiß ich zwar nicht, aber die Geometrie + Fahrwerk entschädigen für die Position des Dämpfers/Schalters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (29. September 2011)

@Waver: ja, der Hebel des RP23 ist relativ gut erreichbar, wie aero ja schon geschrieben hat. Nach kurzem eingewöhnen greift man eigentlich ohne hinzuschauen hin und legt den Hebel um, ich hab zumindest in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem V.SX, inzwischen mit MC DH und 170mm U-Turn:









MC DH:




U-Turn:




Die Gabel läuft jetzt wirklich traumhaft und kommt endlich auch bei schnellen Schlägen nach... Ich hatte heute auf dem Trail das Gefühl das Vorderrad hat sich am Boden festgesaugt


----------



## Gala (29. September 2011)

Hallo Waver,

komm gerade von Probefahrt von meinem Hometrail zurück.
Hab mir den Angel Set von Cane Creek gegönnt. 1 Grad flacher.
Kostet bei Votec 90 Eu. Aufpreis. Nachrüsten ca. 200 Eu.
VSX liegt ruhiger bei schnellen Abfahrten, im Singletrail fast
kein Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## Waver (29. September 2011)

@ Gala:
super, danke für den Tip.
Werde morgen die Hotline anrufen und auch nach dem Nachrüstsatz fragen.


@ Freak511:
Sehr schickes Bike, meinen Glückwunsch.

Also sind wohl alle rundum zufrieden mit ihren V.SX, das ist gut zu hören und macht mir die Entscheidung leichter, nochmals Danke an Euch für die Infos.
Ich schwanke zwar noch ein wenig zwischen dem Canyon Strive und dem V.SX, aber es spricht wohl trotz des kleinen Aufpreises mehr für das Votec.
Ich werde berichten, was es nun wird und sollte es das Votec werden, stelle ich hier ein paar Bilder ein.

ein schönes Bike-Wochenende an Alle.


----------



## Waver (30. September 2011)

So, das V.SX ist bestellt:

Rahmenfarbe: Brown Metallic
Hauptdecor: Gold
Styledecor: Silver (nur das kleine Votec unter dem Hauptdekor, sonst kein Styledecor)

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Crank Brothers Iodine, Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine, Griffe: 
Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO (wird später gegen Yutaak gewechselt)
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: 
Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 


Der Christopher von der Bestellannahme hat mit die Crank Brother Iodine Laufräder ausgeredet (seufzzzz), da sie sehr schwer zu richten seien, wenn mal ein Achter drin ist. So sind es jetzt die Mavic Deemax geworden, dafür ist das Cockpit nun Crank Brother.
Dazu kommt noch der Cane Creek Seuersatz mit kleinem Aufpreis. 

Bilder folgen, wenn's da ist (so 6-8 Wo wurden angegeben).


----------



## akami (30. September 2011)

Hier ein schickes Herbst-Bild von gestern. 16.5 Wochen habe ich auf mein SX gewartet. Und als kleinen Tipp am Rande: Holt diese grüne Fox-Pampe aus der Gabel.







MFG


----------



## lukabe (30. September 2011)

Und für alle die RockShox fahren auch noch ein Tipp: Macht Pampe in die Gabel rein 
Meine war von Werk ab seeehr trocken, nach aufmachen und Fetten +  neues Öl ging sie dann besser, nach Umbau auf U-Turn + MCDH geht sie traumhaft


----------



## OltaBanolta (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meins:








Wird ausschließlich im alpinen Gelände genutzt. 

Der Rollwiderstand vom Baron ist weitaus höher als vom Minion ST, soviel steht einmal fest!

Getauscht wird noch: Lenker und Vorbau! 
Lenker ist zu kurz, Vorbau zu hässlich....

Achja: mir ist der Klipp für die Zugführung abhanden gekommen. Das gehört so nicht....


----------



## Erroll (1. Oktober 2011)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Achja: mir ist der Klipp für die Zugführung abhanden gekommen. Das gehört so nicht....



Ein Kabelbinder tut es genauso.


----------



## lukabe (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes teil, erinnert mich sehr an mein eigenes


----------



## Waver (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja, schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie lange Votec Garantie auf den Rahmen gewährt ? Konnte auf der Seite nichts finden. (bis auf 2 Jahre Sachmängelhaftung, ich hoffe nicht das es das schon war)


----------



## Slartibartfass (3. Oktober 2011)

Fahr mein SX inzwischen 1,5 Jahre (3500km ca) und bin immernoch begeistert. Das Rad macht einfach einen mords Spaß, und meine Umbauten (2Fach mit Kettenführung, Reverb Sattelstütze, Highroller-Reifen) haben den Character des Bikes nochmal deutlich beeinflusst und auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. Würde es sofort wieder kaufen!!! Sowohl bei ausgedehnte Enduroturen im Mittelgebirge und den Alpen, als auch bei leichte Bikeparkeinsätze (Beerfelden, Winterberg, Lac Blanc) bereitet die Mühle einfach nur riesen Spaß!

Actionfoto aus Beerfelden:






Nur die Zugverlegung nervt, aber da werd ich im Winter jetzt mal tätig und die Züge unten lang durchs Hauptlager legen.


----------



## flowbike (5. Oktober 2011)

was kommt denn in ein 2009er V.SX für ein Steuersatz rein?
Ich brauch nen reducer von 1.5 auf 1 1/8"

Danke und Gruß


----------



## 2white2red (5. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen,

hat jemand von euch eine Auflistung, welche Lager im Hinterbau des V.SX Modell 09 verbaut sind?
Hab vor einen großen Herbstservice zu machen und die dabei alle zu tauschen.

Bisher hab ich zusammen:
- Verbindung Kettenstrebe - Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
- Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS
Fehlt noch:
- Kugellager an Verbindung Hinterbau - Dämpferwippe ( 698RS?)
- Nadellager am Ende der Kettenstrebe

Könnt ihr mir hier weiter helfen?

Beste Grüße

Uli


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Oktober 2011)

2white2red schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich zusammen:
> - Verbindung Kettenstrebe - Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
> - Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )
> Fehlt noch:
> ...


 
Kurz ergänzt.


----------



## Erroll (5. Oktober 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> was kommt denn in ein 2009er V.SX für ein Steuersatz rein?
> Ich brauch nen reducer von 1.5 auf 1 1/8"


Bei mir ist ein FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5 - 1 1/8 verbaut.


----------



## gotboost (5. Oktober 2011)

Der syntace Steuersatz passt perfekt...besser noch gleich ein reducer einbaun, kostet 90â¬ ca.macht die Geo brauchbar.


----------



## warpax (5. Oktober 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5 - 1 1/8 verbaut.



War bei mir "ab Werk" ebenfalls so und hat sich bislang auch nicht geändert.


----------



## flowbike (6. Oktober 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> War bei mir "ab Werk" ebenfalls so und hat sich bislang auch nicht geÃ¤ndert.





Erroll schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5 - 1 1/8 verbaut.



Danke, bei dem hier ist es ein FSA big Pig, was aber auch noch nicht viel aussagt, Bin aber Ã¼ber die FSA-Seite fÃ¼ndig geworden und habe die genauen MaÃe. Nach SHIS ist das ein EC49/28.6 + EC49/30



gotboost schrieb:


> Der syntace Steuersatz passt perfekt...besser noch gleich ein reducer einbaun, kostet 90â¬ ca.macht die Geo brauchbar.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Ein Reducer Ã¤ndert doch nix an der Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (6. Oktober 2011)

Oh verschrieben, meinte den Steuersatz von Works components, kann man gleich -2 grad bestellen, ist nicht teuer und bringt einiges.


----------



## mr320 (6. Oktober 2011)

Was denn, kann keiner was zur Garantiezeit bei Votec sagen?


----------



## flowbike (6. Oktober 2011)

was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:

Ich hatte parallel zum Forum hier, auch direkt bei Votec wegen der Größe des Steuersatzes nachgefragt. Konkret war meine Frage folgende:


> mein V.SX Bj 2009 braucht nen neuen Steuersatz. Aktuell ist da ein FSA big pig reducer drin (1.5" auf 1 1/8") welche Abmessungen hat das Steuerrohr denn?



als Antwort bekam ich:


> Das Steuerrohr hat 1,5" als Grundmaß


geil, oder 

Da hätte ich auch gleich nen Mitarbeiter vom Mediamarkt fragen können


----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2011)

2,54*1,5 = Ergebnis 

.. die vom Blödmarkt würde ich nicht fragen ...


----------



## flowbike (7. Oktober 2011)

willst Du dich nicht beim Service von Votec bewerben?

vielleicht noch mal post #2161 lesen und mit deinem Ergebnis vergleichen


----------



## styriabeef (7. Oktober 2011)

@Slartibartfass: Wollte die Zugverlegung auch durchs Hauptlager machen. Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass es zumindest bei mir an der zu kurzen Bremsleitung gescheitetert ist. Hab momentan auch keine Lust diese zu verlängern - evtl. leg ich mir eine neue leichtere Bremse zu und machs dann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist klar. Ich werde dann neue Leitungen und Züge verlegen.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (8. Oktober 2011)

Herbst 






Die Zugverlegung im Auslieferungszustand nervt tatsächlich. Aber auch nur weil die Oberfläche der Hüllen extrem glatt ist und die Züge sich , wenn das Fahrwerk arbeitet , durch die Ösen (egal ob Clips oder Kabelbinder) hin und her schieben. Ein wenig Isolierband um die Hülle (dort wo der Clip/Kabelbinder) sitzt und schon rutscht nichts mehr und die Züge arbeiten nur noch dort wo sie sollen. 

Beim V.XM ging's mit Clips und Klebeband. Beim SX halten die Kabelbinder alles auf den Punkt genau. 

Beim V.SX in Größe M würde ich aber darauf achten , dass der Brems und der Schaltzug vom Hauptrahmen zum Hinterbau in unbelasteter Stellung schon einen leichten Bogen nach oben macht. So wird verhindert , dass die Dinger dazu neigen nach unten in die Wippe zu knicken und beschädigt werden. 

Kennt sich hier einer mit der "selbstabziehenden" Hammerschmidt aus? Die äußere Scheibe dreht sich grundsätzlich mit und somit ist NIX mit selbstabziehend. Gibt's da alternativ 'n Abzieher? HILFE!


----------



## gotboost (8. Oktober 2011)

Musst die äußere Schraube einkleben. Dann funktionierts.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Idee ist gut, danke! Vielleicht versuch ich's mal mit Gewindesicherung. Nicht das ich die Hammerschmidt abbauen müsste. Ich mag nur kontrollieren ob die Platte dahinter fest ist , da so einiges ziemlich lose war als ich es im Shop abgeholt hab.


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Oktober 2011)

So ihr,
bin seit ende August auch stolzer Besitzer eines V.SX. Kam gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Frankreich Urlaub  
Hier noch paar Bilder...
Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Schiltrac (9. Oktober 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, danke! Vielleicht versuch ich's mal mit Gewindesicherung. Nicht das ich die Hammerschmidt abbauen müsste. Ich mag nur kontrollieren ob die Platte dahinter fest ist , da so einiges ziemlich lose war als ich es im Shop abgeholt hab.


 

Meine Platte war nach ca. 2 Monaten auch lose.
Wollte dann die HS auch abziehen und hättte beinahe dabei die komplette Kurbel zerstört... 
Es ist einfach wichtig, dass die HS NICHT IM OVERDRIVE ist bei der demontage/montage


@Richi: 180er Fox mit Kashima? Selbst nachgerüstet?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (9. Oktober 2011)

In jeder Werkstatt nimmt man Gewindesicherung für sensible und wichtige Schrauben. Bei Bikes für fast dreitausend Ökken ist das wohl nicht drin.

Danke für den Tip Schiltrac , aber ich hab das Problem , dass die äußere Gewindescheibe sich beim herausdrehen der zentralen Innensechskantschraube mit dreht. Mit mittelfester Sicherung müsste das aber funktionieren.


----------



## Schiltrac (9. Oktober 2011)

ja das war bei mir eben auch der Fall, weil ich noch den Overdrive drinn hatte...
ich musste also zuerst wieder die Schraube reindrehen (geht mit einer 16er Mutter sehr gut)
Dann hatte es bei mir wieder gehalten und ich konnte die Kurbel dann abziehen...
aber wie gesagt, mit Schraubensicherung müsste das klappen


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Oktober 2011)

V.SX letzte Woche in Davos/Klosters!
[yt=YouTube - Trailsurfing Davos/ Kosters]ctHOcTK4noo&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## dalimond (20. Oktober 2011)

servus, 
ich bin grad auf der suche nach einem neuen bike, welche  rahmengröße würdet ihr mir beim V.SX bei einer körpergröße von 183cm und sl von  86cm empfehlen?
was meint ihr soll ich auf die 2012 modele warten, oder noch eins von  2011 kaufen?

mfg dali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (20. Oktober 2011)

Fahre bei gleicher Größe/n ein 20" könnte mir aber auch 18" vorstellen, denn durch den Lenkwinkel läuft die Kiste schon sehr gerade...


----------



## Slartibartfass (20. Oktober 2011)

Fahre bei 184 ein V.SX in M, passt perfekt. Das Ransom in M von nem Kumpel wäre mir aber zu kurz....


----------



## BobsHaero (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry, i don't speak german but i'm very interested in this bike, so, since you are the biggest forum thread for the V.Sx, i'm gonna ask you some questions.

How does this behave in terms of rough descents? is it possible to drop 1,5 meters flat without damaging anything? is the frame stiff and tough or there are recorded breakdowns?
thank you so much.


----------



## astraljunkie (26. Oktober 2011)

hi bobs, 

i went to several bikeparks this season. there are no problems at all with the function of the bike. if you like riding the rough stuff all the time get a downhill bike. its not quite comfortable to ride the rough ways with the sx...sorry about my english, school is over a long time.

is the frame stiff and tough or there are recorded breakdowns? -> frame is stiff like hell, no breakdowns recorded yet (i think)


----------



## BobsHaero (26. Oktober 2011)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> hi bobs,
> 
> i went to several bikeparks this season. there are no problems at all with the function of the bike. if you like riding the rough stuff all the time get a downhill bike. its not quite comfortable to ride the rough ways with the sx...sorry about my english, school is over a long time.
> 
> is the frame stiff and tough or there are recorded breakdowns? -> frame is stiff like hell, no breakdowns recorded yet (i think)



thank you so much. (your english is quite better than mine, so..) I love going uphill with my own power, so i find not convenient to get a downhill bike, for the 8 times a year i go in a bikepark, but when i do, i'd like to have a bike that can handle this type of ride. Beside that, i do also many km on asphalt road to get somewhere to go offroad..the pedaling qualities of this bike are one of the things which for i've fallen in love with it.

 did you do any jumps? (just to know, i'd like to do some 1.5m drops ) did this rear suspension(that is said to be one of the best in pedaling) worked good and smooth like a pillow or was it nervous and shaky reactive in descent? again, sorry for writing in english and force you to speak a foreign language.

(in italian forum "mtb-forum.it" we recorded a breakdown of the frame. since there are few people with a votec sx, asking you was just to amplify the statistic data. an error is normal, one frame can be bad..if there were more, i'd get a little afraid(for us the assistence is in a foreign country, meaning a pain in the ass)

Happy Riding to Everyone!

Bobs


----------



## slash-sash (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi Bob.
I've to say sorry also for my english  not good, but i think we'll understand each other.
Well, I'm searching the same categorie like you. And i informed myself about a lot of bikes. So many!!! Puh. But at the end there are 2 bikes for me: The V.SX and the Alutech Fanes. Get information about the two bikes. I think both are exactly produced for what you are looking for.


----------



## astraljunkie (27. Oktober 2011)

the fanes is also an option, thats true. 
I´m sorry, but I never dropped 1,5m but he did:








 [ame="http://vimeo.com/6623459"]vidscho [/ame]


----------



## styriabeef (27. Oktober 2011)

@bobshaero:

concerning strength dropping into flats, I wouldn´t suggest any enduro bike.

Anyhow, I ride the V.sx now for roughly 1 year. 
I ride a lot allmountain and alpine tours, both asphalt road and singletrail up and on singletrail down. I also ride in bikeparks once in a while.

If you built it up on the lightweight side - 13+kg - it´s a good climber but I´d recommend travel adjustable fork down to 100mm.

For downhill use (down the hill) it´s due two it´s length a fast and calm runner, but in turns it needs an extra push. The suspension works well with small and big hits. 
I use fox`s 36 Talas front and RP23 regular volume with boost valve in the rear. I had a Roco Air 3PL before which "worked good and smooth like a pillow"  but the Lockout didn´t work and pedalling up the hill was terrible. 
I use the RP23s lockout function now a lot! To have no bottom out I have to use 180psi (for 75kg+clothes) which influences the sensibilty in the beginning stroke but not too bad.
The Roco only needed 75PSI and was way more sensitive.

In bikeparks I only did smaller Jumps and Drops but I didn`t drop into flats.
The V.sx feels good in the air and handles well on jumps and drops.
Real downhill terrain like Maribor or Semmering are makeable but not enjoyable.
Depending if your priority is towards downhill performance I´d recommend a frame where you can use piggypack dampers for a more relaxed "pillow-like" feeling.

best regards


----------



## BobsHaero (27. Oktober 2011)

Thank you all for being so kind and perfect in fulfill all of my doubts. You were just perfect, guys. The Fances is great but way out of budget (2500 euro), the choiche is between this and Rose's uncle Jimbo: rose assistance is magnificent here in Italy, that's the point..but this votec is outrageously good in any aspect and seems to be perfect for my target, and the more i look at her, the more i want it.=) thank you so much, for true.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (27. Oktober 2011)

Take a Look at the Nukeproof Mega.


----------



## lukabe (27. Oktober 2011)

I'm driving my V.SX nearly 2 years now and i'm pretty happy with it.
I ride with 150psi at 73kg+clothes,fullface and 1,5l water, but i never had a bottom out until today. With this setting, i've got about 40% SAG, which is quiet a lot when you ride uphill, but with ProPedal i never had any problems. 
Riding down-the-hill, i've got a suspension which is very sensitive but as i said already, i never had any bottom outs. I don't know if i've got the same RP23 as styriabeef, i think mine hasn't got the BoostValve, maybe thats the reason why i can run such a low pressure without having bottom outs.
In combination with the 170mm Lyrik U-Turn with Mission Control DH, the V.SX is the perfect do-it-all bike for me.
My build is a bit heavier, around 14,9 kilos, but for this i've got tires which can take all the abuse i do to them (Onza Ibex DH 2,4; ~830gr), a Kindshock i950(550gr), which i never want to give away again, and a fork that is a bit heavier than an air-sprung one, but has a superb performance.
Normally i do tours with my V.SX, but i rode it also in 2 bikeparks and it performed really good.
The Fanes is also one of my favourite bikes, i saw (and touched ) it at the eurobike, but i think with the V.SX you get with the same money a better equipped bike.

That's my baby


----------



## Bloodhound5 (10. November 2011)

Kennt ihr das? Ihr fahrt durch die heimischen Wälder und plötzlich taucht ein 2012er V.SX mit Edelausstattung auf und ihr dürft es sogar fahren? vermutlich nicht  Deswegen hier ein paar Bilder und ein kurzer Fahreindruck: http://soulbiker.com/news/votec-vsx-2012-enduro-bilder-und-fahrbericht.html


----------



## BobsHaero (10. November 2011)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Ihr fahrt durch die heimischen Wälder und plötzlich taucht ein 2012er V.SX mit Edelausstattung auf und ihr dürft es sogar fahren? vermutlich nicht  Deswegen hier ein paar Bilder und ein kurzer Fahreindruck: http://soulbiker.com/news/votec-vsx-2012-enduro-bilder-und-fahrbericht.html



Danke!=) the new graphic isn't that good..but gosh, it's always stunning. and the kashima coat is a gr8 thing. =)


----------



## 2white2red (10. November 2011)

Hey Bobs,

I´m riding my V.SX since 2 years now. It´s the model of 2009 and I didn´t have any serious problems with it up to now.
1,5m drops are no problem at all, just be sure that you have a proper landing zone. 
I dropped in the flat from that height accidentally but didn´t break the frame. The only thing which can happen if your rear suspension bottoms out is that the screw which fixes the damper on the air side bends a little.
That happened to me more than just once, you just have to change the screw and thats it.

But as far as I know they have already changed that one from M6x55 to M8.

All in all I am very satisfied with the bike, riding is good fun with it, also uphill. As far as one can have fun with uphill riding 

Up to now I only had to change the bearings of the rear frame and made a fork service. 

Uli


----------



## BobsHaero (10. November 2011)

2white2red schrieb:


> Hey Bobs,
> 
> I´m riding my V.SX since 2 years now. It´s the model of 2009 and I didn´t have any serious problems with it up to now.
> 1,5m drops are no problem at all, just be sure that you have a proper landing zone.
> ...



Thank you so much. may i ask you the feeling on tormac and asphalt(in flat..not uphill or downhill..just for the transferring)..i got approximately 20km of flat asphalt before the offroad game starts and i'd like to do that fast..usually i keep up to 33-35kmh average speed. but with an xc-trail bike(14kg 120/120)..i'm expecting 25-27 from this bike. is realistic or too far optimistic in your opinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (10. November 2011)

@2white:
are you sure that you have the correct shockeye bushing (reduzierhülse)?
I had an 8mm bushing on one side of the M6 screw which caused it to bend.
I changed it and now its working fine (actually I claimed it at Votec and got replacements)


----------



## warpax (10. November 2011)

BobsHaero schrieb:


> the new graphic isn't that good..but gosh, it's always stunning.



Here the translation of what the review says about the graphics:

"In 2012 Votec makes use of the widely known configurator again, yet with way more options than ever before. More than 80 parts and more than 800 (!!) combinations of colours are being offered by the dispatcher from Wenden. No matter whether classy and discreet or - as in the pictures - loud and fast, everything is possible."


----------



## BobsHaero (10. November 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Here the translation of what the review says about the graphics:
> 
> "In 2012 Votec makes use of the widely known configurator again, yet with way more options than ever before. More than 80 parts and more than 800 (!!) combinations of colours are being offered by the dispatcher from Wenden. No matter whether classy and discreet or - as in the pictures - loud and fast, everything is possible."



=) yep, thank you, i did translate with google from german in the first place, and i've understood more or less..What bothers me are not the coulours, but the graphic itself. i preferred the 2011 version, but..it's a personal feeling!=) still, i hope prices won't change and there still will be the chance to get the anodized black, which i think it's the non-plus-ultra..but..wait and hope!=) (you guys are soooo kind. no words to say how i like this forum. for true!)


----------



## warpax (10. November 2011)

I suppose they'll have something like 'zones' You can assign individual colours to. Thus, if You choose the same colour for all the zones You'll have a plain-coloured frame.


----------



## Dipstick (11. November 2011)

Zu den 2011ern:

Glaubt ihr nicht auch, dass die Zugverlegung durch das Sattelstützenrohr (neben dem Dämpfer, wie es hier im Forum gemacht wurde) nicht sinnvoller gewesen wäre (Steinschlag)?

Zur neuen Talas 170mm  - ist die schwerer?


----------



## 2white2red (12. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @2white:
> are you sure that you have the correct shockeye bushing (reduzierhülse)?
> I had an 8mm bushing on one side of the M6 screw which caused it to bend.
> I changed it and now its working fine (actually I claimed it at Votec and got replacements)



Yes I am sure. It was a M6, nevertheless the screw bent. I replaced the original aluminium bushing with one from Rock Shox. Made from steel. I would highly recommend to use these to anyone who plans to change the bushings. 

Bobs, I can´t give you an exact number how fast you will go. Probably you won´t recognize that much of a difference to the XC bike. The main thing which slows you down is the different tires, not the bike.


----------



## BobsHaero (12. November 2011)

2white2red schrieb:


> Yes I am sure. It was a M6, nevertheless the screw bent. I replaced the original aluminium bushing with one from Rock Shox. Made from steel. I would highly recommend to use these to anyone who plans to change the bushings.
> 
> Bobs, I can´t give you an exact number how fast you will go. Probably you won´t recognize that much of a difference to the XC bike. The main thing which slows you down is the different tires, not the bike.



Thank you..i tought that the less proned position, more seated and more relaxed on an enduro bike could dramatically affect the speed-performance, for the pushing position and the aerodinamical condition. Glad i was wrong!=)
I know all the tires stuff, i have many tires for different uses.

I can confirm that bushing coming from rockshox are better than the original one..i had to change it too and altough i had never experienced problems, this new one is lasting far far more than the previouses=)


----------



## akami (15. November 2011)

Servus!

Auf besonderen Wunsch hin wurde ich gebeten mein Fahrwerktuning hier zu posten und
zu erläutern. Vielleicht haben ja auch noch andere Interesse außer die beiden aus dem
Wartezimmer.

Nun zum Tuning/Umbau. Ich habe mein SX mit einem Coil-Dämpfer versehen. Dazu habe
ich folgendes gebraucht:

1. Coil-Dämpfer ohne AGB (In meinem Fall ein Fox Vanilla R 2008 - Ich hatte das Glück, diesen neu zu ergattern.)
2. Passende Feder (Innendurchmesser 32mm / Außendurchmesser maximal 51mm)
Entsprechende Feder sind schwer zu bekommen. Für Leerfahrten bzw. mit wenig Gepäck
fahre ich eine Fox Stahlfeder 450Lbsx2.37". Für die etwas härtere Gangart bzw. mehr 
Gepäck kommt eine Titanfeder 550LBSx2.75" zum Einsatz (wird noch drauf gewartet)
3. Leichtgängige Lager. Da habe ich mir Huber Buchsen anfertigen lassen.
4. M6x55mm Schraube. Das ist die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufhängung. Die 
Originale passt nicht durch die Hülse der Lager.

5. Alles zusammen bauen und rein ins SX. Federn mit 51mm Außendurchmesser passen 
zwar genau in den Rahmen aber die Wippe muss demontiert werden. Federn mit 49mm
Außdendurchmesser passen ohne Demontage.


Alle Teile zu bekommen und vor allem NEU war schon eine Herausforderung, welche sich
jedoch lohnt. Der Vergleich zum RP23 ist sagenhaft. Der Luftikus von Fox kommt mir vor
wie der letzte Dreck. In jeder Hinsicht ist der Coil überlegen:

- Sensibilität: Reagiertsanft auf jede unebenheit. Gibt dabei nicht zu viel Federweg frei
und sackt auch nicht durch.
- Dämpfung: Ein Traum. Man hat das Gefühl es geht immer mehr und man will auch immer
mehr. Man fängt an die Grenzen zu suchen. Män verbrät weniger Federweg bei 
angenehmerer Dämpfung.
- Uphill: Das ProPedal ist ab Werk eingestellt und kann nicht verändert werden. Warum 
auch? Kein Wippen.
- Optik: Ich finde die Optik einfach nur genial. Sieht richtig steil aus.

Man fühlt sich einfach wohl mit dem Ding. Man bekommt im Downhill richtiges Big-Bike-
Feeling und kommt dabei den Berg bestens hoch. Man klebt am Boden und wenn man
diesen doch mal verlässt wird man wie von Engelsschwingen aufgefangen. Trotz des
fehlenden AGB ist der Dämpfer nicht träge geworden oder hat sich sonst irgendwie
negativ bemerkbar gemacht. Für mich ist klar, kein Luftdämpfer mehr im SX. Ist jetzt ein
Supergeschoss. 

Einen genauen Gewichtsvergleich kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht machen. Aber er dürfte 
so ca. bei 200-300 Gramm liegen. Das ist bei dem Performancezuwachs mehr als nur zu
verkraften. Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild (Bild mit Titanfeder folgt):







Ich würde gerne eure Meinung hören!

MFG,
Philip


----------



## Erroll (15. November 2011)

merci


----------



## akami (15. November 2011)

De rien 

PS: Zum Preis:

- DÃ¤mpfer mit Versand â¬84.00,-
- Stahlfeder mit Versand 52.90,-
- Titanfeder mit Versand â¬95.00,-
- Buchsen mit Spezialfett, Auspresswerkzeug und Versand 40.90,-
- M6x55mm Schraube â¬00.50,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2011)

Also ich finde das Coil-Tuning mega!! Auch die Optik ist der Hammer und mich würde das Fahrgefühl wirklich wahnsinnig interessieren!

deine geschätzten 200-300 Gramm sind ja wirklich überhaupt kein Thema, wenn ich mir nur die bessere Performance vorstelle, hammergut!

Das absolute Sahnehäubchen wäre für mich ein externer PiggyBack am Flaschenhalter, aber das ist ja so gut wie gar nicht herzubekommen...


----------



## TschoX (15. November 2011)

Akami, hattest du nicht auch mal deinen rp23 getuned?
Damit warst du ne weile doch auch zufrieden, und happy...

gibts da auch nochmal einen vergleich von stock, zu tuned, zu eigenbau ?

(budget von dem rp23 tuning dann vll.t auch noch^^)


----------



## akami (15. November 2011)

@ bascopeach:

Noch mehr "mega" wird es mit der Titanfeder. Ich finde es auch nur Hammer und genau so fÃ¤hrt es sich auch. Ich weiÃ gerade nicht, wo Du wohnst aber sobald ich in GieÃen wohne lÃ¤sst sich bestimmt ein Treffen arrangieren, wo Du das "Coil-SX" testen kannst. Die Performance steht auÃer Frage. Ich guck mal, dass ich ein bebilderten Gewichtsvergleich die Tage hinbekomme. - Mit dem externen AGB habe ich echt alles
versucht, was man versuchen kan, leider nichts zu machen. So passt es auch schon gut.


@ TschoX

Ich war am Anfang mit dem RP23 zufrieden, da er gut im SX funktioniert. Selbst die Zeitschriften schrieben, dass der Standard RP23 im SX am effecktivsten funktioniert. Ich persÃ¶nlich war aber schon immer ein Vertreter der guten, alten Coil und dieses bestÃ¤tigt sich mir nun auch wieder. Der Vanilla. Es ist einfach kein Vergleich. Mit einem Tuning kann man schon etwas reiÃen aber die echte Feder ist ungeschlagen. Preislich liegste je nach Anbieter um die â¬100.00,- bis â¬150.00,- .


----------



## styriabeef (16. November 2011)

@akami: 
Interessant, hab ich mir am Anfang auch mal überlegt, aber die Idee wieder verworfen weil ich nicht wirklich vernünftige Dämpfer entdeckt habe.
Fox, RS und Marzocchi bauen ja keine Stahlfederdämpfer mehr ohne Piggyback. Bei Manitou bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Mit neu gewecktem Ehrgeiz hab ich noch folgende Dämpfer gefunden:
- X-FUSION Glyde R-PV 2011 (Zugstufe, Lockout) 200x56
- DNM MM-22 AR (Zugstufe) 200
- Manitou Metel R 2006-2008 (Zugstufe) 200x56
- X-FUSION Vector DH 2+ 2011 (Zug- Druckstufe, Bottom Out) 200x56

ich weiß nicht was ich von den ersten 2 halten soll.
Den 3. find ich nirgendwo, und der 4. is sauteuer.

Den Fox vanilla R find ich zur Zeit auch nicht


----------



## akami (16. November 2011)

@ styriabeef:

Die Xfusion-Dämpfer habe ich auch gefunden aber wie gesagt zu teuer. Genau wie die Avalanche-Dämpfer (sogar mit externem AGB). Den Metel habe ich auch nur in den neuen Versionen mit AGB gefunden. DNM halte ich für Billigmüll. Mein Vanilla passt mir da schon ganz gut. Außerdem wäre bei Xfusion, Manitou und Avalanche noch die Frage zu klären, ob die Federn in den Rahmen passen?


----------



## Dipstick (17. November 2011)

Der Coil-Umbau ist echt klasse  Sollte man Votec mal ein Bild von schicken 

Hier noch ein Video zum Thema Droppen mit dem V.SX ... schlechte Qualität, mießer Sound, schrecklicher Fahrer, aber geiles Radl 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32263666"]Fall 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HairyGlory (17. November 2011)

Das sind aber keine Höhen  Bzw da bin ich schon höheres mit dem VSX runter.


----------



## kube (17. November 2011)

Ich finds gut...


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

@ HairyGlory: PVC-Pedale und Schaumstoffgriffe? Gewichtsersparnis um jeden Preis? 

Und ist Kashima so sensibel wie behauptet oder für den Leihen nicht spürbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (17. November 2011)

@ Akami

Sind die Standardgriffe (kein Schaumstoff)
Die Pefale kosten 15â¬  Ich wiege 75Kg und bin so zufrieden mit den Teilen. Auch im Bikepark machen sie sich gut. Auf meinem Rockmachine habe ich zb welche von Specialized dran, merke aber keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber den Plastikteilen. Ausserden, wenn du dir mal die Metallstifte in die Wade gerammt hast, weisst du bescheid  

Bzgl. der Kashima Beschichtung merke ich keinen spÃ¼rbaren Unterschied.


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

Auf welchen Einstellungen fahrt ihr eure Gabeln eigentlich? Also Wie viel Bar/PSI bei welchem Gewicht?

Ps.: Samstag sollte die Titanfeder hier eintreffen. Dann gibt es nochmal Schicke Fotos und den Gewichtsvergleich zwischen Luft-, Stahl- und Titanfederdämpfer.


----------



## gotoos (17. November 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Kashima Beschichtung merke ich keinen spürbaren Unterschied.



Die Kashima am Dämpfer macht sich bemerkbar.
Ich hab gemeinsam anfang des Jahres mit akami auf mein V-SX gewartet. 
Es wurde mit einem RP23 aus 2011 geliefert den ich im Juli gegen einen 2012 miut kashima getauscht habe. Der Dämpfer muss mit 1,5 bis 2 Bar höheren Druck (ich wiege 92 KG) gefahren werden und hat ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.
Ich bin mit dem Losbrechmoment sehr zufrieden und kann nur positiv berichten. Ich war in diesem Jahr 3 mal je eine Woche in Finale unterwegs und hab die Trails dort super rocken können. Die erste Woche noch mit dem alten RP23 und die beiden anderen Wochen mit dem Kashima. Ich habe also einen echten Vergleich am selben Bike. Den Aufwand mit dem Coil hättest du dir glaube ich sparen können.

Gruß
Oliver

PS. Akami, bist du schon umgezogen? Gießen ist zwar gut eine Stunde von mir weg, aber vielleicht gibt es dennoch mal die Gelegenheit auf einen gemeinsamen Ride.


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

@ gotboost:

Umzugstermin ist der 28.12. und dann rocken wir mal zusammen. Dass dein Kashimadämpfer
meinen Coildämpfer schlägt kann ich mir kaum vostellen aber alleine um es mal zu testen
hat es sich gelohnt. Wir können uns ja treffen, testen und berichten.
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## gotoos (17. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ gotboost:
> 
> Umzugstermin ist der 28.12. und dann rocken wir mal zusammen. Dass dein Kashimadämpfer
> meinen Coildämpfer schlägt kann ich mir kaum vostellen aber alleine um es mal zu testen
> ...



Melde dich wenn du umgezogen bist, dann zeig ich dir mal die sieben Berge oder das Naafbachtal mit den dazugehörigen Trails.


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

Let's Ride. Unsere Votecs passen auch optisch sehr gut zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Ich könnte meine Fox-Gabel gegen eine Lyrik tauschen. Ich würde die Gabel mit der Coil 
sowie der Airkartusche bekommen. Sprich ich hätte wahlweise eine SoloAir oder eine U-Turn
Coil. Ich hätte schon Bock auf das Teil. Diese ist *weiß*.
Natürlich würde ich dann auch den Lenker und den Vorbau auf weiß wechseln. Mein 
Problem ist nur, dass ich glaube, dass es optisch nicht zu meinem Votec passt. Was 
meint ihr?


----------



## bascopeach (17. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was
> meint ihr?



1. Wozu die Fox raushauen? Ich hab die Lyrik RC2 DH und bin sehr zufrieden, aber sie ist nicht die komfortabelste, mein Kollege hat ne Talas und ich persönlich finde die vor allem im Low-Speed Bereich sensibler. (außer du nimmst coil, da kann ich nix zu sagen)

2. Wenn du das Thema schon ansprichst, dann würde ich deinen ursprünglichen Plan begrüßen dass du das SX limegreen( oder sowas in der Art, kann ich mich erinnern) pulvern lässt. Das hattest du doch vor oder?

3. Ich persönlich finde weiß an deinem Bike dann echt zuviel, aber weiß und lime? --> GOIL!!


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

1. Ich würde sie als Coil fahren wollen. Deshalb auch der Tausch.
2. Das mit dem umpulvern wird erstmal nix.
3. Joa das denke ich eben auch, schade...


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. November 2011)

Ich hatte weiss an meinem Bike, weisse Gabel, weisse Griffe, weiss im Vorbau und am Lenker, sieht einfach grauslig aus, die weisse Lyrik ist ja noch schön, aber der Rest...
Stahlfeder ist aber einfach unschlagbar, da hast du das selbe Aha-Erlebniss wie mit dem Dämpfer, ging mir auch so, ich habe umgestellt von Lyrik Air auf Totem Coil, da legst eine Hand auf den Lenker und die Gabel spricht an, einfach unglaublich.
Du hast immer den vollen Federweg zur Verfügung und an steilen Stufen sackt die Gabel nicht weg!


----------



## lukabe (17. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ich könnte meine Fox-Gabel gegen eine Lyrik tauschen. Ich würde die Gabel mit der Coil
> sowie der Airkartusche bekommen. Sprich ich hätte wahlweise eine SoloAir oder eine U-Turn
> ...



Also der Tausch auf ne Lyrik Coil lohnt sich denk ich auf jeden Fall, meine war vorher ne 2-Step R und ist jetzt ne 170mm U-Turn mit MiCo DH, und der Unterschied zu vorher bzw. zur 36 Talas von nem Kumpel ist RIESIG.
Die Coil hat ein dermaßen geiles Ansprechverhalten, dass ich sie am liebsten nie wieder ausbaue 
Weiße Gabel in deinem Rad könnte noch ganz gut aussehen, aber dann lass bitte Lenker und Vorbau so wie sie sind... sieht meiner Meinung nach grausig aus in weiß.
Als ich mein V.SX bekommen hab war auch ein weißer Lenker dran und der war dann das erste Teil was rausgeflogen ist...


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

Dann warte ich mal die Bilder ab, die ich morgen bekomme von dem Teil und dann wird gewechselt. Von wann ist deine Lyrik und gibt es Probleme bei der Absenkung oder ähnlichem?


----------



## OltaBanolta (17. November 2011)

Ich würde sofort auf Stahlfeder wechseln! Mit Luft-Federung erreicht man - außer geringerem Gewicht - keinerlei Vorteile. Luft als Federelement ist ganz einfach sub-optimal. 

Hab jetzt den direkten Vergleich zwischen einer Lyrik U-Turn und einer Wotan. Die Wotan ist einfach überfordert, wenns ruppig wird. Die Lyrik fängt in der härteren Gangart erst an, ihre Vorteile auszuspielen (also Sensibel ist sie nicht gerade, sie spricht NICHT auf jeden Kieselstein an.... die Wotan kann das schon).

Mit MiCo DH hast auch noch eine super Dämpfung dabei. 

Falls du mit der Absenkung die U-Turn Variante meinst, dann funktioniert die immer und überall. Das Prinzip ist so simpel, dass es nicht versagen kann. Da gibts keine Absenkung mit Hilfe von Luftkammern und Dichtungen, welche mit der Zeit einfach undicht werden. Probleme kann es somit nicht geben.


----------



## styriabeef (18. November 2011)

@akami: bei 76kg nacktgewicht fahr ich meine Talas 36 Fit RC2 zuletzt mit 55bar, und den RP23 mit 180bar.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. November 2011)

> fahr ich meine Talas 36 Fit RC2 zuletzt mit 55bar



Ui,ui, 55 bar ist ne ganze Menge


----------



## lukabe (18. November 2011)

Und 180 im Dämpfer erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (18. November 2011)

Warum baust du deine Talas nicht einfach auf Van um? Brauchst du die Absenkung dringend? Es wäre der günstigste und einfachste Weg. Von der Performance mag ich die 36er persönlich am liebsten. Die Lyrik gab bei mir nicht den gewünschten Effekt her und das trotz den Tricks mit der MC Einheit hier aus dem Forum(was nich heißt, dass die Lyrik schlecht ist. Keine Frage eine Top Gabel! Ich persönlich hatte nur etwas mehr Sensibilität erwartet.). 
Ich hatte bereits Lyrik U-Turn verbaut und bin momentan auf ner Talas zufrieden unterwegs. Für meine Zwecke passt das ganz gut so. Ich nutze das SX mehr als Tourenrad fürs alpine Gelände. Für Bikepark, etc. hab ich noch was anderes. 
Von der Wotan spreche ich jetzt erst gar nicht. Das Teil war einfach nur schwerer Crab!
Meine Empfehlung wäre die Van. Man muss nichts mehr an den Druckstufen zaubern, bzw die Einheit erst zerlegen und den Ölstand anpassen. 
Wenn du die Absenkung zwingend brauchst, ganz klar die Lyrik!


----------



## lukabe (18. November 2011)

Sensibler als die Lyrik? Gut, kommt immer drauf an, wie die innendrin geschmiert ist, die Originial-RS-Gabeln sollen ja recht trocken sein, aber nachdem ich meine komplett offen hatte, sie sauber war, Judy Butter und die vorgeschriebene Menge Schmieröl drin war spricht sie jetzt sogar schon an wenn ich das Rad vorne einfach abstelle (sprich hochhebe und wieder sanft hinstelle).
D.h. sie geht sogar allein vom Radgewicht schon in den SAG und wenn das kein gutes Zeichen ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
Die Absenkung der U-Turn ist wirklich sehr einfach, die geht garantiert nicht kaputt.


----------



## gotoos (18. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @akami: bei 76kg nacktgewicht fahr ich meine Talas 36 Fit RC2 zuletzt mit 55bar, und den RP23 mit 180bar.



wenn du wirklich BAR meinst, will ich nicht neben dir fahren wenn die beiden Teile platzen


----------



## Erroll (18. November 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Sensibler als die Lyrik?


Das hab ich nicht geschrieben.  Von der Performance nehmen sich Van und Lyrik nichts. 
Selbst meine Talas gibt etwas nach, wenn ich das Rad wieder auf dem Boden abstelle. Die ist aber auch penibel gewartet und mit nem ordentlichem Öl geschmiert. Wobei ich hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen möchte. Zwischen Lyrik Coil und Talas existiert auf jeden Fall ein großer Unterschied. Mein Wahl wäre trotzdem der Umbau auf Van, wenn ich eh schon ne Talas mein Eigen nennen würde. Warum hab ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## akami (18. November 2011)

Kann man die Talas denn so einfach umbasteln? - Das Öl macht eine Menge aus. Meine Talas fährt sich auch Traumhaft. Bin jetzt aber irgendwie Coilgeil


----------



## Erroll (18. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Kann man die Talas denn so einfach umbasteln? - Das Öl macht eine Menge aus. Meine Talas fährt sich auch Traumhaft. Bin jetzt aber irgendwie Coilgeil



Klar! Du brauchst nur das Topcap und die Feder so weit ich weiß. Die Dämpfungsseite bleibt unberührt. Sind ca. 140  Materialkosten. Rückbau ist dann halt nicht mehr möglich. Aber wer will das dann schon?


----------



## Dipstick (18. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @akami: bei 76kg nacktgewicht fahr ich meine Talas 36 Fit RC2 zuletzt mit 55bar, und den RP23 mit 180bar.



psi meinst du wohl 

Ich fahr die 36RC2 mit 5bar und den RP32 mit 12bar bei 68kg Nackig-Gewicht.

Wann geh ma denn jetzt gemeinsam ... bin morgen sicher unterwegs!


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. November 2011)

Dank der Lyrik RC2L vorne kann ich nicht mit Drücken dienen sondern "nur" Klickangaben machen. Bei knapp ü90kg fahre ich die je nach Einsatz zwischen 6 und 8 +Klicks (lowspeed & highspeed). Im Gegensatz zur Revelation U-turn Soloair am V.XM ist die Lyrik subjektiv betrachtet der Himmel : )
Den DT XM180 fahre ich mit ca. 15 bar (für 55bar , wie beim Kollegen styriabeef, fehlt mir die passende Superpumpe und ehrlich gesagt hätte ich beim "laden" des Dämpfers pure A N G S T im Nacken!) 

Allerdings ist mein DT XM 180 ein Fall für den Service. Nach 5 Tagen 5bar Druckverlußt ist nicht akzeptabel. Weiterhin muss das leichte Spiel der Hinterachse EX1750 geklärt werden. 
Wenn richtig Schnee fällt werde ich wohl das komplette SX zum Service in den V-Shop Stgt. bringen. Da kann dann auch die Lyrik zu RockShox und von der korrekten  Servicebefüllung erhoffe ich mir noch ein leichtes Plus zum jetzigen Stand der Dinge.


----------



## styriabeef (19. November 2011)

Kollege styriabeef meinte natürlich PSI - der Depp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. November 2011)

Tja, das ist schon so ne Sache mit den Einheiten und Maßen.
Stellt euch mal vor, seine bessere Hälfte hat 75-C und er kauft ihr nen A-Cup.  Da wird er schon merken, dass Einheiten/Maße doch wichtig sind 

Gibt's eigentlich sonst irgendwelche Infos zu Neuerungen für 2012, außer den Fotos hier?


----------



## akami (19. November 2011)

Du meinst, bis auf das Votec das SX in Sachen Decals und Geometrie verhunzt hat, Man uns den 165mm Hinterbau als neu verkaufen will und die Zugverlegung immer noch vermüllt ist, fällt mir zum 2012er SX gerade nix ein.


----------



## slash-sash (19. November 2011)

Ich hätte es nicht treffender ausdrücken können. Da ist man schon Tester der Bikebranche und dann hört auch noch keiner drauf.


----------



## OltaBanolta (19. November 2011)

Was haben sie bezüglich der Geometrie verhuntzt?


----------



## RitzelBallerina (19. November 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage an die Experten hier zur Lyrik RC2L Coil. Hab irgendwo gelesen die wird mit 3 Federstärken produziert , aber immer mit der Mediumfeder verkauft/verbaut.

soft (63-71kg)
medium (72-81kg) 
hart (82-90kg)

Da ich etwas mehr als 90kg wiege schaut mein Sag (sitzend!!!) etwa so ...





... aus und das erscheint mir etwas zu viel. Oder vll vergleiche ich auch zu viel mit der Revelation U-Turn Soloair!? 
Müsste doch an der Medium-Feder liegen. Wenn ich mir im Zuge des Service die harte Feder einbauen lass sollte sich das doch etwas reduzieren lassen , oder?  
Wie schaut das bei euch aus?


----------



## akami (19. November 2011)

@ Geometrie:

Das SX ist ausgelegt auf 160mm, was für ein Enduro meiner Meinung nach auch reicht und
Sinnvoll ist, da man es ja noch locker flockig auf Touren und im Uphill bewegen will. Jetzt kann man sich das SX optional mit 180mm bestellen. Dadurch baut man mit dem SX, welches eh schon recht hoch baut noch höher. Im DH bestimmt nicht großartig auffällig und der erhöhte FW macht dort bestimmt auch eine gute Figur aber in den anderen Enduroqualitäten wird sich das wohl eher negativ auswirken.

@ SAG:

Der Negativfederweg soll ja bekanntlich 15-25% betragen. Je nach Einsatzgebiet, Gabel und ihr Setup sowie persönlichen Vorlieben. Bei 160mm wären das 24-40mm. Du liegst also rein vom Sollwert noch im grünen Bereich. Aber ich würde mir bei 90KG und meinem Fahrstil (schnell und auch gerne mal hoch hinaus) auch eine härtere Feder holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OltaBanolta (19. November 2011)

Hmmm..... es geht ja nicht um den Travel, sondern um die Einbauhöhe. Weiss jetzt nicht auswendig, wie hoch die 180mm Fox baut, aber rein theoretisch könnte sie in etwa gleich hoch bauen wie eine Lyrik. Also der Travel allein sagt noch nichts (und man könnte natürlich auch einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen, dann käme man vielleicht sogar noch drunter).

Ich selbst fahr eine Lyrik U-Turn mit 172mm FW und bemerke, außer verbesserter Bergabperformance keinerlei Unterschiede zur 160er Einstellung. 

Finde Gabelabsenkungen sowieso fürn A....., weil gerade dadurch verhaut man sich die Geo (und da sagt ja niemand jemand etwas negatives, was ich vollkommen unverständlich finde! Wenn ein Bike auf 160mm ausgelegt ist, ist es schwachsinnig, dieses vorne auf 115 zu reduzieren. Damit macht man erst recht alles kaputt, der Lenkwinkel wird zu steil, die Sitzposition vom Sattel her passt nicht mehr, man bekommt zu viel Druck aufs Vorderrad.... usw. - aber das ist eine andere Baustelle!  )

Finde die reine Option, auf eine 180mm Gabel umzusteigen nicht schlecht, vor allem weil man - außer bergab - keinen Unterschied feststellen wird können. Für micht fällt das aber nicht in die Kategorie "Geometrie verhauen". 

Ich hab schon gedacht, die haben den Rohrsatz geändert...


----------



## akami (19. November 2011)

Also ich fand Absenkung/Lockout auf den 30° Uphills schon ganz gut und Sinnvoll. Viel Spaß mit 180mm 

Jedem das Seine aber selbst im aktuellen Testbericht steht:



> Einzig an der Tretlagerhöhe spürt man, dass der gleiche Rahmen sonst auch mit 160mm Gabel ausgeliefert wird. Hier wäre etwas weniger mehr und würde das Handling in der Luft und in Kurven noch weiter optimieren.



Egal ob man das 12er Model mag oder nicht, ich bin froh mein 11er zu haben und würde nicht tauschen wollen.


@ Fahrwerktuning:

Die Titanfeder kam heute leider nicht. Sobald sie da ist (hoffentlich Montag) gibt es die Gewichtsangaben. Wenn ich witzig bin auch ein kleines Video.


MFG und viel Spaß mit euren Custom-Votecs


----------



## RitzelBallerina (20. November 2011)

@akami : Ich werde die harte Feder mal ordern , aber die Medium behalten falls es doch nicht passt ^^. Zu den 2012'ern : Warten wir ab bis die ersten gekauft und getestet werden. Eine Vergleichsfahrt mit altem und neuem SX wär' da bestimmt objektiver als unsere ganzen Vermutungen hier.  

@OltaBanolta : Es gibt Mountainbiker (mit Augenmerk auf Kondition (Ich leider nicht *gg*)) die gerne auf den Lift verzichten und selbst längere Touren mit dem SX uphill fahren wollen. Diese sind bei 180mm Federweg 100%'ig dankbar für eine Absenkung der Gabel weil das Vorderrad im sitzenden Tritt sonst ständig neigt hoch zu kommen (Geometrie/Lenkwinkel ist da vermutlich Nebensache). Für sowas ist die Absenkung bei 160 - 180'ern gedacht und den der bei normalen Trails alle 5 Minuten absteigt und die Gabel runter/hochleiert möchte ich mal sehen. 

Einen Vorteil an den unveränderten Rahmen sehe ich jedoch : Die Ersatzteilversorgung sollte mindestens noch ein bis zwei Jahre gesichert sein. Zumindest wenn keine Insolvenz droht xD


----------



## lukabe (20. November 2011)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Finde Gabelabsenkungen sowieso fürn A....., weil gerade dadurch verhaut man sich die Geo (und da sagt ja niemand jemand etwas negatives, was ich vollkommen unverständlich finde! Wenn ein Bike auf 160mm ausgelegt ist, ist es schwachsinnig, dieses vorne auf 115 zu reduzieren. Damit macht man erst recht alles kaputt, der Lenkwinkel wird zu steil, die Sitzposition vom Sattel her passt nicht mehr, man bekommt zu viel Druck aufs Vorderrad.... usw. - aber das ist eine andere Baustelle!  )



Lenkwinkel steiler, dadurch mehr Druck vorne drauf... Genau das will man doch für steile Uphills, oder nicht?
Also ich fahr meine Lyrik jetzt auch mit 170mm und bin aber seeeehr froh für die 45mm die ich absenken kann, weil ich mich dann nicht mit dem Kinn auf den Lenker legen muss, damit das Vorderrad auf dem Boden bleibt, sondern ich kann ganz normal im Sattel sitzend hochkurbeln.
Dass das bergab oder im flachen wenig Sinn macht, ist natürlich klar, aber bei Anstiegen über 10% ist es doch ganz angenehm, wenn man durch die Absenkung wieder die normale Positin zur waagrechten hat und nicht so hecklastig auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## Dipstick (20. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Kollege styriabeef meinte natürlich PSI - der Depp...



Zum Glück kennen immer Mehr den Unterschied und stürzen sich mit ihrer ganzen Intelligenz darauf sinnlose Richtigstellungen zu posten  

Geiler Ride am Samstag ...


----------



## bascopeach (20. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Wenn ich witzig bin auch ein kleines Video.



Wär echt cool wenn du witzig wärst


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. November 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Melde dich wenn du umgezogen bist, dann zeig ich dir mal die sieben Berge oder das Naafbachtal mit den dazugehörigen Trails.



Sagt Bescheid!


----------



## akami (21. November 2011)

Endlich da...

...und direkt verbaut. Fahrbericht und Gewichtsvergleich müssen noch ein wenig warten
aber die Optik möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur *FETT* !














Und weil ich es so genial finde, habe ich mir das SX noch in weiß geholt 






MFG


----------



## warpax (21. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Und weil ich es so genial finde, habe ich mir das SX noch in weiß geholt



Wow, aber wo hast Du denn die Fox mit den schwarzen Standrohren her? Hast Du da was aus einer Fox und einer Marzocchi zusammengebastelt?


----------



## akami (21. November 2011)

Das sind die Standrohre der von RockShox kurzeitig in der Boxxer verbauten Rohre im Black-Box-Design (DLC-Beschichtung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (21. November 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob man im 2011er V.SX ne 180er Gabel einbauen kann, oder geht da von der Geometrie wirklich garnix?


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

Hi everyone. May I ask you when votec asks to pay? i mean, do you have to pay just right after the order, or nearby the shipment of the bike? they say there's a lag of 6-8 weeks from the order to the shipping, so..i have to pay in the first week or in the last one or what else? thanks.


----------



## lukabe (21. November 2011)

When I bought mit Bike in late 2009 I had to pay a part of the price (1000â¬ in my case) when I ordered it and the rest when i finally got it 3 weeks later.
I don't think much has changed since then, but if you want to be sure just write an e-mail or call them.
I hope I could help.


----------



## HairyGlory (21. November 2011)

You can buy mine  but i depends. I paid when i got it nothing in advance


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> When I bought mit Bike in late 2009 I had to pay a part of the price (1000 in my case) when I ordered it and the rest when i finally got it 3 weeks later.
> I don't think much has changed since then, but if you want to be sure just write an e-mail or call them.
> I hope I could help.



=) thank you so much. the fact is that i asked them twice but there was no specific answer about their policy about that in the reply..so i gave up=) knowing this is useful to mantain liquidity on the bank account, since we're talking about many thousands of .. that's the only gable=)

(my compliments to who tryied the coil-suspension at rear end..it's amazing good looking, and i think it's a great solution. if i'll have the chance i'll try it!=)


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> You can buy mine  but i depends. I paid when i got it nothing in advance



You sell yours? why, if i may? (link me in pvt to the selling page). Thank for your experience


----------



## HairyGlory (21. November 2011)

BobsHaero schrieb:


> You sell yours? why, if i may? (link me in pvt to the selling page). Thank for your experience



I have no selling page at the moment. But you see a pic in the pictures. I bought it couple weeks ago and drove it just once. So it has no scratches it is like new  the parts are all fox kashima coated(golden) and hammerschmidt dt swiss 1750 rims, the one brakes... Just want 2500 and paid 3350  sell couse i got a otherbike


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> I have no selling page at the moment. But you see a pic in the pictures. I bought it couple weeks ago and drove it just once. So it has no scratches it is like new  the parts are all fox kashima coated(golden) and hammerschmidt dt swiss 1750 rims, the one brakes... Just want 2500 and paid 3350  sell couse i got a otherbike



Uh, wow! i'll think about it, it's not my preferred configuration, but..it's surely great discount..i'll figure this out(i have to sell my bike first of all=P) =)


----------



## Kermit22 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Hairyglory,

angleset mit 1 Grad einbauen. Passt wunderbar zur 180 er.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (21. November 2011)

BobsHaero schrieb:


> Uh, wow! i'll think about it, it's not my preferred configuration, but..it's surely great discount..i'll figure this out(i have to sell my bike first of all=P) =)


 
I guess you understand it:

Rahmenfarbe: Dark Blue Metallic
 Hauptdecor: Gold
 Styledecor: Ohne / None

 Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
 Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
 Laufrad: DT Swiss 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
 Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
 Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
 Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 
 Dämpferschutz


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> I guess you understand it:
> 
> Rahmenfarbe: Dark Blue Metallic
> Hauptdecor: Gold
> ...


Thanks, was totally clear from the photos on your profile. Still iwas searching other things, so i have to think about it(and sell my bike to get the money!=P) first. thank you, you have a gr8 bike!


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. November 2011)

BobsHaero schrieb:


> (my compliments to who tryied the coil-suspension at rear end..it's amazing good looking, and i think it's a great solution. if i'll have the chance i'll try it!=)



You know what you have done? 
Now I will hear this the next days from akami (that's the guy who is pimping is V.SX with a Ti-coil).
Oh man.. I have to put him on the ignore-list, thanks...


----------



## BobsHaero (21. November 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> You know what you have done?
> Now I will hear this the next days from akami (that's the guy who is pimping is V.SX with a Ti-coil).
> Oh man.. I have to put him on the ignore-list, thanks...



: Eek:: Eek:: Eek: ahahahahah I humbly ask for forgiveness, begging on my knees.: : Cry: Lol:


----------



## Dipstick (24. November 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt unsere bekannten Boardtrolle einen auf "meins wiegt aber 13,2kg" machen  







Und noch eins an einem Ort wo man gerade noch einen Nobby Nic fahren kann


----------



## akami (24. November 2011)

Meins wiegt aber bestimmt ein Kilo mehr  - Schöne Abfahrt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (24. November 2011)

Schönes Teil  Meins wiegt auch n gutes Kilo mehr...


----------



## slash-sash (25. November 2011)

Sack Zement  Ich war gerade auf der Votec-Seite; die 2012er Modelle sind online. Die Preise wurden aber mal mächtig angehoben. Sehr zu meinem Ärger, da ich eigentlich zur nächsten Saison bestelln wollte.
Aber die Zugführung haben sie geändert, oder?
Das SR scheint ja echt nen interessantes Ding zu sein. Da fällt es mir echt schwer zwischen SX und SR zu wählen. Wobei der Preis dann wohl das Ausschlußkriterium wird. Bei den angehobenen Preisen wird nen Fanes ja immer interessanter; obwohl man die Farbwahl nur noch mit gehörigem Aufpreis bezahlen muß.
Kann mir einer von euch mal seine Tretlagerhöhe messen; am Besten mit nem 2,4er Schwalbe Reifen?!
Und; würdet ihr das SX als Sprungteufel bezeichnen?


----------



## gotoos (25. November 2011)

Das stimmt, sie sind teurer geworden, aber es hält sich im Rahmen der normalen jährlichen Preiserhöhungen.
Mein V-SX würde jetzt knapp 100 bis 150.- Euro mehr kosten.
Ärgerlich  sind die neuen Farben.
Du kannst nur zwischen 4 Micky Mouse Farbkombinationen wählen. 
Der Designer gehört sofort entlassen und dann erschossen!!
Auch kann nur noch eine Zweifachkurbel bestellt werden. Was soll den der Blödsinn?
Dann können nur noch die Deemax Ultimate bestellt werden!
Die normalen Deemax fallen wegen der schlichten Farbe raus?! Soll halt 2012 Bunt werden.
Echt übel wenn man unter LSD Bikes designed 
Aber positiv ist, du kannst jetzt auch die 180 m/m Fox bestellen. 
Mal gespannt wie es in 2012 mit den Lieferzeiten und den zugesagten Lieferterminen aussieht.

Happy Trail
Oliver

PS. kann jemand von euch einen Unterschied zwischen dem neuen DH und dem FR feststellen?


----------



## visualex (25. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und; würdet ihr das SX als Sprungteufel bezeichnen?



Also mein SX von 2009 ist definitiv kein Sprungteufel. Ich war in Saalbach/Leogang und Winterberg unterwegs und hab mich danach entschieden zum Spielen und Krachenlassen ein Transition Bottlerocket zu kaufen. Im Bikepark kommt man mit dem SX zwar gut klar, aber die Grenzen sind da und spürbar.


----------



## marsepolani (25. November 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sie sind teurer geworden, aber es hält sich im Rahmen der normalen jährlichen Preiserhöhungen.
> Mein V-SX würde jetzt knapp 100 bis 150.- Euro mehr kosten.
> Ärgerlich  sind die neuen Farben.
> Du kannst nur zwischen 4 Micky Mouse Farbkombinationen wählen.
> ...




Unterschiede gibt es in den Größen das FR gibt es auch in L
Beim Fr ist der Lenkwinkel größer und die Tretlagerhöhe ist verändert.
Ob man diese Unterschiede extrem merkt müsste man beide Räder mal fahren.
Bei den Farben ist Votec recht wendig. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Rad nur in schwarz mit gelb bestellt.


----------



## Erroll (25. November 2011)

Der Begriff Sprungteufel ist relativ. Wenns ein do it all Bike sein soll und du häufig im Park bist, wäre meine Wahl ein SR. Wenn du mehr Touren fährst und nur 3-4 mal jährlich im Park bist, würde ich ein SX nehmen. Der Vergleich mit dem Botttlerocket hinkt etwas. Das Transition ist ne ganz andere Liga, da reines Parkbike. Mit dem Teil möchte ich keine 2000hm kurbeln müssen. Für Rumgehopse allerdings ideal da sehr kompakt, wendig und agil.


----------



## marsepolani (25. November 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Der Begriff Sprungteufel ist relativ. Wenns ein do it all Bike sein soll und du häufig im Park bist, wäre meine Wahl ein SR. Wenn du mehr Touren fährst und nur 3-4 mal jährlich im Park bist, würde ich ein SX nehmen. Der Vergleich mit dem Botttlerocket hinkt etwas. Das Transition ist ne ganz andere Liga, da reines Parkbike. Mit dem Teil möchte ich keine 2000hm kurbeln müssen. Für Rumgehopse allerdings ideal da sehr kompakt, wendig und agil.



Für 2- 3 Parkeinsätze im Jahr ist das Vsx vertretbar. Ich fahre 30 bis 40 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark und nehm dafür das VFR. Mit meinem VSx bin ich auch ab und zu mal gefahren, aber da sind Welten dazwischen.

Bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## akami (25. November 2011)

Verschiedenes:


1. Votec V.SX 2012

Ich persönlich mag weder die neue Farbgestaltung noch das neue Design. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlicher Weise verschieden, einigen gefällt es ja recht gut. Der Farbkonfigurator fehlt und die Parts finde ich teilweise unpassend zum SX und können auch nicht mehr farblich abgestimmt werden. Die einzige Neuerung, welche den Bock nicht wirklich fett jedoch Sinn macht, ist die neue Zugverlegung. Dieses allein sollte aber kein 2012er Modell ausmachen. Die 165mm sind nicht neu, hat das alte SX auch. Die 180mm Forke finde ich auch unpassend. Wenn dann sollte es ein komplettes 180mm SX geben. - Meine Meinung.


2. Coil-Tuning:

Ich habe es endlich geschafft und mich an die Waage gesetzt. Hier ein paar Werte:

- Fox Float RP23 BV HV (Luftleer) ink. Standard-Fox-Gleitlager: 281g
- Fox Vanilla R ohne Feder mit Huber-Bushings: 213g
- Fox Stahlfeder 450x2.37: 356g
- Titanfeder 550x2.75: 232g

Die Fox anderen Fox Stahlfedern (600x2.25 und 650x2.37) sind schon in den Umzugskartons verschwunden, sind aber um einiges schwerer als die 450x2.37 Feder. Somit hat mein Coil-Dämpfer im SX im Vergleich zum Luft-Dämpfer ein Mehrgewicht von 164g. Ich finde das für den Performanceschub, welchen man dafür erlebt mehr als nur fair. Sollte man jetzt noch eine genau passende Titanfeder (2.25 bzw. 2.37) finden, würde sich das gewicht nochmals verringern.


3. Erweiterte(s) Tuning/Anpassung:

Bis zum Frühjahr 2012 soll mein SX noch folgendes erleben:

- Austausch der Brems- und Schaltzüge durch Stahlflexleitungen
- Verbesserte Zugverlegung, ähnlich dem des 2012er Modells
- SKS Abstreifer für die Gabel
- Schwimmend gelagerte Bremsscheibe mit eloxal Aluspider und geriffeltem Rand
- Trickstuff Super Formula Bremsöl
- Trickstuff Bremsbelege
- Continental Rubber Queen Bereifung
- Evtl. Satteltausch


MFG,
Philip


----------



## maverick404 (25. November 2011)

die trickstuff beläge sind super und die conti rubber queen bereifung hat mich geärgert das ich das nicht gleich gemacht habe beim kauf.
hatte am gardasee ein riesen spass mit den bremsbelägen und den reifen. hatte mich vorm urlaub die ganze zeit über die 2 sachen geärgert.

im votec shop hab ich gesehen wie mittlerweile an den 2011 fahrrädern die kabel verlegt werden und das werd ich bei mir jetzt auch machen. an der stelle hinterm dämpferschutz gehen sie einfach über kreuz auf die andere seite und werden dann ganz normal befestigt, aber durch das kreuzen können die kabel nicht mehr einklemmen oder an den beinen "scheuern".

dieses problem hatten wir am v.sx und am v.xm.

mfg mave


----------



## RitzelBallerina (25. November 2011)

Hey Maverick. Sind die Trickstuff-Beläge wirklich so gut? Erzähl mal! Ich würde auch was besseres probieren wollen weil die Beläge meiner X0 echt beschissen sind wenn's mal etwas rauer zu geht. Quietschen würde mich nicht stören , aber die glasen verdammt schnell und dann rattert's beim richtigen zupacken irgendwie bedrohlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (26. November 2011)

@dipstick: zu bild 1 stellt sich die Frage wieviele biles du besitzt dass du sie schon in Karton verpackt im Hochregallager archivieren musst, und bei bild2 frag i mich wo warst denn da unterwegs - hab bei uns ja scho wochenlang keine Sonne mehr gsehn. 

Aja, meins hat 15 jetzt auch mit Dichtmilch hinten - und hält


----------



## Dipstick (26. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @dipstick: zu bild 1 stellt sich die Frage wieviele biles du besitzt dass du sie schon in Karton verpackt im Hochregallager archivieren musst, und bei bild2 frag i mich wo warst denn da unterwegs - hab bei uns ja scho wochenlang keine Sonne mehr gsehn.
> 
> Aja, meins hat 15 jetzt auch mit Dichtmilch hinten - und hält



He sauber! Die Kartons sind alle voll mit Rennrädern und somit komplett wertlos  . Die Lokation von Bild 2 zeig ich dir mal persönlich - liegt etwas Nördlich von Graz.

@All ... hab mich heut fast angespieben als ich mit Minion 2.5 Tubeless Supertacky vorne und Highroller 2.5 ebenfalls Tubeless Supertacky (42a) den Berg hochgetreten bin  absolutes NO-GO für Touren


----------



## styriabeef (27. November 2011)

Dipstick schrieb:


> 2.5 Tubeless Supertracky vorne und Hollyroller 2.5 ebenfalls Tubeless Supertracky


Der HR is ja ein Dirtreifen und zudem noch recht schwer! Welcher Teufel hat dich denn da geritten?


----------



## Erroll (27. November 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Der HR is ja ein Dirtreifen und zudem noch recht schwer! Welcher Teufel hat dich denn da geritten?



WTF?! Der Highroller ist einer DER Downhillreifen. Der Reifen hat so viel mit Dreckhügeln gemeinsam, wie ne Gurke mit nem Karpfen. Warum man sich das Teil in Supertacky und 2ply ans Hinterrad hängt und damit die Berge versucht hochzubolzen ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## warpax (27. November 2011)

Aber der heißt doch Highroller


----------



## OltaBanolta (27. November 2011)

Fahr jetzt schon seit einem Jahr mit einem Minion 2.35er 2Ply in 60a hinten und vorne den RainKing in der Black Chili Mischung und habe keine Probleme. Die Reifen rollen ganz gut, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## slash-sash (28. November 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sie sind teurer geworden, aber es hält sich im Rahmen der normalen jährlichen Preiserhöhungen.
> Mein V-SX würde jetzt knapp 100 bis 150.- Euro mehr kosten.
> Ärgerlich  sind die neuen Farben.
> Du kannst nur zwischen 4 Micky Mouse Farbkombinationen wählen.
> ...





Wenn es mal nur 100-150 wären, was ich schon viel finde. Oder geht euer Gehalt um die Infaltionsrate in die Höhe? Meines nicht. Jedenfalls hätte meine Konfiguration 2011 noch 2400,irgendwas  gekostet und soll jetzt 2700, nochwas kosten. Das sind 300 mehr. Und das ist dann nicht mehr akzeptabel. Denn die Ausstattung ist tupfengleich. Und am Rahmen ist ja, bis auf die Zugverlegung auch nichts geschehen.
Ich gebe dir in fast allen Punkten Recht. Die Farbkombis sind wirklich nur für Leute mit LSD-Trip. Wobei du ja konfigurieren kannnst.
Eine 180er Gabel halt ich auch für wenig sinnvoll. Und wo wir beiden wohl auch nicht zueinander kommen würden ist die 3-fach Kurbel. Meiner Meinung nach macht alles ab AllMountain keinen Sinn mit 3-fach. Ist aber meine persönlich Meinung.
SO, und jetzt gehe ich mal nach Alternativen suchen


----------



## Dipstick (28. November 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> WTF?! Der Highroller ist einer DER Downhillreifen. Der Reifen hat so viel mit Dreckhügeln gemeinsam, wie ne Gurke mit nem Karpfen. Warum man sich das Teil in Supertacky und 2ply ans Hinterrad hängt und damit die Berge versucht hochzubolzen ist mir auch ein Rätsel.



Um dein Rätsel aufzulösen: Ich habe hier vom Downhillen besagte Reifen herumliegen und wollte mein Gripniveau, vor allem für den Winter, an alpine Gegebenheiten anpassen (*mir redn do ned von ana Leitn sondern vo ana echtn Schneid*). 
Wie schon geschrieben ging der Schuß nach hinten los - zu viel Grip und das VOR ALLEM bergauf  da machts bergab auch kein Spaß mehr


----------



## RitzelBallerina (28. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wenn es mal nur 100-150 wären, was ich schon viel finde. Oder geht euer Gehalt um die Infaltionsrate in die Höhe? Meines nicht. Jedenfalls hätte meine Konfiguration 2011 noch 2400,irgendwas  gekostet und soll jetzt 2700, nochwas kosten. Das sind 300 mehr. Und das ist dann nicht mehr akzeptabel. Denn die Ausstattung ist tupfengleich. Und am Rahmen ist ja, bis auf die Zugverlegung auch nichts geschehen.



So sehe ich das auch! Meins ist , bei gleicher Ausstattung , locker 300 teurer geworden. Das 11'er SX war/ist echt gut , aber ist 2012 nicht besser sondern einfach nur teurer. Im Konfigurator ist bei jedem Modell ab V.XM aufwärts ein ganz klarer Trend in der Topausstattung zu erkennen : die 4.000 Schallmauer! Mal sehen wie die Kunden darauf reagieren.

Einen Vorteil kann ich aber erkennen : gepflegte gebrauchte XM oder SX aus 10/11 behalten gut an Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick404 (28. November 2011)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Hey Maverick. Sind die Trickstuff-Beläge wirklich so gut? Erzähl mal! Ich würde auch was besseres probieren wollen weil die Beläge meiner X0 echt beschissen sind wenn's mal etwas rauer zu geht. Quietschen würde mich nicht stören , aber die glasen verdammt schnell und dann rattert's beim richtigen zupacken irgendwie bedrohlich.



ich habe leider nur den vergleich zu den originalen und da finde ich sie sehr viel besser. besser zu dosieren und geräuschmässig ist es auch ruhiger als vorher.
am gardasee hab ich bei einer abfahrt es mal hinbekommen das scheibe richtig heiss geworden ist, aber selbst da hat die bremse super funktioniert. werd wohl an meinem bremsverhalten arbeiten müssen


----------



## RitzelBallerina (28. November 2011)

Danke Maverick. Hab mich mal in diversen TS-Foren eingelesen und der nächste Satz Beläge ist von denen. Preislich nimmt sich's ja nicht viel zu den Avid original Mistdingern.


----------



## akami (28. November 2011)

Man bin ich froh, dass ich mit meiner Meinung über die neuen Modelle nicht alleine da stehe und den Buhmann der Votecnation darstelle. 

Ich werde mein 11er SX einfach weitertunen und dann dem Votec-Team vorschlagen es als Vorlage für's 13er zu nehmen 

Die neue Zugverlegung im Bereich der HR macht mir etwas Sorgen. Die Rahmen sind eh schon recht schmal geschnitten, was den Breich der Reifenaufnahme (Ketten- und sitzstreben) betrifft und nun verlegt Votec noch auf deren Innenseite die Züge. Ich weiß ja nicht, was cih davon halten soll aber ich habe mir da schon etwas abderes einfallen lassen.


Ride on !


----------



## maverick404 (28. November 2011)

wobei ich bei manchen bikes die farbkombis nicht ganz so schlimm finde, nur beim v.sx gibt es für mich keine diskussion (einfach furchtbar) 

die anderen verbesserungen sind für mich nicht so richtig ersichtlich. die kabelverlegung gehört nicht dazu und das man bei der schaltung auch nur noch vorne zweifach wählen kann auch nicht.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (28. November 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh, dass ich mit meiner Meinung über die neuen Modelle nicht alleine da stehe und den Buhmann der Votecnation darstelle.
> 
> Ride on !



Dann hast du vermutlich die Konversation zwischen Uwe und mir im V-Wartezimmer 2011 noch nicht gelesen. Viel Spass!


----------



## Kermit22 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo VSX Fan's

So mal wieder Zeit, Bilanz zu ziehen.
Hätte beinahe gesagt, endlich schlechtes Wetter, Zeit für's Bike zerlegen.
Also meine Bilanz nach jetzt insg. 5600 km, 61700 hm, PDS, Saalbach, Albstadt,
div. Touren in Schweiz, Öster., Italien:
Was ging kaputt: Schraube untere Dämpferaufn. gegen stärkere u. mit kürzerem
                        Gewinde getauscht. 2 Speichen (1750) ersetzt.

Verschleissteile: Hauptlager gewechselt, oberen Dämpferbüchsen gewe. die anderen
                       Lager noch top, spielfrei. Kette, HS Ritzel gegen 22er getauscht.
                       Neue Kassette 11-34. 3 Satz Bremsbeläge, 2 hi. 1 vorne. Die 
                       originalen gehen am besten.(Sinter).
                       HS komplett zerlegt, geputzt, geölt, gefettet, geschmiert. Läuft
                       jetzt wieder lautlos. Service, Gabel Fox RC2 36, Dämpfer RP 23
                       in Saalbach/Freeride Festival machen lassen. Je 80 Eur.
                       Schawe. XO wirds auch nicht mehr lange machen.

Pimp: Sixpack 780mm auf 760mm gekürzt. Angle Set 1 Grad. Original Dämpfer-
        schutz. Reverb Stütze. Jetzt auf Panaracer Cedric Garcia CS umgerüstet
        für Herbst, Frühjahr. Rollen leicht, super Grip. Bei Eis, Schwalbe Spike.

Was ich mir wünsche: 180er Fox. Das mein VSX mich noch ein Jahr aushält.

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Hey Kermit,

ich halte auch gerade (mal wieder) Ausschau nach einer Fox Van. Wie lautet denn dein Urteil zum Fahrverhalten (Down- und Uphill bitte) im Gegensatz zur Luftgabel? 


MFG,
Akami


----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Aloha!

So ich habe mich für eine neue Federgabel entschieden. Dafür muss aber erstmal Platz und Geld geschaffen werden. Wer also noch ein paar Teile (u.a. Fox Talas, RP23) zum Blow-Out-Preis sucht, der möge hier gucken:

Bikemarkt Blowout


Werden soll es dann diese Gabel.


----------



## PiR4Te (4. Dezember 2011)

@ akami,

ich würde dir, die 55 RC3 Titanium empfehlen, wenn du glück hast kannst du irgendwo ein 2011er Modell günstig schießen. Coil Gabel ist 10mal geiler als Luft, das trifft bei der Gabel genau so zu wie bei dem Dämpfer!

Warum verkaufst du eigentlich deinen so hoch gelobten VAN-Coil-dämpfer?

Gruss


----------



## Gala (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo akami,

sorry, Kermit22 ist mein Sohn, er war on u. ich hab nicht nachgesehen.
Zu deiner Frage: Kein Thema, Feder war u. ist im Ansprechverhalten (noch) unschlagbar. Vor allem im Trail (viele kleine Schläge) u. abwärts.
Fahr ab u. zu noch mal mit meinem 6 jahre alten Stahlfeder Cheetah. (Marzocchi)
geht immer noch sahnemässig.
Bergauf brauch ich für die langen Anstiege eine gut funktionierende Absenkung,
da kommen die Vorteile der Feder kaum zu tragen.

Die Marzocchi würde ich mir überlegen. Die machen (müssen) den Laden vieleicht
bald dicht machen.
Wenn Du mehr abwärts orientiert bist, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine 180er
überlegen. Mit dem Angle Set bleibt die Geo erhalten(1-1,5 Grad).

Ride on


----------



## akami (4. Dezember 2011)

Weils das nicht DER Coildämpfer ist sondern ein anderer. Zwar auch ein Fox Vanilla R aber in 200*50.1, das votec braucht aber 200*57.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (4. Dezember 2011)

Keine weiteren Meinungen zum "Neuen" V.SX 2012!

So schlecht finde ich es auch nicht. Farbkombis sind natürlich Geschmackssache!
Preise haben angezogen, aber noch im erträglichen Rahmen.


----------



## Gala (4. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibts mehr Farbkombis ?

Wo gibts mehr Konfigmöglichkeiten ?

Wo sind hochwertige Komponenten billiger geworden ?

Wer hat mehr Testsiege, Kaufempfehlungen abgräumt ?

Wer zwingt irgend jemanden Votec zu fahren ?


----------



## kube (4. Dezember 2011)

finde die neuen Votecs gut..


----------



## akami (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

So ich habe mich jetzt durchgerungen und einfach mal ne Coil bestell. RockShox Lyrik RC2L U-Turn Coil. - Ich freue mich total auf das Ding 


MFG,
Philip


----------



## lukabe (7. Dezember 2011)

Gute Entscheidung, macht sich seeehr gut im V.sx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (10. Dezember 2011)

Zur Zeit herrscht so eine geniale Stimmung im Wald ... falls ihr schon zum Winter-Sofa-Muffel motiert seid, ärgert euch!


----------



## akami (10. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild! - Richtig einladend.

Ich würde auch so gerne eine Runde holzen gehen aber ich warte noch auf meine Gabel 

MFG


----------



## slash-sash (10. Dezember 2011)

... und ich warte noch auf mein Bike. Liefertermin ist April  Es wird ein Alutech Fanes. Damit verabschiede ich mich hier aus diesem Thread, werde ihn aber weiter beobachten. Shcließlich will miene Frau auch noch nen "neues" Bike haben.

Ach ja, bei uns regnet es im Moment eh zu viel, als das an biken zu denken ist. Aber geiles Foto. Macht Bock auf mehr.


----------



## Waver (11. Dezember 2011)

So, hier ist das gute Stück nun.
Knapp 8 Wochen hat's gedauert, aber nun ist es da.













Ausstattung:

Rahmenfarbe: Brown Metallic
Hauptdecor: Gold
Styledecor: Silver (nur das kleine Votec unter dem Hauptdekor, die 160 am Sitzstrebenrohr und das Frontemblem, sonst kein Styledecor)

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT 160 RLC (mit Kashima-Coat) 
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve (mit Kashima-Coat) 
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Crank Brothers Iodine, Vorbau: Crank Brothers Iodine, Griffe: 
Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO (wird später gegen Yutaak gewechselt)
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: 
Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, Kettenblätter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 
Dazu kam noch der Cane Creek Seuersatz.

Heute war es zum ersten Mal draussen.

Hier ein kurzes erstes *Review* für alle, die wie ich es tat mit einem Votec SX liebäugeln und sich noch unsicher sind, ob es was für sie ist.
Um es auch gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin Votec-Erstkunde (bisher begeisterter Canyon Nerve-Fahrer) , habe mit der Firma Votec oder deren Mitarbeitern nix zu tun und erhalte keine Zuwendung gleich welcher Art von Votec oder egal wem für dieses Review.

Als Vergleich in Qualität und Fahreigenschaften dient mir mein 09er Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 SL, mit dem ich nach wie vor super zufrieden bin.
Warum also das Votec ?
Das Canyon ist ein Spitzenbike fürs CrossCountry, das heisst bei mir ein Mix aus Strassenabschnitten (um in den Wald zu kommen), befestigten und unbefestigten Waldwegen, Trails (meist mittel- bis mittel-anspruchsvolle Schwierigkeitsgrade), Abfahrten und Technikpassagen im Klein- und Mittelgebirgsregionen wie Taunus, Pfälzer Wald etc.. Das Canyon ist für ein Alu-Fully extrem leicht, agil, ein klasse Kletterer und auch für längere Touren super.
Aber nach dem ersten Bikepark-Besuch war klar, dafür ist es mit 120 mm Forke und Leichtbau an allen Enden einfach nix. An Drops oder selbst etwas gewagtere Jumps über Rampen ist schon gar nicht zu denken.
Also musste was Neues her. In die finale Auswahl kamen das Canyon Strive und das Votec V.SX.
Geworden ist es nun das V.SX, und ich habe die Entscheidung nicht bereut.

Ich bewerte mal der Übersicht wegen mit Thumbs von 0 (schlecht) bis 6 (Spitze)

Optik:  
Der Hammer.
Mein Design hat Votec exakt so umgesetzt wie besprochen.
Sieht in Echt noch deutlich edler aus als auf den Handy-Cam-Bildern.

Verarbeitung:  
Tadellos, das Bike ist 1a verarbeitet, da gibt es wenig zu meckern.
Gut, die Sache mit den Kabelzügen am Oberrohr, da finde ich die Canyon-Lösung mit innenverlegten Kabeln schon besser, zumindest, solange man nichts wechseln muss.
Was ich vermisst habe war ein Steinschlagschutz-Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr wie bei Canyon. Nun, den habe ich nun selbst mit klarer Folie aufgebracht.
Ansonsten gibt's keine Abzüge, also Bestnote. 
Dazu hat Votec noch die Talas und den Float mit dem neuen Kashima-Coat draufgepackt, der Hammer. 

Funktion von Bike und Komponenten:  

Zwar muss ich noch etwas Feintuning am Float und der Talas betreiben, bis es 100%ig passt, aber das V.SX ist aus einem Guss.
Alles passt für mich gut und stimmig zusammen.
Der Rahmen in L passt gut zu meinen knapp 190 cm und 89 kg und obwohl ich vor der Fahrt etwas Bedenken wegen dem extrem kurzen CB-Vorbau hatte, ist die Fahrposition ebenso perfekt, wie ich es vom Nerve mit seinem deutlich längeren Vorbau gewohnt bin. 
Man sitzt auf dem V.SX in jeder Situation entspannt, ob nun mit runtergefahrener Reverb bergab oder bei steilen Anstiegen bergauf.
Vom Canyon bin ich gewohnt, dass ich eigentlich nie, auch nicht bei steilsten Anstiegen, aus dem Sattel muss. Wiegetrittfahren im Stehen kenne ich daher nur aus den extremen Technikpassagen des Bikeparks.
Umso überraschter war ich, dass auch mit dem Votec selbst steilste Anstiege locker sitzend gemeistert werden können. Dazu kommt als Schmankerl, dass stehendes Pedalieren in Technikpassagen deutlich kontrollierter und besser geht als mit dem Canyon. Hier kommt wohl der tiefere Schwerpunkt des Votec zum Tragen.
Der Rahmen ist für Alu sehr steif, viel steifer als das Canyon.
Ich teste das immer, indem ich bei schnellerer Fahrt leicht mit dem Lenker wackele und so das Bike zum schnellen Schlingern bringe. Weiche Rahmen verwinden sich nun, was man deutlich spürt.
Das V.SX ist vielleicht nicht mit der Verwindungsarmut von Carbonrahmen vergleichbar, aber für Alu finde ich es sehr gut.
Bei schnellen und ruppigeren Abfahrten macht sich das mit einer Extraportion Spass (durch das direkte Ansprechen auf Lenk-und Körpereinsatz) und Sicherheit bemerkbar.

Der kompakte und stabile Rahmen hat aber auch einen Nachteil, und der heisst leider Gewicht.
*15,2 kg*   
zeigt die Waage im Auslieferungszustand, dazu kommen dann noch Pedale, Satteltasche mit Werkzeug und Krimskrams, Bike-Computer, Micro-Luftpumpe, Wasserflasche mit Halter etc. und im Winter Beleuchtungsanlage mit Akku-Packs.
Da kommt also ganz schön was zusammen.
Nix XTR- Carbon- Trallala-Super-Leichtbau wie mein Nerve (das hatte bei Lieferung gerade mal zwei Drittel des Votec-Gewichtes, nämlich 10.5 kg ) 
3 Thumbs für das hohe Gewicht. 
Aber gut, dafür soll's ja auch was aushalten können.
Merken tut man das Mehrgewicht beim Fahren leider auch, und zwar besonders auf den ebenen Abschnitten , v.a. auf der Strasse.
Da gehört das V.SX nicht zu den schnellsten, es pedalliert sich deutlich behäbiger und anstrengender als das leichte Nerve.
Zum ersten Mal seit ewiger Zeit habe ich heute Abend wieder Muskelkrämpfe. Aua.
Wo man das Gewicht seltsamerweise gar nicht merkt (zumindest subjektiv), ist am Berganstieg. Da klettert das Votec leicht wie eine Ziege, und das liegt am Highlight dieses Bikes, der *Hammerschmidt AM- SRAM X9-10-Gang-Kombi*.
Dazu sag ich nur: Supergeil-Deluxe & Ultracool.  + 
An die Hammerschmidt musste ich mich erst mal gewöhnen, ein Klick und der Gang ist sofort da, nicht erst wie sonst nach einer halben Pedalumdrehung. Da macht das Schalten am Berg richtig Laune.
Umgewöhnen muss man sich dabei insgesamt, denn man hat nun echte 2 x 10 = 20 Gänge ohne Überschneidung. Also heisst es fleissig rauf- bzw. runterschalten, wenn man an der 10/11er Grenze ist.
Aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Dank der feinen Abstufung der Hammerschmidt-X9-Kombi ist Klettern also trotz der Mehr-Kilos kein Problem.
Auch das Absenken der Talas ist nicht nötig. Ich bin alle heutigen Anstiege bis zu knapp unter 20% mit ausgefahrenen 160 mm ohne Probleme hochgekommen.
4 Thumbs + Love-Smiley für die Klettereigenschaften.  + 
Einen Preis zahlt man aber doch, und der heisst Endgeschwindigkeit.
Bei 35 km/h in der Ebene und 45 km/h bergab unter vollem Kurbeleinsatz ist Schicht, schneller wurde es heute einfach nicht.
Es fehlt da in der Übersetzung einfach das Äquivalent zum grossen Kettenblatt, nix zu machen.
Das Canyon erreicht da im Schnitt jeweils locker 8-10 km/h mehr.
Meine gewohnte Durchschnittszeit auf der heutigen Hausrunde war mit dem Votec bei einem 16 km/h-Schnitt gegenüber sonst 19-22 km/h Durchschnittszeit mit dem Canyon Nerve völlig indiskutabel.
Künftig muss ich mir wohl bzgl. überholender Rentneromis auf Holländerrädern oder Muttis mit Kinderrücksitz auf dem Damenrad wieder Sorgen machen, bis ich den rettenden Wald erreicht habe. 
Für den Endspeed und das deutlich anstrengendere Pedallieren gibt es daher lediglich 3 Thumbs und einen Heuler. +

(Update nach 4 Rides: So schlimm ist das Mehrgewicht nun doch nicht, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Die Zeiten auf der Hausrunde liegen bereits nach der 4.Ausfahrt und etwas Feintuning an Dämpfer und Gabel bereits nur noch minimal unter den gewohnten Rundenzeiten des Nerve)

Was gibt es sonst noch zu sagen ?
Die Formula The One sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und bremsen souverän, der Fette Albert tut seinen Dienst wie gewohnt, lediglich eine Tubeless-Umrüstung steht noch an.
Der Sattel ist OK, nicht so komfortabel wie ein Yutaak, aber man kann's erst mal lassen. Keine Taubheitsgefühle.
An den Lock-Hebel des Float-Dämpfers kommt man während des Fahrens leider nur bedingt heran, zumindest wenn eine Wasserflasche installiert ist. Jetzt im Winter mit dicken Handschuhen kann man's komplett vergessen. Da das V.SX im Gegensatz zum Nerve aber auch bei offener Schwinge gut und wippfrei fährt (auch beim Klettern), ist das nicht so dramatisch. Aber optimal ist das nicht, da ich die enormen Vorteile des schnellen Wechsels von freier und geblockter Schwinge im CC-Einsatz vom Canyon her sehr schätzen gelernt habe.
Kein echtes Manko, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die recht ausladende rechte Seite der Schwinge. Selbst mit meinen schmalen Sidi-Dragon klopft die Ferse regelmässig beim Pedallieren an der Schwinge an. Die stylischen Five Ten Hellcats-Schuhe kann ich da wohl wegen ihrer Breite dann vergessen.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Das Votec SX ist nach meinem ersten Eindruck ein top verarbeitetes, etwas schwereres Bike mit erstklassigen Komponenten v.a. für das abfahrtsorientierte Gelände, wobei es aber auch jeden noch so steilen Anstieg dank der Hammerschmidt-X9 Kombi locker meistert, ohne dass sich der Luxus-Popo aus dem Sattel heben müsste.
Für längere Touren oder schnelles, eher geschwindigkeitsorientiertes Cross Country , entsprechende Powertouren oder Marathon wäre es nicht meine Wahl.
Ich würde es so zusammenfassen:

Das V.SX ist 70% Abfahrts- & Trail-Enduro und 30% CC durch die guten Klettereigenschaften.

So, das war's.
Morgen geht's mit verbesserter Gabel-/Dämpfer-Abstimmung auf eine neue Runde.

Nachtrag:
War gerade bei Votec auf der aktuellen Site und habe mir das '12er SX-Angebot angeschaut.
Uff, bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein Bike zu 11'er Konditionen geordert habe.
Es gibt nur noch fixe Farbkombis (und die sind gelinde gesagt Geschmackssache oder eher auch nicht), kein Custom mehr was das Design angeht und die Preise haben mehr als deutlich angezogen für eine vergleichbare Zusammenstellung.
Sehr schade.
Gerade die breite Farbauswahl und die Möglichkeit zum Custom-Design waren letztlich meine Entscheidung zum V.SX. Sonst wäre es das Strive von Canyon geworden.
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Erroll (11. Dezember 2011)

Netter Bericht, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber:
Dein Vergleich zwischen V.SX und Nerve XC hinkt etwas. Das ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Der Rahmen des SX ist alles andere als schwer in der Kategorie Bike. Andere Enduros in der Federwegsklasse haben ein Rahmengewicht von über 3 Kg. Da kommt das Votec mit 2,.. (ich weiß es leider nicht mehr genau. Glaub es waren aber 2,7-2,9 kg?) sehr gut weg.
Das Endgewicht richtet sich ja immer nach deinen verbauten Komponenten. Mit Reverb, Hammerschmidt, Deemax und der X9 Gruppe hast du auch solide, aber eben etwas schwerere Komponenten am Bike. Mit X0/XTR, 2-Fach, Flow Felgen, SLR und ohne Vario-Stütze ist ein Aufbau von 13,.. absolut kein Problem. Dann beschleunigt sich es natürlich auch wieder besser. Zu ner Rennfeile wird das Votec damit aber trotzdem nicht.
Enduro bedeutet halt immer Kompromiss. Dafür machts aber auch deutlich mehr Spass als mit dem XC Bike. Ich habe mein SX mit 14 Kg zum Tourer für alpines Gelände aufgebaut. Und das sogar mit Vario-Stütze und ohne Bling, Bling. Für meine Zwecke ist das ideal und ich habe sogar noch ordentlich Potenzial nach unten. Trotzdem wird die kommende Saison wohl die letzte gemeinsame mit meinem SX sein. 
Trotzdem danke für deinen Bericht. Ich lese so etwas immer wieder gerne und viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Dezember 2011)

Bald sollte mein V.Sx Rahmen eintreffen,gebraucht aber optisch wie neu.
Kommt ohne Dämpfer, nun brauche ich einen Luftdämpfer ohne Piggybag der eine ordentliche Performance liefert,welchen würdet ihr im V.Sx nehmen?

Mein Ziel mit dem V.Sx sind auf jedenfall unter 14kg,ohne natürlich CC-Schlappen zu verbauen.
Bisherige Komponenten die schon da sind:

Schaltung: X.9 migcage +X.9 Trigger
Umwerfer: SLX mit X.9 Trigger
Bremse:Formula Rx1 203/180mm
Lenker:Truvativ Boobar 740,20mm Rise
Vorbau:Hope Dh 50mm,wird noch gegen leichteres getauscht.
Kurbel: SLX 2-fach
Verschleißset: XT+XT Kette 11-34
Sattel: Selle Italia SLX (evt. stripped)
Griffe:Acros a Grips
Schläuche:Tubelesskit 
Kefü : Made By Locke 30g 

Den Krams hab ich bereits hier liegen. Eine Rock shox reverb wird zu 100% verbaut.
Als Laufradsatz kommt wohl die selbe Kombi wie bei mir am Dh Bike zum einsatz: Hope 2 Pro Evo+ ZTR Flow und Sapim Race Speichen, eingespeicht von Speer Laufräder.

Da ich eine Trailfräse als Ergänzung zum Dh Bike haben möchte stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich nicht zu einer Gabel wie der Rock Shox Sektor mit 150mm greife oder obs wirklich ne Lyrik mit 160mm sein muss?
Im Sommer soll das Bike mit in die Berge,heißt also wohl auch tragen.


----------



## Erroll (11. Dezember 2011)

Der Monarch soll ganz gut gehen. Ich persönlich bin mit dem RP23 auch zufrieden. Ordentlich geschmiert und im richtigen Tune passt der mir ganz gut. 160er Gabel würde ich schon nehmen. Wenns leicht sein soll evtl ne Float oder Lyrik SA. Wenn mit Absenkung und leicht bleibt da fast nur die Talas.


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Dezember 2011)

Fox fällt bei mir aus der Auswahl raus, funktionstechnisch nicht das was ich suche.


----------



## Erroll (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann bleibt da ja nur noch Monarch und Lyrik. Zu Roco und 55/44 kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (11. Dezember 2011)

Welchen tune bräuchte ich denn fürs V.sx?
Knapp 72kg fahrfertig,mag den Hinterbau gerne mit viel Sag aber trotzdem straff


----------



## Erroll (11. Dezember 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> finde den Mid-Tune supersensibel und die Einstellmöglichkeiten passen perfekt. Vielleicht muss ich an der Endprogression noch ein wenig drehen, aber das werde ich nach einer größeren Runde entscheiden.


Wenn man sich dieses Posting durchliest und daran denkt, dass du viel Sag und es ein wenig straffer haben willst, würde ich zum high tune greifen. Abändern kann man die Shims nachträglich immer noch. Glaube mein Fox ist auch Mid Tune. Kann ich dir aber frühstens morgen sagen, da ich übers We unterwegs bin.


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Dezember 2011)

Denke es wird der Monarch 4.2,mit 57mm Hub ists ja ein "high Volume" Dämpfer,denke das sollte mit dem passenden Tune gut funktionieren


----------



## Erroll (13. Dezember 2011)

Wird wohl passen. Ums testen kommst aber so oder so nicht rum.


----------



## akami (13. Dezember 2011)

@ Eroll: Mit welchen der drei Gabeln gefile dir das SX am besten? 

Ich habe mir jetzt die RS RC2L U-Turn Coil bestellt, da sie noch ein paar enduro Eigenschaften und mehr Federweg hat im gegensatz zur Fox Van RC2. Im Bikemarkt gibt es gerade eine Fox Van RC2 ( Anzeige ). Ich bin irgendwie unschlüssig.

Fox: 
Pro: 36mm Rohre, soll ja super sensibel sein
Contra: kein Lockout, keine Absenkung, Uphill?

Rock Shox:
Pro: Coil Gabel mit enduro Ausstattung (Einstellbares Floodgate bis zum Lockout, absenkbar, mehr Federweg [mit '09er casting bis 180mm])
Contra: 35mm Standrohre, hätte schon gerne die 36er 

MFG


----------



## OltaBanolta (13. Dezember 2011)

Die neuen MiCo haben kein Floodgate mehr. Braucht man auch nicht, da die Coil Variante keine Krücke benötigt, um an Stufen nicht durchzusacken. 

Die VAN ist mit Sicherheit auch ein ausgezeichnete Gabel. Und 36er Rohre schaun schon mächtiger aus, da lässt sich nicht streiten....

Wie gesagt: Absenkung benötigt man nicht!  Wenn mans jedoch möchte, ist die VAN natürlich im Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. Dezember 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Eroll: Mit welchen der drei Gabeln gefile dir das SX am besten?


Mir gefällt/gefiel das Rad mit der aktuell verbauten Talas am besten. Ich hatte bei meiner Lyrik ebenfalls ein Hülse für 170mm Federweg verbaut. Bin die Gabel eine Saison gefahren. Unter anderem hier in den Alpen, als auch am Gardasee bei Endurotouren. Die Lyrik hat dabei schon Spass gemacht, aber:
Ich hatte von Anfang an Probleme mit der Mission Control-Einheit. Diese wurde mir auch 2x auf Kulanz von Sport Import getauscht. Die Gabel war bei mir mehrmals offen und ich habe lange mit dem Ölstand spielen müssen, bis die HS und die LS einigermaßen funktionieren. Die Gabel gab einfach ums verrecken nicht den kompletten Federweg frei. Selbst bei provozierten Drops ins flat. Um die Schmierung musste man sich auch selbst kümmern, da die Gabel von Werk aus furzt trocken war. Ansprechen war bei flotter Fahrt absolut ok, wenn man sich um alle Wehwehchen gekümmert hatte. Auf kleine Schläge reagierte sie allerdings trotz Stahlfeder ehr mäßig bis kaum. Ich bin die Gabel bei einem Gewicht von 65 kg mit der extra weichen Feder gefahren. 
Meine Lyrik war ein 2010er Modell und nagelneu. Also kein Vorbesitzer. Was mir ebenso nicht so passte war die Absenkung. Das Gekurbel hat mich auf Dauer einfach genervt, da ich hier in den Alpen doch ganz gerne mal zur Absenkung greife. Wie gesagt, keine schlechte Gabel. Ich würde sie mir auch wieder kaufen, jedoch bin ich mit meiner 36 seit 2 Jahren einfach zufriedener. Und das obwohl ich Fox eigentlich generell nicht mag. 

Fairerweise muss ich hier noch erwähnen, dass ich vor der 2010er Lyrik in einem anderen Rad einen OEM Lyrik mit Motion Control gefahren bin. Das war ein 2008er Modell und die lief wirklich spitze. Warscheinlich war meine 2010er einfach ein Montagsmodell. 

Von der Optik her nimmt es sich nicht viel. Da machen beide Gabeln nen guten Eindruck.
Die Wotan war bei mir exakt 2 Wochen im Rad. Glaube das erklärt diesbezüglich alles.
Wenn du ne Absenkung willst, ist die Lyrik schon die Gabel für dich. Ohne würde ich persönlich lieber zur Van greifen. Da passt einfach von Anfang an die Dämpfung und ich muss nix mehr dran machen.


----------



## akami (13. Dezember 2011)

Als ich in der Eifel unterwegs war, habe ich doch des öfteren zu Absenkung und Lockout gegriffen. Ich glaube mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die RC2L zu tunen und zu testen und wenn es nicht passt doch noch mal zur Van zu greifen.

Kann ich mich beim Öl an die Tabelle von RS halten oder ist das immernoch zu wenig?

Ps: Ich bin zudem auch einfach kein Fan der Harry Potter Beschichtung aber das gehört hier nicht her. Es geht ja ums SX und wie es sich mit diversen Parts verhält.


Ich danke


----------



## Erroll (13. Dezember 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich danke



Nichts zu danken! Lies dich doch mal hier durch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413300
Da steht so ziemlich alles über die Mission Control Geschichte drinn. Die Fukushima Beschichtung gefällt mir auch nicht. Wenn sie aber wirklich was zur Verbesserung der Performance beiträgt, würde ich sie trotzdem fahren.


----------



## Fabian93 (13. Dezember 2011)

> Contra: 35mm Standrohre, hätte schon gerne die 36er


Da wirst du 0 Unterschied merken.

Wenn einer ne Lyrik/55 abzugeben hat, bitte melden


----------



## slash-sash (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne 55 hätte ich abzugeben. Aber erst im April, wenn mein Fanes kommt  So lange wirst du aber wohl nicht warten wollen.
Denn die wird raus fliegen, da sie keine Absenkung hat un das ist was, was ich definitiv nicht mehr missen möchte. Da muß ich Erroll zustimmen, diese ewige Gekurbel bei den RS-Gabeln war in meinen Augen ne "Notlösung" und damals mit Sicherheit gut, da es keine anderen Absenksysteme gab. Heutzutage sieht das anders aus. Stellt euch nur mal vor, ihr müßtet eure verstellbaren Sattelstützen runter drehen. Kein Mensch würde sie benutzen. Bei den Gabeln witzigerweise schon. Komisch.
Lockout braucht denke ich auch keiner. Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache.

@Fabian93
Was hast du mit hyperactive zu tun? Bin nen Bike-Kumpel vom Jan und waren letztes Jahr zusammen in PDS. Am besten per PN


----------



## akami (15. Dezember 2011)

Salve!

So ab heute werde ich vorne und hinten weich von Federn aufgefangen. Man fühlt sich Pudelwohl, kein Vergleich zur Luft. Meine Hülse um auf 170mm zu bocken sollte auch bald eintreffen. - Und so sieht es aus (Leider nur zwei schlechte Bilder, nach dem 170mm Umbau folgt ein besseres):










MFG


----------



## Waver (15. Dezember 2011)

Nice.
Und das Gewicht ?


----------



## akami (16. Dezember 2011)

Servus!

Natürlich bin ich durch den Coil-Umbau "dicker" geworden. Vorne um 306g, hinten um 168g. Das macht gesamt 474g, sprich fast ein halbes Kilo mehr, welches mir aber noch nicht negativ aufgefallen ist. Dafür zeigt das SX nun ein super sensibles, sahniges Ansprechverhalten und macht im Downhill klar, wo der Hammer hängt. - Ich werde auch nicht wieder zurück tauschen.

Ps.: Meine 170mm Hülse ist heute eingetroffen.


----------



## Waver (16. Dezember 2011)

OK, und was wiegt es nun insgesamt ?
Meines liegt nun mit allen Add-Ons bei guten 17kg+ (15,2 KG ab Werk + Pedale, Halterungen, Luftpumpe etc. und das + je nachdem, wie voll die Wasserflasche ist und ob die Lichtanlage montiert ist, dann geht es für längere Nachttouren mit knapp 18.5 Kg  auf die Strecke).
Das Hauptgewicht bei meinem liegt wohl in der Talas-Hammerschmidt-X9-Kombi, die Deemax-Felgen und Albert-Pneus sind gar nicht schwer wie ich erst vermutet hatte.
Daher interessiert mich Dein Gesamtgewicht mit den Stahlfeder-Dämpfern als Vergleich, da Du ausser dem Antrieb ursprünglich wohl eine ähnliche Dämpferausstattung wie ich hattest.


----------



## akami (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gesamtgewicht liegt bei ca. 14,5kg. Ich habe allerdings keine Computer, Halterungen, Wasserflaschen, Equipement oder ähnliches am Rad. Hier meine Konfig zum Vergleich:

Rahmen: M, gepulvert
LRS: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage, v: 2,4, h: 2,25
Gabel: Rock Shox RC2L Coil U-Turn
Bremsen: Formula The One mit Carbonhebeln
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, 75mm + 2cm Carbonspacer
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set 1°
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Griffe: Ergon GA-1 Leichtbau mit Hope Grip Doctor Barplugs
Schalthebel: Shimano NEW XTR
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Antrieb: Shimano NEW XTR mit XTR Bashguard
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R mit Titanfeder und Huber Bushings
Pedale: Sixpack Icon MG TI


Ich werde aber wohl auch noch schwerer werden, wenn die nächsten Updates an mein Bike kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (16. Dezember 2011)

OK, danke Dir.

Kopfkratz...., da muss ich meinem wohl mal eine Abspeckkur verordnen.
> 17 kg ist einfach zuviel Gewicht.


----------



## akami (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Talas ist gar nicht so schwer aber die HS haut gut rein. Und ich habe noch ne Kefü dran. Trotzdem finde ich das Gewicht/Leistungsverhältnis super. Und du musst bedenken, was du teilweise am Rad hast, habe ich auf Touren im Rucksack (Trinkblase, Werkzeug, bei Nightrides ist auch meine Lampe dabei und, und, und...)


----------



## Waver (16. Dezember 2011)

Gut, mein L-Rahmen ist logischerweise sowieso schwerer, da grösser.
Und die Hammerschmidt ist schon ein geiles Teil im Trail, da hast Du recht. Mal sehen, was sich sonst so tunen lässt.
Weiss einer, ob sich 10er Shimano-XTR-Kassetten mit der SRAM-X9 Schaltung vertragen ? Bei dem 9er X0-System meines Canyon geht's jedenfalls einwandfrei.

Beim Gesamtgewicht hast Du sicher recht, aber ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied im Handling und Fahrgefühl macht, wo das Gewicht sitzt.
Ich behaupte mal, dass sich ein leichteres Bike mit einem Rucksack-beladenem Fahrer leichter pedalliert und handelt als ein schwereres Bike mit einem Biker ohne Zusatz-Rucksack-Gewicht, auch wenn das Gesamtgewicht von allem auf der Waage identisch sein mag.

Apropos Kefü:
Ich habe das hier gestern montiert:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionicon-C-Guide-20-Kettenfuehrung/8557.html


----------



## Fabian93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei der Lyrik der unterschied so groß?
Hab bei meiner 66 im Big Hit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Unterschied extrem klein ist. Grundvoraussetzung war,dass die ATA Kartusche gut geschmiert war.
Mir hat die 66 mit der ATA Kartusche fast besser gefallen weil ich die Gabel 100% auf meine Vorlieben abstimmen konnte und funktionstechnisch ist das ATA System einfach top. (kleinere "Zwischenfälle" mal ausgenommen).


----------



## akami (19. Dezember 2011)

Moin Fabian!

Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht die verschiedenen Lyrik Varianten (SA,DPA,COIL) miteinander vergleichen aber der Unterschied zwischen der Fox Talas RLC FIT 2011 zu der Lyrik U-Turn Coil ist enorm. Ich hatte meine Fox auch gut getuned aber das Feeling zur jetzigen Gabel hätte ich niemals erreicht. Zudem liebe ich ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk und da hört es dann bei der Luft im gegensatz zur Coil völlig auf. Zudem sind auch viele Luftgabeln mächtig überdämpft. Ich bin froh über die Sensibilität, das Ansprechverhalten und das Losbrechmoment, welches mir diese Gabel bietet. Vorallem hat man nicht mehr das Gefühl, wenn man mal von etwas höher, schnell und dann nicht ganz sauber runterkommt, dass einem die Kartusche gleich entgegen kommt. - Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch mal eine 180er MZ Bomber 66 gefahren bin und die Lief auch wirklich saugut, jedoch ist es zu lange her, dass ich direkt vergleichen könnte aber auch aus der Erinnerung würde ich sagen, dass die Coil einfach mehr rockt.


MFG,
Philip 


Ps: COIL IS GOIL


----------



## Fabian93 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab jetzt mal alle Gewichte zusammengerechnet, werd wohl mit Reverb so auf 13,8 kg kommen, hab jetzt 2x800g für die Reifen berechnet.Bin mir da noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Dezember 2011)

Meine Kiste kommt aktuell auf 14,1 und ich bin gespannt, wie es nach der Umrüstung der ZTR Flow auf SLIME aussieht  Ich berichte... 

Ausstattung (20"): 
    Rahmen Votec V.SX 2010
    Gabel FOX 36 Talas RC2 2010
    Dämpfer FOX RP 23 HV Tuned - Huber Bushings Red
    Steuersatz NC-17 Imperator S-Pro Headset - Black 1.1/8"
    Laufräder Fun Works 3Way Pro NoTubes ZTR Flow
    Steckachse 12mm Maxle
    Kurbelgarnitur Shimano XT Kurbel FC-M770 /44-32-22 175mm
    Schaltwerk Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M772 SGS Shadow (lang) (2244)
    Shifter/Trigger Shimano XT Shifter SL-M770 Set ohne Züge (2409)
    Kette Shimano Yumea
    Vorbau Syntace F149 60mm
    Lenker Syntace Vector 31.8 - 2014 - 12 Grad
Griffe Syntace Moto Weiss
    Sattelstütze KindShock Supernatural 31,6mm*385mm
Sattel  WTB Rocket V SLT - weiß
    Bremse  Shimano Deore XT BR-M775 + BL-M775 Scheibenbremsen Set VR + HR
    Bremsscheiben V/H Formula Oro 225 / Formula Oro 180
    Schaltzug Jagwire Ripcord L3 weiß
    Bremsleitung Jagwire Hi-Flow weiß


----------



## Erroll (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich siedl mich mal zwischen euch beiden an mit noch 14 kg. Allerdings ist ein Vector auf dem weg zu mir. Wird aber wohl nicht viel ausmachen. Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich auf 13,9 kg. Mit 14 kg kann ich aber auch bestens leben.


----------



## Fabian93 (21. Dezember 2011)

> eine Kiste kommt aktuell auf 14,1 und ich bin gespannt, wie es nach der Umrüstung der ZTR Flow auf SLIME aussieht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Nobby Nics sind aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (21. Dezember 2011)

HOhoho, für die Weihnachtsbastler eine kleine Anregung:

Neue Kabelverlegung für Schaltwerk und Hinterrad, zugegebenermaßen vom Radhändler meines Vertrauens ersonnen. Gefällt mir aber sehr gut.

Essentiell dabei ist die Kabelzugführung von Syntace an den Bohrungen für Flaschenhalter wie schon weiter oben in dem Thread schonmal erwähnt.


----------



## Waver (21. Dezember 2011)

styriabeef, wie ich sehe, hast Du auch 'ne Hammerschmidt dran.
Was wiegt Dein Bike komplett ?


----------



## styriabeef (22. Dezember 2011)

@waver:

Gewicht knapp unter 15 kg 

Teileliste (Gewichte sind teilweise angenommen):
Rahmen Votec SX 3000
Gabel Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 2480
Dämpfer Fox RP23 280
Laufradsatz ZTRFlow auf Hope Pro2 1800
Reifen Continental Rubber Queen 2,4" 1800
Bremsen Avid Elixir R 650
Scheiben Avid Elixir R 203/185 365
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 189
Vorbau Syntace 150
Griffe Clamp On 111
Steuersatz FSA Xtreme Pro 200
Sattel Selle Italia SLR 180
Sattelstütze KS 900i 500
Schaltwerk Sram X9 210
Zahnkranz Sram X9 12-36 9-fach 360
Schalthebel Sram X9 240
Kurbel Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 1623
Kette Sram X9 260
Pedale Crankbrothers Mallet 472


----------



## Nordsee-Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

deins wiegt nur 15kg?

Meines leider 16kg, aber auch eine Nummer größer.

Aber ich fahr es so gerne. Aber 2012 muss was neues her, vielleicht Votec


----------



## Waver (23. Dezember 2011)

So schlimm ist das Mehrgewicht des V.SX auch wieder nicht.
Habe gerade eben meine 4.Ausfahrt damit gemacht und nun habe ich mich scheinbar schon darauf eingestellt. Die Rundenzeit auf der Hausstrecke ist gegenüber dem erheblich leichteren Canyon Nerve nur noch unwesentlich länger und die Hopser kommen auch schon ganz gut, zwar noch nicht ganz so hoch wie mit dem leichten Nerve, aber da muss einfach noch etwas geübt werden.
Das Votec ist ein Spitzenbike, macht riesig Spass.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat den schon ein V.SX 2012 bestellt? Bis jetzt habe ich fast nur negatives über die NEUEN V.SX gelesen!
Bin ich der Einzige der sich überlegt ein V.SX 2012 anzuschaffen. Ok die Farbkombis wie früher sind nicht mehr möglich, aber sonst. Zu teuer?

Bitte ein paar Pros und Contras!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du Dir ein 2012er SX holen möchtest, dann tu das. Technisch hat sich an dem Bike ja nichts geändert und es ist eine wirkliche Spaßmaschine. Du wirst wahrscheinlich ein wenig mit den Farbvariationen und den Komponenten spielen müssen, damit es farblich passt. Zum Beispiel stelle ich mir das schwarz/orange Decor mit den knallig gelben Deemax Ultimate unpassend vor. Zusätzlich würde ich darauf achten, dass Du bei einer 160er Gabel bleibst und Dir dazu direkt das Angle Set bestellst.

An was für eine Konfiguration hattes Du denn gedacht? Villeicht hilft Dir auch das hier weiter.


----------



## kube (26. Dezember 2011)

Wieso liest man hier nur negatives, das 2012 ist vom Rahmen her Baugleich wie das 10er 11er und seine Komponenten kann man immer noch selber zusammen stellen, es ist nur etwas teurer geworden


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir ein 2012er SX holen möchtest, dann tu das. Technisch hat sich an dem Bike ja nichts geändert und es ist eine wirkliche Spaßmaschine. Du wirst wahrscheinlich ein wenig mit den Farbvariationen und den Komponenten spielen müssen, damit es farblich passt. Zum Beispiel stelle ich mir das schwarz/orange Decor mit den knallig gelben Deemax Ultimate unpassend vor. Zusätzlich würde ich darauf achten, dass Du bei einer 160er Gabel bleibst und Dir dazu direkt das Angle Set bestellst.
> 
> An was für eine Konfiguration hattes Du denn gedacht? Villeicht hilft Dir auch das hier weiter.



Meine Wunschkonfig. wäre folgende (möglichst leicht und stabil):

*Gabel* 
     Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit Factory Kashima

*Dämpfer* 
     Fox RP 23 Boost Valve Kashima

*Laufradsatz* 
DT Swiss EX 1750

*Reifen* 
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evolution Line     

* Bremsen *
Shimano Saint, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203mm

*         Cockpit     *
     Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Truvativ AKA, Steuersatz: Acros Ai-03, Griffe: Votec Clamp On

*Sattel* 
     Selle Italia SLR XC

*Sattelstütze* 
     Rock Shox Reverb

*         Antrieb     *
     Schaltwerk: SRAM XO,  Zahnkranz: SRAM XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: SRAM XO, Umwerfer: SRAM  XO, Kurbel: SRAM XO, Kettenblätter: 44/33/22, Kette: SRAM XO,  Kettenführung: C-Guide


----------



## Waver (26. Dezember 2011)

Zu obigem Soulbiker.com-Link mit dem 2012er SX-Test:



> und mehr als* 800 (!!) Farbkombinationen* bietet der Versender aus Wenden an


 

hä ? 800 Farbkombis ? Wo ?
Ich habe bisher nur 4 Standard-(Grusel)-Farbkombis im Konfigurator gesehen.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Dezember 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Wieso liest man hier nur negatives, das 2012 ist vom Rahmen her Baugleich wie das 10er 11er und seine Komponenten kann man immer noch selber zusammen stellen, es ist nur etwas teurer geworden



Sorry, aber "etwas teurer" deviniere ich ein wenig anders.
Meine ausgewählte Austattung sollte 2011 noch zweitausendvierhundertirgendwas kosten. Jetzt wäre ich bei über 2800. Sorry, aber da hört der Spaß auf. Zumal sich, wie du richtig geschrieben hast, am Rahmen und an den Teilen nichts geändert hat. Dann erklär mir mal, wo die Preiserhöhung herkommen soll?
Du würdest ja auch keinen Golf von 2012 für über 10% mehr kaufen, als im Vorjahr, wenn es tupfengleich ist, nur eine verschlimmbesserte Farbkombination, oder?!
Sorry, ich jedenfalls finde es eine Frecheit, denn das ist auch nicht mehr mit einer Invlationsrate zu begründen.
 Für mich ist das Thema Votec damit durch, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe.
Aber so lange es Leute gibt, die das bezahlen, wird es auch solche Firmen geben, die so etwas anbieten.
Ich jedenfalls fände es schade, wenn Votec sich mal wieder selbst in den Ruin treibt. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sie aus den Fehlern vergangener Tage gelernt haben. Scheinbar aber wohl nicht.

Um aber die Frage hier zu beantworten, denke ich wie akami. Das Biek ist top.


----------



## Waver (26. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich Ã¤hnlich.
Bei mir wÃ¼rde nun gerade einmal 10 Wochen spÃ¤ter (hatte mein 11'er Modell Ende Sept/Anfang Oktober geordert) ein vergleichbares SX satte 6-700 Euronen mehr kosten. Das nenne ich Inflation. 
Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass ich mich noch in 2011 fÃ¼r eine Bestellung entschieden habe. Das V.SX ist endgeil, aber preislich schon in 2011 an der Schmerzgrenze. In 2012 wÃ¤re es mir mit der Ausstattung zu teuer geworden. Ich dachte zuerst, Canyon wÃ¤re preislich in 2012 stabil geblieben, aber das stimmt auch nicht. Die Kashima-DÃ¤mpfer finden sich beim Strive auch erst in der fast 5000 â¬ teuren LTD Version. Also haben alle 2012 deutlich ihre Preise aufgeschlagen.


----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Meine Wunschkonfig. wäre folgende (möglichst leicht und stabil):
> 
> *Gabel*
> Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit Factory Kashima
> ...



1. Warum möchtest Du Dir an einen 160mm Rahmen eine 180mm Forke setzen?
2. Wenn Du schon die 180mm Forke nimmst, solltest Du die 90.00,- investieren und Dir das Angle Set kaufen, da die Front sonst extrem hoch baut.
3. Wenn Du es leicht willst, würde ich die Formula-Bremsen und das Syntace-Cockpit wählen.


----------



## Gala (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Vinschger-Biker,

lass Dich nicht von den miesmachern hier beeinflussen. Die sollen erstmal
vergleichbare Alternativen aufzeigen, was Ausstattung (dein´s z.b.) Preis
Leistungsverhältnis betrifft.

Das VSX ist ein erstklassiges Bike, welches ich mir auch trotz/mit Aufpreis 
wieder kaufen würde.

Akami geb ich recht, 180mm mit Angle Set kommt endgeil. Fahr ich selber.
1 Grad flacher.

Ride on


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Dezember 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand dort gefragt, ob es auch weiterhin möglich ist, Wunschfarben zu bestellen? ODer glaubt jeder nur das aus dem Netz?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Warum möchtest Du Dir an einen 160mm Rahmen eine 180mm Forke setzen?
> 2. Wenn Du schon die 180mm Forke nimmst, solltest Du die 90.00,- investieren und Dir das Angle Set kaufen, da die Front sonst extrem hoch baut.
> 3. Wenn Du es leicht willst, würde ich die Formula-Bremsen und das Syntace-Cockpit wählen.






War ein versehen. Will eigentlich eine 160er Gabel. Talas oder Lyrik
Angle Set? Wo kann ich eine solches ordern? Sehe in der Konfig. nirgends die Möglichkeit eine ordern.
Formula Bremsen davon bin ich nicht sehr überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. Dezember 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand dort gefragt, ob es auch weiterhin möglich ist, Wunschfarben zu bestellen? ODer glaubt jeder nur das aus dem Netz?



Auf der FB Seite von Votec habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man bezüglich Wunschfarbe noch bei Votec nachfragen kann.

Zitat aus FB: _Leider wird der Farbkonfigurator für die neue Modellreihe nicht  angeboten. Solltest Du dennoch Wünsche zum Design haben, sprich einfach  mal mit unserer Service-Hotline._


----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> War ein versehen. Will eigentlich eine 160er Gabel. Talas oder Lyrik
> Angle Set? Wo kann ich eine solches ordern? Sehe in der Konfig. nirgends die Möglichkeit eine ordern.
> Formula Bremsen davon bin ich nicht sehr überzeugt.



Anrufen -> Ordern -> 90.00,- mehr bezahlen -> Fertig!


----------



## Waver (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mach das am besten telefonisch.
Ich habe mein Bike beim Christopher Tuma telefonisch geordert. Der berät Dich kompetent und sagt Dir auch, wenn ein Part nicht so optimal ist. In meinem Fall hat er mir von den CB Iodine-Felgen abgeraten und die Deemax empfohlen, was sicher ein guter Rat war.
Das Angle Set kannst Du sowieso nur telefonisch ordern, das wird im Konfigurator nicht gelistet.
Bzgl. des Preisanstiegs ist der Unterschied zu 2011 schon etwas heftig, aber alle Anbieter haben anscheinend die Preise angezogen, so dass es wohl keine grosse Alternative gibt.


----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Iodines sind leider weich wie Butter. Die deemax machen den Sweetspot zwischen Gewicht und enormer Stabilität. - Schade ist nach wie vor, dass kein Coil-SX angeboten wird


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> War ein versehen. Will eigentlich eine 160er Gabel. Talas oder Lyrik
> Angle Set? Wo kann ich eine solches ordern? Sehe in der Konfig. nirgends die Möglichkeit eine ordern.
> Formula Bremsen davon bin ich nicht sehr überzeugt.



1. Du willst ne Lyrik, glaub mir. 
2. Bescheid geben, die bauen es dir ein.
3. Meine The One is böse bissig und absolut zuverlässig


----------



## Waver (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Formula R1 arbeitet an meinem Canyon Nerve seit 2 Jahren absolut zuverlässig und fehlerfrei.
Die The one am Votec quietscht zwar mitunter etwas, wenn der Belag Feuchtigkeit zieht, aber das wird mit einem Wechsel der Sinterbeläge auch erledigt sein.  Ansonsten arbeitet die The One einwandfrei, lässt sich mit einem Finger feinfühlig dosieren und beisst zu, wenn Du's brauchst.

Ich habe die 160er Talas dran, heute nochmal feinjustiert und bin damit super zufrieden. Schluckt alle Wurzeln und ist dennoch nicht schwammig. Mir gefällt die Talas. Bin heute Anstiege bis zu 23 % ohne Absenkung hochgeklettert. Einwandfrei.

ChaosRaven: Sehr schönes SX in Deiner Bild-Gallerie, gefällt mir.


----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

- Du willst Dir nicht wirklich Sinterbeläge auf eine DH-Bremse legen, oder?
- Meine The One tut genau das was sie soll. Mit den neuen Belägen, den neuen Scheiben, den neuen Leitungen und der neuen Bremsflüssigkeit wird das dann wohl noch getoppt.
- Talas ist nett aber kommt an die Lyrik Coil nicht ran.

- Wenn Du Dir Dein Bike bestellst und Du unbedingt Luft fahren willst, frag nach einer Lyrik DPA, die ist noch feinfühliger und ebsser abstimmbar als die SA.


----------



## styriabeef (26. Dezember 2011)

@vinschger: willst du leicht oder solide?
Die Saint is ein schwerer DH-Wurfanker und die E1750 ist eine leichte Endurofelge.
Die Fat Alberts sind ein rel. leichter Reifensatz, bei mir wars die Performance-Gummimischung-die sind zum Vergessen!!!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Dezember 2011)

Waver schrieb:


> ChaosRaven: Sehr schönes SX in Deiner Bild-Gallerie, gefällt mir.



Danke!
Sieht aber irgendwie nicht mehr so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (26. Dezember 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sieht aber irgendwie nicht mehr so aus...



Schon kaputt? - B******


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> 1. Du willst ne Lyrik, glaub mir.
> 2. Bescheid geben, die bauen es dir ein.
> 3. Meine The One is böse bissig und absolut zuverlässig





Fahre regelmässig mit einer Lyrik. Bin nicht gerade ein Fan von ihr. Ziemlich unsensibel. Klar hat eine Luftfedergabel auch ihre Vorteile (Wartung etc.). Aber eine Absenkfunktion sollte sie hier in den Alpen schon haben. Klar Absenken oder Nicht ist eine Philosophie Frage. Ich persönlich finde es angenehm 2000 hm uphill mit einer Absenkbaren Gabel zu fahren.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @vinschger: willst du leicht oder solide?
> Die Saint is ein schwerer DH-Wurfanker und die E1750 ist eine leichte Endurofelge.
> Die Fat Alberts sind ein rel. leichter Reifensatz, bei mir wars die Performance-Gummimischung-die sind zum Vergessen!!!!




Beides wäre ideal! 

Ja ich weiss Saint ist DH. Aber ich kenne viele die von der Saint Bremse schwärmen. 

Fahre auf meinen AM auch die Fat Alberts. Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. Kompromiss für lange Uphills und Downhills. Reine DH Reifen (Muddy mary) sind hier in den Alpen eine Qual, zwar Grip ohne Ende aber dafür auch Rollwiederstand ohne Ende.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Dezember 2011)

Die The One ist so ziehmlich genau die Bremse die ich gesucht hatte. Fahre sie aktuell am Dh Bike,macht in jeder Lebenslage noch Spaß,Power ohne Ende und schön bissig



> Fahre regelmässig mit einer Lyrik. Bin nicht gerade ein Fan von ihr.  Ziemlich unsensibel. Klar hat eine Luftfedergabel auch ihre Vorteile  (Wartung etc.).


Eine Stahlfedergabel hat Vorteile in der Wartung, nicht die Luftgabel.
Bei der Luftgabel hast du entweder eine komplette zusätzliche Kartusche (ATA z.b) mit ihren Dichtungen oder eine Kolbenstange mit zusätzlichen Dichtungen usw. die verschiedene Luftkammern erstellen (Prontone z.b).
Bei der Stahlfedergabel hast du eine Feder und ein Pumpenelement,da kann nichts wirklich kaputt gehen


----------



## RitzelBallerina (27. Dezember 2011)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo Vinschger-Biker,
> 
> lass Dich nicht von den miesmachern hier beeinflussen. Die sollen erstmal
> vergleichbare Alternativen aufzeigen, was Ausstattung (dein´s z.b.) Preis
> ...



Angesichts der Tatsache , dass der nicht ganz unerhebliche Aufpreis für's gleichwertige SX 2012 zum 11'er absolut nicht nachvollziehbar ist , finde ich deinen Begriff "Miesmacher" ziemlich unfair. 
Sicher ist das V.SX ein Spitzenbike. Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich würde selbst die Preise 2011 nicht als Schleuderangebote bezeichnen , sondern eher der Qualität des Produktes angemessen. Was völlig okay ist!
Dieses Jahr stehen die potenziellen Käufer aber vor einem Mehrpreis von locker 400 den einem keiner erklären kann. Oder hast du dazu neue Infos?


Würdest du 2013 auch noch das SX kaufen wenn Votec noch einmal ohne erkennbare Verbesserung des Produktes einfach so 3-400 draufknallt? Ja?

Mir kann's Wurscht sein da ich zum Glück mein 2011'er SX habe. Jedoch kann ich jeden verstehen der derartige Preisspielchen hinterfragt und nicht einfach 300 bis 400 Latten ohne Gegenwert zum Fenster rausschmeisst.

Ob eine solche Preispolitik für Votec aufgeht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## styriabeef (27. Dezember 2011)

@vinschger: es kommt ein bisserl auf dein Körpergewicht an. Ich hab 78kg nackig und kommt mit meiner Avid R mit 200/180er Scheiben super zurecht. Auch auf langen Abfahrten. Und die is recht leicht. Von der The One hört man auch gute Dinge, aber ich hab keinen Vergleich.
Was ich mir auch überlegen würd is, ob du die 180er Gabel wirklich brauchst. Obwohl ich nicht weiß ob da ein großer Gewichtsunterschied ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinschger-Biker (27. Dezember 2011)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @vinschger: es kommt ein bisserl auf dein Körpergewicht an. Ich hab 78kg nackig und kommt mit meiner Avid R mit 200/180er Scheiben super zurecht. Auch auf langen Abfahrten. Und die is recht leicht. Von der The One hört man auch gute Dinge, aber ich hab keinen Vergleich.
> Was ich mir auch überlegen würd is, ob du die 180er Gabel wirklich brauchst. Obwohl ich nicht weiß ob da ein großer Gewichtsunterschied ist.



Denke die The One würde auch passen. 
Denke nicht, dass ich eine 180er Gabel brauche. Eine 160er Talas oder die 170er Lyrik DH würden auch langen.


----------



## Waver (27. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage zur The One:

Habe eben gesehen, dass bei mir bei der hinteren diese Mini-Splintsicherung fehlt, die wohl den Schraubenbolzen zur Befestung der Bremsbeläge zusätzlich sichert.
Weiss einer, ob das gefährlich werden kann (z.B. Lösen des Schraubenbolzens während der Fahrt etc.) oder ob das bis zum nächsten Service bei Votec warten kann ?

Den Splint bzw. diese Mini-Sicherung kann man hier z.B. sehen:

http://www.jedi-sports.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2245_4.jpg

Es ist die winzige Mini-Spange über dem ersten W (von *w*ww.formula...)


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Dezember 2011)

habe diese Splinten auch gleich zu beginn verloren...
Musst dir keinen Kopf drum machen. Einfach beim schrauben am Bike kurz die Bolzen kontrollieren und passt.
Ich fahre die The One seit über 2.5Jahren ohne Splinte mehr, die Schraube war aber immer fest....


----------



## Waver (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke, da bin ich beruhigt.

Ich habe trotzdem mal eine Mail an den Votec-Service geschickt, schliesslich ist das Teil flammneu. Vielleicht haben die noch ein paar rumliegen.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich,die verlierst du sowieso früher oder später.


----------



## HairyGlory (29. Dezember 2011)

Waver schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Preisanstiegs ist der Unterschied zu 2011 schon etwas heftig, aber alle Anbieter haben anscheinend die Preise angezogen, so dass es wohl keine grosse Alternative gibt.


 
Wie du schon sagtest... Alle haben die Preise angehoben. Von daher...

Hatte die The 1 auch auf meinem VSX (BJ 11) und hab mir die jetzt auch auf mein DH´ler (Rock Machine) gebaut. Für mich die ideale Bremse. Saint ist mir zu krass... Die The One ist optimal...


----------



## Slartibartfass (29. Dezember 2011)

ICh lese hier öfter was von einer Hülse, um die Lyric Coil auf 170mm umzubauen. Geht das auch mit meiner 2010er MCDH? Hat jemand nen Link für mich?


----------



## lukabe (29. Dezember 2011)

User Smubob verkauft die:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=51287
Schreib ihn am besten mal an, hab meine auch von ihm (und mit ihm eingebaut) funktioniert echt super.
Wenn deine ne Coil ist sollte es normalerweise funktionieren.


----------



## Slartibartfass (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Votec SX Fahrer,

hat der SX ne Parkfreigabe???

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (4. Januar 2012)

Ja! Allerdings würd ich damit nichts wirklich wildes fahren..


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Januar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ja! Allerdings würd ich damit nichts wirklich wildes fahren..



Definiere bitte "wildes"?

THX


----------



## wildbiker (4. Januar 2012)

Irgendwo 2 oder 3 m runterhopsen...z.b. 
Ist halt nur nen Enduro und kein FR/DH-bike...

Schickes Helius ST/UFO im übrigen...warum nen Votec?


----------



## Big Lutz (4. Januar 2012)

Falls hier noch jemand ein gut gepflegtes und wenig gefahrenes SX sucht schaut mal hier.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/457475


----------



## akami (4. Januar 2012)

Das SX macht die 2-3 Meter aber locker mit und wenn alles nichts hilft, geht man nach folgendem Modell vor:

Fehlendes können wird durch mehr Federweg ausgeglichen,
Weniger Federweg wird durch fahrerisches können ausgeglichen.


Je nach dem, was du mit den 160-170mm SX oder anderem Bike wegrockst, weißt du, wo du stehst 


Ps.: Seit dem ich im SX Vorne und Hinten Coil fahre, geht da sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Januar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Irgendwo 2 oder 3 m runterhopsen...z.b.
> Ist halt nur nen Enduro und kein FR/DH-bike...
> 
> Schickes Helius ST/UFO im übrigen...warum nen Votec?



Das UFO ist schon lange Geschichte und das Helius steht zur Disposition! Schweren Herzens verkaufe ich das Helius weil der Einsatzbereich hier in Köln zu klein ist und ich es nicht schaffe jedes WE nach WB oder Willingen zu fahren.
Bin auf der Suche nach was Alltags tauglicherem mit dem man gut touren kann, aber auch hin und wieder Spass im Park (oder ne Woche Trails in Saalbach surfen) haben kann.

Eigentlich ist meine Wahl aufs Strive ES 9.0 gefallen da es aber bis zur 19 KW (wenn alles klappt) noch lang ist habe ich Zeit mich mit Alternativen zu befassen.

Da ist mir unter anderem das Votec SX bzw. SR unter die Augen gekommen und habe mir gedacht:
1. Super Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten
2. Rahmen Kinematik
3. Preis/Leistung
4. Fettes fettes Minus für die Farbe und Decals

Würde mir auch gerne ein Helius AM aufbauen würde aber die 5000 Euro Grenze sprengen.


----------



## akami (4. Januar 2012)

@ Nippes:

Votec hat aber schon für die 2012er angesagt, dass wen einem die Farben gar nicht gefallen (mir persönlich auch nicht), soll man sich mal an die Hotline wenden und dort würde dann eine Lösung gefunden werden. Ich tippe mal, dass du dir dann ein Design von 2011 zusammenstellen kannst. Ansonsten frag nach einem anodisiertem Rahmen. Das ist leichter und stabiler als eine Pulverung.


----------



## gotboost (5. Januar 2012)

Nukeproof Mega würde da gut reinpassen falls dir die geo taugt, welche ich am sx nicht passend fand(für mich).


----------



## visualex (5. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Das UFO ist schon lange Geschichte und das Helius steht zur Disposition! Schweren Herzens verkaufe ich das Helius weil der Einsatzbereich hier in Köln zu klein ist und ich es nicht schaffe jedes WE nach WB oder Willingen zu fahren.
> Bin auf der Suche nach was Alltags tauglicherem mit dem man gut touren kann, aber auch hin und wieder Spass im Park (oder ne Woche Trails in Saalbach surfen) haben kann.
> 
> Eigentlich ist meine Wahl aufs Strive ES 9.0 gefallen da es aber bis zur 19 KW (wenn alles klappt) noch lang ist habe ich Zeit mich mit Alternativen zu befassen.
> ...




Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit einer Fanes? Ein Kollege von mir baut sich gerade eine auf um hier im Bergischen Land (Burscheid/Solingen) bei unseren Touren besser mithalten zu können als mit seiner Wildsau. Die Fanes hat wohl offiziell keine Parkfreigabe, aber in Bezug auf Winterberg meinte der Jürgen zu ihm: "Bis auf die ganz großen Dinger (Roadgap etc.) kannst du da alles mit der Fanes fahren und springen".

Ich war mit meinem V.SX schon zwei mal in Saalbach und hatte damit Spaß, allerdings ist die X-Line eine Nummer zu heftig. Die Fanes würde ich da meinem Votec auf jeden Fall vorziehen.

Alternativ fällt mir da noch das Canyon Torque Trailflow ein. Die sieht man hier auf Touren fast genauso oft wie im Bikepark.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. Januar 2012)

... und das Fanes bekommst du für 2300 auch zu einem vernünftigen Preis mit einer Sinnvoll-Ausstattung. Ist halt nen Top-Rahmen mit eher mäßigerer Ausstattung, als das Votec, mit einem; zugegeben Super-Rahmen, und einer etwas besseren Ausstattung. Der Fanes Rahmen soll halt im Moment DER!!! Rahmen sein.


----------



## akami (5. Januar 2012)

Servus!

Mit Alutech würde ich mir überlegen. Mich wollten die damals über den Tisch ziehen. Als ich nach einer anderen Ausstattung gefragt habe, wurde mir gesagt dies sein kein Problem. Ich müsse nur in deren Shop die von mir gewünschten Teile bestellen, jedoch wollten sie die schon vorhandenen Parts, welche ich dann logischerweise nicht mehr brauchte, nicht rausrechnen wollten. Mir wurde gesagt, man würde mir schon genug damit entgegenkommen, dass die Parts kostenlos verbaut werdne würden. FRECHHEIT!

Mittlerweile bin ich auch echt froh, dass SX genommen zu haben. Das Fanes-Modell sieht in getapered (meiner Meinung nach) nur sch***e aus und man kann am Steuersatz nichts mehr modifizieren. Zumindest nicht wie beim Votec.

My two cents...


----------



## slash-sash (5. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, du wirst für jede Marke immer Leute finden, die die gut finden und diejenigen, die Streß mit der jeweiligen Marke hat.
So auch bei Votec, wenn man den Fred hier mal durch liest. Aber egal.
Ich denke/hoffe, dass ich mit dem Fanes nen super Deal gemacht habe (bei mir hat Jürgen im Übrigen ohne Aufpreis die komplette Shimano-Gruppe vom Bike geschmissen und mir ne andere Gruppe dran gemacht), weiß aber auch, dass ich mit dem V.SX echt nen super Deal gemacht hätte. Und wenn der Preis in 2012 nicht exorbitant (bitte jetzt nicht schon wieder drauf eingehen, ist die letzten Seiten mehrfach diskutiert worden) gestiegen wäre, hätte ich vielleicht jetzt auch mein 3. Votec in meiner Karriere.
Aber das ist glaube ich meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## styriabeef (6. Januar 2012)

gilt i.ü i.A. - weniger meckern, mehr biken 

damit hier wieder mal auch Bilder zu sehen sind: letzter Tag meines Weihnachtsurlaubs(!) - bin ich froh das ich in Bezug auf Schnee flexibel bin :]

@dipstick: sry hab mein Handy mit deiner Nummer nicht dabei gehabt, sonst hätt ich dir selbstverständlich Bescheid gegeben - Plabutsch ging übrigens hervorragend, schön weicher Boden, nicht zu tief, ich hoff die Temperaturen bleiben so.


----------



## HairyGlory (6. Januar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Irgendwo 2 oder 3 m runterhopsen...z.b.
> Ist halt nur nen Enduro und kein FR/DH-bike...
> 
> Schickes Helius ST/UFO im übrigen...warum nen Votec?


 

Ok, wieso springen andere dann das Roadgap im Winterberg mit nem Dirtbike? 

Glaube es scheitert bei vielen eher am Skill als am Material...


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2012)

Ein paar Änderungen kommen noch,Reverb,der sackschwere und hässliche Bash wird gegen was schönes leichtes getauscht und ein schwarzer Lenker kommt auch noch.
Zum Teil halt noch aus der Restekiste-daher auch das blau an der Bremse.
Aktuell wie es da steht bei 13,8,mit reverb und leichtem Bash bleibe ich unter 14 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (6. Januar 2012)

Sieht interessant aus! Gibts ne Partlist? Bei mir gabs auch bissl was neues. Evtl stelle ich morgen mal Bilder ein.


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Ein paar Änderungen kommen noch,Reverb,der sackschwere und hässliche Bash wird gegen was schönes leichtes getauscht und ein schwarzer Lenker kommt auch noch.
> Zum Teil halt noch aus der Restekiste-daher auch das blau an der Bremse.
> Aktuell wie es da steht bei 13,8,mit reverb und leichtem Bash bleibe ich unter 14 kg



Von wann iss das baik, farbe/elox ab werk oder selber handangelegt???
Sehr schön....so könnte ich mir das vorstellen...


----------



## akami (6. Januar 2012)

1. Bei dem Anblick freue ich mich schon auf meine Updates. Ich warte nur noch auf meine Teile.

2. Habe ich beim auseinander nehmen einige unerfreuliche Entdeckungen gemacht:

- Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer falsch montiert
- Untere Dämpferschraube verbogen (dieses Problem gibt es auch beim V.FR)
- Schrauben zur Scheibenbefestigung am HR zu lose angezogen (die einigen Schrauben, die ich nicht kontrolliert habe)

3. Geplante Updates (falls es jemanden interessiert, Bilder folgen):

Bremse:
- Wechsel der Scheiben auf "Hope Floating Disc 203mm, Sägezahn"
- Wechsel der Bremsbeläge auf "Trickstuff"
- Wechsel der Bremsflüssigkeit auf "Trickstuff Superformula"
- Wechsel der Bremsleitung auf "Goodridge Stahlfelex"

*Antrieb:*
- Neue Kette "Shimano HG-X Chain 10fach"
- Neue Schaltzüge "Elvedes Zero-8-Duraline Stahlflex"
- Schaltzugentüllen "Jagwire"

*Neue Leitungsführung:*
- Anbringung neuer Leitungsführungen "Jagwire Leitungshalterung"
- Tausch von Kabelbindern auf "Jagwire C-Clips", wo möglich
- Extra cleane Verlegung mit "Jagwire S-Haken"

*Rahmenschutz:*
- Schutz vor Leitungen via "Jagwire TubeTops 4G"
- Ketten-/Sitzstrebenschutz "cSixx"

*Bereifung:*
- Continental Mountain King II 2.4" UST


Das wird die Tage erledigt. Im Februar soll dann noch ein "Crank Brothers Iodine 11 AM"-Sattel folgen.

MFG,
Philip


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Januar 2012)

@akami
aber fahren wirst du schon mal wieder, oder?
Jetzt bau mal nicht so viel hin und her, dein Bike sollte mal mehr bewegt werden, dann bist du vielleicht auch zufriedener mit den Parts.


----------



## akami (6. Januar 2012)

@lipper-zipfel:

1. Ich bin doch extra umgezogen um mehr biken zu können und das habe ich auch schon getan.
2. Ich bin super zufrieden mit den Parts aber nun stand das erste mal ein Service an und das ist doch die beste Gelegenheit etwas am Bike zu machen.


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2012)

Hab nur den Rahmen gekauft und dann mir teils Neuteilen/gebrauchtteilen und Teilen aus der Restekiste aufgebaut, als Schüler ist das Budget nicht so riesig deshalb muss die Reverb auch noch ein wenig warten.
Kettenstrebenschutz kommt gleich auch noch ran.

Hier die Teileliste+Gewichte, hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen


----------



## Brickowski (6. Januar 2012)

Hab mein ehemaliges SX abgebaut um Platz fürs Mega zu schaffen.....würde den Rahmen sehr günstig hergeben (Größe S aus 2010).
Falls jemand einen sucht--->PM


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

> Bereifung:
> - Continental Mountain King II 2.4"
> UST


 
Den Conti wÃ¼rde ich mir an Deiner Stelle lieber zweimal Ã¼berlegen.
Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen mit Mountainking-Modellen ergangen ist, aber ich hatte auf dem Canyon Nerve zwei Mountain King Supersonic in Schlauchversion und die Teile waren echt lebensgefÃ¤hrlich. 4 Pannen auf einer 2 h-Ausfahrt im Taunus ohne ExtremgelÃ¤nde, davon hat mich die letzte fast gekillt.
Da hat es das Popelteil hinten bei > 40 Sachen Downhill auf einem Waldweg mit Schotter regelrecht zerfetzt. Der Mist ist sofort im MÃ¼ll gelandet und Fat Albert/Nobby Nic in DD kamen drauf (heute Tubeless). Die haben nie Probleme gemacht. Lieber etwas schwerer und dafÃ¼r pannensicher.


Die Trickstuff-BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit hatte ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt, da leider seitens Votec bei der vorderen The One die Dichtungsschraube nicht richtig angezogen und das System dadurch leck war. Nun ist der Druck weg und ich muss es auffÃ¼llen. Aber das Trickstuff-Zeug ist sauteuer und so heiss sollte bei der The One die FlÃ¼ssigkeit auch nicht werden. Ich fÃ¼lle das Original Formula Dot 4 fÃ¼r 8â¬ pro 250 ml nach,


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Könnte vielleicht daran liegen:



> *Die Supersonic Variante spricht den schnellen auf Gewichtstuning bedachten CC-Racer an.* Für den harten Alpencross geht man mit der DuraSkin® bewehrten ProTection Version auf Nummer sicher


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich weiss.
Aber die Dinger halten nicht mehr als einen gepflegten Golfrasen aus. Selbst für leichtes Gelände sind sie nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ich hatte mir zwar noch die damalige Duraskin-Variante gekauft, mich aber dann doch lieber für die Schwalbe-Reifen entschieden und die Conti-Duraskin verschenkt. Ich hab's auch nicht bereut. Die Schwalbe Evo-Modelle sind klasse und haltbar, selbst wenn's ruppig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (7. Januar 2012)

Das einzige Problem bei manchen Conti SS-Varianten ist, sie dicht für tubeless zu kriegen. Ansonsten sind die ein Traum. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß die BC-Mischung Schwalbe dermaßen stehen läßt...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Bevor es zu weit Off-Topic geht, würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand Lust auf einen Votec SX oder allgemeinen Votec-Treff dieses Jahr hätte?


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Januar 2012)

> Ich fÃ¼lle das Original Formula Dot 4 fÃ¼r 8â¬ pro 250 ml nach,


Im Autohandel bekommst du 500ml Dot 4 fÃ¼r knapp 4â¬,da wÃ¼rd ich mir das Formula Zeugs zweimal Ã¼berlegen...

Finde Nobby Nics haben auf dem V.sx absolut nichts zu suchen.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ich wills jetzt wissen und habe mir die Geldverschwendung namens Superformula bestellt.


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

> Finde Nobby Nics haben auf dem V.sx absolut nichts zu suchen.


 
Nee, die sind ja auch am Canyon Nerve.
Das V.SX hat 2 x den fetten Albert.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

*Special Offer:*

Wie einige von euch vielleicht mitbekommen haben, habe ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem Fahrwerkumbau des SX auf Coil beschäftigt. Ich habe nun ein Angebot für einen X-Fusion Vector DH2+ und würde meinen jetzigen Dämpfer *Fox Vanilla R 2009 inklusive Titanfeder (550LBS) und Huber Bushings* abgeben. Zwei Stahlfedern in 600LBS und 650LBS hätte ich auch noch. - Die Federn habe alle den entsprechenden Durchmesser um den Dämpfer ohne Ausbau der Schwinge einbauen zu können.






Bei Interesse oder für mehr Bilder schickt mir bitte eine PN.


MFG


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage, Akami.

Wie willst Du denn den X-Fusion Vector DH2+ am V.SX einbauen ?
Das passt doch gar nicht mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Und selbst wenn Du den Dämpfer mit der Behälterseite unten und Behälter aufrecht nach oben gerichtet reinmontiert bekommst, Du kommst dann doch gar nicht mehr an den roten Einstellknopf ran.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Der DH2+ hat einen externen AGB


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, habe ich auch gerade bei Probike-Koblenz gesehen. Allerdings 406,- â¬.
Die 200 mm EinbaulÃ¤nge passen ja, aber 56 mm, ist das der Federdurchmesser oder die Einfederungsrate ? Passt das ?
Was bestellt Du da genau als Einbaumasse ( Federrate und Einbaubreiten bzw.
Buchsendurchmesser )?

Ich glaube aber, Du bekommst trotzdem ein Problem beim Einbau.
Wenn Du ihn mit dem Schlauch nach unten gerichtet verbaust:
Soweit ich das richtig sehe, kommst Du dann an den roten Stellknopf trotzdem nicht mehr ran, der wird dann im Gelenk der Schwinge verschwinden. Ausserdem dÃ¼rfte es auch mit dem Winkel des SchlauchanschlussstÃ¼ckes des BehÃ¤lters bzgl. des Rahmens beim Votec knapp werden.

Montierst Du ihn mit der Schlauchseite nach oben gerichtet, hast Du das gleiche Problem. Zeigt der Schlauchanschluss nach vorne, ist unten der rote Knopf zum Rahmen gerichtet. Drehst Du in um, kollidiert der Schlauchanschluss mit der Wippe. Ausserdem, wo willst Du dann den BehÃ¤lter fixieren ? 

Hattest Du mit dem Vanilla denn schonmal ein Durchschlagen des Hinterbaus ?
Vorne in diesem Thread gab es ja bereits eine Diskussion Ã¼ber den Einbau von FederdÃ¤mpfern beim V.SX. Da wurde argumentiert, dass dies selbst bei passenden FederdÃ¤mpfern keinen Sinn machen wÃ¼rde, da der Probst den Hinterbau spezifisch auf LuftdÃ¤mpfer mit ihrer typischen Endprogression konstruiert habe und alle FederfÃ¤mpfer da einfach durchrauschen wÃ¼rden und somit den Hinterbau durchschlagstechnisch beschÃ¤digen wÃ¼rden.

Was sind da Deine Erfahrungen ? Ist es schon einmal knapp geworden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

1. Da würde ich ihn auch bestellen. Jedoch warte ich noch auf die Antwort einiger Fragen.

> Die Originaleinbaulänge beträgt 200x57mm. Das wäre kein Problem, da man auf die 160mm nur 3mm verlieren würde. Da das SX sowieso 165-167mm hat, passt das.

160mm/56mm HUB = 157,19...mm FW
165mm/56mm HUB = 162,20...mm FW
167mm/56mm HUB = 164,07...mm FW

> Meine errechnete Federrate ist 450LBS, werde aber wohl wieder 500 oder 550LBS nehmen


2. 

> Ich hatte noch nie einen Durchschlag. Federweg wird voll genutzt, wenns hart wird-

> Ich finde eher, dass der Luftdämpfer durchrauscht und besonders am Anfang zu viel Federweg freigibt und auf Treppen durchsackt. Alle Probleme wurden mit der Coil behoben. Zu dem steigt die Performance, der Wohlfühlfaktor und der Sicherheitsfaktor imens.


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Na dann hau rein, ich bin gespannt.
Wenn das bei Dir funzt, werde ich mir auch eine Umrüstung überlegen.

Poste doch bitte mal später, was Du nun exakt als Einbaumasse bei Bike-Koblenz bestellt hast und wie herum Du einbaust und den Behälter fixierst  (bitte mit Bildern).

Sehr spannend. 

Was hälst Du denn von denen hier: 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]*X-FUSION Glyde RL 2011* [/SIZE][/FONT]
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.pro...0010_X-FUSION+Glyde+RL++2011+=281-03-1-271=29

oder 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]*X-FUSION Glyde R-PV 2011*[/SIZE][/FONT]
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.pro...20_X-FUSION+Glyde+R-PV++2011+=285-03-6-001=29

oder 

der aktuelle 2012er Glyde:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/shocks/glyde/2012-glyde-r#5


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie mögen mir die Glyde-Modelle nicht gefallen. Warum genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mir fällt aber gerade auf, dass der X-Fusion Vector DH2+ wahrscheinlich auch aus dem rennen ist, da er nur mit dem AGB nach unten montiert werden kann und der einzige Ort um den AGB zu befestigen das Sitzrohr ist, was aber aufgrund der kurzen Leitung nicht möglich sein wird bzw. sehr eng wird.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Denke das passt...

..dämpfer wird eh wenig unten eingefedert, am meisten wird über die Wippe eingefedert.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir das gerade nochmal angesehen und es ergeben sich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1: Am Sitzrohr einen Abstandhalter montieren, was der fummelig und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr haltbar wird.

2: Den AGB am Votec-Fender montieren, was passen würde aber bestimmt schräg aussehen würde.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Denke das passt...
> 
> ..dämpfer wird eh wenig unten eingefedert, am meisten wird über die Wippe eingefedert.




Das Problem läge nicht in der einfederung sondern in der allgemeinen zu kurzen länge im ausgefedertem Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Andere Leitung dranmontieren ist ja nicht das problem, anschlüsse sind ja da...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Und wie befülle ich das Ding dann wieder? Alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Erroll (7. Januar 2012)

Ich lese deine Umbauaktionen eigentlich immer sehr gerne hier mit und empfinde sie als sehr unterhaltsam. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, machts nicht Sinn das ganze Geld, welches du dafür über die Ladentheke schiebst einfach in ein Bike mit nem "besseren" Fahrwerk zu stecken? Die ganzen Aktionen mit dem Votec enden doch immer in irgendeinem Kompromiss, oder nicht? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich das ganze hin und her so sehr lohnt. Kauf dir ein Bike zum heizen im Park mit nem Stahlfederfahrwerk ohne Kompromisse und fahr das Enduro so, wie es gedacht ist. Wäre jetzt meine persönliche Empfehlung. In der heutigen Zeit hat man einfach 2 Räder.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Mir war das auch zu blöd mit dem Dämpfer am V.SX, beim Mega kann man wenigstens alles reinschrauben, braucht kein Angleset usw. und das geht super als einziges MTB.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Es geht ja nicht nur darum ein Bike für alles zu haben. Ich habe Spaß am basteln und versuche einfach mein SuperEnduro zusammen zu schrauben. Aber ich glaube der X-Fusion wird erstmal warten, mal sehen. Jetzt müssen erstmal BMO und BC die Hufe schwingen, damit das SX überhaupt wieder fährt 

PS.: Ein Bike fürs Grobe soll es auch bald wieder geben.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Würd mir an deiner stelle einfach den kaufen, der passt ohne umbau, dann zu TF-Tuned. pushen lassen oder zu avalanche, günstiger gehts nicht...http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/458567/cat/19


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Nur mal so, woher weißt du, dass der passt?


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Hab damals das v.sx tausendmal eingefedert und denke, ohne garantie, müsste passen, da das piggy sehr kurz ist, musst mal schauen wieviel luft du ums dämpferauge hast. Kostet ja nix zu probiern, der dämpfer ist relativ günstig, preisstabil.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Könnte mit der Schaltung kollidieren.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Ah, ok, hatte HS dran, da war natürlich nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

N'Abend!

So ich habe nochmal ein wenig gemessen und probiert und die HS-Fraktion kann tatsächlich Dämpfer mit kurzem AGB im SX fahren. Alle anderen müssen auf Coil-Dämpfer ohne/externen AGB zurückgreifen. Wäre wieder ein Punkt für die HS, trotzdem würde ich meine XTR nicht hergeben.

MFG


----------



## bascopeach (7. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> die HS-Fraktion kann tatsächlich Dämpfer mit kurzem AGB im SX fahren.



Musik in meinen Ohren!!! Ich hab ne HS, aber was zum Teufel ist n kurzer Piggy Back? Muss ich den per Hand nachmessen oder wie soll das von statten gehen?


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Hey bascopeach!

Der hier sollte passen. Wenn du noch das "C" dazu möchtest sollte auch der von gotboost gepostete Dämpfer passen (Bikemarkt). Nach meinen Messungen dürfte nur die Schaltung im Wege sein aber alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Wenn es klappen sollte, erbitte ich Bilder und berichte.


----------



## bascopeach (7. Januar 2012)

Geiles Ding, ich danke dir! Ich hab n paar Kumpels die nen Van RC fahren (EInbaulänge muss ich natürlich prüfen), vielleicht sind die mal so gnädig und lassen mich den mal "ausleihen" bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe check ich das mal lieber so aus...

Momentan ist mein SX eh in Stuttgart und ich hab seit Tagen niemanden erreicht bezüglich meines Rades...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Oh ja würde mich über deinen Bericht freuen  - Und pass auf, dass es wirklich der kurze AGB ist.

Ist es das SX auf ebay? - Man Votec scheint es echt schlecht zu gehen  - Spaß beiseite, momenten würde mir auch echt mulmig werden, wenn mein Bike bei denen stehen würde. Deshalb mach ich meinen Service auch selber. Warum ist es eigentlich da?


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

> So ich habe nochmal ein wenig gemessen und probiert und die HS-Fraktion kann
> tatsächlich Dämpfer mit kurzem AGB im SX fahren. Alle anderen müssen auf
> Coil-Dämpfer ohne/externen AGB zurückgreifen. Wäre wieder ein Punkt für die HS.


 
Ha, das gilt für mich, es lebe die Hammerschmidt. 
Allerdings, da bleibt immer noch das Problem mit der Anordnung der Zugstufenknöpfe und AGB's. Die aktuellen Modelle haben meist beide auf der gleichen Seite angeordnet, wodurch der rote Zugstufenknopf in der Dämpferaufnahme der Schwinge verschwindet. 

Noch 'ne Info für alle, die erstmal weiter ihre Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer fahren:
Wer es wie ich bisher noch nicht wusste, Fox hat die Bedeutung des blauen Propedalknopfes in 2011/12 geändert (nennt sich nun adaptive logic).
Erklärt wird es hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/technology.php?t=al

Ich hatte mich lediglich gewundert, warum bei der Kashima-Edition meines V.SX der blaue Knopf mit den Zahlen 0,1,2 und nicht mehr 1,2,3 wie früher beschriftet war.
Der Grund ist, dass früher die Zahlen bei den alten Modellen die Härte des Propedals (Light-Medium-Firm) in der Propedal-Stellung (rechts) anzeigten. Mit Hebel nach links war die Schwinge immer voll offen.

Das ist jetzt völlig anders.
Ab den Kashima-Modellen 2011/12 mit den Zahlen 0,1,2 auf dem Knopf ist bei Hebelstellung rechts (Propedal) die Propedal-härte fix auf 3 ab Werk eingestellt, also immer auf Firm (hart) und kann nicht mit dem Knopf verändert werden. Stellt man den Hebel nun auf links (Schwinge offen), so wirkt sich ab jetzt nur noch bei dieser Hebelstellung die eingestellte Zahl aus, d.h. nur bei 0 ist die Schwinge ganz offen, bei 1 oder 2 wird im geöffneten Zustand ein Light bzw. Medium-Propedal dazugeschaltet !

In dem dem Dämpfer beiliegenden Manual steht davon übrigens kein Sterbenswörtchen, ebensowenig eine Anleitung zum Einstellen der Talasgabel, benötigte Luftdrucke etc.. Null, nix.
Soll man sich wohl selbst dazudenken.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Ha, das gilt für mich, es lebe die Hammerschmidt.
> Allerdings, da bleibt immer noch das Problem mit der Anordnung der Zugstufenknöpfe und AGB's. Die aktuellen Modelle haben meist beide auf der gleichen Seite angeordnet, wodurch der rote Zugstufenknopf in der Dämpferaufnahme der Schwinge verschwindet.



Die Kolbenstange lässt sich drehen und somit verschwindet der Knopf nicht zwischen den "Rocker-Arms".


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Ah, cool. Dann könnte es doch was werden.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Das einzige Problem ist, dass es jetzt richtig teuer für euch wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Wieso, hast Du den von Seizure aus dem Bikemarkt gerade weggekauft ?
Macht nix, ich gehe jetzt mal meinen RP23 richtig einstellen, da steht der Knopf nämlich noch auf 2.


----------



## bascopeach (7. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ist es das SX auf ebay?



Das darf ich mir von meinen Buddies schon die ganze Woche anhören, so lustich find ich das langsam nicht mehr... 

Ich lass mich erstmal nicht unterkriegen...



akami schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich da?



Es sollte ein über Votec bezogenes CaneCreek AngleSet eingebaut werden, außerdem noch n kompletter Check des Bikes, also Service...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ne, ich habe ja noch einen richtigen Antrieb. Bei mir passt nix mit AGB. Aber rechne mal:

> DÃ¤mpfer: Ã â¬100.00,-
> Titanfeder: Ã â¬200.00,- ... es soll ja leicht bleiben
> Buchsen: â¬40.00,- ... die Fox-Buchsen sind MÃ¼ll und man will den DÃ¤mpfer ja genieÃen

Damit biste schonmal Ã â¬240.00,- los. Dann stellst du fest, dass die Federgabel nicht mehr mitspielt und willst ne EnduroCoil. Und schon geht es weiter:

> Rock Shox Lyric RC2L: â¬650.00,- ... ich finde momentan die einzige EnduroCoil
> HÃ¼lse: â¬12.00,- ... wenn du die Gabel erst hast, willst du auch die HÃ¼lse
> Umbaumaterial: Ã â¬15.00,-
> Feder: â¬35.00,- ... je nach Gewicht, brauchst du noch die

Macht dann nochmal ca. â¬670.00,- plus die ca. â¬240.00,- macht das mal eben â¬910.00.-! - Ich finde schon, dass das teuer ist. Und wenn man dann auf 170mm aufgerÃ¼stet hat, will man auch das AngleSet. Ich kenne einige, die gerade ihr SX umrÃ¼sten wollen und schon biste nochmal ca. â¬200.00,- mit Umbau los.


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Es sollte ein über Votec bezogenes CaneCreek AngleSet eingebaut werden, außerdem noch n kompletter Check des Bikes, also Service...



Das AngleSet rockt. Du hast im DH eine enorme Laufruhe aber verliert kaum an agilität. Besonders zu empfehlen bei Personen, die eine 170mm Gabel fahren wollen und von Votec keinen Semi- oder Semiintegrierten Steuersatz bekommen haben.


----------



## bascopeach (7. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Das AngleSet rockt. Du hast im DH eine enorme Laufruhe aber verliert kaum an agilität. Besonders zu empfehlen bei Personen, die eine 170mm Gabel fahren wollen und von Votec keinen Semi- oder Semiintegrierten Steuersatz bekommen haben.



Genau so isses bei mir  Ich hab die Lyrik 170mm, deshalb auch das AngleSet, n Freund von mir fährt das Torque in 65,5° mit 160mm Gabel ich fahr momentan 66,7° mit 170mm, das geht gar nicht, ich merk echt den Unterschied, deshalb muss das CC AngleSet her und dann geh ich driekt auf 65,2° also 1,5° weniger, in echt gespannt,

vorausgesetzt ich bekomme mein geliebtes SX  wieder...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Dein SX wird schon nicht verschwinden. Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche meine Pakete von Bike-Mailorder und Bike-Components kommen. Dann wird wieder gebastelt und ich bin gespannt, was ihr mir dann wieder nachmachen wollt 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Nachmachen ist eine Form der Anerkennung. Und so fährt überall ein Stück Innovation von mir mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Kannst dir ja gleich nen Mega Rahmen kaufen, machst mir was nach. ð
Ach ja, niemals HS kaufen, mir hat die Null getaugt!


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ich mag die HS eh nicht... .


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

> Ach ja, niemals HS kaufen, mir hat die Null getaugt!


 
Was hattest Du für Probleme ?
Bei mir geht sie bislang absolut einwandfrei.

Ob man das Fahrfeeling der HS mag, ist halt Geschmacksache.
Ich mag es.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an..träge im Overdrive und das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich nicht...


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ich finde leider auch immer noch, dass die Nachteile die Vorteile überschatten aber die selbe Diskussion gibt es auch bei der Reverb, welche ich persönlich nicht mehr hergeben würde. Jeder muss das seinige für sich finden.


----------



## gotboost (7. Januar 2012)

Reverb ist einfach, da kommt's ja nicht auf die Technik an, sondern ob man es überhaupt braucht.


----------



## Waver (7. Januar 2012)

Joah, ich denke das ist halt eine Sache des persönlichen Empfindens.
Der Overdrive wird öfters als ineffizient abgetan, aber das stimmt so meines Erachtens nicht. Der tatsächliche anhand des Geschwindigkeitsmessers erreichte Speed steht einer normalen Kurbel in einem vergleichbaren Gang in nichts nach. Der Overdrive knattert halt wie eine Fliegenfischerratsche. Das mit dem Mehrgewicht ist natürlich richtig.
Für mich überwiegen beim Enduro da aber die Vorteile der HS. An einem reinen CC-Bike würde ich sie auch nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Was is denn los mit Votec?


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

So würde das V.SX , Large mit Hammerschmidt, mit einem 2012er Van RC aussehen.
Die Proportionen sind soweit möglich massstabsgetreu:












Wird vielleicht a bisserl knapp mit dem AGB ?


----------



## gotboost (8. Januar 2012)

Kann knapp werden. Mit dem oben erwähnten rc hauts auf jedenfalls hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal 'ne Anfrage an TF Tuned in UK mit dem Bild geschickt.
Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen.
Vielleicht wird's dann ein PUSH'ed Model.


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bin irgendwie immer noch beim *X-Fusion Vector DH2+* ... man, man, man, was amch ich nur....?


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Na, dann bau einfach 'ne Hammerschmidt-Kurbel rein, dann passt es sicher.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Aber im Ernst, wenn Du ihn mit der Leitung nach vorne oben verbaust, kannst Du vielleicht den AGB an der Flaschenhalterung fixieren.

Das wäre dann in etwa so:


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

Das geht nicht, da der Federteller nach unten gerichtet blockiert und der Dämpfer nicht in die Aufnahme rutschen kann.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Dann vielleicht so ?

Da musst Du aber wohl den Schlauch verlängern (hier rote Linie).






Aber wie auch immer man es dreht, irgendwie passt das nicht so ganz.


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bohr 4 Löcher in den Fender und befestige den AGB mit Kabelbindern


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Du meinst den Plastik-Fender (Dämpfer-Steinschlagschützer) ?
Auch 'ne Lösung.
Fragt sich nur, ob das auf Dauer bei dem Mehrgewicht des AGB auf der Piste hält.
Der ist nur frei eingehängt.
Wenn er bricht oder sich der AGB anderweitig verabschiedet beim Downhill, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich glaube ja immernoch, dass der Fender zu kurz ist bzw. verkehrtherum montiert effecktiver ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Meinen hat der Mike von Votec 'verkehrt' montiert, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe. Meinte, das sei so besser.


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

So wie er auf deinen Beispielbildern montiert ist, ist er "richtig" herum montiert (langes Ende oben, kurzes Ende unten). Up-Side-Down montiert wird der Dämpfer komplett abgedeckt und die Schaltung (für diejenigen, die eine haben) wird auch noch teilweise mit geschützt. - Wobei ich das Neoprenkondom immer noch am effecktivsten finde.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Dann habe ich Mike vielleicht falsch verstanden.
Er sagte jedenfalls, dass der meiste Dreck von oben her auf den Dämpfer fliegt, daher langes Ende oben.
In der Praxis funktioniert es jedenfalls.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Das wäre dann wohl so mit der Fender-Lösung:






Wäre mir etwas zu heiss mit dem Fender.
Wenn das abreisst, gerät der AGB voll in den Antrieb oder blockiert das Hinterrad. Dann heisst es: Hasta la vista, Baby.

Ausserdem sieht's irgendwie nicht so sonderlich edel aus mit dem separaten AGB, egal wie an ihn anordnet.
Dein jetziger Vanilla mit der Titanfeder ist schicker.


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

Also wie gesagt ich bin auch extrem am hadern.

Pro:
Vermutlich bessere Performance durch AGB
Einstellbare Druckstufe
Einstellbares Bottom-Out
(Es gibt schon anfragen auf den Vanilla)

Contra:
Momentan bin ich super zufrieden (never change a running system)
Preis
Vermutlich höheres Gewicht
Fragliche Platzierung des AGB
Eventuell verhunzte Optik


Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber alle Abstände auf deinem Beispielbild sind extrem gering. Bei meinem SX (Gr. M) ist das alles großzügiger dimensioniert.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Die Abstände müssten aber weitgehend stimmen.
Das Anpassen des Dämpfers ist massstabsgetreu.
Allerdings kommt immer ein gewisser Abbildungsfehler durch die aufnehmenden Kameras und die verschiedenen Aufnahmeabstände zustande.
Real kann da also durchaus etwas mehr Luft sein als es auf der (quick & dirty) Montage den Anschein hat.
Ist ja auch nur zur groben Orientierung gedacht.

Haben die Federn (Du sagtest mal was von bis zu 51 mm Durchmesser) denn überhaupt im Rahmentunnel Platz oder scheuern sie am Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

51mm ist maximum ohne am Tunnel Spuren zu hinterlassen. Jedoch muss dann zum Einbau die Schwinge zerlegt werden. Deshalb empfehle ich einen Außendurchmesser von 49mm.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade nochmal Deine Bilder mit dem eingebauten Vanilla angesehen.
Der Massstab meiner Montagen stimmt, die Dämpfer sind darauf eher noch schmaler als real bei Dir.

Ich habe mir mal einen direkten Vergleich erlaubt:


----------



## bascopeach (8. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage, würde bei nem V.SX-HS auch ein VAN RC neueren Baujahres passen? Die Links von akami führen zu Dämpfern die schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel haben, oder?

Ich hab schon gesucht aber spontan kein Unterschied zwischen R und RC gefunden, wo isn der?

Sorry fürs leichte Off-Topic...


----------



## akami (8. Januar 2012)

1. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass der AGB kurz genug ist. 
2. Die Buchstaben stehen immer fÃ¼r die EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten:

C: Low Speed Drucksufe (Compression)
C2: High-und Low Speed Druckstufe (Compression)
DH: Downhill Kartusche
L: Lockout
R: Zugstufe (Rebound)
R2: Anfangs-und Endzugstufe (Rebound)
Zweites âRâ: Fernbedienung (Remote)
T: Threshold Ventil
T3: Threshold Ventil mit 3 Positionen
Ti: Titanfeder
TK: TurnKey
World Cup: Race-Ready/Beste Ausstattungsvariante
XX: XX Motion Control mit Xloc Lenkerbedienung

Somit hat der R nur Rebound und der RC Rebound sowie Compression, welche man extern einstellen kann.


----------



## Waver (9. Januar 2012)

So, habe eben Bremsflüssigkeit nachgefüllt und die Dämpfer richtig eingestellt und dabei mal am Hinterbau die Lage gecheckt.
Anscheinend (grobe Messung) verringert sich bei maximalster Einfederung des Hinterbaus der Abstand vom unteren Bolzen des Dämpfers zur Unterkante des Rahmentunnels nur um ca 1 bis 1,5 cm.

Hier zwei Bilder:


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Nachdem ich eben feststellen durfte, dass auch der *X-Fusion Vector DH+* nicht ins SX passt, habe ich beschlossen mutig zu sein und habe den *Fox Racing Shox Van RC Dämpfer Modell 2012* bestellt. Sollte übermorgen da sein.


----------



## bascopeach (9. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> habe ich beschlossen mutig zu sein und habe den *Fox Racing Shox Van RC Dämpfer Modell 2012* bestellt. Sollte übermorgen da sein.



Stark! Hört sich doch gut an, du bist ja als Versuchskaninchen mittlerweile geübt 

Ich weiß jetzt zumindest dass mein Bike noch in Stuttgart steht und heute/morgen nach Wenden gekarrt wird um den Service und Angleset-Einbau über sich ergehen zu lassen...

Wie es danach weitergeht werden wahrscheinlich auch deine Bilder/Infos zeigen...


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Bis *jetzt* ging auch noch alles gut. Ein wenig muffen habe ich ja schon. Das einzig gute ist, dass ich den Dämpfer *ausnahmsweise* zurück schicken kann, wenn es nicht passen sollte. Sollte es am Umwerfer hapern, werde ich ihn hier anbieten. Da ich meine Parts *vergünstigt* bekomme, kann ich das Ding dann auch hier *vergünstigt* und vorallem ohne *Wartezeit* anbieten.


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

So nachdem mich das Thema nicht mehr in Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich mit einem fast Maßstabsgetreuen Papp-AGB herumexperimentiert und habe folgendes herausgefunden:

1. Die Schaltung kommt einem Definitiv in die Quere. Es könnte millimetergenau im ausgefedertem Zustand passen (und selbst da passte es eigentlich auch nicht wirklich - XTR), jedoch kommt die Schaltung dem AGB spätestens beim einfedern zu nahe/in die Quere. Ergo: *Bestellung storniert*.

2. Bei meinen Messungen kam der Papp-AGB bei voller Einfederung 5mm vor dem Dämpfertunnel zu stehen. Das Problem aber ist, dass ich den Dämpfer nur bis 49mm einfeder kann bevor mir dann der Durchschlagschutz in die Quere kommt. - Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,8 macht der Resthub von 8mm eine Restbewegung von von 22mm aus. Somit passt das nicht.

Man bedenke, das der User *gotboost* ein ältere Modell getestet hat, welches nach seinen Angaben in Kombination mit einer HS passt. Da ich keine HS besitze ist dieses Unternehmen für mich eh finito wegen dem bereits erwähnten Umwerfer. Ob der neue Van-AGB eine sonderlich andere Abmessung als der Alte hat, konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich weiß nur, dass bei meinem jetzigen Setup kein herkömmlicher AGB passt.

Mein Tipp an die HSler, die es wissen wollen:

Bestellt den Dämpfer bei Bike-Components.de und probiert aus, ob es passt. Denkt dabei daran, den Resthub, den der Durchschlagschutz nicht freigibt mitzuberechen (*gotboost, hast du das gemacht oder nur durchgefeder soweit es ging?*). Zudem kommt, dass der Hub noch ein tick höher ist als 57mm. Laut Hersteller angaben hat der Fox Van RC 57.15. Wenn es dann passt, freut euch, wenn nicht habt ihr hoffentlich so sauber gearbeitet, dass der Dämpfer keinerlei Spuren von euren Experimenten davon getragen hat, denn dann könnt ihr ihn ohne Probleme umtauschen (Quelle: Chris von Bike-Components).


Wie auch immer, ich freue mich über meinen extrem leichten, sehr gut funktionierenden Titan-Coil-Dämpfer und hoffe, ihr könnt euch auch über eure Bike freuen.


Ride on,
euer VSX-Tester akami (mittlerweile kenne ich das Teil bestimmt besser als Votec selbs  )


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Januar 2012)

So,hatte ein Problem mit dem ISX-1. Das Dämpferventil hat bei maximaler Hubausnutzung Kontakt zum Rahmen gehabt.

Danke nochmal an Stephan für die Buchsen ( http://huber-bushings.com/ )
Durch die außermittigen Buchsen passt das Ventil jetzt genau an der Strebe vorbei, aber seht selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Das ist aber mal ein arg langes Ventil... .


----------



## gotboost (9. Januar 2012)

Sehr gute Umsetzung! Respekt!
Der 1,5 mm weniger Hub war ko Kriterium für den isx.
Mir war das alles zu stressig mit dem v.sx, zu viele Kritikpunkte. 
Aber als Tipp, hab den Monarch ja verbaut gehabt, der ist echt Zucker. Bald gibts dafür das pushed Upgrade  von tf tuned, und damit der beste Dämpfer auch p/l mässig sein. Macht das, werdet glücklich. Und kauft euch wenn schon ein angleset, nicht von canecreek, zu teuer, gibt's alternativen!


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

@ gotboost:

1. Erläutere bitte, was dir zu stressig war und welche Kritikpunkte es gab?
2. Das TF + PUSH Tuning soll es für meinen Dämpfer auch noch geben, jetzt wo klar ist, dass er bleibt.


----------



## Waver (9. Januar 2012)

Paul von TF.Tuned hat auf meine gestrige Anfrage bzgl. eines PUSHed Van RC beim V.SX direkt geantwortet:



> Hi Ralf,
> 
> That's a really nice looking bike!
> 
> ...



 

Also wird's leider nix mit einem PUSHed 2012er Van RC.
Schade.


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Man kann es einfach drehen und wenden, wie man will. Der einzige Coil-Dämpfer, der in ein V.SX passt ist wohl der Fox Vanilla R und der lässt sich sogar "Pushen".


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Januar 2012)

Im Vergleich zum Rp23 usw. ist der ISX-1 ein echt dickes Teil von den Maßen her,funktionstechnisch auch. Ist echt richtig knapp überall,kann den nur in der Position einbauen.


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Hat der Stephan auf Maß gefertigt, oder?


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Januar 2012)

Jap,ist direkt hier um die Ecke.
So Sachen gehen garantiert auch per Anfrage


----------



## akami (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ja auch Huber-Buchsen und da ich keinerlei Ventile oder ähnliches habe, passt es auch symetrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (9. Januar 2012)

Das heißt konkret dass ich mir trotz HS einen aktuellen (2011,2012) Fox Van RC in meinem V.SX abschminken kann, seh ich das richtig?

Oder was bedeutet pushen? Gott in dem Metier lernt man echt nie aus! aber hat ja auch was


----------



## Waver (9. Januar 2012)

PUSHed bedeutet nur einen 'inneren' Umbau des Dämpfers mit einem getunten Innenleben. Aussen ändert sich nix.
Also passt er wahrscheinlich prinzipiell nicht ins V.SX.

Und brauchbare Vanilla R werden wohl nicht mehr angeboten, zumindest nicht neu oder neuwertig. 
Daher bleibe ich bei meinem 2012er Fox RP23.
Richtig eingestellt sollte er auch gut funzen, zumal selbst die Jungs bei TF.Tuned den RP23 als besten Luftdämpfer einstufen:



> We think the RP23 is the best air shock available


----------



## bascopeach (9. Januar 2012)

Sch... ich wollt mal son richtig männlichen Dämpfer haben


----------



## Erroll (10. Januar 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> kauft euch wenn schon ein angleset, nicht von canecreek, zu teuer, gibt's alternativen!


Die da wären? Gerne auch als PN.


----------



## akami (10. Januar 2012)

Zum Bleistift: K)INDUSTRIES


----------



## bascopeach (10. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> zumal selbst die Jungs bei TF.Tuned den RP23 als besten Luftdämpfer einstufen:



Die meinen sicherlich den besten Luftdämpfer ohne AGB oder?

weil: Vivid Air, Double Barrel Air, DHX Air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. Januar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Sch... ich wollt mal son richtig männlichen Dämpfer haben



Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch unser 180mm SX mit der Möglichkeit einen AGB-Dämpfer zu montieren. Dafür müsste nur die Schwinge etwas höher gezogen und das Unterrohr wie beim SR/FR hohlgeformt werden. Den Federweg würde der Hinterbau jetzt schon freigeben.




Waver schrieb:


> ... .Tuned den RP23 als besten Luftdämpfer einstufen:





bascopeach schrieb:


> Die meinen sicherlich den besten Luftdämpfer ohne AGB oder?
> 
> weil: Vivid Air, Double Barrel Air, DHX Air?



Ich glaube auch, dass es wenn man alle Luftdämpfer mit einbezieht, es bessere geben wird, zumindest von den Eckdaten her. Denn es wird nie den "besten" Dämpfer oder das "beste" Teil aus einer Baugruppe geben, die für jeden individuell gesehen, das "beste" ist. Ansonsten würde es ja nicht so viel Auswahl geben. 

_________________________________________________________________________

Wie dem auch sei, der Coil-AGB Dämpfer im SX ist erstmal wieder gestorben. Da es keinen Dämpfer gibt, der einen so kurzen AGB hat, dass es passen würde und die Dämpfervarianten mit externem AGB zu große Federn verbauen. *Und von einem Selbstumbau würde ich abraten.*


----------



## bascopeach (10. Januar 2012)

Na ja, die beiden Dämpfer die du (Akami) mir mal gepostet hast sind aber durch den kurzen AGB nach wie vor möglich oder? Vielleicht versuch ich es echt mal mit einem von beiden. Steh da schon in Kontakt...


----------



## akami (10. Januar 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Na ja, die beiden Dämpfer die du (Akami) mir mal gepostet hast sind aber durch den kurzen AGB nach wie vor möglich oder? Vielleicht versuch ich es echt mal mit einem von beiden. Steh da schon in Kontakt...



Das sind die Dämpfer bzw. der eine, das ältere Modell aus dem Bikemarkt, den *gotboost* getestet hat. Der neuer von ebay und der ganz neue müssten Abmessungsgleich sein. 

Und nach meinen Messungen und Berechnungen dürfte es nicht passen. Die Frage ist, wie *gotboost* gemessen hat.

Möglichkeit 1:
Der Dämpfer wurde ohne Feder eingebaut und durchgedertet, bis zum Anschlag. In dem Fall passt der AGB und bleibt ein paar Millimeter vor dem Dämpfertunnel stehen. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass der Anschlag nicht das Hubende markiert sondern man nur auf den Gummipuffer (Bottom-Out) stößt. - Dann passt es nicht.

Möglichkeit 2:
Die Messung wurde ohne Gummipuffer durchgeführt. In dem Fall würde es passen, jedoch glaube ich nicht an diese Variante, da der Dämpfer dazu zweimal komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt hätte werden müssen.


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Januar 2012)

> weil: Vivid Air, Double Barrel Air, DHX Air?


Der DHX ist bockmist, die "Druckstufe" ist ein Witz.
Die Manitou Evolver gehen richtig gut, selbst der kleinste der reihe (isx-1)


----------



## Schiltrac (10. Januar 2012)

so mal zu nem anderem Thema:

ich habe vor kurzem hier im Forum einen Tipp gelesen, wie ich die HS ruhig bekomme. 

Jetzt ist sie dank dem Weicon Kettenspray ziemlich ruhig, dafür ist mir nun nach einem 3/4 Jahr etwas aufgefallen:

Nun höhre ich natürlich nicht mehr, ob die HS im Overdrive ist oder nicht.
Deswegen wollte ich schon mal raufschalten, als die HS schon im Overdrive war und dann hatte der Trigger noch mal klick gemacht. Hab dann also bemerkt, dass eigentlich ein Dreifachtrigger verbaut ist. Aber für die HS gibt es doch einen speziellen Trigger der nur zweifach ist und auch ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat. 
Weil manchmal z.B. beim starken Antritt im Overdrive rutsch die Kurbel auch mal kurz durch bzw. geht in den 1:1 modus zurück, hab aber den Trigger m.M.n gut eingestellt.

Was meint ihr? Kann ich da noch bei Votec nen richtigen Trigger verlangen?


----------



## akami (10. Januar 2012)

Vote ist was solche Dinge betrifft recht kulant. Wäre es dir früher aufgefallen, wäre es besser gewesen aber was ich denke, was zum Problem werden könnte ist, dass es Votec wohl gerade (mal wieder) wohl nicht so gut zu gehen scheint. Von daher ist die Frage, was du da erreicht bekommst.

Ich würde Votec eine nette Email ([email protected]) schreiben und nach dem Hebel verlangen und ganz nebenbei noch mal auf das "durchrutschen" zu sprechen kommen und das du angst um den Gesundheitszustand deiner Kurbel hast. Denn für Votec wird es teurer die komplette HS und spätestes dann mit dem richtigen Trigger auszutauschen als den jetzigen zu tauschen.

Wenn du Glück hast und das würde ich versuchen tauschen sie den Trigger via Post aus. Das Bike deswegen dahin schicken, wäre purer Nervkram und würde ewig dauern. Wenn sie unbedingt das Bike wollen, schick dein Handbuch mit und lass direkt den ersten Service machen und eintragen.

Ps.: Jegliche Manipulationen an der der HS und sei es nur, dass du sie aufgeschraubt und das Fett gewechselt hast, würde ich vermeiden. Schön ein wenig auf treu-doof machen. Wirkt meist besser als die Leute fachwisserisch anzublubbern.


Ich hoffe, das hilft dir!


----------



## Schiltrac (10. Januar 2012)

Merci für die Antwort!
hab sie nicht aufgeschraubt nur demontiert und reichlich damit behandelt xD


----------



## akami (10. Januar 2012)

Immer rauf da  - Geil Paket Nummer 1 mit Teilen für mein SX ist unterwegs


----------



## Waver (10. Januar 2012)

Paul von TF.Tuned hat nochmal was zum Van RC geschrieben:


> Hello again,
> I can't see what you've used as the lowest part for your measurement, but in a straight line up from the centre of the eyelet to the top of the reservoir is 115mm on a 200 x 57 van rc.
> Based on this, I think the reservoir will interface with your seat tube when the shock is compressed.
> 
> ...


 
Also passt der VAN RC definitv nicht.
Ev. teste ich doch mal einen X-Fusion Glyde R mit dem V.SX 

Akami,
Könntest Du bitte nochmal kurz die benötigten Masse für eine Federdämpferbestellung posten  ?

Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub : 57 mm
Federdurchmesser: 49-51 mm (Quelle für Titanfeder und generell welche Federrate passend für 90 kg (550 lbs x wieviel Hubmass ?? )) ?
Buchsendurchmesser: ?
Einbaubreite: ?

etc.

Heissen Dank

PS: 
Passen z.B. diese Titanfedern ?
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...DAzNDcma2F0aWQ9MzQ4JlBOUj0xMjc4OA==&pnr=20807

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...HJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/a2F0aWQ9MzQ4&pnr=14889


----------



## bascopeach (11. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Paul von TF.Tuned hat nochmal was zum Van RC geschrieben:
> ]



Meinst du die Jungs wissen evtl. einen "einigermaßen" aktuellen Dämpfer mit AGB bei dem der AGB kürzer ausfällt? Das wäre doch dufte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Akami,
> KÃ¶nntest Du bitte nochmal kurz die benÃ¶tigten Masse fÃ¼r eine FederdÃ¤mpferbestellung posten  ?
> 
> EinbaulÃ¤nge: 200 mm
> ...



EinbaulÃ¤nge: 200mm
Hub: 57mm / Notfalls gehen auch 56mm (Federwegsverlust knappe 3mm)
Federdurchmesser: Optimal: 49mm , Maximal: 51mm (unter Ausbau der Schwinge mÃ¶glich)
FederlÃ¤nge: Maximal: 135mm
Federrate: 90KG Fahrbereit: 500LBS, je nach Fahrwerksgeschmack und Art des DÃ¤mpfers +50 bis 100LB mehr
Federhub: Minimum: 2.25", Empfohlen: 2.37", mehr Hub ist kein Problem aber die MaximallÃ¤nge darf nicht Ã¼berschritten werden (meine Feder hat einen Hub von 2.75")
Buchsendurchmesser: Votecspezifisch: 16mm, ich habe 18mm mit angepasster Pfalz
Einbaubreite: Votecspezifisch: 222mm, ich habe ein paar Hundertstel weniger

Quelle Titanfedern:
FÃ¼r diesen DÃ¤mpfer eine Titanfeder zu finden ist schon fast eine Lebensaufgabe. Und wenn man dann doch fÃ¼ndig werden sollte, ist immer noch die Frage ob Federrate und Hub passen. Ich hatte das GlÃ¼ck meine Feder mit meinen passenden Werten im Bikemarkt zu finden. Zudem Handgedreht und zum Spotpreis. Ich habe bis jetzt nur noch eine Titanfeder gefunden, die gepasst hÃ¤tte. Diese war von Fox und sollte gebraucht â¬280.00,- kosten. - - - Die von Dir geposteten Feder sind zu "dick". Die Nikeproof hatte ich sogar selber hier zum testen und die K9 sind glaub ich noch fetter. Da braucht man sogar, je nach DÃ¤mpfer, einen extra Adapter.


----------



## gotboost (11. Januar 2012)

Bei den Buchsen hast was falsch...


----------



## Waver (11. Januar 2012)

Danke Akami


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Also passt der VAN RC definitv nicht.
> Ev. teste ich doch mal einen X-Fusion Glyde R mit dem V.SX



Dann Gib doch mal ein kleines Review, wenn du ihn getestet hast. Ich habe mich an das Teil nicht herangetraut. Ich bin gespannt.




bascopeach schrieb:


> Meinst du die Jungs wissen evtl. einen "einigermaßen" aktuellen Dämpfer mit AGB bei dem der AGB kürzer ausfällt? Das wäre doch dufte!



Ich denke nicht. Auf der Suche nach einem optimalen bzw. einem CoilFahrwerk für mein SX bin ich glaub ich alle Wege gegangen, die man nur gehen kann. Selbst bei Toxoholics habe ich angerufen und nachgefragt, ob die noch umbauen aber das ist nicht der Fall. Und mit einem selbstgebauten provisorium werde ich nicht fahren.

Die einzigen Coil-Alternativen scheinen wirklich der x-Fusion Glyde R, Glyde RL und der Fox Vanilla R zu sein. Eventuell noch der Marzocchi Roco R.




gotboost schrieb:


> Bei den Buchsen hast was falsch...



Ach ja? Was denn? Ich finde den Fehler nicht.

Von Votec aus kommen die Fox-Buchsen fürs SX mit folgenden Maßen:

Einbaulänge: 222mm
Buchsenaußendurchmesser: 16mm
Oberer Bolzen: M8x50mm
Unterer Bolzen: M6x55mm 

Und ich habe zwar andere Werte aber die sind nicht falsch, sondern meinen Wünschen angepasst.

_________________________________________________________________________

Für mich persönlich ist von allen Wegen der *Fox Vanilla R* die beste Alternative. Der läuft super, sieht gut aus und ist leicht selber zu warten. Außerdem bietet TF ein sattes Tuning für das Teil an, sogar mit Bottom-Out-Einstellung. Ich fand das, was die Jungs amchen können recht interessant. Zudem kommt, dass man für den Dämpfer problemlos und schnell an Federn kommt. Und mit einer Titanfeder sogar vom Gewicht her noch sehr interessant ist.

Und wie gesagt um wirklich Spaß an der Coil zu haben unbedingt die Fox-Gleitlager rauswerfen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Januar 2012)

@akami





> Buchsendurchmesser: Votecspezifisch: 16mm, ich habe 18mm mit angepasster Pfalz


er meinte den Schreibfehler mit der Pfalz


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Ach Mist! Meinte natürlich Fase.


----------



## gotboost (11. Januar 2012)

Meinte einbaulänge Buchsen ihr Pfeifen;-)

22,2mm


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Januar 2012)

Na ja, wenn die 222mm bei Akami doch passen


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Wippe aufgebohrt. Sorry heute ist echt nicht mein Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub ich kann mein V.SX nun fÃ¼r 4500 â¬ anbieten... Netter Preissprung den Votec da gemacht hat. 30% in wenigen Wochen.


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Ja die Nummer ist echt krass. Wenn ich mein SX fÃ¼r â¬4.500 anbiete, ist das ein wahres SchnÃ¤ppchen  -- Jetzt muss es nur noch fertig werden. Die Goodridge Bremsleitungen und das ZÃ¼behÃ¶r fÃ¼r die neue Zugverlegeung liegt schon bei der Post und kann morgen abgeholt werden. Fehlt nur noch die BMO-Lieferung, gebt GAS!


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal in den Konfigurator geschaut heute? Hab fÃ¼r meins Ende 2011 32xxâ¬ gezahlt. Heute kostet es 4300 mit der Konfig.

Die haben die Preise noch mal um 20% erhÃ¶ht heute oder gestern.

Hol dir lieber nen Satz Ersatzlager. Die wirst du in nen Paar Monaten nicht mehr bekommen :/


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Ersatzlager und Schaltaugen. Ja sieht so aus, als wÃ¼rde Votec mal wieder (zum 4. mal) sterben. Ist zwar Schade aber bei dem Preis/Design/Part-VerhÃ¤ltnis kein wunder. Mein Votec wÃ¼rde, wenn ich es nochmal genau so bestellen wÃ¼rde â¬1071.00,- mehr kosten. Zu krass.

Aber davon mal ab liebe ich mein SX. Und wenn es zum Wochenende fertig ist mit den Updates, gehts nochmal richtig steil. Ich freu mich


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Hast du ne Idee was die Ersatzlager kosten? 
Ich würde kein Votec mehr kaufen. Bei 10% hätte ich noch überlegt, aber bei 30%... Klingt nach.... gegen die Wand fahren lassen!


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Na super der Ersatzteileshop ist down. Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, kostet das Schaltauge â¬19.90,- und das Lagerkit â¬89.90,-.

Momentan sieht echt alles danach aus:

- Die Shops machen dicht
- Teurere Bikes fÃ¼r schlechtere Komponenten und weniger Farbauswahl
- Den gleichen Hinterbau als *neu* verkaufen
- Und als einzig wirklich neues Update die lÃ¤ngst fÃ¤llige, neue Zugverlegung
- etc. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, das Schaltauge liegt bei 19.90. 
Dann bestell ich mir noch den Lagersatz und dann ist das Thema für mich wohl durch. Schade, wirklich sehr Schade. Naja... Der Haydn hätte lieber beim Bier bleiben sollen


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Auch wenns an sich schade ist, bin ich trotzdem froh ein SX zu haben aber nach der ganzen Bestellarie und diesem dämlichen Hobby-Aushilfsschrauber ist die Sache eh für mich gegessen...


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Meinst du den Haydn? Ich bin auch mit meinem V.SX zufrieden, keine Frage.... Nur eben zu dem damals gezahlten Preis


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Ne, ist aber auch egal. - Ja damals war das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unrockbar.

Schön fand ich auch die Aussage von Votec auf die Frage, ob es das SX 2012 in andisiert geben würde.



> Das SX hat es noch nie in anodisiert gegeben.



Schön, wenn man in seinem 3-Mann-Unternehmen noch den Durchblick hat


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

Lol... Naja, du weisst ja wie es ist. 
Ich wusste doch, dass mein Rad irgendwann Immobilienstatus erreicht  Eines der letzten... der guten Serie


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Die Legändäre 2011er-Serie. Prädikat: Besonders Wertvoll


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

2011er wird bald nen Begirff sein wie 911er... oder 9/11^^


----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Dann wird es nur noch heißen: *"DAS WAR GOTT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL EIN GUTER JAHRGANG, JUNGE!" *


----------



## HairyGlory (11. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Dann wird es nur noch heißen: *"DAS WAR GOTT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL EIN GUTER JAHRGANG, JUNGE!" *


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe heute ne Mail wegen dem 3-fach Trigger und der HS bekommen!

Der Tausch ist kein Problem. Es kam mir nicht so vor, als wollte Votec bald dicht machen!

Blöd wärs, wenn mein Trigger dort ankommt und sie nicht mehr dazu kommen, den HS-Trigger zu schicken xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Januar 2012)

Think positive! - Das wird schon alles. Ich habe dir doch gesagt, dass die da sehr kulant sind. 

Man je mehr ich hier im "SX"-Thread sowie im "Zeigt her eure Allmountain/Enduro-Bikes"-Thred lese, pose und stöber werde ich richtig hippelig, was den Zusammenbau meines Votecs betrifft... . - Vorfreude ist soll ja bekanntlichermaßen die schönste Freude sein aber ich hasse es zu warten und "Bikezeit" zu verlieren.

Leider fällt mir nach diesem Update und dem Sattel nix mehr ein, was cih noch anders möchte. Dann steht das Enduro und ich werde mcih dann wohl dem CC-Bike widmen bis wieder etwas Neues da ist


----------



## bascopeach (11. Januar 2012)

Mich pisst gerade immer noch tierisch an dass es keinen Coil mit AGB fürs SX geben soll, da muss es doch was geben!! Verdammt! Ich hab mir echt schon überlegt ob ich mir son älteres Baujahr (hier ausm Markt) holen soll und das dann teste, aber wenn ich dann lese was mein SX gerade kosten würde überleg ich halt doch nochmal...


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Januar 2012)

klar!

Fahr doch das SX mal richtig, dann geht schon mal was kabutt 
Hab im Sommer auf der A-Line fast die Schraube verloren, die das eine Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe hält. Zum Glück hab ich es in der Gondel bemerkt, sonst wäre es wohl ein Totalschaden gewesen....
und bei 2:22 bin ich in der Kurve hinten vom Northshore abgerutsch und kurz auf der Bremsscheibe weitergefahren, bevor es ganz runter ging. Die eiert jetzt wie meine Formulascheiben.... xD
 Sonst hat das Bike die Piste gut überstanden!

Also: Fahren- kaputt machen- reparieren und ersetzen- fahren


----------



## Waver (12. Januar 2012)

Meine Kombi würde heute auch satte 1000,-  mehr kosten als im September 2011. Wahnsinn.


----------



## akami (12. Januar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> ... Die eiert jetzt wie meine Formulascheiben.... xD
> Sonst hat das Bike die Piste gut überstanden!
> 
> Also: Fahren- kaputt machen- reparieren und ersetzen- fahren



Brauchst/möchtest du einen Satz Formulascheiben?


----------



## HairyGlory (12. Januar 2012)

Sind die Formulas dicker oder habe ich mich vermessen? Habe meine alte Hayes Stroker in nen Cube AMS 100 Pro von nem Kumpel eingebaut (203mm) und mit der Formula Scheibe hat es ziemlich geschliffen. Ne Shimano ging aber ohne Probleme... Dachte immer die Shimanos wären die dicksten


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Januar 2012)

Es wird wohl kein Dämpfer mit AGB passen,es sei denn der AGB hat die Größe einer Erbse. Beim ISX-1 hab ich so wenig platz um den Dämpfer, wüsste nicht wo der AGB da hinsoll.
Es gibt auch anständige Dämpfer ohne AGB,isx-1,Rocco Air (bei den Luftdämpfern).Finde eienn Coildämpfer im V.sx da recht sinnlos,die performance z.b des ISX-1 ist echt sahnig.Das Bike liegt wie ein Brett und der Dämpfer nutzt den Federweg gut,das letzte Stück ist schön progressiv,sodass der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.
Als ergänzung dazu noch die Huber Buchsen (http://huber-bushings.com/)-besseres Ansprechverhalten und das Thema Verschleiß ist so gut wie gegessen. Evt. nach der Saison mal die Gleitlager für 2,50 wechseln.


----------



## HairyGlory (12. Januar 2012)

Noch mal zum Thema Lagersatz. Hat jmd schon mal welche bei sich gewechselt? Sind die beim V.SX anfällig, oder lohnt es sich garnicht welche zu kaufen?


----------



## Waver (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, das wäre interessant.
Der Ersatzteilshop war gestern noch immer down.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (12. Januar 2012)

Also, Lagersatz liegt bei 89.90, Versand 4,90 bei Vorauskasse. Bei Nachname fallen noch mal 7,90â¬ NachnamegebÃ¼hr zu den Versandkosten an. So viel habe ich bisher noch bei keiner Lieferung gezahlt. (DPD)...

Mir wurde dringend geraten noch nen Lagersatz zu sichern... Nicht von Votec direkt aber von jmd der sich damit ziemlich gut auskennt 

Mit der HP gibt es wohl immer noch Probleme


----------



## akami (12. Januar 2012)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Sind die Formulas dicker oder habe ich mich vermessen? Habe meine alte Hayes Stroker in nen Cube AMS 100 Pro von nem Kumpel eingebaut (203mm) und mit der Formula Scheibe hat es ziemlich geschliffen. Ne Shimano ging aber ohne Probleme... Dachte immer die Shimanos wären die dicksten



Shimano: 1.8mm
Formula: 2mm
Hayes: 1.8mm




Fabian93 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl kein Dämpfer mit AGB passen,es sei denn der AGB hat die Größe einer Erbse. Beim ISX-1 hab ich so wenig platz um den Dämpfer, wüsste nicht wo der AGB da hinsoll.
> Es gibt auch anständige Dämpfer ohne AGB,isx-1,Rocco Air (bei den Luftdämpfern).Finde eienn Coildämpfer im V.sx da recht sinnlos,die performance z.b des ISX-1 ist echt sahnig.Das Bike liegt wie ein Brett und der Dämpfer nutzt den Federweg gut,das letzte Stück ist schön progressiv,sodass der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.
> Als ergänzung dazu noch die Huber Buchsen (http://huber-bushings.com/)-besseres Ansprechverhalten und das Thema Verschleiß ist so gut wie gegessen. Evt. nach der Saison mal die Gleitlager für 2,50 wechseln.



Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber hast Du mal den Direktvergleich gewagt. Gut ich hatte *nur* einen getunten Fox RP23 HV BV im Bike aber da dachte ich auch schon, dass das Bike richtig steil geht. Dann habe ich mir die Coil ins Bike gesetzt und war wie vom Hocker gehauen. Und gerade im SX macht die Coil Sinn, da sie kleine Kinderkrankheiten ausmerzt. Jeder muss für sich das richtige finden. Es soll ja Leute geben, die finden, dass Air besser agiert als die Feder aber in SX kommt mir kein Luftikus mehr.

Und wenn mein Dämpfer von Push zurückkehrt, dann wird es wahrscheinlich nochmals ein Aha-Erlebnis geben 




HairyGlory schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Lagersatz. Hat jmd schon mal welche bei sich gewechselt? Sind die beim V.SX anfällig, oder lohnt es sich garnicht welche zu kaufen?





Waver schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre interessant.
> Der Ersatzteilshop war gestern noch immer down.





HairyGlory schrieb:


> Also, Lagersatz liegt bei 89.90, Versand 4,90 bei Vorauskasse. Bei Nachname fallen noch mal 7,90 Nachnamegebühr zu den Versandkosten an. So viel habe ich bisher noch bei keiner Lieferung gezahlt. (DPD)...
> 
> Mir wurde dringend geraten noch nen Lagersatz zu sichern... Nicht von Votec direkt aber von jmd der sich damit ziemlich gut auskennt
> 
> Mit der HP gibt es wohl immer noch Probleme



Die Lager sind nicht besonders anfällig, machen einiges mit und müssen nicht sonderlich gepflegt werden. Macht man es trotzdem, verbessert sich natürlich die Performance und Halbwertszeit der Lager. Und selbst, wenn man das Kit nicht mehr für sich brauchen sollte, wird man spätestens beim Verkauf des Bikes (wenn man daran überhaupt Interesse hat) dankbar sein, dass es liegt, da es den Preis noch mal hoch pusht. Oder seht es als Wertanlage. Irgendwann sucht jemand, der verpeilt hat sich ein Kit zu kaufen eines und wenn Votec dann eventuell dicht haben sollte, bekommt man bestimmt mehr als die 90.00,-. Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet 1-2 Kits sowie Schaltaugen ordern ist keine Fehlinvestition.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Januar 2012)

Warum die Lager als Kit ordern?
Beim Schraubenhändler nebenan einfach Industrielager kaufen und mind. die Hälfte sparen, Votec haut doch bestimmt nochmal 100% drauf, wie alle anderen halt auch.


----------



## akami (12. Januar 2012)

Die Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen für mein SX sind heute angekommen. Die sehen schon hammermäßig aus


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Januar 2012)

Thema Lagerkit: Also die Rillenkugellager sind normale Standartlager. Kosten so 1 das Stück. Gleitlagerbuchsen gibt es z.b. bei IGUS. Auch nur 1,5 pro Stück. Einzig Bolzen und Spezialschrauben könnten schwerer zu besorgen sein.


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Januar 2012)

> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber hast Du mal den Direktvergleich gewagt.


Den Direktvergleich hatte ich nicht, jedoch ist das Sx ein Endurobike das gut bergauf und bergab gehen soll.Ich nehme für ein paar hundert Gramm am Dämpfer gerne kleine Funktionseinbußen hin, bei anderen Bikes wie z.b dem Dh Bike sieht das anders aus.

Und wenn ich mir ein Sx mit 170er Stahlfedergabel und Coil-Dämpfer hinstelle-wieso dann nicht direkt ein richtiges Fr Bike wo man bergab und sprungtechnisch keine Einschränkungen hat?
Parkbike mit Coil Fahrwerk ohne Einschränkungen und das Enduro wird mit passender Austattung als Enduro bewegt,wo ist das Problem?
Und welche Kinderkrankheiten beendet das Coil Fahrwerk im Sx,wieso hast du dir nicht direkt einen passenden Rahmen gekauft bei dem ein Dämpfer mit Piggy passt?
Wenn ich einige Sx´s hier sehe die schwerer als mein Dh Bike sind bringt mich das etwas zum grübeln wieso man sich ein Enduro Bike gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige Sx´s hier sehe die schwerer als mein Dh Bike sind bringt mich das etwas zum grübeln wieso man sich ein Enduro Bike gekauft hat.


100% agree! Den ganzen Post wollte ich nicht zitieren, aber ich gebe dir in allen Punkten Recht!
Aber wie Akami ebenfalls auch schon schrieb: Jedem das seine! Ich denke darüber zu diskutieren macht keinen Sinn. *insgeheim bin ich heilfroh, 2 Bikes für die jeweils passende Anforderung zu haben*


----------



## styriabeef (13. Januar 2012)

enfernt


----------



## Peter-S (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann existiert ein Kettenstrebenschutz mit einer "Haifischlosse", damit sollte die Kette abgelenkt werden können  

Vielleicht hilft auch etwas mehr Kettenspannung durch eine KeFü (schau mal in mein Fotoalbum zu meinem KeFü-Eigenbau am V.SX.)?


----------



## styriabeef (13. Januar 2012)

So, hab ein ernsthaftes Problem.
Bei schnellem bergabfahren im gröberen Gelände, frisst sich meine Kette zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe. (siehe Fotos)


Hatte bis dato einen alten Schlauch um die Strebe und dieses Problem noch nicht bemerkt. Aus Gewichtsgründen ist der Schlauch einem Neoprenschutz gewichen den mir mein Händler beim letzten Service verschmissen hat. Seither war ich ca. 5 mal unterwegs, und hatte bisher zweimal das Problem - lautes Roffeln, vergleichbar mit einem Ast der dir irgendwo zwischen Rahmen und Reifen kommt - habs aber erst gestern gecheckt was es is.
Allerdings ist die Kerbe sicher schon 1mm tief, und das unmittelbar vor der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe. Ich hab zwar jetzt keine Angst das mir der Rahmen unmittelbar bricht, aber ganz happy bin ich damit auch nicht.
Ich hab von dem Problem schon mal in einem Testbericht gelesen, aber bisher wäre mir das noch nicht aufgefallen.

Kennt jemand das Problem, oder ist das ein Einzelfall? 
Fahr einen M Rahmen und RQ 2,4" Reifen.


----------



## HairyGlory (13. Januar 2012)

Ist die Kette dann noch auf dem Ritzel?


----------



## visualex (13. Januar 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> So, hab ein ernsthaftes Problem.
> Bei schnellem bergabfahren im gröberen Gelände, frisst sich meine Kette zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe. (siehe Fotos)
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft sowas: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenstrebenschutz-sf/aid:162255


----------



## styriabeef (13. Januar 2012)

Ja Kette ist noch auf dem Ritzel - dem kleinsten wohlgemerkt!!!
@visualex: könnt funktionieren, thx


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Ist nicht nur bei Votec VSX ein Problem was öfters mal vorkommt.
Bei Canyon Tourque ist daher extra ein "Abstreifer" aus Plastik an der Stelle. Da hilft nur Kette kürzen auf das maximale oder so nen Xtreme-Teil.


----------



## Waver (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch zusätzlich einen C-Guide 2 von Bionicon empfehlen, da Du ja bei der HS keinen integriert hast. Der führt zwar die Kette 'nur' unten, aber der Kettenlauf ist deutlich ruhiger auf ruppigen Abfahrten und ausserdem erhöht sich nach der Montage die Kettenspannung, ohne dass Du die Kette kürzen müsstest. Vielleicht löst das allein schon Dein Problem.


----------



## akami (13. Januar 2012)

@ Fabian93:

Ohne den Direktvergleich zu haben, ist es wohl nicht besonders sinnig Parts als "nicht sinnvoll" zu bezeichnen. Warum ist denn mein SX mit einem Coilfahrwerk kein Enduro mehr? Ich kenne viele schöne Enduros und sogar All-Mountainbikes, welche über eine "echte" Federung verfügen. Mein SX hat ein Moderates Gewicht, lässt sich wunderbar den Berg hochkurbeln und zeigt im Downhill, wo der Hammer hängt. Dafür nehme ich gerne das Zusatzgewicht von läppischen 168gramm in kauf. Zudem auch viele Komponenten bei mir wieder Gewicht wett machen.- Zusätze wie Reverb und Bashguard nehme ich für den Komfort auch gerne in kauf, sonst könnte ich ja gleich ohne Schaltung fahren.

Warum kein FR/DH Bike? Ja, weil es halt ein Enduro sein sollte. Wie Du vielelicht weißt, entscheidet sich ein Enduro nicht nur vom Fahrwerk her von einem abwärtsorientiertem Bike. Für das SX habe ich mich entschieden, weil alle anderen entweder einfach nur eine optische Katastrophe waren oder Preis/Leistung nicht stimmte. Beim SX habe ich, was ich wollte.

Poste mir doch mal Dein Bike-Gewicht und sobald mein SX wieder steht, poste ich meins und ich würde fast wetten, das meine Performance/Gewicht-Relation um einiges besser ist als Deine.

Was die Kinderkrankheiten betrifft:

1. Der Federweg wird mit der Coil optimal ausgenutzt ohne am Anfang zu viel Federweg freizugeben und am Ende zu Progressiv zu werden.
2. Der Däpfer sackt bei schnellen heftigen Schlägen hintereinander nicht mehr weg

*Wie gesagt ich unterhalte mich hier nur über das SX. Meinungen werden immer mal auseinander gehen. Falls ich Dich aufgeregt oder gekränkt haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür. - Das Hobby Mountainbiking soll ja Spaß machen.*


@ Eroll:

Dein SX-Gewicht würde mich in dem Sinne auch noch mal interessieren.
Dieses Jahr soll es übrigens wieder etwas für's Grobe werden. Ich weiß leider nur noch nicht ob verspielter Freerider oder ein Downhill Racer.


@ Peter-S und styriabeef:

Das Problem mit der Kette in der Strebe gibt es beim SX ja schon länger. Bisher hatte ich immer das Glück, dass mir das nicht passiert ist. Lag vielleicht an der 2.25"-Bereifung am Heck (wobei der Advantage schon sehr breit ausfällt). Jetzt kommt eine 2.4"er Bereifung. Mal sehen. Fall sihr eure Züge auch neu verlegen wollt, denkt an dieses Problem.

Die Idee mit der C-Guide, dem Entfernen ein paar Kettengliedern und der Haifischflosse sind gute Ideen, die gut klappen könnten. Ich persönlich würde mir selber eine Art C-Guide basteln. Allerdings würde ich sie so konstruieren, dass sie das obere Stück der Kettenstrebe abdeckt, wo die Gefahr der Einklemmung besteht. Das spannt die Kette zwar nicht aber führt sie sauber und ruhig zum Umwerfer, verkleinert den Aktionsradius der Ketten und verhindert das Einklemmen. - Im Notfall musst Du ein Umlenkröllchen installieren.

_________________________________________________________________________

Umbau:

Die Leitungen umzulegen kann ich nur empfehlen. Das schont nicht nur den Lack sondern macht das SY in der Optik cleaner und um einiges ruhiger. Dazu die optisch (und laut Hersteller auch in der Performance) besseren Leitungen von Goodridge  

Ich freue mich shcon tierisch auf den ersten Ritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (13. Januar 2012)

> persönlich würde mir selber eine Art C-Guide basteln. Allerdings würde ich sie so konstruieren, dass sie das obere Stück der Kettenstrebe abdeckt, wo die Gefahr der Einklemmung besteht. Das spannt die Kette zwar nicht aber führt sie sauber und ruhig zum Umwerfer, verkleinert den Aktionsradius der Ketten und verhindert das Einklemmen


 
Wenn, dann muss man das dual (ein Gerüst mit Führungsarm oben + unten) konstruieren, damit es sich von selbst durch die Kettenspannung in der Vertikalen stabil hält oder halt den Cage an der Strebe sehr fest und verwindungsfrei montieren.
Wenn so eine nach oben gerichtete Konstruktion bei voller Fahrt in die Speiche gerät, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Peter-S (13. Januar 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft sowas: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenstrebenschutz-sf/aid:162255



... genau das meinte ich mit Haifischflosse


----------



## Peter-S (13. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Wenn, dann muss man das dual (ein Gerüst mit Führungsarm oben + unten) konstruieren, damit es sich von selbst durch die Kettenspannung in der Vertikalen stabil hält oder halt den Cage an der Strebe sehr fest und verwindungsfrei montieren.
> Wenn so eine nach oben gerichtete Konstruktion bei voller Fahrt in die Speiche gerät, dann gute Nacht.



Ich kenne das Problem überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich 2.4er Bereifung verwende iVm. meinem selbstgebastelten c.Guide 

... aber kein Problem, dann klebe ich mir oben auf die Kettenstrebe noch ein Röhrchen


----------



## styriabeef (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt wieder einen Strebenschutz aus Neopren drauf, den ich soweit nach vorne geschoben hab das ich den auf der Innenseite ausschneiden musste damit der Reifen nicht streift.
Heute hats mal funktioniert - da es den Zwischenraum kleiner macht dürfte die Kette da nicht sofort mit den Stollen mitgerissen werden, bzw. springt dann halt rechtzeitig wieder weg.
Das löst das Problem allerdings nicht - denke ich merd mir eine Haifischflosse bestellen.
Das mit Kette kürzen und Chainguide klingt mir nicht so viel versprechend. 
Kette kürzen noch eher, aber chainguide hilft denk ich nur bei Kettenblättern ohne Führung. Ich hab ja eine Hammerschmidt, da springt mir die Kette ja nie herunter.

Aber danke für eure Inputs!!!
lG Helmuth


----------



## Peter-S (13. Januar 2012)

... dafür sind wir da


----------



## Waver (13. Januar 2012)

> Das mit Kette kürzen und Chainguide klingt mir nicht so viel versprechend.
> Kette kürzen noch eher, aber chainguide hilft denk ich nur bei Kettenblättern ohne Führung. Ich hab ja eine Hammerschmidt, da springt mir die Kette ja nie herunter.


 
Doch, der C-Guide 2 lohnt sich bei der HS.
Ich habe ja auch 'ne HS am V.SX.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Werd ich auch so machen, denn bei mir hat Votec kein kurzes Schaltewerk verbaut und so schlackert die Kette ganz schön rum.


----------



## Peter-S (13. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Doch der C-Guide 2 lohnt sich bei der HS.
> Ich habe ja auch 'ne HS am V.SX.



.. sag ich doch ...


----------



## styriabeef (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber bei mir ist die Kette von oben rein gekommen. Da hilft der chainguide aber nix, weil der ja die Kettenspannung auf der Antriebseite nicht beeinflusst.

@waver: Ist das ein Gartenschlauch als Strebenschutz? 
Hast du bei dir an der Stelle zwischen Strebenschutz und HS auch schon Lackabplatzungen. Ich hab da noch keine Lösung gefunden, Ich hoff die Haifischflosse erweist sich als nützlich und geht soweit über die Stelle um sie besser zu schutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (13. Januar 2012)

styriabeef, 
Du kannst wirklich getrost den C-Guide 2 verwenden. Es lohnt sich auch bei der HS. Da kann zwar die Kette nicht abspringen, da hast Du recht, aber bei einer wilden Abfahrt schlägt die Kette ohne Führung nach unten durch, was der C-Guide wirkungsvoll verhindert. Dahingehend finde ich den C-Guide auch besser als die sonst nah an den Blättern stehenden Führungen, da diese das Durchschlagen nicht verhindern.
Auf den Fotos im Bike-Enduro-Test vom Juni 2011 (V.SX war Testsieger) hat man das sehr schön gesehen. Die Ketten schlabberten da teilweise wild am Antrieb herum. Ein C-Guide verhindert das bestens.
Du hast zwar Dein Problem am oberen Kettenlauf, aber möglicherweise entsteht auch Dein Kettenklemmer aus einem insgesamt unruhigen Kettenlauf. Ich hatte jedenfalls das Problem trotz HS und 2.4er Fat Albert noch nicht, werde aber zusätzlich zum C-Guide noch sicherheitshalber eine solche gekürzte Flosse auf den Neoprenschützer draufmontieren. Ist bereits bestellt.
Mit der Kombi sollte dann alles gesichert sein.

Mein Schützer ist Neopren mit Carbonoptik, sieht nur auf dem Handyfoto nach Gartenschlauch aus


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Januar 2012)

> Warum ist denn mein SX mit einem Coilfahrwerk kein Enduro mehr? Ich  kenne viele schöne Enduros und sogar All-Mountainbikes, welche über eine  "echte" Federung verfügen.


Das Zeitalter,dass Luftdämpfer nichts taugen ist um.Ein Luftfahrwerk als "nicht echt" zu bezeichnen finde ich echt gewagt.
Bestes Beispiel war meine 66 ATA, lief mit ATA Kartusche mindestens so gut wie mit Stahlfeder.Da hatte ich den direkten Vergleich.



> zeigt im Downhill, wo der Hammer hängt


Das Sx hat zwar eine nette Geo und geht gut bergab,soo gut aber nun auch wieder nicht.



> Beim SX habe ich, was ich wollte.


Genau da hab ich (glaube nicht als einziger) den Eindruck,dass es eben nicht so ist.



> Poste mir doch mal Dein Bike-Gewicht und sobald mein SX wieder steht,  poste ich meins und ich würde fast wetten, das meine  Performance/Gewicht-Relation um einiges besser ist als Deine.


Ich werde mit Reverb unter 14kg bleiben, werden wohl so 13,9. Kommt einies aus der Restekiste und ist insgesamt ein Low Budget Aufbau.
Und wie du die Performance/Gewichts-Realtion feststellen willst musst du mir mal erklären.
Wenn du wüsstest was ich für das Bike bezahlt hab würdest du es nicht glauben 
Wo wir von performance reden,ist das da ein longcage Schaltwerk an deinem Bike?



> *Wie gesagt ich unterhalte mich hier nur über das SX. Meinungen werden  immer mal auseinander gehen. Falls ich Dich aufgeregt oder gekränkt  haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür. - Das Hobby Mountainbiking  soll ja Spaß machen.*


Also ich fühl mich doch nicht irgendwie angegriffen, ist doch eine ganz normale Diskussion 

Werde das Sx diese Saison mal mit auf die Dh Strecke schleppen,mal schauen was es kann 



> 1. Der Federweg wird mit der Coil optimal ausgenutzt ohne am Anfang zu  viel Federweg freizugeben und am Ende zu Progressiv zu werden.
> 2. Der Däpfer sackt bei schnellen heftigen Schlägen hintereinander nicht mehr weg


Meiner Meinung nach Einstellungssache.Zu 1.-Gibt Leute (wie mich  ) die gerne mit viel Sag und straffer Druckstufe fahren.Wenn der Dämpfer eine vernünftige Druckstufe hat sollte das funktionieren
Den zweiten Punkt kann man eigentlich mit einer relativ schnellen Zugstufe recht gut beheben.
Ich bin da glaube ich sowieso etwas eigen,den meisten die mit meinen Bikes fahren ist die Zugstufe zu schnell.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

1. Mit "echter" Federung sollte nicht gemeint sein, dass die Luftfedergabeln nix kÃ¶nnen. Es war nur einfach gemeint, dass halt eine richtige Feder installiert ist, welche federt und keine Luftkammer, die eine Feder emuliert. - Die 66 ist auch eine super Gabel. Bin die selber lange gefahren.

2. Also ich wÃ¼rde mir auch Ã¼berlegen, ob ich das SX durch Whistler prÃ¼gel und Ã¼ber 5Meter-Drops heben wÃ¼rde aber ich finde, dass es Trail-DH-Technisch mit SprÃ¼ngen, welche auch mal hÃ¶her, schneller, weiter ausfallen sehr gut bewegen lÃ¤sst, dafÃ¼r dass es auch gut den Berg hochkommt. Eben ein sehr ausgwogenes Enduro.

3. Doch ich habe mit dem SX schon das was ich wollte. Am Anfang war ich von meinem bestellten Setup auch sehr Ã¼berzeugt und zu frieden. Dann habe ich angefangen zu basteln. Dabei habe ich nicht nur an der Optik gearbeitet sondern auch festgestellt, dass sich die Performance zum positiven verÃ¤ndert. Und nun ist mein Ehrgeiz geweckt worden schÃ¶n viel aus dem Bike raus zu holen. Vielleicht bastel ich einfach zu gerne. Dazu habe ich gerne ein sehr individuelles Rad. Platz fÃ¼r einen AGB wÃ¤re schon nett aber die anderen Eigenschaften des SX amchen das wieder gut.

4. Dann bin ich gar nicht so viel schwerer als Du unterwegs. 13.9kg werde ich wohl nicht schaffen aber mit 14.5kg bin ich fÃ¼r die Anbeiteile wie die schweren Deemax, mein umstrittenes Coil-Fahrwerk, Reverb und schweren Stahlflexleitungen auch noch gut dabei. Das Endgewicht post ich, wenn es steht (hoffentlich Mittwoch).

Den Gewichts/Performance-Vergleich kann man nur machen, wenn man sich trifft und direkt vergleicht. Dennoch, denke ich zumindest, sind wir uns einig, dass Coil anders anspricht als Luft und das bei 400g mehr Gewicht ist wohl mehr als verkraftbar. - Gut, ich muss ja auch zugeben, dass es Leute gibt, die das Coil-GefÃ¼hl gar nicht mÃ¶gen. Dann bin ich im eindeutigen Nachteil. Zudem ist mein Bike sowieso 200g schwerer (Pulverung vs. Anodisiert).

Und selbst, wenn Du nur â¬5.00,- bezahlt hast, hat es seinen Marktwert und wird dadurch nicht vermindert. Mich freut es, wenn Du ein SchnÃ¤ppchen geschlagen hast. 

Leider ja. Die neuen XTR-Modelle gibt es bis jetzt soweit ich informiert bin nur in dieser Version. Sobald etwas kleineser verfÃ¼gbar ist, wird getauscht.

5. Normale Diskussion sind ja gut. Man tauscht sich aus und erweitert seinen Horizont. Ich wollte das nur klar stellen, da sich ja einige leider direkt angegriffen fÃ¼hlen, wenn man etwas hinterfragt.

Selbstgebastelte DH-Strecke oder irgendwas, was man kennt? Wenn Du einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu schreibst, dann bitte auch mit ein paar Bildern oder einem Video der Strecke, nur damit man weiÃ auf was Du Dich beziehst. Ich freu mich drauf.

6. Stimmt. Es kommt auf die Einstellungen an, wie man es mag. Ich habe viel an dern Luftelemnten gesessen, getuned und probiert aber irgendwie passte es nie wirklich. Nun ist es fÃ¼r mich perfekt.

7. Ich weiÃ ja nicht, ob Du es im anderen Thread mitbekommen hast aber ich finde dein SX sehr schick. Es macht wirklich etwas her und sieht nach einem SpaÃgerÃ¤t aus. Top Teil.


----------



## votec2011 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes SX ( 2010er ) zugelegt !

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung zwecks Haltbarkeit der Rahmenlager ?

Sollte man sich bei der aktuellen Lage bei Votec einen Ersatz-Lagersatz besorgen,

oder halten die "Teile " bei normaler Fahrweise ( keine Riesensprünge ! ) ziemlich lange ?

Danke und beste Grüße an alle !

Votec 2011


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum V.SX. Gute Wahl 

siehe Akami in Post 2538:


> Die Lager sind nicht besonders anfällig, machen einiges mit und müssen nicht sonderlich gepflegt werden. Macht man es trotzdem, verbessert sich natürlich die Performance und Halbwertszeit der Lager. Und selbst, wenn man das Kit nicht mehr für sich brauchen sollte, wird man spätestens beim Verkauf des Bikes (wenn man daran überhaupt Interesse hat) dankbar sein, dass es liegt, da es den Preis noch mal hoch pusht. Oder seht es als Wertanlage. Irgendwann sucht jemand, der verpeilt hat sich ein Kit zu kaufen eines und wenn Votec dann eventuell dicht haben sollte, bekommt man bestimmt mehr als die 90.00,-. Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet 1-2 Kits sowie Schaltaugen ordern ist keine Fehlinvestition.
> __________________


 
Ich habe mein Lagerkit jedenfalls gestern mal sicherheitshalber bestellt.
Man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Zur Diskussion Fabian / Akami.
Ich denke mal, man sollte den Einsatzbereich des V.SX schon realistisch einschätzen.
Habe mal eben Fabian's Bildgalerie bzgl. seiner Drop-Höhen einschliesslich der gebrochenen Bike-Parts und Knochen D sowas habe ich früher täglich in meiner Klinikzeit auch zusammengeflickt) gecheckt.
Ich wage mal zu behaupten, für so 'ne Action mit Drops > 2-3 Metern wie bei Fabian zu sehen ist, wird es mit dem V.SX vielleicht etwas eng werden.
Die Frage ist halt, ob das noch zum Bereich eines Enduro zu rechnen ist.
Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht so extrem einsetzen, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es mein Fahrkönnen auch gar nicht hergäbe.
Für das, was es laut Votec können soll, finde ich die Luftdämpfer eigentlich ausreichend. Und richtig eingestellt ist der RP23 ein super Dämpfer, feinfühlig und steckt doch ordentlich was an Schlägen weg.
Ob er auch Fabians Megadrops aushält, wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen.
Gleichwohl probiere ich ggf. doch auch mal einen X-Fusion Coil aus, da die nicht teuer sind und einen Versuch ist es Wert.
Meine Fox Talas 36 bleibt aber dran, das ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> @ Eroll:
> 
> Dein SX-Gewicht würde mich in dem Sinne auch noch mal interessieren.
> Dieses Jahr soll es übrigens wieder etwas für's Grobe werden. Ich weiß leider nur noch nicht ob verspielter Freerider oder ein Downhill Racer.



Weil danach verlangt wurde, hier bitte:



Wenn ich noch einmal vor der Wahl stehen würde, ob Freerider oder Downhiller würde ich wieder zum Downhiller greifen. Zum Freerider wäre mir der Schritt zu klein.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Es geht bei mir ja nicht unbedingt darum, dass ich die Coil brauche, weil ich damit über DH-Pisten semmeln möchte. Es geht mir einfach um das Fahrgefühl. Den RP23 konnte ich nie so einstellen, dass es für mich gepasst hat. Mit der Coil war das Problem für mich behoben. Weil Die Talas dem Dämpfer nicht mehr so richtig folgen konnte und ich so begeistert war von der Coil am Heck, habe ich mir die Lyrik geholt und war sofort begeistert. Alleine schon das geringe Losbrechmoment ist super.

Es geht ja bei dieser Diskussion nicht wirklich darum, welches Einsatzgebiet das SX hat. Ich glaube, da sind wir uns schon einig. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob Coil oder Luft besser ist. Es geht einfach darum, dass wir unser Fahrwerk anpassen und welche Erfahrungen wir damit haben. 

Und wäre ich vom Verhalten, dem Seltenheitswert und der Optik meines Dämpfers, würde ich wahrscheinlich das Fahrwerk von Fabian auch mal testen.

@Eroll:

Dank Dir. Ist die Schnur abgezogen?  -- Ich tendiere auch irgendwie zum Last Herb DH oder dem Yeti 303.


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> @Eroll:
> 
> Dank Dir. Ist die Schnur abgezogen?  -- Ich tendiere auch irgendwie zum Last Herb DH oder dem Yeti 303.



Nein, Schnur ist im Gewicht noch enthalten. Sie es als Toleranz an. 
Kurz OT: Keine Frage, ganz klar das Yeti!

Im Endeffekt kann jeder mit dem Rad machen was er will. Ich nutze mein Rad eigentlich nur für die Trails hier ums Eck, oder eben die Alpen. In dem Sinn ist mir das Gewicht relativ wichtig. Dafür bin ich auch bereit geringe Abstriche in der bergab Performance hinzunehmen. Zu mal diese Abstriche für mich absolut vertretbar sind. Hätte ich nur ein Rad, würde ich evtl auch nach dem perfekten Fahrwerk suchen. Mir wäre es aufgrund der Rahmenform am SX aber einfach zu nervig.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Januar 2012)

Wo ich hier gerade den ZTR Flow LRs sehe,zwei Tage nachdem ich meinen Funworks Enduro Laufradsatz da hatte gabs den mit den ZTR Flow für 10 mehr.Mann hab ich mich da geärgert.

Die höchsten Drops waren eigentlich so um die 3,5m,da war die Landung dann aber schon zuende.Leider kann ich das V.sx dort nicht mehr testen, steht alles leider nicht mehr. Würde sagen,dass die Dops auf jeden mit dem V.Sx fahrbar wären,auch ohne wirkliche Bedenken,da die Landung anständig gebaut war,die meiste Energie wurde da in Beschleunigung umgesetzt.Selbst mit dem Hardtail waren die dinger angenehm zu fahren.



> Selbstgebastelte DH-Strecke oder irgendwas, was man kennt? Wenn Du einen  Erfahrungsbericht dazu schreibst, dann bitte auch mit ein paar Bildern  oder einem Video der Strecke, nur damit man weiß auf was Du Dich  beziehst. Ich freu mich drauf.



Anfang der Saison Winterberg und Willingen, dazu evt. mal Boppard und die filthy Trails. Im Sommer gehts dann nach Leogang,ein paar Tage werden auch in Saallemm verbracht.

Morgen geht´s auf die filthy Trails-ich überlege wirklich das Cove hier zu lassen und das V.Sx zu fahren


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Mal ein anderes Thema zum V.SX:

Ich habe bei meinem Service Festgestellt, dass die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbogen ist. Ich habe lange gesucht, um eine sehr Zugfeste Schraube zu finden. Endlich habe ich eine gefunden. Diese ist schwarz. Deshalb habe ich farblich passend dazu die obere Dämpferschraube mitbestellt.

Die Schrauben haben folgende Eigenschaften:






Korrosions-Beständigkeit und Rostschutz lassen zwar zu wünschen übrig, sollten sich aber mit Loctite und Fett in den Griff kriegen lassen.


Warum schreibe ich euch das? Ich tippe mal, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin. Sollte also wer einen Satz (1x ober und 1x untere Dämpferschraube) wollen, dann schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN.


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist/war die obere Schraube auch verbogen. Allerdings wurde mir die Schraube von Votec kostenfrei ersetzt. Mal sehen, ob die neue länger hält.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Ich versuche eine Dauerlösung zu finden. Mal sehen, ob die Schrauben was können.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Januar 2012)

Hab die Schrauben auch direkt gegen 12.9er getauscht.Am BigHit hatte ich ebenfalls eine 12.9er Schraube, hatte maximal da wo der Inbus ansetzt leichten oberflächlichen Rost.
Wenn die nicht den ganzen Tag im Wasser steht macht der schraube das nichts aus


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Also keine Fahrten durch den Mariannengraben  -- Das klingt so, als würden die Schrauben halten. Danke Fabian!


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Man kann auch mal bei Anbietern für Marine(Boots)bedarf nachsehen, ob es da was Passendes gibt. Da in diesem Bereich die Materialanforderungen sehr hoch sind, gibt es i.d.R. Schrauben aus salzwasser-korrosionsfestem A4-Stahl bester Qualität.
Wie ist denn die genaue Grösse der benötigten Schrauben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Von den Schrauben habe ich mir auch welche bestellt. Die sind sogar säurebeständig. Das Problem der V4A Schrauben ist, ist das diese Zugfester sind als die V2A Schrauben, dafür aber schneller verbiegen sollen.

Obere Schraube: M8x50mm - Untere Schraube: M6x55mm


----------



## visualex (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt schon die zweite verbogene Schraube. Mein V.SX ist von 2009 und da waren oben und unten M6x55 A2-70-Schrauben verbaut. Im Zuge eines Umstiegs vom DT-Swiss X180 auf den Fox RP23 hab ich mir dann A4-80 Schrauben bestellt. Das ist wohl im Edelstahlbereich das härteste, entspricht allerdings im Vergleich zu Stahl einer mittelfesten Qualität. Ob diese halten kann ich noch nicht sagen, hatte noch keine Zeit für eine Testfahrt. Solange die Buchsen nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, kann es mir aber auch egal sein. Hab sie im 25er Pack [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SDU-7721067-Zylinderschrauben-Innensechskant-D912-M6x55-Edelstahl/dp/B0044R8QOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326575631&sr=8-1"]bestellt.[/ame]


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage an Alle, die ein Cane Creek Angleset am V.SX haben.

Habe eben mal bei mir geschaut und bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher, ob das Angleset richtig herum eingebaut ist.
Von der Seite betrachtet, ist das Angleset (goldener Ring) vorne (zur Front) breiter als hinten (zum Heck).
Ist das so korrekt ? 

Ich dachte eigentlich, der Neigungswinkel des Lenkrohres sollte um 1° nach vorne (zur Front) verändert werden, dafür müsste es doch umgekehrt sein, also vorne schmal und hinten breiterer Ring ?


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den Lenkwinkel flacher haben willst, passt das so.


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

So sollte es sein, der Lenkwinkel soll, wie allgemein empfohlen, um 1° flacher werden.
Dann stimmt's ja.
Danke.


----------



## akami (15. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema Kettenspannung:

Ich habe mich mal umgesehen nach einem XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. Dabei bin ich auf das neue XTR Schaltwerk gestoßen, welches einen integrierten Kettenspanner hat.



> Es hat einen Schalter mit dem eine härtere Federspannung und eine höhere Reibung eingestellt werden kann. So kann dem Schlagen des Schaltwerkes gegen die Kettenstreben effektiv entgegengewirkt werden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Januar 2012)

@akami
vergiss das Schaltwerk, das kann das Schlagen auch nicht verhindern, wurde schon heftig bei den Litevillern diskutiert.
Auch eine klassische Kettenführung verhindert daß Schlagen nicht, nur das Abspringen der Kette wird verhindert.
Ich fahre Zweifach mit einem Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig, daß schlägt am Geringsten.

Aber soviel Geld für ein Schaltwerk auszugeben, daß in meinen Augen eh nur ein Verschleissteil ist, wäre ganz schön heftig.
Fahre lieber die C-Guide, oder eine Stinger und fertig.


----------



## akami (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe weder das Problem mit einer schlagenden, springenden oder eingeklemmten Kette. Ich dachte da mehr an die Leute, die eine HS fahren. Ich glaube sowieso, dass es bei einem klassischem Antrieb nicht zu Kettenklemmern kommt, da die Führung des Umwerfers das verhindert. Aber ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig werde ich mir noch besorgen. - Ps: Bei mir fährt von Anfang an die Stinger mit.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre Zweifach mit einem Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig, daß schlägt am Geringsten.



Im Vergleich zu Einfach? Ich fands bei Zweifach immer furchtbar wie die Kette im Umwerfer geschlagen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RitzelBallerina (16. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe weder das Problem mit einer schlagenden, springenden oder eingeklemmten Kette. Ich dachte da mehr an die Leute, die eine HS fahren.



Das kannst'e vergessen Akami. Technisch unmöglich , dass die Kette sich da einklemmt und gegen das Kettenschlagen im kleinsten Kassettenblatt (natürlich hinten!) reicht ein Neoprenschutz völlig aus. Das bezieht sich allerdings nur auf den SX-Hinterbau + HS. Bei anderen Geometrien mag das anders sein. Wenn du mal jemanden mit SX+HS triffst guck's dir ruhig mal an ;--)

Update : Flaschenhalter ab , NC17 Superpin III S-Pro (in raw) ran und dazu passende Mavic Alpine Schuhe


----------



## visualex (16. Januar 2012)

RitzelBallerina schrieb:


> Das kannst'e vergessen Akami. Technisch unmöglich , dass die Kette sich da einklemmt und gegen das Kettenschlagen im kleinsten Kassettenblatt (natürlich hinten!) reicht ein Neoprenschutz völlig aus. Das bezieht sich allerdings nur auf den SX-Hinterbau + HS. Bei anderen Geometrien mag das anders sein. Wenn du mal jemanden mit SX+HS triffst guck's dir ruhig mal an ;--)
> 
> Update : Flaschenhalter ab , NC17 Superpin III S-Pro (in raw) ran und dazu passende Mavic Alpine Schuhe



Kollege styriabeef hat aber anscheinend genau das Problem mit einer HS (siehe Post #2546). Ich konnt's auch nicht so recht glauben. Ich selbst fahre 3x9 mit einem 2.4 Fat Albert, mittlerweile ein 2.4 Ardent und hatte noch nie einen Kettenklemmer zwischen Reifen und Strebe. Allerdings ist an beiden Streben innen vom Reifen pfenniggroß den Lack abgeschliffen.


----------



## Peter-S (16. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand die Größen der oberen und unteren Schraube parat? Kann mich auf die Suche nach Niro-Varianten machen ...


----------



## Waver (16. Januar 2012)

Zitat Akami:



> Obere Schraube: M8x50mm - Untere Schraube: M6x55mm


----------



## RitzelBallerina (16. Januar 2012)

@visualex : teufel nochmal , das ist doch gar nicht möglich. wie zum kuckuck bekommt  kollege styriabeef seine kette da rein? wirft der sein sx die trails runter?


----------



## HairyGlory (16. Januar 2012)

Hat jmd mal nen Bild von dem Lagersatz? Bzw wie viele Teile umfasst dieser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## akami (16. Januar 2012)

Soderle...

... ich habe mir jetzt ein XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig bestellt. - Weiß jemand, wo man den XTR E-Type 2-Fach Umwerfer schießen kann. Ich finde den einfach nicht... .


Edit: Gefunden!


----------



## styriabeef (17. Januar 2012)

@ritzelballerina: glaub mir ich habs nicht mit Absicht gemacht 
Mittlerweile hab ich wieder einen Neoprenschutz auf der Kettenstrebe, und seitdem habe ich dieses Problem nicht wieder gehabt. Vorerst...


----------



## Waver (17. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, mit dem Neoprenschutz sollte es da gar keine Probleme mehr geben. Zum einen macht der die Lücke zwischen Strebe und Reifen weitgehend dicht und ausserdem wirkt er wie ein Gummipuffer und schickt die Kette dahin zurück, wo sie her kommt.
Also niemals ohne Verhüterlie, gelle ?


----------



## HairyGlory (17. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer neuen Reverb (aus einem 2011er Modell)? Preis 160 inkl. versichertem Versand.

Bei Interesse PM an mich.


----------



## RitzelBallerina (17. Januar 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @ritzelballerina: glaub mir ich habs nicht mit Absicht gemacht
> Mittlerweile hab ich wieder einen Neoprenschutz auf der Kettenstrebe, und seitdem habe ich dieses Problem nicht wieder gehabt. Vorerst...



So etwas macht ja auch keiner mit Absicht. Wenn ich mir allerdings die technischen Gegebenheiten an meinem SX (L) so ansehe , verstehe ich nicht wie das möglich sein sollte. Ich bin allerdings jetzt auch nicht so'n Ultra-Harcore-Biker. Vll liegt's daran


----------



## Waver (17. Januar 2012)

> Wenn ich mir allerdings die technischen Gegebenheiten an meinem SX (L) so ansehe , verstehe ich nicht wie das möglich sein sollte


 
styriabeef fährt wie ich auch eine Hammerschmidt mit 2.4er Schlappen.
Wenn man keinen Neoschutz um die Strebe macht, passt da eine schmale 10er-Kette genau in den Spalt zwischen Strebe und Reifen. Auf Abfahrten schlägt die Kette halt nicht nur unten, sondern auch oberhalb der Strebe.
Dazu kommt speziell bei der HS, dass die Kette beim HS-Getriebe oben deutlich näher an der Strebe läuft wegen des kleinen Zahnkranzes der HS. Wenn jetzt noch ein Stollen die Kette erwischt, transportiert er sie genau da rein und Du hast den beschriebenen Kettenklemmer. Aber mit dem Neoschutz sollte da eigentlich nichts mehr passieren. Bei mir war jedenfalls noch nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Gala (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

zum Thema Kettenklemmer: Ist mir auch schon passiert, HS,Ardent 2.4. 
Vollgas mit viel Gepolter. Habe dann die Seitenstollen halbiert,alten Schlauch
um die Schwinge, bis ganz knapp am Reifen. die Kette so weit möglich gekürzt
und C-Guide montiert. Seither keine Klemmer mehr u. wunderbar Ruhe.

Waver: Hast Recht, die weit abstehenden Stollen am Ardent, funktionieren 
           wie ein Kettenfänger.


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Januar 2012)

Werde für den nächsten Besuch an den Filthy´s wohl das V.Sx einpacken.Denke die Dropbatterie geht damit dicke klar, sind ziehmlich flowig gebaut. Die federperformace ist auf jedenfall gut, im Steinbruch schluckt es auch die dicksten Wasserrinnen gut weg, geht sauber über die Tabels und Crossups und Whips gehen leichter als mit dem Cove 
Dieses mal war ich aber froh das Cove genommen zu haben, hat mir am Roadgap den Hintern gerettet


----------



## Waver (18. Januar 2012)

> Dieses mal war ich aber froh das Cove genommen zu haben, hat mir am Roadgap den Hintern gerettet


 
Alter Shredder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (18. Januar 2012)

Könnt euch ja mal unser Jahresvideo anschauen,würden und über ein "gefällt mir" freuen


----------



## RitzelBallerina (18. Januar 2012)

Gala schrieb:


> Waver: Hast Recht, die weit abstehenden Stollen am Ardent, funktionieren
> wie ein Kettenfänger.




Das klingt wirklich plausibel. Da sollte man wahrscheinlich drauf achten wenn neue/andere Reifen montiert werden. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Januar 2012)

Muss grad mal was fragen....kann es sein das Votec innerhalb der letzten Woche die Preise erhöht hat???


----------



## Waver (18. Januar 2012)

Yes   

Ich bin echt happy, dass ich mich noch in 2011 für die Bestellung entschieden hatte. Heute wären es fürs gleiche Bike satte 1000,-  mehr als im September '11.


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> Ich bin echt happy, dass ich mich noch in 2011 für die Bestellung entschieden hatte. Heute wären es fürs gleiche Bike satte 1000,-  mehr als im September '11.



waaaaaaaaas echt....sach mal welche konfig????


----------



## akami (18. Januar 2012)

@ Nippes: Bei mir ist die Differenz auch um â¬1071.00,- hÃ¶her bei teilweise schlechteren Parts (z.B. Steuersatz).


----------



## lukabe (18. Januar 2012)

Boah krass... hab auch grad mal geschaut, ich hab meins Anfang '10 gekauft (jaja ich weiÃ, is schon 2 Jahre her, aber groÃ geÃ¤ndert hat sich ja nix), hab damals 2400 bezahlt und wÃ¤re jetzt bei Ã¼ber 3500 
Das jetzige hat zwar ne bessere DÃ¤mpfung in der Gabel, die hab ich bei mir aber einfach fÃ¼r ~130â¬ selbst nachgerÃ¼stet. Macht also immernoch fast 1000â¬ Differenz.
Bin ich froh, dass ich damals gekauft hab, sonst wÃ¤rs wohl was anderes geworden.


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Januar 2012)

freak511 schrieb:


> Boah krass... hab auch grad mal geschaut, ich hab meins Anfang '10 gekauft (jaja ich weiÃ, is schon 2 Jahre her, aber groÃ geÃ¤ndert hat sich ja nix), hab damals 2400 bezahlt und wÃ¤re jetzt bei Ã¼ber 3500
> Das jetzige hat zwar ne bessere DÃ¤mpfung in der Gabel, die hab ich bei mir aber einfach fÃ¼r ~130â¬ selbst nachgerÃ¼stet. Macht also immernoch fast 1000â¬ Differenz.
> Bin ich froh, dass ich damals gekauft hab, sonst wÃ¤rs wohl was anderes geworden.



habe letzte woche ein bisschen rum konfiguriert und bin nie Ã¼ber 3500 gekommen....jetzt 4000...und das 1.4 sogar 4500 Ã¼bel....sx fÃ¤llt jetzt echt raus

vor allem hat das jetzt den gleichen preis wie das SR


----------



## Waver (18. Januar 2012)

Meine Konfiguration steht im Post 2306:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9005063&postcount=2306

Ist aber egal, ist bei allen das Gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (18. Januar 2012)

... wohl dem, der ein V.SX besitzt   ... Bei der Wertsteigerungsrate....


----------



## DigitalEclipse (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin auch bald ein SX Besitzer. Hab vor Weihnachten bestellt.
In folgender Konfiguration:

Rahmen: Anthracite, Yellow / Red, Größe M
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 160 Kashima Factory Fit
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve Kashima
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evolution Line
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 200mm, Hinterrad: 200mm
Cockpit: Truvativ Stylo T40
Griffe: Votec Clamp On
Sattel: Selle Italia SL XC
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: SRAM X9

Sonderwünsche:
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set
Wippe: schwarz, nicht rot

Preis: 3.600,00  (ohne Safety-Box, Ersatz-Schaltauge und Versand)

Würde jetzt 4.100,00  kosten. 500,00  mehr. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Gut das ich VOR Weihnachten bestellt habe.

Naja, jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf mein neues Bike und sitz auf heißen Kohlen. Im Februar solls kommen. Na mal sehen.


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Januar 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bin auch bald ein SX Besitzer. Hab vor Weihnachten bestellt.
> In folgender Konfiguration:
> ...



Wahnsinn...

hab gerade noch mal mit votec telefoniert, die haben mal so eben im laufenden modell jahr (bikes unverÃ¤ndert) die preise um ca. 15% angehoben. grund gestiegene zuliefererkosten. aber komisch ist das das SR stabil geblieben ist im preis. die leute die sich noch vor ca. 2 wochen ein SX bestellt haben kÃ¶nnen sich freuen, ich fÃ¼r meinen teil bin fertig mit votec.


----------



## HairyGlory (20. Januar 2012)

*Falls noch jmd nen Lagersatz braucht, kann ich einen neuen fÃ¼r 75â¬ inkl. Versand abgeben  Info gern per PN.*

Is klar, hÃ¶here Kosten der Zulieferer...
Der Laden wird verkauft. Da gehe ich jede Wette ein. Erst MA entlassen und Standorte schlieÃen, dann Preise erhÃ¶hen um QualitÃ¤t zu demonstrieren und dann verkaufen... Die Leier kennen wir doch schon seit Jahren.

Und die Preise sind erst um 10% und dann um noch mal 20% gestiegen, das mal am Rande


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

so also ich habe heute von Votec einen nigelnagelneuen, originalverpackten X9 Trigger bekommen 

Doch ich bin ziemlich verwirrt: auf dem Trigger steht 2Speed und ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob der mit der HS kompatibel ist. Ich dachte für die brauch ich nen speziellen Trigger...

habe nun auf CRC gesucht, was alles für Trigger verfügbar sind. Die neuen Trigger, die es mit roter,grauer oder weisser Schrift zu kaufen gibt, sind nur als 2/3Speed erhältlich.
Der Trigger mit der alten optik von Sram ist aber als spezielle Hammerschmidt-Version verfügbar (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=sram+x9+trigger )

also passt mein 2speed Trigger?

mfg


----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Die HS braucht doch nur einen 2fach Trigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

klar ist HS auch 2speed, mich hat es aber verwirrt, dass bei den älteren Trigger immer Hammerschmidt Trigger shifter 2speed steht, also ob das ein anders Übersetzungsverhälltnis ist :-S


----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Als die HS herauskam hatte SRAM ja auch noch keine 2Fach-Kurbeln. Jetzt wo es diese gibt, denke ich mal erübrigt sich ein extra Shifter.


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

jup das habe ich mir nach dem Besuch auf der Sram Homepage auch gedacht. 

jetzt muss nur noch das Packet von CRC kommen. Blöderweise ist wieder einmal das billigst gerade nicht mehr an Lager (6m Schaltkabelaussenhülle). Was nun den Versand des ganzen Packets verzögert ....


----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Hier ist mein momentaner Aufbau:






Ein Schaltzug fehlt noch. Die Schaltung muss noch eingestellt werden und meine Sonderanfertigung Votec Kettenstreben- und Sitzstrebenschutz kommen auch noch aber ansonsten kann es sich doch sehen lassen, oder?

Ich liebe das Basteln. Neue Updates sind geplant... .


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

noch mehr Updates?
Das ist doch das absolute MGN Bike (ala Bergamont)

hast hinten 2.2 oder 2.4 Zoll? bei mir war der originale 2.4 FA extrem knapp, auch weil meine EX1750 2-3mm ausserhalb der mitte laufen und darum die Aussennstollen immer am Kettenstrebenschutz schliffen und diesen kaputt machte...
hab jetzt hinten 2.25 Ardent und Lenkerband um die kettenstrebe.


----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Sind aber nicht mehr viele Updates. MGN? Erbitte Erklärung. Sind 2.4" Schlappen. Bauen aber dünner als die Maxxis. Da schleift nichts und genug Luft zur Seite.


----------



## Peter-S (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe aus meinem "Projekt" noch ein paar schwarze Roval Traverse AL Felgen (vergleichbar DT Swiss EX 1750) mit Endkappenadaptern für 20/15mm und 135/142mm abzugeben. Passen herrlich an das V.SX


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht mehr viele Updates. MGN? Erbitte Erklärung. Sind 2.4" Schlappen. Bauen aber dünner als die Maxxis. Da schleift nichts und genug Luft zur Seite.


 
MGN= More Goes Not -> Topmodelle von Bergamont

hmm ich habe einfach keine Lust das Laufrad auf der Tour zentrieren zu müssen, falls man sich einen 8ter reinfährt...


----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre extra die Deemax, da ich auch gerne Uphill-Trails fahre und da gerne mal ne Kante mitnehme. Bei deiner nächsten Reifenwahl hilft dir vielleicht das HIER .


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

ah die Seite ist parktisch, kannte ich noch nicht. Danke!

also die EX halten schon auch was aus. Z.B: erste Whip-Versuche und extrem schräges aufkommen mit dem HR und noch keine 8er

ich hab noch ein paar praktisch neue 2.35er Muddy Marrys und ein neuer Wicked Will rumliegen, aber das wird extrem knapp hinten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dir was richtig gutes tun willst, probier das ITS (Intense Tire System)


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Januar 2012)

von Intense Tires hört man aber leider nicht viel (Tests)

aber ein Kumpel fährt den Intruder beim DH am Vorderrad und scheint zufrieden zu sein...

also zuerst muss ich micht mal mit Conti vertraut machen  hab mir fürs XC den RaceKing geholt, konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen. Im Sommer kommt dann Der Baron oder Der Kaiser ans DH. Dann wird fürs SX neu entschieden.


----------



## Fabian93 (24. Januar 2012)

Denke ich werd den V.Sx Rahmen wieder abstoßen, bergauf werd ich mit der Geo nicht warm.Mein Cove geht gefühlt vom Sitzwinkel her besser bergauf


----------



## Schiltrac (25. Januar 2012)

Talas macht extrem viel aus 

nie mehr ohne am Enduro


----------



## akami (25. Januar 2012)

Talas? Sorry aber echt, ne.... .


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Januar 2012)

Selbst wenn ich die Gabel 4cm runter schraube fährt sich vom gefühlten Sitzwinkel her nicht besser.Bergauf hat das Vorderrad ja genug druck und hebt nicht ab,wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist hat man das Gefühl in den Berg zu fahren.

Würde zu gerne mal den Cove G-Spot Rahmen im Vergleich zum Votec fahren


----------



## Schiltrac (26. Januar 2012)

also ich finds mit 6cm Absenkung sehr angehnem, speziell bei Anschtiegen bei denen man 2h lang im kleinsten Gang am Limit fährt. Muss evtl. mal das 24er Kettenblatt der HS durch ein 22er tauschen, will bergauf ja nicht immer all die XC-Fahrer überholen 

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich den Hinterbau eher straff fahre und er daher nicht so einsackt...


----------



## akami (26. Januar 2012)

Ich mag das Bike auch gerne hoch pedalieren aber jeder bevorzugt eben was anderes und das ist auch gut so. Immer und überall das gleiche Rad sehen wäre doch schrecklich


----------



## OltaBanolta (29. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema Lagersatz:

Kann jemand Angaben darüber machen, um welche Lager es sich genau handelt? Mir leuchtet nämlich nicht recht ein, 90,-- Euro für einen Lagersatz zu bezahlen, wenn die Einzelteile (ich nehme an, es handelt sich um Standardlager) nur einen Bruchteil kosten. 

Ist ja nicht so, dass Lager von niemanden angeboten werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (29. Januar 2012)

Hatten wir schon mal angefangen. Leider hat es niemanden interessiert.

- Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
- Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )
Fehlt noch:
- Kugellager an Verbindung Hinterbau - Dämpferwippe ( 698RS?)
- Nadellager am Ende der Kettenstrebe


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Januar 2012)

Nochmal ne kleine Rückmeldung zum V.sx auf den Filthy Trails, bin sehr zufrieden.
Bin alles gefahren außer das Roadgap und die großen Wingshores.
Liegt gut auf der Strecke,Hinterbau funktioniert gut.Bin besondern zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, die Druckstufe ist extrem gut. Selbst bei den dicken Drops ist der Hinterbau nicht richtig durchgeschlagen, der Federweg wurde aber sehr gut genutzt.
Hab erst etwas überlegt ob ich den großen Drop mitnehme, im Endeffekt lief der auch mit dem V.sx 1a.
In engen Anliegern isses schön wendig,kann man richtig aktiv über die Strecke prügeln.


----------



## _mike_ (31. Januar 2012)

Weils hier ja mal Thema war was man tun kann um das Einklemmen der Kette zwischen Mantel und Kettenstrebe zu verhindern hier ein Bild von unserem neuen Canyon Torque: 





Rechts im Bild zu sehen ist die von Werk aus angeschraubte Finne.


----------



## HairyGlory (3. Februar 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal angefangen. Leider hat es niemanden interessiert.
> 
> - Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
> - Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )
> ...


 
Hier kann man doch sicher auch *608-RSR* verwenden, oder?
Die Gleitlager bekomme ich relativ günstig, da habe ich grad mal den Lieferanten angerufen  Die Gleitlager sind die Teile die am häufigsten kaputt gehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Februar 2012)

Schneller sind die Kugellager an der Wippe Schrott. DafÃ¼r kosten nur 1â¬/StÃ¼ck. Die Gleitlagerbuchsen haben bei mir 5500km gehalten.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (6. Februar 2012)

Hey,

Habe heute mein SX bekommen. Ich wollte mal fragen mit welchem Druck ihr den DÃ¤mpfer fahrt?! Ich habe den Fox Rp 23 und habe eben bis 10bar aufgepumpt und er war immer noch zu schwach. Ich wiege 88 kg (Nackt). Wollte nur mal fragen ob das normal ist, da meine alten RÃ¤der immer so 5-6 bar hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (6. Februar 2012)

edit: habe eben erfahren das der Fox DÃ¤mpfer generell etwas mehr Druck braucht von daher scheint mir wieder alles ok^^


----------



## wasserstop (6. Februar 2012)

Hi seb wann hast denn dein sx bestellt?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (6. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ICh habe am 07.12.2011 betellt.


----------



## Waver (6. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre den Float bei 88 kg Gewicht mit 14 bar.


----------



## wasserstop (6. Februar 2012)

hi seb hast dein sx komplett mit vorkasse bezahltoder erst nur ein teil 
angezahlt? hast du im shop oder übers netz bestellt?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs.

Sorry, das ich so in eure Diskussion hineinplatze. Aber ich kann nicht anders.

Hab mein SX heute auch bekommen. Hab aber noch keine Einstellungen daran vorgenommen




Am 9.12.11 bestellt und eine Woche später bezahlt.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (6. Februar 2012)

@ Waver - danke fÃ¼r die info, bin jetzt auch bei 14 bar... werde es morgen bei eiseskÃ¤lte mal probe fahren.

@Wasserstop - Ich habe das Rad komplett per Vorkasse bezahlt und im Internt bestellt. Hatte eig vor es in Frankfurt abzuholen, aber wegen dn UmstÃ¤nden wurde es mir dann zugeschickt.

@ Eclipse - schÃ¶nes Radl


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (6. Februar 2012)

@DigitalEclipse

Hast du die Umlenkwippe extra schwarz bestellt? Ich wollte sie eig rot und habe sie auch Schwarz bekommen... und die C-Guide fÃ¼hrung war auch nicht vorhanden... bei dir?

Wollte morgen mal anrufen und nachfragen...


----------



## Waver (7. Februar 2012)

In 2011 georderte Bikes haben noch keine C-Guides, auch wenn einige Parts (wie Gabel und Dämpfer) schon 2012er Produkte sind.

Äh, was für 'Umstände' ?
Ist der Frankfurter Shop etwa dichtgemacht worden ?


----------



## kube (7. Februar 2012)

@DigitalEclipse absolut geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (7. Februar 2012)

Ja genau... Frankfurt und Stuttgart sind dicht. 

Das mit dem Guide versteh ich nicht... wenns angeboten wird dann muss es auch lieferbar sein... oder zumindest eine Info kommen das es nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. Februar 2012)

@ Seb & Kube
Danke. Hab seit gestern ein Dauergrinsen.

Hey Seb,
ja, hab die Wippe extra in schwarz geordert. Ausserdem noch einen CaneCreek AngleSet Steuersatz.
Das mit der C-Guide ist mir erst bewusst geworden, als ich das hier gelesen habe. Habe Votec vorhin mal angeschrieben. Bin gespannt, was sie dazu sagen, denn immerhin hab ich die Kiste mit C-Guide bestellt. Also will ich auch eine haben. Schon aus Prinzip.

Also dann...


----------



## akami (7. Februar 2012)

Das mit den fehlenden/falschen Parts ist ja kein Problem, welches Votec erst seit gestern hat. Optisch finde ich die neuen Designs echt zum k...... aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die C-Guide wÃ¼rde ich auch weg lassen. KefÃ¼ mit Bash sieht einfach besser aus und bringt mehr in meinen Augen. Ansonsten ist auÃer von den â¬1000.00,- mehr Preis nichts zu sagen. Viel SpaÃ mit dem SX.

Tuning Tipp: Coil Fahrwerk einbauen!!!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. Februar 2012)

Das Problem mit fehlenden/ falschen Parts ist aber kein Votec-Spezial-Problem. Das kommt bei allen Herstellern vor. Bei den Versendern hast du halt das Problem, das du den ganzen Mist immer hin und her schicken must. Beim Dealer deines Vertrauens kannst das Problem halt direkt am Ladentisch klären. Ist halt weniger Sackgang. Aber gut, seis drum.

Akami,
mit der Kettenführung sehe ich genauso. Hätt die C-Guide nur gerne mal ausprobiert. Optisch ist es wirklich nicht der Hit.
Votec verbaut ja leider nur 3x10 Antriebe, außer Saint und Hammerschmidt, ist mir aber beides zu schwer. Daher wird die Kiste umgerüstet auf 2x10 mit passender Sram/MRP Kettenführung.
Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Was ist das eigentlich für eine ISCG-Aufnahme? Die normale ISCG, oder die ISCG 05? Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie mit ISCG konfrontiert worden.
Stahlfederdämpfer? Naja, schauen wir mal. Bike ist ja noch Jungfräulich.

Was das Design betrifft. Ich finds Klasse, schwarz-gelb ist genau mein Ding. Ich wollte das Bike genau so haben. Ich finds nur schade, das man nicht mehr die Möglichkeiten beim Design hat wie letzte Saison. Wie war das mit den 800 Kombinationsmöglichkeiten? Hmmm, naja.

Was gar nicht geht sind Lenker und Vorbau, das sieht ja furchtbar aus (Stylo T40). Was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht. Da muß in der Zukunft unbebedingt was geändert werden. Vorläufig bleibt es aber so.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe ein Hammerschmidt gewÃ¤hlt und bin damit auch nicht unbedingt auf den c guide angewiesen.
Aber ich seh es genau so und denke immerhin habe ich fÃ¼r dieses Teil bezahlt und es stand in der Konfiguration mit dabei. Habe angerufen und die meinten ich soll (wie immer) eine email schreiben. Mal gespannt ob morgen was zurÃ¼ck kommt. Das Problem mit der roten Wippe habe ich auch geschrieben... Ich denke wenn man so viel Geld fÃ¼r ein Rad ausgibt, dann sollte man auch ein Rad erhalten was nach seinen WÃ¼nschen ist.

Habe Ã¼brigens auch den Monarch dÃ¤mpfer gewÃ¤hlt und den Fox Rp 23 Kashima erhalten... aber darÃ¼ber sehe ich im mom hinweg, da ich nochmehr Kabelsalat nicht haben will da ich noch eine RS Reverb habe.

Lenker und Vorbau sind auch schon getauscht


----------



## Waver (7. Februar 2012)

> Ja genau... Frankfurt und Stuttgart sind dicht.


 
Und wo macht Votec dann den Service ?


----------



## _mike_ (7. Februar 2012)

Den Service lässt du beim Händler deines Vertrauens vor Ort machen -  aber schön das das Heft abstempeln nicht vergessen 

Besser: alles selber machen und vom freundlichen Händler nur das Heft abstempeln lassen 

Und wenn beides nicht geht: Rad zu Votec schicken oder selber vorbeibringen....

Und jetzt ja kein Gejamere: jeder der beim Versender kauft sollte sowas von vorherein mitbedenken, und das Votec jetzt netterweise mal zwei Jähren die Shops hatte ist nett, steht aber in keinem Kaufvertrag drin! Früher hatten die ja mal ein Händlernetz - vieleicht wird das irgendwann auch mal wieder aktuell.


----------



## Dipstick (7. Februar 2012)

Mal ein Teaser für unser Filmchen (V.SX inside):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goREpeAXspA"]Outset - Downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schiltrac (7. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich wird dein SX im Sommer auch artgerecht gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HairyGlory (9. Februar 2012)

Und, wer weiß schon wer der neue Eigentümer wird


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2012)

Schau mal ins News-Forum.


----------



## HairyGlory (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nur noch mal erinnern. Falls jemand Interesse an einem 2011er V.SX hat. Ich habe meins leider nur 2 mal gefahren, und muss es leider schon wieder abgeben (monetÃ¤rer Hintergrund).
Ich habe rund 3200â¬ bezahlt.
Stelle mir 2700â¬ vhb vor.

Hier mal zu den Daten:
VOTEC V.SX - Konfiguriert M Individuell 

Rahmenfarbe: Dark Blue Metallic
Hauptdecor: Gold
Styledecor: Ohne / None

Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4
Bremsen: Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM, KettenblÃ¤tter: 24, Kette: Sram X9 
Inkl. DÃ¤mpferschutz 

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. Rad steht in der NÃ¤he von Frankfurt.
Bild siehe meine Bilder.


----------



## akami (10. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Da es ja offiziell keine Kettenstrebenschoner mehr von Votec gibt, habe ich das mal selber in die Hand genommen. Die sehen in der Realität besser aus, auch die silberne Beschriftung kommt besser zur Geltung.


----------



## Bike8 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine kleine Frage zu der Lieferung bei Votec:

Erhält man eine Bestätigungs E-Mail, wenn das Bike versendet worden ist? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Dipstick (11. Februar 2012)

Alter, du machst dir da eine Arbeit - ist doch "nur" ein Kettenstrebenschutz  

Ich hab heut den Oberen Bolzen (M6x45, stimmt das so?) herausgenommen und das Ding ist krumm ... definitv ein Anzeichen von Unterdimensionierung, oder doch ein "Soll" bevors die Wippe/Rahmen verbiegt?

Ich hab bereits nach dem *Dämpferbuchsenmass *(oberes Dämpferauge) für den RP23HV gesucht ... auch ganz brav die Suche bemüht ... NICHTS - *wie war's nochmal? *Akami, du weißts bestimmt auswendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. Februar 2012)

Salve!

@ Bike8: 
An dem Tag an dem das Bike versendet wurde erhälst du gegen 17°° eine Bestätigung und den Identcode von DPD.


@ Dipstick:
1. Ich finde es irgendwie genial und die ersten Anfragen von anderen Votecfahrern habe ich auch schon erhalten  .

2. Die Schrauben von Voteg sind leider nicht wirklich hochwertig und sind klassifiziert mit einem sehr geringem Härtegrad. Deshalb habe ich mir 12.9 Stahlschrauben bestellt. Die sind sehr hoch klassifiziert. Zudem sehen sie auch noch optisch besser aus. Neue Dämpferbuchsen, selbst die Huber-Bushings (kann ich trotzdem nur wärmstens empfehlen) werden dir da nicht viel helfen. Ansonsten sind es 22,2 mm Buchsen. Die Bolzen sind M6x50 und M8x55.


Hier mal ein Bild der Schrauben (hätte auch noch welche über bei Interesse):






Und hier ein aktuelles Bild (heute) von meinem SX mit besagten Strebenschutz:






Hoffe geholfen zu haben, wenn nicht einfach weiter fragen


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Alter, du machst dir da eine Arbeit - ist doch "nur" ein Kettenstrebenschutz
> 
> Ich hab heut den Oberen Bolzen (M6x45, stimmt das so?) herausgenommen und das Ding ist krumm ... definitv ein Anzeichen von Unterdimensionierung, oder doch ein "Soll" bevors die Wippe/Rahmen verbiegt?
> 
> Ich hab bereits nach dem *Dämpferbuchsenmass *(oberes Dämpferauge) für den RP23HV gesucht ... auch ganz brav die Suche bemüht ... NICHTS - *wie war's nochmal? *Akami, du weißts bestimmt auswendig



Buchsenset
1x 22,2 x 8
1x 22,2 x 6


----------



## gotoos (11. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da es ja offiziell keine Kettenstrebenschoner mehr von Votec gibt, habe ich das mal selber in die Hand genommen. Die sehen in der Realität besser aus, auch die silberne Beschriftung kommt besser zur Geltung.



Hallo akami,
was sagst du zu dem Verkauf von Votec.
Da haben wir vergangenen Frühling gemeinsam auf unser SX gewartet und kein Jahr später gibt es Votec nicht mehr.
Ich war diese Woche in Wenden. dort wird bereits alles eingepackt.
DIe Mitarbeiter sind alle zum 31.3 gekündigt und bis auf 2 auch schon alle nicht mehr dort. Die Internetsores AG wird den Namen VOTEC nun auf fernost Schrott kleben. 
Deine Kettenstrebe ist echt cool, wenn du davon noch eine hast, ich hätte Interesse.
Ich habe, original von VOTEC, ein paar Aufbügler von denen ich dir im Gegenzug 2 schicken würde. Dann kannst du dir auch ein paar Klamotten pimpen
Vermutlich sind wir beide doch die größten VOTEC Fans.
Schade ist nur, ich wollte meinem Sohn dieses Jahr auch ein SX oder XM kaufen. Wird dann jetzt doch ein anderes Bike.
Wohnst du eigentlich schon in Gießen?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## gotoos (11. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


>



Wo ist deine Tallas geblieben?
Verkauft??


----------



## akami (11. Februar 2012)

Hi gotoos!

Ich bin ja quasi schon halber Votecmitarbeiter bzw. Votecexmitarbeiter . Das mit dem Verkauf finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd. - Was ein Glück, das wir noch ein 2011er Modell haben.

Klar kann ich dir auch sowas besorgen. Was solls denn sein? Folgende Farben stehen zur Auswahl:

- weiß
- beige
- gelb 
- rot
- blau
- rosa
- pink
- gold 
- silber 
- grün

Die Talas musste der Lyric RC2L weichen und ich bereue nichts. Der Dämpfer soll noch ein PUSH-Tuning bekommen, ein anderer Sattel soll es noch werden und dann ist es fast ein "More Goes Not"  . Ich liebe dieses Rad.


MFG


----------



## gotoos (11. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Klar kann ich dir auch sowas besorgen. Was solls denn sein? Folgende Farben stehen zur Auswahl:
> 
> - weiß
> - beige
> ...



weiss wäre cool, was soll das Teil denn kosten, oder sollen wir gegen die aufbogler tauschen?

Hast du deine Talas verkauft oder steht die noch zum Verkauf?
Oliver


----------



## Waver (12. Februar 2012)

Leute, werft doch mal einen Blick in den News-Thread zum Votec-Verkauf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9197387#post9197387

Da kommt Votec bzgl. der Quali, speziell die der Lager, nicht gerade gut weg.
Habe mir sicherheitshalber zwar noch einen Original-Lagersatz gesichert, aber was kommt danach ?
Bekommt man die Lagerkomponenten auch woanders her oder gibt's hier Leute, die wie bei den Huber-Buchsen das in Kleinserien fertigen können ?


----------



## gotoos (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Lager sind ALLE standard Industrielager.
Einzig die Steckachse des Hauptschwingelagers ist ausschliesslich für VOTEC gefertigt worden.
Die Gleitlager des schingenlagers bekommt ihr z.B bei IGUS und den Rest im Internet bei jedem gut sortierten Lagerjogi.

Gruß
Oliver

PS. brecht jetzt nicht alle in Panik aus. Der Käufer, die internetstores AG hat das Unternehmen mit allen rechtlichen Verpflichtungen übernommen.
So wird auch die Garantie von Internetstores übernommen.
Es ist kein kleines Unternehmen!!! dazu gehören, fahrrad.de, bikeunit.de .....


----------



## Bike8 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine kleine Frage zum V.SX:

Wie macht sich das V.SX eigentlich im Bikepark?
Sind Drops mit 2-3 Metern noch drinn?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## gotoos (12. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das V.SX eigentlich im Bikepark?
> Sind Drops mit 2-3 Metern noch drinn?



auf KEINEN Fal im Bikepark benutzen!!! Bitte NUR auf Feldwegen fahren
Klar kannst du es im Bikepark benutzen.
VOTEC ist (oder war) einer der wenigen Hersteller die sogar angeben, dass die Bikes im Bikepark benutzt werden dürfen.
Drops von 2 bis 3 Meter sind KEIN Problem.
Auch gerne mehr. Es kommt immer auf dne Aufprallwinkel an.
Es ist ein rein physikalisches Problem ob der Federweg ausreicht.
Dem Bike ist das egal.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (13. Februar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Buchsenset
> 1x 22,2 x 8
> 1x 22,2 x 6



Mercy Peter - das war genau nach was ich gesucht habe!

@akami ... danke auch dir für das Angebot mit den Schrauben, werd sie mir einfach bei mir kaufen  - sind ja halbwegs gängig 

Logisch kauf ich die Buchsen weil die Jetzigen spiel haben, nicht weil die Schraube verbogen ist 

Zum Thema, Votec Übernahme: 

Mir ist das Ganze herzlich wurscht, solange nicht fahrrad.de aufm Radl obensteht. Hab mal ein Interview von dem Havi gesehen - nicht gerade sympatisch, dieses Genie. 

Seit Votec nicht mehr "die alte Edelschmiede" ist, haben sie ganz gute Räder am Markt  - vor allem dank dem Bodo Probst - und der ist imho ein echter Mitdenker, was einen guten Konstrukteur angeht!

Es lässt sich allerdings hier nicht leugnen, dass Alle in den letzen Jahren einen Schritt vorwärts getan haben; stellt mal euer 1996er Hardtail neben das V.SX


----------



## Bike8 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist die Votecstelle in Wenden jetzt eigentlich geschlossen?
Wenn ja, würde ich mich mal dafür interessieren ob irgendeiner von euch näheres dazu weiß, ob die mein Votec V.SX, dessen Liefertermin für diese Woche (KW: 07) angekündigt war noch liefern werden?!? 
Eine Mail an Votec habe ich schon geschrieben, welche aber nicht versendet worden konnte, da die E-Mail Adresse [email protected]
 offenbar nicht mehr existiert. Jetzt habe ich mal eine Neue an 
[email protected] geschrieben und bin gespannt was passiert! 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## wasserstop (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Bike8

habe gstern mit G.Nehm von Votec telefoniert da ich auch noch auf mein am 4.12.11 bestelltes sx warte. Mir wurde mitgeteilt ,ads Votec keine Bikes mehr ausliefern darf und ich mich an den neuen besitzer wenden soll.


----------



## Bike8 (15. Februar 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort wasserstopp,

wie bist/wirst du jetzt weiter vorgehen um dein V.SX zu erhalten?
Es Ã¤rgert mich jetzt nÃ¤mlich ziemlich, mit diesen ganzen Lieferzeiten. 
Hast du bei den neuen Inhabern Votecs schonmal angerufen, wegen deinem V.SX? 
Den die 500â¬ Anzahlung will ich ZURÃCKHABEN wenn sie mir mein Fahrrad nicht liefern!!!!
Nur Probleme mit den FahrrÃ¤der dies Jahr, erst kann Canyon die Liefertermine nich einhalten, jetzt Votec --> bin mal gespannt was sonst noch kommt 
 MfG


----------



## wasserstop (15. Februar 2012)

Ja hab ich, doch die wissen selbst noch nicht so recht wies mit votec bikes bei ihnen weiter geht bzw wann und meine bestellung über votec geht sie nichts an so die aussage der dame an telefon ich soll doch dann bei ihnen neu bestellen.


----------



## wasserstop (15. Februar 2012)

Meine Anzahlung bei Votec soll ich anscheinend noch diese Woche zurückerhalten


----------



## Bike8 (15. Februar 2012)

hi wasserstop, 

was hast du jetzt eigentlich genau gemacht um die 500 zurückerstattet zu bekommen, bzw. wo hast du angerufen?

MfG


----------



## wasserstop (15. Februar 2012)

Hi bike 8

hab bie votec angerufen 0276240051110 

mfg


----------



## Bike8 (15. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank,

jetzt muss ich mich nach einem neuen Enduro/Light Freerider umsehen 
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? - bis max. 3500â¬
Ohne lange Wartezeiten 
 MfG Bike8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (15. Februar 2012)

So geht es mir auch viel erfolg


----------



## _mike_ (15. Februar 2012)

Canyon Tourque Trailflow oder Alpinist - da ist sogar noch Budget zum tunen drin 
Und teils sofort lieferbar!


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (15. Februar 2012)

oder schau mal bei rose... Gefallen mir persÃ¶nlich sehr gut...


----------



## gotboost (15. Februar 2012)

Nukeproof Mega!


----------



## gotoos (16. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> 
> jetzt muss ich mich nach einem neuen Enduro/Light Freerider umsehen
> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? - bis max. 3500
> ...



guckst du
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=5
oder
http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Range-2-2012-XL?ref=base
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Norcos sind aber schon grottenhässlich.......
Der Abstand zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr sieht einfach nicht schön aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (16. Februar 2012)

zum Glück haben wir ALLE einen anderen Geschmack.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0OIZShZDl0&feature=uploademail"]NORCO Range LE - Iceride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## visualex (16. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> 
> jetzt muss ich mich nach einem neuen Enduro/Light Freerider umsehen
> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? - bis max. 3500
> ...



Zur Zeit wäre die Alutech Fanes bei mir ganz weit vorne. Für 3000,- gibts ein gut ausgestattetes Komplettrad.


----------



## Dipstick (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja mal richtig sche*sse für euch gelaufen 

Würd zwar das SX jeden Tag diesen Beiden vorziehen aber:

RM Slayer

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKl237x_aVg"]2011 Rocky Mountain Slayer.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]

SCRATCH

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgTXdriPC9Q&feature=fvwrel"]2011 Trek Scratch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ps: Fanes ist auch fein ... wenn auch eher schwerer, dafür ruhiger!


----------



## MDZPNMD (16. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem neuem V.SX ab März?
Die Internetstores AG wird großes Interesse haben keine Kunden zu verlieren und aller Wahrsch. nach ein besseres Pricing vornehmen.
Vielleicht kriegst du ja noch Rabatt weil du nicht wie andere von deinem Votec abspringst, sondern eben dabei bleibst. Ich würde einfach dort einmal nachfragen.


----------



## Bike8 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Torque Alpinist spricht mich nämlich nicht nur optisch an 
Die Problem ist nur:
Mein Vater und ich wollen es zusammen benutzen und jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob das Alpinist in Größe L auch für längere Touren ( dachte an ein Fahrradwochenende im Gebirge  ) gut geht oder ob es eine reine bergrunter Maschine ist. 1000-2000 Höhenmeter sollte es nämlich schon schaffen ohne das man komplett K.O. ist  .
Und deshalb frage ich euch ob das Alpinist eine (relativ) gute Mischung
aus Allmountain-Freeride ist, denn wie schon gesagt längere Touren wollen wir auch mit dem Bike unternehmen.
Ich für meinen Teil will es halt auch abundzumal im Bikepark bewegen.
Also sozusagen eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau 

MfG


----------



## visualex (16. Februar 2012)

Bike8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das Torque Alpinist spricht mich nämlich nicht nur optisch an
> Die Problem ist nur:
> ...



Nunja, das Alpinist heißt nicht umsonst Alpinist. Und in den Bikepark kann man es auch mitnehmen. Ließ dir mal diese beiden Tests durch:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/super-enduros-0211.pdf
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/freerider-180mm-0311.pdf

Meine persönliche Favoriten-Reihenfolge wäre: 
1. Fanes (stabil gebaut, guter Hinterbau, sehr gut bergauf) 
2. Torque (guter Hinterbau, bewährtes Konzept, gut bergauf, Wohlfühlgeometrie) 
3. Liteville 601, Norce Truax oder Rose Beef Cake SL


----------



## Bike8 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Rose Beef Cake Fr 8?
Ist dies genauso Tourentauglich wie das Canyon Torque Alpinist (Größe: L)?


----------



## warpax (18. Februar 2012)

Warum fragst Du nicht im Canyon-Forum oder in einem der Rose-Threads


----------



## Dipstick (18. Februar 2012)

Weiß eigentlich wer, wo man am Besten die *Lager am Ende der Kettenstrebe* bezieht*?*

Geschweigedenn *welche* das *genau* sind*?* Nadellager -  aber welche Dimension? Suche ergibt "nur" das sie Normlager sind und es etlich viele Spielprobleme damit bereits gab.

Thx, das würd mir emens weiterhelfen 

Und, *hat schon einer seinen SX Rahmen sand-/trockeneisstrahlen lassen?*


----------



## Dipstick (23. Februar 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal angefangen. Leider hat es niemanden interessiert.
> 
> - Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
> - Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )
> ...



Jeppo, es interessiert wirklich niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (23. Februar 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich wer, wo man am Besten die *Lager am Ende der Kettenstrebe* bezieht*?*
> 
> Geschweigedenn *welche* das *genau* sind*?* Nadellager -  aber welche Dimension? Suche ergibt "nur" das sie Normlager sind und es etlich viele Spielprobleme damit bereits gab.
> 
> ...



.. meiner ist eloxiert 

Zu den Lager: AUSBAUEN und Lagerkennzeichnung "finden"  oder eben ausmessen  und anschließend hier posten


----------



## Dipstick (23. Februar 2012)

Peter ... du sagst es: selbst ist der Votec-Fahrer!

Es handelt sich um HK1010 Nadellager (Firma KENT steht noch mit dabei)







Zu bekommen auch bei Conrad um schlappe 1,69

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...edium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro

Da fragt man sich echt, warum das Lager_kit 90 kostet. Haben doch wohl genug verdient mit uns! Naja, ich will nicht meckern 

Bei mir wird es weniger das Lager als die Alu-Hülse (ist doch eine Hülse, oder?) sein

Siehe:






Diese sind beide relativ stark eingelaufen - auf der Antriebsseite hat sie sogar einen deutlich ersichtbaren Grad! Was nur logisch ist, schließlich wirkend hier nicht nur die radialen Kräfte, sondern durch die nicht symetrische Krafteinwirkung beim Trehten auch Kräfte in Axialrichtung   (ich weiß, ist minimal!)

Buchsenmaß ist eben 10mm außendurchmesser und 12mm Länge - wer weiß nun ob das ein Normteil ist?!  Und wo mans bekommt?


----------



## _mike_ (23. Februar 2012)

Bei V.FR sind wohl die selben Lager/Buchsen verbaut::

Sitzsteben: 4x Nadelbüchse HK 1010-B INA, Ø-innen 10mm, Ø-außen 14,0mm, Breite 10mm, 4x Innenring Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm

DCer IBC User Newmi hat sich gehärtete Stahlbuchsten gemacht und hat vieleicht noch welche übrig. Hab mir auch gscheite INA Lager bei ihm bestellt....ich trau denen mehr zu als UBC-Lagern.


----------



## Peter-S (23. Februar 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Peter ... du sagst es: selbst ist der Votec-Fahrer!
> 
> Es handelt sich um HK1010 Nadellager (Firma KENT steht noch mit dabei)
> 
> Zu bekommen auch bei Conrad um schlappe 1,69



... ich würde vielleciht nicht gerade zu solch einem "Modellbau"-lager greifen und ein paar Cent mehr für ein gescheites SKF hinblättern ... 



> Bei mir wird es weniger das Lager als die Alu-Hülse (ist doch eine Hülse, oder?) sein



Vielleicht ist das aber alles ein Thema für die "Huber-Bushings"  ???

Frag doch mal dort nach, denn mit den Maßen kann er Dir alles anfertigen ... 

Zur Not eben nur die Achse ...


----------



## gotoos (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das ganze nennt sich "Horstlinklager" 
Du Huberbushings könnten eine Lösung sein, sind es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
Das Horstlinklager hat eine Innenhülse die du bei den Bushings nicht hast. Dort hast du einen Bolzen.
Aber fragen kostet nix
Das Lagerset ist wirklich teuer gewesen! Du bekommst ALLE Teile im Zubehör, da Industrielager.
Was du NICHT bekommst, sind die Spezialschrauben an der Wippe und den Bolzen des Hauptschwingenlagers. Geht euch der kaputt, Rahmen in die Tonne.
Ich hab noch ein paar dieser Bolzen auf Vorrat. Also, Rahmen nicht in die Tonne sondern mir anbieten.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn das hier so weiter geht, basteln wir demnächst unsere eigenen "Votecs"


----------



## gotoos (23. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Wenn das hier so weiter geht, basteln wir demnächst unsere eigenen "Votecs"



Hallo Philip,
lange nichts von dir gehört. Sind die Aufbügler angekommen?

Ja, das ist eine gute Idee! Wir sollten mal ein Votec nach unseren Vorstellungen basteln. Ich frag gleich mal nach, ob di enoch Rahmenteile haben die wir günstig kaufen können 

Gruß
Oliver

PS. versucht am besten noch einen original Lagerkit mit Schwingenhülse / Bolzen zu bekommen


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2012)

Aufbügler liegen im Briefkasten. Neoprenschoner sollten die Tage bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## Peter-S (23. Februar 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das ganze nennt sich "Horstlinklager"
> Du Huberbushings könnten eine Lösung sein, sind es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
> Das Horstlinklager hat eine Innenhülse die du bei den Bushings nicht hast. Dort hast du einen Bolzen.
> ...



... dann schwing mal die Schieblehre und messe den Bolzen aus.... bevor die ausgehen :/
Was soll der Bolzen bei dir kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (23. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Die Schrauben von Voteg sind leider nicht wirklich hochwertig und sind klassifiziert mit einem sehr geringem Härtegrad. Deshalb habe ich mir 12.9 Stahlschrauben bestellt. Die sind sehr hoch klassifiziert. Zudem sehen sie auch noch optisch besser aus. Neue Dämpferbuchsen, selbst die Huber-Bushings (kann ich trotzdem nur wärmstens empfehlen) werden dir da nicht viel helfen. Ansonsten sind es 22,2 mm Buchsen. Die Bolzen sind M6x50 und M8x55.
> ...



Hi,

ich glaube, die haben die Konstruktion im Wippenbereich geändert. Bei mir ist vorne, im Dämpferauge, eine _DIN 6912 - M8x50 - 8.8_ eingebaut und der Bolzen oberhalb der Wippenhauptlagerung ist mit 2x _ISO 4762 - M6x18 - 8.8_ verschraubt. Von beiden Seiten je eine.
Oder was ist mit deinen M6x50 und M8x55 verschraubt? Habe ich vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden?

Ich werde mir mal eure Erfahrungen zu Herzen nehmen und meine Schrauben so schnell wie möglich durch 12.9er ersetzen.

Sind eigentlich die Anzugsdrehmomente der Hinterbauverschraubungen bekannt? Steht das hier schon irgendwo?


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Februar 2012)

Die Wippe wurde zwischenzeitlich abgeändert ( verstärkt ) und auch die Schraubengröße von 6 auf 8 erhöht.


----------



## gotoos (24. Februar 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... dann schwing mal die Schieblehre und messe den Bolzen aus.... bevor die ausgehen :/
> Was soll der Bolzen bei dir kosten?



Sorry, meine Bolzen sind unverkäuflich

Aussmessen nutzt da leider nichts.
Sie sind innen hohl und haben eine Madenschraube mit der das Lager spielfrei eingestellt wird.
Wenn du dir den Bolzen drehen lassen willst wird es teuer.
Er ist aus Alu und ich habe mal bei einem Werkzeugmacher in meinem Ort angefragt was es kostet ihn aus Titan fräsen zu lassen.
Nachdem der Meister mit Lachen fertig war konnte er keinen wirklichen Preis finden. Er Meinte nur "so 200 bis 300 Euro werden das wohl werden.
Wenn ich 100 Stück abnehme könnte er sie mir auch für 60 bis 80 Euro drehen.
Ich habe da aber eine Idee wer die Dinger für Votec hergestellt haben könnte und frage dort mal nach ob ich richtig lag und was die Teile dort kosten.
Hier im Fred Poste ich gleich mal mit Bild welche Teile des Lagerkit NICHT im Handel zu bekommen sind.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## _mike_ (24. Februar 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> Ich habe da aber eine Idee wer die Dinger für Votec hergestellt haben könnte und frage dort mal nach ob ich richtig lag und was die Teile dort kosten.
> Gruß
> Oliver



Ich hätte dann eine große Bitte an dich: frag auch nach den Bolzen fürs V.FR (unterer Drehpunkt und Hauptschwingenlager).


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde mein SX fahren bis es nicht mehr will und dann ist auch gut. - Soll ja auch noch andere Manufakturen mit hübschen Töchtern geben


----------



## Dipstick (24. Februar 2012)

Oh ja, frag mal, gotoos  

Sagt mal hat IRGENDWER schonmal einen V.SX gebrochen? 

p.s. hat wer schon mal das Ding entlackt? gesandet? trockeneis? oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. Februar 2012)

Noch nicht aber ist geplant....


----------



## gotoos (24. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Noch nicht aber ist geplant....



es zu brechen ?


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2012)

Auch. Immer ans Limit!


----------



## gotoos (24. Februar 2012)

so ich hatte zwar den richtigen Riecher, aber die Firma ZOZ fertigt die Schrauben seit Jahren nicht mehr für Votec.
Sie hatten mal ein Projekt mit Votec, die Schrauben aus Zentalium zu fertigen.
Das ist ein Metall auf das ZOZ das Patent hält.
Der Schwingenbolzen wurde aber NIE von ihnen gefertigt.
Ich muss also weiter recherchieren 

To be continued
Oliver


----------



## akami (24. Februar 2012)

Das Zauberwort ist immer noch "Adamantium"


----------



## gotoos (24. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist immer noch "Adamantium"



damit könntest du dein SX panzern


----------



## Schiltrac (25. Februar 2012)

So ich hätte heute meinen schönen 2011 SX Rahmen fast in die Tonne schmeissen können. Wollte nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rahmen überprüfen, um endlich die Ursache des Knarzens zu finden.

Als ich die unter Dämpferschraube löste, brach nach zwei Umdrehungen der Kopf der Schraube ab :O 
natürlich war die Schraube immer noch so tief im Rahmen dass ich sie mit ner Zange nicht rausdrehen konnte.

Naja hab dann ein 2.5mm loch rein gebohrt und nen Torx reingehämmert. 
Schraube ist jetzt zum Glück draussen....
Die obere Dämpferschraube war auch mehr als krumm :-S

Geh dann mal am Montag gleich ein paar Bolzen besorgen. Hoffentlich finde ich gleich passende, bei denen ich nicht noch lange Gewinde nachschneiden muss und so...

gruss


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2012)

Ich wiederhole mich: Hätte auch noch ein paar 12.9er Schrauben......


----------



## Schiltrac (25. Februar 2012)

ich denke in die Schweiz schicken lohnt sich kaum, oder wohnst du jetzt in Gersau?


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2012)

Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (25. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen zweiten Laufradsatz anzsuchaffen für mein 2010er SX. Den verbauten Crossline würde ich behalten und dauerhaft mit den Minions ausstatten, und für den Bikeparkeinsatz nutzen. Für Touren hätte ich aber gern etwas leichteres, und wenn es geht, weiße Felgen (jaja ich weiß, aber der Style muss stimmen  ). Bisher hatte ich den DT Swiss EX1750 im Kopf, aber der Preis schreckt mich ab. Frage an euch: Habt ihr alternative Vorschläge?


----------



## _mike_ (25. Februar 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich den DT Swiss EX1750 im Kopf, aber der Preis schreckt mich ab. Frage an euch: Habt ihr alternative Vorschläge?



ZTR Flow in weiß mit Hope 2 Naben.


----------



## Erroll (26. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> ZTR Flow in weiß mit Hope 2 Naben.



 Wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen. Alternativ etwas mit Supra 30


----------



## styriabeef (26. Februar 2012)

Habe mir selbigen LRS ebenfalls besorgt.

ZTR Flow in weiÃ
hope pro 2 in eloxalrot
Sapim Race Speichen
Alu Nippel eloxalrot.

 ~450â¬ bei actionsports.de
haarscharf 1,8kg


----------



## Slartibartfass (28. Februar 2012)

Hab mir das mal durchkonfiguriert, das klingt echt fair 

Was mich stutzig macht ist folgender Satz:
*Dieser Laufradsatz wird mit einer Vorderradnabe*
*für 20mm Steckachse und einer Hinterradnabe*
*für normale Schnellspannachse ausgeliefert.*​Heißt das ich kann meine 13mm Steckackse hinten nicht weiter verwenden? Oder habe ich die falsche Nabe (*Hope Pro 2 Evo Disc Custom Laufradsatz für MTB 26 Zoll*) ausgewählt?


----------



## Schiltrac (28. Februar 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hab mir das mal durchkonfiguriert, das klingt echt fair
> 
> Was mich stutzig macht ist folgender Satz:
> *Dieser Laufradsatz wird mit einer Vorderradnabe*
> ...


 

Also den Bildern der Nabe zufolge ist hinten tatsächlich der 9mmQR standard, also Schnellspanner. Passt also nicht ins V.SX!!

Die Nabe muss 12mm x 135mm haben.

Man kann eine Nabe von Steckachse zu Schnellspanner umbauen, nicht aber von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse.

mfg

Edit: ich würde hier etwas zusammenstellen, viel mehr Auswahl: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=752


----------



## Peter-S (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die ZTR Flow mit FunWorks 3Way-Pro Naben und hier wurde dann auf 12mm Steckachse umgebaut (kostete 15 â¬uronen). Schau also einfach nach dem "Wechselkit"
Inzwischen gibt es den Satz mit der 4Way-pro Nabe 

â¢optional umrÃ¼stbar auf folgende Systeme: 

â¦VR: 20mm Steckachse 

â¦VR: 15mm 

â¦VR: Schnellspannachse QR 

â¦VR: 9mm oversized Achse 

â¦HR: Schnellspannachse QR 

*â¦HR: 12mm Steckachse *

â¦HR: 10mm oversized Achse


----------



## Unikum777 (28. Februar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Man kann eine Nabe von Steckachse zu Schnellspanner umbauen, nicht aber von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse.



Klar geht das bei der Hope Pro 2 EVO, habe den gleichen LRS, jetzt halt auch 142/X-12. Der Nabenkörper ist universell einsetzbar, einfach das hier dazu bestellen: KLICK

Mit nem Klemmbock die beiden 9mm-Nubbel abzupfen, die neuen drauf und fertig...


----------



## Schiltrac (28. Februar 2012)

ah sorry, da war ich falsch informiert...

aber lieber gleich ne passende Nabe bestellen, als noch etwas Umbauen zu müssen und evtl. zu beschädigen oder so.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. Februar 2012)

Hab das V.Sx mittlerweile gut bergab geprügelt,geht echt gut 
Waren auch ein paar schicke dicke Hüpfer dabei,0 Probleme 
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt wenn die Parks wieder aufmachen.


----------



## Peter-S (28. Februar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> ah sorry, da war ich falsch informiert...
> 
> aber lieber gleich ne passende Nabe bestellen, als noch etwas Umbauen zu müssen und evtl. zu beschädigen oder so.
> 
> gruss



 Kappe abziehen, neue Kappe drauf ... Du schaffst das


----------



## styriabeef (28. Februar 2012)

Hab den Adapter mitbestellt, und es kam fix-fertig umgebaut


----------



## _mike_ (29. Februar 2012)

vieleicht auch für die V.SXler interessant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9254762#post9254762


----------



## bascopeach (29. Februar 2012)

Jetzt komme ich wieder mit dem ewigen AGB-Thema, aber es lässt mich einfach nicht los. Und zwar habe ich mir heute mal den Monarch Plus RC3 angeschaut und probegefahren (in nem Last 180) http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/monarch-plus-rc3#/path/term-id/49

und hab mir überlegt ob ich den nicht umgekehrt in das SX bekomme, was meint ihr, die Diskussionen zuletzt gingen ja immer um Coil und nicht um Air-AGB-Dämpfer.

N Freund von mir (2Rad-Mechaniker) hat auch gemeint dass ein umgekehrt eingebauter Dämpfer mit AGB evtl. passt, ich denke der Körper vom DHX Air ist zu dick und passt nicht in die untere Aufnahme (stößt an) aber der Monarch macht ja einen recht schlanken Eindruck und die Performance fand ich so spontan ganz cool!



Waver schrieb:


> So, habe eben Bremsflüssigkeit nachgefüllt und die Dämpfer richtig eingestellt und dabei mal am Hinterbau die Lage gecheckt.
> Anscheinend (grobe Messung) verringert sich bei maximalster Einfederung des Hinterbaus der Abstand vom unteren Bolzen des Dämpfers zur Unterkante des Rahmentunnels nur um ca 1 bis 1,5 cm.
> 
> Hier zwei Bilder:


----------



## styriabeef (29. Februar 2012)

Einbauen, Probieren, Berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (29. Februar 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Einbauen, Probieren, Berichten!



Gerne, gerne, wenn ich einen Monarch in 200/57 finde den ich probeweise einbauen kann werd ich das tun, schau mich mal die Tage um, Einbaulänge von dem Dämpfer den ich heute gesehen habe passt nicht...


----------



## µ_d (29. Februar 2012)

die manitou dämpfer haben den agb an der anderen seite. bin auch schon am überlegen..

EDIT: siehe hier


----------



## akami (29. Februar 2012)

µ_d schrieb:


> die manitou dämpfer haben den agb an der anderen seite. bin auch schon am überlegen..
> 
> EDIT: siehe hier




Ist doch saulang, das Ding.


----------



## Slartibartfass (1. März 2012)

Noch ne Frage zum Laufrad: Welche Speichen würded ihr empfehlen? Oder is das recht egal?


----------



## bascopeach (1. März 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ist doch saulang, das Ding.



Seh ich genauso, das haut nicht hin... ich denke es muss echt ein Dämpfer sein der recht schmal baut und den AGB am Körper hat, sodass man ihn verkehrt herum einbauen kann (sofern man eine HS fährt), ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der AGB von dem Manitou nicht den Dämpfertunnel berührt, das macht der ja vermutlich schon im ausgefederten Zustand...


----------



## Erroll (1. März 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zum Laufrad: Welche Speichen würded ihr empfehlen? Oder is das recht egal?



Ich fahre die Sapim D-Light seit 3 Jahren und habe damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Schiltrac (1. März 2012)

Ich denke das mit AGB am Körper geht nicht (Monarch)

Denn wenn man ihn verkehrt herum einbaut kommt der Dämpferkörper mit dem Trettlagergehäuse ziemlich sicher in Kontakt. Es ist ja schon mit der Kolbenstange des RP23 sehr knapp...


----------



## bascopeach (1. März 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ich denke das mit AGB am Körper geht nicht (Monarch)
> 
> Denn wenn man ihn verkehrt herum einbaut kommt der Dämpferkörper mit dem Trettlagergehäuse ziemlich sicher in Kontakt. Es ist ja schon mit der Kolbenstange des RP23 sehr knapp...



Mist! Ich wollte gerade fragen was ich denn beim V.SX Größe L, Fahrergewicht 83-87 Kg für nen Monarch bestellen müsste?

Tune High, Mid oder Low und High Volume oder nicht... bin da überfordert, aber wenn du meinst dass es nicht hinhaut...


----------



## Schiltrac (1. März 2012)

also das ist auch nur meine Meinung....

Aber beim oberem Bild sieht man ja, dass das "K" von Kashima an der Kolbenstange schon sehr nahe am Rahmen ist, ich denke da sind nur so 3mm Luft.

Wie siehts mit Vivid Air aus? Der AGB ist dort ja nicht so extrem gross. 

gruss

Edit: um den Tune herauszufinden: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/tune_monarch_plus.png


----------



## gotboost (1. März 2012)

Falls wer nen Monarch rt3 Brauch, bitte melden. Zustand als neu zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (1. März 2012)

So ich bin immernoch bei den Laufrädern  Den DT Swiss Ex1750 gibts mit 12*150er Hinterachse. Das ist doch falsch, oder? Ich habe 12*135 im Kopf. Weiß jemand ob man das umrüsten kann?

edit: SORRY, das Laufrad hat 12*142... Frage bleibt bestehn


----------



## bascopeach (2. März 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Vivid Air aus? Der AGB ist dort ja nicht so extrem gross.



Der kann unmöglich passen, außer ich übersehe da was grandios... da ist der AGB ja an der falschen Seite, Dämpferkörper und AGB berühren sich ja fast...



Schiltrac schrieb:


> Edit: um den Tune herauszufinden: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/tune_monarch_plus.png



Vielen Dank! die Tabelle hab ich auch schonmal gesehen, nur kann ich mit den Sachen nicht wirklich was anfangen, ok, Shock Travel sind 165mm bzw. 57mm aber was ist Wheel Travel, und brauche ich High Volume oder normale Luftkammer? Sorry Noob am Werk!


----------



## styriabeef (2. März 2012)

Also Shock Travel ist der Dämpferhub= Strecke um die sich der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferanlenkpunkten verkürzt.
Wheel Travel ist der Federweg=genaugenommen die Strecke die die Hinterradachse zurücklegt
Mit der Suchfunktion findest du sicher eine genauere Erklärung


----------



## bascopeach (2. März 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Also Shock Travel ist der Dämpferhub= Strecke um die sich der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferanlenkpunkten verkürzt.
> Wheel Travel ist der Federweg=genaugenommen die Strecke die die Hinterradachse zurücklegt
> Mit der Suchfunktion findest du sicher eine genauere Erklärung



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Also die Leverage Ratio ergibt bei 57mm Hub des Dämpfers und 165mm Federweg 2,89

Das ist in allen drei Kategorien eher bei H=High Level Ratio (nehme mal an das ein Enduro auch eher im High Level ist und ein AllMountain im Low-Mid Sektor, kombiniere ich da richtig?)

Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich was zu dem Unterschied von High Volume und Standard Volume gefunden, worauf bezieht sich denn das?


----------



## styriabeef (3. März 2012)

Grundsätzliches:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555926&highlight=d%E4mpfer+tunes

Die Tunes haben nix mit der Bikekategorie, sondern nur mit der Federungskinematik zu tun. Niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis - "weicherer" Tune

Große Luftvolumen haben Vorteile bei der Federwegsausnutzung und Ansprechverhalten (man kann mit niedrigerem Luftdruck fahren). Allerdings auch nicht in jedem Fall, dh. in jedem Rahmen bzw. ist es bei schweren/leichten Fahrern unterschiedlich.

Ich fahre einen Fox RP23 mit Standard Volumen und M-Tune und Boostvalve(eine Art Durchschlagschutz) bei 75kg Nacktgewicht. Wenn ich mit optimalem Sag fahre, schlägt der Dämpfer bei Drops manchmal durch. Wenn ich den Druck erhöhe spricht er nicht mehr so gut an. Da könnte eventuell ein strafferer Tune helfen.

Allerdings arbeitet er auch bei 99% der Fahrzeit optimal.

Kauf dir einen H oder M Tune, falls er wirklich nicht passt kannst du den Dämpfer auch bei Spezialisten anpassen lassen. (toxoholics in deutschland oder andere)


----------



## Gala (3. März 2012)

Hallo VSX ler,

im neuen Freeride, 10 von 10 punkten.

Das Votec fährt seinem Mix aus Fahrkomfort und super Handling
in die Spitze des Testfeldes.

Yeah


----------



## styriabeef (4. März 2012)

Welchen Sram Umwerfer brauch ich denn beim Votec wenn ich 
"2fach 24/36 9-fach" fahren will? 

High/LowS1/LowS3-Direct Mount?
Kann es sein dass es direct-mount-2fach-9fach gar nicht mehr gibt?
Kann ich den 10fach Werfer ohne weiteres für 9-fach verwenden?
Kenn mich nicht mehr aus und find auch im Netz nix.


----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2012)

kann dir was zum 10 fach umwerfer in verbindung mit 9 fach Antrieb sagen:

hab im YT Wicked Thread gelesen, dass bei den Bikes ein 10 fach Umfwerfer verbaut wurde, es aber 9 speed ist. Die Wickedfahrer kriegen jetzt den Umwerfer nicht perfekt eingestellt, d.h. die Kette schleifft immer ein wenig bei schräg laufender Kette. Grund: 10 fach Kette schmaler als 9 fach Kette. Somit ist auch der 10 fach Umwerfer schmaler gebaut.


----------



## styriabeef (4. März 2012)

so etwas hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (4. März 2012)

man sollte aber 10 fach ketten auf 9 fach fahren können da das innenmaß gleich ist und nur das aussenmaß bei den 10 fach ketten kleiner...


----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2012)

Also das SX hat ne DM aufnahme an der Kettenstrebe, weiss aber nicht genau ob high oder low....

auf CRC gibt es noch 9sp Umwerfer. Hab mal einen mit DM rausgesucht, weiss aber nicht ob es high oder low ist: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20685
mfg


----------



## Slartibartfass (4. März 2012)

Ich hab meinen Umwerfer einfach über die Einstellschrauben zugedreht und sonst nix verändert, als ich auf Zweifach umgebaut hab. Keine Probleme.... Schaltgriff hab ich auch behalten


----------



## DigitalEclipse (4. März 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Umwerfer einfach über die Einstellschrauben zugedreht und sonst nix verändert, als ich auf Zweifach umgebaut hab. Keine Probleme.... Schaltgriff hab ich auch behalten



Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht, funktioniert super. Habe aber vorher einen 2-Fach Umwerfer probiert. Ich hatte einen Sram X.9 2-Fach Umwerfer für max. 39 Zähne, Aufnahme ist S3 und den dazu passenden 2-Fach Trigger.
Aber es hat nicht funktioniert. Der Käfig des 39er 2-Fach Umwerfers sitzt tiefer als der Käfig des 3-Fach Umwerfers. Das am tiefsten liegende Blech kollidiert mit der Kettenstrebe und läßt sich nicht schalten. Selbst der Käfig des 3-Fach Umwerfers berührt ganz leicht die Kettenstrebe, aber die Funktion wird nicht beeinträchtigt.
Vielleicht funktioniert der für max 42 Zähne, weil der einen höher sitzenden Käfig haben dürfte. Der SLX 2-Fach Umwerfer geht glaube ich bis max. 40 Zähne, und der MUSS ja funtionieren, weil der ja mit dem Saint Antrieb von Votec verbaut wird.

Was haben denn die anderen SX Fahrer so für Antriebe, hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? (Gibts da vielleicht nen Thread dazu?)

Ich hab halt der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein X.9 Schaltwerk mit Mid-Cage verbaut, aber ich denke, das man sich das Geld wohl auch sparen kann.


----------



## styriabeef (5. März 2012)

danke einmal für die mehr oder weniger brauchbaren Antworten 

@müh: das brauch ich ja nicht, ich hab einen 9fach Antrieb und will den behalten. Das Problem ist ja das 9fach ketten (aussen) breiter sind. Angeblich gibt es da Probleme mit 10fach werfern.

@schiltrac: lt. deiner Aussage funzt dieser hier also!?:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27237_X-9-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-3-fach-.html 

Einen SLX-Werfer mit Sram-Shifter bedienen geht nicht - oder?

@Antrieb:
Ich fahr X9 9-fach mit 11-32er Kasette und Hammerschmidt-Kurbel mit 24er Kettenblatt


----------



## Drop-EX (5. März 2012)

doch! nur schaltwerk und shifter müssen vom selben hersteller sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (5. März 2012)

@styriabeef: der ist auch 10sp.... aber direct mount sollte passen. 

weiss nur nicht ob das SX den S1 oder S3 Standard hat.


Sonst könntest du einen E-Typ umwerfer verbauen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20686 

Aber das wird dann mit einer Kefü blöd...



mfg


----------



## DigitalEclipse (5. März 2012)

Aufnahme ist S3.


----------



## Waver (6. März 2012)

Kurzer Tip für alle V.SXer, die wegen defektem Schaltauge und z.Zt. fehlendem Ersatzteilservice lahmgelegt sind:

Schaltaugen für Votec gibt's auch hier:

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.php?stoken=3AE0F217&force_sid=&lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=votec&searchcnid=

Neuere V.SX benötigen den Typ E.


----------



## marsepolani (7. März 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Kurzer Tip für alle V.SXer, die wegen defektem Schaltauge und z.Zt. fehlendem Ersatzteilservice lahmgelegt sind:
> 
> Schaltaugen für Votec gibt's auch hier:
> 
> ...



Hi, sehr guter Tip


----------



## cruisermike (8. März 2012)

ist der dämpfer nicht sehr schwer zu erreichen für reinigung, wartung etc?


----------



## cruisermike (8. März 2012)

@Gala kannst du mir sagen wo man das bike mit der ausrüstung aus der freeride findet, würd ich schon mal gern wissen, direkt beim hersteller gibts das nämlich net


----------



## Atti86 (9. März 2012)

Bin ich blind oder ist es noch nicht möglich bei Votec ein Bike zu konfigurieren/bestellen?


----------



## Erroll (9. März 2012)

So wie es aussieht ist der Konfigurator derzeit nicht im Betrieb.


----------



## Fabian93 (12. März 2012)

Erster richtiger Kritikpunkt meinerseits, beim härteren Einsatz lockern sich die Schrauben der Lager,besonders der Lager die sozusagen über dem Innenlager liegen.
Musste ich gestern auf den filthy Trails zweimal wieder festziehen.An den Dämpferschrauben wird bei Votec wohl sowieso gespart, selbst beim V.Fr vom Kumpel waren die nach sehr kurzer Zeit krumm und schief.


----------



## styriabeef (12. März 2012)

@fabian:
Schraubensicherung drauf und dein erstes problem ist gelöst. Die Schrauben bei den Dämpferaufnahmen sind unterdimensioniert, dass hat Votec vermurkst.
Frag mal akami, der hat sich einige Schrauben in höhere Stahlqualität organisiert und verkauft die auch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (12. März 2012)

@Dipstick:
es war mir wiedermal ein Volksfest.
Roadgapfoto is leider nix geworden, dafür das vom "schwulen bikedate" 
Habs unter meinen Fotos hochgeladen.


----------



## Dipstick (12. März 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @Dipstick:
> es war mir wiedermal ein Volksfest.
> Roadgapfoto is leider nix geworden, dafür das vom "schwulen bikedate"
> Habs unter meinen Fotos hochgeladen.



Jeppo, es war aber eher ein AIRTIME bikedate ... die 5m Gap kommt nächstes Mal ... ich zitiere "geht eh nur grad aus"


----------



## Fabian93 (12. März 2012)

> Schraubensicherung drauf und dein erstes problem ist gelöst. Die  Schrauben bei den Dämpferaufnahmen sind unterdimensioniert, dass hat  Votec vermurkst.
> Frag mal akami, der hat sich einige Schrauben in höhere Stahlqualität organisiert und verkauft die auch weiter.



Hab schon 12.9er Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme, die originalen waren nach einer Woche hin.
Ich erwarte einfach bei einem Rahmen, dass Werksmäßig Schraubensicherung drauf ist und ich nicht nacharbeiten muss.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Lager halten, mein altes Big Hit hat noch die ersten Lager und die laufen noch butterweich. Wurd nicht geschont sondern richtig viel gefahren.


----------



## bascopeach (12. März 2012)

ich versuch das jetzt ma mit dem monarch sobald mein mechaniker zeit hat (ich trau mir den aus- und einbau nicht zu, steinigt mich)

Und würde gerne die Huber-Bushings nehmen, was muss ich denn für mein SX kaufen?

THX!

(P.S.: Wer den SX Test in der Freeride noch nicht gelesen hat, ich kann euch das gerne scannen...)


----------



## styriabeef (12. März 2012)

@dipstick:
jaja im schön reden bin ich Meister - wenns ans machen geht sch... i mi an

Bzgl. Fahrwerksabstimmung hab da noch einmal drüber nachgedacht:

Meine 55psi/3,8bar in der Gabel kommen mir doch wenig vor, im Vergleich zum Standardsetup (62/4,3), allerdings deine 72,5/5 auch ziemlich viel, wobei du noch um 5 kg leichter bist.
Beim Bremsen taucht sie mir schon ordentlich weg.
Aber mit dem Ansprechverhalten bin ich jetzt erstmals zufrieden. Ich werd jetztmal schrittweise die LSC zudrehen und schauen ob ich da einen brauchbaren Kompromiss finde. Sonst wieder mehr Luftdruck wobei ich def. nicht über meine alte Einstellung (65/4,5) gehen werde
, das halten meine Arme nicht aus 
Faszinierend finde ich, dass ich trotz des geringen Luftdrucks nicht durchschlage und das bei nur +3klicks HSC.
Also von der Endprogression scheint die Gabel gut zu sein. Und vom Sag her müsste ich auch eher weniger Druck fahren.
Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die Tasache dass sich die Compression Einstelung auf der Gabelunterseite befindet und der Rebound oben wobei du letzteres genau einmal einstellst und dann vergisst. Da sind sie erst 2012 schlau gewesen.

Zu deiner Dämpferproblematik, schau dir mal den Thread an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513654


----------



## Peter-S (13. März 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Und würde gerne die Huber-Bushings nehmen, was muss ich denn für mein SX kaufen?
> 
> THX!



Buchsenset 
1x 22,2 x 8 
1x 22,2 x 6


----------



## Peter-S (13. März 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Jeppo, es interessiert wirklich niemand



Ich habe den Lagersatz jetzt bekommen und messe mal die Teile diese Tage aus


----------



## Wolski (13. März 2012)

Hi.

Bei meinem V.XM ist ebenfalls der Schraubenkopf der unteren Dämpferschraube abgebrochen. Handelt es sich bei den Dämpferschrauben des V.XM um die gleichen Schrauben wie beim V.SX?

Bei Votec kann mir zur Zeit leider keiner helfen.

Wo bekomme ich diese Schrauben?
Wie bekomme die Schraube ohne Kopf am besten raus?

Danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## _mike_ (13. März 2012)

@Wolski: Bohr mit einem Hartmetallbohrer ein Stück weit ein Loch in die Schraube und schlag nen Inbus/Torx rein - so solltest du sie rausdrehen können.

@ALL: 
- Sind euere abgebrochenen Schraubenköpfe 5m oder 8mm hoch, also niedriger Kopf oder Standard?
- Aus welchem Material sind die Schrauben? Edelstahl a2/70 oder Stahl 8.8

Hintergrund: auch beim V.FR gibt es verbogene Schrauben, aber nicht bei allen. Ich fahr seit 2 jahren mit 8.8er Schrauben, und da is nix krum....
Beim V.FR sind allerdings oben und unten M8 Schrauben verbaut, beim V.SX wohl M6 oben / M8 unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (13. März 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> beim V.SX wohl M6 oben / M8 unten.



umgekehrt


----------



## Fabian93 (13. März 2012)

Hab einfach 12.9er Schrauben genommen, stammen von einem Bekannten.
Da brauch ich mir keine Sogrn wegen der Stabilität zu machen, ab und zu einfetten und die Schraube rostet auch nicht.


----------



## bascopeach (14. März 2012)

peter-s schrieb:


> buchsenset
> 1x 22,2 x 8
> 1x 22,2 x 6



thx!!


----------



## bascopeach (14. März 2012)

Ich hab heute am Möhringer Bahnhof (Stuttgart) ein rot/weiß/schwarzes V.SX / SR /FR (weiße SingleCrown, Full Face, glaub schwarz/rot) vorbei riden gesehen (ging sehr schnell weil ich in der U-Bahn saß) und wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst von wem ich spreche...

Ich bin neu in Möhringen (von Reutlingen nach Stuttgart gezogen) und brauch mal n paar Tipps zum fahren gehen, hier soll es ja von Trails nur so wimmeln!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. März 2012)

also mit nem rot schwarzen v.sr kenn ich jemanden in der Gegend  und wg. Trails schau doch mal ins Lokalforum für Stuttgart bzw. frag dort. oder schreib mich mal an


----------



## Erroll (15. März 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wer den SX Test in der Freeride noch nicht gelesen hat, ich kann euch das gerne scannen...)



Ich hätte daran Interesse. Wäre nett, wenn du das hier einstellen könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (15. März 2012)

Betreff: 12.9er Schrauben Votec SX ggf. andere Modelle


Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage gehen Samstag an alle Schrauben raus, die sich bis jetzt bei mir gemeldet haben.
Wer jetzt noch einsteigen will, hat bis Freitag Abend Zeit, wenn die Schrauben am Samstag rausgehen sollen.
Ansonsten wird erstmal wieder gesammelt.

Schickt mir bitte bei Bestellung direkt eure Adresse mit. Die Ein Satz Schrauben inklusive Versand kostet  5.00,-

An die, die schon länger warten: Ich muss mich noch einmal entschuldigen, irgendwie läuft bei mir momentan recht 
viel durcheinander. Bitte schickt auch ihr mir noch mal eure Adresse, damit ich Samstag niemanden vergesse.

An die, die einen Votec-Strebenschutz bestellt haben: Die Bestellung ist raus allerdings hat die Druckerei momentan 
Probleme. Die Strebenschoner werden bald erwartet.


Bei Fragen einfach melden,

MFG,

Philip


----------



## Chris_360 (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wollte jetzt mal mein VSX nach 3 Jahren komplett zerlegen. Woher bekomme ich die Anzugsmomente aller Schrauben am Rahmen?


----------



## gotoos (18. März 2012)

akami schrieb:


> An die, die schon länger warten: Ich muss mich noch einmal entschuldigen, irgendwie läuft bei mir momentan recht
> viel durcheinander. Bitte schickt auch ihr mir noch mal eure Adresse, damit ich Samstag niemanden vergesse.
> 
> An die, die einen Votec-Strebenschutz bestellt haben: Die Bestellung ist raus allerdings hat die Druckerei momentan
> Probleme. Die Strebenschoner werden bald erwartet.



Hallo Philip.
hab heute erst deinen Eintrag gelesen 
Samstag ist vorbei, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, du hattest meine Adresse noch.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Peter-S (18. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt mal mein VSX nach 3 Jahren komplett zerlegen. Woher bekomme ich die Anzugsmomente aller Schrauben am Rahmen?



	Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
	Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
	Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung
	Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen siehe Beschreibung, Fett, keine Schraubensicherung
	Dämpferschraube Wippe 10-12 Nm, Fett
	Dämpferschraube Yoke 8-10 Nm, Fett
	Lager Kettenstrebe 2 Nm
	Lager Sitzstrebe 2 Nm
	Hauptlager Hinterbau 8 Nm

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben


----------



## Chris_360 (18. März 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Waver (18. März 2012)

Ich war mal so frei und habe die technikbezogenen Postings zum V.SX (Anzugsmomente, Schrauben & Buchsenmasse etc.) aus den diversen Posts rausgezogen, damit man mal 'ne komprimierte Ãbersicht erhÃ¤lt:
Den Verweis auf den jeweiligen Poster habe ich der Ãbersicht halber weggelassen, wer drauf besteht, soll's bitte selbst ergÃ¤nzen, ebenso natÃ¼rlich, wenn was nicht stimmt.





> *Anzugsmomente in Nm:*





> Ich wollte jetzt mal mein VSX nach 3 Jahren komplett zerlegen. Woher bekomme ich die Anzugsmomente aller Schrauben am Rahmen?
> 
> â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
> â¢ Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
> ...


 
Anm:
Der oben beschriebene Bolzen des Hauptschwingenlagers sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
Da hat der Werkzeugmacher sich wohl einen Scherz erlaubt.
Aus Werkzeugstahl gedreht mit Innenbohrung (kann man auch weglassen, dann ist es halt ein paar Gramm schwerer) und Gewindebohrung fÃ¼r die Konterschraube sollte das jeder Metallbetrieb, der Ã¼ber eine Drehbank verfÃ¼gt, locker im bezahlbaren Rahmen hinbekommen. Also keine Panik.


----------



## Peter-S (19. März 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe die technikbezogenen Postings zum V.SX (Anzugsmomente, Schrauben & Buchsenmasse etc.) aus den diversen Posts rausgezogen, damit man mal 'ne komprimierte Übersicht erhält:
> Den Verweis auf den jeweiligen Poster habe ich der Übersicht halber weggelassen, wer drauf besteht, soll's bitte selbst ergänzen, ebenso natürlich, wenn was nicht stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



 TOP!!


----------



## styriabeef (19. März 2012)

Stell mich grad blöd an:

Wie demontiere ich die Lager an der Dämpferwippe? (Verbindung Wippe-Hauptrahmen)
Knarzt bei mir grauslig!

Die kleinen Schrauben greifen ja beide in ein und denselben beweglichen Teil.
Hab mich aber nicht getraut diesen silbernen Teil auszuklopfen.


----------



## Dipstick (19. März 2012)

Hab grad mit Styrianbeef telefoniert - Prob gesolved!

*Bitte misst jemand nochmal die Obere Dämpferschraube* - meine verbaute war eine M8x45 (nicht M8x50)! Fahre jetzt auch eine M8x50 - akamit schrieb sogar im Post 2668 dass es eine M8x55 ist. 

Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber ... sollte schon das richtige Maß rein! 

@Waver: super


----------



## _mike_ (19. März 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Hab grad mit Styrianbeef telefoniert - Prob gesolved!



Lässt du uns an deiner Weisheit teilhaben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (19. März 2012)

Na, es ist realtiv einfach (keine Reihenfolge):

1. Schraube Dämpfer zu Wippe lösen

2. Schrauben Wippe zu Sitzstrebe lösen

3. Schrauben Wippe zu Rahmen lösen

4. Schraube Wippe re zu Wippe li lösen

Jetzt kann man beide Wippenhälften abnehmen 

Edit: Zur Demontage der Lager an der Wippe. Die Lager müssen ausgeschlagen werden - schaut dass die Lager ganz bleiben, sonst wirds a Heidn-arbeit die äußere Lagerschale aus der Wippe "zu pulen". Beim einschlagen (pressen wäre besser) auch aufpassen dass man am äußeren Ring ansetzt (Nuss vom Ratschensatz eignet sich) - das ganze ist kein Hexenwerk, aber nichts für schwache Nerven wenn ihr euer Bike liebt und ein paar mal ordentlich den Hammer schwingt! Korregiert mich wenn ihr was "besser" wisst - Heil Forum! (Wehe ein verklemmter Schw*nz fängt an mit "das ist aber nicht in Ordnung" - bei uns in Österreich ist die Welt eben noch "heil" und keiner verstehts falsch! ... genau dich mein ich, du Troll!)


----------



## pixelquantec (19. März 2012)

Meine Innenringe sahen nach rund 5500km so aus:







Dafür, das die Lager nen Euro kosten kann man die sicher schon eher austauschen.


----------



## bascopeach (21. März 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich hätte daran Interesse. Wäre nett, wenn du das hier einstellen könntest.



Sorry hat ne Weile gedauert, der Scanner war nach dem Umzug noch nicht angeschlossen...


----------



## Peter-S (21. März 2012)

Wer Interesse hat: RS Monarch RT3 HV MM inkl. Buchsen fürs V.SX


----------



## gotoos (22. März 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Meine Innenringe sahen nach rund 5500km so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal, welche Lager sollen das sein?
Ich hab mein SX schon diverse male komplett zerlegt, keine sMeiner Lager sieht auch nur annähernd so aus.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mal eine Frage an die Hammerschmidt-Fahrer hier im Fred.
Ich überlege mir auch eine HS AM ans Biek zu machen.
Frag mich aber, wo wird die festgemacht.
Die von HS geforderte ISCG Halterung fehlt an dem SX.
Es gibt nur die Halterung für die Kettenführung, die kann es aber doch wohl nicht sein.
Ist einer von euch bitte so nett und stellt ein paar Fotos ein, wie er seine HS festgespaxt hat?
Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## marsepolani (22. März 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal eine Frage an die Hammerschmidt-Fahrer hier im Fred.
> Ich überlege mir auch eine HS AM ans Biek zu machen.
> Frag mich aber, wo wird die festgemacht.
> ...



Du brauchst eine ISCG Halterung ohne die geht es nicht.

Gruß

marsepolani


----------



## gotoos (22. März 2012)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine ISCG Halterung ohne die geht es nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> marsepolani



danke für deine schnele Antwort.
Das SX gibt es aber nict mit ISCG Halterung!
Wie haben also die HS Fahrer Ihre HS fest bekommen?
Spucke, Pattex, Silikon, Sekundenkleber 
Spass bei Seite, oder reicht eines der Teile hier?
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/index.php?cat=c244_Kettenfuehrungen-Zubehoer.html
Und wenn, welches?
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## marsepolani (22. März 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> danke für deine schnele Antwort.
> Das SX gibt es aber nict mit ISCG Halterung!
> Wie haben also die HS Fahrer Ihre HS fest bekommen?
> Spucke, Pattex, Silikon, Sekundenkleber
> ...



Muss dich leider enttäuschen. Klemmen geht zwar für eine Kettenführung , aber nicht für  einen Antrieb. Die Hammerschmidt muss Bombenfest angebracht werden und dies bekommst du mit klemmen nicht hin. 

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (22. März 2012)

gotoos schrieb:


> sag mal, welche Lager sollen das sein?
> Ich hab mein SX schon diverse male komplett zerlegt, keine sMeiner Lager sieht auch nur annähernd so aus.
> Gruß
> Oliver


 
Das ist das Lager der Wippe. Quasi der Drehpunkt der Wippe am Hauptrahmen. Dumm ist nur, das das Lager sich nicht drehen kann, wofür es eigentlich gebaut ist, sondern nur max. eine viertel Drehung macht....immer auf der gleichen Stelle. Ist beim MR, XM und SX gleich. Bei mir sahen die so nach 5500km aus. Davon maximal 10% Straße, der Rest nur MTB-typische Wege und Trails, 3x AlpX......


----------



## bascopeach (22. März 2012)

Also ich habn SX mit HS AM und auf der Page steht auch dass es ne ISCG Aufnahme hat, das war für mich beim Kauf sehr wichtig, deshalb bin ich mir da auch sehr sicher!


----------



## gotoos (22. März 2012)

im Fred 2120 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8724791
ist definitiv KEIN ISCG zu sehen.
Wenn ich mir meinen Rahmen ansehe, kann ich auch keinen finden.
Vielleicht kann ich den noch irgendwo ausklappen 
Die beiden Haltepunkte des Umwerfers würde ich nicht als ISCG bezeichnen. Es gibt aber definitiv SX ab Werk mit HS.
Also, wer kann ein Bild seiner HS mit der Halterung am Rahmen mal posten?
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Waver (22. März 2012)

Mein 2011er mit HS hat eine ISCG Halterung, zumindest soweit ich das bei montierter HS sehen kann.
Der einsehbare Teil der HS-Halterung am Rahmen sieht aus wie hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6968715&postcount=41


----------



## µ_d (22. März 2012)

die ISCG halterung ist ein angeschraubtes zusatz teil. ähnlich wie ein schaltauge. man muss das z.B. abbauen wenn man das hauptschwingenlager aufmacht.


----------



## Waver (22. März 2012)

Sicher ?
Bei mir sieht das eher fest am Rahmen angeschweisst aus (die Aufnahme für die vordere Befestigungsschraube der HS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (23. März 2012)

µ_d schrieb:


> die ISCG halterung ist ein angeschraubtes zusatz teil. ähnlich wie ein schaltauge. man muss das z.B. abbauen wenn man das hauptschwingenlager aufmacht.



Die ISCG Halterung ist angeschweisst.
Siehe Foto von Waver
Gruß marsepolani


----------



## DigitalEclipse (23. März 2012)

Die ISCG Halterung ist nicht direkt angeschweißt.









Das hellgraue ist eine Art Zwischenplatte. Die ist angeschraubt und muß demontiert werden wenn man, wie µ_d  schon sagte, an das Hauptschwingenlager ran muß.

Beim montieren einer Kettenführung beispielsweise, werden die beiden unteren Schrauben durch die Platte gesteckt und im Rahmen verschraubt. Die obere Schraube muß kürzer sein und wird in der Platte verschraubt.

Ob ISCG Aufnahmen allerdings generell so ausgeführt werden, weis ich nicht.


----------



## gotoos (23. März 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Die ISCG Halterung ist nicht direkt angeschweißt.


Danke für die Bilder,
das sieht bei mir genauso aus.
Das graue Ding ist die Halterung für eine Kettenführung aber KEINE ISCG Aufnahme.
Ich hab gerade mal die Kurbel abgeschraubt und die Halteplatte der HS dran gehalten. Das passt hinten und vorne nicht
Ich vermute fast, das Votec nur für die HS Bikes direkt ab Werk eine Halterung angebracht hat.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gotoos (23. März 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich mal alles auseinander geschraubt und ihr werdet es kaum glauben
Das Sx hat den ISCG Standard, allerdings nur mit der Aluaufnahme für den Kettenschutz.
also so, wie zuvor auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.
Das Teil wird an den Rahmen geschraubt und daran dann die HS.
Also, alles im grünen Bereich.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## DigitalEclipse (23. März 2012)

Na da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen.

Schönes WE, Prost!


----------



## marsepolani (24. März 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Die ISCG Halterung ist nicht direkt angeschweißt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man so machen, aber ist nicht kompatibel mit einer Hammerschmidt!

Gruß
marsepolani


----------



## Peter-S (24. März 2012)

> Anm:
> Der oben beschriebene Bolzen des Hauptschwingenlagers sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
> Da hat der Werkzeugmacher sich wohl einen Scherz erlaubt.
> Aus Werkzeugstahl gedreht mit Innenbohrung (kann man auch weglassen, dann ist es halt ein paar Gramm schwerer) und Gewindebohrung für die Konterschraube sollte das jeder Metallbetrieb, der über eine Drehbank verfügt, locker im bezahlbaren Rahmen hinbekommen. Also keine Panik. )



Ist mir gerade wieder in die Hände gefallen: JM Jäger Motorsport - 1. Alu- und Titanschrauben und 2. fertigt er auch "Sonderteile" an. Hier ist man sicher gut aufgehoben mit einer Anfrage zu einer "Kleinserie" ...
Ich bin leider noch nicht zum Ausmessen der Achsschraube gekommen . Ich liefere es nach ...


----------



## gotoos (24. März 2012)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Das kann man so machen, aber ist nicht kompatibel mit einer Hammerschmidt!
> 
> Gruß
> marsepolani



Doch hält super.
Ist tatsächlich eine ISCG 03 und hält Bombe.
Hab sie heute verbaut und direkt nmal getestet.
Funzt super
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Waver (24. März 2012)

Dann gibt es anscheinend verschiedene Rahmenvarianten. Mein 2011er V.SX-Rahmen vom Dez. '11 hat definitiv eine angeschweisste Aufnahme. Ich kann an der vorderen Schraubverbindung der HS deutlich die Schweissnaht der Schraubaufname sehen.


----------



## gotoos (24. März 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Ich kann an der vorderen Schraubverbindung der HS deutlich die Schweissnaht der Schraubaufnahme sehen.



Das stimmt, du kannst 2 Nähte sehen, und zwar die beiden unteren.
Diese beiden Haltepunkte sind verschweißt. Die HS sitzt aber oben nur an einem Adapter.
Ist aber auch nicht schlimm.
Der Adapter wird mit einer Schraube fixiert und dann mit den beiden unteren Schrauben der HS verschraubt. Wird also von 3 Schrauben gehalten.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toblerone80 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen... ich Ich habe ein Votec vsx mit FOX RP23 Dämpfer, Jahrgang 2009. Sobald ich meinen Sattel anhob und auch beim Fahren hat es schon immer geklappert an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Hat mich allerdings nie gestört bis ich jetzt den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe um zu überholen. Ich musste nun feststellen, dass die Schraube total verbogen ist. Meiner Meinung nach wurde die falsche Schraube montiert. Bei der Suche in Foren habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass für DT Dämpfer andere Schrauben am vsx verbaut wurden. Vielleicht liegt hier der Fehler an meinem Bike. Kann jemand die Schraube spezifizieren, damit ich mir Ersatz besorgen kann. Leider kann ich die verbogene Schraube nicht wieder verbauen und deshalb bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht fahren gehen. 

Bei Votec habe ich auch angefragt, aber ich glaube die werden nicht antworten in nächster Zeit, Übernahme, keine Service Hotline etc.


----------



## visualex (26. März 2012)

toblerone80 schrieb:


> Hallo Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen... ich Ich habe ein Votec vsx mit FOX RP23 Dämpfer, Jahrgang 2009. Sobald ich meinen Sattel anhob und auch beim Fahren hat es schon immer geklappert an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Hat mich allerdings nie gestört bis ich jetzt den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe um zu überholen. Ich musste nun feststellen, dass die Schraube total verbogen ist. Meiner Meinung nach wurde die falsche Schraube montiert. Bei der Suche in Foren habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass für DT Dämpfer andere Schrauben am vsx verbaut wurden. Vielleicht liegt hier der Fehler an meinem Bike. Kann jemand die Schraube spezifizieren, damit ich mir Ersatz besorgen kann. Leider kann ich die verbogene Schraube nicht wieder verbauen und deshalb bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht fahren gehen.
> 
> Bei Votec habe ich auch angefragt, aber ich glaube die werden nicht antworten in nächster Zeit, Übernahme, keine Service Hotline etc.



Die verbogenen Schrauben haben viele. Ich hab schon das zweite mal Neue drin. Original waren bei mir (DT Swiss) A2-70 Edelstahlschrauben verbaut. Diese hab ich jetzt gegen A4-80 Edelstahlschrauben getausch. Die sind zwar eigentlich nur "mittelfest", aber das stabilste im rostfreien Edelstahlbereich. Alternativ kannst du auch eine Stahlschraube in 12.9 kaufen. Die ist zwar stabiler, aber rostanfällig.

Meine hab ich hier gekauft:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SDU-Zylinderschrauben-Innensechskant-D912-M6x55-A4-Edelstahl/dp/B0044R8QOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332786909&sr=8-1"]amazon.de[/ame]

Die Stahlalternative wäre z.B. die hier: landefeld.de

Gruss
Alex


----------



## _mike_ (26. März 2012)

Im V.FR Thread hab ich günstge Quellen für alle Schraubentypen gepostet.
Ihr solltet dabei auf die richtige Länge des Schaftes achten und die Schraube evtl. zu lange kaufen und dann passend abschneiden.


----------



## Peter-S (27. März 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Im V.FR Thread hab ich günstge Quellen für alle Schraubentypen gepostet.
> Ihr solltet dabei auf die richtige Länge des Schaftes achten und die Schraube evtl. zu lange kaufen und dann passend abschneiden.



.. hier der Link  bevor jeder wie wild sucht ...


----------



## Waver (28. März 2012)

Bitte checkt doch mal bei Euren Rahmen (speziell 2011er Modelle) die auf dem Bild markierte Oberrohrsektion bzgl. des Rahmenprofiles an der Unterseite.







Ich bin mir unsicher, ob da durch häufiges Anfassen (Heben und Tragen) und durch lediglich 5 minütiges Auflegen des Bikes auf dieser Region gestern auf die Backe eines neuen Bike-Wartungsstands (nur aufgelegt, nicht eingeklemmt) sich bereits das untere Profil des Oberrohres in dieser Sektion verformt hat. Ev. haben die dort verlaufenden 3 Kabelstränge (violette Kreise auf dem Bild) das untere-seitliche Profil etwas eingedellt, so dass es nicht oval wie in der letzten Sektion (kurz vor der Schweissnaht zum Sitzrohr), sondern eher kielförmig wie bei einem Schiffsprofil ist.
Oder ist das bei Euch auch so und es ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen ?


----------



## Dipstick (28. März 2012)

@waver: willst du trollen 

ließ dir deinen Text nochmal durch und dann überleg ob sich da überhaupt was verformen kann. Höchstens du bist Chuck Norris, vom Anfassen/tragen/Auflegen - nicht dein Ernst


----------



## Waver (28. März 2012)

Nein, das ist kein Witz, auch wenn der 1. April nicht mehr fern ist.
Es sieht tatsächlich danach aus, als ob zumindest das gestrige Aufhängen des SX auf die Klemmbacke des Wartungsgestells bereits ausgereicht hat, dass die Kabelstränge durch das Eigengewicht des Bike den Rahmen dort etwas eindedellt haben.
Die Klemmbacke ist zwar gummiert, aber V-förmig. Das Bike hat also mit seinem ganzen Gewicht auf den Kabelsträngen, die unter dem Oberrohr verlaufen, auf der Klemmbacke aufgelegen. 
Immerhin wirken da ca. 17kg auf jeweils sehr kleine Flächen ein, was den Druck in N pro quadrat-mm durchaus so ansteigen lässt, dass sich dünnwandiges Alu verformen könnte.
Bei meinem Canyon Nerve hat z.B. eine Thule-Klemmbacke eines Anhängerträgers ebenfalls das Oberrohr eingedellt. Da braucht es wohl je nach Wandstärke keine grosse Gewalt, um Dellen zu produzieren.

Also ganz im Ernst, wie sieht bei Euch diese Sektion aus ?


----------



## Dipstick (28. März 2012)

Also, lieber Waver, du bist kein Chuck Norris und ich war grad bei meim Schatzl - schaut genau wie von dir beschrieben aus: V-Förmig im unteren Bereich. Das passt  (hab ich aber auch noch nie bemerkt)


----------



## Waver (28. März 2012)

Super, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janky (3. April 2012)

In dem Test von der Freeride ist das v.sx mit 180 mm für ca. 4000 Euro drin. Auf der Votec Seite kostet das Bike mit den gleichen Teilen wie im Test aber mit anderer Gabel (160 mm) und Dämpfer ca. 4600 Euro. In der Freeride stand auch was von customizing. Davon konnte ich aber außer der Farbe nichts finden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Angaben auf der Votec Seite stimmen. Für den Preis mit dem Setup hätte das Testergebnis im Vergleich bestimmt etwas anders ausgesehen. Ist mit nur so aufgefallen. Vielleicht kann da hier jemand was schlaues zu sagen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (3. April 2012)

Tja, Janky. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Lies dir mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch, da wird dir ein Licht aufgehen.

Der Konfigurator wird bestimmt irgendwann wieder online gehen. Aber die Preise gehen definitiv nicht wieder runter.


----------



## Waver (3. April 2012)

Yupp, so isses.
Glücklich die, die sich noch in 2011 kurz vor Ladenschluss ein SX zum bezahlbaren Preis und in Wunschfarbe/-Konfiguration sichern konnten. 
Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht auf die neuen 2012er Rahmen mit der neuen Kabelverlegung gewartet habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2012)

Votec wurde verkauft, da kann man grade eh nix kaufen.


----------



## gotoos (3. April 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Tja, Janky. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Lies dir mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch, da wird dir ein Licht aufgehen.
> 
> Der Konfigurator wird bestimmt irgendwann wieder online gehen. Aber die Preise gehen definitiv nicht wieder runter.


die 2012 er Zugführung ist einfach nur genial. Du hast die Züge dort wo sie auch hingehören. Hab schon ein SX mit der neuen Zugführung gesehen.
Die Preise werden sicher wieder purzeln.
Votec hat die Preise zum Schluss künstlich angezogen um Kunden abzuschrecken. Sie wollten vor dem Verkauf nicht zu viele Aufträge abarbeiten, die sie dann nicht mehr geschafft hätten. So zumindest die Aussage von einem Votecinsider.
Internetstores AG hat wohl beschlossen, SX und FR weiter bauen zu wollen.
Das lässt doch hoffen. 
Da fahrrad.de nicht gerade für hohe Preise bekannt ist wird sich hier auch etwas am Preis drehen.
Griuß
Oliver


----------



## Peter-S (10. April 2012)

Kurze Umfrage... 

Welche Lenkkopflager verwendest Du? 

Ich brauche ein gaaanz flaches tapered Lager .... mein aktuelles NC-17 "frisst" ca. einen ganzen Zentimeter oben und unten meines Gabelschaftes .... 

Hat jemand die Maße für das Steuerrohr parat ??

Her mit den Infos .... DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (11. April 2012)

Hi Peter,

Lenkkopflager  ... nehme an das ist "Oldschool"-isch für Steuersatz 

Ich fahr den Syncros hardcore integrated - super leicht und super flach http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Hardcore_Semi-Integriert_1_1-8-_Spacer_25_mm


----------



## Peter-S (11. April 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Lenkkopflager  ... nehme an das ist "Oldschool"-isch für Steuersatz
> 
> Ich fahr den Syncros hardcore integrated - super leicht und super flach http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Hardcore_Semi-Integriert_1_1-8-_Spacer_25_mm



 Ok Neudeutsch ...

Gute Idee mit dem syncros, allerdings brauche ich das Teil für eine tapered Gabel.


----------



## gotboost (11. April 2012)

Bei CaneCreek kannst dir die Schalen oben und unten selbst zusammenstellen.
Ich glaube für das Vsx tapered(1.5 Z unten) gibt es unten kein integrierten Steuersatz da der Rahmen 49 mm durchmesser aufweißt.
Musst wohl mit einem externem´unten leben, kann mich irren!
Oben kannst natürlich alles einbaun was willst. Syntace superspin ist auch sehr flach!!

edit:
hab mich wohl geirrt, kannst auch unten einen integrierten fahren, stell dir bei CaneCreek einfach einen zusammen.


----------



## Dipstick (11. April 2012)

Es gibt sogar den Hardcore in tapered http://www.bike24.de/p118489.html 

Dein Schaft ist zu kurz?  Deshalb der Wechsel?

edit: streich das, der wird nicht passen!


----------



## Peter-S (11. April 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar den Hardcore in tapered http://www.bike24.de/p118489.html
> 
> Dein Schaft ist zu kurz?  Deshalb der Wechsel?



Hardcore hört sich gut an 

Ja, 19 stehen zur Verfügung und bisher sind 22 verbaut 

Im schlimmsten Fall geht die Gabel in die Bucht ...


----------



## BSer (12. April 2012)

Hi ... 

und sorry, dass ich mich beim V.SX einklinke, aber einen spezifischen Thread für das V.XM kann ich nicht finden. Falls es diesen gibt bin ich für einen Hinweis dankbar. Allerdings denke ich, dass meine Frage nicht völlig "artfremd" ist:

Sind auch im V.XM die folgenden Lager verbaut, die in der wunderbaren Zusammenfassung zum V.SX erwähnt sind:

Verbindung Kettenstrebe: IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
Dämpferwippe Mitte: Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm
Ende Kettenstrebe: Nadellager HK1010 

Würde mir so einen Satz für den Fall der Fälle gerne hinlegen. Die Dämpferwippenlager und die Gleitlager wurden bereits einmal erneuert.

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## Dipstick (12. April 2012)

Ja man versucht zu helfen wo es geht, aber irgendwie schleicht sich derzeit der Gedanke ein, dass es so Manchem schwer fällt eine direkte Fragen zu seim Problem zu formulieren:

Ich hab nun die leise Vermutung, dass du wissen willst ob im V.XM die gleichen Lager verbaut sind wie im SX - gehe ich richtig in der Annahme ? 

Ein Antwort wäre, auch auf Grund meines Unwissens: einfach nachschauen - sprich Aufschrauben und ablesen (das hab ich jedenfalls gemacht)!

Es wär durchaus interessant ob die Lager an das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet angepasst worden sind. Es wäre also traurig wenn All-Mountain(?) und Enduro gleich wären. Allerdings hegt sich eine starke Vermutung diesbezüglich, allein der Wirtschaftlichkeit VOTECs gegenüber.

Also sag Bescheid


----------



## pixelquantec (12. April 2012)

Bei Votec gab es Lagersets zu kaufen. Ein Set war für MR, XM und SX. Das heißt, alle drei haben die gleichen Lager, Bolzen und Schrauben. Ist nur fraglich, für welches Einsatzspektrum die Lager dimensioniert waren. Es sind ja schon sehr verschiedene Bikes.


----------



## Dipstick (13. April 2012)

@pixelq:

ah ja, dann ist wohl BSer Frage geklärt und wenn die Lager sogar beim XM verbaut wurden, wundert mich nichts mehr ... imho sind sie unterdimensioniert.

Und apropos Steuersatz, ich war im irrglauben einen Hardcore Steuersatz verbaut zu haben, anstatt dessen hab ich diesen Boliden, so zu sagen als Blinden Passagier mitgeschleppt 260g

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p931b2550bdb4696e4702c9214736b8dd/s/Syncros-FBI-Reduzier-Steuersatz-semi-integriert-1-5-auf-1-1-8-black.html

Syncros FBI - braucht man maximal am DH ... auf jeden Fall würde ich gern wissen:

Gibt es eine empfolene Einpresstiefe beim Steuersatz laut Votec? Bzw. eine Vorgeschriebene?

Bin am liebäugeln mit dem hier: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_58&products_id=3658 allerdings eben für unser 50mm Steuerrohr (Innendurchmesser)

Anregungen, Tipps, Kritik?


----------



## gotboost (13. April 2012)

Kann den Spinpoint von Syntace empfehlen, sau leicht und niedriger stack!
Am besten aber ein Steuersatz mit Winkelverstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (13. April 2012)

Ja gotboost, du Witzbold, hab ich mir schon angeschaut: Works mit 1,5° das wär schön, aber 90 - wieso, sollte mir das wert sein? Fahrst du einen, oder gar das CC Angelset?

Was ist am Superspin so toll? 65 Eier - versteh ich nicht? Das Syntace Zeug scheint mir überteuert.

 bin etwas ratlos!


----------



## gotboost (13. April 2012)

hatte den Syntace damals verbaut, der hat eben super gepasst.
Aber, mir hat die Geo des V.SX nicht so gepasst.
relativ langes steuersatzrohr. Hohe Front, relativ steiler Lenkwinkel.
Deshalb empfehlung, zum Works Steuersatz!


----------



## Dipstick (13. April 2012)

Es wurde ja schon in Magazinen darüber geschrieben, dass es zu unruhig wäre wenn es schnell wird und man es mittels CaneCreek Angelset etc. verbessern könnte.

Ich war eigentlich immer zufrieden - in technischen Passagen war die Agilität sogar ein Vorteil. Nachdem ich so gut wie alles bergauf fahre (60mm Gabelabsenkung - Talas sei dank) bin ich schwer am überlegen ob es eine Verbesserung wäre. 

Was hat das Mega für einen Steuerrohrwinkel? (bin zu faul zum nachschauen, aber in deine Gallerie hab ich mich schon geklickt  )

Eher noch den Syncros Hardcore eben (dachte ich hab ihn verbaut - seltsam auf jeden Fall) http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pbf4377180aaabcc548cc4dab98fa2e8f/s/Syncros-Hardcore-Steuersatz-semi-integriert-1-1-8-black.html

Leider ist mir unklar ob der für 50mm Rohre passt - warum schreiben das nie dazu? Und die Syncros Seite ist gerade dabei überarbeitet zu werden. Blöööööd!


----------



## Peter-S (13. April 2012)

An Votec hatte ich geschrieben wegen dem Steuersatz ...

"Dieses Model wurde mit einem 1-1/8â semi integrated (innenliegende Lagerschalen Ã49,65mm) zB Acros Ai25 Steuersatz ausgestattet."

Wer hat mal noch ein Bild parat, wie der Steuersatz montiert unten / ober aussieht  ?


----------



## Dipstick (14. April 2012)

Hi Peter, 

ein Bild hab ich keins aber schau dir das mal an:

http://www.canecreek.com/docs/Standardized_Headset_Identification_System.pdf

du brauchst, imo, ein ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/40 Steuersatz für deine Tapered Gabel im sx

google mal superstar components - die sollten genau sowas haben! sind Engländer und haben mittlerweile einen guten Ruf.


----------



## Gala (14. April 2012)

Hallo VSXler,

also ich bin sehr zufriedenmit dem Angleset von Cane Creek. Fahr ihn jetzt
eine Saison problemlos, mit 1 Grad flacher. Liebäugle sogar mit einer 180 Fox,
dann mit 1,5 Grad flacher.

Also, falls jemand eine 180 Talas übrig hat, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## bascopeach (14. April 2012)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo VSXler,
> 
> also ich bin sehr zufriedenmit dem Angleset von Cane Creek. Fahr ihn jetzt
> eine Saison problemlos, mit 1 Grad flacher. Liebäugle sogar mit einer 180 Fox,
> ...



Hast du dir das Angleset gekauft oder direkt bei Votec bestellt? Ich hab nämlich die 1,5er Schalen nicht, nur die 1°....  (Ich habs direkt übeer Votec bekommen)

Davon abgesehen kann ich das auch jedem empfehlen! Fahre ne 170er Lyrik...


----------



## Gala (15. April 2012)

Hallo bascopeach,

hab mir das Set hier im Bikeladen meines vertrauens gekauft und auch gleich einbauen 
lassen. Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## bascopeach (15. April 2012)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo bascopeach,
> 
> hab mir das Set hier im Bikeladen meines vertrauens gekauft und auch gleich einbauen
> lassen. Saubere Arbeit.



Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CMaax (15. April 2012)

hallo vsx fahrer! habe mein vsx letztes jahr mit dem dt swiss xm 180 gekauft und würde diesen nun gerne gegen einen fox rp23 boost valve austauschen. grund: erstens bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem dt swiss dämpfer, zweitens er verliert luft. 

hat denn jemand schon mal schlechte erfahrung mit dem rp23 im vsx gemacht ?


----------



## Waver (15. April 2012)

Nö, der RP 23 funktioniert sehr gut.
Einzig zeigt die neue 2012er Kashima-Version mit dem fest ab Werk eingestellten Lock deutlich mehr Spiel als der 2009er an meinem Canyon Nerve. Da ist der Dämpfer in der Lock-Stellung bretthart, und das sogar bei 2 bar weniger Druck (14 bar) als beim Votec-Dämpfer (16 bar). Der Votec wippt dagegen deutlich bei blockiertem Dämpfer durch. 

Ich hab' mal gehört, die diversen Hersteller ordern teilweise speziell angepasste Dämpfer bei Fox & Co. für ihre Bikes. Weiss jemand, ob das ggf. beim SX so war/ist oder ob das die handelüblichen RP23 sind ?

Das CC-Angleset mit 1° kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Sehr laufruhig auf den Abfahrten und trotzdem noch agil im Trail.


----------



## styriabeef (16. April 2012)

@C-Max: Rp23 funktioniert gut, aber aufpassen, es gibt unterschiedliche Luftvolumen.
Ausserdem unterschiedliche "Tunes" von Zug- & Druckstufe. 
Mach dich mal schlau was du da brauchst.
Eine Alternative ist der RS Monarch.

@waver&cmax: Über die Tunes passt auch der Hersteller den Dämpfer an den Rahmen an.
Einfach bei Votec nachfragen. Volumen(normal, highvolume ,xhv, xxhv) je nach Vorliebe & körpergewicht.
Ich fahr bei 75kg nackt, einen normalen, bei den Tunes bin i mir net sicher? Glaub druck M und Zug L


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. April 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Das CC-Angleset mit 1° kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Sehr laufruhig auf den Abfahrten und trotzdem noch agil im Trail.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Fahre ich auch so, mit ner 160er Talas.


----------



## CMaax (16. April 2012)

also ich hab mir nen 2011 rp 23 bv (200mmx57mm) mit rebound tune L und velocity tune M gekauft...hoffe das passt bei knapp 80kg fahrgewicht.
schön wärs wenn mir jemand genau das bestätigen kann^^


----------



## Fabian93 (16. April 2012)

Hab mal nen Bild ausm Video rausgeschnitten,großer Drop bei den Filthy Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (16. April 2012)

wo ist hier der "Gefällt mir" Button?


----------



## styriabeef (17. April 2012)

@Cmaax: das passt


----------



## Fabian93 (17. April 2012)

Ich an deiner Stelle hätte einen Manitou ISX-1 bestellt, Druckstufentechnisch einfach eine andere Welt als der Fox Krams 

War in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit dem Stativ und er Kamera im Wald,daher stammt auch das Bild oben. Alles mit dem V.sx gefahren


----------



## Peter-S (24. April 2012)

Jetzt bin ich das Teil hier gestoßen und nehme an, der passt auch (ZS49/30 allerding ?)? Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem Steuersatz? 



Dipstick schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> ein Bild hab ich keins aber schau dir das mal an:
> 
> ...


----------



## Waver (24. April 2012)

> War in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit dem Stativ und er Kamera im Wald,daher stammt auch das Bild oben. Alles mit dem V.sx gefahren


 
Very nice,besonders der Schluss im Bikepark


----------



## Peter-S (24. April 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle hätte einen Manitou ISX-1 bestellt, Druckstufentechnisch einfach eine andere Welt als der Fox Krams
> 
> War in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit dem Stativ und er Kamera im Wald,daher stammt auch das Bild oben. Alles mit dem V.sx gefahren



 nice


----------



## Chris_360 (1. Mai 2012)

Kann mir einer die maße des lagers an der sitzstrebe bestättigen ob ich richtig gemessen habe? Außen 19 mm, innen 7,8 (oder 8 mm je nachdem ich die schieblehre angesetzt habe) breite 6 mm.


----------



## aerofun (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Zeit mal wieder den SX Thread raus zu holen. Auch wenn's diesmal nen eher unerfreulichen Grund hat. Mein V.SX knackt! gefühlt im Bereich des Tretlagers.

Hab auch mal bisschen rumgetestet wann das Geräusch (und vorallem das gefühlte "Spiel" beim treten) auftritt. Schlag mich mit der Geschichte schon seit längerem rum  ... und mir fiel auf, steh ich neben dem Bike und üb Drück auf das Pedal aus, knackt es 1x, dann kann ich dir Kurbel drehen und immer wieder drücken und es bleibt leise. Drück ich nun den Sattel runter, Hinterbau federt ein, drück dann erneut auf das Pedal, knackt es wieder 1x ... ... kann man somit die Kurbel/Tretlager/etc. schon ausschließen und sich auf den Hinterbau konzentrieren, oder _was würdet Ihr sagen? Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen?

_Hab anhand der Drehmoment Werte, die hier zusammengetragen wurden, die Schrauben an Dämpfer, Wippe und den Streben kontrolliert.
... zum Thema "Hauptlager einstellen" kommt später evtl. noch ne Frage  ...


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Mai 2012)

Hast Du am Hinterbau irgendwo Spiel? Bei meinem MR ( Hinterbau und Lager sind ja identisch ) hatte ich auch ein bedenkliches Knacken. Das Kugellager der Wippe war verschlissen. Lager gewechselt und schon war das Knacken weg.

Am Hauptlager kann man nix einstellen. Bei mir war die Scheibe auf der Schraubenseite abgenutzt, sodaß man nach dem Festziehen immer noch Spiel hatte. Mit einer zusätzlichen Unterlegscheibe war auch das Problem behoben.


----------



## lukabe (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte die Tage auch Knacken was bei stärkerem Reintreten lauter wurde, dachte schon es wäre wieder der Hinterbau (grad letzten Herbst die kompletten Lager für horrendes Geld getauscht...) allerdings kams dann doch aus der Ecke des Tretlagers.
Nachdem ich dass dann bestellt und getauscht hatte war das Knacken allerdings immernoch da... bis mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass die Kettenblattschrauben locker sind 
Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer und Shimano-Lager kosten ja nur 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (5. Mai 2012)

Bei mir kam das knacken damals von losen Speichen...


----------



## maddog8880 (6. Mai 2012)

..bei mir kam das "Knacken" aus der Schraubverbindug zwischen Kurbel und Pedalenachse (Gewinde). Gewinde leicht gefettet und schon war Ruhe.


----------



## aerofun (6. Mai 2012)

vielen Dank für die Tipps! werd mir die genannten Stellen anschauen. wobei ich hoffe das nach 600-800km noch kein Lager durch is 
@pixelquantec: bei welcher Laufleistung musstest du das austauschen?

Was ich mit "Hauptlager einstellen" meinte findet Ihr weiter unten ... wer von euch hat das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## prydox (6. Mai 2012)

freak511 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Tage auch Knacken was bei stärkerem Reintreten lauter wurde, dachte schon es wäre wieder der Hinterbau (grad letzten Herbst die kompletten Lager für horrendes Geld getauscht...) allerdings kams dann doch aus der Ecke des Tretlagers.
> Nachdem ich dass dann bestellt und getauscht hatte war das Knacken allerdings immernoch da... bis mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass die Kettenblattschrauben locker sind
> Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer und Shimano-Lager kosten ja nur 15



genau das selbe hatte ich jetzt auch  bin aber länger mir rumgefahren, waren die saint kettenblattschrauben. jemand n tipp womit man gut die Muttern kontern kann? 

Zweite Frage:
Ich möchte mein Dämpfer ausbauen (DtSwiss), allerdings bekomm ich den Dämpfer nicht aus der unteren Halterung, der sitzt ziemlich fest. Kann den auch nicht raushebeln : /
Hatte das schonmal jemand?


----------



## migges (6. Mai 2012)

Hi prydox:Hab mein Dämpfer(Auch DT Swiss)schon mehrmals ausgebaut,
und hab dazu immer die Schrauben der Hauptschwinge Gelockert.
Einfach mit kleinem Imbus die madenschraube Lösen,dann auf der andern seite die Imbusschraube Halb raus drehn und Leicht Mit Gummihammer reinklopfen.Hat bei mir immer so Funktioniert


----------



## prydox (6. Mai 2012)

ok werd ich morgen probieren.
muss ich denn die kurbel ausbauen um an die andere Seite zu kommen?
Oder komm ich an die Madenschraube so ran?


----------



## migges (6. Mai 2012)

Kommst Eigentlich so ran.Aber Kurbel abzihen ist besser,ist ja kein Akt


----------



## pixelquantec (6. Mai 2012)

aerofun schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Tipps! werd mir die genannten Stellen anschauen. wobei ich hoffe das nach 600-800km noch kein Lager durch is
> @pixelquantec: bei welcher Laufleistung musstest du das austauschen?
> 
> Was ich mit "Hauptlager einstellen" meinte findet Ihr weiter unten ... wer von euch hat das schon mal gemacht?


 
Nach knapp 7000km moutainbiketypischen Einsatz ( inkl. 3x AlpX )
Das mit der Madenschraube sehe ich zum ersten mal. Da kann ich die U-Scheibe wieder rausnehmen und mit der Madenschraube nachstellen.
Blöd ist nur, daß man dafür jedesmal die Kurbel ausbauen muß (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## prydox (8. Mai 2012)

ok dämpfer ist draußen.

allerdings ist mir jetzt aufgefallen dass die Dämpferschrauben beide verbogen sind . hatte das bis jetzt nur beim V.FR gelesen. Wer hatte das schon jmd beim V.SX? Anscheinend muss man da auch Schrauben mit längerem Schaft einbauen um die Biegung aufs Gewinde zu vermindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (9. Mai 2012)

@prxdox: ist ein bekanntes Problem - leider auch beim V.sx!

Thread durchsuchen und Schrauben in besserer Stahlgüte besorgen.


----------



## prydox (9. Mai 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @prxdox: ist ein bekanntes Problem - leider auch beim V.sx!
> 
> Thread durchsuchen und Schrauben in besserer Stahlgüte besorgen.



ok danke , hätte auch 2 seiten zurück gucken können, da stehts ja auch


----------



## migges (9. Mai 2012)

@prxdox:Schön das das mit Dämpfer Geklappt hat.
Denk dran das Schraube Nr.2 nur so Fest ist das der Hinterbau Leicht Geht,und Kein Spiel rechts/links hat,dann mit Madenschraube Kontern.
Verbogene Dämpferschrauben hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine.


----------



## aerofun (9. Mai 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> ...
> Blöd ist nur, daß man dafür jedesmal die Kurbel ausbauen muß (bei mir jedenfalls)....



Allerdings! in meinem Fall dann auch noch die KeFü und eig. auch den ISCG halter da dieser zum Teil das Loch der Hohlwelle verdeckt 

Jetz aber nochmal eine Frage an euch: wie bitte überprüft ihr das Seitenspiel? habs zum einen am Montageständer probiert, aber auch im abgelassenen Zustand. Wie macht Ihr das? Wo haltet/drückt und oder wackelt Ihr? Und wie lang? und wann is gut?   ...

Hatte auch meinen Spass mit der Madenschraube  ... nur frag ich mich jetz ob sie in der richtigen position is. Soll ich die nochma rein/raus drehn und dann die beschriebenen 2-3umdrehungen zurück? ... ouh mann, so toll die Geo des Rahmens, der Schwerpunkt niedrig und der Dämpfer dann auch funktionieren mag, so arschig find ich die Wartung!

dankbare grüße vom rookie ^^


----------



## MDZPNMD (10. Mai 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @prxdox: ist ein bekanntes Problem - leider auch beim V.sx!
> 
> Thread durchsuchen und Schrauben in besserer Stahlgüte besorgen.



Ihr Meint die Schrauben, an denen der Dämpfer befestigt ist oder? Also die welche beim Durchschlagen des Dämpfers leicht verbogen werden, oder?
Wenn ja, wo krieg ich denn so Schrauben her, hat einer von euch die Spezifikationen oder nen Namen nach dem ich googlen kann?
Meine sind mittlerweile auch so krass verbogen, dass ich den Dämpfer kaum noch ein oder ausbauen kann.


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich werd mein V. Sx verkaufen, war eigentlich super zufrieden damit. Ist mir aber etwas zu klein und wird daher verkauft. Fahre lieber Bikes mit langem Oberrohr (komme von einem 600er Oberrohr beim Big Hit  )
Evt. ist hier ja jemand der Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/508514/cat/76/date/1306182531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prydox (10. Mai 2012)

MDZPNMD schrieb:


> Ihr Meint die Schrauben, an denen der Dämpfer befestigt ist oder? Also die welche beim Durchschlagen des Dämpfers leicht verbogen werden, oder?
> Wenn ja, wo krieg ich denn so Schrauben her, hat einer von euch die Spezifikationen oder nen Namen nach dem ich googlen kann?
> Meine sind mittlerweile auch so krass verbogen, dass ich den Dämpfer kaum noch ein oder ausbauen kann.



Jo genau die Schrauben sind gemeint.
Habe heute Schrauben besorgt (lokaler Schraubenhändler):
Innensechskant ->
2x M6x50 10.9 (Rosten, selben Maße wie Original, dafür härter)
2x M6x55 A2 70 (Rostfrei, 5mm längerer Schaft,keine Biegebelastung,selber auf 50mm kürzen)

Ich werde zuerst die Rostfreien testen,normalerweise sollten die ausreichen,da keine Biegebelastung mehr vorhanden ist.

http://prydox.de/m6.jpg


----------



## aerofun (10. Mai 2012)

der user 'akami' hat sich auch schon mit dem thema beschäftigt und bietet passend dazu, 'hochfeste' schrauben für diesen einsatzzweck an.

da dürft ich bei aktuell zerlegtem bike fast ma die schraube(n) checken.

PS: zum thema "spiel einstellen am Hauptlager" hat keiner nen praktischen tipp?



akami schrieb:


> ...Endlich habe ich eine gefunden. Diese ist schwarz. Deshalb habe ich farblich passend dazu die obere Dämpferschraube mitbestellt.
> 
> Korrosions-Beständigkeit und Rostschutz lassen zwar zu wünschen übrig, sollten sich aber mit Loctite und Fett in den Griff kriegen lassen.
> 
> Warum schreibe ich euch das? Ich tippe mal, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin. Sollte also wer einen Satz (1x ober und 1x untere Dämpferschraube) wollen, dann schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2012)

HI,

hat jemand von euch eigentlich im Vergleich schonmal ein Trek Remedy oder Scratch gefahren und kann sagen, was das V SX besser, schlechter oder genau so gut kann?
Ich fahre z.Z. Remedy und bin berghoch nicht ganz zufrieden, da ich auf dem kleinen Ring fü rein Allmountain doch schon ganz schön am schwimmen bin. Fühlt sich an als träte ich im Wasser, als wenn meine Energie verloren ginge anstatt mich nach vorne zu bringen.
Also wie ist der Vortrieb beim VSX, speziell bergauf? 
überlege sonst schon fast, den Rahmen zu tauschen.


----------



## Erroll (28. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Scratch kann ich nicht vergleichen. Auf dem Remdey saß ich kurz, bin allerdings keinen erwähnenswerten Uphill gefahren. 
Zum SX kann ich sagen, dass ich mit den uphill Fähigkeiten sehr zufrieden bin. Ich trete auf Grund meiner Sattelstütze (mit setback) etwas von hinten. Rutsche aber automatisch bei längeren Anstiegen etwas nach vorn und kompensiere so die Position. Lange uphills am Gardasee oder hier in den Alpen stellen kein Problem dar. Ohne die Geomtrien verglichen zu haben, gehe ich aber davon aus, das Remdey und SX sich im uphill nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## bansaiman (29. Mai 2012)

Zwecks Testfahrt:

Wohnt jemand hier im Raum BOnn Siegburg, bei dem ich mich mal aufs Radl setzen könnte, um die Größe zu probieren?
Bin 177 cm groß, also vermute ich jemand zwischen 174 und 183 müsste ein passendes MOdell haben.

Wäre super


----------



## Waver (29. Mai 2012)

Die Uphill-Eigenschaften beim V.SX sind für ein Enduro sehr gut und kommen durchaus an die eines guten CC-Bikes heran.
Sogar mit der schweren Hammerschmidt-Garnitur tritt es sich easy bergauf, und das bei offener Schwinge. Kein Wippen o.ä.
Bin selbst immer wieder fasziniert, wie gut das Setup bergauf geht.
Nur in der Ebene macht ein i.d.R. leichteres CC-Fully mehr Spass, da tritt sich das V.SX subjektiv etwas zäher und ist zumindest mit der Hammerschmidt wegen dem fehlenden grossen Blatt-Äquivalent und dem Mehrgewicht etwas langsamer.
Bergauf merkt man das Mehrgewicht dagegen gar nicht.


----------



## LWR (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe mein Votec V.SX Modell 2010 auf ebay. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Votec-V-SX-E...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35bd031144



Gruss


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2012)

Moin!
Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit der Abstinenz mal wieder zurück. Sorry, dass ich so lange weg war aber ich hatte und habe immer noch viel um die Ohren aber ein paar Sachen muss ich noch los werden.

1. Sorry wegen dem Strebenschutz. Ich hatte nicht die Zeit weitere zu ordern aber ärgert euch nicht, selbst mit Kabelbinder fixierung hat sich das Ding gedreht und gelöst. Also nicht zu empfehlen.

2. Die Schrauben. Meine Poststelle und meine Anwälte stehen in Kontakt. Die Post hier hat fast an die zehn Pakete, nicht nur Schrauben verschlust. Da hatte ich irgendwann kein Bock mehr. - Was dabei raus kommt erfahre ich dann in Monaten.

3. Das knarzen. Ich hatte öfter mal eines. Hier meine Lokalisationen und Tipps:
- Dämpferlager: Die Standardlager, besonders bei FOX, neigen dazu zu knarzen. Hatte das Problem jedes mal mit FOX. Mein Tipp: ersetzen durch Huber Bushings

- Rahmenlager: Meist kommen die Lager mit zu wenig Öl, damit diese schön sauber aussehen. Das Resultat: zu wenig Schmiere, festsitzende Mechanik und Geräusche. Mein Tipp: Den Hinterbau komplett zerlegen, reinigen, entfetten, mit PTFE neu einfetten und die Lager zwar fest aber nicht so hardcore anballern, wie sie ab Werk kommen.

Dadurch verschwnad bei mir nicht nur das knarzen sondern der Hinterbau spricht um einiges weicher und sensibler an. Saugeiles Feeling.


Und zum Schluss ein Bild von meiner Bessy. Es hat sich auch wieder ein wenig was getan:

Lenker: Dartmoor
Vorbau: Dartmoor (der Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt)
Aheadkappe: Reverse
Schaltzüge: Nokon SlimLine  (der vordere Zug fehlt noch)
Sattelklemme: Reverse
Sonstiges:
- Kette und Bremsbeläge gewechselt (XTR/SwissStop)
- Tubelessreifen mit Milch befüllt (FRM)
- FCS (Druckpunktversteller) eingebaut
- Reverb: verschraubbare Fittings verbaut


----------



## migges (14. Juni 2012)

Schönes Votec aber sag mal Fährst du auch Damit?Wann immer ich dein Bike hier seh wird es Grad Umgebautund dann kommt ein Bild mit blizplankem Bike
wie neu.Neee is nur Spass weiss net welcher der Ironie Smili is.Sieht schon gut aus


----------



## gotboost (14. Juni 2012)

Sah vorher besser aus. Wenn dann alle anbauteile silber zu den deemax.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Juni 2012)

@ migges:
Das Bike ist Zustand nach frischem Service. Also komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet, also der optimale Zeitpunkt für ein neues Bild. Und glaube mir, die Reinigung hat lange gedauert aber es hat sich gelohnt.

@ gotboost:
Der Bling-Bling-Effeckt workt nur auf dem Foto so extrem. Ich habe die Farbe nachbearbeitet, da das Foto im Original einer schwarz-weiß Aufnahme glich. Das Gold passt sehr gut, obwohl silber uahc nicht schlecht wäre. Naja mal sehen, was der nächste Lenker bringt


----------



## migges (14. Juni 2012)

Ja Glaub ich dir.Sag mal du hast den Sattel auch weit nach vorn,oder Täuscht das.Sieht bei mir Ähnlich aus und Passt ganz gut.Hier mal 2 Bilder


----------



## bascopeach (14. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Ich fahr ne Hammerschmidt und die Kette springt mir hinten beim Schaltwerk immer vom unteren Schaltröllchen, sie läuft dann weiter (ich merke beim Fahren nicht dass sie unten ist) zwischen Schaltröllchen und dem Käfig (Sram X9 Long Cage 10-fach) 

Ich hab deswegen schon ne Bionicon V2-Guide dran um die Kettenspannung zu erhöhen und hab auch schon 2 Kettenglieder rausgenommen.

Ich finde das echt nervig und ist weder gut für meine Kette noch für mein Schaltwerk (das schrabbelt ja derbe am Carbon).

Habt ihr mir nen Rat? Neue Schaltröllchen kaufen? Kette noch mehr kürzen? Andere Idee?


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2012)

@ migges:
Super Radl. Ich finde das alte Design immer noch genial. Warum fährst Du einenn so langen Vorbau? Versuchs mal mit was kürzerem, das amcht viel aus bei dem Bike. Der Sattel muss beim SX relativ weit nach vorne für die beste Effizienz.

@ bascopeach:
Poste mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Schaltwerk, wo man erkennt, wie die Kette durch das Schaltwerk läuft. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Bei mir lag es einer falschen Montage der Kette.


----------



## migges (14. Juni 2012)

@akami:Ein Kürzeren Vorbau hab ich mal Probiert,hatte aber vom Gefühl nicht genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad,und ging in Steilen Anstiegen zu Leicht vorne Hoch.So wie es ist Fühlt es sich für mich am Besten an,und komm gut Klar damit.Aber Danke


----------



## FALBERT (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand die Masse der Dämpferbuchsen fürs VSX im Kopf.Was gibt es für hersteller,hat schon jemand erfahrungen. Es ist ein RP23 wenn möglich wär ein Link nicht schlecht wo ich diese bestellen kann.


----------



## akami (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Falbert!

Eigentlich fährt hier jeder im Forum, der nicht den Standard FOX-Schrott nutzt die Huber-Bushings, mit denen auch jeder super zufrieden ist. Sie sind billiger als die FOX-Lager, halten länger und laufen ohne Probleme, einfach nur genial. 

Von den Nadellagern von EnduroForkSeals würde ich Dir persönlich abraten. Sehr teuer, lange Wartezeiten und nicht so lange haltbar.

Hier der Link: Huber-Bushings
Hier die Angaben/Maße: 
Lagerdurchmesser: Fox Dämpfer (12.7)
Einbaubreite oben: 22.2mm
Einbaubreite unten 22.2mm
Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser oben: 8mm
Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser unten: 6mm
Außendurchmesser: 16mm

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.

MFG,
Philip


----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. Juni 2012)

FALBERT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hat jemand die Masse der Dämpferbuchsen fürs VSX im Kopf.Was gibt es für hersteller,hat schon jemand erfahrungen. Es ist ein RP23 wenn möglich wär ein Link nicht schlecht wo ich diese bestellen kann.



Hallo

Die eingepressten Gleitlager sind:
Hersteller: GGB (Glacier Garlock Bearings)
Bezeichnung: DU-Buchse
Maße: 1/4"x1/4"
Hab davon 8 Stück hier liegen. Ich bekomm die über meine Firma recht günstig.

Die Maße der zweiteiligen Alubuchsen kenn ich nicht.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. Zumindest ein bisschen.

EDIT:
Hoppla, Akami war schneller. Naja.


----------



## FALBERT (16. Juni 2012)

Super vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten werde mal die Huber Bushings probieren,die Buchsen von Fox sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt und die untere bewegt sich kein Stück mehr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (16. Juni 2012)

@Akami: Wird erledigt...  Danke!

@Akami +All: Was für Huber Bushings muss ich denn kaufen wenn ich einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus (ja ich wage es denn mit AGB zu testen) einbauen möchte (zwar erst in den Sommerferien, aber ist ja auch nicht mehr zu lange)


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Da brauchst du den Lagerdurchmesser von den RockShox-Buchsen. Wenn ich den nur hÃ¤tte, ach Moment.... bei den neuen RS-DÃ¤mpfern ist er identisch mit den von FOX ( *Â½â bzw. 12,7 mm* ). Als kleiner Tipp: Bestellt fÃ¼r die untere Aufnahme Buchsen mit einer grÃ¶Ãeren Fase.

Und wie willst Du den einbauen? Ich glaube nicht, dass es klappt aber ich wÃ¼nsche Dir viel GlÃ¼ck. Mich hat das Projekt auch noch nicht wirklich in Ruhe gelassen. Ich plane hier auch was tolles 

MFG,
Philip


----------



## bascopeach (16. Juni 2012)

In der Theorie hätte ich ihn gerne so eingebaut 

Ist eng, aber vielleicht gehts, keine Ahnung ob der Dämpfer auf dem Bild einer mit 200x57 ist... (hoffentlich nicht)

Ich kann ihn ja immer noch zurücksckicken wenns nicht hinhaut...

Bin ja schon gespannt was du schon wieder auf der Pfanne hast 

Ich bin bei Schrauben und Lagern und so voll der Nixblicker,
Theoretisch brauch ich ja dieselben wie du... Kannst du mir nicht deine Angaben sagen?  Copy+Paste krieg ich dann selber hin  THX!


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir beim Messen und Berechnen Ã¼ber Tage einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, damit alles perfekt passt und Du willst meine Messwerte jetzt einfach fÃ¼r lau und dann noch im Ã¶ffentlichen Forum, wo es jeder lesen kann. Nagut, dann tu ich mal etwas fÃ¼r's Karma 

Lagerdurchmesser: Fox + Rock Shox DÃ¤mpfer: Â½â bzw.12.7mm
Einbaubreite oben: 22.2mm (das ist Votecs HerstellermaÃ, welches aber sehr knapp berechnet ist, daher meine Empfehlung *21,9-22 mm*
Einbaubreite unten: siehe "Einbaubreite oben"
Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser oben: 8mm
Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser unten: 6mm (Bei mir hat damals die Votecschraube nicht gepasst, da Votec ein SondermaÃ fÃ¼r diese Schrauben fertigen lieÃ, um das Buchsenspiel zu eleminieren, d.h. stell Dich darauf ein, dass Du neue Schrauben brauchst. Die perfekte Gelegenheit um gegen die hÃ¼bschen, schwarzen und um Welten stabileren 12.9 Stahlschrauben zu tauschen.
AuÃendurchmesser: 16mm
Fase: Gib an, dass Du ein Votec SX 2011 hast und Du unten eine grÃ¶Ãere Fase mÃ¶chtest, Stephan sollte dann bescheid wissen.


Ja der Bastelkeller lÃ¤uft auf Hochtouren. Ich bin sleber gespannt, wie ein kleines Kind, ob das alles so hinhaut


----------



## bascopeach (16. Juni 2012)

akami schrieb:


> dann tu ich mal etwas für's Karma



Vielen Dank Earl! 



akami schrieb:


> Die perfekte Gelegenheit um gegen die hübschen, schwarzen und um Welten stabileren 12.9 Stahlschrauben zu tauschen.



Ich hatte die bei dir vor Monaten bestellt  aber du hast ja geschrieben dass du Probleme mit der Lieferung hast, richtig?

Wo krieg ich denn die Schrauben her, wenn nicht von dir...


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FALBERT (16. Juni 2012)

Blicke bei Huber Bushing nicht so richtig durch gibts dort auch ein Bestellformular.


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Enfach das Kontaktformular benutzen.


----------



## FALBERT (16. Juni 2012)

Alles klar vielen Dank.


----------



## Dipstick (16. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, hat hier im Forum eigentlich irgendwer ein 2012 Modell?


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Irgendwer hatte hier mal sein 2012er Modell gepostet... . Weiß aber nicht mehr wer es war.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Juni 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat hier im Forum eigentlich irgendwer ein 2012 Modell?



Ja, ich.



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Sorry, das ich so in eure Diskussion hineinplatze. Aber ich kann nicht anders.
> 
> ...


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Warum zieht ihr alle eure Nasen so hoch? Ich finde das total unbequem besonders im DH.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Juni 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Warum zieht ihr alle eure Nasen so hoch? Ich finde das total unbequem besonders im DH.



Was meinst du? War das auf mein Bild bezogen? Vorbau? Sattel?


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Vorbau + Spacer.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Juni 2012)

Achso. Das ist ein altes Foto. Da war es neu, out of Karton.
Vorbau ist jetzt kürzer (60mm) und der Lenker breiter. Fährt sich super so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen 0,5cm Spacer (und auch nur, weil sonst der Vorbau mit dem Steuerrohr kollidiert) einen 40mm Vorbau und dazu einen 780mm Low Riser. Perfektes Cockpit. Man hat förmlich das Gefühl ein Teil des Bikes zu sein


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Juni 2012)

Das wichtigste ist, das man sich wohl fühlt.
Da du Stahl- / Titanfedern fährst, gehe ich davon aus das du noch wesentlich downhilllastiger fährst als ich. Da macht deine Konfiguration durchaus Sinn. Für mich währe das to much (Jaaaa, ich weis, daß das Downhillräder sind).
So wie mein Bike jetzt konfiguriert ist, ist es Super. Für eine relativ große Bandbreite geeignet. Lange Mittelgebirgstouren gehen genauso gut und machen Spaß wie Hochalpine Sachen mit schieben, tragen und Trails die einem kontrollierten Absturz ähneln. In den Park kann ich damit auch.
Ich bereue nichts! Und die Farbe ist genau mein Ding.


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Die Räder sind der Wahnsinn. Ich bin gerade mit meinem Bike fertig geworden und bin immer noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag. Mittlerweile hat das Bike auch eine Brutale Optik:























Sieht in Live noch genialer aus. - Naja das SX ist ein sehr gutes Allround-Bike, welches man entweder als Berggemse mit Abwärtsreserven, ausgeglichen oder als Tourentauglichen Freerider konfigurieren kann, das ist ja das schöne an dem Teil. Jeder muss für sich wissen, was er will und braucht. Mein SX ist fast fertig und ich genieße jede Sekunde Ausglug mit dem Ding.


----------



## kube (16. Juni 2012)

Wo ist der "gefällt mir" Button


----------



## DigitalEclipse (16. Juni 2012)

akami schrieb:


> ...
> Naja das SX ist ein sehr gutes Allround-Bike, welches man entweder als Berggemse mit Abwärtsreserven, ausgeglichen oder als Tourentauglichen Freerider konfigurieren kann, das ist ja das schöne an dem Teil. Jeder muss für sich wissen, was er will und braucht.
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Prost.

Hast du deins schonmal gewogen? Meins wiegt 13,8kg, Größe M, incl. Pedale.


----------



## akami (16. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ein Kilo schwerer Unterwegs.


----------



## bascopeach (18. Juni 2012)

Hier das Problem mit meinem unteren Kettenröllchen an der X9 10 Fach




bascopeach schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
> 
> Ich fahr ne Hammerschmidt und die Kette springt mir hinten beim Schaltwerk immer vom unteren Schaltröllchen, sie läuft dann weiter (ich merke beim Fahren nicht dass sie unten ist) zwischen Schaltröllchen und dem Käfig (Sram X9 Long Cage 10-fach)
> 
> ...


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2012)

Was ich auf den Bildern erkenne:

1. Die Kette scheint richtig verbaut.

2. Der Umlenkwinkel wirkt sehr extrem. Könnte an einem falsch montiertem Schaltwerk liegen.

3. Die Kettenlinie wirkt so, als wäre der äußere Anschlag zu weit eingestellt.


Vielleicht hilft Dir das.


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mit meinem X9 long cage in Kombination mit HS das selbe Problem.

Hab an Votec geschrieben. Die hatten leider keine X9 rumliegen.

Ich konnte aber für 50Euro ein X0 short cage bei ihnen kaufen. Jetzt läufts tip top!

Bin mir aber nun am überlegen, die HS rauszuschmeissen und gegen 2fach Kurbel zu tauschen, wegen Gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick404 (24. Juni 2012)

hat mir jemand einen tipp wo ich eine neue 6mm schraube für den unteren dämpfer herbekomme?


----------



## akami (24. Juni 2012)

@ Schiltrac: Und ich bin gerade am überlegen die XTR gegen die HS zu tauschen 

@ maverick404: PN


----------



## gotboost (24. Juni 2012)

Hammershit trifts ganz gut, nicht machen!!!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Juni 2012)

schiltrac schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mir aber nun am überlegen, die hs rauszuschmeissen und gegen 2fach kurbel zu tauschen, wegen gewicht...



VORSICHT

Funktioniert dann aber nur mit einem 3-fach Umwerfer! Siehe Foto.
Ich habe meins mit 3-fach Kurbel (SRAM X.9) bekommen und wollte es umbauen auf 2-fach. Dazu habe ich den dazugehörigen Umwerfer (X.9 2-fach, Direct Mount, S3) mitbestellt. Er ließ sich dann aber nicht montieren, weil der Käfig tiefer hängt als beim 3-fach. Es kam dadurch zu einer Kollision mit der Kettenstrebe (roter Rahmen, grüner Strich). Ich hab dann einfach den 3-fach gelassen und mit den Begrenzungsschrauben auf die 2-fach kurbel eingestellt. Selbst da streift der Käfig ganz leicht die Kettenstrebe. Das sieht zwar nicht besonders gut aus, weil der Käfig jetzt eigentlich viel zu weit weg steht, aber es funktioniert. Votec hat hier halt ein bischen knapp konstruiert.
Wie das mit Shimano aussieht, weis ich nicht. Da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Eventuell passen die 2-fach Umwerfer von Shimano besser, da ja Votec das Rad mal mit 2-fach Saint angeboten hatte (im Konfigurator) und dort war dann ein SLX-Umwerfer verbaut.







gotboost schrieb:


> Hammershit ...


Warum? Begründung!


----------



## akami (24. Juni 2012)

2-Fach Shimano New XTR funktioniert ohne Komplikationen


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Juni 2012)

Mmmhh. SRAM wohl doch die falsche Wahl gewesen.

Allerdings: Ich hab ein '12er Modell. Ob sich im Vergleich zu deinem ('10 oder '11?) Die Kettenstrebe geändert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (24. Juni 2012)

Da hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## styriabeef (25. Juni 2012)

@akami: respekt, geile Feile die du da zammgebastelt hast. Wie schwer is das radl jetzt - gewogen?


----------



## akami (25. Juni 2012)

Danke, positives Feedback hört man gerne.
Knapp 15kg. Hier mal meine momentane Konfig:

Rahmen: M, schwarz-silber-gold 2011, RockShox Maxle Light
Gabel: RockShox Lyrik U-Turn Coil 170mm 2012, Maxle Light, Mudguard
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R 2009 Titanfeder (550x2.75) mit Huberbushings
Dämpferschutz: Votec Shock Guard
Laufradsatz: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Continental Mountain King II UST mit FRM Dichtmilch
Bremse: Formula The One, Carbonbremshebel, Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen, Trickstuff Bremsflüssigkeit, Swissstop Bremsbeläge, Hope Floating Disc Sägezahn-Bremsscheiben 203mm, Druckpunktverstellung
Lenker. Dartmoor Nitro 780mm
Vorbau: Dartmoor Funky 40mm
Griffe: Ergon GA-1 Leichtbau, Hope Grip Doctor Barplugs
Steuersatz: CaneCreek Angle Set, 1° flacher
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb, verschraubbare Fittings, Reverse Klemme
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2012
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36, 10-Fach
Schalthebel: Schimano XTR
Schaltzüge: Nokon MTB Slim Line
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2-Fach
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Kettenblätter: 24-32-XTR Custom Bash
Kette: Shimano XTR 2012
Kettenführung: NC-17 Stinger, Custom Umwerferführung
Pedale: Sixpack Icon TI/MG

Folgende Updates sind noch geplant:

Gabel: Lyrik Casting wird durch Domain Casting getauscht, dadurch kann man auf 180mm gehen, dazu Custom Decals
Dämpfer: PUSH-Tuning, Kompletter Service mit Tuning, DLC Kolbenstangenbeschichtung
Sattel: CrankBrothers Iodine AM 11

Und ich habe hier auch noch eine Überraschung liegen, an der ich bastel aber ob das was wird, keine Ahnung.

MFG,
Philip


----------



## maverick404 (25. Juni 2012)

suche einen neuen dämpfer, habt ihr mir einen tipp?

scheiter allein an den tune und den ganzen angaben


----------



## akami (25. Juni 2012)

Ich empfehle einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 High Volume.

Votec verbaut normalerweise Dämpfer mit M-Tune. Wenn man der hohen Federwegfreigabe am Anfang etwas entgegen wirken möchte, würde ich einen H-Tune empfehlen.

Deine Huberbushings von Fox sollten auch in den RS passen.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juni 2012)

maverick404 schrieb:


> suche einen neuen dämpfer, habt ihr mir einen tipp?
> 
> scheiter allein an den tune und den ganzen angaben




MAnitou Evovler ISX 6 bzw. den ANchfolger Swinger Expert
HS
LS
R
und 4stufig Bottom out
super Teil harmoniert sogar mit MArzocchi 888 und der neue Swinge rhat sogar zusäzlich lockout. Fährt sich Wahnsinn, kommt ech tverdammt nah an Coil ran und nur 412 GRamm schwer


----------



## akami (25. Juni 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> MAnitou Evovler ISX 6 bzw. den ANchfolger Swinger Expert
> HS
> LS
> R
> ...



Und wie stopft Du das Teil in ein V.SX?


----------



## styriabeef (25. Juni 2012)

@maverick: wie schwer bist du, und wie/was fährst du?
High volume dämpfer bringen mMn nach nur leichten u langsamen Fahrern was die ein bisschen mehr Sensibilität bzw. ein sanftes Fahrwerk suchen.

Wenn du schwerer bist (~70-75kg+) bzw. schneller fährst wirst du Durchschläge haben.

Zu den Dämpfern. Alle Luftdämpfer ohne Piggypag. Gibt hier auch welche die Federdämpfer ins bike gebaut haben. -> akami
Ansonsten RS Monarch, Fox rp2 bzw. rp23 o.ä.
Lockout ist mMn nach am V.sx nicht unbedingt nötig.

Ich fahre fox rp23 standard volume Tune M und bin zufrieden.
(bin zumindest schwer, über schnell lässt sich streiten


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juni 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Und wie stopft Du das Teil in ein V.SX?




MIt Piggy passt doch, habe ich schon öfters gesehen


----------



## DigitalEclipse (25. Juni 2012)

???

Glaub ich erst, wenn ich's gesehen habe. Gibt's Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (25. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich erst wenn ichs gefahren hab, gibts Spender?


----------



## bascopeach (26. Juni 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinem X9 long cage in Kombination mit HS das selbe Problem.
> 
> Hab an Votec geschrieben. Die hatten leider keine X9 rumliegen.
> 
> ...



Kann man den Short Cage mit der großen Kassette überhaupt fahren? Ich dachte der Short schafft so viele Zähne nicht....

Lass die HS bloß drin, so was stressfreies hab ich selten gesehen/gehabt, jetzt mal abgesehen von meinem Problem, meine Kollegen haben alle Ärger mit der 2fach, die haben entweder auf 1fach umgestellt oder fluchen über die 2fach....

auch wurscht, jedem das seine, ich versteh die ganzen HS-hater nur nicht...


----------



## bascopeach (26. Juni 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> MIt Piggy passt doch, habe ich schon öfters gesehen



in nem V.SX?????? Wenn das so wäre könnte ich ja auch n Vivid Air fahren, hast du Fotos?


----------



## warpax (26. Juni 2012)

Im 2008er ohne Probleme


----------



## maverick404 (26. Juni 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @maverick: wie schwer bist du, und wie/was fährst du?
> High volume dämpfer bringen mMn nach nur leichten u langsamen Fahrern was die ein bisschen mehr Sensibilität bzw. ein sanftes Fahrwerk suchen.
> 
> Wenn du schwerer bist (~70-75kg+) bzw. schneller fährst wirst du Durchschläge haben.
> ...



hab 75 kg und fahr tatsächlich nicht so schnell, hab einen natürlichen anker dabei (meine frau). mit dem fox rp23 wahr ich unzufrieden und hab mir deswegen jetzt den monarch rt3 bestellt. bin mal gespannt


----------



## Dipstick (26. Juni 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Kann man den Short Cage mit der großen Kassette überhaupt fahren? Ich dachte der Short schafft so viele Zähne nicht....
> 
> Lass die HS bloß drin, so was stressfreies hab ich selten gesehen/gehabt, jetzt mal abgesehen von meinem Problem, meine Kollegen haben alle Ärger mit der 2fach, die haben entweder auf 1fach umgestellt oder fluchen über die 2fach....
> 
> auch wurscht, jedem das seine, ich versteh die ganzen HS-hater nur nicht...



Also HS-Hater versteh ich ebenfalls nicht, auch wenn ich selbst keine habe. *2-fach ist definitiv günstiger und leichter.* Um den Preis von einer HS kann man sich sogar XTR gönnen.

Das Thema Stressfrei:

Stressfrei ist es dann, wenn du 

A. die richtige Kurbel (Achslänge, Lagerbreite) wählst

B. beim Einbau auf die Richtige Kettenlinie achtest

C. VOR ALLEM: das Ganze richtig einstellst! Die Beste Schaltung funktioniert nunmal nur wenn man sie optimal einstellt.

@Styriabeef ... wann baust du deinen DoubleBarrel endlich ins V.SX ?


----------



## styriabeef (26. Juni 2012)

hehe, jetzt hast du meinen Plan also durchschaut.
Revox ISX ist jedenfalls gekommen.
Mittwoch, Donnerstag wird getestet, dann schau ma weiter.


----------



## bascopeach (26. Juni 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> @Styriabeef ... wann baust du deinen DoubleBarrel endlich ins V.SX ?



For real????


----------



## Dipstick (27. Juni 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> For real????



Ach was, absolut kein Platz ... und für warum auch, imho sind alle mit ihrem Fahrwerk unzufrieden weil es sich "nicht genug" bemerkbar macht (response) und das tut was es tun sollte: funktionieren und aus dem ganzen Federweg schöpfen  als Referenz nehm ich den IBC Beitrag her (gelb weißes v.sx)

Ah und styriabeef - am SA Nachmittag is Trailbauen angesagt ... ich sag nur Dokaplatten-Trail, bist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (27. Juni 2012)

Dipstick schrieb:


> imho sind alle mit ihrem Fahrwerk unzufrieden weil es sich "nicht genug" bemerkbar macht (response) und das tut was es tun sollte: funktionieren und aus dem ganzen Federweg schöpfen



Und das tut es bei dir? Also ich will auch unbedingt wechseln, der DT Swiss macht bei mir auf schnellen Passagen einfach nur zu, das Heck wird extrem unruhig und unsicher...



Dipstick schrieb:


> als Referenz nehm ich den IBC Beitrag her (gelb weißes v.sx)



???


----------



## akami (27. Juni 2012)

@ Dipstick:
Ich muss Dir recht geben. Der SX-Hinterbau ist einer der potentesten Hinterbauten, die es im Bereich Trail gibt. Trotz der hohen Federwegsfreigabe am Anfang und der starken Progression zum Ende hin. - Jeder muss seinen DÃ¤mpfer sowie sein dazu gehÃ¶riges Setup fÃ¼r sich finden.

@AGB-Probier-Truppe:
Ihr kÃ¶nnt es drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt aber selbst nach langem Messen und probieren ist folgendes Fakt:

1. Es passt kein momentan aktueller oder Ã¤lterer Air-DÃ¤mpfer mit AGB in den Rahmen
2. Das gleiche gilt fÃ¼r Feder-DÃ¤mpfer
3. Will man einen Air-DÃ¤mpfer mit AGB, muss man basteln*.
4. Selbiges gilt fÃ¼r Coil-DÃ¤mpfer**.

*Basteln bedeutet, dass man den AGB vom DÃ¤mpfer trennen muss und via Leitung neu verbindet.

**Ausgenommen ist der Fox Vanilla R ohne AGB (passt ohne Modifikationen), Ansonsten funktioniert es nur mit dem Fox Vanilla RC bis 2003, da dies der einzige Coil-DÃ¤mpfer ist, der noch das kleine FedermaÃ (32mm Innendurchmesser) besitzt. Alle anderen Federn passen nicht durch.

LÃ¶sungsvorschlÃ¤ge:

1. Man besorgt sich einen Fox Vanilla R Vanilla R 2009 (das jÃ¼ngste Modell dieser Reihe und Modifiziert diesen ein wenig, um diesen richtig nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen. Meine Empfehlungen:

- Tuned euren DÃ¤mpfer. Dazu gibt es zum Beispiel PUSH Industries in England (Fox Vanilla R). Die bohren den DÃ¤mpfer ordentlich auf aber es hat auch seinen Preis und Wartezeit. AuÃerdem muss man viel herum experimentieren, mit Fahrergewicht, Gepackgewicht und Fahrstil zur optimierten Abstimmung. Das Geld solltet ihr euch sparen, der DÃ¤mpfer hat den perfekten Sweetspot zwischen Uphill/Downhill (finde ich).

Ich habe mich fÃ¼r ein Custom Tuning mit folgenden posten entschieden:
> StickstofffÃ¼llung erneuern
> Ãlwechsel, kein Fox-Ãl nehmen (das originalÃ¶l blubbert seit 2009 darin rum und wir alle wissen, dass Fox nicht das beste Ãl macht)
> Reinigung und Funktionsdurchsicht aller Teile
> Dichtungswechsel
> Honen des Kolbens
> Kolbenstange mit PTFE beschichten lassen, dadurch wird der Reibungswiderstand nicht nur geringer, sondern es gibt noch eine sehr schÃ¶ne Optik
> Zylinder mit PTFE beschichten lassen

Egal was ihr tut oder lasst aber Durchsicht, Ãlwechsel und Dichtungswechsel solltet ihr euch in jedem Fall gÃ¶nnen. Wer keine Drittanbieter nutzen mÃ¶chte, macht das ganze bei Toxoholics fÃ¼r ca. â¬100.00,-.

- Man besorgt sich ein Buchsen Ein-/Auspresstool sowie neue DU-Bushings und Buchsen. Auch hier sollte man auf den Fox-Mist verzichten. Die beste Preis-/Leistungsvariante findet ihr bei Huber-Bushing. Der Komplettsetz inklusive Ein-/Auspresstool kostet ca. â¬40.00,- , die Ersatz DU-Bushings kosten dann nur noch â¬4.00,- das StÃ¼ck.

Folgende MaÃe kann ich Empfehlen:
Lagerdurchmesser: Â½â bzw. 12,7 mm (Gilt fÃ¼r Fox und i.d.R fÃ¼r alle neueren DÃ¤mpfer anderer Firmen)
Einbaubreite: MaÃ laut Votec 22.20mm, Leider klemmen dann die Lager. Meine Empfehlung: Bestellt etwas kleiner ca. 21,9-22 mm. Die unteren Buchsen mit einer etwas grÃ¶Ãeren Fase bestellen. 
Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser: Oben 8mm, unten 6mm
AuÃendurchmesser: 17mm

Ich persÃ¶nlich habe mich dieses mal fÃ¼r MaÃangefertigte Nadellager entschieden. Hierbei ist zu beachten:

> sehr teuer
> angeblich nicht so lange haltbar
> besseres Ansprechverhalten
> farbliche gestaltung mÃ¶glich

- Besorgt euch eine Feder mit mehr Hub als benÃ¶tigt. Der Mindesthub betrÃ¤gt 2.25". Hierbei kÃ¶nnen aber die Federwindungen bei maximaler Kompression und auf einander treffen. Eine Federvorspannung ist auch nicht mÃ¶glich, weil diese den Hub verringern WÃ¼rde. Besser ist eine Feder mit 2.35" oder 2.37". In einigen FÃ¤llen (wie bei mir) passt auch mehr (2.75"). Dadurch bleibt zwischen den Federwindungen genug Luft und wenn man doch mal schwerer ist, kann man die Feder vorspannen und das um mehr als nur eine Umdrehung (Empfehlung von Fox).

Zur Feder:
ID: 32mm
Max AD: 49mm
Optimale LÃ¤nge: ca. 12cm +/-

Damit wÃ¤re der Fox Vanilla einsatzbereit. Sobald meiner entsprechend fertig ist, gibt es Bilder und Fahrberichte.


2. Etwas komplizierter und um einiges teurer und riskanter wird es jetzt. Man besorgt sich einen Luft- (keine RiesendÃ¤mpfer "Double Barrel", "Vivid Air") oder Coil-DÃ¤mpfer (nur Fox Vanilla R/RCbis 2003)*** und geht so ungefÃ¤hr so vor:

- Teile besorgen:
> Stahlflexschlauch z.B. Goodridge
> Fittungs (Mein Tipp: 2xFormula oder Goodridge Hohlschraube, 2xFormula Madenschraube, Goodridge Ringstutzen, 2xGoodridge Klemmstutzen, 4xGoodridge O-Ring)
> Luft aus allen Ventilen entfernen
> AGB mittig abtrennen
> Gewinde in die dadurch entstandenen Stutzen frÃ¤sen
> Goodridge Leitung montieren
> DÃ¤mpfer zum entsprechenden Servicepartner zum entlÃ¼ften schicken bzw. selber machen, Beispiel fÃ¼r Fox
> DÃ¤mpfer einstellen und auch hir auf ordentliche Bushings und Buchsen achten

***Da der Vanilla R/RC schon recht alt ist, sollte dieser, damit es sich wirklich lohnt ein richtiges Tuning-Programm genieÃen, ungefÃ¤hre kosten allein dafÃ¼r ca. â¬300.00,-. Nehmt keine DÃ¤mpfer, die im Aufbau sehr kompliziert sind, wie den CaneCreek Double Barrel (der hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich eh nicht passen dÃ¼rfte). 

Ich Ã¼bernehme keinerlei Haftung fÃ¼r das Gelingen eines solchen Projektes!!!


Ps.: Woran auch gedacht werden sollte, ist das austauschen der Votec-DÃ¤mpferschrauben (sowieso Notwendig, wenn nicht die gelieferten Buchsen verwendet werden). Hierbau darauf achten, dass man stabile 12.9 Stahlschrauben verwenndet.


MFG,
Akami


----------



## Dipstick (28. Juni 2012)

Hier der Test Bericht, wer ihn noch nicht kennt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440712

Ich fahr den RP23 Highvolume hinten ... schiebt mir den Ring bei straffen 15% SAG imnmernoch runter --> nützt eben alles aus, gut so! 

Beim Droppen das ProPedal rein und bei Bedarf die verbogenen Dämpferschrauben tauschen - es gibt schlimmeres! 

Wenn man sich überlegt dass das V.SX absolut Antriebsneutral ist, 2770g Rahmengewicht (selbst gemessen ... ohne Dämpfer, mit Dämpferschrauben) hat und 167mm Federweg ausnützt - gibts wenig Alternativen!

Wenn ich mir akamis Beschreibung durchlese (wirklich gut aufgeführt - echt klasse!) komme ich zu der Erkenntnis dass ein Coil Projekt purer Luxus ist ... das ist mal sicher!


----------



## akami (28. Juni 2012)

Um Dipsticks Ausführungen ein wenig zu ergänzen: Fahrbericht 2012

1. Der Dämpfer darf auch gerne mit mehr SAG gefahren werden und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch. Ihr braucht jetzt nicht alle in Panik am Dämpfer drehen. Ich bin mit relativ viel SAG gefahren. Kein Durchschlag, da der Hinterbau sehr, sehr Progressiv wird. Nicht das bequemste, wenn man in die Progression geht aber es hält.

2. Zum Droppen ProPedal? Nagut, könnte beim Votec in der Kombination Luftdämpfer in dem Sinne Erfolg haben, dass der Federweg am Anfang nicht ganz so heftig durchrauscht. - Dämpferschrauben: 12.9er Stahl, da verbiegt nichts!

3. Der Antrieb ist sehr Effektiv im Trail. Kleiner Tipp: Sattel nach vorne schieben. Das Rahmengewicht ist wirklich eine Wucht. Bei einem anodiesiertem rahmen sind es nochmal ca. 200g weniger.

4. Danke, Dipstick. Es wird zum Luxus, weil man so viel an dem Dämpfer machen muss, was teilweise gut ins Geld geht. Vorallem, wenn man eine TI-Feder fahren will aber ich muss sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich. Bin gespannt auf meinen aufgemotzten Vanilla R.


----------



## Dipstick (28. Juni 2012)

Ah, die 2770 sind schon im anodisierten zustand


----------



## Tommkill (29. Juni 2012)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Der Dämpfer darf auch gerne mit mehr SAG gefahren werden und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch. Ihr braucht jetzt nicht alle in Panik am Dämpfer drehen. Ich bin mit relativ viel SAG gefahren. Kein Durchschlag, da der Hinterbau sehr, sehr Progressiv wird. Nicht das bequemste, wenn man in die Progression geht aber es hält.



Ich finde nicht, dass der V-SX Hinterbau sehr sehr progressiv wird.

Scau mal, da steht "leicht progressiv" mit einer Degression am ende

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/549018


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (30. Juni 2012)

@Tommkill 

Ich gebe dir recht und finde auch nicht dass das V.SX zu Ende progressiv wird - schließlich nutzt er den ganze Federweg aus und schlägt in manchen Fällen sogar durch!

Zum Diagramm:

Wenn man genau hinsieht, geht der Dämpferweg bis ~57mm ... unsere Dämpfer laufen aber nur bis 53mm (oder hat da jemand was anderes verbaut?). Sprich die Progression am Ende wird nie eintrehten. 

Ich denke die Grafik wurde ohne Dämpfer erstellt, was auch den unüblich hohen Dämpferweg erklären würde.


----------



## akami (30. Juni 2012)

Ich finde schon, dass der Hinterbau recht progressiv zum Ende hin wird. Was ja eigentlich auch denkbar ist, das der Hinterbau gerade am Anfang sehr viel Federweg freigibt. Bei Luft-Dämpfern noch mehr als bei Coil-Dämpfern. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur mein Empfinden.

Dein Dämpfer hat nur 53mm Hub? Also ich habe definitiv einen 200x57mm Dämpfer im Bike, so wie es sein soll. Damit verkürzt Du deinen Federweg ca. um 12mm. Durchgeschlagen ist mir meine Coil noch nie.


----------



## Tommkill (30. Juni 2012)

@ Dipstick


Dipstick schrieb:


> @Tommkill
> Zum Diagramm:
> 
> Wenn man genau hinsieht, geht der Dämpferweg bis ~57mm ... unsere Dämpfer laufen aber nur bis 53mm (oder hat da jemand was anderes verbaut?). Sprich die Progression am Ende wird nie eintrehten.
> ...



Also der Fox hat 57 mm Hub, der RS Monarch auch und die DTSwiss haben 55 mm Hub. Am Testbike ist ja ein Fox RP 23, somit stimmt das mit dem Hub auch.

@ akami

Ich denke das ist abhängig vom Dämpfer. Mein Monarch gibt nicht viel Dämpferweg am Anfang frei, da er eine straffere Druckstufe hat, als z.B. der Fox RP 23. Ich denke auch, dass man einen Hinterbau, der auf einen Luftdämpfer abgestimmt ist, nicht so progressiv entwickelt, da ja Luftdämpfer allgemein progressiver sind.


----------



## akami (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ja auch den RP23 gefahren. Das allgemeine Problem bei FOX mit Luftfederelementen ist einfach, dass Du sie nie wirklich perfekt eingestellt bekommst. Entweder sind sie super gut auf den Trail eingestellt und rauschen beim Anbremsen oder bei Low-Speed-Kanten durch den gesamten Federweg oder die LSC läuft perfekt und auf dem Trail hat man dann ein hölzern, schlechtes Ansprechverhalten.

Ich muss sagen, dass für mich Luft keine Lösung mehr ist. Coil ist einfach Goil, auch wenn es angeblich heißt, dass es zwischen Luft und Feder keine Unterschiede mehr gibt aber das kann mir keiner erzählen.

Und egal ob der Hinterbau nun Progressiver/Degressiver oder "Irgendeiniver" wird, wichtig ist und bleibt, dass man selber mit seinem Radl zufrieden* ist.

*Du kannst solange nicht mit deinem Rad zufrieden sein, solange irgendein Dir unbekannter User in einem anonymen Internetforum sagt, Dein Bike ist *******!


----------



## gotboost (30. Juni 2012)

Monarch hat eher 57,5 mm hub als 55mm.


----------



## Dipstick (30. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, bei mir ebenfalls 57mm ... dann ist ja wirklich eine kleine Progression am Ende  Ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## akami (30. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen größeren Dämpfer als empfohlen ausprobiert und hat Messwerte parat?

- Hat sich erledigt. Das Hauptlager ist maximal ausgereizt. Schade, sonst müsst das SX die 180mm packen können. Vielleicht mot Offsetbuchsen


----------



## Gala (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo VSX ler,

hat vieleicht jemand eine neue Hauptlagerwelle für mein 2010er VSX im Regal liegen?
Die neuen Besitzer geben sich zwar sehr engagiert, hängen aber auch am Tropf
der Lieferanten aus Taiwan. Die nächsten Ersatzteilieferungen würden erst im Sept.
eintreffen.
Preis/Versandk. etc sollten kein Problem sein.
Oder man trifft sich in Saalbach-Hinterglemm zum Freeride-Festival auf ein Bier, 
oder zwei...


----------



## Tommkill (2. Juli 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Monarch hat eher 57,5 mm hub als 55mm.



ich schrieb ja 57 ;-)


----------



## akami (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Gala!

Ich tippe mal, dass jeder, der Ersatzteile liegen hat diese horten wird. Wann hast Du denn die Anfrage losgeschickt? Ein Bekannter hat gerade vor 2-3 Tagen seine Hauptlagerersatzteile bekommen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gala (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Akami,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hier die Mail vom Internetstore.
Herr Boockmann ist für Votec zuständig u. meiner Meinung nach sehr engagiert und freundlich. Es gibt eine Warteliste, die wahrscheinlich von oben nach unten 
abgearbeitet wird. Ich werde morgen nochmals nachfragen, vieleicht hat sich ja 
was getan.



Sehr geehrter Votec Kunde,


wir möchten Sie heute über den aktuellen Stand der Ersatzteil Verfügbarkeit informieren.



Bei der  Übernahme im April wurden die Lagerbestände der Heydenbike übernommen.  Nach unserem damaligen Stand wurde uns mitgeteilt das alle benötigten  Teile zur Verfügung stehen. Nach erster Sichtung und Zählung mussten wir  aber leider feststellen das fast alles an Lagerkits, Dämpfer usw. nicht  mehr vorhanden ist.

Aus diesem  Grund mussten wir dies alles nachbestellen und das mitten in der Saison.  Leider verzögert sich seit dem die Lieferzeit erheblich. Ursprünglich  sind wir von Juni/Juli ausgegangen. Diesen Termin werden wir leider  nicht erfüllen können. Aktuell stehen wir bei einem Liefertermin im  September für Lagerkits.



Dieser Umstand  ist natürlich nicht schön und es tut uns sehr leid das wir nicht früher  die Teile liefern können. Allerdings wollen wir ganz transparent Sie  informieren und werden dies auch weiterhin so halten. Sollten Sie  das Lagerkit nicht mehr benötigen so antworten Sie mir eben auf die Mail  damit ich Sie von der Liste nehmen kann.


Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 


*Sören Boockmann*
Teamleiter Pre-Sales Service


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juli 2012)

Aha. Ich dachte die schicken Standartmails. Ich habe auch angefragt und eine ähnliche Antwort bekommen: evtl. Aug./Sept.
Ich brauche langfristig auch die Hauptwelle, da bei mir keine Inbusschraube drin ist, sondern ein Stück Gewindestange.


----------



## gotboost (3. Juli 2012)

Ddddd Standard!!!


----------



## kube (3. Juli 2012)

@Gala könntet du mir bitte mal die Email Adresse geben von dem Herrn Bookmann, brauche auch ganz dringend den Hauptlagerbolzen.....danke


----------



## Brickowski (3. Juli 2012)

Jemand Interesse an einem VSX Rahmen in S? Ich habe absolut keine Verwendung mehr und das gute Stück will gefahren werden. Ich würd ihn sehr günstig abgeben


----------



## bascopeach (3. Juli 2012)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder ne schöne Off-Topic 

Ich bin von Zeit zu Zeit richtig Bike-News süchtig und MTB-News und Pinkbike sind mir dann nicht genug.

Was surft ihr regelmäßig nach den neuesten News ab? 

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Bike8 (3. Juli 2012)

Mal On-Topic: Ich fahr jetzt zwar ein Rose Beef Cake FR8, weil ich durch den Aufkauf von Votec mein V.SX nicht mehr bekommen habe, doch würde ich gerne mal wieder ein paar Bilder von ihm sehen, gerne auch in Aktion!


----------



## Gala (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo kube,

hier die E-mailadresse: [email protected]


----------



## kube (4. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (7. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Hier der Link: Huber-Bushings
> Hier die Angaben/Maße:
> Lagerdurchmesser: Fox Dämpfer (12.7)
> Einbaubreite oben: 22.2mm
> ...



Ich würde den Bushings von Huber gerne mal ne Chance geben. Habe mich allerdings noch nicht wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt. Benötige ich für den RP23 die 2 teilige oder die 3 teilige Variante? Die Maße sind dank deinem Post klar. Ich nehme mal an, dass es die 2 teilige Variante ist, oder?


----------



## Dipstick (7. Juli 2012)

Es gehen beide 2 und die 3- teilige Variante! Wichtig ist lediglich die Gesamtlänge, der Innen und der Außendurchmesser!


----------



## bansaiman (12. Juli 2012)

Wegen des Fahrwerks eine Frage im Vergleich der Modelle 2011 vs 2012:

Habe gelesen,d ass das Fahrwerk des 2012er Modells nciht mehr so fluffig ist wie das 2011er, stimmt das und welche Variante des V SX bevorzugt ihr für Enduro touren? Also effektiv möglichst wippfrei bergauf und im DH ne Wucht ;-)


----------



## gotboost (12. Juli 2012)

Identische Fahrwerk, waren nur andere Dämpfer bei den Bravo Tests montiert, glaub ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## CMaax (12. Juli 2012)

haudi vsx'ler!

könnte jemand so nett sein und die maße/bezeichnung der dämpferschrauben posten?
ich weiß zwar dass das schon irgendwo hier im fred steht, konnte es aber auch nach langen suchen nicht mehr finden^^

vielen dänk !!!


----------



## akami (12. Juli 2012)

Oben: M8x50
Unten: M6x55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. Juli 2012)

Ich melde mich aus dem V.SX Thread ab. Mein Rad geht in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Lange Zeit war es ein treuer Begleiter. Trotzdem muss man irgendwann Abschied nehmen. Viel Spass mit euren V.SX!


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Erroll, nun erzähl schon was es neues gibt .D ??


----------



## Erroll (13. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hi Erroll, nun erzähl schon was es neues gibt .D ??



Ich bin sehr günstig an einen 2010er Reign X Rahmen in der richtigen Größe gekommen. Ich habe den Maestro Hinterbau an meinem Downhiller sehr lieben gelernt und wollte diesen nun auch am Enduro haben. Seit 3 Jahren überlege ich bereits und letzte Woche hab ich dann einfach zugeschlagen. Wobei ich hier nicht sagen will, dass der Hinterbau des Votec schlechter ist als der des Reign. Aber das Reign ist einfach anders. Das Votec wurde vor 2 Wochen am Gardasee nochmal ordentlich getrieben und geht jetzt in Rente. Evtl baue ich es im Winter für meine Freundin wieder auf. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## akami (13. Juli 2012)

Ich bin verwirrt. Das Votec hat doch eine ISCG-Aufnahme. Soweit ich weiß sogar ISCG05, oder Irre ich mich? 

Wenn da jetzt ne HS dran soll, wie macht Votec das? Es sind ja nur 2 Bohrungen vorhanden. Werden einfach nur die beiden genommen? Oder gibt es einen Adapter?


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juli 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr günstig an einen 2010er Reign X Rahmen in der richtigen Größe gekommen. Ich habe den Maestro Hinterbau an meinem Downhiller sehr lieben gelernt und wollte diesen nun auch am Enduro haben. Seit 3 Jahren überlege ich bereits und letzte Woche hab ich dann einfach zugeschlagen. Wobei ich hier nicht sagen will, dass der Hinterbau des Votec schlechter ist als der des Reign. Aber das Reign ist einfach anders. Das Votec wurde vor 2 Wochen am Gardasee nochmal ordentlich getrieben und geht jetzt in Rente. Evtl baue ich es im Winter für meine Freundin wieder auf. Wir werden sehen.



Ja, das Reign X gefällt mir auch sehr gut (.. also einer von uns beiden hat einen guten Geschmack  ). Hast Du Dir mal das neue PROPAIN angesehen ... da wird dir etwas bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## Erroll (13. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ja, das Reign X gefällt mir auch sehr gut (.. also einer von uns beiden hat einen guten Geschmack  ). Hast Du Dir mal das neue PROPAIN angesehen ... da wird dir etwas bekannt vorkommen.



Danke! Ja, du scheinst Geschmack zu haben!  Das Headline? Kannte ich bis vor kurzem noch nicht. Aber interessanter Rahmen. Das lange Oberrohr gefällt mir nicht so. Ich vergleiche morgen mal die Geo-Daten.


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Das Votec hat doch eine ISCG-Aufnahme. Soweit ich weiß sogar ISCG05, oder Irre ich mich?
> 
> Wenn da jetzt ne HS dran soll, wie macht Votec das? Es sind ja nur 2 Bohrungen vorhanden. Werden einfach nur die beiden genommen? Oder gibt es einen Adapter?



Hat zwei Votec löcher, da wird dann ein spezifischer Votec Adapter einmal festgeschraubt, einmal Durchgangsloch. Ist iscg Old. Eigentlich Murks für hs.


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2012)

Ist das wirklich ein Votec-Adapter oder die Grundplatte der HS?


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2012)

Was, wo?


----------



## akami (14. Juli 2012)

Egal, ich habe Votec jetzt nach dem Adapter gefragt. Sollten die keinen haben, werde ich mir selber etwas basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (16. Juli 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich würde den Bushings von Huber gerne mal ne Chance geben. Habe mich allerdings noch nicht wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt. Benötige ich für den RP23 die 2 teilige oder die 3 teilige Variante? Die Maße sind dank deinem Post klar. Ich nehme mal an, dass es die 2 teilige Variante ist, oder?





Norco Aurum 2 Test schrieb:


> Leider ist aber auch am Aurum nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Zu bedauern ist, dass Norco am Dämpfer auf zweiteilige Bushings setzt  und das auch noch bei einem recht breiten Einbaumaß an der Wippe. Das Ergebnis ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Ausgeschlagene Buchsen und ein verbogener Dämpferbolzen. Es wäre wünschenswert wenn Norco hier im kommenden Jahr ein paar Euro investiert und auf ein dreiteiliges Bushing-Set umrüstet.



Vielleicht  ganz interessant zu wissen, falls du noch nicht bestellt hast...


----------



## Erroll (16. Juli 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Vielleicht  ganz interessant zu wissen, falls du noch nicht bestellt hast...



Danke, aber hat sich bei mir durch den Rahmenwechsel ja eh erledigt.


----------



## aduy (16. Juli 2012)

Berichte doch mal bitte, wie es sich so fährt? Ich denke nämlich darüber nach, mir ein Ähnliches zu kaufen...

Und wie schwer ist Deins?

_________________

Sacs Longchamps


----------



## Erroll (16. Juli 2012)

Kommentare zum Fahrverhalten kannst du dir hier entnehmen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282551
Oder meinst du jetzt speziell im Vergleich zum V.SX?
Momentan bin ich noch am Aufbau. Teile werden bis auf ein paar kleine Änderungen identisch zu meinem V.SX sein. Ich rechne mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,9-14,1 kg. Wenn ich fertig bin stelle ich Bilder in mein Benutzeralbum, bzw. in oben genannten Thread.


----------



## 2white2red (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile dürfte bekannt sein, dass die Lagersätze von Votec erst ab etwa September verfügbar sind.
Hat sich jemand von euch eine andere Quelle dafür aufgetan? 
Mit entsprechenden Zeichnungen und einer Drehbank ist das schnell erledigt.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Juli 2012)

Bis auf den Hauptlagerbolzen ist alles Standartindustrieware und überall erhältlich.


----------



## Peter-S (18. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand die Reach und Stack Maße für das V.SX parat (20")?


----------



## akami (18. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Ich habe auch wieder Teile für mein SX bestellt:

SRAM X.0 2Fach Hammerschmidt-Trigger
SRAM X.0 10Fach-Trigger
SRAM X.0 XG 1080 X-Glide Kassette 11-36
SRAM X.0 schwarz/schwarz 10Fach-Schaltwerk
SRAM X.0 PC 1091R Hollow Pin 10Fach Kette
Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 175mm 22Z Kurbel
Truvativ TEAM Innenlager
Votec ISCG-Adapter
Formula MixMaster

Des weiteren bin ich am überlegen mir den BOS Vip`R zu bestellen. Was haltet ihr davon?


Und bevor Gerüchte entstehen:
1. Ich halte immer noch nicht viel von der HS aber der XTR-Antrieb musste raus und die Hammerschmidt wurde mir förmlich an den Kopf geworfen.

2. Von Luftikussen halte ich immer noch nicht so viel aber der CCDB fährt schon nicht schlecht und der BOS soll sich ja gleichwertig fahren.


MFG


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Juli 2012)

Vergiss es, kommt nie ran an einen Stahldämpfer, Luft wird halt doch ständig im Dämpfer komprimiert und irgendwann ist Schluss.
Eine Stahlfeder bleibt dagegen bis zum Schluss linear.
Punkt.
Akami, bau nicht soviel um an deinem Bike, geh lieber Fahren, macht mehr Spass, dann bleiben auch deine Protektoren besser an den Wadeln dran, wenn die etwas an Umfang zunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr ja schon sehr viel aber die Waden wollen leider nicht. Außerdem sitzen die Protektoren sau gut. Habe mittlerweile die Bluegrass Super Bobcat


----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe da noch mal eine Frage an die HS-Generation.

Laut SRAM braucht man einen HS-Shifter, da dieser Umgekehrt arbeitet, dass heißt zum Hochschalten wird der Zug nicht gezogen, sondern beim Runterschalten.

Dann müsste doch eigentlich der untere, silberne Hebel den Zug los lassen und der der obere, schwarze den Zug anziehen?

Oder ist das bei Sram so, dass oben hoch und unten runter geschaltet wird?


MFG,
Philip


----------



## styriabeef (19. Juli 2012)

Willkommen im Club Hammerschmidt! 

mit dem silbernen Hebel schaltest du hinunter wobei der Bowdenzug gezogen wird. MIt dem schwarzen vice-versa.

wie schauts denn mit meinen Schrauben aus?


----------



## 2white2red (19. Juli 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bis auf den Hauptlagerbolzen ist alles Standartindustrieware und überall erhältlich.


 
Unter anderem gehts um das.
Keine Normteile sind auch die Schrauben + die Welle die durch die Sitzstrebe läuft.
Hat jemand alternative Quellen hierfür?


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Juli 2012)

Ist alles nur Fleissarbeit.


----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

@ Styriabeef:

Klar, das Schaltverhalten ist invertiert aber warum gibt es einen speziellen HS-Trigger? Bei den normalen Triggern zieht der große Hebel auch an und der kleine löst den Zug wieder. Die HS ist auch mit den normalen Triggern Schaltbar, das weiß ich. Ich meine mich aber auch entsinnen zu können, dass jemand hier im Thread Probleme mit der HS hatte, weil er nur einen normalen Trigger hatte. Nachdem er auf einen HS-Trigger gewechselt hatte lief alles.

Oder wurde der 2Fach-HS-Trigger nur entwickelt, weil es zum Zeitpunkt des HS-Releases noch keine 2Fach-Kurbelm gab? Aber warum wird der Hebel dann weiter als spezieller HS-Trigger weiter verkauft und erscheint auch jedes Jahr als Neuauflage? - Fragen über Fragen.


@Schrauben: Die Schrauben sind raus !!! --- Schicke aber gerne noch mal welche los, habe die im überfluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (19. Juli 2012)

zum HS-Trigger: Ist ein ganz normaler 2-speed Trigger, den man auch an einem 2xUmwerfer fahren kann. Rauf und runterschalten ist halt so wie hinten, da die Hs ohne Trigger immer im Overdrive wäre wie das Schaltwerk immer auf dem kleinsten Ritzel wäre....

Was machst dann mit dem kompletten XTR-Zeugs?

Und hat schon jemand einen 2.4er Mountainking II hinten montiert? reichts?

PS: Ende nächste Woche gehts zwei Tage nach Lenzerheide und dann zwei Tage Davos. Mal sehen was alles kaputt geht (mach mir Sorgen um die M6 Dämpferschraube...) xD


----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

Also hat der HS-Trigger null Sinn? Super 

XTR ist verkauft und der Käufer kommt aus meinem alten Bikerkreis in Düsseldorf.

Ich fahre den Mountainking II UST vorne und hinten schon seit einiger Zeit. Was meinst du mit: "reichts?" ?

Örks, warum kommen meine Päkchen nie oder stark verzögert an? Gott, wie das nervt!!!


----------



## Peter-S (19. Juli 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Reach und Stack Maße für das V.SX parat (20")?



 niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Schiltrac (20. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Mountainking II UST vorne und hinten schon seit einiger Zeit. Was meinst du mit: "reichts?" ?


 
naja es sieht doch ziemlich eng aus Hinten. Hab momentan  nur nen 2.25er Ardent drauf. Da ich aber nächste Woche  in Lenzerheide und Davos immer mit der Gondel rauf gehe und dort auch die DH Strecken runter heize will ich doch etwas robustes haben.

Und bei mir läuft das Hinterrad eh ca 2mm weiter rechts und nicht mittig im Hinterbau und auf der rechten seite habe ich auch noch den Kettenstrebenschutz. Der hatte z.B: mit 2.4er FA immer Kontakt....


----------



## akami (20. Juli 2012)

Der 2.4er MKII baut recht schlank. Meiner hatte mit den Gummifäden kontakt zum Kettenstrebenschutz. Die wurden dann kurzer Hand abgeschnitten und gut war.


----------



## akami (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich in etwas neues verliebt. Falls jemand Interesse hat: Votex SX mit seltenen Spezialparts


----------



## Schiltrac (23. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Der 2.4er MKII baut recht schlank. Meiner hatte mit den Gummifäden kontakt zum Kettenstrebenschutz. Die wurden dann kurzer Hand abgeschnitten und gut war.


 

also ich habs getestet und es passt. Musste einfach das Laufrad nach rechts nachzentriern. Jetzt kommt vorne noch der Kaiser vom DH-ler drauf und dann ist das Bike ready für diese und weitere Trails:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9YN4cWAy-M&feature=related"]Downhill Peak Lenzerheide      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeATLiUjx1k"]BÃ¼nder A-Line Gotschnaboden - Klosters- YouTube[/nomedia]

mal schauen obs SX das unbeschadet übersteht xD


----------



## gotboost (24. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in etwas neues verliebt. Falls jemand Interesse hat: Votex SX mit seltenen Spezialparts



Und was wird's?


----------



## bascopeach (24. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in etwas neues verliebt.



Ist ja klar dass du als V.SX Customiser rausrücken musst was deine neue Liebe ist! 

Schade dass wir dich hier verlieren werden!


----------



## akami (26. Juli 2012)

So ich bleibe euch doch erhalten, der Rahmen hat mich dann doch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Juli 2012)

Hätte mich auch gewundert, nachdem du soviel Arbeit in dein SX gesteckt hast.
Was war es denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## akami (26. Juli 2012)

Das war ein Reign SX. Wurde mir von einem Kollegen via Fotos schmackhaft gemacht und in Live überzeugte es mich gar nicht.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Juli 2012)

Aha. Ich persönlich finde die Optik nicht so die Wucht. Aber technisch und vom Hinterbaukonzept her soll es sehr gut und sehr potent sein.
Das ideale Rad für die Fans der Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## akami (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bin früher das Glory DH gefahren, sau genial aber diese hydrogeformte Optik ist nichts für mich.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Juli 2012)

Das V.SX ist aber auch Hydrogeformt. Halt ein wenig dezenter.


----------



## akami (26. Juli 2012)

Ja aber diese ganzen komischen geschwungen Rohre, vorallem diese S-Förmigen Unterrohre gehen mal gar nicht. Hydrogeformt ist auch falsch, ich glaube das nennt sich organisch geformt. Außerdem finde ich Wippe und Hinterbaus extrem scheußlich. -- Meine Meinung.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich mag diese S-förmigen Rohre auch nicht. Am schlimmsten ist das bei Spezialiced. Finde ich. Naja, jedem Tierchen sein plessierchen.

Hydrogeformt beschreibt ja eigentlich auch nur das Herstellungsverfahren der Rohre.


----------



## aerofun (30. Juli 2012)

Quizfrage an die Votec/V.SX Fahrer,

an welche Stelle gehört das schwarze Zwischenstück?







Hab letzten Freitag den Hinterbau meines V.SX zerlegt und bin mir jetz nimmer ganz sicher wo diese "untergelegt" wird. 
1 Bolzen Wippe? 2 Wippe zu Hauptrahmen? 3 Dampferschraube ?

Und ja ... hab schon bisschen rumprobiert, am besten hat's ganz ohne gepasst!?! 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Peter-S (30. Juli 2012)

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da müüste es erkennbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aerofun (30. Juli 2012)

hi peter, danke 

ein ähnliches spiel hab ich grad mit bildern von meinem unzerlegten SX betrieben  ... leider waren da wenige, 
dementsprechend hochauflösende bilder dabei, wo ich's eindeutige erkennen hätte können 

Wenn ich das jetz nochma seh, muss meine erste Vermutung schon stimmen >>> gehört zwischen Wippe & Hauptrahmen. Scheinbar muss ich da nochma die gegenüberliegende der beiden Schrauben etwas weiter rausdrehen, damit es zusammen passt ... 

hmm...ok, morgen Früh nochma hinschaun, war heut schon bisschen spät und finster ^^ ... 

evtl. hat ja noch einer die konkrete Antwort parat.


----------



## bascopeach (31. Juli 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch ne HS mit Short Cage und der 12-36 Kassette?

Mein X9 Schaltwerk (Long Cage 10-fach) macht ja Probleme und da hätte
ich gerne gegen einen

X9 Shortcage
X0 Shortcage 
X0 DH Shortcage

getauscht, allerdings gehen da die Meinungen stark auseinander ob das geht....


----------



## akami (31. Juli 2012)

DH Short Cage geht nicht. X9 und X0 gehen ohne Probleme (sowohl nach Formel als auch in der Praxis).


----------



## Erroll (31. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> DH Short Cage geht nicht.



Sehe ich auch so. Nimm einfach eins in Medium. Das hat genug Kapazität und die Bodenfreiheit ist auch gegeben. Lief bei mir absolut Problemlos (und tut es jetzt auch noch).


----------



## bascopeach (31. Juli 2012)

(Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps zum Short Cage, dann schau ich mal nach nem gÃ¼nstigen X=, oder lohnt der im Vergleich zum X9 nicht, was meint ihr?)

Kann mir einer von euch den Unterschied zwischen nem DÃ¤mpfer mit EinbaumaÃ 200x55 und nem EinbaumaÃ 200x57 sagen?

FÃ¼hlt sich der 57 nach mehr Hub an?

Ich bin heute nÃ¤mlich auf den *"RS Durolux RCA"* gestoÃen, der anscheinend ne ordentliche Enduro-Perfromance liefern soll und halt verdammt gÃ¼nstig ist (139â¬)

Von den Buchsen passt auch RS, also wÃ¤re der mir schon evtl. einen Test wert,
alles ist glaub ich besser als dieser besch... DT XM 180.

Die Variante mit 55mm Hub wird in GER nirgends angeboten, aber da mÃ¼sste man ja irgendwie rankommen...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (31. Juli 2012)

Mein Fox hat 200x57 und das macht ca. 165mm Federweg. Sollte also gehen. Pass auf den Durchmesser auf, dass das Teil durch den Tunnel passt.
Akami kann da sicher was genaueres sagen. Der ist hier der Dämpfermaster.

Achso, ob sich das nach "Mehr" anfühlt. Kommt auf die Dämpferkennlinie an. Wenn die Progression schon früh kommt, fühlt sich's wohl eher nach weniger an!?!? Denke ich. Mein Fox hat ne große Luftkammer, da kommt die Progression erst später. Der Federweg wird sehr gut ausgenutzt, ohne das die Kiste durchrauscht. Mein Hinterbau verrichtet anstandslos seinen Dienst. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Mein SX ist keine Parkmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (31. Juli 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Mein Fox hat 200x57 und das macht ca. 165mm Federweg. Sollte also gehen. Pass auf den Durchmesser auf, dass das Teil durch den Tunnel passt.
> Akami kann da sicher was genaueres sagen. Der ist hier der Dämpfermaster.



Denke schon dass der durchpasst, doof finde ich halt dass der (genau wie mein jetziger Dämpfer der DT) nur 55mm Hub hat, nicht 57mm, mich würde interessieren wieviel Federweg das dann tatsächlich ausmacht...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (31. Juli 2012)

Das ergibt ca. 160mm. 

Ich denke das du die 5mm vernachlässigen kannst. Wichtiger ist die Performance die der Dämpfer liefert. Ob dir das taugt.


----------



## akami (31. Juli 2012)

@ Short Cage:

Das Short Cage hat eine Kapazität von 30 Zähnen. Bei folgender Formel:

(Zähne größtes Kettenblatt - Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatt) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel - Zähne kleinstes Ritzel) 

Das macht dann mit der HS:

22 - 22 oder 24 - 24 (eigentlich egal, weil es in beiden Fällen "0" ist) + (36-11) also = 25

Von daher hättest Du noch 5 Zähne Reserve 

Einige Beispiele für Schaltwerkslängen und der damit verbundenen Kapazität:

Im Mountainbike-Bereich, Hersteller Shimano:

Beispiel Saint-Gruppe (Freeride/Downhill):

    SS (= Kürzel für den kurzer Käfig): 29 Zähne
    GS (= Kürzel für den mittleren Käfig): 33 Zähne
    SGS (= Kürzel für den langen Käfig): 45 Zähne 

Beispiel Deore-XT-Gruppe:

    GS-Käfig: 33 bzw. 35 Zähne (je nach Schaltwerkversion)
    SGS-Käfig: 45 Zähne 

Im Mountainbike-Bereich, Hersteller SRAM:

Beispiel X.0-Gruppe:

    kurzer Käfig: 30 Zähne
    mittlerer Käfig: 37 Zähne
    langer Käfig: 45 Zähne 

Im Rennrad-Bereich, Hersteller Shimano:

Beispiel Dura-Ace-Gruppe:

    SS-Käfig: 33 Zähne 

(+ max. Zähnedifferenz bei Kurbelgarnitur: 28 Zähne)

Beispiel Ultegra-Gruppe:

    SS-Käfig: 29 Zähne 

(+ max. Zähnedifferenz bei Kurbelgarnitur: 16 Zähne)

    GS-Käfig: 37 Zähne 

(+ max. Zähnedifferenz bei Kurbelgarnitur: 22 Zähne) 


@X0 oder X9:

X9 fährt sich super und ist um einiges günstiger. Das X0 ist eigentlich nur leichter und tut preislich mehr weh, wenn es abreist.

Meine Empfehlung - Sogar das 2013er Modell mit Bear Clutch und für 100 Flocken echt super!!!


@Dämpferhub:

Der Unterschied 55/57mm Hub beträgt im Endfederweg ca. 6mm

@Neuer Dämpfer:

Eigentlich sollte so jeder Air-Dämpfer passen und beim RS Durolux RCA mache ich mir da gar keine Sorgen. Würde ich Luft fahren, würde ich ich mit dem BOS Vip'R liebäugeln.

_________________________________________________________________

Und das ist bei mir in den diesen und nächsten Monat in Sachen SX geplant:

Dämpfer:
RWC Nadellager

Antrieb:
Truvativ Hammerschmidt 22Z mit X.0 Trigger
Sram X.0 Schaltwerk, schwarz, short cage mit X.0 Trigger
Sram PC 1091R Hollow Pin Kette 10-fach
Sram XG 1080 X-Glide Kassette 11-36 Kassette

Bremsen:
Sram X.0 Trail

Reifen:
Michelin Wild Grip'R Advanced Reinforced Tubeless 2.35

Sattel:
Crank Brother Iodine 11


----------



## bascopeach (1. August 2012)

akami schrieb:


> X9 fährt sich super und ist um einiges günstiger. Das X0 ist eigentlich nur leichter und tut preislich mehr weh, wenn es abreist.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung - Sogar das 2013er Modell mit Bear Clutch und für 100 Flocken echt super!!!



Danke für den Tipp, XO und X9 unterscheiden sich nur durch Gewicht? Ich dachte die sind auch bissl anders aufgebaut, aber das 2013er sieht doch super aus, abgesehen davon dass es grau und nicht schwarz ist, dann wird halt wieder fröhlich foliert  ...



akami schrieb:


> @Dämpferhub:
> 
> Der Unterschied 55/57mm Hub beträgt im Endfederweg ca. 6mm



Schon doof beim Durlolux aber was soll ich machen? Das Grundprinzip von dem Dämpfer und seine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefallen mir auf dem Papier echt gut... Bin am WE den Roco Air gefahren, den fand ich auch nicht schlecht muss ich sagen, schönes Ansprechverhalten, gefühlt 100mal weniger Losbrechmoment als mein DT gerade...



akami schrieb:


> @Neuer Dämpfer:
> 
> Eigentlich sollte so jeder Air-Dämpfer passen und beim RS Durolux RCA mache ich mir da gar keine Sorgen. Würde ich Luft fahren, würde ich ich mit dem BOS Vip'R liebäugeln.



Danke dir, 500 Flocken hab ich gerade halt mal null auf Täsch, ich geh jetzt in Urlaub und danach wird Kassensturz gemacht, hoffentlich reicht dann die Kohle um den Monarch Plus zu testen, passt der nicht kommt evtl. der Durlox, der Vip´r ist vielleicht dann 2013 fällig, werd mich dämpfertechnisch intensiver auf der Eurobike umschauen...



akami schrieb:


> Bremsen:
> Sram X.0 Trail
> 
> Reifen:
> Michelin Wild Grip'R Advanced Reinforced Tubeless 2.35



Du verkaufst die One? Versteh ich null! Aber gut

Und Michelin versteh ich auch nicht, wieso so n Nischenprodukt, was ich gelesen hab ist dass die sich wahnsinnig schnell abschrabbeln...


----------



## Erroll (1. August 2012)

bascopeach schrieb:


> XO und X9 unterscheiden sich nur durch Gewicht? Ich dachte die sind auch bissl anders aufgebaut...


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Das X0 hat ne stärkere Feder und wirft die Kette schon noch mal ne Ecke knackiger auf die Kettenblätter. Der Unterschied ist aber gering. Ich merke es nur wenn ich vom Glory (mit X9) aufs Reign (X0) umsteige. Vernunftshalber würde ich aber auch zum X9 greifen. Der Unterschied in der Schaltperformance ist gering, aber vorhanden. Ach ja, beide Räder werden mit X9 Triggern geschaltet.


----------



## akami (1. August 2012)

1. Welche besonderen Einstellmöglichkeiten meinst Du denn?
2. Vor zwei Tagen war im BM noch ein neuer BOS Vip'R für 300,- aber wenn es nicht geht, geht es nicht. Bin ja gespannt, ob sich hier jemand das Teil besorgt.
3. Ich war immer sehr begistert von meiner laten Code und bin letztens die neue gefahren und es fühlte sich wieder richtig gut an. Die Trail soll sich ja gleich fahren ist aber um einiges leichter. Zudem komme ich mit der Bremse von 5 Klemmschellen auf nur noch 2 Klemmschellen.
4. Das Problem ist, dass es leider nicht wirklich viel Trail/Enduro Tubeless-Bereifung gibt. der Continental MKII ist schon ganz gut aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der nciht wirklich rund läuft und eienn Rubber Queen mit 1150g finde ich schon etwas krass.


----------



## Gala (3. August 2012)

Hallo Akami,

zum Thema Reifen: Panaracer CG All Condition Tubeless.
                          Kann ich Dir wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen, hab die weiche Mischung
                          den ganzen Herbst/Winter/FrÃ¼hling gefahren. Sahne Reifen.
                          Der oben genannte Gewicht: 760g
                          Momentan am gÃ¼nstigsten bei Wiggle fÃ¼r 44 â¬ zu haben.
Gruss


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Berg-ab-Sports.
Kann mir einer sagen, welche ISCG-Aufnahme ich beim'09er Rahmen vorfinde? Ich habe einen SX-Rahmen für meinen Kumpel besorgt. Es steht aber noch die KeFü aus. Ich bin mit dem C-Guide super zufrieden. Könnte mir aber auch andere Kefü vorstellen.
Dank euch schon mal.


----------



## Schiltrac (4. August 2012)

SX in Action. War ziemlich nass 
[yt=Lenzerheide 2012]9pSpV-5YZt8&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## migges (4. August 2012)

Schönes Video,endlich mal ein Votec in Freier Wildbahn.So muss Das.
Dein VSX sieht meinem Ähnlich,ich find gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (4. August 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, welche ISCG-Aufnahme ich beim'09er Rahmen vorfinde?


Gar keine. ISCG gabs glaub ich erst ab 2011.


----------



## Schiltrac (4. August 2012)

mein 2011 hat so nen Adapterring für die HS. Ist soviel ich weiss das alte ISCG


----------



## akami (5. August 2012)

Nochmal zur Schaltung:

Hammerschmidt mit X.0 short cage läuft butterweich.Zumindest bei mir 

MFG


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (7. August 2012)

akami, hast du ein 22er oder 24er kettenblatt in deiner HS?


----------



## akami (7. August 2012)

Ich habe ein 22er Blatt verbaut aber mit dem 24 sollte es genauso gut laufen.

So HS/X.0 Antrieb und Bremse sowie MMX sind verbaut:

































Sorry für die schlechte Quali aber für den ersten Eindruck sollte es reichen.


----------



## gotboost (7. August 2012)

Schöne Bremse! Funktion, gewicht Preis?


----------



## akami (7. August 2012)

Funktion: 
War noch nicht mit dem Trail mit dem guten StÃ¼ck, Ã¤ndert sich aber gleich  - Das Proberollen vor der haustÃ¼r fÃ¼hlte sich aber sehr gut an.

Gewicht: Pro Bremse 417g inklusive Scheibe/Schrauben/Adapter/etc.

Preis: Pro Bremse â¬239.00,-


----------



## Schiltrac (7. August 2012)

Ein Avid Gerümpel gegen die schicke Italienerin getauscht? Geht ja gar nicht. Meine CR fliegt nächstens mal raus.... (Druckpunkt wandert extrem.... und die scheiben sind sowas von hässlich)

Und der Schaltzug soll so?


Und wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem MKII am HR?

ich bin ziemlich endtäuscht von ihm...


PS: Die Kefü der HS gehört so ungefähr 3 Löcher weiter nach hinten


----------



## akami (7. August 2012)

1. Die X.0 als "Gerümpel" bezeichnen ist ja wohl eine Frechheit. Eine sehr schöne Bremse ist das 

2. Die Formula ist zwar schick aber irgendwie war ich nie ganz glücklich mit ihr. Außerdem ist die Ergonomie jetzt viel besser.

3. Man muss nicht die ganze Bremse tauschen, weil die Scheiben einem nicht passen. Ich persönlich mag die HS1.

4. Momentan ist es noch ein tierisches Kabel-Wirr-Warr, wird demnächst gefixt. Was meinst Du genau?

5. Ich bin von den MKII auch noch nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Fliegen auch nächsten monat raus. Vorallem, da sie unrund laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (7. August 2012)

Warum deine Elixir nicht richtig packt und überlastet ist kann ich dir sagen. Es ist eine XC-Bremse und kein Super Enduro bzw. Light Freeride Anker. - Was wäre/ist denn Deine neue Wahl für's SX?


----------



## Erroll (8. August 2012)

Man muss die elixir nur anständig entlüften können. Wenn man das drauf hat, hat man bei der elixir einen schön harten und konstanten Druckpunkt. Selbst am Downhiller oder bei richtig langen Abfahrten in den Alpen hatte ich da je Probleme. Man muss es aber drauf haben. Es bedarf schon etwas Übung. So zickig wie the One ist sie aber lange nicht.


----------



## akami (9. August 2012)

Moin!

Soeben habe ich meine Huber-Bushings durch RWC Nadellager ausgetauscht. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie das Geld wert sind.

MFG


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2012)

Sind sie nicht!
Wetten, du kommst wieder zurück zu den Gleitlagern, spätestens dann, wenn die Nadellager zu Knacksen beginnen.
Wieviel ist dein VSX jetzt eigentlich Wert? 9000-10000 Euronen?


----------



## akami (9. August 2012)

Ob sie knarzen oder nicht halten sei erstmal dahin gestellt aber Fakt ist, dass sie die Dämpferperformance um einiges anheben.

Nee auf so viel komme ich lange nicht aber es fährt sich so


----------



## Schiltrac (10. August 2012)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Die X.0 als "Gerümpel" bezeichnen ist ja wohl eine Frechheit. Eine sehr schöne Bremse ist das
> 
> 2. Die Formula ist zwar schick aber irgendwie war ich nie ganz glücklich mit ihr. Außerdem ist die Ergonomie jetzt viel besser.
> 
> ...


 

naja ich mag Avid nicht so.... 

Finde meine 09er The One optisch und ergonomisch viel besser.
Sie ist halt einfach ein bischen launisch, aber meistens funzt sie top.
Und ja, zum entlüften ist sie mühsam... hab erst grad weider mal zwei Anläufe gebraucht.

Möchte evtl. mal die Saint kaufen und an den DH'ler schrauben und die The One ans V.SX machen.

zu 3: Es ist ja nicht nur wegen der Bremsscheibe, sondern auch weil der Druckpunkt manchmal einfach so beim radeln in der Ebene komplett weg ist und nach ca. 20x Pumpen wieder da ist 

zu 4: also das Schaltkabel hängt da halt einfach so lose rum und könnte schnell von den Seitenstollen des Reifens ertasst werden.

zu 5: Hmm ich glaub als nächstes werde ich mal die Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert (in einer gescheiten Gummimisching und nicht nur in dieser Performance-Line) testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (10. August 2012)

Ich war gestern kurz unterwegs und muss sagen, dass sich für mich die Avid echt gut anfühlt. Vorne und hinten habe ich jetzt gleiche Druckpunkte, der Hebel fühlt sich nicht mehr so schwammig und das Bremsgefühl ist um einiges angenehmer. Zudem kommt, dass das Cockpit nicht mehr so überladen wirkt, da ich jetzt nur noch zwei anstatt fünf Klemmschellen habe. Zudem habe ich jetzt Bremshebel, Schalthebel und Reverb-Lenkerfernbedienung so positionieren können, dass alle Hebel angenehm erreichbar sind ohne umgreifen zu müssen bzw. sich Hebel im Weg stehen.
Die The One vpn 09 ist tatsächlich schöner als die Nachfolgemodelle hat aber auch einiges weniger an Bremsleitung und ist nicht Mix-Master kompatibel, soweit ich weiß. - Maja, wie schön, dass wir nicht alle das gleiche mögen und wollen, sonst hätten ja alles das gleiche Bike, wäre doch schrecklich.

Die neue Saint finde ich persönlich Optisch nicht wirklich schick. Zudem kann ich diesen IceTech-Scheiben nicht vertrauen, Wenn eine Scheibe während einer normalen ausfahrt schmilzr erweckt das kein vertrauen in mir aber man kann ja auf andere Scheibenmodelle ausweichen. Die Hope M4 fährt sich auch sehr schön.

Diese komische Avid-Scheibe ist echt eine optische Katastrophe *schüttel*. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meiner Elixir 5 am XC, seit dem ich sie mit der Super Formula entlüftet habe rennt sie verdammt gut.

Das Kabel hat noch viel Platz zum Rad aber es sieht optisch nicht schön aus. Ich werde wohl auch hier wieder die Stahlflexleitungen von Goodridge verweden. Sehen besser aus und lassen sich angenehmer verlegen.

Bei Schwalbe stört mich, dass das was den Grip ausmacht nur eine dünne Schicht ist, welche auf den Reifen aufgedampft ist. Sobald die runter gefahren ist, wars das. Der Hans Dampf ist leider nur für trockenes, steiniges Gelände ausgelegt.


----------



## akami (11. August 2012)

Heute mal wieder einen schönen Ausflug gemacht. Schwarz-Rot-Gold  

Updates:
- Kabel-Wirr-Warr beseitigt
- RWC Nadellager montiert

Kurze Testberichte:
- Die Avid X.0 Trail ist eine Wahnsinnsbremse. Brachiale Kraft, die super zu dosieren ist. Sehr ergonimisch und keine Geräuschentwicklung.

- Die Nadellager machen einen wirklich guten Job. Die original Fox-DU-Bushing und selbst die Huber-Bushing sind ein S***** dagegen.

- Hammerschmidt plus X.0-Antrieb. Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft die HS fast geräuschfrei ans SX zu basteln. Man hört nur bei ganz genauem hinhören eoin leises "surren" im OD. Das Schaltwerk arbeitet knackig und präzise.


----------



## Schiltrac (11. August 2012)

Dass bei Schwalbe die Grip-schicht nur aufgedampft ist, wusste ich gar nicht...
Hab bis jetzt auch nur mässige Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe gemacht (Pannensicherheit), will der Marke aber noch ne Chance geben,

Bemerkt man die Nadellager so dolle? Damit haben hat man ja beim Strive so werbung gemacht...
Naja ich muss auch schauen, habe wieder einmal Spiel im Hinterbau (mittlerweile jedes meiner drei Fullys  ) Ich hasse so etwas! Werde einmal überall komplett dreiteilige Buchsen von RS montieren (Beim V.SX auch oben 22,2mm, oder?)
Naja hab das Bike in GR wohl zu hart ranngenommen 

Zur HS: meine ist komplett still. Hab sie damit behandelt


----------



## akami (12. August 2012)

Reifen:

Ja ist nicht gerade gut gelöst von Schwalbe. Wenn Du Dir etwas von Schwalbe holst, dann pass auf, dass das Ding auch ins SX passt. Mein Continental MKII hat nach oben noch ca. 15mm und zur Seite ca. 11mm platz. Hier eine kleine Tabelle zum Vergleich (Durchschnittswerte):





Luftdruck: MKII: 1,9bar, FA: 2,1bar, HD: Luftdruck: 1,9bar

Je nach Schwankungen in der Verarbeitung, des gefahrenen Luftdruckes sowie des verwendeten Sitz- und Kettenstrebenschutzes kann das passen oder auch nicht.


Nadellager:

- Mit den Nadellagern spricht der Dämpfer viel schneller an, die Dämpfung fühlt sich Komfortabler an und die ganze Performance ist wesentlich satter. Für mich sind die Nadellager eine echte Offenbarung, fast so wie der Vergleich zwischen Coil- und Air-Dämpfer.

- Das Spiel im Hinterbau ist ja bei Votec ein alt bekanntes Problem, welches Votec selbst damals versucht hat mit der nicht nach DIN gefertigten Schraube zu lösen. Ob die Lösung, die Du Dir da holen möchtest bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die Bewegung ja auch wieder an der Hardware statfindet, so wie ich das sehe. - Die Einbaubreiten sind 22,2 oben(M8)/unten(M6).


----------



## Peter-S (12. August 2012)

Ich habe den Hans Dampf (1,8 bar) in dieser Saison montiert und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Fahre das Teil schlauchlos mit SLIME und habe erst einen Mantel geschrottelt, durch einen kapitalen Riss/Durchstich von ca. 2,5 cm quer zur Laufrichtung. Da konnte auch das SLIME leider nichts mehr retten


----------



## DigitalEclipse (12. August 2012)

Hey Akami, was ist das denn für ein Sinneswandel? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Egal, nur Spass.

Wegen Nadellagern:
Ich gebe eins zu bedenken! Der Innenring (sofern vorhanden, sonst der Bolzen) bewegt sich relativ zum Aussenring nur in einem eingeschränkten Bereich. Der größte Schwenkwinkel ist ja an der Wippe. Wieviel sind das dort? Vielleicht 60°, oder so? Somit laufen sich die Wälzkörper mit der Zeit immer in den selben Bereichen am Innen und Aussenring ein. Für Wälzlager eigentlich ein totbringender Einsatzfall. Häufiges Wechseln ist hier dann die Folge.
Für Gleitlager ist das eher uninteressant, weil du hier die Kraftübertragung über die ganze Fläche bewirkst und nicht entlang von ein paar schmalen Linien, wie beim Nadellager.
Weiterhin nehme ich an, dass du Nadelhülsen verwendet hast, ohne Innenring. Oder? Hier verwendet man dann eigentlich eine Welle (hier die Schraube, die durchgeht) die passgenau zu dem Lager geschliffen wird. Beim Strive ist das auch so. Glaube ich jedenfalls. Hast du richtige Nadellager verwendet, mit Innenring, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Aber da du ja so ein Hardcore-Bastler bist, solltest du ja bald, hinsichtlich des Verschleiß, Auskunft geben können.

In diesem Sinne, have Fun und schönen So noch.


----------



## Schiltrac (12. August 2012)

akami schrieb:


> - Das Spiel im Hinterbau ist ja bei Votec ein alt bekanntes Problem, welches Votec selbst damals versucht hat mit der nicht nach DIN gefertigten Schraube zu lösen. Ob die Lösung, die Du Dir da holen möchtest bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die Bewegung ja auch wieder an der Hardware statfindet, so wie ich das sehe. - Die Einbaubreiten sind 22,2 oben(M8)/unten(M6).


 

Das Schwalbe vergleichsweise breiter baut ist mir auch bekannt von Mudy Marry und FA in 2.4.

Ich erhoffe mir von der duchgehenden Achse der Buchse dass die Schrauben nicht mehr verbiegen...
Und es wär natürlich schön so das Prob mit dem Spiel in den Griff zu bekommen.
Hat da sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen wie man das am besten beseitigt?

gruss


----------



## Tommkill (13. August 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Wegen Nadellagern:
> Ich gebe eins zu bedenken! Der Innenring (sofern vorhanden, sonst der Bolzen) bewegt sich relativ zum Aussenring nur in einem eingeschränkten Bereich. Der größte Schwenkwinkel ist ja an der Wippe. Wieviel sind das dort? Vielleicht 60°, oder so? Somit laufen sich die Wälzkörper mit der Zeit immer in den selben Bereichen am Innen und Aussenring ein. Für Wälzlager eigentlich ein totbringender Einsatzfall. Häufiges Wechseln ist hier dann die Folge.
> Für Gleitlager ist das eher uninteressant, weil du hier die Kraftübertragung über die ganze Fläche bewirkst und nicht entlang von ein paar schmalen Linien, wie beim Nadellager.
> Weiterhin nehme ich an, dass du Nadelhülsen verwendet hast, ohne Innenring. Oder? Hier verwendet man dann eigentlich eine Welle (hier die Schraube, die durchgeht) die passgenau zu dem Lager geschliffen wird. Beim Strive ist das auch so. Glaube ich jedenfalls. Hast du richtige Nadellager verwendet, mit Innenring, sollte das kein Problem sein.
> ...



Sind diese Nadellager, hab ich auch schon über 1 Jahr drin. Sind sogar zwei Bolzen mit + und - Tolleranz, da es beim einpressen passieren kann, dass das Nadellager enger wird.

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## nordmann73 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langen Suchen im www zum Thema Spiel im Hinterbau bei Votec bin ich in diesem nun nicht mehr ganz kompakten Thread gelandet 
Ich nenne ein V.MR aus 2009 mit Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer mein Eigen und habe das besagte Problem.
Die Buchsen im Dämpfer sind spielfrei, lediglich die Schraube, mit der das Ganze an der Wippe befestigt wird hat Spiel.
Die Originalschraube (oben) ist zudem auch noch verbogen - eine neue standard M6x55 hat aber genausoviel Spiel.
Muss man als Votec Fahrer mit Spiel im Hinterbau leben, oder gibt es eine Lösung?
Bei Votec selber herrscht immer noch Funkstille und inzwischen bin ich auf September vertröstet worden - dann ist die schöne Saison auch so langsam rum 

Danke schonmal für die Mühe und Gruß aus dem Norden!


----------



## pixelquantec (13. August 2012)

Wenn die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind, dann kann da Votec nix für. Ich hab auch ein 09er MR und bin zufrieden ( inzwischen 8000km und 4 mal AlpX ). Der Hinterbau ist ja baugleich zum XM und SX. Später ( 2011? ) hat Votec die Wippe etwas robuster gestaltet und die M6 gegen eine M8-Schraube getauscht.

Achso: Normalerweise hat der Hinterbau kein Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (13. August 2012)

Habe nach knapp 7500 km auch noch keine Probleme mit irgendeinem Lagerspiel...


----------



## nordmann73 (13. August 2012)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.
Nicht falsch verstehen - ich möchte das Votec nicht ankreiden.
Nur bekommt man dank Übernahme seit einigen Monaten keine Ersatzteile mehr.





pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wenn die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind, dann kann da Votec nix für. Ich hab auch ein 09er MR und bin zufrieden ( inzwischen 8000km und 4 mal AlpX ). Der Hinterbau ist ja baugleich zum XM und SX. Später ( 2011? ) hat Votec die Wippe etwas robuster gestaltet und die M6 gegen eine M8-Schraube getauscht.
> 
> Achso: Normalerweise hat der Hinterbau kein Spiel.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. August 2012)

Ich brauch den Bolzen vom Hauptlager, da meiner keine Madenschraube zum justieren hat. Ich helfe mir mit U-Scheiben und Schraubensicherung, aber das hält so 4-500km und dann ist wieder Basteln angesagt. Laut mail von internetstores soll es ab Ende August / Anfang Septemer Votecteile geben. Ansonsten gab es bei meinem MR auch schon neue Lager ( Wippe ) , neue Gleitlagerbuchsen und eine neue Dämpferschraube. Ich nutze das MR allerdings oft etwas über dem vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Fredix (14. August 2012)

Hallo,

nach 2 Jahren artgerechten Haltens sind bei meinem SX mittlerweile
alle Lager im Hinterbau ausgewechselt.

Die noch übrige Schwachstelle, ist die M8 Senkkopfschraube im hinteren Nadellager der Kettenstreben. Obwohl ich diese Lager auch gewechselt habe, ist hier noch ein deutliches Spiel zu spüren.
Ich vermute das auf ganzer Schraubenlänge durchgehende Gewinde ist für den spielfreien Lauf der Buchse nicht ganz ideal.

Falls jemand schon eine Lösung dafür hat...

Grüße


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. August 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Schönes Video,endlich mal ein Votec in Freier Wildbahn.So muss Das.
> Dein VSX sieht meinem Ähnlich,ich find gut.



Nu ja, ich hab das letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr schon zur Bike Attack dort runtergeschickt - Video, leider keins, da ich immer die Cam vergessen hatte.







Hochtreten war dieses Jahr etwas mühsam, der Dämpfer ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu Toxoholic, das Pro Pedal funzt nicht mehr - aber von den knapp 800 Leuten hab ich es auf 267 geschafft... nächstes Jahr sollen es noch ein paar mehr hinter mir werden - Quali vielleicht mit einem V.FR?!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. August 2012)

Erroll schrieb:


> Gar keine. ISCG gabs glaub ich erst ab 2011.



Nicht ganz, ich hab ja das 2010-er SX mit Hammerschmidt geordert, da ist der alte ISCG Standard dran, vorher gabs nix, das ist richtig


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. August 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> SX in Action. War ziemlich nass
> [yt=Lenzerheide 2012]9pSpV-5YZt8&feature=player_embedded[/yt]



Mal abgesehen vom Mistwetter - wisst ihr, wie die Piste am Bike Attack WE aussieht - rumpelig gebremst, bis zu heftigsten Wellen - das sieht alles so schön glatt aus... schönes Video.


----------



## Schiltrac (15. August 2012)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Mistwetter - wisst ihr, wie die Piste am Bike Attack WE aussieht - rumpelig gebremst, bis zu heftigsten Wellen - das sieht alles so schön glatt aus... schönes Video.


 

Also schön glatt wär schön gewesen, war der erste Trail den ich gefahren bin, der so heftige Bremswellen hat. Auf dem Vid sieht man es halt nicht so gut, da die Linse der Gopro ziemlich verdreckt war...
Bei manchen Kurven wie 1:31 oder 3:54 hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir meine Talas gleich um die Ohren fliegen würde 
Hätte mir in dem Augenblick schon den DH'ler mit der fourty gewünscht 

Hab noch ein neues Video, als ich nach der Lenzi noch in Davos war. War leider auch sehr nass. Auf dem Northshore war es troz spezieller Beschichtung des Holzes und hinten und vorne Conti Reifen (BCC) ziemlich rutschig. Und das Mühsamste: Die Pfüzen vor den Tables, hat immer extrem speed genommen. Und da ich durch Pfüzen aus Gewohneit  das Vorderrad entlaste, hatte ich dann manchaml Rücklage beim Table...





 
mfg


----------



## migges (16. August 2012)

WOW"Tolles Video, sieht nach viel Spass ausWieviel Km.Northshore haben die den in den Wald Gezimmert
Aber sag mal,wie macht ihr das mit der Kammera?am Helm und nichts Wackelt,bei mir sieht das aus wie Wackel Dackel.Wie wenn mein Hals aus Gummi Wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. August 2012)

Wenn Du ein Fullfacehelm auf hast, ist das schon was anderes, als ne Halbschale oder ein normaler XC Helm, evtl. benutzt er noch den speziellen Mount von GoPro mit den Gelenken - wackeln kommt auch zustande, wenn die Halterung direkt draufgeklebt ist (wie es bei der Contour üblich ist... meine sind auch meist leidlich verwackelt :/


----------



## migges (16. August 2012)

Ah Jetzt Ja Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.Ich hab ne Bullet und Benutz die Halter von Sigmar Power Led,am Lenker oder Unterrohr Geht`s eigentlich ganz gut(in meinem Profiel sind 2 Videos)Schönen Tag euch allen und mehr Action Bilder Videos mit euren Votecs


----------



## Schiltrac (16. August 2012)

migges schrieb:


> WOW"Tolles Video, sieht nach viel Spass ausWieviel Km.Northshore haben die den in den Wald Gezimmert
> Aber sag mal,wie macht ihr das mit der Kammera?am Helm und nichts Wackelt,bei mir sieht das aus wie Wackel Dackel.Wie wenn mein Hals aus Gummi Wäre


 
Ich habe ein GoPro. Damit geht es ganz gut.
Allerdings waren meine alten Videos auch verwackelt, da der Helm zu gross war. Der Helm muss wirklich perfekt sitzen!

gruss


BTT: Hat jemand brauchbare Lösungen gegen das Buchsenspiel?


----------



## Peter-S (20. August 2012)

Bei mir ist das linke Lager der Kettenstreben (Horst-Link) hinüber  

Brauch ich zum Wecheln des Lagers einen Abzieher?  
Wer hat das Lager schon einmal getauscht und kann ein paar Tipps geben?  Zum Austausch sollte es genügen die Sitzstreben zu demontieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Peter-S (22. August 2012)

Gestern habe ich die Sitzstreben demontiert und die Lager gewechselt. Ohje, keine Glanzleistung des Ingenieurs :/ 

Nadja, jetzt läuft die Küste wieder und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann geht es an Freitag nach Stromberg  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## akami (22. August 2012)

Ich will auch nach Stromberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (22. August 2012)

.. Wäre dann das 4x  und in 14 Tagen bin ich an der Mosel und da geht es auch wieder für einen Tag hin  
Von mir aus sind es auch nur 1 1/2 Std Fahrzeit, da geht es mit der Anreise. So, jetzt muss ich noch die Dämpfer-Schrauben tauschen.. Heute sind die A4 Schrauben gekommen....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stralov (24. August 2012)

Ich hab bei Votec nach einem SX Rahmenset angefragt. Keine Ahnung ob es hier bekannt ist, aber wen es interessiert... hier ein Teil der Antwort:

"vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Nachricht.

Die internetstores AG hat zum 31.3.2012 die Rechte an der Marke VOTEC Ã¼bernommen â mit der Ãbernahme der Markenrechte geht keine Rechtsnachfolge der Heydenbike GmbH einher. Bei Fragen, Reklamationen und Problemen steht unser fachkompetentes Team Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung. Wir bitten aber um VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r die derzeitige Ãbernahmesituation.

Ab 1. September werden wir offiziell Live gehen und unsere neuen Modelle vorstellen. Bis dahin muss ich Sie um Geduld bitten mit den neuen Bikes. Die alten Farbgebungen welche Sie jetzt noch auf der Page finden sind nicht mehr zu erwerben. Das SX wird aber Bestandteil bei uns im Sortiment bleiben."

GruÃ


----------



## kube (25. August 2012)

In der neuen Mountainbike steht auch drin das demnächst die neuen Votec Bikes vorgestellt werden, unter anderem auch ein Rennrad von Votec


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (26. August 2012)

hallo, habe ein sx mit hammerschmidt.... ich habe stÃ¤ndig das problem das die Kette zwichen Reifen und Kettensrebe bei rupigeren dh's eingeklemmt wird (chainsuck). hat das problem hier noch jemand und wie kann man es am besten lÃ¶sen?


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2012)

Ist mir noch nie passiert... 
Was fährst du für Reifen?
Was hast du für ein Schaltwerk? (evtl. Kettenspannung zu gering...)
Kefü der HS richtig eingestellt?

PS: Lösung am Canyon Torque: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/5/8/2/_/original/toque2011kettenstrebe1.jpg


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (26. August 2012)

also reifn sind 2.4 fat albert.... also schon sehr breit aber sollte ja trotzdem funktionieren... schaltwerk hab ich ein neues nachdem ich es zerstÃ¶rt habe und beim alten war es auch schon der fall. kettenfÃ¼hrung mÃ¼sste auch richtig eingestellt sein... ich gucke mal as ich die kette was kÃ¼rzen kann. die lÃ¶sung am torque hab ich auch schon live gesehen... glaub ich fahr mal in koblenz vorbei und besorge mit so einen schutz, muss mir nur was einfallen lassen wie ich den befestige


----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2012)

jo die reifen sollten kein Proglem sein, hatte sie auch drauf..
Aber was ist es für ein Schaltwerkt? Shortcage?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, da die HS ja einen "Freilauf" hat, dass die Kette auch oben durch eine zu geringe Kettenspannung sehr unruhig ist und dadurch in den Reifen kommt...
Also für so ein Plastik-Dings nach koblenz fahren? bastle dir doch lieber selbst etwas, was du dann auch einfach mit einem Kabelbinder befestigen kannst...

gruss


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (27. August 2012)

das mit dem freilauf hÃ¶rt sich logisch an.... werde die kette bei gelegenheit mal kÃ¼rzen, da kann ich auf jedenfall noch ein paar Glieder rausnehmen. Ist ein medium cage und 10 fach. Danke fÃ¼r dem Tip
Ich gehe ja in Koblenz zur schule, canyon ist in unmittelbarer NÃ¤he  
aber erstmal versuche ich es ohne


----------



## Big Lutz (27. August 2012)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> hallo, habe ein sx mit hammerschmidt.... ich habe stÃ¤ndig das problem das die Kette zwichen Reifen und Kettensrebe bei rupigeren dh's eingeklemmt wird (chainsuck). hat das problem hier noch jemand und wie kann man es am besten lÃ¶sen?



Hallo ,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei einem Test des V.SX in einer Bike-Zeitschrift wurde das auch bemÃ¤ngelt.
Hab mir mit der guten alten Shark-Fin geholfen und hatte nie mehr eine eingeklemmte Kette.

Gibts hier 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenstrebenschutz-sf/aid:162255


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (28. August 2012)

okay... gut zu wissen das ich nicht alleine das problem hab. probiere das ding mal aus...

danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## girion (30. August 2012)

Bezug zu 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9317438&highlight=d%E4mpferschraube#post9317438
--> Technik/ Maße -> Übersicht V.SX

Hi,
zwei Anmerkungen:
widersprüchlich oder irreführend: 



			
				Waver schrieb:
			
		

> Obere Schraube: M8x50mm
> Untere Schraube: M6x55mm



und dann später:



			
				Waver schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bolzen sind M6x50 und M8x55.


Bei mir (V.SX 2010) ist zudem die untere Dämpferschraube 6,1mm im Durchmesser (entsprechend auch der Buchsendurchmesser). 
Die Länge des unteren Bolzen/ oder der Schraube ist 55mm ohne Kopf (Gewinde = 20mm)


----------



## DrChef (31. August 2012)

Hallo,
hab hier auch noch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema Dämpferschrauben:

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die Schrauben entfernt um die Lagerstellen zu reinigen und neu zu fetten. Beim Einbau der unteren M6 Schraube
(mit Drehmomentschlüssel) ist der komplette Inbuskopf abgerissen,
vermutlich war die Schraube schon vorher so beschädigt und hieng nur noch an einem "Haar". Dummerweise steckte der Rest der schraube quasi Plan im Loch. Das entfernen der Schraube hat mich mal schlappe 4 Stunden gekostet...

In meinem V.XM Bj 07/2011 sind die Schrauben übrigens aus Edelstahl,
also auch hier ist man vor Schäden nicht sicher, also besser öfters kontrollieren.

Bin jetzt dran mir neue (bessere) Schrauben zu besorgen, musste allerdings feststellen dass die Gewinde/Schaftlänge kein Normteil ist.
Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Längere Schraube gekürzt? Wenn ja welche Länge ist passend?


----------



## girion (31. August 2012)

Thema untere Dämpferschraube --> da ist mir 2x der Schraubenkopf ohne zutun abgerissen, quasi rausgefallen --> 2x zu Votec (Garantiezeit) gebracht und ersetzt --> denke, da wurden einfach mindertwertige Schrauben verwendet --> der eine Kopf war definitiv zu weit reingebohrt, so dass die Verbindung Schraubenkopf und Schraubenstift kaum vorhanden war....
die Standard M6x55 Schraube aus dem Schraubenhandel hat mir deutlich Spiel... --> Punkt 6,1mm Schraube...


----------



## DrChef (31. August 2012)

Ich denke dass mein Schraubenkopf bei der nächsten Fahrt ebenso rausgefallen wäre. Das Fehlerbild war bei mir gleich:
Übergang Kopf zu Schaft sehr dünn.

6,1mm-Schraube? Ich hab noch nie gehört dass es sowas (zu kaufen) gibt?!
Muss mal die alte abmessen, mit der derzeitigen Übergangslösung M6 habe ich kein Spiel festgestellt


----------



## akami (7. September 2012)

Moin!

1. Ich habe es selber ehct nicht für möglich gehalten aber ich habe tatsächlich noch eine zweite Titanfeder für das SX auftreiben können. Und das sogar mit einem 67Hub  - Federhärte muss noch berechnet werden 

2. Kann ich gleich meine neue Nightride-Lampe bei der Post abholen. Ich bin gespannt, was 2200 Lumen können...


----------



## gotoos (8. September 2012)

Hallo akami,

wolltest du mir nicht mal einen Satz Schrauben und Strebenschutz für das SX schicken?
Die Aufbügler und Aufkleber hast du doch bekommen, oder?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Big Lutz (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand was gehört, ob Lagerkits oder Hauptlagerbolzen wieder lieferbar sind ?


----------



## 2white2red (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat das V.SX hinten eine Syntace X12 Steckachse oder ist das ein eigenes System?


----------



## Peter-S (10. September 2012)

bei mir steckt eine 135er RS Maxle (12mm) drin (Bj 2010/11)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (11. September 2012)

jup normale 12x135 Achse ist drinn (ich hab die Sixpack)


----------



## akami (12. September 2012)

2white2red schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat das V.SX hinten eine Syntace X12 Steckachse oder ist das ein eigenes System?



Das neue V.SX ( *V.E160* ) hat eine Votec X12-Aufnahme, welche wohl gleich der Syntace sein dürfte. Was das soll, weiß keiner. In meinen Augen genau so sinnlos wie das neue Taper Steuerrohr.

Weitere Änderungen:

- 1° steilerer Sitzwinkel
- Die Zugführung wurde geändert und ist am Unterrohr verschraubbar
- Stabilere Dämpferbolzen, unterer Dämpferbolzen auch in M8


Updates, welche *nicht* umgesetzt werden:

- Möglichkeit einen Dämpfer mit AGB einzubauen
- Eine Vollständige ISCG-Aufnahme, welche keinen Adapter benötigt
- ISCG05-Aufnahme
- Plan gefräste ISCG-Aufnahme

Begründung: zu teuer


----------



## gotboost (12. September 2012)

Gibt's das Rad irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## akami (12. September 2012)

Mehr als das gibt es z.Z. nicht:


----------



## gotboost (12. September 2012)

Pm bremse ist noch neu.
Solange die Geometrie noch so bleibt, wird das nix mehr.


----------



## bascopeach (12. September 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Das neue V.SX ( *V.E160* )
> 
> Weitere Änderungen:
> 
> ...



Aus meinem Email-Feedback:

- Lenkwinkel wird auf 66° verändert (das tapered Steuerrohr bietet keine Möglichkeit für ein Angleset! Bei anderen Herstellern aber schon? ... )

- Auf dem unteren Oberrohr werden Zugverlegungen für Dämpfer-Remote und Stealth-Sattelstütze vorbereitet

- Eine Hammerschmidt-Version wird es nicht geben!

- Tunnel mit AGB-Option würde eine Neukonstruktion bedeuten. Wird deshalb nicht angeboten (Die Kundschaft des V.SX braucht laut Votec auch keinen Dämpfer mit AGB )

- Einige Wandstärken des Rahmens wurden erhöht um stärkeren Belastungen besser zu widerstehen

- Mir wurde trotzdem ein Votec V.FR empfohlen  (neu: VF195)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBieber (15. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte da mal ´ne Frage bezüglich des Umwerfers. Wollte kommenden Winter meine Hammerschmidt (aus Gewichts- & Geräuchsgründen) gegen ´ne "normale" 2fach- Kurbel tauschen. Wie komm ich den nun von der Unterseite des Unterrohrs mit dem Zug zum Umwerfer hin ? ? ? Gibts da ´ne optionale (Kunstoffführung) für unters Tretlager? Hat da evtl.  jemand ein Foto oder ´ne einfache Erklärung, wäre SUPER. 

Dankschön & Grüße...


----------



## Peter-S (15. September 2012)

DerBieber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätte da mal ´ne Frage bezüglich des Umwerfers. Wollte kommenden Winter meine Hammerschmidt (aus Gewichts- & Geräuchsgründen) gegen ´ne "normale" 2fach- Kurbel tauschen. Wie komm ich den nun von der Unterseite des Unterrohrs mit dem Zug zum Umwerfer hin ? ? ? Gibts da ´ne optionale (Kunstoffführung) für unters Tretlager? Hat da evtl.  jemand ein Foto oder ´ne einfache Erklärung, wäre SUPER.
> 
> Dankschön & Grüße...



Der Zug läuft einfach im Bogen unter dem Tretlager vorbei. Bei meinen Pics müsste es zu sehen sein. Die Enkappe in der Schwinge habe ich mit dem verlängteren Röhrchen von Jagwire genommen, bis ohne Probleme und mit seidenweichem Gang nach wie vor.


----------



## DerBieber (15. September 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Der Zug läuft einfach im Bogen unter dem Tretlager vorbei. Bei meinen Pics müsste es zu sehen sein. Die Enkappe in der Schwinge habe ich mit dem verlängteren Röhrchen von Jagwire genommen, bis ohne Probleme und mit seidenweichem Gang nach wie vor.



Hallo,

dankschön schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Aber ehrlich gesagt versteh ichs nicht  . Das Ende der Schaltzughülle benötigt doch einen Anschlag von dem aus der Zug dann Richtung Umwerfer weitergeführt wird. Bei ´nem Schaltwerk ist dieser Gegenhalter ja integriert, bei ´nem Umwerfer aber doch nicht. Oder steh ich einfach aufm Schlauch ? ?

Dankschön & Grüße


----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. September 2012)

Hey Bieber, guckst du hier:



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


>


----------



## DerBieber (16. September 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

hab die Führung gefunden. War gut versteckt, oder so...
Na ja, Danke nochmals für die Hilfe !!


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Moin!

Hat zufällig irgendwer mal nen Continental RQ 2.4" in sein SX gestopft? Passt das?


MFG


----------



## µ_d (17. September 2012)

Hab ich drin gehabt. Ist etwas knapp, aber Passt. Bei mir ist er manchmal in etwas ruppigeren Kurvenpassagen an die Kettenstrebe gekommen...


----------



## maverick404 (17. September 2012)

bei mir gab es noch keine probleme. am anfang hat es mal kurz den kettenstrebenschutz berührt.


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Ich habe die guten Stücke mal bestellt. Schade nur, dass die Teile schwer wie Blei sind


----------



## maverick404 (17. September 2012)

am gardasee letztes jahr, war ich froh das ich von fat albert auf die rb gewechselt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Schwalbe taugt ja auch nix. Aufgedampfter Grip, was fürn Scheiß...


----------



## styriabeef (17. September 2012)

Ich fahre Sie auf meinem Tubeless-LRS und bin sehr zufrieden was Grip++, Rollwiderstand+ und Pannenresistenz+++ betrifft.
Bis auf die Fertigungsgenauigkeit des Profils - der Reifen 8ert


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Die Reifenunwucht hat einer meiner MKII auch.


----------



## µ_d (17. September 2012)

Beide meine RQ sind leider durch aufgeschlitzte Karkassen kaputt gegangen lange bevor sie runter waren. Für steiniges Gelände würde ich sie also nur eingeschränkt empfehlen. Ansonsten war der Reifen vom Grip, Rollwiederstand und Pannenschutz sehr gut...


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Welcher RQ war das?


----------



## µ_d (17. September 2012)

RQ BCC in 2,4"
EDIT:
Hier mal ein Bild vom Schaden. Das weisse ist eine laminierte Visitenkarte die ich als Notfallreperatur verbaut habe weils noch 20 km zum Auto waren. Der andere Schaden ist ca. nen halbes Jahr her und ich weiss nicht genau wo der Reifen gerade ist, sah aber sehr ähnlich aus...


----------



## styriabeef (17. September 2012)

^same same^

steiniges Gelände à la gardasee?


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Zwischen der normalen und der tubeless Version ist ja auch ein großer Unterschied:

Tubed: Gewicht: 870g, 3 Lagen /total 180 tpi/ faltbar/ Apex / Black Chili Compound

UST: Gewicht: 1150g, 3 Lagen / total 330 tpi/ faltbar/ Apex / Black Chili Compound


----------



## µ_d (17. September 2012)

Einmal 'n "Bikepark" in England (Aston Hill) und einmal im Harz nahe Braunlage (hatten auf ner Tour 2 Abfahrten im Bikepark gemacht), aber da weiss ich nicht genau wanns passiert ist. Hab den Schaden erst gesehen als der Reifen dann irgendwann platt war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (17. September 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass meine 2010er Lyric U-Turn nicht den ganzen Federweg nutzt, auch bei Sprungen die für meine Fahrweise heftig sind. Habe jetzt überlegt eine weichere Feder zu besorgen. Standard ist ja eigentlich die 72-82 kg Feder. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob auch wirklich diese rote verbaut ist, oder tauscht Votec die Federn? Kann mich leider nichtmehr an die Farbe der Feder erinnern (beim letzten Service hatte ich die ja draußen). Eigentlich bin ich mit 95kg deutlich schwerer als angegeben... Deshalb kann ich mir das alles so nich vorstellen. Druckstufe fahre ich schon komplett offen. Naja, meine Idee ist die gelbe Feder zu verbauen, und die Gabel eventuell 10mm zu traveln, um den größeren Sag auszugleichen und die Geo nicht zu verändern. Passen meine Gedanken so zusammen, oder rede ich Blödsinn? Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Rock Shocks hat sehr hohe Fertigungstoleranzen ihrer Federn und oft fahren die Biker eine Nummer weicher als empfohlen. Zudem ist die Frage, auf wieviel mm deine Gabel getravelt ist. 160 oder 170mm? Und nur zur Info, ja die rote Feder ist die mittlere Feder, welche serienmäßig verbaut wird.


----------



## styriabeef (17. September 2012)

mich hat das Gewicht auch schockiert, aber die tubeless vorteile machen alles wieder wett.
Fahre den Reifen auf einer Flow-Felge. 
Im Vergleich dazu hab ich die MM in 2,35" mit Schläuchen auf einer 6.1d Felge und regelmäßig Platten bei meinen Haus & Hof - Strecken.

Luftdruck bei beiden vorne 2,0 und hinten 2,2bar
Nackiggewicht ~78kg


----------



## Slartibartfass (17. September 2012)

Aktuell hat die Gabel 160mm. Habe jetzt gelesen die 2010er wären nur mit einem Abstandsring auf 160mm getravelt. Wenn ich den ausbaue, habe ich also 170mm, theoretisch? Dabei wird die Gabel aber nicht "länger", richtig?


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

@styria:
Ich fahre auch tubeless, momentan halt nur die MKII. Aber ich kann nur beipflichten, dass UST einfach nur genial ist. NIE WIEDER SCHLAUCH 

@fass:
Soweit ich weiß, sind die Luftgabeln mit einem Spaerring auf 160 getravelt. Bei den Coils brauchst du eine Hülse, welche auf die U-turn-Feder gesteckt wird. Und logischer Weise baut die Gabel dann auch einen Zentimeter höher.


----------



## Erroll (17. September 2012)

Check mal den Ölstand in der Lyrik. Meistens passen die Ölmenge nicht. Evtl ist zu viel Öl drinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. September 2012)

... meißt aber zu wenig! Deutlich zu wenig.


----------



## Erroll (19. September 2012)

Kann man so nicht pauschalisieren. Meine lyriks waren beide zu wenig befüllt. Sowohl in der dämpfung als auch auf der federseite. Meine boxxer dagegen war überfüllt. Kommt wohl drauf an welcher Arbeiter grad schicht hat. Ist aber beides recht schnell und einfach behoben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## migges (20. September 2012)

Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.









 
Bin noch nicht zum Einbau Gekommen.Sieht aber Ganz gut aus.


----------



## maverick404 (20. September 2012)

sieht toll aus die achse. kann man ja direkt neidisch werden!


----------



## Peter-S (20. September 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..kann dein Kumpel auch vernünftige Schrauben samt Lagersitz für das Horstlink produzieren...? Klar gegen Cash... Habe jetzt den ersten Lagersatz getauscht und war über diese Ingeineursleistung erschrocken  Gewindespitze stützt Lagerschale >> HORROR !!!
Die Maße kann ich liefern bei Bedarf ... bzw. vielleicht hat sie jemand hier parat.
Ich nehme mal an, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der Interesse hat  oder ??


----------



## akami (20. September 2012)

Ich hätte allgemein Interesse an einer ordentlichen Umsetzung des V.SX - Aber die Idee ist gut


----------



## gotoos (21. September 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
an der Achse hätte ich auch Interesse, die Lager würde ich vermutlich bei Igus bleiben wollen.
Bedenke bitte bei der Nutzung der Titanlager, es MUSS immer ein schwächeres Kettenglied geben. Die Originallager sind härter als die Achse und deshalb nutzt nicht das Lager sondern die Achse ab. Wenn du nun beides in Titan hast, was nutzt dann ab? dein Rahmen? 
Wenn du die Achse in Kleinauflage besorgen kannst wäre das echt super. Ich würde für das XM meines Sohnes und mein SX  jeweils eine nehmen. Mal vorsichtshalber auch mit den Gleitlagern aus Titan
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## migges (21. September 2012)

Hallo an alle.Mein Kumpel ist für 2 Wochen in den Bergen,wen er wieder da ist Frag ich ihn.
(Versprochen)
 @gotoos Die buchsen sind nicht aus Titan.Haben eine Bronze Brücke,und sind innen Beschichtet wie die normalen Gleitlager.Hier noch das Datenblatt.


----------



## migges (23. September 2012)

Hallo Peter-s Guten Morgen,und sorry für die Späte Antwort.
Ich steh ein bischen auf dem Schlauch,was du genau meinst?vielleicht so was





Die Horstlink sind Alle Ähnlich aufgebaut,das Problem wird wohl bei Votec das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe sein,oder?


----------



## Peter-S (23. September 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Peter-s Guten Morgen,und sorry für die Späte Antwort.
> Ich steh ein bischen auf dem Schlauch,was du genau meinst?vielleicht so was
> 
> 
> ...



Nein diese Schraube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das Horst-Link-Gelenk siehst Du auf diesem Bild oben drüber.

Die Buchse sitzt auf dem Gewinde auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Korrekt sollte die Schraube etwa so aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (23. September 2012)

Ah Ja also nur die Horstlink-Schraube mit Längerem Schaft.Sollte machbar sein


----------



## Peter-S (23. September 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Ah Ja also nur die Horstlink-Schraube mit Längerem Schaft.Sollte machbar sein



Richtig  und gerne in Titan 

Dann messe ich mal die Tage alles aus und schicke Dir die Infos... 

Ich denke, dass er eine "Kleinserie" machen kann, denn den Schrott will wirklich nicht jeder hinter seinem Hintern haben...


----------



## Dipstick (27. September 2012)

Tja, jetzt hab ich mir doch glatt die MAXLE Achse abgerissen ... recht viel Alternativen gibt es nicht wie mir scheint.

Diese schwere aber billige Variante wird wohl kaum den Zweck erfüllen

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1181

Da steht ausdrücklich: does not replace Maxle 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=405

Diese hier gibts wiederum nicht in der passenden Größe, ähnelt den SuperstarComp und dürfte in passender Größe ebenfalls nicht Maxle Alternative sein

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d/s/Sixpack-Nailer-2-Steckachse-Mod-2012.html

Bei Bike-Comp wär die Maxle Lite mit 46,50 am günstigsten aber ist sie vergriffen .... die Neue ist auf jeden Fall bestellt.

Ist euch die schon mal gerissen?



Ah, und habt ihr schon den neuen Werbefilm von VOTEC auf deren HP gesehen?

http://www.votec.com/

In der Schlusssequenz wollt ich schon zum Glas Vodka oder einem dieser Vodka-Mischgetränke greifen - TECHNOOOOO VOTECCCC


----------



## Peter-S (27. September 2012)

.. schau mal bei alutech auf die Webseite und nicht nach dem Fannes schielen ...!!!


----------



## Dipstick (27. September 2012)

Ah, die hab ich übersehen!

Aber die Twinworks hab ich mir sehr wohl angeschaut http://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-1970-Aluminium-Steckachse

Bei 15 Versandkosten wirds mir allerdings speiübel - das sollte 2012 günstiger zu bewältigen sein; nochdazu wenn das ganze in einen Briefumschlag passt!

Beim Fanes würde ich nicht schwach werden, eher bei dem hier

[vimeo]17815989#[/vimeo]


----------



## Peter-S (27. September 2012)

... na dann wird dir sicher bei dem hier ganz schummrig


----------



## akami (27. September 2012)

Nach der Aussage vom Jü, den aktuellen Gegebenheiten und dem bekanntlich schlechten Service kommt mir das Fanes nicht mal mehr geschenkt ins Haus...!


----------



## Dipstick (27. September 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... na dann wird dir sicher bei dem hier ganz schummrig



Peter, du kennst mein Geschmack!  Geiler Keiler! A Spezl' von mir fahrt das Banshee Legend - owascharf!

Akami, was sagt der Jürgen denn so? Hab ich da was verpasst 

Ach ja, und damit niemand sagen kann wir sind off-topic. Auf der Votec Seite kann man derzeit kein V.SX bestellen (falls wer's nicht weiß, ich habs erst heut gemerkt).


----------



## akami (27. September 2012)

Da ich keinen Ärger verbreiten möchte äußer ich mich hier öffentlich nicht mehr zu dem Thema in Details. Wenn Du aber mehr wissen möchtest, gerne via PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (27. September 2012)

N,Abend Votec Gemeinde,Der gute Mann von Internetstor der für Votec Zuständig ist is die Woche Krank(Gibt Also nix Neues)
 @Peter-S Schau mal das wären die Idealschrauben,kriege die Maße aber erst Nächste Woche.Ich bleib aber drann.


----------



## Peter-S (27. September 2012)

migges schrieb:


> N,Abend Votec Gemeinde,Der gute Mann von Internetstor der für Votec Zuständig ist is die Woche Krank(Gibt Also nix Neues)
> @Peter-S Schau mal das wären die Idealschrauben,kriege die Maße aber erst Nächste Woche.Ich bleib aber drann.


----------



## Dipstick (27. September 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Ärger verbreiten möchte äußer ich mich hier öffentlich nicht mehr zu dem Thema in Details. Wenn Du aber mehr wissen möchtest, gerne via PM.



Kann garnicht so wichtig sein


----------



## akami (27. September 2012)

Red Dir das ruhig ein


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (27. September 2012)

Hi,
kurze frage... Ist das das richtige schaltauge fÃ¼r mein v.sx von 2012?
Danke schonmal

http://www.schaltauge.com/Votec-Schaltauge-263

GruÃ Seb


----------



## marsepolani (28. September 2012)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> Hi,
> kurze frage... Ist das das richtige schaltauge fÃ¼r mein v.sx von 2012?
> Danke schonmal
> 
> ...




Hallo,

es ist das Richtige. Noch ein Link
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=votec&searchcnid

bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (28. September 2012)

So, da die Fragen zur Gabel beantwortet sind gehts bei der zweiten Baustelle weiter: Laufräder!

Die Crossline sind mir doch zu schwer. Und zu hässlich. Ich will weiße Felgen. Keine Diskussion ;-)

So ich überlege mir hetzt bei actionsports.de einen LRS zusammen bauen zu lassen. Hope Pro 2 Evo, ZTR Flow EX. Frage dazu: Welche Speichen? DT Swiss Competition, Sapim CX-Ray, DT Swiss Aerolite. Der Preisunterschied ist mir recht egal, die Frage geht mehr in Richtung Stabilität und Gewicht. Tendiere zu den Sapim CX-Ray, bin mir aber unsicher wegen Stabilität... Wiege um die 95 Kg, fahre hauptsächlich Enduro Touren, es soll also gut Bergauf gehen, aber auch nen (für mich) heftigeren Sprung (z.b. 2m Drop in Beerfelden) überleben... Sind die Sapim dafür geeignet?


----------



## akami (28. September 2012)

Bei DT Laufrädern habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Naben super sind aber Felgen sowie Speichen weich wie Butter sind. Bieten die auch Mavic Speichen an? Die meiner Deemax halten und halten und halten ... und wollen nicht einmal anchgespannt werden.


----------



## Frog (1. Oktober 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur so zur Info; abschmierbare Achxe...wäre evtl. auch was für`s Votec ?!
forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/grease-adapter-rune-spitfire-rampant-pyre-mkii-730557.html


----------



## migges (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Frog.Die Idee wäre nicht schlecht,geht aber nicht.Würde kein Fett zwischen Achse und Gleutlager Kriegen.


----------



## Frog (1. Oktober 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Frog.Die Idee wäre nicht schlecht,geht aber nicht.Würde kein Fett zwischen Achse und Gleutlager Kriegen.



Die von Banshee nutzen die Achse als Hohlkörper und haben vereinzelt Löcher in der Achse. Die Auskerbungen werden dann mit Fett gefüllt.

Wäre doch für den Fräser recht leicht so was zu drehen!

Vg


----------



## migges (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja machbar ist alles,aber in der Votec Achse ist ein Gewinde für die Madenschraube zum Lager einstellen.Ob das dann alles so Funktioniert wie es soll?


----------



## migges (1. Oktober 2012)

Sorry War Schon


----------



## Big Lutz (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch zwei Achsen fürs Hauptschwingenlager nehmen.





migges schrieb:


> Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dipstick (7. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage:

kann man den SRAM XX S3 down pull (43/28Zähne) Umwerfer für eine 36/22 Kurbel verbauen?

dieser hier:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/schaltwerke-umwerfer/sram-xx-umwerfer-direct-mount/279179.html

hab zur Zeit den 3-fach FD-M660 hier :

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19124_SLX-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M660-E-Top-Swing-.html

würd gern 30g einsparen


----------



## akami (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Das müsste klappen. Dem Umwerfer geht es hauptsächlich um die Differenz zwischen den Kettenblättern, maximal 15 Zähne. Jedoch muss der Umwerfer sehr penibel eingestellt werden.

Ps.: Du machst das aber nicht wirklich wegen der 30g, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (7. Oktober 2012)

Was für Werkzeug braucht man eigentlich zum Lagerwechsel. Irgendjemand Erfahrung mit speziellen Abziehern etc?


----------



## Dipstick (7. Oktober 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das müsste klappen. Dem Umwerfer geht es hauptsächlich um die Differenz zwischen den Kettenblättern, maximal 15 Zähne. Jedoch muss der Umwerfer sehr penibel eingestellt werden.
> 
> Ps.: Du machst das aber nicht wirklich wegen der 30g, oder?



Am liebsten wär mir eine *"ja ich fahr diese Kombination"* Antwort. Auf Unterlagscheiben oder herumbiegen, hab ich keine Lust.

Ich machs weil ich den XX günstig bekommen könnte, keine Shimano Teile auf meim Rad haben möchte und ich ja, 30g hier und da schauen dann so aus (aktuell, incl. Flats):


----------



## akami (7. Oktober 2012)

1. Bei Shimano hätte ich Dir dazu eine definitive Antwort geben können, zumindest was das SX betrifft.

2. Spiele doch einfach mal Pionier, habe ich auch gemacht.

3. Schönes Gewicht. Mein SX wiegt bestimmt 2-3kg mehr. Dein Rad hat aber nochmehr Diät-Potential


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. Oktober 2012)

@ Dipstick

Ich hab X9 2-Fach. War ein ganz schönes Theater bis das alles zufriedenstellend funktioniert hat.



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> VORSICHT
> 
> Funktioniert dann aber nur mit einem 3-fach Umwerfer! Siehe Foto.
> Ich habe meins mit 3-fach Kurbel (SRAM X.9) bekommen und wollte es umbauen auf 2-fach. Dazu habe ich den dazugehörigen Umwerfer (X.9 2-fach, Direct Mount, S3) mitbestellt. Er ließ sich dann aber nicht montieren, weil der Käfig tiefer hängt als beim 3-fach. Es kam dadurch zu einer Kollision mit der Kettenstrebe (roter Rahmen, grüner Strich). Ich hab dann einfach den 3-fach gelassen und mit den Begrenzungsschrauben auf die 2-fach kurbel eingestellt. Selbst da streift der Käfig ganz leicht die Kettenstrebe. Das sieht zwar nicht besonders gut aus, weil der Käfig jetzt eigentlich viel zu weit weg steht, aber es funktioniert. Votec hat hier halt ein bischen knapp konstruiert.
> Wie das mit Shimano aussieht, weis ich nicht. Da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Eventuell passen die 2-fach Umwerfer von Shimano besser, da ja Votec das Rad mal mit 2-fach Saint angeboten hatte (im Konfigurator) und dort war dann ein SLX-Umwerfer verbaut.


----------



## Dipstick (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke DigitalEclipse; an den Abstand zur Kettenstrebe zu denken, habe ich komplett vergessen.

War dein X.9 2-fach auch vorgesehen für 42-28?


----------



## akami (12. Oktober 2012)

Falls wer Interesse hat, billig abzugeben: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54222-votec-v-sx-rahmenkit-modell-2011-seltene-anbauteile


----------



## Erroll (12. Oktober 2012)

Zustand neu? 
Was gibts denn als Nachfolger?


----------



## akami (12. Oktober 2012)

Ups... sofort geändert.... Wenn alles klappt ein Helius AM


----------



## DigitalEclipse (12. Oktober 2012)

Akami, das hatten wir doch schon mal.
Du trennst dich ja doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (13. Oktober 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hey Votec Gemeinde,Da das mit Internetstore und den Ersatzteilen wohl noch Dauert,hab ich mir von einem Kumpel mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager machen Lassen.Der gute hat mir Gleich 2 aus Titan Gedreht Samt Buchsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte auch Interesse an zwei Achsen.

bis bald im Wald

marsepoalni


----------



## Dipstick (14. Oktober 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.Mein Kumpel ist für 2 Wochen in den Bergen,wen er wieder da ist Frag ich ihn.
> (Versprochen)
> @gotoos Die buchsen sind nicht aus Titan.Haben eine Bronze Brücke,und sind innen Beschichtet wie die normalen Gleitlager.Hier noch das Datenblatt.



Na, migges, hast die neuen Buchsen schon probiert?


----------



## migges (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja Versucht,Passen nicht,ich Krieg die nicht in den Rahmen.
Hab auch Heut mit Kumpel Geredet,er müsste die Achsen in der Firma machen,und das Geht momentan nicht.Hat noch viel Arbeit,und Geht Übernächste Woche in Kur ca.5-6 Wochen.Sorry hab ich nicht Gewusst.


----------



## akami (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Es ist vollbracht! - Der neue Rahmen ist bestellt, das SX wurde eben mit gemischten Gefühlen demontiert. Der Rahmen hat zwar noch kein neues zu Hause gefunden, jedoch mein, mit viel Mühe, zusammen geschuhsteter Dämpfer hat schon einen neuen Besitzer. Er fährt auch ein SX und ist hier im Forum bekannt, möchte aber erstmal nicht namentlich erwähnt werden.

Natürlich werde ich ab und an hier vorbei gucken, stehe mit Rat und Tat weiterhin zur Seite und ich hoffe sehr, sehr, dass ich meine Entscheidung nicht bereuen werde. - Nach wie vor ist das SX eine wahre rockin' machine 

Falls wer interesse hat, folgendes steht vom SX zum Verkauf:

Rahmen + Minifender + Maxle Lite + Cane Creek Angle Set + ISCG-Adapter
Dartmoor Nitro Lenker 780mm, gold inklusive Hope Grip Docs, gold
Reverse Long Life Sattelklemme, gold
Crank Brothers Iodine AM 11 Sattel


----------



## Schiltrac (14. Oktober 2012)

@Hauplager:

Huiuiui ich habe heute auch mal das Hauplager komplett zerlegt, nachdem schon seit geraumer Zeit ein spührbares Spiel von dort kam.
Die Hohlachse ist mals sowas von hin... Die Riefen sind ca. 0,5mm tief. Ist sehr mühsam da Votec die Lagerkits immer noch nicht parat hat.

Die gute Nachricht: Die Titanschraube, die ich bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme montiert habe und die dreiteilige RS-Buchse funktionieren perfekt zusammen und die Schraube ist immer noch gerade


----------



## Brickowski (14. Oktober 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es ist vollbracht! - Der neue Rahmen ist bestellt




Helius AM/AC oder ION16?

Ich hab mein SX schon länger gegen ein Helius AM getauscht.....du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Oktober 2012)

Helius AM


----------



## Schnitte (18. Oktober 2012)

hat jmd. zufällig die Geometrie Daten von Votec V.SX 2010 sowie die Ausstattungsliste des 1.1 Models? 
Leider kann mir Votec da nicht wieterhelfen, da die aufgrund der Übernahme keine Daten zu den 2010 er Modellen haben...


----------



## DerBieber (18. Oktober 2012)

Grüße...............


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hat jmd. zufällig die Geometrie Daten von Votec V.SX 2010 sowie die Ausstattungsliste des 1.1 Models?
> Leider kann mir Votec da nicht wieterhelfen, da die aufgrund der Übernahme keine Daten zu den 2010 er Modellen haben...



Schau mal hier


----------



## Schnitte (18. Oktober 2012)

zauberhaft  vielen Dank


----------



## styriabeef (19. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> h
> Leider kann mir Votec da nicht wieterhelfen, da die aufgrund der Übernahme keine Daten zu den 2010 er Modellen haben...



es is und bleibt a Saftladen - tschuldigung.

Wenn i net so zufrieden wär mit den Fahr- und Fahrwerkseigenschaften und dem Design hätt is scho längst eingstampft.

keine Daten aufgrund der Übernahme , als wenn die alle Festplatten formatiert hätten- unglaublich.


----------



## ellbc (19. Oktober 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> es is und bleibt a Saftladen - tschuldigung.
> 
> Wenn i net so zufrieden wär mit den Fahr- und Fahrwerkseigenschaften und dem Design hätt is scho längst eingstampft.
> 
> keine Daten aufgrund der Übernahme , als wenn die alle Festplatten formatiert hätten- unglaublich.



So abwegig ist das nicht!
Bei der Übernahme haben sie doch nur die Rechte an der Marke übernommen. Vorhandene Daten kosten bei einer Übernahme richtig Geld, habe ich selbst schon erlebt. Wieso sollten die also Daten von Bikes übernehmen, für die sie keine Garantie/Gewährleistung bringen müssen?

Blöd ist's für uns Kunden natürlich, keine Frage


----------



## Schnitte (20. Oktober 2012)

kann nur zustimmen, mich ärgert es auch ein wenig was da bei Votec abläuft...leider nicht zu ändern


----------



## styriabeef (22. Oktober 2012)

Überleg mir die untere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme (6mm) gegen eine 8er zu tauschen.
Dh aufbohren und Gewinde nachschneiden. Das Fleisch zur Oberseite der Kettenstrebe wird zwar 1mm schwächer, aber das sollte ja wurscht sein da ja hauptsächlich Druckkräfte eingeleitet werden. Oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## Slartibartfass (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach der kompletten Liste, welche Lager ich brauch. Soweit bin ich (hab ich mal zusammenkopiert):
- Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15
- Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )
- Nadellager am Ende der Kettenstrebe Kent HK1010

Fehlen tut
- Kugellager an Verbindung Hinterbau - Dämpferwippe ( 698RS?)

Stimmen die Infos? Weißt jemand welches noch fehlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Überleg mir die untere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme (6mm) gegen eine 8er zu tauschen.
> Dh aufbohren und Gewinde nachschneiden. Das Fleisch zur Oberseite der Kettenstrebe wird zwar 1mm schwächer, aber das sollte ja wurscht sein da ja hauptsächlich Druckkräfte eingeleitet werden. Oder überseh ich da was?


 

Ich würde es nicht aufbohren, die zwei Milimeter machen an so einer stark belasteten Stelle sicher mehr aus als man denkt...

Kauf dir lieber eine 12.4er oder eine Titanschraube, letztere funktioniert bei mir tiptop 

PS: laut FB sollen die Lagerkits heute nacht (jetzt?) auf fahrrad.de online gehen. Hoffentlich haben sie auch genung, nehm glaub grad zwei


----------



## beachowsky (27. Oktober 2012)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/votec-vsxxmmr-lager-schraubensatz/336104.html


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2012)

beachowsky schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/votec-vsxxmmr-lager-schraubensatz/336104.html


 

ah nee und auf bikester.ch (CH-Version von fahrrad.de) ist das Lagerkit natürlich nicht


----------



## Slartibartfass (27. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt, mit allen Schrauben neu  Ist zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber geht schon... DANKE!


----------



## wallacexiv (27. Oktober 2012)

Wird es ein VOTEC V.SX 2013 geben? Wo sind die Bikes mit mehr Federweg? ;(


----------



## akami (27. Oktober 2012)

Das V.SX heißt jetzt *V.E160* und wird/soll so aussehen:


----------



## wallacexiv (27. Oktober 2012)

Sehr cool. Wann wird es verfügbar sein? Gibts noch mehr Infos darüber?


----------



## akami (27. Oktober 2012)

Weitere Infos laut Votec:

Lenkwinkel 1° Flacher
Sitzwinkel 1° Steiler
PM-Aufnahme anstatt IS2000-Aufnahme
Update der Leitungsführung (Verschraubbar und unterhalb des Rahmens)
Tapered Steuerrohr anstatt 1.5
Update der Lager
X12 Steckachse

Ersehnte Updates wie das Anpassen des Rahmens auf Dämpfer mit AGB sind nicht geplant, da die Entwicklung denen zur Zeit zu teuer.


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Wann wird es verfügbar sein? Gibts noch mehr Infos darüber?


 

Soviel ich weiss erst 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (27. Oktober 2012)

... bis auf die Zugführung alles bestens ... Dass heutzutage noch Leitungen auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs verlegt werden .... tztztz .... mir völlig unverständlich Grrrr !!!


----------



## akami (27. Oktober 2012)

1. Immer noch besser als die originale Zugführung.
2. Wie würdest Du denn sonst beim SX den vorderen Schaltzug verlegen?


----------



## Peter-S (27. Oktober 2012)

Es ist immer das gleiche ... 

Innenseite des Unterrohrs - da gehört der Krams hin!

Und selbst da klappt es nicht immer ..
1. der erste Aufnahmepunkt vom Lenkkopf aus wird heufig zu tief angesetzt = scheuert auf der Gabelkrone 
2. letzter Aufnahmepunkt ohne Anlenkung der Zuge für weitere Führung = bisher einzig sinnvolle Variante habe ich bei Liteville gesehen, obwohl hier wieder geschraubte Verbindungen verwendet werden, die ich für Quatsch halte. Warum soll ich Löcher in Rahmenrohre bohren?
3. Zugführung um Schwingendrehpunkt = ist das wirklich so schwer ..?

4. Alle "Techniker" sollten ihre fabrizierten Entwürfe 4 Wochen selbst fahren  müssen!


----------



## Slartibartfass (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd jetzt in den nächsten Woche die Zugführung auf umbauen und die Züge unterm Unterrohr lang ziehen. Denke für das V.SX ist das die beste mögliche Lösung, auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist. Mich nervt aktuell, wie die Züge dicke Backen machen...


----------



## DerBieber (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Slartibartfass,

hier mal meine, zugegebenermaßen etwas pragmatische Kabelbinderlösung für die "dicken Backen".
Sieht nich sooooo super aus funktioniert aber, und vor allem ist es haltbar.

Grüße


----------



## migges (28. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,Hab mir mal die Lagerkitts Angeschaut,bei dem VFR/SX sind keine Gleitlager,aber 4 Nadellager mit Buchsen?Wie ist dann die Achse vom Hauptschwingwnlager und Rahmen?verbunden,sind da Lager im Rahmen,und könnte man das beim VSX auch verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (28. Oktober 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Es ist immer das gleiche ...
> 
> Innenseite des Unterrohrs - da gehört der Krams hin!



Zufällig gerade gesehen... so sollte das m.E. aussehen


----------



## migges (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Peter-S hier mal mein Vorgänger Bike.Ist ja Votec ähnlich,mit der zugverlegung wie du meinst?


----------



## ruedigold (4. November 2012)

So, nachdem sich Akami ja nun ein neues Schätzchen angelacht hat, dürfte mancher fragen, was mit den Teilen seines votec geschehen ist... nun, ich habe mich um den Dämpfer beworben, und bin zum Zug gekommen...

Nun steckt er also bei mir in all seiner titanenen Pracht.... ein Umstieg auf ein anderes bike kommt für mich nun nicht mehr in Frage. Alles Lob für den coil im V.SX kann ich nur bestätigen. Es ist wie Sahne, vor allem gefällt mir das definierte Federverhalten, ich drücks mal so aus. Das HR klebt, und kommt doch aus dem Quark. 

Ich frage mich, warum votec nicht von Anfang an den Käufern die Wahl zwischen Luft und coil geboten hat. Akami ist ein absolut netter TOP-user, das hat mein Kontakt gezeigt - von seiner technischen Versiertheit ganz zu schweigen. 

Jetzt muss auch noch eine andere Gabel her, das sehe ich jetzt schon kommen ...


----------



## gotboost (4. November 2012)

War der Dämpfer auch bei Tf tuned?


----------



## ruedigold (4. November 2012)

gotboost, da müsste ich Akami fragen, ich glaube nicht... ich muss mich erst noch mit der technik des VAN R befassen, Akami sagt, er hätte eine Druckstufe...


ah, hier. aus dem 2005er manual:

Fox Van R
Shock Features
Adjustable Spring Preload - External Coil Spring - Internal Floating Piston - Oil Damping
One Piece Aluminum Body - One Piece Eyelet - Nitrogen Charged
Speed Sensitive Compression Damping - Factory Tuned ProPedal - Multi-Valve Piston
12 Click Externally Adjustable Rebound Damping - Speed Sensitive Rebound Valve Stack


----------



## Peter-S (8. November 2012)

Ich habe mal fÃ¼r meinen L-Rahmen den Reach (435) und Stack (580) ausgemessen.

Gerade habe das hier gefunden  

Lagersatz fÃ¼r 50 â¬uronen


----------



## bansaiman (10. November 2012)

Jetzt ganz ehrlich.

Wie findest du das NIcolai im Vergleich, ausser, dass du dafür viiiiel mehr latzen musstest.
Pedalierfreundlichkeit, Gewicht, bergauf, bergab? Hat sich der Kauf wirklich gelohnt davon abgesehen, dass das Nicolai edler ist 





Lenkwinkel 1° Flacher


----------



## akami (10. November 2012)

Moin!

Das Nicolai habe ich mir nur gekauft, da es schon immer ein langer Traum von mir war, ich aber keine 2200 Steine für einen Rahmen ausgeben wollte. Und nun habe ich den Rahmen so günstig bekommen, dass Du beim Anblick der Rechnung weinen würdest 

Was ich bis jetzt beurteilen kann:

- Die Optik ist der Wahnsinn, um ein vielfaches schöner als das Votec, sobald es fertig aufgebaut ist, zeige ich es euch gerne.
- Die Verarbeitung ist auch besser als beim Votec
- Uneingeschränktes Fahrwerk. Ich kann jede mir beliebige Coil in den Rahmen stopfen

Das Gewicht ist natürlich höher, der Rahmen schlägt mit 3.1kg ganz gut zu, was aber bei meinem Aufbau eh den Bock nciht mehr fett macht, am Ende werden es wohl um die 16,3 Kilo sein.

Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht aber ich werde berichten. Montag geht es auf zur großen Probefahrt.


So und nun nochmal zur Betonung: das Bike hat einfach eien mörder-fette Optik und sieht einfach nur evil aus. Es schreit förmlich "Prügel mich den Berg runter" .... Ich bin gespannt wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## Erroll (10. November 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist natürlich höher, der Rahmen schlägt mit 3.1kg ganz gut zu, was aber bei meinem Aufbau eh den Bock nciht mehr fett macht, am Ende werden es wohl um die 16,3 Kilo sein.



Puh, das sind 200 gr weniger als mein Downhiller. Ganz schöner Brocken für ein Enduro.  Lass dich nicht ärgern! Soweit es für dich passt, ist alles im Lot. 

Das Votec ist auf keinen Fall ein schlechtes Bike. Ich war jahrelang sehr zufrieden mit der Kiste. Aber wie es halt so oft ist, ist das Bessere des Guten Feind. 
Ob ich von einem Scratch auf ein V.SX wechseln würde kann ich dir nicht sagen. Der Hinterbau bei beiden Rädern ist sich schon sehr ähnlich. Glaube die nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Das Scratch dürfte geometrietechnisch die Nase etwas weiter vorne haben, wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## ruedigold (11. November 2012)

holy sh*t, jetzt habe ich ein bike, das passt vorne und hinten nicht mehr zusammen.
Hinten wie Tiefschneefahren. Vorne ein ungehobelter Absacker, aber kein Dämpfer.
Eine neue Gabel muss her, 160/170 mm, nur was passt ins V.SX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (11. November 2012)

Was hast Du denn aktuell verbaut?


----------



## Slartibartfass (11. November 2012)

Blöde Frage: Kann ich den ICSG-Adapter einfach weglassen? Hab mir nen c-guide besorgt, würd die Platte gern weglassen.


----------



## ruedigold (11. November 2012)

akami, eine Talas 160 fit rc 2... du bist schuld daran, warum nur hast Du mich angefixt mit deinem coil?


----------



## Peter-S (11. November 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Kann ich den ICSG-Adapter einfach weglassen? Hab mir nen c-guide besorgt, würd die Platte gern weglassen.



.. klar, spart satte 12g


----------



## Slartibartfass (11. November 2012)

12g, immerhin  Nee, im ernst, warum soll ich das Teil dranbauen, wenn es keine Funktion erfüllt... Wäre ja Blödsinn ;-)


----------



## Peter-S (11. November 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> 12g, immerhin  Nee, im ernst, warum soll ich das Teil dranbauen, wenn es keine Funktion erfüllt... Wäre ja Blödsinn ;-)



Ist absolut unnötig. Allerdings hält sich das Teil tapfer beim Chainsucken  Ich habe es nach wie vor dran


----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

Moin!

So, ich habe die erste Fahrt mit dem Helius AM hinter mir und ich muss sagen es schlägt das SX. Es wiegt zwar eine ganze Ecke allerdings merkt man das nicht. Trotz des fetten DH-Dämpfers verhält sich der Hinterbau wie bei einem Hardtail, im Wiegetritt wippt er minimal mit, ist halt ein Fully. Wo ich vorher die Absenkung gebraucht habe, komme ich auch so hoch, sehr angenehm in der Geometrie, kurzum fährt es sich Berg auf sehr gut (besser als das SX). Berg ab spielt das Helius seinen wahren Trumpf aus. Ein sehr verspieltes Rad und doch total laufruhig. Das Teil will bewegt werden, je schneller umso besser. Dabei vermittelt es trotzdem jederzeit das Gefühl von Sicherheit. Der Hinterbau arbeitet schön linear und schluckt alles weg.

Zum Fox Vanilla R Dämper (gotboost, ruedigold):

Der Dämpfer sollte ein TF-Tuning bekommen aber die haben sich komisch angestellt, weshalb dieses nicht durchgeführt wurde. Ein Pepe-Tuning war geplant, dazu kam es aber nicht aufgrund der langen wartezeiten, also hat er nie einen Service meinerseits gesehen. Eine Druckstufe hat der Dämpfer auch nicht, folgendes hat/kann der Dämpfer:

- Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer, neu gekauft, Einstellungen: Federhärte, Federvorspannung, Rebound, weitere Features: ProPedal (nicht beinflussbar)
- Titanfeder 1: Handgedrehte Titanfeder 550lbs/2.75" Hub, dadurch eine hohe Federvorspannung möglich
- Titanfeder 2: Härte unbekannt (ca. 500lbs)/2.5" Hub, auch hier erhöhte Federvorspannung möglich
- Lager: RWC Nadellager


----------



## bascopeach (13. November 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Die Optik ist der Wahnsinn, um ein vielfaches schöner als das Votec, sobald es fertig aufgebaut ist, zeige ich es euch gerne.



Das liegt aber auch an der Farbe und den Anbauteilen, da war dein Votec halt nicht "so" der Hit... (nur persönliche Meinung)



akami schrieb:


> - Uneingeschränktes Fahrwerk. Ich kann jede mir beliebige Coil in den Rahmen stopfen



Dickstes Plus!!



akami schrieb:


> Es schreit förmlich "Prügel mich den Berg runter" .... Ich bin gespannt wie ein kleines Kind.



Bis auf das Steuerrohr, ich kann mich an die Nicolai 1 1/8 Röhrchen nicht gewöhnen, hab mal ein 1,5" Nicolai Steuerrohr gesehen, das sah mal fett aus!!

Ansonsten... ich bin neidisch!


----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

1. Gold war eh nie so mein Ding, warum ich die Farbe trotzdme gewählt habe, ist ja bekannt.
2. Und der Manitou Revox Pro geht auch richtig derbe ab, WOOOHOOO!!!
3. Ich finde das 1.5" Steuerrohr nicht so hübsch, mir gefällt das 1 1/8" um einiges besser. Aber lieber 1.5" als tapered. Tapered Steuerrohr sieht aus als wäre das Bike körperlich behindert. Außerdem sieht ein 1.5" Steuerrohr in Kombination einer 1 1/8" Gabel auch immer so aus, als würde die Gabel gefressen werde.
4. Du hast allen Grund neidisch zu sein. Das Teil geht einfach nur steil, 2x WOOOHOO!!!
5. Die Hammerschmidt verhält sich auch ganz anders am Nicolai 

Aber nach wie vor finde ich, dass das Votec SX kein schlechtes Rad ist. Es macht auch sehr viel Spaß und ich hoffe es spendet euch viel Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (20. November 2012)

Wer hat von Euch schon das Lager- und Schraubenset über fahrrad.de bezogen und kann eine der Kunststoffbuchsen für die Aufnahme der Kettenstrebe im Rahmen abtreten? Ich hab eine beim Zusammenbau geschrottet und möchte jetzt nicht nochmals einen kompletten Satz bestellen.


----------



## Fredix (20. November 2012)

http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Hier bekommt man die Buchsen frisch gepresst, auch in geringen Mengen.


----------



## lukabe (26. November 2012)

Hat jemand gerade die Maße von den oberen Buchsen am Dämpfer parat? 
Habe zwecks Praktikum grade Zugriff auf eine Drehmaschine und dachte, ich mach mir die Dinger einfach selbst, die alten haben nämlich nen Schlag weg, genau wie die Schraube oben...
Hab die mal ausgemessen, bin mir allerdings nicht mehr so sicher ob das messen an den krummen Dingern so aussagekräftig ist.
Insofern wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir die Maße schreiben könnte


----------



## Chris_360 (26. November 2012)

Von 21,9 bis 22,2 mm länge kannst du oben alles verbauen. Unten musst du du testen. Bei wir da 22,2 mm notwendig. Hatte von huber verschiedene zum testen bekommen. Der rest sind standard maße. Solltest dann aber auch die buchsen wechseln.


----------



## lukabe (27. November 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Aber was meinst du mit "auch die Buchsen wechseln"? Es ging mir ja gerade um die Buchsen...


----------



## Chris_360 (27. November 2012)

Sorry ich meinte gleitlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (27. November 2012)

Meinst du? die haben noch garnicht viele Kilometer drauf und fühlen sich auch in keiner Weise verschlissen an.
Morgen mal die neuen Buchsen aus Edelstahl einbauen, bin mal gespannt ob dann das Spiel weg ist...


----------



## migges (27. November 2012)

Buchsenset
1x 22,2 x 8 Oben
1x 22,2 x 6 Unten

Weiss zufällig jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom VSX?Will mir demnächst einen RS Monarch holen,und bin mir nicht sicher mit Tune High/Medium.


----------



## Chris_360 (27. November 2012)

Kommt auf das baujahr an. Erste serie 2009 war nur mit m6 verbaut. Was für ein spiel meinst du? Zwischen dämpfer und buchsen?


----------



## Erroll (30. November 2012)

Ich hätte noch ein nagelneues, unbenutztes, schwarzes Schaltauge Typ E BJ. 2009 bis 2012 für das V.SX abzugeben. Preis 10  plus Versand im Luftpolsterumschlag. Bei Interesse, Pn an mich.


----------



## Erroll (30. November 2012)

Und weg ist es...


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das baujahr an. Erste serie 2009 war nur mit m6 verbaut. Was für ein spiel meinst du? Zwischen dämpfer und buchsen?



Allerdings, bin grade schon erschrocken, die für oben hab ich nämlich auf 6 gedreht 
Ich meine das Spiel zwischen Schraube und Buchsen... die Schraube war krumm und die Buchsen total ausgenudelt, war echt übel. Zwischen Dämpfer und Buchsen ist mit jetzt kein Spiel aufgefallen...


----------



## Chris_360 (30. November 2012)

Ein spiel zwischen buchsen und schraube hatte ich nicht. Ich habe meine getauscht, weil das gleitlager schon einige abnützungserscheinungen gezeigt hatten. 

Die verbogene schraube resultiert scheinbar daraus, das der dämpfer durchgeschlagen hat ( zumindest meinte das ein kumpel von mir, weil im normalfall verbiegt sich eine  schraube nicht so schnell).


----------



## migges (7. Dezember 2012)

Halloooooh Seid ihr alle Weg?is ja nix mehr Los hierDarum hier mal ein Bild von Letztdem Sonntag.Erste Richtige Schneetour dieses Jahr.
Hat riesen Spass Gemacht,und war ganz Lustig


----------



## Peter-S (8. Dezember 2012)

nice .. mit Stützrad...?


----------



## styriabeef (8. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Spielfrei. 
Alle Lager getauscht und dann noch die untere Reduzierhülse/Dämpferbuchse von einteilig auf zweiteilig zurückgetauscht und endlich is das Spiel weg!
 @Freak: bei mir passt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nur eine 21,9mm breite Reduzierhülse/Dämpferbuchse. Falls du noch am Drehen bist würd ich dir einmal Buchse und Schraube für unten, dh. 6mm Schraube, aus 12.9ner Stahl abkaufen.
Bei mir verbiegts die herkömmlichen nämlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2012)

Hy Peter-s Komm du mal in mein ALTER,dann brauchst das auch.
Was ist eigentlich aus dem Spiel Sitzstrebe geworden?Hat sich was ergeben woher es kamm?Ich hab momentan Ruhe.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Dezember 2012)

bei mir ist es zurzeit nicht ganz spielfrei. ich habe erst gerade letzte Woche Spiel am Horstlink festgesstellt und die Nadellager getauscht. Nun hab ich aber wieder leichtes Speil im Hauptlager. Sollte das wohl ein wenig nachstellen. Dafür muss aber immer die HS inkl. Backplatte weg. So ein mist^^
Kommt da eigentlich zw. Kettenstrebe und Gleitbuchse auf beiden Seiten ein Passscheibe rein? Das ist doch zu eng...

Zur Dämpferbuchse. Ich fahre eine dreiteilige von RS in 22.2mm (musst den Dämfper mit dem Gummihammer platzieren) und eine Ti-Schraube. Von dort kommt garantiert kein Spiel mehr.

Ich habe aber momentan Probleme mit dem RP23:
Am Anfang vom Hub ist halt das normale Losbrechmoment beim Einfedern. Dann geht er weich weiter und nach ca.5mm Hub ist wie ein kleiner Wiederstand spührbar, ähnlich hoch wie das Losbrechmoment. 

Ich werde ihn die Tage mal auseinanderbauen. Habt ihr einen Plan, was das sein könnte?


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Schiltrac.Passscheiben sind nur am Horstlink.Die Gleitbuchen haben ja einen Bund,der Dient wohl als so ne art Passscheibe.Zum Dämpfer kann ich nicht´s sagen.Ich mag kein Fox Zeugs und Fahr es auch Nicht.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Dezember 2012)

thx für die Antwort!
Jo hinten hab ich sie schon auch drin. Aber es sind noch andere Passscheiben (grössere) dabei. Ich meinte beim Ausbau wär mir eine Entgegengekommen, kanns aber nicht mehr genau sagen, da es so lang her ist, da ich ewig auf das Lagerkit warten musste^^ 
Hmm das mit dem Bund von den Gleitbuschsen stimmt auch wieder.
Ich bim mit dem RP23 eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Man merkt auch beim fahren nix davon. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Propedal noch richtig funtioniert. Kanns aber jetzt mit dem ganzen Matsch auf dem Strassen nicht richtig testen und im Gelände merkt mans eh ned. 
Allgemein dürfte er aber einen ticken progressiver sein. Werde mal damit experimentieren: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir den Lagersatz für`s VSX noch mal angeschaut,da sind Vier Passscheiben dabei,sind devinitiv für das Horstlink.Das Fluid für den Fox find ich vom Preis schon sehr Heftig(Teuer).Aber Dämpfer ist auch nicht so mein Ding.hab da wehnig Ahnung von.


----------



## Peter-S (9. Dezember 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hy Peter-s Komm du mal in mein ALTER,dann brauchst das auch.
> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Spiel Sitzstrebe geworden?Hat sich was ergeben woher es kamm?Ich hab momentan Ruhe.



Hi migges,
ich glaube wir spielen in der gleichen Liga 
Nö, am Hinterbau habe ich nicht mehr geschraubt und mangels Heizung in der Garage wird es wohl eher wieder Frühjahr....


----------



## wastl86 (10. Dezember 2012)

moin,
ich verkaufe meine deetraks welche hinten 135x12 haben, mein kumpel ist dran interessiert hat aber an seinem votec hinten die uförmige aufnahme. kann er also nur 135x9mm einbauen richtig? weil 135x10mm würde nicht gehen da es eine andere aufnahme ist oder ? hab mich mit der achsengröße nie beschäfigt und entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für die blöde frage

wäre super wenn man mir weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## lukabe (10. Dezember 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Endlich Spielfrei.
> Alle Lager getauscht und dann noch die untere Reduzierhülse/Dämpferbuchse von einteilig auf zweiteilig zurückgetauscht und endlich is das Spiel weg!
> @Freak: bei mir passt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nur eine 21,9mm breite Reduzierhülse/Dämpferbuchse. Falls du noch am Drehen bist würd ich dir einmal Buchse und Schraube für unten, dh. 6mm Schraube, aus 12.9ner Stahl abkaufen.
> Bei mir verbiegts die herkömmlichen nämlich immer.



Hey,

tut mir Leid, Praktikum ist grade vorbei bzw. hab ich im Moment keinen Zugang mehr zu den Drehmaschinen, sonst hätte ich das noch machen können.
Aber braucht wer was von der CNC-Fräse? Da sitz ich grad und fräs nur Unsinn


----------



## wallacexiv (10. Dezember 2012)

Jo, dreh mal paar hübsche leichte Bashguards 36-38 Zähne für 104er Lochkreis.

Steuersatz kann man noch drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tors10 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs, 
jetzt mal was anderes.
Hat jemand von euch schon ein V.SX Rahmen mit einem Riss entlang einer Schweissnaht??


----------



## migges (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tors10 Von rissen irgend welcher Art hab ich noch nichts Gehört/Gelesen.
Auch Mike (Früher Votec Store Frankfurt)ist nichts Bekannt.
 @Peter-S Ja Dürfte gleiche Liga sein.Vielleicht Klappt es ja im Mai 2013 das ich mal in den Schönen Odenwald Komm(ohne Stützräder)


----------



## Peter-S (14. Dezember 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Tors10 Von rissen irgend welcher Art hab ich noch nichts Gehört/Gelesen.
> Auch Mike (Früher Votec Store Frankfurt)ist nichts Bekannt.
> @Peter-S Ja Dürfte gleiche Liga sein.Vielleicht Klappt es ja im Mai 2013 das ich mal in den Schönen Odenwald Komm(ohne Stützräder)



Du bist herzlich eingeladen  

Sx-Treffen mit netter Tour und lokalen Spezialitäten 

Meine Touren sind hier und hier zu finden.


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Doch mein V.SX hat einen Riss entlang einer Naht am Dämpfertunnel. 
Als ich mein Bike gekauft habe wurde mir 5Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen zugesichert.
Das war die erste Antwort auf mein anliegen bei Votec Internetstores:

Die Garantie wurde von der Heydenbike angeboten. Da wir nicht  die Heydenbike übernommen haben sondern nur die Markenrechte gekauft  haben und die Marke weiterführen können wir diese Garantie leider nicht  weiterführen. Wir haben uns im Rahmen der Übernahme dazu entschieden auf  Kulanz 2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum auf Kulanz kostenfrei abzuwickeln. Nach 3  Jahren wie bei Ihnen der Fall ist können wir keine komplett kostenfreie  Lösung mehr anbieten.

Will jemand wissen wie es weiter ging und was ich jetzt von Votec bekomme?


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Achso Migges dieses Problem am Dämpfertunnel ist bekannt.


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Dezember 2012)

Bestimmt ne deftige Rechnung (falls du einen neuen Rahmen möchtest)?
Ich bin froh den Bock schnell und unkompliziert losgeworden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Fabian93, war deins schon defekt oder hast du es rechtzeitig verkauft?


----------



## kube (15. Dezember 2012)

Tors10 schrieb:


> Achso Migges dieses Problem am Dämpfertunnel ist bekannt.



Ist mir neu, woher hast du diese Informationen?


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Der nette Mann an der Votec Hotline hat mir gesagt das die Schwachstelle am DÃ¤mpfertunnel bekannt ist und es auch beim neuen Rahmen verbessert wird. Namen will ich hier jetzt nicht sagen. Den Rahmen im Link wird mir jetzt angeboten fÃ¼r 320â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer. Das ist mir zu teuer und der gefÃ¤llt mir nicht zudem passt mein Hinterrad und meine KettenfÃ¼hrung auch nicht drauf. 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-vsx-enduro-165-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt/333980.html
 Und dass ist der neu V.SX
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18353370.97449.190196651001576&type=3&theater


----------



## Erroll (15. Dezember 2012)

Seltsam, dass man hier noch nichts von der Schwachstelle gelesen hat. Dabei tummeln sich im IBC ja zumeist die Leute mit den negativen Erfahrungen. 
Rahmenbrüche und Fehler gibts bei jedem namenhaften Hersteller. Siehe zuletzt Alutech. Wenn nach 4 Jahren sich gerade mal einer mit einem Rahmenproblem meldet, spricht das eigentlich für den Hersteller. Ich mochte das Rad. War lange Zeit sehr zufrieden damit und es hat nie Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Der nette Mann an der Votec Hotline hat mir gesagt das die Schwachstelle  am Dämpfertunnel bekannt ist und es auch beim neuen Rahmen verbessert  wird. Namen will ich hier jetzt nicht sagen. Den Rahmen im Link wird mir  jetzt angeboten für 320 ohne Dämpfer. Das ist mir zu teuer und der  gefällt mir nicht zudem passt mein Hinterrad und meine Kettenführung  auch nicht drauf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/r...tt/333980.html
 Und dass ist der neu V.SX
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich denke in Zukunft werde ich mir alle 2 Jahre ein neues Rad kaufen da dies jetzt der dritte Rahmen inerhalb von 7 Jahren und alle drei sind von unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Ich bin es Leid immer wieder um Garantie zu betteln.


----------



## migges (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tors10 Wie gesagt,hab ich noch nichts von Gehört und ich Lese hier schon von der ersten seite mit.(Was aber nicht Heissen soll das es nicht doch Passieren kann)
Tut mir Leid für dich,und wünsche dir das es doch noch eine gute Lösung gibt.
Das Angebot für den Rahmen find ich gar nicht so Schlecht,und vielleicht kannst du ja dein Hinterrad Umbauen?und es dann gut Verkaufen.


----------



## Erroll (15. Dezember 2012)

Tors10 schrieb:


> Ich bin es Leid immer wieder um Garantie zu betteln.


Giant bieten ab 2012 eine lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Rahmen.


----------



## Tors10 (15. Dezember 2012)

Haha wie soll das gehen die Rahmen will ich sehen die ewig halten! Bestimmt gibt es da eine klausel oder?+
 ö





Erroll schrieb:


> Giant bieten ab 2012 eine lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Rahmen.


----------



## Erroll (15. Dezember 2012)

So weit ich weiß gilt das ab 2012 auf alle Rahmen bis auf das Glory. Du musst deinen Rahmen lediglich registrieren lassen und der Erstkäufer sein. Zumindest wirbt Giant damit. Ob es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung gibt weiß ich nicht.
edit: Hier steht es. 
 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/news/article/giant.bietet.lebenslange.garantie/15710/
Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema. Hier gehts ja um Votec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (20. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
dachte bevor ich nen neuen Tread eröffne frage ich hier mal nach.
Habe mir vor kurzem nen Votec V.SX Rahmen gekauft und habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich keinen passenden Steuersatz finde.
Der Rahmen hat ein 1,5 er Steuerrohr ( zumindest lt. Angabe ), aber die Steuersätze dieser Grösse haben alle Spiel.
Habe diverse ausprobiert, passt leider keiner.
Mein Fahrradhändler will jetzt mal direkt bei CaneCreek nachfragen da er bei Votec direkt nur unbefriedigende Antworten erhalten hat ( Zitat: Die verzähle a Schmarrn....).
Hat jemand vielleicht eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, oder nen Tipp für mich ??


----------



## akami (20. Dezember 2012)

JackZero schrieb:


> Servus,
> dachte bevor ich nen neuen Tread eröffne frage ich hier mal nach.
> Habe mir vor kurzem nen Votec V.SX Rahmen gekauft und habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich keinen passenden Steuersatz finde.
> Der Rahmen hat ein 1,5 er Steuerrohr ( zumindest lt. Angabe ), aber die Steuersätze dieser Grösse haben alle Spiel.
> ...



EC49/ZS49 müssten passen.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Dezember 2012)

akami schrieb:


> EC49/ZS49 müssten passen.



... du brauchst, imo, ein ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/40 Steuersatz... 

Bei mir steckt ein NC-17 Imperator S-Pro drin.


----------



## Erroll (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte einen FSA Orbit extreme 1.5 reducer verbaut. War ab Werk drin.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/7691{1}21134?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## gotboost (21. Dezember 2012)

Liteville superspin passt prächtig. Leicht auch.


----------



## JackZero (21. Dezember 2012)

Super, danke für die vielen Antworten.
Werde dass mal nach den Feiertagen in Angriff nehmen, melde mich dann mal ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Alex_F (30. Dezember 2012)

Verkaufe mein VSX

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/komplettraeder/p46349-enduro-mtb-3a-votec-v-sx.html


----------



## migges (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin an alle 
Wünsch euch ein Gutes/Schönes und Sturtzfreies Jahr 2013.
Hier noch mal 2 Bilder von meiner Abschluss Tour Gestern.


----------



## Gala (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo VSXler,

hier meine Bilanz 2012: 3850km, 57800hm, 64700dh.

Saisonstart im Mai in Riva, Pfingsten Finale, Freeride-Festival Saalbach.
Diverse Touren im Allgäu, Flims, Lenzerheide, Davos 10000dh allerdings 
auf 2 Tage verteilt. Mehrtagestour in d. Schweiz usw.

Was war: Reifen. im Winter/Frühjahr Cedric Garcia Panaracer weiche Mischung.
super Reifen. Dann Umrüstung CG Pana. All Condit. In Riva den neuen Highroller
2 probiert, nach 2 Durchschlägen u. Delle in Felgen(wieder rausgebogen) auf 
Minion DH F Ust beide Räder, vorne d. weiche gewechselt. 
Im Winter Hauptlager gewechselt, Igus buchsen, funktionieren immer noch.
Obere Dämpferbuchse. HS zerlegt, geputzt, geölt, gefettet,läuft wieder lautlos.
HS Kettenführung abgerissen 2 mal. Bionicon Kf. zerstört. 2 Ketten, Xt Kasstte,
3 Satz Beläge Avid X9. 3 mal entlüftet. Gabel/Dämpfer Service in Saalbach machen 
lassen. Neuer Lenker, 760 Spank, alten verbogen bei Sturz. Schaltzug gerissen, 
Schaltauge nach Felskontakt. Aufklber auf 1750er Felgen verabschieden sich nach 
u. nach. Gabel (Fox) wurde unsensibel. Ölwechsel, dann wieder Sahne.Neue Leitg.
Reverb. alte bei Sturz beschädigt. 

Was steht an: Bike wird komplett zerlegt, bekommt neuen Lagersatz, neue Bremse
Code R, Pedale Spank.

Was ich mir wünsche: Weiter soviel Spass mit meinem VSX u. meinen Bike-Kollegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (8. Januar 2013)

Sag mal fùr ne kettenführung fahrst du gerade? So wie sich das liest fahrst du ja sehr material bezogen 

Hab meins auch diesen winter komplett neu gelagert incl. dämpferbuchsen (2009er), bloss fahr ich damitnicht im bikepark. hab aber dabei die truvativ kefü raus geschmissen und warte noch auf das update der bionicon ( angekündigt für november).


----------



## Hans (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Votec - Fahrer,

hab mir gerade vor 5 minuten einen nagelneuen VS.X Rahmen gekauft, für 599,00 Euro bei einem Online-Händler .

Bräuchte mal kurz Eure Hilfe, da auf de Seite von Votec nichts zu finden ist:

Steuersatz hab ich oben schon glesen - Syntace Superspin
Sattelstützenmaß ?
welchen Umwerfer ? E- Type ?
Innenlager normales HT 2 ?

wie schaut es hinten mit Reifenbreite aus - passen Fat Albert 2,4 auf der Flow rein ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## migges (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Hans.
Sattelstützenmaß 31,6 Umwerfer Ja E-Type Dierekt Mount(Ohne die Platte Tretlager)
Innenlager normales HT 2.Ja 
Ich hab auch den  NC-17 Imperator S-Pro Steuersatz drin.
Rubber Queen 2.4 Geht bei mir Problemlos Auf Syncros DS Laufrad.


----------



## Hans (9. Januar 2013)

Danke - passt zumindest schon mal meine Sattelstütze 

Ich nehme mal an, das der Hinterbau genau so gut arbeitet, wie der vom Fusion Freak - von dem hatte ich zwei und war schwer begeistert .

ausserdem hatt ich vor langer zeit ein Votec M6 - und jetz Votec mit Fusion Hinterbau .

Ersetzten soll der Rahmen mein Radon Slide Enduro. Da hab ich eine Lyrik 2-Step mit 160mm drin. Die wollte ich eh auf Coil umbauen und könnte gleich von 160 auf 170mm Federweg gehen - was meint Ihr passt besser zum Votec ?


----------



## Gala (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Chris 360,

Kettenführung brauchst mit der Hammerschmidt eigentlich keine.
Die Bionicon hab ich nur angebaut, weil mich das Kettenschlagen
so nervt.


----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2013)

Auf der Shopseite ist ein falsches Dämpfermaß angegeben, geliefert wird jedoch der "richtige" mit 200/57mm EBL/Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2013)

Gibts hier ein paar Bilder zu einer optimierten Zugführung am Hinterbau?


----------



## Gala (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Hans,

gratulation zum VSX, wirst viel Spass damit haben.
Ich würd gleich auf 170 od. 180 gehen. Mit CC
Angle Set 1 Grad flacher u. dann Vollgas.


----------



## piilu (9. Januar 2013)

Was kann man denn zum verbauten Dämpfer sagen? Für 180mm scheint der mir irgendwie unterdimensioniert


----------



## Gala (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Beppe,

schau mal auf Seite 82, Halter sind von Syntace.


----------



## Gala (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo piilu,

Freeride 1/12. 180er Fox, Fox Float RP2. 10 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## piilu (9. Januar 2013)

Inzwischen ist aber nen Monarch verbaut, nen Monarch Plus wird wohl nicht reinpassen oder?


----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Was kann man denn zum verbauten Dämpfer sagen? Für 180mm scheint der mir irgendwie unterdimensioniert



168mm ;-)

In unseren Fritzz mit 160mm am HB funktioniert er, allerdings bewegen wir die Bikes nicht in Bikeparks.


----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2013)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo Beppe,
> 
> schau mal auf Seite 82, Halter sind von Syntace.



Danke!


----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2013)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo piilu,
> 
> Freeride 1/12. 180er Fox, Fox Float RP2. 10 von 10 Punkten.



http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsx_freeride_01_12.pdf

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche tunes die verbauten RP 2 bzw 23 hatten?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. Januar 2013)

Weiß jmd., ob im Lieferumfang des Rahmens eine 135x12 Achse enthalten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (10. Januar 2013)

wenn noch jemand nen günstigen Rahmen braucht

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile....html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_2246_333980_18889910419_


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Januar 2013)

oder bei Brügelmann oder auch bei fahrrad.de 
Falls jmd. bei den anderen noch nen Gutschein haben sollte.
Ich hatte noch nen 10% Gutschein - da wird der Rahmen dann zum Superschnäppchen


----------



## Peter-S (10. Januar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Weiß jmd., ob im Lieferumfang des Rahmens eine 135x12 Achse enthalten ist?



Falls nicht, ich hätte noch eine RS 135 .. wenn ich sie finde


----------



## hülemüll (11. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ab welcher Körpergrösse fahrt ihr den 2012er Rahmen in L? Ich bin 1,78 und unentschlossen... 

Fokus ist schon auf Tourentauglichkeit, doch wie handlich ist der L-Rahmen im DH noch?


----------



## Peter-S (11. Januar 2013)

1,84m und 88cm Innenbeinlänge bei Rahmengröße L. Bei mir passt es perfekt.


----------



## Gala (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo Beppe,

in meinem 2010er S Rahmen ist ein rp23 M Tune verbaut.


----------



## kube (13. Januar 2013)

Bei 1,78 ist der L bestimmt zu gross für dich, fahre einen L Rahmen und bin 1,97


----------



## Brother (13. Januar 2013)

Bin 1,79 und Schrittlange 84 und fahre ein M Rahmen auf Touren...passt tiptop...


----------



## hülemüll (14. Januar 2013)

Gut, Dann doch lieber M. Danke für die Tips. Ich mag eh kurze Räder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte einen LRS für das Votec abzugeben (VR 20*110mm / HR 12*135mm): 
Fun Works 3Way Pro mit NoTubes ZTR Flow (Rote Achse + Seichennippel, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen) Fotos gibt es hier.

Der LRS ist tiptop. Bevor er in den Bikemarkt wandert, biete ich ihn euch an. Angebote bitte per PM


----------



## Hans (14. Januar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Weiß jmd., ob im Lieferumfang des Rahmens eine 135x12 Achse enthalten ist?



ist nicht dabei - mein Rahmen ist gerade gekommen 

Wollte schnell mal meine Syntace x-12 Achse reinstecken, leider passt das Gewinde nicht 

welche passt den und wo bekomme ich die ? möchte am Wochenende die erste Testfahrt machen


----------



## gotboost (14. Januar 2013)

Wirst wohl 135 x 12 Achse googlen können. Sixpack hat glaub ich ne günstige, RS Maxle passt auch.


----------



## Hans (14. Januar 2013)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wirst wohl 135 x 12 Achse googlen können. Sixpack hat glaub ich ne günstige, RS Maxle passt auch.




schon gemacht und bestellt - sollte morgen schon da sein 

zuerst schauen - dann fragen


----------



## Lapidal (14. Januar 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Gut, Dann doch lieber M. Danke für die Tips. Ich mag eh kurze Räder...



ich hätte noch einen SX in M zu verkaufen. Bin 170 Groß finde aber mein M Rahmen fast schon zu Groß.... möchte kleineres Rad holen 

Bei Interesse:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/votec-sx-v-sx-gr-m/94328799-217-9306


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. Januar 2013)

Hat schon jemand an einem 2012er V.SX eine Hammerschmidt montiert?
Passt das? Habe zwar den ISCG Adapter noch nicht ( https://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/votec-/336120.html )
Aber irgendwie sieht mir das verdammt knapp aus zur Kettenstrebe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (14. Januar 2013)

Falls der Tretlagerbereich vom 11er aufs 12er Modell nicht geändert wurde (glaube ich kaum) passt es!


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe 3. Fragen, die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt! 
1. Es gibt ja das Angebot für 600  mit Monarch Dämpfer. Ich bin 1:91 groß mit tendenziell langen Beinen. Wird der L Rahmen noch passen? 
2.Gibt es noch andere Steuersätze die ins Votec passen (also nicht der nc-17 für 90)? Gabel wird ne lyrik dh mit 1.5 zoll gabelschaft! 
3. Wie spricht der Monarch im Vergleich.zum RP23 oder dt swiss an und ist.das Rad ohne Probleme Bikepark tauglich?


----------



## kube (15. Januar 2013)

Die Frage mit der Größe kann ich definitiv mit ja beantworten, bin selber 1,97 und L passt Super, ich meine weiter oben was gelesen zu haben welche Steuersätze alternativ rein passen...zu den Dämpfern kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2013)

TheMomentOfLive schrieb:


> Also ich habe 3. Fragen, die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten kÃ¶nnt!
> 1. Es gibt ja das Angebot fÃ¼r 600 â¬ mit Monarch DÃ¤mpfer. Ich bin 1:91 groÃ mit tendenziell langen Beinen. Wird der L Rahmen noch passen?
> 2.Gibt es noch andere SteuersÃ¤tze die ins Votec passen (also nicht der nc-17 fÃ¼r 90â¬)? Gabel wird ne lyrik dh mit 1.5 zoll gabelschaft!
> 3. Wie spricht der Monarch im Vergleich.zum RP23 oder dt swiss an und ist.das Rad ohne Probleme Bikepark tauglich?



Zu 2)
- Cane Creek 40 EC.49
- FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro 1.5
- FSA The Big Fat Pig 1.5
- Reset Racing / Chris King 
- evtl. wenns billiger sein soll mal bei Superstar Components schauen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2013)

Hier gibts nun auch ne 135 x 12 Achse zu gutem Kurs:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/votec-steckachse-135x12mm-al7075-t6-schwarz/336793.html


----------



## JackZero (15. Januar 2013)

Servus nochmal,

ich kann euch sagen mit dem Steuersatz das wird zu einer unendlichen Geschichte.

Möchte eine getaperte Gabel in das gerade 1,5 Steuerrohr einbauen und bin davon ausgegangen das der Fachhändler um die Ecke ( welcher mir den Steuersatz einpressen sollte )versteht, dass das nicht mit einen Reduziersteuersatz funktioniert.
Nachdem er dreimal! erfolglos feststellen musste, dass der 1 1/8 Konus vom Reduziersatz nicht auf die Gabel passt, machte ich ihm den Vorschlag das Oberteil im Rahmen zu belassen und ein Unterteil + Konus von einem 1,5er Satz zu nehmen.
Leider hat er dann nicht bemerkt dass ich oben und unten ZS benötige ( da sonst der Schaft meiner gebrauchte Lyrik zu kurz ist ) und als Unterteil einen EC verbaut.
Am Ende rief er mich völlig verzweifelt an und teilte mir mit, er habe keine Lust mehr auf meinen Rahmen und meine "exotischen Wünsche".
Jetzt habe ich mir online einen passenden ( außen 1,5 und oben reduziert ) von Chris King bestellt und werde versuchen den selber einzubauen.

Moral von der Geschicht: zum Händler gehen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2013)

Da bist aber in die vollen gegangen - einen guten Chris King 
Aonsonsten gibts da auch noch die Gravity 1 bis 4 von FSA. Die sind aber bei weitem nicht so toll, wie der Chris King.
Was den Händler betrifft - der sollte wohl am besten sein Gewerbe abmelden 

Ach so was das Einpressen betrifft:
Gewindestange, große Unterlegscheiben und Muttern und dann immer eine Schale einpressen.
Ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## gotboost (15. Januar 2013)

Gibt auch ein Steuersatz von FSA mit der unten integriert ist...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2013)

joa - is dann aber dieses "caged ball" Zeug. Finde ich nicht so toll...


----------



## Hans (15. Januar 2013)

gotboost schrieb:


> Liteville superspin passt prächtig. Leicht auch.





ich hab mich mal auf diese Aussage verlassen - leider ist er noch nicht angekommen.


der sollte für 1 1/8  und tapered Schäfte passen, oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (15. Januar 2013)

Hab auch noch nen FSA aus dem Votec SX hier rumliegen, kann ich günstig hergeben, musste für das CC Angle Set herhalten, bei Interesse PN


----------



## gotboost (15. Januar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal auf diese Aussage verlassen - leider ist er noch nicht angekommen.
> 
> 
> der sollte für 1 1/8  und tapered Schäfte passen, oder ???



Nö, nur 1 1/8. Gibt ja 4 verschiedene superspin! Brauchst nat. den für 49er Rohr! Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Hans (15. Januar 2013)

kannst mir mal einen link zum passenden geben ?


Ich hab gedacht, es gibt nur 2, einen für 1,5" Steuerrohr bis MK 7 und einen ab MK8 für tapered


----------



## gotboost (15. Januar 2013)

Gibt ja noch das 901..dann passt das ja was du gekauft hast.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. Januar 2013)

Wie macht sich eig. eine 180 mm gabel im V.SX ?? (Durolux)


----------



## JackZero (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für den "Einpresstip",
würde es ansonsten mit ner Schraubzwinge und zwei Brettchen probieren.
Habe ja ca. eine Woche ( Lieferzeit ) um das ganze theoretisch zu durchdenken.


----------



## Werbefant (16. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren - hab den Schnäpper von Fahrrad.de gemacht und liebäugle statt einer Lyrik mit der 180er durolux - die freeride war ja im Test in Kombi mit der 180er Fox begeistert..


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. Januar 2013)

Nochmal zur Hammerschmidt: Die passt nicht ans 2012er 







Kann einer der Hammerschmidt-Fahrer mir bitte ein Bild von unten vom Tretlager zukommen lassen? Wenn ich mit Unterlegscheiben arbeite, so fürchte ich, dass die Achse des Tretlagers zu kurz wird um die Kurbel richtig zu befestigen...
Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Schiltrac (16. Januar 2013)

Hab nur Bilder vom Bike im Dunklen Keller, gescheite Fotos unmöglich...

Aber schau selbst:
2011er V.SX, mit HS von Votec montiert.













Ich hab auch noch gerade eine Frage: Auf S.82 wurde ein Bild von einem Bike gepostet mit verbesserter Kabelführung. Die Halterung in den Flaschenhaltebohrungen sollen von Syntace sein. Ich habe diese aber niergends gefunden... 
hat jemand einen Link?
danke



Edit: Auf der Cam noch ein Bild vom Herbst gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (16. Januar 2013)

_"Ich hab auch noch gerade eine Frage: Auf S.82 wurde ein Bild von einem Bike gepostet mit verbesserter Kabelführung. Die Halterung in den Flaschenhaltebohrungen sollen von Syntace sein. Ich habe diese aber niergends gefunden... 
hat jemand einen Link?
danke"_

schau mal hier

die dinger gibt's aber z.b. auch von cube


----------



## Schiltrac (16. Januar 2013)

@snooze

Dankeschön!
haha auf der Syntace HP kosten die Dinger 9.90 und auf bikecomponents nur 3.90


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. Januar 2013)

ich hätte mal 2 fragen zum Aufbau des Rades 
Nach 3 std lesen in dem thread hier und auf anderen Internetseiten bin ich mir in folgenden sachen noch unschlüsslig:

1. Wie viel Sinn macht eine 180mm Gabel. 
   -und wenn nur mit nem angle set oder reicht ein normaler vorbau
    in dem test beim freeride magazin waren die ja begeistert von dem vsx mit einer 180mm gabel aber hier im thread hab ich schon anderes gelesen

2. Ich hab hier auch was gelesen von tuning massnahmen mit dem monarch 
ich bin mit meinen 15 jahren noch bisschen unerfahren und wollte fragen was es damit auf sich hat und was es bringt 

und nochmal zur gabel ... fährt einer die durolux ?? (ich hab die frage mit der gabel oben schomal gestellt wollte jetzt aber alles zusammen gefasst nochmal im ganzen schreiben)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2013)

@Schiltrac. Vielen Dank für die Fotos!


So wie mir das Aussieht wurde der Rahmen doch modifiziert. Das Stück vom Hinterbau, wo das Loch dirn ist für die Außenhülle des Umwerfers, ist bei mir deutlich kürzer. Somit kommt auch die Kettenstreber deutlich weiter vor und kollidiert dann mit der Backplate der Hammerschmidt.

Allgemein ist der Tretlagerbereich / ISCG Adapter beim 2012 ziemlicher Murks 
Da passt nicht mal der ISCG Adapter richtig!

Die Senkkopfschraube des Hauptlager steht zu weit raus, so dass sie mit dem ISCG Adpter kollidiert:






Wenn man den ISCG Adpter plan auf die Hauptlagerschraube auflegt gibt es unten einen großen Spalt:






Das hat zur Folge, dass sich der Adapter eigentlich gar nicht montieren lässt, weil er sonst beim einfedern schleift. Abgesehen davon ist es dann total krumm:






Habe ich eine falsche Hauptlagerschraube drinn, oder was passt da nicht


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2013)

So.
Ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden 
Murks beim Rahmenbau! So wie es aussieht wurde Bohrung für die Senkkopfschraube auf der falschen Seite gemacht, oder seh ich das falsch?

Antriebsseite:





Linke Seite:





So sollte es wohl sein:


----------



## Werbefant (17. Januar 2013)

Servus, 
das ist Murks und wenn du den Rahmen neu hast würde ich reklamieren. Habe gerade im Keller meinen neuen Rahmen aus dem Karton geholt, da ist die Schraube versenkt, so wie es sein soll.. 

Mal aber ne andere Frage weils mein erster "Eigenaufbau von Grund auf ist": Wozu braucht man den ISCG-Adapter? Ist der zwingend wenn man eine KeFü verbauen möchte? 
Gibt oder gab es zu dem Rahmen eine Anleitung? Bei mir war nämlich nichts dabei.. 

Und eine letzte Frage: 
Ich möchte eine 180er Gabel verbauen und jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos ob ich das Angleset von CC überhaupt noch brauche - in der Freeride stand im Test dass bedingt durch die längere Gabel (180er)
sich der Lenkwinkel im Vergleich zu einer 160er Gabel auf 64,3° abflacht - im Gegenteil dazu habe ich hier Empfehlungen gelesen dass gerade bei der 180er Gabel ein Angleset sinnvoll ist - was stimmt nun? 
Rein physikalisch betrachtet macht die Aussage von der Freeride schon Sinn.. 

http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsx_freeride_01_12.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2013)

Hi Werbefant,

danke fürs Nachschauen!
In diesem Fall geht der Rahmen zurück...

Die ISCG Aufnahme brauchst du, wenn du eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel fahren willst oder eine ISCG Kettenführung montieren willst.
Alternativ gibt es noch Kettenführungen zum Klemmen am Tretlager, ob dies beim V.SX möglich ist weiß ich aber nicht.

Diese 3 Bohrungen die der Rahmen unten am Tretlager hat ist nicht ISCG - das ist was Votec eigenes. Daher der Adapter.

Was eigentlich immer geht ist die Bionicon Kettenführung.


----------



## Werbefant (17. Januar 2013)

Top Danke, 
wieder was gelernt! 
Na dann werde ich mir das Teil noch bestellen - ist das dann ISCG5 oder ISCG-alt mit dem Adapter?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, steht ja beim Adapter dabei


----------



## Hans (17. Januar 2013)

so, fast fertig 
Umwerfer kommt morgen, dann kann ich auch die Kette montieren. Probefahrt am WE fällt aus - zuviel Schnee


----------



## Werbefant (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick! 

Bin auch gerade im Aufbau: evtl. kannst du mir ja helfen?
Da bei mir keine Anleitung beim Rahmen dabei war und ich noch nicht gemessen habe: Ist die hintere Bremsaufnahme für 160er oder 180er Scheiben ausgelegt? Damit ich weiss welchen Adapter bzw. ob ich einen brauche  Danke!


----------



## Hans (17. Januar 2013)

Danke

ich hab eine 180er Scheibe mit Adapter. Je nach Scheibengröße brauchst Du den entsprechenden Adapter .

( ich hoffe, den Schwachsinn den ich zuvor geschrieben habe, hat noch keiner gelesen )


----------



## wallacexiv (17. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch fahren wenn Schnee liegt, nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Brickowski (18. Januar 2013)

KeFü mit Tretlagerklemmung passt(e) bei mir wunderbar. G-Junkies Zweig wäre mein Tipp hierfür.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Januar 2013)

Brickowski schrieb:


> KeFü mit Tretlagerklemmung passt(e) bei mir wunderbar. G-Junkies Zweig wäre mein Tipp hierfür.



Baujahr des Rahmens?


----------



## Brickowski (18. Januar 2013)

2009


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (21. Januar 2013)

Also... mein votec v.sx rahmen ist angekommen und ich habe noch ein paar fragen: 
hier meine geplante austattung (wenn ihr etwas besseres habt dann schreibt es nur): 
1. Gabel: SR Suntour Durolux 180
2. Steuersatz: FSA The big fat pig 
2. Schaltung: Komplett SLX 2*10 
3. Laufräder: Spank Spike
4. Bremsen: Shimano SLX 
5. Anbauteile: Sixpack

Wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt, fehlt noch eine variostütze... Kann mir da einer eine sehr gute Empfehlen neben der Reverb. Außerdem fehlt noch eine Kettenführung. Welche schaltbare zweifach Kefü könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (21. Januar 2013)

KindShock Supernatural oder LEV - habe ich beide im problemlosen Einsatz.

Als KeFü würde ich durchaus mal die Bionicon testen. Hat bei mir an zwei Rädern eine Saison ohne defekt/Verschleiss funktioniert. Gewicht und Preis sind unschlagbar.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (21. Januar 2013)

peter-s schrieb:


> kindshock supernatural oder lev - habe ich beide im problemlosen einsatz.


+1


----------



## kube (21. Januar 2013)

Fahre die Supernatural jetzt auch seit einem Dreiviertel Jahr und habe auch keine Probs, Bionicon ist Super, macht keine mucken.....


----------



## Erroll (21. Januar 2013)

G-Junkies 2-G und Lev. Beides absolute sorglos Teile. Wenn schon mit 180er Gabel, dann auch mit ner anständigen Kettenführung. Von der Bionicon halte ich nach persönlicher Erfahrung wenig bis gar nix.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> G-Junkies 2-G und Lev. Beides absolute sorglos Teile. Wenn schon mit 180er Gabel, dann auch mit ner anständigen Kettenführung. Von der Bionicon halte ich nach persönlicher Erfahrung wenig bis gar nix.



Hattest Du sie auch unter der Kettenstrebe montiert ...  ?


----------



## Erroll (21. Januar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hattest Du sie auch unter der Kettenstrebe montiert ...  ?



Davon kannst du mal schwer ausgehen. Das Teil hat bei mir einfach nicht befriedigend funktioniert. In schwerem Gelände ständig abgerissen und 2 mal übel chainsuck (hatte ich mit der Stinger vorher jahrelang nicht ein einziges mal! Bei der Zweig ist das baubedingt nicht mehr möglich) verursacht. Meine Welt ist das lumpige, überteuerte Teil einfach nicht. Gut möglich, dass andere Leute damit glücklich werden. Ich rate generell trotzdem ehr zu ner "richtigen" Führung.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Davon kannst du mal schwer ausgehen. Das Teil hat bei mir einfach nicht befriedigend funktioniert. In schwerem Gelände ständig abgerissen und 2 mal übel chainsuck (hatte ich mit der Stinger vorher jahrelang nicht ein einziges mal! Bei der Zweig ist das baubedingt nicht mehr möglich) verursacht. Meine Welt ist das lumpige, überteuerte Teil einfach nicht. Gut möglich, dass andere Leute damit glücklich werden. Ich rate generell trotzdem ehr zu ner "richtigen" Führung.



Hmm.. trotz mehrmaligem Bikeparkeinsatz, Endurorennen, Touren funktionieren die Teile an zwei Bikes ohne murren. Wichtig ist nur, dass ein 3. Kabelbinder in die Mitte zwischen den zwei festgelegten Befestigungspunkten angebracht wird. Dann reißt auch nix ab ... 

Klar, eine feste kann einen Tick besser funktiuonieren... aber Preis - Funktion stimmen m.E. bei dem Teil.


----------



## Erroll (21. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, es mag durchaus Leute geben, die damit klar kommen. Ich stand wegen dem Ding einfach 2 mal im Wald und musste knapp 16 km heim schieben, weil es mir die Kette nach einem Sprung eingeklemmt und um 180 ° verdreht hatte. Ebenso ist mir das Ding auch auf einem Rennen abgeflogen, da gerissen. Was mich auch ziemlich nervte war, dass es beim langsamen rückwerts Krubeln die Kette immer aufs kleine Blatt geschmissen hat. Dieses Phänomen konnte ich auch in meinem Freundeskreis mehrfach beobachten. 
Ich will hier auch niemanden bekehren. Es mag "funktionieren". Trotzdem würde ich eine richtige Führung immer dem Teil vorziehen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Januar 2013)

So, habe nun einen neuen Rahmen erhalten. Und, oh Wunder, da passt dann die Hammerschmidt auch.
An dem ersten Rahmen war ein falscher Hinterbau montiert!!!
Es ist mir unerklärlich, wie so etwas durch die Endkontrolle kommt...

Links der Alte - Rechts der Neue:






Das Schlimme daran ist, hätte ich nicht versucht die Hammerschmidt zu montieren, wäre mir das nie aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (22. Januar 2013)

was machst du jetzt mit dem alten rahmen ???


----------



## kube (22. Januar 2013)

Krass...


----------



## jomei21 (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ersteinmal vielen dank an alle Autoren dieses Threads, aufgrund der Aussagen hier habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes, neuwertiges v.sx "Sorglospaket" von einem Forumsmitglied zugelegt. Sehr geil (mein erstes Fully)!
Geändert habe ich lediglich Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Pedale.
Kleiner Schock als ich gestern auf die Waage stieg...15kg (nicht ich sondern das bike)
Also hab ich mal zusammengestellt:
Rahmen Votec V.SX 2011 M 2770gr 
Dämpfer Fox RP23 250gr
Gabel Fox Talas 36 RLC Fit 160mm 2150gr 
Laufrad VR DT Swiss EX 1750 850gr 
Laufrad HR DT Swiss EX 1750 950gr 
Bremse VR Formular The One 210gr 
Bremse HR Formular The One 230gr 
Bremsscheibe VR Formular einteilig 6-Loch 203mm 160gr 
Bremsscheibe HR Formular einteilig 6-Loch 203mm 160gr 
Reifen VR Fat Albert Front 2,4 Trailstar 800gr 
Reifen HR Fat Albert Rear 2,4 Pacestar 750gr 
Schläuche Schwalbe v14 280gr 
Lenker  Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm 210gr
Griffe Votec Loc On 114gr 
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm 210gr 
Kurbelgarnitur inkl. Innenlager Hammerschmidt AM 1680gr 
Pedale Nukeproof Electron Nylon Pedal 350gr 
Schaltwerk SRAM X.9 Medium                                         210gr 
Kassette SRAM PG-950                                                 240gr 
Kette SRAM PG-951                                                      300gr 
Trigger 2 Fach SRAM X.9 120gr 
Trigger 9 Fach SRAM X.9 120gr 
Sattelstütze Rock Shock Reverb 590gr 
Sattel Selle Italia Signo 230gr 
Steuersatz Acros ? 130gr 
Sattelrohrklemme NoName 50gr 
*Gesamt 14114*  *Gramm*

Können Züge, Schrauben, Lager, Schaltauge, Spacer, Fett und Kabelbinder fast 1KG ausmachen oder hab ich was vergessen?
Gewichte Herstellerangaben oder IBC dann aufgerundet.
Meine Personenwaage mit der ich das Rad gewogen habe war immer auf 100g genau.

1)Liegt hier jemand deutlich unter 15kg mit HS und Reverb (und Pedale)?
2) Was ist eurer Meinung nach das (oder der?) weakest link in der   Zusammenstellung (in Bezug auf Stabilität)
3)Weiss jemand den korrekten Lenkwinkel des 2011er mit 160er Talas   (ohne angle-set)?
Fragen über Fragen...
 @MaStErLeNiN
Das mit deinem Rahmen ist ja der Hammer
Vorbau ist da, die 40mm taugen mir sehr gut, der Riser Lenker eher weniger! Wegen dem Kratzer an der Innenseite des "Deckels" hatte ich schiss um den Carbonlenker, hatte aber noch einen passenden anderen "Deckel"

Mein erster Post auf IBC ist fertig
DANKE


----------



## Peter-S (22. Januar 2013)

L Rahmen mit 14,1 Kg  ohne HS halt...


----------



## kube (22. Januar 2013)

Rahmen L und deutlich über 15kg, wenn nicht sogar 16kg


----------



## Spike777 (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Gehöre in Kürze auch zum Kreis der VS.X Fahrer 

Habe paar Fragen zum 2012er Rahmen..

Und zwar, muss ich unbedingt einen E-Typ Umwerfer fahren? Geht nicht auch ein XT Top Swing Umwerfer oder ein XT Direct Mount ohne die Platte? Ein Sram Low Clamp sollte laut Beschreibung gehen, kann man den mit SLX Triggern bedienen ?

Habe noch eine DT Swiss RWS 135x12 Achse, ist diese Kompatibel zum Rahmen oder brauche ich unbedingt die Achse von Votec? 

Welchen Steuersatz fahrt ihr bei einem 1 1/8" Gabelschaft?

Das wars erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. Januar 2013)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Habe noch eine DT Swiss RWS 135x12 Achse, ist diese Kompatibel zum Rahmen oder brauche ich unbedingt die Achse von Votec?



Bist du dir sicher, dass es eine 135x12 Achse ist? Wäre mir neu, dass DT Swiss sowas hat. Es gibt den RWS in 135x10 und 142x12 (Syntace X12).


----------



## Spike777 (23. Januar 2013)

Habe die Achse in meinem Nukeproof Mega gehabt, und die hat 135x12

Edit: Hast in dem Fall Recht das DT Swiss solche Achsen nicht im Normalen Sortiment hat. Die Achse wurde extra für die Nukeproof Megas hergestellt in 135x12

Hast mich kurz schwach gemacht


----------



## snooze (23. Januar 2013)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Und zwar, muss ich unbedingt einen E-Typ Umwerfer fahren? Geht nicht auch ein XT Top Swing Umwerfer oder ein XT Direct Mount ohne die Platte? Ein Sram Low Clamp sollte laut Beschreibung gehen, kann man den mit SLX Triggern bedienen ?
> 
> 
> Welchen Steuersatz fahrt ihr bei einem 1 1/8" Gabelschaft?
> ...



Du musst einen Direct Mount montieren! E-Type geht auch, einfach die grosse Platte vom Umwerfer abschrauben, dann ist er quasi direct mount.

Steuersatz hatten wir ein paar Beiträge vorher schon mal, Syntace Superspin oder CaneCreek Angle Set z. B. passen auf jeden Fall. Maße nach SHIS für 1 1/8 Gabel sind: ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/30


----------



## Spike777 (23. Januar 2013)

Okay danke für die Info snooze. Habe in einem Post hier den  FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro Reduction 1.5" auf 1 1/8" entdeckt und für einen guten Kurs gekauft. Dann werd ich mal den XT Umwerfer FD-M770-6 E-Type bestellen, bei dem kann man die Platte abschrauben und erhält somit einen Direct Mount Umwerfer, endlich hat das gefummel mit der Schelle ein Ende 

Freu mich tierisch auf den Rahmen!!


----------



## snooze (23. Januar 2013)

ich hab ihn schon
ist echt ein schickes Teil, kannte den vorher nur von Fotos und fand ihn recht "bieder" ist aber real sehr technisch, wegen hydroform, sicken usw..
Verarbeitung ist auch ganz gut (wenn man nicht das Pech hat wie der Kollege mit der falschen Schwinge...)


----------



## Spike777 (23. Januar 2013)

Hoffe er kann mich überzeugen im Vergleich gegen mein Nukeproof Mega was für das Vs.x weichen muss. Der Monarch war im Mega okay, bin gespannt wie das beim Vs.x sein wird. Test´s und der unschlagbare Preis von dem Rahmen hat mich schwach werden lassen  Naja gut das mit der Schwinge ist schon ein hartes Stück Wurde doch aber für lau getauscht wenn ich nicht irre?!

Finde das Desing auch eher schlicht auf Bildern, muss aber ehrlich sagen das ich Rahmen nicht mehr sehen kann wo das Firmenlogo aus 20m noch zu erkennen ist.

Schweißnähte sehen ja auf den Bilder soweit i.O aus.

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Peter-S (23. Januar 2013)

Wer noch eine Steckachse rear für das V.SX sucht ....


----------



## gotboost (23. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin vom vsx aufs Mega geflohen. Gespannt was du in die andere Richtung zu berichten hast!


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Welche Läden bieten den Rahmen eigentlich noch an? Bzw. haben die Gutschein/Rabattaktionen? Was fahrt ihr für 'ne Größe bei  ~ 1,80?

Wo gibt es eine Geo-Tabelle für den aktuellen Rahmen?

Kann man mit exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen das Tretlage niedriger un dLw flacher kriegen oder geht das durch techn. Besonderheiten nicht? Ansonsten würd ich einen Work-Steuersatz montieren. Welchen brauch ich da?


----------



## Spike777 (24. Januar 2013)

Mach mir keine Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (24. Januar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Wer noch eine Steckachse rear für das V.SX sucht ....



... schon wech ..


----------



## gotboost (24. Januar 2013)

Würde auch einen 1-2* Steuersatz dringend empfehlen. Muss man nur die Steuerrohrlänge angeben, 49er Standard, zs, und 11/8 Gabel fahren.

Die GEO ist halt altbacken, aber das heißt nicht schlecht. Kommt eben auf die Vorlieben an...


----------



## Spike777 (24. Januar 2013)

Bist mit dem Mega zufriedener? Welche rahmengrösse fährst am Mega ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

gotboost schrieb:


> Würde auch einen 1-2* Steuersatz dringend empfehlen. Muss man nur die Steuerrohrlänge angeben, 49er Standard, zs, und 11/8 Gabel fahren.
> 
> Die GEO ist halt altbacken, aber das heißt nicht schlecht. Kommt eben auf die Vorlieben an...



Was heißt denn jetzt "Geo albacken"? Ich kann nur einen Chart vom 2010er Modell finden und einen Test wo das Tretlager 360mm hoch sein soll. Gilt Letzteres auch für 2012?Bis auf Lw und Tretlager konnte ich nichts großartig Negatives and der Geo entdecken. Und das liese sich ja mit speziellen Buchsen bzw. Winkelsteuersatz lösen.


----------



## Spike777 (24. Januar 2013)

66,7 grad lw hören sich für mich agil an


----------



## gotboost (24. Januar 2013)

Hab ja gesagt altbacken im Sinne wird bei den geo Vorreiter Herstellern nicht mehr so gefertigt, heißt ja nicht ist schlecht! 
Der sitzwinkel störte mich sehr. Bei harter Gangart durchbiegende Schrauben, zu langes steuerrohr, hohes tretlager, steuerrohr Winkel. Kein piggybag Dämpfer, wurde bei langen Abfahrten zu heiß da weniger Ölmenge.

Ist halt kein Rad zum ballern, das Mega hält mit jedem dhler (kommt auf Strecke an) mit. 

Ist meine Meinung ne, nix schlussendlich!


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Wie hoch ist denn jetzt das Tretlager? 360mm?


----------



## Spike777 (24. Januar 2013)

What??? Es biegen sich Schrauben durch????


----------



## Spike777 (24. Januar 2013)

Das war der absolute K.O Schlag für den Rahmen. 

Da bleib ich beim Mega. 

Macht's gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich ICB, Tyee oder das V.SX nehmen soll. Letzteres könnte ich mir jetzt halt aufbauen und sobald der Schnee weg ist fahren. Mit etwas Pech gibt's das ICB erst im Juni oder noch später. Preislich und ausstattungstechnisch käme alles mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche raus. 

Nur hätte halt das ICB von haus aus eine gute Geo und es können auch 650b und Piggibackdämpfer verbaut werden. Andererseits gibt's keine Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (24. Januar 2013)

am v.sx können doxh grad keine piggyback dämpfer verbaut werden oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

War ein Tippfehler. Meinte das ICB.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (24. Januar 2013)

ich persönlich finde das mit dem piggi-dämpfern eig. nicht so ein grosser nachteil
ich denke für das wofür der rahmen gebaut wurde braucht man bei einer gescheiden dämpferseinstellung keinen piggybagdämpfer
für normales enduro reicht ein normaler dämpfer völlig aus so lange man es halt mit sprüngen drops ect. nicht ùbertreibt

aber schlecht ist es natürlich auch nicht einen zu haben


----------



## Werbefant (24. Januar 2013)

@ tabletop

Das war(en) auch meine Überlegung(en), letztendlich ist es doch das Votec geworden. Mein altes Enduro ist hinüber und ich hatte keinen Bock wieder die halbe Saison zu warten. Ich schau mir jetzt die Berichte über das ICB an und werde dann ggfs im Winter das V.SX verkaufen und mir ein ICB aufbauen. Im moment will ich aber sofort loslegen wenn der Sch**** Schnee weg ist 
Kinderkrankheiten wie die verbogenen Schrauben erwate ich jetzt nicht, diese werden sofort gegen 12.9er Schrauben gewechselt. Und ansonsten hat das Votec ja in den Tests immer sehr solide Werte abgeliefert. Und für den Preis kann man eigtl. nichts falsch machen..


----------



## Hans (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Kaufentscheidend für mich war der Hinterbau des V.SX. Natürlich auch der Preis, da es mein 2. Rad neben meinem Liteville 301 MK 10 ist.

Der Hinterbau ist der gleiche wie vom Fusion Freak, klar, bei beiden ist der Entwickler Bodo Probst. Ich hatte zwei Freak, und für mich der beste Hinterbau den ich gefahren bin, und ich hatte schon Votec M6, Ellsworth Moment, Intense Tracer, Radon Slide, Liteville 301 MK7, 9 und 10 usw. 

Beim Freak wippt selbst im Wiegetritt nichts, spricht trotzdem sensibel an und nutzt den Federweg schön sauber aus - ideal für ein AM/Enduro. Und mit 3140 Gramm in M incl Dämpfer ist er auch noch relativ leicht. Nur brechen sollte er nicht so oft wie der Freak-Rahmen .

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch kurz davor zu bestellen. Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist halt das ich insgesamt wohl nicht unter dem ICB01-Preis kommen werde. Es sollte dann aber mit Works-Steuersatz etc. aber geomäßig fast gleichaufsein. Bleibt halt noch der Wehrmutstropfen mit der geringen Dämpferauswahl aber ich denk mal die brauche ich nicht. Dafür kann ich wesentlich früher fahren.

Achja, falls ich das mit den exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen mache und keinen Winkelsteuersatz verbaue. Passt der hier auch?

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=113{5}36

ZS49-ZS49 sollte ja gehen aber was bedeuten die Zahlen direkt dahinter? Einpresstiefe?


----------



## Werbefant (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube der geht nicht, 
du brauchst m.W.n. eine ZS49/28,6 - ZS od. EC 49/40 - aber stenigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. 

Nochmal zu meiner Frage die bislang noch nciht beantwortet wurde: 
Bei einer 180er Gabel müsste sich doch der Lenkwinkel auch ohne Angleset abflachen (im Gegensatz zu einer 160er Gabel). Bin dahingehend noch unentschlossen und bräuchte hilfe. 
Quelle: http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsx_freeride_01_12.pdf


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achja, falls ich das mit den exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen mache und keinen Winkelsteuersatz verbaue. Passt der hier auch?
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=113{5}36
> 
> ZS49-ZS49 sollte ja gehen aber was bedeuten die Zahlen direkt dahinter? Einpresstiefe?



Der Steuersatz passt in das V.SX.
Allerdings ist dieser Steuersatz nur für einen durchgehenden 1 1/8 Gabelschaft ausgelegt. Das sagen die Zahlen dahinter. Unten 30, weil da die Gabel etwas dicker ist damit der Gabelkonusring richtig sitzt.

Bin übrigens fast fertig mit meinem Aufbau  
Bald kommt ein Foto


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Ja ich will auch eine 1 1/8 Gabel damit ich ggf. auf Angle Se umrüsten kann.

Hier mal bisschen Nützliches zu der Steuersatzgeschichte:

http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/SHIS_PR_TECH_DOCUMENT_v2__3_.pdf


----------



## flames (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

eine Frage kann ich mit 196cm Körpergröße und 96cm Schrittlänge den Rahmen in Größe L fahren?
*Geometrie:* S      M     L
Sattelrohr:   415  456  496 mm
Oberrohr:    557  578  599 mm

Danke für Eure Hilfe

mfg

P.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Januar 2013)

Also mit 187und 89cm Schrittlänge habe ich auch einen L Rahmen.
Die Sattelsütze habe ich 25cm draußen.
Wird bei dir schon recht knapp...


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (24. Januar 2013)

weiÃ jemand gerade die DÃ¤mpfereinbaulÃ¤nge aus dem kopf?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Januar 2013)

So, da isses: 





Noch ein paar Einstellungen (Sattelneigung, Bremsleitung HR kürzen usw.) und dann passt es


----------



## Hans (24. Januar 2013)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> weiÃ jemand gerade die DÃ¤mpfereinbaulÃ¤nge aus dem kopf?



200 mm


----------



## migges (24. Januar 2013)

WOW Das Schwartz-Rote siht Richtig G... ausGefällt Gut.

Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 200x57 Buchsen 22,2x8 oben und 22,2x6 unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (24. Januar 2013)

@flames bin 197cm gross und fahre das L und komme super klar, bin letztes Jahr sogar Touren damit gefahren die jeseits der 100km waren


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Januar 2013)

Spezialvariante 
Es ist eine 2012er Durolux 160mm RC2 ohne Absenkung mit einem alten (neuen) Casting.
Das neue Blau des Schriftzuges gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Beppe (24. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch. 
Warst du mit dem Bike schon vor der Tür und hast du bereits einen Eindruck vom Dämpfer Tune? Passt dir das? 

Ich hätte die Züge allerdings durch das Sitzrohr verlegt. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad  



MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> So, da isses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Spezialvariante
> Es ist eine 2012er Durolux 160mm RC2 ohne Absenkung mit einem alten (neuen) Casting.
> Das neue Blau des Schriftzuges gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.



Achso ich dachte erst auf dem Casting kann man ja RCA lesen. Werd mir wahrscheinlicha auch eine RC2 zusammenbauen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Januar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Warst du mit dem Bike schon vor der Tür und hast du bereits einen Eindruck vom Dämpfer Tune? Passt dir das?
> 
> Ich hätte die Züge allerdings durch das Sitzrohr verlegt.
> ...



Leider noch keine Probefahrt - wird bis zum WE warten müssen.
Welche Züge, geschweige denn wie, willst du durch das Sitzrohr verlegen?
Die Sattelstütze ist ne alte KS i900 Remote und keine neue Integra...


----------



## Beppe (24. Januar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Leider noch keine Probefahrt - wird bis zum WE warten müssen.
> Welche Züge, geschweige denn wie, willst du durch das Sitzrohr verlegen?
> Die Sattelstütze ist ne alte KS i900 Remote und keine neue Integra...



Das gestauche der Aussenzüge (Schaltzüge, nicht der der Sattelstütze) ist ja ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt bei dem Rahmen. 
Schau mal auf Seite 82.

Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass ne Flow EX mit 2,4er FAs nicht durch den HB passt.  
Mit meiner normalen Flow und dem og. Reifen ists schon total grenzwertig


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin echt unschlÃ¼ssig was die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe angeht. Der Radstand ist ja verglichen mit anderen RÃ¤dern recht kurz.

DarÃ¼berhinaus les ich Ã¼berall was anderes: Bei dem 2011er-Test hat ein L-Rahmen denselben Reach wie ein YT Wicked 170 in M das mir laut deren GrÃ¶Ãenrechner empfohlen wird:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/votec-vsx/a8059.html

Hier fahren alle in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe (1,80, 87) ein M.

Und warum passt die Achse:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...kachse-135x12mm-al7075-t6-schwarz/336793.html

aber die nicht?

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=405

OK hat sich erledigt. Hab ein M bestellt mit der Votec-Achse komischerweise fÃ¼r 595â¬ obwohl ich nur einen 5â¬-Gutschein hatte.


----------



## styriabeef (25. Januar 2013)

@MaStErLeNiN:
die Züge/bzw. Schaltzug und Bremsleitung beulen beim Einfedern stark aus, das belastet zum einen die Leitungen/Züge, zum anderen scheuern diese gerne am Sitzrohr, und mit der Zeit ist das schöne schwarz weg. Also entweder Abkleben an den potenziellen Scheuerstellen, oder wie o.g. Leitungen/Züge anders verlegen, z.B. durch den (Dämpfertunnel/Loch im) Sitzrohr.
Ich habs bei meinem anders gelöst, siehe Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (25. Januar 2013)

@Spike777: ja es ist bei vielen V.sx Fahrern vorgekommen, dass sich die 6mm Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbogen hat (bei etwas härterer Gangart), auch bei mir.
Eine Lösung ist, diese durch Schrauben einer höheren Stahlgüte (12.9) zu ersetzen. Inwieweit Votec selbst das bei den aktuellen Modellen schon umgesetzt hat kann ich nicht sagen.
Generell kann ich sagen das die Hinterbau-Lagerung nicht das Nonplus ultra ist.
Habe jetzt nach 2 Jahren alle Lager gewechselt und knacken/knarzen und Spiel wegzubringen. Mein Specialized FSR Tourenfully hat seit 10 Jahren dieselben Lager und alles passt. Andererseits nutz ich das Votec halt als wirkliches Enduro - überall rauf und überall (schnell) wieder runter.  
Und der V.sx Rahmen ist in seiner Klasse wirklich, wirklich leicht!!!


----------



## Spike777 (25. Januar 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @Spike777: ja es ist bei vielen V.sx Fahrern vorgekommen, dass sich die 6mm Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbogen hat (bei etwas härterer Gangart), auch bei mir.
> Eine Lösung ist, diese durch Schrauben einer höheren Stahlgüte (12.9) zu ersetzen. Inwieweit Votec selbst das bei den aktuellen Modellen schon umgesetzt hat kann ich nicht sagen.
> Generell kann ich sagen das die Hinterbau-Lagerung nicht das Nonplus ultra ist.
> Habe jetzt nach 2 Jahren alle Lager gewechselt und knacken/knarzen und Spiel wegzubringen. Mein Specialized FSR Tourenfully hat seit 10 Jahren dieselben Lager und alles passt. Andererseits nutz ich das Votec halt als wirkliches Enduro - überall rauf und überall (schnell) wieder runter.
> Und der V.sx Rahmen ist in seiner Klasse wirklich, wirklich leicht!!!




Leicht hin oder her bei dem Preis sollte das nicht sein  der Rahmen ist für mich gestorben.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Januar 2013)

@styriabeef
Ah, jetzt verstehe ich, was ihr meint. Ich habe die Leitungen mit Clipsen befestigt nicht mit Kabelbindern. So schiebt es die Leitungen etwas nach vorne. An den entsprechenden Bereichen habe ich bereits Jagwire Rahmenschützer. Mal sehen, wie es sich fährt und, ob es zu arg klappert.

Wie ich sehe hast du ne Hammerschmidt dran. Sitzt die Backplate bei dir da plan? Bei mir war das Problem, dass die Aufnahme für diesen komischen ISCG03 Adpater von Votec nicht 100% plan ist. Der Adapter verbiegt sich dann, wenn man die dritte (obere) Schraube anschraubt. Da diese keine Verbindung zum Rahmen verbiegt sich dann dieser Adapter und die Backplate sitzt nicht plan. Somit rasten die Sperrklinken dann nicht sauber. Wenn man die Kurbel langsam dreht hört man dann nicht ein einheitliches klick, sondern 3 klicks. Habs dann zwar mit Unterlegscheiben probiert, aber trotzdem irgendwann entnervt aufgegeben.


----------



## styriabeef (25. Januar 2013)

@MaStErLeNiN:
Wär mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist, wenn ich die Platte der Hammerschmidt zu fest anschraube, klemmt der Hebel (in der HS-Platte) der den Schaltvorgang auslöst. Das liegt aber mMn an der Konstruktion der HS selbst.


----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Generell kann ich sagen das die Hinterbau-Lagerung nicht das Nonplus ultra ist.
> Habe jetzt nach 2 Jahren alle Lager gewechselt und knacken/knarzen und Spiel wegzubringen.



Wir haben gerade an zwei flammneuen Rahmen die Hinterbauten komplett zerlegt. A sind die Industrielager nur sparsam mit Fett gefüllt und B waren die Verschraubungen größtenteils nicht mit Loctite gesichert.  :-\ 
Die untere Dämpferschraube wird auch gleich getauscht und Huberbuchsen kommen auch rein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Januar 2013)

Meinst du die Rahmen aus dem Fahrrad.de/Brügelman/bikeunit-Angebot? Muss man die Lager alle auspressen um sie fetten zu können oder kann man auch die Dichtungen abmachen?

Wo bekomm ich so 'ne hochfeste Dämpferschraube her? Sind die Maße für 2012 gleich? Muss man die obere nicht tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2013)

Ja. Neue framesets aus dem Karton. Einfach die Staubkappen der Lager mit einem Uhrmacherschraubendreher aufpopeln,  die Lager im eingebauten Zustand mit Fett füllen und wieder verschließen. Insbesondere die Horstlinkschrauben nur sachte anziehen und gegen lösen sichern (Horstlink geht sonst zu schwergängig). 
Klar gleich beide Schrauben tauschen. Die bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Werkzeug laden oder online. 

Alle Tipps ohne Gewähr 
;-) 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Rahmen aus dem Fahrrad.de/Brügelman/bikeunit-Angebot? Muss man die Lager alle auspressen um sie fetten zu können oder kann man auch die Dichtungen abmachen?
> 
> Wo bekomm ich so 'ne hochfeste Dämpferschraube her? Sind die Maße für 2012 gleich? Muss man die obere nicht tauschen?


----------



## piilu (25. Januar 2013)

Was kann man denn zum V.FR sagen? Die Infors im Netz sind irgendwie dürftig


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (25. Januar 2013)

danke fÃ¼r die schnelle antwort... wÃ¼rde dieser DÃ¤mpfer passen vom tune her oder muss ich beim sx was wichtiges beachten?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ch-high-volume-tr-3-200x57-mm-neu-oder-tausch


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Januar 2013)

Bei den schwarzen Rahmen sind ja anscheinen Dämpfer mit den Tunes M (rot, Zugstufe?) und L (blau, Druckstufe) verbaut.

Wenn ich mir aber den Rock-Shox Tune-Chart und die Kurve vom Hinterbau ansehe sollte doch der Druckstufentune idealerweise mindestens M sein, oder!?

http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf

Allerdings macht der chart gar keinen Unterschied zwischen Zug- und Druckstufentune.


----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2013)

Völlig korrekt. 
Hier im thread schrieb jemand dass selbst comp m grenzwertig sei (je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise). 
Wir sind skeptisch ob comp l bei dem Federweg funktionieren kann....  Wird... 
Man kann dem hv durch Verkleinerung der Kammer via Gummiringen etwas mehr endprogression geben. Haben wir in unseren Fritzz auch gemacht. 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei den schwarzen Rahmen sind ja anscheinen Dämpfer mit den Tunes M (rot, Zugstufe?) und L (blau, Druckstufe) verbaut.
> 
> Wenn ich mir aber den Rock-Shox Tune-Chart und die Kurve vom Hinterbau ansehe sollte doch der Druckstufentune idealerweise mindestens M sein, oder!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Januar 2013)

Naja mal gucken. Ich bin ja relativ leicht. 

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen integrierten 1,5"-Steuersatz damit die Front flacher wird?

edit: hab einen gefunden:

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/357/Orbit-E-15

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...f-bd28-4324-8c6e-ddd65a3c3c65_Orbit E 1.5.pdf

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FSA-Orbit-E-1-5-X-Low-Stack-Height-Headset-/160792482569

sollte passen, oder?


----------



## Hans (25. Januar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ja. Neue framesets aus dem Karton. Einfach die Staubkappen der Lager mit einem Uhrmacherschraubendreher aufpopeln,  die Lager im eingebauten Zustand mit Fett füllen und wieder verschließen. Insbesondere die Horstlinkschrauben nur sachte anziehen und gegen lösen sichern (Horstlink geht sonst zu schwergängig).
> Klar gleich beide Schrauben tauschen. Die bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Werkzeug laden oder online.
> 
> Alle Tipps ohne Gewähr
> ;-)




Das "Problem" mit den Lagern ist aber ein allgemeines Lagerproblem. Meine neuen Hope Pro 2 Naben haben nach kurzer Zeit gequitscht. Lager mit Fett befüllt - seitdem ist Ruhe.

Kennt jemand die Anzugsdrehmomente vom Votec-Rahmen?

Beim Liteville ist immer eine Beschreibung dabei - beim Votec war nichts dabei.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja mal gucken. Ich bin ja relativ leicht.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen integrierten 1,5"-Steuersatz damit die Front flacher wird?
> 
> ...



Syntace superspin. Hab ich bereits drin,  passt perfekt.


----------



## kube (25. Januar 2013)

die Anzugsmomente stehen auch hier im Thread aber frag mich jetzt nicht wo...


----------



## Hans (25. Januar 2013)

Danke - gefunden 

vor allem das Einstellen des Hauptlagers - gut zu wissen, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (25. Januar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> die Anzugsmomente stehen auch hier im Thread aber frag mich jetzt nicht wo...



nur niedrig- oder mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden
â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
â¢ Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
â¢ Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung
â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen siehe Beschreibung, Fett, keine Schraubensicherung
â¢ DÃ¤mpferschraube Wippe 10-12 Nm, Fett
â¢ DÃ¤mpferschraube Yoke 8-10 Nm, Fett
â¢ Lager Kettenstrebe 2 Nm
â¢ Lager Sitzstrebe 2 Nm
â¢ Hauptlager Hinterbau 8 Nm

DÃ¤mpferbuchsen:
DÃ¤mpferbuchsenmasse fÃ¼r den Fox RP23
1x 22,2 x 8 
1x 22,2 x 6 

DÃ¤mpferbefestigungsschrauben:

Obere Schraube: M8x50mm 
Untere Schraube: M6x55mm 

Lager:
- Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15  http://www.igus.de/ 
MaÃe: (Innendurchmesser: 12, AuÃendurchmesser: 14, LÃ¤nge mit Bund: 15)
- DÃ¤mpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_AuÃen_Breite )
- Lager am Ende der Kettenstrebe (Horst-Link): HK1010 Nadellager (Firma KENT)
- Sitzstreben: 4x NadelbÃ¼chse HK 1010-B INA, Ã-innen 10mm, Ã-auÃen 14,0mm, Breite 10mm, 4x Innenring Ã-innen 7,85mm, Ã-auÃen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm
Der IBC User Newmi hat sich gehÃ¤rtete Stahlbuchsen gemacht

Die Lager sind ALLE Standard Industrielager. Einzig die Steckachse des Hauptschwingenlagers ist ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r VOTEC gefertigt worden.

Vorspanneinheit Wippe
â¢	Die Vorspanneinheit wird nur so weit angezogen, bis die Wippe sich spielfrei bewegen lÃ¤sst. 
Die silberne Inbusschraube der Einheit ist von der anderen Seite mit einer Madenschraube gekontert. Bevor die Vorspannschraube daher angezogen wird, muss die Madenschraube mit Inbus gelÃ¶st werden. 
â¢	Dann wird die silberne Schraube nur so weit angezogen, bis das seitliche Spiel behoben ist. Daraufhin wird die Madenschraube vorsichtig angezogen.


----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Ich habs bei meinem anders gelöst, siehe Bild.



Sauber 
Schieb doch bitte noch paar Detailaufnahmen hinterher


----------



## Mauzetung (26. Januar 2013)

Habe einen neuen VSX-Rahmen ohne Steuersatz.
Welchen Steuersatz-Typ kann ich einbauen?
Ich will eine tapered Gabel einbauen.

Danle!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Die hier sind alle für Tapered-Schäfte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480032

Bei works components gibt's glaub auch einen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered-Gabeln.


----------



## Mauzetung (27. Januar 2013)

Danke! Ich probiere den Gravity 1 oder 2, der Preis ist ja kaum zu toppen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Januar 2013)

Mauzetung schrieb:


> Danke! Ich probiere den Gravity 1 oder 2, der Preis ist ja kaum zu toppen.



Ich hab den Gravity 1 drin mit ner 160er Gabel. Das passt ganz gut.
Wenn dich unten die externe Lagerschale nicht stört nimm den. Da ist das Lager wenigsten etwas stabiler ausgeführt, so dass zumindest die Chance besteht, dass es hält 
Wollte eigentlich dieses "caged ball" Zeug nicht mehr - aber der Großhändler hatte grad nix anderes da und der Preis ist echt unschlagbar.
Ach so das Gewicht von 150g ist hoffnungslos untertrieben - das Teil bringt satte 230g auf die Waage...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Januar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Bike schon vor der Tür und hast du bereits einen Eindruck vom Dämpfer Tune? Passt dir das?


So, heute mal kurze Probefahrt gemacht. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 76kg und hatte 160psi drin. Das ist zu wenig und werde mal auf 170psi erhöhen. Was den Rebound Einstellbereich angeht, so bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob der im Sommer auch noch ausreicht. Ich hatte den jetzt 3 Klicks weg von der langsamsten Einstellung. Bisher aber nur Waldautobahn und ganz kurzes Trailstück.
Was man dem Rahmen lassen muss: Da wippt nix beim Pedalieren! Selbst mit komplett offenem Dämpfer


----------



## kube (27. Januar 2013)

Wollte mal fragen was ihr für Dämpfer in euren V.SX verbaut habt, stehe vor der Frage welchen Dämpfer ich einbauen kann (momentan habe ich einen DTSwiss m210). Hatte mir mal den Rockshox Monarch RT3 High Volume ausgesucht allerdings gibt es den mit verschiedenen Tunes, welcher muss nun rein, tune med oder tune low?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (27. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Tune beim Monarch wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (27. Januar 2013)

Bei den aktuell verkauften Rahmensets sind ML eingebaut, ob die so richtig sind, na ja
Irgendwo hier im Fred gabs mal ein paar Kommentare da zu, die hatten MM verbaut wollten aber teilweise auf MH gehen.
Ich hab noch einen MH hier rum liegen und werde den auf alle Fälle testen, dauert aber noch bis der Matsch weg ist und die Temperaturen zweistellig sind


----------



## kube (27. Januar 2013)

soweit ich das mal gelesen habe muss man den Federweg durch den Hub des Dämpfers teilen und alles was über 2,5 ist muss entweder med. oder high rein, bei uns V.SXlern wäre das 2,9 also med. oder high


----------



## snooze (27. Januar 2013)

Richtig, siehe hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/549018


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Januar 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand Brügelmann und Co angeschrieben?
Irgendwas werden die sich schon gedacht haben bei der Wahl des Dämpfers.
Oder sie hatten ne Palette M/L Monarch über


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube es trifft eher Letzteres zu. Wobei glaub auch zu Votec-Zeiten der Tune verbaut wurde.

Ich könnte mit vorstellen dass das Kalkül dahinter war den Hinterbau für Waldautobahnfreaks komfortabel zu machen.


----------



## kube (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich die Tabelle richtig deute dann müsste da ein LM rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Wie kommst du auf den Rebound-Tune? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das der immer M sei.

Schwere oder schnelle Fahrer könnten sogar einen H-Compressiontune fahren.


----------



## kube (27. Januar 2013)

schau doch mal in die Tabelle 
http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf


----------



## snooze (27. Januar 2013)

bei LR von 2,8 ist der doch genau zwischen grün und rot, also M und H.


----------



## Werbefant (27. Januar 2013)

Das rote Kästchen auf dem Dämpfer gibt doch die Zugstufe an, das blaue die Druckstufe richtig? 
Anhand der Tabelle und der steigenden Endprogression des Votec Hinterbaus muss doch mit den 165mm Federweg aufjedenfall ein High Compression Tune rein oder? Also bräuchte man einen MH Dämpfer und keinen ML? Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Wie wirkt sich die HighVolume Bauweise auf die Problematik aus? (Wenn überhaupt..)

Ich habe jetzt mal fahrrad.de (wo ich den Rahmen her habe), angeschrieben mit der Begründung dass vermutlich ein Dämpfer mit unpassenden Tune für den Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen. Ansonsten landet das Teil im Bikemarkt..


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Ja die Tabelle bezieht ja noch den Hub mit ein. Nach der wäre der H-Tune das richtige. High Volume verschlimmert die Sache noch. Weiß auch nicht was die sich da bei Votec/Internetstores dabei gedacht haben. Wahrscheinlich nix. 



kube schrieb:


> schau doch mal in die Tabelle
> http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf



Ich seh da nur einen Bezug auf die Compression-Tunes. Wo steht da was von Rebound?


----------



## Werbefant (27. Januar 2013)

Kann man den Tune in dem bestehenden Dämpfer ändern (lassen)? Wenn ja wo? Wenn fahrrad.de das Ding nicht tauscht (und das vermute ich mal..), dann ist das wieder ein Megastress das Ding los zu werden und vermutlich mit saftigem Aufpreis einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen..


----------



## snooze (27. Januar 2013)

das geht.
Würde mal Sport Import anschreiben, die sind sehr umgänglich. Gibt aber auch noch andere Anbieter.
Gibt auch einen User hier im Forum der sowas zumindest mal gemacht hat.
Lord Helmchen


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich denke es ist rentabler den Dämpfer zu verkaufen und den richtigen zu kaufen als den Tune ändern zu lassen. 

Allerdings könnte es sich lohnen zu einem Tuner zu gehen und sich einen Custom-Tune machen zu lassen.

apropos "veraltete" Geo:

ich hab mal ein paar moderne Enduros verligechen z.B. Trek Slash und das hat zum Teil eine steilere Geo als das v.sx, höeres Tretlager, Lw usw. Das V.sx ist halt etwas kurz aber ansonsten eigentlich up-to-date.


----------



## Werbefant (27. Januar 2013)

Vorallem will ich eigtl. ungern zwecks Garantie da gleich was rumbasteln.. Ich warte jetzt ab was fahrrad.de zu mir sagt, schließlich ist es totaler Murks (wenns es denn wenigstens M-Tune wäre).


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich erst mal fahren um zu sehen wie es so ist. Muss ja nicht sein dass das was Rs da schreibt 1:1 in die Praxis übertragbar ist bzw. zu jedem Fahrertyp/gewicht passt. Aber halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werbefant (27. Januar 2013)

Ich werde jedenfalls berichten wie die Reaktion von fahrrad.de ist. Im Gegenzug kann ja jmd. zwischenzeitlich einen Fahrbericht mit dem L-Tune abgeben. Ich komme zeitlich wohl erst Ende Feb/Anfang März zum basteln - scheiss Uni..


----------



## styriabeef (28. Januar 2013)

so, wie gewünscht:


----------



## kube (28. Januar 2013)

was ist da für ein Dämpfer drin? Fox?


----------



## Spike777 (28. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand einen Steuersatz für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft braucht...http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/109218-fsa-orbit-xtreme-pro-reduction-1-5-auf-1-1-8


----------



## Hans (28. Januar 2013)

Da gefällt mir aber die original Leitungsverlegung besser. Vor allem hab ich die Schaltzüge um das Steuerrohr herum gelegt, da kann nichts verkratzen


----------



## Beppe (28. Januar 2013)

Super, danke.
Gefällt mir fast noch besser als die Variante durch den Tunnel.




styriabeef schrieb:


> so, wie gewünscht:


----------



## JackZero (28. Januar 2013)

Servus,
kann dass mit den unterschiedlichen Tunes beim Dämpfer jemand noch mal erläutern ?
Hab das so verstanden dass sich das auf die Kennlinie auswirkt, aber wie ?


----------



## styriabeef (28. Januar 2013)

@kube: fox rp23


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Januar 2013)

Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch da. Bin noch unschlüssig wegen dem Antrieb und Bremsen. Wahrscheinlich wirds komplett SLX. Ich frage mich nur ob ich eine richtige Kefü brauche oder ob die C-Guide + SchadowPlus reicht. Bei den Bremsen liebäugle ich auch mit den Deore. Die müssten ja gleich viel Power haben.



JackZero schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann dass mit den unterschiedlichen Tunes beim Dämpfer jemand noch mal erläutern ?
> Hab das so verstanden dass sich das auf die Kennlinie auswirkt, aber wie ?



Das ist einfach eine (HS?)-Druckstufe in 3 unterschiedlichen Stufen. Der Rock-Shox Tune Chart gibt für die 2,8 Übersetzungsverhältnis die der Rahmen hat M/H vor. Verbaut ist aber L. Könnte für leichte und entspannte Fahrer reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werbefant (29. Januar 2013)

Servus miteinander,

Hier die Antwort von Votec zum Thema Dämpfertune beim V.SX welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:



vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Die beigefügte Tabelle entspricht dem Stand von 2011 und ist nach Aussage von RockShox nicht direkt vergleichbar. Ein 2013er L-tune compression (low) entspricht einem 2011er M-tune compression (medium). Generell ist zur Druckstufeneinstellung folgendes zu sagen: Das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt mit 2,89 im Übergangsbereich zwischen 2011er ´medium´ und ´high´ compression. Das entspricht nach heutiger Bezeichnung einer 2013er ´low´ bis ´medium´ Einstellung. Wir haben uns allerdings bewusst für den geringere Kompressionsdämpfung entschieden um ein feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten und ein lebendiges Fahrgefühl in der offenen Position zu haben. Die optional zuschaltbare Platform ist mit ´firm´ bewusst straffer ausgeführt um diese Lebendigkeit bei Bedarf- effektiv eindämmen zu können, zB bei technischen Trails bergauf, und einen klar fühlbaren Unterschied zur offenen Einstellung zu erhalten.
Da wir aber mit der gewählten Einstellung sehr zufrieden sind, wollte ich Sie diesbezüglich noch fragen, wie Ihr Fahreindruck ist?
Sollten sie dennoch unzufrieden mit der Fahreigenschaft sein,
besteht die Möglichkeit den Tune bei Rock Shox anpassen zu lassen. Die entstehenden Kosten sind allerdings selbst zu tragen.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Januar 2013)

Cool, danke! Wenn das stimmt haben sie sich ja wirklich was dabei gedacht. (nicht das ich einen Generalverdacht hege aber das sind ja Rahmen die die neuen Eigner nur in der Restekiste gefunden haben, hätte nicht gedacht das die sich da so viele Gedanken bei machen)


----------



## kube (29. Januar 2013)

sehr schön, dann ist die Frage ja hiermit beantwortet, warte nur noch auf den ersten Fahrbericht von euch zu dem Rock Shox L Dämpfer und dann hol ich mir den auch da mein Dt Swiss langsam den Geist aufgibt


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Januar 2013)

Würdet ihr mir zustimmen wenn ich sage das man exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen vergessen kann? So wie ich das sehe geht unten maximal 3-4mm Versatz ung oben noch weniger.


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn vor? Das Tretlager tieferlegen oder einen Dämpfer mit mehr hub einbauen? Unten sehe ich da wenig bis keinen Spielraum, oben sieht es js aufgrund der Wippenkonstruktion auch nicht besser aus.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir zustimmen wenn ich sage das man exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen vergessen kann? So wie ich das sehe geht unten maximal 3-4mm Versatz ung oben noch weniger.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Januar 2013)

Tretlager tiefer aber ich glaube es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir einen dieser günstigen Rahmensets bestellt.  
Mir ist beim Aufbau aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse nicht exakt auf der anderen Seite ankommt. Ein paar Millimeter Abweichung immerhin... 
Zum anderen habe ich den Dämpfern nicht aus dem Hinterbau bekommen. Er schien quasi festzuklemmen. 
War das bei Euch auch so oder ist mein Rahmen verzogen bzw. falsch zusammengebraten worden?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Januar 2013)

Das mit der Achse hatte ich auch. Mein Rahmen geht aber onehin zurück. Brauch eine Nummer größer.


----------



## hülemüll (30. Januar 2013)

Zu klein? Welche Rahmengrösse und wie groß bist du? Hattest du ihn schon aufgebaut?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Januar 2013)

Nee noch nicht aufgebaut. 

Mir ist halt aufgefallen das der Rahmen recht klein/kurz ausfällt im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.

Dazu kam das ich immer dachte ich sei 1,79 aber bei 'ner Wirbelsäulenvermessung kam kürzlich raus das ich 1,82 bin. Schrittlänge ist ca. 87-88.


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2013)

Meinen Dämpfer hab ich auch nur nach demontiertem Hinterbau rausbekommen.
Einerseits nervig, da so ein schneller Dämpferumbau nicht möglich ist. Andererseits sollen die Alubuchsen ja fest im Rahmen sitzen, sich der Dämpfer in den Alubuchsen drehen.
Das geht insb mit den Serienbuchsen und Lagerhülsen nur extrem schwer.
Nach sehr guten Erfahrungen mit den Hubersachen an unseren Fritzz, rüsten wir auch unsere vsx gleich um.

Ich messe 186/89 und hab L gewählt.




hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen dieser günstigen Rahmensets bestellt.
> Mir ist beim Aufbau aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse nicht exakt auf der anderen Seite ankommt. Ein paar Millimeter Abweichung immerhin...
> Zum anderen habe ich den Dämpfern nicht aus dem Hinterbau bekommen. Er schien quasi festzuklemmen.
> War das bei Euch auch so oder ist mein Rahmen verzogen bzw. falsch zusammengebraten worden?


----------



## hülemüll (30. Januar 2013)

Hubersachen


----------



## kube (30. Januar 2013)

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. Januar 2013)

Was braucht man da alles, also inkl. Einbauwerkzeug?
Kannst du vlt. eine Bestellliste mit Maßen posten?


----------



## Werbefant (30. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren!
Oder reicht die Angabe:
1x 22,2 x 8 
1x 22,2 x 6 
? Würde mir gerne gleich von Anfang an alles schön edel aufbauen und da kämen mir die Huber Bushings gerade recht


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2013)

Jau.
Schreib dem Huber einfach ne email oder pn. Das Werkzeug würde ich mitordern, ist jeden ct wert.
Der kleinere Innendurchmesser wird via zusätzlicher Aluhülse realisiert, so dass man im bedarfsfall später auf 8mm (untere Buchse) umbauen kann.



Werbefant schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren!
> Oder reicht die Angabe:
> 1x 22,2 x 8
> 1x 22,2 x 6
> ? Würde mir gerne gleich von Anfang an alles schön edel aufbauen und da kämen mir die Huber Bushings gerade recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Passt der Umwerfer?

http://www.bike-webshop.de/umwerfer...rekt-mont-007615140000-dual-pull-p-65871.html

Kann ich den mit einem XT oder SLX-Hebel kombinieren?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Passt der Umwerfer?
> 
> http://www.bike-webshop.de/umwerfer...rekt-mont-007615140000-dual-pull-p-65871.html
> 
> Kann ich den mit einem XT oder SLX-Hebel kombinieren?



Warum nicht gleich diese:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33966_SLX-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M675-2--10-fach-Modell-2013-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22034_SLX-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2--9-fach-.html
Wenn es Shimano Shifter sein sollen?
Das schwarze Blech kommt weg und dann wird der Umwerfer an die Aufnahme am Rahmen montiert.
Musst nur schauen, ob du 2fach oder 3fach nimmst. Kommt auf die Kettenblattgrößer an. Evtl brauchst du n 3-fach  - den kannst dann aber mit den Einstellschrauben auf 2-fach begrenzen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Den Sram würde ich halt für weniger als die Hälfte kriegen. Aber ich glaub der passt eh nicht weil ich den von Sram bräuchte:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55252

und da dann noch Spec 2. 

Das heißt von Shimano kann ich ohne Einschränkungen alle E-Type oder direct mount Teile nehmen, egal ob 2 oder 3-Fach!?

Hat deine Durolux eigentlich auch leichtes Buchsenspiel und klackt beim Ausfedern?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo. Vorsicht mit 2-Fach!
Siehe einige Seiten weiter vorn:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9948478&postcount=3181

Ich fahre auch 2-Fach SRAM, allerdings mit begrenztem 3-Fach-Umwerfer. Das ist aber auch nichts richtiges.
Laut User Akami (ist kein SX-Besitzer mehr) funktioniert der XTR 2-Fach problemlos.
Ich werde als nächstes XT 2-Fach probieren.

Ich habe übrigens noch Teile abzugeben. Bin noch nicht zum verkaufen gekommen.

SRAM X.9 10-Fach Schaltwerk, long Cage, 2012
SRAM X.9 3-Fach Kurbel, GXP, 2012
SRAM X.9 2-Fach Umwerfer, 2012 (welcher ja am SX nicht funktioniert)
Truvativ Stylo T40 Lenker, 700mm, 15mm Rise, 5° upsweep, 9° backsweep
Truvativ Stylo T40 Vorbau, 90mm, 6°
Rock Shox Reverb 125mm

Alle Teile neuwertig und noch nie gefahren. Waren in meinem SX eingebaut und durch den Umbau übrig.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Ah, ok dann werd ich mir den SLX holen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (31. Januar 2013)

Könntest du dann mal bitte berichten und vielleicht ein gescheites Foto machen? Am besten eine Detailaufnahme ohne Kurbel.
Das wär super.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

ja kann ich machen. Dauert nur noch etwas bis ich aufbauen kann. Weiß nicht ob der L-Rahmen noch vor dem We kommt.


----------



## snooze (31. Januar 2013)

das ist der slx 2x9, allerdings noch nicht mit Kurbel getestet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich werd mal versuchen mit Shadow PLus ohne Kefü auszukommen. Meint ihr das klappt?

Und was hat die Kiste jetzt eigentlich für einen Lenkwinkel? 

66,7 oder 66 oder 67? Ich lese überall was anderes:

da messen sie mit 1 Grad Angle-set 66:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/votec-vsx/a8059.html

Und in dem älteren Test hier ist er plötzlich flacher:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/VotecV.SX.png


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomei21 (1. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen mit Shadow PLus ohne Kefü auszukommen. Meint ihr das klappt?
> 
> Und was hat die Kiste jetzt eigentlich für einen Lenkwinkel?
> 
> ...



Also es könnte noch [FONT="]66,2 oder 65,5 oder 67,3 sein...
[/FONT]  Bikesport 2010
  LW 66,2/ SW 68 160mm Gabel

  Bike 6/2010
  LW 66/ SW 72 160mm Gabel

  Bike 9/2010
  LW 65,5/ SW 72,5 160mm Gabel
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/717205


  Moutainbike 5/2011
  LW 66/ SW 72,5 160mm Gabel mit angle set 

  Bike 07/2011
  LW 66/ SW 73 160mm Gabel mit angle set 

  Freeride 01/2012
  LW 64,3/ SW 72,4 180mm Gabel

  IBC 1/2010
  Lenkwinkel: 67,3°
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2010/01/10/2703-video-fahrbericht-votec-vsx/


Auch die anderen Geometriedaten sind teilweise unterschiedlich

  Hat jemand ein datenblatt direkt von votec (die müssten die daten doch eigentlich kennen?)
(Selbst gemessen sinds bei mir 67° ...so ungefähr  ...o. angleset


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2013)

Also die offiziellen Quellen von Votec besagen 66,7 wobei mir nicht klar ist ob an dem Rahmen seit 09/10 ausser dem M8-Dämpferbolzen noch was verändert wurde.

Ich denke die Unterschielichen Werte sind Messungenauigkeiten und Einbauhöhen von Gabel und Steuersatz geschuldet.

Ich würde ja gerne einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen aber leider hab ich eine Gabel sehr kurzem Tapered-Schaft gekauft. Zumindest der Stack von Works ist ein paar Milimeter zu hoch.

Beim entsprechenden Angleset ist die Info für das Stackmaß nirgends zu finden: http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset#product_70


----------



## hülemüll (1. Februar 2013)

Wer ist denn schon beide Dämpfer, also den Fox RP23 und den RS Monarch aus dem aktuellen Rahmenset im Vergleich gefahren? Welcher geht im VSX feinfühliger und welcher sackt bei offener Druckstufe weniger ein?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (1. Februar 2013)

Hier die Geometrietabelle aus dem 2011er Katalog.





Ich denke nicht, das sich großartig an der Geometrie was geändert hat. Wo die unterschiedlichen Winkel herkommen könnten, hat ja Tabletop schon beschrieben. Ich teile seine Meinung.
Immerhin kann man die Kiste bis 180mm fahren.

Ich fahre mein SX (Größe M) mit 160mm Fox und Cane Creek Angle Set mit -1°, somit sollte ich etwa knappe 66° haben und das fährt sich super, wie ich finde. Für mich eine gute Mischung aus Wendigkeit und Spurtreue.

Ihr solltet die Kommastellen nicht so ernst nehmen. Fahrt einfach die Kiste und habt Spaß. Und eins kann ich euch sagen: Spaß macht die Kiste auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2013)

Ja du hast schon recht. Ich versuchs erstmal mit exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen damit auch das Tretlager tiefer kommt wenn ich die Gable auf 180 travel.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (1. Februar 2013)

???
Was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2013)

Tieferes Tretlager und flacherer Lw fÃ¼r 40â¬ sind doch nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ein AngleSet mindestens 100â¬ kostet und hÃ¶her baut. Ist halt nur die Frage ob die Buchsen passen aber unten mÃ¼sste schon 3mm Spielraum sein und an der M8 gehen eh nur 2mm.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. Februar 2013)

Ui, das geht in die Hose!
Ich rate dir dringend davon ab. Auch wegen Garantie.

Ich bezweifel, dass das was wird, aber ich lass mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch skeptisch. Der M Rahmen ist ja jetzt weg und der L kommt erst am Montag aber nachdem ich realisiert habe das eh nur maximal 3mm an der M6-Schraube gehen könnte es klappen da ich unten ca. 3-4mm Platz zum Rahmen ausgemach habe.

Die Frage ist halt was es bringt aber das Verhältnis Federweg zu Dämpferhub dürfte optimal sein und Leute mit DH-Bikes und 3"-Hub berichten von 1 Grad Lw-Änderung.


----------



## Werbefant (2. Februar 2013)

Bist du das Bike bereits gefahren? Also ich würde so eine Exotenlösung als letzte Möglichkeit sehen wenn es ganz und garnicht klappt mit der Zufriedenheit - und selbst da würde ich dann lieber einen anderen Rahmen auswählen - zumal das konstruktionsbedingt vermutlich eh nicht hinhauen wird - aber ich bin auf den weiteren Verlauf gespannt


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Februar 2013)

Naja ich wollt mir eigentlich das ICB holen aber da gibt's halt noch keine Erfahrungswerte und der Hinterbau vom vsx ist ja nachweislich Top!

Hatte schon einen Freerider mit 65er Lw und etwas teiferem Tretlager als das vsx und der war perfekt, nur halt zu schwer. 

Wie gesagt kommen der Dämpfer unten 3 und oben 2mm weiter raus und das könnte meiner Erinnerung schon klappen. Grad hab ich halt keinen Rahmen hier um das auszumssen.


----------



## Werbefant (2. Februar 2013)

Ja klar - aber das sind doch nur Daten auf dem Papier.. Ich würde das aufgebaute Bike doch erstmal fahren, bevor ich Dinge an der Geo ändere die es womöglich garnicht braucht - in den Tests war ja die Geometrie meist das Herausragende an dem Bike.. Aber ich will dir da natürlich garnicht reinreden..


----------



## marsepolani (2. Februar 2013)

HI,
warum nimmst du keinen VFR Rahmen, den gibt es jetzt hier zum Schnäppchenpreis. http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eqrecqid=5c5718ee-4449-4b88-94b2-4f184f7d8805
Ich fahre beide Räder. Das Vsx mit einer 36 Talas und für´s Grobe das VFr mit einer Boxxer Worlcup.
Never touch a running System

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Februar 2013)

dhler hab ich schon, will nur die Geo etwas flacher. Erstmal muss der Rahmen kommen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. Februar 2013)

Jetzt versuchen schon drei Leute ins Gewissen zu reden. Du bist ja sturer als ich.

Fahr doch das Teil erst mal und entscheide später.

Im übrigen ist das SX kein Freerider, sondern ein Enduro. Wenn du Freeridern willst, hättest du lieber einen anderen Rahmen wählen sollen.

Nix für ungut, aber was du da vor hast ist eine ganz schlechte Idee. Lass dir doch von erfahrenen SX-Fahrern helfen und profitiere von deren Erfahrung. Oder nicht?


----------



## kube (2. Februar 2013)

weiss vielleicht jemand auf welcher Thread Seite die Anzugsmomente für den Hinterbau waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (2. Februar 2013)

Blätter mal 3 Seiten nach hinten. Peter hat da alle Drehmomente genannt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10257583&postcount=3428


----------



## kube (2. Februar 2013)

ok thx


----------



## migges (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Votec Gemeinde.Hier mal einn wieder Bild von mir aus 2012.
Waren in Mayerhofen,erste Tour auf den Penken(waren ca 25Km und 1650 Hm) Abfahrt Himmelfahrt/Höllenritt.Geht alles gut mit dem VSX.
Hab meins Jetzt 2 1/2 jahre und noch keine Probleme damit Gehabt,Fährt sich einfach nur Gut.


----------



## kube (3. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen, mir ist heute mein Dämpfercheck was richtig blödes passiert, als ich die M6 Dämpferschraube lösen wollte ist der Schraubenkopf abgerissen......der Schraubenkopf sieht auch so aus als wenn der Schaft zu weit abgedreht worden ist und deswegen der Kopf nur noch minimal halt hatte. Die Schraube bekomme ich da natürlich nicht mehr raus, habe Votec jetzt mal eine mail geschrieben und bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen....


----------



## marsepolani (3. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, mir ist heute mein Dämpfercheck was richtig blödes passiert, als ich die M6 Dämpferschraube lösen wollte ist der Schraubenkopf abgerissen......der Schraubenkopf sieht auch so aus als wenn der Schaft zu weit abgedreht worden ist und deswegen der Kopf nur noch minimal halt hatte. Die Schraube bekomme ich da natürlich nicht mehr raus, habe Votec jetzt mal eine mail geschrieben und bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen....


HI,
die Schraube ist mir auch abgerissen. Lass sie dir von einem Fachmann rausdrehen.
Mich hat das einen Zehner gekostet.

Bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## kube (3. Februar 2013)

Ich warte erstmal ab was Votec dazu sagt....


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Februar 2013)

Wo kreigt man jetzt eigentlich am günstigsten so 12.9er Stahlschrauben her? Einfach im Baumarkt fragen?


----------



## beachowsky (3. Februar 2013)

schlosser, fachhandel, oder inet bestellen


----------



## Hans (3. Februar 2013)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> die Schraube ist mir auch abgerissen. Lass sie dir von einem Fachmann rausdrehen.
> Mich hat das einen Zehner gekostet.
> 
> ...




kann es sein das die Schraube mit Loctite gesichert ist ?
würde die mal beim demontieren erwärmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (3. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist das die Votec Schraube wohl eine eigenanfertigung war und die den Schaft zu weit nach oben abgedreht haben und dadurch ist der Kopf abgerissen, eine normale Schraube braucht schon wesentlich mehr Kraft um abzureissen


----------



## Gala (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Tabletop, 

bist doch aus Rav.? bei Gehring Schrauben Grosshandel, beim Hochhaus gegenüber
vom Griechen/Bäckerei kriegst Du alles für kleines Geld.
Hab ich meine auch her.

Gruss


----------



## kube (3. Februar 2013)

Gute Nachricht, habe die Schraube raus bekommen, habe mittig ein Loch gebohrt und dann einen Torx Schlüssel rein geschlagen und schwups war die Schraube raus. Mal ne andere Frage, ist das eine besondere Schraube oder eine ganz normale M6 Schraube mit Schaft?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (3. Februar 2013)

Wie alt ist dein Bike? Wenn du schon eine Rostfreie hast, ist das eine Sonderschraube. Schau dir mal die Bruchstücke an, da siehst du das die Schraube ein Drehteil ist. Standardschrauben werden gerollt und da sieht die Oberfläche anders aus.

Da musst du eine Ersatzschraube bei Votec/ Fahrrad.de anfordern. Oder du organisierst dir einfach eine hochfeste  ISO4762-M6x55-12.9 und probierst es mit dieser.
Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich günstiger und schneller.


----------



## kube (3. Februar 2013)

Mein Bike ist von 2010 und so wie die Schraube aussieht ist das bestimmt ein Drehteil, habe eben nochmal ne Mail nach Votec geschrieben und die mal gefragt ob die mir so eine Schraube zuschicken können...


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Februar 2013)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo Tabletop,
> 
> bist doch aus Rav.? bei Gehring Schrauben Grosshandel, beim Hochhaus gegenüber
> vom Griechen/Bäckerei kriegst Du alles für kleines Geld.
> ...



JA bin aus der Nähe. Kennen wir uns? Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> JA bin aus der Nähe. Kennen wir uns? Danke für den Tipp!



Damit wären wir dann wohl schon 3 V.SX-ler aus der Gegend 
Bleibt nur die Frage, warum wir noch nie zusammen gefahren sind


----------



## hülemüll (4. Februar 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Wer ist denn schon beide Dämpfer, also den Fox RP23 und den RS Monarch aus dem aktuellen Rahmenset im Vergleich gefahren? Welcher geht im VSX feinfühliger und welcher sackt bei offener Druckstufe weniger ein?



Hmmm... wirklich keiner von Euch hat einen Vergleich gehabt? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich den RS Monarch gleich verkaufe, solange er noch nicht gefahren wurde. Den Fox habe ich hier noch aus meinem alten Rad. Und dort ging er sehr gut.


----------



## Werbefant (4. Februar 2013)

Irgendwann in der Mitte des Threads wurde (Seite 80 rum, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher), wurde das Thema behandelt. Ergebnis war dass der RS viel feinfühliger reagiert, nicht durch den Federweg rauscht und in jedem Fall die bessere Wahl ist. Der RP23 wirkt hölzern und rauscht gerne durch den Federweg.. aber musst dich mal durchlesen..


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Februar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Damit wären wir dann wohl schon 3 V.SX-ler aus der Gegend
> Bleibt nur die Frage, warum wir noch nie zusammen gefahren sind



Ich war die letzten Jahre studientechnisch ausser Landes aber fahr hin und wieder am Gehrenberg.

Jetzt haben die mir tatsächlich wieder einen M-Rahmen geschickt und der neue geht erst raus wenn der hier wieder bei Fahrrad.de ist.


----------



## Erroll (4. Februar 2013)

Ist schon längst als Spam gemeldet. Sollte bald weg sein....


----------



## Gala (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Tabletop84,

bitte gern. Kennen wahrscheinlich eher weniger. Saalbach, PDS,Livigno ok. aber nicht nur.
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Kickach od. Gehrenberg.

Hülemül, 

behalt den Fox. Fahr meinen seit 3 Jahren problemlos u. wünsch mir keinen
anderen ins VSX. 

Grüsse


----------



## Mauzetung (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir als Steuersatz den FSA Gravity 1 bestellt(Semi-integrated denke ich) um in mein VSX eine Tapered Gabel einzubauen.
Muss ich zum einbauen in die Werkstatt oder geht das auch zu hause?

Habt Ihr da einen Link parat?

Danke und Grüße,
Ulrich


----------



## beachowsky (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/steuerkopf_wechs.htm


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Februar 2013)

beachowsky schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/steuerkopf_wechs.htm



ACHTUNG!
Auf keinen Fall versuchen beide Lagerschalen gleichzeitig einzupressen. Das geht nicht gut. In diesem Punkt ist die Anleitung sch.... 
Immer erst eine Lagerschale einpressen und dann erst die andere.

Zum Gabelkonus aufschlagen nimmt man am besten ein Plastikrohr aus dem Baumarkt. Konusring (sofern ohne Dichtring) vorher erwärmen und Gabelschaft fetten.
Dann Konusring auf Gabel, Rohr auf Boden stellen, dann die Gabel mit Gabelschaft nach unten in das Rohr hämmern. 2-3 Schläge später sitzt der Konus.


----------



## marsepolani (5. Februar 2013)

zhuce schrieb:


> wow, mein Gott. good news! good news! dieses Geschäft ist groß Verkauf. Ich bin ein alter Kunde hier. Dies ist das erste Mal, großen Verkauf. alle Produkte sind billigste, aber beste Qualität. mich überrascht ist diese große Leinwand Mode Tablet PC. wirklich, wirklich perfekt! Neupreis: 100,00 , aber jetzt nur 10,44 . kann viel sparen. Ich kann beweisen, es ist das beste, das ich gekauft. guten Service. schnelle Lieferung. Vergleichbarkeit andere die gleichen Tablet PC. Es ist ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. hoch hier empfehlen:  http://qita.in/bAG


Was soll die Werbung in diesem Thread

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Februar 2013)

Ignoriert die Werbung. Einfach kommentarlos als SPAM melden (Rotes Dreieck).
Weil der Thread recht aktiv ist, ist er auch für Spammer attraktiv


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2013)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> *Wie alt ist dein Bike? Wenn du schon eine Rostfreie hast, ist das eine Sonderschraube. *Schau dir mal die Bruchstücke an, da siehst du das die Schraube ein Drehteil ist. Standardschrauben werden gerollt und da sieht die Oberfläche anders aus.
> 
> Da musst du eine Ersatzschraube bei Votec/ Fahrrad.de anfordern. Oder du organisierst dir einfach eine hochfeste  ISO4762-M6x55-12.9 und probierst es mit dieser.
> Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich günstiger und schneller.



Heißt das jetzt man muss bei dem 2012er-Rahmen die Schrauben doch nicht mehr tauschen?

Weiß jemand wo man so eine Leitungsbefestigung herkriegt für die Flaschenhalterschrauben:


----------



## kube (5. Februar 2013)

Votec hat geschrieben:
Hallo Herr xxxx
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wie ich sehe, haben Sie die Schraube bereits rausbekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um eine gewöhnliche M6 Schraube, welche Sie in jedem Baumarkt bekommen können.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2013)

Und wie lang müssen die sein? (Mein Rahmen ist schon wieder weg) Hinten im Thread hat ja jemand geschrieben es seien Spezialschrauben.


----------



## kube (5. Februar 2013)

M6x55 Gewinde 20mm, bin mal gespannt, werde morgen mal ins Bauhaus fahren und mir ne Schraube besorgen


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2013)

Nur so kurz für beide? Die Buchsen sind ja schon 22mm breit. Das Gegenhalte-Teil müsste ja dann die Schwachstelle sein und nicht die Schraube.


----------



## Duc851 (5. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> M6x55 Gewinde 20mm, bin mal gespannt, werde morgen mal ins Bauhaus fahren und mir ne Schraube besorgen



Mal wieder der allgemeine Baumarkttip: Schau dir die Festigkeitsklasse an. Die sollte schon 8.8 oder höher sein. Mit 4.6 und ähnlichen qualitäten kannst du  keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## Symion (5. Februar 2013)

Bitte keine Baumarktschraube!
Im gut sortierten Metallfachhandel oder Internet eine passende bersorgen. Festigkeit 8.8 bzw. höher. Besonders bei 6mm Schrauben die im SX gerne verbiegen.


----------



## visualex (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn es rostfrei sein soll, kann man (wie ich) die nehmen: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SDU-Zylinderschrauben-Innensechskant-D912-M6x55-A4-Edelstahl/dp/B0044R8QOW/"]Edelstahl[/ame]

Wenn es besonders stabil sein muss und man ein bisschen Pflege gegen den Rost aufwendet, gehen die hier: Stahl

Hier und hier wurden übrigens schon mal ein paar Sätze zum Thema Schrauben geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (5. Februar 2013)

@Tabletop84
Schau mal bei Bike Components,unter Rahmen/Zubehör da kriegst du die Syntace Teile
rech Günstig


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2013)

Danke @ visualex und migges, genaus sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## snooze (5. Februar 2013)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Reifen hinten im VSX. Da ist ja sehr wenig Platz.
Hans Dampf auf Flow hat an jeder Seite nur ca. 1,5mm Luft, das wird im Fahrbetrieb nicht besonders gut hinhauen. Der Fatalbert ist auch nur ca. 1mm schmaler.
Was gibts für Alternativen für den harten Gebirgseinsatz im Sommer?
Conti MK2 2.4 Protection? Ardent 2,2 Maxpro Exo? Der 2.4 Ardent ist leider genau so breit wie der Hans Dampf. Reifen muß Tubelessfähig sein.

Danke


----------



## Kiwi_185 (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab mir einen Maxxis High Roller 2 AM bestellt 
Bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren da der Rahmen noch im Rohbau ist
Jetzt hast du mich grad verunsichert 
sollte der Maxxis passen?


----------



## kube (5. Februar 2013)

Habe Fatalbert drin und noch nie Probleme mit gehabt...
Mal was anderes zum Thema Schrauben, habe mir jetzt eine normale M6x55 Schraube besorgt und eingebaut und ich habe ein spürbare Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Ich habe den Schraubenschaft mal nachgemessen und der hat 5,9mm also 0,1mm Spiel weil die Buchse am Dämpfer ist 6mm, habt ihr auch ein geringes Spiel?


----------



## gotboost (6. Februar 2013)

Schrauben wurden in diesmal thread schon 1000 mal beantwortet, suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (6. Februar 2013)

Es geht hier nicht um Schrauben sondern um das Spiel das in der unteren Dämpferanbindung ist, außerdem nützt uns dein Kommentar jetzt mal garnix, also besser nix schreiben wenn man nix zur Sache beitragen kann...


----------



## Slartibartfass (6. Februar 2013)

Moin allerseits,

mein V.SX hatte gestern ersten Roll-out nach dem größeren Umbau im Winter 

Neu sind
- Laufräder (ZTR Flow EX weiß, Sapim cxRay, Hope Pro V2 Evo
- Reifen (Highroller tubeless)
- Schaltwerk (X9, das alte hatte nen Macken)
- Hinterbaulager komplett neu
- Lyric auf 170mm getravelt und weiche Feder verbaut
- Züge, Leitungen in weiß
- Neue Kettenführung (C.Guide)

Auf 2*9 habe ich schon im laufe des letzten Jahres umgerüstet, und die Reverb ist auch schon ne Zeit lang drauf.












Macht riesig viel Spaß, der Bock 

Danke an alle die mir meine Fragen in laufe des Winters beantwortet haben


----------



## styriabeef (6. Februar 2013)

bei Syntace 10â¬: 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2405
gibts aber auch als 2fach Halter auf Nachfrage

oder Bikecomponents 4â¬:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32404_Liteville-triple-cable-holder-.html


----------



## kube (6. Februar 2013)

@Slartibartfass sieht sehr gut aus dein Bike, meins sieht fast genauso aus nur habe ich Orange statt Rot


----------



## Beppe (6. Februar 2013)

Sorry deine Angaben sind wenig hilfreich.
Den FA gibts in mindestens 3 Breiten, zudem ist auch die Felgenbreite (Maulweite) ausschlaggebend.
Flow mit FA 2,4" ist grenzwertig. 2,4" FA mit Flow Ex dürfte scheifen.



kube schrieb:


> Habe Fatalbert drin und noch nie Probleme mit gehabt...
> Mal was anderes zum Thema Schrauben, habe mir jetzt eine normale M6x55 Schraube besorgt und eingebaut und ich habe ein spürbare Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Ich habe den Schraubenschaft mal nachgemessen und der hat 5,9mm also 0,1mm Spiel weil die Buchse am Dämpfer ist 6mm, habt ihr auch ein geringes Spiel?


----------



## Beppe (6. Februar 2013)

Wie breit ist "dein" Highroller?
Wieviel Luft hat der HR zu Ketten-/Sitzstreben.?
Dank dir vorab



Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> mein V.SX hatte gestern ersten Roll-out nach dem größeren Umbau im Winter
> 
> Neu sind
> ...


----------



## hülemüll (6. Februar 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Hmmm... wirklich keiner von Euch hat einen Vergleich gehabt? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich den RS Monarch gleich verkaufe, solange er noch nicht gefahren wurde. Den Fox habe ich hier noch aus meinem alten Rad. Und dort ging er sehr gut.



Also, gestern gabs eine erste Ausfahrt mit dem mitgelieferten Monarch. Ich weiss nicht, wie es Euch geht. Aber mir spricht der Dämpfer bei 25% Sag doch sehr zäh und trocken an. Auch bei offener Druckstufe und frisch gefettet. Ist der Hinterbau nunmal so straff beim VSX?? Oder braucht der Monarch viel Einfahrzeit? 
Ich habe in der 160mm-Klasse vorher ein Commencal Mini DH mit Fox RP23 gefahren. Der Hinterbau ging dort wesentlich sensibler und vor allem aktiver...


----------



## Beppe (6. Februar 2013)

Also unsere 2012er rt3 Dämpfer haben schon eine längere Einfahrzeit gebraucht und wurden nach mehreren 100km deutlich sensibler.



hülemüll schrieb:


> Also, gestern gabs eine erste Ausfahrt mit dem mitgelieferten Monarch. Ich weiss nicht, wie es Euch geht. Aber mir spricht der Dämpfer bei 25% Sag doch sehr zäh und trocken an. Auch bei offener Druckstufe und frisch gefettet. Ist der Hinterbau nunmal so straff beim VSX?? Oder braucht der Monarch viel Einfahrzeit?
> Ich habe in der 160mm-Klasse vorher ein Commencal Mini DH mit Fox RP23 gefahren. Der Hinterbau ging dort wesentlich sensibler und vor allem aktiver...


----------



## kube (6. Februar 2013)

sry Beppe ich habe 2,4" Fat Albert drin auf Mavic Crossline Felgen, aber frag mich nicht was die für ne breite haben. Habe zu beiden Seiten 6mm Platz.


----------



## Erroll (6. Februar 2013)

Ardent 2.4 auf der Flow war bei meinem SX damals absolut kein Problem. Da war auch noch genügend Platz an den Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (6. Februar 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Also, gestern gabs eine erste Ausfahrt mit dem mitgelieferten Monarch. Ich weiss nicht, wie es Euch geht. Aber mir spricht der Dämpfer bei 25% Sag doch sehr zäh und trocken an. Auch bei offener Druckstufe und frisch gefettet. Ist der Hinterbau nunmal so straff beim VSX?? Oder braucht der Monarch viel Einfahrzeit?
> Ich habe in der 160mm-Klasse vorher ein Commencal Mini DH mit Fox RP23 gefahren. Der Hinterbau ging dort wesentlich sensibler und vor allem aktiver...




Servus, hab mal gehört dass der Hinterbau beim V.SX ca. 400 km Einfahrzeit braucht bis er anfängt sensibel zu werden.


----------



## snooze (6. Februar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ardent 2.4 auf der Flow war bei meinem SX damals absolut kein Problem. Da war auch noch genügend Platz an den Seiten.



danke


----------



## Slartibartfass (6. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wie breit ist "dein" Highroller?
> Wieviel Luft hat der HR zu Ketten-/Sitzstreben.?
> Dank dir vorab



Ist ein 2,35" auf der ZTR Flow und hat rechts und links je knapp 10 mm Platz.


----------



## kube (6. Februar 2013)

Wollte mir heute bei Huber Bushings neue Buchsen bestellen für den DT Swiss m210
Die Antwort von Huber: Sorry aber für DT Swiss habe ich keine Buchsen im Programm.....ähm ok, dachte immer das der die Custom macht....Muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen weil ich keine passenden Buchsen für diesen anscheinend orientalischen Dämpfer mehr bekomme?


----------



## gotboost (6. Februar 2013)

Der hat doch schon optimale drehbare Buchsen, da brauchst nix machen.


----------



## kube (6. Februar 2013)

Habe mir jetzt mal neue Dämpferbuchsen bestellt, mal sehen ob dann das Spiel in den Buchsen weg ist...


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2013)

DT hat Gelenklager http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30143_Gelenklager-DT-Daempfer-.html, deshalb bietet Herr Huber da nichts an. Ich tippe mal, dass das Spiel vom verschliessenen Lager kommt.


----------



## gotboost (7. Februar 2013)

Liegt auch am Lockout des Dämpfers, der setzt den Lagern ganz schön zu. Ein rt3 kostet doch nicht mehr viel und Macht einen neuen Hinterbau aus dem Rad...


----------



## Tomak (7. Februar 2013)

Habe heute meinen Rahmen bekommen 

Alles toll, allerdings sieht er ziemlich klein aus für L 

Finde kein einziges Maß wieder.
Brauche Eure Hilfe. Wer kann mir ein verbindliches Maß für einen L Rahmen nennen ?

Z.B. Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Salltelrohr, also da wo der Schnellspannerkragen aufhört.
Lt Vorgabe 49,6 cm, die hab ich nie und nimmer.
Hab nämlich den Verdacht, dass die ein S eingepackt haben............

Besten Dank und Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (7. Februar 2013)

Am leichtesten zu messen Tretlagermitte Sattelrohr Oberkannte

Geometrie: S, M, L,
Sattelrohr: 415, 456, 496 mm
Oberrohr: 557, 578, 599 mm
Hinterbau: 434 mm
Steuerrohr: 130 mm
Lenkwinkel: 66,7°
Radstand: 1118, 1139, 1160 mm


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Z.B. Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Salltelrohr, also da wo der Schnellspannerkragen aufhört.



Bei mir ca. 50cm...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Rahmen bekommen
> 
> Alles toll, allerdings sieht er ziemlich klein aus für L
> 
> ...



Mir haben sie einen M-Rahmen in einer Verpackung auf der "L" stand geschickt.


----------



## Tomak (7. Februar 2013)

Da haben wir den Salat...... Bei mir genau das gleiche.

Erst einmal vielen Dank 

Ich habe Mitte Tretlager, Oberkante Sattelrohr 46 cm, also Gr. M.

Schöner Mist.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Airdrop (7. Februar 2013)

Erst mal vielen Dank an Alle für all die Infos aus dem Thread!

2 Infos habe ich nicht finden können:
- Wo kann man die Lager (608RS, 698RS, HK1010) bestellen und was kosten die ungefähr? Die Preise variieren stark und ich hätte vorhin fast nicht rostfrei Lager aus Walzstahl bestellt...
- Wo bekommt man die Hülse / Buchse im Horst Link Lager? Ich habe im Thread nur die Abmessung (Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm) gefunden, aber nicht die genaue Bezeichnung oder eine Bestellmöglichkeit.

Mein V.SX liegt komplett zerlegt im Keller und der Zustand sollte nicht zu lange anhalten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Februar 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Wenn es rostfrei sein soll, kann man (wie ich) die nehmen: Edelstahl
> 
> Wenn es besonders stabil sein muss und man ein bisschen Pflege gegen den Rost aufwendet, gehen die hier: Stahl
> 
> Hier und hier wurden übrigens schon mal ein paar Sätze zum Thema Schrauben geschrieben.



Um nochmal das leidige Schraubenthema hervorzukramen:

In meinem neuen Rahmen ist verbaut:

M6x50  "THE A2-80"
M8x50 "VIBO A2-70"

beide Längen sind ohne Schraubenkopf gemessen

In den Links steht allerdings das in älteren Rahmen A2-70-Schrauben verbaut waren und diese mit A4-80-Schrauben ersetzt wurden.

Soweit ich das verstehe ist 70 bzw. die Festigkeit. Von daher müssten meine Schrauben ja ausreichend stabil sein bzw. wären nur die rostanfälligen 12.9er Schrauben fester, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (7. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Um nochmal das leidige Schraubenthema hervorzukramen:
> 
> In meinem neuen Rahmen ist verbaut:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte in meinem Rahmen oben UND unten M6 Schrauben drin. Nach ca. 3 Jahren war nur die obere leicht gebogen. Da du oben eine M8 Schraube hast, brauchst du dir da wohl keine Sorgen machen. Ich würde sagen, fahr erstmal und schau dir nächsten Winter die Schraube mal an. Und ja, die 12.9er ist fester.


----------



## Tomak (8. Februar 2013)

So, der M Rahmen geht zurück.....

Muss den neuen regulär bestellen und gleich bezahlen, die Rückerstattung erfolgt dann erst nach Eingang der Retoure. 

Irgendwie komme ich jetzt nochmals ins Grübeln, ob ich nochmal bestellen soll. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir haben sie den L-Rahmen nach Eingang des M-Rahmens losgeschickt, ohne das ich doppelt zahlen oder gar neu bestellen musste. Ist ja auch bescheuert...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Februar 2013)

Hast du den falschen Rahmen per Vorkasse gezahlt?
Ich hatte meine Rahmen in weiser Voraussicht auf Rechnung bestellt (Klarna).
Das war mir die paar  Wert.

Bestell den neuen Rahmen auf Klarna Rechnung und schicke dann den alten zu kleinen als "Falschlieferung zu klein" bei der Klarna Bestellung zurück.
Nicht ganz die feine Art... aber manchmal muss man selbst für Kundenservice sorgen


----------



## Tomak (8. Februar 2013)

Habe den Rahmen mit paypal bezahlt.......

Das mit der Rechnungszahlung kannte ich noch nicht 

Guter Tipp.

Werde nochmals anrufen, ob ich wirklich zweimal bezahlen muss und faktisch keinen Rahmen in den Händen habe. Irgendwie komisch.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## JackZero (8. Februar 2013)

Servus,
wie lang sind die Vorbauten die Ihr fahrt / verbauen wollt ?
Suche einen Kompromiss aus gutem Handling und Uphill tauglichkeit.
Vermute mal nen 35er hat nicht viel wert auf Touren mit steilen Uphill-Passagen.


----------



## kube (8. Februar 2013)

ich fahr einen 60mm Vorbau


----------



## JackZero (8. Februar 2013)

Wie geht der so Bergauf ?
Währe kürzer möglich oder zu ungemütlich ?
Habe den Rahmen in M.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich werds mit einem 45er probieren bei Rahmengröße L und ~ 1,80/87


----------



## JackZero (8. Februar 2013)

Fährst Du Touren oder mehr im Park ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Alpine und MIttelgebirgstouren aber der Fokus liegt auf Abfahrt.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch 1.80 und versuchs bei.nem m rahmen mit einem 60mm vorbau 

habe an meinem aktuellen rad auch einen 60mm vorbau und passt sehr gut 

bin auch eher abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte auch erst einen M-Rahmen da aber als der dann kam viel mir erst auf wie klein der ist und wenn du die Daten mit anderen Rahmen vergleichst wirst du merken das der M-Rahmen bis auf die Höhe des Sitzrohres einem S entspricht.


----------



## styriabeef (9. Februar 2013)

50mm - M-Rahmen
Fahr hauptsächlich Touren/Endurorunden.
Bergauf kein Problem


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2013)

Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße beim Tues?


----------



## Peter-S (9. Februar 2013)

50er und dank Absenkung geht es flott bergauf.: )


----------



## styriabeef (9. Februar 2013)

@TableTop: M, und grad auf der Suche nach einer deemax felge in Silber


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2013)

Meinen Deemax hab ich gleich verkloppt. Nimm doch eine normale Deemax-Felge. Die ist stabiler. Wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?


----------



## __x_cut__ (9. Februar 2013)

größe L scheint ausverkauft...wenn noch jemand mit dem gedanken spielt ne M zu kaufen, ich hätte noch nen 10% gutschein für Fahrrad.de...bei interesse pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (9. Februar 2013)

L ist weg. Die Knaller, erst schicken sie mir einen M und jetzt sind alle L weg. Glaubt nicht, dass die mir einen reserviert hätten.

Brügelmann bekommt von mir Prügel.

Könnte kotzen, da bestelle ich nichts mehr.

Grüße
Tomac


----------



## kube (9. Februar 2013)

bei Fahrrad.de haben die den noch in L aber leider den fÃ¼r 799â¬
https://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile...ro-165-mm-rahmen-eloxiert-schwarz/328811.html


----------



## kube (9. Februar 2013)

jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die neuen DtSwiss Dämpferbuchsen und dann kanns wieder richtig los gehen


----------



## Tomak (9. Februar 2013)

Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Rahmen ??

Ist der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ?
Kann irgendwie keinen Unterschied, außer beim Dekor, erkennen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (9. Februar 2013)

Der einzige unterschied ist so viel ich weis die lackierung 

haben ja beide ein orginal preis von 1500  nur der andere war stärker reduziert


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Hab grade den Hinterbau zerlegt und die Lager gefettet. Irgendwie ist die Passform seltsam. Dämpfer musste ich reinklopfen undso.




Peter-S schrieb:


> nur niedrig- oder mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden
>  Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
>  Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
>  Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung
> ...




Bis hierher ok aber was heißt das denn jetzt:

 Lager Kettenstrebe 2 Nm
 Lager Sitzstrebe 2 Nm
 Hauptlager Hinterbau 8 Nm

Oben steht ich soll die Schrauben mit 8-9, 8-10 bzw. nach der Anleitung einstellen und jetzt steht hier 2 und 8 nm. Was ist jetzt richtig?



Peter-S schrieb:


> Vorspanneinheit Wippe
> 	Die Vorspanneinheit wird nur so weit angezogen, bis die Wippe sich spielfrei bewegen lässt.
> Die silberne Inbusschraube der Einheit ist von der anderen Seite mit einer Madenschraube gekontert. Bevor die Vorspannschraube daher angezogen wird, muss die Madenschraube mit Inbus gelöst werden.
> 	Dann wird die silberne Schraube nur so weit angezogen, bis das seitliche Spiel behoben ist. Daraufhin wird die Madenschraube vorsichtig angezogen.



Da bin ich mir auch nciht sicher ob ich die Schrauben nicht zu fest angezogen habe. Beim Auseinanderbauen hab ich die Madenschraube vergessen und nicht gelöst aber das sollte ja eigentlich egal sein.

Aber das Spiel geht bei mir nur weg wenn ich die Schrauben so fest anziehe das sich die Schwinge mit relativ viel Reibung bewegen lässt. Ist das denn Sinn der Sache das der Hinterbau so schwergängig ist und er sich erst noch einlaufen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Rahmen ??
> 
> Ist der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ?
> Kann irgendwie keinen Unterschied, außer beim Dekor, erkennen.
> ...



Der ist eloxiert was widerstansfähiger und leichter ist.


----------



## kube (10. Februar 2013)

Du musst die Madenschraube auf jeden Fall lösen sonst bekommst du das Lager nicht anständig spielfrei und es geht schwer


----------



## __x_cut__ (10. Februar 2013)

bei fahrrad.de gibt es den 599er rahmen wieder in der L...wie gesagt ich hätte noch einen 10% gutschein bei denen zu vergeben, bitte per pn...


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Menno, das hättest du eine Woche früher sagen sollen. 



kube schrieb:


> Du musst die Madenschraube auf jeden Fall lösen sonst bekommst du das Lager nicht anständig spielfrei und es geht schwer



Also ich hab sie nur beim Auseinanderschrauben nicht gelöst aber vor dem Zusammenschrauben schon. Aber ich hab mich halt gewundert weil ich die Schraube und die Achse ziemlich anknallen musste das kein Spiel mehr zu spüren war. So stark das halt ein deutlicher Widerstand bei der Drehbewegung des Schwingenarms auftritt.


----------



## Tomak (10. Februar 2013)

...angeblich nicht lieferbar, so war meine tel. Auskunft......!

Egal, hab jetzt doch noch den eloxierten in L bei Prügelmann bestellt.
Die kommen mir jetzt preislich entgegen. (Nach Androhung der Prügel )

By the way......welchen Umwerfer brauche ich: E Type oder Direktmount ?

Denke es passt ein Direkt mount SLX, 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...t-Mount-FD-M661-D-3--9-fach-.html........oder ?

Danke und Grüße
Tomak


----------



## JackZero (10. Februar 2013)

Passt bei euren Rahmen die 31,6er Stütze ( sollte ja lt. Angabe ) ?
Da ich noch keine passende habe wollte ich mal mit ner alten 30,9er die max. Einstecktiefe testen, die ging so schwer einzuschieben ( trotz Fett ) dass ich bezweifel dass da die angegebene 31,6er passt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Februar 2013)

Zu Umwerfer:
Nein, der passt nicht.
Schau ein paar Seiten zurück, da hab ich die Modelle die passen verlinkt. Es muss ein E-Type sein.

Zu Sattelstütze:
31,6mm


----------



## JackZero (10. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, @ Tomak : Direkt Mount SLX passt, ist übrigens der gleiche wie E Type, nur ohne Tretlagerplatte und Schrauben (! Befestigungsschrauben sind nicht im Lieferumfang, die originalen von Shimano gibt es z. Zt. nur bei Hibike, woanders überall nicht auf Lager, oder nicht lieferbar )


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> Ach ja, @ Tomak : Direkt Mount SLX passt, ist übrigens der gleiche wie E Type, nur ohne Tretlagerplatte und Schrauben (! Befestigungsschrauben sind nicht im Lieferumfang, die originalen von Shimano gibt es z. Zt. nur bei Hibike, woanders überall nicht auf Lager, oder nicht lieferbar )



Nein, der Umwerfer passt nicht!
Der hat hinten in der Mitte einen Steg und nur ein Loch zur Verschraubung.
Bei Shimano muss es ein E-Type sein. Das Blech kommt weg und dann wird er mit 2 Schrauben befestigt.


----------



## JackZero (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich meine den:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fer-fd-m675-e2-e-typ-ohne-tretlagerblech.html

hieß bei meiner Bestellung noch Direct Mount Top Swing, jetzt komischer weise E Type ohne Platte,
also Masterlenin hat recht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Februar 2013)

Der passt dann auch 
Und die Bezeichnung stimmt so auch


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab grade den Hinterbau zerlegt und die Lager gefettet. Irgendwie ist die Passform seltsam. Dämpfer musste ich reinklopfen undso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann das nochmal jemand erläutern? Schrauben an der Sitzstrebe mit 2 oder 8-10Nm anziehen?


----------



## snooze (10. Februar 2013)

ich hab sie nur "handwarm" mit Gefühl und Loctite mittelfest angezogen.
Wenn man bei mir den Horstlink mit 8NM angezogen hätte, hätte sich da nix mehr bewegt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Und die Achse am Hauptlager? Hast du die auch nur mit Anknallen spielfrei gekriegt?


----------



## Tomak (10. Februar 2013)

...vielen Dank für die umwerfende Umwerferhilfe 

D.h. der würde mit und ohne Blech auch passen ?? :

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16420{1}1144542_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M770-E-3--9-fach-.html

Grüße und schönen Fasching/Karneval noch.....

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> ...vielen Dank für die umwerfende Umwerferhilfe
> 
> D.h. der würde mit und ohne Blech auch passen ?? :
> 
> ...



Jau, der passt - den hab ich auch.
Hier nochmal günstiger 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5868/xt-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m770e-dual-pull.html


----------



## snooze (10. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und die Achse am Hauptlager? Hast du die auch nur mit Anknallen spielfrei gekriegt?



Ne, da war ich kaltverformend tätig , hatte da ganz gut Spiel, waren so 2-3/10 gemessen, wollte dann eigentlich eine 2/10 Passscheibe dazwischen stecken, hab mich aber dann letztlich für einen trockenen Gummihammerschlag auf die Schwinge (im ausgebauten Zustand) entschieden, sitzt jetzt perfekt.


----------



## JackZero (10. Februar 2013)

@Tomak: wie gesagt, ohne Blech kommt er auch ohne Befestigungsschrauben.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...mit-Mutter-E-Type-Tretlagerbefestigung-7.html
und
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...schraube-B-E-Type-Tretlagerbefestigung-5.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

Aber da kann man doch irgenwelche Schrauben nehmen, oder!? Nur scheint das Gewinde nicht ganz durchzugehen bei mir sodass ich sie kürzen muss.

Könnt ihr eigentlich eure Sattelstütze auch nur ~23cm einschieben? Bei mir kommt da so ein Grat im Sattelrohr obwohl von der Länger her noch was ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (10. Februar 2013)

Gewinde ist bei mir durchgängig, mit den originalen Schrauben passt der Umwerfer am besten, außerdem stehen die Schraubenköpfe nicht über.
Sattelstütze geht bei mir weiter rein ( etwas über32 cm ), aber wie schon geposted bin ich mir mit dem 31,6er Durchmesser nicht so sicher.
Werde ich dann in ein paar Tagen sehen, wenn die richtige Stütze da ist.


----------



## Tomak (11. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tip 

Wenn beim aufbauen solche Schrauben fehlen, wirds ärgerlich.

Die 31,6 mm Stütze hat bei mir (also beim VSX.....) gut gepasst.

Klasse Thread hier, mit netten und hilfsbereiten Leuten, toll 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tomak (11. Februar 2013)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal blöd fragen.......

Die Schrauben sind doch beim E Type dran und halten das Blech....
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tigungsschrauben-fuer-E-Type-Halteblech-.html

Wenn ich das Blech abschraube, weil ich den U-werfer ja direkt montiere, müssten die Schrauben doch übrig sein und können verwendet werden ??

Oder sehe ich das falsch 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal blöd fragen.......
> 
> Die Schrauben sind doch beim E Type dran und halten das Blech....
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tigungsschrauben-fuer-E-Type-Halteblech-.html
> ...



Bei der Version mit Blech sind Schrauben und versch. Unterlegscheiben dabei.


----------



## kube (11. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber da kann man doch irgenwelche Schrauben nehmen, oder!? Nur scheint das Gewinde nicht ganz durchzugehen bei mir sodass ich sie kürzen muss.
> 
> Könnt ihr eigentlich eure Sattelstütze auch nur ~23cm einschieben? Bei mir kommt da so ein Grat im Sattelrohr obwohl von der Länger her noch was ginge.



Bei mir ging die Stütze anfangs auch sehr schwer rein, habe dann einen abgesägten Besenstiel genommen und Schmirgelpapier drum gemacht und die Stütze etwas frei geschliffen und jetzt flutscht sie


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Februar 2013)

bei mir flutschte die Stütze am Anfang sehr gut mit einer 350mm P6 von Syntace.
Dann habe ich eine 400er Thomson Elite gekauft, kurz darauf hatte ich einen Grat im Sattelrohr....
Ich habe es jetzt ein wenig ausgeschliffen,aber ich krieg die Stütze immer noch nicht ganz rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Februar 2013)

Hast du schonmal in das Sattelrohr reingeschaut? Bei mir ist da ab 23cm ringsrum so ein Grat bzw. eine Verjünung um einen Milimeter. Wenn das wirklich danach komplett verjüngt ist wird es schwer das auszureiben.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

würde es Sinn machen, den Votec VSX Rahmen mit einer 150mm Federgabel aufzubauen (eventuell mit Angle-Set)? Vorteil wäre ein geringeres Gewicht und eine bessere Uphill-Tauglichkeit.

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Peter-S (12. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> würde es Sinn machen, den Votec VSX Rahmen mit einer 150mm Federgabel aufzubauen (eventuell mit Angle-Set)? Vorteil wäre ein geringeres Gewicht und eine bessere Uphill-Tauglichkeit.
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?



Ich bin eine Weile mit einer RS Relevation RC3 herumgefahren  hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Hans (12. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> würde es Sinn machen, den Votec VSX Rahmen mit einer 150mm Federgabel aufzubauen (eventuell mit Angle-Set)? Vorteil wäre ein geringeres Gewicht und eine bessere Uphill-Tauglichkeit.
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?



wenn Dir Gewicht und uphilltauglichkeit bei einem Enduro wichtig sind, kauf Dir eine Fox 36 Talas, die wiegt nur ca. 300 Gramm mehr als eine 32er Talas und Du kannst sie absenken zum Berge hochfahren. 
Aber nie eine 150er Gabel in das v.sx


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Weile mit einer RS Relevation RC3 herumgefahren  hat Spaß gemacht



Klingt gut. Hast du ein Angle Set verwendet oder andere "Anpassungen" vorgenommen? 

Haben sich daraus irgendwelche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile ergeben?

Danke.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> wenn Dir Gewicht und uphilltauglichkeit bei einem Enduro wichtig sind, kauf Dir eine Fox 36 Talas, die wiegt nur ca. 300 Gramm mehr als eine 32er Talas und Du kannst sie absenken zum Berge hochfahren.
> Aber nie eine 150er Gabel in das v.sx



War auch nur eine Idee.


----------



## Peter-S (12. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Hast du ein Angle Set verwendet oder andere "Anpassungen" vorgenommen?
> 
> Haben sich daraus irgendwelche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile ergeben?
> 
> Danke.



Nein nichts. Verbaut ist ein NC17 Steuersatz der bei der unteren Lagerschale ca. 1cm "aufträgt". Das Handling war unmerklich verändert.

Wer sich z.T. über 300g Material sparen will kann das mit der 150er machen oder weniger Schokolade essen ....


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Ist im Moment auch nur Spinnerei, aber ich mag halt ein möglichst leichtes Bike.

 @Peter: Hast du Bilder von deinem Votec?


----------



## Erroll (12. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> War auch nur eine Idee.



Ich nehme mal an, dass wallacexiv die Gabel noch von seinem aktuellem Rad hat und evtl nur den Rahmen tauschen möchte. Also finde ich die Idee gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt. 
Machen kann man das theoretisch schon und für ne absehbare Zeit mag das auch ganz gut funktionieren. Jedoch wären meine Bedenken ehr, dass du das Rad in seiner performance damit beschneidest. Der Hinterbau des V.SX geht schon richtig gut und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass deine 32er Gabel dir irgendwann, mit steigendem Fahrkönnnen nicht mehr nach kommt im groben Geläuf. Dies ist allerdings rein spekulativ. Über länger Sicht würde ich schon eine 160er oder 170er Gabel verbauen.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass wallacexiv die Gabel noch von seinem aktuellem Rad hat und evtl nur den Rahmen tauschen möchte. Also finde ich die Idee gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.
> Machen kann man das theoretisch schon und für ne absehbare Zeit mag das auch ganz gut funktionieren. Jedoch wären meine Bedenken ehr, dass du das Rad in seiner performance damit beschneidest. Der Hinterbau des V.SX geht schon richtig gut und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass deine 32er Gabel dir irgendwann, mit steigendem Fahrkönnnen nicht mehr nach kommt im groben Geläuf. Dies ist allerdings rein spekulativ. Über länger Sicht würde ich schon eine 160er oder 170er Gabel verbauen.



Ja so ungefähr. Mich reizt auch der momentane Preis des Rahmens. Ich brauche halt ein Bike was auch bei langen Touren und teils sehr steilen Anstiegen noch "Spaß" macht, deswegen habe ich Bedenken wegen dem Mehrgewicht und den 160-170 mm vorn, auch wenn man die ggf. absenken kann.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin das V.SX ca. 4,5 Jahre intensiv gefahren. Unter anderem regelmäßig am Gardasee und in den Alpen mit richtig steilen Anstiegen und auch auf Tagestouren mit 60-70 km. Ebenso habe ich es hier für die Isartrails als Trailbike benutzt. Ich hatte nicht eine Situation, in der ich mit dem Rad nicht klar kam oder mir das Rad zu schwer war. Aufbauten <14 kg sind definitv möglich (siehe mein Fotoalbum und da wäre sogar noch mehr, bzw. weniger möglich gewesen). Für steile Anstiege hatte ich eine Lyrik U-Turn (mit Hülse 170 mm), bzw später dann eine 36er Talas verbaut. Die Absenkung habe ich jedoch kaum bis gar nicht benutzt. Man kommt mit dem Rad auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme den Berg hoch. Der Rahmen an sich ist ja schon relativ leicht.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Genau das will ich.  Danke Erroll.


----------



## Erroll (12. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Genau das will ich.  Danke Erroll.



Gern geschehen!


----------



## marsepolani (12. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Nein nichts. Verbaut ist ein NC17 Steuersatz der bei der unteren Lagerschale ca. 1cm "aufträgt". Das Handling war unmerklich verändert.
> 
> Wer sich z.T. über 300g Material sparen will kann das mit der 150er machen oder weniger Schokolade essen ....



Hi,

wenn man schon unbedingt Gewicht sparen möchte, sollte man es
an den Laufrädern, Mäntel und Schläuchen tun oder noch besser selbst ein wenig abnehmen
bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## kube (12. Februar 2013)

Kann dem V.SX bisher auch nur gutes bescheinigen, fahre es jetzt seit 3 Jahren und bin bis jetzt alles damit gefahren, von normalen Touren bis hin zu Downhillstrecken ohne Probleme..


----------



## migges (12. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend an alle
Also ich bin mein VSX auch ne zeitlang mit ner 150 Revelatrion Gefahren(Ohne Angel-set)und das ging auch Sehr gut.
Hier mal ein Altes Bild mit der Gabel,glaub man Erkennt es ganz gut.


----------



## Tomak (12. Februar 2013)

Mein Rahmen ist da.....und sogar in der richtigen Größe 
Der war jetzt auch richtig verpackt, so wie es sein soll.

Habe jetzt den eloxierten. Gewicht mit Steckachse 3200 Gr. in L.
Das passt.

Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt steinigt......ich werde den Rahmen mit ner 150er Revelation RCT3 2013er Modell aufbauen. 

Außerdem werde ich rel. leichte und breite Felgen (30mm) verbauen und keine "Hammerreifen" aufziehen. Werde also insgesamt schon ein bisschen aufs Gewicht schauen. Habe selber gerade 7 KG abgenommen und bin jetzt bei 76 kg auf 180 cm. Nur um irgendwelchen Kommentaren bez. Gewicht am Wanst und so, vorzubauen. 

Ich werde berichten.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Ich will Bilder sehen Tomak! Je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## migges (12. Februar 2013)

Na Glückwunsch.Wirst du nicht Bereuen,ein wirklich Super Rad.Bin übrigens in Grösse und Gewicht in deiner Liga.
Ich hab mir Letztes Jahr eine 160 Bos ohne TRC oder sonstigen Schnik-Schnak Geleisted und Fahr bis 28% Steigung(nur kurz ca 20m)auf Sattelspitze,ohne das es vorn hoch Geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (12. Februar 2013)

Danke Dir !!

Bilder ??.....nun ja, so geht's halt erst einmal los....:




Die Komponenten werden alle im Laufe der Woche eintreffen (hoffe ich).

Ach ja, das ist meine alte Möhre....damit ihr wisst, wie ich so ticke....




Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

sehr fein!


----------



## JackZero (12. Februar 2013)

@Tomak: Hast Du den Rahmen ohne Decals bekommen oder diese entfernt ?
Falls Du sie entfernt hast, ging das einfach, und wie hast Du`s gemacht ?

Oder erkennt man die auf dem Foto einfach nicht ?


----------



## gotboost (12. Februar 2013)

Erkennt man auf dem photo, Schau mal genau.


----------



## Tomak (12. Februar 2013)

Der eloxierte hat keine "Aufkleber". Der Rahmen ist an sich matt. Die Schrift
wurde quasi abgeklebt und ist glänzend  also irgendwie so.

Vielleicht kann das jemand besser erklären....

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe glaub ein Problem  

Heute ist meine steckache gekommen und beim durchstecken kommt sie nicht direkt auf dem gewinde raus sondern 1-3mm neben dran 
Mit ein klein wenig "gewalt" geht sie rein aber des ist ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut wenn der rahmen immer auf spannung ist  

Hat von euch einer ein änliches Problem oder ist des sogar normal was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (12. Februar 2013)

ich hab zwar noch keine 135x12, aber als ich meine x-12 durchgesteckt hab war es auch so...


----------



## Tomak (12. Februar 2013)

Beim ersten (falschen) Rahmen hat die Steckachse genau aufs Gewinde getroffen. Jetzt habe ich ca 1 mm Abweichung. Mehr würde ich allerdings nicht akzeptieren.

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Schnäppchen mit Kompromissen behaftet sind. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Beim ersten (falschen) Rahmen hat die Steckachse genau aufs Gewinde getroffen. Jetzt habe ich ca 1 mm Abweichung. Mehr würde ich allerdings nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Schnäppchen mit Kompromissen behaftet sind.
> 
> ...



Scheint fast so.

Konntest du dir die Eloxierung aussuchen oder wie lief das ab?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Februar 2013)

Meint ihr des macht was oder man kann so fahren ??


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> Meint ihr des macht was oder man kann so fahren ??



600 Euro für den Rahmen sind nicht viel aber trotzdem ist es viel Geld, dafür sollte schon alles passen. Frag einfach mal beim Support nach.


----------



## Werbefant (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir weicht das keinen mm ab - ich würde reklamieren.. Wie wallacexiv schon sagt, das ist kein Vermögen aber man kann erwarten dass das Produkt einwandfrei ist..


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Februar 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Bei mir weicht das keinen mm ab - ich würde reklamieren.. Wie wallacexiv schon sagt, das ist kein Vermögen aber man kann erwarten dass das Produkt einwandfrei ist..



ich hab jetzt mal reklamiert aber bringen tuts wahrscheinlich eh nichts da der rahmen in m ja ausverkauft ist


----------



## hülemüll (12. Februar 2013)

bei mir war das auch so. macht aber nix. mit etwas nachdruck ist sie drin und fährt trotzdem


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Februar 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> bei mir war das auch so. macht aber nix. fährt trotzdem



DANNKKEE  du bist meine Rettung zumindest für mein gewissen 

ich hatte schon panik .... jetzt muss nur noch mein verschollener lrs wieder auftauchen dann ist alles in butter


----------



## migges (12. Februar 2013)

Na Na keine Panik Vielleicht ist ja nur das Hinterrad Verkantet,
Schraub mal das Rad rein und Schau ob es Grad ist,der Abstand  Kettenstrebe/Laufrad sollte auf beiden seiten Gleich sein.
Bei 2-3 ml Versatz wäre ja der Abstand Unterschiedlich.
Wenn es Passt würd ich mir Keine sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Februar 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Na Na keine Panik Vielleicht ist ja nur das Hinterrad Verkantet,
> Schraub mal das Rad rein und Schau ob es Grad ist,der Abstand  Kettenstrebe/Laufrad sollte auf beiden seiten Gleich sein.
> Bei 2-3 ml Versatz wäre ja der Abstand Unterschiedlich.
> Wenn es Passt würd ich mir Keine sorgen machen.



ich hab noch kein Rad .... bike-unit oder ups war zu blöd und hat sie iwo verschlampt -.- des paket kam heute ohne


----------



## migges (12. Februar 2013)

UPS Sorry,Drück dir die Daumen das es schnell kommt.
Ich treff aber auch nicht immer das Gewinde,aber wenn ich die Achse fest mach ist alles Gerade und das Laufrad Läuft mittig.


----------



## kube (12. Februar 2013)

Habe eben mal bei mir geschaut, habe auch etwas versatz in der Achse aber ich hatte da noch nie Probleme mit..


----------



## Tomak (13. Februar 2013)

@wallaxeciv: Den Rahmen gibts bei Prügelmann in zwei Ausführungen.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ro-165-mm-rahmen-eloxiert-schwarz/328811.html

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## JackZero (13. Februar 2013)

Jetzt seh ich auch die Decals..... 

Habe auch den eloxierten, bei mir ist die Beschriftung aber grau und rot und leicht " erhoben ", so Gummiartig.
Bei dem Brügelmann Rahmen sieht die ISCG Aufnahme auch anders aus.
Scheint wohl später produziert zu sein.


----------



## Peter-S (13. Februar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ist im Moment auch nur Spinnerei, aber ich mag halt ein möglichst leichtes Bike.
> 
> @Peter: Hast du Bilder von deinem Votec?



Diese hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/56840

Jetzt auch mit ein paar Pics mit RS-Gabel.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

votec schreibt das das ganz normal ist und kein grund zur sorge  

LRS ist auch heute gekommen und er sitzt mittig 

danke für die hilfe


----------



## wallacexiv (13. Februar 2013)

Danke Peter!

Was sollen sie auch sonst sagen.


----------



## JackZero (13. Februar 2013)

Servus,
der Tipp mit einem Besenstiel und Schleifpapier das Sattelrohr auszureiben war super, danke.
Stütz glitt mit etwas Fett problemlos.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch Lrs, und Bremsen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> Servus,
> der Tipp mit einem Besenstiel und Schleifpapier das Sattelrohr auszureiben war super, danke.
> Stütz glitt mit etwas Fett problemlos.
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch Lrs, und Bremsen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder........



sieht gut aus  
das was du hast fehlt mir und umgekehrt 

aber darf ich fragen wieso xt kurbel?


----------



## HarlanSolis (13. Februar 2013)

bei meinem 08er SX sind 175er (XT) verbaut.


----------



## JackZero (13. Februar 2013)

@Kiwi 185: XT Kurbel ( komplette 2x10 Schaltung ) hatte ich noch von meinem Hardtail ( R.I.P. ) übrig.
Habe lediglich das kleine Kettenblatt getauscht, 24er statt 26er.
Welch Kurbel hast Du verbaut ?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> @Kiwi 185: XT Kurbel ( komplette 2x10 Schaltung ) hatte ich noch von meinem Hardtail ( R.I.P. ) übrig.
> Habe lediglich das kleine Kettenblatt getauscht, 24er statt 26er.
> Welch Kurbel hast Du verbaut ?



verbaut noch keine  aber bestellt ist ein kompletter slx antrieb


----------



## Tomak (13. Februar 2013)

@Peter-S: Wir haben einen identischen Geschmack 

Meine Aufbauliste sieht verdammt ähnlich aus. XT Zeugs und Syntace Teile. Bis auf die weißen Felgen, da war ich zu feige und hab schwarze geordert.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bertavrwb (13. Februar 2013)

das wäre doch mal ne idee...lasst uns doch mal auf dem teufelsberg treffen und wir fahren ne runde durch den grunewald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> verbaut noch keine  aber bestellt ist ein kompletter slx antrieb



Hab auch komplett SLX. Was fährst du für eine Übersetzung? Hab 36/22 vorne und hinten 11-36 für alpen und Mittelgebirge.

Bei mir fehlen nur noch der Vorbau und die Reifen aber momentan kann/will ich eh nicht fahren.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

ich hab vorne 36/24 und hinten auch 11-36  bei mir fehlt noch die slx gruppe und die gabel die heute noch kommen sollte was ich aber nicht mehr glaube


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> Servus,
> der Tipp mit einem Besenstiel und Schleifpapier das Sattelrohr auszureiben war super, danke.
> Stütz glitt mit etwas Fett problemlos.



Könnt ihr eure Stütze denn komplett versenken? Sprich: bis sie beim Dämpfertunnel unten wieder rauskommt?

Bie mir geht sie nämlich auch nach 10min Schleifen nur 24cm rein. 

Ich dachte erst da wäre nur ein Grat aber so wie es jetzt aussieht verjüngt sich das Sattelrohr an der Stelle und in dem Fall könnte ich lange schleifen...


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

ich kann meine Stütze bis zur schweisnaht auf höhe von der wippe reinstecken 

sollten auch nur so 24cm sein


----------



## Tomak (13. Februar 2013)

Ja, bei ca. 24 cm ist Schluss.

Die Stütze bleibt dann mit dem "klonck" stehen.

Grüße Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2013)

Aber beim L-Rahmen kommt die Schweißnaht erst bei 29cm. Hat von euch auch einer einen L-Rahmen?


----------



## Tomak (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe einen "L".....Rahmen 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## kube (13. Februar 2013)

Bei mir geht die Stütze auch nur ca. 24 cm rein aber stört mich nicht


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

so hier jetzt mal ein bild von meinem V.SX  

leider nur handyqualität


----------



## Peter-S (13. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> so hier jetzt mal ein bild von meinem V.SX
> 
> leider nur handyqualität



.... Na, das sieht Doch schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .... Na, das sieht Doch schon mal ganz gut aus.



Danke  

Als Gabel kommt noch die Marzocchi 55 CR und Antrieb wie gesagt SLX 

Ich kann die erste Tour garnich abwarten


----------



## __x_cut__ (14. Februar 2013)

die rote sattelstütze is jetzt geschmackssache, aber die laufräder hab ich auch so in planung ;-) ein wenig weiss werd ich aber auch noch ins spiel bringen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wirds ähnlich: rote Naben, Sattelklemme und Vorbau. Rest wird schwarz. Nur die blöden Durolux-Decals machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (14. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds ähnlich: rote Naben, Sattelklemme und Vorbau. Rest wird schwarz. Nur die blöden Durolux-Decals machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



ich hatte ehrlich gesagt auch keine ahnung als ich sie bestellt hab aber jetzt bin ich doch ganz zufrieden  
ich wollte mich auf rot schwarz begrenzen .... vorallem weil auch meine bike-klamotten fast ausschlieslich rot schwarz sind  



> Bei mir wirds ähnlich: rote Naben, Sattelklemme und Vorbau. Rest wird schwarz. Nur die blöden Durolux-Decals machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



bei mir wird der vorbau schwarz und der lenker rot... ich hab mir jetzt noch rote schaltzüge gekauft und bin echt gespannt wie des aussieht ... kann mir vorstellen das es dann am lenker bissle zuviel rot ist... 
meine MZ hat zum glück passende decals


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

am Wochenende bin ich das erste mal gefahren - alles super .

Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich noch meine Lyrik Mission Control DH  2-Step auf U-Turn umbauen und dabei gleichzeitig noch auf 170mm aufrüsten. Jetzt bin ich wegen der weißen Farbe am zweifeln, gefällt mir nämlich nicht so gut.

Soll ich mir gleich eine schwarze ( gebrauchte ) Lyrik U-Turn  oder schwarze Fox Van holen   

was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Peter-S (14. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Wochenende bin ich das erste mal gefahren - alles super .
> 
> ...



Pimp doch mit weißen Teilen: Sattel, Griffe, Lenker


----------



## Kiwi_185 (14. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Pimp doch mit weißen Teilen: Sattel, Griffe, Lenker


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Hol dir eine Durolux TA. Viel besser als U-Turn.


----------



## snooze (14. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Wochenende bin ich das erste mal gefahren - alles super .
> 
> ...



ich würd mir ne schwarze dran machen, bin aber auch kein Freund von weiß.
Wo liegst du gewichtsmäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

@Hans ich finde das Bike sieht richtig super aus mit der weissen Gabel....


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


>




noch mehr weiß    niemals


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2013)

snooze schrieb:


> ich würd mir ne schwarze dran machen, bin aber auch kein Freund von weiß.
> Wo liegst du gewichtsmäßig?



14,2 kg - da es mein 2. bike ist, ist mir das Gewicht auch nicht so wichtig.

Hab noch ein Liteville 301 Mk10 mit 160mm hinten und vorne, das wiegt mit Lev Stütze, kettenspanner, 3-fach, Tacho, Flaschenhalter 12,7 kg


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hol dir eine Durolux TA. Viel besser als U-Turn.





das ist doch ein Luftgabel ? - und die soll besser als eine Stahlfeder Layrik sein


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> @Hans ich finde das Bike sieht richtig super aus mit der weissen Gabel....





meinst Du wirklich


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

An Stahlfedercharakteristik kommt keine Luftgabel ran, war auf das U-Turn bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (14. Februar 2013)

die Luft-Lyrik geht aber schon sehr gut! Es ist ja auch ein Enduro und kein Freerider...


----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

Doch also mir gefällt das so, wirklich...!!! Bin ja eh ein weiss Fanatiker, meins ist fast zu 60% weiss.....würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr meins so findet.....


----------



## hülemüll (14. Februar 2013)

...ääh, ist das da 'ne Klingel am Lenker???


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2013)

klingel is jut, muss ich mir auch mal ans bike basteln.
ohne schmarrn, is doch besser wie immer die Leute anzubrüllen ;-)

und mir gefällt die Kiste sehr gut, besser wie die ganzen stealth look dinger


----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

Ja leider, ähm normalerweise habe ich keine dran aber ich war damit in der Stadt unterwegs und deswegen hatte ich die dran gemacht


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hätt meins eigentlich auch lieber farbig/mehrfarbig. Auf den Schwarz-Trip komm ich ja notgedrungen durch den Rahmen. Ist das ein L?


----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

ja ist L


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob eine Leitung für eine Reverb-Stealth am Dämpfer vorbei ins Sattelrohr passen könnte?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hätt meins eigentlich auch lieber farbig/mehrfarbig. Auf den Schwarz-Trip komm ich ja notgedrungen durch den Rahmen. Ist das ein L?



schwarzer Rahmen, weiße felgen, weiße Gabel und noch ein paar kleine Akzente und es ist ein Traum.


----------



## snooze (14. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> 14,2 kg - da es mein 2. bike ist, ist mir das Gewicht auch nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Hab noch ein Liteville 301 Mk10 mit 160mm hinten und vorne, das wiegt mit Lev Stütze, kettenspanner, 3-fach, Tacho, Flaschenhalter 12,7 kg



14,2 ist doch super! da kann ich nur von träumen Liege so bei ca. 14,7 (mit reverb, und shaman kefü) werde die tage noch mal die Waage bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier mal wieder was von meinem Baby.













Mehr Bilder im Album. Leider nur mit Handy, ich will sehen, das ich nochmal bessere mit der DSLR mach.

Noch anstehende Umbauten:
- Huber-Bushings (heute gekommen)
- Shimano XT 2-Fach Umwerfer


----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

boahr sieht das geil aus, auch die Zugverlegung sieht sehr gut aus, kannste mir bitte verraten um welche Halter es sich unter dem Flaschenhalter handelt....thx


----------



## DigitalEclipse (14. Februar 2013)

Vorsicht! Du sabberst gleich auf die Tastatur.

Nee, Spaß. Danke.

Sind die Syntace-Teile, die hier schon ein paar Beiträge weiter vorn diskutiert worden. Habe mich von User Styriabeef inspirieren lassen (herzlichen Dank, großartige Lösung im Vergleich zu vorher).


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Mangels eigener praktischer Erfahrung: was ist an der normalen Zugführung denn so schlecht?


----------



## kube (14. Februar 2013)

sind das die hier?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...chmidt-Kit-901---301-MK8-.html?xtcr=15&xtmcl=

Bei der normalen Zugführung knickt mir immer der hintere Schaltzug weg, aber die Bremsleitung komischerweise nicht...


----------



## Peter-S (15. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Doch also mir gefällt das so, wirklich...!!! Bin ja eh ein weiss Fanatiker, meins ist fast zu 60% weiss.....würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr meins so findet.....



 Schick... !


----------



## Peter-S (15. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> sind das die hier?
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...chmidt-Kit-901---301-MK8-.html?xtcr=15&xtmcl=
> 
> Bei der normalen Zugführung knickt mir immer der hintere Schaltzug weg, aber die Bremsleitung komischerweise nicht...



Die Zweifach-Führungen werden von Syntace nicht angeboten. Die Hammerschmidt-Variante ist für 3 Leitungen gedacht. Beim Cube Stereo II wurden allerdings auch diese 2-fach Führungen verwendet und an die kommt man beim Cube-Händler ggf. leichter dran...

Von Jagwire gibt es einen Kabelhalter, der auch bei Specialized verbaut wird/wurde, der auf einem Abstand von ca. 6cm Kabel parallel hält 

Meine Zugführung (alte Variante) funktioniert allerdings so gut, dass ich das Teil nicht brauchte  Alles klappt wunderbar, lediglich ist ordentliches Abkleben gefordert, wenn Du keine Scheuerstellen haben möchtest.


----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

Sooo Gemeinde, es geht weiter......
Habe Gestern bisschen was machen können:



Es ist schön, wie sich die modernen Komponenten so zusammenfügen:


Wenn ich mir die Winkel so anschaue, bin ich froh, dass ich mich von meinen Revelation Einbau nicht habe abbringen lassen:


Der Vorbau und die Stütze sind Montagehilfen. Da kommt noch was anderes dran. Stütze absenkbar, wahrscheinlich KS ohne Fernbedienung. Die Zugführung der Schalt- und Bremskabel ist mir eh schon etwas heftig.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Peter-S (15. Februar 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Sooo Gemeinde, es geht weiter......
> Habe Gestern bisschen was machen können:
> Die Zugführung der Schalt- und Bremskabel ist mir eh schon etwas heftig.
> 
> ...



Nice, aber mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken wegen der Zugführung. Auch wenn die sicherlich nicht optimal ist, so kann man das doch ganz gut hinbekommen  
Ich habe an jedem Haltepunkt die Leitung mit 2 Runden Tape umwickelt und alles mit Kabelbindern (keine Klammern) befestigt. Da rutscht und knickt nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

Danke Dir  Du machst mir Hoffnung 

Schnell noch nen Kaffee, dann geht's weiter..

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 7 Jahre ein Fusion Freak gefahren, das hatte die selbe Zugverlegung - hatte nie Probleme damit.
Ich verlege aber meine Züge immer um das Steuerrohr herum, gefällt mir besser und die Züge scheuern nicht daran


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

Warte immer noch auf Vorbau, Schaltwerk und Reifen. Hat jemand eine Designidee mit der ich die Duroluxdecals überkleben könnte? Schwarz, weiß rot dürfen sie sein. Hab überleg "FUX" draufzuschreiben aber ist jetzt auch nicht sooo originell.


----------



## kube (15. Februar 2013)

Durolux hört sich so nach einem Duschkopf oder einer Energiesparlampe an...;-))


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

es geht mir eigentlich eher um die Farbe


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

du kannst ja auch einfsvh durolux in deinen farben drauf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

ja sicher aber wenn ich schon eigene Decals gestalte würde ich was originelleres machen wollen oder einfach irgendwleche Streifen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

stimmt ..aber ich würde auf die decals trotzdem mal durolux schreiben und des ausenrum halt snderst gestalten ... vlt ne deutschland fahne oder was in der art


----------



## migges (15. Februar 2013)

WOW Schöne Votecs hier,warte schon auf die Bilder wenn eure Fertig Aufgebaut sind.
So wie das Aussieht bis jetzt werden das richtig Schöne Bikes.
Ich warte noch auf die Absenkbare Sattelstütze von Thomsen,hat Vielleicht jemand was gehört ab wann die kommen soll?


----------



## migges (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Peter bist du jetzt unter die Hart-Core Biker gekommenmit dem 601.Ich hoffe das klappt im Mai mit dem Treffen,würd mich Freuen mal den Odenwald zu erkunden


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

heute abend kommt noch ein bild von dem votec von mir und meinem kolleg  wir fangen nacher an mit aufbauen


----------



## lutzlutzlutz (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
bei mir ist auch gerade ein wunderschöner vsx Rahmen in L angekommen. Ich wollte mal hören, was ihr für Steuersätze verbaut habt (in KOmbination mit einer suntour durolus 140-180mm.
Viele Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

lutzlutzlutz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei mir ist auch gerade ein wunderschöner vsx Rahmen in L angekommen. Ich wollte mal hören, was ihr für Steuersätze verbaut habt (in KOmbination mit einer suntour durolus 140-180mm.
> Viele Grüße,
> Lutz



also ich hab den sixpack the cup reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8 durchgehend 

ist nicht allzu teuer und wie ich gelesen hab auch nicht schlecht


----------



## hülemüll (15. Februar 2013)

cane creek angle set -1,5°
läuft sehr ruhig damit...


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

FSA Gravity 2 (ist fÃ¼r Tapered Gabeln). Das untere Lager ist etwas windig aber fÃ¼r 15â¬ probier ich die normale Geo mal aus und wenns nicht passt fliegt er raus und ein Works-Angleset kommt rein.


----------



## JackZero (15. Februar 2013)

Chris King integriert, mit Tapered innenleben in Verbindung mit ner 170er Lyrik Solo Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

Sixpack Kingpin 50 â¬. Hoffe der taugt.

https://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...Kingpin_1-5-_tapered,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

GrÃ¼Ãe
Tomak


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

kann man im V.SX auch eine durchgehend 1,5 Zoll Gabel verbauen ?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

ja kann man würd ich dir wenn du keine rumliegen hast nicht empfehlen da es fast garkeine steuersätze und vorbauten gibt


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

Vorbau hab ich - Syntace 

Steuersatz hab ich einen Cane Creek forty, da sollte man doch nur die obere tauschen können ?

welche passt von denen ?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EC-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-Ober--Unterteile-.html


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Februar 2013)

Für oben?
Keiner 
Da 49er Steuerrohr


----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

Diese obere Schale müsste passen, oder ?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-Ober--Unterteile-.html

Die Aussage Kann ja nochmal jemand nachsichern.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## JackZero (15. Februar 2013)

Für 1,5 Zoll brauchst Du ZS 49 / 40...............


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

der ginge auch ist aber fragwürdig gelagert:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FSA-Orbit-E-...209?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d398108b1


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

ich gaub ich lass das mit dem 1,5" Gabelschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

mal ne frage ... wurden bei euren umwerfern auch keine schrauben mitgeliefert ? wir wollen grad zusammen bauen und haben keine schrauben


----------



## JackZero (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du den Umwerfer ohne Halteblech gekauft hast ist das so , Schrauben gibt`s hier :
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...mit-Mutter-E-Type-Tretlagerbefestigung-7.html

und die

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...schraube-B-E-Type-Tretlagerbefestigung-5.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

Bin in dieselbe Falle getappt und nehm jetzt einfach irgendwelche Schrauben. Geht das denn nicht? Muss man beim Winkel in dem man den Umwerfer anbringt irgendwas beachten?


----------



## JackZero (15. Februar 2013)

viel verdrehen kann man durch die Einkerbungen sowieso nicht ( sollte man auch nicht ).
Je nach Kettenblatt musst Du die Höhe beachten, bei 38er Kettenblatt Umwerfer soweit wie se geht nach unten Schieben, bei 44er soweit wie möglich nach oben, die größen dazwischen musst Du ausprobieren.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. Februar 2013)

so jetzt mal ein bild von meinem bisherigen aufbau  
leider wieder nur händyquali aber gut bilder kommen wenns fertig ist

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/226030

wie macht ihr des das die bilder so gross angezeigt werden ?? ich stell mich zu blöd an


----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

@JackZero: Im Prinzip kannst du andere Schrauben nehmen. Die originalen haben so eine Art Senkkopf, der die Einstellmöglichkeiten fördert. Also in den Langlöchern sich positionieren und dann auch schön klemmen lassen.

Kann mit anderen genau so gehen, muss aber nicht. Versuch macht klug.
Hast ja im Moment keine andere Wahl.

Die Leitbleche sollen möglichst parallel zu den Kettenblättern laufen. Der äußere Leitblechbogen sollte zum großen Kettenblatt in Nullstellung (kleines Kettenblatt) etwa 1-2mm Luft haben.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. Februar 2013)

aber braucht man, wenn man andere schrauben nimmt nicht noch die halteplatte und muttern unterlegscheiben ect. .... auf dem bild bei hibike ist des alles abgebildet ?!.. ich blick da nich durch


----------



## snooze (16. Februar 2013)

ne, einfach 2 Schrauben am besten mit senkkopf, die von den Pedalcleats passen z.B. ganz gut. Halteplatte braucht man nicht, darum heißt es ja direct mount


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Februar 2013)

guter Tipp!


----------



## kube (16. Februar 2013)

Habe auch nur 2 Senkkopfschrauben drin


----------



## bascopeach (16. Februar 2013)

Hey Guys, ich update mal wieder meinen Buddy-Bike Vegleich und wollte da gerne ein paar Updates bei meinem SX reinpacken, weiß jemand von euch die Überstandshöhe bzw. / Standover sowie Reach und Stack für Größe L?

Das wäre dufte, konnte dazu nix finden...

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/nj/3g/nj3gef1wf9jz/original_VotecVSXvsCanyonTorquevsRotwildR_E1.jpg?0


----------



## Tomak (16. Februar 2013)

Sooo, Leute.....erstmal fertig für Heute:





Konnte das Bike in der Tiefgarage schon mal fahren......ich kann nur sagen:

  

Alle Bedenken sind vom Tisch.....und jetzt kommt das Beste:

* 13,1 KG*

Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Morgen noch einen neuen Vorderreifen und vordere Bremsleitung kürzen, dann kanns los gehen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Februar 2013)

Menno, ich muss noch bis nächste Woche warten. Das Gewicht ist echt 'ne Ansage aber daran ist wohl die Revelation nicht ganz unschuldig.



bascopeach schrieb:


> Hey Guys, ich update mal wieder meinen Buddy-Bike Vegleich und wollte da gerne ein paar Updates bei meinem SX reinpacken, weiß jemand von euch die Überstandshöhe bzw. / Standover sowie Reach und Stack für Größe L?
> 
> Das wäre dufte, konnte dazu nix finden...
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/nj/3g/nj3gef1wf9jz/original_VotecVSXvsCanyonTorquevsRotwildR_E1.jpg?0



Reach & Stack:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/votec-vsx/a8059.html


----------



## bascopeach (16. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Reach & Stack:
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/votec-vsx/a8059.html



Ja sapperlott, sauber!! Vielen Dank 

Jetz fehlt mir nur noch die wichtigste Angabe, die Überstandshöhe...


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. Februar 2013)

Mein radel ist vorhin auch fertig geworden *__* ... einfach genial ... bis jetzt noch flascher vorbau dran aber fährt sich auf der strasse zumindest mal richtig gut  nur mit dem dämpfer bin ich noch nicht zufrieden ... der quietsch bei den ersten 0.5 mm und federt noh nicht so gut ... aber der muss sich wahrscheinlich auch erstmal einfahren 

und des beste ist nur knapp über 14kg (genaues gewicht kommt noch) mit fr/dh LRS und der marzocchi 55


----------



## Chris_360 (17. Februar 2013)

kurze frage: ist im 2009er VSX auch schon ein 49er steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (17. Februar 2013)

weiss vielleicht jemand welche Ral Nummer Hot Orange hat, habe schon überall gesucht aber das heisst dann auf deutsch irgendwie anders....


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. Februar 2013)

Hier mal paar bessere Bilder von meinem Votec 
Wie findet ihr es?

Seht ihr es überhaupt ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Februar 2013)

Nein, du musst es als link via die Grafik-einbinden-Funktion oder über IBC-Code einbinden.

Hab meins auch mal zusammengesteckt, warte immer noch auf Vorbau, Schaltwerk und Reifen:


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. Februar 2013)

Hab ich eigentlich gemacht  

Sieht gut aus  ich hätte vlt noch eine andere Gabel dran gemacht aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich Fox nicht wirklich mag


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. Februar 2013)

Ahaaaaa


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist gar keine Fox. 

Ich werd die blauen Decals vermutlich noch mit einem Votec-Logo zukleben.

Farblich sind unsere ja ähnlich nur kommt bei mir oben etwas weniger rot. Warum kein Shadow Plus? Ich probiere mal ob ich mir damit eine Kefü sparen kann.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist gar keine Fox.
> 
> Ich werd die blauen Decals vermutlich noch mit einem Votec-Logo zukleben.
> 
> Farblich sind unsere ja ähnlich nur kommt bei mir oben etwas weniger rot. Warum kein Shadow Plus? Ich probiere mal ob ich mir damit eine Kefü sparen kann.



Jetzt wo dus sagst  
sieht find ich verdammt änlich von den decals 

des stand nicht zur auswahl von da wo ich mir des bestellt hab 
und ich hab eben gleich ein komplett set bestellt und wollte jetzt nicht extra das schaltwerk einzeln bestellen


----------



## Airdrop (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe immer wieder Chainsucks. 
Beim Runterschalten vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt verklemmt sich die Kette zwischen Rahmen und dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Das passiert meistens beim Schalten unter Last und dementsprechend stark ist die Kette verklemmt.

Die Kettenlinie ist okay, beide Blätter sind gratfrei und die Kette ist auch okay.

Hier die Komponenten:
- 3-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard
- SLX 3-fach Umwerfer begrenzt für 2 Blätter / Sram X9 3-fach Schalthebel
- Shaman Racing Enduro Commander Kettenführung

Kennt einer das Problem und kann mir helfen?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. Februar 2013)

@Kiwi: Welche Gabel ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (18. Februar 2013)

die neue marzocchi 55 CR ... die goldene beschichtung gibt es erst seit diesem jahr 
technik isz aber gleich wie letztes jahr


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Februar 2013)

Airdrop schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder Chainsucks.
> Beim Runterschalten vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt verklemmt sich die Kette zwischen Rahmen und dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Das passiert meistens beim Schalten unter Last und dementsprechend stark ist die Kette verklemmt.
> 
> Die Kettenlinie ist okay, beide Blätter sind gratfrei und die Kette ist auch okay.
> ...



Hast du am Tretlager Distanzringe verbaut (Muss auf die rechte Seite glaub 1 Ring)?
Ist der Umwerfer korrekt eingestellt? (Kette vorne klein/ hinten groß -> Abstand der Kette zum inneren Leitblech weniger als 1mm)
Hast du die KeFü mit ISCG Adapter montiert oder am Tretlager?
Funktioniert der SRAM Shifter mit dem SLX Schaltwerk? (Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass jmd. gemessen hat, ob die Zugverstellung bei Shimano und SRAM gleich lang ist. Ich glaube das war sie - bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher)

Ach ja ... man soll vorne nicht unter Last schalten ;-)


----------



## wallacexiv (18. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> die neue marzocchi 55 CR ... die goldene beschichtung gibt es erst seit diesem jahr
> technik isz aber gleich wie letztes jahr



sehr cool. wo hast du die denn her?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (18. Februar 2013)

guck mal bei rider-store.de ... da kannst du auch ein angebot machen wieviel du zahlst 
da kostet sie statt 600 auvh nur 550 und ich hab sie dann für 500 bekommen


----------



## Airdrop (19. Februar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Hast du am Tretlager Distanzringe verbaut (Muss auf die rechte Seite glaub 1 Ring)?
> Ist der Umwerfer korrekt eingestellt? (Kette vorne klein/ hinten groß -> Abstand der Kette zum inneren Leitblech weniger als 1mm)
> Hast du die KeFü mit ISCG Adapter montiert oder am Tretlager?
> Funktioniert der SRAM Shifter mit dem SLX Schaltwerk? (Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass jmd. gemessen hat, ob die Zugverstellung bei Shimano und SRAM gleich lang ist. Ich glaube das war sie - bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher)
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe.

- Es ist kein Distanzring verbaut. Das muss ich wohl noch mal checken. Entweder die Kettenlinie war bei den ursprünglichen 3 Blättern krumm oder nun.
- Das Leitblech ist dicht an der Kette.
- Die KeFü ist am ISCG Adapter.
- Shifter und Umwerfer funktionieren zusammen.

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass ich vorne unter Last schalte. Sowas machen doch nur Idioten


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Februar 2013)

Also bei Zweifachkurbeln mit 73mm-Tretlager muss Antreibsseitig ein SPacer verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (19. Februar 2013)

Airdrop schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder Chainsucks.
> Das passiert meistens *beim Schalten unter Last* und dementsprechend stark ist die Kette verklemmt.



Vielleicht durch Deine Aussage?


----------



## Tomak (19. Februar 2013)

....Klasse......

Ich habe XT in identischer Kombi und es schaltet dermaßen gut, wie ich es nicht vermutet hätte. Bau den Distanzring, wie schon von einigen beschrieben rein und wenns nicht geht noch einen Shimano Werfer direkt ohne Blech.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Hintertaunus (19. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

nochmal eine Bitte an L-Rahmen Besitzer. Wie groß ist die Überstandshöhe?

@ Tomak, welche Steuersatz hast Du verbaut?

Danke, Gruss aus und vom taunus


----------



## Tomak (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist meiner:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...Kingpin_1-5-_tapered,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Was meinst du mit Überstandshöhe ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Hintertaunus (19. Februar 2013)

Danke

Überstandshöhe: Abstand zwischen Boden und Oberrohr (gemessen ca. 20cm vor der Sattelspitze), Zweck: Wieviel Platz ist zwischen oberrohr und den K***n

Grüsse
 aus und vom taunus


----------



## Lapidal (19. Februar 2013)

Hey,

ich überlege mir gerade auch den Rahmen zu holen und ihn so ähnlich aufzubauen wie das Testrad aus dem "Freeride" (hab das Rad übrigens am WE live gesehen, die Zugverlegung an dem Rahmen dort ist ja mal der Hammer). 

Na ja was meint Ihr zu einer  "Fox 36 Talas 180 1 1/8 Zoll 20QR FIT RC2" mit AngleSet oder ist es doch etwas mit zu overdresed? Oder doch lieber ne 160er?


----------



## Tomak (19. Februar 2013)

Hintertaunus:  Hab mich gerade mal rübergestellt und komme da auf 82 cm. Also, der Bereich fällt ja ziemlich ab. 

Bei ner Schrittlänge von 89 hab ich also 7 cm Kronjuwelenschutzzone.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (19. Februar 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade auch den Rahmen zu holen und ihn so ähnlich aufzubauen wie das Testrad aus dem "Freeride" (hab das Rad übrigens am WE live gesehen, die Zugverlegung an dem Rahmen dort ist ja mal der Hammer).
> 
> Na ja was meint Ihr zu einer  "Fox 36 Talas 180 1 1/8 Zoll 20QR FIT RC2" mit AngleSet oder ist es doch etwas mit zu overdresed? Oder doch lieber ne 160er?



also ich fahr mit 170mm und denke das 1cm nicht so viel verändern würde...  
aber ich würde es mal so probieren also ohne angle set
der lenkwinkel wird ja theoretisch auch ohne angle set bei einer zb 180mm gabel flacher als mit einer 160mm


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Februar 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> (hab das Rad übrigens am WE live gesehen, die Zugverlegung an dem Rahmen dort ist ja mal der Hammer).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackZero (19. Februar 2013)

@Lapidal: pro 2 cm mehr an der Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (19. Februar 2013)

dann liegt dee lenkwinkel mit 180mm doch bei 65° oder ??.... mit angle set dann 63.5 ... downhillbike feeling


----------



## Lapidal (19. Februar 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Hinweise und Ratschläge.

Also ich meine das Bike (Anhang): an dem sind die Seilzüge entlang des Unterrohrs verlegt mit geschraubten Leitungshalter und sie sind an der unteren Strebe befestigt nicht an der Oberen. Auch die Halter sind an der unteren Strebe angeschweißt.
Man sieht es auf dem Bild ganz schlecht leider, erst wenn man weiß nach was man schauen muss. Das was da oben bummelt ist nur die Leitung für die Vario. Die anderen Leitungen gehen am Unterrohr entlang. 

Ich hab am WE jemanden kennen gelernt der eben dieses Bike das bei Freeride und den anderen bei den Tests abgerümt hat (original) bei Votec  gekauft hat (ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Votec) und hab mir den Rahmen angeschaut er ist anders als der, der gerade verkauft wird. Muss mal schauen ob ich an diesem WE ihn nochmal sehe, vielleicht kann ich dann paar Bilder machen wie das genau aussieht.


----------



## __x_cut__ (19. Februar 2013)

is ja wirklich ganz nett...find eh, dass die züge unters unterrohr gehören, aber wie will man das anstellen so ganz ohne halterungen??? mit kabelbindern is ja wohl auch nix :-(


----------



## Erroll (19. Februar 2013)

Nochmal Thema Steuersatz. Passt dieser hier ins V.SX? 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4029_Orbit-Xtreme-Pro-1-5-Steuersatz-.html
Ich baue gerade mit einem Kumpel ein V.SX auf und bin mir im Thema Steuersatz grad gar nicht sicher. Er hat obigen Steuersatz noch vom alten Rad und würde wenn möglich, diesen auch wieder verwenden, da er auch eine 1.5 Gabel hat.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (19. Februar 2013)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt gehabt .... es macht einen heiden Spass die Dinger zu fahren  

Und vorallem die Gabel ... federt nach noch nicht mal gescheider Einfahrphase richtig sahnig... kann ich also nur empfehlen


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch eine 55!

Tretlager messe ich mit 2.3 Reifen bei L jetzt übrigens mit knapp 356mm. Ich verstehe dann aber nicht warum ein Fanes mit bb drop +10mm und 2.4t Reifen auf 354mm kommt und bei Votec +12mm BB Drop in den Geodaten steht.


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Ich hab am WE jemanden kennen gelernt der eben dieses Bike das bei Freeride und den anderen bei den Tests abgerümt hat (original) bei Votec  gekauft hat (ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Votec) und hab mir den Rahmen angeschaut er ist anders als der, der gerade verkauft wird. Muss mal schauen ob ich an diesem WE ihn nochmal sehe, vielleicht kann ich dann paar Bilder machen wie das genau aussieht.



Votec hat eine Frage zu eben genau diesem Rahmen und dessen optimierter Zugführung so beantwortet:
"Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Rad im Test ein Einzelstück war."


----------



## bascopeach (20. Februar 2013)

Hintertaunus schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Überstandshöhe: Abstand zwischen Boden und Oberrohr (gemessen ca. 20cm vor der Sattelspitze), Zweck: Wieviel Platz ist zwischen oberrohr und den K***n
> 
> ...



Für mich die größte K*cke beim SX, mir ist das für meinen Geschmack einfach zu wenig, aber das sind Geschmäcker auch verschieden...


----------



## bascopeach (20. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> dann liegt dee lenkwinkel mit 180mm doch bei 65° oder ??.... mit angle set dann 63.5 ... downhillbike feeling



Das ist soweit glaube ich nicht korrekt, bei ner Fox 180 verändert sich der Lenkwinkel kaum/bis gar nicht zu einer 160 da die Steckachse nicht wie bei Rock Shox angesetzt ist.

Also ich fahre die Lyrik mit 170mm und die 1° CC Angleset Lagerschale um müsste damit bei dem Ausgangswinkel mit 66,7° (bei einer 160er Gabel) 
auf 65,2° kommen.

66,7° - 1° AS - 0,5° (1cm mehr der Lyrik) = 65,2°

Hier der Test aus der Freeride in 2012, da war eine 180er verbaut und soweit ich weiß auch ein Angleset. Ergebnis dort 64,2° Lenkwinkel...

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-180mm-0112_01.pdf

D.h. wenn sich der Lenkwinkel bei der 180er scheinbar doch verändert (0,5° pro cm) wurde das Angleset mit 1,5° Lagerschale verbaut.

66,7° - 1,5° AS - 1°(2cm bei der 180er) = 64,2°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (20. Februar 2013)

@Eroll: Ja. der passt...
 @bascopeach: Was für geiler Test ! Vielen Dank 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Erroll (20. Februar 2013)

Super! Danke!


----------



## JackZero (22. Februar 2013)

So, Fertig !

Muss nur noch Kette Drauf, und Bremsleitung vom HR gekürzt werden.

Bilder leider nur Handyquali.


----------



## bascopeach (22. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> So, Fertig !
> 
> Muss nur noch Kette Drauf, und Bremsleitung vom HR gekürzt werden.
> 
> Bilder leider nur Handyquali.



Schöner Aufbau! Ich finde den LRS mit den weißen Akzenten echt schick!!

Was für ne Bremse ist denn da verbaut? Was fürn Antrieb?


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Februar 2013)

Boah ich will jetzt endlich auch aufbauen. Über zwei Wochen eiert jetzt Actionsports mit meiner Bestellung rum und heute wurde endlich versendet. Hoffentlich kommts morgen an aber ich glaubs nicht...


----------



## Kiwi_185 (22. Februar 2013)

mal eine Frage ... hat von euch einer des Problem das Lager im Rahmen knaxen 

Also im Stillstand und wenn man es dann mit gedrückter VR-Bremse hin und her schiebt "knirscht" es und beim tretten knackst es meinstens immer in der gleichen Pedal position aber auch manchmal so zwischen drinnen... 

dieses Geräusch macht mich wahnsinnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Februar 2013)

Kannst du es denn genau lokalisieren? Ich hab den Hinterbau auseinandergebaut und die Lager gefettet und irgendwie waren die Teile/Gewinde nicht so sauber gearbeitet. Musste man alles mit viel Kraft zusammenstecken unddie Schrauben teilweise mit gewalt durchhämmern.

Mit wieviel Nm hast du die Schrauben angezogen? Für Ketten- und Sitzstrebe gibt's da ja seitens Votec widersprüchliche Angaben. Einmal 2 Nm und die andere Anleitung schreibt 8-9 oder 8-10 vor.


----------



## JackZero (22. Februar 2013)

@bascopeach: Bremse ist eine X.0 Trail mit 200er Scheiben vo. und hi.,
als Antrieb hab ich ne 2x10 XT, jedoch mit 24er Kettenblatt als kleineres, weswegen ich dann auch nen SLX Umwerfer genommen habe, denn der schafft die 14 Zähne Kapazität.

Lager vom Hinterbau sind bei mir absolut geräuschfrei und sehr geschmeidig.......


----------



## Kiwi_185 (22. Februar 2013)

Also die Lager hab ich so gelassen wie sind waren/sind ... also keins aufgemacht oder nachgezogen ect.

Und ich vermute das es irgendwo im bereich von der wippe ist... 

Ist es eingentlich normal das die Schrauben von dem Hauptdrehpunkt oder wie man des nennt locker sind ??


----------



## __x_cut__ (23. Februar 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> So, Fertig !
> 
> Muss nur noch Kette Drauf, und Bremsleitung vom HR gekürzt werden.
> 
> Bilder leider nur Handyquali.



sauschick! ich bin überzeugt...wollte bislang schwarze laufräder mit roten naben und nippeln, hatte aber weiß immer noch im hinterkopf...sieht viel besser aus ;-)


----------



## Tomak (23. Februar 2013)

@JackZero: Sieht gut aus und ziemlich fett mit der Gabel 

 @Kiwi: Es knarzt schon beim hin und her schieben, wenn du neben dem Rad stehst ?? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es der Hinterbau ist.

Lass doch mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und gehe schön langsam durch den Federweg rauf und runter. möglichst im Montageständer.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## kube (23. Februar 2013)

Also mit Gewalt würde ich da keine Schraube anziehen und reindrücken, hatte damals auch knarzen im Rad und hinterher hat sich rausgestellt das es von losen Speichen kam...jeweils einen Tropfen Brunox uf die Drehgelenke und das knarzen dürfte Geschichte sein


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2013)

Irgendjemand hat im Thread erwähnt die Schaltzughüllem mit Tesafilm zu umweickeln damit sie in den Rahmenhalterungen geklemmt werden. Was hat das für einen Vorteil? Ist es nicht besser sie frei laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Peter-S (23. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat im Thread erwähnt die Schaltzughüllem mit Tesafilm zu umweickeln damit sie in den Rahmenhalterungen geklemmt werden. Was hat das für einen Vorteil? Ist es nicht besser sie frei laufen zu lassen?



Das könnte ich gewesen sein  
Es gibt allerdings Schrumpftape das sich selbst verschweisst. Zweimal um den Zug gewickelt und nix bewegt sich mehr  Bei einer sauberen Zugführung hast Du nie mehr Probs


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2013)

Also ist es besser wenn es sich nicht beweg? Ich dachte nur falls sich der Lenker bei einem Sturz verdreht wäre es vielleicht besser es flexibel zu lassen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mal soweit zusammengesteckt:





Bremse fehlt noch da ich die Leitung kürzen muss und Sattel und Pedale werden noch getauscht. Evt. kommen noch rote Votec-Logos auf die Gabel.

Jetzt merk ich auch was an der Zugführung so schlecht ist. Hab Schrumpfschlauch um die Zughüllen gewickelt und sie können sich auch darin bewegen aber der Widerstand ist zu hoch. Jetzt schabt der Zug halt beim Einfeder an der Wippe, Sitzrohr und Strebe. Fragt sich halt ob es besser ist den Schrumpfschlauch zu entfernen und dann den Zug nach vorne ausweichen zu lassen.

Ist hier irgendjemand der die originale Zugführung so hinbekommen hat das nix schabt oder extrem ausbeult?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (26. Februar 2013)

Bin auch ne ganze Zeit lang mit der Originalen Zugführung rum gefahren und jedesmal war ich gefrustet weil der Schaltzug immer umgeknickt ist oder irgendwo am Rahmen gescheuert hat, nun habe ich meine Züge genauso verlegt wie Digital Eclipse in dem Link hier und muss sagen echt super, kein scheuern mehr und kein umknicken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10319302&postcount=3703


----------



## Beppe (26. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist hier irgendjemand der die originale Zugführung so hinbekommen hat das nix schabt oder extrem ausbeult?



Ich bin jetzt auch auf unsere erste Verlegungsvariante gegangen, nachdem diese bei Snooze besser funzt als alle uns bekannten Alternativen. Die hintere Bremsleitung und der SWsZug liegen dabei oben auf der jeweiligen Strebe und werden durch den Dämpfertunnel am Flaha entlang auf dem Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr geführt.

Zuglängen muss ich noch anpassen und die Kreuzungspunkte am Steuerrohr sind noch nicht final, weil mir noch paar Leitungshalter fehlen.

Diese Halter gibts übrigens hier recht günstig.


----------



## kube (26. Februar 2013)

Durch den Dämpfertunnel ist noch besser, super Idee...


----------



## styriabeef (26. Februar 2013)

@Beppe: ist elegant, pass aber auf die Längenänderung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe beim Einfedern auf, und lass entsprechend viel "Fleisch" bei der Leitung

 @TableTop: v.sx dipstick hier aus dem Forum hat einfach die Leitungen bei Originalführung hinter dem Sitzrohr gekreuzt. (Dazu musst dus natürlich vorne auch schon einmal kreuzen.)
Beult zwar aus aber schabt nicht.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Februar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Bin auch ne ganze Zeit lang mit der Originalen Zugführung rum gefahren und jedesmal war ich gefrustet weil der Schaltzug immer umgeknickt ist oder irgendwo am Rahmen gescheuert hat, nun habe ich meine Züge genauso verlegt wie Digital Eclipse in dem Link hier und muss sagen echt super, kein scheuern mehr und kein umknicken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10319302&postcount=3703



Ist aber auch nicht die eleganteste Lösung. Da scheuert sich irgendwann das eloxal von der Wippe runter.



Beppe schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch auf unsere erste Verlegungsvariante gegangen, nachdem diese bei Snooze besser funzt als alle uns bekannten Alternativen. Die hintere Bremsleitung und der SWsZug liegen dabei oben auf der jeweiligen Strebe und werden durch den Dämpfertunnel am Flaha entlang auf dem Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr geführt.



Sieht gut aus. Teste ich beim nächsten Schrauberwahn



styriabeef schrieb:


> @TableTop: v.sx dipstick hier aus dem Forum hat einfach die Leitungen bei Originalführung hinter dem Sitzrohr gekreuzt. (Dazu musst dus natürlich vorne auch schon einmal kreuzen.)
> Beult zwar aus aber schabt nicht.



So hatte ich das vorher auch gehabt. Bei voller Federwegsnutzung sind die Leitungen trotzdem ziemlich geknickt worden. Die Biegeradien waren mir dann einfach zu klein.
Es ist auch von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Je größer der Rahmen, desto größer ist der Abstand zwischen Wippe und Oberrohr und desto mehr Spielraum haben die Leitungen zum arbeiten. So jedenfalls meine Theorie.


----------



## Beppe (26. Februar 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @Beppe: ist elegant, pass aber auf die Längenänderung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe beim Einfedern auf, und lass entsprechend viel "Fleisch" bei der Leitung



Die Luft war natürlich komplett aus dem Dämpfer und die Leitungen werden beim Einfedern auch länger, abreissen kann also nichts. Rechts ist es wegen dem Umwerfer etwas eng aber es geht. 
Sobald ich mal an der frischen Luft bin kann ich bessere Fotos machen.


----------



## kube (26. Februar 2013)

Bei mir scheuert da nix mehr, habe die Züge an der Wippe vorbei gelegt und mit einem Kabelbinder da wo normalerweise das Schutzblech reinkommt fest gemacht.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Februar 2013)

Kube! Top!
Dafür gibts nen dicken Daumen! 

So wirds gemacht.


----------



## migges (27. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Sind ja ein Paar ganz Interesante Möglichkeiten dabei.
Durch den Dämpfertunnel hatte ich auch schon Überlegt,wäre wie bei meinem alten Fusion,allerdings hat der Zug am Dämpfer Gescheuert Re/Li da muss mann Aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. Februar 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Sind ja ein Paar ganz Interesante Möglichkeiten dabei.
> Durch den Dämpfertunnel hatte ich auch schon Überlegt,wäre wie bei meinem alten Fusion,allerdings hat der Zug am Dämpfer Gescheuert Re/Li da muss mann Aufpassen.


Die Bremsleitung haben wir links vorm Flaha und den Schaltung rechts am Umwerfer abgefangen. Die beweglichen Teile sind also an der Leine und können auch voll eingefedert  nicht schleifen. 
Gruss Beppe


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

Also die Zugführung durch den Tunnel ist echt viel besser! Kann man auch so gestalten das es quasi nirgends zu Scheuerstellen kommt weil sich die Kettenstreben in Gelenknähe nicht großartig bewegen. Jetzt muss nur noch die Sonne kommen.


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch die Sonne kommen.



Jawoll. Bin sehr auf eure Eindrücke zum Seriendämpfersetup gespannt. 
Wir haben unsere "alten" Monarchen verbaut, die sich im Stand schon mal prima anfühlen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jawoll. Bin sehr auf eure Eindrücke zum Seriendämpfersetup gespannt.
> Wir haben unsere "alten" Monarchen verbaut, die sich im Stand schon mal prima anfühlen.



Also ich finde das Dämpfersetup, wie soll man sagen, lahm. Ich hab den Rebound entweder komplett auf oder einen klick drinnen und er kommt grade schnell genug raus. Aber sonst fährt er sich gut


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Dämpfersetup, wie soll man sagen, lahm. Ich hab den Rebound entweder komplett auf oder einen klick drinnen und er kommt grade schnell genug raus. Aber sonst fährt er sich gut



Wie schon geschrieben, der Monarch brauch eine lange Einfahrzeit. Und dann noch die derzeitigen Temperaturen.... 

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit FWausnutzung aus?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

Was ist das bei denen für ein Druckstufen-Tune? L fühlt sich bei 30% SAG sehr weich an aber ich war auch bisher nur ein paar Treppen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, der Monarch brauch eine lange Einfahrzeit. Und dann noch die derzeitigen Temperaturen....
> 
> Wie siehts denn bei dir mit FWausnutzung aus?



Von der FWausnutzung bin ich bis jetzt begeistert... also ich fahr mit 30-32 %  Sag also relativ viel aber er taucht bei kleineren Schlägen nicht zu viel weg und schlägt bei drops von ca 0,70-1m höhe ins flat auch nicht durch. 
Ich denke aber ein bisschen mehr luft werd ich noch reinmachen


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> Von der FWausnutzung bin ich bis jetzt begeistert... also ich fahr mit 30-32 %  Sag also relativ viel aber er taucht bei kleineren Schlägen nicht zu viel weg und schlägt bei drops von ca 0,70-1m höhe ins flat auch nicht durch.
> Ich denke aber ein bisschen mehr luft werd ich noch reinmachen



Mit dem L tune Dämpfer aus dem Rahmensetangebot? Klingt ja gut. Wie schwer bist du? Luftdruck?


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was ist das bei denen für ein Druckstufen-Tune? L fühlt sich bei 30% SAG sehr weich an aber ich war auch bisher nur ein paar Treppen fahren.



Wir haben alte RT3 mit H tune verbaut.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Februar 2013)

Federleichte 63 kg  ... bei 1.80 körpergrösse ... aber ich hoff in die breite wachs ich noch ein bisschen bin ja erst 15


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> Federleichte 63 kg  ... bei 1.80 körpergrösse ... aber ich hoff in die breite wachs ich noch ein bisschen bin ja erst 15



Ok ich liege eingekleidet bei fast 90 und bezweifele dass mir der l tune passt. :-\


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem zähen Feeling kann im übrigen z. T. auch an den Serienbuchsen liegen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

ich wieg übrigens auch nur 75 fahrfertig, deshalb hoffe ich mal das mir der L-Tune passt.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich verstehe das mit den tunes eh nicht wirklich... was macht das für einen unterschied ?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Februar 2013)

also mein kolleg wiegt bepackt auch ca 75 kg und ihm passt der dämpfer noch so ... er muss halt mit wenigrr sack fahren so ca 20-25%


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub das ist Stärke der LSC beenflusst also wie hoch der Dämpfer im Federweg steht. Die Wahl hängt aber auch stark vom Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (1. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das mit dem zähen Feeling kann im übrigen z. T. auch an den Serienbuchsen liegen.



Allerdings. Ich habe mir jetzt die Huber-Buchsen eingebaut und das hölzerne Ansprechverhalten ist Geschichte.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2013)

Ich hab den Hinterbau vorher zerlegt und die Lager zusätlich gefettet und finde er geht eigentlich ganz gut dafür dass er kaum gefahren würde.


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (1. März 2013)

Also ich habe das selbe Bike wie Kiwi  Wir habens zusammenaufgebaut und muss sagen das ich mit dem Monarch sehr zufrieden bin! 
Ich fahr ihn mit ca 22% Sag bei 76kg fahrfertig und habe keinerlei probleme. 

Er spricht auch mit dem doch etwas geringem Sag sehr feinfühlig an aber auch ohne viel Energie beim Absprung zu verlieren. 
Bei tretintensiven Trails spür ich ebenfalls das das Rad im Vergleich zu meinem alten Radon Slide deutlich besser nach vorne geht trotz schwerer Laufräder und Gesamtgewicht. Der Hinterbau ist also antriebsneutral und hat in meinen Augen auch geradeso genügend Endprogression! 
Ich nutze den Federweg also auch bei doch relativ ruppigen Trails gut ohne das er gleich durchschlägt und auch bei einem 5er Treppenset ins Flache gedroppt oder nen paar kleinen Mauerdrops war er zwar am Ende aber noch nicht ganz durchgeschlagen. 
Das könnte bei 90kg viell. etwas kritisch werden aber wird je nachdem wie du fährst sicher noch gehen. 
Die Marzocchi 55 ist vom Ansprechen und der Federwegsnutzung echt top auch wenn Marzocchi es nicht schaffen konnte das Ventil richtig reinzudrehen.
Sie spricht sehr sensibel an auch bei relativ viel Druck, taucht mit 3 Klicks Druckstufe nicht zu stark weg aber es lässt sich trotzdem noch der Federweg nutzen! Insgesamt bin ich auch mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden. 
Was mir noch fehlt ist a) eine Zweifachkettenführung... Welchen Standard hat das Votec da nochmal und welche fahrt ihr oder würdet ihr empfehlen? (Bitte nicht die Bionicon... die erscheint mir zu fragwürig) und 2. Hat einer von euch eine Rock Shox Reverb Stealth verbaut? Die 350cm Sixpack Menace ist leider für meine 1,93 mit langen Beine zu kurz und ich hätte gern ne Variostütze aber will nicht das sie z.B. in Albstadt vom Liftbügel abgeklemmt würd darum Stealth. 

Naya alles in allem bin ich mit dem Rad super zufrieden und ich bin mir sicher das es unsere diesjährigen Ausflüge ans Wiriehorn und nach Livigno gut mitnehmen wird (viell. auch noch Saalbach oder Gardasee *_*)! 

Ausführlicher Fahrbericht folgt nach ein paar Wochen wenn ich das Fahrwerk soweit perfekt hab und mich auch wieder an die Klickpedale gewöhnt habe!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (1. März 2013)

Hat der Votec v.sx Rahmen denn eine Durchführung im Rohr um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu montieren?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2013)

Nicht direkt. Das Sitzrohr ist aber nach unten hin offen. Je nach Dämpfer könnte es gehen beim serienmäßigen Monarch HV könnte es aber eng werden.


----------



## Erroll (1. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hat der Votec v.sx Rahmen denn eine Durchführung im Rohr um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu montieren?



Edit: Tabletop84 hat recht. Sitzrohr ist nach unten hin offen. Mit dem RP23 in High Volume würde es gehen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. März 2013)

TheMomentOfLive schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt ist a) eine Zweifachkettenführung... Welchen Standard hat das Votec da nochmal und welche fahrt ihr oder würdet ihr empfehlen? (Bitte nicht die Bionicon... die erscheint mir zu fragwürig)



Im Auslieferungszustand passt an das Bike erst mal nur eine Kefü mit Tretlagerklemmung.
Es gibt aber einen Adapter mit dem du dann eine ISCG03/ISCG old hast:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/votec-/336120.html

Als KeFü empfehle ich die MRP 2X. Aber aufpassen, dass du nicht die billige Version mit Stahlplatte erwischst - die ist sackschwer.
Ich habe diese:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/29237/kw/MRP_X2_36_bis_38_Zaehne_2-fach_Kurbeln_ISCG_03%2C_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Die hat Aluplatte komtt ansonsten aber ohne großes Zubehör daher (habe eine andere Schraube benötigt).


----------



## Tomak (1. März 2013)

Bis jetzt kann ich nur die positiven Fahrwerkseindrücke absolut bestätigen 

Butterweich und für mich (olles M6 mit 10 cm Federweg) ein unendlich erscheinendes, sattes Gefühl bei kleineren Drops. Trotzdem nicht schwammig beim Vortrieb. 

Konnte das Teil allerdings nur in der Tiefgarage fahren - bin verrotzt 

Fahrbericht und Bilder folgen .........

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tomak (2. März 2013)

So, erst mal ein paar Fotos im Garten - Aktion folgt 

Bis auf die KS Supernatural und Kettenführung ist jetzt alles fertig.
Mit den Reifen komme ich auf 13,2 KG. Hätte ich nie mit gerechnet.
Die Zugführung hat sich ebenfalls zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst.



Revelation Red Bull Edition 


Dämpferschutz aus Neopren


Morgen geht's auf den Trail.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (2. März 2013)

sieht gut aus und das gewicht is top! die rb-dose an der gabel hät ich aber weg gelassen, genau wie die aufkleber auf den logos...aber der eloxierte rahmen sieht natürlich auch recht schmucklos aus, so ohne alles...aus was besteht denn der dämpferschutz? und wie ist er befestigt?


----------



## Tomak (2. März 2013)

Danke Dir 
Die Aufkleber sehen in natura bessser aus......

Der Dämpferschutz ist aus Neopren und einfach mit nem Kapelbinder am Dämfper befestigt. Sitzt bombenfest und kann einfach zum reinigen nach oben geklappt werden.

Das mit der Dose ist mehr ein Gag   

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Beppe (2. März 2013)

So Leute,
mit den Gewichten eurer XC Aufbauten kann ich leider nicht mithalten  aber auch meins funktioniert und fährt. 
Ich habe gerade eben noch die 14 vorm Komma. 

Das Bike fühlt sich ne Ecke kürzer als mein bisheriges Fritzz an, ob es genauso klettert bleibt abzuwarten. Dafür fühlt sich der Hinterbau deutlich sensibler, funktionierender an. Ich hab mal bei meiner Testrunde um die Häuser ca. 180PSI geladen; bei knapp 90Killo ergeben sich da 30% Sag... bei aggressivem Wippen in langsamer Fahrt bekomme ich vielleicht ~75% FW genutzt.

Mit dem ersten Ritt über die Hometrails wirds noch etwas dauern.

Soweit


----------



## __x_cut__ (2. März 2013)

auch schön...im prinzip sind die aufbauten doch aber ähnlich...bei dir sind zusätzlich variostütze und kettenführung dran, macht das schon 1,5kg aus? naja gut, flats, flaschenhalter und stahllfedergabel, läppert sich halt... ich komm auch immer auf 15kg beim enduro...drunter muß man entweder kompromisse eingehen oder mehr geld in die hand nehmen ;-)


----------



## kube (2. März 2013)

sieht gut aus, Zugverlegung mach ich auch demnächst durch den Dämpfertunnel


----------



## Beppe (2. März 2013)

Ja, was die Basis angeht..  den Rahmen also....  das wars dann m.E. auch schon. ;-) 
Stütze und Shaman machen max. 500Gramm aus. 




__x_cut__ schrieb:


> auch schön...im prinzip sind die aufbauten doch aber ähnlich...bei dir sind zusätzlich variostütze und kettenführung dran, macht das schon 1,5kg aus? naja gut, flats, flaschenhalter und stahllfedergabel, läppert sich halt... ich komm auch immer auf 15kg beim enduro...drunter muß man entweder kompromisse eingehen oder mehr geld in die hand nehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (3. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus 

Ist auf jeden Fall ne Spur hÃ¤rter aufgebaut. Ich hab meinen Bock fÃ¼r Alpentouren aufgebaut. Beim Hochfahren/Schieben ist das Gewicht fÃ¼rn alten Mann schon wichtig. Runter soll es dann auch komfortabel und sicher sein. Mir der Vario StÃ¼tze kommen dann nochmals 300 gr. dazu.

Wollte eigentlich auf einen Liteville sparen - da kam mir der Votec Rahmen vor die Flinte. Ist halt 200 gr schwerer, allerdings 1300 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger.
Hier mal meine Teileliste:

	Gewicht


Rahmen	3200
Gabel	        1790
LRS Fun Works	1790
Kurbel XT	   850
Pedale XT	   450
Kette XT	   290
Ritzel XT	   270
Reifen	 1420
SchlÃ¤uche	  260
Felgenband	  10
Bremsen XT	800
Lenker	  260
Vorbau	  130
Griffe	          100
Schalter XT	 300
Sattel	         170
StÃ¼tze	 525    (Kindshock SN)
Schaltwerk XT	230
Umwerfer XT	166
Steuersatz	   200
Summe	           13211

GrÃ¼Ãe
Tomac


----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2013)

V.SX in action:


----------



## bascopeach (4. März 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> V.SX in action:Snow DH - Holdrio Cup



Sehr nice!!

Wie war der Spaßfaktor, hab mir auch schon lange überlegt da mal mitzufahren... war das V.SX gut für?

Wärst sicher lieber mit deinem BOS YT Geschhoss gefahren was? 

Was hattest du den für ne Bereifung drauf?


----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2013)

Der Spassfaktor war natürlich gewaltig hoch. Wobei ich zu Beginn noch dachte, dass das Rennen nur die Schlittelpiste runtergeht (im Sommer eine Strasse). 
Ich erfuhr dann aber ca. 5min vor Rennstart, das wir auch die Skipiste runterdonnern (schwarze!!! Piste). Da hätte mir ein DHler auf den schnellen Passagen evtl. schon ein bisschen mehr Sicherheit gegeben.
(Die Steilheit der Piste kommt natürlich nicht so rüber wie sie in der Realität ist^^)

Ich wusste, dass das Bos-Geschoss nicht bis Anfang-März bei mir steht. Und da ich nur von der Schlittelpiste ausgieng, hätte ich so oder so das V.SX mitgenommen 

Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder am Start sein, dann mit DH-ler.

hinten und vorne Wetscream in 60a


----------



## Tomak (4. März 2013)

Coole Sache 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. März 2013)

Wie weit ist die Tues Ltd.-Geschichte denn gediehen?


----------



## Nippes80 (5. März 2013)

Sehr schick geworden!!!! Viel Spaß damit!!! 


Beppe schrieb:


> So Leute,
> mit den Gewichten eurer XC Aufbauten kann ich leider nicht mithalten  aber auch meins funktioniert und fährt.
> Ich habe gerade eben noch die 14 vorm Komma.
> 
> ...


----------



## silencedoogle (5. März 2013)

Hallo Votec'ler 

ich hab nen komplett Funktionstüchtigen Hinterbau (in weißer originallackierung mit Dämpfer (Fox rp23 mit Buchsen und dazugehörige schraube)) fürn Votec v.sx Bj2010 bei mir rumliegen. Die schwarze Wippe ist auch drann !

Falls wer interesse hat einfach PM an mich.

Kostenpunkt klären wa dann per PM.

ich würde auch beides einzeln getrennt gekauft werden.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Schiltrac (5. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie weit ist die Tues Ltd.-Geschichte denn gediehen?


 

Anfang Februar kam eine Mail, dass alle Teile zu Ihnen unterwegs sind und das sie bis mitte März alle LTD verschickt haben werden.

Dannach noch nichts neues gehört.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. März 2013)

Hört sich ja gut an. Ich hab meins letztes Jahr erst Anfang Juni gekriegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (5. März 2013)

So, da auch im Allgäu der Schnee langsam weicht war heute die erste Ausfahrt.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet, obwohl noch nicht eingefahren, sehr sensibel.
Das Rad beschleunigt sehr gut, und geht auch gut bergauf.
Hab leider z.Zt. keine Waage zur Hand, bin aber definitiv unter 14 kg (mein anderes Fully hat 12,6 kg, fühlt sich nur unwesentlich leichter an.

Habe die Zugführung original belassen, bin damit aber ganz zufrieden, am Steuerrohr sorgen Jaquewire (schreibt man dass so ?) überzüge für Abstand, an der Wippe und am Sitzrohr reibt nix.


----------



## Tomak (6. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus  

Deine Erfahrungen kann ich genau so bestätigen.
Was für ne Gabel fährst du ??

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## JackZero (6. März 2013)

Ist ne Lyric RC2DH mit 170 mm


----------



## pixelquantec (6. März 2013)

Wer mal sowas braucht: Lagersatz für MR / XM / SX


----------



## Kiwi_185 (6. März 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> Ist ne Lyric RC2DH mit 170 mm



Wie spricht sie an/federt sie?

Wär sie nicht so teuer gewesen hät ich sie auch an meins dran gemacht 
Jetzt bin ich aber froh die Marzocchi genommen zu haben weil ich mir kein besseres ansprechverhalten und federn vorstellen kann 

Ein vergleich mit der Lyrik wär jetzt echt mal interessant


----------



## kube (6. März 2013)

@JackZero die Bremsleitung sieht aber auch schon sehr gebogen aus, mein Schaltzug war ähnlich gebogen bis er irgendwann nach ewigen verbiegungen gebrochen ist.....bei einer Bremse nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

So gerade mal 20km ums Haus rumgerollt und für gut befunden. Vor allem das Fahrwerk geht echt vom Fleck weg saumäßig sensibel. Die Gabel auch. Fragt sich halt ob das in den Alpen dann hinten nicht zu weich ist. Leider hab ich glaub schon Spiel im HInterbau in der Nähe des AHuptlagers obwohl ich das ziemlich fest angezogen habe.


----------



## JackZero (6. März 2013)

@Kiwi 185 : Gabel spricht super soft an, hab in meinem anderen Rad eine Fox Talas RLC Fit, die im Vergleich zur Lyric bei gleichem Sag ein wesentlich höheres Losbrechmoment hat.
  @kube :Hab den Kabelbinder der an der Wippe zwar schon entfernt, Leitung ist leider so stehen geblieben, will sie jetzt nicht mit Gewalt wieder zurück biegen.
Hoffe das hält so (ohne Leitungsbruch)


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

War grad nochmal mit der Kiste unterwegs. Also ich weiß echt nicht ob das so schlau war von Votec den L-Tune zu verbauen. Bei 50cm Flat-Drops wird der Fw bei meinen 70kg bei 25% SAG schon voll genutzt.

Schlägt der Hinterbau denn normalerweise mit einem 'Klong' durch? Bei mir hats halt den Oring vom Kolben gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (6. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> War grad nochmal mit der Kiste unterwegs. Also ich weiß echt nicht ob das so schlau war von Votec den L-Tune zu verbauen. Bei 50cm Flat-Drops wird der Fw bei meinen 70kg bei 25% SAG schon voll genutzt.
> 
> Schlägt der Hinterbau denn normalerweise mit einem 'Klong' durch? Bei mir hats halt den Oring vom Kolben gedrückt.



Also bei mir schlägt er nicht durch nur wenns den ring runter schiebt 
man merkt dann schon ein leichtes abprobtes ende vom dämpfer 

Ich hab meinen mehr oder weniger ausversehen durchschlagen lassen als ich nen stoppi gemacht hab und mich dann in den Sattel fallen lassen hab 
kannst ja auch mal testen


----------



## Schiltrac (6. März 2013)

ich finde den Hinterbau generell zu wenig progressiv. (fahre einen rp23 XV)
Da aber mein Dämpfer eh zum Service bzw. tuning muss, lasse ich das ändern (Lufkammerspacer)


----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

Also soviel ich weiß, sind die verschiedenen Tunes für die LowSpeed Druckstufe zuständig und nicht für die HighSpeed Druckstufe.

Sollte der Dämpfer bei richtig eingestellter Sag (20-25 %) durschlagen, gibts doch von Rock Shox das Tuning Kit. Das sind Ringe für HV Kammer, mit denen man die Endprogression einstellt.

Der Ring kann auch durchs Eigengewicht bei einem Drop runterrutschen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

Hast du da einen Link? Wobei es natürlich irgendwie dämlich ist dann einen HV-Dämpfer mit L-Tune zu verbauen wobei ich mir mein Urteil erst noch bilden muss. Die LSC wird schon auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Man könnte ja noch mit dem Pedal-Modus probieren aber ich denk das wird auf dem Trail keine Option sein.


----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

Also ich hab mir damals einen Mid Tune gekauft, der mir aber einfach nicht sensibel genug reagiert hat. Hab in dann auf Low Tune umgebaut und war sehr zufrieden. Ist halt Geschmackssache, ob man einen straffen oder fluffigen Dämpfer will.

Ich fahr ihn lieber fluffig und sensibel und schalte halt dann die Plattform hinzu, wenn ich sie benötige.

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

Vermutlich ist der HV-Däpfer für die Kinematik nicht progressiv genug von daher machen doe Ringe u.U. schon Sinn. Danke für den Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

Allgemein ist der Hinterbau nicht so progressiv.

Die Ringe machen halt je nach Fahrweise und Gewicht des Fahrers Sinn. Das Gute ist ja, dass man den Dämpfer nach belieben anpassen kann.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/549018


----------



## styriabeef (6. März 2013)

@TableTop:
Was ich schon immer sage: Ein High-Volume Dämpfer macht in einem progressiven Rahmen keinen Sinn.
HV macht nur für leichte Fahrer für sensibles Ansprechverhalten Sinn und nicht um viel Luft reinzupumpen um Progression zu bekommen. 
Aber keiner wills glauben - und dann stopfen alle Plastikteile in die Luftkammer!?

Bzgl. Hauptlager, hast du mit der Madenschraube gekontert?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @TableTop:
> Was ich schon immer sage: Ein High-Volume Dämpfer macht in einem progressiven Rahmen keinen Sinn.
> HV macht nur für leichte Fahrer für sensibles Ansprechverhalten Sinn und nicht um viel Luft reinzupumpen um Progression zu bekommen.
> Aber keiner wills glauben - und dann stopfen alle Plastikteile in die Luftkammer!?
> ...



Das ist quatsch: ein HV-Dämpfer macht gerade in einem progressiven Rahmen Sinn!

Sinn macht er allerdings weder in einem degressiven Rahmen, noch wenn ein schwerer Fahrer unterwegs ist.


----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @TableTop:
> Was ich schon immer sage: Ein High-Volume Dämpfer macht in einem progressiven Rahmen keinen Sinn.
> HV macht nur für leichte Fahrer für sensibles Ansprechverhalten Sinn und nicht um viel Luft reinzupumpen um Progression zu bekommen.
> Aber keiner wills glauben - und dann stopfen alle Plastikteile in die Luftkammer!?



Macht es Sinn, einen Dämpfer einzubauen, der nur für eine bestimmte Gewichtsklasse ist?

Ich finde mit dem HV hat Votec alles richtig gemacht. So stehen alle Optionen offen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @TableTop:
> 
> Bzgl. Hauptlager, hast du mit der Madenschraube gekontert?



Ja, allerdings musste ich die Achse ziemlich festknallen damit das Spiel weg war. Wie fest muss man die Madenschraube denn anziehen?

Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob es das Hauptlager ist da ich nur 2 Hände habe aber es ist eigentlich alles relativ fest angezogen. Das Spiel ist auch nicht stark, nur wenn ich am äusseren Ende des Laufrads hin und her wackle spüre ich wie sich in der Nähe des Hauptlagers was tut.


----------



## styriabeef (6. März 2013)

@kalle: Dann erklär mir das Mal.
Progressiv: wenig Kraft = viel Weg, Viel Kraft = wenig Weg
d.h. ein progressiver Federweg ist von Haus aus sensibel und hat Durchschlagschutz
http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=842

Ein HV Dämpfer macht ja nur Sinn wenn man ihn mit weniger Luftdruck fährt - damit er besser anspricht ohne durch den FW zu rauschen(weil durch das zus. Volumen mehr Arbeit verrichtet wird). Wenn er durchschlägt ist aber zu wenig Luftdruck drinn! Dann pumpt man ihn auf und das Ansprechverhalten wird schlechter. Dann "tuned" man ihn - Luftkammerverkleinerung mit Ringen oder PET-Flaschen um ihn "proggresiv" zu machen. 

Dann hat man den gleichen Effekt wie einen Standard Volume Dämpfer mit mehr Gewicht. Da nehm ich doch den und er ist eine Spur unsensiber bzw. fahr ich halt mit mehr Sag also weniger Luftdruck


----------



## Beppe (6. März 2013)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Sollte der Dämpfer bei richtig eingestellter Sag (20-25 %) durschlagen, gibts doch von Rock Shox das Tuning Kit. Das sind Ringe für HV Kammer, mit denen man die Endprogression einstellt.



Die Ringe hatte ich in meinem MH Monarchen als dieser noch im Fritzz arbeitete. Ich glaub ich hatte 5 oder 6 von insgesamt 8 Ringen drin, bei meiner Fahrweise hatte ich dann ausreichend Reserven.

Das Kit ist zwar nicht teuer, nochmal kaufen würde ich es mir allerdings nicht, weil man sich die Füllung auch aus ner ollen Trinkflasche zuschnibbeln kann.



Tommkill schrieb:


> Der Ring kann auch durchs Eigengewicht bei einem Drop runterrutschen.




DAS....  ist mir in über einem Jahr Betrieb eines RT3 nicht passiert und ich bezweifele auch, dass das überhaupt möglich ist,


----------



## Kiwi_185 (6. März 2013)

> DAS....  ist mir in über einem Jahr Betrieb eines RT3 nicht passiert und ich bezweifele auch, dass das überhaupt möglich ist


E]
Ich glaube das geht schon  also bei mir zumindest ist der ring oft ausgeleiert (leiert sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein) weil wenn er unten ist und man ihn noch ziehen will ist kein platz und er ist eingeklemmt 
dann leiert er aus und fliegt von alleine wieder runter


----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

ist mir auch passiert, ohne Durchschlag


----------



## Beppe (6. März 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> E]
> Ich glaube das geht schon  also bei mir zumindest ist der ring oft ausgeleiert (leiert sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein) weil wenn er unten ist und man ihn noch ziehen will ist kein platz und er ist eingeklemmt
> dann leiert er aus und fliegt von alleine wieder runter



Ich glaub bei Dir ist was anderes ausgeleiert  

Leuts, wir sprechen hier von ladenneuen Dämpfern 2013er Generation. Das ist doch Voodoo den ihr hier von euch gebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (6. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Dir ist was anderes ausgeleiert
> 
> Leuts, wir sprechen hier von ladenneuen Dämpfern 2013er Generation. Das ist doch Voodoo den ihr hier von euch gebt.



Ich glaub du verstehst mich falsch  
Wenn der Ring unten am dämpfer ist und man ihn hochziehen will geht das nicht  der rahmen ist im weg man bekommt ihn nur mit kraft vorbei 

und dann leiert er aus und fliegt wieder nach unten bzw. soweit wie er halt kommt 

aber wenn der hinterbau nach oben kommt wird der platz wieder grösser sosnt könnte er ja garnie komplett nach unten


----------



## Tommkill (6. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Dir ist was anderes ausgeleiert
> 
> Leuts, wir sprechen hier von ladenneuen Dämpfern 2013er Generation. Das ist doch Voodoo den ihr hier von euch gebt.



Na ich spreche von meinem 2011er 

so ich gehe jetzt weiter zaubern


----------



## JackZero (7. März 2013)

Ich glaube das Problem gibt sich wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingefahren ist.
Hab jetzt knapp 80 km geschafft, und musste feststellen dass sich mit der Zeit die Zugstufe bei dem Dämpfer ändert.
Soll heißen nach ein paar Fahrten steht er stabiler im Federweg.
Fahr mit ca.22% SAG und hab bei kleineren Drops (max 1/2 meter) noch so 8 mm Restweg am Dämpfer.


----------



## hülemüll (7. März 2013)

Das mit der Zugstufe kann ich auch bestätigen. Allerdings wurde sie bei mir langsamer... Obwohl es draussen schon 12° waren  Zu kalt kann es also nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Kann eine Kefü á la Stinger oder Bionicon verhindern das die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt fällt? Passiert bei mir wenn ich von 22 aur 36 wechsel. Liegt das an schlechter Einstellung oder dem Abstand der Zähne? Bzw. vielleicht an der Montage des Umwerfers den ich parallel zum Bashguard ausgerichtet habe sodass die Schrauben etwas versetzt zueinander sind.

Wollte eigentlich mit Shadow plus ohne auskommen...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. März 2013)

Was willst du mit ner Bionicon, wenn die Kette oberhalb des Tretlagers umfällt? Die Bionicon hängt drunter...
Ich hab übrigens vermutlich die selbe Kombi wie du - XT 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut mit 22/36 und XT (3x9 aber auf 2-fach begrenzt) Umwerfer.
Funktioniert top! Hast du einen Spacer am Tretlager? Kontrollier mal die Umwerfer Einstellung.
Ach so: Kettenblätter richtig montiert?? Stichwort Steighilfen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Ich hab eine neue SLX-Kurbel fertig montiert mit Kettenblättern gekauft und mit einem Spacer Antriebsseitig montiert. Umwerfer ist 2-Fach SLX. Wie seh ich ob die Kettenblätter richtig montiert sind?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. März 2013)

Ich hab den spacer auf der anderen seite ... also auf.der bremsen seite und keine.probleme


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Aber laut der Anleitung soll man doch Antriebsseitig einen montieren?

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager_vielzahn.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. März 2013)

Bei Shimano BSA Innenlager und Tretlagerbreite:
68mm: 1 Spacer links /Bremsseite und 2 Spacer rechts /Antriebsseite
73mm: links kein Spacer und rechts 1 Spacer

Bei SRAM sieht das schon wieder anders aus 

Zu Kettenblätter-Ausrichtung:
Die Kettenblätter haben am durchgehenden Außenring an einer Stelle eine nach innen zeigende Nase. Diese muss bei allen Kettenblättern an der Stelle des Kurbelarmes ausgerichtet sein.


----------



## migges (7. März 2013)

@Kiwi 185 Wenn der Ring mal unten ist,einfach auf den Sattel stützen und klein wenig Einfedern dann hast etwas luft und kanst ihn Problemlos hochschieben.
 @Tommkill Hübsch wir habe fast die Gleichen Bikes(Farbe)Ich wollte damals nur die Kettenstrebe auch in Schwartz.
Sind übrigens alles schöne Aufbauten was mann hier sieht.
Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Komplett Schwartz,aber sehen Wirklich gut aus eure Votec`s


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Bei Shimano BSA Innenlager und Tretlagerbreite:
> 68mm: 1 Spacer links /Bremsseite und 2 Spacer rechts /Antriebsseite
> 73mm: links kein Spacer und rechts 1 Spacer
> 
> ...




Muss ich morgen mal gucken. Spacer passt. Mühle ist jetzt eingesaut und geht ganz flott auf Asphalt. Nicht so angetan bin ich von der dh performance. Gabel taucht irgendwie weg und das Heck kommt mir dann so hoch vor. Muss mal gucken ob sich das durch mehr SAG kompensieren lässt oder ob es doch einfach das hohe Tretlager ist. Und der Dämpfer kriegt trotz Schutzblech einiges ab. Muss ich wohl doch noch so einen Zusätzlichen Schlauch anbringen.


----------



## toxictwin (7. März 2013)

Hallo V.SX Besitzer,

hat jemand von euch dem Rahmen in Größe M?
Sollte laut Spec 45,6cm Sitzrohrlänge haben. Meiner hat aber ca 50cm, glaube ich habe fälschlicherweise L bekommen.
Kann das mal jemand nachmessen?
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

Also wenn du von mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr 50cm hast ist das L. Wäre auch nicht das erste mal das Internetstores die falsche Größe liefert.


----------



## migges (7. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings musste ich die Achse ziemlich festknallen damit das Spiel weg war. Wie fest muss man die Madenschraube denn anziehen?
> 
> Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob es das Hauptlager ist da ich nur 2 Hände habe aber es ist eigentlich alles relativ fest angezogen. Das Spiel ist auch nicht stark, nur wenn ich am äusseren Ende des Laufrads hin und her wackle spüre ich wie sich in der Nähe des Hauptlagers was tut.



Man solte das Hauptschwingenlager nur so Fest anziehen bis kein Spiel(Rechts/Links)mehr zu Spüren ist,dann mit der Madenschraub Kontern.
Die Madenschraube kannst du ruhig Fest anziehen.
Bist du sicher das das Spiel nicht im Laufrad ist?Eventuell die Nabe,hört sich jedenfalls so an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictwin (7. März 2013)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht, wäre ja ein Wunder wenn Votec eine neue Meßmethode erfunden hätte. Tja, dann muß der schöne Rahmen wohl nochmal die Heimreise antreten.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Man solte das Hauptschwingenlager nur so Fest anziehen bis kein Spiel(Rechts/Links)mehr zu Spüren ist,dann mit der Madenschraub Kontern.
> Die Madenschraube kannst du ruhig Fest anziehen.
> Bist du sicher das das Spiel nicht im Laufrad ist?Eventuell die Nabe,hört sich jedenfalls so an.



Konnte ich noch nicht checken weil ich dazu eine zusätzliche Person brauche. Die Hauptlagerschraube musste ich wie gesagt sehr fest anziehen damit kein Spiel mehr da war. Die Madenschraube hab ich normal angezogen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. März 2013)

Es gibt keine m rahmen mehr odee ??


----------



## Tomak (7. März 2013)

...dachte es gibt keine L Rahmen mehr. Ich bräucht noch einen !!
Meine Güte ....ist es so schwer den richtigen Rahmen einzupacken ??

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. März 2013)

Also in bikeunit ect. gibts bei beiden also.eloxiert und lackiert nur.noch den L 
also wer den falschen geliefert bekommen hat hat pech :/


----------



## vx2200 (8. März 2013)

@Kiwi 
Du meinst es gibt keine L Rahmen mehr.
M gibt es noch.

Ich hab einen der letzten L ergattert, der wird allerdings wieder frei sobald das ICB R'n'C bei mir eintrifft.

Hab nur kurzfristig einen Rahmen gebraucht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Kannst du dann evt. einen Vergleich mit dem V.SX machen? Wollte eigentlich auch ein ICB.


----------



## vx2200 (8. März 2013)

Mach ich sehr gerne! Werde, sofern ich dazu komme, am WE auch kurz was über den Aufbau des V.SX schreiben.
Ist momentan der Teileträger für mein ICB 
Deshalb auch Bremsleitungen nicht gekürzt....


----------



## Tommkill (8. März 2013)

migges schrieb:


> @Tommkill Hübsch wir habe fast die Gleichen Bikes(Farbe)Ich wollte damals nur die Kettenstrebe auch in Schwartz.
> Sind übrigens alles schöne Aufbauten was mann hier sieht.
> Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Komplett Schwartz,aber sehen Wirklich gut aus eure Votec`s



Danke   ja, Kettenstrebe in schwarz gefällt mir auch besser. Wie bist du denn mit deiner BOS zufrieden? ist das die 170er? Welche hasttest du vorher?
Überlege es mir auch die zu kaufen.


----------



## calu71 (8. März 2013)

Hi, ich brauche hilfe.

habe ein lagerkit für v.sx (2010) gekauft, dummerweise nicht alles notiert
wie es aufgebaut wird, von votec gibt es auch keine montageanleitung, nun brauche ich euch und eurer erfahrung.
wer weiis wo man die rot gekennzeichnete teile einbaut?


vorab, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (8. März 2013)

sehen aus wie die Distanzstücke der Dämpferbolzen... werden auf die Achse des Dämpfers gesteckt, um ihn zu zentrieren.


----------



## Erroll (8. März 2013)

Die Teile kommen zwischen Druckstrebe und Wippe, wenn ich mich nicht stark täusche.


----------



## migges (8. März 2013)

Ja stimmt die Teile kommen in die Wippe,werden von hinten reingelegt,dann Sitz/Druckstrebe davor und Festschrauben.


----------



## migges (8. März 2013)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Danke   ja, Kettenstrebe in schwarz gefällt mir auch besser. Wie bist du denn mit deiner BOS zufrieden? ist das die 170er? Welche hasttest du vorher?
> Überlege es mir auch die zu kaufen.



Ist ne 160er Fahr sie jetzt ein Jahr und bin Sehr zufrieden.vorher war ne Revelation 150er drin,ist jetzt mit BOS und 160 viel Besser.


----------



## JackZero (9. März 2013)

kube schrieb:


> @JackZero die Bremsleitung sieht aber auch schon sehr gebogen aus, mein Schaltzug war ähnlich gebogen bis er irgendwann nach ewigen verbiegungen gebrochen ist.....bei einer Bremse nicht wirklich gut



Deine Aussage hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, hab jetzt die Leitung nach unten (Unterrohr) verlegt.


----------



## calu71 (9. März 2013)

erstmal, vielen dank!

werde mal nachschauen.

gruß


----------



## Tomak (9. März 2013)

calu71 schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche hilfe.
> 
> habe ein lagerkit für v.sx (2010) gekauft, dummerweise nicht alles notiert
> wie es aufgebaut wird, von votec gibt es auch keine montageanleitung, nun brauche ich euch und eurer erfahrung.
> ...



Sollte man sich vorsorglich so einen Lagerkit zulegen ???

Man weiss ja nicht, wie lange es die Ersatzteile gibt.....

Was meint Ihr ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## calu71 (9. März 2013)

@Tomak:

würde ich an deine stelle machen, votec schreibt auf der homepage dass die ersatzteilvesorgung, auch für älterer modelle, übernehmen aber tatsache ist das gerade für die v.sx der lagerkit vor kurzen noch ausverkauft war.


----------



## kube (9. März 2013)

Habe mir auch vorsichtshalber eins bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. März 2013)

A pro pos Schrauben - mein lieber Freund kuka schraubt ja gern und das auch an meinem Bike - da hat er letztens beim Dämpferausbau die M6 Schraube gekillt und freundlich bei Votec angefragt. Es kam dann jedoch nur eine normale, statt der speziellen M6... aber wenigstens kostenlos. Das Lagerkit sollte ich mir auch auf jeden Fall auf Halde legen... ansonsten läuft mein 2010-er SX wunderbar  mittlerweile auch mit einigen Umbauten.


----------



## Erroll (12. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> mittlerweile auch mit einigen Umbauten.


Wir wollen Bilder Sunday!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. März 2013)

Neue Pedale (Mallet 3 statt 5050) seit 1 Woche dran, den Dämpferschmutzfänger von Votec, Reverb statt Kindshok Sattelstütze - ich überlege immer noch, die Bremsen zu ersetzen, aber meine Elixir CR beisst sowas von, das ich es nicht übers Herz bringe - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Negativberichten arbeitet meine hervorragend (auch am V.CR ist eine Elixir R dran)... Bild hab ich aktuell nur ein "Standbild" mit mir  auch von letzter Woche


----------



## Erroll (12. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Bild hab ich aktuell nur ein "Standbild" mit mir  auch von letzter Woche



Na dann her damit! 
Ich hatte meine Cr auch nur getauscht, weil ich relativ günstig an eine X0 Trail gekommen bin. Die Elixir sind wesentlich besser als ihr Ruf. Gerade wenn man sie richtig entlüften kann, sind das echt klasse Bremsen. Ich habe meine Cr noch auf Halde liegen. Am DH´ler ist eine Elixir R verbaut und am Rad meiner Freundin arbeitet völlig zufriedenstellend eine Elixir 1. 
Ich mochte das V.SX! Manchmal erwische ich mich dabei, wie ich etwas reumütig den Rahmen an meiner Wand betrachte und an eine schöne Zeit zurück denke.  
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch den Fahrrad.de Rahmen gekauft und wir sind gerade am aufbauen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. März 2013)

Mal ein altes Bild von der Bike Attack letztes Jahr, hab mich dieses Jahr wieder angemeldet und hab vor mich nochmal zu steigern, da ist noch Potenzial - Platz 276 letztes Jahr, will ich dieses die 200 anpeilen ,+/- 10 Plätze wäre nicht verkehrt - das V.SX ist da fast das ideale Bike für 





Warum erinnert mich mein Helm nur so sehr an Halo


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. März 2013)

...und hier das aktuellste Bild, man sieht nicht viel 





Eine der Optimierungen fürs Rennen sind die Mallet3 - hier zwar mit den Winterschuhen, aber ich will mir dann noch entweder Five10 oder Shimano Freerideschuhe mit Klickmöglichkeit holen - any suggestions??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (12. März 2013)

Oh Mann, alle fahren schon Fahrrad. Schnief.
Nur ich nicht. Bei uns ist der Winter wieder ausgebrochen. Kälte stört mich nicht, aber in den Wäldern liegt an manchen Stellen noch ein halber Meter Schnee. Grrr!


----------



## __x_cut__ (12. März 2013)

in oberhof kann man auf den planierten waldautobahnen ganz super fahren ;-) darf halt nur nicht zu weich sein, bei frost fährt sich das fast wie im sommer!


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. März 2013)

ich bin grad im bikemarkt aufn fusion freak mit stahlfeder dämpfer gestossen 
ist doch der gleiche rahmen wie unserer oder ?? nur wieder passt da der dämpfer


----------



## Lapidal (12. März 2013)

Ist von dem selben Konstrukteur aber am Votec mussten sie wegen Patenten vieles anders machen. Ich habe gehört das der Fusion der stabilere Rahmen sein soll...


----------



## Erroll (12. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist nicht der gleiche. Sind sich zwar sehr ähnllich, aber der Fusion ist etwas großzügiger konstruiert. Deswegen auch die Möglichkeit mit Dämpfern mit AGB. Gemeinsam haben die eigentlich nur, dass beide Rahmen von Bodo Probst konstruiert wurden.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. März 2013)

ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut ... ist eig logisch wieso der nicht passt 

das sattelrohr unten also die zwei "stützen" die zum rahmen gehen sind viel schmaler als beim v.sx


----------



## Hans (12. März 2013)

und die Freak´s brechen alle - hatte selber zwei


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. März 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Na dann her damit!
> Ich hatte meine Cr auch nur getauscht, weil ich relativ günstig an eine X0 Trail gekommen bin. Die Elixir sind wesentlich besser als ihr Ruf. Gerade wenn man sie richtig entlüften kann, sind das echt klasse Bremsen. Ich habe meine Cr noch auf Halde liegen. Am DH´ler ist eine Elixir R verbaut und am Rad meiner Freundin arbeitet völlig zufriedenstellend eine Elixir 1.
> Ich mochte das V.SX! Manchmal erwische ich mich dabei, wie ich etwas reumütig den Rahmen an meiner Wand betrachte und an eine schöne Zeit zurück denke.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch den Fahrrad.de Rahmen gekauft und wir sind gerade am aufbauen.



Das entlüften ist ein großes Thema bei den Elixier - hatten wir gerade bei der R - aber nun zieht diese auch wieder und bremst anständig. Du hast den Rahmen an der Wand??? Bau ihn doch wieder auf! 

Ich will immer noch auf 10fach bei der Schaltung umbauen - evtl. XX - in Verbindung mit der Hammerschmidt sollte das kein Problem sein. Einzig, was ich immer noch hab und was ich nicht gefixt kriege, das die Kette mal ab und an zwischen Reifen und Strebe durchrutscht - selbst die Haifischflosse nutzt da nix


----------



## Erroll (13. März 2013)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Bau ihn doch wieder auf!


Nö, das SX ist im wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Zwei Enduros brauche ich nicht. Hab ja noch das Reign. Außerdem ist mein Hinterbau am SX ziemlich verdellt und flext seit dem letzten Urlaub am Lago ziemlich beängstigend. Das passt schon so. Der Rahmen hat die Rente verdient.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (13. März 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Nö, das SX ist im wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Zwei Enduros brauche ich nicht. Hab ja noch das Reign. Außerdem ist mein Hinterbau am SX ziemlich verdellt und flext seit dem letzten Urlaub am Lago ziemlich beängstigend. Das passt schon so. Der Rahmen hat die Rente verdient.



Na gut, Rente ist nen Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calu71 (13. März 2013)

Hi, ich brauche hilfe.

habe ein lagerkit für v.sx (2010) gekauft, dummerweise nicht alles notiert
wie es aufgebaut wird, von votec gibt es auch keine montageanleitung, nun brauche ich euch und eurer erfahrung.
wer weiis wo man die rot gekennzeichnete teile einbaut?








sorry, habe ich nicht gescheckt. hat jemand ein bild?

noch zum thema rente. mein v.sx bekommt erstmal keine rente, hat jetzt ein neuen look ( bilder folgen) und sobald sie fertigmontiert ist werden die trails gejagt....


----------



## Erroll (13. März 2013)

calu71 schrieb:


> sorry, habe ich nicht gescheckt. hat jemand ein bild?


----------



## calu71 (13. März 2013)

@Eroll: super, vielen dank!

jetzt wird zusammen gebaut, und am we biken

gruß


----------



## Erroll (13. März 2013)

Gerne!


----------



## visualex (14. März 2013)

Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand ob und wo man so einen Abstandshalter kaufen kann? Könnte beim V.SX evtl. hilfreich sein.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. März 2013)

Gibts mMn von Jagwire. 

http://r2-bike.com/JAGWIRE-Kabelordner


----------



## visualex (14. März 2013)

Super, vielen Dank.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. März 2013)

Du glaubst nicht, wie schnell die Dinger verschwinden, meinen hab ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen - die kostengünstigere Lösung wäre was mit Kabelbindern selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2013)

Wir sind heute mit dem Aufbau des V.SX meines Kollegen fertig geworden. Der Rahmen und die Kurbel sind neu. Rest ist vom alten Enduro übernommen worden. Kein highend Material, aber durchaus brauchbar. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und Feineinstellungen werden auch noch durchgeführt. Wiegt etwas über 15 Kg.





Ja, es steht XS auf dem Rad. Auf der anderen Seite ist es richtig. Wir hatten kurz überlegt es deswegen zu reklamieren, haben uns dann aber dagegen entschieden, da die L Rahmen dann schon weg waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. März 2013)

sieht gut aus  aber wo kommt das relativ hohe gewicht her
von den reifen und ? 

ich hab meins heut im schlamm gequält


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  aber wo kommt das relativ hohe gewicht her



Reifen sind nicht das Problem. Ehr LRS, 1.5 Komponenten und eben die Vario. Rest sind Peanuts, aber Kleinvieh und so...  Das meiste Blei steckt wohl im LRS. Der ist noch vom Bergamont Enduro davor und dementsprechend etwas gewichtig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. März 2013)

Mit Vario kommt meins auch über 15


----------



## snooze (17. März 2013)

Bei einem "Enduromäßigen Aufbau" landet man aber zwangsläufig in diesen Gewichtsregionen. Wenn man teueres Zeugs verbaut geht da vielleicht noch 1 kg runter aber unter 14 bei Größe L mit Variostütze, dicken Schlappen usw. ist unmöglich.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2013)

Man könnte freilich noch mal etwa Geld in die Hand nehmen und das eine oder andere gegen leichteres, hochwertigeres tauschen. Vorerst solls aber mal so bleiben. Der LRS wird irgendwann, wenn er fertig ist sicherlich getauscht gegen was leichteres, evtl sogar tubeless. Das bringt schon mal einiges (der lrs hat ca. 2300 gr). Wobei der Leichtbau an diesem Rad ehr zweitrangig ist. Andere Menschen, andere Prinzipien.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. März 2013)

gewicht war bei mir auch eher zweitrangig.... aber ich bin noch bei nem relativ geringen budget (2400â¬) auf knapp Ã¼ber 14kg gekommen. also mit variostÃ¼tze so 14,6 kg
ich wÃ¤r auch noch mit 15,5 zufrieden gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (17. März 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> ich hab meins heut im schlamm gequält



Hier würde mich mal ne Detailaufnahme vom Dämpfer interessieren, d.h. inwieweit er bei dem Einsatz vom Schutzblechle geschützt wird.


----------



## Beppe (17. März 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Wiegt etwas über 15 Kg.



Mal ein ehrlicher Aufbau. 

P.s.: der Kunststoffbash der SLX wiegt richtig viel. Hier kann man durch nen Austausch gegen z.B. etwas von Race Face rrrrrichtig Gewicht einsparen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hier würde mich mal ne Detailaufnahme vom Dämpfer interessieren, d.h. inwieweit er bei dem Einsatz vom Schutzblechle geschützt wird.



es ist wieder sauber aber der schutz ist najaa.... bei festem schlamm bleibt der dämpfer sauber aber bei so "weichen" und nassem wie heute ist der dämpfer komplett eingesaut 
hab mir da mehr erhofft


----------



## Beppe (17. März 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> es ist wieder sauber aber der schutz ist najaa.... bei festem schlamm bleibt der dämpfer sauber aber bei so "weichen" und nassem wie heute ist der dämpfer komplett eingesaut
> hab mir da mehr erhofft



Mein Selbstbaublech hab ich gegenüber den von mir geposteten Bildern nach oben noch etwas verlängert. Das Teil hat aber erst wenige Meter trockenen Asphalt gesehen.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> der Kunststoffbash der SLX wiegt richtig viel.


Ich weiß. Hatte ich an meinem V.SX früher auch. Da es aber nicht mein Rad ist.... Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. März 2013)

Ich find das Schutzblech bringt bei richtig Schlamm nicht viel. Der Dämpfer wird an der Position immer eingesaut.


----------



## migges (18. März 2013)

@Beppe Hier hast du mal eine Detailaufnahme vom Dämpfer mit Schutzblech,Bringt nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Beppe (18. März 2013)

migges schrieb:


> @Beppe Hier hast du mal eine Detailaufnahme vom Dämpfer mit Schutzblech,Bringt nicht wirklich viel.



Jau, dank dir.


----------



## bascopeach (18. März 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> es ist wieder sauber aber der schutz ist najaa.... bei festem schlamm bleibt der dämpfer sauber aber bei so "weichen" und nassem wie heute ist der dämpfer komplett eingesaut
> hab mir da mehr erhofft



Habt ihr das Schutzblech auch umgedreht? Bei mir kam das SX mit der langen Seite nach oben, das hab ich umgedreht und bei mir ist der Dämpfer eigentlich immer recht clean...


----------



## Tomak (18. März 2013)

Fahre an meinem unehrlichem Aufbau   folgenden Schutz:




Einfach ein  2mm Neoprenlappen zurechtgeschnitten. Schütz Dämpfer und unteres Dämpferlager.
Mit Kabelbinder oben am Dämpfer fixiert.

Gewicht 10 gr - Kosten 1 Euro

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (19. März 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon dran, die Werkslösung empfand ich dann ästhetischer 



Tomak schrieb:


> Fahre an meinem unehrlichem Aufbau   folgenden Schutz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erroll (19. März 2013)

Vor allem sollte das Neopren Tütli nach hinten (zum Dämpfer hin) offen sein. Kommt da doch mal Dreck rein, rubbelt es dir schön die Gleitfläche blank. Ich hatte damals einfach ein Stück Schlauch als "Lendenschurz" dran. Funktionierte ohne Probleme und es konnte nichts reiben.


----------



## Werbefant (19. März 2013)

Servus, 
nach etlichen Wochen voller Stress, habe ich  mich jetzt endlich an den Aufbau gemacht - hat noch jmd. den ISCG-Adapter von fahrrad.de montiert? Bei mir sitzt dieser nicht ganz plan auf  (also nicht parallel zum Tretlager) (kann bei Bedarf ein Foto machen) - dieser soll der Kefü-Montage dienen...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. März 2013)

Jop, selbes Problem bei mir - die Aufnahme für diesen Adapter ist übelst schräg!
Wollte eigentlich eine Hamerschmidt ranschrauben, aber so schräg wie das bei mir ist wird das nie was. Ich habe nur ne MRP 2x mit einigen Unterlegscheiben dran


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. März 2013)

Wärs da nicht einfacher einfach eine Stinger mit Innenlagermontage zu nehmen oder hat das Nachteile?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. März 2013)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Stinger keinen Taco hat ist sie einfach recht günstig aufgebaut. Das macht sich eben auch in der Funktion bemerkbar...

Gewichtsmäßig fährst mit der MRP auch besser wie mit Stinger + Bashguard.


----------



## Mishima (20. März 2013)

Hallo Votec-isten,

Ich habe mir als zweit Enduro ein VSX beschafft (mit Hammerschmidt-wollte Ich schon lange testen), welches eigentlich für meine Nachttouren sein sollte.
Jetzt habe Ich festgestellt, das ein Schnellspanner hinten im Defektfall nachts wesentlich besser/einfacher ist, gerade wenn man wie Ich 40km Anfahrt hin und zurück hat (keine Lust mit dem Auto zu fahren).

Frage:Kann man mit einem Trick die Steckachse umgehen, also mit einem Adapter etc einen Schnellspanner mit Normaler Funktion einbringen.
Sonst muss das Teil wieder weg (hätte Ich klugerweise vorher testen sollen).Vorne ist Steckachse ja IO.

Und: Ich bin nur 178 cm lang, habe einen L Rahmen und es kommt mir trotz allem sehr klein vor-normal?
Ich fahre 3 andere Räder, alle M - ist das VSX so klein oder paßt mir dieses Teil einfach nicht?

Danke für Hilfe!!

Greetz


----------



## hülemüll (20. März 2013)

Ich würde mir eine Maxle-Steckachse besorgen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Und: Ich bin nur 178 cm lang, habe einen L Rahmen und es kommt mir trotz allem sehr klein vor-normal?
> Ich fahre 3 andere Räder, alle M - ist das VSX so klein oder paßt mir dieses Teil einfach nicht?



Die Größeneinteilung bei Votec ist allerdings komisch. Bis auf das Sitzrohr ist der L-Rahmen bei den anderen Herstellern höchstens ein M-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. März 2013)

Es wurden auch schon Rahmen mit falscher Größe im richtigen Karton verschickt bzw. im L Karton war ein M Rahmen. Einfach mal nachmessen


----------



## Werbefant (20. März 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (20. März 2013)

m bei 1.80m


----------



## Peter-S (20. März 2013)

L bei 184cm


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. März 2013)

L bei 182 

Ich hatte erst einen M-Rahmen da und der sah aber so klein aus das ich lieber den L genommen habe und das war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## kube (20. März 2013)

L 197cm lol wat sonst, aber es passt gut für mich, habe aber auch nur eine SL von 90cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (20. März 2013)

M passt bei meinen 1,80. Ich mag aber auch keine langen Räder. Lieber kurz und agil...


----------



## vx2200 (20. März 2013)

L bei 190/92


----------



## JackZero (20. März 2013)

M bei 179 cm, find den Unterschied zu anderen Herstellern im Tolleranzbereich, wenn man den M Rahmen von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr misst hat man ca. 46,5 cm was 18,5" entspricht.
Der Rahmen wirkt wegen des abfallenden Oberrohr etwas gedrungen, daher der Eindruck er währe "zu klein".

Wg. Schnellspanner : Es gibt auch Steckachsen mit Spannhebel (z.b. RockShox), kann man jederzeit Werkzeuglos öffnen.


----------



## Tomak (20. März 2013)

180 cm und SL 89. Fahre den Rahmen in L. Dürfte für mich nicht kürzer sein.

War heute erst ein wenig spielen und taugt mir sehr. 

Einsatzzweck und Fahrstil sind hier natürlich auch Parameter die berücksichtigt werden wollen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. März 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> M bei 179 cm, find den Unterschied zu anderen Herstellern im Tolleranzbereich, wenn man den M Rahmen von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr misst hat man ca. 46,5 cm was 18,5" entspricht.
> Der Rahmen wirkt wegen des abfallenden Oberrohr etwas gedrungen, daher der Eindruck er währe "zu klein".
> 
> Wg. Schnellspanner : Es gibt auch Steckachsen mit Spannhebel (z.b. RockShox), kann man jederzeit Werkzeuglos öffnen.



Richtig wäre: er fällt kurz aus. Also das Sitzrohr passt schon zur Größenangabe aber Radstand und Oberrohr nicht so ganz wenn man mit anderen Herstellern vergleicht.


----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

Danke für den Maxlite Tip -dachte das gäbe es nur für vorne.
Anscheinend muss man Steckachsen nach hinten rausnehmen, und man muss es eben wohl öfter üben.
Das Problem war auch nicht, das Ich ein Werkzeug mitnehmen mußte, sondern das Ausbauen des HR beim VSX, da habe Ich richtig Probleme bekommen.
Gibt es dafür noch Tips und Lösungen?
Hatte mir dadurch sogar das Schaltauge leicht verbogen 

Schauen wir mal!


----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Maxle-Steckachse besorgen...



Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle um mal zu schauen was die kostet?


----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

Hat noch jemand ein VOTEC Schaltauge abzugeben- 6 Versand für das Teil ist mir  und dann noch dieses Anmelde Theater..................


----------



## Erroll (21. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle um mal zu schauen was die kostet?



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25751{1}23317?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## kube (21. März 2013)

Hinterrad ausbauen ist doch ganz leicht, einfach hinten kleinstes Ritzel und vorne kleinstes, Steckachse raus Umwerfer nach hinten drücken und das Rad fällt von ganz alleine raus, beim Einbau genau das selbe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber 50 werde ich ersteinmal nicht investieren.

Tip mit dem Hinterrad:
Habe Ich auch gedacht, aber irgendwie kann man das Sram nicht nach hinten drücken (daher auch die Verwunderung bei mir), deshalb bekam Ich das nicht hin (wahrscheinlich Userfehler)- muss man wohl öfter mal machen.

Ersteinmal muss Ich ein Schaltauge haben, dann sehe Ich weiter.


----------



## Werbefant (21. März 2013)

Also so langsam nervt mich der Votec Rahmen. Bei mir wurden am Hinterbau einfach die Aufnahmen für die Bremsleitung sowie die Schaltzüge vergessen !? Man und das nachdem alles eingepresst, montiert, mit neuen Huber-Bushings versehen wurde..


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber 50 werde ich ersteinmal nicht investieren.
> 
> Tip mit dem Hinterrad:
> Habe Ich auch gedacht, aber irgendwie kann man das Sram nicht nach hinten drücken (daher auch die Verwunderung bei mir), deshalb bekam Ich das nicht hin (wahrscheinlich Userfehler)- muss man wohl öfter mal machen.
> ...



Vielleicht kannst dus ja wieder geradebiegen!? Hat bei mir an anderen Rädern schon oft funktioniert.


----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

mein Bekannter war Schrauber bei MILRAM (ist etwas pedantisch, mehr als Ich)-hat Er schon gemacht/versucht, aber ein Gang läuft dann einfach nicht richtig und die Schaltung beim VSX muss passen, sonst kann das ganz übel ausgehen mit verklemmen etc.

Die 20 wären ja noch IO, aber Porto und Anmelde Theater nervt.

Ich ruf gleich mal an bei den B/B/F.de, einer verschickt es hoffentlich ohne Spektakel.


----------



## snooze (21. März 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Also so langsam nervt mich der Votec Rahmen. Bei mir wurden am Hinterbau einfach die Aufnahmen für die Bremsleitung sowie die Schaltzüge vergessen !? Man und das nachdem alles eingepresst, montiert, mit neuen Huber-Bushings versehen wurde..



Macht aber doch in dem Fall nix, da die Original Befestigungen eh nicht brauchbar sind. Leg die Bremsleitung auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs durch den Dämpfertunnel und die Kettenstrebe.

Aber Schlampen sind es schon


----------



## snooze (21. März 2013)

Schaltzug analog!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. März 2013)

Gewissermaßen sogar ein Bonus. Du sparst ein paar Gramm Gewicht!


----------



## Tomak (21. März 2013)

Glaube, so langsam wird der Ausschuss verramscht.....traurig.

Hat keiner verdient.

Wünsche gute Nerven.

Tomak


----------



## migges (21. März 2013)

Hey Leute ich hab grad Vorgestern mit dem Votec zuständigen Mitarbeiter bei Brüggelmann Telefoniert,ein sehr Netter Mann der auch mal ein Paar Minuten Zeit hat.
Die alten Rahmen sind aber glaube noch von Haiden Bike,da Votec mit hochdruck an den neuen Bike`s arbeitet.wird aber wohl bis zur Eurobike dauern. 
Das mit den Fahlerhaften Rahmen ist Natürlich zum:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (21. März 2013)

Hier mal Foto vom VSX.

Der schwarze Rahmen sieht allerdings noch besser aus (keinen Tenor zu den Pedalen waren dran und habe keine anderen frei).

Erst wollte Ich auch selber komplett aufbauen-hatte auch mit dem von B telefoniert, war IO.
Es gab da allerdings keinen passenden Umwerfer, und jetzt ist ist eh eine HS aktuell.
Da bin Ich wirklich drauf gespannt.
Hoffe das VSX läuft über Ostern auf.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst dus ja wieder geradebiegen!? Hat bei mir an anderen Rädern schon oft funktioniert.



Das ist aber sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Aluminium wird durch zurückbiegen deutlich schneller weich als Stahl. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auswechselbare Schaltaugen.
Ich rate dringend vom herumbiegen am Schaltauge ab, besser in den sauren Apfel beissen und nen neues dranschrauben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. März 2013)

Ach das hab ich schon oft gemacht und es hat jedesmal funktioniert. GGf etwas erwärmen aber warum sollte ich mir von sowas den Tag im bikepark versauen lassen?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. März 2013)

Du sollst dir den Spaß im Park auf gar keinen Fall vermiesen lassen. Ich melde nur Bedenken an. Ich habe immer ein Ersatz(schalt)auge im Rucksack, auf alpinen Trails geht sowas schon mal zu Bruch.

Ach ja, mit was erwärmst du es im Bikepark? Hast du einen Bunsenbrenner im Rucksack?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. März 2013)

Nee das ging so. Einmal wars sogar so krumm dass das Schaltwerk schon in den Speichen hing und danach ist es bei Demotage des Laufrads zerbröselt aber es hat gehalten.

So minimalkorrekturen gehen eigentlich immer, man darf nur kein Grobmotoriker sein!


----------



## Werbefant (21. März 2013)

Zu meinem "halterlosen Rahmen": 
Ich habe heut mit fahrrad.de telefoniert und wir haben eine LÃ¶sung gefunden. Da es nicht in Frage kam wieder alles zu zerlegen und den Rahmen einzuschicken, sowie ein Austausch nur von den Streben nicht mÃ¶glich war, einigten wir uns auf einen Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 120â¬. Servicetechnisch gibt es somit nichts zu mÃ¤keln, wenn auch der fade Beigeschmack einer mangelhaften (oder nicht vorhandenen) QualitÃ¤tskontrolle bleibt. Ich hoffe nur dass das Fahrverhalten und die versprochene AgilitÃ¤t Ã¼ber die MÃ¤ngel hinweg sehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (22. März 2013)

Ist doch ne faire Lösung..

Lass dich nicht ermutigen, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (22. März 2013)

Mein Bekannter/Schrauber kommt vom Rennrad Team-ist sehr feinfÃ¼hlig mit seiner Arbeit, und der gibt nichts weg, bevor es nach seinen MaÃstÃ¤ben paÃt.
Er hatte natÃ¼rlich versucht es passend zu biegen, allerdings nicht wie es sein sollte.

Und bevor mir die Sollbruchstelle nachher im Wald oder unterwegs bricht, lieber neu-der Preis ist ja auch noch vertretbar.

Im Bikepark oder auf Tour kann man das ruhig versuchen, was soll man auch sonst machen 

Wenn danach alles lÃ¤uft -IO.

Kurze andere Frage:Kann man mit dem Sram Triggern ein Shimano Schaltwerk fahren (zum testen, ob das Sram evtl. auch verzogen ist- und XT Schaltwerk habe Ich noch hier?).

Zu Oben:120â¬ sind vollkommen IO, und auch Ich hoffe das der EnttÃ¤uschung ein Grinsen folgt.


----------



## Erroll (22. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Kurze andere Frage:Kann man mit dem Sram Triggern ein Shimano Schaltwerk fahren




Leider nein. Beim Umwerfer gehts, beim Schaltwerk leider nicht. Sram hat 1:1 und Shimano 2:1 Übersetzung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Zu meinem "halterlosen Rahmen":
> Ich habe heut mit fahrrad.de telefoniert und wir haben eine Lösung gefunden. Da es nicht in Frage kam wieder alles zu zerlegen und den Rahmen einzuschicken, sowie ein Austausch nur von den Streben nicht möglich war, einigten wir uns auf einen Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 120. Servicetechnisch gibt es somit nichts zu mäkeln, wenn auch der fade Beigeschmack einer mangelhaften (oder nicht vorhandenen) Qualitätskontrolle bleibt. Ich hoffe nur dass das Fahrverhalten und die versprochene Agilität über die Mängel hinweg sehen lassen.



Ist doch geil: einen bewährten Rahmen für 480 und die originale Zugverlegung ist eh für den Popo.


----------



## Mishima (25. März 2013)

Hoffentlich kommem heute meine Teile für das VSX.

Wer fährt eigentlich eine Vario Stütze am VSX.
Mir kommt es vor, als ob man die bei der Geometrie nicht so nötig hat_bei meinem Canyon brauch Ich die unbedingt 

Danke für die Antwort wegen der Trigger (bekomme heute ein SRAM geliehen).

Gruss


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. März 2013)

Variostützen haben eigentlich nicht viel mit Geometrie zu tun.
Die brauch mal halt damit man Platz hat wenns mal steiler wird damit man bewegungsfreiheit aufm Bike bekommt.


----------



## Tomak (25. März 2013)

Ich fahre die Kind Stock Supranatural und bin begeistert.
Ist meine erste absenkbare. Nehme jetzt alle kniffligen Fahrpassagen mit, an denen es mir sonst lästig war, anzuhalten und den Sattel abzusenken.

Auch auf den Weg in den Wald (Wohne in der Innenstadt) ist nichts mehr vor mir sicher 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Peter-S (25. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommem heute meine Teile für das VSX.
> 
> Wer fährt eigentlich eine Vario Stütze am VSX.
> Mir kommt es vor, als ob man die bei der Geometrie nicht so nötig hat_bei meinem Canyon brauch Ich die unbedingt
> ...



Kind Shock Supernatural 125


----------



## Erroll (25. März 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle um mal zu schauen was die kostet?



Grade im Angebot. Billiger wirst du sie nicht bekommen. 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...868&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130320002522


----------



## Mishima (25. März 2013)

Besten Dank-und sogar farbig!
Ich werde allerdings erst Geld reinstecken, wenn es läuft.
Habe noch einen goldenen Veltec Satz, der eigentlich ins VSX soll-und dann wäre eine goldene schon .


Thema Vario:
kam Ich drauf, weil fast alle Bilder von VSX ohne sind.
Fahre am Canyon eine >Forca, und bin Ich bisher zufrieden mit.
Da man die mal eben abmachen kann, wird die getestet-wenn.......

Und ohne Schaltauge.............und was noch fehlt..........

Warten auf Post/Päksche/Paket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (25. März 2013)

Fahre auch die Supernatural 150, möchte nie mehr ohne fahren....


----------



## Werbefant (25. März 2013)

Hey miteinander, 
kann mir jmd evtl. eine Detailaufnahme der Umwerfermontage schicken? Sprich die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr bzw. die Montage des Schaltzuges am Umwerfer - irgendwie war ich heut diesbezüglich etwas uninspiriert oder es fehlt irgendwo (mal wieder) eine Zughalterung  - vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## styriabeef (26. März 2013)

@Mishima:
Ich fahre mit RockShox Reverb und wollte nicht mehr ohne fahren.
Falls du was günstiges suchst, ich hab noch eine gebrauchte KSi950 Variostütze rumliegen. 
War zuerst im V.SX drinn, wollte aber eine mit Remote-Bedienung.


----------



## hülemüll (26. März 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Hey miteinander,
> kann mir jmd evtl. eine Detailaufnahme der Umwerfermontage schicken? Sprich die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr bzw. die Montage des Schaltzuges am Umwerfer - irgendwie war ich heut diesbezüglich etwas uninspiriert oder es fehlt irgendwo (mal wieder) eine Zughalterung  - vielen Dank schon mal!



Direkt unter dem Umwerfer ist ein kleines Loch für die Zugführung in der Schwinge... Und wenn du von unten auf die Schwinge schaust, erschliesst sich das Prinzip von selbst


----------



## Mishima (26. März 2013)

styriabeef schrieb:


> @Mishima:
> Ich fahre mit RockShox Reverb und wollte nicht mehr ohne fahren.
> Falls du was günstiges suchst, ich hab noch eine gebrauchte KSi950 Variostütze rumliegen.
> War zuerst im V.SX drinn, wollte aber eine mit Remote-Bedienung.



Danke sehr-aber ohne Remote würde Ich auch nicht.
Mittlerweise glaube Ich bald nicht mehr das Ich mein VSX noch zum laufen bekomme-Teile kommen nicht und nächste Woche Urlaub 

Ende der Woche-entweder oder-sonst kauf Ich mir ein komplett Neues,

Schnauze langsam voll (bis oben)

Gruss


----------



## Werbefant (26. März 2013)

@hülemüll: jetzt wo du es sagst  vielen Dank!
 @styriabeef: was würdest du denn für deine Sattelstütze noch wollen? 

Grüße an alle!


----------



## kube (26. März 2013)

@Mishima....welche Teile fehlen denn noch? Das ist natürlich blöd wenn das alles so lange dauert, hatte über Weihnachten auch Teile bestellt, habe leider über 4 Wochen gewartet und hinterher storniert und woanders bestellt....


----------



## Mishima (27. März 2013)

Wichtigstes Teil ist das Schaltauge, aber da mein Arbeitskollege auch das Schaltwerk nicht rüberbringt, ist es fast egal.

Kein Schaltauge, kein Schaltwerk möglich!
Ohne Schaltwerk, keine Einstellung möglich!
Keine Einstellung, kein Fahren möglich!



Und über Ostern ist mein Schrauber weg-fehlt nur noch das mein Keller brennt!!

Ich habe immer so ein Glück (selbst mit nagelneuen Sachen)


----------



## Tomak (27. März 2013)

Boah, deine Probleme lassen sich mit Nachbarschaftshilfe lösen 

Habe immer ein bis drei Schaltwerke im Keller.

Wo wohnst Du ??

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (27. März 2013)

Besten Dank - nette Geste.

Aber näher als ein Arbeitskollege geht kaum.
Er dachte ich bräuchte das gar nicht, bringt Er morgen früh mit.
Schaltauge kam just gerade (ist das ein breites Teil, kann mir nicht erklären, wie sich das Teil verbiegen konnte-noch nie gesehen so was), und morgen mittag direkt zum Schrauber.

Heute nichts mehr, Tag war finster genug , da bleib Ich wech von alledem.

Übrigens wohnhaft im Kreis GT, HSW.


Dieses Schaltauge -ist original verpackt mit allem (2009-2012)-kommt diesem Spruch über die "bist Du dick Mann" nahe.

Da Ihr so ein SA ja schon bestimmt in der hand gehalten habt-normal??


----------



## Remes (31. März 2013)

Hallo, ich bin Rémi aus Elsass / Frankreich
hir mein V.SX (vorne)
und einem Kolleg seines (hinten)

meines fahre ich seit Januar, ich sehr zufrieden mit dem rahmen (alle andere teile wahren schon auf einem andere rahmen montiert)


----------



## Kiwi_185 (31. März 2013)

Hi 
sehen mal richtig schick aus 

aber die bremsen an dem rad von deinem kolleg sind doch ein bisschen überdimensioniert oder ?


----------



## Hans (31. März 2013)

Hallo,

hab gerade Fat Albert/ Hans Dampf montiert. Beim HD hinten ist zur rechten Kettenstrebe nur ein Abstand von 2-3 Millimeter - verdammt knapp 

Lieber was schmäleres montieren ?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2013)

tres bien Rémi!


----------



## Remes (1. April 2013)

Merci Tabletop84

Kiwi_185: die bremsen sehen nur so aus, meine Formula The one sind stärker! im gleichen scheibe durchmesser  

seine Hope 6Ti sind schon stark, klar! aber weil sie 6 kolben haben sind sie sehr progressiv.
im vergleich sind die The One on/off

Hans: 2/3 milimeter reichen, wenn du stark und steiffen laufräder hast, die sich nich in jeder kurve verbiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (2. April 2013)

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von unseren bikes


----------



## Remes (3. April 2013)

Geffalen mir gut, aber diese typisch Deutsche flaschen + flaschenhalter passen nicht zu diesem bike. ...sehr altmodisch...


----------



## Beppe (3. April 2013)

Remes schrieb:


> Geffalen mir gut, aber diese typisch Deutsche flaschen + flaschenhalter passen nicht zu diesem bike. ...sehr altmodisch...



Ma je ne suis pas allemand, son'italiano vero ^^


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (4. April 2013)

hier mal mein v.sx... ziel war es, das Bike komplett Bikepark tauglich zu machen und trotzdem touren...

hab leider nur das Hanfyfoto...


----------



## Beppe (4. April 2013)

Sehr hÃ¼bsch. Nur die ganzen WÃ¤scheleinen gehen m.E. gar nicht.
Welchen DÃ¤mpfer mit was fÃ¼r einem Setup nutzt du, bietet er dir im Park ausreichend Reserven?
Mich wÃ¼rde mal ne Aufnahme vom Antrieb samt kefÃ¼ interessieren. 
Wie geschrieben, sieht topp aus.



â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> hier mal mein v.sx... ziel war es, das Bike komplett Bikepark tauglich zu machen und trotzdem touren...
> 
> hab leider nur das Hanfyfoto...


----------



## Kiwi_185 (4. April 2013)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> hier mal mein v.sx... ziel war es, das Bike komplett Bikepark tauglich zu machen und trotzdem touren...
> 
> hab leider nur das Hanfyfoto...



das v.sx gefÃ¤llt mir auch so richtig gut  vorallem die lackierung... besser als das langweilige schwarz von meinem 

aber jetzt wo du sagst das du deins bikepark tauglich aufgebaut hast fÃ¤llt mir auf das meins eigentlich auch nicht so bikepark abgeneigt ist 
bei mir ist alles bis auf 2-fach Ã¤nlich 

und zu dem dÃ¤mpfer bei dem mach ich mir auch irgendwie sorgen im bikepark 
mir kommt`s immer so vor alls wÃ¼rde der dÃ¤mpfer schon beim bisschen grÃ¶sseren sprung kaputt gehen oder zumindest keine reserven mehr haben 

was sind da so eure erfahrungen? gibts auch zwischen den "kleinen" luftdÃ¤mpfern unterschiede in den reserven 
also zum beispiel zwischen dem rp23/float/monarch(plus)/vip`r ect


----------



## Tomak (5. April 2013)

Sind Gestern Nacht aus Ligurien zurück gekommen......

Das Bike ist einfach saugut 




Hatte noch nie so viel Freude - bergauf sowie bergab. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2013)

Ist es mit der Luft-Revelation vorne nicht sautief?


----------



## Tomak (5. April 2013)

Die Winkel passen für mich perfekt, sautief ist anders. War selber erst etwas unsicher. 

Für meinen Einsatzzweck (Trails ohne Ende - auch gerne langsam und technisch ) absolut top. Genau das richtige Verhältnis aus Laufruhe und Wendigkeit.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist es mit der Luft-Revelation vorne nicht sautief?



Der Harald Philipp fährt auch so ne komische Kombi, sprich 140mm/180mm. Scheint zu funktionieren. 

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. April 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> das v.sx gefällt mir auch so richtig gut  vorallem die lackierung... besser als das langweilige schwarz von meinem



Unterschreib.... Farbe muss sein. Darum hab ich auch meinen ollen orangen ss Lenker drangelassen.

Aaaaalsoooooo wenn jemand noch nen schwarzen, neuen, noch nicht montierten, original verpackten Superstar Flatland, den ich für das VSX gekauft hatte, gebrauchen kann.... bitte melden.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (5. April 2013)

Hey, danke.freu mich das es euch gefÃ¤llt. Ja mit der Zugverlegung muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.
Das mit dem DÃ¤mpfer (vor allen dingen der monarch) wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren. 
Also der Fox rauscht schnell mal durch, das ist das einzige Manko. Falls der monarch progressiver sein sollte, wÃ¼rde ich ihn auch wechseln


----------



## bascopeach (5. April 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> was sind da so eure erfahrungen? gibts auch zwischen den "kleinen" luftdämpfern unterschiede in den reserven
> also zum beispiel zwischen dem rp23/float/monarch(plus)/vip`r ect



Was den Dämpfer angeht ist das bei mir auch definitiv das Hauptproblem, ich fahre den DT Swiss XM180, und der ist völlig überfordert!! Deshalb versuche ich jetzt demnächst ein Experiment, 
ich werde euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten wenns klappt.

Wie ich das sehe funktioniert der RP23 Kashima im SX am besten, 
über den VIP´r hab ich nur gutes gelesen, kenn aber niemand der den Dämpfer fährt...

Mein SX ist auch eher auf Freeride/Park ausgelegt, bei mir gabs jetzt erst lecker Teile und Upgrades vor allem in Richtung Park!!

-Zee Bremse (mit Loaded Floating Discs mit schwarzem Alu-Spider) 
-->(The One rausgeflogen)

-Zee Schaltwerk 10fach (11-36 Zähne) 
-->(SRAM X9 Short Cage rausgeflogen)

-Saint Trigger 10fach 2013 (iSpec)
--> (X9 Trigger rausgeflogen)

-SLX Trigger 2fach für Hammerschmidt (iSpec)
--> (2fach Trigger Sonderedition all black rausgeflogen)

-ODI Rogue Griffe all black (deutlich dicker und mehr Stoßabsorbierung)
--> (ODI Troy Lee All Black rausgeflogen, deutlich dünner)

KMC SL-10 in Gold (Titannitrit)

Vorbau, Bremse, iSpec Halterungen, Ahead-Schraube 
durch schwarze Titan-Schrauben ersetzt (sehr lecker!!)

Bilder folgen demnächst!


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Was den Dämpfer angeht ist das bei mir auch definitiv das Hauptproblem, ich fahre den DT Swiss XM180, und der ist völlig überfordert!! Deshalb versuche ich jetzt demnächst ein Experiment,
> ich werde euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten wenns klappt.



Hab einen ungefahrenen Monarch RT3 aus meinem Rahmensetneukauf bei Bikeunit. Ist das 2013er Modell. Interesse?


----------



## bascopeach (5. April 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab einen ungefahrenen Monarch RT3 aus meinem Rahmensetneukauf bei Bikeunit. Ist das 2013er Modell. Interesse?



Evtl. Ich brauche für meinen Test noch etwas Zeit... Ich würde falls
es nicht hinhaut auf dich zukommen...thx


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Evtl. Ich brauche für meinen Test noch etwas Zeit... Ich würde falls
> es nicht hinhaut auf dich zukommen...thx



Gern doch, meld Dich.

Das Angebot gilt auch für die anderen VSXler. Originalbuchsen sind noch drin, ist ungefahren demontiert. Rechnungskopie kann ich mitgeben.


----------



## Remes (5. April 2013)

das glaube ich auch. 160 oder 170mm Gabel passt am besten zu diesem rahmen.


----------



## bascopeach (5. April 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Gern doch, meld Dich.
> 
> Das Angebot gilt auch für die anderen VSXler. Originalbuchsen sind noch drin, ist ungefahren demontiert. Rechnungskopie kann ich mitgeben.



Was fährst du denn jetzt in dem Rahmen wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## JackZero (5. April 2013)

Servus,
hatte schon mal an den DHX Air von Fox gedacht (oder alternativ Monarch plus oder Vivid Air), aber die passen leider nicht in den Rahmen.
Denke die "herkömmlichen" Dämpfer rauschen alle durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (5. April 2013)

JackZero schrieb:


> Servus,
> hatte schon mal an den DHX Air von Fox gedacht (oder alternativ Monarch plus oder Vivid Air), aber die passen leider nicht in den Rahmen.
> Denke die "herkömmlichen" Dämpfer rauschen alle durch.



DHX und Vivid defintiv nicht, aber der Monarch Plus evtl umgekehrt,
ich hab da schon ein paar mal mit rumgemacht, und schau (wenn mein Geldbeutel bisschen die Luft anhält) dass ichs mal mitm Monarch Plus probiere...

Wenns klappt werd ich das sofort hier kundtun, is klar


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn jetzt in dem Rahmen wenn ich fragen darf?



Den RT3 aus meinem bisherigen Cube Fritzz.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> DHX und Vivid defintiv nicht, aber der Monarch Plus evtl umgekehrt,
> ich hab da schon ein paar mal mit rumgemacht, und schau (wenn mein Geldbeutel bisschen die Luft anhält) dass ichs mal mitm Monarch Plus probiere...
> 
> Wenns klappt werd ich das sofort hier kundtun, is klar



Ich glaub Piggiyback passt definitiv nicht aber probiers mal und poste dann hier. Kannst ihn ja wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (5. April 2013)

wieso gibt es eigentlich keine dämpfer mit externen piggyback ... es werden immer rahmen mehr die das problem haben (commencal meta; mondraker dune; foxy; v.sx; mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein


----------



## bascopeach (5. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Piggiyback passt definitiv nicht aber probiers mal und poste dann hier. Kannst ihn ja wieder zurückschicken.



Das habe ich jetzt schon von allen Seiten gehört  aber ich 
glaub es dann wahrscheinlich erst wenn ichs selber sehe 

Wird ne Millimeter-Geschichte aber die Hoffnung ist da, durch die 
HS ist bei mir ja schonmal ordentlich Platz...

FRAGE:

Wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind. Was für einen Monarch soll man denn am besten ins SX reinpacken?

Die Ratio ergibt glaube ich 2,89 das ist auf der MonarchPlus Tabelle von RS Tendenz Richtung Tune L mit ner High Volume Kammer... Aufm Markt finde
ich gerade aber nur Tune M (High Volume 200x57) Würde das auch gehen oder müsste ich den noch umshimmen? 

Und was für nen Hinterbau hat das SX? Progressiv, degressiv, linear??

Vielleicht weiß das einer von euch, wäre super!!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (5. April 2013)

OK, dann hörst du es jetzt von mir auch noch mal:
Ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter passt definitiv nicht in den Dämpfertunnel des V.SX.
Schaut mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorn, da ist dieses Thema schon mal heftig diskutiert worden.

Thema externer Ausgleichsbehälter.
So etwas gibt es. Guckst du hier:
http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/dhs.html
Sind aber teuer.

Man kann soetwas auch selber machen, ist aber riskant:
1. Ausgleichsbehälter sauber abtrennen.
2. In beide Teile ein Gewinde schneiden.
3. Beide Teile über Fittings mit einem Schlauch verbinden.

Das ist mal grob umrissen, wie man soetwas machen kann. Es gibt Firmen die soetwas professionell machen. Ist aber teuer.


Jetzt mal ehrlich, muß es denn wirklich ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter sein? Schießt man da nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen? Was erhofft ihr euch davon?
Vergesst nicht, das SX ist kein Downhillbike.

Normale Schraubenfederdämfer (Stahl und Titan) sind schon erfolgreich im SX verbaut worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werbefant (5. April 2013)

Zum Thema Dämpfer hatte ich auch einige Seiten zuvor gepostet - laut RockShox sind die 2013er Dämpfer nicht ohne weiteres mit den Jahrgängen davor Vergleichbar - somit ist die Tabelle auch hinfällig - da müsste bald eine neue raus kommen - ein 2013er Mid-Tune ist in etwa mit einem 2012er High-Tune vergleichbar (Aussage von Votec als ich vor paar Wochen wg dem Monarch gefragt habe)


----------



## Tomak (5. April 2013)

Sehe ich genau so.......

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr mit dem Vsx so anstellt. Ich hatte noch nie so einen leistungsfähigen Hinterbau, bezogen auf den ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck, Anschaffungspreis und Fahrkönnen.

Wäre die Anschaffung eines momentan sehr günstigenV.fr Frame nicht sinnvoller ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Werbefant (6. April 2013)

Mal blöd gefragt:
Kann es sein dass es für die 2013er 2fach SLX keinen passenden Rockring/Bashguard gibt? Bzw wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Beppe (6. April 2013)

Breaking News: ;-) 
der v.sx Nachfolger wird auf der kommenden EB vorgestellt


----------



## Beppe (6. April 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt:
> Kann es sein dass es für die 2013er 2fach SLX keinen passenden Rockring/Bashguard gibt? Bzw wie habt ihr das gelöst?


Warum das? Bei meiner Slx liegt der Raceface bash auch nicht formschlüssig am Spider an. Funzt dennoch. Oder ham die Shimanos noch etwas geändert?


----------



## Beppe (6. April 2013)

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/zoom...38364338&viewportWidth=320&viewportHeight=416


----------



## bascopeach (6. April 2013)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> OK, dann hörst du es jetzt von mir auch noch mal



Ok 



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, muß es denn wirklich ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter sein? Schießt man da nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen?



Ich sag es mal anders herum, wie viele SX´ler würden (falls ein PB passen würde) (k)einen fahren?

Und ganz enhrlich ein Monarch Plus ist für mich kein DH-Dämpfer, ich hab den noch nie an nem Downhiller gesehen, wohl aber schon häufig an abfahrtsorientierten Enduros (Last 180, das ICB-"Trail"Bike, diverse Nicolais, das Fanes usw...)

Bist du mit deinem Sashimi-Dämpfer zufrieden? Wenn ja, dann wunderbar für dich, meine Krücke ist einfach nur daneben, ist auch der am wenigsten brauchbare Dämpfer in dem SX, aber wenn ein Upgrade her muss, dann doch ein Test mit dem Plus...


----------



## Erroll (6. April 2013)

Der Float arbeitete in meinem V.SX sehr zufriedenstellend. Ich hatte nicht des Bedürfnis da etwas dran zu ändern. Selbst die Druckstufe reichte mir völlig aus. Die ist beim Float im richtigen Tune auch nochmal etwas ausgeprägter als am DHX Air. Zu anderen Dämpfern kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen. Der Monarch im V.SX eines Kollegen kommt mir aber schon deutlich straffer/holziger vor. Bin ich aber auch nur kurz mal Probe gefahren. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, kommt auf die eigenen Vorlieben an. Auch mit dem RP23 konnte man das Rad sehr gut aus der Kurve drücken.


----------



## Werbefant (6. April 2013)

@ Beppe das würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, leider geht dein Link nicht..


----------



## Mishima (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das VSX endlich am laufen ist (bis auf das kleinste Ritzel, will nicht unter Last sauber laufen) und erste 50 km Touren gefahren sind, erstes Vor-Urteil.

Trotz 15 kg wendig und geht super vorwärts.
Habe heute mal eben eine FORCA reingesetzt, ist aber zu hoch.
Allerdings würde eine andere schwarze/dickere wesentlich besser aussehen und man würde die entscheidenden 2 cm tiefer kommen.
Werde Ich wohl nicht Drumherum kommen.

Hammerschmidt im Gelände ist zwar vollkommen anders (vorher noch nie gefahren), aber ohne Umwerfer vorne fahren ist schon top. Nur so schnell 

Würde gerne mal eine DUROLUX 140-180 reinsetzten, da 160 min. sind und meine Talas drehe Ich gar nicht runter (im Teuto geht es bisher noch so).
Oder eine 170 mm Lyric .

Fahre am VSX zum ersten Mal Hans Dampf 2,35- bisher ein super Reifen.
passen sehr gut im Rahmen-bisher keinen Rahmenkontakt, und die Mavic sind ja nicht soooo steif.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Mavic halten.

Der DT Dämpfer ist für das Rad allerdings im Gelände grenzwertig, da ist ein Monarch/RP 23 wohl passender.

Ich persönlich finde es absolut wichtig einen Flaschenhalter zu haben, besser als beim VSX geht gar nicht (sogar große passen) und man bekommt noch einen Akku dahinter 
Für lange Fahrten Im Halter Iso, und bei Nöten Trinkbehälter.

Anbei 3-4 Fotos

 Laufkollege ist gestern kurz mit dem VSX durch seine Firma gefahren und fand die HS so abgefahren-willste verkaufen, los mach mal!!

Erst mal einen Monat fahren und testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (6. April 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> @ Beppe das würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, leider geht dein Link nicht..


----------



## Beppe (6. April 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Anbei 3-4 Fotos



Hübsches Schutzblech, aber hast Du für die Montage den Rahmen angebohrt?


----------



## Werbefant (6. April 2013)

Hey Beppe vielen Dank! Aber du hast noch die 2012er SLX bei der 2013er geht das leider nicht.. Hätte wohl lieber eine 3-fach Kurbel nehmen sollen


----------



## Mishima (6. April 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hübsches Schutzblech, aber hast Du für die Montage den Rahmen angebohrt?



Ne-die Schraube geht auf eine "H Klemme", ist nur aufgesteckt.
kann man leicht verstellen und funktioniert bisher sehr gut (bei extrem Schlamm wird das auch aufgeben, denke Ich).
Abgesägt/Angepasstes 3 Schutzblech mit altem Rücklichthalter.

Habe mich eben mal durch den Vario Dschungel gekämpft, und am besten wäre eine (wie bei der FORCA) mit fixem Zug, ansonsten hat man ja wie vorher schon genannt-Wäscheleine  

Schön wäre auch die Command Post mit dem integriertem Hebel am Griff-allerdings-Le Preis 

Aussehen würde ja die XLC mit dem fixen Zug unten am besten, allerdings soll die ja technisch nicht so dolle sein.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre neue Bohrung an der Forca, das die Stütze 2 cm tiefer bleibt-mal sehen (kostet nichts )
Viel Verstell Bereich benötige Ich ja nicht.

Und dringend - Pedalen in zu akzeptierender Farbe rolleyes:


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. April 2013)

ich hab es heut mal so richtig ran genommen  hat aber alles erstaunlich gut gemeistert


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. April 2013)

Ui in Wildbad. Wie sind die Streckenbedingungen?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. April 2013)

sogar ganz gut  hin und wieder bisschen matisch aber besser als ich gedacht hab


----------



## bascopeach (7. April 2013)

Was für nen Tune habt ihr denn am Fox Dämpfer in dem Rahmen??

Bin hin und her gerissen welchen Dämpfer ich nehmen soll...

Hab mal nochmal ne Simulations-Anfrage an Votec bezüglich des Monarch Plus geschickt, die hatten mir das schonmal mit dem Vivid Air gemacht (irrtümlich, ich weiß selber dass der nicht passt )

Mal schauen ob da ne Antwort kommt...


----------



## akami (8. April 2013)

Moin!
Ui, die alten Themen werden ja immer noch heiß diskutiert. Ich werf mich auch noch mal ein...

1. Dämpferschutz
Hier halte ich persönlich immer noch ein Neoprenkondom für am Wirksamsten. Schaltung/Kurbel wird man eh nicht abdecken können.

2. Dämpfer/Dämpfer mit AGB
Ich habe jeden Dämpfer sowie den Rahmen gedreht, gewendet und vermessen bis zum geht nicht mehr aber es passt kein Dämpfer mit AGB oder externem AGB rein. Der Grund dafür ist, dass nicht nur der AGB an den Dämpfertunnel stoßen würde sondern auch die Federn zu groß für den Tunnel sind. Das einzige was funktioniert und eine Wahnsinnsperformance lieferte war:

- Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer von 2009
- Titanfeder - optional aber für Optik und Gewicht ein dicker Pluspunkt
- Real World Cycling Nadellager - dadurch spricht der Dämpfer quasi ohne Losbrechmoment an

Und wer sich dann richtig die kannte geben möchte, der schickt das ding zu Pepe und lässt einen Dämpferservice inklusive PTFE beschichtung machen. Dann habt ihr einen Wahnsinnsdämpfer, der gerade einmal 186g schwerer ist als der RP23

Wer sich die Mühe nicht machen will oder unbedingt Luft fahren möchte, dem würde ich auch einen richtigen Endurodämpfer mit Nadellagern empfehlen. Da kommt aus meiner Sicht nur der BOS Vip'R in Frage.
 @bascopeach: Verbaut wird der Foxdämpfer mit Tune: M und Velocity: L
____________________________________________________________________

Hier noch Bilder von meinem V.SX-Dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (8. April 2013)

Welcome Back!! 



akami schrieb:


> Wer sich die Mühe nicht machen will oder unbedingt Luft fahren möchte, dem würde ich auch einen richtigen Endurodämpfer mit Nadellagern empfehlen. Da kommt aus meiner Sicht nur der BOS Vip'R in Frage.
> @bascopeach:
> Verbaut wird der Foxdämpfer mit Tune: M und Velocity: L



Jetzt machst du mich wieder ganz wuschig!!  Ich kann mir den BOS nicht leisten, wer kennt nen Händler der mir den Vip´R für 300-400 Flocken besorgen kann 

Und hat wer einen gebraucht? Wobei mir das auch nix taugt, die werden ja auf den Rahmen Custom getunt...

Wie auch immer in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen fliegt der DT Swiss raus, und was anderes mit Luft kommt rein...!


----------



## akami (8. April 2013)

Augen offen halten. Im Bikemarkt gabs letztens einen in neu+ovp fÃ¼r â¬395,-. Das Tuning kann man im nachhinein wieder verÃ¤ndern


----------



## bascopeach (8. April 2013)

akami schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt gabs letztens einen in neu+ovp für 395,-



Whaaaaaat!!!! :O


----------



## akami (8. April 2013)

Nagut, ist auch schon neun Monate her und es war das Modell ohne Nadellager aber immerhin, hier der Beweis.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2013)

Die Optionen wären mir finanziell zu aufwendig. Da würde ich mir lieber einen anderen Rahmen  kaufen (ICB, Mega) und einen Vibid Air reinhauen.


----------



## akami (8. April 2013)

Nicolai Helius AM und die Welt lÃ¤uft wieder rund, so habe ich es gemacht und mir einen fetten Manitou Revox Pro mit Titanfeder und Huberbushings gegÃ¶nnt.

So kostspielig ist das Coil-Projekt im SX nicht:

1. Fox Vanilla R = ca. â¬50.00,- bis â¬100.00,-
2. Titanfeder = eine hat mich â¬95.00,- die andere â¬35.00,- gekostet
3. Buchsen = Empfehlung: HuberBushings â¬30.00,- oder besser Nadellager â¬100.00,-
4. DÃ¤mpferservice = Empfehlung: inklusiver neuer Dichtungen, PTFE-Beschichtung, ÃL, Wartung und Feinanbstimmung/Tuning â¬160.00,-

Somit kostet dich der DÃ¤mpfer je nach Ausstattung/Service zwischen â¬85.00,- und â¬355.00,- Was fÃ¼r einen DÃ¤mpfer meiner Meinung nach billig bis normal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2013)

Ja muss mich mal gucken wenn ich mit dem Rad im Bikepark oder den Alpen war. Hier ist die Plattform perfekt wenn man länger Teeranfahrten hat. 

Nonplusultra bei Gewicht/Leistung wäre ien kurzer CCDB oder der neue MZ mit Titanfeder aber leider sind die halt in Kombination mit Titanfedern arschteuer. Der CCDB hat auch den Vorteil das man vor Anstiegen die Druckstufen schön weit reindrehen kann.

Die Kohle für den Vanilla sieht man halt beim Wiederverkauf nicht unbedingt wieder.


----------



## Mishima (10. April 2013)

Wieder Hallo,

Hat von Euch schon jemand mal test halber einen LRS mit* 142 mm HR*einzusetzten-geht das oder drückt man damit den Rahmen auseinander.
Habe nen VELTEC V2 in Gold und würde gerne die Mavic Cross......  rausnehmen.

Verstehe jetzt auch warum viele eine LEV fahren-gefixte Remote 

Der FR Rahmen geht jetzt für 599 weg, habe Ich eben beim Stöbern gesehen


----------



## vx2200 (10. April 2013)

Könnte eng werden. Bei mir geht schon der 135MM sehr streng!

Zum Thema Remote.
Hat schon jemand probiert ob eine Reverb Stealth am v.sx verbaubar wäre?
Sprich, ob die Remoteleitung am Dämpfer vorbei passt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2013)

Ich hab mir bisher nur Gedanken darüber gemacht aber gundsätzlich müsste es gehen. Um den Dämpfer herum ist genug Platz sofern die Leitung nicht dicker als 5-10mm ist.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. April 2013)

hier im thread wurde mal geschrieben das es anscheinend nicht geht

wenn es gehen würde wären all meine probleme gelöst


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2013)

Naja unten zum Dämpfertunnel ist das Sitzrohr ja offen und ich glaub der Dämpfer kommt in keinem Betriebszustand weniger als 5mm an die Kanten ran. Kanns jetzt grade nicht nachmessen. Die Frage ist halt wie elegant sich die Leitung von da aus dann zum Lenker legen lässt ohne das sie am Dämpfer rumschrabbelt.


----------



## __x_cut__ (10. April 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon jemand mal test halber einen LRS mit* 142 mm HR*einzusetzten



ich hab zumindest mal versucht die 142er X12 Achse von Syntace einzuschrauben, da scheiterts aber schon am Gewinde...


----------



## Mishima (10. April 2013)

Also Ich werde die Tage die reine Felge mal einsetzten, da hier im Markt jemand denselben Satz hat, und beim messen eben ,Messschieber parallel gehalten und ich sehe 135 mm.

Denkfehler oder sitzen an den Streben noch innen 2 mm Scheiben am Rahmen, so das sich da ganze summiert 

Wenn alle Stricke reißen- könnte man die Achse tauschen?
Natürlich streikt die Veltec Seite  wenn man sie braucht.

Erst mal im vorhandenen Zustand testen, dann wüten.

Eben mal ein Joplin 4 eingesetzt - ist schon was anderes als eine Forca.
Sehr passgenau, allerdings ohne Remote.
Schick!


----------



## bascopeach (13. April 2013)

So jetzt mal meine Mühle mit den neuesten Updates. Gestern ist endlich der DT Swiss rausgeflogen und dafür der RP23 Float Kashima AL BV Factory rein. Zusammen mit den Huber Bushings und den hochfesten Schrauben von Akami! Vielen Dank dafür! 

War jetzt noch nicht hart shredden, aber soviel kann ich sagen, ich sitze nicht mehr auf demselben Rad!! :O 

Mehr Bilder auf meinem Account...


----------



## Beppe (13. April 2013)

Das funktionierendste Bike, dass ich je hatte, der beste Hinterbau den ich bisher gefahren bin, der grösste Spassfaktor egal unter welchen Bedingungen und in welchem Gelände. Das Rad ist einfach klasse und insb. der Hinterbau ein ordentlicher Gewinn zum ausgemusterten Fritzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. April 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das funktionierendste Bike, dass ich je hatte, der beste Hinterbau den ich bisher gefahren bin, der grösste Spassfaktor egal unter welchen Bedingungen und in welchem Gelände. Das Rad ist einfach klasse und insb. der Hinterbau ein ordentlicher Gewinn zum ausgemusterten Fritzz.



da stimme ich dir zu  nur drops auch grösserer höhe mag er nicht so (ca 2m)  aber kann man ihm ja fast nicht verübeln


----------



## migges (14. April 2013)

Guten Morgen alle Votec Fahrer
Hab mir im Feb.den Monarch RT3 Gekauft mit Tune M/L,war Leider viel zu Hart und unsensiebel,das war Nix
Ich hab dann mit User Simion (hier aus dem Forum)das Problem Besprochen,und hab ihm dann den Dämpfer zum Tunen Geschickt.
Jrtzt ist das ein Richtig guter Dämpfer für`s Votec.
Spricht super sahnig an,nutzt den Federweg gut aus ohne durchrauschen,so wie ich es mag.


----------



## bascopeach (14. April 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle Votec Fahrer
> Hab mir im Feb.den Monarch RT3 Gekauft mit Tune M/L,war Leider viel zu Hart und unsensiebel,das war Nix
> Ich hab dann mit User Simion (hier aus dem Forum)das Problem Besprochen,und hab ihm dann den Dämpfer zum Tunen Geschickt.
> Jrtzt ist das ein Richtig guter Dämpfer für`s Votec.
> Spricht super sahnig an,nutzt den Federweg gut aus ohne durchrauschen,so wie ich es mag.



Wisst ihr zufällig was für eine Kinematik der V.SX Rahmen hat?
Progressiv oder degressiv? Was für ein Tune braucht dann im Gegenzug der Dämpfer?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. April 2013)

Ich vermute mal das bei einem leichteren Fahrer der L-Tune ok ist man aber mit verkleinern der Luftkammer oder einem normalen Monarch ein optimaleres ERgebnis kriegt. Die Druckstufe passt schon es ist eher die Endprogression dei fehlt.


----------



## migges (14. April 2013)

Schau mal hab ich hier aus dem Forum Kopiert,glaub von Thomas?vielleicht Hilft dir das.
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/Kinematik_Enduro.jpg?0


----------



## JackZero (15. April 2013)

So, heute haben endlich Wetter und Zeit harmoniert, erste richtige Tour gefahren und: SCH...

Auf halber Strecke ist mir das Schaltauge !abgerissen!
Bin nirgendwo hängen geblieben (zumindest nix gemerkt), es hat einfach die Gewinde heraus gerissen, ist also nichts verbogen oder so.
Könnte das Material einfach zu weich sein ?
Meine zweite Theorie vielleicht war die Kette zu kurz, so dass beim Einfedern zuviel Zug entstanden ist, aber hätte es da nicht eher die C.Guide zerbröselt ?

Naja, hatte zum Glück Kettennieter und Kabelbinder dabei, hab dann Schaltwerk mit den Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe fest gezurrt und mir nen Singelspeeder gebaut.
Somit war die Tour doch noch ganz schön.(siehe Bilder)


----------



## migges (16. April 2013)

Ja das kenn ich auch,wenn du dir jetzt ein ersatzschaltauge besorgst und es immer Dabei hast wirst du es nie mehr brauchen
Ist wie ein Gesetz


----------



## migges (16. April 2013)

Mal was anders bin Irgendwie unentschlossen,was meint ihr?
Wisse oder Schwarze Sattelstütze/Weisser oder Schwarzer Sattel?
Mal zwei bilder zum vergleich.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. April 2013)

ganz schwarz oder weisse stütze mit schwarzen sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (16. April 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> ganz schwarz oder weisse stütze mit schwarzen sattel



Halloooo bin eh schon sehr unentschlossen,jetzt noch Weisse Stütze mit Schwarzen Sattel,ist aber auch noch ne Option,mal Testen.
Oder jede woche Tauschen


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. April 2013)

genau jede woche tauschen klingt doch auch nach einer akzeptablen lösung  
je nach gebrauch ... auf knackigen trailabfahrten macht sich die komplett schwarze lösung bestimmt am besten ... auf mehr tages touren find ich die schwarz/weisse lösung am besten


----------



## migges (16. April 2013)

Ja danke mal schaun was noch kommt.
Hast übrigens ein Paar schöne Videos,auf dem eine ist ein Gold/gelbes Bike zu sehen,ist das der Goldene Reiter den es in Stromberg mal so Bös zerlegt hat?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. April 2013)

danke ... meinst du das aus todtnau?


----------



## migges (16. April 2013)

Ja das gelbe Bike.Hat sich Letztes Jahr einer mit so einem Teil in Stromberg Gelegt und war 2-3 min Bewustlos sah bös aus.(Wünscht mann nimandem)
Wenn du magst Schau mal hier das war Mike vom Votec Store Frankfurt Meiner einer und ein Kumpel in Stromberg.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TAyyb34TiyI


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. April 2013)

ne der Fahrer bin ich  und des Bike ist ein Leihbike von Todtnau 
aber zerlegt hats das Rad bzw. die Gabel danach trotzdem 

ne das wünscht man wirklich keinem ... ich hatte zum glück noch keine schlimmeren stürtze

wenn ihr lust habt: am 27.4 ist in unserem lokalen Bikepark ein kleines opening 
mit grillen, einen Bierstand und Shuttle-Service von 13-17 Uhr ect. 

Hier mal ein Video: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/277746/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (17. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt man muss bei dem 2012er-Rahmen die Schrauben doch nicht mehr tauschen?
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man so eine Leitungsbefestigung herkriegt für die Flaschenhalterschrauben:



Kannst du mir sagen (wenn du auch so verlegt hast) wie sich das bei 
komprimiertem Hinterbau auswirkt? 

Hab mir jetzt auch das Syntace Ding gekauft und nochn paar Magura-Klebe-Halterungen für die Wippe... Hoffe das taugt dann...


----------



## migges (17. April 2013)

Ich hab mein züge auch mal umverlegtsieht bei mir jetzt so aus.








Bremsleitung könnte 10cm Länger sein,und der Dämpfer war Ausgebaut so
konnte ich gut Messen ob der Bogen unter Tretlager Langt.
Die ersten 80Km bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## __x_cut__ (17. April 2013)

was sind das für leitungshalterungen? meiner meinung nach der ort, wo züge und leitungen hin gehören, unters unterrohr...doof nur, dass die originalen halterungen am oberrohr dann so verloren aussehen :-(


----------



## migges (17. April 2013)

Leitungshalterungen sind von Jagwire-Selbstklebend halten bis jetzt Super.
Ja die original halterungen sehn jetzt schon Blöd aus,aber mit nem Drehmel hab ich mich net Getraut


----------



## kube (18. April 2013)

Habe auch die Jagwire dran, die halten wie Bombe.....


----------



## Tomak (21. April 2013)

Bin heute ordentlich abgeflogen.......

Seitwärtssalto mit Rad, nach ner halben Drehung noch in der Luft das Bike in den Wald geschmissen.... gelandet.... Bike ebenfalls. 
Material und Fahrer wohlauf.

Nach wie vor volle Begeisterung  Selbst das abfliegen macht mit dem Hobel Spaß, weil nichts verreckt ist.

Wie fest klemmt ihr eure Variostützen ? Meine Kind Shock rutscht immer ein bisschen. Traue mich nicht mehr Druck auf den Spanner zu geben.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2013)

Falls es jemand brauchen kann: Ein vollständiger Lagersatz zum V.SX.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156783-votec-v-sx-votec-v-sx-lagersatz

Gruß, Felix


----------



## styriabeef (22. April 2013)

@bascopeach: gar nicht - weils ja entlang von starren Bauteilen verlegt ist. Die Wippe bewegt sich natürlich und damit ändern sich die Radien der Kabel/Bowden ein bisschen mehr oder weniger aber es gibt keine Längenänderung.


----------



## Schnitte (22. April 2013)

kann mir V.SX Fahrer eventuell verraten welche Einbaubreite die Hammerschmidt fürs V.SX hat? 68, 73 oder doch 83?


----------



## Mishima (22. April 2013)

Ich habe dieses WE testweise mit 2 Kabelbindern und etwas Schrumpfschlauch versucht, die linke Bremsleitung etwas zu fixieren, da die immer an die Hose/Wade kam.
Funktioniert hat es, muss nur noch etwas besser aussehen.
Eine um das Sattelrohr (vorher Folie dran), so das der hoch/runter kann und den zweiten um den Zug und an den ersten (Bild habe Ich gerade nicht)-so justiert es sich passend.

Die Lösung unter dem Rohr ist natürlich .
Versuche das aber zu vermeiden-erst mal so.
Die übrig gebliebenen Halterungen wären doch perfekt für links Lock Out/Plattform rechts  Variostütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (22. April 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> kann mir V.SX Fahrer eventuell verraten welche Einbaubreite die Hammerschmidt fürs V.SX hat? 68, 73 oder doch 83?



Bin gleich im Radkeller, werde mal in die Papiere der HS sehen ob dort was steht.


Nachtrag: Leider nichts in den Papieren oder der Rechnung


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (22. April 2013)

Also Lagerbreite ist 73mm.. bin mir ziemlich sicher, weil ich auf xt kurbel umgebaut habe vor 3 wochen


----------



## Schnitte (22. April 2013)

ok, super
danke fütr den HInweis

ist hier vielleicht jmd. auf der Suche nach einer Hammerschmidt? Ich verkaufe zur Zeit eine


----------



## Tomak (23. April 2013)

Heute im "Felsengarten":



Das Bike ist auf dem Trail eifach der Hammer. Von Flow bis Trail einfach eine Macht.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## migges (23. April 2013)

Auch schönes Votec.ABER 3 Dinge würde ich Ändern.Die Bremsleitung Vorne,sollte hinter der Gabel Verlaufen.Vorbau würde ich max 70er Fahren,und der Remouthebel vo der Stütze??gehört der nicht nach Vorne?Aber Trotzdem ein Schöner Aufbau,und schönes MTB.Was ich bis jetzt für Votec`s hier Gesehen habe Gefallen mir ALLE.
Viel Spass mit euren Votec`s


----------



## Tomak (23. April 2013)

Danke.....

Der Vorbau ist 70mm - ich schaffe es immer wieder, dass er auf den Bildern aussieht wie 120 mm 

Die Stütze ist absichtlich falsch rum, da ich den Sattel leicht geneigt brauche und die Supranatural bei richtig rum bei Waagerecht "aufhört".

Das mit dem Bremszug werde ich mir anschauen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## migges (23. April 2013)

Ah OK.war auch nur mein eigener Geschmack(nicht Negativ)
Der Vorbau sah wirklich Länger aus auf dem Bild.
Trotzdem schönes Bike,wirst viel Spass damit haben.

Grüße Migges


----------



## Werbefant (24. April 2013)

Wenn Ihr nicht mehr wisst, was ihr tunen sollt: 
http://www.bruegelmann.de/votec-wing-steuerrohrplakette-brushedpolished-grey-352502.html


----------



## __x_cut__ (24. April 2013)

also schön isse ja ;-) aber 20eur? denen gehts doch zu gut...warum is sowas nicht original dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2013)

Hab mal 3 bestellt...




































Den Lagersatz kriegt man auf dem freien Markt auch deutlich günstiger falls man die Bolzen nicht braucht.

Mein Hauptlager wird immer lockerer. Muss die Tage mal nachsehen aber ich glaub fast das ich es nicht fester bekomme da ich es beim Einstellen schon sehr festziehen musste um es spielfrei zu bekommen. Vielleicht hab ich es dabei auch übertrieben. 

Anonsten ist die Kiste ganz geil. Heute zum ersten mal richtig verblockte Trails und der Hinterbau geht echt gut. Nut in steilen Passagen meine ich irgendiwe das hohe Tretlager zu spüren.


----------



## migges (25. April 2013)

@Tabletop84
Hast du mit der kleinen Madenschraube Gekonntert?Madenschraube ist im inneren vom Bolzen Hauptschwingenlager.Hab meine richtig Fest gedreht  und da Löst sich nichts.


----------



## migges (25. April 2013)

Hier nochmal die Grafik,ist hier aus dem Forum.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/9/9/6/4/_/large/EinstellenHauptlager.jpg


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2013)

Ja klar. Ich glaub das ich auch etwas Schraubensicherung hin gemacht habe. Muss aber nochmal gucken.


----------



## kube (25. April 2013)

mein Hauptlager sitzt ganz fest, nur das Lager spielfrei angezogen (bei mir ganz leicht nur) mit Madenschraube gekontert und auf die andere Schraube etwas mittelfestes Loctite


----------



## snooze (25. April 2013)

Hat jetzt eigentlich wer die Reverb Stealth verbaut?
Hab mir das heute mal angeschaut müsste eig. funzen. Ist zwar nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen Monarch und Rahmen, aber wird sich schon freischeuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2013)

Das sieht doch mal nach einer interessanten Lösung für alle aus, die wenig Platz für
den Dämpfer haben... 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/fea...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## Mishima (3. Mai 2013)

Gestern Nacht erste richtige Nachttour mit dem Votec durch den Teuto.

Die Led von der Frontlampe sind einfach nicht hell genug mit einer Betty R zusammen-brauch mehr Kelvin.
Alles blieb an seinem Platz, auch nach der ruppigsten Abfahrt.

Dummerweise hatte Ich vorher den DT etwas aufgepumpt und die Reifen mit ein wenig mehr Druck gefahren.
Der Hans Dampf Kombi mochte das im Gelände gar nicht.

Ansonsten schon eine Rausche 
Nachts ist eine HS einfach perfekt fürs Gelände (allerdings eine heftige Geräuschkulisse im Freilauf).

Werde mir noch vom Bekannten seine Betty fürs WE leihen-2 X 40 Watt sind bestimmt passend 


Eigentlich sollten jetzt hier 2 Fotos sein!? (wie geht das noch mal mit dem Bild hier hinein stellen?)



PS: Frage-kann man eigentlich einen 36 Kranz hinten fahren bei einer HS mit langem Schaltwerk hinten?


----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> PS: Frage-kann man eigentlich einen 36 Kranz hinten fahren bei einer HS mit langem Schaltwerk hinten?




Fahre die HS mit 11-36 mit einem Zee-Short Cage, du kannst auch das X9/0 mit Short Cage fahren, nur nicht das DH, ansonsten gehen alle Schaltwerke...


----------



## Mishima (3. Mai 2013)

Danke-bascopeach!!

ich denke das es auch besser ist, sowieso einen kurzen käfig zu fahren.
Ich habe, und es war original so, einen langen Käfig und im Gelände knallt schon mal die Kette ans Rohr-das sollte dann auch vorbei sein.

Gaube auch das deswegen mein größter Gang (kleinstes Ritzel) nicht unter Kraft richtig laufen will, springt noch über.
Kette ist evtl. noch 1-2 Glieder zu lang.

Fährst Du einen Kettenspanner?

JA!! man brauch nur auf deine Bilder sehen!!!
Schöne Farbe-schwarz, dunkel oder matt.
Sehr stimmig das Rad!!


----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre die HS mit zusätzlichem C.Guide V2... hat sich bei mir bewährt,
weiß allerdings nicht ob der mit dem Zee überhaupt noch notwendig wäre... 8hatte ich noch vom X9 Long Cage dran, da wars echt wichtig. War ein sch.. Schaltwerk! 

Ich schalte im DH nicht mal Shadow+ um, funktioniert auch so bestens... 
Werd das aber mal demnächst testen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

So jetzt mit 180mm vorne und bis auf die Sattelstütze bleibts jetzt erst mal so. fährt sich geil!


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> So jetzt mit 180mm vorne und bis auf die Sattelstütze bleibts jetzt erst mal so. fährt sich geil!



die 180mm wirken so monströs 





meins ist auch endlich wieder komplett  
bereit für Ligurien


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Findest du? Ich musste erstmal messen aber beim Fahren merkt man es schon deutlich. Aber ich kann ja stufenlos verstellen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (7. Mai 2013)

ja also ich finde das könnten auch 190mm sein  ...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. Mai 2013)

Hey Tabletop, was macht das Vorhaben mit den exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen? Verworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, hab einsehen müssen dass da einfach zu wenig Platz ist. Vielleicht würden 1-2mm gehen aber dafür ist mir der Aufwand zu groß.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (7. Mai 2013)

Gute Entscheidung. Brav.

Erfüllt das Rad deine Ansprüche? Oder hättest du lieber das V.FR genommen?


----------



## elchman30 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach nem Hinterrad für mein Votec V.SX Bike. Brauche ein Dt Swiss ex 1750 12/135mm in weiß, mein bisheriges ist arg verschlissen nach den letzten Besuchen im Bikepark. Wer kann helfen, oder kennt ne gute Einkaufsmöglichkeit?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, einfach geiles Bike, habe noch ein Modell aus 2011 (Custume), macht alles mit, auvch die obligatorischen Stürze im Park!!!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Brav.
> 
> Erfüllt das Rad deine Ansprüche? Oder hättest du lieber das V.FR genommen?



Nee das passt schon für den Park hab ich ja noch einen Dhler. Geht vor allem gut zu Touren das V.SX.


----------



## bascopeach (8. Mai 2013)

sieht mega aus, was kannst du bisher zur Durolux sagen?

 ich finde die sehr interessant!

 fährt jemand von euch ein AngleSet von Works-Components
 und  kann mir verraten was ich da   für das Sx kaufen muss?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke! Bin zufrieden auch wenn die Zugstufe am Anfang zu schnell war aber das lässt sich mit dickerem Öl lösen. Auf Ölschmierung umbauen ist auch empfehlenswert aber die geht auch ohne out of the box richtig gut und erst zu dem Preis.


----------



## migges (8. Mai 2013)

Schöne Votecs hier
Aber 180mm im VSX find ich Persönlich Überdiemensioniert,aber wenn du damit klar kommst,warum nicht.Und warum hast du nicht das VFR genommen?sind doch auch im Angebot bei Brügelmann.Aber wie gesagt wenn du damit klar kommst,wünsch euch auf alle fälle viel Spass mit den Bikes


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2013)

@TableTop: Sieht gut aus mit der Duro.....

Würde ich gerne mal so fahren. Möchte mir für gröbere Einsätze eine fettere Forke auf Halde legen - einfach so zum umstecken !

Grüße 
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habs nur gemacht weil es halt unproblematisch ist die Gabel zu traveln bzw. kann ich mit dem TA auf Knopfdruck stufenlos auch runter bis 130mm fahren.

Und im Bikepark kommen die 20mm sicher ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (8. Mai 2013)

Kann mir dass sehr gut vorstellen mit 180 mm.
Fahre eine 170 mm Lyrik, das Fahrverhalten damit ist sehr gut und eine Absenkung habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht vermisst.
Mal sehen wie es in ein paar Wochen ist wenn der Schnee endlich aus den Bergen ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man vor allem die Lenkwinkeländerung so krass spürt. Kommt mir auch entgegen weil die Gabel an Steilstücken zum Wegtauchen neigt.

btw. hier das neue vsx:





Dass man wider keinen Dämpfer mit Piggyback montieren kann ist für mich aber ein K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## Tomak (9. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus......wann kommt der Hobel in den Handel ?

Das mit dem Dämpfer ist natürlich schade 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2013)

Ist wohl ein 2014-Modell also schätzungsweise Ende dieses Jahr bzw. nach der Eurobike. 

Allerdings bleibt unterm Strich nur minimal andere Geo und ein bisschen Hydroforming im vergleich zum Aktuellen. Da würd ich eher auf ein ICB oder Mega wechseln.


----------



## Beppe (10. Mai 2013)

http://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/67.../f/o1/j7/o1j7u5mrdd2o/large_Votec-2014-12.jpg

Die Beule am Unterrohr sieht aber wenig vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## bascopeach (10. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man vor allem die Lenkwinkeländerung so krass spürt. Kommt mir auch entgegen weil die Gabel an Steilstücken zum Wegtauchen neigt.
> 
> btw. hier das neue vsx:
> 
> ...



+ Stealth Möglichkeit
+ neue Leitungsführung
+ PostMount Bremsaufnahme
+ X12 Steckachse
+ Anscheinend neue Lager

- kein Piggyback
- Tapered Steuerrohr = kein Angleset
- Überstand immer noch zu hoch

_______________________________

Die Minuspunkte überwiegen für mich: neues V.SX insgesamt keinen Kauf wert... finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (10. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man vor allem die Lenkwinkeländerung so krass spürt.



 fand ich nach dem Einbau com CC Angleset mit 1° auch, der Unterschied ist enorm! Bei mir kommt evtl noch demnächst ein Works-Components mit 1,5° 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Dass man wider keinen Dämpfer mit Piggyback montieren kann ist für mich aber ein K.O.-Kriterium.



 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Mishima (10. Mai 2013)

Also die Leitungsfixierung ist aber ein I Tüpfelchen, die Öffnung für die Stealth sollte allerdings mit etwas zugemacht werden, ansonsten wird Wasser und Dreck regelrecht eingeführt.
Ob in den Rahmen ein PD muss? Von Fox gibt es doch Modelle mit Ausgleichsbehälter an der "Leine"-ist das nichts für solche Fälle?

Ansonsten finde Ich es passend, das fast das original rüberkommt.
Ich mag das Design - klassisch .


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2013)

Ob einer rein muss ist die Frage aber der Vorteil eines Rahmens in den man "ausgewachsene" Dämpfer á la CCDB oder Vivid Air einbauen kann ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Die Stealth-Möglichkeit war ja eigentlich auch vorher gegeben, Leitungsführung auch, Postmount kann auch nach hinten losgehen, x12 vs normale Steckachse wird man auch nicht merken. Bleibt die Frage ob die Schraubenproblematik gelöst wurde.

Die Geoänderung ist natürlich zu begrüßen aber das ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## bascopeach (10. Mai 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Also die Leitungsfixierung ist aber ein I Tüpfelchen, die Öffnung für die Stealth sollte allerdings mit etwas zugemacht werden


 Agreed 



Mishima schrieb:


> Ob in den Rahmen ein PD muss? Von Fox gibt es doch Modelle mit Ausgleichsbehälter an der "Leine"-ist das nichts für solche Fälle?



Gibts schon lange nicht mehr, hab da schon mit Toxo gesprochen...



Mishima schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde Ich es passend, das fast das original rüberkommt.
> Ich mag das Design - klassisch .



Ich auch, deswegen fahr ich ja eins , aber das Upgrade lohnt nicht...


----------



## __x_cut__ (10. Mai 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/67.../f/o1/j7/o1j7u5mrdd2o/large_Votec-2014-12.jpg
> 
> Die Beule am Unterrohr sieht aber wenig vertrauenserweckend aus.



solche leitungsführungen zum aufkleben...das wärs


----------



## Tommkill (10. Mai 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/67.../f/o1/j7/o1j7u5mrdd2o/large_Votec-2014-12.jpg
> 
> Die Beule am Unterrohr sieht aber wenig vertrauenserweckend aus.



Die kommt sicher vom Test der Firma Zedler


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand der Fahrrad.de-Rahmenbesitzer die Dämpferschrauben kontrolliert?


----------



## JackZero (10. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand der Fahrrad.de-Rahmenbesitzer die Dämpferschrauben kontrolliert?



Nur auf richtiges Drehmoment, eine war locker, der Rest hat gepasst.
Hab jetzt knapp 300 km und 5000 Hm, bis jetzt ist noch nix verbogen.
War aber auch noch nicht im Park, will nä. Wo. evtl. mal nach Hindelang, mal sehen wie sich der Rahmen da so macht.


----------



## Beppe (10. Mai 2013)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> solche leitungsführungen zum aufkleben...das wärs



Ja da kann sich selbst LV was abgucken ^^
Mit Gelenk und verschraubt so wie das ausschaut.


----------



## lutzlutzlutz (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin gerade dabei, mein vsx aufzubauen. Gerade bin ich dabei, einen sixpack the cup r steuersatz mit einer suntour durolux zu verbauen. Das passt leider nicht, da die "brücke" der gabel (das ding aus guss) an die untere Schale des Steursatzes stößt. Hatte von euch auch jemand das Problem? Wie habt ihr es gelöst? Viele Grüße und danke im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (10. Mai 2013)

Hast du den Gabelkonus auf die Gabel aufgeschlagen?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. Mai 2013)

mit meiner 55er hat ich keine probleme ... mit natürlich dem gleichen steuersatz


----------



## Tommkill (10. Mai 2013)

Kann mir denn einer sagen, welchen 1° Steuersatz ich benötige? meine Gabel ist eine Lyric mit 1 1/8" . Ich glaub aber, Votec hat eine Reduzierung am unteren Konusring verbaut.
Ich denke am besten gleich einen Tapered, damit ich später mal auf ne Tapered Gabel umrüsten kann.
Steuersätze kenne ich mich Null aus.

Wäre das der richtige, wenn ich ne Reduzierung von 1 1/5 auf 1 1/8 hätte? so könnte ich später auf ne tapered Gabel wechseln, ohne zusätzliche Sachen zu kaufen.

Cane Creek AngleSet 1° ZS49/28,6 - EC49/40


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal das Spiel im Hinterbau lokalisiert. War nicht einfach bzw. kommt es eventuell von mehreren Stellen aber ich glaube die Nadellager an der Verbindung von Ketten- und Sitzstrebe scheinen es zu sein. Evt. kommt die Verbindung von Wippe und Hauptrahmen noch in Frage.

Drehmomente sind alle vorschriftsmäßig und gerade nochmal kontrolliert worde.

Liegt das an der Bauweise der Nadellager?

Um das Spiel zu provozieren/ zu spüren muss man das Rad am Sattel nehmen, andere Hand auf 12 Uhr auf den Reifen und den Fuß unten gegen den Reifen halten. Dann den Reifen stramm im rechten Winkel zur Fahrtrichtung hin und her wackeln.

Nochwas:

Weil die Kette bei mir nur widerwillig aufs große Blatt will. Sind da eventell die Steighilfen irgendwie falsch montiert? 





Eventuell liegts auch nur daran dass es von 22 auf 36 halt ein großer Sprung ist!? Bei unkonzentriertem Schalten, also ohne den Hebel ganz durchzudrücken fällt die Kette oft zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen.


----------



## Beppe (13. Mai 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass du kein Spiel in der HR Nabe hast?
Also das vsx ist mein bisher viertess Bike an dem ich 22/36 (slx 9fach Kurbel mit Shaman Kefü) fahre und an keinem hab ich eine so zuverlässige Funktion des Umwerfers hinbekommen.
Bei deiner Beschreibung würde ich suf eine zu geringe Zugspannung tippen.
Dein angehängtes Bild wird bei mir nur sehr klein angezeigt, da kann ich leider nichts erkennen.


----------



## Gala (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Tabletop24,

glaub nicht, dass Die Lager im neuen Rahmen jetzt schon Spiel
aufweisen.
Schau Dir mal die Schraubenverbindung Dämpferwippe/ Hauptrahmen
an. Diese lösen sich gerne mal. Müssen aber gegenläufig angezogen
werden.
Gruss


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2013)

Ja aber die sollen ja nur mit 4nm angezogen werden. Das ist nicht viel aber ich schau morgen nochmal.


----------



## JackZero (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo Tabletop,
hatte bei meiner Schaltung vorne (auch 36/22) das gleiche Problem, bzw. fiel bei mir die Kette immer zwischen die Kettenblätter und verhakte sich dort.
Habe den Spacer vom BSA von rechts nach links getauscht, ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr viel Platz, aber funktioniert .


----------



## Slartibartfass (14. Mai 2013)

Tabletop, welchen Laufradsatz fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2013)

Superstar AM-490. Die Lager sind wirklich schlecht bzw. hat die Nabe vorne schon Spiel (können auch die Adapter sein). Ich konnte heute nicht nachsehen weil ich fahren war aber morgen bau ich das Hinterrad mal aus. Wobei ich das Spiel von anfang an hatte und mir am Hinterrad nix aufgefallen ist. Auch nicht als ich jetzt den Finger zwischen Kassette und Rahmen gehalten habe. 

Ich meine schon das Spiel hauptsächlich an der Verbindung Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe gespürt zu haben.

Bin heute auch zum ersten mal ausgiebig mit auf 180mm getravelter Gabel gefahren. Ist ganz nice an Steilstufen aber zum Trailballern passt 160mm besser zur Geo. Das Bike wirkt dann irgendwie handlicher oder aktiver.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Superstar AM-490. Die Lager sind wirklich schlecht bzw. hat die Nabe vorne schon Spiel (können auch die Adapter sein).


Ich fahr ne Flow/Switch evo Kombi von superstar und hab schon 3 Industrielager ersetzten müssen und dazu den abgescherten Alufreilaufkörper gegen einen aus Stahl getauscht.
Wer billig kauft, kauft..... :-(


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Was heiÃt "abgeschert"? Vielleicht passiert das bei mir auch und daher kommt das Spiel!?

Hattest du in der Vorderradnabe auch Spiel? Bei mir sieht es so aus als ob es von den Adaptern kÃ¤me aber im Netz lese ich dass das mit neuen Lagern weggeht. Hast du die empfohlenen Lager verbaut oder andere?

Kann aber nicht wirklich meckern weil der Lrs hat mich inkl. Versand keine 150â¬ gekostet.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2013)

Abgeschert zw Sperrklinken und dem Bereich wo die Kassette aufgesteckt wird. Ist bergauf in einer steilen Serpentine unter Last passiert, hatte dann auch in Tretrichtung nen Freilauf :-/

Bei den Lagern geh auf Markenware wie skf oder fag, keinesfalls in zwar masshaltigen, aber qualitativ minderwertigen Schrott aus Ebay investieren. Bei mir war es aber eher extreme Schwergängigkeit denn Spiel.

Schau mal bei youtube, da lagern ein paar Vids der SS Defekte.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja die kennich schon. Lager laufen aber weich. Nur das hier hab ich halt das Spiel am Vorderrad aber das merkt man beim Fahren nicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG-rSG3s1iA

Das Laufrad kann ich jetzt eh ausschließen. Es ist definitiv das Hauptlager. Wahrscheinlich ungenau gearbeiteter Rahmen.

Ich hab jetzt die Welle/Schraube mit 12Nm angezogen und das Spiel verändert sich kaum im Vergleich zu lockerer Schraube. Mehr will ich der Konstruktion nicht geben. Ist ja nur eine M6-Schraube.

Kann die Madenschrabe nur eine halbe Umdrehung lösen und zudrehen. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Frage mich ob ich irgendwie mit U-Scheiben rumbasteln soll aberda ich es beim Fahren auch nicht merke werd ich wohl einfach so weiterfahren und gucken ob es schlimmer wird.


----------



## kube (15. Mai 2013)

@Tabletop84 wo hast du die Laufräder gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Bei Superstar.co.uk im Blowout.


----------



## piilu (15. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir wackeln die auch so, werden ja durch die Steckachse zusammengedrückt


----------



## kube (15. Mai 2013)

Ähm Tabletop84 der Link führt zu einer Israelischen Reiseveranstalterseite......


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/



piilu schrieb:


> Also bei mir wackeln die auch so, werden ja durch die Steckachse zusammengedrückt



Bei der Durolux scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Auch wenn das Rad montiert ist spürt man ein leichtes Spiel.


----------



## kube (15. Mai 2013)

Thx


----------



## piilu (15. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der Durolux scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Auch wenn das Rad montiert ist spürt man ein leichtes Spiel.




Vieleicht sind die Lager aber auch schon hinüber, die verbauen leider billigste Chinalager. Ansonsten einfach mal ne Mail sc schreiben


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Hab ich alles schon gemacht aber für zig Pfund hin- und herschicken um dann wieder die gleichen Lager drinzuhaben macht für mich keinen Sinn. Bau lieber selber welche ein.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. Mai 2013)

Himmelfahrt auf dem Obersalzberg in Berchtesgaden





Und hier noch etwas unerfreuliches. Bruch des Sitzrohrs vom alten Votec NC1 vom Kumpel





In diesem Sinne,
Hals und Beinbruch.


----------



## Mishima (15. Mai 2013)

UND-was habt Ihr da gemacht?
Sattelstütze bis unten rein und heimrollen

So was hab Ich noch nicht gesehen!

Und der Bruch ist bei einer Tour passiert, oder richtiger Sprung vorweg?

Garantie,Oder was macht man da?


HIMMELFAHRT(skommando)


----------



## DigitalEclipse (15. Mai 2013)

Für Garantieansprüche ist das Rad zu alt. Das NC1 wird seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut.

Ist auf der Straße gebrochen. Ja, du hast richtig gelesen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren wir noch nicht im Gelände.
Sowas passiert halt. Er wollte sich eh ein neues Rad kaufen. Jetzt hat er nen guten Grund dafür.

Sattelstütze reichte nicht bis dahin. Wir haben ein passendes Stück Holz gefunden und mit nem Taschenmesser zurecht gesägt und geschnitzt. Ein anderer hatte Klebeband zum fixieren dabei.
Alles ziemlich dilletantisch, aber wir sind heim gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (15. Mai 2013)

@Tabletop84
Kannst du mal ein Bild machen?Die Achse von Hauptschwinge,Läuft ja auf Gleitlager die einen Bund haben der als eine art Gleitscheibe dient.Bei mir war dieser Bund weg(schlecht eingebaut von Votec).Und die Madenschraube mus Ganz raus gehen,ist ja auch irgendwie rein geganngenmüsste also mehr als ne halbe Umdrehung gehen.
Gehts der Schulter wieder Besser?wenn nicht gute Besserung.


----------



## migges (15. Mai 2013)

Ich Kann aber auch Morgen mal ein Bild von Achse/Gleitlager machen,wenn Nötig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Muss ich morgen mal gucken. Also ganz auseinanderbauen? 

Schulter geht zum Trailfahren schon wieder. An Pfingsten kommt dann der dh-test.


----------



## Tomak (16. Mai 2013)

@DigitalEclipse : Schöner Mist.....deswegen hab ich mein Votec M6 ausgemustert. Hatte genau vor so etwas Angst. Irgendwann brechen die alle.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (16. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal ne Reverb Stealth offiziell getestet? Würde mich mal vom Platz interessieren...

Die Zugführung könnte man ja mit den Syntace Flaschenhalter-Teilen zum Lenker führen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen. Muss noch gucken wie das mit komprimierten Dämpfer aussieht aber wenn das Remotekabel nicht dicker als eine Bremsleitung ist sollte es gehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

migges schrieb:


> @Tabletop84
> Kannst du mal ein Bild machen?Die Achse von Hauptschwinge,Läuft ja auf Gleitlager die einen Bund haben der als eine art Gleitscheibe dient.Bei mir war dieser Bund weg(schlecht eingebaut von Votec).Und die Madenschraube mus Ganz raus gehen,ist ja auch irgendwie rein geganngenmüsste also mehr als ne halbe Umdrehung gehen.
> Gehts der Schulter wieder Besser?wenn nicht gute Besserung.



Mit dem Gleitlagerbund meinst du diese beige Schicht zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen!?

Den Bildern nach scheint sie ja vorhanden zu sein, stehen ca 1-2mm raus und ist plan:









Meinst du eine dünne U-Scheibe würde Sinn machen oder reibt sich dann die Schicht ab?


----------



## migges (16. Mai 2013)

Ja sieht alles gut aus.Auf dem zweiten Bild fehlt die schraube,hast du die raus gemacht?


----------



## migges (16. Mai 2013)

Ah Sorry hab in deinem Album Geschaut,da fehlt die Schraube.Wäre dann das 4 Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

Ok es liegt daran dass die Madenschraube nicht weiter raus gedreht werden kann bzw. die Schraube zu lang ist. Die Achse hat innen in Aufschraubrichtung der Madenschraube nur bis zur Mitte ein Gewinde.

Die Schraube kam grade so drauf das es mir suggerierte die Achse wäre vorgespannt obwohl sie das gar nicht ganz war. 

Mit U-Scheibe ist das Spiel weg.


----------



## migges (17. Mai 2013)

Moin ja bin ich jetzt auch drauf gekommen(Hätt ich auch Früher drauf kommen können)
Dise Achse sollte eigentlich ein durchgehendes Gewinde haben.Schau noch mal die Grafik an,in meinem Post 4114 seite 165 die Madenschraube sollte da wo der Grüne Pfeil ist rein.ca die hälfte von der Achse,dann wie Beschrieben und zum Schluss mit Madenschraube Konntern.
Und wegen DH Test,mach Langsam du hast nur einen Körper
Ich hab auch zu Früh wieder Angefangen,und schon hat sich eine Schraube der Platte wieder Gelockert.(im rechten Daumengelenk)ist aber nicht so Dramatisch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist das Gewinde nur bis zur Hälfte der Achse geschnitten aber halt nicht weit genug rein. Ist aber auch wurscht, passt jetzt ja.

Die eigentlich kaputte Schulter ist fit nur habe ich jetzt an der anderen was überdehnt, jedenfalls halt Schmerzen und kann deshalb viele Kräftigungsübungen nicht machen. Fahren geht aber, darf nur nicht stürzen.


----------



## migges (17. Mai 2013)

O.K Dann Schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## Werbefant (17. Mai 2013)

Servus miteinander, 
endlich  nach gefühlten endlosen Wochen voller Arbeits- und Unistress hab ich mein Bike endlich zusammen gebaut. Erster Eindruck ist sehr geil. Allerdings gibt es noch zwei Punkte die mich nerven und die ich auf Anhieb nicht beseitigen konnte: 1. Die Kette rattert hinten im Schaltwerk, egal ob bei Last oder nicht, und ebenfalls egal bei welchem Gang. Schaltverhalten ist aber top - denke dass ich das alles richtig eingestellt habe - jmd. ne Idee? Oder muss sich das Ganze erst "einfahren"? 2. Wenn ich am Sattel das Bike anhebe hab ich minimalstes Spiel im Hinterbau. Fällt zwar beim fahren nicht auf aber bevor es mehr wird - habe alle Lager kontrolliert scheint aber alles fest zu sein.. Hab die Huber Bushings drin.. jmd ne Idee? Ansonsten sehr zufrieden, einzig die KindShock LEV fehlt noch.. 

Grüße und danke schon mal für die Hilfe!

Ps: Schaltkomponenten sind alle XT, Schaltwerk Shadow +, einzig die Kurbel ist SLX, Naben sind Hope Pro2 EVO, falls es etwas zur Problembeseitgung beiträgt..


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Eventuell Kette am Schaltwerk falsch geführt? Die muss hinter die Querstrebe zwischen den Röllchen.

Das Spiel hab ich auch und kommt bei mir vom Dämpfer der leicht ein und ausfedert.



migges schrieb:


> O.K Dann Schöne Pfingsten.



gleichfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werbefant (17. Mai 2013)

Hast du evtl ein Bild für mich? Ich vermute da was..


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

so muss es:

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3258/7kdxrptx_jpg.htm


----------



## kube (17. Mai 2013)

Minimales Spiel hatte ich auch, kommt von der M6 Schraube und die Buchsen, habe einen DT Swiss und die Schraube ist einen zehntel Millimeter kleiner als die Buchse und daher kam bei mir das Spiel, ist aber nicht tragisch, habe um meine Schraube Alufolie gewickelt und dann rein gedreht und schwups war das Spiel beseitigt


----------



## Werbefant (18. Mai 2013)

@ tabletop dein Tipp war ein Volltreffer  danke


----------



## Beppe (18. Mai 2013)

Eat this:


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2013)

oh ein v.sx


----------



## kube (23. Mai 2013)

Habe heute mal meinen Rahmen genauer unter die Lupe genommen und dabei vielleicht ein bedenkliche Entdeckung gemacht, was sagt ihr dazu? Ich sage nur Stichwort: Dämpfertunnel


----------



## kube (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2013)

Kann man erst was zu sagen wenn der Lack weg ist. Gab es denn gehäufte Rahmenbrüche an der Stelle? Ich hab bisher nur einmal was zu nehm v.sx-Rahmenbruch gelesen.


----------



## kube (23. Mai 2013)

Werde heute mal den Lack entfernen und eine FarbeindringprÃ¼fung machen, kann ja sein das der (Riss) nur im Lack ist was ich hoffen will. In Post 3265 spricht jemand von einem Riss am DÃ¤mpfertunnel.
Zitat: Doch mein V.SX hat einen Riss entlang einer Naht am DÃ¤mpfertunnel. 
Als ich mein Bike gekauft habe wurde mir 5Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen zugesichert.
Das war die erste Antwort auf mein anliegen bei Votec Internetstores:

Die Garantie wurde von der Heydenbike angeboten. Da wir nicht die Heydenbike Ã¼bernommen haben sondern nur die Markenrechte gekauft haben und die Marke weiterfÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnen wir diese Garantie leider nicht weiterfÃ¼hren. Wir haben uns im Rahmen der Ãbernahme dazu entschieden auf Kulanz 2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum auf Kulanz kostenfrei abzuwickeln. Nach 3 Jahren wie bei Ihnen der Fall ist kÃ¶nnen wir keine komplett kostenfreie LÃ¶sung mehr anbieten.

Will jemand wissen wie es weiter ging und was ich jetzt von Votec bekomme?

Zitat ein paar Antworten spÃ¤terer nette Mann an der Votec Hotline hat mir gesagt das die Schwachstelle am DÃ¤mpfertunnel bekannt ist und es auch beim neuen Rahmen verbessert wird. Namen will ich hier jetzt nicht sagen. Den Rahmen im Link wird mir jetzt angeboten fÃ¼r 320â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer. Das ist mir zu teuer und der gefÃ¤llt mir nicht zudem passt mein Hinterrad und meine KettenfÃ¼hrung auch nicht drauf. 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/r...tt/333980.html
Und dass ist der neu V.SX
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (23. Mai 2013)

Schöner Mist 

Kann man das Foto aus der Facebookumgebung lösen ?

Ich bin der, der noch keinen Account hat.

Danke und Grüße
Tomak


----------



## kube (23. Mai 2013)

Das Bild ist auf Facebook nicht mehr verfügbar aber hier ist ein kompletter Bericht über die neuen Votec Bikes...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633172&highlight=Votec

Mal abwarten vielleicht ist ja nur ein riss im Lack


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2013)

Also den Post 3265 meine ich auch. Sonst ist mir nix von Rahmenbrüchen bekannt. 

Ich würde den Rahmen von Votec kaufen und mit Gewinn verkaufen.


----------



## kube (24. Mai 2013)

Habe eine rissprüfung durchgeführt und es ist leider eine rissanzeige erkennbar, jetzt muss ich das mal von unseren Schweissfachabteilung Pfützen lassen ob der riss bedenklich ist oder nicht


----------



## kube (24. Mai 2013)




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2013)

Hm, ist da jetzt ein Riss im Alu zu sehen? Du scheinst dich da ja besser auszukennen als wir.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Mai 2013)

Ist das wirklich ein Riss? Das sieht fast wie Einbrand aus. Also unsauber geschweißt. Ich kenne so was von Stahl, weis nicht ob so was auch bei Alu passieren kann.
Ist aber schon ein Grund zur Besorgnis.


----------



## kube (24. Mai 2013)

Habe das Bild heute mal der Schweissfachaufsicht gezeigt, die meinte das es noch nicht bedenklich ist aber ohne reparatur wird es wohl irgendwann zum kompletten Riss kommen, gerade im Bereich des Tretlagers treten ja sehr hohe Kräfte auf...
@ Tabletop84 der rote Strich zeigt den Fehler im Material an, es wird ein sehr dünnflüssiges farbiges Öl auf die Stelle aufgetragen wo der Riss vermutet wird, nach einer gewissen einwirkung wird das Öl mit Reiniger entfernt und eine Art Sprühkreide aufgetragen die dann nach einer gewissen Zeit den Fehler durch eine rote Markierung sichtbar macht.. @_DigitalEclipse_ Einbrand kann es eigentlich nicht sein weil ich ja erst auf den Riss aufmerksam geworden bin durch den Riss im Lack.....werde morgen die Stelle nochmal leicht beschleifen und nochmal eine erneute Prüfung machen, aber ich habe da wenig Hoffnung, normalerweise wäre die Reparatur in unserer Firma kein Problem, WIG Schweisser haben wir genug nur das Problem ist die richtige Schweisselektrode zu finden die genau dem Werkstoff entspricht die der Rahmen hat


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Mai 2013)

Ist ne Reparatur nicht etwas Riskant? OK es ist, glaube ich, 7005er Aluminium. Also EN-AW7005, oder AlZn4,5Mg1Mn. Aber soweit ich weis werden Rahmen nach dem Schweißen sowieso nochmal wärmebehandelt und wenn du jetzt anfängst da dran rumzuschweissen bekommst du wieder Spannungen in den Rahmen.
Ich will dich nicht von deinem Vorhaben abhalten, ich melde nur Bedenken an.

Gutes gelingen, ich halt die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal ne Mail nach Votec geschickt mit der Frage inwieweit meine Garantie noch greift, ich weiss das ich keine Garantie mehr habe aber man kann es ja mal versuchen, vielleicht kommen sie mir ja preislich entgegen mit einem neuen Rahmen oder vielleicht sogar der ganz neue Rahmen ;-)).....ich werde berichten.


----------



## kube (27. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade die Antwort von Votec bekommen wegen Garantieanspruch Rahmen...
Antwort:
vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Nachricht.

Die internetstores hat zum 31.3.2012 die Rechte an der Marke VOTEC Ã¼bernommen â mit der Ãbernahme der Markenrechte geht keine Rechtsnachfolge der Heydenbike GmbH einher. Bei Fragen, Reklamationen und Problemen steht unser fachkompetentes Team Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung. Wir bitten aber um VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r die derzeitige Ãbernahmesituation.

FÃ¼r weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

Tja dann heisst es wohl jetzt neues Bike kaufen


----------



## Beppe (27. Mai 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Antwort von Votec bekommen wegen Garantieanspruch Rahmen...
> Antwort:
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Na als letzte Instanz bleibt da nur noch ein Shitstorm hier oder auf Facebook.... 

Tut mir leid für Dich.


----------



## Werbefant (27. Mai 2013)

Zwar habe ich aus rechtlicher Sicht Verständnis für diese Entscheidung, andererseits wenn man sich bewusst dafür entscheidet die Marke weiterhin unter dem Namen Votec zu führen, sollte es eine doch deutlich kulantere Lösung geben. Ich würde da nochmals mit Nachdruck versuchen etwas raus zu holen..


----------



## kube (27. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich ist das ja voll der Blödsinn, da geben Bikeschmieden zig Jahre an Garantie auf den Rahmen, aber was nützt das alles wenn die Firma pleite geht oder von jemand anderem übernommen wird, habe mich auch jetzt für ein Bike von Canyon entschieden, da weiss man wenigstens das die ( hoffentlich) nicht nach 3 Jahren schon pleite sind


----------



## Kiwi_185 (27. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Riss ist echt mal total beschissen. 

Aber ich hab auch positives über V.SX`se zu berichten. 

Wir, ein Kolleg und ich, waren letzte Woche mit unseren V.SX in Italien unterwegs.
Genauer gesagt in der Gegend um Sestri Levante. 
Unglaubliches Rad  .... die Gegend ist einfach unglaublich steinig und verblockt und mit dem Votec hat es einfach nur Spass gemacht. 
Die vielen harten Schläge hat es sehr gut weggesteckt, nur ich fand , dass bei vielen kleinen Schlägen der Hinterbau ein wenig überfordert war. Der Komfort ging also ein bisschen flöten. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das ich nicht so der Fahrwerksguru bin  
Vorallem an steilen Stücken gefiel mir das V.SX gut. Mit 170mm Gabel und sehr hoher Front (3 Spacer unterm Vorbau) hat ich auch an extrem steilen Stücken überhaupt keine Überschlagsgefühle und das Vorderrad ging beim bergauf fahren trotzdem nicht zu schnell hoch. 

Fazit: Fast perfektes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapidal (27. Mai 2013)

Das ist genauso blöd wie eine Garantie von 10 Jahren auf einen Rahmen zu geben und im kleingedruckten liest man dann so sachen wie: 





> Darüber hinaus gewährt VOTEC *für den Erstbesitzer* freiwillig eine zusätzliche Garantie von 10 Jahren ab Kaufdatum. Diese Garantie umfasst den Rahmen und gilt vorbehaltlich einer Reparatur oder eines Austauschs gegen ein Nachfolgermodell und umfasst keine Folgekosten wie Montage und Transport. *Ausgeschlossen sind Schäden *durch nicht bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch wie zB. *Sprünge, Sturz, Überlastung sowie Vernachlässigung*. Die Garantie erlischt bei eigenmächtigen Veränderungen am Rahmen sowie An- bzw. Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten.



Wat soll das denn, soll der Rahmen von rumstehen kaputt gehen


----------



## kube (27. Mai 2013)

Riss hin oder her, das V.SX ist wirklich ein super Bike, habe damit wirklich alles gemacht, von Bikepark bis hin zu 130km Touren, es ist nunmal ein MTB und da treten halt höhere Belastungen auf, jetzt bin ich auch nicht der leichteste, ich wiege fahrfertig um die 100kg und mir war auch klar das ein Rahmen nicht ewig hält


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich find das Angebot mit dem aktuellen Rahmen fÃ¼r 320â¬ nicht sooo schlecht. Jedenfalls deutlich billiger als Canyon. Und der Hinterbau ist auch besser.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (27. Mai 2013)

haben es vl nicht zu 100% detailgetreu dargestellt aber ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## kube (27. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich find das Angebot mit dem aktuellen Rahmen für 320 nicht sooo schlecht. Jedenfalls deutlich billiger als Canyon. Und der Hinterbau ist auch besser.




Welches angebot? Ich habe keins bekommen!!!


----------



## Erroll (27. Mai 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Den Rahmen im Link wird mir jetzt angeboten fÃ¼r 320â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer.......
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/r...tt/333980.html


?


----------



## styriabeef (27. Mai 2013)

das war ein Zitat eines alten Posts


----------



## kube (27. Mai 2013)

Fallls das jetzt jemand falsch verstanden hat, ich habe nur jemanden aus einem Post zitiert, mir selber wurde kein Angebot gemacht von Votec...


----------



## Erroll (27. Mai 2013)

Achso. Dann habe ich das z.b. tatsächlich falsch aufgefasst. Hatte mich schon gewundert, da ich das Angebot auf jeden Fall angenommen hätte. Aber wenn das so ist, hab ich nichts gesagt/geschrieben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2013)

LWR schrieb:


> Bei meinem V.SX ist da Schwingenhauptlager in Ordnung. Bei meinem Kollegen hat dieses Lager ein deutliches Spiel. Die Kunststoffhülsen scheinen minimal zu dünn zu sein. Mit einstellen (axial) geht da garnichts.



Leider hat sich mein Hauptlager trotz U-Scheibe wieder gelockert. Ist vermutlich so wie im zitierten Post beschrieben. Nur hab ich jetzt sowas von keine Lust auf so Supportrumgehampel und Einschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zwar kein v.sx aber dafür ein v.fr.
Bei mir war bei der Schweißnaht auf der Kettenstrebe antriebsseitig auch ein riss im lack zu sehen.Habe den lack weggeschliffen und die Stelle mit der Lupe genau abgesucht, aber keinen Riss im Alu entdeckt. War am Anfang auch sehr besorgt, dachte mir aber, wenns bricht, kaufe ich einen neuen Rahmen.
Bis jetzt hat sich an der Stelle nach einer ganzen Bikeparksaison und einen 24h Rennen genau nichts verändert. 
Ich habe auch mit einem Votec Mitarbeiter bei einem Festival gesprochen und der meinte, dass ihnen noch kein Bike dort gebrochen ist.( Nur Lackrisse).
Ich für mich fahre mit meinem Bike mit ruhigen Gewissen do weiter.
Das ist meine Erfahrung. 
Gruß shorty


----------



## kube (28. Mai 2013)

so liebe Leute, gestern habe ich mitbekommen das bei uns in der Firma div. Schweissnähte geröngt werden und da habe ich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt meinen Rahmen auch mal Röntgen zu lassen....Ergebnis lässt freude aufkommen, es handelt sich nicht um einen Riss sondern nur um eine harmlose Porenkette juhu...


----------



## bascopeach (29. Mai 2013)

kube schrieb:


> so liebe Leute, gestern habe ich mitbekommen das bei uns in der Firma div. Schweissnähte geröngt werden und da habe ich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt meinen Rahmen auch mal Röntgen zu lassen....Ergebnis lässt freude aufkommen, es handelt sich nicht um einen Riss sondern nur um eine harmlose Porenkette juhu...



Das freut doch!! Sehr schön!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2013)

Votec hat mir jetzt solche DU-Buchsen wegen des Spiels geschickt. Ging wirklich fix da kann man nicht meckern. Leider ist es nicht verschwunden. Ich denke es liegt eher an Toleranzen vom Rahmen/Schwinge.


----------



## JackZero (10. Juni 2013)

Hatte nach dem letzten besuch im Park auch Spiel am Hinterbau, alle Lager gecheckt, nix gefunden.
Lag an der unteren Befestigungsschraube für den Dämpfer, war nur ne 8tel Umdrehung (mit lautem Knarrz) danach war alles wieder spielfrei.


----------



## Beppe (11. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Votec hat mir jetzt solche DU-Buchsen wegen des Spiels geschickt. Ging wirklich fix da kann man nicht meckern. Leider ist es nicht verschwunden. Ich denke es liegt eher an Toleranzen vom Rahmen/Schwinge.


Such hier mal nach snooze's Beiträgen zum Thema. Der hat seine Schwinge via "Kaltverformung" spielfrei bekommen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2013)

Ahja stimmt der hat mir ja sogar geantwortet. Scheint wohl die vernünftigste Lösung zu sein. Hoffentlich wirds kein Grobmotoriker-Unfall. Jetzt hab ich endlich eine Reverb:


----------



## heiner1979 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Wellenlänge ich beim Tretlager brauche?

Die Lagerbreite ist klar nur finde ich keine Angaben über die Kettenlinie bzw. ob ich 113, 118, 123 oder 126 mm verbauen muss.

Umwerfer ist Shimano E-Type mit Tretlagerplatte.

Gruß-Niels


----------



## kube (11. Juni 2013)

so wie mir mein schlaues buch das schreibt muss auf die Linke Seite keine Scheibe und die rechte Seite kommt ja der E-Type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (11. Juni 2013)

Was für eine Kurbel soll denn rein?


----------



## heiner1979 (11. Juni 2013)

Erstmal meine jetztige 3-fach Kurbel. Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich noch auf 2-fach umrüste


----------



## heiner1979 (11. Juni 2013)

Ist noch das Mega 9 System ohne Hollowtech. Also BSA Lager mit Octalink...


----------



## Tomak (11. Juni 2013)

@tapletop: Einfach ein schönes Rad 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Lapidal (14. Juni 2013)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Kann mir denn einer sagen, welchen 1° Steuersatz ich benötige? meine Gabel ist eine Lyric mit 1 1/8" . Ich glaub aber, Votec hat eine Reduzierung am unteren Konusring verbaut.
> Ich denke am besten gleich einen Tapered, damit ich später mal auf ne Tapered Gabel umrüsten kann.
> Steuersätze kenne ich mich Null aus.
> 
> ...



Hab das irgendwie verpasst wurde das Beantwortet? Würde mich auch interessieren welcher der Richtige ist. Bin gerade auf der Suche....


----------



## Tommkill (15. Juni 2013)

nein, wurde noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakstyler (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal ne Frage zum V.SX   BJ 2010.
Ich würde gerne den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher machen um das Bike in den DH-Passagen etwas zu beruhigen.
Das Bike hat, soweit ich weiß laut Hersteller, einen Lenkwinkel von 67,3 Grad.
Vom Winkel her dachte ich an so ca. 1,5 bis 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Angleset-Steuersätzen in dem Rahmen und falls ja welchen von denen, Cane Creek oder Works (ZS/EC ?) ?
Wäre über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.


----------



## hülemüll (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe einen Cane Creek -1,5° verbaut. Leider bleibt ein bisschen die Agilität auf der Strecke. Das Rad liegt damit sehr ruhig auf dem Trail, doch es ist mir fast etwas zu "spurtreu" für ein Tourenenduro.


----------



## Lapidal (19. Juni 2013)

Und was für ein Cane Creek hast du verbaut? Und was für eine Gabel fährst du denn???


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2013)

afaik hat das vsx doch auch einen Lw von <67°


----------



## hülemüll (19. Juni 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> Und was für ein Cane Creek hast du verbaut? Und was für eine Gabel fährst du denn???



Falls du meinen Post meinst... Cane Creek -1,5° (s.o.) und eine 170er Lyrik.


----------



## Lapidal (19. Juni 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Falls du meinen Post meinst... Cane Creek -1,5° (s.o.) und eine 170er Lyrik.


 Ja, meinte ich, danke ich wollte fragen was für ein Einbaumaß man für den Votec braucht da gibt es doch auch verschiedene ZS49 ZS49 oder EC??? ich bin da etwas überfragt....


----------



## DigitalEclipse (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe den hier verbaut:
ZS49/28,6 - EC49/40, mit 1° flacher bei 160mm Federweg und tapered Steuerrohr
Also der hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...leSet-1--ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-Steuersatz-.html

Also eigentlich hat das Votec damals gemacht. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das der das ist.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind.
Bei mir ist das untere Lager hinüber. Weis einer wo ich Ersatzlager her bekomme. Möglichst passende. Ich will halt nicht unbedingt einen ganzen Steuersatz kaufen. Die Lager reichen ja.
Könnten die hier passen:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id367.html

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Freakstyler (20. Juni 2013)

ja moin,
habe jetzt nochmal ein bissl im netz gestöbert und ich denke der hier würde ganz gut passen. bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das dann nicht zu flach wird.
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-zs49---ec49---traditional-15-reducer-headset---external-lower-heacup-223-p.asp

bezüglich der ersatzlager, schau doch mal hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p73220f079cf5091fd11df1ef7f673271/Cane-Creek-Ersatzlager.html


----------



## Erroll (20. Juni 2013)

-2º wäre mir zu flach. Mit 170er gabel würde ich maximal -1º nehmen. Aber die works sachen sind super. Ich bin mit meinen steuersätzen von denen mehr als zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lapidal (20. Juni 2013)

Genau das habe ich gesucht!  Danke für die angeben... bin nur noch am überlegen ob nicht gleich ein Set am einfachsten ist da kann man dann mit den Winkeln etwas Ausprobieren was einem besser Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakstyler (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nur 150mm Federweg vorne, von daher werde ich es mal ausprobieren.
Kann ja mal berichten wie es sich so fährt ;-)


----------



## DigitalEclipse (20. Juni 2013)

Hey Freakstyler, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Gala (20. Juni 2013)

Servus Freakstyler,

hab in meinem 2010er VSX einen CC mit -1 Grad verbaut.
160er Fox Talas. Läuft mit High Speed ruhiger, bleibt auf dem Trail
noch schön wendig.

Gruss


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade in einem Alten Freerid-Test gelesen dass das V.SX einen SAG-Indikator am HInterbau haben soll. Wo soll der denn sein?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist quatsch. Die letzten Jahre gab's das nicht. Wenn dort doch einer ist, hör ich sofort auf mit Fahrrad fahren.

Kannst du den Test mal hier posten?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2013)

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-180mm-0112_01.pdf

Naja sie haben noch den Federweg versaubeutelt und nicht erwähnt dass ein Angle-Set drinnen ist.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. Juni 2013)

OK. Jetzt dich ich den Braten. Von diesem alten Freeride-Test sollte man sich nicht verunsichern lassen. Was die dort getestet haben ist ein Einzelstück. Dieses Bike ist von mehreren Testern unter die Lupe genommen worden und wurde auf verschiedenen Festivals gesichtet.
Ist nun alles schon ein Weilchen her.
Schau dir auf den Bildern mal die Kettenstrebe an, wie der Schaltzug dort verlegt ist und die C-Guide angebracht wurde.
War wohl eine Art Vorserienmodell.

Hier ist ein Bericht den ich schon vor langer Zeit mal gefunden habe. Da wird genau das selbe Rad getestet:
http://soulbiker.com/news/votec-vsx-2012-enduro-bilder-und-fahrbericht

Das war die Zeit kurz vor dem Verkauf an Internetstores. Da hat Votec wohl nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und sich auf "wichtigeres" konzentriert.


----------



## RageDriver (22. Juni 2013)

freak511 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Tage auch Knacken was bei stärkerem Reintreten lauter wurde, dachte schon es wäre wieder der Hinterbau (grad letzten Herbst die kompletten Lager für horrendes Geld getauscht...) allerdings kams dann doch aus der Ecke des Tretlagers.
> Nachdem ich dass dann bestellt und getauscht hatte war das Knacken allerdings immernoch da... bis mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass die Kettenblattschrauben locker sind
> Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer und Shimano-Lager kosten ja nur 15




hi das ist das hauptlager die große achse . der senkkopf knirscht in der senkung der kettenstrebe hatte das selbe prob.  isoband drunter wieder festgeschraubt und weg wars. Ich hab 2jahre mit dem scheiß rumgemacht bis ich mir gedacht hatte jetzt mache ich es ganz simpel ohne fett...  gruß


----------



## Kiwi_185 (22. Juni 2013)

was denkt votec sich auf die Schraube vom Horst-Link keine Schraubensicherung zu machen ?!  jetzthsb ich gestern ne relativ heftige abfahrt mit ohne Horst-Link hinter mir 

Hat jemand zufällig einen rumliegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (22. Juni 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> was denkt votec sich auf die Schraube vom Horst-Link keine Schraubensicherung zu machen ?!  jetzthsb ich gestern ne relativ heftige abfahrt mit ohne Horst-Link hinter mir
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig einen rumliegen ?



N´abend sind nur die Schraube/n weg,oder auch die Hülse?
Schrauben kannst 2Stück haben,brauch ich nicht mehr.
Aber mal allgemein.Mann sollte alle Schraubverbindungen Regelmäsig Konntrolieren,bei mir waren Letzens auch an der Wippe/Sitzstrebe die Schrauben los.


----------



## Lapidal (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hab mir jetzt mal dieses Angleset  bestellt aber jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass er für meine 1 1/8 zoll Fox gabel gar nicht passt. Kann das sein das es nur für tapered ist? Oder übersehe ich da was? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (30. Juni 2013)

Ja ist er. Steht im Modellindex:
_"Gabelschaft: 28,6mm"
"Konusgabelschaft: 40mm"_


----------



## Lapidal (30. Juni 2013)

Hm, dann bräuchte ich ja ZS49/28,6 - EC49/30 oder so wie ich das jetzt nach dem ausbau gesehen habe würde auch unten Zerostack gehen. Also ich könnte ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/30 nehmen. Richtig?


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wollte hier auch mal schreiben, da ich jetzt bald auch zu den Votec-Fahrern gehöre. habe hier im Thread schon einige interessante Sachen gelesen. Wenn mein V.SX fertig ist, werde ich natürlich auch mal ein Bild einstellen.
 @Lapidal, 

Dasmit dem Steuersatz ist richtig, du kannst ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/30 nehmen. 
Habe mir zwar kein AngleSet geholt, aber eben einen Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabel.


@All, vielleicht kenn es schon einig, aber ich habe eine detalierte Beschreibung für die Steuersatzmaße gefunden. Die hat mir recht gut weiter geholfen.

hier mal der Link dazu.

http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/SHIS%20PR_TECH%20DOCUMENT_D.pdf

ich hoff das es funktioniert!


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Juli 2013)

seh gerade der link geht leider nicht.

Das einfach in Google eingeben, das geht genauso.

SHIS PR_TECH DOCUMENT_D

:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hab bei meinen letzten Check festgestellt dass sich der Schaltzug des Umwerfers in das Alu der Schwinge schneidet (an der Oberseite, dort
wo er am Loch austritt). 
Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Ich meine zumindest dass hier vorher noch kein "Langloch" war.. Derzeit sind es so 2-3mm.
Hat jemand schonmal eine gleiche Beobachtung gemacht? Fehlt hier
bei mir irgendeine Zugführung o.ä.???

Gruss


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Juli 2013)

Hey DrChef,
Post doch mal ein Bild.

Gruß


----------



## maverick404 (2. Juli 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir jetzt mal dieses Angleset  bestellt aber jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass er für meine 1 1/8 zoll Fox gabel gar nicht passt. Kann das sein das es nur für tapered ist? Oder übersehe ich da was? Kennt sich da jemand aus?



ich hab den auch bestellt und dazu einfach den passenden gabelkonus für meine fox gabel (1 1/8):

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36260_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

Grösse:schwarz/30 mm


----------



## __x_cut__ (2. Juli 2013)

DrChef schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab bei meinen letzten Check festgestellt dass sich der Schaltzug des Umwerfers in das Alu der Schwinge schneidet (an der Oberseite, dort
> wo er am Loch austritt).
> Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Ich meine zumindest dass hier vorher noch kein "Langloch" war.. Derzeit sind es so 2-3mm.
> ...



mein rahmen hängt noch jungfräulich an der wand und da ist oben nur ein loch mit ca. 2mm durchmesser...


----------



## DrChef (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat sich dieses eine Loch definitiv in eine Richtung vergrößert.
Vermutlich weil der Zug vom Loch weg relativ schräg zum Umwerfer (X0) geführt ist.
Ich versuch  heute oder morgen noch ein bild zu posten, bin grad nur ein wenig im Stress...


----------



## Lapidal (3. Juli 2013)

@Lexx85 und @maverick404 danke euch... bin jetzt etwas schlauer. Muss nur noch überlegen was ich jetzt mache.


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juli 2013)

Nach knapp 10.000 km am MR, was ja baugleich ist:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DrChef (4. Juli 2013)

Genau so sieht meine Schwinge auch aus.
Ich denke das kann kein Einzelfehler sein,
hat jemand eine Idee wie man das in den Griff bekommen kann?


----------



## Lexx85 (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist nur so eine Idee.

Man könne versuchen, mit einem Schaltzugsendstopfen weniger reibung zu erzeugen.

Man müsste diesen Stopfen an einer Seite aufschneiden und dann über den Schaltzug in das loch stecken.

Ob das was bringt, weis ich nicht, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## kube (4. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das Loch aufbohren und eine Hülse einsetzen so wie diese
http://www.kyosho.de/shop_image/product/6532314952aa109ca33e278dd033f86b.jpg

Ist nur eine idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

auch Ich habe 2 Fragen.

1: kann mir mal jemand erklären. warum in manchen VSX 190mm Dämpfer sind, in anderen 200mm (Größe des Rahmens?).

2. Hat noch jemand einen Shimano Umwerfer für ein VSX über - habe jetzt noch einen Rahmen der mit 3 fach Kurbel aufgebaut werden soll, bekomme aber keinen E Type passend (oder lieferbar in 2-5 Jahren).


----------



## Erroll (4. Juli 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch Ich habe 2 Fragen.
> 
> 1: kann mir mal jemand erklären. warum in manchen VSX 190mm Dämpfer sind, in anderen 200mm (Größe des Rahmens?).


Es sind immer 200x57er Dämpfer verbaut. Die Angabe bei Fahrrad.de war einfach falsch.



Mishima schrieb:


> 2. Hat noch jemand einen Shimano Umwerfer für ein VSX über - habe jetzt noch einen Rahmen der mit 3 fach Kurbel aufgebaut werden soll, bekomme aber keinen E Type passend (oder lieferbar in 2-5 Jahren).


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2--9-fach-.html
Der sollte passen wenn du das Blech für Etype abmontierst.


----------



## Mishima (4. Juli 2013)

Danke erst einmal für die 200 Angabe.

Der Umwerfer ist 2 fach, kann der auch 3 fach gefahren werden?
Das Problem "Umwerfer" nervt Ich seit Ich den Rahmen habe-entweder falsch, paßt nicht, nicht lieferbar.

Selbst bei den denen die den VSX verkauft haben, bekanm ich nur falsche angeboten.

Man - und das halbe Jahr ist schon um!


----------



## Erroll (4. Juli 2013)

Hoppla. Das hatte ich übersehen, dass du 3fach brauchst. sorry, mein Fehler. Das dürfte wohl nicht gehen. Hast du mal im Bikemarkt geschaut? Evtl gibts da ja was.


----------



## Mishima (4. Juli 2013)

Shimano SLX Umwerfer E-Type FD-M660-E Top Swing 3-/9-fach

Artikel-Nr.: 19124

Und was ist mit dem? ist doch derselbe, oder bin Ich wieder falsch gelegen?


----------



## Erroll (4. Juli 2013)

Der sollte passen, ja. Ich kann leider nicht nachschauen, da ich meinen Umwerfer einem Kumpel geschenkt habe, der diesen nun an seinem V.SX fährt. Aber ich meine, dass es der von dir genannte war.


----------



## DrChef (5. Juli 2013)

So,
hier ist ein Bild von meinem Schaltzug:


----------



## beachowsky (5. Juli 2013)

So ich bin raus das vsx ist verkauft. Wünsch euch viel spass und wenig prbleme mit euren vsx


----------



## Tomak (6. Juli 2013)

Zum Schaltzugproblem: Es gibt doch so Teflonröhrchen, die die Zugreibung reduzieren. Werde mal probieren, ob das durchpasst......

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo, @Tomak, hab gestern das ganze mit einem Röhrchen probiert, passt leider nicht durch :-(

Man müsste das loch etwas aufbohren damit es durchpasst.

Gruß
Lexx

PS. Hier mein Aufbau, gefählt mir sehr gut, aktuell 14,1 Kilo hab aber noch schwere schläuche drin.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1416007?in=set


Freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Lexx85 (7. Juli 2013)

sagt mal, wie kann ich bilder im "Ganzen" hier einfügen?

Gruß


----------



## DrChef (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
nochmals zu meinem Problem mit dem Schaltzug vom Umwerfer:

Hat schonmal jemand versucht so ein Teil
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ugau-enhuelle-verlaengert-.html?xtcr=12&xtmcl=
hierfür einzubauen?

Vom Innendurchmesser her müsste es über die Zughülle eigentlich passen, wenn man dann noch das kleine Loch in der Schwinge ein wenig aufbohrt... 
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Bohrung von der Unterseite gross genug ist.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. Juli 2013)

Das funktioniert hab ich bei mir genau so 
lg Kevin


----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. Juli 2013)

edit. funktioniert ohne aufbohren und auch unten passt es auf den milimeter genau


----------



## DrChef (10. Juli 2013)

Super,
vielen Dank für die Info,
dann werde ich mir so Teile zulegen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. Juli 2013)

beim reinmachen muss man ein bisschen aufpassen... ich hab schon zwei kaputt gemacht weil sie eben gerade so durchpassen und leicht abknicken 
ist bisschen eine geduldssache


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2013)

An alle mit den Monarchen: Habt ihr schomal die Luftkammer offen gehabt und die Schmierverhältnisse gecheckt?

Weil wenn die Dämpfer auch so trocken wie die Gabeln sind würde es sich u.U. lohnen da etwas Fett und Motoröl reinzupacken. 

In der Serviceanleitung steht allerdings dass man auch das Nitrogen aus der 2. Kammer ablassen soll. Denke das braucht man aber nur zu machen wenn man auch das Dämpfungsöl wechseln will. 

Dann schreiben die aber man soll nur 0,3mL Öl in die Luftkammer machen. Das ist ja so gut wie nix. Denke das schadet auch nicht wenn man da etwas mehr rein macht.

Ansonsten arbeiten Dämpfer und Hinterbau unaufällig. Nur überhitzt der Dämpfer schnell wenns ruppig wird. Da muss man dann die Zugstufe ständig nachregeln oder halt anhalten.


----------



## Beppe (20. Juli 2013)

Jau,
jedesmal wenn unsere Luftkammer offen ist, träufeln wir etwas Motoröl in die Kammer. Ca nen Teelöffel voll. Die Oringe werden auch immer satt geölt montiert.
Keine Ahnung obs was bringt. Die Kolbenstange ist jedenfalls immer minimal feucht und das Schraubergewissen beruhigt.
Schönen Gruß aus Hinterglemm, haben hier in drei Tagen über 15000 hm vernichtet.
Das Vsx liegt satt und macht Spaß ohne Ende.

Gruss Beppe



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> An alle mit den Monarchen: Habt ihr schomal die Luftkammer offen gehabt und die Schmierverhältnisse gecheckt?
> 
> Weil wenn die Dämpfer auch so trocken wie die Gabeln sind würde es sich u.U. lohnen da etwas Fett und Motoröl reinzupacken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2013)

Ja bin gestern auch den Brasilian mit 2000hm dhhm am Stück mit dem vsx gefahren und bin begeistert (sowohl von Trail als auch vom Rad). Morgen geh ich aber das Tues in Chatel quälen.


----------



## timhau (23. Juli 2013)

Vater und Sohn

Gruß
Felix (timhau)


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> beim reinmachen muss man ein bisschen aufpassen... ich hab schon zwei kaputt gemacht weil sie eben gerade so durchpassen und leicht abknicken
> ist bisschen eine geduldssache



Grad gesehen dass sich bei mir auch schon der Schaltzug durch die Schwinge frisst. Wie setzt ihr das ein? Mit dem dünnen Teil zuerst von oben?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (24. Juli 2013)

Unten ist "eine einkerbung" für den schaltzug .. also halt das er hätl und das teil setzt man einfach auf den schaltzug 
also sozusagen als ende des schaltzuges


----------



## DrChef (25. Juli 2013)

Hab das Teil mittlerweile auch montiert,
musst allerdings das kleine Loch ein wenig aufbohren (ca. 3mm).
Ich denke dass es wegen dem lackierten Rahmen ist, bei anodisierten
ists eventl. nicht nötig.
Ansonsten bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lexx85 (25. Juli 2013)

Könnt ihr mal ein Bild vom montierten Teil machen?


----------



## joecool73087 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
  nachdem ich mein VSX zum ersten mal am Zerlegen bin, hab ich mir 3 Abende diesen interessanten Thread reingezogen.  Und nun mÃ¶chte ich mich zum ersten mal selbst einklinken.
  Das Thema Anzugsmoment wurde zwar schon einige mal behandelt (gute Info von Peter-S und akami), jedoch ist mir das ganze immer noch nicht 100% klar.


Im Thread steht was von 9 Einstellungen. 
  â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
â¢ Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
â¢ Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung
â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen siehe Beschreibung, Fett, keine Schraubensicherung
â¢ DÃ¤mpferschraube Wippe 10-12 Nm, Fett
â¢ DÃ¤mpferschraube Yoke 8-10 Nm, Fett
â¢ Lager Kettenstrebe 2 Nm
â¢ Lager Sitzstrebe 2 Nm
â¢ Hauptlager Hinterbau 8 Nm


Ich kann aber nur 6 Lager finden. Wer von euch kann mir zu Klarheit verhelfen? Habe mal ein Bild gemacht â fÃ¼r Dummies wir mir hilft so was immer. Kann irgenjemand die Anzugsmomente den Nummern im Bild zuordnen?

  Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joecool73087 (26. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt weiß ich auch, wie man Bilder hochlädt ;-)


----------



## Saber_Rider (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es mal hier.
Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich habe ein Votec V.SX Baujahr 2007 und bin auf der Suche nach einem Lagersatz für den Hinterbau.
Anfragen bei Votec und Fahrrad.de ergaben, dass keine Lager vorrätig sind, bzw. diese auch nicht mehr besorgt werden können.
Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Lagersatz oder hilfreiche Tipps?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2013)

Hier im Thread gibt es glaub eine Liste zu den MaÃen der Lager. Hab ich fÃ¼r unter 20â¬ im netz bekommen.


----------



## migges (1. August 2013)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz (War wohl ein Unmotivierter mitarbeiter)bei Brüggelmann gibt es den Kommpleten Lagersatz,Sofort Lieferbar.Und Kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## vx2200 (1. August 2013)

Hmmm bei Brügglmann gibt es den Lagersatz für BJ. 2009 bis 2012.
Der TE sucht BJ2007. 
Ob die identisch sind kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Saber_Rider (1. August 2013)

Genau, ich suche die Lager für den "alten" Hinterbau. Die Kinematik der Modelle 2009-2012 hat sich schon sehr verändert, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass die Lager nicht identisch sind. 
Weiß jemand, ob hier im Thread die Lagerbezeichnungen für das Baujahr 2007 stehen? Bevor ich lange suche und nichts finde. 
 @Tabletop84: Waren das die Lager für den Hinterbau vor 2009?


----------



## migges (1. August 2013)

Ja Sorry mein Fehler.


----------



## HairyGlory (9. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bekomme demnächst ein V.SX mit ner 180er Domain.
Gibt es etwas was ich ändern sollte? Möchte mir ungern die knapp 170 Seiten durchlesen  Habe z.B. von der Schaltzugverlegung gelesen, für den vorderen Umwerfer. Hier muss etwas "nachgearbeitet" werden... Gibt es sonst noch etwas was ich beachten sollte?


----------



## kube (9. August 2013)

Das Problem mit der vorderen Schaltzugverlegung war anscheinend nur ein einzelfall gewesen, was ich an deiner Stelle ändern würde wäre die hintere Schalt und Bremszugverlegung (Bilder in meinem Album) ansonsten hatte ich mit dem V.SX ein Rundum Sorglospaket gehabt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (9. August 2013)

Du solltest alle Schrauben und Lager vom Hinterbau regelmäßig checken, bei mir z.b. löst sich immer wieder die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme (merkt man spätestens wenn der Hiba. plötzlich sehr viel Spiel nach oben/unten hat)


----------



## kube (10. August 2013)

Was hier teilweise als Problem reingetan wird ist unglaublich, alle Schrauben am Hinterbau werden mit Loctite gesichert!!! Dann löst sich auch keine Schraube mehr!!!


----------



## JackZero (10. August 2013)

Eben genau diese Schraube wird lt. Votec nicht mit Loctite gesichert, sondern gefettet........

Kann man übrigens auch in diesem Thread nachlesen, also spar Dir Deine Empörung.


----------



## Erroll (11. August 2013)

Ich hatte an der schraube auch immer loctite mittelfest. Gelöst hat sich da bei mir nie was. Nur wenn ich es eben wollte.


----------



## Tommkill (12. August 2013)

Hab heut mal meinen original Steuersatz Bike BJ 2010 getauscht. Hab ihn aus spaß mal auf die Waage gelegt, weil er mir doch ein wenig schwer vorkam, 370 gr ist das Teil schwer. 

Das sind 200 gr Unterschied zu meinem neuen.


----------



## Lapidal (12. August 2013)

Aha, und was ist jetzt drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. August 2013)

YaY vsx fährt sich geil!


----------



## Tommkill (13. August 2013)

Lapidal schrieb:


> Aha, und was ist jetzt drin?



ein Sixpack Kingpin 1.5 Tapered mit RS Pike 160mm Solo Air

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130728065218&ref=L210YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/Y3RyeT0xJnphPTEmbGM9MSZjdXJjZD0xJmNpZD0xMzA3MjgwNjUyMTgma2F0aWQ9MzA0&pnr=24478


----------



## Kiwi_185 (13. August 2013)

@Tabletop84
Bin ich voll deiner Meinung
Ich brauch aber noch ne gescheide Gabel für des perfekte Fahrverhalten und nicht son Schrott


----------



## Tomak (13. August 2013)

@tomkill: Wie fährt sich denn die Pike ?? Kannst Du die allgemeine Lobhudelei bestätigen ??

Hab mir die Pike auch auf die Wunschliste geschrieben.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tommkill (13. August 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> @tomkill: Wie fährt sich denn die Pike ?? Kannst Du die allgemeine Lobhudelei bestätigen ??
> 
> Hab mir die Pike auch auf die Wunschliste geschrieben.
> 
> ...



noch gar nicht, warte auf mein Umrüstsatz für das DTSwiss Vorderrad. Der erste war ne Falschlieferung.


----------



## ruedigold (15. August 2013)

wollt mich mal melden ... verfolge den Faden leider nicht regelmässig... nun habe ich das v.sx mit dem von Akami ausbaldowerten coil dämpfer auch mal da fahren können, wo es den Unterschied zum RP 23 ausmacht. 

Ich muss sagen, das war die beste Änderung, die ich je an einem bike vorgenommen habe. Das bisschen Mehrgewicht ist mir schnurz ...( da müsste ich ganz woanders ansetzen, ähemm ) ... 

Ich konnte beim Fahren parallel vergleichen mit anderen modernen Enduros, alle mit Luftdämpfern. Bergauf fehlt mir halt die Wippunterdrückung oder besser gesagt, das Verhindern des Einsackens in die Federung, wenns steil wird  ... aber bergab, da sind es (gefühlte) Welten. 

Wie nah sind denn die aktuellen Luftdämpfer am coil? Diese Diskussion "Stahlfeder statt Luftfeder" wird ja wohl hier beim v.sx nicht mehr weitergeführt?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (15. August 2013)

Ich denk wenn Stahlfeder-Feeling bei nem Luftdämpfer will kommt man an einem Piggy-Bag (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) nich vorbei. 

Ich denke mit einem "normalen" Luftdämpfer bekommst du nie die Linearität und die Potenz eines Stahlfederdämpfers


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> @Tabletop84
> Bin ich voll deiner Meinung
> Ich brauch aber noch ne gescheide Gabel für des perfekte Fahrverhalten und nicht son Schrott



Was ist den mit der 55?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. August 2013)

Spricht sagenhaft schlecht an und federt einfach nur ruckelig
Druckstufe braucht man nicht und Fahrkomfort wenns steinig ist gleich 0 

Mach jetzt mal ein Service aber mir ist die Lust an der Gabel vergangen.
Spar jetzt auf die Pike


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. August 2013)

hab mal ne Frage 

Wenn ich den Rahmen festhalte und das Rad hin und her drücke hab ich Spiel und ich weiß nicht wo das herkommt.

Der Horst-Link bewegt sich ein bisschen aber zu wenig für so viel Spiel.

Kann es womöglich an der TU-Buchse liegen? Die ist bei mir ausgeschlagen.

TU - Buchse hat eigentlich nach Oben spiel und nicht zur Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (17. August 2013)

Alle Schrauben nachziehen, wackeln, schauen wo's herkommt. Was ist tu Buchse?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (17. August 2013)

Alles überprüft...
die Buchse an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.
Zumindest nennt sie mein Händler so


----------



## j4m3s (17. August 2013)

Hi,

Ich hab intresse an diesem vsx Rahmen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...lupine-saint-810-bremsen-set-evtl-lyric-170mm jedoch würde mich intressieren ob ich an diesen eine Hammerschmidt kurbelgarnitur montieren kann.

Bin über jede hilfe dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## gotboost (17. August 2013)

Nö, kann man nicht.


----------



## JackZero (18. August 2013)

Bei dem Rahmen fehlt die ISCG Aufnahme (bzw. Gewinde für den Votec eigenen Adapter)


 @Kiwi185 schau mal nach der Madenschraube im Hauptlager, die verursacht manchmal seitl. Spiel..............


----------



## Beppe (19. August 2013)

Update vorm anstehenden AX


----------



## Tomak (20. August 2013)

Mal so am Rande: Welche Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr auf Euren V.sx ??

Habe mir jetzt auf anraten einiger "Experten" gleich mal einen 785mm Race Face Atlas angeschraubt.

Konnte im gemischten Einsatz (Trail, Treppen,Wald und Wiese) noch keinen großen Unterschied feststellen, außer dass ich auf meinen Stammtrails zwei mal am Baum hängen geblieben bin. Hat mächtig gerupft 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Lapidal (20. August 2013)

Also ich fahre den Truvativ Boobar 780 mm finde ich eigentlich ganz angenehm, bin aber auch schon mal an der einen oder der anderen stelle hängengeblieben 

...werde demnächst mal die Griffe nach ihnen auf 760 mal umstellen und Testen mal sehen wie da der Unterschied ist...


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (20. August 2013)

Ich und Kiwi fahren den Spank Spoon in 760... ist soweit eigentlich echt angenehm 
Man hat genügend Kontrolle aber immer noch ein bisschen Platz wenns eng wird... Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (20. August 2013)

Wie breit der Lenker ist, solltest du auch von deiner Schulterbreite abhängig machen. Für mich macht z. B. nichts über 780mm Sinn. Auch nicht am DH'ler. Das Rad wirkt mit zunehmender Lenkerbreite träger und ist nicht mehr so agil. Am VSX fahre ich übrigens 740mm und habe keine Probleme bezüglich Laufruhe. Dafür habe ich im Unterholz Vorteile...


----------



## JackZero (21. August 2013)

Servus,
fahre den Spank Spike in 777 mm breite.
Viel breiter macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, außerdem kann es auf langen Touren doch mal in den Schultern zwicken.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2013)

Hatte mal zum Spaß einen 800er war aber zu breit. Jetzt fahr ich 760.


----------



## Erroll (21. August 2013)

750er Easton Havoc Carbon. Vorher gekürzter Vector auf 740. 750 empfinde ich als ideal. Aber wie hülemüll schon schrieb kommt es auf dein Schulterbreite an. Zumindest wenn du das Rad auch zum Touren und bergauf fahren nimmst.


----------



## Tomak (21. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Empfehlungen 

Der Bock muss alles mitmachen/können - hab leider nur eins.... 

Das deckt sich alles mit meinen Erfahrungen. Hab den Prügel jetzt mal auf 760mm gekürzt. Das scheint mir ein guter Kompromiss aus Handling und Spurtreue zu sein.

Werde vielleicht noch einen kürzeren Vorbau ausprobieren.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (21. August 2013)

Ich fahre auch 760mm. 

Früher bin ich einen 780mm Lenker gefahren aber fand ihn eigentlich bisschen zu breit.

Finde 760mm ist der beste Kompromis-zumindest führ Endruo/All-Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (22. August 2013)

Hey Jungs ich Fahr 700mm Lenkerbreite und bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## JC1300 (25. August 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> @Schiltrac. Vielen Dank für die Fotos!
> 
> 
> So wie mir das Aussieht wurde der Rahmen doch modifiziert. Das Stück vom Hinterbau, wo das Loch dirn ist für die Außenhülle des Umwerfers, ist bei mir deutlich kürzer. Somit kommt auch die Kettenstreber deutlich weiter vor und kollidiert dann mit der Backplate der Hammerschmidt.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396538&page=134

Habe das gleiche Problem! Kann die Kefü nicht montieren, weil der Adapter wegsteht. Leider kann ich den Rahmen nicht zurück schicken.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann?


----------



## Beppe (25. August 2013)

Kommendes WE gehts los; der erste AX mit meinem frisch geserviceten VSX


----------



## __x_cut__ (26. August 2013)

JC1300 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396538&page=134
> 
> Habe das gleiche Problem! Kann die Kefü nicht montieren, weil der Adapter wegsteht. Leider kann ich den Rahmen nicht zurück schicken.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann?



das dürfte wohl ziemlich sicher an der nicht versenkten schraube liegen...haben die bestimmt vergessen, bei mir is die bündig...also wäre das einfachste einen passenden senker zu besorgen und zum einsatz zu bringen  oder machen lassen...


----------



## JackZero (26. August 2013)

Musste bei mir die Schraube des ISCG Adapters die über der Hauptlagerschraube liegt um ca. die Hälfte kürzen damit man sie überhaupt festziehen konnte.
Jetzt stößt sie gerade so nicht mehr an, und schleift beim Einfedern nicht.


----------



## JC1300 (26. August 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass die Hauptlagerschraube gar nicht zulässt, dass der Adapterring sich richtig anlegen kann und dadurch dKurbel nicht komplett ins Trettlager geschoben werden kann.

Ich denke X-Cut hat recht... entweder Schwinge austauschen oder ne zusätzliche Senkung anbringen, falls das geht.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (26. August 2013)

Falls es wirklich genau das Gleiche Problem, wie bei mir sein sollte, dann ist eine !FALSCHE! Hinterbauschwinge montiert.
Mach mal Fotos von der Schwinge und stell sie hier ein.
Speziell der Bereich hinter / oberhalb des Tretlagers war bei meiner falschen Schwinge kürzer als bei der richtigen.

Falls wirklich eine falsche Schwinge drin sein sollte, würde ich den Rahmen so nicht fahren...


----------



## JC1300 (26. August 2013)

Hi,

anbei ein paar Bilder von der Schwinge. Hilft Dir das oder brauchst Du andere Bilder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. August 2013)

Hab heute knapp 3000 Tiefenmeter mit dem vsx gemacht. Bis auf die kaputte Karkasse hat das Rad super funktioniert!


----------



## JC1300 (27. August 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Falls es wirklich genau das Gleiche Problem, wie bei mir sein sollte, dann ist eine !FALSCHE! Hinterbauschwinge montiert.
> Mach mal Fotos von der Schwinge und stell sie hier ein.
> Speziell der Bereich hinter / oberhalb des Tretlagers war bei meiner falschen Schwinge kürzer als bei der richtigen.
> 
> Falls wirklich eine falsche Schwinge drin sein sollte, würde ich den Rahmen so nicht fahren...



Hi Masterlenin,

hier noch ein paar Bilder:








(noch nicht geputzt  )

Für jegliche Hinweise wäre ich Dir dankbar.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Ist das bei dem ersten Bild ein Riss entlang des Tretlagers?


----------



## JC1300 (27. August 2013)

ne, zum Glück kein Riss. ist nen kratzer und dreck. Sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus.


----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Schwinge sieht genauso aus wie bei mir


----------



## __x_cut__ (27. August 2013)

auch die schraube ist bündig....allerdings is da ne art unterlegscheibe drunter...


----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

stimmt, da ist eine gesenkte Unterlegscheibe drunter, aber nur auf der nicht antriebsseite


----------



## JC1300 (27. August 2013)

bei mir ist die auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Hm komisch, diese Unterlegscheibe mit der Senkung scheint bei dir zu fehlen...


----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Antriebseite normale Senkung in der Schwinge, nichtantriebseite normales Loch mit einer gesenkten Unterlegscheibe


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. August 2013)

Das sind bei euch (Jc und kube) 2 ganz andere Schwingen. Bei JC fehlt zwischen unterer Dämpferbefestigung und Hinterrad doch ein ordentliches Stück Material, oder?
So war es bei meinem falschen Hinterbau auch.  Und dann geht nämlich weder Kefü noch Hammersschmidt dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf, irgendwie sah das schon anders aus aber das ist wie mit den Bildern wo man den Fehler suchen muss, da sieht man das auch nicht direkt....Sorry.
Da besteht auf jeden fall klärungsbedarf bei Votec


----------



## JC1300 (27. August 2013)

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Jetzt sehe ich es auch. Bin bereits mit Votec in Kontakt. Mal schauen was die sagen.

Wie Ihr bei dem Bild sehen könnt, habe ich auf Grund dass das nicht gepasst hat, das Plastik bei meinem Token Tretlager gequetscht:





Muss ich das Tretlager auswechseln oder kann ich das Plastik einfach entfernen?

Masterlening: Hatte sich die andere Schwinge bei Dir auch auf das Fahrverhalten ausgewirkt?


----------



## kube (27. August 2013)

Berichte mal was votec gesagt hat....habe da leider schlechte Erfahrung gemacht was Garantie und Gewährleistung nach der Übernahme anlangt


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab heute knapp 3000 Tiefenmeter mit dem vsx gemacht. Bis auf die kaputte Karkasse hat das Rad super funktioniert!



Plain Morte runter zum Rawill-Pass!?
Sehr fein, hab ich grad letzte Woche gemacht und mich noch vor dem Lac Teuzer ne Karkasse gekostet.....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. August 2013)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Masterlening: Hatte sich die andere Schwinge bei Dir auch auf das Fahrverhalten ausgewirkt?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen - ich habe das Rad mit der falschen Schwinge nie aufgebaut. Mir ist das Problem glücklicherweise bereits bei der Montage aufgefallen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. August 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Plain Morte runter zum Rawill-Pass!?
> Sehr fein, hab ich grad letzte Woche gemacht und mich noch vor dem Lac Teuzer ne Karkasse gekostet.....



Ja genau und dann über den Stausee und Bisse du Clavaux bis Sion. Sind sogar laut Bike über 3300hm Abfahrt. Karkasse konnte ich mit zwei Flicken zumindest für die Tour haltbar machen aber hatte doch Schiss liegenzubleiben. Hoffe ich kann das nochmal machen bevor es wieder gen Deutschland geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (28. August 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja genau und dann über den Stausee und Bisse du Clavaux bis Sion. Sind sogar laut Bike über 3300hm Abfahrt. Karkasse konnte ich mit zwei Flicken zumindest für die Tour haltbar machen aber hatte doch Schiss liegenzubleiben. Hoffe ich kann das nochmal machen bevor es wieder gen Deutschland geht.



Sind genau das selbe gefahren, laut GPS 34km, 466hm, 2676tm 

An der Talstation des Cry d'Er in Crans ist ein Bikeshop, der hat auch gscheite Reifen, aber zu Schweizer Preisen halt.


----------



## JC1300 (28. August 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Das sind bei euch (Jc und kube) 2 ganz andere Schwingen. Bei JC fehlt zwischen unterer Dämpferbefestigung und Hinterrad doch ein ordentliches Stück Material, oder?
> So war es bei meinem falschen Hinterbau auch. Und dann geht nämlich weder Kefü noch Hammersschmidt dran...


 
Also, habe mit Votec gesprochen und denen Bilder geschickt. Die meinen, dass die Schwinge schon die richtige ist. Es sieht nach einem Produktionsfehler aus. Es gäbe gar keine Votec Schwinge, wo die Senkung auf der anderen Seite ist, somit konnten die mir nicht bestätigen, dass es ein falscher Hinterbau ist.

Ich schau mir das ganze heute Abend nochmal an und spreche mit Votec morgen über Lösungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. August 2013)

Hmm komisch. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Bei mir war es definitiv eine ganz andere Schwinge!
Kennzeichen der falschen Schwinge:
- Senkbohrung links statt rechts
- Auf der Antriebsseite beginnt die Kettenstrebe früher bzw. der "flache" Teil am Tretlager fällt kürzer aus -> die Backplate der Hammerschmidt kollidiert mit der Schweißstelle an der Strebe
- zwischen den Kettenstreben, hinter dem Tretlage fehlt ein ordentliches Stück Alu

Fotos des falschen Hinterbaus + Zeichnung des richtigen Hinterbaus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10232924&postcount=3341

Also ein Produktionsfehler ist das nicht mehr...


----------



## kube (28. August 2013)

Also mal ehrlich, seit der Übernahme versuchen die einen mit den billigsten Mitteln abzuwimmeln, nachdem Votec mir unmissverständlich klar gemacht hat das sie seit der Übernahme keine Garantie mehr übernehmen obwohl ich noch 2 Jahre Grantie auf dem Rahmen hatte sind die für mich gestorben und ich werde bei denen auch nix mehr kaufen.....


----------



## JC1300 (29. August 2013)

Votec stellt sich quer. Ihr Ruf ist ihnen anscheinend egal. Da ich es nicht von ihrem online Shop gekauft habe, habe ich keinen Garantieanspruch.

Habe auf der anderen Seite eine Senkung angebracht. Konnte dann die KeFü verbauen.

Habe jedoch nun ein anderes Problem:

Die KeFü steht durch den Iscg03 Adapter so weit raus, dass die Kette an der aluplatte der KeFü schleift, bzw gar nicht funktioniert.

Was kann ich tun? Noch nen weiteren Ring auf das Tretlager? Bringt das was? Wo kriege ich den her? (Hab keinen übrig)


----------



## kube (29. August 2013)

voll der Witz, ich hatte das Bike damals im Onlineshop gekauft und die haben sich trotzdem quer gestellt........
das mit dem Ring kannste mal ausprobieren


----------



## JC1300 (29. August 2013)

Da ich keinen Ring übrig habe, brauche ich ein komplettes Lager.

Was für ein Tretlager passt beim Votec? Bzw. auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten? (Habe keine Ahnung von Tretlagern)


----------



## kube (29. August 2013)

Da du eine Truvativ Stylo hast, genauso wie ich brauchst du dieses Lager
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a41972/gxp-team-innenlager-bsa.html?mfid=328


----------



## JC1300 (29. August 2013)

Danke!


----------



## JC1300 (30. August 2013)

Habe ich eigentlich durch ein "längeres" Tretlager nicht das Problem, dass die Kurbelwelle evtl. dann zu kurz ist und das Lager quetscht?

Ich meine, kann ich einfach so das Tretlager durch einen zusätzlichen Ring verlängern ohne Probleme im Zusammenbau der Kurbel zu kriegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC1300 (30. August 2013)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Das Tretlager durch Scheiben zu verlängern hat dazu geführt, dass die Kurbelachse zu kurz war und geklemmt hat.

Habe jetzt den ISCG adapter runter geschmissen und die KeFü so modifiziert, dass es ohne den adapter funktioniert. Hat geklappt. Der ganze vorherige Aufwand war somit umsonst.


----------



## kube (31. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn damit aus?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a71470/yakuza-bb-adapter-fuer-iscg-05.html?mfid=719

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a66338/yakuza-iscg-05-kettenfuehrung-schwarz.html?mfid=719


----------



## Tomak (1. September 2013)

V.SX lebt weiter ...... mit leicht veränderter Geometrie, als VE 160.

Steilerer Sitzwinkel, flacherer Lenkwinkel und 26 Zoll 

Freut mich, dass das gute Rahmenlayout weiterhin Bestand hat.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Beppe (1. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> V.SX lebt weiter ...... mit leicht veränderter Geometrie, als VE 160.
> 
> Steilerer Sitzwinkel, flacherer Lenkwinkel und 26 Zoll
> 
> ...



Hinterbau wird nächstes Jahr komplett überholt. 
Leider hat man den Hinterbau aktuell nicht verbreitert. Schon ab 2.35" auf ner Flow Ex wirds brutal eng.
Die neue Zugführung wird genial und zum ausgestellten Proto noch mal geändert. Final passen 4 Züge/Leitungen ans Unterrohr.


----------



## bascopeach (4. September 2013)

Hat mal jemand von euch über nen V.SX  á la Syntace Umbau nachgedacht?

Also vorne ne RockShox Pike 160 650B mit 650B Laufrad und hinten das reguläre 26"??

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich dadurch Tretlager und Lenkwinkel verändern (kann das jemand berechnen?), aber zumindest den Lenkwinkel dürfte man ja mit nem Steuersatz in den Griff bekommen.

Falls der Lenkwinkel passen würde könnte man auch noch nen sehr niedrig bauenden Steuersatz verbauen und die Spacer zu kurz wie möglich setzen, sowie nen niedrigen Vorbau fahren dass die Front wieder runter kommt...

Mir geht das die letzten Tage irgendwie nicht ausm Kopp und da wollte ich es mal in die Runde werfen 

Und bitte (wenn´s geht) kein 650 Gehate, das find ich echt langweilig...


----------



## Tomak (4. September 2013)

Denke täglich darüber nach, da schau her 

Kann Dir leider keine Berechnungen bez. Winkel machen. Denke aber auch, das es gut gehen müsste.

Was fährst Du denn im Moment für ne Gabel ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (4. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Denke täglich darüber nach, da schau her



Sehr nice! Dann sind wir schon 2, 



Tomak schrieb:


> Kann Dir leider keine Berechnungen bez. Winkel machen. Denke aber auch, das es gut gehen müsste.



Ich hab schon überlegt Votec anzuhauen, ob die das mal durch n Simu lassen können, haben die bei ner Dämpfersimulation auch schonma für mich gemacht...



Tomak schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn im Moment für ne Gabel ?



Ich fahr ne 170mm Lyrik mit nem CaneCreek Angleset 1° flacher.

Damit liege ich bei 65° Lenkwinkel... 

Spacer ist 1cm unterm Vorbau verbaut...

Lass ma überlegen wie wir das anstellen...


----------



## Beppe (4. September 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Sehr nice! Dann sind wir schon 2,
> 
> 
> :



4 

Zudem wollen wir kommenden Winter auf 1*11 umbauen.
Gruss ausm val di sole


----------



## bascopeach (5. September 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Zudem wollen wir kommenden Winter auf 1*11 umbauen.
> Gruss ausm val di sole



Fett! Dann könnte sich das ja echt entwickeln...

Ich möchte evtl. vor der nächsten Saison auf 1*10 umbauen, allerdings mit dem Leonardi Ritzel. Ähnliche Spreizung wie die 1*11 von SRAM, nur mit Shimano Parts (http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Leonar...estkranz-fuer-Shimano-XL-SLX-Kassetten-29-42T)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapidal (5. September 2013)

Hey, 

das überlege ich mir auch schon seit langem 

und mit der neuen Pike ist es echt eine Versuchung...

da ich sowieso mit einem neuen LRS liebäugle...... den einzigen Nachteil sehe ich nur das ich dann 2 unterschiedliche Ersatzschläuche mitschleppen.

der 650B entpricht ja 584 mm im ISO/ETRTO Maßsystem und 26" 559 mm das macht dann macht das 25 mm Differenz. das mach dann im Radius 12,5 mm.

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen pro 10 cm 0,5°... aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## bascopeach (5. September 2013)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass man nen 26" Schlauch sogar in 29" fahren kann.

Das war son besonderer Schlauch, ich komm nicht mehr drauf, also im Notfall den 26" draufziehen und zu Hause dann den 650 wechseln, oder?

Das doofe an der Pike, ein Angleset ist dann nicht mehr fahrbar, weil nur Tapered erhältlich, ich kenne keine Headset dass mit tapered funktioniert.

Daher kommts echt drauf an, auf wieviel Grad sich der Lenkwinkel verändern würde.

Ich würde schon gerne im 65° Bereich rumgurken...


----------



## Beppe (5. September 2013)

http://db.tt/4CjWvptE

So,
heut hab ich meinem Monarch den Rest gegeben. Der freie Fall über die Monster Wurzelteppiche und Felsbrocken war to much.
Dennoch, das VSX ist ein Hammerbike und macht mordsmässig Spass. 
Limitierende Faktoren sind Fahrer und Dämpfer


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2013)

Ist er hin? Meiner hat Pds, Wallis/Brazilian/Plaine Morte etc. mit sicher ein paar 10k hm gut überstanden nur heiß wird er halt recht schnell und die Zugstufe dann auch.


----------



## Beppe (5. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist er hin? Meiner hat Pds, Wallis/Brazilian/Plaine Morte etc. mit sicher ein paar 10k hm gut überstanden nur heiß wird er halt recht schnell und die Zugstufe dann auch.



Der vom Kolkegen funzt noch einwandfrei.
Meiner hat erst die Plattform verloren, dann zu suppen begonnen und dämpft nun seit heute nicht mehr. Wenigstens hält er noch die Luft. Ist ja auch nur noch ein Tag bis zur Mecki bar


----------



## Hans (5. September 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass man nen 26" Schlauch sogar in 29" fahren kann.
> 
> Das war son besonderer Schlauch, ich komm nicht mehr drauf, also im Notfall den 26" draufziehen und zu Hause dann den 650 wechseln, oder?
> 
> ...




26" Latexschlauch passt auch auf 29" - stand in einer der letzten bike - Zeitschriften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (6. September 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> 26" Latexschlauch passt auch auf 29" - stand in einer der letzten bike - Zeitschriften.



Das wars! Danke!

Und zum Thema Tapered + Angleset: Good News from the UK

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...ec49---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-205-p.asp

Soll eh besser sein als das CaneCreek. Wollte ich mir so oder so anschaffen


----------



## Erroll (6. September 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/works-components-15-degree-zs49--ec49---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-205-p.asp[/url]


Baut aber leider halt wieder höher. Wobei ich die Steuersätze von Works uneingeschränkt sehr empfehlen kann.


----------



## strippenzieher (7. September 2013)

hy
habe ein vsx von 2010 mit hammerschmidt, 170mm solo und natürlich noch mehr und wollte wissen ob ich alle bauteile vom rad auf den rahmen von cube hanzz pro vom schnäppchenthred montieren kann
keine ahnung was für ein Steuerrohr ich habe den das hanzz hat 
1.5" Steuerrohr

danke


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. September 2013)

Spätestens beim LRS hast du ein Problem:
Cube hat Ausfallende: 150 x 12 mm und V.SX hat 135x12mm


----------



## kube (8. September 2013)

Das stimmt nicht, habe meinVotec selber zum Hanzz umgebaut und es gibt da keinerlei Probleme, habe sogar den Steuersatz verwendet, und ausfallende ist 142x12, das ist ein Fehler auf der Cube Seite. Beim Laufradsatz habe ich von Mavic Hülsen bestellt die von 135 auf 142mm erweitern.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. September 2013)

Welcher Rahmen ist abfahrtstechnisch eigentlich potenter als das vsx (Dämpfer, Winkel) und trotzdem nicht wesentlich schwerer und bergauf so gut zu treten?`Günstig sollte er auch sein. Habe eigentlich das IBC im Auge aber da soll der Hinterbau nicht so torsionssteif sein...


----------



## Lapidal (8. September 2013)

Hm... mir fällt da nur die Fahes ein, ist aber nicht in der ganz so günstig.


----------



## strippenzieher (8. September 2013)

thx für die antworten
braucht man bei der hammerschmidt spezielles werkzeug bzw. muss ich mir das selber bauen


----------



## kube (8. September 2013)

Mit Hammerschmitt und Hanzz kenne ich mich nicht aus, hatte eine Truvativ Stylo an meinem V.SX


----------



## bascopeach (9. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen ist abfahrtstechnisch eigentlich potenter als das vsx (Dämpfer, Winkel) und trotzdem nicht wesentlich schwerer und bergauf so gut zu treten?`Günstig sollte er auch sein. Habe eigentlich das IBC im Auge aber da soll der Hinterbau nicht so torsionssteif sein...



Das mit dem Gewicht wird schwer. Da der Rahmen vom SX nur 2,7 Kilo wiegt... vergleichbare Rahmen in dem Segment 160-180mm Lightfreerider/Superenduros sind alle deutlich schwerer...

Mir fällt da auch das Fanes und das Torque ein - günstig: Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2013)

Verdammte Kack********!

Jetzt hab ich grad die Madenschraube in der Hauptlagerachse rundgereht weil die irgendwie festgerostet zu sein scheint oder ich zuviel Schraubensicherung rangemacht habe (alleridings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich Letzeres überhaupt gemacht habe).

Hab schon versucht die Achse so zu lösen aber dabei auch den Inbus der großen Schraube etwas rundgedreht. 

Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Bekommt man die Achse überhaupt mit gekonterter Madenschraube lose oder muss ich das jetzt komplett aufbohren (lassen) und eine neue Achseinheit kaufen oder hat noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## migges (9. September 2013)

Hy Tabletob84 Versuch`s mal mit einem Torx anstatt Imbus,die Linke seite(nicht Antrieb) sollte gehn.


----------



## strippenzieher (9. September 2013)

hab vom vsx ja die ex1750 felgen und die ham ja X12 Hinterradnabe 142 mm Klemmbreite fuer 12 mm Steckachsen
der 2012 hanzz pro rahmen ein Syntace X12 Hinterachssystem passt das ohne probleme.

langen die kabel von bremse,schaltung usw. der länge oder muss die leitung gewechselt werden

im moment hab ich beim vsx gr. L bei 186cm
hanzz pro in XL geht oder zu groß

thx


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Hy Tabletob84 Versuch`s mal mit einem Torx anstatt Imbus,die Linke seite(nicht Antrieb) sollte gehn.



ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht nur muss ich dann gucken ob ich eine neue Schraube bekomm. Bzw. erst mal mit Kriechöl eine Nacht stehen lassen denn das wirkt schon alles sehr fest irgendwie. Kann mir auch nicht zusammenreimen wie das alles in der kurzen Zeit und mit so wenig Wasser verrostet sein soll.


----------



## Lapidal (10. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Verdammte Kack********!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich grad die Madenschraube in der Hauptlagerachse rundgereht weil die irgendwie festgerostet zu sein scheint oder ich zuviel Schraubensicherung rangemacht habe (alleridings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich Letzeres überhaupt gemacht habe).



Waaassss? du hast doch den Rahmen erst seit kurzem und da soll es festgerostet sein


----------



## migges (10. September 2013)

Die Achse ist doch aus Alu?Glaub nicht das da Rost im Spiel ist.Aber zur Not hab ich hier noch eine Original Achse Liegen,wenn deine Hin ist Schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## kube (10. September 2013)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> hab vom vsx ja die ex1750 felgen und die ham ja X12 Hinterradnabe 142 mm Klemmbreite fuer 12 mm Steckachsen
> der 2012 hanzz pro rahmen ein Syntace X12 Hinterachssystem passt das ohne probleme.
> 
> langen die kabel von bremse,schaltung usw. der länge oder muss die leitung gewechselt werden
> ...



Habe auch den XL Rahmen, Leitungen und Züge haben gepasst, allerdings war es recht knapp aber es geht


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Die Achse ist doch aus Alu?Glaub nicht das da Rost im Spiel ist.Aber zur Not hab ich hier noch eine Original Achse Liegen,wenn deine Hin ist Schreib mir ne PN.



Danke für das Angebot aber ich bräuchte eher eine passende Schraube falls ich den Hinterbau noch auseinanderkriege.

Problem ist jetzt eher ob ich es versuche und die Schraube völlig runddrehe oder ob ich es sein lasse und erstmal fahre. Würde aber gerne die Sondermaß-DU-Buchsen und eine neue Bremse (ohne Entlüften) verbauen.


----------



## migges (10. September 2013)

O.K Aber sag mal was für eine passende Schraube wäre das?und welche Sondermaß-DU-Buchsen? In Hauptschwinge sind Gleitlager,oder hast du welche für den Dämpfer machen Lassen.
Und was hat dei Bremse damit zutun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (10. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen ist abfahrtstechnisch eigentlich potenter als das vsx (Dämpfer, Winkel) und trotzdem nicht wesentlich schwerer und bergauf so gut zu treten?`Günstig sollte er auch sein. Habe eigentlich das IBC im Auge aber da soll der Hinterbau nicht so torsionssteif sein...



Diese Frage stelle ich mir gerade auch, folgende Rahmen interessieren mich:

bike/	Größe/	Kettenstrebe/	Radstand/	Tretlager/	Lenkwinkel/	Oberrohr/	Reach/	Stack/	Gewicht
V.SX	M	434		1145		360	66,7		580	389	598	3,1 (inkl.Fox Float)
S Enduro	M	430		1159		335	67,5		594	k.A.	632	3 (Carbon+CCDB)
LV 601	M	440		1172		350	65		420	574	2,77 	(o.D.)
SB66	M	432		1148		343	67		615	k.A.	k.A.	3,4 (Alu + FF)
Nomad	M	441		1120		356	67		578	384	582	3,1 (Alu+FF)

is leider unübersichtlich, kopiers dir in einen Editor.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> O.K Aber sag mal was für eine passende Schraube wäre das?und welche Sondermaß-DU-Buchsen? In Hauptschwinge sind Gleitlager,oder hast du welche für den Dämpfer machen Lassen.
> Und was hat dei Bremse damit zutun?



Also halt eine die in die Achse passt oder ist das ein Standard-koknisch zulaufender Schraubenkopf?

Ich meine die Gleitlager. Da hab ich mich schon aufgeregt als Internetstores die mir zum 3. Mal geschickt haben aber laut deren Aussage sollen das welche mit Sondermaß sein die dann auch das Spiel ausschalten sollen. Bremse will ich halt durch den Dämpfertunnel legen und wenn ich eh die Gleitlager tausche kann ich ja auch den Dämpfer rausnehmen und mir das Entlüften und Gesiffe sparen.


----------



## Tomak (11. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand ne neue Rock Shox Pike im V.sx ??

Hab gerade bestellt - werde berichten.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## migges (11. September 2013)

@Tabletop84
Ah Ja jetzt versteh ich das mit der Bremse,ob das Standard Schrauben sind weiss ich nicht Denke aber schon.


----------



## Tommkill (11. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne neue Rock Shox Pike im V.sx ??
> 
> Hab gerade bestellt - werde berichten.
> 
> ...



Ja ich, bin aber erst einmal gefahren.

Spricht bedeutend besser an als meine alte RS Lyric R 170 mm Motion Control von 2010.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (11. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne neue Rock Shox Pike im V.sx ??
> 
> Hab gerade bestellt - werde berichten.
> 
> ...



Bin am sparem 

Aber wird sich wahrscheinlich mindestens noch bis Weihnachten hinziehen 

Als Schüler verdient man leider nicht so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (11. September 2013)

Tommkill schrieb:


> Ja ich, bin aber erst einmal gefahren.
> 
> Spricht bedeutend besser an als meine alte RS Lyric R 170 mm Motion Control von 2010.



Mit 650B? Welche Felge, welche Nabe, welcher Steuersatz? weißt du was über den Lenkwinkel?



Tomak schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne neue Rock Shox Pike im V.sx ??
> 
> Hab gerade bestellt - werde berichten.
> 
> ...



Wow, wie geil! Berichtet mal umgehend!! Muss auch noch sparen, aber bin tierisch interessiert!!


----------



## Tomak (11. September 2013)

Die KOHLE hab ich schon abgedrückt, allerdings noch keine Mail erhalten, dass die Forke raus ist. 

Hoffentlich ver......n mich die Jungs von BMO nicht. Der Lieferstatus steht auf "sofort", drei grüne Balken.

Werde das Teil sofort nach erhalt einbauen. Bin schon ganz wuschig. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (11. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz wuschig.



Und ich erst 

Aber der Neid drückt auch schon n bisschen durch


----------



## Tommkill (11. September 2013)

@ bascopeach

Pike 26" 

Laufräder: DTSwiss Ex 1750

Nabe: DTSwiss 240 Oversize

Steuersatz: Sixpack Kingpin

Lenkwinkel war glaub 65,5 ° mit 160 mm Gabel

Mit 650B sollte sie genauso hoch sein, wie ne Lyric mit 170 mm


----------



## bascopeach (11. September 2013)

Tommkill schrieb:


> @ bascopeach
> 
> Pike 26"
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos! Dachte du hättest auch das "Hybrid" Ding gewagt... 650B vorne, 26" hinten

Lenkwinkel ist leider steiler. Mit 160er vorne 66.7° bei 170er 66.2°

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1311803?in=user


----------



## Tommkill (11. September 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Dachte du hättest auch das "Hybrid" Ding gewagt... 650B vorne, 26" hinten
> 
> Lenkwinkel ist leider steiler. Mit 160er vorne 66.7° bei 170er 66.2°
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1311803?in=user



Ne, habs erst überlegt, aber ich fahr das Bike noch ne weile.

Das sind die Daten vom 2010 Modell

http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsx_bike_09_10.pdf


----------



## hülemüll (11. September 2013)

Ich glaube, das Problem trat hier schon mal auf, dass das Hauptlager der Schwinge Spiel hat?! Ich meine das Lager neben der unteren Dämpferaufnahme... Die Schrauben gelöst und wieder festgeknallt, hat aber immer noch Spiel  Ist das nach 6 Monaten schon ausgenudelt? Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## kube (11. September 2013)

Hatte bei mir auch ein bisschen Spiel gehabt, habe dann Alufolie um die Schraube gewickelt und dann war das Spiel weg...war aber gefummel


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. September 2013)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Problem trat hier schon mal auf, dass das Hauptlager der Schwinge Spiel hat?! Ich meine das Lager neben der unteren Dämpferaufnahme... Die Schrauben gelöst und wieder festgeknallt, hat aber immer noch Spiel  Ist das nach 6 Monaten schon ausgenudelt? Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?



Schraube auch innen mit dem langen Mini-Inbus gekontert?


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2013)

Das Spiel gabs bei mir auch von Anfang an. Der Support hat daraufhin Gleitlager mit sondermaß geschickt die ich heute versuchen werde einzubauen. Weiß nur noch nciht ob es klappt da ich bekanntlich Madenschraube und äussere Schraube rundgedreht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (12. September 2013)

Ah ja... dazu gab's hier auch eine Explosionszeichnung, oder?! Nur damit ich das Prinzip verstehe...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2013)

Bemühe mal die Google-Bildersuche mit "votec Lagerspiel einstellen" dann findest du ein Vorschaubild. Das Original scheint nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein.

Ich krieg meine Achse mit dem rundgedrehten Inbus und der festsitzenden Madenschraube wohl nicht mehr auf und werd jetzt erst mal so fahren und wenn das Wetter schlechter wird nochmal mit Torx probieren. Wenn alles nicht hilft muss ich die Madenschraube und die größere aufbohren, oder?! Dabei kann auch das Gewinde der Ache kaputtgehen aber dann brauch ich halt 'ne neue. Oder was gibt's da für Möglichkeiten?

Hat schonmal jemand den Dämpfer raus- und wieder reinbekommen ohne die Achse der Schwinge zu lösen oder geht das nicht?

Hab grad auch entdeckt dass wohl mein Laufrad schief im Hinterbau sitzt da es nur an einer Seite den Lack aufgecheuert hat:


----------



## µ_d (12. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Oder was gibt's da für Möglichkeiten?



Ich habe die rundgedrehte Madenschraube mit einem stumpfen Bohrer in einer Bohrmaschine und dann wirklich nur über Druck ausgedreht bekommen. 
Der Bohrer hat also mit dem Druck nur über die Reibung gereicht um die Madenschraube zu lösen. Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine. 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand den Dämpfer raus- und wieder reinbekommen ohne die Achse der Schwinge zu lösen oder geht das nicht?


Ja, auch das geht. War, vorallem beim wieder einbauen, nicht einfach, aber möglich.


----------



## Beppe (12. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab grad auch entdeckt dass wohl mein Laufrad schief im Hinterbau sitzt da es nur an einer Seite den Lack aufgecheuert hat:



Scheint "normal" zu sein. Unsere beiden Hinterbauten sind auch schief, die Hinterräder standen vom Aufbau an aussermittig. Da hilft nur die Felge aus der Mitte zu zentrieren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2013)

und ich dachte immer so was käme nur bei Yt vor


----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

Was mach ihr nur alle mit euren Bikes
Nein Spass bei seite,hab heut auch mal nach meinem Geschaut,da war immer so ein Klacken wenn ich oben Links/Rechts gegen die Wippe geschlagen hab,alle Schrauben sind Fest.Hab jetzt Festgestellt das der Abstandshalter der über dem Dämpfer ist(Der Runde der nur mit den 2 Imbusschrauben Dazwichen Geschraubt ist)1-2 zehntel zu Lang ist.Dadurch sass die Wippe in der mitte nicht richtig Drauf,und hatte minimal Spiel.Hab das Teil mal ausgebaut und die Wippe Festgeschraubt,und alles gut,kein Spiel mehr.Werd das Teil jetzt Abschleifen/Feilen.Müsst ihr mal Kontrollieren Vielleicht ist ja das das Spiel bei euch.


----------



## hülemüll (12. September 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Schraube auch innen mit dem langen Mini-Inbus gekontert?



Welche Größe hat denn der Mini-Inbus? Und dann von der Antriebsseite her in die größere Inbusöffnung, oder anders herum  
Ich versuche gerade, das Prinzip der Lagerung/Konterung zu verstehen.


----------



## hülemüll (12. September 2013)

Aaahh, ich hatte es mir schon mal gespeichert...  

Also, hier ist es:


----------



## DigitalEclipse (12. September 2013)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, da kann ich mich ja richtig glücklich schätzen, das ich in den fast zwei Jahren noch nie größere Probleme hatte.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Dolomiten-Cross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

Mit Langem Imbus da rein wo auf dem Bild der Grüne Pfeil ist,die die Madenschraube Später gegen Schraube 2 Drehn um diese auf Spannung zu halten das wars.


----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

OH mann ich vermiss auch die Berge will wieder hin.
Letztes Jahr war Rennsteig in 2tagen,war auch schön,diese Jahr 24h Duisburg.
Die Gruppe hat so entschieden da machst du nichts


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Was mach ihr nur alle mit euren Bikes
> Nein Spass bei seite,hab heut auch mal nach meinem Geschaut,da war immer so ein Klacken wenn ich oben Links/Rechts gegen die Wippe geschlagen hab,alle Schrauben sind Fest.Hab jetzt Festgestellt das der Abstandshalter der über dem Dämpfer ist(Der Runde der nur mit den 2 Imbusschrauben Dazwichen Geschraubt ist)1-2 zehntel zu Lang ist.Dadurch sass die Wippe in der mitte nicht richtig Drauf,und hatte minimal Spiel.Hab das Teil mal ausgebaut und die Wippe Festgeschraubt,und alles gut,kein Spiel mehr.Werd das Teil jetzt Abschleifen/Feilen.Müsst ihr mal Kontrollieren Vielleicht ist ja das das Spiel bei euch.



hä? welches Teil meinst du?


----------



## µ_d (12. September 2013)

Die Verbindungsstrebe der mehrteiligen Umlenkwippe...
Edit: oberhalb von Lager Nr.2 


joecool73087 schrieb:


> So, jetzt weiß ich auch, wie man Bilder hochlädt ;-)


----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

Den Runden Abstandhalter oberhalb Dämfer,und vor Sattelrohr.
Oder schau mal bei meinen Fotos unter  Züge 3,wenndu durch den Flaschenhalter schausst siehst du das runde Teil in der Wippe,das war minimal zu Lang.
Beim Hinterrad aufsetzen hab ich das auch Deutlich gemerkt und dachte immer die Nabe hat Spiel,habs jetzt ein bischen abgeschliffen und gut ist,kein Spiel mehr und alles Ruhig.


----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

Ja genau die meine ich,die war zu Lang und da wo Lager 2 ist war das Spiel da konnte die Wippe nicht richtig angezogen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (12. September 2013)

@µ_d Dank dir übrigens.


----------



## Tomak (13. September 2013)

Soooo Leute, die Pike ist im Bike 




Ich hoffe, das ich mit der Forke aus der CC Ecke rauskomme und hier endlich ernst genommen werde 

Der erste Test musste aufgrund der heftigen Regenfälle mit künstlichen Hindernissen gefahren werden, was in der Stadt halt so geht.....

Das Ansprechverhalten ist gut, war allerdings von meiner Rev schon verwöhnt. Wird sich sicherlich auf einem Wurzeltrail noch anders darstellen.

An Stufen geht sie schon ein bisschen durch den Federweg, wie ihr seht:




Die Stufe ist so ca. 60 cm tief, Luftdruck war auf 30 % SAG eigestellt.

Bin absolut zufrieden, die Verarbeitung ist RS mäßig toll.

Falls es am WE das Schütten mal aufhört, werde ich die Kiste talentfrei über meine Hausrunde zuckeln und berichten.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## migges (13. September 2013)

Sieht auf alle Fälle S..stark aus,würd ich gern mal gegen meine Bos testen.
Aber die Bremsleitung vorn sollte doch hinter das Tauchrohr der Gabel.


----------



## hülemüll (14. September 2013)

Nochmal Hinterbaulagerung: WIE kriegt ihr das Spiel raus? Ob ich diese Madenschraube oder die Achse antriebsseitig drehe, ist immer das gleiche Ergebnis --> Die Achse wird bewegt... ja, ok. und dann? Wie löse ich die Madenschraube in der Achse? Bzw. wie soll sie die gegenüberlegende Schraube überhaupt kontern??? Ich habe immer das gleiche Spiel im Hinterbau... :-(


----------



## migges (14. September 2013)

hülemüll du machst mir Angst
Als erstes nimmst du einen Laaaangen 3er Imbus,der kommt da rein wo auf deiner Grafig der Grüne Pfeil ist,dann die Madenschraube(Grafig Nr.3)ca
2-3 Umdrehungen nach Lings drehen um diese zu Lösen.Dann brauchst du Zwei(ich glaub 5er Imbus)einer kommt da wo der Grüne Pfeil ist drauf zum Gegenhalten mit dem Anderen 5er Imbus Schraube Nr3 Leicht Anziehen bis kein Spiel mehr Vorhanden ist,immer den anderen Imbus Festhalten.Dannbeide 5er Imbus Entfernen.
Zum Schluss wieder mit dem 3er Imbus da rein wo der Grüne Pfeil ist und die Madenschraube Rechtsherum Fest drehen mit ca 4 Nm.Und Fertig


----------



## Tomak (14. September 2013)

Das war dorch mal schön erklärt ..... 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (15. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Soooo Leute, die Pike ist im Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist aber ne 26" oder? hab ich nen knick?


----------



## Tomak (15. September 2013)

Ist eine 26er.... mit der 650b hab ich mich nicht getraut 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (15. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Ist eine 26er.... mit der 650b hab ich mich nicht getraut
> 
> Grüße
> Tomak



Schade, war so gespannt, aber ich kanns auch verstehen...

Vielleicht trau ich mich 2014...


----------



## µ_d (15. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> @µ_d Dank dir übrigens.



Ich habe zu danken. Hatte das gleiche Problem und mich schon damit abgefunden da nichts zu helfen schien. Hab dann auch mal probiert die Strebe in der Wippe auszubauen und alles andere fest zu machen und siehe da: Problem gelöst.
Habe die Strebe jetzt mit ner Feile nen paar zehntel Millimeter gekürzt. Alles super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (15. September 2013)

Schön zu hören das es jetzt gut ist.Ist aber auch ein Fieser Fehler,da muss mann erst mal drauf kommen,hab selbst Laaaange gesucht.


----------



## hülemüll (15. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> hülemüll du machst mir Angst
> Als erstes nimmst du einen Laaaangen 3er Imbus,der kommt da rein wo auf deiner Grafig der Grüne Pfeil ist,dann die Madenschraube(Grafig Nr.3)ca
> 2-3 Umdrehungen nach Lings drehen um diese zu Lösen.Dann brauchst du Zwei(ich glaub 5er Imbus)einer kommt da wo der Grüne Pfeil ist drauf zum Gegenhalten mit dem Anderen 5er Imbus Schraube Nr3 Leicht Anziehen bis kein Spiel mehr Vorhanden ist,immer den anderen Imbus Festhalten.Dannbeide 5er Imbus Entfernen.
> Zum Schluss wieder mit dem 3er Imbus da rein wo der Grüne Pfeil ist und die Madenschraube Rechtsherum Fest drehen mit ca 4 Nm.Und Fertig



oh je... irgendwie habe ich die Madenschraube im Inneren wohl festgedreht und weiss nicht mehr, in welche Richtung   
Nach links herum hat sie keinen Anschlag, oder? Bevor ich sie rundnuckle, wollte ich nochmal fragen... 

Edit: Geschafft. Die Schraube war ganz rein gedreht. Allerdings brauchte ich auf der linken Seite eine Unterlegscheibe, um den Hinterbau spielfrei zu bekommen. Mal sehen, wie lange...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (18. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mich mal ein wenig in der Videofilmerei versucht.


----------



## migges (20. September 2013)

Schönes Videogute Aufnahmen,und die Zeitlupen find ich besonders gut Gefällt.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Rennsteig,ist doch da bei dir um die Ecke?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (20. September 2013)

Vielen Dank.
Ja ist der Rennsteig, jedenfalls Stellenweise. Ich habe ihn sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Tomak (21. September 2013)

So, wie angedroht der Praxisbericht über die RS Pike im V.SX:

Bin heute meinen Hometrail gefahren (Waldboden, Wurzeln, ein paar Steine, kleinere Sprünge und ein paar Treppen). 
SAG 30 %, LS Druckstufe fast zu - 3 Klicks bis Ende.

Die Pike harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Votec, das war aber auch keine große Überraschung  Ansprechverhalten ist top, ich bilde mir ein, sogar noch ein bisschen besser als mit meiner "alten" RS Revelation SA. Das mehr an Steifigkeit habe ich in einer steilen Treppe, bei der viel Druck auf dem VA ist und es ums Eck geht, absolut gemerkt.

Alles in allem eine super Gabel, die das macht was sie soll 

....und für mein Fahrkönnen sicherlich überdimensioniert ist.....aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nüscht 

Achtung: Ich bin kein RS Fan......mir ist es völlig Wurst, was da vorne im Bike für eine Forke steckt. Die neue 34er Fox kanns bestimmt auch, Suntour, BOS, Magura usw. nicht zu vergessen.

Nachtrag von Heute: Bei besseren Bedingungen bin ich heute unseren "Knüppelpfad" gefahren. Relativ steil bergab mit Wurzeln durchsetzt. Mit meinem bisherigen Bikes und Gabeln musste ich immer sehr aktiv (Linienwahl, Bremse usw) fahren um auf dem Bock zu bleiben. Mit der Pike bin ich erstmalig mit einem breiten Grinsen einfach gerade runter gebrettert. LS Druckstufe war fast ganz offen - das Ansprechverhalten ist damit einfach klasse. Der Rest vom Bike hat natürlich sein übriges dazu beigetragen........

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Lapidal (22. September 2013)

Danke für den Bericht. 

Schon auf dem Zettel


----------



## lukasz7 (24. September 2013)

Hallo. Somebody know where I can buy a used frame (with damper) Votec V.SX â¥2010 size M in good conditions?


----------



## Erroll (24. September 2013)

This one is from 2009. But i think the price is ok.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/231986-votec-v-sx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. September 2013)

Um hier mal dem Objektfetischismus zu frönen:


----------



## Lexx85 (26. September 2013)

Seeeehr geil!
Gardasee?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. September 2013)

nee, "nur" Plansee.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. September 2013)

Da war ich noch nicht, aber auf jedenfall ist das Bild der Hammer!

Wie is es da zu fahren?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. September 2013)

Ich kenn mich da auch nicht so gut aus und bin grad von 2 Monaten Wallis verwöhnt. Ist halt viel für mtb gesperrt u.a. auch da wo das Bild entstanden ist aber ich bin bewusst so spät losgefahren damit ich da eben fahren kann. 

Ging von Pflach über Fürstensteig nach Neuschwanstein und dann zur Jägerhütte nach der der Schützensteig folgt der trailtechnisch ganz geil ist aber halt im Vergleich zum Brazilian mit ~2000 Tiefenmetern recht kurz ist. Abgesehen von der Flachetappe an der Südseite des Plansees hab ich dann noch den Ministersteig entdeckt. Auch gesperrt aber für die Rundtour ganz cool. Gibt sicher noch viel zu entdecken wenn  das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Lexx85 (27. September 2013)

Hört sich echt alles ganz geil an, was du da schreibst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (27. September 2013)

@Tabletop84: bist Du noch in der Gegend ?
Wohne  hier , kann Dir vielleicht noch was empfehlen.
Hier gibt es viele Geheimtipps.
Lass Dich von den "Fahrrad im roten Kreis" Schildern nicht abschrecken, ist auf der Ösi Seite nur aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen, kannste trotzdem fahren (solltest nur heil ankommen)


----------



## JackZero (27. September 2013)

hier mal Bilder am Tag..........


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. September 2013)

ja ich bin derzeit am Bodensee und werd sicher noch ein paar Touren im Allgäu fahren. Tipps sind natürlich willkommen!


----------



## Kiwi_185 (27. September 2013)

wo bist du am bodensee ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. September 2013)

Bei Ravensburg. Warst du schonmal am Schienerberg?


----------



## Kiwi_185 (27. September 2013)

ja 
nicht so oft in dem bikepark 
eher die normalen trails aber ich kenn die jungs 
wohn 3 dörfer weiter


----------



## JackZero (27. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja ich bin derzeit am Bodensee und werd sicher noch ein paar Touren im Allgäu fahren. Tipps sind natürlich willkommen!



Hab Dir was als PN geschickt.

Gruss


----------



## Mishima (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern mal den Dämpfer getauscht und einen AFR Shock von Spec/Fox eingebaut, anstatt des DT 180.

Dabei habe Ich gesehen, das die beiden Schrauben schon ganz gut mitgenommen sind (leicht gebogen-Frage der Zeit).

Gibt es dort gesonderte oder normale aus dem Markt nutzen 
Haben ja schon einige Erfahrung hier damit- Bezugsadresse wäre auch gut!!


----------



## kube (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe da ganz normale Schrauben rein gemacht allerdings mit einer höheren Zugfestigkeit  von 12.9


----------



## JackZero (1. Oktober 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern mal den Dämpfer getauscht und einen AFR Shock von Spec/Fox eingebaut, anstatt des DT 180.
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn bei mir lockert sich immer wieder die untere Dämpferschraube, bzw. lockert sie sich nicht, sondern habe immer wieder Spiel und muss die Schraube jedes mal etwas nachziehen, bin jetzt schon bei über 16 Nm
Vermute also mal die ist auch krumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (2. Oktober 2013)

16nm!!

Keine Ahnnung- aber an der Wippe braucht man bestimmt etwas mehr.
Ich werde mir erstmal Schrauben besorgen (am besten im Lenker mitschleppen), für alle Fälle.
Kennt man ja-Schraube bricht,Wochenende oder Feiertag 

Auf jeden Fall ist der Fox Dämpfer mit den 4 Stufen top (allerdings Fummelei bis der Druck paßte, wegen des kurzen Ventils.
Und optisch paßt er sehr schön rein.


----------



## JackZero (2. Oktober 2013)

lt. Hersteller Anzugsmoment untere Dämpferschraube 12 - 14 Nm


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Oktober 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen ist abfahrtstechnisch eigentlich potenter als das vsx (Dämpfer, Winkel) und trotzdem nicht wesentlich schwerer und bergauf so gut zu treten?`Günstig sollte er auch sein. Habe eigentlich das IBC im Auge aber da soll der Hinterbau nicht so torsionssteif sein...



Um darauf nochmal zurückzukommen:

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Wicked? (soll aber leider kein Vivid Air reinpassen, ccdb wohl schon aber ka ob damit der coil, air oder air cs gemeint ist)

Das Canyon Spectral sieht auch interessant aus kommt aber maximal nur mit Revelation.

Würde halt gerne ein Komplettbike kaufen da es so viel billiger ist.


----------



## Mishima (4. Oktober 2013)

Thema Dämpfer-fahre jetzt seit 3 Tagen den AFR von Fox.
Bergauf fährt es sich mit dem DT besser, in der Abfahrt bisher ziemlich gleich (muss noch ein wenig testen).

Was ist den mit so einem Rocco Federteil-gibt es doch mein Ich mit Zug/Druckstufe-oder mit dem Brain aus einem Epic mit dem Ausgleichbehälter an der langen Leine.

Sind so etwas Alternativen-schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Tomak (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

anbei meine letzten Modifikationen in Richtung Enduro......

Race Face Atlas Lenker, für meine Verhältnisse ein satter Vorderreifen und die Pike. Werde bei Gelegenheit über einen kürzeren Vorbau nachdenken, so um die 40mm.

Alles in allen ein Rundum einsetzbares Gerät, logischerweise in den extremen Ausprägungen mit leichten Abstrichen.






Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (4. Oktober 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Thema Dämpfer-fahre jetzt seit 3 Tagen den AFR von Fox.
> Bergauf fährt es sich mit dem DT besser, in der Abfahrt bisher ziemlich gleich (muss noch ein wenig testen).
> 
> Was ist den mit so einem Rocco Federteil-gibt es doch mein Ich mit Zug/Druckstufe-oder mit dem Brain aus einem Epic mit dem Ausgleichbehälter an der langen Leine.
> ...



Ich fahre den FOX RP23 Kashima in High Volume und ich hatte vorher auch den DT Swiss 180 drin. 

Ich finde den FOX sowohl im Up- wie BESONDERS im Downhill besser.
Sehr viel feinfühliger, rauscht leicht durch, aber das geht... der DT hat bei schnellen Schlägen sofort zugemacht und ich hatte ein Hardtail unterm Arsch...

Kommt natürlich auch drauf was du fährst...

Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein BOS Vip´r drin, weiß allerdings nicht ob da der Tune passt, der soll DIE Referenz bei Luftdämpfern ohne AGB sein.

Da juckt es mich schon ein bisschen, weil ich schon echt supergeniale Rezensionen über den gelesen habe, aber ich hab den FOX noch nicht lange und bin mit dem DH-Verhalten auch recht zufrieden...


----------



## Mishima (4. Oktober 2013)

Der Fox jetzt nutzt den Hub schon fast perfekt zu 95% - von da an schon top.
Ich denke auch das man mit einem Tuning auch bei dem was bewirken kann.
Habe den RP 23 in meinem Canyon und dort gefällt er mir auch sehr gut.

Letztendlich bin Ich auf jeden Fall die limitierende Konstante  - egal welchen Dämpfer ich fahre!!


----------



## bascopeach (4. Oktober 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden Fall die limitierende Konstante  - egal welchen Dämpfer ich fahre!!



 wie wahr, wie wahr!!


----------



## Mishima (4. Oktober 2013)

300 ist auch eine Ansage - wenn das allerdings hin/her kaufen ersetzt, wäre es IO.
das klacken was viele hören, würde mich mehr stören.
Aber das macht eine Feder auch 

Los, kauf-und dann sag ob es für dich auch schön war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr den Monarch RT HV, der zwar eine sehr lange Zeit braucht um eingefahren zu werden(lt. Info von einem sehr guten bekannten), aber auch das was ich ihm bisher zugemutet habe war ordentlich und ich bin wirklich begeistert!


----------



## kickbasser (6. Oktober 2013)

Hello all!
This is my first post here on the forum, sorry i don't speak german so i will try to ask in english. Feel free to answer in german im using google translator.

I have a (brand new) Votec V.SX - 2012 model, done few rides only 10km or little more.  Today after cleaning the rear shock (DT Swiss XM180) i noticed a lateral play side to side, is this  normal? I push it with my hand and it moves slightly to the right and to  the left? Could it be bushing problem or is normal and working that way by design?				

The bike is identical to this one:





And 2nd question: what is this replacement for? 
http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-gleitlager-fuer-vmrvxmvsx-354713.html

Thanks in advance! Waiting your reply!


----------



## Mishima (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi there ,

Don´t be afraid.
In normal it became from the Radial Bushes.
If you don´t know that feeling, you shocked (like me first time).

The Radial´s took the Power from the rear - it is not so "rigide" like an normal rear shock - but you can slide perfect the trails.
If you take another to use, you exactly know what I mean.
And the DT needs a little piece of time to get "in form".

Hope that help (and my english is in a half to understand).
As a proof: took one of the srew out from the Réar Shox and you can see-you got mm to left and right.

Greeds


----------



## ry198 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hello Kickbasser,

The dt shock can be moved slightly from side to side due to the special eye they have. But check also the bushings you have- they might be to small. You will need 22, 2 mm / screw is 6 and 8 ob the upper side of the shock. The original mounted one I had on my vsx were too small and I had lateral play until I changed to 22, 2mm bushings..


----------



## kickbasser (8. Oktober 2013)

Thanks for your replys!
 From what i understand there is nothing to worry about, right? Where can i find 22, 2mm bushings ry198? Or maybe better to change the rear shock? Sorry to ask so many questions, i am new to Full Suspenion MTB this is my 1st one!

Does anyone know what this bushings is for? http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-gleitlag...sx-354713.html

thanks!


----------



## ry198 (8. Oktober 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Buchsenset-fuer-DT-Daempfer-D-mm-Laenge.html

here you can find the DT bushings. 

The other link you have shows a part of the bearing set for the VSX. If you change all bearings you will see where it fits...but if your frame is new the bearings must be good for the next couple of months...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kickbasser (8. Oktober 2013)

ry198 schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Buchsenset-fuer-DT-Daempfer-D-mm-Laenge.html
> 
> here you can find the DT bushings.
> 
> The other link you have shows a part of the bearing set for the VSX. If you change all bearings you will see where it fits...but if your frame is new the bearings must be good for the next couple of months...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## bascopeach (8. Oktober 2013)

kickbasser schrieb:


> Or maybe better to change the rear shock?



I really recommend changing the DT Swiss Shock. 

I also had this Shock at first in my V.SX and I was very unhappy...

If you´re new to the "fully"-game it might be okay for you but with the time you push yourself and the bike to new limits, sometimes the shock will be overcharged.

It depends on your Riding Style, for me with focus on Freeride, LightDH and heavy trail riding the XM180 was a disappointment...

If your more into XC and Uphill with "cruising through the Woods" the shock might be okay...


----------



## Hans (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wegen Umstieg auf 29" steht meine Votec in kürze im bike-markt - max500 km gelaufen - wie neu

Größe M - Rahmen incl. Dämpfer,Steuersatz Achse hinten und Schutzblech

auf Wumsch mit schwarzer Fox Van RC2, Laufradsatz Hope/ZTR Flow vom Lightwolf, Umwerfer, Sattelschelle - je nach Wunsch





Schöne Güße

Hans


----------



## ry198 (8. Oktober 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1487118?in=user

Der Nachfolger.....


----------



## bascopeach (8. Oktober 2013)

ry198 schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1487118?in=user
> 
> Der Nachfolger.....



Schönes Ding! 

Den Crossline fahre ich auch, mehr als zufrieden damit, aber ohne Decals sieht der echt besser aus 

Der Spacerturm ist ja auch noch recht mächtig oder?


----------



## ry198 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja an dem Turm muss ich noch arbeiten. ..Stand nicht auf der Prio-Liste - solte erst mal fahrbereit werden. ..Hab halt die meisten Teile aus meinem VSX übernommen - da passte halt nicht alles gleich. ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2013)

und wie fährt sichs im Vergleich zum alten Rahmen?


----------



## ry198 (8. Oktober 2013)

Also viel kann ich noch nicht sagen - hab gerade mal 1std auf dem Bike verbracht.
Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel / steileren Sitzwinkel liegt es schon sehr satt und tief.
Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Bergauf hatte das Pedal ein paar mal Bodenkontakt was ich beim VSX nicht hatte. Bergab macht es richtig Laune....insgesamt finde ich es besser aber das ist sicher auch Geschmackssache....


----------



## kickbasser (8. Oktober 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> I really recommend changing the DT Swiss Shock.
> 
> I also had this Shock at first in my V.SX and I was very unhappy...
> 
> ...



What is your suggestions? I was thinking Rock Shox Monarch RT3, cause i intend to do both, long uphills and long downhills  AM riding in general. What surprise me the most is the price of the DT Swiss XM180 they sell this fork for about 300 euros, so expensive and not reliable?

This is my frame V.SX 2012 (only different color) from bikeunit.de They had it in stock a month ago, now it's gone, in the info section there was a shock measurement: Dämpfereinbaulänge 190mm (22,2x8/22,2x6mm) also they sell some shock with a title: Votec Custom...like this one Monarch with custom adjusted bushings i guess....? I am confused a little bit about the shock sizes, there is so many..., wich one suited for my model. 190mm x 50mm? Did your shock have a lateral play like mine? Did you use special bushings like ry198 mentioned earlier?

Few other questions guys   In general what is your thoughts about the V.SX compared to other known brands? like Canyon Strive or YT Wicked both enduro category?

Thanks again and sorry for so manny questions!


----------



## Lexx85 (9. Oktober 2013)

Schaut richtig, richtig gut aus! Was wiegt es, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Oktober 2013)

kickbasser schrieb:


> also they sell some shock with a title: Votec Custom...like this one Monarch with custom adjusted bushings i guess....? I am confused a little bit about the shock sizes, there is so many..., wich one suited for my model. 190mm x 50mm? Did your shock have a lateral play like mine? Did you use special bushings like ry198 mentioned earlier?
> 
> Few other questions guys   In general what is your thoughts about the V.SX compared to other known brands? like Canyon Strive or YT Wicked both enduro category?
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for so manny questions!



The shock is intended for the V.XM and it's a special shimstack-tune to suit the frame-kinematics. This is the custom-shock for the vsx: http://www.bikeunit.de/rockshox-mon...eqrecqid=333b8021-30b8-11e3-9d74-002421dde24d I cannot complain about the performance with the RT3. It feels smooth and supple without lacking support for bigger hits.


----------



## Hans (13. Oktober 2013)

schweren Herzens verkaufen ich meinen V.SX Rahmen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/250097-votec-germany-votec-v-sx-endoro-rahmen-m-modell-2012


----------



## bascopeach (13. Oktober 2013)

kickbasser schrieb:


> What is your suggestions? I was thinking Rock Shox Monarch RT3, cause i intend to do both, long uphills and long downhills  AM riding in general.



I think this would be a good choice, the RS Air Dampers tend to be a bit more on the Trail(Uphill), than on the Descend side of things. 

The FOX tends to "rush" through a large amount of travel quickly, if you arrange yourself with this its good, but I think thats not the "real deal" for AM riding.

I will get my shock tuned in the winter, I guess...

MY PERFECT CHOICE for the V.SX would be the BOS Vip´r, I herad so much great things about that Shock, it must be awesome!!



kickbasser schrieb:


> I am confused a little bit about the shock sizes, there is so many..., wich one suited for my model. 190mm x 50mm?!



Shock in the V.SX is a 200x57mm the DT Swiss is 200x55 so you´re gaining a little extra Travel when changing to a new shock...



kickbasser schrieb:


> Did your shock have a lateral play like mine? Did you use special bushings like ry198 mentioned earlier?
> !



No I didn´t use special bushings, but I didn´t have had those problems...

Now I´m using Huber Bushings with my new Shock.


----------



## kickbasser (17. Oktober 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## jomei21 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist letzte Woche das Schaltauge abgerissen, genauer gesagt das gewinde ist ausgerissen (irgend ein Stock hat sich blöd verklemmt)...
Also neues bestellt bei Fahrrad.de für 25 mit Versand im Riesenkarton
Jetzt wollt ich das Schaltwerk wieder anschrauben, bring ein bisschen Spannung drauf...ratsch wieder Schaltauge im Arsch, sprich wieder Gewinde rausgerissen

Bin ich einfach zu doof? Mit wieviel Nm muss/darf man die denn anziehen?
Oder ist das einfach eine Scheißqualität, das kann doch nicht sein? Da hält ja jede Baumarktgewindemutter für 10ct. mehr aus
Hat jemand schon ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

Sind die besser?

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...oxiert.html?listtype=search&searchparam=votec

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht denn das Gewinde des Schaltwerks aus? Ist das evtl. beschädigt, so dass es das Gewinde des Schaltauges rausfräst?


----------



## jomei21 (18. Oktober 2013)

Sorry hab ich falsch beschrieben...
nicht das Gewinde zum schaltwerk ist ausgerissen, sondern die 2 für die Rahmenbefestigung.
Ich glaub ich weiss jetzt auch was das Problem ist..die haben viel zu kurze Schrauben mitgeschickt, war nur 2 umdrehungen drin
Das WE ist jedenfalls gelaufen


----------



## Erroll (30. Oktober 2013)

http://www.votec.com/assets/download/VE160.pdf


----------



## bascopeach (18. November 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Da du eine Truvativ Stylo hast, genauso wie ich brauchst du dieses Lager
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a41972/gxp-team-innenlager-bsa.html?mfid=328



Hab das 2011 Votec V.SX mit Hammerschmidt und möchte auf 1fach switchen...

Ich kann mich ums verrecken nicht mehr ans Lager erinnern, was muss ich denn für die SRAM X01 Kurbel fürn Lager kaufen?

Habt ihr Lagerempfehlungen?

und könnte mir noch einer sagen ob diese Kefü ans V.SX passt? (Ich hab da auf jeden Fall so eine kleine Aufnahme oberhalb des tretlagers, kann morgen mal ein Foto davon machen)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-E-Type---SRAM-S3-.html?xtcr=25&xtmcl=hirteen

Thanks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (18. November 2013)

Die Aufnahme oberhalb des Tretlagers ist für den Umwerfer und da sollte die Kettenführung eigentlich passen. So wie ich das sehe hat die Sram X01 Kurbel einmal GXP und BB30 Lager


----------



## bascopeach (18. November 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme oberhalb des Tretlagers ist für den Umwerfer und da sollte die Kettenführung eigentlich passen.



Sehr schön, möchte ein RaceFace NarrowWide Ring verwenden und da brauche ich dann ja nur noch ne obere Führung, schön clean und vor allem leise!



kube schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hat die Sram X01 Kurbel einmal GXP und BB30 Lager



Das ist ja das Ding, was muss ins SX? BB30 oder GXP? Wenn ichs mir raussuchen könnte würde ich natürlich GXP nehmen, ist günstiger


----------



## kube (18. November 2013)

GXP muss ins V.SX, BB30 ist ein Presslager

Zitat aus Wikipedia: BB30[10] 42 BB30 68, 73 oder 83 mm Kugellager werden direkt in den Rahmen gepresst. Offener Standard (ursprünglich von Cannondale eingeführt) [11] Außendurchmesser Kurbelwelle BB30-Kurbeln 30 mm,


----------



## bascopeach (18. November 2013)

kube schrieb:


> GXP muss ins V.SX, BB30 ist ein Presslager



Nichts anderes wollte ich hören, sehr geil! Danke!


----------



## kube (18. November 2013)

Gerne....


----------



## snooze (18. November 2013)

ja, du brauchst GXP BSA MTB 68/73mm.

schau mal in dem XX1 DIY Fred da werden diverse Kefüs für 1 fach diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (18. November 2013)

da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## bascopeach (25. November 2013)

So jetzt fehlt mir noch der Q-Faktor vom V.SX Rahmen von 2011... 

Hat den jemand parat?

Vielen dank!


----------



## Beppe (2. Dezember 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> So jetzt fehlt mir noch der Q-Faktor vom V.SX Rahmen von 2011...
> 
> Hat den jemand parat?
> 
> Vielen dank!




Meinst Du wie breit ne Kurbel mindestens sein muss, damit sie an den div Streben vorbei passt???
Q Faktor ist afaik ja eher ne Angabe der Kurbel.

Falls es Dir um den Umbau auf 1*11 geht, meine X01/11 hab ich mit Q168 bestellt. Dass man darauf zu achten hat, ist mir auch erst auf den letzten Drücker zugetragen worden.

Die 27,5" Umbauplanungen liegen erstmal auf Eis.


----------



## bascopeach (4. Dezember 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Meinst Du wie breit ne Kurbel mindestens sein muss, damit sie an den div Streben vorbei passt???
> Q Faktor ist afaik ja eher ne Angabe der Kurbel.
> 
> Falls es Dir um den Umbau auf 1*11 geht, meine X01/11 hab ich mit Q168 bestellt. Dass man darauf zu achten hat, ist mir auch erst auf den letzten Drücker zugetragen worden.
> ...



Danke! Das hab ich dann auch rausgefunden.

Bilder von meinem Umbau folgen, momentan gibts ein paar Lieferschwierigkeiten...


----------



## Beppe (4. Dezember 2013)

1*11?




bascopeach schrieb:


> danke! Das hab ich dann auch rausgefunden.
> 
> Bilder von meinem umbau folgen, momentan gibts ein paar lieferschwierigkeiten...


----------



## bascopeach (4. Dezember 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> 1*11?



1x10 "Spezial"


----------



## Beppe (4. Dezember 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> 1x10 "Spezial"



Ach die Ghettoversion


----------



## bascopeach (4. Dezember 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ach die Ghettoversion



So isses!! 

Wobei ich die echt geil finde!


----------



## bascopeach (27. Dezember 2013)

So, die Teile lassen schwer auf sich warten, da habe ich das SX nochmal im alten Setup pflügen lassen.An alle SX´ler - rutscht gut rein!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (28. Dezember 2013)

Top !  

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch ins 2014 

Grüße Tomak


----------



## Kiwi_185 (28. Dezember 2013)

Fettes Bild  

Wünsch auch allen einen guten Rutsch  bleibt nicht stecken 

Falls jemand zufällig an Silvester nix zu tun (morgens und mittags natürlich) hat und in der Nähe von Bodensee/Konstanz wohnt 
kann sich gerne bei einer Silvestertour anschliessen. 
Dann wären wir schon 3 Vsx`s


----------



## migges (28. Dezember 2013)

Super BildSo Tolle hab ich nich von miraber für einen Guss und um euch allen einen guten Rutch zu wünschen wird`s Langen und mein Fazit nach 3 Jahren VSX immer noch ein Tolles Bike das Spass macht.Happy New Year


----------



## sundaydrive+r (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch ein 2010-er und bin bis auf die gelegentlichen Kettenklemmern, wenn die Kette zwischen Rad und Schwinge rutscht, sehr zufrieden 






Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Beppe (29. Dezember 2013)

@bascopeach 

Klasse Aufnahme. Mein Bild des Tages. Lob auch an den Fotografen und den upload in high res!

Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr 2014 auch von mir 

Ich hab mir mit Kiwi_185 dieses Jahr auch ein V.SX gegönnt und muss sagen es läuft super . Hat vielleicht für einen 2 Meter Mann wie ich hinten zu wenig Druckstufe aber das werd ich schon noch hinbiegen können. Der einzige richtige Nachteil ist das kein Dämpfer mit Piggyback reinpasst.

Direkt nach dem Aufbau im März hat es mich und Kiwi_185 im Familienurlaub nach Levanto an die ligurische Küste verschlagen... Der erste Härtetest für das V.SX den es mit Bravour bestanden hat  Während es in Deutschland kalt war und teilweise geschneit hatte konnten wir Trails der Superenduro Serie bei ca. 25° und staubigen Bedingungen 5 Tage genießen!!!






Weiter ging es nach einigem Schulstress in den Sommerferien mit dem V.SX in die Vogesen. 3 Tage Endurotouren auf den Spuren von Jerome Clementz 1 Tag Bikepark und das V.SX gab immernoch kein Mucken von sich und erledigte seinen Job ohne Wenn und Aber.

Mit unserem Veloklub ging es dann nach einigen Hometrail Geballere zum Haupturlaub nach Livigno und das während der Nine Knights Woche !
2 Tage Bikepark Geballere auf allen Strecken, ob rote Flow Line mit vielen Sprüngen oder die schwarzen Linien wie die DH... das V.SX hat alles mitgemacht und mich vollstens überzeugt... als ob das nicht reichen würde hat es mir einige unvergessliche Trains mit Andreu Lacondeguy, Mads Makken oder auch Anton Thelander gebracht. Spätestens nach 4 weitere Tourentage mit bis zu 1600 Höhenmeter in die anderen Täler war mir klar, es war die beste Entscheidung das V.SX aufzubauen!
Anbei mal ein paar Fotos aus Livigno:








Insgesamt gesehen war Livigno wohl die beste Mountainbike Woche des Jahres!

Welche Länder und Trails hat euer V.SX so 2013 gesehen oder wird es 2014 vermutlich sehen?

Grüße!


----------



## bascopeach (2. Januar 2014)

TheMomentOfLive schrieb:


>


Schöner Kurzbericht, ich kann leider deine Bilder nicht sehen.2013 war bei mir etwas dünn: das SX war öfter auf der EsNos in Esslingen (sehr geile Strecke. Dicke Empfehlung!), in Wildbad und als Highlight auf dem Flowtrail (dem längsten Europas) in Flims (das MUSS man gesehen haben!)


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (2. Januar 2014)

Wildbad haben wir mit dem V.SX auch besucht! War auf der IXS DH aber leider grenzwertig wobei das auch an den vereisten Steinen und den Klickpedalen gelegen haben könnte... !
Flims war bei uns auch noch geplant in Verbindung mit dem SSES... Zum Glück sind wir dann doch nicht hingegangen... !
Wegen den bildern ... schaut einfach in meinem Album ! Sind alle drinnen


----------



## sundaydrive+r (2. Januar 2014)

Letztes Jahr hat das V.SX nur 2 Heimattouren erlebt - ist gewissermaßen mein Auslandsbike, es wird zu 99% in alpinen Gebieten eingesetzt - hieß für 2013, Gardasee, Lenzerheide und Finale Ligure. Hoffe, das es mindestens die 3 Orte auch dieses Jahr werden.
In 2012 hat mich das V.SX bei der Bike Attack auf Platz 273 von 777 Teilnehmern gebracht. 2013 hat mich ein Ventilabriss zur Aufgabe genötigt - 2014 wird eine Platzierung zwischen 200 & 250 angepeilt 

Gesundes neues Jahr allen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiwi_185 (2. Januar 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> das SX war öfter auf der EsNos in Esslingen (sehr geile Strecke. Dicke Empfehlung!), in Wildbad und als Highlight auf dem Flowtrail (dem längsten Europas) in Flims (das MUSS man gesehen haben!)



Ist der EsNos gut mit dem Zug zu erreichen? 
Wäre garnichtmal so weit weg von uns und mal eine Überlegung wert oder @TheMomentOfLive ?


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (2. Januar 2014)

Also warum mit dem Zug... 1,5 Stunden nach Esslingen geht gut mit dem Auto und vor April kann ich wegen Abitur eh nicht, also Mai rum können wir schonmal hin fahren! @ Kiwi_185 

Mal schaun vielleicht wird das V.SX nächstes Jahr auf ein paar Enduro Rennen, vor allem Ischgl Overmountain ausgeführt und die deutsche Meisterschaft in Albstadt darfs vermutlich auch mitnehmen ! Wird wohl wieder ein entspanntes Jahr!


----------



## bascopeach (2. Januar 2014)

Schaut euch einfach mal die Videos von der EsNos hier auf mtb-news an, dann könnt ihr abschätzen ob es sich lohnt... Mit dem Zug ist doof, mit dem auto perfekt!


----------



## Beppe (20. Januar 2014)

Bevor mir die ganze teure Kohle verschimmelt, bin ich heute mal für ne Stunde in den Keller...


----------



## bascopeach (20. Januar 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bevor mir die ganze teure Kohle verschimmelt, bin ich heute mal für ne Stunde in den Keller...


Hammer! Meins kommt nächste Woche in die Bearbeitung! Wird auch gut!


----------



## migges (23. Januar 2014)

Gute Abend.Da ich auch nicht mehr weiss,wohin mit meinem ReichtumDenk ich über eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze nach.Hat hier jemand mit der Crank Brothers Kronolog Erfahrungen,taugt die was?Die gibt es ja im vergleich zu anderen Relativ günstig,und der zug bewegt sich nicht mit beim Absenken.Gefällt mir ganz gut.
Und der Nutzen-Kosten Faktor Schmertzt nicht so Doll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (23. Januar 2014)

Schau mal ins aktuelle Enduro Mag. Da ist ein Sattelstützen Test mit allen momentan gängigen Modellen drin. Evtl hilft dir das. Ich würde die LEV nehmen. Macht bei mir seit 3 Jahren einen guten Job.


----------



## migges (23. Januar 2014)

Dank dir,und ja die LEV wäre noch eine Alternatieve,wollte aber so wenig wie möglich Ausgeben,da ich die Absenkung hier eher selten brauche.Gefälle von ca.30-40% gehen auch so bis jetzt.Aber mann wird ja Älterund die Knochen wollen nicht mehr so wie vor 10 Jahren


----------



## DigitalEclipse (23. Januar 2014)

Hi. LEV kann ich auch empfehlen. Kronolog? Mmh, lieber nicht. Die ist mit ziemlich mießem Ergebnis hier im Forum schon mal getestet worden. Damals, als sie neu raus kam. Die hat als Arretierung so einen geriffelten Kunststoffstreifen der extrem schnell verschleist.
Ich persönlich würde sie nicht nehmen. Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben.


----------



## bascopeach (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn du Geld sparen willst nimm die KS Dropzone... Hebelchen tuts bei mir (bisher) auch... Update kommt aber (das gebe ich zu)Von der Kronolog rate ich dir auch, hab bisher nur schlechtes gehört und gelesen...


----------



## elebenty (24. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre seit letztem Sommer eine Kindshock Supernatural ohne Remote. Gab es damals im Angebot für rund 150€. Habe die Lenkerverstellung bisher nicht vermisst. Ich schalte auch nicht die ganze Zeit hin und her. Und auch meine Mitfahrer die alle die Reverb mit Remote haben sagen dass sie darauf, aufs entlüften und auf die zusätzlichen Kabel verzichten könnten


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2014)

Ich behaupte das Gegenteil. Ich kam von der i950 ohne remote und fahre jetzt die lev mit remote (gibts auch nicht ohne). Ohne remote würde ich nie wieder montieren. Wer einmal remote hatte fährt nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## migges (24. Januar 2014)

Oh man ich seh schon das wird ne Schwere Geburt.Naja Eilt ja nicht so,werd mich mal noch ein wenig umschauen.
Dank euch aber alle für die Infos.


----------



## Tomak (27. Januar 2014)

Fahre die KS Supernatural an beiden Bikes und bin absolut zufrieden....

Komfortgewinn durch Remote ist unumstritten - mir langts erstmal so.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## kickbasser (27. Januar 2014)

Hello all,

I would like to ask if it's worth it to change my current headset FSA ORBIT XTREME PRO 1.5R for a ZS (zero stack) one? My frame V.SX 2012 (160mm model) currently has 170mm fork and i would like to reduce the angle a little bit by changig the lower outer cup for a zero one and from aesthetic point of few i prefer the ZS one.

Is it worth it or the conventional outer cup model is more solid and durable?

I'm between this 3 models, wich one would you recommend guys?
1. Superstar Grande Bambino - 40€
2. SixPack The Cup - 50€
3. FSA Orbit Z 1.5R - 50€


----------



## bascopeach (29. Januar 2014)

So, erste Bilder von meinem Update (mehr Bilder gibts auf meiner Page im Album)







für die meisten SX Besitzer hier interessant,* die Reverb Stealth passt in den Rahmen!!*

Außerdem noch interessant was ich so getrieben habe:
Der Umbau brachte ganze 1,45 Kilogramm auf der Waage!!! Das nenne ich eine Pfundskur!

Bin jetzt mit einem dicken FR/Superenduro Setup auf 14,55 Kilo!

Neu:

Reverb Stealth (ist über das offene Sattelrohr verlegt)
--> RemoteHebel ist UpsideDown links montiert, die Schraube habe ich gegen eine
schwarzeloxierte Titanschraube ersetzt
--> Da ich 1x fahre konnte ich mit meinem Mechaniker die Leitungsführung für den vorderen Schaltzug für die Reverb verwenden. Sehr clean, sehr schön gelöst!

Reset Racing GXP Innenlager in schwarz
--> Made in Germany
--> Superleicht und eine echte Schönheit!

Sram XO1 Kurbel 175mm carbon black (bekommt noch matte black decals)
--> Spider abmontiert
--> RaceFace Crankboots in Schwarz
--> Gewicht ist unschlagbar!!

Absolute Black spiderless Kettenblatt 32 Zähne
--> wunderschöne CNC Fräsarbeit!
--> Ähnlich einem Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt (daher nur die obere Führung)

E*thirteen XCX upper ChainGuide E-Type mount
--> Sehr clean, da über den E-Type Mount angeschraubt.
--> Wiegt entspannte 65g

Connex Blackgold Kette
--> Bisschen Bling Bling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canfield Crampon Ultimate Pedale in schwarz
--> (Gleitgelagert)
--> die flachsten (7-11mm) und vermutlich die schönsten Pedale auf dem Markt

SLR Titan - gestripped und neu bezogen
--> mit mattschwarzem Kunstleder in Mikrofaser/Wildlederlook
--> (von Ausstattungsschmiede Gaber - dicke Empfehlung, machen auch viele Sättel für Profis u.A. für die Fumic Brüder sowie eine ganz besondere Schmiede aus dem Schwarzwald)

Noch nicht auf dem Bild: RaceFace Stealth Atlas Bar in 785mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (30. Januar 2014)

Ein schöner aufbau,auch wenn ich nicht so der Fan von Schwartz und Clean bin,ich mag Liber bischen Fabe.
Aber Trotzdem Schön,und sag mal wie du mit 1fach klar kommst,ich überlege auf 2fach umzubauen,hab aber noch Bedenken das das nicht Langt 14+Kg müssen ja auch hochgetretten werden.


----------



## Tomak (1. Februar 2014)

Top, gefällt mir gut und technisch ebenfalls super gelöst !

Das mit der Reverb ist ein heisser Tip !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (1. Februar 2014)

SCHWARRRTZZZZZZ-SCHÖNNNNN.

Mir gefällt´s.
Mal als technische Frage:
Das ist doch ein VSX aus der jetzigen Serie, oder?
Was wurde eigentlich aus dieser genialen unteren Zugführung, die man "zu/aufklappen" konnte (Messebilder)-und da Ich den AFR Shock aus einem Spezi Enduro, ist ja auch FOX, fahre-der aber leider überhaupt nicht "läuft". 
Muss mit sehr hohem Druck gefahren werden (90 kg Gewicht Fahrer + Gepäck), reagiert dann sehr hart.
Der DT zu weich. Überlege jetzt einen Monarch oder RP 23 ein zusetzten.
Welcher wird favorisiert, was für eine Tune Einstellung.
Ich fahre nur Touren, also nichts aufregendes oder grobes.
UND,
Bekomme Ich mit dem HUBER TOOL ein Sphärenlager in meinen DT-muss ein Lager tauschen und dieses Werkzeug habe Ich hier?


----------



## Erroll (1. Februar 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein VSX aus der jetzigen Serie, oder?


Ist ein 2012/2013er Rahmen. Sprich nicht das aktuelle Modell. Sieht man sehr gut an der Kabelführung.


----------



## bascopeach (2. Februar 2014)

Genau, das ist ein 2011er Rahmen.Danke für die Blumen. Merke jetzt leider nach 3 Jahren, dass mal neue Lager fällig werden. Der Bock knackt ganz ordentlich.Wisst ihr ob das von Votec immer noch gemacht wird? also für Rahmen vor der Übernahme durch fahrrad.de?


----------



## _mike_ (2. Februar 2014)

Google ist dein Freund: http://www.fahrrad.de/336104.html


----------



## bascopeach (3. Februar 2014)

Ist ja witzig... meiner auch! 

Aber es ging mir nicht um den Satz. Sondern darum, dass der mir gewechselt wird... Also wer mir das machen kann.

N Freund von mir ist 2RadMech aber die haben kein Auspresswerkzeug...


----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2014)

Jeder anständige Radladen um die Ecke kann das im normal Fall für dich machen.


----------



## _mike_ (3. Februar 2014)

Ich mach das mit ner Nuss und einer Gewindestange, sowas ist auch fein dafür: http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/BPET.htm

Eroll hat Recht - ein anständiger Radladen sollte sowas haben und als Dienstleistung anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (3. Februar 2014)

Und da ich gerade dabei bin, dat Dingen so richtig auf Vordermann zu bringen überlege ich mir das Works-Components Angleset mit 1,5°
Mein CaneCreek mit 1° ist total durch, da läuft rostige Sauce unten ausm Cup :ODa mir das von Votec eingebaut wurde wollte ich mal bei denen nachfragen, die das selber gemacht haben. Welches Angleset 
ist denn das richtige für das durchgehende 1.5 Steuerrohr im SX (Baujahr 2011)
*EC44 - ZS44*

oder?

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-angle-headset-semi-integrated-type-131-p.asp

Kennt jemand nen Händler? Mein freund google kannte außer der Homepage nur 1 Shop und der führt nur 1 und das ist tapered...
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2014)

Workscomponents vertreibt nur direkt. Wenn du doch eh schon ein angleset drin hast, würde ich einfach neue lager dafür und falls benötigt, die schale für -1,5° kaufen. Ist doch der leichteste weg.


----------



## bascopeach (3. Februar 2014)

Topp Tipp! Dann ist der Wechsel auch nicht son Stress! Hab gerade gelesen dass es Zweitanbieter gibt, die Rostfreie Edelstahllager verkaufen, die muss ich jetzt nur noch finden


----------



## snooze (3. Februar 2014)

@bascopeach
schöner Aufbau! deine Erfahrungen mit den Crampons würden mich dann sehr interressieren !

Mein VSX hat auch ein Winterupdate erfahren, X01 mit XX1 Kurbel. Liege jetzt bei 14,12 fahrfertig.

    
(sind nur handypics)


----------



## bascopeach (3. Februar 2014)

snooze schrieb:


> @bascopeach
> schöner Aufbau! deine Erfahrungen mit den Crampons würden mich dann sehr interressieren !



Wird gemacht!  Bin auch gespannt, evtl. morgen auf nen ordentlichen Ride *sabber*

Deine Kassette *obersabber*  und spitzen Profilbild


----------



## bascopeach (3. Februar 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Jeder anständige Radladen um die Ecke kann das im normal Fall für dich machen.



Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Lager ersetzt? bzw. ersetzen lassen? Was hat das dann bei euch so gekostet?Lager 49€ +Lager wechseln x€ = XXX€Bei mir knackt es im Gebälk, entweder es kommt vom Angleset oder eben von den Lagern, und ich tippe eben auf die Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn bei dir suppe aus dem angleset kommt tippe ich ehr aufs angleset. Das ist ja bekannt, dass das gern mal knackt.


----------



## Schiltrac (5. Februar 2014)

Hey Jungs sorry  ich habe auch mal ne frage bezüglich des Steuersatzes:

Ich haben einen 2011er Rahmen in L und eine 36er Talas mit durchgehend 1 1/8 Zoll.

Der passt, oder? (weil oben wurde was von zs44 gepostet. Aber das SX hat doch ZS49? )

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-52-p.asp


----------



## Tomak (9. Februar 2014)

…ja der passt !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Schiltrac (9. Februar 2014)

Top thx


----------



## Tomak (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bräucht mal Eure Einschätzung:

Seit dem Einbau der Pike mit 160 mm (vorher Revelation 150 mm) ist der Geradeauslauf verändert. Das positive ist, das die Fuhre jetzt noch stabiler gerade aus läuft. Das negative ist, wenn man den Lenker los lässt, (also freihändig fahren will) kippt er nach links oder rechts weg...

Ist das so normal ?

Kann ich das mit einer ZS Lagerschale unten korrigieren ? Im Moment habe ich einen Sixpack EC, da könnte ich fast nen cm Einbauhöhe sparen...

Danke und Grüße
Tomak


----------



## __x_cut__ (11. Februar 2014)

jetzt mach keinen mist...ich plane eine 180er gabel einzubauen...das kann doch aber nicht zu verändertem geradeauslauf führen?


----------



## Tomak (11. Februar 2014)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, da doch viele 170er Lyriks und auch 180er Fox Forken fahren. So lange ich den Lenker festhalte geht's gradeaus - lasse ich los, kippt das Vorderrad weg 

Bin ein bisschen ratlos  und habe nichts 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Februar 2014)

Kann es sein, dass ein zu kurzer Zug beim Fahren am Lenker zieht? Steuersatz richtig eingestellt und montiert (Konusring)?


----------



## migges (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch von der 150er Revelation auf 160er Bos gewechselt,und mein VSX Läuft immer noch Gerade aus.
Das mit dem Zug Hört sich doch Plausiebel an,aber sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht`s


----------



## bascopeach (12. Februar 2014)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hey Jungs sorry  ich habe auch mal ne frage bezüglich des Steuersatzes:
> 
> Ich haben einen 2011er Rahmen in L und eine 36er Talas mit durchgehend 1 1/8 Zoll.
> 
> ...



Will das jetzt glaub auch haben Stimmt die Headtube Length vom Link? --> Set 2: 107 - 114mm?

Dankää!!

Edit:Und kennt jemand den Unterschied von *Sugarless* zu *Works-Components *?
Die sehen extrem gleich aus, sogar die Beschreibungen sind identisch.

http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=1438
Bei der Bikeinsel würde ich mir den Import aus UK sparen... die haben dann zwar nur 2° aber dann werde es halt 64,2.°  EDIT: whoops, Österreich, wird vom Versand auch nicht billiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (22. Februar 2014)

hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei und bau ein vsx auf...über die zugverlegung hab ich mir schon länger gedanken gemacht, aber wenn man aufm ständer in echt vor sich sieht ist das doch was anderes...das die 'originallinie' nicht das optimale ist, wissen wir alle, aber wie sonst?
was haltet ihr denn hier von:


 

 

die schlaufe ist mit nem kabelbinder an der runden strebe der wippe fest, freilich nicht optimal. wenns nach mir ginge gehört das alles ans unterrohr, aber dann sind wieder die halterungen am unterrohr frei... diese schlaufe durch den hauptrahmen, die hier schon mal gezeigt wurde, gefällt mir optisch nicht...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Februar 2014)

Ähm...
Lass die Wippe einfach aus und geh vom Oberrohr direkt auf die Sitzstrebe .
Alternativ gibts hier im Thread auch Bilder von welchen die das durch den Dämpfertunnel (Unterrohr + Kettenstrebe) gelegt haben.

Bei mir klappts aber auch auf dem "normalen" Weg.


----------



## migges (22. Februar 2014)

Find ich jetzt nicht so schön.Schau mal bei meinen Fotos,da sind sie am Unrrohr Verlegt,und in die Freie Zugführun am Oberroh kann ich für die Leitung vonm Remouthebel der Sattelstütze nehmen(wenn ich mich mal entscheiden kann welche)


----------



## snooze (22. Februar 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin gerade dabei und bau ein vsx auf...über die zugverlegung hab ich mir schon länger gedanken gemacht, aber wenn man aufm ständer in echt vor sich sieht ist das doch was anderes...das die 'originallinie' nicht das optimale ist, wissen wir alle, aber wie sonst?


Wie masterlenin schreibt! einfach auf dem Unterrohr, kurz hinterm Steuerrohr mit selbstklebenden Haltern, dann mit Schellen in den Flaschenhalterschrauben,  durch den Dämpfertunnel auf der Kettenstrebe einfach unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz und auf der Bremsenseite einfach mit Kabelbindern und so Klötzchen von Rock Show drunter. Fahr ich seit 1 Jahr so, perfekt!


----------



## snooze (22. Februar 2014)

so in der Art


----------



## __x_cut__ (22. Februar 2014)

ab dämpfer sieht das ja ganz gut aus und an der funktion gibts keinen zweifel...so gehört das, leitungen um den drehpunkt rum, ob oben oder unten is ja egal. was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist vorne überm votec-schriftzug und wo ich mich gar nicht mit anfreundne kann sind die freien leitunghalterungen am oberrohr und an den streben...man nennt das wohl dilemma
bei der originallinie hab ich neben der optik das problem, dass sich die leitungen beim einfedern auch in der länge verschieben.
mal sehen, vieleicht fällt mir noch was ein...bin auch ein bißchen mit der hinteren bremsleitung gebunden, die is von einem anderen rahmen und soll da auch evtl später wieder dran.


----------



## __x_cut__ (23. Februar 2014)

so, ne nacht drüber geschlafen und nun hab ich noch ne neue lösung...eigentlich die originalinie, aber hinter dem sattelrohr gekreuzt. dadurch gibt es ne schlaufe, die die federbewegung ausgleicht und die leitungen lassen sich auf höhe der schwinge verlegen und sind dadurch optisch nicht so sichtbar, wie auf dem direkten weg ohne kreuzung...


----------



## ruedigold (23. Februar 2014)

hallo an die V.SX-ler... Höre Knacken.... die Pedalen sind getauscht, aber das Knacken kommt wohl dann doch von den Lagern? Habe jetzt mal mit Kriechöl hantiert, mal sehen, ob´s hilft... bike wird 5 Jahre alt, aber noch nicht soooo viel gefahren...


----------



## Erroll (23. Februar 2014)

Schwer zu sagen. Knacken kann von überall herkommen. Der Rahmen funktioniert hervorragend als Resonanzkörper. Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Sattel, selbst die Speichennippel können knacken. Da hilft nur selektieren. Mach den Dämpfer mal an der oberen Schraube lose und beweg den Hinterbau. Wenns dann nicht knackt, sind es nicht die Lager. Kriechöl bringt dir eh nichts. Damit wäscht du nur noch die letzten Fettreste aus den Lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (24. Februar 2014)

ich hab mal ewig gesucht, am ende wars die achse vom hinterrad...ansonsten sind sattelstütze, sattel und kettenblätter die üblichen verdächtigen...


----------



## µ_d (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist es momentan das Hauptschwingenlager. Das geht etweder spielfrei oder geräuschfrei. Ist wohl mal wieder zeit für neue Gleitlager...


----------



## kube (9. März 2014)

.


----------



## bascopeach (10. März 2014)

kube schrieb:


> .


 Wie meinen?


----------



## kube (10. März 2014)

Hatte den Thread ursprünglich abboniert aber habe längere Zeit nix mehr bekommen, deshalb habe ich einfach nur einen . gemacht damit ich den Thread wieder abboniert habe....


----------



## slash-sash (16. März 2014)

Hallo...!
Ich hätte eine kurze Frage. Es gab den Rahmen doch mit einem DT Swiss Dämpfer. Was ist denn von dem zu halten? Kernschrott oder besser? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (17. März 2014)

Ich war mit dem DT immer sehr zufrieden gewesen...


----------



## bascopeach (17. März 2014)

Ich fand ihn bei mir echt unterirdisch!

War völlig überfordert... Z.b. bei einem Steinfeld mit hohem tempo hat er total zu gemacht... Für eine CC Tour taugt der bestimmt, wenn du es aber knallen lassen willst ist der mMn falsch!

Ich hab einen custom getunten FOX Float der geht um Welten besser!

Just my 2cents


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2014)

Ok. Um es mal in einem Satz zusammenzufassen: anfänglich ok, um dann aber zu sparen und sich was "vernünftiges" zu holen.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2014)

Oder gleich was vernünftiges holen. Z.b. einen Monarch RT3/Monarch RL. Der kostet nicht die Welt und lässt Fox und Konsorten richtig alt aussehen. Zudem bietet der ne anständige Plattform falls du was "spezielleres" willst.


----------



## kube (18. März 2014)

Bin halt ausschließlich leicht bis mittlere Enduro Touren mit dem DT gefahren und da fand ich den ausreichend


----------



## migges (21. März 2014)

Meins ist Fertig für 2014 jetzt mit Crossmax auf UST 13,5 Kg.


----------



## maddog8880 (21. März 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich würde gern das Lager zwischen der Sitzstrebe und der Wippe wechseln.
Würde mir gern die Lager vorher besorgen.
Leider kann ich im eingepressten Zustand nicht die Lagerbezeichnung(Abmessung) erkennen.

Kann mir diese jemand nennen?

Ich habe zwar das hier gefunden, aber ich werde daraus nicht so richtig schlau.
Denn danach würde ich ja ein Nadellager einbauen müssen. Bei mir sitzt da aber definitiv ein Kugellager drin.
Ich komme da irgendwie nicht auf 4 Nadellager?

Bitte um Hilfe!

Vielen Dank schon mal!



Peter-S schrieb:


> nur niedrig- oder mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden
> â¢ Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung
> â¢ Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung
> â¢ Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung
> ...


----------



## JackZero (22. März 2014)

So, hab jetzt dank Fahrrad.de ein echtes UNIKAT.
V.SX Hauptrahmen mit Kettenstreben und unterer Dämpferaufnahme vom VE 160.
Hatte immer Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme (Bolzen M6 war schuld, nicht die Lager)
Anfang des Jahres ist dann besagter Bolzen abgerissen und die Reste sind im Gewinde stecken geblieben.
Den ganzen Schrott eingeschickt mit der Aufforderung zu reparieren oder reklamieren.
Nach einigen Diskussionen, und ein wenig ...nennen wir es mal Konfliktbewältigung durch Deeskalation mit den Mitarbeitern von Fahrrad.de....(es ging darum wer was bezahlt und warum) muss ich sagen die haben ganz gute Arbeit gemacht.
Jetzt ist auch ein dickerer Bolzen (M8) in der unteren Aufnahme.
Hab mal ein paar Fotos...................


----------



## JackZero (22. März 2014)

Sorry, Bilder doppelt.
Letztes Bild ist noch ein Beispiel für eine möglichkeit der Zugverlegung.
Alle seitlich unterhalb vom Unterrohr.


----------



## migges (22. März 2014)

@*maddog8880 *
Die 4 Nadelleger sind nur beim VFR/SR,beim VSX gibt`s nur 2 im Horst-Link.
Schau mal bei Brüggelmann auf der HP da gibt`s den kommplette Lagersatz fürs VSX für 49.-
Ich kann aber auch mal kucken was auf den Lagern steht,hab noch einen im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. März 2014)

Bin heut nach Wochen. .. ach Monaten mal wieder zum schrauben gekommen.
Kann Vollzug melden.
Neuer Lenker (optik), neuer Dämpfer (defekt), neue Gruppe (Winterbastelei). Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## maddog8880 (22. März 2014)

Hallo Migges,

vielen dank schon mal im voraus für Deine Hilfe & Bemühungen!
Den Lagersatz bei Brüggelmann kenne ich.
Ich benötige im Moment jedoch nur die Sitzstreben-Lager.

Den Hauptlagerbolzen habe ich mir schon selbst angefertigt. Die Buchsen habe ich mir direkt von IGUS bestellt. 

Und wir schon bekannt, sind die anderen Lager ja alles DIN- Wälzlager. Die bekommt man ja im Industriebedarf. Wenn man denn die Abmessungen kennt

Also, wäre super nett von dir

Gruß
Maddog




migges schrieb:


> @*maddog8880 *
> Die 4 Nadelleger sind nur beim VFR/SR,beim VSX gibt`s nur 2 im Horst-Link.
> Schau mal bei Brüggelmann auf der HP da gibt`s den kommplette Lagersatz fürs VSX für 49.-
> Ich kann aber auch mal kucken was auf den Lagern steht,hab noch einen im Keller.




Gesendet von meinem C2105 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## migges (23. März 2014)

Gott ist das winzig,mit der Größten Lupe konnt ich es Lesen
698RS und gegenüber steht TPX.Hoffe das Hilft.


----------



## maddog8880 (23. März 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Gott ist das winzig,mit der Größten Lupe konnt ich es Lesen
> 698RS und gegenüber steht TPX.Hoffe das Hilft.




Super, vielen Dank!!!

By the way....
hättest Du noch ein Tip für mich?

Habe ein knacken im Schwingenbereich/Wippe (ist ja immer so eine Sache mit der Lokalisierung)
Wie gesagt, das Hauptlager ist spielfrei. Meinst Du ich liege da mit meinem Sitzstreben-Lager auf der richtigen Seite?

Das knacken kommt beim pedalieren unter Belastung linke als auch rechte Kurbel.
In der Praxis sieht das so aus:  rechte Kurbel 1x belasten, dann ist erstmal ruhe. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem ich das Hinterrad/Schwinge dann nach links drücke.
Mein Ansatz wäre der: Belastung auf Kurbel = Zugbelastung durch Kette auf Ketten/Sitzstrebe. Diese übt eine Druckspannung radial auf das Sitzstreben/ Wippe Lager aus. 
Bei seitlicher Belastung im Anschluss auf das Laufrad, Zugspannung Ketten/Sitzstrebe erfährt eine Zugspannung. Verursacht dann vielleicht radiales Spiel im Ketten/Sitzstrebe -Lager???????

Das knacken macht mich wahnsinnig und ich finde einfach nichts!!!!!

Ich hoffe ich habe mich so halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt 

Viele Grüße
Maddog


----------



## migges (23. März 2014)

Sorry da weiss ich auch nix.Wenn es bei mir knackt mach ich alles komplet.Also Dämpfer raus Wippe/Trettlager/Hauptschwinge,alles raus und neu Fetten und wieder zusammenbauen,meist ist es das Hauptschwingenlager.
Aber bevor ich lang rumsuch und alles einzel mach mach ich gleich alles,dann hab ich wieder für 3/4-1Jahr ruhe.


----------



## Beppe (23. März 2014)

Soh,
der Antrieb funzt. Und wie!!! Bin zwar nur paar mal um die Häuser gerollt, die Schaltperformance hat mich dennoch schwer beeindruckt... Gripshiften ist ja sowas von klasse. Dann noch das aufgeäumte Cockpit


----------



## __x_cut__ (23. März 2014)

so, noch ein neues vsx 

bin auch bei diesem aufbau den 15kilo wieder ziemlich nahe gekommen...etwas über 14,5kg
gabel is ne lyrik mit 180mm und dual position, was in dieser kombination auch echt sinn macht.
laufräder sind funworks amride tubeless mit fat alberts in 2.4

probleme hatte ich, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, mit der zugverlegung...das ist immer nur ein kompromiss, egal wie man es macht. auch der hinterbau ist sehr eng für die 2.4er, ich mußte sogar die feinen haare von der produktion abschneiden, weil diese leicht schliffen.

und die kettenführung macht noch probleme, da ist zuviel zug nach innen auf der kette. denk mal das liegt an der form der kettenstrebe.
wer fährt denn noch ne c-guide und wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Beppe (23. März 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> so, noch ein neues vsx
> 
> bin auch bei diesem aufbau den 15kilo wieder ziemlich nahe gekommen...etwas über 14,5kg
> gabel is ne lyrik mit 180mm und dual position, was in dieser kombination auch echt sinn macht.
> ...




Als erste würde ich die Kurbel runterschmeissen, oder wenigestens auf 2fach mit Bash umbauen. Da dann das grosse Kettenblatt entfällt, entschärft das auch dein Problem mit der Kettenführung. Auch da würde ich eher auf die Lösung mit einer Rollenführung gehen. Die Bio ist m.E: einfach zu empfindlich.
Zur Zugverlegung ist eigentlich alles geschrieben. Leg die Leitungen doch einfach durch den Tunnel!!!


----------



## __x_cut__ (23. März 2014)

3fach ist gesetzt, eher fliegt die c.guide...und der tunnel ist keine alternative, da dann die oberen leitungsführungen leer sind und das sieht einfach sch***e aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (23. März 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> .und der tunnel ist keine alternative, da dann die oberen leitungsführungen leer sind und das sieht einfach sch***e aus...



Das ist natürlich ein Totschlagargument.


----------



## __x_cut__ (23. März 2014)

für mich schon...sorry ;-) da müßten die dinger dann schon weg und der rahmen neu gepulvert werden, was jetzt wirklich der schlechteste aller kompromisse wäre...


----------



## efxx (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Für meine Votec V.SX benötige ich eine neue Kettenstrebe.
Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, wo ich eine solche herbekommen kann?

Leider hat mir Votec, bzw. Fahrrad.de bzw. InternetstoresAG eine Absage erteilt!



> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Leider können wir Ihnen diese nicht als Ersatzteil über unseren Shop anbieten. Ich bbedaure Ihnen keine positive Nachricht geben zu können.
> 
> Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.



Naja vieleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, sonst brauche ich wirklich einen neuen Rahmen!?


----------



## µ_d (25. März 2014)

efxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Für meine Votec V.SX benötige ich eine neue Kettenstrebe.
> Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, wo ich eine solche herbekommen kann?
> ...



siehe



JackZero schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt dank Fahrrad.de ein echtes UNIKAT.
> V.SX Hauptrahmen mit Kettenstreben und unterer Dämpferaufnahme vom VE 160.
> Hatte immer Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme (Bolzen M6 war schuld, nicht die Lager)
> Anfang des Jahres ist dann besagter Bolzen abgerissen und die Reste sind im Gewinde stecken geblieben.
> ...



Edit: Was ist denn das Problem? Gebrochen oder was anderes?
Edit 2: @JackZero Hat die VE160 Kettenstrebe eine bessere Reifenfreiheit und was war der höchste verlangte Preis? Habe da nämlich auch schon ein wenig Spiel und überlege zu tauschen...


----------



## efxx (25. März 2014)

Nein, das Gewinde der unteren Dämpferbefestigung ist am Ende.. :/
Aber die neuere Kettenstrebe hat noch ein Gusset drin und damit etwas steifer!


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2014)

efxx schrieb:


> Nein, das Gewinde der unteren Dämpferbefestigung ist am Ende.. :/
> Aber die neuere Kettenstrebe hat noch ein Gusset drin und damit etwas steifer!


Bohr doch auf (ich glaube) M6 auf (Durchmesser der oberen Schaube). Die dünne Schaube der unteren Aufnahme ist eh ne Fehlkonstruktion und hält nur bei Verwendung einer Schraube mit höherer Festigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (25. März 2014)

Oder wenn gar nichts geht,dann mit Heli Coil einsatz versuchen(sollte jede Autowerkstadt haben) und sollte so gut wie neu sein.


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Oder wenn gar nichts geht,dann mit Heli Coil einsatz versuchen(sollte jede Autowerkstadt haben) und sollte so gut wie neu sein.


Sorry, da muss ich hartnäckig bleiben. Aufbohren, Gewinde schneiden, das ist ne Sache von keiner halben Stunde, wenn man sorgfältig arbeitet.
Dazu Huberbuchsen, bei der dann die kleine Adapterhülse entfällt und gut ist. 

Was anderes, was sagt denn die Fangemeinde zum Conway Enduro Projekt. Das Teil fixt mich echt an.


----------



## kube (25. März 2014)

Die untere Schraube ist M6 und er müsste dann auf M8 gehen so wie oben.


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2014)

kube schrieb:


> Die untere Schraube ist M6 und er müsste dann auf M8 gehen so wie oben.


Thx.
Als Sofortmaßnahme täts event. auch ne längere Schraube mit Mutter.


----------



## efxx (25. März 2014)

Danke für dei Tipps!
Das Problem ist, habe den Rahmen gebraucht erstanden und er war eben schon auf 8mm aufgebohrt. Wenn ich jetzt nen Helocoil von der anderen Seite reinsetzen möchte, müsste ich den oberen Flasch weg dremeln, was meiner Meinung nach Arg an der stabiltität des Hinterbaus rütteln würde. Ne Mutter von der anderen Seite würde eventuell gehen, aber finde es schon sehr schade, nicht einfach eine neue Kettenstrebe kaufen zu können..
Im Moment hält es noch, aber der Dämpfer sollte mal geserviced werden, doch bei der aktuellen Lage traue ich mich an die Schraube nicht ran, noch mal bekomm ich die nicht sauber rein.. 

Das Conway finde ich auch interessant, da passt dann auch n anständiger Dämpfer rein, obwohl der RP23 seine Arbeit auch sauber macht.


----------



## µ_d (26. März 2014)

Was spricht denn jetzt eigentlich gegen den VE160 Hinterbau? Passt ja scheinbar und geben sollte es den ja auch noch...


----------



## efxx (26. März 2014)

Fahrrad.de meint sie könnten den nicht liefern, wäre nicht im Ersatzteilprogramm. Warscheinlich, weil ich den Rahmen nicht von denen habe, sondern dieser schon älter ist. Das abgebildete V.SX ein paar Posts vorher ist direkt von Fahrrad.de.

Verstehen tu ichs auch nicht, da ich ja auch gerne dafür zahle.


----------



## µ_d (26. März 2014)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Das war nämlich auch mein Notfallplan falls das Hinterbauspiel sich mit dem Lagerwechsel nicht beheben lässt... Vielleicht kann man jemanden der ein VE160 hat überreden einen Deal zu machen. Gibt ja an sich auch viele nette Leute.


----------



## efxx (26. März 2014)

Naja, Rezept: ins Forum posten, danach noch ne Mail schicken zu Fahrrad.de - und zack, bekomme ich meine Strebe! Problem gelöst!


----------



## efxx (26. März 2014)

Achso noch ein Tip wegen dem Hinterbauspiel, dass kommt meistens von der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.
Entweder einen ca. 2mm Spacer zwischen die Dämpferbuchsen legen, auf Huberbushings umsteigen oder die untere Dämpferschraube mal etwas kräftiger (leicht untertrieben) anziegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (26. März 2014)

µ_d schrieb:


> siehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe lange nicht reingeschaut.
Bessere Reifenfreiheit ist nicht gegeben, jedoch ist die untere Dämpferaufnahme stabiler und mit M8.
Der Preis war, wie beschrieben, eine riesen Diskussion zwischen mir und Fahrrad.de.
Die wollten mir erst für ! 750,- ! eine Kettenstrebe vom SX in Taiwan gießen lassen
Habe dann die vom VE160 (inkl. neue Gleitbuchsen unten und HorstLink) aus einem Vorserienrahmen bekommen weil das Serienmodell ein breiteres Achsmaß hat (glaube 142x12) und die Streben folglich nicht passen. Was leider wieder zu Diskussionen über den Preis führte.
Blieb aber hart beim Verhandeln, und der nette Servicemitarbeiter zeigte sich dann doch Kulant und so habe ich dann 150,- für Arbeitslohn bezahlt.


----------



## µ_d (27. März 2014)

Danke. Also ist ein Umbau also nicht problemlos möglich. Die werden ja nicht eine endlose Anzahl Vorserienrahmen rumstehen haben...


----------



## Mishima (31. März 2014)

SO-Ich denke das war es für mich mit dem VSX/Votec.

Ich mag das Rad, von allen meinen fahre Ich das am liebsten.
Habe alles zusammen gestellt, damit es farblich paßt, schön mit HS etc und Geld reingesteckt.
Aber jetzt ist Schluß.
Ich will ein Rad zum Fahren, nicht zum Dauerschraubtest!!

Das knacken macht mich fertig.
Sobald nur 2 % Steigung anstehen, ist alles vorbei.Der ganze Rahmen knackt so schlimm, das man alle paar Meter anhält vor Verzweiflung.
Habe verschieden Stützen, Sättel getestet, da Ich immer meine das es von dort kommt. Selbst ohne Stütze knackt es ohne Ende.
Gefettet, angezogen etc.- alles getauscht.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Samstag die bestimmt 10 Tour abgebrochen, da selbst mit Musik kein fahren im Gelände möglich ist.
Die Leute springen teilweise an die Seite, weil es sich anhört, als ob aus dem Rahmen etwas bricht.

Ichz habe alleine 4 Fully´s - aber keins macht annähernd ein solches Theater und Probleme wie das VSX.

(Anti-Smilie mit Aggessionshintergrund)

Ist wie eine Diva - sieht fantastisch aus, aber man kann nichts damit anfangen.


----------



## Erroll (31. März 2014)

Laufräder überprüft? Nippel knacksen gern mal. Gleitlager, bushings? Steuersatz? Gabelkrone könnte auch sein. Meist sind es nicht beachtete kleinigkeiten die die geräusche verursachen.


----------



## Beppe (31. März 2014)

Sodele,
bei mir knackt nix ^^
Hab den neuen Antrieb vergangenen Fr im Gelände getestet um Samstag ne tolle Tour von knapp über 40km und ca 950hm zu machen. Ab und an hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mit an steilen Rampen ein halber Gang fehlt. Lag aber bestimmt nur daran, dass das Vsx deutlich kürzer als mein 29er ist und das VR einfach früher steigt.
Hab mich wenige male verschaltet, wenn ich an Rampen zu sehr an den Griffen gezerrt hab. Ansonsten funzt 1*11fach perfekt am Vsx. Hinsichtlich Montage / Position des Schaltauges sind keine Überraschungen zu erwarten.
Leider verliert mein neuer Monarch Luft. Werd ihm jetzt noch paar Tage/Touren Zeit geben, wenns dann nicht besser wird muss ich ihn wohl einschicken.


----------



## Mishima (31. März 2014)

Alles Gott weiss alleine getestet und umgebaut.
Das knacken kann nur der Rahmen/Schwinge sein, da es extrem wird bei Anstiegen.
Nicht beachtet-jede Schraube rausgenommen, gefettet etc. und so weiter.
Schraube mehr daran als Ich fahre.
Und es scheint ja vielen so zu gehen.

FRUSTMODUS!!!!


----------



## Erroll (31. März 2014)

Kann ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben. Bei mir lief das Rad jahrelang problemlos. Mit Knacken hatte ich nie Probleme. Lager mal getauscht? Der Rahmen an sich kann nicht knacken. Es sei denn du hast irgendwo nen Haarriss.


----------



## efxx (31. März 2014)

De Rahmen könnte knacken, wenn 2 Schweissnähte innen aneinander reiben, das wäre dann aber von Anfang an gewesen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2014)

Also so ein Knacken sollte doch zu lokalisieren sein! Ich fahr schon die ganze Zeit mit leichtem Spiel im Hauptlager und es wird nicht schlimmer bzw. verhält es sich ruhig. Kann leider die Hauptachs grad nicht ausbauen da rund und zum aufbohren hab ich grad kein Bock. Votec verweißt nur auf das Lagerset mit Achse für 50€. 

Ansonsten geht das Rad sehr gut nur dem Dämpfer würd ich gern mal ein Luftkammertuning verpassen aber geht halt grad nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. März 2014)

Also meins Knackt auch nicht mehr,Fahre es seit 2010 ohne Lagerwechsel.
Hatte aber auch mal ein Fürchterliches Knacken war bei mir die Achse/Gleitlager an der Hauptschwinge(zu viel Wasser).
Ausgebaut ordentlich Fett drauf und seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (31. März 2014)

Ein Kolleg hat am WE Risse in seinem Rahmen endeckt 
da wo der Dämpfer durch des Sitzrohr geht waren viele kleine Haarrisse


----------



## µ_d (31. März 2014)

Klingt aber eher nach einem Lackschaden wie du das beschreibst...


----------



## kube (31. März 2014)

Habe anfangs auch gedacht es wäre nur ein Lackschaden, aber als ich die Farbe weg geschliffen habe und einen Farbeindringtest gemacht hab stellte sich heraus das es auch ein Riss im Alu war, genau am Dämpfertunnel


----------



## Mishima (1. April 2014)

Mal denkt man, das war es-gefunden!
und nächste Ausfahrt geht es wieder los.
Gestern konnte Ich nicht mal mehr kurz Post wegbringen, so schlimm war es.
Ich sitze ja nicht seit gestern daran.
Kommt jetzt noch einmal zum Bekannten (Profiteamschrauber)-wenn der es nicht kann, kommt der Rahmen wech!!

Wird ja lächerlich/lästig-da gibt es einfachere Lösungen


----------



## µ_d (1. April 2014)

kube schrieb:


> Habe anfangs auch gedacht es wäre nur ein Lackschaden, aber als ich die Farbe weg geschliffen habe und einen Farbeindringtest gemacht hab stellte sich heraus das es auch ein Riss im Alu war, genau am Dämpfertunnel



Viele kleine Risse sind aber erstmal nur ein Lackproblem. Darunter kann eventuell ein einzelner Haarriss im Alu liegen. Muss man im Einzelfall halt prüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (1. April 2014)

@*Mishima* Kommt jetzt noch einmal zum Bekannten (Profiteamschrauber)-wenn der es nicht kann, kommt der Rahmen wech!!
Wenn dei Bekannter das Knacken Lockalisiert/Behoben hat,lass mal wissen was es war (Woher es kam)
Falls nicht und der Rahmen weg soll sag mal Bescheid,hätte vielleich jemand mit Interesse.
Ich Hoffe aber ihr kriegt das hin,das Bike ist nähmlich wirklich ne Bank,und Fährt sich S.. gut.


----------



## kickbasser (1. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte  alle Schrauben auf 2012 V.SX Modell nachfetten. Wo kann ich die Anzugsmomente aller Schrauben auf dem Rahmen?





und noch etwas: Was ist der Zweck dieses kleinen Bolzen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## µ_d (1. April 2014)

Gehört in die Hauptlagerachse (roter Pfeil) und kontert damit die grün markierte Schraube


----------



## migges (1. April 2014)

Schau mall hier im VSX Tread Peter-S hat das mal Gepostet  #2796.Da müsste alles Stehn
Ist bei Seite 112


----------



## migges (1. April 2014)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen in ger Kiste Gekrammt,und hab noch was Gefunden,müsste von 2011oder 2012 sein.
Das war ca.6-7 Monate nach meiner Bandscheiben OP,Hätte da gar nicht Fahren sollenaber was soll ich sagen,war ein Super Schöner Tag mit Mike/Christoph/und meiner Wenigkeit ud wir hatten unseren Spass in Stromberg.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TAyyb34TiyI


----------



## Mishima (2. April 2014)

[QUOTE="migges, post: 11867645, member: 36764"
Wenn dei Bekannter das Knacken Lockalisiert/Behoben hat,lass mal wissen was es war (Woher es kam)
Falls nicht und der Rahmen weg soll sag mal Bescheid,hätte vielleich jemand mit Interesse.
Ich Hoffe aber ihr kriegt das hin,das Bike ist nähmlich wirklich ne Bank,und Fährt sich S.. gut.[/QUOTE]

Natürlich ist das Rad eine Bank-WENN es läuft.
Aber dieses Aufschieben habe Ich jetzt oft genug gemacht, weil es so toll läuft (und schöner ist als fast alle andern).
Er ist letzte Hoffnung, da er sich eben als RR Schrauber mit Carbon und Zickenrädern auskennt (Hat ein Patent/System für Carbonlaufräder zu richten-das macht ausser ihm keiner) und an den Rädwer knackt es wohl auch oftmals richtig heftig.
Und bisher hat der alles hinbekommen.(klopf 1298 mal auf Holz).

Ich will es ja auf keinen Fall weggeben-eigentlich!
Aber bei einer Ausfahrt wird es definitiv vor die Wand gekloppt-Ich habe da keine große Geduldsspanne.


----------



## kickbasser (2. April 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe bereits überprüft, die Seite 112, aber nicht viel zu verstehen. Kann jemand direkt schreiben im Bild i geschrieben? Oder verwenden Sie die numerische Reihenfolge des Bildes. 

Nochmals vielen Dank. Ich benutze Google Translator so dass ich hoffe, Sie verstehen, was im Schreiben.


----------



## µ_d (2. April 2014)

kickbasser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich möchte  alle Schrauben auf 2012 V.SX Modell nachfetten. Wo kann ich die Anzugsmomente aller Schrauben auf dem Rahmen?





Peter-S schrieb:


> 
> 1 = Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe 8-10 Nm, Schraubensicherung (with loctite)
>     2 = Sitzstrebe zu Wippe 8-9 Nm, Schraubensicherung (with loctite)
>     3 = Wippe zu Hauptrahmen 4 Nm, schwarze Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung, silberne Schraube mit Schraubensicherung (Black screws without loctite, silver screws with loctite)
> ...





µ_d schrieb:


> Gehört in die Hauptlagerachse (roter Pfeil) und kontert damit die grün markierte Schraube
> (small bolt is threaded into the main pivot axle (marked with red arrow) to lock the bolt marked with the green arrow into place (insert small bolt into top (up on picture) end before assembly and srew in far enough so it is not in the way. allen key end of small bolt should beaccessible through the larger alan key hole in main axle. tighten green bolt until main swing arm is free of play and lock into place with small bolt)





kickbasser schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe bereits überprüft, die Seite 112, aber nicht viel zu verstehen. Kann jemand direkt schreiben im Bild i geschrieben? Oder verwenden Sie die numerische Reihenfolge des Bildes.
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank. Ich benutze Google Translator so dass ich hoffe, Sie verstehen, was im Schreiben.


----------



## kickbasser (2. April 2014)

µ_d vielen Dank Mann, den ich schulde dir ein Bier


----------



## migges (2. April 2014)

Na toll:ich such`s raus und µ_d kriegt mein Bier Neee nur Spass,Besauft euch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (10. April 2014)

snooze schrieb:


> @bascopeach
> schöner Aufbau! deine Erfahrungen mit den Crampons würden mich dann sehr interessieren !



Die Crampons sind jetzt nach ein paar dicken Ausfahrten glaube ich beschreibbar.

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden! Sie bieten guten Grip der noch "nachjustierbar" ist. Hatte vorher Sixpack Icon mit den langen Pins und 
konnte da mit meinen FiveTen nicht mehr den Fuß leicht verschieben. (also Grip vom Icon an sich höher)

Wenn ich aufm Trail dann draufstehe ist der Halt echt super.


----------



## Bread (21. April 2014)

Hab grad mit großer Mühe den XM180 Dämpfer ausgebaut - hat unten geklemmt und war nur mit Hebel herauszubekommen, oben war die Buchse mit der Dämpferschraube verklebt (!) - Schraubensicherung? Zusätzlich hatte der Vorbesitzer ein paar Schrauben vernudelt. Wie auch immer, jetzt sind Hinterbau und Wippe komplett zerlegt, da dachte ich mir verbau ich halt gleich die Teile aus dem Lagerset, das ich zum Glück bestellt hab.

Frage: wohin kommen die schwarzen Plastikbeilagscheiben, die in dem Set dabei sind? Danke!


----------



## Beppe (21. April 2014)

Mal ein akt. Bild von meinem Schätzken, dass eben auf den letzten km noch dreckig geworden  ist


----------



## Remes (21. April 2014)

wieder mal bilder von meinem V.SX in seiner racing ausstattung


----------



## Beppe (21. April 2014)

Remes schrieb:


> wieder mal bilder von meinem V.SX in seiner racing ausstattung



Berichte doch mal, wie sich der Monarch XX so schlägt.


----------



## µ_d (22. April 2014)

Bread schrieb:


> Hab grad mit großer Mühe den XM180 Dämpfer ausgebaut - hat unten geklemmt und war nur mit Hebel herauszubekommen, oben war die Buchse mit der Dämpferschraube verklebt (!) - Schraubensicherung? Zusätzlich hatte der Vorbesitzer ein paar Schrauben vernudelt. Wie auch immer, jetzt sind Hinterbau und Wippe komplett zerlegt, da dachte ich mir verbau ich halt gleich die Teile aus dem Lagerset, das ich zum Glück bestellt hab.
> 
> Frage: wohin kommen die schwarzen Plastikbeilagscheiben, die in dem Set dabei sind? Danke!



Verbindung Kettenstrebe-Sitzstrebe wenn ich nicht irre...


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2014)

Ich hatte gestern auf kurvenreichen Trails mit Kompressionen ein paar mal das Gefühl, dass die Stollen des HR an der Schwinge schrubbeln. Da ich sowohl meinen Hinterbau als auch mein Hinterrad bisher immer als ausreichend steif empfand und sich die Verschmutzung am Bike in Grenzen hielten, hab ich heute den Hinterbau (wie schon des öfteren routinemäßig) auf seitliches Spiel untersucht. Und.... siehe da..... .

Die Haupt-Gleitlager sind nach über einem Jahr ziemlich runter, insbesondere das der Antriebsseite hat deutliches Übermaß.

Igus versendet nach Vorkasse übrigens auch an Privatpersonen.








Cruseman schrieb:


> Habe das iglidur G gewählt: GFM-1214-15
> Entspricht aber farblich nicht dem ursprünglich verbautem von Votec, ist also ein anderer Typ! Habe mich bei Votec nicht weiter erkundigt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Berichte doch mal, wie sich der Monarch XX so schlägt.



Würd mich auch interessieren. Ist doch glaub für XC dämpfungstechnisch optimiert ob das gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert!? Was ist das für eine Kartusche in der Lyrik?


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren. Ist doch glaub für XC dämpfungstechnisch optimiert ob das gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert!? Was ist das für eine Kartusche in der Lyrik?



Was sagst Du zum Conway Projekt? Hoffentlich präsentieren die Jungs zur EB was vermarktbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remes (22. April 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren. Ist doch glaub für XC dämpfungstechnisch optimiert ob das gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert!? Was ist das für eine Kartusche in der Lyrik?


Hi ihr beide! Ich weiss nicht ob ich euch das ganze klar erklären kann mit dem richtige deutshe vokabular, weil ich ja nicht deutsch bin, sondern ein Elsässer, Franzos halt! lol 

bei dem dämpfer gab es einige änderungen:
Original ist der Monarch RT3 ein 200x57
Der XX ist 200x51, dadurch verliert das hinterbau 15mm federweg, eigentlich schon viel, aber kaum merkbar weil der interne setting ganz anders ist, der XX ist dynamischer aber trotz dem ganz schön progressiv weil ich von dem RT3 die "High volum air can" montiert habe.
als gleitmittel nutze ich Rock Shox Judy Butter oder RSP Ultra Slick. 

Ich würde gerne mehr details geben aber wie gesagt, da fehlt mir wirklich das teknische vokabular.
Als vergleich kann ich sagen, wie wenn mann eine Fox gabel gefahren ist mit Talas, und dann die gleich ohne Talas ...

Das ich das Xloc rects montieren kann am lenker habe ich extra ein rechtes remote kaufen mussen, weil der Dämpfer original in der packung nu mit einme like remote ausgeliefert wird, da habe ich das ding abschneiden müssen, montieren und komplett neu entlüften mit "Reverb oil"

Jetzt wir es aber erst interressant! Da der Dämpfer ja taucht durch die hinterbau kinematic hat der "rebound" knopf am rahmen angeschlagen ab ein drittel federweg! Der Xloc anschluss + rebound knopf tragt mehr auf als bei dem RT3.
Das scheiss ding habe ich dann schräg abgefeilt!  ...trotz das ich absolut nicht sicher war ob ich genug materail weg-bekomme das es reicht... 

Ich war, (und bin immer noch) so froh das es fonktionniert hat  die schweisstropfen auf mein stirne an diesem moment vor dem erste feilgang haben sich gelohnt!  


Jetzt thema Lyrik Kartusche:
es ist ein "open bath" system von Crconception, absolut unvergleichbar mit egal was anders ausser BOS
hir mal ein Link als info: http://www.crconception.com/index.php?p=1_10_Preparation-Rock-shox

Die ganze hydraulike dämpfung ist nie überfordet wie mit einer standard Mi-Control kartusche, die gabel bleibt immer "oben", die taucht nicht für egal was, starkes bremsen, in einer sehr steile abfahrt,... wenn man stehend starck pedaliert macht sie nicht wie ein "Jo-jo" usw...
Die "high speed" compression sind intern eingestellt von dem hersteller nach wunsch, und die "Low Speed" compression sind extern einstellbar (unten), und lassen sehr fein einstellen, da merkt mann ein unterschied bei jede halbe umdrehung!! 
Bei der Rebound einstellung ist es eben so! 

Ich bin 2 jahre die "normale" kartusche gefahren, die hat mir unvergleichbare spass gebracht, und weil ich neugierich war wollte ich die Neue 2014er kartusche probieren, die ist noch eine stuffe höer! 

Ich habe mehr spass mit dieser Lyrik solo-air + Crconception  als mit meiner Boxxer coil (für mein gewicht) + R2C2 auf meinem freerider!

Mit dieser ganze dämpfung "Tuning" ist mein V.Sx TOP zu fahren, spass ohne ende für 13.5kg Alu!!


----------



## migges (23. April 2014)

@Remes 
Schönes Votec und Top Gewicht für ein VSX,mir Persönlich wären das aber zu viel Züge vorm Lenkerich steh mehr auf Aufgeräumt,nur für mich Persöhnlich.
Bin im Juli auch im Elsass,nähe Münster mal gespannt wie es wird,war noch nicht in der Ecke,wenn ich ein VSX seh Halt ich mal an auf ein.


----------



## Remes (23. April 2014)

Danke Migges! Bei Münster findest du mich nicht, ich wohne in Barr, zwischen Strasburg und Sélestat.
Zu viel züge am lenker... die lohnen sich beim enduro rennen, aber am liebsten würde ich auch alles nur mit meine gedanke steuern LoL 
Leider gibt es diese techologie noch nicht ;-)


----------



## Mishima (24. April 2014)

Hallo zurück,

so - seit ein paar Tagen ist das VSX zurück-Rituale wurden durchgeführt (welche keine Ahnung).

Ich weiss nur das er auch mit einem Stetoskop was macht. Aber er ist einfach ein Könner.
Das Rad macht (klopf klopf auf Holz)praktisch keinen Mucken und die Trailfahrt am Samstag war die beste Tour seit ich das Teil habe.
Das zweite mal das es bei ihm war und einfach nur : ))).
Und das für nicht mal 10€.
Das es kein Zufall ist, sieht man an seiner Kundschaft-zur Zeit hängt unter anderem bei ihm das Lightweigt Skelett eines ehemaligen SAECCO Fahrers (sieht aus wie ein Tarnkappenbomber und auch bald so teuer) und wird aufgebaut (neben den Canonndales & Storcks).

Ich denke mal das Anzugsmomente extrem wichtig sind, wie bei diesen Carbonteilen und die Erfahrung macht sich anscheinend bezahlt.
Er sagte das Ich alles richtig gemacht habe, aber seine Profi Tricks in dem Bereich behält er für sich (würde Ich auch machen).

Und es gefällt auch anderen : ) wie man gestern beim Einkaufen gesehen hat.
Sieht ja toll aus, aber was ist das da vorne anstatt des Kettenblatts kommt meistens wegen der HS.

Sieht so aus, das Ich doch noch etwas Geld für goldene Schrauben ausgeben kann.


DAS WÄR`S DOCH


----------



## Mishima (24. April 2014)

Remes schrieb:


> Danke Migges! Bei Münster findest du mich nicht, ich wohne in Barr, zwischen Strasburg und Sélestat.
> Zu viel züge am lenker... die lohnen sich beim enduro rennen, aber am liebsten würde ich auch alles nur mit meine gedanke steuern LoL
> Leider gibt es diese techologie noch nicht ;-)



Keine 2 Jahre mehr schätze Ich.

Ich arbeite in einer Firma für Steuerungstechnik/SPS/Computer-SPS und Servos sind so klein geworden, da wird es bald was geben.
Schätze das durch den E Bike Trend unglaublich viel in die Richtung gehen wird.
Ich habe eine Tastfolie, mit der man 4 Dinge schalten kann (leider nur über 12 Volt).

Sobald man damit Geld verdienen kann wird es das geben : )


----------



## migges (24. April 2014)

Schön das es nicht mehr Knartzt/Knackt oder was auch immerwünsch dir jetzt viel Spass mit dem Bike.
Schade das er nicht`s verrät,hätte mich mal Interesiert woher dieses Geräuch kamm,gibt ja auch nicht soooo viel Möglichkeiten,aber so what hauptsache jetzt ist Ruhe und du bist zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (24. April 2014)

VSX und Manual - Mission Impossible, oder was…….

Ich bringe den Bock einfach nicht aufs Hinterrad. Geht's euch genau so, oder hat irgendjemand einen heißen Tip für mich wie ich die langen Kettenstreben "kompensieren" kann.

Danke und Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (25. April 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Schön das es nicht mehr Knartzt/Knackt oder was auch immerwünsch dir jetzt viel Spass mit dem Bike.
> Schade das er nicht`s verrät,hätte mich mal Interesiert woher dieses Geräuch kamm,gibt ja auch nicht soooo viel Möglichkeiten,aber so what hauptsache jetzt ist Ruhe und du bist zufrieden.


Ich fahre jetzt sogar die Joplin Stütze ohne Klemme oder Spanner.
Wichtiges Element bei Ihm ist RUHE, den bringt nichts aus der Fassung.
Das muss man als Mechaniker haben, denke Ich (liegt in meiner Charaktäre nicht vor)!!

Jetzt müßte Ich nur fahren könne, wie das POTENZIAL des Rades es erwartet : )


----------



## __x_cut__ (26. April 2014)

wie geht denn das? also stütze ohne spanner...eingeklebt?


----------



## Beppe (26. April 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> wie geht denn das? also stütze ohne spanner...eingeklebt?



Ich ohne Stütze und Vorbau. Hab dadurch gleichzeitig 750g Gewicht eingespart.


----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2014)

Tomak schrieb:


> VSX und Manual - Mission Impossible, oder was…….
> 
> Ich bringe den Bock einfach nicht aufs Hinterrad. Geht's euch genau so, oder hat irgendjemand einen heißen Tip für mich wie ich die langen Kettenstreben "kompensieren" kann.
> 
> ...




435mm Kettenstrebe finde ich jetzt nicht so lange, außer man fährt nebenbei ein Speiseeis Demo.

Aber nichts destotrotz, ich finde das SX ist zumindest beim Wheelie sehr willig, zum manualen reichts mir von den Skills noch nich so wirklich.
Beherrschst du den Manual mit anderen Bikes besser?


----------



## Tomak (26. April 2014)

Wheelie ist bei mir ebenfalls kein Problem. Allerdings im Trail schön aufs Hinterrad ziehen, klappt einfach nicht so gut. Mit meinem alten Bock komme ich gut aufs Hinterrad, dass es für 10m reicht. Logisch liegst am Fahrkönnen in erster Linie. Wollte nur mal Eure Erfahrungen abfragen…..und vielleicht gibt's ja hilfreiche Tips 

Grüßle
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2014)

Tomak schrieb:


> Mit meinem alten Bock komme ich gut aufs Hinterrad, dass es für 10m reicht.



Was hast du da gehabt? Sind da die Kettenstreben kürzer?

Greetz

P.S.: Hatte letzte Woche mein erstes Fahrtraining im Bikepark Albstadt und muss sagen, das hat echt gerockt. Teil 1 war Kurventechnik und pushen, Teil 2 kommt noch, vielleicht wage ich mich da an nen Manual ran...


----------



## Tomak (26. April 2014)

Jo, ist ein altes Votec M6. Das ist insgesamt wendiger auf dem Trail, ist aber auch klar. Radstand und Kettenstreben sind kürzer. 

Das war es aber auch schon mit den Vorteilen. Das VSX läuft dagegen wie ein Brett und ich fahre Sachen an die hätte ich mich früher nicht ran gewagt. Fahrtechnikkurs ist wohl der Schlüssel um vernünftig weiter zu kommen. Werd mal schauen, was es bei mir in der Nähe so gibt.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Lexx85 (28. April 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Oder gleich was vernünftiges holen. Z.b. einen Monarch RT3/Monarch RL. Der kostet nicht die Welt und lässt Fox und Konsorten richtig alt aussehen. Zudem bietet der ne anständige Plattform falls du was "spezielleres" willst.


..is vollkommen korrekt was Erroll sagt, ich fahre einen Monarch RT 3 und bin überzeugt!


----------



## Mishima (29. April 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> wie geht denn das? also stütze ohne spanner...eingeklebt?


Ne Ne- aber bei der Joplin geht das.
In dem Sattelrohr wird es irgendwann minimal konisch, und das paßt perfekt.
Sitzt passend fest und kann im Sturzfall leicht verdreht werden.
Perfekt wäre gewesen noch vorher ein wenig Schrumpfschlauch über zu ziehen wo normalerweise der Spanner sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (29. April 2014)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das so in Ordnung ist ? Kann mir vorstellen, dass in der Verengung sowohl Rahmen als auch Stütze unnormal belastet werden. Außerdem verschließt sich mir die Sinnhaftigkeit ohne Schnellspanner zu fahren.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## __x_cut__ (29. April 2014)

mhh...komisch an der sache ist, dass ich selber ne joplin4 im vsx fahr und da is das definitiv nicht so naja, wenn's denn was bringt...


----------



## Mishima (30. April 2014)

Ist überhaupt nicht sonderbar.

Ich habe einen L Rahmen und das Sattelrohr um 1,5 cm gekürzt um die Joplin tiefer zu bekommen.
Daher ist bestimmt dieser "Effekt", deine wird diese Tiefe dadurch nicht erreichen.

Und mir bringt das "das gewisse Quentchen", da die 100 sonst zu hoch aufbauen.
Als Nebeneffekt spar Ich mir einen schönen teueren Spanner und "Gewicht".


----------



## migges (30. April 2014)

Ich Denke auch das das auf Dauer nicht Gesund für Rahmen oder Stütze ist.Hab sowas aber auch noch nie Probiert,und wüsste auch nicht warum ich das machen sollte.Was Sagt denn dein Schrauber dazu?


----------



## Mishima (1. Mai 2014)

Ist ja nur zufällig zustande gekommen, da Ich verschiedene Stützen getestet hatte um das Knacken zu finden.
Hatte das Rad mit 2 Stützen abgegeben, das er probieren kann.
Er sagte, so wie die Joplin sitzt, verstärkt sie praktisch das Sattelrohr.
Ich hätte den Spanner auch wieder drangemacht, aber da es so lautlos ist und die Stütze top läuft-bleibt es vorerst so.
Ich hatte ja immer auf Stütze/Spanner getippt.
Was jetzt noch zur Perfektion stört ist der Trigger rechts-ist einfach zu langsam gegenüber der HS vorne.
Rechts wäre mir eine Grip Shift  lieber, um 4-5 Gänge am Stück zu schalten-sieht aber dann nicht schön aus.

UND seit langem-Schiele noch auf einen Lodine  LRS im Forum in Gold/Schwarz oder GANZ schwarz-den fände Ich für das VSX schön.
Da ich ja nur leichte Enduro Touren fahre, sollte es mit 90 kg wohl gehen.
Erfahrungen jemand mit Lodinen??
Zur Zeit ist ein goldener Veltec V2 dran, mit dem Ich vollkommen zufrieden bin.
Der Lodine wäre der Sonnen/Ausfahr/Feiertagsrunden LRS.

Obwohl ich im Trirad lange 6 Speichen gefahren bin, bleibe Ich immer noch ein wenig skeptisch beim MTB.
Allerdings wird sowas auch im STRIVE etc gefahren, von daher.
Überhaupt:
Schon jemand ein VSX v STRIVE gefahren??

Schönen Feiertag -Regenfahrt XL


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2014)

Hatte heute am Bhf die Freeride in der Hand und da kam der Hinterbau des aktuellen Vsx (ist wohl von der Kinematik alles gleich geblieben) ziemlich schlecht weg im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Komischerweise hat es vor ein paar Jahren als Testsieger abgeschnitten!?


----------



## Erroll (2. Mai 2014)

Die freeride ist vom delius verlag. Muss man da wirklich was zu sagen?!


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Mai 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Die freeride ist vom delius verlag. Muss man da wirklich was zu sagen?!


...haha,... Freeride halt!


----------



## Mishima (2. Mai 2014)

PSST!!
Liegt daran das es damals 26 Zoll im Test war- jetzt haben wir eben noch nicht geschnallt, das wir nicht mehr "up to date" sind ohne 23,56-27,5-650b-28,273 oder 29 Zoll fahren- da leidet nun mal auch die Kinematik.

Ich fand es immer schon seltsam, das in denselben Test, gleiche Dämpfer & Gabeln vollkommen verschiedene Ergebnisse bekommen.
Bei Hifi Zeitungen ist es auch so etc.

Printmedien(auch die anderen) haben ja mittlerweile alle D I B L Niveau - Spart Geld, sorgt aber für Unterhaltung : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (2. Mai 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> PSST!!
> Liegt daran das es damals 26 Zoll im Test war- jetzt haben wir eben noch nicht geschnallt, das wir nicht mehr "up to date" sind ohne 23,56-27,5-650b-28,273 oder 29 Zoll fahren- da leidet nun mal auch die Kinematik.
> 
> Ich fand es immer schon seltsam, das in denselben Test, gleiche Dämpfer & Gabeln vollkommen verschiedene Ergebnisse bekommen.
> ...


Genial!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich fand in der Freeride auch immer komisch dass ein REdaktuer immer so auf tiefe Front abgefahren ist owbohl objektiv oft ein kaum messebarer unterschied bestand (Steuerrohr 125 zu 130mm). Das Carpa war Testsieger. Würd ich mir ja schon gerne bestellen aber grad schaut es mit den Finanzen nicht so rosig aus...


----------



## prydox (2. Mai 2014)

hey, sagt mal hat jemand von euch eine Explosionszeichnung oder CAD vom V.SX 2009 bzw. die 201X sind ja ähnlich. Bei Votec direkt habe ich schon angefragt, aber seit der Übernahme ist dort auch nichts mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. Mai 2014)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hatte heute am Bhf die Freeride in der Hand und da kam der Hinterbau des aktuellen Vsx (ist wohl von der Kinematik alles gleich geblieben) ziemlich schlecht weg im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Komischerweise hat es vor ein paar Jahren als Testsieger abgeschnitten!?



Das SX damals war mit einer 180er Forke ausgestattet, bei diesem Test war ne 160er Lyrik verbaut, warum auch immer??? Damals war das SX mMn auf das Maximum des damals möglichen aufgepumpt. Mit dem Deemax Ultimate LRS, der 2fach Schaltung mit Bionicon Kefü und dem FOX Fahrwerk mit der 180er vorne hat es damals schon von den Specs einige andere Bikes ordentlich ausgetrumpft. Vor allem war der Preis und das Gewicht gut.

Außerdem ist das neue SX schwerer als das alte, lang nicht so hochpreisig ausgestattet wie damals und eben auf dem "alten" Maß unterwegs, der Lenkwinkel ist durch die 160er viel steiler (damals waren es bei der 180 irgendwas um die 64°, das war damals noch extrem flach. Und die Vorlieben für den Reach haben sich auch sehr verändert - also mich wunderts nicht...

Bau das SX ordentlich auf und ich finde man hat immer noch ein konkurrenzfähiges Bike. Der fehlende Piggyback ist und war schon damals blöd...


----------



## Mishima (6. Mai 2014)

VSX im IST Zustand. Ein paar güldene Schrauben noch, und die HS Kurbel in Schwarz (Folie)  = fertig!
Endlich auch die Saint 810 dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (7. Mai 2014)

Mortz geil! Echt gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!!


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2014)

Sieht stimmig aus, toll !

Gold ist zwar nicht so mein Ding, aber ist ja auch Dein Bike.
Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (8. Mai 2014)

Für die TALAS hätte Ich gerne goldene Stellknöpfe -neulich gesehen, toll.und am Dämpfer, das wäre es.
Wenn es artig ist - habe ich es ganz doll lieb!

Schwarz wäre die einzige Alternative, aber der Zustand gefällt mir mittlerweile fast besser so.
Nächste Woche hab Ich die gleichen Laufräder in ganz schwarz zum tauschen.
mal gespannt.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2014)

Meeega, wo Krieg ich den solche Stellknöpfe her? 

Muss ich die selbst eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Erroll (8. Mai 2014)

Wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. User madline hatte das eloxieren mal angeboten.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2014)

Merci, dann kontaktiere ich ihn mal!
Dank dir!


----------



## Erroll (8. Mai 2014)

Stell dich auch lange Wartezeiten ein. So weit ich weiß ist der gerade recht voll. Wenn er es überhaupt noch macht....


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Mai 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Stell dich auch lange Wartezeiten ein. So weit ich weiß ist der gerade recht voll. Wenn er es überhaupt noch macht....


Frag einfach mal bei ihm an, hab zudem eine Firma gefunden die es mir auch recht günstig macht. Werde mal berichten.


----------



## Mishima (8. Mai 2014)

Ja - gib Bescheid!!!
ICH WILL DAS AUCH!!!!!!

Ich such mal das Bild von dem Stumpjumper-sieht echt "Le Chic" aus.

Voll ist KEIN Argument-bin Ich auch dauernd : )


----------



## Lexx85 (9. Mai 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Ja - gib Bescheid!!!
> ICH WILL DAS AUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Ich such mal das Bild von dem Stumpjumper-sieht echt "Le Chic" aus.
> ...


Klaro! Mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## Mishima (9. Mai 2014)

Da mal die 2 Bilder von dem Stump-sogar am Brain ist Gold. Sieht schon gut aus. Dann an Bremse, das wird original sein.

Und für das VSX von mir:
Schaltungsrädchen fallen mir auch gerade ein.
Und richtig gut wären goldene Foxaufkleber (natürlich wäre eine Kashima auch akzeptiert )
Ventilkappen und goldene Bremsscheiben gehen auch noch. Lodine Vorbau in Gold/Schwarz.
Ach ja - und die Trigger Schalter L/R -da gibt es eine Menge, je länger man drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## prydox (12. Mai 2014)

hey vllt könnt ihr mir schnell helfen
Zerlege gerade das komplette V.SX und habe Probleme am Hinterbau,genauer gesagt an der Wippe...Ich bekomme sie nicht demontiert 
Dämpfter ist raus, Wippe-Hauptrahmenschrauben sind raus (dort ist ja eine Durchgangswelle?), dann löse ich Sitzstrebe-Wippe Schrauben, welche sich allerdings nur aus der Sitzstrebe lösen aber nicht aus der Wippe...d.h. die Wippe wird dabei total verbogen? Ich hoffe man versteht mein Problem


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Mai 2014)

Das war bei mir auch so. Mit dem Gummihammer ein bisschen nachhelfen 

PS: Am besten wäre es, wenn die Wippe noch zusammengebaut ist. Also ganz zuerst diese Problemschrauben lösen


----------



## bascopeach (19. Mai 2014)

Sacht ma, das wäre doch was fürs V.SX oder??

Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Inline-mountain-bike-air-shock-positions04.jpg

Nur Preisfrage, passt die Coladose rein, da genau da das Ventil sitzt.

P.S.: Passt übrigens auch zu eurem Goldtick  (Ich hab ja den Schwarztick)


----------



## Lexx85 (19. Mai 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Sacht ma, das wäre doch was fürs V.SX oder??
> 
> Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Inline-mountain-bike-air-shock-positions04.jpg
> 
> ...




Hab ich auch schon entdeckt, find ich geil!

ABER, zwei Punkte die mich stören,
1.glaub auch nicht, das der Dämpfer in die untere Aufnahme passt, liegt dann auf dem Rahmen auf oder im schlimmsten  Fall passt er garnet.
2. gibt's nicht das benötigte Dämpfermaß in Verbindung mit dem richtigen Hub.


Aber ansonsten wäre es sicher geil, vorallem mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten!!!!


----------



## JackZero (19. Mai 2014)

Dämpfermaß und Hub gibt es passend (200x57), denke aber auch dass er unten anliegen würde, zumal man den Dämpfer "umgedreht" einbauen müsste um an die Versteller zu kommen.
Man kann auf der Homepage aber eine Anfrage stellen ob er zum gewünschten Rahmen passt, mal schauen wie sich die Preise so entwickeln, dann kann man ja mal nachfragen.


----------



## Mishima (19. Mai 2014)

Typically this design is only offered in a piggyback style shock.

Wie ist das zu deuten-heißt das es nur für Piggy Bag Rahmen paßt oder die Alternative dafür, wo keiner passt.
495€ sind auch eine Ansage, da ist ein Monarch Test Kauf ein Schnäppchen


----------



## bascopeach (19. Mai 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Typically this design is only offered in a piggyback style shock.



Was sie damit glaube ich sagen wollen ist, dass es hier einen Dämpfer gibt der das Potential eines Dämpfers mit PB hat,
jedoch ohne einen auskommt...



Mishima schrieb:


> da ist ein Monarch Test Kauf ein Schnäppchen



Wenn du den Monarch+ meinst, kannst du dir sparen, ich hatte Votec gebeten den mir in ihrer Software zu simulieren, der passt nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (20. Mai 2014)

NE NE - nur einen "normalen". So einen RT oder sowas.
Ich fahre mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr 3 Stufen Dämpfer (wie der RT oder Fox).
Ich komme mit einfachen Teilen besser klar-reicht zu 90% bei meiner Fahrkunst.
Immer mehr einstellen ist nicht mein Ding.
Meine Talas und Lyric sind schon stressig genug


----------



## Mishima (21. Mai 2014)

Also Ich glaube der paßt sogar.
Wenn der wie bei RS ein Ventil zum Drehen hätte, würde das bestimmt gehen.
Man bräuchte nur die Maße und könnte einen Placebo aus Styropor machen, um zu testen wo welche Rädchen/Ventile etc sitzen.
Da wird ein BOS ja auch schon wieder günstig.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich kuck jetzt mal was der Preis genau macht, soll ja im Juni kommen. Dann kuck ich mir das mal näher an!


----------



## bascopeach (22. Mai 2014)

Hier sind die Maße: DBInline Dimensions.pdf


----------



## jomei21 (16. Juni 2014)

Hi und Hiilllfeeee,
kurz gesagt: ich habe das gleiche Problem dass Mishima mit dem Knacken hatte, bevor er es zu seinem Wunderdoc gebracht hat...
sobald ein bisschen Druck auf die Pedale kommt...knick,knack,knick,knack... und das in einer Lautstärke, dass ich schon kurz davor war mich in in eine Nervenheilanstalt einzuweisen.
@Mishima Kannst du nochmal fragen was die Ursache war (seine Tricks zur Behebung brauch er ja nicht zu verraten)?
Desweiteren die Sache mit dem M6 Dämpferbolzen , meiner war total verbogen, das Innengewinde hats auch schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, der Mechaniker hat gemeint das sie nur mit Glück eine neue reingekriegt haben (nachdem 10 verschiedene M6er probiert wurden) und das ich Durchschläge auf jeden Fall vermeiden sollte. Seitdem fahr ich den RP23 so hart das ich vom Gepolter schon fast ein Schleudertrauma kriege...irgendwie nicht Sinn der Sache.
Hier haben ja einige das Ding auf M8 aufgebohrt, wie sind die Erfahrungen? Der Mech meinte das er das nicht machen würde aufgrund der zu geringen Restwandstärke.
ich würde liebend gerne auf die Strebe vom ve160 mit M8 zurückgreifen...
@JackZero & @efxx
Mit wem habt Ihr den erfolgreichen Kontakt bei Fahrad.de gehabt, worauf muss ich bei der Kettenstrebe achten?

Wär der Hammer wenn man den ganzen Rahmen in die Tonne treten muss, nur weil der Entwickler beim Dämpferbolzen gepennt hat.

Ansonsten ein Top Bike

pls help ich bin echt am verzweifeln...
THX


----------



## µ_d (16. Juni 2014)

@jomei21 die Kettenstreben waren wohl aus einem Prototypen/Vorserienrahmen...



JackZero schrieb:


> Sorry, habe lange nicht reingeschaut.
> Bessere Reifenfreiheit ist nicht gegeben, jedoch ist die untere Dämpferaufnahme stabiler und mit M8.
> Der Preis war, wie beschrieben, eine riesen Diskussion zwischen mir und Fahrrad.de.
> Die wollten mir erst für ! 750,- ! eine Kettenstrebe vom SX in Taiwan gießen lassen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (16. Juni 2014)

@jomel: Bei mir hast am WE ebenfalls zu knacken angefangen……. :-(  
Knackts bei dir im Wiegetritt, oder nur beim Pedalieren im Sitzen ? Bei mir knackt die untere Dämpferaufnahme sobald sie trocken ist und nur im Sitzen. Also kein Tretlagerknacken. 
Kommt definitiv vom Dampfstrahler. WD 40 hilft kurzfristig. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe Sonntag auch wieder mal knacken gehabt, schiebe es aber auf die extreme Wärme.
Ich bin allerdings auch im Glauben, das der Dämpferbolzen unten das Ärgernis ist.
Verbogen ist schon normal und fetten muss den dauernd.
Bei mir ist allerdings knacken nur in heftigen Anstiegen.
Ansonsten in heftiger Kurvenlage oder bei leichten Hüpfern (springe ja nicht) keinen Muck.
Irgendwas ist immer- schlimm ist das bei anderen Rädern das Geräusch nach "aussen" wandert, beim VSX habe Ich immer das Gefühl es ist die Stütze  (auch wenn Ich sie rausnehme).

Steigungen bei über 15%, da hat es wieder mal gemuckt (was zu verschmerzen wäre).


----------



## jomei21 (17. Juni 2014)

thx für die schnelle Rückmeldung, ich versuche heut Abend mal mit Hilfe von Dr wack die Stelle zu lokalisieren...


----------



## jomei21 (18. Juni 2014)

moinmoin
bei mir war das knacken schon beim kleinsten Druck auf Pedale oder Sattel zu hören, nach "AkustikAnalyse" kam es aus dem unterrohr kurz vor dem Steuerrohr, was allerdings eine Resonanzsache war. ein bisschen kriechöl auf die untere dämpferaufnahme und es war weg...bin mal gespannt wie lange das hält, is ja auch keine dauerlösung. nichtsdestotrotz habe ich spätestens beim nächsten Dämpferservice ein Problem.
daher...
hat jemand einen Problemlösungsorientierten Ansprechpartner bei votec oder Fahrrad.de?
das vertrauen dass ich in das bike hatte ist weg, habe Schiss das der Nobel mir bei einem etwas heftigeren Einschlag unterm arsch zusammenbricht...
Ich mag das bike sehr aber welche Rahmen wären eine gute Alternative?
Thx


----------



## bascopeach (18. Juni 2014)

Hast du es schon mit den hochfesten Stahlschrauben versucht? Also dass der Rahmen ausgerechnet da aufgibt glaube ich nicht... Das mit dem Kriechöl ist ein guter Tipp. Wenn auch nicht optimal.

An einer günstigen Rahmenalternative hätte ich auch Interesse!
Voraussetzung:
- selbes Tretlager
-1.5 Steuerrohr (oder 65° Lenkwinkel tapered)
- Dämpfereinbaulänge ist wurscht
- Achstandard gleich
- Stealth Stütze vorbereitet
- wenn möglich komplett schwarz
....

Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Lexx85 (18. Juni 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mit den hochfesten Stahlschrauben versucht? Also dass der Rahmen ausgerechnet da aufgibt glaube ich nicht... Das mit dem Kriechöl ist ein guter Tipp. Wenn auch nicht optimal.
> 
> An einer günstigen Rahmenalternative hätte ich auch Interesse!
> Voraussetzung:
> ...




Das Projekt "wemakeenduro" by conway, das würde doch gut passen, gibt halt im Moment nur das Projekt! Soll aber 2015 kommen.


http://wemakeenduro.de


----------



## Tomak (18. Juni 2014)

@jomel21: Mach doch einfach mal den Dämpfer raus. Säubere alles und mit ner ordentlichen Fettpackung wieder ein. Deswegen wird doch der Rahmen nicht schlecht !

Bestelle mir jetzt eine neue Schraube und mache das Ding mal unten neu  . Komme gerade vom Trailräubern - völlig ohne knacken. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (19. Juni 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> ein bisschen kriechöl auf die untere dämpferaufnahme und es war weg
> Thx



Kannst du mal n Foto posten wo genau du "hingeölt" hast? Das würde mir helfen. Das knacken ist bei mir auch echt megalaut!


----------



## jomei21 (19. Juni 2014)

So,
nach einer kleinen, leisen Ausfahrt hab ich mich auch wieder beruhigt

Fetten wär bestimmt das beste, aber ich hab Angst dass ich die Schraube nicht mehr reinbekomme wenn sie einmal draussen ist.
Da ich gerade umgezogen bin hab ich bis jetzt auch keinen vertrauensvollen Schrauber mehr in meiner Nähe und jetzt vor einem unfahrbaren Bike zu sitzen wär einfach scheisse.
@bascopeach: mach ich! (Dr. Wack Kettenöl außen zwischen Schraubenkopf und Rahmen und zwischen Gleitlager und Rahmen)
Mein vorrangiges Ziel ist jetzt eine neue Kettenstrebe zu bekommen.
Um ewiges hin und herschreiben zu vermeiden wär nach wie vor ein fahrrad.de Ansprechpartner der die Problematik kennt toll.
Gruß


----------



## JackZero (19. Juni 2014)

Einfach eine Unterlegscheibe aus Plastik nehmen und zwischen Schraubenkopf und Rahmen platzieren, hält länger als Dr. Wack. (hilft auch ein wenig bei horizontalem Spiel)
@jomei21 : Kontakt bei Fahrrad.de hatte ich mit dem Leiter des Service Team (hab leider den Namen vergessen), an diesen wurde ich aber auch nur weiter verbunden weil ich äußerst penetrant war und zu aggressiven Tendenzen neigte, da war dann der "normale" Servicemitarbeiter überfordert.
Aber wie in meinem letzten Post geschrieben bekam ich die Kettenstreben von einem Vorführrahmen (Vorserie) die noch das 135x12 Maß haben.
Das aktuelle VE 160 hat 142x12, aber vielleicht kann man ja den kompletten Hinterbau tauschen, denke das sollte machbar sein.
Allerdings kann ich jetzt schon vorher sagen dass man dafür keinerlei Kulanz oder Garantieleistung erwarten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (19. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, wollte noch erwähnen dass ich das Knacken mit den alten Streben auch hatte, hab dann die untere Dämpferschraube gelöst und beim fest zeihen peinlich genau das vorgeschriebene Drehmoment eingehalten (war vorher definitiv fester angezogen), und siehe da: kein knacken mehr.
Abgerissen ist sie dann trotzdem irgendwann, M6 ist einfach zu zart für die Belastungen.


----------



## Beppe (19. Juni 2014)

Bei uns knarzt erfreulicherweise nix. Ganz im Gegenteil. Beim ballern über Wurzelfelder und Steingärten ist das Bike so dermaßen leise. Kein Kettenschlagen, kein Geklapper von Schaltwerk oder sonst was.  X01/XX1 ist ja sowas von geil.
Gruß aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## jomei21 (19. Juni 2014)

Hier mal das Foto...


 
Ich kontaktiere fahrrad.de einfach mal...
Ich bin gespannt ob der Service den Namen verdient...


----------



## jomei21 (19. Juni 2014)

äh mal doof nachgefragt...135 bez. 142 gibt den Abstand der Steckachsenbohrungen an, richtig?
wenn der komplette hinterbau getauscht wird muss min. eine Neue steckachse her...was ist mit den Naben?


----------



## __x_cut__ (19. Juni 2014)

Mittels Adapter umbaubar, ansonsten neu...


Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mishima (20. Juni 2014)

Da war Ich auch öfter dran, ist auf jeden Fall meist eine Abhilfe kurzfristig.

Aber auch Ich bin überzeugt, das auf dem Bild, die Schraube des Bösen zu sehen!!
Wurzel allen Übels!!


----------



## JackZero (20. Juni 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Da war Ich auch öfter dran, ist auf jeden Fall meist eine Abhilfe kurzfristig.
> 
> Aber auch Ich bin überzeugt, das auf dem Bild, die Schraube des Bösen zu sehen!!
> Wurzel allen Übels!!



So ist es.
Seit dem Umbau auf VE Kettenstreben (8er Schraube) keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
Kein Knarrzen und kein Spiel.


----------



## migges (20. Juni 2014)

Zeit ich die Huberbuchsen hab,ist auch ruhe im Bike.Die gibts ja nur mit 8er Bohrung in der Unteren Dämpferaufnahme mit Reduzierhülse,hab noch keine Schraube verbogen,kein Knartzen oder Quietschen mehr.
Allerdings hat mein Atzt auch heftigeres Biken verboten,also keine grossen Sprünge mehr.So ca.1 Meter + - 
Oder ich hab Glück


----------



## bascopeach (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hab auch Huber aber es knackt trotzdem wie Sau.

Werde heute mal die Schraube rausnehmen und fetten. Und dann mit den richtigen Nm anziehen.

*Wieviel ist denn da angesagt? *Weiß das jemand auswendig?

Könnte natürlich auch immer noch das CC Angleset sein, aber erstma den Hinterbau checken.

Fahrt ihr auch die hochfesten Stahlschrauben? Die sollten doch halten, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (20. Juni 2014)

Sollten für die 6er Schraube so um die 14nm sein, wenn Du es ganz genau brauchst war hier im Tread schon mal angegeben, ist aber schon viele Seiten her.


----------



## Beppe (20. Juni 2014)

Hi ihr VSX Fanboyz,
Grüße aus dem Paradies


----------



## migges (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Beppe das auf dem Video ist ist bestimmt Steiler als es aussieht,sieht jedenfalls nach Spass aus,(Lass Laufen Hört sich gut an)
Aber das Bild darunter?? sieht irgendwie Lustig aus nicht Böse sein aber irgendwie?weiss auch nicht wie ich es Sagen soll,Halt Lustig.


----------



## jomei21 (22. Juni 2014)

Dr. Wack hat genau 2Tage bez. 3 Betriebsstunden geholfen...Ich glaub ich riskiers mal und nehm die Schraube raus, Plastikunterlegscheibe ala JackZero und ordentlich Fett. Hoffentlich krieg ich die wieder rein.
@bascopeach und @migges 
Ihr habt beide auf 8mm aufgebohrt?


----------



## migges (22. Juni 2014)

Nein hab ich nicht,die Huber Buchsen haben eine 8er Bohrung (untere Dämpfer aufnahme)werden aber mit einer Reduzierhülse auf 6er Schraube geliefert.


----------



## Beppe (22. Juni 2014)

Nochn bischen Action vom vierer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (23. Juni 2014)

Je träger das Fett, desto besser(meine Ich).
Leichtes Öl/Fett hat meist nicht lang geholfen-

Am besten ein TRAN


----------



## jomei21 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ölen zur Geräuschreduzierung bringt fast gar nichts mehr, knarzt auch in geöltem Zustand.
Von fahrrad.de hab ich bis jetzt nichts gehört außer dass sie viel zu tun haben und es dauern kann...ach ja und 4 mal werbung hab ich durch preisgabe meiner email adresse bekommen
Dämpferschraube raus hab ich mich doch nicht getraut, an der Dämpferschraube hab ich vertikales Spiel von ca. 2mm...Kann das ein Hinweis auf verbogene Schraube sein?
Kann ich die Befestigungsschraube der Kettenstrebe am Hauptrahmen (links der Dämpferschraube) nachziehen ohne die Hammerschmidt abzubauen (auf der Antriebsseite sehe ich wie sich das Gegenstück mitdreht)?
Dank und Gruß


----------



## JackZero (30. Juni 2014)

Um das Spiel am Hauptlager zu beseitigen musst Du die kleine Madenschraube im inneren nachziehen, befürchte HS muss runter, zumindest musste ich bei mir die Kurbelgarnitur/Kefü dafür entfernen.
Hier in diesem Tread gibt es auch eine Zeichnung "Einstellen des Hauptlager Votec V.SX"
Ich würde, wenn Du sowieso schon am Einstellen des Hauptlager bist, den Dämpfer ausbauen und mal die Dämpferbuchsen und Gleitlager checken, neue Dämpferschrauben rein (gibt es nicht nur bei Fahrrad.de sondern auch in gut sortierten Werkzeug Läden).
Wenn das alles erfolglos ist kann man sich immer noch mit den Service Typen von Fahrrad.de rum ärgern, deren Service ja hauptsächlich aus Newsletter und Warteschleifen besteht.

P.S. Sollte man Dich auffordern den Rahmen einzuschicken erwarte keine Rückmeldung ob er angekommen ist, bzw. über den Status der Reparatur und den evtl. anfallenden Kosten, hier musst Du penetrant sein (am Besten täglich dort anrufen), sonst kommt nach vielen vielen Wochen, ohne Informationen, Dein Rahmen inkl. einer völlig überzogenen Rechnung.


----------



## Tomak (30. Juni 2014)

@jomei21: Habe meine Schraube rausgedreht, gesäubert und gefettet. War alles kein Problem. Vorher schön mit WD 40 eingesprüht.

Mach das Ding doch raus. Wenn sie verbogen ist, gehe in den Eisenwarenhandel, evtl. Baumarkt, nehme die alte mit als Muster und kaufe ne neue. Wenn Du da unten Spiel hast, kommt Dreck rein, da ist das knacken doch vorprogrammiert. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juli 2014)

Bei mir Sitzt ja schon seit einer Weile die Schraube Nr 2 fest und der Inbus ist rundgedreht. :/

Torx reinhämmern hat auch nur ein paar Umdrehungen gehalten. Dann wars wieder rund. Sie läuft echt schwer. Die Madenschraube müsste ich eigentlich mit dem Bohrer soweit erwischt haben dass sie nicht mehr kontert aber es fühlt sich an als ob ultraviel Schraubensicherung drin wäre obwohl ich mich nicht erinnern kann welche reingemacht zu haben. ^^

Naja bevor ich die NR.2 jetzt komplett rausbohre wollte ich fragen ob evt. noch jemand diese Achse (Nr.1) ruliegen hat falls ich da das Gewinde erwische. Sonst muss ich mir halt den ganzen Lagerkit für 50€ kaufen....aber Ersatzlager hab ich eigentlich schon...


----------



## jomei21 (4. Juli 2014)

UPS ich glaub ich muss noch viel lernen...
der Grund warum ich die dampferschraube nicht rausnehmen will ist nicht die schraube sondern das innngewinde der kettenstrebe. beim letzten dämpferservice war das wohl ein Riesen Thema und der Mechaniker hat nur mit Glück eine eine Neue reingekriegt.
da ich kein Seitenspiel habe lass in das hauptlager erst einmal in ruhe.
bi Fahrrad.de bekomme ich so langsam Angst das es einfach niemanden interessiert ob jemand ein Problem mit ihren Fahrrädern hat. Motto die alten guten Entwicklungen so gut wie unverändert übernehmen, entwicklungsabteilung einsparen, Preis anheben und Kundenservice ignorieren?
ich geb die Hoffnung auf Antwort nicht auf zumal ja eigentlich 6jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen sind...
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Umbau auf 142mm achssmass? meint ihr der ve160 hinterbau müsste funzen?
dank und gruss


----------



## kickbasser (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich verkaufe mein Votec V.SX wenn jemand interessiert ist, wenden Sie sich gerne an mich wenden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/412392-votec-v-sx-2012-model-medium-like-new


----------



## migges (4. Juli 2014)

@*Tabletop84*
Ich hab noch eine Achse Übrig,bei bedarf einfach Bescheid Sagen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2014)

migges schrieb:


> @*Tabletop84*
> Ich hab noch eine Achse Übrig,bei bedarf einfach Bescheid Sagen.


Hey cool dann Bohr ich morgen mal die schraube aus und falls ich das Gewinde dabei erwische sag ich Bescheid!


----------



## migges (5. Juli 2014)

O.K iss Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomei21 (6. Juli 2014)

So,
ich habe nun doch den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut (Buchsen habe ich im Dämpferauge gelassen, sahen von außen noch gut aus, ca. 200km alt), alles schön sauber gemacht, Schrauben fett gefettet und mit den angegebenen Nm angezogen (M8=11Nm / M6=9Nm)...
Die neue 12.9 M6 habe ich nicht reingekriegt...die Alte war aber nach Augenmaß noch gerade (wurde auch höchstens 200km gefahren).
Erst einmal ruhe, aber das Spiel an der Dämpferschraube kommt mir noch stärker vor.
Guckst du:
Ist das tolerabel oder ein "No go"? Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Helfen da "Huber`s"?

mfg


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2014)

Sieht nach ausgeschlagenen Buchsen aus. Bei mir ist es eher am oberen Dämpferauge aber bei mir haben die RS-Buchsen auch einiges mehr an km und hm mitgemacht...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2014)

Grade festgestellt dass mein Monarch an den Einstellern Öl verliert. Würdet ihr Fahrrad.de/Votec kontaktieren oder gleich zu Sport-Import gehen? Die haben nur so eine seltsame Seite wo man nix zu RS-Serevice findet...


----------



## migges (9. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weiss,geht nur über Händler Neuerdings.Gibt hier im Forum auch einen Tread dazu,find ihn nur grad net.


----------



## migges (9. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/service-rockshox.712524/
Da steht was dazu


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2014)

ja stimmt hab von sport Import schon die Nachricht erhalten. Hatte die berichte über schnellen Service im hinterkopf...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2014)

Hier ist übrigens der Test in dem das VE160 nicht so gut abschneidet: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/di...on/Purchase/download/articleNumber/16647.html

Ist aber etwas seltsam Eingangs erwähnen sie ja dass das kinematisch ähnliche Vorgängermodell noch vor ein paar Jahren Testsieger war. Aber die haben auch eine seltsame vorliebe für Fox-Fahrwerke....

Gerade als ich wieder mal meinen ziemlich verblockten Leiblingstrail auf der schwäbischen Alb gefahren bin ist mir wieder aufgefallen wie gut das Rad doch angesichts der Uphillfähigkeit bügelt.

Mag schon sein das aktuellere Fahwerke mit potenteren Dämpfern noch besser sind aber als Allrounder ist das V.SX schon echt gut! Eigentlich stört mich nur das im Verhältnis zum Radstand elend lange Sitzrohr und das man keinen Piggybackdämpfer verbauen kann. Aber weniger wegen der Performance sondern dem geringen Ölvolumen was aber eh nur bei wenigen Gelegenheiten wirklich ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2014)

akami schrieb:


> Folgende MaÃe kann ich Empfehlen:
> Lagerdurchmesser: Â½â bzw. 12,7 mm (Gilt fÃ¼r Fox und i.d.R fÃ¼r alle neueren DÃ¤mpfer anderer Firmen)
> Einbaubreite: MaÃ laut Votec 22.20mm, Leider klemmen dann die Lager. Meine Empfehlung: Bestellt etwas kleiner ca. 21,9-22 mm. Die unteren Buchsen mit einer etwas grÃ¶Ãeren Fase bestellen.
> Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser: Oben 8mm, unten 6mm
> AuÃendurchmesser: 17mm



Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Bin unschlüssig ob ich mir 22,2 Buchsen bestellen soll und die ggf abschleifen oder gleich 21,9...


----------



## Erroll (10. Juli 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens der Test in dem das VE160 nicht so gut abschneidet: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/di...on/Purchase/download/articleNumber/16647.html


Delius Verlag,....... hust! Noch Fragen?!  
Lasst euch das Rad nicht madig reden. Das Fahrwerk ist immer noch klasse. Mittlerweile sicherlich etwas überholt von den neuen Dämpfertechnologien, aber der Float Link war lange seiner Zeit einfach voraus. Ich habe bei Bikes and Beats lange mit Bodo selbst geredet über das System. Seiner Meinung nach ist das System mit den akutellen Dämpfern nicht mehr nötig, weswegen er bei Radon jetzt nur noch normale 4-Gelenker baut. Trotzdem ist der Float Link immer noch ein sehr gutes System, gerade wenn man nur "kleine" Dämpfer verbaut/verbauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Huberbuchsen in 22,2 die haben auf anhieb gepasst.
*Tabletop84* ist die Achse angkommen?


----------



## migges (10. Juli 2014)

Frage:Hab jetzt gesehen das ich an 2 Dämpfer auf der Rückseite der unteren aufnahme eine Kleine macke auf dem Kolben habe,
(Vermutlich ein kleiner Stein verklemmt)habt ihr sowas auch mal gehabt? Trau mich nicht da was weg zu Fräsen.
Komme zwar beim Einfedern nicht so weit runter,ist aber Trotzdem Ärgerlich,oder hat jemand einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## jomei21 (10. Juli 2014)

@TableTop
Ich habe die Buchsen jetzt auch in 22,2 bestellt...
Zitat Herr Huber:
"Die Abmessungen empfehle ich 2-teilig.

Für unten, mit der 6 mm Schraube, bekommen die Buchsen eine große Fase zum Rahmen hin.

Und ein Adapterröhrchen Ø 6/8 mm.

Dazu bekommst du noch eine passende Schraube Festigkeitsklasse 12.9 (leider nicht rostfrei).

Leider ist das unten auch noch sehr steif und mit der M6 Schraube bekommt man das manchmal nicht ausreichend geklemmt.

Daher sollte die Breite recht stramm sitzen. Darauf solltest du achten!

Wenn die 22,2er zu lose sitzen mache ich dir Breitere.

Ich würde es also schon zunächst mit 22,2 probieren, und nicht mit 22 wie ganz oben im Formular angegeben."

@migges
Ich habe auch eine "kleine" Macke unten am Dämpferkolben, war mir nicht sicher ob ich das beim ausbauen geschafft habe oder ob ein Fremdkörper zischen Kolben und Rahmen der Übeltäter war...ist nur sichtbar bei ausgebautem Dämpfer. Ich mach beim Buchsenumbau mal ein foddo...

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2014)

"Die Abmessung empfehle ich 2-teilig" <- was soll das heißen? Sind das in deinem Video noch die alten Buchsen?

Für was braucht man die Fase? Haben die Original-RS-Buchsen doch auch nicht.



migges schrieb:


> Frage:Hab jetzt gesehen das ich an 2 Dämpfer auf der Rückseite der unteren aufnahme eine Kleine macke auf dem Kolben habe,
> (Vermutlich ein kleiner Stein verklemmt)habt ihr sowas auch mal gehabt? Trau mich nicht da was weg zu Fräsen.
> Komme zwar beim Einfedern nicht so weit runter,ist aber Trotzdem Ärgerlich,oder hat jemand einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?



Ja ist angekommen! Ich hab auch 2 Macken auf dem Kolben entdeckt. Die sind aber rein kosmetisch. Der Dämpfer ist jetzt leider an den Einstellern undicht und fahrrad.de schafft es nicht innerhalb von 2 tagen trotz Telefonintervention auf meine Supportanfrage zu antworten... :/


----------



## migges (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab da mehr Glück mit Brügelmann,die waren immer sehr Net und Hilfsbereit.
Kann da nur Positive Erfahrung abgeben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich schreib jetzt einfach an Votec direkt. Die haben wenigstens immer schnell geantwortet und da landets am Schluss glaub eh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomei21 (11. Juli 2014)

für breite einbaumaße bietet Huber 
auch 3-teilige buchsensets an. 
vor- und Nachteile sind mir auch nicht klar...bei der Fase könnte ich mir vorstellen das dass die Reibung etwas mindert!?
Auf eine Antwort von Fahrrad.de warte ich jetzt schon 3 WOCHEN
ich habe nachdem ich das Kontaktformular ausgefüllt habe nicht einmal wie angeķündigt eine empfangsbestätigung bekommen. als ich dann um sicher gehen noch eine Email geschickt habe kam als Antwort das sie viel zu tun haben und das ich davon absehen soll mehrere Mails mit dem gleichen Anliegen zu schicken dafür bekomme jeden 2ten Tag Werbung
ich probiere es auch nochmal bei votec direkt. wenn da auch nichts geht, wende ich mich an eins der Grossen Fachmagazine;-)
bin erstmal gespannt ob die neuen Buchsen gut passen....
gruss


----------



## snooze (11. Juli 2014)

die Fase braucht man damit die Buchse in Rahmen passt, Die Fase ist am "Kragen" der Buchse, der Kragen ist recht groß und kommt sonst an die Schweissnaht wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2014)

Ah ok. Ich hab mir jetzt die Fox-Buchsen bestellt und schleif mir die Fase ggf. zurecht. Sind eine ganze Ecke günstiger als die Huberbuchsen und im Prinzip gleichwertig. Man braucht auch kein Tool zum einpressen.



jomei21 schrieb:


> für breite einbaumaße bietet Huber
> auch 3-teilige buchsensets an.
> vor- und Nachteile sind mir auch nicht klar...bei der Fase könnte ich mir vorstellen das dass die Reibung etwas mindert!?
> Auf eine Antwort von Fahrrad.de warte ich jetzt schon 3 WOCHEN
> ...



Ich hab jetzt nach 3 Tagen eine Antwort bekommen mit der Bitte um ein aussagekräftiges Foto. Als ob ich mir das ausdenken würde... Naja hab dann etwas polemisch geantwortet und zack 5 min später hab ich ein Retourenlabel.  Hoffentlich leiten die das auch schnell an RS weiter...


----------



## Jierdan (11. Juli 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Scheint "normal" zu sein. Unsere beiden Hinterbauten sind auch schief, die Hinterräder standen vom Aufbau an aussermittig. Da hilft nur die Felge aus der Mitte zu zentrieren.



Wie viele mm kann ich da pi mal Daumen wagen, ohne andere Speichen verbauen zu müssen (DT Comp, Sun Single Track 31? Oder kann man das so allgemein garnicht sagen.


----------



## Beppe (12. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wie viele mm kann ich da pi mal Daumen wagen, ohne andere Speichen verbauen zu müssen (DT Comp, Sun Single Track 31? Oder kann man das so allgemein garnicht sagen.


Erstmal die Nippel der zu engen Seite gleichmässig um ne halbe Umtrehung lösen, dann die anderen gleichmässig dementsprechend spannen. 
Zwei Durchgänge dieses Prozederes haben bei mir gereicht, um die Felge ca. 4 mm aus der Mitte zu holen. Andere Speichen braucht man dafür nicht. Wichtig ist, nach jedem Durchlauf den Rundlauf zu kontrollieren, die Speiche bei der man beginnt zu markieren (Tesa) und die Speiche an der Man den Nippel spannt bzw entspannt mit einer Zange gegen mitdrehen zu sichern (Haltebacken mit Tesa abkleben, um die Oberfläche der Speiche nicht zu verletzten).


----------



## jomei21 (13. Juli 2014)

Äh, nochmal dumm gefragt...
Wenn ich die Hammerschmidt abbaue um an das Hauptlager zu kommen, muss ich die Kette öffnen oder kann ich die einfach aushängen?

Gibt es irgendwelche bekannte Probleme beim HS Ab- und Anbau, scheint ja kein Hexenwerk zu sein...hoffentlich...
Welche Teile aus dem Lagerkit haben den höchsten Verschleiß, bzw. tauscht Ihr bestimmte Teile vorsorglich aus, ohne definitive Probleme zu haben.
Frage nur weil ich beschlossen habe beim Dämpferbuchsentausch auch das Hauptlager zu tauschen und damit neu einzustellen und überlege ob es noch sinnvolle arbeiten gibt, die in dem Aufwasch miterledigt werden sollten...?


----------



## Schiltrac (13. Juli 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> Äh, nochmal dumm gefragt...
> Wenn ich die Hammerschmidt abbaue um an das Hauptlager zu kommen, muss ich die Kette öffnen oder kann ich die einfach aushängen?
> 
> Gibt es irgendwelche bekannte Probleme beim HS Ab- und Anbau, scheint ja kein Hexenwerk zu sein...hoffentlich...
> ...



Am besten schraubst du zuerst die kleine Kettenführung auf der HS ab. Dann kannst du die Kette von der Hammerschmidt entfernen.

Extrem Wichtig: Die Hammerschmidt darf NICHT im Oversize-Modus sein, wenn du sie abziehen willst. Grund: Die rausgefahrenen Sperrlinken... Beim Hauptlager hat die Hohlwelle und die Plastikbuchsen den höchsten verschleiss. Ich würde aber gleich alles wechseln, was beim Lagerkit mit dabei ist.

Noch zur unteren Dämpferaufnahme: Ich fahre ein 2011 V.SX und hatte auch lange Probleme. Unteranderem ist mir mal der Schraubenkopf abgebrochen...
Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt eine Titanschraube und 3teilige Buchsen von Rockshox eingebaut. Dadurch wird die Schraube an den Enden der Buchsen nur auf Scherung beansprucht, (eigentlich reicht auch die Reibungskraft aus, um die RS-Buchse an Ort und Stelle zu halten, damit ist die Schraube nur auf Zug beansprucht, was optimal ist)
Das Problem ist, das die zweiteiligen Buchsen von Fox eine wenig in der Mitte des Dämpferauges wegknicken können. Dadurch wird die Schraube auf Biegung beansprucht, wofür sie nicht gedacht ist..

Grüsse


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Dachte du hättest auch das "Hybrid" Ding gewagt... 650B vorne, 26" hinten
> 
> Lenkwinkel ist leider steiler. Mit 160er vorne 66.7° bei 170er 66.2°
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1311803?in=user





Tommkill schrieb:


> Ne, habs erst überlegt, aber ich fahr das Bike noch ne weile.
> 
> Das sind die Daten vom 2010 Modell
> 
> http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vsx_bike_09_10.pdf



Welchen Lenkwinkel hat jetzt eigentlich der aktuellste V.SX-Rahmen? Also die die letztes Jahr bei Fahrrad.de verscherbelt wurden. Hat das mal jemand nachgemessen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2014)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Was sie damit glaube ich sagen wollen ist, dass es hier einen Dämpfer gibt der das Potential eines Dämpfers mit PB hat,
> jedoch ohne einen auskommt...
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du vielleicht nochmal den Ansprechpartner nett fragen ob sie den DBinline simulieren können? Weil wenn der mal gebraucht für unter 400 zu haben wäre würd ich mir das überlegen...

Edit: das Spiel liegt doch nicht an einer zu breiten Schwingenaufnahme. wenn ich die Achse einsetze und anziehe wackelt nix. Vielleicht doch das zu breite Verbindungsstück der Wippe. Oder die Buchsen sind doch zu breit.

Apropos größere Fase. Was ist damit eigentlich gemaint? Hab jetzt die 5-teiligen Fox-Buchsen hier und wenn ich die einsetze stößt der Plasikring auf der Buchse unten an die enger werdende Aufnahme der Schwinge an. Die Schraube geht aber trotzdem gut durch.


----------



## jomei21 (18. Juli 2014)

@Schiltrac
danke für die Info, verstanden hab ich es nicht so ganz...wird im Falle eines durchschlags die schraube nicht immer auf Druck belastet?
beim normalen einfedern reiben die gleitlager sowohl an der buchse im dämpferauge als auch an der schraube, richtig?
bez. Material bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich versuchen soll eine 12.9er schraube reinzukriegen oder Titan... irgendwo hab ich gelesen Titan würde sich zu leicht verbiegen. 
ich hoffe die hubers kommen bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand einen Input wie sich die Fuhre mit 160 respektive 150mm fährt? Konnte mit der Durolux ja testen aber bin der Einfachheit halber meistens nur voll abgesenkt (140mm) oder voll ausgefahren (180mm) gefahren. Kam mir aber so vor als ob 160mm der Sweetspot war. 

hab jetzt eine Pike SA 150mm hier und auch schon den Air Shaft für 160mm aber frage mich ob ich mal mit 150mm testen soll oder gleich auf 160mm umbauen.


----------



## jomei21 (20. Juli 2014)

Ist die Delle hier in der rechten "Dämpfertunnelstütze" normal...habt Ihr das auch?
Auf der linken Seite is das nicht!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2014)

Ja muss so


----------



## Tomak (20. Juli 2014)

Hab die Pike mit 160 drin und kann nur sagen, dass die Fuhre so absolut geil läuft !

Super Fahrverhalten in allen Disziplinen, also die ich so drauf hab. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mishima (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in mein VSX ein Revelation einsetzen, hat allerdings einen taperded Schaft.
Habe auch den ORBIT 1 1/8 drin, der original war.
Hat jemand ein einzelnes Teil abzugeben.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße ich da benötige (die 44/42/ etc machen mir kirre).
Hatte mal einen Ironhorse, der so hoch aufgebaut hatte-ging gar nicht.
Es soll also einer sein, der komplett im Steuerrohr ist (ich hoffe Ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt).

Ich möchte eignetlich nur unten das benötige Teil tauschen, also auf 1,5.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hab den FSA Gravity Light 2 drin. Bei Zerostack ist bei dem Maß ist unten allerdings kein gedichtetes Industrielager drin sondern nur ein ungedichtetes mit Dichtlippe.

Wenn man aber mit Hochdruckreinigerorgien und Putzen/schlammfarten generell vorsichtig ist sowie das Lager unten gut mit zähem Fett vollpackt geht das ganz gut. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steuersatz-fsa-gravity-2.480032/page-2


----------



## jomei21 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo nochmal, weiss jemand auf die schnelle mit wieviel NM man den ISCG Adapter für die HS an den Rahmen schraubt?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (21. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich würde den ISCG Adapter mal mit 4-5Nm anziehen.
Allerdings war bei mir die ISCG Aufnahme im Verhältniss zum Innenlager so grottenschräg, dass die so schräg saß, dass kein Schalten möglich war. Ich hab dann das Hammerschmidt-Projekt am Votec aufgegeben.

Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück. Wenn du das Innenlager und die Baseplate montiert hast dann muss der schwarze Aluring einen gleichmäßigen Abstand zur Innenlagerwelle haben.


----------



## jomei21 (22. Juli 2014)

So, widererwarten alles was ich auseinandergelegt hab, auch wieder zusammen bekommen...die neuen gleitlager unten waren echte massarbeit und sitzen schön stramm. alle Lager und schrauben getauscht, beim ersten draufsitzen bin ich fast auf den Boden durchgesackt
das einzige Problem: die hs rattert ganz leicht (beim treten merkt man es nicht, nur wenn man mit der Hand die kurbel bei geringem Widerstand dreht), weiss jemand was das sein kann?
@MaStErLeNiN bei mir war die hs schon drauf, der adapter war mit einer schraube am rahmen befestigt (hab ich jetzt mit 8Nm festgezogen), die obere schraube der baseplate war nur am adapter befestigt, die beiden unteren durch den adapter am RAHMEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Scheint "normal" zu sein. Unsere beiden Hinterbauten sind auch schief, die Hinterräder standen vom Aufbau an aussermittig. Da hilft nur die Felge aus der Mitte zu zentrieren.



Seltsamerweise steht mein Hinterrad aber gar nicht aussermittig. Jeweils 20-20,5mm Abstand von Felgenflanke zu den Kettenstreben. Aber trotzdem wird auf einer Seite immer die Kettenstrebe angefressen...

Dummerweise ist mein neuer Hinterreifen (Rock Razor 2,35) auch noch breiter als der Purgatory..


----------



## Mishima (23. Juli 2014)

Da man anscheinend immer was am VSX zu schrauben haben muss:
Hat jemand HR Adapterkappen für Veltec V2, von 135 Steckachse auf Schnellspanner?
Benötigt man dann nur die Kappen, oder ist eine Hohlachse auch nötig-also ein Set 

Steuersätze und LRS Adapter machen mich ...............

Bin mal gespannt wie sich dann die Revelation gegen eine Talas fährt im VSX.
Sobald dieses Problem 1,5 geregelt ist-keine Lust auf höheres Cockpit.
Auf jeden fall wieder 400 Gramm weniger.


----------



## Erroll (23. Juli 2014)

Beschneidet man das rad nicht mit der revelation? Bin meines damals mit 160er float rc2 gefahren. Das fuhr sich recht harmonisch. Höher wollte ich nicht, niedriger aber auch nicht. Das steuerrohr ist ja eh schon so elendich lang an dem rad.


----------



## Mishima (23. Juli 2014)

Die Rev hat gemessen 157 mm Federweg und 20mm Achse.
Das wird sich minimal wenn auswirken. Mit dem Rad fahre Ich eh nur Schönwetter Touren und nichts grobes im Gelände.
Dafür bleibt das Fritzz und da kann Ich dann wählen Talas RC2 160 - Lyrik 170 MC Coil.
Und die Rev hat nur PSI, Rebound und Lock out -die beiden anderen einzustellen ist mir schon teilweise zu viel.
Nur einmal Test halber einsetzten werde Ich die vorher- sehen wie 32´ Standrohre aussehen. Geht evtl. gar nicht 
Am liebsten hätte Ich die ins Canyon gesetzt, aber nur 1 1/8.


----------



## Erroll (23. Juli 2014)

Dann würde ich aber ehr die Lyrik in das Votec und die Rev ins Fritzz pflanzen. Der Hinterbau des Fritzz ist doch ne Katastrophe im Vergleich zum Votec. Nur meine Meinung, sind deine Räder. Ich würde es genau anders rum machen.


----------



## Beppe (23. Juli 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber ehr die Lyrik in das Votec und die Rev ins Fritzz pflanzen. Der Hinterbau des Fritzz ist doch ne Katastrophe im Vergleich zum Votec. Nur meine Meinung, sind deine Räder. Ich würde es genau anders rum machen.



100% Zustimmung. Vor dem Vsx hatte ich auch ein Fritzz. Da liegen Welten zwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (24. Juli 2014)

Revelation 1826 Gr-Lyric 2780 Gr !!
Das Votec ist mir zu schade/schön zum verhunzen und soll ja LEICHT sein/werden (vor allem wenn man noch 2- 4 Räder hat).
Für das Fritzz habe Ich eben auch verschiedene Dämpfer die man dort rein bekommt. Luft & Feder, alles da.

Und das schöne an 3 Enduro ist eben der verschiedene Charakter - jedes hat seinen Zweck!!


----------



## Erroll (24. Juli 2014)

Musst du wissen. Ich halte 3 räder mit dem selben einsatzzweck für ziemlich sinnfrei. Vor allem beschneidest du das rad mit dem potentestem hinterbau mit der revelation. Ich würde ehr 2 räder verkaufen und mir ein trailbike in leicht und einen dhler fürs ganz grobe hin stellen. Und eben das votec als enduro nutzen. Aber ich will dir hier nix madig machen. Sind deine räder und dein bier. Ich würde es nur anders machen. Aber jeder hat halt andere ansichten. Berichte mal wie das rad mit der rev läuft wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## Mishima (24. Juli 2014)

Ich beschneide gar nichts  Ich kann keins meiner Räder an seine Grenze bringen, geschweige DH fahren.
Zu alt, zu fett, zu langsam.
Ich fahre gerne Touren mit verschiedenen Rädern, genauso möchte Ich nicht auf mein HT oder Nachtfully verzichten.
Und wenn es gleich gewittert kommt das CanyonSchmutzEnduro zum Einsatz.

Und man testet ja auch mal andere Dämpfer, Bremsen.
Jetzt kommt erst einmal ein RT 3 in VSX-vielleicht ist das ja das Non plus zur Talas.
Möchte einfach mal eine "einfachere" Gabel im VSX fahren.
Mir gefallen auch beide DT Dämpfer, XM 180 und 210 im Votec- reichen eigentlich für mich.

Dir gefallen ja anscheinend Reptilien, anderen 29 Zoll Räder, ganz anderen Frauen mit ääh, großem Herz 

Mir viele Räder mit ganz viel Licht, oder große Anlagen - für alle was dabei!

Sinnfrei-
Eine meiner Eigenarten


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

Wie hast du eigentlich dein Sattelrohr gekürzt? Hast du dann auch eine "Dehnnut" reingesägt?


----------



## Mishima (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn Ich gemeint bin.
"Korken" reingesetzt, billigschelle oben drauf-Rad auf den Kopf (am besten wenn man hat mit einem Montageständer) und dann an der Schelle(Rohrschelle mit Schrumpfschlauch günstig) absägen. Wird schön gerade. Danach schmirgeln oben auf der Kante.
Und reinsägen brauchte ich nicht, der Einschnitt ist original.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

OK, danke für den Tip!

Hat schonmal jemand über Debonair im V.SX nachgedacht? Gibt ja ein Umrüstkit das auch auf die 2013er Dämpfer in den letzten Rahmen passen sollte: https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/debonair-upgrade-kit

Denkt ihr das kommt der Kinematik entgegen? 

Der HV im M/L-Tune passt eigentlich ganz gut nur will ich für etwas mehr Endprogression die Kammer etwas verkleinern. Frage mich ob er mit der Debonaircan dann nicht zu linear wird...


----------



## Erroll (24. Juli 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Möchte einfach mal eine "einfachere" Gabel im VSX fahren.


Is ja kein Thema. Habe ja oben geschrieben, dass ich es dir nicht madig machen will, bzw jeder da ein bisschen andere Ansichten hat. Hat mich nur einfach interessiert, welchen Sinn/Zweck du mit der 32er Gabel erfüllen willst. 
Trotzdem würde mich ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht mit der Rev von deiner Seite doch sehr interessieren, wenn du es mal ausgiebig gefahren bist. Meine Freundin fährt in ihrem Reign auch eine Rev Rl, die an sich ganz gut geht. Aber an die Dämpfung der Lyrik kommt sie halt einfach nicht ran. Hast du mal über eine Pike nachgedacht?


----------



## Mishima (25. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre im Winter eine PIKE COIL 454 (die alte mit 140 mm)am Fritzz / Canyon.
Wenn IRGENDEINE meiner Gabeln so weich laufen würde, und so genial einfach einzustellen - dann wäre Ich zufrieden.
Wiegt natürlich fast 2,3 kg!!!!
Deshalb wollte Ich auch unbedingt eine Minute mit 160 mm, 2 kg und so fein im Ansprechen.
Beim Bekannten ein 140 mm eingebaut-habe nur geflucht ihm das Teil besorgt zu haben 

Und die neuen aus einem ganz einfachen Grund nicht-15 mm Achse.
Ich kann an allen Rädern 20mm fahren,Talas, Lyric, Pike-und einfach eben tauschen-das macht für mich Sinn.
Das die Dämpfung einer Lyric/Talas meinen beiden Revelation überlegen sind, dafür bräuchte Ich sie nicht einzubauen-das wäre schlimm, wenn nicht.

Richtig gut wäre es natürlich endlich zu erlernen, wie man Low/Highspeed vernünftig einstellt- Drehe aber immer irgendwie rum, da etwas nicht so ist wie es soll-bei einfacheren Gabeln habe Ich das nicht-weich einstellen, und wenn nötig vorne LO.

Wenn Ich allerdings heute Abend mein neues Rad bekomme, erledigt sich das erst einmal für die nächsten Tage/Nächte


----------



## jomei21 (25. Juli 2014)

Hier nochmal der Dämpfer mit den Huber Buchsen mit Fase, welche auch nötig war um die 22,2mm Buchsen reinzubekommen (für die Feinjustierung kam der Gummihammer zum Einsatz)...
Ich denke mal das die Schrammen unten am Kolben von Dreck oder Steinchen kommen die sich zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer setzen


----------



## nino85 (4. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,

habe gestern versucht, am V.SX meiner Freundin den Dämpfer auszubauen. Leider bekomme ich um's Verrecken den Dämpfer nicht aus der unteren Aufnahme. Die Schraube ist raus, allerdings scheint der Dämpfer mitsamt Buchsen festzuklemmen. Mit Gewalt wollte ich es jetzt nicht probieren. 

Irgendwelche Tips? 

Ach ja - außerdem müsste ich die Hauptlagerachse tauschen. Die ist leider so eingelaufen, dass das schwarze Eloxal komplett weg ist und der Hinterbau spürbar spiel aufweißt. Bei Fahrrad.de bekommt man den Lagersatz leider nicht mehr. Weiß jemand Alternativen oder hat vielleicht sogar noch eine Achse übrig?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (4. August 2014)

Dämpfer oben festschrauben und hinterbau ausfedern..


----------



## nino85 (4. August 2014)

gotboost schrieb:


> Dämpfer oben festschrauben und hinterbau ausfedern..



Blöde Frage (vielleicht): Dem Dämpfer macht das nichts? Die Dinger sind ja nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass im ausgefederten Zustand dran gezogen wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2014)

Glaub nicht und du solltest die Hauptachse auch lockern falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast


----------



## nino85 (5. August 2014)

Die war komplett raus, dachte da klemmt vielleicht noch irgendwas irgendwo 
Ich behandel das ganze glaube ich noch ne runde mit kriechöl. Dann sollte das auch flutschen.

Ich frag auch nochmal: Hat jemand vielleicht eine Bezugsquelle für die Hauptlagerachse oder vielleicht noch eine rumliegen?


----------



## __x_cut__ (9. August 2014)

Hab gestern mein schaltauge abgerissen und musste mit bedauern feststellen, dass bei den internetstores keines lieferbar ist...da nur die schrauben ausgerissen waren hab ich die Löcher durchgebohrt und längere schrauben verwendet...is aber schon ne schwache Vorstellung, dass die sowas nicht liefern können...muss man sich Gedanken machen um die ersatzteilversorgung fürs vsx?


----------



## nino85 (9. August 2014)

Das Lagerset ist momentan auch aus. Soll aber lt. Support wieder reinkommen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2014)

So mal ein kleines Update an Fahrwerk und Bremsen, sowie Komplettservice. Musste aber nur die Lager in der Wippe tauschen. Leider warte ich schon seit 5 Wochen auf den undichten Dämpfer. Seit Sram den Service selber macht scheinen die heillos überfordert zu sein. Sport Import das waren noch Zeiten... :/

Debonair wär ja schon geil als Ersatz aber das Upgrade köme doch billiger und der komplette Dämpfer hat auch Lieferzeit.

Wie Löst ihr das Problem mit den scheuernden Leitungen an Steuerrohr und Krone bei der alternativen Verlegung? Mit kürzen könnt ich etwas entgegenwirken aber das wär dann zu kurz. Gummitüllen hab ich leider nur halboffene da und die verabschieden sich zwangsläufig. Bleibt nur alles abzukleben aber das sieht halt dann bescheiden aus...


----------



## Erroll (16. August 2014)

Du könntest du Gummihüllen mit kleinen Kabelbindern auf der Leitung fixieren. Das hält und hat kaum bis keinen Abrieb. Bei mir seit Jahren so im Einsatz.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2014)

Stimmt danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (16. August 2014)

Gerne


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. August 2014)

Fährt jemand zufällig einen Monarch mit M/M-Tune im vsx? Fahrrad.de schickt mir jetzt nach 5 Wochen (!) Warterei einen neuen Dämpfer. Ich hab schon versucht ihnen das mit dem Tune zu verklickern aber die checken das glaub nicht. Könnte mir vorstellen dass M/M auch passt da ich etwas schwerer geworden bin und die HV-Kammer gegen Durchschläge spacern wollte.


----------



## Bread (20. August 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Das Lagerset ist momentan auch aus. Soll aber lt. Support wieder reinkommen...


Das klingt ja beruhigend, ich brauch eins - welcher Support sagt das, und wann / wo soll das wieder verfügbar sein? Brügelmann?

Was anderes noch: gibt es eine spezifizierte Mindesteinstecktiefe für das Sitzrohr / Sattelstange? Finde dazu in der Suche nichts.


----------



## Bread (20. August 2014)

jomei21 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Dämpfer mit den Huber Buchsen mit Fase, welche auch nötig war um die 22,2mm Buchsen reinzubekommen (für die Feinjustierung kam der Gummihammer zum Einsatz)...
> Ich denke mal das die Schrammen unten am Kolben von Dreck oder Steinchen kommen die sich zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer setzen
> Anhang anzeigen 308160


Ich hab bei meinem DT Swiss auch solche Schrammen am Kolben! Hab aber jetzt einen stählernen Fox Vanilla drin, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Bread (20. August 2014)

Doppelpost, sry


----------



## Mishima (20. August 2014)

Ich habe gestern einen Monarch RT 3 eingesetzt, mit M / M.
Nur kurz auf de Straße mal angefahren. Kann ich also noch nichts zu sagen.
Aber Ich würde da auch gerne mal die verschiedenen Versionen einbauen und direkt auf einem Stück Weg/Abfahrt testen. Und dann kaufen 
Denke das es da schon merkliche Unterschiede gibt.

Auf jeden Fall benötigt der richtig PSI bei mir- um die 16-17 bar damit er nicht wer weiß was einsackt.
habe vorher einen AFR aus einem Speci gefahren-auch der benötigt im VSX Druck von über 17 bar. Und der scheint auch nur im Speci zu passen von der Abstimmung.

Allerdings finde Ich das sich das VSX mit Stufendämpfer, wie RT 3 oder AFR (Fox) außer im Trail Modus, seltsam fährt.
Mir gefällt, auch im Fritzz, ein DT bisher am besten-nicht perfekt und bei einigen vielleicht überfordert, macht mir aber am meisten Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2014)

Hab jetzt aufgrund Fahrrad.de's Versagen auch einen M/M drin (vorher extra noch auf den Tune hingewiesen aber die wollten nicht hören). Soweit ich bisher testen konnte ist er nicht ganz optimal. Komischerweise gibt es keinen aktuellen Tune-Chart. Weiß da jemand was? 

Dämpfer spricht zwar dank der 5-teiligen Fox-Buchsen super an aber bei schnellen Schlägen verhärtet er. MIt dem L-Tune lag der Hinterbau viel satter.

Auch ist der Dämpfer irgendwie weicher wenn ich ihn schließe. Der 2013er kam einem Lock-out näher. Dafür scheinen die 2014er (oder ist es ein 2015er) jetzt endlich mal sauber geschmiert zu sein.


----------



## JackZero (30. August 2014)

Schlechter Support, keine oder nur insuffiziente Ersatzteilversorgung: Ich bin raus aus der Nummer !
Falls jemand Interesse am V.SX Rahmen mit VE160 Kettenstreben hat dann HIER MELDEN:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ettenstreben-rs-monarch-chris-king-steuersatz
Preis ist VHB, ohne Steuersatz wird es nochmal billiger.


----------



## nino85 (1. September 2014)

Weiß jemand ob der Lagersatz:
http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-lagerkit-ve160-drehpunkt-innenlager-377123.html

auch in das VS.X passt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. September 2014)

Das müsste dir eigentlich @JackZero sagen können


----------



## JackZero (2. September 2014)

Sollte eigentlich passen, 100%ig bestätigen kann ich es aber nicht.
Habe mit der neuen Kettenstrebe dieses Hauptlager bekommen.
Sitz im Rahmen ist O.K., aber ob die Enden in die original V.SX Streben passen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. September 2014)

Wenn du die Gleitlager nicht mitgetauscht hast müsstest du eigentlich nur die Breite messen damit man ausschließen kann das es nicht passt. Aber @nino85 hat ja auch 14-Tage Rückgaberecht...


----------



## JackZero (2. September 2014)

Welche breite meinst Du ?
Von Ende zu Ende der Streben, oder das Maß einer Seite einer Strebe von innen nach außen ?


----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

Die breite/Länge des Bolzens würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

Mit was habt ihr eigentlich die Gleitlager ausgetrieben/eingesetzt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. September 2014)

Mit einem Gegenstand der halt durch den ID passt. Gehen dabei aber oft kaputt aber wenn man neue einsetzt ist das ja wurscht. Eingesetzt mit Schraubzwinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (2. September 2014)

Bolzenlänge ist um die 70 mm, werde die Tage das Rad wg. Rahmenverkauf zerlegen, dann kann ich es ganz genau ausmessen.


----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

Ich werde es jetzt einfach mal probieren - hab das Ding testweise bestellt. Passt der Bolzen, werden die Gleitlager auch gleich gewechselt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. September 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aufgrund Fahrrad.de's Versagen auch einen M/M drin (vorher extra noch auf den Tune hingewiesen aber die wollten nicht hören). Soweit ich bisher testen konnte ist er nicht ganz optimal. Komischerweise gibt es keinen aktuellen Tune-Chart. Weiß da jemand was?
> 
> Dämpfer spricht zwar dank der 5-teiligen Fox-Buchsen super an aber bei schnellen Schlägen verhärtet er. MIt dem L-Tune lag der Hinterbau viel satter.
> 
> Auch ist der Dämpfer irgendwie weicher wenn ich ihn schließe. Der 2013er kam einem Lock-out näher. Dafür scheinen die 2014er (oder ist es ein 2015er) jetzt endlich mal sauber geschmiert zu sein.



Also das muss ich nochmal revidieren! Der M/M passt bei >70kg und flotter Fahrweise. War heute mal auf einem richtigen Trail und da haben mir die zusätzlichen Reserven gefallen. Jetzt schlägt er bei 1m -> Flat nicht mehr so glatt durch.




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1698382]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nino85 (4. September 2014)

Zwischenstand: Die Achse vom VE160 und dem VS.X sind gleich, nur die Schraube hat sich etwas geändert, aber nur im Design, ist also kompatibel. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Lager getauscht werden, dann ist das Spiel im Hinterbau auch beseitigt. Ob die passen, berichte ich dann noch, würde mich aber wundern, wenn nicht.

Oben neu, unten alt.


----------



## Beppe (4. September 2014)

Schönen Gruß aus St. Vigil. Morgen steht die letzte Etappe unserer Dolomiti Freeride Woche an. 
Haben in den vergangenen Tagen 22000 Hm vernichtet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. September 2014)

Sauber! Der Rahmen scheint echt bombproof zu sein!


----------



## Beppe (5. September 2014)

Finale. Kronplatz. Autos stehen auch wie vergangenen Samstag abgestellt. Jetzt noch paar mal heil abfahren um an den 30k zu kratzen.


----------



## yyck (5. September 2014)

Guten Abend Leute ü. Ich bin seit einigen Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer von nem Votec V.Sx.
Jedoch habe ich nun ein großes Problem. So bin ich auf der letzten Tour unglücklich gefallen und nun ist das Lager, das als Verbindung von Rahmen und Wippe dient hinüber (siehe Bild).
Ich wäre daher echt dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, wie ich das beheben kann, da schon zwei Fahrradläden, wo ich war, mir nicht weiterhelfen konnten bzw wollten.
vielen Danke schon einmal.
Yyck

P.s Bild im nächsten Post


----------



## yyck (5. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. September 2014)

yyck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319683


Das Lager war bei mir auch schon hin. Sämtliche Schrauben der Wippe incl oberer Dämpferaufnahme lösen, Achse von einer Seite mit passendem Steckschlüssel o.ä. austreiben. Wenn Du die Hälften der Wippe in der Hand hast, kannst du das kaputte Lager von der Rückseite austreiben. Lager darf dabei nicht verkanten. Lager mit Schieblehre ausmessen u bei ebay oder Amazon bestellen. Das neue Lager kannst du mit einer Schraube, dov Uscheiben u dem alten Lager einpressen.
ist echt kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## yyck (6. September 2014)

Super dann werde ich das mal die Tage in Angriff nehmen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt. Nur eine schnelle Frage gibt es dafür kein offizielles Ersatzteil, dann wäre es natürlich leichter.


----------



## __x_cut__ (6. September 2014)

Gibt's schon, aber nur der komplette lagerssatz für den Hinterbau...wenn nur das Lager kaputt ist, wird's einzeln billiger. Industrielager sind standardisiert, da is egal wo die her kommen


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2014)

yyck schrieb:


> Super dann werde ich das mal die Tage in Angriff nehmen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt. Nur eine schnelle Frage gibt es dafür kein offizielles Ersatzteil, dann wäre es natürlich leichter.



Kauf Dir ein Markenlager und Du bekommst bessere Qualität zu einem günstigeren Preis.


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> .... Industrielager sind standardisiert, da is egal wo die her kommen



Was Maßhaltigkeit betrifft mag das stimmen. Qualitativ gibts riesige Unterschiede.


----------



## Bread (11. September 2014)

Passt auch das Lagerkit für die VE160 Wippe? Sprich ist die Achse bei der Wippe gleich lang? Das würd ich wegen vernudelter Schrauben brauchen.

Das Lagerkit Horstlink und Sitzstreben passt nicht, oder? Beide hier zu sehen:

http://www.fahrrad.de/index.php?id=3200&strSearchQuery=votec+lager+Ve160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (21. September 2014)

Bislang (seit Anfang 2012) arbeitet mein V.SX zum Glück völlig problemfrei, was offenbar nicht selbstverständlich ist, wenn man die Posts hier so liest. Knarzen hatte ich auch mal, stammte aber von der Gabel. Nach Ausbau und Fetten des Cane Creek Anglesets war alles wieder ruhig.
Auch nach nunmehr fast 3 Jahren ist das V.SX immer noch ein Traum-Bike, fährt sich einfach supergeil.
Offenbar wird das Modell nun auch von Votec wiederbelebt:

www.votec.com/news.html

Aber mit den Customize-Optionen, der Ausstattung und individuellen Farbgestaltung, das wird es wohl so nie wieder geben.
Ich hatte echt Glück, dass meines damals noch gefertigt wurde. War eines der letzten Custom-V.SX.


----------



## Poacher (21. September 2014)

Waver schrieb:


> Offenbar wird das Modell nun auch von Votec wiederbelebt:
> 
> www.votec.com/news.html



Ich glaube nicht, dass das VE weitergeführt wird, es wurde nirgends ein Nachfolgermodell vorgestellt (Ja, das VE ist der Nachfolger vom V.SX, aber das war schon letztes Jahr).


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2014)

Das lässt hoffen dass evt mal ein piggyback Dämpfer möglich wird. Schon ulkig diese Reinkarnationen bei Votec.


----------



## snooze (21. September 2014)

Poacher schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das VE weitergeführt wird, es wurde nirgends ein Nachfolgermodell vorgestellt (Ja, das VE ist der Nachfolger vom V.SX, aber das war schon letztes Jahr).


so sehe ich das auch, auf der EB stand kein VE und auf Nachfrage wurde uns gesagt, dass es ausläuft, dazu passend auch die aktuellen Preise.

VE mit Piggy Einbaumöglickeit gib's ja dafür jetzt bei Conway


----------



## Lexx85 (21. September 2014)

Hey Leute, hat sich eigentlich jemand mit dem DBinline weiter oder gar näher beschäftigt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2014)

Also der dürfte nicht in den Rahmen passen da er auf beiden Seiten zu breit baut.


----------



## jomei21 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir knarzt es mal wieder...also Dämpfer ausgebaut, alles schön sauber gemacht und neu gefettet.
Dabei hab ich mir das Gewinde der Dämpferaufnahme im Rahmen nochmal angeschaut. Ist das normal das dass eigentliche Gewinde erst "weiter hinten" beginnt (2) und das vorne das Alu von der Schraube "eingeschnitten" ist (1)???
Richtig ziehen tut die Dämpferschraube erst auf den letzten mm, vorher wackelt das alles noch schön herum.
Ist das bei euch auch so, kann jemand mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto vom Innengewinde machen?


 
Ach ja, knarzen tuts immer noch
thx


----------



## Mishima (7. Oktober 2014)

Also Ich brauche auf jeden fall eine neue "Schraube des Bösen"-meine ist schon gut wellig.

Ich habe übrigens nach 2 Ausfahrten im Gelände meinen RS RT 3 wieder ausgebaut und den XM 180 wieder rein.
Der RT 3 war so was voll hölzern, undynamisch - grauenhaftes Fahrgefühl.
Das einzige war der Hub, wurde bis auf den letzten MM ausgenutzt.

Gibt es eine besonders gute, stabile Ausführung?


----------



## Beppe (8. Oktober 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Also Ich brauche auf jeden fall eine neue "Schraube des Bösen"-meine ist schon gut wellig.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens nach 2 Ausfahrten im Gelände meinen RS RT 3 wieder ausgebaut und den XM 180 wieder rein.
> Der RT 3 war so was voll hölzern, undynamisch - grauenhaftes Fahrgefühl.
> ...


Ist der RT3 eingefahren und geschmiert?


----------



## Mishima (9. Oktober 2014)

Kann Ich nicht genau sagen.
Ist zwar gebraucht gewesen,sah aber aus wie neu und wurde kaum gefahren.
Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, das es so heftig sein soll.
Der AFK (FOX) läuft auch so. Konnte man machen was man wollte.
Scheint einfach nur der vollkommen falsche Tune zu sein.
Den der RS wird ja mittlerweile in den VS überall eingesetzt.

Scheint einfach so das DT genau zu mit paßt- kein Schnick Schnack, Luft drin und gut.
Schmieren wo - öffnen oder was.
Selbst zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (9. Oktober 2014)

Mishima schrieb:


> Kann Ich nicht genau sagen.
> Ist zwar gebraucht gewesen,sah aber aus wie neu und wurde kaum gefahren.
> Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, das es so heftig sein soll.
> Der AFK (FOX) läuft auch so. Konnte man machen was man wollte.
> ...



Der RT3 braucht definitiv eine längere Einfahrzeit und meiner lief beispielsweise erst nach mehrenen 100km richtig geschmeidig. 

Zum Thema Schmierung... meine garantiereparierter Monarch lief recht trocken, was man am Abrieb der Dichtungen der Kolbenstange erkennen kann. Zum Schmieren einfach den Ventileinsatz vom Autoventil herausschrauben und mit einer Spritze wenig (1-2ml) Motoröl einbringen. Das Ergebnis ist sofort beim Einfedern im Stand zu spüren und an der Kolbenstange sichtbar.


----------



## Mishima (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke - werde Ich auf jeden Fall mal testen.
Kommt heute erst einmal in mein Fritzz, schauen wie er sich da verhält.
Da finde Ich einen DT 210 auch besser als alle anderen.
Das die RT meist ungeschmiert kommen habe Ich hier schon öfters gelesen.
Bin mir aber sicher das es mit dem Tune/Druck zu tun hat.
Mal sehen.

Allerdings wie schon erwähnt, komme Ich mit einfachen Gabeln/Dämpfern besser zurecht.
Meine Talas / Lyric MC bekomme Ich ja auch nicht eingestellt


----------



## Acid1981 (10. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie vie hub die absenkbare Sattelstütze beim ve160 hat?

Gruss Acid


----------



## Beppe (11. Oktober 2014)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie vie hub die absenkbare Sattelstütze beim ve160 hat?
> 
> Gruss Acid


----------



## Acid1981 (11. Oktober 2014)

das hab ich auch schon versucht


----------



## jomei21 (15. Oktober 2014)

Knackupdate...
Es war nicht die "Schraube des Bösen" (seit 12.9er Schraube und Huber Buchsen keine Probleme mehr) sondern das Hammerschmidt Innenlager.
Jetzt isses so ruhig wie ein Bike mit HS nur sein kann...endlich


----------



## Tomak (16. Oktober 2014)

Puuuh, so ein Glück.... dachte schon der VSX ist generell ein Geräusch- und Knarzegenerator 

Glückwunsch zur neu gewonnenen Ruhe in der Kiste !

Innenlager und Hinterrad beziehe ich generell in die Knarzsuche mit ein..  

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wotanshammer (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich für mein V.SX 2010 ein Lagerset herbekomme? Fahrrad.de scheint diese nicht mehr im Programm zu haben.

Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Sind Standardlager. Die Maße findest du hier im Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotanshammer (16. Oktober 2014)

Besten Dank....dann werde ich mal versuchen zu finden...


----------



## Acid1981 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sind das nicht die gleichen wie beim VE160?

http://www.fahrrad.de/votec-lagerkit-ve160-wippe-377125.html


----------



## bascopeach (24. Oktober 2014)

Amigos,

wie bekomme ich diesen BadBoy an das V.Sx 2011?

Adapter hab ich keinen 

http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-black

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit


----------



## JackZero (25. Oktober 2014)

ISCG 05 auf 03 Adapter auf den Votec Adapter, dann hoffen dass es nicht zu weit raus steht.


----------



## bascopeach (25. Oktober 2014)

weißt du wo ich den Votec-Adapter herbekomme?


----------



## JackZero (25. Oktober 2014)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/votec-/336120.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den neu abgeschraubt......kannst ihn für nen 5er plus Versand haben.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bascopeach (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab bei 77Designz nachgefragt, 03er wird es wohl in Zukunft nicht geben, also bin ich erstmal raus.... wenn ich den Adapter brauche, melde ich mich bei dir! THX


----------



## migges (2. November 2014)

Moin hab Heut mal ein Paar Bilder für euch,mein Votec,im Besitz seit 2010 und immer noch sehr zufrieden,und mit Ü 50 geht auch noch ein Bisschen was


----------



## migges (12. November 2014)

Na schon alle im Winterschlaf?ist ja nix mehr Los hier.  Ist übrigens Steiler als es auf den Bildern aussieht,und wenn mann auf dem Dritten Bild unten die Kurve nicht Kriegt gibt es Nasse Füsse(mann landet im Bach)


----------



## Mishima (16. November 2014)

Winterschlaf???

Auf keinen Fall -aber bei dem Wetter die letzten Tage kommt man ja kaum ins Forum.
Sonne, passende Temperatur und riesige Mengen Laub im Wald-was mehr!
Selbst Freitag Morgen bin Ich um 3:20 bei 10° und Sternenhimmel mit dem Rad zur Arbeit - konnte nicht widerstehen.

Habe schon Befürchtungen, das es dieses Jahr wieder keinen Schnee gibt bei solchen Temperaturen Mitte November.

Heute sieht es allerdings anders aus - Dauer Schrauber Wetter (wenn mein Liteville Rahmen jetzt schon da wäre, hätte man heute alles fertig).


----------



## lukabe (19. November 2014)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal wieder ein, bei mir steht nämlich ein Dämpferwechsel an.
Nachdem jetzt in den 5 Jahren, in denen ich mein V.SX fahre, so ziemlich alles aufgerüstet wurde ist jetzt der Dämpfer dran, mein RP23 ist nämlich (warum auch immer) undicht.
Abgesehen davon war ich mit der Kennlinie noch nie so 100% zufrieden und musste ihn immer entweder mit ziemlich viel Luft fahren (SAG war dann korrekt, Ansprechverhalten aber recht hölzern) oder ich hatte fast 45% SAG, dafür aber im mittleren Federwegsbereich ne vernünftige Funktion.
Wollte jetzt auf nen Monarch RT3/RT3 DebonAir wechseln, kennt sich da jemand aus was von den Dämpfungs Tunes am besten bei nem 2009er V.SX passt?
Wiege 75kg+ca.10kg Gepäck und fahre von Touren bis Bikepark so ziemlich alles mit dem Bike, Pendant an der Front ist eine 170er Lyrik U-Turn mit MC DH. Hier im Forum liest man ja verschiedenes, muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich trotz Maschinenbaustudium nicht ganz den Durchblick habe was das ganze Mid/Mid  Mid/Low etc. Zeug angeht.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Erroll (19. November 2014)

Im aftermarkt bekommst du den monarch eh nur im m/m setting. Ich würde das einfach mal testen und zur not auf m/l umshimmen lassen.


----------



## __x_cut__ (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo! Bin gerade am Winterservice von meinem vsx...beim Zusammenbauen ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer an der oberen Aufnahme seitliches Spiel hat...Ist das normal?
Hab beim Zerlegen nicht drauf geachtet und eigentlich geht es auch nicht anders, die Wippe hat durch die Strebe und das Hauptlager ein genaues Innenmaß. Der Dämpfer ist ein RS Monarch, in der Gleitbuchse steckt eine kleine Achse, rechts und links ein Abstandshalter...oder fehlt da vieleicht was?


----------



## nino85 (29. Dezember 2014)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Hallo! Bin gerade am Winterservice von meinem vsx...beim Zusammenbauen ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer an der oberen Aufnahme seitliches Spiel hat...Ist das normal?
> Hab beim Zerlegen nicht drauf geachtet und eigentlich geht es auch nicht anders, die Wippe hat durch die Strebe und das Hauptlager ein genaues Innenmaß. Der Dämpfer ist ein RS Monarch, in der Gleitbuchse steckt eine kleine Achse, rechts und links ein Abstandshalter...oder fehlt da vieleicht was?



Ist normal.


----------



## __x_cut__ (29. Dezember 2014)

ist aber ein guter Millimeter...wohl dafür da um seitliche Bewegungen aufzunehmen, aber auch ein Einfallstor für Schmutz
werd vieleicht ne Gummischeibe basteln, die da rein passt...

btw: werksseitig wurde bei der Rahmen- und Dämpferlagerung sehr sparsam mit Fett gearbeitet, wenn überhaupt...daher vieleicht auch die vielen Geräuschprobleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (29. Dezember 2014)

Dämperlagerung geht über Kunststoff-Gleitlager, da braucht es eigentlich kein Fett (im Gegenteil). Das VS.X von meiner Freundin ist zwischenzeitlich geräuschfrei, da war das Schwingenhauptlager vollständig hinüber. Das hatte für Geklacker gesorgt.

Zu deiner Dämpferfrage habe ich noch folgendes gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/darf-oder-sollte-daempfer-seitliches-spiel-haben.578868/

Speziell die Aussage von Huber Bushings:



freedown schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf   http://huber-bushings.com/ !
> Ich habe denen grade an den Service die selbe Frage gestellt und schon eine ausführliche antwort bekommen:
> 
> _"Das seitliche Spiel ist so gewollt und auch sinnvoll.
> ...


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo all,
ich habe jetzt tatsächlich auf mehr fw umgerüstet, bringe es aber nicht fertig den v.sx Rahmen zu den z.z. erzielbaren Preisen zu verramschen. also will ich den leichten Rahmen (2011) nutzen, und ihn Richtung All mountain/ trailbike aufbauen. was sind denn die leichtesten Aufbauten die hier rumschwirren (1Fach mit pike oder mattoc o.ä.)?
Laufradtipps?
sonstige komponententipps?
Soll natürlich alles light, strong AND cheap sein ;-) (bikemarkt, ebay)...
Danke für Rückmeldungen!


----------



## __x_cut__ (8. Januar 2015)

was sind denn die zur zeit erzielbaren preise? nur so interessenhalber...meins ist eigentlich auch erstmal über, aber ich hab mich eh schon dafür entschieden es zu behalten, eher verkauf ich nachstes jahr mein erstbike.
das votec bleibt und wird umgebaut, allerdings eher in die andere richtung...mit Stahlfedergabel und breiten stabilen felgen für park und weg zur arbeit 
wenn du ne leichte gabel suchst, bleiben fast nur die genannten und als laufräder hatte ich letztes jahr die funworks amride25 drauf, mehr braucht kein mensch...relativ leicht, stabil, breit, günstig auf jede achse umrüstbar...


----------



## jomei21 (8. Januar 2015)

mehr als 300 inklusive Dämpfer sind imho nicht drin..letztens war das höchstgebot auf ebay für ein Top 2012er Rahmen 150euro (auch mit Dämpfer)...


----------



## speschelaisd (9. Januar 2015)

kurze frage: kann mir einer die maße der buchen vom Dämpfer sagen?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Januar 2015)

speschelaisd schrieb:


> kurze frage: kann mir einer die maße der buchen vom Dämpfer sagen?



1x 22,2 x 8 
1x 22,2 x 6


----------



## styriabeef (11. Januar 2015)

Liebe V.sx Gemeinde - räume gerade meinen Keller aus, und habe dabei eine gebrauchte Kettenstrebe gefunden.
Farbe: weiß, schwarzes Votec-Decal.
Zustand gebraucht, gut erhalten
Hatte sie als Ersatzteil gekauft da bei mir der Reifen(MM 2,35) die Kette of zwischen Reifen und Strebe eingeklemmt hat.
Mittlerweile wurde mir mein V.SX gestohlen und jetzt würd ich die Strebe gern günstig loswerden.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Januar 2015)

sacht ma, fährt jemand von euch n Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air im V.SX?


----------



## Lexx85 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich mal mit erroll bzgl des neuen Monarch unterhalten, mit der Größeren luftkammer er ungeeignet, oder?

Zwecks dem Aufbau, haltbar und leicht, aber nicht günstig Is meiner mit 13,49 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2015)

Den debon air kann man sicher fahren. Nur würde ich da die luftkammer komplett zuspacern. Das bessere ansprechverhalten des debon air kommt ja von der vergrößerten negativ kammer und nicht vom volumen der positiv kammer.


----------



## Lexx85 (3. Februar 2015)

Oder so...


----------



## Lexx85 (4. Februar 2015)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von meinem V.Sx


----------



## bascopeach (14. Februar 2015)

So, ich werd jetzt dann demnächst meine 2015er Upgrades anbauen/bestellen

1. Works Components 2° Angleset (kommt laut England in einer Woche) --> CaneCreek 1° fliegt raus

2. Monarch DebonAir RT3 mit den neuen FOX Buchsen (muss ich noch bestellen) --> getunter FOX RP23 Kashima fliegt raus

3. OneUP 42er-Ritzel + RadR-Cage für das ZEE FR Schaltwerk 

4. Kleines Goodie - neue Ergon GA2

Bin mega gespannt wie sich mein Bock nach dem Umbau fährt


----------



## Lexx85 (14. Februar 2015)

Musst dann mal berichten!


----------



## __x_cut__ (1. März 2015)

Das ist mein V.SX für das Jahr 2015...letztes jahr war es mein einziges Bike für alles, dieses Jahr etwas spezieller für den Weg zur Arbeit, Bikepark und Snowbiken. Daher etwas stabiler und schwerer, mit Stahlfeder-Lyrik und 28mm TrackMack's, dazu ein breiterer Lenker, Variostütze und KlickFlats...alles in allem glatte 15kg...



 

Am Freitag war Jungfernfahrt im Schnee und es war der Wahnsinn  die breiten Felgen mit den Tubeless-Fat Alberts fühlen sich im Grip-Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail, wie ein Fatbike an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (3. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht. Wie schwer ist es jetzt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. März 2015)

15Kg, steht doch oben


----------



## bascopeach (3. März 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> 15Kg, steht doch oben



Da ist ein richtig guter Wert! 

Mein Umbau ist abgeschlossen, mal sehen ob ich nachher ein paar Bilder hochladen kann (sind noch keine gemacht)


----------



## Lexx85 (3. März 2015)

Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen. Sorry!
@bascopeach bin schon gespannt!


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. März 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Da ist ein richtig guter Wert!



hab auch mit mehr gerechnet...aber die Lyrik Coil scheint nicht wesentlich schwerer als die Luftvariante zu sein, die Räder knapp 200g und die Pedale auch etwa 200g, bißchen Lenker noch...letztes Jahr waren es ca. 14,3kg


----------



## bascopeach (3. März 2015)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen. Sorry!
> @bascopeach bin schon gespannt!



Ich muss dich vertrösten, sorry, Bilder folgen definitiv.

Zum Erfahrungsbericht, wenn der jetzt schon möglich ist.

1. Das 2° WC Angleset ist ne Wucht! Bergab bin ich so safe unterwegs, ein Traum! Es fühlt sich auch direkter und stabiler als das CC an.

2. Der Debon Air läuft super! Und der ist sicher noch nicht eingefahren, hab nach einigen Dingern an denen der FOX bereits heftig am Rand war noch ordentlich Reserven, und ich fahre ihn noch mit mehr SAG, mach ihn glaub noch etwas straffer. Interessant ist auch dass der Hebel für den Uphill endlich mal was bewirkt, beim FOX war das völlig schnuppe, offen/zu= immer schön am durchsacken...

3. Die Schaltung, neuer Käfig (radR) und 42 Ritzel funktioniern prächtig, Schaltvorgänge laufen super, brauchen noch etwas Feintuning. Aber es hakt nichts und läuft bisher sehr sauber! Daumen hoch für de Ghetto11fach!!


----------



## Lexx85 (3. März 2015)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an...


----------



## Mishima (12. März 2015)

Dann mal viel Spass!

Mein VSX, obwohl Ich es lieber fahre als mein Fritzz oder 301 LV, liegt jetzt wohl endgültig in der Ecke.
Das geknacke an dem Teil ist einfach eine Katastrophe - Was habe Ich schon alles versucht, aber es hilft, wenn nur ganz kurz, nur um noch schlimmer zu werden.
Joplin ist es nicht, Stütze nicht, ohne Stütze knackt es auch und sobald es auch nur leicht in den Anstieg geht, wird es so laut, das sich die Leute schon umdrehen.
Das geht ja schon länger so, und bisher hat mich das Fahrgefühl immer noch fest halten lassen-aber jetzt erst mal die Talas raus ins Fritzz und in die Ecke. Und dabei habe Ich jetzt auch noch den unteren Konus vom FSA Orbit verschlürt !
Den originalen des 1 1/8 -bekommt man den einzeln, und hat jemand die genau Bezeichnung dafür.

Sonntag hätte Ich das Teil im Steinbruch am liebsten vor die Felswand geknallt (wenn Ich nicht noch so weit nach Hause hätte müssen). Selbst das ganze Geld, was Ich reingesteckt habe, wäre egal- wenn nicht dauernd dieses Sch.... Theater wäre.

Was wäre alles schön, wenn nicht immer wieder ................. etc!
F R U S T M O D U S EIN


----------



## bascopeach (12. März 2015)

Ich habe auch tierisches Knacken, das wohl zum einen vom CaneCreek kam und dann noch vom Hinterbau. Gerade werden meine neuen Lager eingebaut... Hoffe dann ist wieder Ruhe, der Works-Components Steuersatz der jetzt drin ist gibt nämlich Ruhe!

Kurz zum neuen Setup:
Die 64° vorne sind ne echte Ansage! So sicher und schnell war ich noch nie auf dem SX unterwegs, ich bin wirklich richtig begeistert!

Der Monarch DebonAIR tut da glaube ich auch sein übriges! Wenn es gnarly wird legt der erst richtig los! Und Reserven waren bisher immer noch da! Ich experimentiere noch mit dem SAG. 

Das 42er Ritzel mit dem RADr Cage ist mega! Letzte Tour komplett ohne absteigen, für mich eine Premiere!

Also meine Upgrades für 15 sind der BURNER!!

Ich hoffe ich kann bald Bilder zeigen


----------



## Lexx85 (12. März 2015)

@Mishima, den Konus bekommst du über einen guten Fachhändler,.. Keine Sorge, zur Not einfach den unteren Steuersatz besorgen, die Maße kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen.

Bzgl. Des knacken könnten es auch die Lager des Hinterbaus sein. S.a. Bascopeach Antwort.

@bascopeach, 64? Was hast du für einen Steuersatz denn genommen?

Ich fahre ja die lyrik mit normalem Steuersatz und komm auf 66,2 und das Bike geht wie die Angst,....

Hast du die Luftkammer vom Monarch verkleinert?

Fahr den alten und bin echt begeistert. Wobei der ja alles etwas kleiner hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (12. März 2015)

Mir ist es mittlerweile egal woher es kommt- das Teil hat mir schon über 50 Touren so versaut, das Ich immer umgedreht bin.
Und nachdem ganzen Theater auf gut Glück Sachen zu tauschen, habe Ich keinen Bock mehr (so abgefahren das Teil auch läuft, gerade nach dem Umbau auf graden Lenker & sehr kurzer Vorbau wie ein Spaßmobil im Gelände, nur ohne Spaß!!
Das ätzende daran ist, das mir das Teil auf jeden Fall fehlen wird.
Und das LV 301 ist zwar vom Rahmen genial, aber gefallen vom Aussehen her, ist das VSX einfach nur schön.

Eben gesehen das hier im Markt einer den VE 160 Rahmen verkauft, ohne Dämpfer 900€ (bekommt man für 600€ ohne Dämpfer neu).
Also manchmal..........


----------



## Lexx85 (12. März 2015)

Verstehe deinen Frust...


----------



## Mishima (12. März 2015)

Werde das Teil wohl komplett weggeben (verramschen)-auch wiederum ärgerlich wegender der HS, aber lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende!

Aber was danach?! (3 von 5 Rädern weg und doch endlich Panamera holen-akzeptable Lösung).


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. März 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich habe auch tierisches Knacken, das wohl zum einen vom CaneCreek kam und dann noch vom Hinterbau. Gerade werden meine neuen Lager eingebaut... Hoffe dann ist wieder Ruhe, der Works-Components Steuersatz der jetzt drin ist gibt nämlich Ruhe!
> 
> Kurz zum neuen Setup:
> Die 64° vorne sind ne echte Ansage! So sicher und schnell war ich noch nie auf dem SX unterwegs, ich bin wirklich richtig begeistert!
> ...



Was für einen Tune hast du im Debonair?


----------



## __x_cut__ (12. März 2015)

kann ich gut verstehen...wenn ein rad anfangt zu knacken ist der spaß vorbei, kann ich auch nicht haben und das muss nicht laut sein um zu nerven! das am schwierigsten zu findende war bis jetzt ein unsauberes sattelrohr und auch die steckachse hinten hat mich mal lange genervt. ansonsten tretlager, kurbelschrauben, sattel und stütze...speichenkreuzungen? mein vsx ist aber in der hinsicht unkompliziert, letztes jahr hat das hinterrad geknackt, aber da hab ich jetzt andere...to, toi, toi


----------



## bascopeach (12. März 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was für einen Tune hast du im Debonair?



Aftermarket: M/M ... 

Jetzt mal schauen ob ich noch mit den Spacern rummache. bisher passt das aber...


----------



## Mishima (14. März 2015)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Mishima, den Konus bekommst du über einen guten Fachhändler,.. Keine Sorge, zur Not einfach den unteren Steuersatz besorgen, die Maße kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen.



Bei HIBIkE haben die alles da meine Ich-aber das passende ???
Habe den original eingebauten FSA Reduzier Orbit  1 1/8-welche Unterschale benötigt man da 44/?? mit was genau.

Unglaublicher ist den in meinem kleinen total aufgeräumten Keller nicht wieder zu finden- ist doch riesen groß und scheppert wenn es auf die Fliesen gefallen wäre.


----------



## Mishima (17. März 2015)

*Gabelkonus FSA H6049				   *	Passt dieser hier?
_für Orbit Xtreme Pro 1.5" _






One.Five für Orbit Extreme Pro Steuersatz 1.5
FSA Gabelkonus
Art.-Nr. 34310103 || EAN/UPC: 4039645018152  || Hersteller-Artnr.: 160-5463 
*Auf Lager.* (Stand: 17.03.2015 um 09:46 Uhr) @Lexx85

Kannst du mir mal die genauen Daten/maße für die Konusschale geben.
Bei den Orbits gibt es so viele, das es wieder falsch wird.
Bei BC oder fahrad.de habe Ich nichts gefunden, und bei Hibike gibt es so viele Maße???


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. März 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Kurz zum neuen Setup:
> Die 64° vorne sind ne echte Ansage! So sicher und schnell war ich noch nie auf dem SX unterwegs, ich bin wirklich richtig begeistert!



Wie kommst du auf die 64°? Hat der Rahmen original nicht 67,7°? Hast du damit mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen? Ich komm mir Zero-Stack (baut ca. 4mm hoch) auf immer noch knapp 360mm vielleicht 355. Wie hoch baut der Works unten? Aber insgesamt müsste das Tretlager ja schon etwas tiefer kommen. Radstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (20. März 2015)

@Mishima, werde morgen kucken, dann schick ich sie dir!

Bzw. Stell sie hier ein!

Sorry für die späte Antwort!


----------



## bascopeach (21. März 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die 64°? Hat der Rahmen original nicht 67,7°? Hast du damit mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen? Ich komm mir Zero-Stack (baut ca. 4mm hoch) auf immer noch knapp 360mm vielleicht 355. Wie hoch baut der Works unten? Aber insgesamt müsste das Tretlager ja schon etwas tiefer kommen. Radstand?



V.SX 2011 mit 160er Gabel: 66.7 (Angabe Votec 2011)

- 2.0° Works-Components Angleset

- 0.5° (170er Lyrik)

= 64.2°

Hin oder her, das kann auch abweichen, die Kiste rennt auf jeden Fall enorm bergab und bergauf habe ich bisher keinen Nachteil gegenüber dem CaneCreek  AS mit 1° feststellen können, ganz im Gegenteil, das WC ist absolut knarzfrei, der Lenkeinschlag ist viel smoother als beim CC...

Hab die Tretlagerhöhe sowie den Radstand nicht gemessen, wenn dich das sehr interessiert könnte ich das mal (wenn ich auch die Fotos mache) für dich machen, mir kommt es mehr auf das Fahrgefühl an. Und bei der letzten Trailausfahrt konnte ich abartig laufen lassen, konnte an einem Buddy so dicht dran bleiben wie noch nie! 

P.S.: An alle die Knack/Knarzprobleme haben. Das neue AngleSet + ein neues Lagerset (in der Radtheke Stuttgart gewechselt, super Laden!) haben bei mir jetzt für Ruhe gesorgt, es ist herrlich!


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2015)

Achso mybad weiß auch nicht wie ich auf 67,7 gekokmmen bin.


----------



## Schiltrac (28. März 2015)

Mein V.SX, top im Schuss:





Ist zu verkaufen:
http://traildevils.ch/Market/Votec-V-SX-Grösse-L-ca758bf3b648ca5a7ce008d2375ebfad

bei Interesse PN


----------



## migges (28. März 2015)

*@bascopeach*
Konntest du mittlerweile noch ein Paar eindrücke vim Debon Air Sammeln?Wie macht er sich,und wie hast du ihn Eingestellt bei welchem Gewicht.Ich Kriege nächste Woche auch einen,deswegen würde es mich mal Interesieren.


----------



## bascopeach (31. März 2015)

migges schrieb:


> *@bascopeach*
> Konntest du mittlerweile noch ein Paar eindrücke vim Debon Air Sammeln?Wie macht er sich,und wie hast du ihn Eingestellt bei welchem Gewicht.Ich Kriege nächste Woche auch einen,deswegen würde es mich mal Interesieren.



Ich bin total am experimentieren (jeder Ride mit neuem Setup) und kann dir gerade keine Aussagen zu Zahlen machen, die hab ich mir nicht gemerkt. Bin gerade gezwungen zu pausieren und war deshalb ne Weile nicht mehr aufm Bock...

Er hat auf jeden Fall mehr Reserven als der Float und wenns holprig wird (schnelle Schläge) legt er richtig los. Ich finde auch dass er sehr soft auf kleine Schläge reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. März 2015)

Danke schön,und gute Besserung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich bin total am experimentieren (jeder Ride mit neuem Setup) und kann dir gerade keine Aussagen zu Zahlen machen, die hab ich mir nicht gemerkt. Bin gerade gezwungen zu pausieren und war deshalb ne Weile nicht mehr aufm Bock...
> 
> Er hat auf jeden Fall mehr Reserven als der Float und wenns holprig wird (schnelle Schläge) legt er richtig los. Ich finde auch dass er sehr soft auf kleine Schläge reagiert.



Einen vergleich zur HV-Luftkammer hast du nicht? Sinkt er denn beim bergauffahren mit geschlossenem Modus stark ein?


----------



## bascopeach (31. März 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Einen vergleich zur HV-Luftkammer hast du nicht? Sinkt er denn beim bergauffahren mit geschlossenem Modus stark ein?



Macht sich im Bergauf-Modus sehr viel besser wie der Float, bei dem ich, um ehrlich zu sein, überhaupt keinen Unterschied gemerkt habe...

@Tabletop84 : Meinst du wippen, oder voll in SAG gehen?

Hab jetzt gerade nochmal geschaut, fahre ihn momentan mit 185 PSI bei 35% SAG, werd sicher noch bissl straffer testen


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. April 2015)

Nee Wippen hat man beim bergauffahren ja eh nicht aber ich befürchte dass die Debonairkammer durch ihre Linearität beim Bergauffahren zu sehr wegsackt. Aber das merkt man halt erst wenn man es ausprobiert hat. Ich bin die HV-Luftkammer immer mit max. 30% SAG gefahren. Aber irgendwie hab ich auch den Eindruck das der 2015er Monarch mehr wegsackt als der 2013er. Evt hatte der ein stärkeres Floodgate.


----------



## bascopeach (3. April 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nee Wippen hat man beim bergauffahren ja eh nicht aber ich befürchte dass die Debonairkammer durch ihre Linearität beim Bergauffahren zu sehr wegsackt. Aber das merkt man halt erst wenn man es ausprobiert hat. Ich bin die HV-Luftkammer immer mit max. 30% SAG gefahren. Aber irgendwie hab ich auch den Eindruck das der 2015er Monarch mehr wegsackt als der 2013er. Evt hatte der ein stärkeres Floodgate.



Da muss ich noch rumspielen...


----------



## urubamba (3. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe bei meinem V.SX Bj2009 letztes WE die Hinterbau-Lager gewechselt (Satz von fahrrad.de). Jetzt hab ich zwei Unterlegscheiben übrig. Es klappert nix oder hat Spiel. Hat jemand eine technische Zeichnung, wo dargestellt ist wo welche Teile hingehören?


----------



## Erroll (3. April 2015)

Sind es zwei schwarze Unterlegscheiben aus Plastik?


----------



## urubamba (3. April 2015)

Ja, genau.


----------



## migges (3. April 2015)

Das sind die Gleitscheiben vom Horst Link,da gehören auf jede seite 2 Stück.


----------



## urubamba (4. April 2015)

Ah, na dann kuck ich gleich mal. Das heißt aber auch, dass ich zwei verbaut habe wo sie gar nicht hingehören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (4. April 2015)

Nö? in dem Nadellager kommt so ein Röhrchen(Buchse)rein,und da Rechts und Links jeweils die 2 Gleitscheiben,auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## urubamba (4. April 2015)

Hallo Migges, vielen Dank. Da haben sie genau reingepasst und da machen sie ja auch Sinn. Und jetzt weiß ich auch was ein Horst-Link ist


----------



## migges (5. April 2015)

Bitte schön


----------



## Beppe (9. April 2015)

Hi Folks,
hier Pics von unserem heutigen V.SX / VE160 Treffen. 
Endlich ist die drecks Winter-29er-Jahreszeit vorbei.


----------



## __x_cut__ (9. April 2015)

wo ich mir die bilder so anschau...speziell bei dem vsx im vordergrund...habt ihr keine probleme mit den reifen?
ich fahre fat alberts in 2.4 auf 28mm(innen) felgen und habe gerade übelste probleme mit schleifenden reifen 
so toll wie das vsx ist...der hinterbau ist zu schmal für diese welt!!


----------



## snooze (9. April 2015)

stimmt!
fahr nen dhr2 2.3 auf ner flow ex, das passt noch ganz gut. 2,4er schwalbes sind auch auf der ex grenzwertig.


----------



## Beppe (9. April 2015)

Grenzwertig aber es geht. Ich fahre hinten HD 2,35 auf Flow EX und hab die Kettenstreben im Bereich der Aussenstollen mit breiten Kabelbindern gesichert, die ich zusätzlich mit Isoband umwickelt habe. Die Kabelbinder dienen sozusagen als Sollschleifstelle die sich bei arg verschlammten Reifen abnutzt.Einmal im Jahr tausche ich die Binder aus.


----------



## bascopeach (26. April 2015)

Hey Guys,

ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Stealth Aufbau und was mir noch fehlt ist ne Gabel mit schwarzen Standrohren...

Ich fahre das 2° Angleset von WorksComponents und möchte sehr ungern darauf verzichten... (--> es geht keine Tapered)

Kennt irgend jemand ne Gabel mit schwarzen SR die 1 1/8 hat zwischen 160 und 180mm liegt, keine Zocchi und keine Coil ist und sich auch noch gut fährt?

THX

Grüße


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. April 2015)

Geht denn bei den 1,5 bzw. 1° Anglesets was? Vielleicht mal bei Fast anfragen. Evt. kommt auch die neue Durolux mit schwarzen Standrohren(die Rux hat sie schon) aber ob die dann ohne Tapered zu haben sein wird ist fraglich...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/03/25...-carbon-raidon-gets-27-5-new-air-shocks-more/

Wenn das mit den anderen Anglesets geht würd ich fast das machen und 'ne Pike holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (7. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Damen und Herren,
ich grab das gerade mal aus. Ich habe zwei Anliegen bzgl, meines V.SXs:

-Zum einen suche ich einen originalen Dämpferschutz für den Hinterbau. Ich hab vor kurzem einen SX Rahmen von 2012 gekauft, da war leider kein solcher Schutz bei. Die Anfrage an Votec war relativ ergebnislos, denn der "Support" antwortet zwar schnell, aber oberflächlich. "Dämpferschutzhüllen vom SX sind leider nicht mehr erhältlich, sie können aber beispielsweise eine Neoprenhülle von CaneCreek verwenden". Ich hatte explizit nach einem SchutzBLECH gefragt. Schönen Dank.
Momentan behelfe ich mir mit einem zurecht geschnittenen MarshGuard. Das funktioniert zwar, sieht aber aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.
Und bevor jemand meckert: Ja, anscheinend braucht es doch sowas, denn im Kolben des verbauten Monarchen sind schon drei kleine Macken, wohl von Steinschlägen. Ich wollte die Tage einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen, und bevor dieser mir auch sofort vermackt, möchte ich doch lieber so´n "Schutzblech" verbauen.

-Was mich zu Anliegen Nr. 2 bringt.
Ich habe diesen Thread durchwühlt, um die Hinterbaukennlinie herauszufinden. An einer Stelle wird gesagt, daß der Hinterbau eher linear arbeitet, an anderer Stelle ist er dann progressiv, zum Ende hin degressiv. Bei Linkagedesign konnte ich nichts zu dem Rahmen finden, auch sonst scheine ich zu doof/blind zu sein, um was im Netz zu finden.
Mir wäre auch schon damit geholfen, wenn mir jemand verraten könnte, ob (und ggf. wieviel) die HV-Luftkammer des Monarchen gespacert ist. Demnach würde ich dann den Durolux Dämpfer anpassen.
Ja ich weiß, ich kann ihn auch ausbauen und selber nachschauen, aber falls es gerade jemand aus dem Kopf weiß, wäre das um einiges einfacher für mich.

Ich danke im Voraus!


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2015)

zu 1:

passt nicht der Schutz vom VE160? Ansonsten kann man sich da viel basteln. Vor allem geht der originale Schut auch nicht so weit runter sodass gerade der Dämpferschaft freiliegt.

zu 2:

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass in der Luftkammer keine Spacer sind. Hab einen Austauschdämpfer direkt von RS bekommen da sind bestimmt keine Dämpfer drin. Aber ich würde da selber rumprobieren. Schlau wird man immer erst wenn man selber damit seine Hometrails fährt.

Das hier ist die Kennlinie falls sich da seit 2010 nix verändert hat:


----------



## RodseFoll (7. Mai 2015)

Oha! Die Grafik kenne ich doch, da hab ich wohl mit offenen Augen dran vorbei gescrollt.... 
Hilft auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter, vielen Dank!
Bezüglich des neuen Dämpfers versuche ich es erstmal so wie er ist, ich habe da einen kleinen Ghetto-Spacer in der Luftkammer, weil der Dämpfer ansich schon sehr linear ist (Durolux RC). Sollte dann vermutlich ganz gut passen.

Bzgl des Dämpferschutzes..... Der Dämpferschaft liegt trotzdem frei? Was´n das für´n Dreck (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)....? Was macht der Schutz dann überhaupt für´n Sinn? Der Umwerfer dürfte dann ja auch frei liegen, somit wäre dann ja nur das Sitzrohr geschützt. 
Hmkay, dann bleibe ich wohl doch bei meiner Bastellösung. Mal sehen ob sich da noch was in "schön" bauen lässt.
Deine o.g. Lösung mit dem abgeschnittenen Steckschutzblech ist schon nicht verkehrt, vielleicht nehme ich das mal als Inspiration. Bin mal so frei...

Auf jeden Fall schönen Dank für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2015)

der Hinterbau bewegt sich ja beim Einfedern nach oben. Ideal wäre also ein Schutz der sich beim Erreichen der Kettenstrebe verjüngt und zwischen den Streben nach unten durchgeht. Meiner geht bis zu den Kettenstreben. Man kann auch noch einen abgeschnittenen Schlauch direkt vor den Dämpferschaft klemmen.

Der originale Schutz sieht nett aus ist aber schon im ausgefederten Zustand viel zu hoch angesetzt:


----------



## RodseFoll (7. Mai 2015)

Joh, daß der optisch recht hoch angesetzt ist, fiel mir auch schon auf, aber ich dachte mir halt daß das ein Profi entworfen hat (*husthust*), der wohl wußte was er tut. So kann man sich täuschen. 

Mein Schutz geht ebenfalls bis unten zur Kettenstrebe, wovon ich bis gerade noch ausging, daß es bestimmt zuviel des Guten wäre. Aber gut, dann werd ich den optisch noch etwas verbessern, und dann soll´s gut sein. Ein zurecht geschnittenes Stück Schlauch hatte ich auch schon dran, das sah aber aus wie hingeschissen...


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2015)

Wg Schutz schau dir mal mein bike an (Signatur, zugeschnittenes Schutzblech).
Ich fahre nen Monarch mit MH Tune und bin (bis auf 2 defekte in der Garantiezeit) sehr zufrieden. Komme gerade aus dem Vinschgau, FW täglich voll genutzt und HR klebt am Boden (war noch nicht so warm). Im Dauerdh im warmen kommt der an seine Grenzen, heizt sich auf und verliert Bodenkontakt.
HV Kammer, keine Spacer drin. 
Den Dämpfer hatte ich vorher in einem Fritzz umd die Kammer wg der degressiven Kennlinie halb voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2015)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2015)

2 VSX hoch nach St. Martin


----------



## RodseFoll (9. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mit dem M/L Tune eigentlich ganz zufrieden, und dementsprechend werde ich den Durolux auch einstellen. Vielleicht noch eine etwas schnellere Zugstufe, aber das ist nur Theorie bislang. 
Getauscht wird der Monarch nur, weil man den mit sehr wenig SAG fahren kann (~27% im SITZEN!) und er trotzdem noch hervorragend arbeitet. Ich mag´s am Heck eher straff.
Dank Huberbuchsen hab ich zwar keine Probleme mit der Sensibilität beider Dämpfer, aber der Durolux gefällt mir einfach besser. Außerdem ist das ein Dämpfer, den nicht jeder hat, das find ich eh geil...... 

Foto (wohl noch mit Monarch) folgt am WE.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich bin erst M/L gefahren und jetzt M/M. Der Unterschied ist nicht soo groß wie ich meine. Allerdings hat es auch Monate gedauert bis ich den Ersatzdämpfer hatte..


----------



## __x_cut__ (10. Mai 2015)

das Schutzblech bei dem VE160 ist aber auch verkehrt herum montiert, die lange Seite gehört nach unten...


----------



## RodseFoll (11. Mai 2015)

So, kurzer Zwischenbericht bzgl Schutzblech: Das selbstgezimmerte Ghettoding bleibt. Sieht zwar scheisse aus (hab am WE vergessen, Fotos zu machen), funktioniert aber top. An den Dämpfer kommen nur noch wässrige Matschspritzer, dafür hörte man des öfteren wie Steine abgehalten wurden. So soll´s sein

Allerdings beschäftigt mich immer noch was.
Hat jemand auch Probleme mit Ghostshifting am Schaltwerk? _Edit: Bin gerade am googlen, dabei fällt mir auf, dass "Ghostshifting" wohl nicht der richtige Begriff für dieses Phänomen ist. Es dürfte aber klar sein, was ich meine  _
Ich bin gestern einen stark wurzeligen Trail gefahren, bei dem der Hinterbau ordentlich zu arbeiten hatte. Unten angekommen lag die Kette nicht mehr auf dem Ritzel, auf dem sie noch oben lag. Erst dachte ich an Zufall, aber auch bei der zweiten und dritten Wiederholung ist das passiert.
_Edit 2: Behoben. Kette war wider Erwarten doch noch zu lang._


----------



## Wolski (15. Mai 2015)

Ich bin z.Zt. auf der Suche nach einen neuen bzw. gebrauchten V.SX oder V.XM 2011 Rahmen (Grösse XL) da mir vor 2 Wochen mein Rahmen am Sitzrohr gerissen ist. Hat jemand noch einen rumliegen oder weiss jemand wo ich noch einen bkomme?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte immer beim V.SX wär bei L schluss?


----------



## Wolski (15. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt. Hatte das V.XM in Xl. Aber ein V.SX in L würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Beppe (24. Mai 2015)

Heute in AC, mein VS.X in toller Gesellschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elebenty (26. Mai 2015)

Sooo,

nun hat auch bei mir das berühmte Knarzen angefangen. Seit 3 Touren knarzt es bei jeder kleinen Belastung. Sattelstütze, Steuersatz und Tretlager konnte ich schonmal ausschliessen. Vor der letzten Tour mal schnell die obere Dämpferschraube gefettet, hat aber nix gebracht.
Ich bin gerade mal den Thread bis an die Stelle zurückgegangen als es bei @jomei21 angefangen hat.

Jetzt habe ich das Bike mal aufgebockt und den Dämpfer ausgebaut. Anbei die Fotos davon. Das obere Bushing war mit leichter Kraft rauszudrücken, aber ich finde das Dämpferauge sieht ein bisschen verwüstet aus... Oder ist das noch ok so? Wenn man das Bushing fettet und wieder einsetzt, läuft es rund und spielfrei.

Das untere Bushing bekam ich leider nicht raus. War noch nicht mit dem Hammer dran, ich wollte lieber erstmal hier nachfragen. Die untere Dämpferschraube ist wie zu erwarten krumm (Lässt sich nur mit dem Messchieber und Gegenlicht beweisen, ist aber definitiv krumm).

Mein Plan war jetzt einfach gleich die Hubers zu bestellen, inklusive Schraube und Reduzierhülse für unten. Falls ich das untere Bushing rausbekomme, alles fetten, wieder einbauen und weiterfahren.

Kann man die Dämpferaugen austauschen lassen? Wer macht sowas? Muss ich dafür den Dämpfer verschicken? Oder reicht es zu einem MTB Shop in der Nähe zu gehen? Diese Woche schaffe ich es eh nicht mehr wegen Dienstreise, daher sind mir Tips immer willkommen.

Mein Rahmen ist das 2012er Modell, seit März 2014 im Einsatz, also eigentlich noch recht jung.


----------



## RodseFoll (26. Mai 2015)

Die drinsteckende Hülse bekommst du mit einer passenden Nuss (9er? 10er?) und einem Hartgummihammer rausgeschlagen. Funktioniert problemlos, mache ich jedesmal so wenn eine Hülse feststeckt.
Das obere Bild ist leider etwas verwackelt, aber dadrauf sieht mir das Dämpferauge noch okay aus. Solang keine tiefen Macken oder Risse drin sind, kann man das wohl weiterfahren.
Wenn du dir beim Huber die Lager und die Buchsen bestellst, kauf direkt das Ein-/Auspresstool von ihm. Kostet nicht viel und ist jeden Cent wert.
Dann, wenn du die alten Buchsen draußen hast, würd ich höchstens mit nem feinen Schmirgel die unschönen Grate vom Dämpferauge entfernen und gut ist.

Wenn du dann den Dämpfer mit den HuberBuchsen wieder einbaust, geb etwas Fett auf die Seiten, wo Dämpferbuchse auf Rahmen trifft, dann fällt der spätere Ausbau leichter.

Aber ob das Knarzen damit behoben ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Die HuberBuchsen sind auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert, ganz unabhängig davon.


----------



## migges (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn du schon Dämpfer und Wippe zerlegt hast würd ich auch gleich die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager mitmachen.
War bei mir meistens der Grund für Knartzen/Knacke und bevor ich 2mal anfang alles auseinander zu bauen mach ich das gleich mit.
Ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk und Dauert nur Paar miuten.


----------



## snooze (27. Mai 2015)

bei mir kam das "knarzen" von einem defekten Lager oben an dem Gelenk Sitzstrebe/Wippe, das war total Fratze. Aber ich würde wie schon vorgeschlagen direkt alle Lager tauschen!


----------



## elebenty (28. Mai 2015)

Ok. Hab die Hubers bestellt und versuche es dann erstmal mit denen. Alles nacheinander um die Ursache festzustellen. 

Lager muss ich ja auch erstmal raussuchen. Oder kann mir jemand die Abmessungen, bzw. Bezugsquelle zuschicken?

Ich weis die Frage kommt hier oft. Vielleicht kann man die Antwort ja mal irgendwo hin pinnen 
Kann leider grad auch nur mit Handy ins Internet O


----------



## RodseFoll (28. Mai 2015)

Klick


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem unsäglichen ISCG-Adapter?
Ich hab mir das Teil bestellt, um einen Carbocage Bashguard zu montieren. Dummerweise biegt sich das obere Stück nach vorne, wenn ich den Bashguard montiere, weil zum einen die (schon auf ein Minimum gekürzte) Schraube an die Abdeckung der unteren Hinterbauschraube stößt, zum anderen weil das Material ziemlich weich zu sein scheint.
Auch habe ich den Eindruck, das Teil wäre etwas zu dick, denn wenn ich die Kurbel montiere, schleifen die Kettenblattschrauben (_edit_: des kleinen KBs natürlich) am Bashguard. Natürlich auch so erheblich, daß dicke Macken drin sind und ich das Teil nicht mehr umtauschen kann.....

Hat jemand ´ne Lösung parat? Außer einen Bashguard für Kurbelmontage, denn die Dinger find ich pottenhässlich.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Mai 2015)

Die Aufnahme am Tretlager für diesen ISCG Adapter ist einfach nur total uneben und schräg. Ich hatte keine Chance das plan zu bekommen und bin dann auf einen Bash für Kurbelmontage gewechselt. Seit dem funktioniert das wunderbar (2-fach MRP).


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Mai 2015)

Hmjoh, darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen.... Ich bin auch schon fleissig am googlen, aber ´ne bessere Lösung finde ich auch nicht.
Ist in meinen Augen zwar schade, denn diese Dinger sehen aus wie Hosenschutzringe, aber wat sollet...? Hauptsache es funktioniert.

Aber ist ja schonmal relativ beruhigend zu wissen, daß ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, sondern daß es generell an der Aufnahme liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (16. Juni 2015)

Dritte Saison auf unseren V.SX. Die bikes machen immer noch einen Heidenspaß und je schneller man sie bewegt, desto besser funktionieren sie 

Finale H Trail vorletztes WE


----------



## Beppe (23. Juni 2015)

Mir blutet mein Herz. In gute Hände abzugeben...


----------



## RodseFoll (24. Juni 2015)

Oha! Vor ´ner Woche noch so begeistert, jetzt Verkauf? 
Darf man fragen wieso? Kommt was neues?


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Oha! Vor ´ner Woche noch so begeistert, jetzt Verkauf?
> Darf man fragen wieso? Kommt was neues?



WME. Hab das Projekt 2014 intensiv verfolgt, war dann auf der Eurobike und hab Ende 2014 bestellt.
Gestern bekam ich den Anruf, dass ich die bestellten Rahmen abholen kann und hab mein V.SX gleich zerlegt. Frisch geserviced war das Rad nach Finale ja schon.
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mich hier verabschieden und allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem VSX bzw VE wünschen.

Auch wenn das VE160 m.E. nur eine halbherzige Weiterentwicklung war (Hinterbau zu schmal, kein Piggybackdämpfer montierbar) ist das VSX eine Hammerbasis und hat mir Spaß gemacht wie kein anderes Bike bisher. Das VSX bin ich jetzt die dritte Saison gefahren, was ich nicht annähernd mit anderen Bikes geschafft habe. Ich denke das spricht für sich.

Das WME war genau das, worauf ich gewartet habe, nachdem mich das VE auf der EB 2013 nicht sonderlich beeindruckt hat.

Flaschenhalter montierbar, Piggy, flacher LW, steiler SW, längerer Reach als beim VSX UND Fullfloater Hinterbau.

Jetzt wird erstmal umgebaut.

Für alle die sich nicht für mein Angebot erwärmen können, empfehle ich ein VE Komplettbike aus den akt Sonderangeboten. Mehr Bike fürs Geld ist ja kaum zu bekommen.

Sobald Votec die 29er raushaut, hab ich auch wieder eins denn mit meinem Slide 130 werde ich nicht wirklich warm.

Ride on


----------



## RodseFoll (24. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> WME.


Mehr hättest du gar nicht sagen müssen 


Ich kann dich völlig verstehen, das WME ist echt ein guter Ersatz bzw. Nachfolger. Ich hatte damit auch schon geliebäugelt, aber im Moment ist mir das einfach noch zu teuer.

Dir aber viel Spaß mit dem Conway, vllt magst du ja mal bei Gelegenheit hier ne kleine Gegenüberstellung posten.


----------



## Beppe (25. Juni 2015)

Hi VSXler,

mein Rahmen befindet sich im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (26. Juni 2015)

Schade das du hier raus bist.Wünsch die aber genau soviel Spass mit dem WME wie mit dem VSX.


----------



## Beppe (26. Juni 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Schade das du hier raus bist.Wünsch die aber genau soviel Spass mit dem WME wie mit dem VSX.


Dank Dir. Waren tolle drei Jahre mit euch


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2015)

also deinen Rahmen hast du ja echt gut abgeklebt! Sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2015)

Funktioniert das WME mit 26"


----------



## Beppe (26. Juni 2015)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das WME mit 26"


Das TL liegt auf ca 335mm, konnte aber noch keinen m fahren. Bin gespannt wie es neben dem WME von meinem Kumpel ausschaut, der gleich auf 650b gegangen ist. Das wird dann meine nächste Ausbaustufe, will aber erst auf die neue breitere Pike warten.


----------



## migges (27. Juni 2015)

Sieht auf alle Fälle schonmal gut aus,bin mal Gespannt wenns fertig ist.Und ein Fahrbericht kommt.
Ein kumpel von mir hat sein VSX auch Silber/Raw gemacht,mit weissen Teilen das sieht in Natur richtig Stark aus.
Könnte mein Winter Projekt werden.Mal sehen was das Jahr so für Überraschungen für mich hat
Schönes W.E euch allen.


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Sieht auf alle Fälle schonmal gut aus,bin mal Gespannt wenns fertig ist.Und ein Fahrbericht kommt.
> Ein kumpel von mir hat sein VSX auch Silber/Raw gemacht,mit weissen Teilen das sieht in Natur richtig Stark aus.
> Könnte mein Winter Projekt werden.Mal sehen was das Jahr so für Überraschungen für mich hat
> Schönes W.E euch allen.


----------



## Lexx85 (28. Juni 2015)

@Beppe, sag doch mal Bescheid wie der Unterschied ist. Würde mich mal brennend interessieren. 

PS. Sieht top aus...


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2015)

Ja mich auch!


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja mich auch!


Hab deine Rahmensuche gesehen... hol dir das WME. Kann hier am Handy keine Romane schreiben, sobald ich am PC bin hinterlasse ich was für alle.
Schick mir mal deine handynummer als pn.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (28. Juni 2015)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2015)

Bild von heute auf erster nennenswerter Tour.


----------



## Tomak (8. Juli 2015)

Top dein WME...... war gleich nach Vorstellung mein "Wunschwechselrahmen".

Wie siehts denn mit der Lieferfähigkeit aus ?

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit .

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## snooze (10. Juli 2015)

Tomak schrieb:


> Top dein WME...... war gleich nach Vorstellung mein "Wunschwechselrahmen".
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit der Lieferfähigkeit aus ?
> 
> ...


 
schau mal im Conway Fred, da hat jemand gepostet die wären wieder verfügbar


----------



## Beppe (5. August 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> schau mal im Conway Fred, da hat jemand gepostet die wären wieder verfügbar



Snooze, poste mal das Bild vom brandneuen VE 


160-170mm am Heck (Flipchip)
170-180mm Gabeln
optimiert auf 1*11Antriebe
27,5"
Abkehr von Fullfloaterkinematik hin zum 4Gelenker
3-4k €
Und bildhübsch wird es


----------



## Beppe (5. August 2015)

....mehr zeig ich nicht ....


----------



## OltaBanolta (6. August 2015)

Weiß jemand zufällig die Maße für die Lager und vor allem für die Dämpferbuchsen vorne. Die sind bei mir komplett ausgeschlagen und die Hinterbau/Wippe hat Spiel.

Muss ich dringend tauschen.


----------



## Beppe (27. August 2015)

http://www.votec.de/votec-eurobike-news/


----------



## PietAM (27. August 2015)

Der neue VOTEC VE Rahmen sieht klasse aus und die Beschreibung liest sich spannend. Bin auf die ersten Fahreindrücke und Tests gespannt.
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. August 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> Der neue VOTEC VE Rahmen sieht klasse aus und die Beschreibung liest sich spannend. Bin auf die ersten Fahreindrücke und Tests gespannt.
> Ride on!



Absolut.


----------



## Big Lutz (27. August 2015)

Bei meinem VS.X Größe M Bj.
2010 ist der Rahmen gerissen. Also falls jemand Interesse an Hinterbau, Wippe, Dämpfer (Fox Rp23) oder andere Teile hat, bitte per Pn melden.


----------



## bascopeach (28. August 2015)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Bei meinem VS.X Größe M Bj.
> 2010 ist der Rahmen gerissen.


Mich würde interessieren wo. Hast du vielleicht ein Foto?


----------



## Big Lutz (1. September 2015)

Ja, hier. Die Löcher habe ich reingebohrt damit es nicht weiter reißt. Bin so noch ein halbes Jahr gefahren.


----------



## bascopeach (5. September 2015)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Ja, hier. Die Löcher habe ich reingebohrt damit es nicht weiter reißt. Bin so noch ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Anhang anzeigen 417307



Vielen Dank für dein Bild, ich hab mal aufgrund deines Fotos meinen Rahmen untersucht und ebenfalls einen kaum sichtbaren hauchdünnen "Strich" endteckt, das könnte Abrieb (der Rahmen ist schwarz anodisiert) sein, oder eben auch der Beginn eines Risses,
wie hat sich das denn bei dir entwickelt und wie hast du den Riss bemerkt?


----------



## Big Lutz (5. September 2015)

Sah zum Anfang auch nur wie ein kleines Stück gerissener Lack aus, wurde aber immer länger. dann hab ich an der Stelle mal den Lack abgekratz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (5. September 2015)

http://www.votec.de/votec-eurobike-news/

Laut der aktuellen Eurobike-News baut VOTEC seine MTB-Sparte mit neuen Rahmen-Modellen weiter aus. Das macht Hoffnung darauf, dass es auch in Zukunft mit VOTEC weiter geht und der Ruf von der verkauften Traditions-Bike-Schmiede hin zu einem innovativen Bikehersteller geht, der die Rahmen mit feinen Technik-Lösungen (z.B. Flipchip neues VE)  für die Bedürfnisse und Anforderungen der Zukunft spickt. Das neue VE macht da schon mal einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2015)

Hi Leute,
hier ein paar Eindrücke von unserem EB Besuch. Der Gezeigte VE kommt in XL natürlich imposant rüber, hat mir aber bis auf die m.E. ungünstige Zugverlegung unter dem UR sehr gefallen.


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2015)

Im Bikemarkt biete ich Gabel und LRS aus meinem damaligen VS.X an, da die 26" Teile in meinem neuen WME letztlich nur ein Kompromiss waren und nur wegem Umbau auf 27,5" frei werden. 
Wer also eine tolle Lirik 170mm Ururn bzw einen FLOW EX / HOPE LRS sucht, mal bei meinen Angeboten nachschauen.


----------



## migges (13. September 2015)

Hab mein VSX mal in die Berge ausgeführt,Traum Wetter in den Dolomiten darum hier mal 2 Bilder.


----------



## migges (14. September 2015)

Hier mal ein kurtzes Video(das war noch einer der Leichteren Trails)Aber wie Gesagt wir kratzen alle schon an der 60,und müssen wieder Arbeiten,und der Körper Heilt nicht mehr so schnell bei einem Sturtzdeswegen Safty first.


----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Ganz schön still hier,gibt es keine VSX Fahrer mehr?oder fahrt ihr jetzt alle Conway.
Dann hier nochmal ein Aktuelles Bild von meinem VSX das immer noch Spass macht,und Null Probleme.


----------



## kube (3. November 2015)

Ich würde meins auch noch fahren wenn mir Votec damals den Rahmen ersetzt hätte, aber mit einem Riss im Dämpfertunnel ist nix mehr mit fahren. Damals hatte ich 5 jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und nach 1 Jahr war er schon fratze und Votec wollte mir im Zuge der Umstellung auf einen anderen Firmeninhaber keine weitere Garantie mehr geben. Tja Votec das war es dann.....nie wieder!!!!!


----------



## Beppe (3. November 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Ganz schön still hier,gibt es keine VSX Fahrer mehr?oder fahrt ihr jetzt alle Conway.
> Dann hier nochmal ein Aktuelles Bild von meinem VSX das immer noch Spass macht,und Null Probleme.
> Anhang anzeigen 433624



Das Thema vsx hatten wir die Tage auch... die guten alten Zeiten....

Mein WME hab ich gerade auf 27,5 umgebaut, das Bike stand seit September nur herum. Irgendwie macht mir mein agiles 29er hier in heimischen Gefilden mehr Spaß. 

Planungen für 2016 beginnen jedoch gerade erst und dann kommt auch das Enduro wieder zum Einsatz.


----------



## bascopeach (3. November 2015)

War heute erst mit dem V.SX unterwegs. Aber mit dem Verdacht auf Haarriss am Dämpfertunnel macht´s das gute Stück dann auch nicht mehr lange. Das "Neue" ist bereits in der Pipeline. 

Werde mich aber natürlich noch gebührend vom Fred verabschieden


----------



## Beppe (3. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> War heute erst mit dem V.SX unterwegs. Aber mit dem Verdacht auf Haarriss am Dämpfertunnel macht´s das gute Stück dann auch nicht mehr lange. Das "Neue" ist bereits in der Pipeline.
> 
> Werde mich aber natürlich noch gebührend vom Fred verabschieden




Was genau schlummert denn da in besagter pipeline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Schön es LebtJedenfalls Teilweise.Wenn ich das so höhr hab ich wohl Glück mit meinem VSX,im 5ten Jahr ohne Grössere Probleme.
Und war dies Jahr auf Freeride in den Dolomiten,und es Lebt noch.
Aber Egal ich wünsch euch für 2016 alles GUTE,und das ihr eure Ziele gesund und Sturtzfrei Erreicht.
(ich hoffe mann Höhrt und sieht sich hier noch ab und zu,war immer Nett mit Euch)


----------



## bascopeach (3. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was genau schlummert denn da in besagter pipeline?


Was ganz feines aus Koblenz


----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Autsch,hoffe das Klappt bei den Problemen die die Momentan haben(weiss ich nur vom Höhren Sagen hier im Forum)
Aber so ein Strive könnte mir auch Gefallen,wenn ich nur mehr Euro`s zur verfügung hätte
Wenn ich jetzt von mir Ausgehe,wäre das das Einzige was mir Gefallen würde


----------



## DigitalEclipse (4. November 2015)

Doch, es gibt noch welche.



Bislang auch sehr zufrieden und noch nie größere Probleme gehabt. Ich bin sehr glücklich.


----------



## bascopeach (5. November 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Autsch,hoffe das Klappt bei den Problemen die die Momentan haben(weiss ich nur vom Höhren Sagen hier im Forum)
> Aber so ein Strive könnte mir auch Gefallen,wenn ich nur mehr Euro`s zur verfügung hätte
> Wenn ich jetzt von mir Ausgehe,wäre das das Einzige was mir Gefallen würde



Ich hab gestern auch die Mail vom Chef von Canyon bekommen, ich soll mich noch 2 Wochen gedulden, das einzige was ich hoffe ist, dass ich mein 15er auch 15 noch bekomme  (war eins, wenn nicht sogar das letzte 15er aus der Sparbuchaktion)

Beim Strive wird das nämlich so weitergehen bzw. gleich starten wie beim V.SX auch, da wird getuned, dass sich die Balken biegen.
Meine Teile-Sammelecke fürs Strive quillt bald aus allen Nähten!  

Soviel kann ich sagen, das Teil wird ne Rakete! Und wird nicht wie jedes andere Strive aussehen...


----------



## Erroll (5. November 2015)

Hoffentlich hast du auch ein "Ersatz-/Austausch-Tuningteil" für den Shifter. *ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen, sorry!*


----------



## migges (5. November 2015)

Na dann hoffe und Wünsche dir das alles Passt.(Und Bilder nicht vergessen wenn"s Fertig ist)
Was genau ist eigentlich dieser Sharp Shifter?bzw was macht das Teil,hab Absolut keine Ahnung für was sowas ist.


----------



## bascopeach (5. November 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du auch ein "Ersatz-/Austausch-Tuningteil" für den Shifter. *ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen, sorry!*



Harr Harr Harr  Bin gespannt was sich da tut, bin auch gespannt ob ich n 15er oder 16er bekomme. Aber die Community arbeitet richtig hart an einer gut machbaren DIY Lösung, finde ich richtig stark und den Shapeshifter mal fahren ist schon richtig geil!



			
				migges schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist eigentlich dieser Sharp Shifter?bzw was macht das Teil,hab Absolut keine Ahnung für was sowas ist.



Damit lässt sich per Trigger (+Gewichtsverlagerung am Tretlager) am Lenker die Geometrie des Strive verändern. 
CC-Mode: 130mm am Heck, 1,5° steilerer Sitz- und Lenkwinkel
DH-Mode: 160mm am Heck, 1,5° falcherer Sitz und Lenkwinkel


----------



## bascopeach (5. November 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> *ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen, sorry!*



Wie läuft denn dein Reign? habs gesehen in der Enduro-Fotoabteilung, gefällt mir echt supergut das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (5. November 2015)

Merci. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Bergab ist es eines der potentesten räder, welche ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Auch bergauf geht es trotz der aggressiven geo noch erstaunlich gut. Da war das Trance davor zwar etwas besser, aber irgendwo muss man halt etwas Abstriche machen. Leider ist schon die zweite Pike drin, da die erste riesiges Buchsenspiel hatte. Aber alles auf Garantie. War nur etwas lästig. Sonst tip top.


----------



## Lexx85 (15. November 2015)

Bin sehr zufrieden, habe jetzt erst vor kurzem(diese Woche) auf 1x11 umgerüstet.

Bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## migges (17. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Verdacht auf Haarriss am Dämpfertunnel


Hat sich der Verdacht bestädigt?oder hält es noch eine weile.
Hab grad mal im Canyon Chaosgelesen,das wird wohl nix mehr mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## bascopeach (17. November 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Hat sich der Verdacht bestädigt?oder hält es noch eine weile.
> Hab grad mal im Canyon Chaosgelesen,das wird wohl nix mehr mit dem neuen Bike.


Hahaha... Ich hab gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass ich in 7 Tagen eine gesicherte Zusage zu meinem Bike bekomme...

Mit dem Riss isses so ne Sache... Einmal gesehen bekomme ich den nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... Und irgendwie wollte ich eh schon ein Neues... Der letzte Kick hat gefehlt


----------



## Lexx85 (18. November 2015)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was überlegste dir zu holen.


----------



## bascopeach (18. November 2015)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was überlegste dir zu holen.


Strive CF aus der Sparbuchaktion ( das vielleicht Letzte überhaupt)  

500€ Rabatt und trotzdem hochwertigere Parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (18. November 2015)

Sehr geil


----------



## migges (18. November 2015)

Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das alles Klappt.


----------



## Beppe (17. Dezember 2015)

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-votec-ve-evo.1468722.2.htm


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin am Moment am Aufbau eines 2012er V.SX und hätte da ne kurze Frage an die Votec Spezialisten... ;-)
Mit was behandelt ihr die ganzen Bolzenverbindungen im Hinterbau oder gleiten die lieber trocken ohne alles? Bei meinem Specialized Enduro sitzen da überall richtige Lager, während ich am Votec über dem Tretlager nur einen Bolzen vorfinde, ebenso an dem Punkt wo beide Schwingenteile hinten zusammengeschraubt sind - auch kein Lager. Behandelt ihr diese Verbindungen mit irgendwas?

Danke schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## Lexx85 (23. Dezember 2015)

Fett hab ich rein, mehr nicht. Denk das schadet nichts


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt eher etwas bedenken beim Fett gehabt das sich auch der Dreck im Fett hält und die Laufflächen abreibt. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Lexx85 (23. Dezember 2015)

Da passt nicht viel fett drauf, wirst es sehen über die Hälfte geht wieder raus. Bis jetzt läuft mein vsx perfekt. Aber von welchem Baujahr sprechen wir jetzt genau?


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gerade nen 2012er Rahmen im Aufbau.


----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2015)

Carsten123 schrieb:


> während ich am Votec über dem Tretlager nur einen Bolzen vorfinde, ebenso an dem Punkt wo beide Schwingenteile hinten zusammengeschraubt sind - auch kein Lager. Behandelt ihr diese Verbindungen mit irgendwas?


Sorry versteh nicht ganz was du meinst?Am Hauptschwingenlager sind normal Gleitbuchsen wo der Bolzen durch geht.
Und hinten am Horst Link gehören?ich glaub 10x10er Nadellager rein,und dann noch eine Hülse und Gleitscheiben.


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Genau die Gleitbuchsen meine ich, die bleiben doch trocken. Oder?
Das hinten Nadellager verbaut sind habe ich auch eben erst festgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich mach immer eine dünne Fettschicht auf die Achse und schieb sie durch.
Bei den Nadellagern gehört noch eine Hülse durch,und zwei Gleitscheiben auf jede seite.


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Japp, auf Grund er Hülse habe ich erst später gesehen das es sich um Nadellager handelt. Danke für den Hinweis. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...


----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2015)

Schon recht.Bei Fragen einfach Fragen.


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Eine hab ich sogar noch. Hat mir vielleicht jemand hier ein Bild von der oberen und unteren Dämpferaufnahme inkl. eingebautem Dämpfer?
Würde gerne mal was vergleichen da ich den Rahmen ohne einen Dämpfer gekauft habe. Wäre super.
Buchsen sollen wohl 22x6 sein was ich irgendwo gelesen habe...


----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2015)

22x6 Unten 22x8 Oben


----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2015)

Fährst du noch ein Hornet?So ein zufall


----------



## Carsten123 (23. Dezember 2015)

Das Hornet ist fast verkauft. ;-) Ist aber auch ein tolles Spaßbike.


----------



## migges (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist es.
Sorry hab da was Verpeilt,das Richtige Buchsen maß ist 

Buchsengrößen: 6 x 22,2 mm/ 8 x 22,2 m.


----------



## migges (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch hier schöne Weihnachte euch und eueren Famielien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (25. Dezember 2015)

Hi.
Es gibt verschiedene Lager. Die Kunststoffgleitlager bitte nicht schmieren. Die müssen trocken laufen, darauf sind die ausgelegt. Die Nadelhülsen bitte mit Wälzlagerfett einbauen. Die gedichteten Wälzlager sollten auch leicht eingefettet werden um Kontaktkorrosion vorzubeugen. Am besten mal hier im Forum herumstöbern, es hat mal jemand eine Art Bauanleitung verfasst und Drehmomentangaben mit hineingeschrieben.


----------



## Carsten123 (26. Dezember 2015)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hi.
> Es gibt verschiedene Lager. Die Kunststoffgleitlager bitte nicht schmieren. Die müssen trocken laufen, darauf sind die ausgelegt.



Damit meinst Du dann das Hauptlager / Gleitlager über dem Tretlager mit dem schwarzen Bolzen durch? Hatte nämlich auch vermutet das es sich dabei um ein "Trockengleitlager" handelt.



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Die Nadelhülsen bitte mit Wälzlagerfett einbauen. Die gedichteten Wälzlager sollten auch leicht eingefettet werden um Kontaktkorrosion vorzubeugen.



Lager wurde zur Sicherheit komplett gegen SKF Lager getauscht, somit habe ich da eine Weile meine Ruhe.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bascopeach (26. Dezember 2015)

Carsten123 schrieb:


> Damit meinst Du dann das Hauptlager / Gleitlager über dem Tretlager mit dem schwarzen Bolzen durch? Hatte nämlich auch vermutet das es sich dabei um ein "Trockengleitlager" handelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich wundert, der Stephan von Huber-Bushings sagt ja, man soll seine Lager mit silikonfreiem Wälzlagerfett verwenden. Das sind aber auch Kunststoffgleitlager...

Ja wat denn nu?


----------



## Beppe (26. Dezember 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, der Stephan von Huber-Bushings sagt ja, man soll seine Lager mit silikonfreiem Wälzlagerfett verwenden. Das sind aber auch Kunststoffgleitlager...
> 
> Ja wat denn nu?




Bei meinen Hubers gab's immer so ne keine Spritze mit etwas Fett dazui. Das hab ich dann bei der Neumontage verwendet, danach aber eigentlich nicht mehr. Sauber machen und gut ist. Verschlissen bekommen hab ich noch keine. 

Wohl aber die Gleitlager vom Hauptlager, bie man bei Igus direkt günstig nachbestellen kann.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja, genau. Das Schwingenhauptlager meine ich, direkt über dem Tretlager. Da kann man übrigens noch ein Axialspiel einstellen, sollte aber bekannt sein.
Bei den Hubers im Dämpfer müssen die Kunststoffbuchsen selbst trocken eingebaut werden. Auch die Kontaktfläche zu den Alubuchsen sollte trocken bleiben. Nur der Kontakt zwischen Alubuchse und Bolzen (Schraube) gehört geschmiert.
Es tut aber niemandem weh, wenn die Kunststoffbuchsen Fett abbekommen. Die Funktionieren deshalb immer noch.

Ja es stimmt, die Konststoffgleitlager sind von Igus. Bekommt man dort für'n Appel un'n Ei. Dort kann man sich auch einlesen, wie die Lager funktionieren und warum sie trocken laufen sollen.

Bei neuen Lagern gleich welche von SKF oder INA-FAG zu nehmen ist definitiv kein Fehler. Wobei die Originallager bei mir ziemlich lange gehalten haben.

Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal "fleißig" und hab eine Dokumentation zusammengestellt, mit nützlichen Informationen. "Reverse Engineering" hab ich auch mal betrieben um mir im Notfall die Ersatzteile selbst anfertigen zu können. Es sind auch geeignete Igus-Lager aufgeführt. Die ganzen Fertigungsteile könnt ihr ignorieren, die habt ihr ja eh alle. Die Norm- und Kaufteile sind wohl interessanter.
Hinweis: Die Schnittdarstellungen der Dämpferlager zeigen einen Aufbau den ich mir mal so ausgedacht habe. Hab's aber nie umgesetzt, also ignorieren.
Vielleicht hilft's euch ja. Bei Fehlern oder Tipps, immer her mit.

Schönen Abend noch. Bye.


----------



## Carsten123 (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Doku, tolle Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. Dezember 2015)

Wünsch eusch allen einen guten Rutsch,und kommt gut in die Saison 2016.
Gruß migges


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Januar 2016)

von @sundaydrive+r sein 2010er V.SX als Rahmen/Gabel-Kit geerbt.

Neben dem Allmountain jetzt das V.SX als Enduro mit 13,6kg aufgebaut.
Neuer Antrieb, der Rest aus der Restekiste (Reverb kommt wieder ins AM-Bike, brauchte sie zum Probesitzen) es kommt wahrscheinlich eine Carbonstütze rein. 

Das Gewicht dann bei 13,25kg




 Kuka


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Januar 2016)

Würdig weiter vererbt! Freue mich auf die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit Dir, dem SX und dem 601 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexx85 (25. Januar 2016)

Schickes Teil. Is es ne Pike?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr noch auf 650b vorn umgestellt und damals die Pike gekauft. Kuka fährt jedoch wieder komplett 26 Zoll.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexx85 (25. Januar 2016)

Is also ne 650 Pike? Wieviel da der LW? Schaut recht flach aus?


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Januar 2016)

Die Einbauhöhe ist 7mm länger als die Serien Lyrik aus 2010.

Somit ist ggü der Serie der LW evtl. ca. 0,3° flacher.

 Kuka

Angegeben war 2010 66,7° mit 545mm Gabel, jetzt müssten ca 66,4° sein.
War mal ein V.SX1.3







edit2: @sundaydrive+r ich hab bei der google Bildersuche für die Geometrie noch ein Fast-Serienzustandsbild von dir gefunden


----------



## sundaydrive+r (25. Januar 2016)

Krass, ich hatte das Bike in der Mittagspause abgeholt und bin später damit nach Hause geradelt. Das Bild hab ich gar nicht mehr 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hab hier noch ein minimal schiefes Schaltauge vom VSX. Sollte mit nem dosierten Gummihammerschlag eingespannt im Schraubstock wieder problemlos herzustellen sein.

Kommt gg Übernahme des Warensendungsportos an den ersten der sich meldet.


----------



## der_bingo (7. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen, unterscheiden sich der vsx und der vxm eigentlich nur in der Dämpferlänge, sind die beiden  sonst gleich vom hinterbau?
Dann könnt ich ja aus meinem vxm Rahmen mit m längeren Dämpfer n vsx basteln
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (9. Februar 2016)

Hey Bingo,
nein kannst du nicht. Da stimmt die komplette Geometrie nicht mehr. Abgesehen davon sind beide völlig verschieden. Ein VXM ist nicht so stabil wie ein VSX. Ich rate dir ab.
Hol dir doch ein gebrauchtes VSX im Bikemarkt. Bist du wahrscheinlich besser dran.


----------



## der_bingo (9. Februar 2016)

Ja, hab's gemerkt, haut net hin.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Februar 2016)

Reverb raus, Carbon rein
'neue' China Pedale und ein Mudguard aus der Restekiste.. Die Waage sagt 13,05 kg .. meine Liste 13,3 kg 








 Kuka


----------



## kube (15. März 2016)

Baue mir nach langem hin und her auch wieder ein Vsx auf für leichte Enduro touren, hatte damals auch schonmal eins gefahren und habe jetzt einen Rahmen super günstig bekommen, weiß jemand wie sich das Vsx mit einer 150mm Forke so fährt weil viele damals ne 170er Lyric drin hatten


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2016)

kube schrieb:


> Baue mir nach langem hin und her auch wieder ein Vsx auf für leichte Enduro touren, hatte damals auch schonmal eins gefahren und habe jetzt einen Rahmen super günstig bekommen, weiß jemand wie sich das Vsx mit einer 150mm Forke so fährt weil viele damals ne 170er Lyric drin hatten


Bescheiden.
Zwar kommt das elend hohe Tretlager tiefer, aber der Lenkwinkel wird (noch) steiler.
Mit Winkelsteuersatz sollte es gut funktionieren.
Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, weil ich ne 120-170mm Uturn drin hatte.


----------



## kube (15. März 2016)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde mich dann mal nach einer entsprechenden Forke umschauen, also mind. 160mm sollte es schon sein oder?


----------



## Bread (2. April 2016)

Hab mir auch 2 Votec Brüder aufgebaut, jetzt sind sie so wie ich sie haben will:



 

 

Danke euch allen für die Tips & Tricks! Und falls jemanden interessiert, wie ich den Roco in den Dämpfertunnel bekommen hab: eine "ausgefeilte" Lösung


----------



## kube (2. April 2016)

schöne Bikes, wenn meins fertig ist dann bekommt ihr auch Bilder


----------



## airgrabber (2. April 2016)

Gute Idee! Dann will ich ebenfalls meine Zwillinge vorstellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread (2. April 2016)

Nice! Was ist das linke genau für eines, hat ein anderes Oberrohr?


----------



## airgrabber (2. April 2016)

Das ist ebenfalls ein V.SX, ich hab lediglich das Sitzrohr inklusive Stabilisierungs-Dreieck gekürzt.
Hintergrund war, dass es ein Rahmen in Größe "L" ist  (das Schwarze ist "M") und mir dieses zu groß, bzw. zu unhandlich bei Sprüngen war, da sich der Sattel nicht weit genug versenken ließ. Mit gekürztem Sattelrohr und 150mm Sattelstütze ist es ideal.
Hab dafür einen 30mm kurzen Vorbau montiert und am schwarzen einen 50mm, sodass der Reach sogut wie identisch ist.


----------



## bascopeach (6. April 2016)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Das ist ebenfalls ein V.SX, ich hab lediglich das Sitzrohr inklusive Stabilisierungs-Dreieck gekürzt.



Kannst du davon mal Detailfotos posten? Das klingt ja abenteuerlich!


----------



## airgrabber (6. April 2016)

Wenn man etwas handwerkliches Geschick hat, und eventuell eine kleine Werkstatt zur Verfügung hat, dann ist es kein Hexenwerk.
Schau mal auf folgender Seite, da hat es ebenfalls einer gemacht und sehr schön dokumentiert: (ab Post #40)


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelrohr-kuerzen-extreme.767689/page-2


----------



## DigitalEclipse (9. April 2016)

"abenteuerlich" ist wirklich vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
Airgrabber, ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen das die Strebe nicht ohne Grund dort ist? Der Rahmenkonstrukteur hat sich bestimmt was dabei gedacht. Ich hoffe für dich, das dir das Ding nicht auf irgend nem Downhill unter dem Hintern auseinander fällt. An deinem handwerklichen Geschick zweifelt dabei niemand.


----------



## airgrabber (9. April 2016)

Das kleine Dreieck welches ich entfernt hab, dient lediglich dazu die Verlängerung des Sitzrohres zu stabilisieren, abzustützen. Wenn man das Sitzrohr bis zum Oberrohr kürzt, dann können dort wo nichts ist auch keine Kräfte wirken, da keine Hebelwirkung mehr. Ich bin überzeugt dass das verlängerte Sitzrohr auch ohne diese zusätzliche Abstützung halten würde, bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch. ABER es gibt "Spezialisten" die die Sattelstütze nur wenige Zentimeter in's Sitzrohr stecken, und somit das Sitzrohr durch allzugroße Hebelwirkung überstrapazieren und abreisen.

Der Hauptrahmen (hat in diesem Fall ebenfalls eine Dreiecksform) bleibt dabei unangetastet, er nimmt alle extern und intern auftretenden Kräfte auf.
Mehr Sorge macht mir der Riss am Dämpfertunnel, der bei den V.SX Rahmen regelmäßig auftritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (16. April 2016)

fast fertig


----------



## Lexx85 (17. April 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## migges (1. Mai 2016)

Hier mal wieder mein VSX in Freier Wildbahn.


 


Und Ross und Reiter.


----------



## kube (1. Mai 2016)

Das bike hast du auch schon ewig


----------



## migges (1. Mai 2016)

Ja stimmt ist zeit 2010 in meinem Besitz.Aber es hält und fährt sich gut,kein Knartzen oder Knacken.
Und ein neues Bike?wüsste jetzt nicht was und warum,ausserdem sind die Teuer
Und ich Liebe mein 26er mit 3x9 Schaltung,da was zu finden was mir zusagt ist auch nicht so Leicht.


----------



## kube (2. Mai 2016)

Deswegen habe ich mir das VSX auch wieder aufgebaut weil ich damit die besten Touren gemacht habe, habe mir zwischendurch noch das Canyon Torque geholt aber das Ding ist bleischwer und da lässt sich das Votec viel besser fahren


----------



## nino85 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

beim VS.X meiner holden steht ein großer Service (Gabel und Dämpfer) an. Beim näheren inspizieren ist aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer (der FOX RP2) eine größere Macke in der Lauffläche hat - wahrscheinlich hatte sich mal ein Stein verklemmt. Reine kosten für Material und Service (ohne die Lauffläche / das Standrohr ?) zu tauschen: 105 Euro. Ohne Garantie dass der Dämpfer aufgrund des Schadens dicht bleibt.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Ein neuer Durolux-Dämpfer kostet zwischen 100 und 150 Euro. Vor dem Hintergrund wäre der RP2 quasi schon fast ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Hat jemand von euch den Durolux-Dämpfer verbaut und kann berichten ob er passt? (Fahrergewicht komplett mit allem ca. 70 kg)


----------



## kube (11. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen das die Macke so weit unten nicht weiter tragisch ist, wenn der Dämpfer soweit funktioniert kannste den doch drin lassen.


----------



## nino85 (11. Mai 2016)

kube schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das die Macke so weit unten nicht weiter tragisch ist, wenn der Dämpfer soweit funktioniert kannste den doch drin lassen.


Bisher hat er das auch - werden ihm wohl noch ne Chance geben. Die Frage wäre trotzdem: passt der durolux-dämpfer? Das wäre ein günstiger Ersatz für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## kube (11. Mai 2016)

um welchen Durolux Dämpfer handelt es sich genau dann schaue ich auch mal nach ob es passt, vielleicht finde ich ja was zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (11. Mai 2016)

kube schrieb:


> um welchen Durolux Dämpfer handelt es sich genau dann schaue ich auch mal nach ob es passt, vielleicht finde ich ja was zum Thema


Kenne ihn nur als Durolux RC: http://bike-alm.de/komponenten/daem...daempfer/federbein-rs12-durolux-rc-215mm-5956
Stelle jetzt aber gerade fest, dass die den wohl nicht mehr bauen. Scheint jetzt einen Nachfolger (?) zu geben: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/en/XX/bike/rear-shock/DUAIR-Rear-Shock-RC-UNAir-5007.html

Was ich beim 2. Mal suchen gefunden habe: @RodseFoll hatte wohl vor einen Durolux RC zu verbauen 2015. Mehr habe ich aber dann nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## kube (11. Mai 2016)

In dem Link bzw PDF steht ja eigentlich schon alles was man zum Leben braucht, der Dämpfer hat eine breite von 48mm, wenn der alte Dämpfer in dem selben Bereich liegt dann müsste der passen.
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ty...n=SRSUNTOUR-Rear-Shock-Guideline-04-04-16.pdf


----------



## nino85 (11. Mai 2016)

Ja gut - reinpassen müssten ja die meisten Dämpfer in 200x57 ohne Piggyback. Die Frage ist eher: Passt der Tune / die Auslegung des Dämpfers zum Bike?


----------



## kube (11. Mai 2016)

Also die Leberage Ratio beim VSX liegt bei 2,89. Berechnet wird das wie folgt: Federweg : Dämpferhub. Der angegebene Dämpfer hat im normalzustand den tune M, das heißt das die Ratio bis 2,7 geht. Du müsstest dann einen S tune rein machen wo die Ratio von 2,7 bis 3,0 geht


----------



## kube (12. Mai 2016)

Hört sich irgendwie kompliziert an, ich zerpflücke dir das am Nachmittag noch was genauer


----------



## RodseFoll (12. Mai 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal kurz hier ein, hab dem Kollegen Nino85 zwar schon auf seine PN geantwortet, aber man kann´s ja nochmal hier niederschreiben...
Der Durolux Dämpfer hat von den Abmessungen her problemlos gepasst.
Original ist ja ein Dämpfer mit Tune M/L verbaut (meine mich erinnern zu können), glücklicherweise hat der Durolux ein RC einen wahnsinnig großen Einstellbereich, was die Zugstufe angeht. Ich hatte die Druckstufe auf mittlere Position justiert, die Zugstufe auf 1 Klick aus der Mitte Richtung Schnell. Wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, war es Position 5 von 8. Das aber absolut ohne Gewähr.

Ich hatte mir die äußere Luftkammer noch etwas gespacert damit ich etwas mehr Progression erhielt, aber das war nur persönlicher Geschmack und abhängig von meinem Gewicht.

Alles in allem hat sich der Durolux echt ganz gut geschagen in dem Rahmen.


----------



## nino85 (12. Mai 2016)

kube schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie kompliziert an, ich zerpflücke dir das am Nachmittag noch was genauer


Hab's begriffen  Die S-Kammer passt auch zusammen mit @RodseFolls zusätzlichen Spacern. Dickes Danke an euch Beide! Auf das Forum kann man sich einfach verlassen


----------



## RodseFoll (12. Mai 2016)

Gerne doch.
Allerdings musst du sehen ob du überhaupt Spacer bzw eine kleinere LuKa brauchst, ich hatte mir damals die Progression etwas erhöht weil mir der Dämpfer ansich zu linear war (naja, und auch weil ich fahrfertig 95kg wiege), es bliebe noch fraglich ob das beim DUair genauso ist.


----------



## kube (12. Mai 2016)

Dafür ist so ein Forum ja auch da, ich helfe gerne wo ich kann aber wenn ich manche anderen Threads sehe da wird man direkt doof angemacht wenn man eine Frage stellt. Also immer rein mit den Fragen.übrigens ich fahre einen DT Swiss m212 im VSX und bin höchst zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Habe ähnliche Macken auf der Lauffläche. Ich lass den Dämpfer aber drin und fahre weiter, denn es funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Du solltest nur häufiger den Luftdruck prüfen und ein bis zweimal im Jahr den Service durchführen. Abstreifer und Dichtungen werden durch die Beschädigungen an der Kolbenstange eventuell verletzt und du transportierst Schmutz und Öl hin und her. Also Schmutz rein und Öl raus.
Einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen würde ich nicht. Höchstens "genau" den gleichen. Rahmen und Dämpfer sind immer aufeinander abgestimmt.

Edit:
Ups, da gabs ja noch ein paar Antworten mehr. 
Du kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal berichten wie sich der andere Dämpfer im Vergleich zum originalen schlägt. Ich bin da immer seeehr skeptisch mit nicht-originalen Dämpfern.


----------



## migges (11. Juni 2016)

Hier nochmal meins mit neuen Laufräder,jetzt in Schwarz.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (20. Juni 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche den Dämpferschutz für das V.SX von 2009, den hier auch einige verbaut haben.
Ist leider bei Votec nicht mehr zu bekommen. Hat jemand das Teil evtl. übrig!? ;-)

Danke vorab!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen. Hier mal wieder meins. Immernoch mein Traumbike. Ich mag kein anderes fahren.





Schönes Wochenende und Happy Trails euch allen.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2016)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. Hier mal wieder meins. Immernoch mein Traumbike. Ich mag kein anderes fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis auf den Kabelsalat echt Bombe. Bike des Jahres!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (25. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Blumen, Beppe.
Ja, der Kabelsalat muss mal aufgeräumt werden. Hab die Leitungslänge der Bremsen noch nicht angepasst. Ich schieb das schon ewig vor mir her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (25. Juni 2016)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Ich mag kein anderes fahren.


Da sind wir schon 2 ich Liebe meins auch,und werd es Fahren bis es auseinander fällt.


----------



## Lexx85 (6. Juli 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bis auf den Kabelsalat echt Bombe. Bike des Jahres!


Gefällt mir richtig gut der Aufbau!!! Ganz klar Daumen hoch!


----------



## Robert90 (7. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute, ich bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines V.SX, ich muss meine Lager tauschen, doch leider gibts die akutuell bei Fahrrad de nicht mehr. Außerdem brauch ich auch 2 Schrauben oder besser alle neu, weil zwei überdreht sind. (da hat wohl irgendwer zu viel Schraubenfest dran gemacht) Wo habt ihr eure Lager bezogen. ?


----------



## kube (7. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Lexx85 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hab gesehen, da sieht es wirklich schlecht aus. Ich denke es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten

A) Fahrrad.de kontaktieren
B) Votec anschreiben.


----------



## Robert90 (7. Juli 2016)

Danke, Fahrrad.de hab ich schon angeschrieben, bei Votec probiere ich es noch, ansonsten muss ich wohl jedes Lager/ Schraube ausmessen und einzeln bestellen.


----------



## Lexx85 (8. Juli 2016)

Jupp, Is wohl so


----------



## DigitalEclipse (8. Juli 2016)

Hey Robert90, Schau mal meinen Post #5041.
Ich hab schon mal alles zusammengetragen.



DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Das Schwingenhauptlager meine ich, direkt über dem Tretlager. Da kann man übrigens noch ein Axialspiel einstellen, sollte aber bekannt sein.
> Bei den Hubers im Dämpfer müssen die Kunststoffbuchsen selbst trocken eingebaut werden. Auch die Kontaktfläche zu den Alubuchsen sollte trocken bleiben. Nur der Kontakt zwischen Alubuchse und Bolzen (Schraube) gehört geschmiert.
> Es tut aber niemandem weh, wenn die Kunststoffbuchsen Fett abbekommen. Die Funktionieren deshalb immer noch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert90 (9. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank, das erleichtert mir die Arbeit um einiges, auch wenn es trotzdem Schade ist das der Lagersatz nicht mehr vorrätig ist.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Juli 2016)

Robert90 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines V.SX, ich muss meine Lager tauschen, doch leider gibts die akutuell bei Fahrrad de nicht mehr. Außerdem brauch ich auch 2 Schrauben oder besser alle neu, weil zwei überdreht sind. (da hat wohl irgendwer zu viel Schraubenfest dran gemacht) Wo habt ihr eure Lager bezogen. ?



Wie gut, dass ich dir ein Lagerset + Schrauben hochfest für die Dämpferaufnahmen habe. Kann ich dir gerne geben. Neu und unbenutzt natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (20. Juli 2016)

Mein WME hat heute meine EX kennen gelernt. 

Grüße aus Finale Ligure.


----------



## keinewerbung (11. August 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich dir ein Lagerset + Schrauben hochfest für die Dämpferaufnahmen habe. Kann ich dir gerne geben. Neu und unbenutzt natürlich.



Hast du vlt. auch 2 Sets. Meine Lager sind auch hin.


----------



## bascopeach (12. August 2016)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> Hast du vlt. auch 2 Sets. Meine Lager sind auch hin.


Leider nein ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. August 2016)

ich habe noch irgendwo lager für den Rahmen. Allerdings kein komplettes Set. Kann mal nachsehen wenn ich Ende August wieder da bin wo die Lager sind


----------



## mtO (23. August 2016)

Bitte löschen, aus versehen falscher thread


----------



## speedfreak8484 (3. September 2016)

Hallo in die runde.
Hab von einem netten Münchener sein v.sx übernommen.mit Monarch rt3.den hab gg nen roco air lo getauscht.was für ein unterschied.allerdings musste am dämpfertunnel die schweißnähte verschleifen-wie bei cannondale;-)
Dieser passt mmn schon wesentlich besser weil sehr viel sensibler ohne zuviel fw freizugeben.durch fett in der dicken zusatzkammer hab ihn für flatdrops ordentlich progressiv.hab auch die ebl mit zwei dickeren o ringen im dämpfer ein bissl verringert.tretlager ist dezent tiefer.
Alles in allem sehr angenehm in der m bei 184.mags auch eher kompakt u aufrecht.
Wollt über den herbst u Winter das rad richtig aufbauen.ist momentan eher zusammengesteckt.
Ride on.


----------



## Lexx85 (4. September 2016)

speedfreak8484 schrieb:


> Hallo in die runde.
> Hab von einem netten Münchener sein v.sx übernommen.mit Monarch rt3.den hab gg nen roco air lo getauscht.was für ein unterschied.allerdings musste am dämpfertunnel die schweißnähte verschleifen-wie bei cannondale;-)
> Dieser passt mmn schon wesentlich besser weil sehr viel sensibler ohne zuviel fw freizugeben.durch fett in der dicken zusatzkammer hab ihn für flatdrops ordentlich progressiv.hab auch die ebl mit zwei dickeren o ringen im dämpfer ein bissl verringert.tretlager ist dezent tiefer.
> Alles in allem sehr angenehm in der m bei 184.mags auch eher kompakt u aufrecht.
> ...




Sieht schick aus!


----------



## Big Lutz (30. September 2016)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interesse an einem Votec Spritzschutz?

http://mtbn.ws/ahyh2


----------



## RageDriver (21. September 2017)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe es vollbracht was Akami und Co. nicht geschaft haben. Ich habe ein Fox Vanilla RC in mein VSX verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (22. September 2017)

RageDriver schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich habe es vollbracht was Akami und Co. nicht geschaft haben. Ich habe ein Fox Vanilla RC in mein VSX verbaut.



Na dann lass mal hören? Wie haste das gemacht? Gibts vielleicht mal ein paar bessere Bilder?


----------



## airgrabber (28. Oktober 2017)

Thema Schaltzug. Hallo VSX-Treter, habt ihr auch Probleme mit eurem Umwerferschaltzug? Ich hab 2 VSX Räder und bei beiden reisst in regelmäßigen Abständen der Schaltzug an der Stelle zwischen Schalthüllenaustritt und Klemmschraube am Umwerfer. Hält so ca. 1/2 Jahr bevor er abreißt.


----------



## migges (29. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir Reissen keine  Züge.ich nehm so Endkappen damit der zug nicht im Alu reibt.
https://static.bike-components.de/c...uelle-black-5-mm-34600-102568-1481256775.jpeg


----------



## snooze (30. Oktober 2017)

@migges 
dein vsx ist im Bikemarkt? Gibts einen Nachfolger?


----------



## migges (30. Oktober 2017)

Jein wieder ein VSX hab ich günstig gekriegt,sieht nur etwass besser aus.
Der Besitzer ist nur Ca 500-600 Km gefahren und hat gemerkt ist doch nix.


----------



## snooze (30. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. Oktober 2017)

@snooze 
Moin ich will mal die Shimano Bremse BL-785 Probieren,Passt der Matshi bei der Bremse mit S-Ram x9 Ticker?
und hast du nur den einen.


----------



## snooze (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja das sollte passen, hatte ich in ähnlicher Kombination. Leider aber schon verkauft.


----------



## migges (31. Oktober 2017)

Ah Schade aber o.k


----------



## Siebke (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich habe ein Votec V.SX und brauche nen Lagersatz !
Wenn einer noch einen hat würde ich mich über ein Angebot freuen .
Ansonsten wäre es super wenn mir einer mal Lagermasse und die Anzahl schreiben könnte .
Danke schonmal !
Guss Erik


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Juli 2018)

Notiert habe ich mir mal das (ohne Gewähr):

Lager:

- Verbindung Kettenstrebe - IGUS Gleitlager GFM-1214-15 http://www.igus.de/ 

Maße: (Innendurchmesser: 12, Außendurchmesser: 14, Länge mit Bund: 15)

- Dämpferwippe Mitte Kugellager 608RS 8 22 7 mm ( Innen_Außen_Breite )

- Lager am Ende der Kettenstrebe (Horst-Link): HK1010 Nadellager (Firma KENT)

- Sitzstreben: 4x Nadelbüchse HK 1010-B INA, Ø-innen 10mm, Ø-außen 14,0mm, Breite 10mm, 4x Innenring Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm

Der IBC User Newmi hat sich gehärtete Stahlbuchsen gemacht



Die Lager sind ALLE Standard Industrielager. Einzig die Steckachse des Hauptschwingenlagers ist ausschließlich für VOTEC gefertigt worden.



Vorspanneinheit Wippe

• Die Vorspanneinheit wird nur so weit angezogen, bis die Wippe sich spielfrei bewegen lässt.

Die silberne Inbusschraube der Einheit ist von der anderen Seite mit einer Madenschraube gekontert. Bevor die Vorspannschraube daher angezogen wird, muss die Madenschraube mit Inbus gelöst werden.

• Dann wird die silberne Schraube nur so weit angezogen, bis das seitliche Spiel behoben ist. Daraufhin wird die Madenschraube vorsichtig angezogen.


----------



## Siebke (15. Juli 2018)

Danke dafür !


----------



## Slartibartfass (19. Juni 2020)

So, da ich mein V.SX 2010 nach 2 Jahren im Keller dieses Jahr wieder reaktiviert habe, wollte ich diesen Thread auch mal wieder reaktivieren, in der Hoffnung die alten V.SX-Rider zu erreichen . Wie viele von Euch sind denn aktuell noch auf dem V.SX unterwegs, bzw. auf was seid ihr umgestiegen? Da im Winter zur nächsten Saison hin bei mir eventuell auch eine Neuanschaffung ansteht, wollte ich mich einfach mal ein Bisschen inspirieren lassen . Die Geo des V.SX ist aus heutiger Sicht ja nichtmehr wirklich modern. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ein modernes Enduro ansatzweise so verspielt auf dem Trail ist wie mein doch für 183cm Größe eher kurzes V.SX in M. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja Lust, hier ein Bisschen weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## MDZPNMD (19. Juni 2020)

Bin schon länger nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand was Enduros angeht, was hat sich denn so seit 2007 so getan? xD

Längerer Radstand, 650b/29 Zoll, flacherer Lenkwinkel, tieferes tretlager, also im Großen und Ganzen mehr Downhiller Blut im Enduro oder liege ich damit komplett falsch? Ich fahre noch so 1-mal im Jahr mit dem V.SX aber keine großen Trails mehr, meine Laufräder sind auch durch und müssten mal ausgetauscht werden.
Hab mal das YT Jeffsy von einem Freund ausprobiert und das fühlt schon mehr im Rad an, auch wenn es ein All-Mountain ist.

Habe bei meinem V.SX die Gabel zuletzt komplett gereinigt, gewartet und alles Verschleißteile ersetzt, den Dämpfer ebenfalls und das Luftvolumen verkleinert indem ich mehr Dämpferfluid (glaube ~10ml) reingefüllt habe um den Hinterbau progressiver zu machen und Huberbuchsen eingebaut. Die Huberbuchsen alleine machen einen großen Unterschied beim Ansprechverhalten im Vergleich zu vorher und der Herr Huber liefert auch wunsch noch eine passende Hinterbauschraube mit die nicht beim ersten Durchschlag verbiegt, wofür das V.SX ja berüchtigt ist.


Den Lenkwinkel sowie Federweg könnte man sicherich mit "offset shock bushings" ein wenig anpassen, Radstand und Tretlagerhöhe sowie reach sind sicherlich nicht anpassbar.


----------



## migges (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo* Slartibartfass*
Ich fahre auch noch ganz gerne mein 2011er V S X.Geo Hin oder Her,das VSX Fährt nach wie vor Super.
Wollte es eigentlich Verkaufen aber das will wohl niemand mehr haben?also bleibt es bei mir.
Hier mal Paar Bilder vom Letzten Jahr im Saaeland am Schimmelkopf.


















Leider nur Handy Bilder,geht aber Trotzdem.


----------



## Waver (19. Juni 2020)

Mein V.SX ist nach wie vor im Einsatz, aktuell mit frisch gemoddeter Pike-Gabel.
Für mich nach wie vor ein excellent abgestimmtes 160er Enduro für das gemässigte Gelände.
Bin zwar überwiegend mit dem Downhiller unterwegs, aber das V.SX kommt weiter zum Einsatz, solange der Rahmen hält und ich Ersatzteile habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (19. Juni 2020)

Da ich es oben vergessen hab hier auch noch ein Bild vom meinem vom Feiertag.


----------



## maddog8880 (20. Juni 2020)

migges schrieb:


> Wollte es eigentlich Verkaufen aber das will wohl niemand mehr haben?


Hast du es denn schon mal in den einschlägigen Portalen angeboten? 
Ich habe mein 2010er (guter Zustand) erst vor kurzem bei eBay Kleinanzeigen für 700€ verkauft. Ich hätte es mindest 3-4 mal verkaufen können. Die Nachfrage war wirklich groß. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die Interessenten das bike meistens für ihre Kinder haben wollten, aber es ist ja letztendlich egal, wie das Bike dann eingesetzt wird.
Ich fahre jetzt übrigens ein Propain Tyee. Ich konnte somit immer mal direkt vergleichen. Ich fand die " Jahre" dazwischen merkt man schon. Vor allen Dingen das nervige Problem mit der Hauptlagerung
Vermisse ich nicht mehr. Sonst war das Votec für mich immer ein treuer Begleiter!


----------



## Waver (20. Juni 2020)

Hauptlagerungsproblem ?


----------



## maddog8880 (20. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist mehrmals der Haupt Lager Bolzen der Schwinge eingelaufen.
Andere Hersteller lösen das mit Wälzlagern. Finde ich besser!


----------



## migges (20. Juni 2020)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Hast du es denn schon mal in den einschlägigen Portalen angeboten


Nein hab ich nicht.Muss es auch nicht zwingend Verkaufen.


----------



## lukabe (27. Juni 2020)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt übrigens ein Propain Tyee. Ich konnte somit immer mal direkt vergleichen. Ich fand die " Jahre" dazwischen merkt man schon. Vor allen Dingen das nervige Problem mit der Hauptlagerung
> Vermisse ich nicht mehr. Sonst war das Votec für mich immer ein treuer Begleiter!



Witzig, bei mir wars ganz genau so. Hab mein V.SX vor 3 Jahren nach immerhin 7 Jahren Fahrzeit gegen ein Tyee getauscht. Der Unterschied ist schon deutlich spürbar, das Tyee ist nochmal eine ganze Spur entspannter unterwegs.
Das Votec war aber für damals ein top Rad und ließ sich auch noch überraschend gut verkaufen...


----------



## urubamba (14. Juli 2020)

freak511 schrieb:


> Witzig, bei mir wars ganz genau so. Hab mein V.SX vor 3 Jahren nach immerhin 7 Jahren Fahrzeit gegen ein Tyee getauscht. Der Unterschied ist schon deutlich spürbar, das Tyee ist nochmal eine ganze Spur entspannter unterwegs.
> Das Votec war aber für damals ein top Rad und ließ sich auch noch überraschend gut verkaufen...



Hab witzigerweise genau den gleichen Werdegang. Ich fahre grad noch mein VSX und warte aber auf mein Tyee. Soll ende August kommen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja dann im Propain Forum.

War letztes WE mit meinem Votec im Bikepark unterwegs. Lief richtig gut. Hab irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen, das Bike zu wechseln.


----------



## Robert90 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich bin auch noch stolzer Besitzer eines VSX, doch leider ist mir am Hinterbau etwas gerissen, wisst ihr ob es irgendwo noch Ersatz dafür gibt? Bei Votec, antwortet niemand auf meine Mail.
Wie ist die korrekte Bezeichnung dafür? Hinterbau Dämpferaufnahmen? 
Anhang anzeigen 1082713


----------



## airgrabber (17. Juli 2020)

@Robert: Meinst Du die Wippe?
Ich schau mal nach, vielleicht hab ich noch was rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert90 (17. Juli 2020)

airgrabber schrieb:


> @Robert: Meinst Du die Wippe?
> Ich schau mal nach, vielleicht hab ich noch was rumliegen...


 JA genau die Wippe, also linke Seite hat einen Riss.


----------



## airgrabber (18. Juli 2020)

Hab ich da. Kannst du haben. Schreib mir'ne PM.....


----------



## prydox (18. Juli 2021)

Gibt es noch aktive V.SXler? Ich bräuchte ein neues Schaltauge. Jemand ne Ahnung woher oder wie es genau heißt?


----------



## Erroll (18. Juli 2021)

Hier findest du ein neues Schaltauge | Schaltauge Votec Typ-E schwarz eloxiert | Über 900 Schaltaugen-Modelle
					

Schaltauge Votec Typ-E schwarz eloxiert - Schaltauge für neuere Votec-bikes, Typ E V8, NC1 etc. Befestigungsgewinde im Schaltauge 6061 T651 US Aluminum, CNC gefräst, Top Qualität VOTEC Schaltauge Typ




					www.schaltauge.de
				



Is lange her, mit dem V.SX. Aber das könnte/sollte passen. 🤔


----------



## prydox (18. Juli 2021)

Könnte optisch passen. Zeitraum auch. Ganz schön teuer. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## airgrabber (20. Juli 2021)

Hey Prydox, ich hoffe du hast noch keins bestellt, denn ich hab noch eins. Das kannst du haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prydox (20. Juli 2021)

Hi. Leider habe ich schon bestellt, wollte Ende der Woche wieder los. Für 25€ oO. Hoffentlich passt es, war nicht ganz eindeutig. Falls es nicht passt würde ich mich bei dir melden. Vielen Dank für's melden.


----------



## airgrabber (20. Juli 2021)

OK. Das sollte passen, das welches ich hab sieht genauso wie auf dem Bild aus.
Hab dein Gesuch leider erst heute gesichtet.


----------

